# Sticky  Tosh HD-XA2 1080p HD DVD - First End User Reports!: USERS ONLY PLEASE!



## InYourEyes

I see we don't have a thread for this yet, but how about we discuss our reports on the upcoming Toshiba HD-XA2. Mines is scheduled to deliver in two weeks. Let's have some feedback on the first 1080p HD-DVD player ever made.


Cheers!!!


----------



## markrubin

reopened: I hear some XA2's have been received


----------



## InYourEyes

I luckily found and bought a HD-XA2 today. The store I bought it from just got it this morning and only received five. I paid $999.99 plus tax for it ($1,080 total). I didn't get much time to play with it, but here are the specs.


1. Structure is very similar to the HD-A2, except in a different top cover and the nice aluminum door at the front.


2. Loading time appears to be two seconds faster with a HD-DVD disc than the HD-A2.


3. Feels three pounds heavier than the HD-A2.


4. Picture quality is slightly better in 1080i (not much difference at all) than the HD-A2.


It was hooked up with my Toshiba MW26H82 26" HD CRT TV/DVD/VCR combo. The TV doesn't accept 1080p resolution, so I'll let someone post another review.


Will get back to you guys later tonight.


----------



## DavidHir

I would imagine it would be very difficult to tell the difference between these players on a 26" screen.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I luckily found and bought a HD-XA2 today. The store I bought it from just got it this morning and only received five. I paid $999.99 plus tax for it ($1,080 total).



This is the AVS Forum equivalent of a religious person seeing the Virgin Mary on a toast (or a profile of Jesus in a spot of grease on the grill). It's a sign from above people, convert to HD-DVD or else!


----------



## markrubin

sticky


----------



## InYourEyes

Forgot to mention. My HD-XA2 is Made in China.


----------



## markrubin

mod


could we please limit posts to USER REPORTS on the XA-2


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mod
> 
> 
> could we please limit posts to USER REPORTS on the XA-2



Yes!!


So anyone have it paired with a 1080p display?


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I luckily found and bought a HD-XA2 today. The store I bought it from just got it this morning and only received five.



Do you mind telling what store had it?


----------



## InYourEyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mind telling what store had it?



Fry's Electronics in Anaheim, CA. Not sure if they have anymore, so call before you go. Good luck.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fry's Electronics in Anaheim, CA. Not sure if they have anymore, so call before you go. Good luck.



Was just curious, I've actually already ordered mine from Robert @ VE and should have it this Friday.


----------



## Edward Klehr

Picked up the HD-XA2 tonight










Just to preface I am a big DVD collector that only recently starting getting AV equipment to boost the movie viewing experience. As a result may not know that many technical details but will try to make a few comments


Build: Not the armor plated HD-A1 but quite solid. Still a fairly large unit compared to the other DVD players that I have had. Slimmer then the A-1 with what I would call a typical height and fairly deep. Certainly much cooler looking then the A-1


Remote: Same style as the A-1 but much more responsive. Not exactly what I was expecting but an improvement. Better and more readable labels. Personally I do not really care for this style of directional control but maybe that is because I rarely play video games


SetUp: Screens are simular to the A-1 but with a few more options


StartUp: My times were about 30-35 seconds to the welcome screen and about 45 seconds to begin play of HD DVD[King Kong] from power on


Picture: On my 42 inch 1080p LCD I noticed an upgrade in picture over the A-1 via the HDMI output. More then I was expecting







Detail and depth in King Kong seemed better to my eyes with more robust blacks


Audio: Functions differently over the analog outputs then the A-1. Hard to specify but the default base level is certainly different


Overall I am pretty pleased with this player so far. Note that in addition to the A-1 which I am now retiring I have the PS3 60 -- Ed


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Excellent looking player, feels solid and is rather wide.


I can only acheive 480p on my 50" 720p DVI only Samsung Plasma via my HDMI-DVI adapter coming out of the Onkyo 674 which then connects to the DVI input on the TV.


Yet I switch to the PS3 with the same connection and I can get 1080i.


I can't wait to purchase a 1080p HDMI Plasma or LCD and I might not even wait for HDMI 1.3, that's how much this DVI connection bothers me.


Oh well.


P.S. That is the longest Remote I have ever used! It's like a sword! Looks and feels good though.


----------



## HPforMe

If you have a digital camera please post pictures if you can.


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent looking player, feels solid and is rather wide.
> 
> 
> I can only acheive 480p on my 50" 720p DVI only Samsung Plasma via my HDMI-DVI adapter coming out of the Onkyo 674 which then connects to the DVI input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Yet I switch to the PS3 with the same connection and I can get 1080i.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to purchase a 1080p HDMI Plasma or LCD and I might not even wait for HDMI 1.3, that's how much this DVI connection bothers me.
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> P.S. That is the longest Remote I have ever used! It's like a sword! Looks and feels good though.



Sorry if this is insulting...


Do you go into the menu of the HD-XA2 and ensure that the resolution is set propery...I think it's "up to 720p", or "1080i"?...


----------



## dlhoppe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent looking player, feels solid and is rather wide.
> 
> 
> I can only acheive 480p on my 50" 720p DVI only Samsung Plasma via my HDMI-DVI adapter coming out of the Onkyo 674 which then connects to the DVI input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Yet I switch to the PS3 with the same connection and I can get 1080i.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to purchase a 1080p HDMI Plasma or LCD and I might not even wait for HDMI 1.3, that's how much this DVI connection bothers me.
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> P.S. That is the longest Remote I have ever used! It's like a sword! Looks and feels good though.



This might already be obvious to you, but did you try changing the video output setting to something higher than 480p?


----------



## Edward Klehr

Alas I do not have any means of digital photography


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is insulting...
> 
> 
> Do you go into the menu of the HD-XA2 and ensure that the resolution is set propery...I think it's "up to 720p", or "1080i"?...



Not insulted, sometimes the basic things are overlooked.


I do have the setting to 1080i.


As Yoda would say, "Very unfortunate this is".


Will take pics tomorrow. It's a really sexy looking player and yes I just said sexy, sorry, but it is.


----------



## ac388

Made in China = $999

Made in Japan = $499


Something is wrong here. Is it possible that HQV chip worth that much more?


----------



## sharkshark

silly things to check for, you lucky XA2 owners:


1) HDMI>DVI conversion, they get the Studio/PC levels thing sorted out yet?

2) Any hiccups/audio skips/barfs?

3) Do the menus in AVIA line up correctly?

4) Do the CD and DVD layers of DualDiscs play? Does the player magically decode DVD-A?

5) Is there better bass/speaker management facilities in the audio setup?

6) Load times: Can we get standardized testing? for example:


a) time from pressing eject on a powered off machine 'till the tray opens

b) time from when the tray closes after pressing play to when the title screen comes on for HD

c) ditto, but for DVD


thanks ahead of time, kids...


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkshark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> silly things to check for, you lucky XA2 owners:
> 
> 
> 1) HDMI>DVI conversion, they get the Studio/PC levels thing sorted out yet?
> 
> 2) Any hiccups/audio skips/barfs?
> 
> 3) Do the menus in AVIA line up correctly?
> 
> 4) Do the CD and DVD layers of DualDiscs play? Does the player magically decode DVD-A?
> 
> 5) Is there better bass/speaker management facilities in the audio setup?
> 
> 6) Load times: Can we get standardized testing? for example:
> 
> 
> a) time from pressing eject on a powered off machine 'till the tray opens
> 
> b) time from when the tray closes after pressing play to when the title screen comes on for HD
> 
> c) ditto, but for DVD
> 
> 
> thanks ahead of time, kids...



As far as I can tell the load times on the XA2 are just as quick as I remember my XBOX 360 add on HD-DVD drive being. Seriously, after reading so many horror stories on how slow the first generation players were, I was pleasantly surprised with the quickness on the XA2! Excelsior!


----------



## Edward Klehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkshark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> silly things to check for, you lucky XA2 owners:
> 
> 
> 1) HDMI>DVI conversion, they get the Studio/PC levels thing sorted out yet?
> 
> 2) Any hiccups/audio skips/barfs?
> 
> 3) Do the menus in AVIA line up correctly?
> 
> 4) Do the CD and DVD layers of DualDiscs play? Does the player magically decode DVD-A?
> 
> 5) Is there better bass/speaker management facilities in the audio setup?
> 
> 6) Load times: Can we get standardized testing? for example:
> 
> 
> a) time from pressing eject on a powered off machine 'till the tray opens
> 
> b) time from when the tray closes after pressing play to when the title screen comes on for HD
> 
> c) ditto, but for DVD
> 
> 
> thanks ahead of time, kids...



So far no hiccups or audio skips of any kind. Only about 1 hour of movie play and testing with 3 movies but so far very encouraging. By this time my A-1 would have had some type of hiccup


Bass speaker management options in the audio set up appear to be the same as far as I can tell. The default bass level seems lower


There is a setup option for Twin Format Disc with HD DVD or DVD options that the A-1 did not have. I have no such disks to test


I do not use DVI


Will try and do more load time testing tomorrow when I have more play time


----------



## brogan2424

Picked up an XA2 tonite from VE (you're the man Robert & it was a pleasure meeting you Kosty) Have it hooked up through a Sony 5200ES receiver (via HDMI) going to a 42" 1080P Westinghouse...i've almost finished watching Serenity (HD-DVD) & the picture is phenomenal!! I have a XA1 hooked up to a Sony 60" SXRD & the Xbox 360 add-on already connected to the Westy...ive compared the add-on (hooked up w/VGA 1080P & component upconverted to 1080P through the 5200ES) & the XA2 (I have 2 copies of Serenity) w/some interesting results...as good as the add-on looked, the XA2 just beats the crap out of it...the picture is w/out a doubt brighter & sharper...really pops off the screen, more so than the add-on which i've been thrilled with (up until now, anyway) i'll try to do some more comparisons as soon as possible....just my initial reactions, but wow...i'm sitting here w/an ear to ear grin like some mental patient enjoying my new toy


----------



## motoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent looking player, feels solid and is rather wide.
> 
> 
> I can only acheive 480p on my 50" 720p DVI only Samsung Plasma via my HDMI-DVI adapter coming out of the Onkyo 674 which then connects to the DVI input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Yet I switch to the PS3 with the same connection and I can get 1080i.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to purchase a 1080p HDMI Plasma or LCD and I might not even wait for HDMI 1.3, that's how much this DVI connection bothers me.
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> P.S. That is the longest Remote I have ever used! It's like a sword! Looks and feels good though.



I think you have the same bug many A2 users have reported with HDMI>DVI setups. If you set the player to "up to 1080i" it will still default to 480p on some DVI equipped displays.


Jim


----------



## jasonDono

Can somebody please tell us how the XA2 handles fastforward and rewind? The A2 pauses first then does a choppy rewind then pauses again when play is resumed then there is no audio for a cople of seconds before normal play. I find it very annoying and am returning my A2 becasue of it. If this does not happen with the XA2, VE here I come! I know it might sound like a petty consideration, but it drives me crazy.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brogan2424* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up an XA2 tonite from VE (you're the man Robert & it was a pleasure meeting you Costi) Have it hooked up through a Sony 5200ES receiver (via HDMI) going to a 42" 1080P Westinghouse...i've almost finished watching Serenity (HD-DVD) & the picture is phenomenal!! I have a XA1 hooked up to a Sony 60" SXRD & the Xbox 360 add-on already connected to the Westy...ive compared the add-on (hooked up w/VGA 1080P & component upconverted to 1080P through the 5200ES) & the XA2 (I have 2 copies of Serenity) w/some interesting results...as good as the add-on looked, the XA2 just beats the crap out of it...the picture is w/out a doubt brighter & sharper...really pops off the screen, more so than the add-on which i've been thrilled with (up until now, anyway) i'll try to do some more comparisons as soon as possible....just my initial reactions, but wow...i'm sitting here w/an ear to ear grin like some mental patient enjoying my new toy



Great to have met you at VE.


Have you tried the standard DVD upconversion yet? I am dying to hear about the Silicon Optix Reon HQV chips performance.


very very jealous of you guys


----------



## lastxbr960




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brogan2424* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up an XA2 tonite from VE (you're the man Robert & it was a pleasure meeting you Costi) Have it hooked up through a Sony 5200ES receiver (via HDMI) going to a 42" 1080P Westinghouse...i've almost finished watching Serenity (HD-DVD) & the picture is phenomenal!! I have a XA1 hooked up to a Sony 60" SXRD & the Xbox 360 add-on already connected to the Westy...ive compared the add-on (hooked up w/VGA 1080P & component upconverted to 1080P through the 5200ES) & the XA2 (I have 2 copies of Serenity) w/some interesting results...as good as the add-on looked, the XA2 just beats the crap out of it...the picture is w/out a doubt brighter & sharper...really pops off the screen, more so than the add-on which i've been thrilled with (up until now, anyway) i'll try to do some more comparisons as soon as possible....just my initial reactions, but wow...i'm sitting here w/an ear to ear grin like some mental patient enjoying my new toy



Can you or someone else who has extra time in the future, compare 1080i thru component with the 360 addon vs the XA2 for HD and SD using a double layer DVD backup disk with out copy protection?

I am really more interested in SD and component output to see how the special DAC's work.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you have the same bug many A2 users have reported with HDMI>DVI setups. If you set the player to "up to 1080i" it will still default to 480p on some DVI equipped displays.
> 
> 
> Jim



So what will happen if I use an AVR as a switcher with the XA2 HDMI>HDMI on the AVR, and then HDMI>DVI to the HDTV (Panny 1080p)?


----------



## thehun

What's the load time on this.Can somone clock it?


----------



## winstone

I have a SANYO Z4 connected via HDMI to a TOSHIBA HDA1 player.

My question is the following:


Regarding different color scales an set ups, which would you consider to be your favourite patterns for this display?


It happens in my case that I personally have different set ups according to whick studiio label the HD DVD movie is.

For example UNIVERSAL tittles look great in one particular mode where PARAMOUNT tittles look good in another.


----------



## 5150zx

For those of us with 768p resolution displays, what is the 'ideal' output from the XA-2?

Since most HD DVD discs are 1080p, is that what you would set the resolution output at from the player? And, is the Reon HQV chip doing work at all resolutions for HD and SD discs?


----------



## Kosty

On a 720p display does the HD XA2 with the new Reon processor do better at having the resolution set at 720P?


Before with the HD A1 and XA1 it was better to have your display convert 1080i output to its native resolution. Does the new Reon change that equation?


----------



## JMCecil

Since this is the official "First Users Without an XA2 Only Thread(be sure to post at least once something like "yeah, what do you owners think of this unit compared to the DVD player on my PS2 going to my 20" Cosco TV/VCR combo?")" . This way no one can find any useful information about this player.


So to be completely on topic I just received my XA2.................







shipping notice!!


It is a little whiter than the order form suggested it would be. But the black lettering is a bit boring and understated. I would suggest viewing it using a good dinterlacer/upconverting text processing e-mailificator to bring out the natural tones in the $ sign. Hopefully by the time I get it and hook it up someone will start another thread where information can be posted about the unit in a useful manner.


----------



## redspectral

Hi Guys,


I just ordered my XA2 from Robert at Value Electronics. If your reading this Robert thank you for your help it was great talking to you on the phone.


I can't wait to get this player and hook it up to my Pioneer FHD1.


Cheers.


----------



## stevekaden

Despite the fact many of the posts are from people who do not have XA2s, doesn't it seem they are asking good pointed questions that will help the owners provide the full range of information? A little extra scrolling will not kill anyone - and besides the machines have only been available for one evening for a few people - this thread should get much more informative in the next few days, esp. over the weekend.


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> using a good dinterlacer/upconverting text processing e-mailificator



This is just the kind of information I was looking for.

















Bob


----------



## Edward Klehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the load time on this.Can somone clock it?



Have timed this several times now and appears to be 40-45 seconds to drawer open from power on and then about 30 seconds to load and play the HD DVD -- Ed


----------



## A/Vspec

Can anyone check what zoom/aspect features, if any, that the player has?


I of course am looking for a vertical stretch zoom for 2.35:1 movies.


----------



## Edward Klehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A/Vspec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone check what zoom/aspect features, if any, that the player has?
> 
> 
> I of course am looking for a vertical stretch zoom for 2.35:1 movies.



Checked the manual and I see no information regarding zoom or aspect features nor have I encountered any such options...


As detailed in the manual on page 37 the player DOES have a large number of picture settings that the HD-A1 did not have. Options such as brightness -- color -- tint -- along with some more specialized options...Ed


----------



## BRYKOS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edward Klehr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have timed this several times now and appears to be 40-45 seconds to drawer open from power on and then about 30 seconds to load and play the HD DVD -- Ed



Sounds like it's slower than the A2?? That's not good...


----------



## muzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edward Klehr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have timed this several times now and appears to be 40-45 seconds to drawer open from power on and then about 30 seconds to load and play the HD DVD -- Ed



When you say Load and Play, do you mean that you start seeing the FBI warnings(or WHATEVER first pops up), or that you are at the main menu?


I would think it's to the first thing that pops up, which IIRC IS the FBI WARNINGS!! lol


Thx


----------



## Edward Klehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say Load and Play, do you mean that you start seeing the FBI warnings(or WHATEVER first pops up), or that you are at the main menu?
> 
> 
> I would think it's to the first thing that pops up, which IIRC IS the FBI WARNINGS!! lol
> 
> 
> Thx



I am timing to when I 1st see any disk content begin to play such as the FBI warning screen. Just timed Serenity again and it was exactly 29 seconds to when the studio graphics began to play after loading of the disk. Have a hand held timer so the times I am getting should be reasonably accurate -- Ed


----------



## phansson

Has anyone seen any kind of audio/video sync problems? I tried to watch Kong last night on my HD-D1 and it is unbearable. 4 sync problems in the first 30 min.


I will buy an XA2 if it doesn't have the audio/video sync issue.


----------



## muzz

Thx.


----------



## Edward Klehr

A few more notes from my 2nd night with the player:


Remote: This is backlit which is a nice plus. Failed to realize this last night but careful reading of the manual today did the trick


Audio: No question the output over the 5.1 analog outs is set at a different level and it is lower in volume. Am using a higher volume setting then with the HD-A1. Do not feel this that is a problem just a needed adjustment to make


Operation: No glitches with HD DVD playback yet. Essentially flawless so far like decent DVD players usually are. Zero audio sync problems to this point. Very stable and solid in all respects


Display: There is a BLUE and not red light shining from under the HD DVD logo in the middle of the player. How odd. You can turn this off and even turn off the entire front display information panel with the remote if you want


So much for day 2...Ed


----------



## dankreiner

My xa2 never even showed me a picture. It freezes right when you turn it on, just says Welcome. Am i the only one?


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankreiner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My xa2 never even showed me a picture. It freezes right when you turn it on, just says Welcome. Am i the only one?



if legit, here may be an answer some people got from Toshiba support re the HD A1.


If that happens. Unplug the power cable while it is in that state. Wait 30 seconds. Plug it back in. Turn it on.

then

watch movies

or

call tech support (or post here)


----------



## JimP

Edward,


Regarding the volume level of the analog out, I found that on the A1 the volume was lower on Phantom of the Opera. When I played other disk (only had 2) the volume was higher.


Might want to verify that the lower analog out is due to hardware and not a single HD-DVD.


Also, did you find out if the multi speaker setup test tone is correct??


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell us how the XA2 handles fast forward and rewind? The A2 pauses first then does a choppy rewind then pauses again when play is resumed then there is no audio for a cople of seconds before normal play. I find it very annoying and am returning my A2 becasue of it. If this does not happen with the XA2, VE here I come! I know it might sound like a petty consideration, but it drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Anybody? Please?


----------



## John Ballentine

Yes. How do the rewind and fast forward function. Smooth? Choppy?

Is there a on screen display for time remaining?


----------



## Edward Klehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Edward,
> 
> 
> Regarding the volume level of the analog out, I found that on the A1 the volume was lower on Phantom of the Opera. When I played other disk (only had 2) the volume was higher.
> 
> 
> Might want to verify that the lower analog out is due to hardware and not a single HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Also, did you find out if the multi speaker setup test tone is correct??



I used fairly recent titles like King Kong and Mutiny on the Bounty when I was doing the sound settings. Will try to check some more tonight...


Test tone emits correctly for all speakers but does seem to be fainter for the woofer then for the other speakers. This might be do to my setup but when I tried to equalize the bass was overpowering. Others can try...


Overall the navigating of these screens is much better then with the HD-A1. You can return to the previous setting screen and end at any time. Much smoother to use then with the HD-A1...Ed


----------



## dankreiner

I tried everything this thing is defective. This was also known to happen on the A2?


----------



## JimP

Edward,


King Kong should have been fine.


Methinks the warts are starting to show up. lol


----------



## Gabatta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would imagine it would be very difficult to tell the difference between these players on a 26" screen.



What about the difference between the XA2 and the A2 on a 50" 1080i at 10 feet?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edward Klehr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used fairly recent titles like King Kong and Mutiny on the Bounty when I was doing the sound settings. Will try to check some more tonight...
> 
> 
> Test tone emits correctly for all speakers but does seem to be fainter for the woofer then for the other speakers. This might be do to my setup but when I tried to equalize the bass was overpowering. Others can try...
> 
> 
> Overall the navigating of these screens is much better then with the HD-A1. You can return to the previous setting screen and end at any time. Much smoother to use then with the HD-A1...Ed



Which AVR are you using? Some have LFE issues!


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gabatta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about the difference between the XA2 and the A2 on a 50" 1080i at 10 feet?



Does anyone have both the A2 and the AX2?

I know that the AX2 has more features, more robust build and a slightly faster load time. There have been mixed posts about picture quality differences. Some say there is almost no difference others claim a dramatic upgrade...

Can anyone, who has seen both, notice a significant improvement on a large screen with a good 720p PJ (say 100 inches viewed at 15 feet)?


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gabatta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about the difference between the XA2 and the A2 on a 50" 1080i at 10 feet?



I still think you'd need to closer to get full possible impact.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5150zx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of us with 768p resolution displays, what is the 'ideal' output from the XA-2?
> 
> Since most HD DVD discs are 1080p, is that what you would set the resolution output at from the player? And, is the Reon HQV chip doing work at all resolutions for HD and SD discs?



I would think 1080i or 1080p (if supported on the display). You only want to scale once, if possible. In this case, downscaling to 720p and then upscaling to 1366x768 or 1280x768 (there is no such thing as 768p) or downscaling again to 1024x768 may not be the best thing do to. Downscaling once should be the best.


larry


----------



## markrubin

got my XA2 this morning from Robert


----------



## joerod

I am planning to go head to head (XA2 versus Pioneer) this weekend! Should be fun!


----------



## 5150zx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think 1080i or 1080p (if supported on the display). You only want to scale once, if possible. In this case, downscaling to 720p and then upscaling to 1366x768 or 1280x768 (there is no such thing as 768p) or downscaling again to 1024x768 may not be the best thing do to. Downscaling once should be the best.
> 
> 
> larry



Sorry, yes, 768. Thanks for the reply Larry.


----------



## spa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell us how the XA2 handles fast forward and rewind? The A2 pauses first then does a choppy rewind then pauses again when play is resumed then there is no audio for a cople of seconds before normal play. I find it very annoying and am returning my A2 becasue of it. If this does not happen with the XA2, VE here I come! I know it might sound like a petty consideration, but it drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Same question here.


----------



## Big J

How does the XA2 look set @ 1080i compared to other HD DVD players?

J


----------



## Farris214

I Just Got The Player As Well And Moved My Hd-a2 Into The Bedroom. I Hooked Up The Hd-xa2 To My New Toshiba 42 Inch Flat Panel 1080p Tv And It Looks Great In 1080p. Hd Dvd Is Definately Better Then Blu Ray


----------



## g5555sim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am planning to go head to head (XA2 versus Pioneer) this weekend! Should be fun!




the suspense !!!


----------



## wlm94

Just got HD-XA2 and is hooked up to 46" Sony XBR3 with HDMI. Comparing it to PS3 is a no brainer. HD-XA2 blows PS3 away. I watched King Kong on PS3 vs HD-XA2 and hats off to Toshiba. Also, thanks ****************/Robert for flawless delivery on time thru FedEx. I am shocked at the Difference, since Sony made my TV and my PS3. I will keep the PS3 because the PQ on games games blow away Xbox 360 games. No hiccups while watching Kong, the kids love it. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is next. I will let you know the PQ on this one later tonight.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlm94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got HD-XA2 and is hooked up to 46" Sony XBR3 with HDMI. Comparing it to PS3 is a no brainer. HD-XA2 blows PS3 away. I watched King Kong on PS3 vs HD-XA2 and hats off to Toshiba.



You're comparing the standard DVD version of King Kong between the PS3 and XA2?


----------



## markrubin

firmware


what firmware do you have?


mine says 1.0/T17T


this is a very nice unit: looks excellent


Have played a few HD DVD discs without any issue: and PQ looks excellent


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlm94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got HD-XA2 and is hooked up to 46" Sony XBR3 with HDMI. Comparing it to PS3 is a no brainer. HD-XA2 blows PS3 away. I watched King Kong on PS3 vs HD-XA2 and hats off to Toshiba. Also, thanks ****************/Robert for flawless delivery on time thru FedEx. I am shocked at the Difference, since Sony made my TV and my PS3. I will keep the PS3 because the PQ on games games blow away Xbox 360 games. No hiccups while watching Kong, the kids love it. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is next. I will let you know the PQ on this one later tonight.



you might want to re-think your use of the term "blows away". TIA


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> firmware
> 
> 
> what firmware do you have?
> 
> 
> mine says 1.0/T17T
> 
> 
> this is a very nice unit: looks excellent
> 
> 
> Have played a few HD DVD discs without any issue: and PQ looks excellent



I just got my player a couple of hours ago. I have the same firmware as you indicated.


The one thing I noticed while watching king kong is that with the dynamic range control set to "Auto" (default), the audio output via HDMI was lower than the XA1. I turned the dynamic range control "Off" and life is good again.


Bob


----------



## John Ballentine

[/quote]Originally Posted by jasonDono

Can somebody please tell us how the XA2 handles fast forward and rewind? The A2 pauses first then does a choppy rewind then pauses again when play is resumed then there is no audio for a cople of seconds before normal play. I find it very annoying and am returning my A2 becasue of it. If this does not happen with the XA2, VE here I come! I know it might sound like a petty consideration, but it drives me crazy.

Thanks,

Jason[/quote]



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same question here.



Strange that no one can answer this question ???


----------



## 3000GTCSULB

Just got mine today in the mail!


As far as I can tell the fast forward feature goes a GOOD, not GREAT job.


I looks similar to when you fast forward a video on your computer.


----------



## wlm94

Yes, regular DVD upscaled.


----------



## wlm94

Charlie and the Choc factory in HD-DVD looks great! I think Toshiba has a winner.


----------



## joerod

Just got done playing the Toshiba HD DVD DEMO disc and all I can say is WOW!







Sending 1080p out it is the best it has ever looked! Great job Toshiba...


----------



## Ash Sharma

I recived my XA 2 from Robert - Great Service.

For some reason my player is only outputting 1080i (I can see it on the XA2 LCD) although I have set the XA 2 to 1080p and it is feeding my Lumagen Scaler and then Qualia projector.

This was watching MI3 HD DVD - any way to force it to output 1080p?

Any suggestions?


----------



## AlanMFriedman

This is my first report. For those concerned about the issue of HDMI to DVI conversion, I had no problem outputting the XA2 via HDMI at both 1080i and 1080p.


On the video side, the HDMI output of the XA2 feeds the HDMI input of a Vantage-HD scaler (Realta chip). The scaler outputs to a HD10K, incredibly calibrated by Mr. Phelps projected on to a 100" ST 130 screen. I used Superman Returns HD-DVD because that is the only disc I have besides Polar Express. Many have said that Superman Returns is not the best HD transfer. Since this is the only HD-DVD I have seen thus far (albeit briefly) in my theater, I have no basis of comparison. But the output at both 1080i and 1080p was very impressive to my eyes. I certainly looked better than most of what I have seen on HD cable (HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, etc.). I briefly watched it, going through scenes to view black level, detail, color, etc. If this is a mediocre transfer, I can't wait to get some good ones. I have no opinion yet as to whether 1080i or 1080p looks better. I will need more time and viewing. I suspect my Vantage will do a better job than the Reon in the XA2, but that is just conjecture at this point.


On the audio side, I am outputting via digital coax and 5.1 analog to a Lexicon MC-12B 4eq. I also listened to the digital and analog output of Superman Returns, switching back and forth, and both sounded very pleasant to me. Again, this was brief and I will try to do more thorough evaluation as I get more HD discs and, more difficult to come by, some free time.


I realize that the Vantage scaler may be the reason why I am having no trouble with HDMI to DVI, and I have not tried a direct link from the XA2 to the HD10K, but I wanted to post my success with the XA2 at these resolutions in my setup. YMMV. I hope not.


BTW, my kids, who are used to seeing movies in my theater came in during my limited viewing. Suffice it to say, they were impressed and we now have a date to watch the entire movie tomorrow.


Finally, so far, the XA2 is wonderful and has met or exceeded my expectations. This is very exciting.


Alan


PS. I don't own BR yet, so don't ask!!! Please stay on topic


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3000GTCSULB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got mine today in the mail!
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell the fast forward feature goes a GOOD, not GREAT job.
> 
> 
> I looks similar to when you fast forward a video on your computer.



Can you or someone else please elaborate? When you press rewind does it pause before it starts to rewind? When you then press play, does it pause again. when it starts playing is it choppy? Whenit starts palying is it muted for a couple of seconds?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am planning to go head to head (XA2 versus Pioneer) this weekend! Should be fun!



Joe-- that should be cool. I'm going to do some head-to-head tests with SD DVD upscaling and deinterlacing. I'll match my Pioneer Elite 59avi which has been modded to an SDI interface and flows through a Crystalio II to upscale to 1080p60 for HDMI input into my HP DLP AGAINST the XA2 upscaling the same SD DVD to 1080p60 and direct HDMI into the HP bypassing the CII. I also will take a look at the Silicon Optix HQV test disk in both players and report on how it does on the tests.


A lot of folks are interested in the Reon VX performance as the Denon 2930CI has had outstanding reviews for SD DVD upscaling and deinterlacing. The Denon also passed ALL of the HQV tests.


----------



## hays0023

I can finally report as well...The picture (on my 50inch plasma) is absolutely stunning. I too had an A1 and that has been sold to pay for the A2 that is now sitting in my bedroom. My only complaint is the anemic audio from the analog outs...I have my Parasound Pre/pro about 20db higher to get the same level as the digital out. I am not ready to upgrade my pre/pro, so I am hoping that Toshiba can remedy this via firmware.


----------



## PeterS

Ash,


You should feed the Lumagen at 1080i. If you are not, then you are:


Scaling 1080i to 1080p inside the player.

Deconstructing the 1080p for the Lumagen's internal scaler.

Reconstructing the image back into 1080p24sf (assuming this since it is a Qualia).


too many steps and much better to feed the 1080i unfiltered to the Lumagen so that you are not doing digital enhancement and noise removal twice!


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlm94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, regular DVD upscaled.



By the PS3?


----------



## torid110

Hey guys, received my HD-XA2 from VE today and am just starting to play around with it. I watched MI3 and it looked great. After that I popped in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade to test out how the title would look upconverted. In the initial scenes i noticed that the sky was really blue, but the clouds were "flickering". Also, in the initial scene where the scout troop stops and the kid falls off the horse, if you look at the canyon wall above him, it looks like a faint blue patch is flickering right on the wall. If anyone has this movie, can you please try it and see if it does it ? My connections is as follows Toshiba -> Denon 3806 -> Mitsubishi WD57831. (HDMI) The player is set to output at 1080P. Thanks.


----------



## joerod

The Lumagen may not accept 1080p anyway...


----------



## phansson

I thought that the PS3 would only output SD DVD's at 480p anyway. I would think that is why Kong looked better to WLM94 on the XA2 vs PS3.


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torid110* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, received my HD-XA2 from VE today and am just starting to play around with it. I watched MI3 and it looked great. After that I popped in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade to test out how the title would look upconverted. In the initial scenes i noticed that the sky was really blue, but the clouds were "flickering". Also, in the initial scene where the scout troop stops and the kid falls off the horse, if you look at the canyon wall above him, it looks like a faint blue patch is flickering right on the wall. If anyone has this movie, can you please try it and see if it does it ? My connections is as follows Toshiba -> Denon 3806 -> Mitsubishi WD57831. (HDMI) The player is set to output at 1080P. Thanks.



Run the Tosh straight into the Mits and see what happens. That way you'll know if some corruption is occurring in the HDMI transition in the Denon.


----------



## BangoO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Lumagen may not accept 1080p anyway...



It does since the 22/12 firmware...

It accepts 1080p24/25/30.


----------



## Spizz

Anyone whom was using HDMI-DVI on the A1,A2 that now have the XA2 does it suffer from the BTB & WTW issue?


----------



## HighDeff

Could one of you XA2 owners, please take a few pictures of the inside of the player.??


Thx.


----------



## wlm94

I thought that the PS3 would only output SD DVD's at 480p anyway. I would think that is why Kong looked better to WLM94 on the XA2 vs PS3.


I will do a direct comparison with We Were Soldiers when I get Blu-ray version. I guess you were right about the 480p,sorry!! I sent in the rebate form for 3 free movies from Toshiba with HD-XA2 and 1 of the movies I chose was WE WERE SOLDIERS. The other 2 were Constantine and Seabiscuit.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlanMFriedman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is my first report. For those concerned about the issue of HDMI to DVI conversion, I had no problem outputting the XA2 via HDMI at both 1080i and 1080p.



Hi Alan,


It's great to hear that you've avoided the HDMI to DVI downrezzing problem.


I look forward to hearing more of your observations when you find the time.


Enjoy!


Larry


----------



## markrubin

the XA2 manual says it will output HDMI and component video simultaneously (with some exceptions such as SD DVD)


----------



## markrubin

startup and load times:


I did a quick test of the XA-2 versus the Sony BDP-S1: each was connected to a separate display via HDMI, each was properly setup, and each had its respective HD version of POTO (Phantom of the Opera) as the source disc


First test: loaded POTO into each: turned both players off: then turned both on and hit play at the same time:


Toshiba XA2 started playing the disc 52 seconds

Sony BDP-S1 took 1:07


second test: both players powered on: with drawer open loaded with POTO: hit play:


Toshiba XA2 started playing 28 seconds

Sony BDP-S1 started playing 30 seconds


this is a non scientific test of course: YMMV


when I say 'started playing' is when I first saw the FBI warning


----------



## PooperScooper

Mark,

Do you still have any DVI displays laying around that you can easily hook up and check BTB and WTW?


larry


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> startup and load times:
> 
> 
> I did a quick test of the XA-2 versus the Sony BDP-S1: each was connected to a separate display via HDMI, each was properly setup, and each had its respective HD version of POTO (Phantom of the Opera) as the source disc
> 
> *First test: loaded POTO into each: turned both players off: then turned both on and hit play at the same time:
> 
> 
> Toshiba XA2 started playing the disc 52 seconds
> 
> Sony BDP-S1 took 1:07*
> 
> second test: both players powered on: with drawer open loaded with POTO: hit play:
> 
> 
> Toshiba XA2 started playing 28 seconds
> 
> Sony BDP-S1 started playing 30 seconds
> 
> 
> this is a non scientific test of course: YMMV
> 
> 
> when I say 'started playing' is when I first saw the FBI warning




hey mark, great info...what stopwatch did you use? did you have one for each? were they synchronized with the atomic clock? j/k










I don't understand the highlighted test...you physically hit the power button followed instantly by the play button? i wouldn't have expected the players to respond to the play button push until after some initial time?


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey mark, great info...what stopwatch did you use? did you have one for each? were they synchronized with the atomic clock? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the highlighted test...you physically hit the power button followed instantly by the play button? i wouldn't have expected the players to respond to the play button push until after some initial time?



as a matter of fact I used an Atomic Time clock so it was calibrated to NBS standards










Both players took the play command so I don't think that skewed the results


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> Do you still have any DVI displays laying around that you can easily hook up and check BTB and WTW?
> 
> 
> larry



that is not easy for me but let me see what I can do


----------



## joerod

Thanks Bango I have not had a Lumagen in quite awhile so I would not know about the newer firmwares.


----------



## brez

Someone asked about the fast forward on the XA2. I tried it this morning. There seems to be a pause when you first start, then choppy, and a pause when you stop. Not very good. I don't recall trying fast forward with the A2, if I have a chance I'll try later.


----------



## brez

When I connect the XA2 directly to a G90 (with a DVI input card from John in France) I can only output at 720P. If I connect to the Lumagen I can output at 1080i and the Lumagen will output 1080P to the G90. The G90 DVI input will accept a 1080P input (it works with the Lumagen) but for some reason the XA2 will not output the 1080P when directly connected.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is not easy for me but let me see what I can do



If it's too much trouble, don't bother. Somebody will do it sooner or later. I'm not poised with my mouse focused over the "buy" button.










larry


----------



## claude2704

where do you pick this Toshiba HD DVD DEMO disc


----------



## GmanAVS

Mark, can you post your opinion (PQ and AQ) between the two players using POTO?


Ty



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> startup and load times:
> 
> 
> I did a quick test of the XA-2 versus the Sony BDP-S1: each was connected to a separate display via HDMI, each was properly setup, and each had its respective HD version of POTO (Phantom of the Opera) as the source disc
> 
> 
> First test: loaded POTO into each: turned both players off: then turned both on and hit play at the same time:
> 
> 
> Toshiba XA2 started playing the disc 52 seconds
> 
> Sony BDP-S1 took 1:07
> 
> 
> second test: both players powered on: with drawer open loaded with POTO: hit play:
> 
> 
> Toshiba XA2 started playing 28 seconds
> 
> Sony BDP-S1 started playing 30 seconds
> 
> 
> this is a non scientific test of course: YMMV
> 
> 
> when I say 'started playing' is when I first saw the FBI warning


----------



## HighDeff

Does any of you XA2 owners have a camera.??


Please take a couple of photos of the motherboard, inside the HD-XA2, and let us see them.!!


Thx alot.


----------



## markrubin

IR codes


I think the IR codes are the same as from the XA1


But I will capture the IR codes from the XA2 remote for RTI remote controls using the IR Pro: if anyone wants the codes: PM me with your email address


note these are for RTI remotes only


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> Please take a couple of photos of the motherboard, inside the HD-XA2, and let us see them.!!



Would opening the cover void the warranty?


----------



## DIY Guy

If there is no security seal and you don't chew up the screw heads... no one will know.


----------



## John Ballentine

Except us AVS'ers.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BangoO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It does since the 22/12 firmware...
> 
> It accepts 1080p24/25/30.



The HD-XA2 outputs 1080p60 currently. Rumor is that a firmware upgrade may enable 1080p24 in the future.


----------



## Spizz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is not easy for me but let me see what I can do



Mark if you could do this then that would be great to finally know one or the other whether there are BTB & WTW issues with this unit and DVI.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankreiner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My xa2 never even showed me a picture. It freezes right when you turn it on, just says Welcome. Am i the only one?



Have you selected Mode 2 on the player's front panel? IIRC, Mode 1 is for S-Video type outputs, but Mode 2 is for HDMI and component. (I'm at work right now and can't check this.) Mode 1 is default out of the box. You will get no picture until you select Mode 2.


If I had to guess, I'd say that these different modes shut off whichever video/audio outputs and functions are not necessary, saving horsepower for the functions that are.


----------



## tsx500

Just received my new xa2 yesterday. will i get better audio quality (Dolby True HD, DolbyDigital) if i input to an avr with hdmi (versus analog)? currently i have a 2 yr. old Yamaha , no hdmi, just 5.1 analog in. also, can anyone recommend a good quality avr w/hdmi input ? is there a model on the market yet which can handle the new version of hdmi (1.3) yet ? if not, would it be worth waiting for? thanks .....Tim


----------



## AlanMFriedman

I can display the setup menu but not the picture menu (using the "Picture" button on the remote). Is anybody else having difficulty displaying this menu?


----------



## spa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone asked about the fast forward on the XA2. I tried it this morning. There seems to be a pause when you first start, then choppy, and a pause when you stop. Not very good. I don't recall trying fast forward with the A2, if I have a chance I'll try later.



No need, that's the behavior on the HD-A2. Not very good. Too bad.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

I have HDMI from XA2 going into the Onkyo 674. No Optical or Coaxial audio cables are being used.


I played a Dolby TrueHD movie and pressing the "display" button on the remote showed me that I was getting "Dolby TrueHD" and the Audio Output was via a "Digital Bitstream"?


I thought that the only way one could get Dolby TrueHD was with the conversion to LPCM? On the receiver screen it showed "MCH PCM" at "48kHz" but the Toshiba was presenting it as "Dolby TrueHD"


The soundtrack also made a high pitched distortion with the movie soundtrack when I set the "Digital Out SPDIF" setting to "PCM" but this distortion went away when I changed that setting back to "Bitstream"


For the "Digital Out HDMI" setting, I just kept it on "Auto" but the other 2 options are "PCM" and "Downmixed PCM".


Another thing I noticed was that I was only receiving "Front Channel Only PCM" when I changed the audio setting but I can't recall what I did to correct this. I'll go mess around again and try to duplicate that and report back.


My main question is, why is the Toshiba showing Dolby TrueHD via a Digital Bitstream when I thought that only Receivers with HDMI 1.3 could actually process a TrueHD Bitstream signal and those aren't out yet?


----------



## Glen Mulder

I can't wait to see this player at the CES show.


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would opening the cover void the warranty?



I already did and posted pix. There're in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=782125 


BTW-- I think the quality of feeding the 1080p signal directly via HDMI into my HP DLP is BETTER than running the 1080i signal from the XA1 through my Crystallio II video processor and then via HDMI to the HP. My daughter and I thought that the images were sharper on HD DVD's.


----------



## eurotrance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you selected Mode 2 on the player's front panel? IIRC, Mode 1 is for S-Video type outputs, but Mode 2 is for HDMI and component. (I'm at work right now and can't check this.) Mode 1 is default out of the box. You will get no picture until you select Mode 2.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say that these different modes shut off whichever video/audio outputs and functions are not necessary, saving horsepower for the functions that are.




Damn! I take it there's no simutaneous output of s-video and HDMI signal then ?


----------



## joerod

I am liking sending 1080p into the crystalio II then using the C2 to tweak the picture. Same excellent result I get doing that with the Pioneer unit. I feel like I am at the pinnacle of picture Q lately..


----------



## kenhoeve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsx500* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my new xa2 yesterday. will i get better audio quality (Dolby True HD, DolbyDigital) if i input to an avr with hdmi (versus analog)? currently i have a 2 yr. old Yamaha , no hdmi, just 5.1 analog in. also, can anyone recommend a good quality avr w/hdmi input ? is there a model on the market yet which can handle the new version of hdmi (1.3) yet ? if not, would it be worth waiting for? thanks .....Tim



all things equal, yes the hdmi uncompressed transfer of audio should be cleaner. but high quality DACs do a very good job.


The denon avr 4306 is an excellent hdmi unit. but there is NO avr on the market that yet supports HDMI 1.3. The reason to wait is Dolby TrueHD, and the deep color video transfer. I cannot say whether these are worth it.


On topic, sort of, I should have my XA2 in 5 days!


----------



## drhollen

Could somebody with HD-XA2 please test homemade HD video on regular DVD on MPEG-2 greater than 20mbps? Sony and Canon HD video cameras output HDV video (MPEG-2 @ 25mbps constant bit rate). The A1 and XA1 can play this HD stream from DVD-R mastered in HD DVD, but there are reports that the A2 doesn't like anything greater than 20mbps. I was wondering if the XA2 has the same problem.


Thanks


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark, can you post your opinion (PQ and AQ) between the two players using POTO?
> 
> 
> Ty



well if I did that I would no longer remain format neutral, would I?










I will say the XA2 is one of the nicest HD players, from either format, that I have seen


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsx500* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my new xa2 yesterday. will i get better audio quality (Dolby True HD, DolbyDigital) if i input to an avr with hdmi (versus analog)? currently i have a 2 yr. old Yamaha , no hdmi, just 5.1 analog in. also, can anyone recommend a good quality avr w/hdmi input ? is there a model on the market yet which can handle the new version of hdmi (1.3) yet ? if not, would it be worth waiting for? thanks .....Tim



I just switched from the Pioneer VSX82 to the Denon AVR-2807 for roughly the same price. The Denon handles m/c PCM so much better. I am very happy with the switch, and HDMI audio sounds great from the XA2, much better than the A2. As for HDMI versus analogs, I cannot say. But some around here are reporting low overall volume and even lower LFE on the analogs. Sounds like HDMI would be the best bet, IMO.


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just switched from the Pioneer VSX82 to the Denon AVR-2807 for roughly the same price. The Denon handles m/c PCM so much better. I am very happy with the switch, and HDMI audio sounds great from the XA2, much better than the A2. As for HDMI versus analogs, I cannot say. But some around here are reporting low overall volume and even lower LFE on the analogs. Sounds like HDMI would be the best bet, IMO.



Are you saying that HDMI audio sounds better on the AX2 (vs the A2)? or that HDMI audio sounds better than toslink, etc?


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humbland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you saying that HDMI audio sounds better on the AX2 (vs the A2)? or that HDMI audio sounds better than toslink, etc?



To my ears, the HDMI audio sounds better from the XA2 than the A2. Appropriate bass levels, a fuller sound. I haven't tried Toslink because the HDMI audio, to me, is that good.


Audio has been the one thing where I thought HD DVD didn't quite measure up to BD. Sure, the XA2's video is phenomenal, providing a crisper, more detailed image than the A2 somehow. But for me, the most immediately noticeable and welcome improvements are on the audio side. I've been suffering with weak bass since April of last year!


----------



## thebland

I am betting on *bferr1's* post that the *HD-XA2* will solve my *HD-A2* ills on the HDMI audio side. The problem is real.


----------



## bferr1

YMMV, of course. (God, I hope I'm not setting you up for disappointment.)


----------



## thebland

It can't be any worse than my HD-A2..


No onus on you


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To my ears, the HDMI audio sounds better from the XA2 than the A2. Appropriate bass levels, a fuller sound. I haven't tried Toslink because the HDMI audio, to me, is that good.
> 
> 
> Audio has been the one thing where I thought HD DVD didn't quite measure up to BD. Sure, the XA2's video is phenomenal, providing a crisper, more detailed image than the A2 somehow. But for me, the most immediately noticeable and welcome improvements are on the audio side. I've been suffering with weak bass since April of last year!



Sounds like the Toshiba engineers fixed something in the XA2. Hopefully, it will get sent down to us A2 owners in the form of a firmware update.


----------



## pcarey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenhoeve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> all things equal, yes the hdmi uncompressed transfer of audio should be cleaner. but high quality DACs do a very good job.
> 
> 
> The denon avr 4306 is an excellent hdmi unit. but there is NO avr on the market that yet supports HDMI 1.3. The reason to wait is Dolby TrueHD, and the deep color video transfer. I cannot say whether these are worth it.
> 
> 
> On topic, sort of, I should have my XA2 in 5 days!



I went ahead and got myself the NHT Controller now because they have stated they will offer an upgrade to 1.3 (and because it is an excellent unit!) I know they could always change their minds but it seems unlikely. I needed a unit regardless so couldn't play the waiting game.


I would be interested to hear how the scaling compares to gennum based scalers. I have an Optoma HD81 which comes with a separate scalar.


I too get my XA2 next week......


----------



## CraiginNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorelevitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I think the quality of feeding the 1080p signal directly via HDMI into my HP DLP is BETTER than running the 1080i signal from the XA1 through my Crystallio II video processor and then via HDMI to the HP. My daughter and I thought that the images were sharper on HD DVD's.



Did I read that right? You're saying even HD DVD's looked sharper out of the XA2 than the XA1? (If so, then I'll be tempted to upgrade from my A2.)


BTW, on my A2, some DVD's look picture-perfect on my flat-panel LCD, but on most I notice very fine decompression noise (most visible at close distance on flat-colored areas). I'd be interested in hearing whether the XA2 purifies out such noise. I'm also interested in finding out if XA2 DVD up-conversion improves sharpness or if the improved up-conversion softens the image.


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraiginNJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did I read that right? You're saying even HD DVD's looked sharper out of the XA2 than the XA1? (If so, then I'll be tempted to upgrade from my A2.)
> 
> 
> BTW, on my A2, some DVD's look picture-perfect on my flat-panel LCD, but on most I notice very fine decompression noise (most visible at close distance on flat-colored areas). I'd be interested in hearing whether the XA2 purifies out such noise. I'm also interested in finding out if XA2 DVD up-conversion improves sharpness or if the improved up-conversion softens the image.



I'm not sure that I would say sharper so much as seems to have more depth and color purity. But I don't think its a major improvement-- more subtle. My guess is that going directly from the XA2 into my set at 1080p avoids alot of the conversions that go on when going from 1080i from the XA1 into the Crystallio II and then out to the tv.


Where the XA2 to the eye is outstanding over the XA1 is in upconverting SD DVD's. The improvement there is remarkable as others have reported. At times some of my Superbit SD DVD's almost look HD. Considering they only have 1/6 the data as an HD DVD, the SI Reon VX chip definitely deserves my applause.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraiginNJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, on my A2, some DVD's look picture-perfect on my flat-panel LCD, but on most I notice very fine decompression noise (most visible at close distance on flat-colored areas). I'd be interested in hearing whether the XA2 purifies out such noise. I'm also interested in finding out if XA2 DVD up-conversion improves sharpness or if the improved up-conversion softens the image.



When watching SD dvd's I notice the same thing with the XA2 but I've

been playing with the noise reduction features on the XA2 and there is a mosquito

noise reduction feature that really seems to help with this, to my eyes anyway.


Is ther a way to test and see if these NR features actually work as intended?


Do they do more harm than good?


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well if I did that I would no longer remain format neutral, would I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the XA2 is one of the nicest HD players, from either format, that I have seen



hehe, I had to try.....










I'm getting the XA2 next Thu., ty for your player specific review.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenhoeve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The denon avr 4306 is an excellent hdmi unit. but there is NO avr on the market that yet supports HDMI 1.3. The reason to wait is Dolby TrueHD, and the deep color video transfer. I cannot say whether these are worth it.



From what I understand, it won't be worth much - we already can utilize Dolby TrueHD today. Since the players are decoding it, why wait for a receiver to do the decoding? The player is just going to do it anyway. Maybe I'm wrong, but the impression I'm getting is that - best case scenario - the 1.3 receivers might display "DOLBY TRUHD" on the front panel. You certainly don't need an HDMI 1.3 (or an HDMI receiver at all) to experience Dolby TruHD.


As far as deep color goes, since the source (HD-DVD/Blu-Ray) isn't using deep color, I'm not sure that's going to be an advantage as far as HD is concerned.... then again, I could've swore that there was some "Deep Color" functionality listed for the XA2? Was that right? Would that really be "Deep Color" as it relates to the HDMI 1.3 spec or is it just some video processing options you can utilize to tweak the image?


I was going to wait for a 1.3 receiver, but I could not find any real reason to.


----------



## markrubin

rack mounting the XA2


Middle Atlantic does not have RSH custom faceplates for the Tosh XA2 yet:


I found an RSH in the attic for a Panasonic DMR E30 that works: I had to remove the flip down door for the XA2 (2 screws on bottom)


other faceplates may also work: e.g. the Sony HD 100/200/300 plates: 2RU


works great for now until I can get the real thing!


----------



## Phrynichus

I have been trying to watch Troy on the XA-2. Twice it has stopped playback - at no particular point - and kicked me back to the very beginning of the disk (to the start-up Time Warner logo). I get a message saying it will restart to ensure proper resolution.


Anyone else had this problem or know what it means ?


Thanx.


----------



## PBonn

How does the fan noise compare to the A1?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been trying to watch Troy on the XA-2. Twice it has stopped playback - at no particular point - and kicked me back to the very beginning of the disk (to the start-up Time Warner logo). I get a message saying it will restart to ensure proper resolution.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this problem or know what it means ?
> 
> 
> Thanx.



I get this whenever I switch inputs on my receiver and then go back to the HD DVD input, but only when the player is set to 1080p. This issue does not occur with my setup when the player is set to 1080i. Weird.


----------



## torid110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been trying to watch Troy on the XA-2. Twice it has stopped playback - at no particular point - and kicked me back to the very beginning of the disk (to the start-up Time Warner logo). I get a message saying it will restart to ensure proper resolution.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this problem or know what it means ?
> 
> 
> Thanx.




I got something similar today while watching King Kong. During playback it skipped a few frames and played normally. At first i thought maybe i got a scratched disk or something, but i rewinded and then it played the scene normally. I got this while watching a regular DVD as well (Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade). Other than these hiccups, and the weird issue i saw while watching Indiana Jones (in a previous post), the player has been great.


----------



## joerod

I am very happy with the XA2 so far. It is a solid performer. If someone wants the best HD DVD player there is no question this is it!


----------



## markrubin

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9388309


----------



## jlee301

When you try to update the firmware, are people getting "Cannot Find Out Server" or firmware is up to date?


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you try to update the firmware, are people getting "Cannot Find Out Server" or firmware is up to date?



That's exactly correct...the firmware is up to date. No firmware updates have been released for the XA2.


----------



## thebland

Today I got an HD-XA2 (well borrowed from DIY GUY..and look for some HDA2 v. HDXA2 screen shots tonight!!!)....


Exact same audio issues with not being able to get BITSTREAM out of *BOTH* players thru HDMI that I had with the HD-A2. *No matter what I did with both machines in the audio set up menu, my processor OSD shows DIGITAL PCM no matter what the configuration*. When I put audio on BITSTREAM, PCM, AUTO, etc, I only get 2 channel LPCM which my processor matrixs to prologic. The TOSH should be sending BITSTREAM over HDMI. I cannot get a 5.1 bitstream out of either HD DVD player. 2 channel LPCM also explains the thin bass as there is no LFE in 2 channel LPCM.


FWIW: When playing audio via HDMI, the player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM though my PROCESSOR says it is receiveing DIGITAL PCM (incorrect). When via TOSLINK, player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM and the processor is reading DIGITAL BITSTREAM (all correct).


I talked to my dealer about it thinking perhaps it is my processor that i the issue but he said that his sources have told him that the new HDA2 and XA2 use the same AUDIO BOARDS. These AUDIO BOARDS are different from the ones in the HD-A1 (and would explain why there was no audio issues with the A1 and XA1). Many folks cannot get 96 KHz multi channel out of either Toshiba either.


He said, TOSHIBA should soon have a firmware update (next week).


That said, Using the TOSLINK for audio, I do get *bitstream* from the Toshiba and solid, issue free audio track..


----------



## mimason

Bland,


How about your $.02 on the video side. I am very close to swapping out the A2 unbeknownst to my wife.


----------



## joerod

I would swap it out. Of course I would have never got an A2 to begin with. The XA2 is superior in picture and features. Especially if your display can accept 1080p...


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mimason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bland,
> 
> 
> How about your $.02 on the video side. I am very close to swapping out the A2 unbeknownst to my wife.



On my set up at 1080i (I have screen shots to post), the video side was indistinguishable (excellent). I could not make out nuance differences. Based on that, I will wait for firmware and likely keep my HD-A2.


This was at 1080i (my Qualia converts it to 1080P24sf without issues.


----------



## mimason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my set up at 1080i (I have screen shots to post), the video side was indistinguishable (excellent). I could not make out nuance differences. Based on that, I will wait for firmware and likely keep my HD-A2.
> 
> 
> This was at 1080i (my Qualia converts it to 1080P24sf without issues.



Thanks. My only question now is the difference the players have scaling down to 720p since I need to keep my pj another year or so. I've felt so far that the A2 is better at 1080i but the XA2 may be a different story.


----------



## erupted

Thank goodness, I'm not the only one having this problem. I'm running the XA2 through my Sony 5200ES. Using HDMI, I can only get PCM output, with weak tinny bass.


The only "fix" has been using the optical out on the XA2.


Kevin



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I got an HD-XA2 (well borrowed from DIY GUY..and look for some HDA2 v. HDXA2 screen shots tonight!!!)....
> 
> 
> Exact same audio issues with not being able to get BITSTREAM out of *BOTH* players thru HDMI that I had with the HD-A2. *No matter what I did with both machines in the audio set up menu, my processor OSD shows DIGITAL PCM no matter what the configuration*. When I put audio on BITSTREAM, PCM, AUTO, etc, I only get 2 channel LPCM which my processor matrixs to prologic. The TOSH should be sending BITSTREAM over HDMI. I cannot get a 5.1 bitstream out of either HD DVD player. 2 channel LPCM also explains the thin bass as there is no LFE in 2 channel LPCM.
> 
> 
> FWIW: When playing audio via HDMI, the player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM though my PROCESSOR says it is receiveing DIGITAL PCM (incorrect). When via TOSLINK, player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM and the processor is reading DIGITAL BITSTREAM (all correct).
> 
> 
> I talked to my dealer about it thinking perhaps it is my processor that i the issue but he said that his sources have told him that the new HDA2 and XA2 use the same AUDIO BOARDS. These AUDIO BOARDS are different from the ones in the HD-A1 (and would explain why there was no audio issues with the A1 and XA1). Many folks cannot get 96 KHz multi channel out of either Toshiba either.
> 
> 
> He said, TOSHIBA should soon have a firmware update (next week).
> 
> 
> That said, Using the TOSLINK for audio, I do get *bitstream* from the Toshiba and solid, issue free audio track..


----------



## BenDover

m apologies in advance, but could someone, maybe thebland, explain to me what the issue is with passing 'bitstream' over hdmi is as it relates to a2/xa2?


what i am a bit confused about is that unless the movie has legacy dd or dts, passing the 'bitstream', which is the compressed, non-decoded audio stream, is not possible unless you have 1) an outboard avr/processor that ITSELF can DECODE the advanced audio encoded using either dd+, dd-thd or dts-hd ma ... these don't exist yet AND that outboard audio processor also has hdmi 1,3.


so the only option would be to output lpcm, which results in the player decoding the dd+, dd-thd, or dts-hd ma and sending it over hdmi as uncompressed (ie, decoded) lpcm.


from what i know, most titles use at least dd+ and rarely simple dd or dts.


so, it would seem to me that at the present time it would be impossible to pas the 'bitstream' of any title that uses one of the advanced audio codecs...??


----------



## Phrynichus

This is a great player with an excellent upscaler especially. But here are a few of my glitches/issues after 3 days.


1. When I switch from watching something in SD-DVD to HD-DVD, I sometimes get a message that the unit will restart playback to ensure proper resolution. It then kicks back to the very beginning (to the start-up studio logo). The player does not seem to like jumping between SD and HD without begin fully turned off. One time I got this message twice in the middle of playback within 10 minutes. I had to completely unplug the unit annd then turn it back on. But I have never gotten this problem in SD-DVD playback.


2. The Frame by Frame command on the remote seems only to work in SD-DVD titles. It worked briefly with one HD-DVD and has not come back since. After this, I started getting the playback glitch mentioned above.


3. The XA-2 will not read DVD+Rs discs finalized by my Panasonic DVD recorder. Can anyone tell me if they have played DVD-Rs finalized by a recorder (not a PC) in the XA-2 ?


4. The subwoofer volume in the test pattern is way too low - so much so I didn't even hear it the first time and thought there was a problem. I have to jiggy all the db levels just to hear the sub. I am not sure what to make of this.


5. The display pop-up needs to be seriously improved. It blocks a big part of the screen, so it is intrusive during playback. Ridiculously, it does not toggle between how time has elapsed and how much is left. Instead, to see how much is left, you have to engage the display on the screen (with time elapsed) and then look at the device front panel itself, which toggles from time elapsed to time left only when you hit display. In effect then, you can't use the total dimmer and discover time left simultaneously, much less read tiny digital print 12 feet away. Grr. Compare this to the far less intrusive but similarly informative display key on the PS 3.


I have played two HD-DVDs on it - Troy and the Last Samurai. Both are Warner titles, so I thought perhaps their software might be glitchy.


I am connecting to an HP MD6580N DLP via HDMI at 1080p, with 5.1 audio out to my receiver.


Comments would be appreciated.


----------



## torid110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Run the Tosh straight into the Mits and see what happens. That way you'll know if some corruption is occurring in the HDMI transition in the Denon.




I tried this last night and i get the same issues. I even tried different HDMI cables.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a great player with an excellent upscaler especially. But here are a few of my glitches/issues after 3 days.
> 
> 
> 1. When I switch from watching something in SD-DVD to HD-DVD, I sometimes get a message that the unit will restart playback to ensure proper resolution. It then kicks back to the very beginning (to the start-up studio logo). The player does not seem to like jumping between SD and HD without begin fully turned off. One time I got this message twice in the middle of playback within 10 minutes. I had to completely unplug the unit annd then turn it back on. But I have never gotten this problem in SD-DVD playback.



I have the same issue when the player is set to 1080p and I try switching to a different input. But I don't get the issue when I have the player set to 1080i. Try setting the player to 1080i and see if the problem persists.


For me, great player and great HDMI sound, but a number of issues:


1. Aforementioned playback interruption when switching sources while set to 1080p.


2. Glitchy and inconsistent compatability with U-Control discs like _Miami Vice_. Watched _Vice_ last night. Overlay menus were sluggish and there was a slight glitching of video very much like early Samsung BD players with DTS BDs. Rebooting the player resulted in smooth, normal playback.


3. A high-pitched digital squeal sometimes that can be corrected by rebooting the player or reloading the disc.


4. When I press eject on the remote towards the end of the movie, maybe over end credits, without hitting stop first, the disc stops playing, the display says STOP, but the disc never ejects. Hitting eject again doesn't help. Player is unresponsive. Hard reboot of the player is the only remedy. This has happened a few times.


5. This morning, player locked up with _King Kong_ disc when trying to go from Universal screensaver back to main menu. Had to reboot the player.


Again, love the PQ/SQ, build quality and styling, but should I have these many issues after four days? Why am I _always_ the one?


----------



## PeterS

Jeff,


Can you explain how you are converting 1080i out of the player to 1080p24sf on the Qualia? I am awaiting the new Lumagen Scaler (March) to do the same myself. What are you using?


----------



## Phrynichus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. When I press eject on the remote towards the end of the movie, maybe over end credits, without hitting stop first, the disc stops playing, the display says STOP, but the disc never ejects. Hitting eject again doesn't help. Player is unresponsive. Hard reboot of the player is the only remedy. This has happened a few times.



I have had this problem too - but only with the Troy HD-DVD, not with the Last Samurai. (Those are the only two I own at the moment.)


I also find that a hard reboot (unplug, short delay, turn on) seems to clear most issues. Maybe the firmware update will help us?


----------



## Pedro2

Lets hope all these bugs/glitches can be fixed via firmware--thank you to the early adopters to find these problems, makes things easier for those of us waiting a bit longer!


----------



## drhollen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exact same audio issues with not being able to get BITSTREAM out of *BOTH* players thru HDMI that I had with the HD-A2. *No matter what I did with both machines in the audio set up menu, my processor OSD shows DIGITAL PCM no matter what the configuration*. When I put audio on BITSTREAM, PCM, AUTO, etc, I only get 2 channel LPCM which my processor matrixs to prologic. The TOSH should be sending BITSTREAM over HDMI. I cannot get a 5.1 bitstream out of either HD DVD player. 2 channel LPCM also explains the thin bass as there is no LFE in 2 channel LPCM.
> 
> 
> FWIW: When playing audio via HDMI, the player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM though my PROCESSOR says it is receiveing DIGITAL PCM (incorrect). When via TOSLINK, player says DIGITAL BITSTREAM and the processor is reading DIGITAL BITSTREAM (all correct).
> 
> 
> I talked to my dealer about it thinking perhaps it is my processor that i the issue but he said that his sources have told him that the new HDA2 and XA2 use the same AUDIO BOARDS. These AUDIO BOARDS are different from the ones in the HD-A1 (and would explain why there was no audio issues with the A1 and XA1). Many folks cannot get 96 KHz multi channel out of either Toshiba either.
> 
> 
> He said, TOSHIBA should soon have a firmware update (next week).
> 
> 
> That said, Using the TOSLINK for audio, I do get *bitstream* from the Toshiba and solid, issue free audio track..




I think this is a problem of HD DVD authoring. Since HD DVD format is mandatory to have minimum of DD+ (not understood by any current AVR yet), and most or all HD DVDs are authored using "advanced" encoding, the player ALWAYS interprets the DD+ (or TrueHD, etc.) and mixes it with the menu beeps and outputs it as PCM over HDMI, irregardless of the audio menu setting. For TOSlink, it internally converts the audio to DTS @ 1509kbps, which is a bitstream your receiver can understand. If the disc wasn't authored using the "advanced" coding, and had only DD (non-plus), and you set the audio output to bitstream, then I think you would see Dolby Digital output on your OSD of your AVR over HDMI connection.


I think the audio setting, PCM vs. bitstream, is only relevant for regular DVDs? In that case, the bitstream of regular DD or DTS gets directly output to the receiver. I've never tried this, but if you set the setting to PCM and put a SD DVD in there, i think the player would decode the bitstream and output it as LPCM over HDMI even for SD DVDs. I always use bitstream for this, but don't watch much SD DVDs on my player anymore.


Also, I've read the new players only output 48kHz instead of 96kHz. Not sure if this is a bug, or if they just opted to output at lower frequency. I haven't seen any higher than 24-bit/48kHz source anyway, then the 96kHz was overkill and wouldn't sound any better. Unless there is perhaps a music video with TrueHD done @ 24/96, or perhaps DTS 24/96 (would firmware read this, or does this exceed "core" DTS), it wouldn't matter. Maybe firmware would boost this back to 96KHz, but it never may - perhaps they are using cheaper audio boards in second generation than first?


----------



## rbj9

Finally received mine after missing Fedex on Friday.


Just looking at a few quickly before going to work.


Using HDMI/DVI into a Panasonic 65" 1080p Plasma (TH-65PF9UK), audio into a Yamaha YSP1100.


The picture is absolutely beautiful, no glitches yet.


rb


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhollen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is a problem of HD DVD authoring. Since HD DVD format is mandatory to have minimum of DD+ (not understood by any current AVR yet), and most or all HD DVDs are authored using "advanced" encoding, the player ALWAYS interprets the DD+ (or TrueHD, etc.) and mixes it with the menu beeps and outputs it as PCM over HDMI, irregardless of the audio menu setting. For TOSlink, it internally converts the audio to DTS @ 1509kbps, which is a bitstream your receiver can understand. If the disc wasn't authored using the "advanced" coding, and had only DD (non-plus), and you set the audio output to bitstream, then I think you would see Dolby Digital output on your OSD of your AVR over HDMI connection.



The only caveat to the above is that there were no such issues with the HDA1 or XA1. Audio issues only started in the second gen players.


----------



## dllewel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> m apologies in advance, but could someone, maybe thebland, explain to me what the issue is with passing 'bitstream' over hdmi is as it relates to a2/xa2?
> 
> 
> what i am a bit confused about is that unless the movie has legacy dd or dts, passing the 'bitstream', which is the compressed, non-decoded audio stream, is not possible unless you have 1) an outboard avr/processor that ITSELF can DECODE the advanced audio encoded using either dd+, dd-thd or dts-hd ma ... these don't exist yet AND that outboard audio processor also has hdmi 1,3.
> 
> 
> so the only option would be to output lpcm, which results in the player decoding the dd+, dd-thd, or dts-hd ma and sending it over hdmi as uncompressed (ie, decoded) lpcm.
> 
> 
> from what i know, most titles use at least dd+ and rarely simple dd or dts.
> 
> 
> so, it would seem to me that at the present time it would be impossible to pas the 'bitstream' of any title that uses one of the advanced audio codecs...??



This sounds dead on, and is my understanding as well. I would expect most all receivers/audio processors to not understand the new format codecs over bitstream at the current time.


----------



## wlm94

I had same issue with Miami Vice.


----------



## wlm94

I had same issue with Miami Vice.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dllewel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds dead on, and is my understanding as well. I would expect most all receivers/audio processors to not understand the new format codecs over bitstream at the current time.



True. Bitstream over HDMI is used for legacy DD and DTS in todays world (as there are no 1.3 processors / receivers). However, the Tosh is sending PCM (2 channel in my case) over HDMI and cannot be forced to output bitstream for these legacy formats.


FWIW: My Panasonic Blu Ray player, JVC D-VHS player, & Pioneer 59 AVi all [properly] send bitstream over HDMI - not PCM. It is only the HD-A2 that fails to properly do this.


----------



## mfields

My XA2 is due in tomorrow. Is it a given that I need to get "great" HDMI Cables or not? Does one really have to pay $150.00 for 4 ft cables for my DVD and CABLE box to hook them up to my Sony STR0DA5200ES receiver. My TV installer is installing Monster HDMI from my receiver to the TV, Tosh LC52D62U, which is also 1080p. This is my first experience for HD and I joined this forum as it appears populated with very knowledgeable users.


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfields* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 is due in tomorrow. Is it a given that I need to get "great" HDMI Cables or not? Does one really have to pay $150.00 for 4 ft cables for my DVD and CABLE box to hook them up to my Sony STR0DA5200ES receiver. My TV installer is installing Monster HDMI from my receiver to the TV, Tosh LC52D62U, which is also 1080p. This is my first experience for HD and I joined this forum as it appears populated with very knowledgeable users.



many of us buy from Monoprice or Blue Jeans cables (sponsor links at top of page)


a good 4 foot HDMI cable should cost around $10.00


----------



## dllewel

No, check out the HDMI cables at www.monoprice.com - They have different guage of cables, but for only a few feet, you could get one of the cheaper ones (although the highest price ones are more cost effective too).


----------



## dllewel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> True. Bitstream over HDMI is used for legacy DD and DTS in todays world (as there are no 1.3 processors / receivers). However, the Tosh is sending PCM (2 channel in my case) over HDMI and cannot be forced to output bitstream for these legacy formats.
> 
> 
> FWIW: My Panasonic Blu Ray player, JVC D-VHS player, & Pioneer 59 AVi all [properly] send bitstream over HDMI - not PCM. It is only the HD-A2 that fails to properly do this.



Okay, I understand. It is behaving like it is playing a Dolby TrueHD track, which is only supported in 2 channel only. I'm sure you've tried setting the 'Digital Out HDMI' setting from Auto to Bitstream? Very puzzling.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dllewel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand. It is behaving like it is playing a Dolby TrueHD track, which is only supported in 2 channel only. I'm sure you've tried setting the 'Digital Out HDMI' setting from Auto to Bitstream? Very puzzling.



Yes. No dice.


----------



## BadassBuddy

Just pre-ordered this badboy from J&R. Drooool. Rigging up to a Sammy 52in LCD @ 1080p. Do i need to pick up an HDMI cable from monoPrice? Running 5.1 analog outs.


Thx!


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's exactly correct...the firmware is up to date. No firmware updates have been released for the XA2.



I know a new firmware is not out yet. But I am getting "Cannot find out server" which is telling me either something is wrong with my player connecting to the network or the out server it is referring to is not available yet.


Are others getting Firmware is up to date message?


----------



## joffer

i'm a little confused. why would you want to output DD+ or True HD bitstream over HDMI if no receiver can decode it? If you want bitstream for DD or DTS why not just use the SPDIF connection?


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know a new firmware is not out yet. But I am getting "Cannot find out server" which is telling me either something is wrong with my player connecting to the network or the out server it is referring to is not available yet.
> 
> 
> Are others getting Firmware is up to date message?



You're doing it wrong. When you set it up correctly then you will receive a message that your unit is already updated with the latest firmware (not exactly those words but something similar).


DHCP and DNS need to be on.


Want to laugh, I kept receiving the same error message that you're getting and even though I had both the DHCP and DNS on, it still couldn't automatically locate my network information (ie; IP address).


Want to know what I was doing wrong?


I forgot to plug in the ethernet cable (from the XA2) into the router. Once I plugged it in, bang, it worked (like duh).


Yup, that's how the most basic mistakes can screw you.


Make sure you're not doing the same thing I did.


----------



## jlee301

Looks like my issue may have been caused with using auto-dhcp and dns. It wasn't setting the gateway ip for some strange reason...


----------



## chuckken

Why am I not getting a LOGO on the screen for the HD-XA2?...I just have a dark screen?...The Player works when I hit play and it goes to Display and everything seems to function properly, only I have NO LOGO for the start up screen!


----------



## joerod

That is bizarre. You should see the HD DVD logo. Is anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## chuckken

I have tried everything, I can't seem to find a way to make it show the LOGO!...Damn it!...I guess it's going back to Robert...


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm a little confused. why would you want to output DD+ or True HD bitstream over HDMI if no receiver can decode it? If you want bitstream for DD or DTS why not just use the SPDIF connection?



The receiver doesn't need to decode it - the player does that. The receiver isn't decoding DD+ or TrueHD over the 5.1 analog inputs, either.


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have tried everything, I can't seem to find a way to make it show the LOGO!...Damn it!...I guess it's going back to Robert...



What difference does it make whether the LOGO displays or not?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The receiver doesn't need to decode it - the player does that. The receiver isn't decoding DD+ or TrueHD over the 5.1 analog inputs, either.



he is referring to setting the player to output 'bitstream' over hdmi which means if you are playing a movie with dd+ or dd-thd (with dts-hd ma it can always simply output the dts 'core') you are by definition outputting the compressed/encoded source straight from the player and the player isn't going to decode it but simply pass it along.


agree that if you are going out over analog, obviously the player has to decode before doing the dac to output over the analog multi-channel outputs.


----------



## thetman

How is the audio on the XA2 using coax or toshlink? ( Iknow you don't get TrueHD) I had the A2 but had to return because I was getting no sound fromthe center channel using toshlink ( I have no HDMI).

thetman


----------



## m_jeeves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a 720p display does the HD XA2 with the new Reon processor do better at having the resolution set at 720P?
> 
> 
> Before with the HD A1 and XA1 it was better to have your display convert 1080i output to its native resolution. Does the new Reon change that equation?



Did anyone answer this ? I too have a 720p display. Anyone ?


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The receiver doesn't need to decode it - the player does that. The receiver isn't decoding DD+ or TrueHD over the 5.1 analog inputs, either.



exactly, so WHY would you want to send bitstream over HDMI?? Maybe i'm misunderstanding the problem being reported. i thought people were saying the the player won't let them output bitstream over HDMI.


----------



## Rambler358

Has anyone else experienced the "black crush" issue on the XA2 with The Hulk HD DVD?


EDIT: Specifically the night scene where the mutant dogs are attacking the Hulk.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> he is referring to setting the player to output 'bitstream' over hdmi which means if you are playing a movie with dd+ or dd-thd (with dts-hd ma it can always simply output the dts 'core') you are by definition outputting the compressed/encoded source straight from the player and the player isn't going to decode it but simply pass it along.



This is incorrect. DD+ and TrueHD are *always* decoded by the player. If using an HDMI connection, they are decoded to PCM and output that way. The only way to transmit a raw DD+ or TrueHD bitstream to a receiver is with HDMI 1.3, and only if the track is authored in "Basic" format, which none are.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is incorrect. DD+ and TrueHD are *always* decoded by the player. If using an HDMI connection, they are decoded to PCM and output that way. The only way to transmit a raw DD+ or TrueHD bitstream to a receiver is with HDMI 1.3, and only if the track is authored in "Basic" format, which none are.



i wasn't incorrect as that is exactly what i have been saying: when you say you want to output bitstream, you are talking about the compressed/encoded audio, not the decoded pcm...given that the XA2 has 1.3, it has the ability to output the bitstream but there isn't anything yet available to receive/decode it.


i don't think the track being authored in basic format prevents the bitstream from being output, does it? is this really where you are taking issue?


if so, and that is the case, then i would agree but the point i was trying to get clarified is that when we say bitstream and we are discussing dd+ or dd-thd, there can be no bitstream without "at least" hdmi 1.3 on both the player and the receiver...then the receiver would require the requisite decoders to hear anything.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> i don't think the track being authored in basic format prevents the bitstream from being output, does it? is this really where you are taking issue?



I believe so. Somewhere there's another thread/post that states the hidef bitstreams are not permitted (or allowed by spec, or something) to be transmitted if the disc is encoded in "advanced" mode - or not "basic mode", like Josh said. I prefer player decoding - a lot less chance of video processing not syncing with audio processing. Although there's legit reasons to do it externally also.


larry


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe so. Somewhere there's another thread/post that states the hidef bitstreams are not permitted (or allowed by spec, or something) to be transmitted if the disc is encoded in "advanced" mode - or not "basic mode", like Josh said. I prefer player decoding - a lot less chance of video processing not syncing with audio processing. Although there's legit reasons to do it externally also.
> 
> 
> larry



i'm in agreement on letting the player do it for the same reason...although purportedly the hdmi 1.3 spec has provisions for eliminating sync issues.


since we aren't talking about dac, i'm not sure why an external decoder would be better...if it is just for equalization, i would imagine it can be done just as readily to the uncompressed pcm as it could to the encoded bitstream.


i do recall the past threads/discussions on the topic but thought that there wasn't anything preventing the bitstream from being output over hdmi 1.3 but when doing so you lose the audio that might otherwise get mixed in (button/menu sounds...which would actually give me reason to output the bitstream, to get rid of those sounds!!!







)


----------



## calikarim

Most amazing player, get 1080i over component, but not via hdmi converted to dvi on my Mitsubishi 65813. I have an XA1 also with some connector no problem getting 10801 over hdmi, or upconverting standard dvd.


My only problem is hd dvd is ok over component, but i can't convert standard dvd to 1080i, serious problem. A lot of people are complaining about the A2 same problem, with hdmi to dvi getting 10801 it reverts to 480p


Please help


----------



## chuckken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What difference does it make whether the LOGO displays or not?



It's nice to know which input I'm on...I have 4 devices plugged into my HDMI receiver and when I switch from one to the other it's nice (and normal) to be able to see Panasonic blu-ray logo, Sony mega changer logo, Directv Logo, and HD-DVD logo...My old HD-A1 had a bouncing logo when the screen was idle...I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY DON'T HAVE A FRICKIN LOGO!!!!!!!


----------



## joerod

I thought you had the sony blu ray player. I agree with you, I would want to see the logo as well. Plus if it is not doing that correctly who knows maybe it is not doing something else right either...


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> exactly, so WHY would you want to send bitstream over HDMI?? Maybe i'm misunderstanding the problem being reported. i thought people were saying the the player won't let them output bitstream over HDMI.



The way I understood the issue - and maybe I am misunderstanding - is that when the Toshiba converts the legacy DD/DTS bitstreams to PCM, it's sending 2ch over HDMI... which would be bad, if that's true. I understood he was trying to send the bitstream to avoid the conversion to 2ch PCM.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most amazing player, get 1080i over component, but not via hdmi converted to dvi on my Mitsubishi 65813. I have an XA1 also with some connector no problem getting 10801 over hdmi, or upconverting standard dvd.
> 
> 
> My only problem is hd dvd is ok over component, but i can't convert standard dvd to 1080i, serious problem. A lot of people are complaining about the A2 same problem, with hdmi to dvi getting 10801 it reverts to 480p
> 
> 
> Please help



What? I have a DVI input on my Panny HDTV and this won't work with HDMI>DVI?










Is this another FW upgrade issue that is coming.


Sorry....not a user...so delete if you want Mod


----------



## spa

Many people have HDMI to DVI working just fine. HDMI to DVI will lose blacker than black and whiter than white, but many displays do work with it otherwise. My panasonic plasma does, for example.


Those who have the problem are obviously waiting for a FW fix. A recent poll showed that a significant number of those using DVI saw the problem, but still less than half.


----------



## chuckken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought you had the sony blu ray player. I agree with you, I would want to see the logo as well. Plus if it is not doing that correctly who knows maybe it is not doing something else right either...



joerod... I did have the Sony...but dumped it in favor of the Panny...I have gone full circle!...LOL. From Panny, to Sony, to PS3 to Pioneer Elite, and now back to the Panny...I now have the Toshiba HD-XA2 and the Panny Blu-Ray...I really like to be able to hear the PCM+ modes on my receiver and the Sony and Pioneer won't allow them for some stupid reason...


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way I understood the issue - and maybe I am misunderstanding - is that when the Toshiba converts the legacy DD/DTS bitstreams to PCM, it's sending 2ch over HDMI... which would be bad, if that's true. I understood he was trying to send the bitstream to avoid the conversion to 2ch PCM.



what i was trying to clarify was whether he was trying to send the dd+ or dd-thd tracks...most titles use dd+ IF they have a legacy track, then you need to select that in the title's menu as the audio option otherwise i would expect you get nothing, or maybe simply 2ch pcm...i'll have my xa2 soon so i'll be able to see just what the menu options are and what is being output on my setups.


my xa1 is in my main setup which does not have hdmi so i had never really paid much attention...the xa2 will be married to an hdmi avr.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i don't think the track being authored in basic format prevents the bitstream from being output, does it? is this really where you are taking issue?



Track authored in "Basic" = Raw bitstream can be output over HDMI 1.3.


Track authored in "Advanced" = Player must do all decoding to PCM first.

All HD DVD soundtracks are authored in "Advanced" format.


Read this for more details:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634


----------



## BenDover

thanks for clearing that up and providing that link...good stuff


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> All HD DVD soundtracks are authored in "Advanced" format.



Not all. I've found three discs so far authored in basic format: Heart: Alive in Seattle, Manilow Live, and the Chicago/Earth, Wind & Fire disc.


--

Steve


----------



## originalprime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlm94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got HD-XA2 and is hooked up to 46" Sony XBR3 with HDMI. Comparing it to PS3 is a no brainer. HD-XA2 blows PS3 away. I watched King Kong on PS3 vs HD-XA2 and hats off to Toshiba.



Holy CRAP, dude... You are aware that the PS3 does not upscale? Please try and keep your comparisons between the XA2 and whatever else in line.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not all. I've found three discs so far authored in basic format: Heart: Alive in Seattle, Manilow Live, and the Chicago/Earth, Wind & Fire disc.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve



OK, I'll let you slide on Heart and Chicago, but what the hell were you doing with a Manilow HD DVD ?


----------



## JFR0317

original prime, this is off-topic, but thank you for your signature lines. I can't believe how many posters use "then" when they should be using "than", or how many don't know that you "lose" something when you misplace it, and that "loose" means not tight.


Thank you.


----------



## Ezra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JFR0317* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> original prime, this is off-topic, but thank you for your signature lines. I can't believe how many posters use "then" when they should be using "than", or how many don't know that you "lose" something when you misplace it, and that "loose" means not tight.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



And they are "dual" not "duel" players...


----------



## garibay_2004

are hd-dvd movies encoded in 1080p or 1080i?


----------



## Optica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garibay_2004* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are hd-dvd movies encoded in 1080p or 1080i?



All HD-DVD and Blu-ray discs are 1080p encoded on the disc.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Optica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All HD-DVD and Blu-ray discs are 1080p encoded on the disc.



For theatrical features, yes. However, some special interest content such as A View From Space With Heavenly Music or Guitarscape Planet was originally shot on 1080i HD video and is encoded on disc as 1080i.


----------



## torid110

Has anyone else experienced a skip in the video/audio while watching SD DVDs and HD DVDs ? I've had it happen to me on 4 separate occasions on 4 different discs. At first i thought it may have been a scratch or something on the disk, but if i rewind and replay the scene, it plays fine the second time. This has happened to me on:


MI:3 (HD)

Phantom (HD)

King Kong (HD)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (SD)


----------



## PooperScooper

Has anybody calibrated with the XA2 going HDMI->DVI?


thanks,


larry


----------



## tsx500

hi, i'm trying to decide how to ideally setup my new xa-2 for optimal audio. i have 5.1 surround sound and a Yamaha non-hdmi receiver w/5.1 analog inputs,plus optical of course. i'm not too knowledgeable about audio (pcm/bitstream/etc etc all pretty much foreign to me!). so i would like to know, if i use my current receiver and run all of the audio thru 5.1 analog, will i be getting the best audio quality (including Dolby TrueHD when available) this way? or should i buy a new hi-quality receiver (Pioneer vsx82 for example) w/hdmi 1.2 and run everything (audio and video) thru the receiver ? i dont mind spending the $$$ if it will make a small difference, but ideally i would of course rather be able to use what i have now if i'm not sacrificing any quality. thanks !


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsx500* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i use my current receiver and run all of the audio thru 5.1 analog, will i be getting the best audio quality (including Dolby TrueHD when available) this way?



Yes you will!


----------



## psychdoctor

Let me get this straight (with the XA2). I have yamaha 6090 with LPCM (multichannel PCM) and I cannot get TRueHD over HDMI (1.2A) connection but only the stupid two channel PCM (over HMDI)? Or do i have to resort to analog which by-passes my Yamaha's processing and get low bass? Thank sukkss


----------



## nash0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight (with the XA2). I have yamaha 6090 with LPCM (multichannel PCM) and I cannot get TRueHD over HDMI (1.2A) connection but only the stupid two channel PCM (over HMDI)? Or do i have to resort to analog which by-passes my Yamaha's processing and get low bass? Thank sukkss




You can get multichannel PCM audio over HDMI. You cannot ship TrueHD over the HDMI cable to be decoded in your processor, but that doesn't really matter since the DVD player will do it for you.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most amazing player, get 1080i over component, but not via hdmi converted to dvi on my Mitsubishi 65813. I have an XA1 also with some connector no problem getting 10801 over hdmi, or upconverting standard dvd.
> 
> 
> My only problem is hd dvd is ok over component, but i can't convert standard dvd to 1080i, serious problem. A lot of people are complaining about the A2 same problem, with hdmi to dvi getting 10801 it reverts to 480p
> 
> 
> Please help



Hi,


Just to clarify, currently your HD-XA2 will not provide an image from your Mitsubishi HDTV via an HDMI to DVI connection, but the same Mits will output images via HDMI to DVI on your HD-XA1? Correct?


With regard to the "A2 same problem", I have been reading about several folks with A2s connected via HDMI to DVI running into downrezing problems, but they still get an image. If I understand you correctly, your problem is that you are not getting any image from your HD-XA2 via the HDMI to DVI connection. If so, that is a different problem than the HD-A2 problem.


The reason I am trying to clarify this issue is because I have an HD-XA2 connected to an InFocus ScreenPlay 7205 projector via HDMi to DVI, and I'm not getting any image whatsoever. Component video works fine.


Thanks.


Larry


EDIT:

I see that I misinterpreted your posting. I got my answer in an other thread in which you said:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My only gripe is over hdmi/dvd to my Mitsubish 65813 it downconverts everything to 480p, for SD dvd's and hd dvd. I only get 1080i over component only for hd dvd. I cannot watch any sd's upconverted to 1080i. I have an XA-1 and using same hdmi cable or component i get 1080i over hdmi for both HD dvd's and SD dvd's. There is a problem with second gen players and hdm to dvd's many people have complained about this with the A2.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Many people have HDMI to DVI working just fine. HDMI to DVI will lose blacker than black and whiter than white, but many displays do work with it otherwise. My panasonic plasma does, for example.
> 
> 
> Those who have the problem are obviously waiting for a FW fix. A recent poll showed that a significant number of those using DVI saw the problem, but still less than half.



Hi Steve,


I have read about some folks with HD-A2s with HDMI to DVI connections having blacker than black and whiter than white problems, but so far I haven't seen reports of this with the HD-XA2. With all these threads it's possible I could have missed the reports. Can you please provide a link to a report regarding this problem for HD-XA2s?


I've seen the poll regarding HD-A2s with HDMI to DVI connections having a downrezzing problem, but haven't seen the poll for HD-XA2s with color problems. Can you please provide a link?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> The reason I am trying to clarify this issue is because I have an HD-XA2 connected to an InFocus ScreenPlay 7205 projector via HDMi to DVI, and I'm not getting any image whatsoever.



Wow. Is the M1->DVI adapter active or passive?


larry


----------



## spa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> I have read about some folks with HD-A2s with HDMI to DVI connections having blacker than black and whiter than white problems, but so far I haven't seen reports of this with the HD-XA2. With all these threads it's possible I could have missed the reports. Can you please provide a link to a report regarding this problem for HD-XA2s?
> 
> 
> I've seen the poll regarding HD-A2s with HDMI to DVI connections having a downrezzing problem, but haven't seen the poll for HD-XA2s with color problems. Can you please provide a link?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Larry



Nope, can't point to a case where it's been seen on the XA2. I assumed that it had, but now that you mention it I don't think I've seen one either.


Good question to ask people here: anyone with HDMI->DVI losing BTB/WTW on an XA2?


----------



## General Kenobi

I've gone through this thread but have not really found anything that would tell me if this is worth 2x the price of the HD-A2. I'm looking for something to hook up to a new 52" Aquos 1080p and would like to know if I should get the Xbox add-on and wait for prices to drop, get the HD-A2 if the pic quality is close to the XA2 or spring for the XA2 because it is that much better?


Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For theatrical features, yes. However, some special interest content such as A View From Space With Heavenly Music or Guitarscape Planet was originally shot on 1080i HD video and is encoded on disc as 1080i.



Hi Josh,


Thanks, I've been wondering about this.


How about animated movies, would they be encoded on HD DVDs disc as 1080i/60?


How about most prime time network TV series broadcast in HD, are they likely to be mastered in 1080i/60 and encoded on HD DVD boxsets at that resolution?


The subject of whether ALL HD DVDs are encoded at 1080p/24 came up in a discussion where we were wondering how professional reviewers test new HD players. Assuming that there can be either film-based or video-base content encoded on HD discs, then would the reviewer need test discs authored in both resolutions in order to accurately evaluate the scaling and deinterlacing performance of a player for the appropriate content?


We know that most HD DVD have more than one resolution on a single disc, i.e. 1080p/24 for the movie and 480i or 480p for special features. (I'm not referring to Combo discs.) Is it likely that the special features could be in a different HD resolution than the movie portion?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. Is the M1->DVI adapter active or passive?
> 
> 
> larry



Hi Larry,


As far as I know its a simple passive adapter.


Before the HDMI ouput on my HD TiVo failed (if worked for several months) I had no trouble sending HDMI to DVI to M1 to the projector and displaying a great image. In fact I even had a DVI switcher in the video path with no problems.

I suspect I'm dealing with a Toshiba to InFocus handshake problem, not a cabling adapter problem.


Larry


----------



## cleblanc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know a new firmware is not out yet. But I am getting "Cannot find out server" which is telling me either something is wrong with my player connecting to the network or the out server it is referring to is not available yet.
> 
> 
> Are others getting Firmware is up to date message?



I am also getting this on the HD-A2. I tried every ethernet setting before calling Toshiba. Since there is no firmware upgrade for the A2, we did not pursue it. However, I still need to resolve this problem for the future.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gone through this thread but have not really found anything that would tell me if this is worth 2x the price of the HD-A2. I'm looking for something to hook up to a new 52" Aquos 1080p and would like to know if I should get the Xbox add-on and wait for prices to drop, get the HD-A2 if the pic quality is close to the XA2 or spring for the XA2 because it is that much better?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



The A2 does not have 6ch analog output for audio. If you don't have a HDMI receiver or pre/pro you can't get decoded "hidef" audio stream. You're stuck with whatever comes across coax/toslink. Not a big deal to some, but it is to others. Same goes for the Silicon Optix Reon video processor. These are the two biggest differences.


larry


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about animated movies, would they be encoded on HD DVDs disc as 1080i/60?



I don't know why you'd assume that an animated movie would be any different than a film feature.



> Quote:
> How about most prime time network TV series broadcast in HD, are they likely to be mastered in 1080i/60 and encoded on HD DVD boxsets at that resolution?



Most primetime TV is shot on film. They may be broadcast as 1080i, but the original HD master tapes are likely 1080p.


----------



## jasonDono

from VE. Thanks Robert!


The unit is much more solid than the A2. It has a nice brushed metal case with HD DVD etched in the top.


I have it hooked with HDMI to a Denon 2807 and then HDMI converter to DVI to a M1 converter into an Infocus SP7205, which is a 720P projector. It does not have any problem sending 720P or 1080i over this connection. While the picture the XA2 sends it great, it is no better to my eye than the A2 which was no better than the A1, both of which I have owned. Perhaps my eye is just not discerning enough or maybe I have just reached the limits of my projector. I hopethe latter is the case, because I have a RS1 on pre-order and hope to see a big difference with that upgrade. I have tried both 720P and 1080i and can't say I see much of a difference in either HD DVDs or SD DVD's. I was hoping I would see a huge improvement in SD DVD's over the A2 and A1, but again, didn't happen. The load times are pretty good. With a disc in, it's about 35 seconds to the HD DVD logo then another 10 seconds beforeit starts to play, so 45 seconds total. If the player is already on, it takes 25-30 seconds to start to play a HD DVD and only about 10-15 seconds for a SD DVD.

I don't think it passes BTB or WTW. Avia was useless for setting contrast and brightness, couldn't see the second bar.

Rewind and Fast forward are marginally better than the A2, not nearly as good as the A1. It works much better with SD than HD. With HD it pauses for almost 2 seconds and then is very choppy. Then it pauses again when play is pushed. At least there doesn't seem to be the two seconds of muted play that the A2 has upon resume.


Overall I have to say I am a little underwhelmed. I am hoping that it is due to my 720P display and that it will really shine on the RS1 with a 1080P input.


Most useless accessory: It comes with composite video and sound cables!


The box says " True Color Support over HDMI 1.3" which is not Deep Color. What the heck is "True Color?" Kind of misleading.


----------



## MI55ION

^^


Thanks.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nash0r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get multichannel PCM audio over HDMI. You cannot ship TrueHD over the HDMI cable to be decoded in your processor, but that doesn't really matter since the DVD player will do it for you.



Hi Nash:

I just want to make sure I understand. The XA2 will decode True Dolby HD and pass it over HDMI to go to 6.1/7.1 channel set up on my Yamaha? Or since my yami has only HDMI 1.2A, I cannot get True Dolby HD over HDMI and have to resort to analog (6 speaker or 8 speaker?) multichannel input into my A/v receiver, which would mean, I could not control LFE or bass? Does that make sense? Also, does anyone know if Xa2 player has audio set up to control bass (LFE) output for analog?

Thanks


----------



## CraiginNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gone through this thread but have not really found anything that would tell me if this is worth 2x the price of the HD-A2.



I, too, am looking for opinions from anyone who has actually compared their picture quality and can describe the visible differences. In all these forums, I only saw one brief comment (favoring the XA2 PQ), but that wasn't very convincing by itself. Maybe we'll have to just wait until we can see them in person ourselves somewhere ... like maybe at Robert's store.


----------



## Serenity

Just curious if anyone has had any problems with their units simply powering off in the midst of watching an HD-DVD. I got through about two hours of a movie (The Interpreter), and then had the unit just power off (almost like the plug had been pulled... i.e. not a "clean" power-down cycle like you would get from doing it manually). It came back up fine, but this same thing happened again, every 5 to 10 minutes.


I've got everything UPS'd, so I know I'm not fighting a power problem, and the unit was not the least bit warm, so I'm hard-pressed to believe that it is overheating (in fact, I was surprised that after being on for two hours, it almost felt like it had never been on at all... the box didn't really even feel warm).


So... again, I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen any oddball behavior like that.


(BTW, I loved the picture and sound quality, before all of this happened.)


Thanks!


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Nash:
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand. The XA2 will decode True Dolby HD and pass it over HDMI to go to 6.1/7.1 channel set up on my Yamaha? Or since my yami has only HDMI 1.2A, I cannot get True Dolby HD over HDMI and have to resort to analog (6 speaker or 8 speaker?) multichannel input into my A/v receiver, which would mean, I could not control LFE or bass? Does that make sense? Also, does anyone know if Xa2 player has audio set up to control bass (LFE) output for analog?
> 
> Thanks



Multichannel PCM over HDMI worked in HDMI 1.1 or maybe 1.0, don't remember.


larry


----------



## thetman

Got my player last night- fooled around with some. hooked it up real wuick via coax audio-sounded good but noticed I had to turn it up more than what i am usually do. I have a few questions hopefully that can be answered;

1) I am going to hook it up via analog outputs-do I leave it on bitsream? Not quite sure of the correct settings I should use. reading the manual I also noticed there are many audio tweaks (speaker settings etc) had anyone used these at all?

2) pictures settings: has anyone used these to any advantages?-say edge enhancement etc. just curious, thanks

thetman


----------



## Josh Z

First the good news: The first disc I popped into the XA2 was my glitchy copy of The Matador, which takes a full 3 minutes to load in the HD-A1 and always catastrophically freezes at the same point on the disc. The XA2 loaded it in practically no time and all and breezed through the scene where it dies on the A1. Success! I'm loving this player!


Now the problem: I was testing a few discs and noticed that playback is sometimes jittery, as if the XA2 were dropping a frame here and there. Oddly, the problem is reproducable when you replay the scene. Two places this stood out:


- Chapter 2 of Mission Impossible 3, as Michelle Monaghan opens the refrigerator.

- The beginning of Serenity, as the camera pans up to reveal River hiding on the ceiling.


I tried both 1080i and 1080p output with no difference. This problem is not present on the A1 (which I verified immediately afterwards). Can anyone else please check these scenes?


----------



## Serenity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now the problem: I was testing a few discs and noticed that playback is sometimes jittery, as if the XA2 were dropping a frame here and there. Oddly, the problem is reproducable when you replay the scene. Two places this stood out:
> 
> 
> - The beginning of Serenity, as the camera pans up to reveal River hiding on the ceiling.



FWIW, running at 1080p, I ran through this scene and saw no issue with it at all.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have it hooked with HDMI to a Denon 2807 and then HDMI converter to DVI to a M1 converter into an Infocus SP7205, which is a 720P projector. It does not have any problem sending 720P or 1080i over this connection.



Hi Jason,


I also have an InFocus 7205. However, I have not been successful in getting an image over HDMI. Normally I use a DVI switch to connect DVI or HDMI video sources to my projector. I run an HDMI to DVI adapter cable to the DVI switch which in turn connects to a 9 meter run of DVI cable which connects to an M1 adapter at the other end at the projector. This works with an HD TiVo, but yields no image at all with the HD-XA2.


I also tried taking the DVI switch out of the video path. I used an HDMI to DVI adapter at the Toshiba which in turn connected to the long DVI cable and the M1 adapter. This arrangement also failed to provide an image.


Can you please tell me which version of firmware your InFocus is running?


The only other difference in our setups is that you have your HDMI first running to your Denon receiver. I have read other threads where folks using Denon receivers have resolved HDMI problems. If you have a convenient means of running your Toshiba directly to your InFocus I would greatly appreciate knowing whether this configuration works.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While the picture the XA2 sends it great, it is no better to my eye than the A2 which was no better than the A1, both of which I have owned. Perhaps my eye is just not discerning enough or maybe I have just reached the limits of my projector. I hopethe latter is the case, because I have a RS1 on pre-order and hope to see a big difference with that upgrade. I have tried both 720P and 1080i and can't say I see much of a difference in either HD DVDs or SD DVD's. I was hoping I would see a huge improvement in SD DVD's over the A2 and A1, but again, didn't happen.



I just have an HD TiVo satellite receiver and a V Inc. D2 upconverting DVD player for a basis of comparison. I have always enjoyed excellent images from these devices. However, to my eye my recorded HD TiVo programs look significantly softer than virtually all the HD DVDs I have sampled. (I've only had the Toshiba for a few days haven't done a lot of sampling.) My D2 has always done a good job on upconverting, but generally most HD programs look better than upconverted DVDs. So it goes without saying that HD DVDs look much better than upconverted DVDs.


It takes me too much time to switch resolutions to get a good feel which yield the best image, 1080i or 720p output resolutions. Without being able to do an instantaneous resolution switch they both look the same to me.


I've got a 120" diagonal Stewart Firehawk screen in a total light controlled room. I sit at roughly 12 to 13 from the screen, depending on the amount of recline I have on the cinema recliner. How large is your screen and where do you sit?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think it passes BTB or WTW. Avia was useless for setting contrast and brightness, couldn't see the second bar.



Since my Toshiba's upconverting features current;y don't work on my setup I can't try a standard calibration DVD. I'm anxious to buy an HD calibration disc when they are available.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Overall I have to say I am a little underwhelmed. I am hoping that it is due to my 720P display and that it will really shine on the RS1 with a 1080P input.



I didn't expect a "night and day" improvement on a 720 projector, but I'm satisfied that the HD DVDs I've sampled look as sharp or sharper than my current HD sources. No doubt your JVC projector will look noticeably better unless you're accustomed to viewing from a great distance.


Larry


----------



## JMCecil

Last night was a good night. I received my 70"XBR2 and the XA2..WOOHOO!!


First I have to qualify my remarks so that the comments are not taken out of context. I waited forever to get an HD TV. I don't like digital TV. Even though it is clearer and the color is better, the macroblocking, pixilation and other digital anomolies really get to me.


Ok, first........I am underwhelmed with the results of HD TV. Everyone talks about POP and 3D. Well I see mostly squares of color that motion blur at the points of the show that are actually of interest. In other words, when you want it most, it's at its worst.


However, the improvement with the XBR2 was enough to push me over the edge. I still don't think its all that WOW, but it is a big step.


Finally the XA2. I only watched Batman HD and Gladiator DVD. Batman looked way better than my old analog 61", but not quite as good as I was hoping. Same with Gladiator.


In Batman when it starts off panning past the flowers looks absolutely horrible. But, as long is there is not fast action the picture is fantastic.


I had no problems with the XA2. It popped out of the box, COAX to receiver, HDMI to XBR2, click, click...zoom. It worked well for both HD DVD and DVDs. I have not tried CDs yet.


The sound was excellent after a good bit of configuring. I don't have the low volume problem being discussed, but I also am sending PCM, not Bitstream. Also, it's not over HDMI. I did the audio channel configuration by setting distance and using an SPL meter to get the levels balanced. Once that was done $$$$ it was great.


UMR is coming next week to calibrate the TV. So, after I get a chance to spend more detailed time with the TV when it is set up properly I'll come back with more information.


----------



## nash0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Nash:
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand. The XA2 will decode True Dolby HD and pass it over HDMI to go to 6.1/7.1 channel set up on my Yamaha? Or since my yami has only HDMI 1.2A, I cannot get True Dolby HD over HDMI and have to resort to analog (6 speaker or 8 speaker?) multichannel input into my A/v receiver, which would mean, I could not control LFE or bass? Does that make sense? Also, does anyone know if Xa2 player has audio set up to control bass (LFE) output for analog?
> 
> Thanks



You can use analog or HDMI multichannel. The XA2 can decode the new formats and ship them over analog or HDMI in multichannel format. It can also send those formats still encoded over HDMI - but you need a 1.3 capable receiver (with the right decoder) to receive them and decode them. It's just really a question of where you want the decoding to take place - and for the most part, it will make not material difference to the AQ. You should be perfectly happy with the Yamaha and the XA2 and receive full benefit of the new audio formats.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, first........I am underwhelmed with the results of HD TV. Everyone talks about POP and 3D. Well I see mostly squares of color that motion blur at the points of the show that are actually of interest. In other words, when you want it most, it's at its worst.



A calibration disc should be first disc in a DVD player when connected to a new TV or vice versa. UMR will set you up. However, if he's coming over next week, make sure you leave the TV on playing something for 100 hours or so to make sure the bulb gets broken in before calibration. Also, cable/sat/OTA sources, even HD (can you say "subchannels"?) vary which can have issues that no amount of calibration will help. Although there are some very good HD and SD digital channels.


larry


----------



## joerod

My XA2 began doing a high squeal noise tonite while watching a few movies. It started last night when I would have to pause Fearless. Then carried over to tonight. I am using COAX for audio. Anyway, I ended up holding power for 15 seconds to force a complete shut down. Then afterwards it began to work fine. I tested a few movies to make sure. Does anyone know if this will become a chronic issue? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## thetman




> Quote:
> The sound was excellent after a good bit of configuring. I don't have the low volume problem being discussed, but I also am sending PCM, not Bitstream. Also, it's not over HDMI. I did the audio channel configuration by setting distance and using an SPL meter to get the levels balanced. Once that was done $$$$ it was great.



I thought if you use coax (or toshlink) that you set the audio on the player to bitsream, not PCM. I am just asking because I am also using coax for audio now-but I have it set to bitsream..is this wrong? I plan on using analog connections soon-do I set the player for PCM on this as well?

thetman


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> 
> I also have an InFocus 7205. However, I have not been successful in getting an image over HDMI. Normally I use a DVI switch to connect DVI or HDMI video sources to my projector. I run an HDMI to DVI adapter cable to the DVI switch which in turn connects to a 9 meter run of DVI cable which connects to an M1 adapter at the other end at the projector. This works with an HD TiVo, but yields no image at all with the HD-XA2.
> 
> 
> I also tried taking the DVI switch out of the video path. I used an HDMI to DVI adapter at the Toshiba which in turn connected to the long DVI cable and the M1 adapter. This arrangement also failed to provide an image.
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me which version of firmware your InFocus is running?
> 
> 
> The only other difference in our setups is that you have your HDMI first running to your Denon receiver. I have read other threads where folks using Denon receivers have resolved HDMI problems. If you have a convenient means of running your Toshiba directly to your InFocus I would greatly appreciate knowing whether this configuration works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have an HD TiVo satellite receiver and a V Inc. D2 upconverting DVD player for a basis of comparison. I have always enjoyed excellent images from these devices. However, to my eye my recorded HD TiVo programs look significantly softer than virtually all the HD DVDs I have sampled. (I've only had the Toshiba for a few days haven't done a lot of sampling.) My D2 has always done a good job on upconverting, but generally most HD programs look better than upconverted DVDs. So it goes without saying that HD DVDs look much better than upconverted DVDs.
> 
> 
> It takes me too much time to switch resolutions to get a good feel which yield the best image, 1080i or 720p output resolutions. Without being able to do an instantaneous resolution switch they both look the same to me.
> 
> 
> I've got a 120" diagonal Stewart Firehawk screen in a total light controlled room. I sit at roughly 12 to 13 from the screen, depending on the amount of recline I have on the cinema recliner. How large is your screen and where do you sit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my Toshiba's upconverting features current;y don't work on my setup I can't try a standard calibration DVD. I'm anxious to buy an HD calibration disc when they are available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect a "night and day" improvement on a 720 projector, but I'm satisfied that the HD DVDs I've sampled look as sharp or sharper than my current HD sources. No doubt your JVC projector will look noticeably better unless you're accustomed to viewing from a great distance.
> 
> 
> Larry



Larry,

I'm fairly certain that I have the latest firmware on the 7205, I'll check it later when i turn on the projector and let you know. I have never had any handshake problems with it. I assume you read the manual and have switched the output to HDMI on the Toshiba? I made the mistake of switching the output to 1080P on the Toshiba. Lost the picture. The 7205 is supposed to accept some 1080P signals, but apparently not what the XA2 is putting out. I was able to remember the key presses to get it back to 1080i.

I am projecting onto a 110" diagonal FireHawk. I didn't expect SD to look as good as HD, but there are numerous posts saying that the upconverting of the XA2 makes for an almost HD picture. Just was hoping for a little more there. Like I said, hopefully it will do better with the RS1. Good luck with your M1 connection.


Jason


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now the problem: I was testing a few discs and noticed that playback is sometimes jittery, as if the XA2 were dropping a frame here and there. Oddly, the problem is reproducable when you replay the scene.



Unfortunately, it's official, my XA2 has a serious judder problem on both DVD and HD DVD content. Nothing in the set-up can fix it. The clearest example of it that I've found is on World Trade Center at 3min. 48 sec. There's a shot of a pedestrian walking on the sidewalk, followed by a shot of traffic. Both judder like crazy, and the problem is reproduceable every time. Can anyone else check this?


My projector will sync to 48hz, and my default is to use my scaler's frame rate conversion to watch content that way, but the artifact stands out even more then. It's still visible at 60hz, but less so. This happens regardless of resolution output setting, and is present over both HDMI and component. The same discs play smoothly in the A1 under the same circumstances.


The audio is also way out of sync with the video, another problem I don't have with the A1.


----------



## mthomson

After getting my XA2 wired in place of my A1 via HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR804 I noticed that I don't get any audio options except stereo and multich in the Onkyo when playing an HD DVD. I also have the dreaded hum, which is one of the reasons I replaced the A1 with the XA2. Would I benefit from going HDMI direct to my Sharp LC42D62U and digital optical to the Onkyo. Would I lose the ability of TrueHD or any other sound options by connecting this way?


thanks in advance for any help


mark


----------



## bimmerguy288

Hi guys, my J6P head hurt after reading all these questions and anwsers about the XA2's audio set up. I am still confused. I will apprreciate it if someone can help me out with my setup.


I connect my XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream, for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.


I played parts of MI3. The video (1080p) was very nice but the audio sucked. Very weak bass. I also have a PS3 that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is great (also HDMI to the receiver). My regular DVD player has great audio (optical cable to receiver) too. This leads me to believe that I set up the XA2 wrong.


Any suggestions?


Thanks.


BTW, why does the XA2 have the speaker setup function? Is it the job of the receiver?


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my J6P head hurt after reading all these questions and anwsers about the XA2's audio set up. I am still confused. I will apprreciate it if someone can help me out with my setup.
> 
> 
> I connect my XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream, for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.
> 
> 
> I played parts of MI3. The video (1080p) was very nice but the audio sucked. Very weak bass. I also have a PS3 that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is great (also HDMI to the receiver). My regular DVD player has great audio (optical cable to receiver) too. This leads me to believe that I set up the XA2 wrong.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW, why does the XA2 have the speaker setup function? Is it the job of the receiver?



Did you turn "Dynamic Range Control" OFF in the audio setup. I would try this, it helped my sound.


Bob


----------



## Stizzi

Have my XA2 connected via direct hdmi to my samsung 1080p dlp display. When I play hd dvd's all is great. When I play SD DVD's the picture I get is compressed it looks like a smaller 16:9 picture centered with black bars all the way around. Anyone having this problem ? What should I be looking for to correct this ?


Thanks,

Stizzi


----------



## petmic10

Watched Pirates of the Caribbean-Deads Man Chest yesterday on my XA2

and was simply amazed how well it looked. My brother asked if it was an HD

disc and didn't believe me when I told him it wasn't. So, I had to throw in

King Kong to show him what HD DVD really looks like. Lets just say he'll

be looking for an XA2 to connect to his 52" Sharp soon.










If the XA2 can upscale this well than there is no need for me to support BluRay

too. I'll just buy the SD movies from the studios that support BluRay and

have my XA2 upscale them.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mthomson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After getting my XA2 wired in place of my A1 via HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR804 I noticed that I don't get any audio options except stereo and multich in the Onkyo when playing an HD DVD. I also have the dreaded hum, which is one of the reasons I replaced the A1 with the XA2. Would I benefit from going HDMI direct to my Sharp LC42D62U and digital optical to the Onkyo. Would I lose the ability of TrueHD or any other sound options by connecting this way?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any help
> 
> 
> mark



Dolby TrueHD is only through two sources:

1-HDMI 1.1 or higher

2-analog (multichannel)


If you use optical, you will not get Dolby TrueHD


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stizzi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have my XA2 connected via direct hdmi to my samsung 1080p dlp display. When I play hd dvd's all is great. When I play SD DVD's the picture I get is compressed it looks like a smaller 16:9 picture centered with black bars all the way around. Anyone having this problem ? What should I be looking for to correct this ?



Sounds like you're watching a non-anamorphic letterbox DVD.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articl...c/welcome.html


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my J6P head hurt after reading all these questions and anwsers about the XA2's audio set up. I am still confused. I will apprreciate it if someone can help me out with my setup.
> 
> 
> I connect my XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream, for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.
> 
> 
> I played parts of MI3. The video (1080p) was very nice but the audio sucked. Very weak bass. I also have a PS3 that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is great (also HDMI to the receiver). My regular DVD player has great audio (optical cable to receiver) too. This leads me to believe that I set up the XA2 wrong.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW, why does the XA2 have the speaker setup function? Is it the job of the receiver?



I also have Yamaha Receiver(9060). My understanding of your set up is that you have everything set up correctly. However, you must recalibrate using AVIA or DVE for you XA2 speaker set up. Many have reported (with pioneer not Denon) that you have to boost Subwoofer by +10db. The mastering of HD_DVD with Dolby TrueHD is about 4DB less than regular. Also, what is your LFE level? Also, try adjusting volume "trim" for each input. up the gain for volume trime for DVD input.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> I'm fairly certain that I have the latest firmware on the 7205, I'll check it later when i turn on the projector and let you know. I have never had any handshake problems with it. I assume you read the manual and have switched the output to HDMI on the Toshiba? I made the mistake of switching the output to 1080P on the Toshiba. Lost the picture. The 7205 is supposed to accept some 1080P signals, but apparently not what the XA2 is putting out. I was able to remember the key presses to get it back to 1080i.
> 
> I am projecting onto a 110" diagonal FireHawk. I didn't expect SD to look as good as HD, but there are numerous posts saying that the upconverting of the XA2 makes for an almost HD picture. Just was hoping for a little more there. Like I said, hopefully it will do better with the RS1. Good luck with your M1 connection.
> 
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,


Thanks for the response.


Did you install the firmware upgrade? If so, how straight forward was it?


I assume that when you refer to "switched the output to HDMI on the Toshiba" you mean switching the mode to 2? This is the same for component as it is for HDMI.


I've got the Toshiba's output resolution set for 720p. On one occasion I tried 1080i. I couldn't really see a difference in picture quality.


How far do you usually sit from the screen?


Larry


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pifemaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you turn "Dynamic Range Control" OFF in the audio setup. I would try this, it helped my sound.
> 
> 
> Bob



Thanks, Bob. I will try that.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have Yamaha Receiver(9060). My understanding of your set up is that you have everything set up correctly. However, you must recalibrate using AVIA or DVE for you XA2 speaker set up. Many have reported (with pioneer not Denon) that you have to boost Subwoofer by +10db. The mastering of HD_DVD with Dolby TrueHD is about 4DB less than regular. Also, what is your LFE level? Also, try adjusting volume "trim" for each input. up the gain for volume trime for DVD input.



Thanks, Dr. I will try to play around with it more this weekend.


----------



## joerod

I am going to play with mine right now and see if the audio screeching comes back...


----------



## oblio98

Has anyone tried a DVD-Audio disc in an XA2, just for the heck of it?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going to play with mine right now and see if the audio screeching comes back...




i find as long as your not to 'rough' on it there will be no audible screeching...


----------



## bimmerguy288

I played around with my XA2's audio setup a bit more but the audio from HD DVDs are still whimppy, very little bass. I turned my receiver's volume to -15 db, it sounded like it was at -30 db. I tried some of the stuff suggested by a follow forum member, it didn't do a thing. I am hoping some experts here can enlighten me. Here is the setup:


XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream (no optical cable connected to the receiver), for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). Dynamic Range: Off. All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.


I played parts of the following HD DVDs: MI3, Appollo 13, Superman Return, and Jet Li's Fearless. The audio from all of them were all whimppy, very little bass, even the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13 was barely audible. I ran the XA2 test tone, heard very little bass there too (subwoofer level set to 0 db). But I played the last battle scene of Saving Private Ryan and the drum scene of House of Flying Daggers with the XA2, the audio were fine and the bass was there. BTW, the XA2 did a great job unconverting them.


I also have a PS3 (also HDMI to receiver) that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is terrific for both Sd dvd and BD.


What do you think the problem is with my HD DVD audio playback?


Thanks,


Bimmerguy


----------



## applejackaz

I just can't believe how well this player up-converts sd dvd. Watching HP and the Chamber of Secrets after they missed the train, the outside of the train station. The railing on the upper right becomes completely resolved at EE 2, and there doesn't seem to be any down side to it! Colors seem smoother and more vibrant.

The XA2 is a worthwhile step up from the XA1 IMO.


Dark Crystal Superbit looks great. Can't wait to try TFE Superbit.


I have only watched xXx in HD and it looked great. Hard to tell but I think you want to turn EE back to 0 for HD material.


Using Hitachi 51" CRT RPTV with DVI, calibrated by Avical. (No DVI problems)


----------



## dllewel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream (no optical cable connected to the receiver), for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). Dynamic Range: Off. All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz.



Are your speakers are set to small in the player (enabling bass management) or did you mean in the receiver? If you are connected via HDMI using multichannel PCM, then your receiver should be able to perform the bass management. Probably not the issue, but wanted to clarify.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dllewel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are your speakers are set to small in the player (enabling bass management) or did you mean in the receiver? If you are connected via HDMI using multichannel PCM, then your receiver should be able to perform the bass management. Probably not the issue, but wanted to clarify.



All speakers are set to "small" in both the receiver and the XA2. It's definiately not the setup of the receiver or the speakers since both my PS3 and regular dvd player have great audio with the same setup, even the XA2 played the regular dvd (Saving Private Ryan and House of Flying Daggers) fine, both video/audio. Only when it played HD DVDs, it output that whimpy sound.


Thanks,


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applejackaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't believe how well this player up-converts sd dvd. Watching HP and the Chamber of Secrets after they missed the train, the outside of the train station. The railing on the upper right becomes completely resolved at EE 2, and there doesn't seem to be any down side to it! Colors seem smoother and more vibrant.
> 
> The XA2 is a worthwhile step up from the XA1 IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only watched xXx in HD and it looked great. Hard to tell but I think you want to turn EE back to 0 for HD material.



This player really is amazing. The Edge Enhancement feature works really

well with SD discs. Still testing it with HD.


Remember, there are three picture memory settings. You may want to use one for HD viewing and one for SD viewing instead of changing Edge Enhancement back

to 0.


----------



## dseliger

Looks like one-call just got their shipment in, im going to go grab one on monday! Thanks for all the feedback, makes my decision much easier!


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastxbr960* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you or someone else who has extra time in the future, compare 1080i thru component with the 360 addon vs the XA2 for HD and SD using a double layer DVD backup disk with out copy protection?
> 
> I am really more interested in SD and component output to see how the special DAC's work.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.



Has anybody done any evaluation of upscaling non-copy protected SD DVDs over component?


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dr. I will try to play around with it more this weekend.



Also, I just read a long file on LFE in this forum which list acceptable a/v receivers that boosts LFE by +10DB. Most of Denon receivers do but yamaha 2700/1700 is considered questionable. If you go into your LFE in set up menu, make sure it reads "0"db (it goes down to -20DB). Check in speaker set up if you set LFE to "both" or "front" or Subwoofer. My understanding is if you set speaker set to "both" the LFE will go to both subwoofer and front speakers, even if you set front speakers to "Small". Play around with those settings. Boost the tonal bass up to +2.0 or higher so that your sub reads the signals better. The DVD volume trim can go up to +6 DB so max it out. Remember, you must make up for the -10db LFE that HD mastering will do so that it will not cause clipping. Let me know if any of this works.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I played around with my XA2's audio setup a bit more but the audio from HD DVDs are still whimppy, very little bass. I turned my receiver's volume to -15 db, it sounded like it was at -30 db. I tried some of the stuff suggested by a follow forum member, it didn't do a thing. I am hoping some experts here can enlighten me. Here is the setup:
> 
> 
> XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream (no optical cable connected to the receiver), for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). Dynamic Range: Off. All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.
> 
> 
> I played parts of the following HD DVDs: MI3, Appollo 13, Superman Return, and Jet Li's Fearless. The audio from all of them were all whimppy, very little bass, even the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13 was barely audible. I ran the XA2 test tone, heard very little bass there too (subwoofer level set to 0 db). But I played the last battle scene of Saving Private Ryan and the drum scene of House of Flying Daggers with the XA2, the audio were fine and the bass was there. BTW, the XA2 did a great job unconverting them.
> 
> 
> I also have a PS3 (also HDMI to receiver) that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is terrific for both Sd dvd and BD.
> 
> 
> What do you think the problem is with my HD DVD audio playback?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy



The fact you can get bass with PS3 (what others also report good bass) makes me wonder if the fault is with toshiba HD players. My reasoning is, you are using the same set up with same a/v receiver and get the appropriate bass with BR discs but not AX2 HD player. Now it is possible that toshiba will come out with firmware to fix this but I must admit, it turns me off with toshiba HD players. Older models like XA1 & A1 players had the same issue with LFE minimalization. Yet PS3 plays just find. Maybe others can explain why this is happening.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All speakers are set to "small" in both the receiver and the XA2.



Don't do that for an HDMI audio connection!







Leave the XA2 speaker settings to Large, distance & levels to 0 and sub to "use" and cross at the highest (120 Hz) freq. Your AVR should do all the Bass Management and speaker cal, distance comp, etc. Only do it once.


----------



## BenDover

ok, i'm confused...do these second gen machines, particularly the xa2, no longer reencode to dts at 1.5Kbps for transmission over s/pdif (optical or coax)?


----------



## TexasGamer

Can someone check playback compatibility with content on DVD +R/RW format? Everything I've seen in print states that the XA2 is compatible with -R/RW, but never mentions + format specifically.


Thanks,

TG


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, i'm confused...do these second gen machines, particularly the xa2, no longer reencode to dts at 1.5Kbps for transmission over s/pdif (optical or coax)?



Hi,


The HD-A2 does, the HD-XA2 doesn't.

SPDIF connection doesn't convert Dolby TrueHD & DD+ to DTS bitstream on HD-XA2. 


Following my posting #3438 (link above) there's some discussion of the whether this change in design is desirable.


Larry


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The HD-A2 does, the HD-XA2 doesn't.
> 
> SPDIF connection doesn't convert Dolby TrueHD & DD+ to DTS bitstream on HD-XA2.
> 
> 
> Following my posting #3438 (link above) there's some discussion of the whether this change in design is desirable.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thank you...and this is the damned result of people complaining that they don't understand, if the disc says dd+, why are they seeing dts on their AVRs...arrrrgggh


most of those people making all the noise weren't even people that supported HD


DVD but were the detractors...imo


it is great that they added the ability to reencode to dd as well as dts, but we should have the option of which we prefer...i much preferred getting a reencode to dts at 1.5!!!!



is there a thread dedicated to this? i hope toshiba gives us the option back in a future firmware upgrade.


----------



## A/Vspec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A/Vspec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone check what zoom/aspect features, if any, that the player has?
> 
> 
> I of course am looking for a vertical stretch zoom for 2.35:1 movies.




So anyone find a zoom feature yet?


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you...and this is the damned result of people complaining that they don't understand, if the disc says dd+, why are they seeing dts on their AVRs...arrrrgggh
> 
> 
> most of those people making all the noise weren't even people that supported HD
> 
> 
> DVD but were the detractors...imo
> 
> 
> it is great that they added the ability to reencode to dd as well as dts, but we should have the option of which we prefer...i much preferred getting a reencode to dts at 1.5!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is there a thread dedicated to this? i hope toshiba gives us the option back in a future firmware upgrade.



Hi,


I agree that ideally the HD-XA2 should have the option of which format the player reencodes to, 640kbps Dolby Digital or 1.5mbps DTS.


I thought the G2 HD-A2 Information and Discussion thread was an appropriate place to post this design change. To my knowledge there is no other thread dedicated to the subject. However, the problem with long general threads is that they rarely focus on a particular topic, so feel free to start a new one to explore this in more depth.


I want to direct your attention to Robert George's posting #3456 on that other thread. Quoted below Robert states that the pros and cons of the two SPDIF digital audio formats has been discussed for many years.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert George* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE: Dolby Digital 640 kb/s vs. DTS 1.5 mb/s
> 
> 
> I realize a lot of you guys are new to this sort of thing, but now that Toshiba is actually sending a Dolby Digital bitstream correctly rather then re-encoding into DTS, it now veers into territory that has been covered for many years.
> 
> 
> First off, what will look better, a VC-1 encode at 14 mb/s or a MPEG-2 encode at 18 mb/s? Anyone that has both formats should know this answer. it is also the answer to the audio issue. DTS is an inherently less efficient compression codec than Dolby Digital. Anyone that automatically assumes DTS at 1.5 mb/s is better than Dolby Digital at 640 kb/s is simply wrong.
> 
> 
> Dolby Digital at 640 kb/s will preserve more of the original audio than will DTS at 1.5 mb/s. Don't lose any sleep over this. Toshiba should have been doing this from the beginning.



I tried to solicit other forum members observations regarding whether they heard a difference between 640kbps Dolby Digital and 1.5mbps DTS by listening to HD DVDs that had a DTS track. Unfortunately, no forum members responded. (Perhaps if you started a other thread dedicated to the subject, you might try soliciting observations again.) At any rate, in support of Robert's assertion, in comparing tracks on the opening battle scenes on The Manchurian Candidate, 640kbps Dolby Digital seemed superior to 1.5mbps DTS. It seemed to me that the surround information was much more defined in Dolby and weakly reproduced in DTS. This was a limited test and by no means comprehensive.


Larry


----------



## Serenity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I played around with my XA2's audio setup a bit more but the audio from HD DVDs are still whimppy, very little bass. I turned my receiver's volume to -15 db, it sounded like it was at -30 db. I tried some of the stuff suggested by a follow forum member, it didn't do a thing. I am hoping some experts here can enlighten me. Here is the setup:
> 
> 
> XA2 to a Yamaha RXV2700 receiver (Yamaha's latest model) via HDMI. In the XA2's audio setup, for Digital Out SPDIF, it's set to bitstream (no optical cable connected to the receiver), for Digital Out HDMI, it's set to auto (I tried setting it to PCM as well). Dynamic Range: Off. All speakers are set to small, subwoofer crossover set to 80 hz. I didn't changed the sound levels.
> 
> 
> I played parts of the following HD DVDs: MI3, Appollo 13, Superman Return, and Jet Li's Fearless. The audio from all of them were all whimppy, very little bass, even the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13 was barely audible. I ran the XA2 test tone, heard very little bass there too (subwoofer level set to 0 db). But I played the last battle scene of Saving Private Ryan and the drum scene of House of Flying Daggers with the XA2, the audio were fine and the bass was there. BTW, the XA2 did a great job unconverting them.
> 
> 
> I also have a PS3 (also HDMI to receiver) that I play blue ray disks with, the sound from the PS3 is terrific for both Sd dvd and BD.
> 
> 
> What do you think the problem is with my HD DVD audio playback?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy



I'm certainly no expert about any of this, but here are some things that bother me about what you are "trying" to do. First of all, you seem to be toying with the 5.1ch settings on your player, but those are (as clearly stated in the manual) only there to support management of the analog outputs on your unit. I'm ass-u-me-ing (although you didn't state it) that you are not using those, so messing with those settings will have no impact on your setup.


You mention that you are not using an audio optical cable, but say nothing about coaxial? Again, as you are using HDMI, I'm going to assume that you are also not using coax for your audio, in which case, the Digital Out SPDIF settings are also meaningless.


My _impression_ is that there are only three settings that really matter for HDMI (audio), the Digital Out HDMI (obviously), DRC, and the Dialog Enhancement. (BTW, I have those set to Auto, Off, Off.)


Here's what I know: I have my unit connected to my Denon 5805 (also via HDMI), and it absolutely delivers the same bass performance as I get from my other sources. I've done nothing different to my receiver in order to make that happen. I've simply added the XA2 as another HDMI source, and when I flip to that, as opposed to something else (like my HD Sat receiver), I'm getting the sort of results that I'd expect. I have three subwoofers hanging off the 5805 (center, front and rear), and I can assure you that they leave no doubt when there is something that needs to be "felt" by the listener. (My StarZ HD DVR recording of Serenity, and my HD-DVD flavor of the film, both rattle the basement in pretty much the same way, and at the same points in the movie.)


What I don't know: It's not clear to me what your problem is, but it seems like it would almost have to be one of two things. Either your XA2 is defective, OR, you have a problem at the receiver side. And by that, I mean some problem with the receiver's interpretation of the XA2 data stream, such that it's not recognizing the data for what it is, and is interpreting it as something else. There seem to be some other folks that have mentioned problems with how their receivers have "processed" the digital audio, so I don't think that's beyond the realm of possibility. Whether that's because of some buglet in the XA2 (that Toshiba might address in firmware), or whether that's a buglet in the Yamaha (that they would have to address), again, I can't offer any input (although, obviously, my Denon processed the data just fine).


All, FWLIW.


----------



## GmanAVS

Picked up my XA2 last night at VE, thank you Wendy for staying open late for me







(btw, took wrong exit on the Bronx River Pkwy, lost myself in the Bronx














)


- made in China, Dec/06


Out of the box, 1st impressions:


Look: very nice and stylish. It will be in an A/V media credenza bu I really liked the brush aluminum black top and its slick frant plate


Weight: not as hefty as the A1 but very solid in my opinion


Hook-up: wanted immediate playback so I just plugged it directly into my Panny 50px50u via HDMI and used the %.1 analog connection I had previously used (and calibrated) with the A1


Power-up was fast (did not time it) compared to the A1. Familiar HD DVD logo come on, then familiar setup window, left the audio setting on auto and the rest on off. (btw, there is an option to see/not see the intro logo, I read someone not seeing it on boot-up, perhaps the turned it off?)


open tray was again fast, plopped in Corpse Bride, hit play, and what felt less than 15 seconds FBI warning screen, again blinding fast compared to the A1

















reminder, *no* calibration or tweaking here, right out of the box..


AQ: definite improvement over the already good A1. Everything seemed to be a more tight, clear and precise. Speech, music and surround nuances came through as I'd expected them to, I did not hook up the SPDIF or COAX to the Yamaha to test those paths, but on analog 5.1 my Klipsh Chorus II and SVS sub sounded great.


HD DVD PQ: while skipping around scenes I thought it to be a touch softer than the A1 and lacking (from memory) that extra pop. I wasn't sure what video setting (Film, Video, Auto) I had on the A1, so went back to the service menu to try each... and WTF? , I couldn't bring it up during playback ! had to stop the movie, then go in the menu.. and that was annoying because on resume play I was back to the begining FBI screen







- is there a way to get to the service menu on the fly?

Well I set it to Video and the PQ did become a tad sharper on Corpse Bride but not as I remembered it on the A1.

Will have to spend time and calibrate the XA2 with the Panny. Also, now that there is a choice, what to other Pany px50u/px60u/ph8uk/ph9uk plasma owners have the the output set to 720p, 1080i or 1080p?


SD PQ: I popped in TFE suberbit and was very impressed by the upscaling capabilities of the XA2. Matter of fact, TFE upconverted looked better than some of the tier 3 and 4 HD titles i own (again from memory) and definitely a big improvement over the A1. Very nice!










Will have to sit down tonight and tomorrow and go through a proper set-up/calibration, will the do more comparisons and re-post my opinions.


So far no glitches, but haven't tested reported problems.


All in all am very pleased


----------



## Trackman

Has anyone spent time yet comparing black enhancement on versus off? I tried both last night on Polar Express and thought the enhanced looked a bit better but I realize animation isn't the best sample for this.


----------



## bimmerguy288

Folks, a big thank you to those who tried to help me with my XA2's audio problem when playing HD DVDs. I want to describe what's going on as simple and as clear as I can. Here are the facts:


1. The XA2 is connected to my 2-month old Yamaha RXV2700 receiver via HDMI cable ONLY, no coaxal, no optical.


2. In the XA2's audio settings, HDMI out is set to Auto, speakers set to 5.1 channels.


3. When I played regular DVDs in my 3-year Toshiba DVD player (optical to the receiver), the audio was fine.


4. When I played both regular DVDs and Blue Ray disks in my PS3 (HDMI to the receiver too), the audio was fine too.


5. When I played regular DVDs in the XA2, the audio was fine, actually it was terrific. You should hear the drum scene in the House of Flying Daggers.


6. When I played HD DVDs in the XA2, the audio overall was very weak, expecially the bass. The receiver's volume was turned to -15 db, but it sounded like -30 db. I could barely hear the bass that I knew was there, i.e. the explosions in MI3 and the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13. I am no audiophile but I am not too dumb to tell that the audio isn't right.


Here is what I tried to see what the problem is:


1. Tried different audio settings in the XA2, same problem.

2. Tried different HDMI cable from the same brand, same problem.

3. Tried HDMI cable from different brand, same problem.

4. Pluged the HDMI cable to a different HDMI input of the receiver, same problem.

4. Connected the XA2 to the receiver via component cable for video and optical cable to audio, same problem.


It's too early to conclude that the HD DVD audio problem is caused by the XA2 itself, rather than setups or connections?


Thanks much. What can I do without you guys?


Bimmerguy


----------



## bobgpsr

If you change the HDMI out to PCM (just for a test) and the problem now also happens for Standard DVDs then it could very well be a problem with your AVR's handling of linear PCM audio via HDMI.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody done any evaluation of upscaling non-copy protected SD DVDs over component?



Hmm, nobody has bitten on this yet.


Methinks there is a small-but-passionate group of individuals like myself (and maybe miata) who have fine HD displays but use ancient Component inputs.


It looks to me like the XA2 (and/or maybe the A20 if it has a Reon chip) could be a must-to-own for those of us looking to upgrade our players in the near future.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> It looks to me like the XA2 (and/or maybe the A20 if it has a Reon chip) could be a must-to-own for those of us looking to upgrade our players in the near future.



Or upgrade your TV!







Add another $700 to the cost of this player and you can buy a 50" Samsung 1080P DLP with two HDMI inputs!


----------



## thetman

I think I hooked up everything right-maybe not you tell me. I tried the analog outputs on the XA2-hooked into my prepro. I selected bitsream out on the player. tried an HD disc and the audio sounded good-the prepro diplayed prologic though, so I am not sure if i am actually hearing the TrueHD soundtrack-when I tried a SD disc, again the prepro displays prologic-but the audio sounded weaker (watched the same movie last night via coax and it sound alot better). Am I doing something wrong?

thetman


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, a big thank you to those who tried to help me with my XA2's audio problem when playing HD DVDs. I want to describe what's going on as simple and as clear as I can. Here are the facts:
> 
> 
> 1. The XA2 is connected to my 2-month old Yamaha RXV2700 receiver via HDMI cable ONLY, no coaxal, no optical.
> 
> 
> 2. In the XA2's audio settings, HDMI out is set to Auto, speakers set to 5.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 3. When I played regular DVDs in my 3-year Toshiba DVD player (optical to the receiver), the audio was fine.
> 
> 
> 4. When I played both regular DVDs and Blue Ray disks in my PS3 (HDMI to the receiver too), the audio was fine too.
> 
> 
> 5. When I played regular DVDs in the XA2, the audio was fine, actually it was terrific. You should hear the drum scene in the House of Flying Daggers.
> 
> 
> 6. When I played HD DVDs in the XA2, the audio overall was very weak, expecially the bass. The receiver's volume was turned to -15 db, but it sounded like -30 db. I could barely hear the bass that I knew was there, i.e. the explosions in MI3 and the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13. I am no audiophile but I am not too dumb to tell that the audio isn't right.
> 
> 
> Here is what I tried to see what the problem is:
> 
> 
> 1. Tried different audio settings in the XA2, same problem.
> 
> 2. Tried different HDMI cable from the same brand, same problem.
> 
> 3. Tried HDMI cable from different brand, same problem.
> 
> 4. Pluged the HDMI cable to a different HDMI input of the receiver, same problem.
> 
> 4. Connected the XA2 to the receiver via component cable for video and optical cable to audio, same problem.
> 
> 
> It's too early to conclude that the HD DVD audio problem is caused by the XA2 itself, rather than setups or connections?
> 
> 
> Thanks much. What can I do without you guys?
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy




I also have the XA2 connected to an RX-V2700 via HDMI only (also an A2 and a Denon 2930CI, all with HDMI only). Audio from all three is great, with the HD players just a bit lower in volume (nothing major).

What are the speaker settings in your Yamaha? I have mine set as follows:

L/R mains @ large. These are 17 year old Mirage M760 floor standers which put out terrific bass (as well as mids/highs).

Center @ small. Mirage Omnisat v2 cc.

Surrounds @ large. Mirage Omnisat v2 floor standers.

Bass output on the receiver is set for "both" (mains and sub), sub is of course set to on, or "yes". Crossover set at 60.

I know a lot of people say all speakers should be set to small with a 80Hz crossover, but I've found the above settings for *my* system, with both music and soundtracks, to be excellent. Everthing is rich, full and musical.

And bass absolutely rocks on both standard and HD DVD's.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have the XA2 connected to an RX-V2700 via HDMI only (also an A2 and a Denon 2930CI, all with HDMI only). Audio from all three is great, with the HD players just a bit lower in volume (nothing major).
> 
> What are the speaker settings in your Yamaha? I have mine set as follows:
> 
> L/R mains @ large. These are 17 year old Mirage M760 floor standers which put out terrific bass (as well as mids/highs).
> 
> Center @ small. Mirage Omnisat v2 cc.
> 
> Surrounds @ large. Mirage Omnisat v2 floor standers.
> 
> Bass output on the receiver is set for "both" (mains and sub), sub is of course set to on, or "yes". Crossover set at 60.
> 
> I know a lot of people say all speakers should be set to small with a 80Hz crossover, but I've found the above settings for *my* system, with both music and soundtracks, to be excellent. Everthing is rich, full and musical.
> 
> And bass absolutely rocks on both standard and HD DVD's.




Jack, in my Yamaha RXV2700's speaker setting, they are all set to small, all B&W speakers, the mains are B&W CDM7, LFE out to subwoofer only. the subwoofer is a brand spanking new SVS PB12 Plus. Crossover set to 80Hz. When I ran the auto setup with the receiver, it set the front and rear speakers to large, LFE to both mains and sub. I changed those.


I don't think my receiver or the setup has anything to do the the HD DVD audio problem, because the audio from my regular dvd player, PS3(played both sd dvd and blue ray disks), and the XA2 when it plays sd dvd, are all fine. It' only when the XA2 plays HD DVDs the audio has the problem, it's not just the weak bass, the overall audio is just weak and even sounds a bit distorted.


Maybe I am one of the few unlucky ones who got a defective one. Should have bought Power Ball.


Thanks,


----------



## jeff_tyrrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, nobody has bitten on this yet.
> 
> 
> Methinks there is a small-but-passionate group of individuals like myself (and maybe miata) who have fine HD displays but use ancient Component inputs.
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the XA2 (and/or maybe the A20 if it has a Reon chip) could be a must-to-own for those of us looking to upgrade our players in the near future.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or upgrade your TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add another $700 to the cost of this player and you can buy a 50" Samsung 1080P DLP with two HDMI inputs!



And that's the problem. I'm eager to upgrade a device when there's a real A/V benefit. I loathe to upgrade a device solely to get HDCP, because it rewards the media industry and the electronics industry collectively for their huge investment in creating deliberate incompatibilities that have nothing to do with copyright protection.


I'm very interested in component performance, and I'm also keeping an eye on other workarounds like SDI mods, among other things. The industry should be thankful that I'm even bothering to do this, at my own expense, rather than just sit out HD for awhile.


----------



## hondo21

bimmerguy288, I haven't read through all these threads, but is your audio problem similar to what Dan Ramer is describing he is getting with the first gen Toshiba and Sony players at DVDFile.com?

http://www.dvdfile.com/index.php?opt...=5849&Itemid=5


----------



## Trackman

I've gone through 2 days now of my XA2. Only one glitch to report and it's a little one. After watching Fellowship of the Ring, I hit stop, then eject. The display said "opening" but after 60 secs, nothing was happening. I powered off the unit, turned it back on, then stopped it when play began. At that point, the open command worked with no delay.


Playback has been flawless, with about a 1 sec layer change on FOTR. Audio level through optical was great on FOTR but about 6-7 dbs low on Polar Express HD-DVD.


----------



## Sisko197




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gone through 2 days now of my XA2. Only one glitch to report and it's a little one. After watching Fellowship of the Ring, I hit stop, then eject. The display said "opening" but after 60 secs, nothing was happening. I powered off the unit, turned it back on, then stopped it when play began. At that point, the open command worked with no delay.
> 
> 
> Playback has been flawless, with about a 1 sec layer change on FOTR. Audio level through optical was great on FOTR but about 6-7 dbs low on Polar Express HD-DVD.




I've had that same problem a few times with my A1. Hm.


----------



## christefan

I'll throw this out and see what anyone else thinks. Picked up an XA2 Friday from ABT when their shipment arrived. I have played through a few discs at this point and while it is easily an improvement over the A1 in HD presentation and upscaling is no contest at all; is anyone beside my wife and I noticing that the presentation of the picture is definately warmer and on the yellow side compared to both the A1 and to other sources such as the PIoneer Elite blu-ray player or PS3--fire in there with your opinions. I have it hooked up to a Qualia that was calibrated by UMR and it is using HDMI for connection.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hondo21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bimmerguy288, I haven't read through all these threads, but is your audio problem similar to what Dan Ramer is describing he is getting with the first gen Toshiba and Sony players at DVDFile.com?
> 
> http://www.dvdfile.com/index.php?opt...=5849&Itemid=5



Hondo, it's somewhat like what he described. When I ran the XA2's test tone, the subwoofer sounded like a tire leaking. What really bugs me is that the audio is fine from other sources, and even the XA2 when it plays sd dvd, only when it plays HD dvd it has the weak audio. I am almost convinced that I have a defective unit after trying so many different things. I will try it with another one of my Yamaha receivers (RXV4600,also HDMI) upstairs to see how it works. If it still has the same problem, I may have to exchange it. The pq is really great from this thing.


Thanks,


Bimmerguy


----------



## thetman

I am also trying to figure out trying to get the sub to come alive . on another thread it was recommend that setting the speakers to small in the XA2 settings solved this problem. I have not tried it yet-but it may be worth a shot. I amusing analogs out for audio-and I think SD discs sound even weaker than HD discs-if this doesn't eork -I guess I will go back to using the coax for audio.









thetman


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thetman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also trying to figure out trying to get the sub to come alive . on another thread it was recommend that setting the speakers to small in the XA2 settings solved this problem. I have not tried it yet-but it may be worth a shot. I amusing analogs out for audio-and I think SD discs sound even weaker than HD discs-if this doesn't eork -I guess I will go back to using the coax for audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetman



I tried that, same sh't.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> Hondo, it's somewhat like what he described. When I ran the XA2's test tone, the subwoofer sounded like a tire leaking. What really bugs me is that the audio is fine from other sources, and even the XA2 when it plays sd dvd, only when it plays HD dvd it has the weak audio. I am almost convinced that I have a defective unit after trying so many different things. I will try it with another one of my Yamaha receivers (RXV4600,also HDMI) upstairs to see how it works. If it still has the same problem, I may have to exchange it. The pq is really great from this thing.



I believe the problem is that (for some reason) these players automatically reduce the output signal to the subwoofer by 10db when using the analog or HDMI outputs.


Some receivers have the ability to boost the incoming signal....but many do not. My Pioneer VSX82 only has the ability to boost the signal when using the 6 channel analog input, but not the HDMI.


----------



## JMCecil

JimP came over yesterday and we watched a bit of Kong and LOTR on my XA2. Jim has a Plasma and he was very complimentary to the black levels on the 70XBR2.


The upscaling on the XA2 is awesome. After I've had the XA2 for a few weeks I'm going to loan it to Jim so we can see if the upscaling is as good for displays that are not 1080(x).


I have a bit of juddering on various types of pan scenes. Most notable is the scrolling credits at the end. They are extremely choppy. I don't know if a firmware update or calibration/configuration will fix that.


I did get Bitstream to work for the audio out. The big thing I notice is that HD DVD levels are WAY lower than regular DVDs. When I was outputing PCM the levels were normal though.


Can someone explain again what mix is going out PCM? The reason is that on my Angstrom 200 Pre/Pro the PCM only works on the Dolby Digital input. However the DD decoder is an external unit connected to the 200. There is no activity on the external unit when playing back PCM yet the signal is playing. Of course sending bitstream from the XA2 will then hit the external decoder without changing any other setting on the 200. This is a bit confusing to me.


----------



## aydu

The low sub issue seems to be an ongoing problem with HD DVD players. If the player lowers the sub channel by 10db on any outputs, doesn't it make sense to have a firmware option to turn this on and off, depending on what the receiver does?


Toshiba has to have some general knowledge of how ht equipment works, and the fact that there is a difference on how other manufacturers handle the sub signal.


Come on Toshiba!!


----------



## denass

As a hometheatre installer I come across many dvd players with the DRC on as default.This is crazy it should be off.

DRC =Dynamic Range Control. This decreases dynamic range for quieter listening at night.If your player has DRC always check in the menu that it is set to off.


----------



## lastxbr960

Quote:

Originally Posted by miata

Has anybody done any evaluation of upscaling non-copy protected SD DVDs over component?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, nobody has bitten on this yet.
> 
> 
> Methinks there is a small-but-passionate group of individuals like myself (and maybe miata) who have fine HD displays but use ancient Component inputs.
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the XA2 (and/or maybe the A20 if it has a Reon chip) could be a must-to-own for those of us looking to upgrade our players in the near future.



I asked this on like the first or second page I believe, How is the upconversion via those 12bit 297mhz DAC's on the analouge component ports with the reon chip while using DL backup sddvd discs and I still have not got an reply that I know of, I think everyone is using HDMI exclusively or simply dont have DL backups of their dvds,

I would love an reply of the component sddvd PQ compared to the HDMI PQ if possible.


----------



## pcarey

I will see if I can do that today. I will be using this for component to an HD plasma over component as well as HDMI to my main 1080p projector. HOWEVER...


I am totally confused over how to hook up the audio










My choices are HDMI to my receiver which only supports HDMI 1.1 with 2 channel PCM


Digital out via coax or optical to my receiver


analogue 5.1 out to my receiver


I thought that digital out was my best bet the more I read the more I get confused!!! Got to go out and buy whatever cable is best so any fast help would be fantastic! My receiver is an NHT Controller which has an upgrade path to HDMI 1.3 so I will ultimately go HDMI.


thanks!!


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcarey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am totally confused over how to hook up the audio



Count me confused as well. I thought I had a handle on this until I heard about the low LFE when using the analogue 5.1 outputs.


In my case, my AVR supports 5.1 channel analogue inputs as well as digital coax - no HDMI here. I was planning on using the 5.1 channel output, but now I'm not so sure. Would I be better off holding on this (and using the coaxial output) until Toshiba addresses the LFE channel on the 5.1 output?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, a big thank you to those who tried to help me with my XA2's audio problem when playing HD DVDs. I want to describe what's going on as simple and as clear as I can. Here are the facts:
> 
> 
> 1. The XA2 is connected to my 2-month old Yamaha RXV2700 receiver via HDMI cable ONLY, no coaxal, no optical.
> 
> 
> 2. In the XA2's audio settings, HDMI out is set to Auto, speakers set to 5.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 3. When I played regular DVDs in my 3-year Toshiba DVD player (optical to the receiver), the audio was fine.
> 
> 
> 4. When I played both regular DVDs and Blue Ray disks in my PS3 (HDMI to the receiver too), the audio was fine too.
> 
> 
> 5. When I played regular DVDs in the XA2, the audio was fine, actually it was terrific. You should hear the drum scene in the House of Flying Daggers.
> 
> 
> 6. When I played HD DVDs in the XA2, the audio overall was very weak, expecially the bass. The receiver's volume was turned to -15 db, but it sounded like -30 db. I could barely hear the bass that I knew was there, i.e. the explosions in MI3 and the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13. I am no audiophile but I am not too dumb to tell that the audio isn't right.
> 
> 
> Here is what I tried to see what the problem is:
> 
> 
> 1. Tried different audio settings in the XA2, same problem.
> 
> 2. Tried different HDMI cable from the same brand, same problem.
> 
> 3. Tried HDMI cable from different brand, same problem.
> 
> 4. Pluged the HDMI cable to a different HDMI input of the receiver, same problem.
> 
> 4. Connected the XA2 to the receiver via component cable for video and optical cable to audio, same problem.
> 
> 
> It's too early to conclude that the HD DVD audio problem is caused by the XA2 itself, rather than setups or connections?
> 
> 
> Thanks much. What can I do without you guys?
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy




Why don't you try the analogs into your Yamaha receiver? Use the separate settings for multi ch input and up the subwoofer to 10 db. Crossover 80 Hz.


With HDMI in your digital settings set you subwoofer to 0. As well you might want to check your separate gain and freq settings on your subwoofer as they might be conflicting with your digital settings.


----------



## EZ4U2SA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aydu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The low sub issue seems to be an ongoing problem with HD DVD players. If the player lowers the sub channel by 10db on any outputs, doesn't it make sense to have a firmware option to turn this on and off, depending on what the receiver does?
> 
> 
> Toshiba has to have some general knowledge of how ht equipment works, and the fact that there is a difference on how other manufacturers handle the sub signal.
> 
> 
> Come on Toshiba!!



There is an excellent discussion of this problem under AVS forum/Audio area/Audio theory, setup and chat/LFE, subwoofers and interconnects explained. The essence is that the LFE channel for LPCM interface is lower than the other channels by 10 db. This is per the DVD spec and is done to provide more headroom for the high dynamic range LFE signal. It is the job of the receiver to restore the LFE channel level relative to the others. Many receivers, e.g. the Denon 2807, provide a menu item for selecing this boost. I suggest that all struggling with this problem read at least the first post of this excellent thread.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ4U2SA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an excellent discussion of this problem under AVS forum/Audio area/Audio theory, setup and chat/LFE, subwoofers and interconnects explained. The essence is that the LFE channel for LPCM interface is lower than the other channels by 10 db. This is per the DVD spec and is done to provide more headroom for the high dynamic range LFE signal. It is the job of the receiver to restore the LFE channel level relative to the others. Many receivers, e.g. the Denon 2807, provide a menu item for selecing this boost. I suggest that all struggling with this problem read at least the first post of this excellent thread.



Is this the one?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147 


This is an excellent article. Since I have very little experience with the 5.1 channel analogue outputs on my DVD player (and consequently little experience with DVD-A and SACD), most of this information was lost on me. Thank you for pointing this out.

Mark


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastxbr960* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I asked this on like the first or second page I believe, How is the upconversion via those 12bit 297mhz DAC's on the analouge component ports with the reon chip while using DL backup sddvd discs and I still have not got an reply that I know of, I think everyone is using HDMI exclusively or simply dont have DL backups of their dvds, I would love an reply of the component sddvd PQ compared to the HDMI PQ if possible.



Your post raises an issue for me that I hadn't thought of to this point, namely that most of my DVD rips get re-encoded to single-layer DVDs not DL. This practice may not haunt me until I get my new Ruby/Pearl/Diamond/whatever 9ft display, but then I'll no-doubt wish I'd made the backups at full original bitrate. Oh well, time to re-think this--a fairly large price to pay (in time particularly) for the benefit of making the discs into "first play" bypassing all the previews, warnings, logos, and junk!


----------



## EZ4U2SA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147
> 
> 
> This is an excellent article. Since I have very little experience with the 5.1 channel analogue outputs on my DVD player (and consequently little experience with DVD-A and SACD), most of this information was lost on me. Thank you for pointing this out.
> 
> Mark



Yes. I didn't know how to create the link

Thanks

LCM


----------



## merwin

Don't know if this helps, but LFE is adjustable on the Yamaha


----------



## Stizzi

I have had my HD XA2 for a week. It powers off after about 45 minutes to an hour of use. Anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## Bob Sorel

I didn't read through this thread, but I figured I would report a bug/mislabeling in the XA2 audio menu. With HDMI audio, there are three choices - auto, PCM, and downmixed PCM. If I choose auto, downmixed PCM is all that I get regardless of what track I choose on the disc. If I choose PCM, then I pass both DD 5.1 and DTS bitstreams over HDMI. What's wrong with this picture?


Also, on the 5.1 analog output, when I run the test tones I don't get a signal from my subwoofer, yet the subwoofer is clearly there in actual use.


Anyone else notice these quirks?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Sorel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> on the 5.1 analog output, when I run the test tones I don't get a signal from my subwoofer, yet the subwoofer is clearly there in actual use.



I've noticed the very very low output subwoofer test tone. Nowhere near the right level -- although now it just has low freqs in it -- unlike the A1/XA1's.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9425386 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9464255 


I don't yet have an HDMI AVR.


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

Tweeter says now XA2 early Feb.. Whats the deal??


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

^ HD-XA2 supply will be limited for the next month or so.


-Robert


----------



## madkaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DVDO+WESTY=1080p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tweeter says now XA2 early Feb.. Whats the deal??



I feel ya, they kept telling me any day and then it turned to next month. I ended up cancelling the order sorry to say.


----------



## Free

I cancelled my Tweeter order yesterday and ordered from Robert, since I was told they would have them next week. I hope that was the right move.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ4U2SA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an excellent discussion of this problem under AVS forum/Audio area/Audio theory, setup and chat/LFE, subwoofers and interconnects explained. The essence is that the LFE channel for LPCM interface is lower than the other channels by 10 db. This is per the DVD spec and is done to provide more headroom for the high dynamic range LFE signal. It is the job of the receiver to restore the LFE channel level relative to the others. Many receivers, e.g. the Denon 2807, provide a menu item for selecing this boost. I suggest that all struggling with this problem read at least the first post of this excellent thread.



If this is the case, why is bimmer getting adequate bass for Blu-ray titles via PS3? He is connecting with HDMI using LPCM in the Yamaha 2700.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this is the case, why is bimmer getting adequate bass for Blu-ray titles via PS3? He is connecting with HDMI using LPCM in the Yamaha 2700.



Not only am I getting adequate bass from the PS3 (both sd dvd and BD), I am also getting excellent bass from the XA2, WHEN it plays sd dvd. ONLY when it plays HD DVD it has the problem. When I ran the XA2's test tone, the new SVS PB12 Plus subwoofer sounded like a tire leaking air.


I sent an e-mail to Toshiba support to see what they have to say, knowing some of your folks here in this forum know 100 times more about these stuff than their tch support. Here is what they say:


Quote:


Thanks for writing!




I apologize for the inconvenience. The issue is not in your connections nor in the player, but in the audio track itself. HD DVD audio tracks are Dolby Digital + and Dolby True HD. These audio formats are BACKWARDS compatible with DTS audio receivers but are not FULLY compatible. A DTS receiver is not capable of processing Dolby Digital + or True HD properly. In some situations it may sound fine and in others it may not sound so good. One way to assure the player and connections are fine is to locate an HD DVD that has a standard DTS audio track on it and play the movie using that audio track and I am sure the sound will be perfect. This is why when playing an HD DVD, even though it is OUTPUTTING Dolby Digital + or True HD the audio receiver will display "DTS". The receiver processor was built for DTS, not Dolby Digital + or True HD. The decision for what audio tracks are included on the disc is made by the disc manufacturer and it is up to them if they want to include a standard DTS audio track.




For further assistance, please write back or call our Customer Solutions Department at 1-800-631-3811. They are available Mon-Fri, 8AM to 7PM Central time.


End quote


I don't know what to make of it. BTW, the XA2 still isn't listed in Toshiba USA's website. You would think only mom & pop operations don't always update their websites.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience. The issue is not in your connections nor in the player, but in the audio track itself. HD DVD audio tracks are Dolby Digital + and Dolby True HD. These audio formats are BACKWARDS compatible with DTS audio receivers but are not FULLY compatible. A DTS receiver is not capable of processing Dolby Digital + or True HD properly. In some situations it may sound fine and in others it may not sound so good. One way to assure the player and connections are fine is to locate an HD DVD that has a standard DTS audio track on it and play the movie using that audio track and I am sure the sound will be perfect. This is why when playing an HD DVD, even though it is OUTPUTTING Dolby Digital + or True HD the audio receiver will display "DTS". The receiver processor was built for DTS, not Dolby Digital + or True HD. The decision for what audio tracks are included on the disc is made by the disc manufacturer and it is up to them if they want to include a standard DTS audio track.










That is just scary. I guess I can't be so hard on Best Buy employees when Toshiba support seems to make up stuff on the fly, too.


----------



## Josh Z

The XA2's video judder has been confirmed on multiple units. This problem appears to be endemic to the model. Please check the examples in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=787340


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toshiba Customer Support* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience. The issue is not in your connections nor in the player, but in the audio track itself. HD DVD audio tracks are Dolby Digital + and Dolby True HD. These audio formats are BACKWARDS compatible with DTS audio receivers but are not FULLY compatible. A DTS receiver is not capable of processing Dolby Digital + or True HD properly. In some situations it may sound fine and in others it may not sound so good. One way to assure the player and connections are fine is to locate an HD DVD that has a standard DTS audio track on it and play the movie using that audio track and I am sure the sound will be perfect. This is why when playing an HD DVD, even though it is OUTPUTTING Dolby Digital + or True HD the audio receiver will display "DTS". The receiver processor was built for DTS, not Dolby Digital + or True HD. The decision for what audio tracks are included on the disc is made by the disc manufacturer and it is up to them if they want to include a standard DTS audio track.
> 
> 
> For further assistance, please write back or call our Customer Solutions Department at 1-800-631-3811. They are available Mon-Fri, 8AM to 7PM Central time.



Scary! That is a 1st gen answer (for the A1 & XA1) and even then it doesn't seem to jive with the actual way those players processed audio (decode to internal PCM, mix, and re-encode to 1509 kbps dts for the S/PDIF output). It is not valid for the HD-XA2. Toshiba needs to educate their CS people on what the XA2 does.


----------



## Serenity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stizzi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my HD XA2 for a week. It powers off after about 45 minutes to an hour of use. Anyone else have this problem ?



Yes. I'm having a similar problem. Despite my previous post (stating otherwise), I've determined that this is thermal-related. I.E. it's because the unit "thinks" it's too hot. However, when I was seeing this problem, the unit was not even warm to the touch. My unit is in a cabinet with a lot of other devices, all of which are off (in that "side" of my setup, only one thing is ever on at a time). I made a slight change to the spacing in that cabinet, just to provide more "breathing room" for the XA2, and it no longer powers off. However, I still think there is something "not right" about the threshold setting. I.E. I question whether my unit is sensing the temperature correctly, as (again), it's absolutely not "hot", and the unit as actually so cool, that you can't really even tell that the unit is on (when you touch it).


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stizzi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my HD XA2 for a week. It powers off after about 45 minutes to an hour of use. Anyone else have this problem ?



No, not yet. I watched an hour of movie, then had it on "stop" for 2 hours during 24 last night, then continued play for another hour. So, it was on for 4 hours straight with no issues.


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stizzi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my HD XA2 for a week. It powers off after about 45 minutes to an hour of use. Anyone else have this problem ?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=781758 

Post 1


Bob


----------



## mczolton

Just received my HD-XA2 today! Yeah


----------



## tsx500

i have a couple audio-setup questions on the xa2... mine will output hdmi to a Denon 2807 to 5.1 surround speakers. first, regarding the 'digital out hdmi' audio setting, should i be choosing 'Auto' or 'PCM' ? second, am i supposed to be manually setting 5.1 speaker parameters (distances,crossover freq,sm/large,etc) in the xa2 with my setup? is this setting option only for analog out ? i previously set these same spkr parameters in my Denon avr via the automatic audio setup/room eq function with the speaker microphone, and these settings are stored in my Denon . i'm new to this stuff so sorry if the questions are pretty simple , but i just want to get it all right the first time so i can enjoy ! thanks !


----------



## mczolton

Count me in as one of those folks who can't get a test tone from the HD-XA2 via the 5.1 analog outputs. When I select the audio setup options for 5.1ch and choose "Automatic Test Tones" on the HD-XA2, I am able to get acceptable test tones from all five speakers, yet the subwoofer test tone is non-existent. I checked my Integra DTR-6.5 receiver manual and there is an option for subwoofer sensitivity (0db, +5db, +10db, an +15db) for the analog multichannel input, which I have set to +15db, yet still nothing from the sub. I though I had a handle on this based on this thread , but now I'm a bit confused. Any suggestions?


On a video note, can anyone expand on the noise reduction features that apply to standard DVDs? It seems the "Random NR" option is useful for eliminating excessive noise in many DVDs I've tested.


Other than the subwoofer issue, I am one happy camper










Mark


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked my Integra DTR-6.5 receiver manual and there is an option for subwoofer sensitivity (0db, +5db, +10db, an +15db) for the analog multichannel input, which I have set to +15db, yet still nothing from the sub.



How does it sound with a HD DVD from Studio Canal that has the audio setup? Or at least with the old SD DVD Avia cal disc. If you don't have those, do you have a Disney SD DVD disc like Pirates of the Carribean with the THX Optimizer tests?


Yes IME the XA2's internal subwoofer test tone is broken.


----------



## mczolton

I don't have a Studio Canal disc and I apologize, but I didn't get a chance to try Avia this evening (just hooked up the HD-XA2 a few hours ago). The thing that has/had me confused is the fact that I set the multichannel subwoofer sensitivity to +15db and still didn't get a test tone from the HD-XA2. But if I understand what I've read in this thread, the test tone is broken and I am better of with a disc. Typically, I use internal test tones like the ones found on my receiver or DVD player. I'll try a Avia the next time I get a chance.


Mark


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only am I getting adequate bass from the PS3 (both sd dvd and BD), I am also getting excellent bass from the XA2, WHEN it plays sd dvd. ONLY when it plays HD DVD it has the problem. When I ran the XA2's test tone, the new SVS PB12 Plus subwoofer sounded like a tire leaking air.
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail to Toshiba support to see what they have to say, knowing some of your folks here in this forum know 100 times more about these stuff than their tch support. Here is what they say:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Thanks for writing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience. The issue is not in your connections nor in the player, but in the audio track itself. HD DVD audio tracks are Dolby Digital + and Dolby True HD. These audio formats are BACKWARDS compatible with DTS audio receivers but are not FULLY compatible. A DTS receiver is not capable of processing Dolby Digital + or True HD properly. In some situations it may sound fine and in others it may not sound so good. One way to assure the player and connections are fine is to locate an HD DVD that has a standard DTS audio track on it and play the movie using that audio track and I am sure the sound will be perfect. This is why when playing an HD DVD, even though it is OUTPUTTING Dolby Digital + or True HD the audio receiver will display "DTS". The receiver processor was built for DTS, not Dolby Digital + or True HD. The decision for what audio tracks are included on the disc is made by the disc manufacturer and it is up to them if they want to include a standard DTS audio track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For further assistance, please write back or call our Customer Solutions Department at 1-800-631-3811. They are available Mon-Fri, 8AM to 7PM Central time.
> 
> 
> End quote
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of it. BTW, the XA2 still isn't listed in Toshiba USA's website. You would think only mom & pop operations don't always update their websites.



This does not make any sense. DD+ and THD no longer encode as 1.5mb DTS. The XA2 should unzip the tracks, send over HDMI into a LPCM compatible receiver for uncompressed tracks, and play just fine. My only concern Bimmer is that Denon receiver users are not complaining. Makes me wonder about Yamaha. I called Tech support from Yamaha, and they said that they have not been getting complaints with regards to LPCM and HD-DVD issues with volume or bass. He said for receivers like 6090, 1700 & 2700 that have LPCM uncompressed format capability should not have any issues.


----------



## REFLEX

Just got my XA2 today!! Upgraded from my A1..... I love this player! The remote is much nicer, same size but backlit and the backlighting is very sexy I think.. I love it. My girlfriend likes it too, much easier to use in the dark.


So far so good, havent really watched any SD-DVDs with it yet so I cannot comment on that, but so far HD DVDs look a bit better, or atleast I think im seeing a difference, although very slight it is there for my eyes. Anyway I really enjoy it and no problems so far.


The HD DVD screen when you turn it on with no disc looks a big "jagged" but nothing out of the ordinary, I put in King Kong and it looks wonderful.


----------



## BenDover

a firmware ugrade is either available or imminent:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9479037 


i didn't have time to check this morning...maybe someone can keep an eye on this and report back...


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a firmware ugrade is either available or imminent:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9479037
> 
> 
> i didn't have time to check this morning...maybe someone can keep an eye on this and report back...



I just tried and could not find "Out Server".


Bob


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pifemaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried and could not find "Out Server".
> 
> 
> Bob



that message is indicative of a setup problem; if it was actually able to communicate with the server you should have received a message stating software was up to date or something along those lines (I can't remember the exact wording).


I received that error many times last year when I first tried with my XA1; it turned out to be a DNS setting error that I had to manually fix.


----------



## T800

Could someone please tell me the exact height of the XA2, I often find online dimensions to be inaccurate ?


----------



## Serenity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T800* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone please tell me the exact height of the XA2, I often find online dimensions to be inaccurate ?



I'd call it 2 15/16".


----------



## T800

Thanks


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that message is indicative of a setup problem; if it was actually able to communicate with the server you should have received a message stating software was up to date or something along those lines (I can't remember the exact wording).
> 
> 
> I received that error many times last year when I first tried with my XA1; it turned out to be a DNS setting error that I had to manually fix.



Ben

I agree that on my previous XA1, I would receive a message indicating that the firmware was up to date. However, I think (hope) this message may be due to Toshiba not having the update server in place yet.


Has anyone attempted to update an XA2 and received the old message that the firmware is up to date? Or is everyone receiving the "could not find "out server" message?


Bob


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know if this helps, but LFE is adjustable on the Yamaha



Thanks. I know that. But if I boost the LFE level in the receiver just to "accommodate" the low LFE of the XA2's HD DVD playback, wouldn't there be too much bass when I play everything else (like cable tv, PS3, and sd dvd with the same XA2) other than HD DVD?


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EZ4U2SA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an excellent discussion of this problem under AVS forum/Audio area/Audio theory, setup and chat/LFE, subwoofers and interconnects explained. The essence is that the LFE channel for LPCM interface is lower than the other channels by 10 db. This is per the DVD spec and is done to provide more headroom for the high dynamic range LFE signal. It is the job of the receiver to restore the LFE channel level relative to the others. Many receivers, e.g. the Denon 2807, provide a menu item for selecing this boost. I suggest that all struggling with this problem read at least the first post of this excellent thread.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merwin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know if this helps, but LFE is adjustable on the Yamaha



yes, most Yamahas (including the 2700 have this feature). ... I had to play with it y'day, here we go from memory... ....










1st, I connected the XA2 to the display using a seperate component cable. This allowed me to view the Yamaha's OSD On Screen Display grey screen independantly from the XA2 playback (via HDMI to the receiver, then HDMI to the plasma) .... hence I could switch back and forth using my plasmas, 'input' selector bettween Receiver and XA2 (handy when switching played tones around)


>>Set "gain" on the subwoofer to maximum


>>play a DVD with the appropriate test tone or reference audio sound from the XA2, I used the warble effect, chapter 7 (i think) on AVIA's DVD


On your display, have the input set to your yamaha HDMI 'in',


>>Setup Menu button (grey screen)

>> MaunuaL Setup

>>Audio Setup

........ Scroll down to the next page to LFE option.....

>>use -/+ button on remote , + until you hear taht some level is reached and your sub comes alive


>> go to sub, cut "gain" by half


repeat last 2 steps a couple of times until you hear the correct level is reached (or

until your Rat Shack sound meter reaches the same level as the other speakers).


there must be a more elegant / user freindly way but i couldn't figure it out

















Gman


----------



## bimmerguy288

Life isn't simple for a J6P like me, is it? Thanks, Gman.


----------



## JerS




lastxbr960 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by miata
> 
> Has anybody done any evaluation of upscaling non-copy protected SD DVDs over component?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried about a dozen Standard DVD's from my collection using component outs on the HD-XA2 to my Pioneer Elite HD-700 (it's a 7 year old projection TV, about 450 lbs, with only component inputs but what a beautiful machine). Not a single SD-DVD allowed high def up-conversion, although the HD-700 can handle 1080i via component input. I gave up trying to find a non-copy protected SD-DVD. So, I moved the Toshiba to a new Samsung 1080P cabable TV in another room and used HDMI. Now, up-conversion of SD-DVDs goes all the way to 1080P, no problem and quite beautiful. I assume that HD-DVD discs (I plan to buy a few this week) will transfer at up to 1080i resolution via component outputs from the HD-XA2. It's clear to me that there are very few, if any, SD-DVD that can be up-converted via the component outputs from the Toshiba.


----------



## GmanAVS

Some additional impressions after 2 full days of movie watching:

Negative / Dislike:
*-*LFE signal about 12db low (took me one hour to fix for both HDMI and Analog)
*-*Analog Out signal overall low (about 8db vs HDMI) and even much lower after having calibrated the sub (SVS SB12+)
*-*Remote, very unresponsive, have to have a 'feather like' tap-touch to make it happen, when pressing hard on any button (yeah the little silver bars).... nothing happened.
*-*Remote/Software- Cannot access the "set-up" menu while playback (HD or SD). This was possible on my A1, why it has been removed?

Also, the menu function during playback, when it finally comes up, is slow.... again 2-3 second lag time where nothing happens.
*-*Remote, backlight goes off after 10seconds, can't get it to stay lit longer
*-*Remote, backlight on button in the wrong spot. I hit the open/close tray button many times when trying to find the backlight one, very annoying. Move it to another spot away from everything!
*-*Bookmark feature is different now from the A1, not labeled on the remote and when a little (film) frame pops up in the middle of the screen not easy to see.
*-*Menu(s). Few choices need to expand to give user flexibility. I should decide what video or audio "I" want to output to my receiver and or display.
*-*Audio: I should be able to switch or force different outputs on the fly when watching a movie (and have a popup window to tell me).
*-*Video: same as above. Also dislike the upto720p, upto1080i, upto1080p feature..... Will the 1080p have sub menu 60 and 24 ?? hope so


The XA2 passed the 3:2 pulldown and judder tests I ran from the calibrating SD DVD I have, I also didn't see the reported judder/studder as reported by others on select HD DVD titles, will go and try to reproduce with Serenity and MI3

Like/Positive:
*-*Back lit remote (hey I can see it).
*-*Looks and feel.
*-*5.1 Analog outs - pleased with the depth of image, soundstage and sound quality. Played the HD DVD Eagles Farewell Tour, Grateful Dead View from the Vault III to test some live concert music and the XA2 was on par with the A1 well I did have to crank up the sub and the Bass to +3 to get the Yamaha to sound ok.
*-*Three Pre-selectable Video modes! ty Reon chip









There is definitely the need for this as both HD & SD DVD output needed to be tweaked for my plasma. What is nice is that I have 2 different settings for good and bad SD content. The Reon was able to make my reference crappy title "Star Trek: Generations" look good. wow








*-*SD DVD up conversion & PQ. the XA2 hits the sweet spot and does a superb job in upscaling. Even a couple of home made DVDs (birthday party, ski trip, etc) look like quality vids








*-*HD DVD PQ. I can't explain this objectively (since I no longer have the A1 to do side by side comparisons) but some title look better and others don't.... or rather some look videoish and others look filmier. Perhaps I am now seeing the movies how they should be and the A1 was sharpening the image or reducing grain, but there is a difference. The widescreen pans and background moving objects seem to be 'smoother and not as blurry







. Still images/scenes though sometimes lack the 3D transparency pop I "thought" I saw on the A1








*-*HD colorspace / saturation has either improved to what it should be or been increased a little bit vs. the A1. I like this though did lower the video setting to -2
*-*HD Grey scale improvement, visible especially in the various DVE & AVIA test patterns.
*-*HD detail has improved (thanks to the above). I found myself going back and playing over many HD DVD scenes (and moving within 5ft from my Panny 50px50u screen) when there was detail I didn't see with the A1. It could be that I was never nitpicking with the A1 (happy to be in HD DVD land) and now I am paying much more attention to detail.
*-*No Glitches, no skips, no synch issues at all







I popped in every disk were I know a repeatable A1 glitch / freeze was.... nada
*-*My XA2 was on from Fri. to Mon. , 72hrs (almost straight). Felt cool to the touch, fan working, no shutdowns.


Happy camper here, now I need a larger 1080p plasma
























Gman


edit:
*-*Audio signals I was able to see over HDMI and or COAX to my yamaha reciver ("signal" displayedin the set-up menu):

DD 448k (SD), DD+ and DDTHD 640k(HD)

DTS 1536k(HD)


----------



## nhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some additional impressions after 2 full days of movie watching:
> 
> 
> Negative / Dislike:
> 
> -LFE signal about 12db low (took me one hour to fix for both HDMI and Analog)
> 
> -Analog Out signal overall low (about 8db vs HDMI) and even much lower after having calibrated the sub (SVS SB12+)
> 
> -Remote, very unresponsive, have to have a 'feather like' tap-touch to make it happen, when pressing hard on any button (yeah the little silver bars).... nothing happened.
> 
> -Remote/Software- Cannot access the "set-up" menu while playback (HD or SD). This was possible on my A1, why it has been removed?
> 
> Also, the menu function during playback, when it finally comes up, is slow.... again 2-3 second lag time where nothing happens.
> 
> -Remote, backlight goes off after 10seconds, can't get it to stay lit longer
> 
> -Remote, backlight on button in the wrong spot. I hit the open/close tray button many times when trying to find the backlight one, very annoying. Move it to another spot away from everything!
> 
> -Bookmark feature is different now from the A1, not labeled on the remote and when a little (film) frame pops up in the middle of the screen not easy to see.
> 
> -Menu(s). Few choices need to expand to give user flexibility. I should decide what video or audio "I" want to output to my receiver and or display.
> 
> -Audio: I should be able to switch or force different outputs on the fly when watching a movie (and have a popup window to tell me).
> 
> -Video: same as above. Also dislike the upto720p, upto1080i, upto1080p feature..... Will the 1080p have sub menu 60 and 24 ?? hope so
> 
> 
> Like/Positive:
> 
> -Back lit remote (hey I can see it).
> 
> -Looks and feel.
> 
> -5.1 Analog outs - pleased with the depth of image, soundstage and sound quality. Played the HD DVD Eagles Farewell Tour, Grateful Dead View from the Vault III to test some live concert music and the XA2 was on par with the A1 well I did have to crank up the sub and the Bass to +3 to get the Yamaha to sound ok.
> 
> -3 Pre-selectable Video modes! ty Reon chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely the need for this as both HD & SD DVD output needed to be tweaked for my plasma. What is nice is that I have 2 different settings for good and bad SD content. The Reon was able to make my reference crappy title "Star Trek: Generations" look good. wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -SD DVD up conversion & PQ. the XA2 hits the sweet spot and does a superb job in upscaling. Even a couple of home made DVDs (birthday party, ski trip, etc) look like quality vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -HD DVD PQ. I can't explain this objectively (since I no longer have the A1 to do side by side comparisons) but some title look better and others don't.... or rather some look videoish and others look filmier. Perhaps I am now seeing the movies how they should be and the A1 was sharpening the image or reducing grain, but there is a difference. The widescreen pans and background moving objects seem to be 'smoother and not as blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still images/scenes though sometimes lack the 3D transparency pop I "thought" I saw on the A1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -HD colorspace / saturation has either improved to what it should be or been increased a little bit vs. the A1. I like this though did lower the video setting to -2
> 
> -HD Grey scale improvement, visible especially in the various DVE & AVIA test patterns.
> 
> -HD detail has improved (thanks to the above). I found myself going back and playing over many HD DVD scenes (and moving within 5ft from my Panny 50px50u screen) when there was detail I didn't see with the A1. It could be that I was never nitpicking with the A1 (happy to be in HD DVD land) and now I am paying much more attention to detail.
> 
> -NO Glitches, no skips, no synch issues at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped in every disk were I know a repeatable A1 glitch / freeze was.... nada
> 
> -My XA2 was on from Fri. to Mon. , 72hrs (almost straight). Felt cool to the touch, fan working, no shutdowns.
> 
> 
> Happy camper here, now I need a larger 1080p plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gman



Nice review. Suggest you get a universal remote to solve all your remote control problems. MX-850 from Universal Remote Control is outstanding.

What do you think about the XA2's fast forward and reverse behavior?

Is the LFE output issue really a player problem, or is it a problem with your A/V receiver (many of which don't allow for the needed +10 db boost when playing PCM)? How did you solve the problem? Upping the volume on the player or the gain on your Subwoofer?? (or both??)


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Life isn't simple for a J6P like me, is it? Thanks, Gman.



yw, i hope it helps you resolve the issues. btw, the Yamaha manual sux as well.


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice review. Suggest you get a universal remote to solve all your remote control problems. MX-850 from Universal Remote Control is outstanding.
> 
> What do you think about the XA2's fast forward and reverse behavior?
> 
> Is the LFE output issue really a player problem, or is it a problem with your A/V receiver (many of which don't allow for the needed +10 db boost when playing PCM)? How did you solve the problem? Upping the volume on the player or the gain on your Subwoofer?? (or both??)



The FF and REV delay (2-3 seconds) are annoying and in the dislike catagory. I can't tell if it is the remote, the player's software, hardware or what creating this delay on HD DVD content..., tho now I'm not hitting them as much as I did in the first day (ok, Sharon Stone's bedroom scenes in TR & BI need to be viewed many times














)


remote, yes, indeed am going to get one, ty for the reccomendation.... (now off to the remote forum







)


It is a Toshiba problem, and well reported around here.


As I mentioned to Bimmerguy288 above, the Yamahas do allow to boost the LFE for incoming LFE signals via HDMI and Optical SPDIF.


For the 5.1 Analog I decreased all the other speaker settings between -11db and -9db while leaving the subwoofer at 0db in the XA2 set-up menu.


Also, my XA2 does output, albeit low, subwoofer test tone that my SVS sb12+ does pick up whe connected "directly" to the XA2 (ok not a shaker, but it is there)


I will increase the gain by 1/4 over normal settings when using the 5.1 analogs and will increase the receivers volume dial by 10ishdb


Edit: on the optical SPDIF I have the XA2 audio output always set to "Bitstrean", never to PCM.


Cheers


----------



## nhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The FF and REV delay (2-3 seconds) are annoying and in the dislike catagory. I can't tell if it is the remote, the player's software, hardware or what creating this delay on HD DVD content..., tho now I'm not hitting them as much as I did in the first day (ok, Sharon Stone's bedroom scenes in TR & BI need to be viewed many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> remote, yes, indeed am going to get one, ty for the reccomendation.... (now off to the remote forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> It is a Toshiba problem, and well reported around here.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned to Bimmerguy288 above, the Yamahas do allow to boost the LFE for incoming LFE signals via HDMI and COAX.
> 
> 
> For the 5.1 Analog I decreased all the other speaker settings between -11db and -9db while leaving the subwoofer at 0db in the XA2 set-up menu.
> 
> 
> Also, my XA2 does output, albeit low, subwoofer test tone that my SVS sb12+ does pick up whe connected "directly" to the XA2 (ok not a shaker, but it is there)
> 
> 
> I will increase the gain by 1/4 over normal settings when using the 5.1 analogs and will increase the receivers volume dial by 10ishdb
> 
> I have the XA2 audio output always set to "Bitstrean", never to PCM.
> 
> 
> Cheers



If you are using the multichannel analogs, do you set the optical output to bitstream, but leave the multichannel on PCM? (for Truehd etc.)


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Serenity* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm certainly no expert about any of this, but here are some things that bother me about what you are "trying" to do. First of all, you seem to be toying with the 5.1ch settings on your player, but those are (as clearly stated in the manual) only there to support management of the analog outputs on your unit. I'm ass-u-me-ing (although you didn't state it) that you are not using those, so messing with those settings will have no impact on your setup.
> 
> 
> You mention that you are not using an audio optical cable, but say nothing about coaxial? Again, as you are using HDMI, I'm going to assume that you are also not using coax for your audio, in which case, the Digital Out SPDIF settings are also meaningless.
> 
> 
> My _impression_ is that there are only three settings that really matter for HDMI (audio), the Digital Out HDMI (obviously), DRC, and the Dialog Enhancement. (BTW, I have those set to Auto, Off, Off.)
> 
> 
> Here's what I know: I have my unit connected to my Denon 5805 (also via HDMI), and it absolutely delivers the same bass performance as I get from my other sources. I've done nothing different to my receiver in order to make that happen. I've simply added the XA2 as another HDMI source, and when I flip to that, as opposed to something else (like my HD Sat receiver), I'm getting the sort of results that I'd expect. I have three subwoofers hanging off the 5805 (center, front and rear), and I can assure you that they leave no doubt when there is something that needs to be "felt" by the listener. (My StarZ HD DVR recording of Serenity, and my HD-DVD flavor of the film, both rattle the basement in pretty much the same way, and at the same points in the movie.)
> 
> 
> What I don't know: It's not clear to me what your problem is, but it seems like it would almost have to be one of two things. Either your XA2 is defective, OR, you have a problem at the receiver side. And by that, I mean some problem with the receiver's interpretation of the XA2 data stream, such that it's not recognizing the data for what it is, and is interpreting it as something else. There seem to be some other folks that have mentioned problems with how their receivers have "processed" the digital audio, so I don't think that's beyond the realm of possibility. Whether that's because of some buglet in the XA2 (that Toshiba might address in firmware), or whether that's a buglet in the Yamaha (that they would have to address), again, I can't offer any input (although, obviously, my Denon processed the data just fine).
> 
> 
> All, FWLIW.



Yeah, I think my Yamaha RXV2700 is not working well with the XA2. I know that some Pioneer receivers have the same issue with some HD DVD players too. BTW, I just borrowed a Toshiba A2 to play with the receiver to see how it works. Same problem. It's strange that some folks have the same receiver/HD DVD player yet theirs work fine. I understand some of them have to make all kinds of adjustments though.


Thanks.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> *-*Audio: I should be able to switch or force different outputs on the fly when watching a movie (and have a popup window to tell me).



Try hitting the Display button on the remote, then cycling through the audio options with the Audio button.


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try hitting the Display button on the remote, then cycling through the audio options with the Audio button.



ty, it does indeed work, cycling through all audio set-ups


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are using the multichannel analogs, do you set the optical output to bitstream, but leave the multichannel on PCM? (for Truehd etc.)



I think that when using the multichannel 5.1 analogs it is irrelevant what the digital setting are (they are ignored). Optical SPDIF is always set to bitstream. Will have to recheck tomorrow if they interact in some way.


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think my Yamaha RXV2700 is not working well with the XA2. I know that some Pioneer receivers have the same issue with some HD DVD players too. BTW, I just borrowed a Toshiba A2 to play with the receiver to see how it works. Same problem. It's strange that some folks have the same receiver/HD DVD player yet theirs work fine. I understand some of them have to make all kinds of adjustments though.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



try this to isolate the problem if you have a second:


XA2->HDMI->your Display

XA2->optical SPDIF-> Yamaha

Yamaha ->component -> Your display


play any DD+, True HD or DTS disc how are the sound lvls for speakers and sub?


check on the yamaha's OSD the signal coming in:

DolbyD 44.1khz 3,2.0.1 at 640k?

or DTS 48,2khz 3,4,0.1 at 1536k?


If you get the above results, then somethinhg is happening between XA2 HDMI 1.3=>HDMI cable=>HDMI 1.2 Yahmaha....

perhaps u need 1.3 spec HDMI cable?, need XA2 fw upgrade?


Gman


----------



## Rich4av

GmanAVS, the remote light comes on when you hit the Enter button in the center. You don't have to hit the backlight button. I also hit Eject a few times


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think my Yamaha RXV2700 is not working well with the XA2. I know that some Pioneer receivers have the same issue with some HD DVD players too. BTW, I just borrowed a Toshiba A2 to play with the receiver to see how it works. Same problem. It's strange that some folks have the same receiver/HD DVD player yet theirs work fine. I understand some of them have to make all kinds of adjustments though.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Bimmer:

I am convinced that it is the toshiba product and not the Yamaha receiver. My reasoning is, after thoroughly reading various posts, if the PS3 via the HDMI works with BR disc and MPCM modes, then it cannot be the receiver. It must be the way the XA2 is decoding THD sound files. If you cannot return the Xa2 player, then I would use the set up menu in the toshiba product, lower the speakers by -10 and keep sub 0db. this should level the bass but will not improve the sound and you will have to see how SDVD sound and readjust speakers in the toshiba product. I am returning the A2 or the 6090 or both. Have not made up my mind. I have until 1/23. I will wait and see how the A20 and the LG hybrid plays out. In the mean time, I plan to purchase the PS3 and use for player with no upconversion. I may get the Denon 2807, although I love the Yamaha sound.


----------



## Tool Shed

where can I get one, what movies do you recommend?


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bimmer:
> 
> I am convinced that it is the toshiba product and not the Yamaha receiver. My reasoning is, after thoroughly reading various posts, if the PS3 via the HDMI works with BR disc and MPCM modes, then it cannot be the receiver. It must be the way the XA2 is decoding THD sound files. If you cannot return the Xa2 player, then I would use the set up menu in the toshiba product, lower the speakers by -10 and keep sub 0db. this should level the bass but will not improve the sound and you will have to see how SDVD sound and readjust speakers in the toshiba product. I am returning the A2 or the 6090 or both. Have not made up my mind. I have until 1/23. I will wait and see how the A20 and the LG hybrid plays out. In the mean time, I plan to purchase the PS3 and use for player with no upconversion. I may get the Denon 2807, although I love the Yamaha sound.



I don't know where the problem lies, doctor. My friend's just-out-of-box A2 had the same issue with my receiver. I am a "just hook it up and play" kind of J6P. Since it's too late to return the receiver, I sadly had to return the XA2. This thing puts out a great picture. Hopefully soon I can find a HD DVD player that is simply compatible with my receiver without all these tweaks and adjustments. Or maybe Yamaha will have a FW update?


BTW, Gman, it couldn't that the HDMI cable not being version 1.3 because the A2 is not HDMI 1.3 but it had the same problem and the PS3 has HDMI 1.3 version and it has no problem.


I envy you guys who are able to enjoy the XA2 and a big heart felt thank you for the help you have given me.


Bimmerguy


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...perhaps u need 1.3 spec HDMI cable?, need XA2 fw upgrade?
> 
> 
> Gman



Correct me if I'm wrong but, other than bogus marketing, there are no 1.3 spec hdmi cables. The spec is in the device connector. 1.0 to 1.3 use the same cable.


----------



## GmanAVS

Bimmerguy288, Psychdoctor.... wait a couple more days to see if the imminent A2 / XA2 firmware upgrade addresses and fixes your problems before giving up.


----------



## lastxbr960




JerS said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastxbr960* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by miata
> 
> Has anybody done any evaluation of upscaling non-copy protected SD DVDs over component?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried about a dozen Standard DVD's from my collection using component outs on the HD-XA2 to my Pioneer Elite HD-700 (it's a 7 year old projection TV, about 450 lbs, with only component inputs but what a beautiful machine). Not a single SD-DVD allowed high def up-conversion, although the HD-700 can handle 1080i via component input. I gave up trying to find a non-copy protected SD-DVD. So, I moved the Toshiba to a new Samsung 1080P cabable TV in another room and used HDMI. Now, up-conversion of SD-DVDs goes all the way to 1080P, no problem and quite beautiful. I assume that HD-DVD discs (I plan to buy a few this week) will transfer at up to 1080i resolution via component outputs from the HD-XA2. It's clear to me that there are very few, if any, SD-DVD that can be up-converted via the component outputs from the Toshiba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tool Shed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where can I get one, what movies do you recommend?



value electronics on the internet

movies : king kong


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy288, Psychdoctor.... wait a couple more days to see if the imminent A2 / XA2 firmware upgrade addresses and fixes your problems before giving up.



When you say imminent, I hope you mean by Monday. I refuse to keep products that do not work. I love the Yamaha sound, but will switch to Denon 2807 (I heard 3806 does not allow processing of 7.1 channel) and LG or PS3 blu-ray if I cannot get lossless or uncompressed MPCM. I have until Monday to get full refund at BB on both products! Now I will be without a receiver or player for days if not weeks and my brand new SVS PB12+/2 sub and Ascend 5/.1 speakers will just sit there looking pretty.


----------



## Praxis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think my Yamaha RXV2700 is not working well with the XA2. I know that some Pioneer receivers have the same issue with some HD DVD players too. BTW, I just borrowed a Toshiba A2 to play with the receiver to see how it works. Same problem. It's strange that some folks have the same receiver/HD DVD player yet theirs work fine. I understand some of them have to make all kinds of adjustments though.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Mine was like that when I got it. I turned off Dynamic sound and dialogue enhancement. The Toshiba manual even states that HD DVDs are produced at a lower volume. Sounds perfect now and loud as ever.


----------



## Carbo

I just got mine and I am wondering is the remote backlit? Mine is not but has a button on it for the backlight.


----------



## REFLEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carbo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got mine and I am wondering is the remote backlit? Mine is not but has a button on it for the backlight.



Yes, you hold down the BACKLIGHT button for 3 seconds and it will turn that feature on, it will drain batteries quicker too, but thats fine... it really helps while watching a movie and it looks darn cool!


----------



## Carbo

Thank You


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoctor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say imminent, I hope you mean by Monday. I refuse to keep products that do not work. I love the Yamaha sound, but will switch to Denon 2807 (I heard 3806 does not allow processing of 7.1 channel) and LG or PS3 blu-ray if I cannot get lossless or uncompressed MPCM. I have until Monday to get full refund at BB on both products! Now I will be without a receiver or player for days if not weeks and my brand new SVS PB12+/2 sub and Ascend 5/.1 speakers will just sit there looking pretty.



Well the A2 / XA2 firmware upgrade is said to be tomorrow or Fri.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praxis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine was like that when I got it. I turned off Dynamic sound and dialogue enhancement. The Toshiba manual even states that HD DVDs are produced at a lower volume. Sounds perfect now and loud as ever.



mine are set to 'OFF' as well


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pifemaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ben
> 
> I agree that on my previous XA1, I would receive a message indicating that the firmware was up to date. However, I think (hope) this message may be due to Toshiba not having the update server in place yet.
> 
> 
> Has anyone attempted to update an XA2 and received the old message that the firmware is up to date? Or is everyone receiving the "could not find "out server" message?
> 
> 
> Bob



Hi Bob,


I tried running an update for my HD-XA2 this afternoon. As Ben indicated, I received a message stating that I had up to date firmware.


Larry


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Bob,
> 
> 
> I tried running an update for my HD-XA2 this afternoon. As Ben indicated, I received a message stating that I had up to date firmware.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thank you - I just looked at the instructions (when all else fails...) and reailized that I only turned DHCP "ON" and missed the icon for DNS. After turning DNS to "ON" and re-booting the player, I also get the firmware is up to date message.


NOW I AM READY TO UPDATE

















Bob


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a Studio Canal disc and I apologize, but I didn't get a chance to try Avia this evening (just hooked up the HD-XA2 a few hours ago). The thing that has/had me confused is the fact that I set the multichannel subwoofer sensitivity to +15db and still didn't get a test tone from the HD-XA2. But if I understand what I've read in this thread, the test tone is broken and I am better of with a disc. Typically, I use internal test tones like the ones found on my receiver or DVD player. I'll try a Avia the next time I get a chance.
> 
> 
> Mark



I had a chance to try the test tones on Avia and the Pirates disc. With my Integra DTR-6.5 multichannel analog inputs. My subwoofer sensitivity was set to +15db and I could barely hear the subwoofer test tone from either disc. I've resorted to using the SPDIF connection for the time being.


Mark


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pifemaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you - I just looked at the instructions (when all else fails...) and reailized that I only turned DHCP "ON" and missed the icon for DNS. After turning DNS to "ON" and re-booting the player, I also get the firmware is up to date message.
> 
> 
> NOW I AM READY TO UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



It may be worth noting that Bob said he rebooted the HD-XA2 after enabling DHCP and DNS. I only mention this because I enabled DHCP and DNS and, while the player found the IP address, gateway, and proper DNS server from my DHCP server, it still said "cannot find server" until I rebooted the player and tried the update process again.


Thanks Bob.


----------



## pifemaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It may be worth noting that Bob said he rebooted the HD-XA2 after enabling DHCP and DNS. I only mention this because I enabled DHCP and DNS and, while the player found the IP address, gateway, and proper DNS server from my DHCP server, it still said "cannot find server" until I rebooted the player and tried the update process again.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob.



Yes - I probably should have emphasized the Re-boot. I also turned DNS on and tried to check for an update without sucess. *It was only after a player re-boot that it worked.*


Glad that it's working for you too.


Bob


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a chance to try the test tones on Avia and the Pirates disc. With my Integra DTR-6.5 multichannel analog inputs. My subwoofer sensitivity was set to +15db and I could barely hear the subwoofer test tone from either disc.



Wow. Don't know what else to tell you to try. It should work in my experience with my XA2. Did you check (try swapping) cables one last time as a sanity check?


I get 90 dB SPL on the Total Recall audio check (HD DVD Bonus feature) when the other channels give 70 dB. So (even though I don't think that disc is good for calibration) I am confident that the design (and mine as built) of the XA2 can properly drive a subwoofer with its 5.1 analog outputs (given enough sub boost). There is always the possibility of a particular unit having a problem.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applejackaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't believe how well this player up-converts sd dvd. Watching HP and the Chamber of Secrets after they missed the train, the outside of the train station. The railing on the upper right becomes completely resolved at EE 2, and there doesn't seem to be any down side to it! Colors seem smoother and more vibrant.
> 
> The XA2 is a worthwhile step up from the XA1 IMO.
> 
> 
> Dark Crystal Superbit looks great. Can't wait to try TFE Superbit.
> 
> 
> I have only watched xXx in HD and it looked great. Hard to tell but I think you want to turn EE back to 0 for HD material.
> 
> 
> Using Hitachi 51" CRT RPTV with DVI, calibrated by Avical. (No DVI problems)



Has anybody else played with the sharpness and enhancement settings on the HD-XA2. When I had the Reon based DVD-2930CI I got very positive results when playing with these. Right now I have the HD-A1 which has finer detail than the DVD-2930CI. I was hoping that the HD-XA2 might provide the best of both worlds. I've been hearing that that the HD-XA2 has a more refined image -- but is not as sharp as the HD-A1/XA1. I don't know if people have really tuned the sharpness settings on the HD-XA2. I have a direct view CRT that is inherently soft, so I can use all of the sharpness I can get. I also found that at least with the HD-A1 that my TV's scaler can at resolve finer detail than the HD-A1 scaler (based on HQV and DVE resolution test patterns).


----------



## joerod

I noticed the Enhancement seemed to bring out more stars in the ORION logo picture before Lucky Number Slevin lastnite. It reminded me of Benq's senseye (or whatever it is) feature... very cool!


----------



## goldielox

Here are my initial impressions. Note that I am moving up from an HD-A1 to this player.


1. Very solid outer construction. The brushed aluminum casing is very nice.


2. The remote looks the same as the HD-A1, with the exception that it's black? I didn't even have to reprogram my Harmony 880.


3. LED display looks kind of "out dated" for this player.


4. Response time is great. I don't have a problem with the load/ command response time for this player.


5. I'm not noticing any difference in picture quality from the HD-A1. Note that I've only played SD disk so far!


6. I just spent ~$1000 for a fricken DVD player!


I'm not experiencing any problems with the unit, but then again, my HD-A1 never caused me any of the problems that many mention they are "living with." If I do experience problems with the unit, I will utilize my warranty.


My setup, Pioneer 82 TSX, Samsung 5087W.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. Don't know what else to tell you to try. It should work in my experience with my XA2. Did you check (try swapping) cables one last time as a sanity check?



Yes, I did try swapping the cables. I suppose I could lower the output of the other five channels to compensate though. I only increased the output on the subwoofer via my receiver.



Mark


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 6. I just spent ~$1000 for a fricken DVD player!



Am I missing something here? I just checked Amazon and it says 798.88


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> Am I missing something here? I just checked Amazon and it says 798.88



The MSRP is $999. Only one vendor is selling for the price you posted. The other vendors are closer to the MSRP. I'm not sure why Amazon lists the MSRP as $1,299? I paid less than MSRP.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I did try swapping the cables. I suppose I could lower the output of the other five channels to compensate though. I only increased the output on the subwoofer via my receiver.



I increased the subwoofer output at the subwoofer by using its input gain control. Then I decreased the AVR's speaker level for the subwoofer in the AVR since the AVR (in my Yamaha RX-V2500 case) only uses that internal level control for those signals which it tries to control -- 2 channel analog and digital S/PDIF inputs. The AVR's internal sub level control did not affect the 5.1 (or 7.1) MultiChannel Inputs.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

MSRP and MAP is $999.99. Only three retailers are below the actual MAP. Only one is my personal favorite










These high end HD DVD players are still limited in supply.


-Robert


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSRP and MAP is $999.99. Only three retailers are below the actual MAP. Only one is my personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These high end HD DVD players are still limited in supply.
> 
> 
> -Robert



But I do not see where you have it listed. Unless you are not your own favorite.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I increased the subwoofer output at the subwoofer by using its input gain control. Then I decreased the AVR's speaker level for the subwoofer in the AVR since the AVR (in my Yamaha RX-V2500 case) only uses that internal level control for those signals which it tries to control -- 2 channel analog and digital S/PDIF inputs. The AVR's internal sub level control did not affect the 5.1 (or 7.1) MultiChannel Inputs.



Thanks for the tip. My Integra 6.5 is able to control the levels of the digital S/PDIF input independent of the multichannel input. That is, the AVR has level setting for both. Unless the impending firmware addresses this, I will take these suggestions into consideration and recalibrate accordingly.


Mark


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I do not see where you have it listed. Unless you are not your own favorite.



Here's a secret trick, from the home page click on the text *Order Now!* just below the Toshiba HD DVD logo.


-Robert


----------



## joerod

It doesn't get any easier than that!


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a secret trick, from the home page click on the text *Order Now!* just below the Toshiba HD DVD logo.



Well, shoot... I guess it's no longer a secret now!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a secret trick, from the home page click on the text *Order Now!* just below the Toshiba HD DVD logo.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Took me a while to figure it out. If you click on your AVS username/take to your homepage it does not take you to the page you speak of.


----------



## John St

Until this week I've remained on the outskirts of HD/BD format war. I've been casually watching the drama unfold, all the while promising myself that I would not invest in either technology until there was a clear victor.


Up until today I have been using the Samsung HD960, which I purchased about 6 weeks ago. The HD960's up-conversion to 1080p was very, very disappointing. I've also had problems with brief picture freezes and terrible amounts of macroblocking/noise.


The positive reviews of the HD-XA2 on this forum are what finally knocked me off the fence. As someone with a very large existing collection of standard definition DVDs, the XA2's impressive up-converting ability was a major deciding factor in my choice.


I'm hooking the XA2 to my Samsung HL-S6187W 61" 1080p DLP HDTV via HDMI. My receiver is the Yamaha HTR-5760, which does not have HDMI. I'm tempted to upgrade now, but I'm going to be patient and wait until I can buy a receiver with HDMI 1.3. I have a full 7.1 Axiom/SVS speaker system.


After hooking up the XA2 I ran through the menus and made some basic adjustments, hooked up an Ethernet cable, added it to my LAN and then did a quick calibration with AVIA. I'll have time to play around with the settings in more detail this weekend.


I've had the player on since around noon today when it was delivered. So far I've not experienced any problems, lockups, playback issues or judder.


This is in no way meant to be a full review, but here are some random thoughts:


- The case and styling look great. I like the subtle red/blue glow around the power button. I could do without the blue glow underneath the player.


- The remote seems nice, but I use the Harmony 880. The Harmony had no problems communicating with the player.


- The menu system is easy to navigate. Network setup is a breeze.


- I ordered 11 HD-DVD titles to start off what I'm sure will wind up being another huge collection







They all looked and sounded absolutely draw-dropping--as good or better than anything I've seen on HDTV. I expected to be blown away, but the image and sound actually exceeded my expectations.


- The next test was something I was nervous about: up-conversion. I wanted to try the same DVDs that left me disappointed with the HD960, so first I put in SW Episode III. I couldn't believe the difference. I actually thought I was looking at an HD image at times. There is simply no comparison between the HD960 and the XA2 when it comes to up-converting to 1080p. I was so happy that I swear I almost started crying--suddenly my existing DVD collection didn't feel so outdated! Next I tried a couple LoTR extended editions and the difference between the two players was astonishing. Disc after Disc went into the player, and each time I couldn't believe the difference.


This is an amazing player, and any trepidation I felt about dropping a grand on it is long, long gone.


Thanks to the AVS community for all the information I found here that lead me to the XA2!


----------



## batdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I got an HD-XA2 (well borrowed from DIY GUY..and look for some HDA2 v. HDXA2 screen shots tonight!!!).....



Where are the screen shots you promised?


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John St* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the AVS community for all the information I found here that lead me to the XA2!



John -- I'm very glad your system produces the quality of results I saw on mine for upconversion. It makes your whole DVD collection appear completely new again!


I was hestitant about posting the tests that Tom Huffman and I did originally on upconversion as I thought the video processor folks would slam us for claiming that the XA2 improved upon upconversion vs. an SDI feed into the Crystallio II.


Enjoy!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The MSRP is $999. Only one vendor is selling for the price you posted. The other vendors are closer to the MSRP. I'm not sure why Amazon lists the MSRP as $1,299? I paid less than MSRP.



I spent 800 from an authorized dealer, but I made up for it spending 1250 for the Pio Blu-Ray


----------



## jrseau55

I just wanted to chime in that I too am getting the LFE output issue via analog output to my B&K preamp. The only workaround I have figured out is lowering all the other channels on the XA2 AND increasing the LFE output for a custom preset for HD-DVD.


The difference level is definitely more than 10dB that people have been suggesting.


And it's definitely not the cable nor the 5.1 input.


I am hoping a firmware update from Toshiba fixes this issue


----------



## calikarim

i watched Mummy Returns yesterday, entire movie and tweaked all picture setting on my XA-2 i got from Robert, and let me tell you this, this movie equals King Kong on my XA-1. The difference in quality in picture when i do A/b comparisons XA-1 to XA-2 is about 40%. The picture is 3D, and pops out at you. i have mosquito noise reduction, and enhanced color to 2, my god what a picture. The same movie looks flat, still good but flat on XA-1. This movie is in my top three, after KOng and Hulk , this movie is it, amazing .



The resolution of detail is startk,like a 8 megapixel digital camera. I just got a new camera and will try post some shots. This is the player to have, if you want the best picture. The colors are so vivid and images so sharp and lack pixelation, i have NEVER SEEN MY MITSUBISHI 65 INCH RPTV, LOOK SO RICH AND SHARP. Rivals the show higher definition on HD net.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i watched Mummy Returns yesterday, entire movie and tweaked all picture setting on my XA-2 i got from Robert, and let me tell you this, this movie equals King Kong on my XA-1. The difference in quality in picture when i do A/b comparisons XA-1 to XA-2 is about 40%. The picture is 3D, and pops out at you. i have mosquito noise reduction, and enhanced color to 2, my god what a picture. The same movie looks flat, still good but flat on XA-1. This movie is in my top three, after KOng and Hulk , this movie is it, amazing .



I don't ask this lightly as I know every setup is differently, but are there some generally accepted settings which are fairly universal with regards to the player?


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have mosquito noise reduction, and enhanced color to 2, my god what a picture.



I don't think any of the NR functions are used/available during HD DVD playback.


----------



## bokes

I would also like to know of any universal settings.

Such as: Black enhanced, color boost and noise reduction features.

What are you guys using?


as of now- I am running 720p to the display. (will get a 1080p in the summer)

I have my contrast at -2, brightness at -1,

Mosquito reduction- ON,

Black enhanced- ON


The colors on SD discs definately pop.

HD is simply outstanding. (I hope we see some Universal classics soon- Jaws, ET, BTTF, etc)


Before the AX2- I was using SDI mod DVDO HD+.

I am selling the DVDO. AX2 is that good.


----------



## John St




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorelevitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was hestitant about posting the tests that Tom Huffman and I did originally on upconversion as I thought the video processor folks would slam us for claiming that the XA2 improved upon upconversion vs. an SDI feed into the Crystallio II.



Well, I'm *very* glad that you both decided to post your tests and thoughts on the XA2's upconversion abilities. That particular thread had a huge impact on me, and was the major influence in my choice to buy one. Thank you very much!


----------



## thetman




> Quote:
> I just wanted to chime in that I too am getting the LFE output issue via analog output to my B&K preamp. The only workaround I have figured out is lowering all the other channels on the XA2 AND increasing the LFE output for a custom preset for HD-DVD.



I am using a B&K preamp as well (ref50) but tried tweaking everyhting and gave up-now I am just running coax to the preamp. It still sounds very good-but kinda bummed i coould not get the analogs to workout properly.

thetman


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bokes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Before the AX2- I was using SDI mod DVDO HD+.
> 
> I am selling the DVDO. AX2 is that good.



Before you jump the gun, run the Avia moving plate test on both players and observe the upward movement of the plate.


I too was thinking of doing the same, but found that the SDI modded HD+ handled this movement pretty good and fairly bad on the A1. I understand from a well respected calibrator that the XA2 has problems in this area and to hold off until a firmware fix corrects it.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrseau55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to chime in that I too am getting the LFE output issue via analog output to my B&K preamp. The only workaround I have figured out is lowering all the other channels on the XA2 AND increasing the LFE output for a custom preset for HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> The difference level is definitely more than 10dB that people have been suggesting.
> 
> 
> And it's definitely not the cable nor the 5.1 input.
> 
> 
> I am hoping a firmware update from Toshiba fixes this issue




Do you have the same problem when playing sd dvd? Mine didn't, only with HD DVD. If you have to lower all other channels to achieve the proper "balance" when it plays HD DVD, would the audio sound "distorted" when you play sd dvd in the XA2 if sd dvds don't have that low LFE issue?


----------



## markrubin

remote control starburst


can someone explain the function of the 4 extra cursor buttons at 45/135/225/315 degrees?


Thanks


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> I just wanted to chime in that I too am getting the LFE output issue via analog output to my B&K preamp. The only workaround I have figured out is lowering all the other channels on the XA2 AND increasing the LFE output for a custom preset for HD-DVD.



There's allot of discussion on this that's available in the amp & receivers section of this forum. The LFE is low on purpose. This was also true for the HD-A1.


Save yourself some stress and use the optical out with your B&K. You are going to need adjustible analog inputs to fix this problem, which the B&K does not have.


I'll try to post a link that I found helpfull.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's allot of discussion on this that's available in the amp & receivers section of this forum. The LFE is low on purpose. This was also true for the HD-A1.
> 
> 
> Save yourself some stress and use the optical out with your B&K. You are going to need adjustible analog inputs to fix this problem, which the B&K does not have.
> 
> 
> I'll try to post a link that I found helpfull.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147



Goldie,


I reveiewed that thread, and while it was helpful, it doesn't seem to address the issue many of us are having. That is, although I have set my subwoofer sensitivity set to +15db for my multichannel analog inputs, the subwoofer output is still exceedingly low; not just 10db or 15db lower. I would have thought this a problem with my receiver if it weren't for the fact that others share this experience. Am I wrong?


I'm still impressed with this player and plan on keeping it.



Mark


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John St* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - The case and styling look great. I like the subtle red/blue glow around the power button. I could do without the blue glow underneath the player.



Hit the DIMMER button on the remote and the blue light under the player goes away. Unfortunately, the dimmer setting is not remembered after you power off the player.


----------



## redspectral

Hello,


Well I finally hooked up my new XA2 to my Pioneer FHD1 and was very impressed. It puts out a fantastic picture!


I did experience one problem though and was hoping any of you on the forum could tell me if they experienced the same thing.


I played Batman Begins and every once in a while when I turn on the entire system with my universal remote the sound comes in all choppy. I generally turn everything off and on again and it is fine. Its happened a couple of times and was wondering if it is the hd dvd or the player.


Ever happen to anyone else.


Also could someone tell me how to use the Bookmark function. I was watching the Batman and had to stop it to pick up a phone call and noticed it started over when I came back and pressed play.

I noticed people talking about the bookmark function.


Any help would be much appreciated.


Cheers!


----------



## toddb1




goldielox said:


> There's allot of discussion on this that's available in the amp & receivers section of this forum. The LFE is low on purpose. This was also true for the HD-A1.
> 
> 
> Save yourself some stress and use the optical out with your B&K. You are going to need adjustible analog inputs to fix this problem, which the B&K does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, is there a reason to keep the XA2 over an A2 when pairing with B&K? Is there a noticable difference in PQ (both HD & SD) to justify the approx. $500 difference?


----------



## nhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redspectral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Well I finally hooked up my new XA2 to my Pioneer FHD1 and was very impressed. It puts out a fantastic picture!
> 
> 
> I did experience one problem though and was hoping any of you on the forum could tell me if they experienced the same thing.
> 
> 
> I played Batman Begins and every once in a while when I turn on the entire system with my universal remote the sound comes in all choppy. I generally turn everything off and on again and it is fine. Its happened a couple of times and was wondering if it is the hd dvd or the player.
> 
> 
> Ever happen to anyone else.
> 
> 
> Also could someone tell me how to use the Bookmark function. I was watching the Batman and had to stop it to pick up a phone call and noticed it started over when I came back and pressed play.
> 
> I noticed people talking about the bookmark function.
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Simple. Press the "B" key on the remote to add the scene to "My Scenes" before you shut off the player. When you restart, and you are at the Menu, press "Extras" to access your "My Scenes", and click O.K. on the scene you want to start playing from. This works on the King Kong HD-DVD.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> I reveiewed that thread, and while it was helpful, it doesn't seem to address the issue many of us are having. That is, although I have set my subwoofer sensitivity set to +15db for my multichannel analog inputs, the subwoofer output is still exceedingly low; not just 10db or 15db lower. I would have thought this a problem with my receiver if it weren't for the fact that others share this experience. Am I wrong?



Let me clarify, as I don't think we are comparing apples to apples. The poster had commented on how he can't hear the LFE through his B&K reference 50. Maybe the player does have a LFE greater than 15db....if it does and this was not the intention of the manufacturer, than yes it has a problem that needs to be fixed.


The B&K Reference 50 does not provide the option to increase the LFE signal via it's analog inputs; therefore, if the LFE of the Toshiba is outputing at it's designed level (10db or 15db lower) B&K Reference 50 owners will still suffer from LFE when using the 6 channel analog inputs.


There are workarounds as posted in the link, but they all seem to have their shortcomings. My suggestion is to use the coax or toslink and be happy until we get a few updates on the Toshiba and more receivers come available that can correctly decode the audio portion of HD-DVD's.


Keep in mind the only time that there is a benefit to using the analog outputs is when you're watching an actual HD-DVD.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> If that is the case, is there a reason to keep the XA2 over an A2 when pairing with B&K? Is there a noticable difference in PQ (both HD & SD) to justify the approx. $500 difference?



I've never hooked up an A2 to my system so I can't comment on the picture quality of one over the other, with the exception that the specification of the XA2 includes the ability to output a 1080P signal.


My goal at this point has been to get the best possible playback of my SD DVD's as I can afford. I was considering purchasing the Denon 2930 which has the same (I believe) video chip as the HD-XA2. With the discounts available, I was able to purchase the XA2 for ~$50 less than the Denon 2930. The three free HD disks from Toshiba are an additional bonus.


The Denon 2930 does of course include features from the last great format war (SACD/DVD Audio) which I won't elaborate on!


----------



## JimP




toddb1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's allot of discussion on this that's available in the amp & receivers section of this forum. The LFE is low on purpose. This was also true for the HD-A1.
> 
> 
> Save yourself some stress and use the optical out with your B&K. You are going to need adjustible analog inputs to fix this problem, which the B&K does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, is there a reason to keep the XA2 over an A2 when pairing with B&K? Is there a noticable difference in PQ (both HD & SD) to justify the approx. $500 difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not responding to this sooner.
> 
> 
> I have an A1 with a Ref 50.
> 
> I use analog input and have program a preset on the Ref 50 with the bass boosted and center channel adjusted per Avia test tones. All I have to do is press "9 enter" and I'm switched to the correct input and appropriate adjustments are made.
> 
> 
> As I like to run my sub 5dbs hotter than the mains, I also have a subwoofer adjustment I have to do through the SMS-1. If you calibrate your sub flat to the other speakers, then you probably won't have to do the sub adjustment.
> 
> 
> As for reasons to keep the XA2 over an A2 with pairing with the Ref 50, you can enjoy high resolution sound that's not available on a A2 without having to rebuy your receiver/preamp. ....and lets face it, as soon as you replace your $2,000 preamp, they'll come out with another format. I'd rather spend a few hundred more on the player and be done with it for a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## John St

I was able to play around a with my new XA2 a little bit more today.


One of the settings I experimented with is "Edge Enhancement". On some titles I was hard pressed to see any difference at all, but on "The Italian Job" it absolutely destroyed the picture--especially when set to level 2. Frankly I don't think "The Italian Job" on HD-DVD looks very good anyway, but with the EE set to 2 there was so much noise and sparkly pixels right from the start that I couldn't believe it.


I've read a few favorable comments about the EE setting, but so far I'm not impressed. If anyone else has "The Italian Job", I'd be interested in your comments.


Is there a standout title or scene that anyone can suggest that might help me to better see the alleged benefits of the EE setting?


The 3 anti-noise settings seem to do a good job, especially with upconverted standard definition DVDs. For now I'm leaving those on, but plan to do some more experimenting this weekend.


I'd be very interested in hearing how other people have their players set up...


----------



## mystery

I just read today that in the manual on page 37? it states that these functions don't affect HD DVD, only SD DVD.


Wayne


----------



## John St




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystery* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read today that in the manual on page 37? it states that these functions don't affect HD DVD, only SD DVD.
> 
> 
> Wayne



The 3 anti-noise functions only work with SD DVD (and, as I mentioned above, IMO they work pretty well). The EE function _does_ work with HD DVD, however.


----------



## redspectral

Is there any difference as to what setting resolution you have the XA2 on for watching SD DVD's?


I have it set at 1080p for my HD DVD watching and have not tried switching it to other settings for SD DVD watching. Is there any difference if I set it to 1080i for SD watching?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> remote control starburst
> 
> 
> can someone explain the function of the 4 extra cursor buttons at 45/135/225/315 degrees?
> 
> 
> Thanks



For the future interactive games and applications I suppose.. there is mention of that kind of application in the HD DVD spec paper..


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Goldie,
> 
> 
> I reveiewed that thread, and while it was helpful, it doesn't seem to address the issue many of us are having. That is, although I have set my subwoofer sensitivity set to +15db for my multichannel analog inputs, the subwoofer output is still exceedingly low; not just 10db or 15db lower. I would have thought this a problem with my receiver if it weren't for the fact that others share this experience. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> I'm still impressed with this player and plan on keeping it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



I have the same problem when using analog 5.1 on my Sunfire IV, so it is definitely an issue with the player!


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redspectral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any difference as to what setting resolution you have the XA2 on for watching SD DVD's?
> 
> 
> I have it set at 1080p for my HD DVD watching and have not tried switching it to other settings for SD DVD watching. Is there any difference if I set it to 1080i for SD watching?



Results vary according to the display ability to deinterlace and process the signal.


Your best bet is to use some of the test on the Avia calibration disk, specifically the moving plate test. The setting that has the least noise in this pattern is likely the one you should use.


----------



## Lars158

Overall the player is much nicer than the HD-A1 model, in particular the responsiveness... the picture quality is of course fantastic!


However, I have the following major issue :


1) The player shuts off by it self after a few minutes of viewing (more so on some HD-DVD's than others). This happens consistently after about 5-10 minutes of playtime on Eagles HD-DVD (which by the way is an excellent transfer!)

2) When skipping chapters the sound sometimes get corrupted. Once I go back one chapter and restart the playback the sound comes back to normal

3) Subwoofer output on the analog is extremely low


By reading this thread it seems others are experiencing the same issues as I do.


Due to these issues I am not sure it was a good idea to upgrade from the HD-A1, which was very stable overall. I am hoping the issues I have on the XA2 will be addressed with a soon to come firmware upgrade!


Anyone have an idea what the reason may be for the shut-off issue? Should I return the player right away or wait for a firmware upgrade?


Thanks, /Lars


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Overall the player is much nicer than the HD-A1 model, in particular the responsiveness... the picture quality is of course fantastic!
> 
> 
> However, I have the following major issue :
> 
> 
> 1) The player shuts off by it self after a few minutes of viewing (more so on some HD-DVD's than others). This happens consistently after about 5-10 minutes of playtime on Eagles HD-DVD (which by the way is an excellent transfer!)
> 
> 2) When skipping chapters the sound sometimes get corrupted. Once I go back one chapter and restart the playback the sound comes back to normal
> 
> 3) Subwoofer output on the analog is extremely low
> 
> 
> By reading this thread it seems others are experiencing the same issues as I do.
> 
> 
> Due to these issues I am not sure it was a good idea to upgrade from the HD-A1, which was very stable overall. I am hoping the issues I have on the XA2 will be addressed with a soon to come firmware upgrade!
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what the reason may be for the shut-off issue? Should I return the player right away or wait for a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> Thanks, /Lars



lars,


As it so happens, I was listening to the Concert in New Orleans and Eagles HD DVD back to back today. I had absolutely no issues with the XA-2. I too was skipping around on both disks. Sound was excellent and I had my monitor turned off...the shut off issue looks like you got a bad player. I had my player turned on at 9AM EST and now it's 3PM. Non stop.


FWIW, my XA-1 also had no issues, but so far I like the responsiveness of the XA-2.


----------



## JMCecil

I've been running my XA2 almost non-stop for two days now without a problem. I'm wondering if people who are having shut down problems have them in enclosures that are causing the to overheat? Or, maybe just have it next to another heat source. Or, maybe you keep your house at 90







. Just something to think about.


----------



## joerod

Mine has never shut down. I have not experienced the quirky audio screeching since last Sunday. Maybe my little trick did the job...


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what the reason may be for the shut-off issue? Should I return the player right away or wait for a firmware upgrade?



I would get a replacement unit: have been using my XA2 a lot: never saw a shut-off issue


----------



## Lars158

Thanks for the input... I am thinking that perhaps the unit is very sensitive to heat. I had the HD-A1 in a closed cabinet and a HD-TIVO on top of it, which worked fine. But now with the XA2 being )maybe) more heat sensitive perhaps that's why I have this issue. I tried to keep the cabinet door open and I notice that it does not shut-off any more... I may need to put the player on a separate shelf (i.e. keep the top of the player clear). Have anyone noticed the player to be heat sensitive? This can of course also be an issue only on my player which would justify a replacement, but could also be that the XA2 model is just a very heat sensitive player compared with the HD-A1.


----------



## JimP

Lars158 and plazman,


Did you both buy your players from Robert????? What was the approximate receipt date?


What do you have them connected to and are they well ventilated??


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input... I am thinking that perhaps the unit is very sensitive to heat. I had the HD-A1 in a closed cabinet and a HD-TIVO on top of it, which worked fine. But now with the XA2 being )maybe) more heat sensitive perhaps that's why I have this issue. I tried to keep the cabinet door open and I notice that it does not shut-off any more... I may need to put the player on a separate shelf (i.e. keep the top of the player clear). Have anyone noticed the player to be heat sensitive? This can of course also be an issue only on my player which would justify a replacement, but could also be that the XA2 model is just a very heat sensitive player compared with the HD-A1.



The is a total speculation so don't take it as fact. But the video chip is different between the two units. So, it is possible that they have different threshold for heat. Or, that the XA2 actually emits more heat. There are a bunch of factors that could make the specific configuration more sensitive. But, in general when a computer has shutdown problems, heat is your first suspect.


----------



## Lars158

JimP, yes I bought mine from Robert last week.


I have it in a closed cabinet that is not very well ventilated (and I have a HD-TIVO standing on top of it)... I am now rearranging to keep the top of the player clean to see if that resolves the shut-off issue. I can already see when I keep the cabinet door open that the issue is no longer there, so I am fairly certain it's a heat issue (however, the HD-A1 was in the same position before and I had no heat issues with that player).


As far as connections, I have it hooked up with HDMI and Component (HDMI to my BenQ W10000 projector using 1080p, and component to my DLP 720p RPTV).

For audio I am using 5.1 analog out to my Sunfire IV pre-pro.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JimP, yes I bought mine from Robert last week.
> 
> 
> I have it in a closed cabinet that is not very well ventilated (and I have a HD-TIVO standing on top of it)... I am now rearranging to keep the top of the player clean to see if that resolves the shut-off issue. I can already see when I keep the cabinet door open that the issue is no longer there, so I am fairly certain it's a heat issue (however, the HD-A1 was in the same position before and I had no heat issues with that player).
> 
> 
> As far as connections, I have it hooked up with HDMI and Component (HDMI to my BenQ W10000 projector using 1080p, and component to my DLP 720p RPTV).
> 
> For audio I am using 5.1 analog out to my Sunfire IV pre-pro.



Maybe just get a 115vac fan from RadioShack and install it on the back side of the cabinet to vent it (many do this with closed cabinets).


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me clarify, as I don't think we are comparing apples to apples. The poster had commented on how he can't hear the LFE through his B&K reference 50. Maybe the player does have a LFE greater than 15db....if it does and this was not the intention of the manufacturer, than yes it has a problem that needs to be fixed.
> 
> 
> The B&K Reference 50 does not provide the option to increase the LFE signal via it's analog inputs; therefore, if the LFE of the Toshiba is outputing at it's designed level (10db or 15db lower) B&K Reference 50 owners will still suffer from LFE when using the 6 channel analog inputs.
> 
> 
> There are workarounds as posted in the link, but they all seem to have their shortcomings. My suggestion is to use the coax or toslink and be happy until we get a few updates on the Toshiba and more receivers come available that can correctly decode the audio portion of HD-DVD's.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the only time that there is a benefit to using the analog outputs is when you're watching an actual HD-DVD.



I have my XA2 hooked up to my Denon 2807 by HDMI. I am also experiencing low LFE. Is there any way to increase the SW level for that input only? I have reaad the manual again and don't see an option for this. If i set up the speaker levels, is it just for that input or is it global. Sorry for the novice question but any help would be much appreciated.


thanks,

Jason


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe just get a 115vac fan from RadioShack and install it on the back side of the cabinet to vent it (many do this with closed cabinets).



The cabinet is built into the wall, so the option of fans in the back is not there for me... instead I have a fan in the attic that suck up the air from the top if the cabinet, but it is not enough to keep the cabinet cool (I have lots of stuff in there on 6 shelf - and some equipment stacked).


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my XA2 hooked up to my Denon 2807 by HDMI. I am also experiencing low LFE. Is there any way to increase the SW level for that input only? I have reaad the manual again and don't see an option for this. If i set up the speaker levels, is it just for that input or is it global. Sorry for the novice question but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jason



Per this post the Denon 2807 is one of the few A/V receivers that doesn't have LFE problems. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&page=4&pp=30 


Make sure your speakers are set to "small" in the receiver setup is all I can think of. I have had a Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS for two weeks now and it for sure has a LFE issue. I picked up a Denon 2807 yesterday and will be testing it out tonight. The Pioneer may be going back to Magnolia.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my XA2 hooked up to my Denon 2807 by HDMI. I am also experiencing low LFE. Is there any way to increase the SW level for that input only? I have reaad the manual again and don't see an option for this. If i set up the speaker levels, is it just for that input or is it global. Sorry for the novice question but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jason



Do you have the optical output set to bitstream?


----------



## plazman

Mine is well ventilated. I received it from VE on Friday. Ordered on Wednesday. I've noticed that unlike the XA1 it does get warm to the touch.


SD upconversion on this player as many have reported is very good. We watched Ran and parts of Kagemusha, both Criterion collection DVD.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Per this post the Denon 2807 is one of the few A/V receivers that doesn't have LFE problems. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&page=4&pp=30
> 
> 
> Make sure your speakers are set to "small" in the receiver setup is all I can think of. I have had a Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS for two weeks now and it for sure has a LFE issue. I picked up a Denon 2807 yesterday and will be testing it out tonight. The Pioneer may be going back to Magnolia.



Please let us know how it works with your Denon. I do have the speakers set to small.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have the optical output set to bitstream?



99% sure. i'll check in the morning.


----------



## sawtooth81

Is the consensus that if you have a 1080p panel you need to get the XA2?


Will the HD-A20 suffice?


The HD-A2's 1080i output is not sufficient, correct?


----------



## Kosty

Anybody compare the output options into a 720p display?


With the HD XA1 it was better to (at least until last firmware upgrade) to send 1080i into the display and have the display downconvert that to 720p.


How is the 720p output from the HD XA2? For upconverted DVD and HD DVD. Component or HDMI. I will be using HDMI into a 720 front projector.


Mine shows up probably on Wed and I'm looking for other experiences...


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sawtooth81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the consensus that if you have a 1080p panel you need to get the XA2?
> 
> 
> Will the HD-A20 suffice?
> 
> 
> The HD-A2's 1080i output is not sufficient, correct?


 http://www.projectorcentral.com/blu-ray_2.htm 


"The truth is this: The Toshiba HD-DVD player outputs 1080i, and the Samsung Blu-ray player outputs both 1080i and 1080p. What they fail to mention is that it makes absolutely no difference which transmission format you usefeeding 1080i or 1080p into your projector or HDTV will give you the exact same picture. Why? Both disc formats encode film material in progressive scan 1080p at 24 frames per second. It does not matter whether you output this data in 1080i or 1080p since all 1080 lines of information on the disc are fed into your video display either way. The only difference is the order in which they are transmitted. If they are fed in progressive order (1080p), the video display will process them in that order. If they are fed in interlaced format (1080i), the video display simply reassembles them into their original progressive scan order. Either way all 1080 lines per frame that are on the disc make it into the projector or TV. The fact is, if you happen to have the Samsung Blu-ray player and a video display that takes both 1080i and 1080p, you can switch the player back and forth between 1080i and 1080p output and see absolutely no difference in the picture. So this notion that the Blu-ray player is worth more money due to 1080p output is nonsense."


----------



## nhey

I had the A1 and just replaced it with the XA2. There is a lot to like about the XA2 - much quicker startup being one, and better SD upscaling. However, so far, I am very disappointed with the HD picture quality on the XA2 as compared to the A1. I just watched King Kong and Batman Begins -both are supposedly among the best transfers. The HD picture (Qualia 006 calibrated display, with HDMI directly to the Qualia) on the XA2 seemed clean but "flat" with no "pop" whatsoever. The A1 always had a "wow" factor to its picture. Yes, I'm outputting "up to 1080i". Watching King Kong, I thought that this was no better than average HD quality I get with Comcast. Detail not great, and just "flat" looking. My bulb has about 1500 hours on it. I'm wondering if others who had the A1 or XA1 are experiencing the same thing.


Not sure why this is the case.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the A1 and just replaced it with the XA2. There is a lot to like about the XA2 - much quicker startup being one, and better SD upscaling. However, so far, I am very disappointed with the HD picture quality on the XA2 as compared to the A1. I just watched King Kong and Batman Begins -both are supposedly among the best transfers. The HD picture (Qualia 006 calibrated display, with HDMI directly to the Qualia) on the XA2 seemed clean but "flat" with no "pop" whatsoever. The A1 always had a "wow" factor to its picture. Yes, I'm outputting "up to 1080i". Watching King Kong, I thought that this was no better than average HD quality I get with Comcast. Detail not great, and just "flat" looking. My bulb has about 1500 hours on it. I'm wondering if others who had the A1 or XA1 are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> Not sure why this is the case.



That is contrary to most reports. I have the HD XA1 and I will have an HD XA2 probaly on Wed next week.


Perhaps you have a setting that is off (how about overscan??)


----------



## REFLEX

Im pleased with the XA2 over the A1.... much happier with it. I also had the A1 on 1080i ofcourse and the XA2 on 1080p, dont really think it makes much of a difference ofcourse... unless the XA2 is better processing than the TV...


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the A1 and just replaced it with the XA2. There is a lot to like about the XA2 - much quicker startup being one, and better SD upscaling. However, so far, I am very disappointed with the HD picture quality on the XA2 as compared to the A1. I just watched King Kong and Batman Begins -both are supposedly among the best transfers. The HD picture (Qualia 006 calibrated display, with HDMI directly to the Qualia) on the XA2 seemed clean but "flat" with no "pop" whatsoever. The A1 always had a "wow" factor to its picture. Yes, I'm outputting "up to 1080i". Watching King Kong, I thought that this was no better than average HD quality I get with Comcast. Detail not great, and just "flat" looking. My bulb has about 1500 hours on it. I'm wondering if others who had the A1 or XA1 are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> Not sure why this is the case.



nhey,


I've got a hunch I know what is happening.


On your HDMI input, can you tell if its RGB, 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 using your XA2 as the input device??


----------



## plazman

Only data point on 720p with the XA2 is a colleague at work who is using one for around a week now connected to a 720p projector. I've seen some SD conversion and a snippets of HD DVD at his place and the colors, contrast and sharpness were excellent, better than Cox HD channels. I went to see his set up before ordering my own. However, he does not have an A1 to compare 720p. Me personally have only 1080p displays.....


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only data point on 720p with the XA2 is a colleague at work who is using one for around a week now connected to a 720p projector. I've seen some SD conversion and a snippets of HD DVD at his place and the colors, contrast and sharpness were excellent, better than Cox HD channels. I went to see his set up before ordering my own. However, he does not have an A1 to compare 720p. Me personally have only 1080p displays.....



Does he have the XA2 putiing out 720P or 1080i?


----------



## nhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nhey,
> 
> 
> I've got a hunch I know what is happening.
> 
> 
> On your HDMI input, can you tell if its RGB, 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 using your XA2 as the input device??





How can I determine that?


I do have the Digital Video Essentials disc if there's a test pattern you can point me to. (Also have the "old" Avia disc).


----------



## JimP

nhey,


Neither one of those will help.

Let me do some Qualia 006 research and I'll get back with you.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the A1 and just replaced it with the XA2. There is a lot to like about the XA2 - much quicker startup being one, and better SD upscaling. However, so far, I am very disappointed with the HD picture quality on the XA2 as compared to the A1. I just watched King Kong and Batman Begins -both are supposedly among the best transfers. The HD picture (Qualia 006 calibrated display, with HDMI directly to the Qualia) on the XA2 seemed clean but "flat" with no "pop" whatsoever. The A1 always had a "wow" factor to its picture. Yes, I'm outputting "up to 1080i". Watching King Kong, I thought that this was no better than average HD quality I get with Comcast. Detail not great, and just "flat" looking. My bulb has about 1500 hours on it. I'm wondering if others who had the A1 or XA1 are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> Not sure why this is the case.




i didn't connect the XA2 to my Q; i have it in my Pio FHD1 setup and it looks great there.


if i get a chance i'll try to temporarily relocate to the Q stack but it may not happen for a week or two as it is not that easily removed from the Pio stack...


as an aside, 1500 is getting on in "lamp" (







) hours in terms of the Q...at least for me it was.


you should also calibrate the Q WITH the new XA2...in other words, technically every source should be calibrated to the display in addition to the display being calibrated.


as for color output, when i was trying to determine for the ps3 PM indicated that he believed the Q was RGB.


----------



## goldielox




> I picked up a Denon 2807 yesterday and will be testing it out tonight. The Pioneer may be going back to Magnolia.
> 
> 
> So, did you keep the Denon 2807 over the Pioneer 82 TSX?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nhey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the A1 and just replaced it with the XA2. There is a lot to like about the XA2 - much quicker startup being one, and better SD upscaling. However, so far, I am very disappointed with the HD picture quality on the XA2 as compared to the A1. I just watched King Kong and Batman Begins -both are supposedly among the best transfers. The HD picture (Qualia 006 calibrated display, with HDMI directly to the Qualia) on the XA2 seemed clean but "flat" with no "pop" whatsoever. The A1 always had a "wow" factor to its picture. Yes, I'm outputting "up to 1080i". Watching King Kong, I thought that this was no better than average HD quality I get with Comcast. Detail not great, and just "flat" looking. My bulb has about 1500 hours on it. I'm wondering if others who had the A1 or XA1 are experiencing the same thing.



Did you watch the same discs on the A1? It doesn't sound like you have.


----------



## applejackaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applejackaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't believe how well this player up-converts sd dvd. Watching HP and the Chamber of Secrets after they missed the train, the outside of the train station. The railing on the upper right becomes completely resolved at EE 2, and there doesn't seem to be any down side to it! Colors seem smoother and more vibrant.
> 
> The XA2 is a worthwhile step up from the XA1 IMO.
> 
> 
> Dark Crystal Superbit looks great. Can't wait to try TFE Superbit.
> 
> 
> I have only watched xXx in HD and it looked great. Hard to tell but I think you want to turn EE back to 0 for HD material.
> 
> 
> Using Hitachi 51" CRT RPTV with DVI, calibrated by Avical. (No DVI problems)



After more testing,(Mummy Returns) EE1 does help HD material when using the component input IMO. It's one less conversion, I guess. So it's DVI plus EE2 and block noise for SD and component plus EE1 for HD, in my case. This is a great player!


----------



## petmic10

I watched Bad Boys 2 (Superbit) on my XA2 last night with EE set @ 2

and Random Noise set to On and some scenes really started to approach

HD quality. I tried using the Mosquito Noise and Block Noise reduction

features but they seemed to do more harm than good with this disc. I

think because the Superbit discs are pretty high quality to begin with.


Very impressive player thus far.


----------



## mczolton

I've been using *Random NR* with favorable results. All other picture settings at default.


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does he have the XA2 putiing out 720P or 1080i?



XA-2 at upto 720p I believe is his settings. He tried both up to 1080i and 720p and stayed with the 720p.


If I have a chance I'll see what the difference between 720p and 1080i on his set up is.


On my Pio 1080p plasma - I see no difference between 1080i and 1080p, but both are slightly better than 720p. A tiny tiny bit...FWIW.


The XA-2 is also an excellent CD player (that's what I've been doing today, with the light snow falling and fire place lit)


----------



## nhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you watch the same discs on the A1? It doesn't sound like you have.



Yes, I did, and will hook up the A1 again, as I still have it, to see if my memory is accurate.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA-2 is also an excellent CD player (that's what I've been doing today, with the light snow falling and fire place lit)



If you've got Barry White on I know what your up to.


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i didn't connect the XA2 to my Q; i have it in my Pio FHD1 setup and it looks great there.
> 
> 
> if i get a chance i'll try to temporarily relocate to the Q stack but it may not happen for a week or two as it is not that easily removed from the Pio stack...
> 
> 
> as an aside, 1500 is getting on in "lamp" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hours in terms of the Q...at least for me it was.
> 
> 
> you should also calibrate the Q WITH the new XA2...in other words, technically every source should be calibrated to the display in addition to the display being calibrated.
> 
> 
> as for color output, when i was trying to determine for the ps3 PM indicated that he believed the Q was RGB.



BenDover,


Do you have any way of determining what the XA2 is? The A1 is 4:2:2. (according to my plasma HDMI screen) For some reason, I'm thinking its 4:4:4.


----------



## sacasaca

I picked up the XA2 last Wed., and finally had a chance to test it out today.

All I can say is WOW! I was using the 360 add on through my HTPC, which I thought was great, and the PQ is much, much better.

The Sharp 52" D62U I have connected to the player at 1080P seems to be a great match. I have a 52" D92U ordered (replacing the D62U because of banding) and hope the picture will be even better.

I was having second thoughts about the player, but I am sure glad I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Lars158

After doing some more test today I have determined that my problem with the player shutting off by it self after about 10 minutes of viewing a movie only happens when using 1080p output... when I have 1080i output it never happens (I have been running the player for hours in 1080i). I guess this could either be because the player is much more heat sensitive in 1080p compared to 1080i mode - or there is a bug/defect in the player only affecting the 1080p mode. I should probably return the player and stick with the HD-A1 for now.


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine has never shut down. I have not experienced the quirky audio screeching since last Sunday. Maybe my little trick did the job...



Thanks, was the "trick" to reboot the player by holding the power button for 15 sec ? I will try this... Actually I get this corrupt / squeal noise just a minute or so before it shuts down, so I thought it was likely related to heat issue. Also, I onlt get this when having the player in 1080p mode.


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Serenity* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm having a similar problem. Despite my previous post (stating otherwise), I've determined that this is thermal-related. I.E. it's because the unit "thinks" it's too hot. However, when I was seeing this problem, the unit was not even warm to the touch. My unit is in a cabinet with a lot of other devices, all of which are off (in that "side" of my setup, only one thing is ever on at a time). I made a slight change to the spacing in that cabinet, just to provide more "breathing room" for the XA2, and it no longer powers off. However, I still think there is something "not right" about the threshold setting. I.E. I question whether my unit is sensing the temperature correctly, as (again), it's absolutely not "hot", and the unit as actually so cool, that you can't really even tell that the unit is on (when you touch it).



Did you only have this problem when using 1080p output mode? For me it happens consistently on 1080p but never in 1080i. I have rearranged my cabinet rack to give more space around the player, but it still happens







I will have to return this baby even though I really like it when it stays on...


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BenDover,
> 
> Do you have any way of determining what the XA2 is? The A1 is 4:2:2. (according to my plasma HDMI screen) For some reason, I'm thinking its 4:4:4.



Yes, can someone please check this out.


Stacey Spears, have you done an "objective measurement" with the XA2?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BenDover,
> 
> 
> Do you have any way of determining what the XA2 is? The A1 is 4:2:2. (according to my plasma HDMI screen) For some reason, I'm thinking its 4:4:4.




no, i don't have any way of determining that, unfortunately...


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Hello everyone.


I finally got rid of my 720p DVI only Samsung plasma and purchased a 1080p Sharp 52" LCD.


Want to laugh?


I went from my PS3 working fine with the 720p Samsung even though it was going thru my Onkyo 674 receiver and thru an HDMI to DVI adapter but the XA2 would only output 480p because of the HDMI to DVI adapter.


NOW, with my new 1080p HDMI only TV, the XA2 works flawlessly at 1080p but the PS3 can only output 1080i because the Onkyo is having trouble sending the 1080p to the TV therefore the 1080p setting is causing crazy video distortion and breakup as if the screen is having a seizure. Switch back to 1080i and it looks fine.


I know that it's the Onkyo because I connected the PS3 directly to the TV via HDMI and 1080p worked but when the Onkyo was introduced back into the equation the problem came back.


I CAN'T WIN!


Besides all that, one of the two HDMI inputs on the Sharp is dead. You can only hear audio, no video on the screen.


Replacement is already enroute.


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BenDover,
> 
> 
> Do you have any way of determining what the XA2 is? The A1 is 4:2:2. (according to my plasma HDMI screen) For some reason, I'm thinking its 4:4:4.



For the XA2 it is also 4:2:2 (according to my ABT VP50)


----------



## stevekaden

I just finished making an order with Value Electronics for an XA2 and some discs. Just as so many people said, they are great. I had some special situations to deal with and Graham, my CS person, was patient with those details AND my penchant for telling all the stories behind the points.


A pleasure to do business with them and a good deal too (not to mention it was in Stock!)


Now if shipping just doesn't make a mess of this...I might offer some observations in a few days.


----------



## bembol

I guess I should've waited for my HD-XA2 to arrive before selling my HD-A1! LOL










The store I deal with ran into some delay...should arrive by the end of this month. This is killing me, the reviews on this is really amazing!


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the XA2 it is also 4:2:2 (according to my ABT VP50)



Is the YCbCr 4:2:2 8bit or 10bit? (if you can determine)


larry


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the XA2 it is also 4:2:2 (according to my ABT VP50)




If both XA2 and A1 are both 4:2:2, then my theory they were using different specs resulting in different "snap" is shot down. Although the different specs should result in the same picture, I can tell a difference on my display. My methodology is to put up a color bar pattern using a HD signal generator and photographing it with RGB and then 4:2:2 off of the screen. The difference although slight is probably attributable to how the display was calibrated at the factory.


----------



## BadassBuddy

G-damnit! The device worked like a charm for several days. Got to enjoy Jet Li's Fearless in hi-def, several standard-def films, but started to watch Batman Begins today and stopped about 30 mins into the film. When firing it back up a couple hours later, the device no longer reads ANY hi-def DVDs. Getting the error: This disc is not DVD format. Cannot play the disc.


My a$$ it's not. The player has suddenly turned into a non-hi-def DVD player. Standards play fine. Fookin lemon. Toshi is going to fix the device but c'mon, 5 days after receiving it? Do I follow through with the Toshi service and settle for a 5-day-old refurbed device, or do I contact the vendor?


Thanks folks


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BadassBuddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-damnit! The device worked like a charm for several days. Got to enjoy Jet Li's Fearless in hi-def, several standard-def films, but started to watch Batman Begins today and stopped about 30 mins into the film. When firing it back up a couple hours later, the device no longer reads ANY hi-def DVDs. Getting the error: This disc is not DVD format. Cannot play the disc.
> 
> 
> My a$$ it's not. The player has suddenly turned into a non-hi-def DVD player. Standards play fine. Fookin lemon. Toshi is going to fix the device but c'mon, 5 days after receiving it? Do I follow through with the Toshi service and settle for a 5-day-old refurbed device, or do I contact the vendor?
> 
> 
> Thanks folks



Try holding the power on button on the player in for ten seconds until it turns off. This will force a re-boot of the player.


----------



## BadassBuddy

That actually did something but it didn't resolve the problem. It recognized the GoodFellas Hi-Def DVD, but it didn't seem to want to play the disc. Then inserting the Batman Hi-Def resulted in the same error MSG. If this reboot method actually did prove to be helpful, do we spend the rest of our lives rebooting our thousand dollar machines like fools? Is this thing running Windows 95 or what?


Thanks for the advice brother.


EDIT: Correction! After soft-rebooting the machine, then hard-rebooting (leaving it unplugged for 5 mins), i'm able to watch Batman again! What a flakey machine! Do I wait for a firmware upgrade before sending this thing back to Toshi? Thanks again man!


----------



## lgans316

At first my apologies for posting in spite of not being an End User. As a prospective customer I would like to mention the below.


Both XA-2 / XF2 (A2) shares the same HD DVD Drive. Being a Premium model I expected Toshiba to put a better drive. I am waiting for the mid range HD-A20 as it can output 1080p and may contain some upgrades over the HD-A2 / XA-2.


I think the HD-XA2 may arguably be the best upscaling DVD Player though HD DVD performance may just be equal to it's cheaper brother A2 which is not expected from a premium model.


I don't remember exactly where I saw but I am sure that HD-XF2 (A2) HD DVD drive is Made in Japan. However the HD-XA2 HD DRIVE seems to be completely Made in China. Pretty misleading at the moment. The Toshiba HQ is just few blocks away from my work place. If time permits and if possible let me check and revert back.


----------



## mediahound

The A20 is supposed to have the same chipset as the A2. Whereas the XA2 has a different better chipset. You will probably still find that the XA2 upconverts standard def DVDS even better than the A20 or A2.


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bembol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I should've waited for my HD-XA2 to arrive before selling my HD-A1! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store I deal with ran into some delay...should arrive by the end of this month. This is killing me, the reviews on this is really amazing!



it will be worth your wait, the XA2 smokes the 1st Gens and the A2










-Gary


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bembol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I should've waited for my HD-XA2 to arrive before selling my HD-A1! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store I deal with ran into some delay...should arrive by the end of this month. This is killing me, the reviews on this is really amazing!



You should have bought from Robert at VE....


----------



## TurboVis

Just got mine (XA2) from Robert @VE today, running it through a 70" Sony SXRD.

AWESOME!! Player has been on several hours without a hitch, upscaled IRobot looked great and Waterworld and Riddick were excellent!! Robert's service is outstanding.


Upscaler is better than my Sony (keeping the Sony)or the Pio (both B-Ray) I will be taking back soon. Format Neutral!


Haven't really had a chance to play with it but any suggestions on settings overall as all I have done is plug and play?


----------



## Scott Gammans

Just got my HD-XA2 from VE and have already noted two big problems:


(1) The audio on all multi-channel outputs (5.1 analog, optical and coaxial digital) has a bad distortion problem. With both of the discs I tried (_Batman Begins_ and _Brokeback Mountain_) I had to turn the XA2 off and then on again because the first time I try to play the disc the audio sounds all scratchy and off-pitch.


(2) The player is connected to my Lumagen VisionHDP processor's DVI1 port (I run all my connections through the Lumagen--only one DVI cable runs to the projector). I have noted that if the projector and/or Lumagen are already on and I turn the XA2 on last, I get nothing but white snow. I have to physically unplug and plug in the HDMI cable for a picture to appear.


Not a good start for the HD-DVD half of my Neutral Zone, especially compared to the flawless performance I experienced with the other half. Hopefully the latest firmware update will fix both of these issues. I can live with the HD-DVD player having to be the first thing turned on, but that audio problem is a deal-killer.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my HD-XA2 from VE and have already noted two big problems:
> 
> 
> (1) The audio on all multi-channel outputs (5.1 analog, optical and coaxial digital) has a bad distortion problem. With both of the discs I tried (_Batman Begins_ and _Brokeback Mountain_) I had to turn the XA2 off and then on again because the first time I try to play the disc the audio sounds all scratchy and off-pitch.
> 
> 
> (2) The player is connected to my Lumagen VisionHDP processor's DVI1 port (I run all my connections through the Lumagen--only one DVI cable runs to the projector). I have noted that if the projector and/or Lumagen are already on and I turn the XA2 on last, I get nothing but white snow. I have to physically unplug and plug in the HDMI cable for a picture to appear.
> 
> 
> Not a good start for the HD-DVD half of my Neutral Zone, especially compared to the flawless performance I experienced with the other half. Hopefully the latest firmware update will fix both of these issues. I can live with the HD-DVD player having to be the first thing turned on, but that audio problem is a deal-killer.



How are you getting the audio to your receiver via Toslink or analogue? Have you tried changing the audio settings in the players setup?


----------



## joerod

Your best bet is to cycle thru the AUDIO button on the remote when the High screeching starts. It will go thru the 3 different languages but when it comes back to english it will stop. That should work for awhile. How long I am not sure. Just do it though...


----------



## applejackaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my HD-XA2 from VE and have already noted two big problems:
> 
> 
> (1) The audio on all multi-channel outputs (5.1 analog, optical and coaxial digital) has a bad distortion problem. With both of the discs I tried (_Batman Begins_ and _Brokeback Mountain_) I had to turn the XA2 off and then on again because the first time I try to play the disc the audio sounds all scratchy and off-pitch.
> 
> 
> (2) The player is connected to my Lumagen VisionHDP processor's DVI1 port (I run all my connections through the Lumagen--only one DVI cable runs to the projector). I have noted that if the projector and/or Lumagen are already on and I turn the XA2 on last, I get nothing but white snow. I have to physically unplug and plug in the HDMI cable for a picture to appear.
> 
> 
> Not a good start for the HD-DVD half of my Neutral Zone, especially compared to the flawless performance I experienced with the other half. Hopefully the latest firmware update will fix both of these issues. I can live with the HD-DVD player having to be the first thing turned on, but that audio problem is a deal-killer.



The white snow happens both with my XA2 and my DVI TV input and my A1 to my DVI computer monitor. Switching to another input and back solves the problem in both cases. Any one else?


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How are you getting the audio to your receiver via Toslink or analogue? Have you tried changing the audio settings in the players setup?



I'm not at home right now but I'm using whatever the default setting for audio is "out-of-the-box". When I get home tonight I'll try some of the other settings to see if that ameliorates the problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to cycle thru the AUDIO button on the remote when the High screeching starts. It will go thru the 3 different languages but when it comes back to english it will stop. That should work for awhile. How long I am not sure. Just do it though...



Sounds like you've encountered this issue before. Sorry, but that's not an acceptable solution... the screeching is REALLY bad. Hopefully Robert's suggestion will cure this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applejackaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The white snow happens both with my XA2 and my DVI TV input and my A1 to my DVI computer monitor. Switching to another input and back solves the problem in both cases. Any one else?



And it sounds like _you_ have encountered _this_ issue before. I played with the unit some more this morning before coming to work, and the thing is, even if I turn on the XA2 first I'm not always guaranteed that I won't get snow. In other words, the snow workaround I described above isn't consistently occurring.


----------



## bwclark

Installed the XA2 a couple of days ago and so far so good!









Excellent operation w/o any issues. PQ/SQ is great.










Very pleased with units operation and performance.....great job Toshiba


HD DVD ROCKS!


----------



## Josh Z

The Firmware Update thread is swamped with posts about the A2 update, so I've stopped reading it. Can someone post here when the XA2 update is made available?


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my HD-XA2 from VE...
> 
> 
> The audio on all multi-channel outputs (5.1 analog, optical and coaxial digital) has a bad distortion problem. With both of the discs I tried (_Batman Begins_ and _Brokeback Mountain_) I had to turn the XA2 off and then on again because the first time I try to play the disc the audio sounds all scratchy and off-pitch.
> 
> 
> Not a good start for the HD-DVD half of my Neutral Zone, especially compared to the flawless performance I experienced with the other half. [That] audio problem is a deal-killer.



I encounted the exact same issue with my XA2, along with several other issues, and it was a deal-killer for me since there was no rhyme or reason to it that I could detect. I went back to the A2 and all has been well since.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I encounted the exact same issue with my XA2, along with several other issues, and it was a deal-killer for me since there was no rhyme or reason to it that I could detect. I went back to the A2 and all has been well since.



A coworker of mine also has the HD-A2 and reports no problems with his player, either. I'll tell you what, if I can't get this thing to work I'm sending it back to VE for an A2. This was supposed to be an interim player anyway, since I was planning on selling it as soon as an HD-DVD player with 7.1 analog outputs surfaces.


----------



## hdtvhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BadassBuddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-damnit! The device worked like a charm for several days. Got to enjoy Jet Li's Fearless in hi-def, several standard-def films, but started to watch Batman Begins today and stopped about 30 mins into the film. When firing it back up a couple hours later, the device no longer reads ANY hi-def DVDs. Getting the error: This disc is not DVD format. Cannot play the disc.
> 
> 
> My a$$ it's not. The player has suddenly turned into a non-hi-def DVD player. Standards play fine. Fookin lemon. Toshi is going to fix the device but c'mon, 5 days after receiving it? Do I follow through with the Toshi service and settle for a 5-day-old refurbed device, or do I contact the vendor?
> 
> 
> Thanks folks




This is why more CE companies should step into the Production of HD DVD players.

Giving the consumer choices. As of today Toshiba being the only player in the game, does not pressure them into extensive Quality and control before releasing on the market.

Another thing,. Most of you should not be all that surprise with Toshiba anyway. It's not like they have been known for putting out top notch products prior to HD DVD. They have always been a so so brand in terms of real good quality.

They just happen to be the only player in town making the stand alone players, so therefore we are forced to go with them should we want one.


----------



## BadassBuddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvhdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is why more CE companies should step into the Production of HD DVD players.
> 
> Giving the consumer choices. As of today Toshiba being the only player in the game, does not pressure them into extensive Quality and control before releasing on the market.
> 
> Another thing,. Most of you should not be all that surprise with Toshiba anyway. It's not like they have been known for putting out top notch products prior to HD DVD. They have always been a so so brand in terms of real good quality.
> 
> They just happen to be the only player in town making the stand alone players, so therefore we are forced to go with them should we want one.



After a couple of hard/soft resets the unit is working flawlessly and totally mind-blowing, but i agree, it's too bad Toshi is the only competitor in the market. If you have the cash and are dying for Hi-Def ASAP, get this unit. Patience, however, is a virtue, especially in the electronics industry.


----------



## joerod

I agree 100% with your post!


----------



## Scott Gammans

Good news! I figured out both issues with my HD-XA2.


The white snow issue was caused by the Lumagen VisionHDP scaler being turned on _before_ the HD-DVD player was fully booted up. The XA2 has to be turned on and must go through enough of its boot-up sequence to get to the point where "HD-DVD" shows on the display. Once it's gotten that far, I can turn on the VisionHDP. I'll just have to program the startup macro on my MX-3000 universal remote to start the XA2 and then wait about a minute before turning on the scaler. It doesn't seem to matter whether my InFocus 333 projector is on before or after any of this, btw... it's the scaler timing that's key.


The sound issue was solved exactly the _opposite_ way: the Outlaw 990 preprocessor has to be on _*before*_ the XA2 is turned on. It doesn't matter whether I'm using the SPDIF or 5.1 analog outputs, and it doesn't matter whether the SPDIF is set for Bitstream or PCM.


So to summarize, the startup sequence needs to be:
Projector (can come on at any time)
Audio preprocessor/amplifier
HD-XA2
Wait ~ 1 minute
Scaler

The next test will be whether the XA2 works with the HDMI switcher I bought to switch three of my three high-def sources (the XA2, my DMP-BD10, and my high-def TiVo). I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Great detective work Scott. Very happy you solved the issues.


-Robert


----------



## Scott Gammans

Me too. I hate sending stuff back. BTW, I was very pleased with the fast turnaround you provided; thanks!










I am elated to report that the Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch works perfectly with the HD-XA2. Watched _Batman Begins_ from start to finish with no problems whatsoever.


The HD-XA2 is a fine piece of machinery once you sort the kinks out. My only complaint is the lack of 7.1 analog outputs like my Panasonic DMP-HD10 has. If Toshiba (or a badly-needed competitor) ever comes out with a 7.1 version of the XA2, sign me up! Meanwhile, the PQ is every bit as good as the Panasonic's, and the Dolby TrueHD performance is nothing short of astonishing.


----------



## Gary J

What would you play that is 7.1?


----------



## CraiginNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvhdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...As of today Toshiba being the only player in the game, does not pressure them into extensive Quality and control before releasing on the market.



I can't imagine any company under more pressure. They are trying hard to overcome a huge marketing disadvantage. They had to get really good products out to market quickly or it'll be too late for them. They managed that, making a couple of really nice looking players that perform really well for most people. I'm sure they aren't abandoning their A2/XA2 players either.


Your comment reminds me of when I was an entrepreneur in my early 20's. A client I developed software for had the nerve to say he thought I wasn't "hungry enough", hoping to squeeze more work out of me. He changed his tune when I explained that I had just spent an entire month improving code & documentation for them just to bring it up to my standards for his benefit at no cost to him!


I'm sure we can take it for granted that Toshiba has been working their a**es off and investing more money in these products than any sane person or company would. It'll probably be years before they make an actual profit on their investment, if ever. The last thing you want to do is convince them that there's no way they could afford to invest as much as you think they should. Sometimes you just have to be patient, or go elsewhere until they can give you a product you want.


----------



## joerod

Unfortunately I doubt the audio issue is solved. It may still come back at anytime. I tried everythig in different order as well. Just as I thought this worked or that it would return. King Kong HD DVD usually brings it out... Of course my record of it staying away was about 1 week. So I guess you never know when it might just show up again...


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would you play that is 7.1?



Isn't Dolby TrueHD a 7.1 channel spec?


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't Dolby TrueHD a 7.1 channel spec?




Yes, but the challenge is that few (if any?) movies are made in anything other than 5.1.


Does your receiver have 7.1 inputs? If so, may I suggest the "poor mans 7.1" many of us have used. Just use RCA Y-adaptors to split the rear channels off of the HD-XA2 to get information to the rear surrounds. It a pretty neat trick, for under $10


I just finished repalcing my HD-A1 with an HD-XA2, and HOLY CRAP!! The operation is so much smoother, and the sound and picture are just incredible!!!


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but the challenge is that few (if any?) movies are made in anything other than 5.1.
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have 7.1 inputs? If so, may I suggest the "poor mans 7.1" many of us have used. Just use RCA Y-adaptors to split the rear channels off of the HD-XA2 to get information to the rear surrounds. It a pretty neat trick, for under $10
> 
> 
> I just finished repalcing my HD-A1 with an HD-XA2, and HOLY CRAP!! The operation is so much smoother, and the sound and picture are just incredible!!!



Could you also use Dolby PLIIx processing to fill in the rear surrounds?


Mark


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but the challenge is that few (if any?) movies are made in anything other than 5.1.
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have 7.1 inputs? If so, may I suggest the "poor mans 7.1" many of us have used. Just use RCA Y-adaptors to split the rear channels off of the HD-XA2 to get information to the rear surrounds. It a pretty neat trick, for under $10
> 
> 
> I just finished repalcing my HD-A1 with an HD-XA2, and HOLY CRAP!! The operation is so much smoother, and the sound and picture are just incredible!!!



Yes, my Outlaw 990 has 7.1 direct analog inputs (which means all bass management will be handled by the HD-XA2). I'm glad you are reporting that the Y-adapter trick works; I'm picking up a couple of those suckers on my way home from work tonight.


Now all I need to do is figure out how to switch 7.1 channels of RCA inputs. I have (ahem) another high definition disc player that also needs those 7.1 channel inputs on the Outlaw.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you also use Dolby PLIIx processing to fill in the rear surrounds?
> 
> 
> Mark



Unless I misunderstand how all the plumbing operates, that wouldn't work... the multichannel inputs on my preamp/pro are direct inputs that don't get any processing. Besides, the HD-XA2 has _already_ processed the Dolby TrueHD soundtrack and is passing PCM to the preamp/pro, not the TrueHD bitstream.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless I misunderstand how all the plumbing operates, that wouldn't work... the multichannel inputs on my preamp/pro are direct inputs that don't get any processing. Besides, the HD-XA2 has _already_ processed the Dolby TrueHD soundtrack and is passing PCM to the preamp/pro, not the TrueHD bitstream.



You misunderstand how all the plumbing operates. You are passing analog to your pre/pro. HDMI passes LPCM which is digital and can be processed by Dolby Pro Logic IIx to derive two surround channels to make 7.1.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless I misunderstand how all the plumbing operates, that wouldn't work... the multichannel inputs on my preamp/pro are direct inputs that don't get any processing. Besides, the HD-XA2 has already processed the Dolby TrueHD soundtrack and is passing PCM to the preamp/pro, not the TrueHD bitstream.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You misunderstand how all the plumbing operates. You are passing analog to your pre/pro. HDMI passes LPCM which is digital and can be processed by Dolby Pro Logic IIx to derive two surround channels to make 7.1.



Hi,


Unless I'm misinterpreting this Ultimate A/V review, technically you both may be correct.

Outlaw Model 990 Preamp/Processor 



> Quote:
> In any case, the Outlaw allows you to send the audio signal into a 7.1-channel analog input. But using that input means you get no bass management, which is a problem for anyone (like me) with a separate subwoofer or two. (The unit does offer two subwoofer outputs.) I find this odd because, more than four years ago, Outlaw offered the first outboard bass-management system for SACD and DVD-Audio, the ICBM, which I reviewed quite favorably in 2001.
> 
> 
> The instructions note that you can convert the signal to digital, at which point the processor can apply bass managementwithout pointing out that doing so adds an extra layer of analog-to-digital conversion that adversely affects the signal. Over the years, I have tried this with several processors and concluded that conversion dulls the pristine sound of SACD or DVD-Audio. That conclusion was no different with the Outlaw. I simply would not recommend it. In any case, many SACD/DVD-Audio players, including my Sony DVP-NS999ES, provide internal bass management. So that removes the problem.



As I interpret the review, Scott has the option of using the analog inputs with or without analog bypass. With analog bypass the extra analog-to-digital conversions are avoided, but the ability to do post processing, such as bass management and Dolby ProLogic IIx, is eliminated.


If Scott elects to redigitize the analog inputs it would be possible to use the preamp's bass management and surround processing (to generate 7.1) at the expense of some loss of audio quality.


Larry


----------



## Gary J

I wonder if it even sounds better than SPDIF. And for TrueHD 7.1 he will not get that either since the AX2 has 5.1 analog outs. It might be good to get a cheap 7.1 HDMI receiver and use the pre-outs to better amps.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if it even sounds better than SPDIF. And for TrueHD 7.1 he will not get that either since the AX2 has 5.1 analog outs. It might be good to get a cheap 7.1 HDMI receiver and use the pre-outs to better amps.



Hi Gary,


Scott has a fine preamp, so I think it might be a bit overkill for him to trade-down to a "cheap" receiver.


Many preamps and receivers don't offer the options that he has. In my opinion his first order of business is to experiment with the three configurations available to him:

SPDIF (Standard DD or DTS with post processing, bass management, surround processing, etc.)
Analog bypass (Advanced codecs without post processing, bass management, surround processing, etc.)
Analog to digital (Advanced codecs with post processing, bass management, surround processing, etc.)


If Scott priorities lie toward movies with 7.1 playback, rather that critical listening to multi-channel music with 5.1 playback, option #3 might clearly be his best alternative, despite the reviewer's opinion.


Larry


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SPDIF (Standard DD or DTS with post processing, bass management, surround processing, etc.)
> 
> 
> Larry



Well, he said he wants 7.1 so I think Dolby Digital Plus over SPDIF might give him some of the best of both worlds at more or less twice the resolution of Dolby Digital.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, he said he wants 7.1 so I think Dolby Digital Plus over SPDIF might give him some of the best of both worlds at more or less twice the resolution of Dolby Digital.



Hi Gary,


SPDIF can't carry Dolby Digital Plus over it. It will pass standard Dolby Digital at 640 kpbs with matrix derived surround back channels (7.1).


Option #3 in my previous posting will give him the full bit rate of the Advanced codecs plus matrix derived surround back channels (7.1). It will also permit him to maintain control of bass management in the preamp which probably has more precise adjustments than the player's course settings. (The only downside is the extra analog to digital conversion.)


Larry


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Option #3 in my previous posting will give him the full bit rate of the Advanced codecs plus matrix derived surround back channels (7.1). It will also permit him to maintain control of bass management in the preamp which probably has more precise adjustments than the player's course settings. (The only downside is the extra analog to digital conversion.)



I agree!


----------



## Gary J

Larry,


I was going by this quote in the Answers to HD-A1 and HD-XA1 Audio Questions

thread but I see what you are saying.


Quote:

Dolby Digital Plus is billed as an extension of Dolby Digital. For backwards compatibilty with the Dolby Digital equipment in 30 million surround receivers and 60 million set top boxes, Dolby Digital Plus signals are converted to Dolby Digital at the relatively high data rate of 640 kilobits per second (Dolby Digital usually operates at 192 to 448 kbps) through S/PDIF outputs, better known as digital optical and coaxial.



I wonder how that would compare to an extra analog to digital conversion. I imagine it would be easy enough to try both in a particular setup.


----------



## alfbinet

I have set up resolution to "up to 1080p" in the setup screens. On both the display on front of the Tosh it is indicating 1080i and when I select display from the remote it shows the appropriate codec etc, but output at 1080i. Am I missing something?


My display is a Mitsubishi 52628 DLP that does display 1080p. It does not, however, accept a 1080p signal through its HDMI inputs (those models came out this past summer.) This shouldn't matter for the XA2 should it. Shouldn't the Tosh display that it is sending a 1080p signal to my monitor?


----------



## Gary J

The Mitsubishi is reporting back to the AX2 through HDMI that it will not accepi 1080p so the AX2 reverts to back to 1080i.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfbinet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have set up resolution to "up to 1080p" in the setup screens. On both the display on front of the Tosh it is indicating 1080i and when I select display from the remote it shows the appropriate codec etc, but output at 1080i. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> My display is a Mitsubishi 52628 DLP that does display 1080p. It does not, however, accept a 1080p signal through its HDMI inputs (those models came out this past summer.) This shouldn't matter for the XA2 should it. Shouldn't the Tosh display that it is sending a 1080p signal to my monitor?



No, as I understand it, the XA2 communicates with your tv and determines the maximum input accepted, which in your case is 1080i, so that's what it sends. If it sent 1080p your tv wouldn't be able to display it.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Mitsubishi is reporting back to the AX2 through HDMI that it will not accepi 1080p so the AX2 reverts to back to 1080i.



i type too slow


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> I was going by this quote in the Answers to HD-A1 and HD-XA1 Audio Questions
> 
> thread but I see what you are saying.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Dolby Digital Plus is billed as an extension of Dolby Digital. For backwards compatibilty with the Dolby Digital equipment in 30 million surround receivers and 60 million set top boxes, Dolby Digital Plus signals are converted to Dolby Digital at the relatively high data rate of 640 kilobits per second (Dolby Digital usually operates at 192 to 448 kbps) through S/PDIF outputs, better known as digital optical and coaxial.



Hi Gary,


While it's true that the HD DVD implementation of standard Dolby Digital can be a significant improvement over standard DVDs, the Advanced codecs offer even greater benefits.


Option #3 would permit Scott not only to playback Dolby Digital Plus (which supports bit rate in excess of 3 Mbps), but also Dolby TrueHD. Below are sample bit rates depending on the type of movie track. As you can see, the bit rates are significantly greater than 640 Kbps.


Code:


Code:


[B]DOLBY TRUEHD[/B]

[B]Example Data Rates            Source Data Rate       Peak Rate     Average Rate[/B]

Movie sound, six-channel
16-bit/48 kHz                 4.61 Mbps              3 Mbps         1.4 Mbps

Movie sound, six-channel
24-bit/48 kHz                 6.9 Mbps               5 Mbps         3.4 Mbps

Movie sound, eight-channel
16-bit/48 kHz                 6.14 Mbps              3.8 Mbps       1.9 Mbps

Movie sound, eight-channel
24-bit/48 kHz                 9.2 Mbps               6.6 Mbps       4.7 Mbps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder how that would compare to an extra analog to digital conversion. I imagine it would be easy enough to try both in a particular setup.



Yes, as I suggested earlier it would be useful if Scott experimented all three options, SPDIF and both types of analog options.


I don't pretend to be well versed on this subject, but I don't think Scott's decision necessarily resolves down to just pure audio replication issues. What I mean is if you are a movie enthusiast having stereo surround back channel might be more important to overall listening pleasure and envelopment than maintaining a pristine signal, which may not even be obvious during a movie. Having a preamp that can do more precise bass management, with more crossover settings than the player, might also improve the overall audio presentation more a than bit perfect duplicated signal. (Of course the lossy, low bit rate, SPDIF connection, doesn't support a bit perfect replicated signal either.)


So in summary with option #3 we maintain all of the important post processing features of the preamp, including 7.1 processing, plus the bit rate is many times increased. The only downside might be a less than bit perfect replication of the signal.


If Scott's priority was critical listening to 5.1 channel music, then perhaps option #2 might be better, because the matrix derived surround back channels are not really needed, and the lossless TrueHD signal would be delivered uneffected by analog to digital conversions.


Larry


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i type too slow



Thanks! That makes sense.


Off topic but just watched Twin Towers on the XA2 and picture and sound are phenomenal. I waited on renting this title, I thought it would be in bad taste, not so. Regardless how you feel about Oliver Stone, he did a fine job with this film.


----------



## LarryChanin

Hi,


Well, I've had my HD-XA2 for a little while now so I thought I'd describe my experiences to date.


A detailed description of my setup is available by clicking the link in my signature.


I have a Lexicon MC-8 processor connected to the Toshiba player via SPDIF. (The preamp does not have HDMI. It has analog inputs, but unlike Scott's it doesn't have the capability to redigitize the analog inputs.) My display is an InFocus ScreenPlay 7205. It's a 720p DLP projector with an M1 type video input. This is a proprietary type of DVI. I've got an HDMI to DVI cable connecting the Toshiba player to a DVI switch. A 9 meter run of DVI cable goes to the projector where there's a DVI to M1 adapter.


I'm running the Toshiba at an output resolution of 720p, but the projector will also accept 1080i.


I have a 120" Stewart Firehawk screen, and I usually sit 12' to 13' away, depending on the amount of recline on the recliner.


When I first attempted to connect the player to the projector as described above, I couldn't get a video connection whatsoever. I then tried hooking up the projector directly to the player without the switch with no success either. It wasn't just a matter of getting a down-rezzed output, there was NO video at all. So my only recourse was to connect component cables. (From the player to the Lexicon to the projector.) The picture was excellent. Since I had the HDMI to DVI cables already connected, I figured what the heck, I mind as well leave them there. Then a few days later I tried to run an HD DVD disc JUST ONE MORE TIME via HDMI. Guess what? To my astonishment it ran! I am at a complete loss as to what I did to make it run, but it has been running almost flawlessly ever since.


Before I continue describing my observations, let me state that I don't have a trained ear, nor a trained eye.


I didn't see any obvious judder problems in slow camera pans and I doubt I would be able to recognize Chroma Upscaling Errors by eye.


With my SPDIF audio connection I did not hear any significant difference in output levels from my other source devices, an HD TiVo and a Bravo D2 upconverting DVD player. I don't have an HD calibration disc to check the video, but I did pop in a standard Avia calibration disc. From that upconverted disc it did not appear that I had any problems setting the Contrast and Brightness. That is I didn't have black test bars "crushed" against a black background, nor white test bars "crushed" against a white background. By the way, Patrice, one of our French forum members, mentioned that the Studio Canal HD DVDs titles have test signals on them. I subsequently found out that he was referring to the European Studio Canal releases. So I ordered the French release of Total Recall and I hope to receive it soon to see if these test signals will suffice in the interim until a commercial HD calibration disc is available.


I am very happy with the picture and audio quality. Sitting in my first row of seats the added resolution can clearly be seen even though the projector is only 720p. The picture quality is certainly as good if not better than any material available on HD satellite. The audio, particularly the imaging of the side and rear surrounds is exceptionally crisp and well defined.


So far the only problems that I've experienced is difficulty in playing two chapters in Batman Begins. This manifests itself as video and audio stuttering, sometimes followed by a lip synch problem. On the first occasion the problem resolved itself after repeated attempts at playing, but later the problem recurred. Sometimes I get an error message on this disc.


The only other problem I've experienced was when pressing the U-control buttons on King Kong too quickly. Most of the time the controls worked fine, but on one occasion when I clicked on a button too quickly the player locked up. After a reboot everything worked fine.


I've watched the following HD DVDs without any problems whatsoever, other than the ability to resume play (which as I understand it is a limitation of the authoring of the discs and not a player problem.)

Pitch Black, The Rundown, Terminator 3, Dune, M:i:III and V for Vendetta.


I haven't watched many standard DVDs, just a standard version of Superman Returns. It ran without problems, including the resume function.


Larry

EDIT:

After reading other forum member's experiences with stuttering, I carefully examined the Batman disc for dirt. I didn't see any, but nevertheless I cleaned the disc. I placed the disc in the player and it played the problematic scenes without any problems whatsoever. Others have reported that some discs are soiled fresh out of the packaging and now routinely clean the discs.


----------



## BadassBuddy

Larry, sick setup. Can i bring some girls over for a viewing of Secretary?







Two center channel speaks? NICE!


----------



## Gary J

Larry,


I assume he is intent on 7.1 since he was stopping to get RCA splitters. Lots of good info when he checks in here again.


BTW, awesome HT. Looks like you are doing analog yourself with the MC-8. I plan on adding the XA2 and VP-50 scaler but don't know about pre/pro or receiver yet. Can't see 12 large for the MC-12HD.


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, as I understand it, the XA2 communicates with your tv and determines the maximum input accepted, which in your case is 1080i, so that's what it sends. If it sent 1080p your tv wouldn't be able to display it.



So does this mean that anyone who bought a HDTV prior to last years models (with True 1080p via HDMI input) will not see 1080p output via the XA2 on the front display of the unit, and only see 1080i output when they select "display" from the remote even when the TV can display 1080p?


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfbinet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does this mean that anyone who bought a HDTV prior to last years models (with True 1080p via HDMI input) will not see 1080p output via the XA2 on the front display of the unit, and only see 1080i output when they select "display" from the remote even when the TV can display 1080p?



Yes, you should set the XA2 to 1080i, the TV then de-interlaces to 1080p.


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you should set the XA2 to 1080i, the TV then de-interlaces to 1080p.



I think I have it. My set can display 1080p but will not accept a native 1080p signal natively through my HDMI inputs. I should set the resolution on the XA2 to output max 1080i to my Mits TV and my Mits will deinterlace internally to 1080p. Is this correct?


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfbinet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I have it. My set can display 1080p but will not accept a native 1080p signal natively through my HDMI inputs. I should set the resolution on the XA2 to output max 1080i to my Mits TV and my Mits will deinterlace internally to 1080p. Is this correct?



That's my understanding. Plus with my setup that DOES take 1080p input, I still get a better picture when I have the XA2 set to 1080i. So, I'm not sure you're losing anything by doing so.


----------



## xboxboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would you play that is 7.1?



interesting question .. titles with discrete 7.1 channel soundtrack .. = 0 ( i stand corrected)


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's my understanding. Plus with my setup that DOES take 1080p input, I still get a better picture when I have the XA2 set to 1080i. So, I'm not sure you're losing anything by doing so.




I just compared my Mits 831 feeding 1080i v 1080p from the Tosh and saw no softness difference at all. Both looked fine.


----------



## joerod

Yeah, if your tv does not accept 1080p then the Toshiba XA2 won't be allowed to send it...


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BadassBuddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry, sick setup. Can i bring some girls over for a viewing of Secretary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two center channel speaks? NICE!



Hi Buddy,


Thanks.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> I assume he is intent on 7.1 since he was stopping to get RCA splitters. Lots of good info when he checks in here again.



Hi Gary,


Obviously it doesn't cost much to buy the RCA splitters and try it. However, using Dolby ProLogic IIx surround processing with a Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Digital Plus signal is a much better way to go.


If you duplicate your side surrounds in the surround back channels that might be okay if for creating a diffuse soundfield for ambience effects such as rain or wind. However, for many other directional effects such as flyovers it would hurt the precise surround imaging that stereo surround back channels gives you. Modern surround processors such as LOGIC 7 or Dolby ProLogic IIX extract in-phase content occurring in the side surrounds and places them in the surround back channels. With a 5.1 setup the in-phase portion of the side surround signal is what creates a phantom rear sound, but that only is effective for someone sitting in the "sweet spot". Moving this signal to speakers that are physically located behind the primary listening area provides a better and more stable rear sound, that anyone in the home theater can hear.


If you duplicate the side surrounds in the rear the in-phase content is not removed from the side surrounds and the signal intended for the sides is also duplicated and moved to the rear. This arrangement might actually be inferior to a standard 5.1 configuration.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, awesome HT. Looks like you are doing analog yourself with the MC-8. I plan on adding the XA2 and VP-50 scaler but don't know about pre/pro or receiver yet. Can't see 12 large for the MC-12HD.



Thanks very much.


No, as I said I plan on sticking with the SPDIF connection. My MC-8 only has analog bypass, unlike Scott's preamp it doesn't redigitize the analog to permit post processing the Advanced codecs. The MC-12 does even though it doesn't have HDMI.


So as I explained, since I value movies over critically listening to music, I choose to retain my post processing, i.e. LOGIC 7 surround processing (7.1) and bass management by using the SPDIF rather than 5.1 analog bypass.


Yes, I'm still waiting for the smoke to clear on upgrading my processor. The MC-12HD is just an interim device that is identical to the MC-12, but with HDMI input. It doesn't have the ability to decode Advanced codecs. Frankly, I'm not sure that decoding in the preamp is such an important feature. As you probably know, Lexicon periodically offers trade-ins, but even though they would offer a $3,500 rebate for my preamp I would still have to kick in an other $10,000 to get the MC-12HD.


Larry


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So as I explained, since I value movies over critically listening to music, I choose to retain my post processing, i.e. LOGIC 7 surround processing (7.1) and bass management by using the SPDIF rather than 5.1 analog bypass.
> 
> 
> Larry



I realize Dolby Pro Logic IIx is not Logic7 but don't you think HDMI provided lossless PCM from the AX2 would provide a superior experience, say from the pre-outs of a $1000 Denon 2807? Or would other benefits of the Lexicon still out weigh that?


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just compared my Mits 831 feeding 1080i v 1080p from the Tosh and saw no softness difference at all. Both looked fine.



The first thing to notice is the actual menu where you selecting the output mode goes soft when you click 1080p. No movie viewing required. If you don't see that then there is something else going on. I've confirmed the behavior on more than one XA2 and more than one display.


Do this...


1) set the XA2 to 1080i

2) turn it off

3) turn it back on and set it to 1080p

4) watch the screen when you make the setting change.


It is fairly drastic and doesn't require sharp eyes to see the change.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I realize Dolby Pro Logic IIx is not Logic7 but don't you think HDMI provided lossless PCM from the AX2 would provide a superior experience, say from the pre-outs of a $1000 Denon 2807? Or would other benefits of the Lexicon still out weigh that?



Hi Gary,


I really don't know, but I think we're comparing apples and oranges.


Denon makes fine equipment, but I have a reluctance to switch from a surround processor that lists for $6,000, and is specifically designed as a preamp, to using a relatively inexpensive receiver as a preamp. No doubt brand loyalty and other emotional reactions play a part in my attitude, so maybe my reasoning is flawed.


If I can't afford to upgrade to a new MC-12HD, or Lexicon's next generation processor, perhaps down the road purchasing a "pre-owned" model might be my best bet. Of course by that time I may be so old, and my hearing so deteriorated, that it won't matter what I get.










Larry


PS: I think we're getting a bit off-topic, so if you'd like to pursue this conversation, perhaps we should use private messages.


----------



## Scott Gammans

I'm sure someone has tried this before, but don't bother trying to use Radio Shack's A/B switches to switch the analog output from the HD-XA2.


I have two high-def players that have to share one 7.1 analog input on my Outlaw 990 preamp/pro. I tried using four A/B switches to allow easy switching back and forth. The other player works fine with the A/B switches, but the HD-XA2 appears to have insufficient signal strength to get a signal past the switches. I know it's not the switches because I hooked the other player's cables into the inputs the HD-XA2 was using, and it worked fine. It must be the HD-XA2.


If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears. I'm once again leaning towards returning this thing if I can't figure out a way to share the 7.1 inputs effectively.


----------



## Gary J

Are you also using splitters? Have you tried switchers with 5.1?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first thing to notice is the actual menu where you selecting the output mode goes soft when you click 1080p. No movie viewing required. If you don't see that then there is something else going on. I've confirmed the behavior on more than one XA2 and more than one display.
> 
> 
> Do this...
> 
> 
> 1) set the XA2 to 1080i
> 
> 2) turn it off
> 
> 3) turn it back on and set it to 1080p
> 
> 4) watch the screen when you make the setting change.
> 
> 
> It is fairly drastic and doesn't require sharp eyes to see the change.



I just followed those steps and saw no discernable difference on my setup.


----------



## JMCecil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just followed those steps and saw no discernable difference on my setup.



The only explanation I have for that would be that the 70XBR2 does a better job de-interlacing than the XA2. And that the Mits and XA2 do an equivalent job. But I would be a bit skeptical of that. I suppose there could be other connectivity explenations. But, if you are going HDMI straight to the Mits then that shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## Trackman

I don't want to get into the whole DTS v DD debate but I just watched Last Samurai HD-DVD with DD+ via Toslink (i.e., downrezzed to DD) at -14 db and found the sound ok, then I popped in Saving Private Ryan SD-DVD with DTS at -20 and it was about 500% better - clearer, stronger, more surround presence and depth. It's probably the case that SPR just has a better soundtrack period regardless of how the XA-2 handles it but I'm curious: Have those of you who had the A-1 and now have the XA-2 noticed whether the DD+ tracks sounded better at 1.5 DTS on the A1?


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCecil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only explanation I have for that would be that the 70XBR2 does a better job de-interlacing than the XA2. And that the Mits and XA2 do an equivalent job. But I would be a bit skeptical of that. I suppose there could be other connectivity explenations. But, if you are going HDMI straight to the Mits then that shouldn't be a factor.




Sorry, I'm just not seeing the difference either, nor do I recall anyone else reporting 1080i looking better. If you read the thread where the XA-2 was compared to a 5000 dollar Crytallio VP, you'll note that they tested it at 1080p and it was very sharp.


Does the Sony deinterlace better than a SO Reon VX chip? Possible, but I doubt it. However, I can't think of a more likely explanation either!


----------



## PooperScooper

I'm not surprised that people see no difference between 1080i and 1080p from the XA2 during normal viewing. What differences are expected to be seen? There may be certain parts of movies or some torture tests that the Reon will do a better job, but for the most part with a display that properly deinterlaces 1080i you should be hard pressed to see a difference while watching a movie.


larry


----------



## Gary J

How _can_ there be a difference on a HD-DVD disc? You are taking two 1080i fields and putting them back together to the original frame.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't want to get into the whole DTS v DD debate but I just watched Last Samurai HD-DVD with DD+ via Toslink (i.e., downrezzed to DD) at -14 db and found the sound ok, then I popped in Saving Private Ryan SD-DVD with DTS at -20 and it was about 500% better - clearer, stronger, more surround presence and depth.



Early Warner Bros titles such as Last Samurai had their audio mastered at least 10db lower than the later HD DVD standard. As such, to properly equalize them you'd need to watch the disc at a minimum of -10 on your receiver, though likely it may need to go up even higher since HD DVDs in general are mastered for a lower default volume than regular DVDs.


Also, don't confuse louder with better. Many HD DVDs are encoded with their soundtracks at a low volume so as to take advantage of a wider dynamic range. All you need to do is turn up the master volume on your receiver.


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Early Warner Bros titles such as Last Samurai had their audio mastered at least 10db lower than the later HD DVD standard. As such, to properly equalize them you'd need to watch the disc at a minimum of -10 on your receiver, though likely it may need to go up even higher since HD DVDs in general are mastered for a lower default volume than regular DVDs.
> 
> 
> Also, don't confuse louder with better. Many HD DVDs are encoded with their soundtracks at a low volume so as to take advantage of a wider dynamic range. All you need to do is turn up the master volume on your receiver.



Thanks Josh - I didn't know about the early WB titles having lower sound dbs. That would explain why the Van Helsing HD-DVD sounded much better at the same setting.


However, even with greater volume, the DD track on either LS or VH wouldn't have touched the DTS track on SPR, even though the bit rate is similar. I don't mean it was louder - I mean it was far more defined.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you also using splitters? Have you tried switchers with 5.1?



I'm going to try the combiner solution today if I can round up six RCA 2 female->1 male Y adapters at my local Radio Shack emporiums... I have to go back there anyway to return the ****** A/B switchers. I'm reasonably confident these will do the trick; I'm already getting great results _splitting_ the SL and SR channels with a pair of 1 female->2 male Y-adapters for pseudo-7-channel surround.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, even with greater volume, the DD track on either LS or VH wouldn't have touched the DTS track on SPR, even though the bit rate is similar. I don't mean it was louder - I mean it was far more defined.



Well yeah, because you're down-rezzing the Dolby Digital Plus soundtrack. I'd be willing to bet if you were actually listening to the _*un-*_down-rezzed DD+ soundtrack that it would sound just as good as the DTS audio.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to try the combiner solution today if I can round up six RCA 2 female->1 male Y adapters at my local Radio Shack emporiums... I have to go back there anyway to return the ****** A/B switchers. I'm reasonably confident these will do the trick; I'm already getting great results _splitting_ the SL and SR channels with a pair of 1 female->2 male Y-adapters for pseudo-7-channel surround.



Well, so much for my reasonable confidence. Introducing the Y-adapters into the circuit lowered the sound levels _considerably_ on each channel. Since I already run my preamp at about -4 dB to get what I consider an ideal sound level, I'm not willing to have to put up with cranking the volume even more to compensate.


I guess the next thing I'll try is my best friend's no-longer-needed component video switcher (which can also double as a 5.1 switcher). If that doesn't do the trick, I'll have to decide whether to pony up several hundred dollars for a Zektor switcher, or I may just bite the bullet and trade in my preamp for an AVR that does HDMI switching, which would solve two problems I'm having (not enough analog inputs and having to deal with crappy Monoprice HMDI switchers).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may just bite the bullet and trade in my preamp for an AVR that does HDMI switching, which would solve two problems I'm having (not enough analog inputs and having to deal with crappy Monoprice HMDI switchers).



It would also give you 7.1 TrueHD.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, so much for my reasonable confidence. Introducing the Y-adapters into the circuit lowered the sound levels _considerably_ on each channel. Since I already run my preamp at about -4 dB to get what I consider an ideal sound level, I'm not willing to have to put up with cranking the volume even more to compensate.
> 
> 
> I guess the next thing I'll try is my best friend's no-longer-needed component video switcher (which can also double as a 5.1 switcher). If that doesn't do the trick, I'll have to decide whether to pony up several hundred dollars for a Zektor switcher, or I may just bite the bullet and trade in my preamp for an AVR that does HDMI switching, which would solve two problems I'm having (not enough analog inputs and having to deal with crappy Monoprice HMDI switchers).



What brand is your friends switcher. Like someone mentioned earlier, the Philips from walmart is decent. I use it for video and is does a good job. Worth checking out for audio. It is 20 bucks and has their no questions asks return policy.


Do you see any problem with going directly to the Outlaw for the 2 back channels and using the switcher for the rest of the channels? Then when using the AX2 make sure the Panny Bluray is off? This should work unless I am missing something?


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would also give you 7.1 TrueHD.



I already will have 7.1 TrueHD as soon as Panasonic comes out with their firmware upgrade for the DMP-BD10. But yes, you're right--it would also give me 7.1 TrueHD on the XA2.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What brand is your friends switcher. Like someone mentioned earlier, the Philips from walmart is decent. I use it for video and is does a good job. Worth checking out for audio. It is 20 bucks and has their no questions asks return policy.
> 
> 
> Do you see any problem with going directly to the Outlaw for the 2 back channels and using the switcher for the rest of the channels? Then when using the AX2 make sure the Panny Bluray is off? This should work unless I am missing something?



Actually that's precisely the configuration I would have to have, since the XA2 only has 5.1 outputs and the switcher is only capable of switching six discrete channels. Thanks for reminding me about the Wal*Mart switcher. I think I'll drive over and buy one and give it a try--can't hurt.


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well yeah, because you're down-rezzing the Dolby Digital Plus soundtrack. I'd be willing to bet if you were actually listening to the _*un-*_down-rezzed DD+ soundtrack that it would sound just as good as the DTS audio.



Yes, but the bit rate of the downrezzed DD+ is roughly equal to the 748 DTS so they should still be comparable. The question was whether the DD+ downrezzed to DTS 1.5 would sound better than how it is handled by the XA-2?


----------



## fernalfer

Hey i read this:


1080p Video Output via HDMI 1.3

In order to complement the newest HDTVs the HD-XA2 outputs 1080p via the industry`s newest all digital connector, HDMI 1.3, which adds a new level of performance with the potential for deep color.


Does this mean you need a HDMI 1.3 TV and reciever in order to output 1080P?


I have the Samsung 5087. 1080p


Also for those that have experienced TrueHD tracks as compared to regular Dolby Digital 5.1. Is the a major difference in sound and if so what? Does it just send the right sounds to the right speakers? Or is it just better clarity? or is it just louder?


I'm curious before diving in and getting the X-A2


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fernalfer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this mean you need a HDMI 1.3 TV and reciever in order to output 1080P?
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung 5087. 1080p



No, I have the 5088 and it works just fine.


Mark


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Also for those that have experienced TrueHD tracks as compared to regular Dolby Digital 5.1. Is the a major difference in sound and if so what? Does it just send the right sounds to the right speakers? Or is it just better clarity? or is it just louder?
> 
> 
> I'm curious before diving in and getting the X-A2



[/quote]


As far as TrueHD,:


You will need 5.1 analog inputs, or HDMI on your receiver to get that track from the disc.


Only certain discs contain the TrueHD track


I noticed a distinct improvment over the standard tracks on the movies I've viewed (contantine, perfect storm, etc.).


Your mileage may vary


----------



## fernalfer

Ok i have the Yamaha RX-V1700 with the analog ins so it should not be an issue. Want to make sure i can reap all the benefits from the HD-DVD player before i go and spend this kind of money on it.


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fernalfer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok i have the Yamaha RX-V1700 with the analog ins so it should not be an issue. Want to make sure i can reap all the benefits from the HD-DVD player before i go and spend this kind of money on it.




Just get two sets of Component cables to run the 5.1 audio ( about $30-$50). You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## fernalfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just get two sets of Component cables to run the 5.1 audio ( about $30-$50). You won't be dissapointed.



Component Cables for Audio?


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fernalfer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Component Cables for Audio?




you really need just 6 RCA type cables, and I found that buying 2 sets of component cables made wire management easier.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you really need just 6 RCA type cables, and I found that buying 2 sets of component cables made wire management easier.



Reasoable, custom and high quality..

Blue Jeans MC Audio Cables 


Add techflex and it's all "one" cable.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, even with greater volume, the DD track on either LS or VH wouldn't have touched the DTS track on SPR, even though the bit rate is similar. I don't mean it was louder - I mean it was far more defined.



Different movie. Different sound mix. Apples and oranges.


Try comparing the HD DVD to the DVD edition of the same movie.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reasoable, custom and high quality..
> 
> Blue Jeans MC Audio Cables
> 
> 
> Add techflex and it's all "one" cable.



I have three of these (two 7.1's and one 5.1) and they're great. Unfortunately, I'm probably going to wind up selling them very shortly, as I've come to the conclusion that there is just no satisfactory way to switch multi-channel surround sound using RCA-type cables (I only have one set of 7.1 inputs on my preamp and two high-def audio sources).


PM me if you might be interested in buying one of these cable sets.


----------



## sungear

Well, I received my XA2 on Saturday.


After taking it out of the box I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the thing looks just sitting there powered off. The construction felt very rigid and sturdy as well.


Picture quality was great; the HDDVD transfer of the film-based source is a superior, high-fidelity transfer (even if some of the film-based source was less than pristine).


Audio was fine, but I am currently using SPDIF untill I can pick up another HDMI cable.


The player operated flawlessly with the five HDDVD titles that I watched this past weekend (Unforgiven, Sahara, MI3, Jarhead, Last Samurai).


Definitely an upgrade from SD DVD, although the SD DVDs that I sampled in it looked better than they have ever looked. Upconversion of SD DVD on my XA2 is better than it was on my Oppo 981, and the Oppo 981 is a very good upconverting player...


----------



## gosawx

Like most Dads, my vision of enjoying the latest in Hi-Def on my HD-XA2 vanished when my 6 year old brought me his copy of Scooby Doo and the Alien Invaders for us to enjoy together...Yikes


I took this opportunity to play with the noise reduction adjustments for the first time and...Wow!


(bear in mind that I've been playing with all sorts of noise reduction systems during a (recently finished) 20 year carreer in retail consumer electronics, remember the NEC DX-1000?)


This system really rocks! All edge noise was gone, images were cleaner. I don't mean "smushy" like most systems do, the image was just _clean_


Color me impressed


----------



## usualsuspects

The Reon SD noise filters on the XA2 are the reason I went from an A1 to XA2. Worth every penny for someone who has a medium or larger DVD collection. The filters work, and I'm a little surprised to say that I like the "Egde Enhancement" set to 1 for some of my old soft DVD's.


----------



## mediahound

I'm convinced, I'm ordering an XA2!


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm convinced, I'm ordering an XA2!




you wanna borrow my copy of Scooby Doo and the Alien Invaders?


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm convinced, I'm ordering an XA2!



Absolutely the best a/v device you could add to upgrade any HT system. Enjoy!


-Robert


----------



## mystery

I bought it, tried it, but couldn't see anything over HDMI, not even SD DVD.







The XA2 just refused to play nicely with my Optoma H78 projector no matter what I tried, different cables, with and without the Monoprice 5 x 1 switcher, starting up source and display in different order, you name it, I tried it and I couldn't even get a snowy picture or sparklies.


So I had to return it and I'm presently evaluating both an A2 and an RCA HDV5000 (re-badged A1). The RCA connects immediately but the A2 takes a full 2 minutes to do the handshake each and every time I try, with and without the switcher.










By the way, while the XA2 was in my home, I did get a chance to try HD DVD over component and I've got to say that the XA2 puts out an image over component that rivals the A2's and RCA's image over HDMI.










I only wish it had worked for me.







Maybe next projector.










Wayne


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystery* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought it, tried it, but couldn't see anything over HDMI, not even SD DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XA2 just refused to play nicely with my Optoma H78 projector no matter what I tried, different cables, with and without the Monoprice 5 x 1 switcher, starting up source and display in different order, you name it, I tried it and I couldn't even get a snowy picture or sparklies.
> 
> 
> So I had to return it and I'm presently evaluating both an A2 and an RCA HDV5000 (re-badged A1). The RCA connects immediately but the A2 takes a full 2 minutes to do the handshake each and every time I try, with and without the switcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, while the XA2 was in my home, I did get a chance to try HD DVD over component and I've got to say that the XA2 puts out an image over component that rivals the A2's and RCA's image over HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish it had worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next projector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne



did you make sure that the switch on the front was set to "2"?


----------



## mystery

Oh yes!







Trust me. This XA2 just wasn't compatible with my projector. I guess I could have tried another one but I figured the chances of the first one being a bum unit were remote. Oh well. Maybe next generation and XA3?










Wayne


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> By the way, while the XA2 was in my home, I did get a chance to try HD DVD over component and I've got to say that the XA2 puts out an image over component that rivals the A2's and RCA's image over HDMI.



That's not really a surprise. The A1 puts out excellent analog video as well. If the display handles component input competently, any difference is going to be minor, if noticeable, when comparing apples to apples (same resolution, etc).


larry


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Wayne, I have one of my A2s connected to the Optoma HD79 and it works perfectly. I know the XA2 would perform as well on the HD79, but of course, I have not tried the HD78. I am very surprised you had any trouble.


-Robert


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely the best a/v device you could add to upgrade any HT system. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> -Robert



Robert,


I am loving the XA2.


Jim


----------



## mediahound

Does the XA2 come with an HDMI cable? Or should I plan to source this separately?


----------



## Bull1962




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the XA2 come with an HDMI cable? Or should I plan to source this separately?



...I'm afraid it does'nt...


----------



## mystery

Hi Robert,


I'm glad to hear that your H79 isn't misbehaving.










I don't know why the XA2 wouldn't work at all over HDMI. It seems each device reacts differently with my projector. I wish the A2 wouldn't take 2 minutes to sync with it. It's kind of weird I think that the HDV 5000 does the handshake better in my setup than the XA2 or A2.


By the way, I don't know if this should matter or not but I'm going HDMI to DVI. Two minute delay with the A2, no delay with the HDV 5000 and no picture at all from the XA2.


If/when you start shipping to Canada, let it be known!










Wayne


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Wayne, I love my northern brothers, but Toshiba and most other CE companies do not permit their USA dealers to ship outside of the US.


BTW, I also have my A2 connected to the Optoma HD79 via HDMI-DVI.


-Robert


----------



## mikemtl

It's been a week since i brought an XA2 home,


And it's very impressive, i recommend this unit to anyone thinking about hd-dvd,


I originally planned on waiting till summer to see what comes out of the blu-ray camp, and maybe the onkyo hd-dvd player announced, but a customer where i work bought the only one we had, and then brought it back after one night when he couldnt get it working with his projector.


after testing it in the store on variopus displays via hdmi and component, i decided the problem was not with the XA2, So what the heck i took the plunge and have not regreted it, this player is quite amazing.


Right out of the box it impresses, the entire machine is shelled in a beautiful brushed "gun" metal finish, and sports an impressive weight!!, and a beautiful black remote, that is very nicely backlit i might add, to bad i won't be using it, using my harmony 880pro instead..










As for performance, so far i'm blown away, i havent tried hdmi as my pio pro-520 only supports component ( i've ordered an hdmi to component converter on ebay). some of the movies i've tested so far include, the mummy, king kong, the hulk, superman returns, casino, serenity, fear and loathing in las vegas, batman begins. All have played flawlessly and have never looked better..load times are reasonable and the fast forward and rewind are acceptable, when you hit FF it pauses for a sec then clunkily forwards ahead, oh well.


One main reason I decided to go ahead and buy one was it seems pretty future proof, it has hdmi 1.3, supports deep color, and dolby true HD.


But I do have one question and maybe someone can answer it, the manual says it only supports DTS core streams and not DTS-HD loseless, BUT if in the future if i buy an A/V reciever that decodes DTS-HD loseless and the fact that it's equipped with HDMI 1.3, will i be able to pass the DTS-HD stream to my amp for external decoding.?


also the only glitch i've noticed, and i don't think it can even be considered a glitch, maybe someone else can report seeing this, when i first turn it on, the unit says WELCOME on its display, but on the tv screen i see a weird bar going down the middle of the screen for about 15 seconds then it disapears and the hd-dvd logo appears, thats it?, a little weird.


Over all i love my new XA2, especially that cool blue light under the unit!!!, owners will know what i'm talking about.


----------



## REFLEX

Yes I too love my XA2 it is a wonderful player! Great for SD DVDs as well


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemtl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've ordered an hdmi to component converter on ebay



Is it HDCP compliant?


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemtl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a week since i brought an XA2 home,
> 
> 
> And it's very impressive, i recommend this unit to anyone thinking about hd-dvd,
> 
> 
> I originally planned on waiting till summer to see what comes out of the blu-ray camp, and maybe the onkyo hd-dvd player announced, but a customer where i work bought the only one we had, and then brought it back after one night when he couldnt get it working with his projector.
> 
> 
> after testing it in the store on variopus displays via hdmi and component, i decided the problem was not with the XA2, So what the heck i took the plunge and have not regreted it, this player is quite amazing.
> 
> 
> Right out of the box it impresses, the entire machine is shelled in a beautiful brushed "gun" metal finish, and sports an impressive weight!!, and a beautiful black remote, that is very nicely backlit i might add, to bad i won't be using it, using my harmony 880pro instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for performance, so far i'm blown away, i havent tried hdmi as my pio pro-520 only supports component ( i've ordered an hdmi to component converter on ebay). some of the movies i've tested so far include, the mummy, king kong, the hulk, superman returns, casino, serenity, fear and loathing in las vegas, batman begins. All have played flawlessly and have never looked better..load times are reasonable and the fast forward and rewind are acceptable, when you hit FF it pauses for a sec then clunkily forwards ahead, oh well.
> 
> 
> One main reason I decided to go ahead and buy one was it seems pretty future proof, it has hdmi 1.3, supports deep color, and dolby true HD.
> 
> 
> But I do have one question and maybe someone can answer it, the manual says it only supports DTS core streams and not DTS-HD loseless, BUT if in the future if i buy an A/V reciever that decodes DTS-HD loseless and the fact that it's equipped with HDMI 1.3, will i be able to pass the DTS-HD stream to my amp for external decoding.?
> 
> 
> also the only glitch i've noticed, and i don't think it can even be considered a glitch, maybe someone else can report seeing this, when i first turn it on, the unit says WELCOME on its display, but on the tv screen i see a weird bar going down the middle of the screen for about 15 seconds then it disapears and the hd-dvd logo appears, thats it?, a little weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Over all i love my new XA2, especially that cool blue light under the unit!!!, owners will know what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I think it should be red


----------



## mikemtl

GARY


In the description, it says it completely bypasses hdcp. i read the guys feedback for that product and it seems to work like a charm based on the feedback from past customers


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemtl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over all i love my new XA2, especially that cool blue light under the unit!!!, owners will know what i'm talking about.



One push on the display button and the blue light is gone. It does make a nice flashlight to tell which side of the combo disc to face up though.


----------



## bmeli

I just upgraded my HD-A1 to an HD-XA2 two days ago. My display is a Samsung HL-S 5687W (56" DLP) that is supposed to accept 1080P input through HDMI (so says the owner's manual). The XA2 is feeding into a Panasonic Digital receiver on HDMI and from there the signal goes HDMI to the Samsung display.


After setting the XA2's resolution to "Up to 1080P" in the Setup Menu, I loaded my first HD DVD for the new player, The Mummy Returns. The movie played flawlessly and the PQ and audio were excellent, however, the indicator light on the XA2 stayed on 1080i throughout the playback.


Yesterday I called Toshiba and asked them about this and they were unable to shed any light on it. The rep that I spoke to didn't seem too knowledgeable, in fact he suggested I upgrade the firmware (hard to do, since there is not a firmware upgrade available for the XA2 yet!).


Last night I watched Brokeback Mountain and had the same experience - played flawlessly, great PQ and audio, but still no 1080p light on the XA2.


Has anyone had the same experience? Does anyone know why the XA2 won't feed the Samsung 1080p?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmeli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my HD-A1 to an HD-XA2 two days ago. My display is a Samsung HL-S 5687W (56" DLP) that is supposed to accept 1080P input through HDMI (so says the owner's manual). The XA2 is feeding into a Panasonic Digital receiver on HDMI and from there the signal goes HDMI to the Samsung display.
> 
> 
> After setting the XA2's resolution to "Up to 1080P" in the Setup Menu, I loaded my first HD DVD for the new player, The Mummy Returns. The movie played flawlessly and the PQ and audio were excellent, however, the indicator light on the XA2 stayed on 1080i throughout the playback.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I called Toshiba and asked them about this and they were unable to shed any light on it. The rep that I spoke to didn't seem too knowledgeable, in fact he suggested I upgrade the firmware (hard to do, since there is not a firmware upgrade available for the XA2 yet!).
> 
> 
> Last night I watched Brokeback Mountain and had the same experience - played flawlessly, great PQ and audio, but still no 1080p light on the XA2.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the same experience? Does anyone know why the XA2 won't feed the Samsung 1080p?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Perhaps the receiver can't accept/re-send 1080p. Have you tried going directly to the TV?


----------



## lorelevitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps the receiver can't accept/re-send 1080p. Have you tried going directly to the TV?



I concur-- most receivers can NOT pass a 1080p signal-- only a 1080i. I suggest that you connect the XA2 DIRECTLY to your display as gosawx said and see what happens.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmeli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my HD-A1 to an HD-XA2 two days ago. My display is a Samsung HL-S 5687W (56" DLP) that is supposed to accept 1080P input through HDMI (so says the owner's manual). The XA2 is feeding into a Panasonic Digital receiver on HDMI and from there the signal goes HDMI to the Samsung display.



Yeah, take the receiver out of the chain. I have a Samsung HL-S5088W and the Toshiba HD-XA2 and am able to pass 1080p to the display with no problems.


----------



## hifi59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerguy288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, a big thank you to those who tried to help me with my XA2's audio problem when playing HD DVDs. I want to describe what's going on as simple and as clear as I can. Here are the facts:
> 
> 
> 1. The XA2 is connected to my 2-month old Yamaha RXV2700 receiver via HDMI cable ONLY, no coaxal, no optical.
> 
> 
> 2. In the XA2's audio settings, HDMI out is set to Auto, speakers set to 5.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 3. When I played regular DVDs in my 3-year Toshiba DVD player (optical to the receiver), the audio was fine.
> 
> 
> 4. When I played both regular DVDs and Blue Ray disks in my PS3 (HDMI to the receiver too), the audio was fine too.
> 
> 
> 5. When I played regular DVDs in the XA2, the audio was fine, actually it was terrific. You should hear the drum scene in the House of Flying Daggers.
> 
> 
> 6. When I played HD DVDs in the XA2, the audio overall was very weak, expecially the bass. The receiver's volume was turned to -15 db, but it sounded like -30 db. I could barely hear the bass that I knew was there, i.e. the explosions in MI3 and the rocket blasting off in Appollo 13. I am no audiophile but I am not too dumb to tell that the audio isn't right.
> 
> 
> Here is what I tried to see what the problem is:
> 
> 
> 1. Tried different audio settings in the XA2, same problem.
> 
> 2. Tried different HDMI cable from the same brand, same problem.
> 
> 3. Tried HDMI cable from different brand, same problem.
> 
> 4. Pluged the HDMI cable to a different HDMI input of the receiver, same problem.
> 
> 4. Connected the XA2 to the receiver via component cable for video and optical cable to audio, same problem.
> 
> 
> It's too early to conclude that the HD DVD audio problem is caused by the XA2 itself, rather than setups or connections?
> 
> 
> Thanks much. What can I do without you guys?
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy



Bimmerguy,

I don't think it's defective equipment. I had the Yamaha 4600 and the Toshiba XA1 hooked up just like yours. I experienced the same thing. Exact same thing. Full bass impact just not there with anything via pcm from the Toshiba. I now have the Yamaha 2700 and although it's slightly better, I still feel the same as you. I have Polk Lsi speakers all around and 2 SVS cylinder subs. My system has been professionally calibrated for both Audio and video from UMR. I do get full bass impact with bitstream, but not pcm. It's not terrible, but certainly noticeable.


----------



## bimmerguy288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifi59* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bimmerguy,
> 
> I don't think it's defective equipment. I had the Yamaha 4600 and the Toshiba XA1 hooked up just like yours. I experienced the same thing. Exact same thing. Full bass impact just not there with anything via pcm from the Toshiba. I now have the Yamaha 2700 and although it's slightly better, I still feel the same as you. I have Polk Lsi speakers all around and 2 SVS cylinder subs. My system has been professionally calibrated for both Audio and video from UMR. I do get full bass impact with bitstream, but not pcm. It's not terrible, but certainly noticeable.




hifi59, I down graded to an A2 from a XA2, same low LFE issue (HDMI connection, optical output set to bitstream, HDMI output set to auto) with the Yamaha receiver when playing HD DVD. I know I could use the receiver's bass management to boost the bass while lowering the level of other channels to achieve the proper "balance" but that "balance" would be out of whack when I play sd dvd in the A2. I haven't really had a chance to make other adjustments.


What really puzzles me is that the receiver works great with my PS3 (also HDMI connection). We watched Ice Age the Melttown (BD) few days ago, the bass when the ice are crashing down and when the geysers are erupting was down right scary ( I have a new SVS PB12 Plus subwoofer, not even calibrated yet).


Something is not right, maybe my ears or my head.


----------



## rstewar

Any canonical reviews on this unit out there? I'm trying to collect up sites that have done reviews here - http://hddiscs.wetpaint.com/page/Toshiba%20HD-XA2 


Thanks in advance.


Cheers,

Randy Stewart


----------



## mediahound

I'm very upset right now because I can't get any audio via optical or coax digital when the XA2 is set to Bitstream. I can only get audio when it's set to PCM. When I set the XA2 to PCM, my receiver only shows Dolby Pro Logic, not Dolby Digital or DTS.


My AVR digital audio works fine with my Oppo and I can get Dolby Digital and DTS using the Oppo.


Am I missing something?


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very upset right now because I can't get any audio via optical or coax digital when the XA2 is set to Bitstream. I can only get audio when it's set to PCM.
> 
> 
> My AVR digital audio works fine with my Oppo and I can get Dolby Digital and DTS using the Oppo.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?



If the XA2 is like the XA1 it converts the audio via optical and coax to 1.5 mbps dts. Does your receiver decode dts?


----------



## mediahound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the XA2 is like the XA1 it converts the audio via optical and coax to 1.5 mbps dts. Does your receiver decode dts?



Yes my receiver decodes DTS.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the XA2 is like the XA1 it converts the audio via optical and coax to 1.5 mbps dts. Does your receiver decode dts?



When using the optical or coaxial connection, the XA2 converts DD+ audio to DD 5.1. It does not transcode to DTS like the A1 and XA1 do.


----------



## mediahound

Ok, I tried a different DVD, standard def. Mission Impossible 3 and that works fine under Bitstream.


But the HD-DVD of Hulk will not play with the XA2 set to bitstream. Also tried another HD-DVD, The Corpse Bride, also no audio via Bitstream. Strange. What might be going on?


----------



## mediahound

Now I've hooked up the analog 5.1 audio (6 RCA cables) and it works. Can anyone explain to me if this is sub par? Or the way to go? It seems from reading above, using direct analog audio is the best way to get True HD?


As you can probably tell, I'm a bit confused because I always thought using digital audio (optical or coax) was the way to go. But it seems I can't get that to work except in PCM mode (which I understand is just stereo?) with my AVR (Outlaw audio 1050).


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When using the optical or coaxial connection, the XA2 converts DD+ audio to DD 5.1. It does not transcode to DTS like the A1 and XA1 do.



nice to know, thanks










Dolby on their site doesn't explain much and kind of skirt the issue, but from what I gather in this situation, the DD+ is decoded inside the player to PCM and then re-encoded into 576Kbps DD, for passing via optical/coaxial


they (Dolby) say with high-bitrates of DD+ and TrueHD that the re-encode should be identical because again of such high DD+ bitrates, in other words near lossless


why the heck DD+ and TrueHD didn't have a core like DTS (that passes straight thru) is beyond me










-Gary


----------



## b2bonez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nice to know, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolby on their site doesn't explain much and kind of skirt the issue, but from what I gather in this situation, the DD+ is decoded inside the player to PCM and then re-encoded into 576Kbps DD, for passing via optical/coaxial
> 
> 
> they (Dolby) say with high-bitrates of DD+ and TrueHD that the re-encode should be identical because again of such high DD+ bitrates, in other words near lossless
> 
> why the heck DD+ and TrueHD didn't have a core like DTS (that passes straight thru) is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary



It's not a Dolby issue, it's a HD-DVD issue..


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by lchiu7
> 
> Roger - perhaps you can then clarify the following. I read the Toshiba HD DVD player outputs the DD+ track either as PCM or as a converted DTS 5.1 track over optical/coax because current receivers cannot decode a DD+ signal yet.
> 
> 
> Quote: Roger Dressler
> 
> Yes, almost. The issue of what comes out of HD DVD players is primarily due to movie discs being authored in Advanced mode, which means all audio is decoded in the player. It can therefore come out as analog via DACs, PCM via HDMI, or encoded to DTS for S/PDIF or HDMI. This is the same for any and all soundtracks regardless of codec.
> 
> If someday a disc is authored in Basic mode, then streaming will be allowed. DD and DD+ tracks will come out S/PDIF as DD.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8192957 


b2b


----------



## Gary Murrell

B2b I don't think that will go for DD+ or TrueHD out of spdif, I think they mean streaming undecoded to a outboard decoder in a pre-amp etc.


spdif cannot handle DD+ or TrueHD and for output via that connection, a core is needed like DTS or these encoding ordeals are needed in the case of Dolby


this is from Dolby's website:

_If your A/V receiver or processor has neither multichannel analog or HDMI digital inputs, but is equipped with 5.1-channel Dolby® Digital decoding and playback, you will still be able to enjoy 5.1-channel performance from next-generation optical players. Included within 7.1-channel multichannel Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD streams is a core 5.1 mix prepared by the content maker that is used when the player is set for 5.1-channel mode. After playback audio signals have been mixed in the player, the PCM signal can be encoded to a Dolby Digital signal and output from the player via S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) to your connected Dolby Digital A/V receiver or processor.


In many instances, the audio quality you will experience from this connection may be better than what you would experience during playback of standard-definition DVD-Video discs, especially if the native signal on the disc is Dolby TrueHD or high-bit-rate Dolby Digital Plus. This is a direct result of a higher-quality source signal feeding a Dolby Digital encoder running at 640 kbpshigher than the maximum bit rate on DVD-Video._


I was incorrect, the Dolby output is 640 kbps not 576 kbps, the spdif output will always be re-encoded if I am understanding correctly


from what I gather of this, people wanting to decode the new formats in their pre-amp/receiver are gonna be sadly disappointed, this is what you were referring to B2B, no discs will ever do this, so all one will ever get is PCM from HD-DVD, it's just how it works:

_To decode these bitstreams, the A/V decoder will need to support the updated data protocols, as well as incorporate these new decoding algorithms. In addition, it will be necessary to select HD discs in which the content maker has permitted the core 5.1 or 7.1 audio bitstreams to bypass the player's mixing process and be sent directly to the digital outputs of the player. We expect that certain HD discs will permit this, but they may represent a minority of titles. In the end, the sound quality will be essentially the same as that of audio decoded within the player as PCM signals and transported through a current-generation HDMI connection to the A/V receiver._

_More importantly, the fact that players will be mixing the audio internally means that it will no longer be possible (or necessary) to output raw audio bitstreams from the player as is typical with DVD-Video. As a result, consumers can no longer assume that every player will work with every A/V receiver._


I never realized this, the audio on HD-DVD always passes thru a mixer module, I much prefer the audio on BD to HD, it could be because of the implementation of Dolby and HD-DVD











for folks to get raw audio formats from HD-DVD via HDMI, HD-DVD releases will have to be made that allow the raw stream to pass around the mixer module(advanced vs basic), this will never happen as Dolby says they will be a minority


-Gary


----------



## paul416

I just received my XA2 last night and have just barely got through reading the manual. I have not hooked it up yet. I don't have an HDMI cable. Is there any difference in HDMI cables? Is there a certain type or brand I should get?


Also, the player came with a card to be filled out so the company can send me firmware updates on a disc. What is that? Should I send the card in?


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## mediahound

Monoprice.com cheapest HDMI cable should work fine if the distance is under 15ft. You will not gain anything by buying a more expensive one.


You may as well send the card in after you determined that you will be keeping the XA2. That way, when and if a new firmware update is released, you can get it.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul416* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received my XA2 last night and have just barely got through reading the manual. I have not hooked it up yet. I don't have an HDMI cable. Is there any difference in HDMI cables? Is there a certain type or brand I should get?
> 
> 
> Also, the player came with a card to be filled out so the company can send me firmware updates on a disc. What is that? Should I send the card in?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what I gather in this situation, the DD+ is decoded inside the player to PCM and then re-encoded into 576Kbps DD, for passing via optical/coaxial



Actually my Yamaha RX-V2500 AVR shows it gets 640 kbps DD on a S/PDIF input when the XA2 playing a HD DVD is using DD+ or Dolby TrueHD. When the HD DVD is using dts or linear PCM the AVR's S/PDIF receives dts at 1.5 Mbps (My Yammie shows 1536 kbps







)


----------



## Baikonur

I was wandering if this player is multiregion?

thanks before hand for the answer.


----------



## mediahound

I don't think it is multiregion. It would be really nice if there was an easter egg code to make it so though.


----------



## mediahound

You're lucky. My Outlaw audio 1050 can't get anything from HD-DVDs through SPDIF or Coaxial. It can with SD DVDs, but not HD-DVDs. I guess my receiver can't accept that high of a stream (it's several years old now).


On the plus side, I have the XA2 hooked up to the 5.1 direct analog ins (6 RCAs) and it sounds wonderful. I can still take advantage of DD+ and TrueHD this way, which in my mind is even better than having the player downconvert the audio to DD or DTS for SPDIF or Coaxial out.


Of course the ultimate would be to have a receiver that can accept HDMI and decode DD+ and TrueHD.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually my Yamaha RX-V2500 AVR shows it gets 640 kbps DD on a S/PDIF input when the XA2 playing a HD DVD is using DD+ or Dolby TrueHD. When the HD DVD is using dts or linear PCM the AVR's S/PDIF receives dts at 1.5 Mbps (My Yammie shows 1536 kbps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're lucky. My Outlaw audio 1050 can't get anything from HD-DVDs through SPDIF or Coaxial. It can with SD DVDs, but not HD-DVDs. I guess my receiver can't accept that high of a stream (it's several years old now).
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I have the XA2 hooked up to the 5.1 direct analog ins (6 RCAs) and it sounds wonderful. I can still take advantage of DD+ and TrueHD this way, which in my mind is even better than having the player downconvert the audio to DD or DTS for SPDIF or Coaxial out.
> 
> 
> Of course the ultimate would be to have a receiver that can accept HDMI and decode DD+ and TrueHD.



I normally used the XA2's 5.1 analog outputs with the surrounds "Y"ed to the side and back surrounds for the 7.1 Multi Channel Input. So I have a choice -- lossless with ersatz surround -- or (when using S/PDIF) lossy with Dolby PLIIx driving the back channels.


Of course a good HDMI 1.1 audio input (as linear PCM) AVR/Pre-Pro would not have this trade off.


----------



## mediahound

Do you notice much difference between your two setups? If the difference is mainly with regards to the surround channels, you may not notice it that much.


My mode of thinking is that I should try to take advantage of the DD+ and TrueHD audio of HD-DVDs as much as possible rather than have these downconverted through SPIDIF to DD or DTS. This points to 5.1 direct analog connection (or an HDMI one with a receiver that is DD+ and TrueHD capable).


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never realized this, the audio on HD-DVD always passes thru a mixer module, I much prefer the audio on BD to HD, it could be because of the implementation of Dolby and HD-DVD
> 
> 
> for folks to get raw audio formats from HD-DVD via HDMI, HD-DVD releases will have to be made that allow the raw stream to pass around the mixer module(advanced vs basic), this will never happen as Dolby says they will be a minority
> 
> 
> -Gary



Gary.. .how do you think that the player sounds on BluRay get output over HDMI/Optical/Analog along with the uncompressed or decoded PCM tracks? Can you say mixer? As long as the player has an option of player sounds, you will never get the "untouched" raw bitstream or PCM off of these discs unless the player is deisgned to completely bypass the internal mixer, be it BR or HD DVD... I expect maybe you'd see this option on some high end Elite type players, but I don't think to date any of the players do this (I know my Panasonic BR has a mixer built in, which if you bypass only passes bitstreams, as does my Sony PS3)...


If properly designed, the mixers in these players should be transparent if you aren't doing gain changes or dynamic range compression..


I think that you prefer the audio on a lot of Blu Ray titles because they are LPCM, not because of a different implimentation of DD/DD+ or DTS, or the use of a mixer, since both formats use them...


----------



## Scubawoman

Someone earlier wondered if the HD-XA2 plays DVD+R/RW. I had called Toshiba before purchasing and they said it did not. I bought it anyway and found it plays all discs without problem including DVD+R/RW and DVD+R DL. Audio from CD's is great. I have the Sony BDP-S1 as well. The speed of the Toshiba (loading, etc) is much better than the Sony. Overall due to picture quality, upconverting standard dvd's and home made dvd's I like the Toshiba better. I plan on purchasing HD DVD's instead of Blu-ray when possible.


----------



## Josh Z

Any update on when we can expect the new XA2 firmware upgrade?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any update on when we can expect the new XA2 firmware upgrade?



Also interested.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The speed of the Toshiba (loading, etc) is much better than the Sony. Overall due to picture quality, upconverting standard dvd's and home made dvd's I like the Toshiba better.



Similar reaction.


----------



## jhigh2000

Would the XA2 be better than the Oppo 970/981 for SD upconverting on a 768p display as well? Or would you need 1080p to see an advantage over the Oppo's?


Thanks!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhigh2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would the XA2 be better than the Oppo 970/981 for SD upconverting on a 768p display as well? Or would you need 1080p to see an advantage over the Oppo's?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Most Oppo users are using the 480i "raw" setting to get Standard DVD into a scaler that will output pixel by pixel output to a display device.


I don't believe the XA2 nor the Oppo have a 768p output standard (you may be able to do custom settings in either, but don't know), the point being avoiding a second conversion in your (assume plasma) set.


So I assume the set is making the final conversion?


----------



## jhigh2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most Oppo users are using the 480i "raw" setting to get Standard DVD into a scaler that will output pixel by pixel output to a display device.
> 
> 
> I don't believe the XA2 nor the Oppo have a 768p output standard (you may be able to do custom settings in either, but don't know), the point being avoiding a second conversion in your (assume plasma) set.
> 
> 
> So I assume the set is making the final conversion?



Correct, I currently have a 50" Panasonic plasma (1366x768) with an Oppo 970HD. I'm outputting 480p, so the Oppo is doing the deinterlacing and the Panny is doing the scaling. I've been considering the 981, but am hesitant due to the Faroudja chipset macroblocking enhancement, especially since I have a Panny plasma.


My interest in the XA2 (at least right now) is primarily for it's reported SD upscaling performance. I'm curious as to whether there would be a noticeable quality difference with the XA2, with either a) outputting 720p and letting the set do another a small upscale to 768p or b) outputting 1080p (the panny accepts a 1080p signal) and have the set downscale to 768p. Thanks!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhigh2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm outputting 480p, so the Oppo is doing the deinterlacing



How does one deinterlace 480p?


----------



## joerod

He must have meant 480i. Anyway, without a doubt the XA2 would be noticably superior to the way you are doing it now... It would be worth the upgrade!


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhigh2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct, I currently have a 50" Panasonic plasma (1366x768) with an Oppo 970HD. I'm outputting 480p, so the Oppo is doing the deinterlacing and the Panny is doing the scaling. I've been considering the 981, but am hesitant due to the Faroudja chipset macroblocking enhancement, especially since I have a Panny plasma.
> 
> 
> My interest in the XA2 (at least right now) is primarily for it's reported SD upscaling performance. I'm curious as to whether there would be a noticeable quality difference with the XA2, with either a) outputting 720p and letting the set do another a small upscale to 768p or b) outputting 1080p (the panny accepts a 1080p signal) and have the set downscale to 768p. Thanks!



I think this is will vary from movie to movie. All my comparisons were between an Oppo 971H and the Tosh XA-1. I preferred the audio and the video output of the XA-1 and sold by Oppo. Between the XA-1 and the XA-2, the XA-2 is a better SD upconverter. Not a huge difference, but on movies like Master and Commander and Das Boot (with a lot of dark scenes and shadows), the XA-2 is significantly better. I use all the filters on the XA-2 and am outputting 1080p to a Pio Plasma. However, I don't see much if any difference between 1080i and 1080p.


If you have a Panny 600 series plasma, I believe outputting 1080p from the XA-2 may be the best option (based on what others have told me). The next best option is 1080i....


----------



## jhigh2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one deinterlace 480p?



Yeah, sorry. I meant that the oppo is deinterlacing and sending a progressive signal to the display.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhigh2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry. I meant that the oppo is deinterlacing and sending a progressive signal to the display.



Well you can try the 720p output of the Oppo vs the 480p.


Have you tried 720p and a pixel by pixel mode on the plasma (it will look a little squished) but will give you an idea of how much native rate differs.


I assume you like the 480p from the Oppo vs the 480i direct into the plasma?


Does the plasma really take in 1080p or 1080i?


You are going to be stuck with an extra scaling step regardless.


The XA2 is a Great upscaling player, but at 4+x the Oppo cost I would say (and I love the XA2) it isn't worth 4x the cost for a marginal improvement. I think you'll notice a marginal improvement then quickly get hit with buyer's remorse.


Now if you want to watch HD-DVDs in addition to upscale I would say get it in a heartbeat.


If you really want mostly to upscale, I would suggest an outboard scaler/deinterlacer that outputs to your plasma is your best bet. I bet somebody in the Video processor forum may have your rig and give you the best advise. That said the Oppo outputting 480i over HDMI or DVI is a big pluss for that unit.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you notice much difference between your two setups?
> 
> ...
> 
> This points to 5.1 direct analog connection (or an HDMI one with a receiver that is DD+ and TrueHD capable).



The biggest difference is missing the Yamaha's YPAO room equalization when using the analog audio Multi Channel Input. Still prefer using the analog Multi Channel Input with TrueHD for better surround sound localization during low level passages. But this is a subtle difference.


A HDMI receiver does not really have to have anything to do with DD+ or TrueHD capability. It just has to acccept already decoded to multichannel linear PCM audio over HDMI. This only requires HDMI 1.0 or higher. The HDMI 1.3 capability of carrying the advanced codec raw bitstreams is not required to get the benefit of lossless TrueHD audio -- the player decodes.


----------



## John Ballentine

Received my AX2 (replacing A1) from Amazon:


My preliminary observations:


Player has much more of a quality feel than I was expecting. Nice brushed black aluminum case! Feels heavier than I expected. I will probably replace feet (w/ aftermarket sound absorbing).


Wish there was a way to turn off the ring of blue light around the power button. Had to place black cardboard over it. Other front panel lights can be turned off remotely.


HDMI handshake much improved (more like normal DVD).


Speed to load discs much improved (more like normal DVD).


720p looked best (vs 1080) for my 720p projector (JVC RS1 On order)


FF and REW are kinda choppy - but I can live w/ it (A1 was slightly superior in this regard)


Chapter skip back and forth works fine (not near as fast as my Denon though). Noticed a couple speaker pops during SD DVD chapter skipping. None during HD-DVD.


Upscaling SD DVD's is exceptional (as was the A1)


Nice surprise! SD DVD layer changes are actually better than I expected. Much more liveable for me now - but not seamlessas is the Oppo and Denon 2900, 2930, 3930. Just a very slight quick pause. You almost could miss it (dependent upon disc).


Nice new feature (for me at least) is the fact that you can now have the display on screen - and use chapter search or FF and REW. On the A1 you first had to remove the OSD before using these functions. And by doing so you didn't know where you were at on the disc (time or chapter wise) - until you hit OSD again. This use to drive me crazy. Thanks!










Sorry - but the new remote sucks.







Gave me lots of problems right away. Especially w/ delayed commands. Luckily I had a pre-programed Theater Master left over from my A1. Worked perfectly using same codes. Life was suddenly much better.











My scenes is very cool feature (used w/Kong disc). When you play a demo for someone - it's so fast and simple to get right to the best scenes for playback. Love this!










Detail and resolution appear the same (to my eye) - which is to say outstanding. (But impossible to do a direct comparison as I no longer own the A1)


Problem discs for my A1 (ie: Serenity at 7:20) worked perfectly now.










Hammered the unit pretty hard first day - playing bits and pieces of around 30 discs. I was only able to force a lock one time. That was on the HD-DVD Kong disc. While in the DVD menu - I started punching a fast series of random commands. Something you would not normally do. The machine became confused and I had to re-boot it.


Audio via Analog was great (as expected). SPDIF was no slouch though. (But impossible to do a direct comparison as I no longer own the A1)


Overall:


Very impressed (so far)


----------



## videonut

Glad you're enjoying the machine, John. I love mine so much that I've decided to purchase a new display instead of waiting for the firmware upgrade (I was having the Black Crush/Upscaling issues when going HDMI>DVI).


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videonut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the machine, John. I love mine so much that I've decided to purchase a new display instead of waiting for the firmware upgrade (I was having the Black Crush/Upscaling issues when going HDMI>DVI).




What are you getting?


----------



## videonut

Hi,


I'm replacing a 60" Sony Grand Wega with the newer 1080p model. One Call presently has a great deal going and made the idea irresistible.


----------



## mediahound

That's what I have (60a2000 Sony SXRD), extremely happy with it!


I got mine from Amazon, good price, free 'white glove' shipping, very nice price too.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videonut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm replacing a 60" Sony Grand Wega with the newer 1080p model. One Call presently has a great deal going and made the idea irresistible.


----------



## MarshallB

Just bought a new unit and red channel out of component seems to be dead, everyone is green. HDMI output looks fine, and it's not the TV, another DVD player into the same inputs looks fine.


Defective unit, or is there a setting I can/should mess with?


If defective, should I try to return to Amazon (shipped overnight, received today), or call the Toshiba customer service folks?


Thanks,


Marshall


----------



## Gruson

From reading the reviews, I guess there is not a big difference going from 1080i to 1080p?


Just wondering and would love to hear comments. I should receive the RS1 this month and am wondering if I should upgrade my HDA1.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarshallB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a new unit and red channel out of component seems to be dead, everyone is green. HDMI output looks fine, and it's not the TV, another DVD player into the same inputs looks fine.
> 
> 
> Defective unit, or is there a setting I can/should mess with?
> 
> 
> If defective, should I try to return to Amazon (shipped overnight, received today), or call the Toshiba customer service folks?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marshall



Not to be silly but are you absolutely sure you have the cables plugged in completely to the right jacks on both ends? That can happen if you have the cables misplugged or a connection loose.


PS The threes cable don't actually carry the three colors as the green cable carries the greyscale intensity information as well as the green. The other red and blue cables subtract off that to give the their true values.


Component video



> Quote:
> Component-video cable
> 
> Component video improves the picture quality even more by not only separating the color from the black-and-white portions of the picture but by further splitting the color information into two color-difference signals. When the picture signal is split up in this way, you get an unfiltered, uninterrupted image, with better resolution and greatly improved color saturation. And this is why component video is the predominant method of hookup from HDTV set-top decoders to HDTVs. (For a very technical explanation of color television and component video, see Tektronix's Web site.)
> 
> This separation is most frequently labeled Y, Cb, and Cr for DVD players and other standard video sources. HDTV sources can display a wider color palette, and their component video connectors are labeled Y, Pb, and Pr to differentiate them. However, we've found that many manufacturers mislabel their component-video connectors. For example, some analog Sony TVs have jacks labeled Y, Pb, and Pr, but they cannot accept HDTV signals. The most common connection from DVD players is three RCA-type jacks.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarshallB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a new unit and red channel out of component seems to be dead, everyone is green. HDMI output looks fine, and it's not the TV, another DVD player into the same inputs looks fine.
> 
> 
> Defective unit, or is there a setting I can/should mess with?
> 
> 
> If defective, should I try to return to Amazon (shipped overnight, received today), or call the Toshiba customer service folks?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marshall



Suggest going through Amazon, they'll pay return shipping giving you a printable label and can ship you a new one right away and will credit you back original purchase when received.


----------



## MarshallB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to be silly but are you absolutely sure you have the cables plugged in completely to the right jacks on both ends? That can happen if you have the cables misplugged or a connection loose.
> 
> 
> PS The threes cable don't actually carry the three colors as the green cable carries the greyscale intensity information as well as the green. The other red and blue cables subtract off that to give the their true values.
> 
> 
> Component video



Not silly at all, only a few days ago I was having a problem with another DVD player, and had the "red" component cable plugged into the red audio channel, looked just like my new XA2. But unfortunately this time I have checked the connections quite carefully ...


----------



## JimP

MarshallB,


Its easy to misidentify the blue and green cables at either the player end or the display end. Might want to take a better look at them during the daytime. A shift towards the green, i believe, is green/blue cable switched.


----------



## El Despairado

I just purchased the XA2 last week for $799 from HiDef Lifestyle, based on the many positive reviews on this player. All I can say is that they are not exaggerated or unwarranted. This is by far, the best player of SD DVD's and CD's I've ever heard or seen, and I have been privvy to using a lot of very high end stuff. Everyone should be buying this model for it's DVD upconversion and CD playback alone, IMO.


As far as it's capability as an HD DVD player? Well, this is the first HD DVD player I have owned, but I did have a Samsung BD-P1000 Blu-ray player, and this Toshiba completely blows that away in every single aspect you care to discuss.


There are so many positives in this XA2 that have been discussed here ad infinitum, that I will just go ahead and second them all. As for negatives, the slowish boot up time, and the fact that your CD's need to be "very" clean to play without pop or skip, are the main issues, but nothing to have a fit over. Lastly, mine was going into shutdown mode when kept in an enclosed compartment above my receiver, even though there was plenty of breathing room, plus the back of the area is vented. Upon removing the door off of this part of my entertainment center, I have had 0 shut down issues, so I'm sure a cheap fan is really all that one needs.


I can't rave enough about this Tosh, it should win component of the year, IMO. I tell everyone to buy it right this minute if they have the cash, or watch everyday for the price to fall to your level if you can't afford it now. Honestly, I usually get a slightly sick feeling after I dish out $800 or more on a component, and with this Tosh it has never been the case. I feel nothing but sheer pride of ownership.


----------



## John Ballentine

El Despairado,

Nice first post!


----------



## pcarey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MarshallB,
> 
> 
> Its easy to misidentify the blue and green cables at either the player end or the display end. Might want to take a better look at them during the daytime. A shift towards the green, i believe, is green/blue cable switched.



In dim light I made exactly this error and convinced myself that I had a faulty in-wall cable. Spent 30 minutes testing the in-wall cables out before I triple checked my colors!!


I have a quick question about the XA2 and PCM over HDMI. Does it only send 5.1 over the HDMI or 7.1? I know the analogue outs are only 5.1 but I have only got a 2 PCM over HDMI receiver now with an upgrade pending in a few months.


----------



## thetman




> Quote:
> I use all the filters on the XA-2 and am outputting 1080p to a Pio Plasma. However, I don't see much if any difference between 1080i and 1080P



just curious as to what people are using for video settings. I tried tweaking here and there-but really just messing around-still not sure where exactly I shoould set everything at. any suggestions?

thetman


----------



## rpete

Can anyone give a comparison of the fans in the xa2 and the ps3? I've watched a few Blu-ray titles on the playstation and find its fan is too loud for my tastes while viewing quiet movies.


----------



## visualguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone give a comparison of the fans in the xa2 and the ps3? I've watched a few Blu-ray titles on the playstation and find its fan is too loud for my tastes while viewing quiet movies.



The XA2 has a noisy fan. It's noisier than the Sony BDP-S1 fan, but I can't compare it to the PS3 fan since I don't own a PS3.


----------



## saubouin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you only have this problem when using 1080p output mode? For me it happens consistently on 1080p but never in 1080i. I have rearranged my cabinet rack to give more space around the player, but it still happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to return this baby even though I really like it when it stays on...




Mine did this today! I switched from 1080i to 1080 p and the audio was screeching!! Have audio setup for 2 channels. Is there a fix?


----------



## mediahound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visualguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA2 has a noisy fan. It's noisier than the Sony BDP-S1 fan, but I can't compare it to the PS3 fan since I don't own a PS3.



Yeah, that's my only complaint about it. I wish the fan would only spin up when it is needed or something.


----------



## Vega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visualguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA2 has a noisy fan. It's noisier than the Sony BDP-S1 fan, but I can't compare it to the PS3 fan since I don't own a PS3.






Also noisier than my PS3


----------



## derekvli

Sorry if missed the comments already. I have a 720p/1080i 61" JVC and was wondering if going to the XA2 would produce a noticeably clearer upconverting picture than the A2 for the money? Since my tv doesn't do 1080p natively, should I not even look at the XA2 unless I plan on getting a 1080p device?


Thanks!


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also noisier than my PS3



I would say that my PS3 is a little louder but that neither is loud. Both are out in the open. I have never noticed the sound of the XA2 but have noticed the PS3 in a silent room. I think that the PS3's vary from reports that I have read. Not sure about the XA2's.


----------



## peteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Despairado* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't rave enough about this Tosh, it should win component of the year, IMO. I tell everyone to buy it right this minute if they have the cash, or watch everyday for the price to fall to your level if you can't afford it now. Honestly, I usually get a slightly sick feeling after I dish out $800 or more on a component, and with this Tosh it has never been the case. I feel nothing but sheer pride of ownership.



Ordered mine Today, from One Call, price matched and shipped allready


----------



## wadeh911

Tweeter (Sound Advice) just received my XA2 I ordered Dec 4th. The waiting is over and here are IMO some of the differences I notice as I have had an A2 loaner for about 2 weeks and have been doing an A-B comparison for an hour.


Silicon Optix HD test disc- XA2 passed all tests, particularly all 3 jaggies tests, absolutely no jaggies while the A2 had problems with jaggies. 3:2 motion pull down on XA2 looked slightly slower than A2.


Quality of build of XA2 noticeably better, disc drawer on XA2 seems to have smoother operation and more substantial than on A2 in case you ever hit it on accident. Remote buttons not intuitive to find by feel, but neither is my Harmony 880.


Network setup worked perfectly, but checked on software update but the 1.0 still most current for XA2. Setup for no image enhancements for this evaluation. Optical Audio set to bitstream, my Sony 60" SXRD XBR1 max HDMI is 1080i.


Chose "View from Space" as first disc choice as I have watched it many times on A2. IMO the shuttle launch was seemed to have even more detail on XA2 particularly the visibility of about 6 or 7 sets of shock waves in the shuttle main engines discharge while the A2 had just a few visible.


Put in "MI3" next, bridge scene with drone aircraft attach, A+ detail particularly in the black SWAT suits worn by the bad guys in the chopper.


Final test was "Cars" to see how its upconversion looks. Bricks in Garages can be counted while on A2 you can see separate bricks but difficult to isolate just one.


IMO the XA2 looks and feels like a completely different player than the A2. Well worth the investment if your system can handle the image quality the XA2 outputs.


----------



## miata

I received my HD-XA2 yesterday and am very impressed so far. I had previously purchased a Reon-VX based Denon DVD-2930CI and an HD-A1 and ended up returning both when I heard about the HD-XA2. I was mostly attracted to the HD-XA2 due the Reon chip for SD DVD playback. I was planning on staying out of the format war until a good dual format player came out. However, after hearing all the good things about the HD-XA2 I figured that there couldn't be any harm in getting a killer DVD player that also happens to play HD DVD. I only have a 38" CRT, so my set-up is definitely on the small end of the spectrum. Even so, with the HD-A1 there was a pretty big gap between SD and HD DVD PQ. The A1 was no slouch -- delivering a nice, detailed DVD image. I determined through test patterns that the scaler in my TV delivered detail better than the A1 at 1080i. So, I watch SD DVDs at 480p over analog component.


Now, bring on the HD-XA2. It pretty much combines the best of what I remember from the A1 as well as the 2930 -- and then some. One of my first tests was to compare King Kong HD versus SD. Sure there were scenes where you could easily tell the difference, but I would hate to do a blind test with a gun to my head on many of scenes. The XA2 is simply amazing with SD DVD material (I have no doubts that the differences would be more noticible on a bigger display). I am still experimenting, but it seems that turrning on all the filters and setting the edge enhancement to 2 works as a decent starting point. The biggest differences I recall in comparing to the HD-A1 is that the XA2 image is more 3D with more depth, smoother graduations, less noise and less visible compression artifacts. Compared to the 2930 there is simply finer detail. BTW, 480p is still slightly better than 1080i with the XA2. The result of all of this is an image that is close enough to HD on my TV that will be able to enjoy my large DVD collection for many years to come. I have added HD DVD to my Netflix preferences, but I just don't feel compelled to go out and buy a lot of HD DVD media like I do with SD -- at least until the price gap narrows significantly (and the format war settles down). Needless to say, I will be holding out on buying any kind of Blu-ray player for a while.


My tube is 3 years old and I feel that my next AV investment should probably be an ISF calibration. That may very well improve the HD performance.


So, if you are like me with a smaller display and want to "wait out the format war" I highly recommend the HD-XA2 as a way to do it in style. And if you have Netflix why not get HD DVD for the titles that are available? The monthly fees are the same.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my HD-XA2 yesterday and am very impressed so far. I had previously purchased a Reon-VX based Denon DVD-2930CI and an HD-A1 and ended up returning both when I heard about the HD-XA2. I was mostly attracted to the HD-XA2 due the Reon chip for SD DVD playback. I was planning on staying out of the format war until a good dual format player came out. However, after hearing all the good things about the HD-XA2 I figured that there couldn't be any harm in getting a killer DVD player that also happens to play HD DVD. I only have a 38" CRT, so my set-up is definitely on the small screen end of the spectrum. Even so, with the HD-A1 there was a pretty big gap between SD and HD DVD playback. The A1 was no slouch -- delivering a detailed DVD image. I determined through test patterns that the scaler in my TV delivered detail better than the A1 at 1080i. So, I watch SD DVDs at 480p over analog component.
> 
> 
> Now, bring on the HD-XA2. It pretty much combines the best of what I remember from the A1 as well as the 2930 -- and then some. One of my first tests was to compare King Kong HD versus SD. Sure there were scenes where you could tell the difference, but I would hate to do a blind test with a gun to my head on the majority of scenes. The XA2 is simply amazing with SD DVD material (I have no doubts that the differences would be more noticible on a bigger display). I am still experimenting, but it seems that turrning on all the filters and setting the edge enhancement to 2 works as a decent starting point. The biggest differences I recall in comparing to the HD-A1 is that the XA2 image is more 3D with more depth, smoother graduations, less noise and less visible compression artifacts. Compared to the 2930 there is simply finer detail. BTW, 480p is still slightly better than 1080i with the XA2. The result of all of this is an image that is close enough to HD on my TV that will be able to enjoy my large DVD collection for many years to come. I have added HD DVD to my Netflix preferences, but I just don't feel compelled to go out and buy a lot of HD DVD media like I do with SD -- at least until the price gap narrows significantly (and the format war settles down). Needless to say, I will be holding out on buying any kind of Blu-ray player for a while.
> 
> 
> My tube is 3 years old and I feel that my next AV investment should probably be an ISF calibration. That may very well improve the HD performance.
> 
> 
> So, if you are like me with a smaller display and want to "wait out the format war" I highly recommend the HD-XA2 as a way to do it in style. And if you have Netflix why not get HD DVD for the titles that are available? The monthly fees are the same.



Um, all due respect but how does purchasing the most expensive HD-DVD player on the market today equate to "waiting out on the format war".


Based on your comment of "I wll be holding out on buying any kind of Blu-ray player" and the fact that you purchased the most expensive HD-DVD player known to man does not match your statement of "So, if you are like me with a smaller display and want to wait out the format war I highly recommend the HD-XA2"


Sounds more like to me that you picked which format you're supporting and didn't wait out for the war to end, which by the way is your own business, but that's some very confusing advise you're providing there.


Well, at least the part of how much the XA2 kicks serious butt was accurate!











P.S. Welcome to the HD-DVD side of the battle royal. It's ok, you're just in denial. It's the first stage of Post Electronic Traumatic Format War Stress Syndrome.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Um, all due respect but how does purchasing the most expensive HD-DVD player on the market today equate to "waiting out on the format war".
> 
> 
> Based on your comment of "I wll be holding out on buying any kind of Blu-ray player" and the fact that you purchased the most expensive HD-DVD player known to man does not match your statement of "So, if you are like me with a smaller display and want to wait out the format war I highly recommend the HD-XA2"
> 
> 
> Sounds more like to me that you picked which format you're supporting and didn't wait out for the war to end, which by the way is your own business, but that's some very confusing advise you're providing there.
> 
> 
> Well, at least the part of how much the XA2 kicks serious butt was accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the HD-DVD side of the battle royal. It's ok, you're just in denial. It's the first stage of Post Electronic Traumatic Format War Stress Syndrome.



Good point. Well, the way I look at it I purchased the cheapest DVD player with legendary HQV chip. If you take into account the Value Electronics price with free extended warrantee and no sales tax it cost me less than the Denon 2930Ci that I bought and returned locally. I wouldn't say that I picked a format -- I simply bought a DVD player. To be honest I would have purchased the HD-XA2 even if it was SD only. So, I don't really consider myself an _HD DVD supporter_. I kinda consider myself an innocent bystander who happended to benefit from the fact that Toshiba put out a killer DVD player to compete in the format war. It is not so much me supporting the format war as it is the format war subsidizing my DVD habit.


I encourage others who want to wait out the format war in style to follow my example


----------



## TheLion

Which of the XA2 filters are supported with HD-DVD playback and not just SD? Of particular interest:

*Is the "Edge Enhancement" filter supported with HD-DVD playback???*










I heard lots of conflicting "opinions" about that matter. Can someone with first hand experience please confirm! Thanks.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which of the XA2 filters are supported with HD-DVD playback and not just SD? Of particular interest:
> 
> *Is the "Edge Enhancement" filter supported with HD-DVD playback???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard lots of conflicting "opinions" about that matter. Can someone with first hand experience please confirm! Thanks.



YES. "Edge Enhancement" filter IS supported with HD-DVD playback. It's the only filter that is. Tried it - and I prefer it at "0" at this point. Will re-test when RS1 arrives.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my HD-XA2 yesterday and am very impressed so far. I had previously purchased a Reon-VX based Denon DVD-2930CI and an HD-A1 and ended up returning both when I heard about the HD-XA2. I was mostly attracted to the HD-XA2 due the Reon chip for SD DVD playback. I was planning on staying out of the format war until a good dual format player came out. However, after hearing all the good things about the HD-XA2 I figured that there couldn't be any harm in getting a killer DVD player that also happens to play HD DVD. I only have a 38" CRT, so my set-up is definitely on the small end of the spectrum. Even so, with the HD-A1 there was a pretty big gap between SD and HD DVD PQ. The A1 was no slouch -- delivering a nice, detailed DVD image. I determined through test patterns that the scaler in my TV delivered detail better than the A1 at 1080i. So, I watch SD DVDs at 480p over analog component.
> 
> 
> Now, bring on the HD-XA2. It pretty much combines the best of what I remember from the A1 as well as the 2930 -- and then some. One of my first tests was to compare King Kong HD versus SD. Sure there were scenes where you could easily tell the difference, but I would hate to do a blind test with a gun to my head on many of scenes. The XA2 is simply amazing with SD DVD material (I have no doubts that the differences would be more noticible on a bigger display). I am still experimenting, but it seems that turrning on all the filters and setting the edge enhancement to 2 works as a decent starting point. The biggest differences I recall in comparing to the HD-A1 is that the XA2 image is more 3D with more depth, smoother graduations, less noise and less visible compression artifacts. Compared to the 2930 there is simply finer detail. BTW, 480p is still slightly better than 1080i with the XA2. The result of all of this is an image that is close enough to HD on my TV that will be able to enjoy my large DVD collection for many years to come. I have added HD DVD to my Netflix preferences, but I just don't feel compelled to go out and buy a lot of HD DVD media like I do with SD -- at least until the price gap narrows significantly (and the format war settles down). Needless to say, I will be holding out on buying any kind of Blu-ray player for a while.
> 
> 
> My tube is 3 years old and I feel that my next AV investment should probably be an ISF calibration. That may very well improve the HD performance.
> 
> 
> So, if you are like me with a smaller display and want to "wait out the format war" I highly recommend the HD-XA2 as a way to do it in style. And if you have Netflix why not get HD DVD for the titles that are available? The monthly fees are the same.



Nice report! I agree. XA2 is an amazing machine. And it's ability to play HD-DVD's is a nice bonus feature!










The only category where the Denon 2930 is superior - is the SD layer change. But the XA2 is a nice runner-up and no slouch in this regard. As I reported previously - XA2 layer change was actually better than I expected (but Denon is still king).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, 480p is still slightly better than 1080i with the XA2.



So you are making a progressive DVD player out of it?


----------



## HighDeff

HD-XA2 owners, please take the time, and add a owners report here.:

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayerfo...Toshiba+HD-XA2


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES. "Edge Enhancement" filter IS supported with HD-DVD playback. It's the only filter that is. Tried it - and I prefer it at "0" at this point. Will re-test when RS1 arrives.



VERY strange indeed. In the other thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=801971 ) plazman commented:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Edge Enhancement does not apply or do anything for HD DVD. If you have FMJ, give it a try. The others apply to both SD and HD DVD.
> 
> 
> Based on DVE, I'm using EE1 for now and others on 2. Anyone who has commented after watching SD DVD at my place on a Pio 1080p plasma have said this is the SD they have seen. I've watched a bunch of Criterion Collection DVD recently on it.




You answered:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny. I tried Edge Enhancement on a couple HD-DVD's and it worked. Maybe it works on some titles - but not others. AX2 manual says: "May not be effective in HD-DVD playback" While other filters say: "Not effective in HD-DVD playback" I'll try it again after work.




Does anybody else care do confirm if the "Edge Enhancement" filter works with HD-DVD content or not? I can hardly imagine that this works for "some titles" and some titles not.











You guys see me even more confused than before...


----------



## John Ballentine

I'll check tonight w/ several different HD-DVD's and report back.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you are making a progressive DVD player out of it?



Yes.


----------



## Josh Z

Why would anyone want to turn on edge enhancement? It boggles the mind.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to turn on edge enhancement? It boggles the mind.



Because, despite the questionable name, it is in fact Silicon Optix's quite decent detail extraction filter. It can be quite helpful to fight overly "smooth" (read: soft transfers) without any/much nasty ringing/halos. In fact I find a really good detail enhancement filter with HD content much more useful than with SD - with MPEG2 SD it ALWAYS results in pronounced artifacts. But with smooth, artifact free VC-1 HD it can be an useful option for some transfers IMHO -> personal preference. I on the other side would never EVER use any noise reduction filter, no matter how "good" it is.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll check tonight w/ several different HD-DVD's and report back.



Thank you so much John. Looking forward to it!


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to turn on edge enhancement? It boggles the mind.



I despise edge enhancement. The "Edge enhancement" option in the XA2 does NOT do edge enhancement, and it has a beneficial (to me) effect on many soft SD-DVD's.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I despise edge enhancement. The "Edge enhancement" option in the XA2 does NOT do edge enhancement, and it has a beneficial (to me) effect on many soft SD-DVD's.



usual suspect,


does it work with HD-DVD (for you)?


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> usual suspect,
> 
> 
> does it work with HD-DVD (for you)?



Yes, it works on HD DVD playback and works quite well(for me).


In my experience so far it seems to work better on SD playback.


I don't know why Toshiba chose to use the term "Edge Enhancement".


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> usual suspect,
> 
> 
> does it work with HD-DVD (for you)?




Yes it does work on HD-DVD (tried it on Black Rain). I did not like what it did to Black Rain, but perhaps some HD-DVD's might benefit from some enhancement.


----------



## TheLion

Thank you! What didn't you like about it?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, it works on HD DVD playback and works quite well(for me).
> 
> 
> In my experience so far it seems to work better on SD playback.
> 
> 
> I don't know why Toshiba chose to use the term "Edge Enhancement".



This does bring up one thing I wished I could do with the XA2. It sure would be nice I've I could have different settings apply to SD versus HD DVD. I realize that you can have specify 3 different "picture setting groups," but then you have to change them every time you go back and forth between SD and HD. The bigger problem is that I wish I could have different resolutions for SD and HD. Naturally, I want 1080i for HD. However, I would prefer that all DVDs play at 480p (and I have enough non-copy protected DVDs to make this an issue). Is there a nice workaround so that these changes just happen automatically when you put in the media?


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you! What didn't you like about it?



What it looked like to me: using Edge Enhance on HD-DVD Black Rain did not show more detail in the image, it just made it courser, it looked like it went from 1080 to 720 is the best I can describe the visual effect. It just did not look better to me.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is that I wish I could have different resolutions for SD and HD. Naturally, I want 1080i for HD. However, I would prefer that all DVDs play at 480p (and I have enough non-copy protected DVDs to make this an issue). Is there a nice workaround so that these changes just happen automatically when you put in the media?



Hi,


You've determined from test patterns that the scaler on your three year old analog HDTV is superior to the HD-XA2? That certainly is very unusual. Most folks seem to view the scaling/deinterlacing abilities of the HD-XA2 as virtually unrivaled, even by high-end upconverting DVD players. When you had the Denon DVD-2930CI did you find that your HDTV outperformed it as well?


Since you prefer to send 480p via component video to your HDTV, i.e. the HD-XA2 is not be called on to upconvert, it would seem that having "enough non-copy protected DVDs" really wouldn't be of any relevance. Presummable you could do the same thing with commercial DVDs with copy protection.


As far as I can ascertain from reading the manual, you have to manually set the HD-XA2's output resolution in the settings menu. Since most folks use the HD-XA2 as an upconverting player as well as an HD DVD player, they generally select the same output resolution for both HD DVDs and DVDs. Therefore there is no need to continually manually reset the output resolution depending on type of disc. To paraphrase that infamous infomercial, they "JUST SET IT AND FORGET IT!"


Larry


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> You've determined from test patterns that the scaler on your three year old analog HDTV is superior to the HD-XA2? That certainly is very unusual. Most folks seem to view the scaling/deinterlacing abilities of the HD-XA2 as virtually unrivaled, even by high-end upconverting DVD players. When you had the Denon DVD-2930CI did you find that your HDTV outperformed it as well?
> 
> 
> Since you prefer to send 480p via component video to your HDTV, i.e. the HD-XA2 is not be called on to upconvert, it would seem that having "enough non-copy protected DVDs" really wouldn't be of any relevance. Presummable you could do the same thing with commercial DVDs with copy protection.
> 
> 
> As far as I can ascertain from reading the manual, you have to manually set the HD-XA2's output resolution in the settings menu. Since most folks use the HD-XA2 as an upconverting player as well as an HD DVD player, they generally select the same output resolution for both HD DVDs and DVDs. Therefore there is no need to continually manually reset the output resolution depending on type of disc. To paraphrase that infamous infomercial, they "JUST SET IT AND FORGET IT!"
> 
> 
> Larry



Regarding scaling -- my 38" CRT listed for $5500 when it came out. I specificallly purchased it for its ability to scale DVDs after auditioning everything else in my price range. What makes the Reon so good is its ability to de-interlace and enhance the image for 480p output. To my knowledge all the scaler is doing is speading the image over more pixels For all I know, the fact that 480p works better than 1080i on my display could have as much to do with the quality of my TV's 1080i handling as it does the 480p scaling. I'm sure that this task is more challenging with fixed pixel displays where where you are trying to maintain the right balance of smoothness and sharpness.


Regarding the resolution setting -- my copies scale to 1080i unless I manually change the resolution to 480p. Then I have to remember to change it back to 1080i for HD DVD. Then back to 480p for DVD, etc. This is a little inconvenient and I was wondering if I was aware of some "hidden feature" of the XA2. This problem probably doesn't affect most people who want all source discs displayed at maximum resolution.


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

Just p/u my Tosh XA2 lastnight and have it hooked up to a Mits HD1000U fp via hdmi. So far im very pleased with the operation of the player. I have played a few sd-dvds through it w/o any problems. Havent tried an hd-dvd but hope to this weekend. Since my fp is native 720p ive set the player to 720p. With all of the picture enahncements set to "on" and edge enhancement set to "2" I can say the upconversion looks very nice....


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## ckelly33

Any word on 1080p/24 for the XA2. I've been holding out for the rumored firmware upgrade.


Thanks.


----------



## brentsg

I will be using my HD-DVD player with a calibrated Pioneer 64" RPTV (CRT based) so SD DVD will be viewed at 480p via component. Would the XA2 provide any advantage with my SD disks over the A2?


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only category where the Denon 2930 is superior - is the SD layer change.



And DVD-A playback.

And SA-CD playback.

And HDCD playback.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice report! I agree. XA2 is an amazing machine. And it's ability to play HD-DVD's is *a nice bonus feature*!



Cute!


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brentsg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will be using my HD-DVD player with a calibrated Pioneer 64" RPTV (CRT based) so SD DVD will be viewed at 480p via component. Would the XA2 provide any advantage with my SD disks over the A2?



This is exactly what I am doing with a direct view CRT and after comparing many other reputable players I would bet that the XA2 is the best for less than $1500 (the Denon 3930 is $1500 -- and I didn't try that one, so don't know).


----------



## shoek

How does the HD-XA2 do with burned media? DVD+R and DVD+R DL (Dual Layer) specifically?


I had a Denon 1930CI and returned it and got an Oppo 981 because the Denon could read only 25% of my burned discs. Oppo is 100% so far.


TIA,

-shoek


----------



## torid110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shoek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does the HD-XA2 do with burned media? DVD+R and DVD+R DL (Dual Layer) specifically?




I've only burned 2 movies so far on DVD+R and they've worked fine.


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

I picked up my XA2 from Tweeter and I plugged in the audio with 6 ch analog out. For some reason the center channel is coming out of the rt surround and other sounds are off. I have checked all the connections and they are where they are supposed to be. Does anyone else have this problem?


Tweeter will exchange for a new one but they have to order it.


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

Also the sound in general is pretty quiet especially with TRUHD tracks and there isn't much bass effects. The A1 was better in the audio aspect. I am using 6 channel analog audio out


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DVDO+WESTY=1080p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also the sound in general is pretty quiet especially with TRUHD tracks and there isn't much bass effects. The A1 was better in the audio aspect. I am using 6 channel analog audio out



I can't remember if the XA2 has assignable channels but:

1) it sounds like your surrounds are switched with your mains, just a Wild @ss guess if the reference volume difference is that extreme.

2) Do you have PCM audio on or off?

3) Have you tried bitstream optical to assess the differences from your analog setup?


I know these may sound condascending and that isn't the intent. I'm the first to miss that early intuitive step that makes me swear for a few days before the doh moment arrives.


----------



## kenhoeve

The Eagle has landed.


Hooked via hdmi to my denon 4306 and my samsung 4695 1080p and everything is positively grand. Just need ISF cal.


BTW, picked it up for $825 from Tweeter with $30 rebate and my 5% member discount. Their retail is $899.


Upconversion is jaw dropping compared to my crappy azz faroudja.


----------



## doc63

I havw a slight speaker noise when using XA2.My cable and PS3 do not do this.u have to put ear up to speakers to hear it but its there,even when no disc in.


----------



## MickB

My XA2 has the speaker slight hum as well. When I play an HD DVD the hum goes away. When I stop the disc or if the XA2 is just on I get the hum in the speakers. I reorganized all of my cables tried different outlets and I cannot eliminate it. If it bothers me to much, I will keep my A1 and send the XA2 back. What a bummer!


----------



## doc63

no way I can tell the white noise is there when movie is on but when I pause or stop I can hear itu have to turn volume way up or put ear to speaker to hear but its there;and that bugs me. ANY HELP? Thanks


----------



## DougPr

My XA2 no longer re-encodes the audio to DTS over coax. It now only re-encodes to regular Dolby Digital over coax. Is there some setting that I can change to fix it? It's set to bitstream right now, and it used to say DTS on my receiver, and now it only says Dolby Digital. To verify that it isn't my receiver displaying wrong, I tried it through my Pioneer SE-DHP800 Dolby Headphones and the headphone receiver also says Dolby Digital and not DTS.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougPr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 no longer re-encodes the audio to DTS over coax. It now only re-encodes to regular Dolby Digital over coax. Is there some setting that I can change to fix it? It's set to bitstream right now, and it used to say DTS on my receiver, and now it only says Dolby Digital. To verify that it isn't my receiver displaying wrong, I tried it through my Pioneer SE-DHP800 Dolby Headphones and the headphone receiver also says Dolby Digital and not DTS.



Hi Doug,


There's nothing wrong with your player. Toshiba changed the operation of the HD-XA2 from previous models.


I discussed this in the following thread:

SPDIF connection doesn't convert Dolby TrueHD & DD+ to DTS bitstream on HD-XA2. 


Larry


----------



## soapman

My first post...

I just received my HD- XA2 yesterday. Hooked up via HDMI to a Yamaha 2700 and Sony Pearl. The unit plays for 5 or 10 minutes, then power shuts off. Does this with multiple disks.

Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Vega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soapman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first post...
> 
> I just received my HD- XA2 yesterday. Hooked up via HDMI to a Yamaha 2700 and Sony Pearl. The unit plays for 5 or 10 minutes, then power shuts off. Does this with multiple disks.
> 
> Any help? Thanks.





Wow! I guess I'm lucky!! I have also the Sony Pearl and the XA2 and it's working flawless. That's include the PS3 60gig. Beautiful combo.


----------



## doc63

I have like 6 remotes now.Are there any universal remotes that work well with XA2?I was looking at the HARMONY


----------



## Hos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doc63* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have like 6 remotes now.Are there any universal remotes that work well with XA2?I was looking at the HARMONY



doc63, I use the URC MX-3000 with the A2. It works quite well. It should also work with the XA2.


----------



## Lars158




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soapman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first post...
> 
> I just received my HD- XA2 yesterday. Hooked up via HDMI to a Yamaha 2700 and Sony Pearl. The unit plays for 5 or 10 minutes, then power shuts off. Does this with multiple disks.
> 
> Any help? Thanks.



It is overheating. I had the same probelm with mine. Try to run in in 1080i mode and I am guessing it will stay on. The 1080p mode make it run really hot. You need to keep the player in an open space or have a VERY good ventilated cabinet to have it work properly.


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

My Harmony 520 works with the xa2...


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> I have like 6 remotes now.Are there any universal remotes that work well with XA2?I was looking at the HARMONY



My Harmony 880 works well with the HD-XA2


----------



## John Ballentine

My Theater Master works perfectly w/ the XA2. Got it on e-bay for $20.00


----------



## kenhoeve

hooked up via hdmi, have hdmi set to auto and spdif to bitstream per other posts.


playing a SD disc I had to change the audio setting to PCM to get any audio(with it set to auto my rcvr was getting nothing). my HD discs automatically play digital PCM. is there any disadvantage leaving it PCM all the time rather than auto?


----------



## soapman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is overheating. I had the same probelm with mine. Try to run in in 1080i mode and I am guessing it will stay on. The 1080p mode make it run really hot. You need to keep the player in an open space or have a VERY good ventilated cabinet to have it work properly.



Thanks, that will not be an option, it is inside an audio cabinet built into the wall with other components. It only runs 10 minutes or so, did not feel all that hot. You are correct, in 1080i does not shut off. Should I return it?


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lars158* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is overheating. I had the same probelm with mine. Try to run in in 1080i mode and I am guessing it will stay on. The 1080p mode make it run really hot. You need to keep the player in an open space or have a VERY good ventilated cabinet to have it work properly.



If in fact that is what's happening, that is simply *unacceptable* in a consumer device.

Especially one that will be expected to perform for 1.5 - 3 hrs straight (depending on length of the movie).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soapman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, that will not be an option, it is inside an audio cabinet built into the wall with other components. It only runs 10 minutes or so, did not feel all that hot. You are correct, in 1080i does not shut off. *Should I return it?*



I would.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soapman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, that will not be an option, it is inside an audio cabinet built into the wall with other components. It only runs 10 minutes or so, did not feel all that hot. You are correct, in 1080i does not shut off. Should I return it?



You can't provide supplemental airflow to the cabinet with fan at the back or outside the box? Even an extra second hole for a air circulation path that not through one outlet could improve things somewhat.


----------



## sj41

Some questions for XA2 owners.


- How heavy is it (just the player, not including box) in pounds?


- How loud is the player when disc is spinning (if possible compare loudness to PS3 or Xbox360 HD DVD Drive)


Thanks


----------



## mediahound

I can't hear it spinning at all. I only hear the fan.


----------



## DougPr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Doug,
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with your player. Toshiba changed the operation of the HD-XA2 from previous models.
> 
> 
> I discussed this in the following thread:
> 
> SPDIF connection doesn't convert Dolby TrueHD & DD+ to DTS bitstream on HD-XA2.
> 
> 
> Larry



Ok thanks for the info. I guess since I had an HD-XA1 and now an HD-XA2 that the sound wouldn't have been downgraded. I guess I never noticed the change. (but that's only because I use analog outputs almost all the time, unless going through my wireless Dolby Headphones. Since it's set to take the spdif output from my receiver, I have to feed it the spdif input from the player.)


----------



## stonedr

My HD-XA2 also has audio issues. The surrounds are mislabeled-I simply switched the wires. The subwoofer level is very low. The volume changes hugely from HD to SD disks.

I have a lipsync issue that is not there with my Pioneer also at 1080P. Any suggestions?


----------



## John Ballentine

I had to change my turn on procedure w/ my new XA2. Now I turn on the XA2 first - then the projector. With the XA1 - I had to turn the projector on first. Otherwise no HDMI handsahake. Anyone else notice this???


----------



## gtgray

I bought a copy of Superman begins at Wal-mart, they had a shopping cart filled with Superman Begins and Talladega Nights -SDs- for $5.00 each. Well XA2 won't play Superman Begins... it can't load it.. get a NO Disk message.


So I was forced to play it on the OPPO 981 so of course it was green through tout not just on the Kryptonite. Damned are DVD players buggy.


I can get rid of the green push on the OPPO regardless of what I do including an ISF calibration on the TV.. tried RGB you name it. Oppo still blames all the green push on the TV sets.. geez....


The Toshiba produces some pink/purple macroblocking at 1080P. Seems to happen most after the player has been on a while. I have done everything I can to make sure it gets good airlow. One it starts appearing it just gets worse. Works perfectly in 1080i, you never see the problem. Happens in both SD and HD.


Make that Superman Begins is the first DVD that the XA2 failed to play for me. It is a great player... but this one either has firmware issues or hardware problems. I am about ready to throw the OPPO out the window.


DVD players just drive me crazy.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to change my turn on procedure w/ my new XA2. Now I turn on the XA2 first - then the projector. With the XA1 - I had to turn the projector on first. Otherwise no HDMI handsahake. Anyone else notice this???



Also went from HD XA1 to HD XA2.


No HDMI at all now. Not with my Mits HC3000. Before I had to have the FP on. Now it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stonedr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD-XA2 also has audio issues. The surrounds are mislabeled-I simply switched the wires. The subwoofer level is very low. The volume changes hugely from HD to SD disks.
> 
> I have a lipsync issue that is not there with my Pioneer also at 1080P. Any suggestions?



USe the analog 5.1 outs. Set HDMI Audio on the plaeyr to Auto. Add some DB to the subwoofer using the HD XA2 audio setup.


Live with the fact that some DVDs and HD DVDs from different studios have different audio levels.


Lipsync issue may be AVR HDMI issue. try the 5.1 analog outs , read page 26 of the manual to make sure connections are right.


----------



## dseliger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to change my turn on procedure w/ my new XA2. Now I turn on the XA2 first - then the projector. With the XA1 - I had to turn the projector on first. Otherwise no HDMI handsahake. Anyone else notice this???



I'm having this same problem, im going from the XA2 into the Optoma HD-81 scalar.

If i dont turn them on in a certain order it wont come up...kinda of annoying but i'm sure they'll fix it. I had similar trouble with the XA1 until the first firmware update fixed most of the issues.


Anyone heard when we might get an update? I keep hearing rumors but nothing solid.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougPr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks for the info. I guess since I had an HD-XA1 and now an HD-XA2 that the sound wouldn't have been downgraded.



Hi Doug,


You're welcome.


If you read the reactions of other forum members to my posting in the referenced thread, you'll see that apparently there has been a longstanding controversy raging over the which is "better" Dolby Digital at 640 kbps or DTS at 1.5 mbps. I would prefer to have the option of selecting which processing to use.


Microsoft agrees and they are adding this feature to their XBox players.

Tosh G2 HD-A2 and HD-XA2 information and discussion 


Larry


----------



## soapman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't provide supplemental airflow to the cabinet with fan at the back or outside the box? Even an extra second hole for a air circulation path that not through one outlet could improve things somewhat.



I am going to have a fan installed this week. It's funny if I leave the cabinet door open, it played a movie all the way through, no problem. Close the door, it shuts off in 10 minutes. Both ways the unit feels cool to the touch. My concern is the cabinet backs up into the attic, can be 100 degrees plus in the Texas summer.


----------



## Happy Rabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dseliger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having this same problem, im going from the XA2 into the Optoma HD-81 scalar.
> 
> If i dont turn them on in a certain order it wont come up...kinda of annoying but i'm sure they'll fix it. I had similar trouble with the XA1 until the first firmware update fixed most of the issues.
> 
> 
> Anyone heard when we might get an update? I keep hearing rumors but nothing solid.




I have the same problem w/ my C3X + MosQuito. If I turn on the projector first, I get RGB Color Space w/ BTB & WTW ISSUES. If I turn on the AX2 First , I get 422 color space w/ BTB and WTW.


----------



## mediahound

My XA2 will not play this HD-DVD:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B000JRYOLA 



It starts loading, the display says "HD-DVD" and then nothing happens and the player seems to lock up. Then putting in another DVD, it won't play that DVD either. The only way to get it back to normal is to power the unit off and back on.


But no matter what, it will not play this Discovery Channel HD-DVD. Any ideas?


----------



## torid110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 will not play this HD-DVD:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B000JRYOLA
> 
> 
> 
> It starts loading, the display says "HD-DVD" and then nothing happens and the player seems to lock up. Then putting in another DVD, it won't play that DVD either. The only way to get it back to normal is to power the unit off and back on.
> 
> 
> But no matter what, it will not play this Discovery Channel HD-DVD. Any ideas?




I had the same issue with Discovery Atlas: Italy. There are other people with similar problems with the Discovery Channel discs and it's not limited to the toshiba players...


See this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=797015


----------



## mediahound

Interesting. Thanks for that info.


----------



## kanefsky

Mine will not play a copy of The Mummy Returns that I bought from Amazon. It plays fine on my A1 however, and the disc is clean and unscratched.


Actually the disc does start playing, but stops right before the menu comes up with an error like "system error occurred." The player doesn't lock up or anything. It just won't play the disc.


Anyone else play The Mummy Returns on their XA2 without problems?


--

Steve


----------



## DigitalMovie

Toshiba should have used a quieter fan, the model used in the XA2/XE1 is rather loud and pi**es me off. Really disappointing. And the blown out air is not as warm as I had expected.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually the disc does start playing, but stops right before the menu comes up with an error like "system error occurred." The player doesn't lock up or anything. It just won't play the disc.
> 
> 
> Anyone else play The Mummy Returns on their XA2 without problems?
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Steve



The one time I tried it it did seem to work ok - I didn't watch the whole movie, but I could get to the menu, select a scene, and it played.


----------



## chiifac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine will not play a copy of The Mummy Returns that I bought from Amazon. It plays fine on my A1 however, and the disc is clean and unscratched.
> 
> 
> Actually the disc does start playing, but stops right before the menu comes up with an error like "system error occurred." The player doesn't lock up or anything. It just won't play the disc.
> 
> 
> Anyone else play The Mummy Returns on their XA2 without problems?



I have The mummy Returns from Amazon and it played fine on my XA2. But I had problems with Jet Li's Fearless, also from Amazon. It got stuck toward the end of the movie. I exchanged with another one and it played fine. It seems like the A2/XA2 is not as robust as A1/XA1.


----------



## kanefsky

Thanks. Now I have to decide whether to have Amazon replace it or use it as a test disc for future player evaluations










--

Steve


----------



## kenhoeve

Is there any reason I should have to switch my audio out setting on HDMI to PCM from auto to play a SD disc? I get no audio without doing so, but it works fine with HD discs.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenhoeve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any reason I should have to switch my audio out setting on HDMI to PCM from auto to play a SD disc? I get no audio without doing so, but it works fine with HD discs.



depends on hoe the disc was mastered I think. Auto seems to be the best setting overall and thats the setting to leave it at if you are using 5.1 analog outs for audio and HDMI for video only.


----------



## foofoobar

Just got the beast yesterday, but really haven't had a chance to whet it other than the standard King Kong HD DVD







. I also played "2001...A Space..." (SD) and it looked great (as expected) -- will keep you folks posted.


Edit:


Only got a few minutes today to check out the special edition of Sin City (SD) and the picture was jaw droppingly good on my SXRD. The contrast in the opening scene with the grays / deep blacks / reds was absolutely stunning. However, the cake goes to Marv's scene w/ Goldie -- I don't recollect the super saturated orange-golden blonde hair with the incredibly deep reds looking this good before.


For now, it looks that the player will live up to its (upconversion) hype -- more to follow on the long weekend







...


----------



## hifi59

Just picked up my Xa2 today to replace my Xa1.

First impressions after 5 hours of continuos use.


1.Faster loading /ejecting than xa1.


2.Phsyically looks great.


3.Picture quaity is slightly better for both HD and SD movies. (Viewed on a highly calibrated Sony 70" Qualia) More depth/clarity as others have reported. Minor,but noticeable.


4.Played superbly with Superman Returns and Apollo 13 without freezing. My XA1 had freezing problems with these discs (with fw 2.0)


5.No bass issues as reported by some. No different than my Panny Blu-ray. (Subwoofers are 2 SVS PC+ cylinders capable of 12hz. Audio is also professionally calibrated)


6.No shutdowns after 10 minutes while behind glass door of wall unit.


7. I haven't noticed any frame skipping as a few have reported as of yet, but I will continue to monitor for that.


8. Fan is slightly louder than the XA1, but WAY quieter than the PS3 that I sold. I can't hear it at more than a few feet away with the glass door open. With the door closed, I can't hear it at all beyond the glass door.


Player is connected to a Yamaha 2700 via HDMI for video and audio. Unit is a Jan 07 build. 1080i output to Qualia.


I left audio settings to their defaults in the Toshiba. Hdmi audio set to auto.


I will report any issues that may arise with continued usage.So far, I'm impressed.
*With a player this good, we must never let HD DVD die!*


----------



## hifi59

Several more hours of viewing later, I have concluded that the 3 Noise Filters and Edge Enhancement should generally stay off (for SD movies..not tested with HD yet).I can see their effects in action, and not for the good ,on my Qualia.


----------



## tteich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalMovie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toshiba should have used a quieter fan, the model used in the XA2/XE1 is rather loud and pi**es me off. Really disappointing. And the blown out air is not as warm as I had expected.



It's actually quieter than my Muse HiVision setup so it does not annoy me that much. But you're right, there is always room for improvement and I think I'll replace it some day after the warranty period with a Papst fan.


----------



## gene9p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 will not play this HD-DVD:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B000JRYOLA
> 
> 
> 
> It starts loading, the display says "HD-DVD" and then nothing happens and the player seems to lock up. Then putting in another DVD, it won't play that DVD either. The only way to get it back to normal is to power the unit off and back on.
> 
> 
> But no matter what, it will not play this Discovery Channel HD-DVD. Any ideas?



this hd disc played on my xa1..however the dolby digital soundtrack was all garbled...so i had to watch it with the sound from my tv speakers..which sounded fine..but no matter what I tried..the dd track through my receiver was all garbled..I use the digital outputs....no hdmi input on my receiver


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifi59* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Several more hours of viewing later, I have concluded that the 3 Noise Filters and Edge Enhancement should generally stay off (for SD movies..not tested with HD yet).I can see their effects in action, and not for the good ,on my Qualia.




On my tiny 46" 1080p LCD the EE works wonders with HD movies.


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gene9p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this hd disc played on my xa1..however the dolby digital soundtrack was all garbled...so i had to watch it with the sound from my tv speakers..which sounded fine..but no matter what I tried..the dd track through my receiver was all garbled..I use the digital outputs....no hdmi input on my receiver



I had an issue last night with garbled sound out of my XA2. It had worked perfectly the night before playing Constantine in HD. Last night I turned everything on and loaded Perfect Storm HD. The audio was all messed up. I tried another HD DVD and an SD DVD with the same result. I ended up unplugging my Elite 82 receiver and the XA2.. audio was fine after that. First time for garbled audio from any DVD on any player. I did have frequent problems with garbled audio on an Oppo 970 playing audio cds of all things.


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiifac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have The mummy Returns from Amazon and it played fine on my XA2. But I had problems with Jet Li's Fearless, also from Amazon. It got stuck toward the end of the movie. I exchanged with another one and it played fine. It seems like the A2/XA2 is not as robust as A1/XA1.



I think it is hit or miss on these will or won't play. I have a Cyndi Lauper DVD that on some tracks stutters or won't decode properly. I tried on a Oppo 981, and A1 running 1.4, and my HTPC... none could play it through. They would not lock up but they would go pretty crazy on the troubleshome tracks and you could skip to the next track and it would be okay. I think there were like 3 tracks that gave trouble..


Just for grins I put the Lauper DVD in the XA2 certain I had a bad disk. The XA2 played it perfectly without a hiccup. On the other had I had a brand new copy of Superman Returns and it would not load on the XA2 at all. Superman Returns played on the PC and the 981.


Everyone one of the drives in all these players is going to be at a different place in its individual range of production tolerances.. and depending on firmware maybe it compensates and maybe it doesn't. My point is that it is pretty hard to generalize. The A1 I had was my second one and it was much better than the first one I tired. The first one improved with 2.0 firmware but the second had fewer skips and read problems at 1.4 then the earlier on with 2.0. I never did upgrade the firmware on the second.


----------



## DigitalMovie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had an issue last night with garbled sound out of my XA2. It had worked perfectly the night before playing Constantine in HD. Last night I turned everything on and loaded Perfect Storm HD. The audio was all messed up. I tried another HD DVD and an SD DVD with the same result. I ended up unplugging my Elite 82 receiver and the XA2.. audio was fine after that. First time for garbled audio from any DVD on any player. I did have frequent problems with garbled audio on an Oppo 970 playing audio cds of all things.



I have/had a similar problem with the HD-DVD "V for Vendetta". When I skip to chapter 3, the sounds is really messed up, sounds like horrible MP3. When I shut down the receiver and turn it back on, the sound is ok, also when I switch the audiotrack or skip the next chapter.


----------



## Kosty

There is a known glitch when you are using the analog 5.1 into the receiver and if you are forcing audio through HDMI by having the HDMI Audio option set to anything but auto.


It normally does nothing but sometimes it can lead to analog feedback.


not sure if this is your issue, but it might be if you are using analog ins to your AVR and HDMI to your display.


----------



## CraiginNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tteich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll replace it some day after the warranty period with a Papst fan.



Papst is so "old school." Nexus tends to have the lowest noise per airflow volume, per Silent PC Review's latest tests (have to read the followup forums, too, not just their testing results, to learn this).


I swore by Papst for years, but finally had to give up the illusion in the face of actual data. (Papst are smooth & wonderful, but not quite as quiet for the cfm airflow, especially if the Nexus is undervolted to slow it down.)

*Craig in NJ*


----------



## tteich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraiginNJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Papst is so "old school." Nexus tends to have the lowest noise per airflow volume, per Silent PC Review's latest tests (have to read the followup forums, too, not just their testing results, to learn this).
> 
> 
> I swore by Papst for years, but finally had to give up the illusion in the face of actual data. (Papst are smooth & wonderful, but not quite as quiet for the cfm airflow, especially if the Nexus is undervolted to slow it down.)
> 
> *Craig in NJ*



Thanks for pointing me to Nexus. I'll compare them by the specs before modding anything. But as mentioned: so far I'm happy with the XE1 since it is MUCH quieter than my old HD gear, and I don't want to blow the warranty.


----------



## lrstevens421

I took advice from some contributors of this forum and decided to try my HD-XA2 as a cd player. I really enjoy 2 channel music as well as home theater so I gave it a shot. I have a Denon AVR-2807 receiver and a complete NHT speaker system with a pair of NHT Classic 3's up front, my Mirage S12 fills in low frequencies.


I Initially tried the analog connections, though the sound was very detailed it was a bit too forward for my tastes, not bright, just too "in your face". I then tried the HDMI connection and boy was I blown away. This freaking thing sounds *unbelievable*. The sound is extremely warm, which is shocking for a digital connection and the clarity is frightening. If you enjoy good music as I do and have not listened to your HD-XA2 as a cd player you are truly missing out on a great experience. Norah Jones and John Legend never sounded better










Again, I am REALLY suprised that this HD-DVD player sounds so much better than my dedicated cd player. I'm not sure if it's the player or the HDMI technology, whatever it is, it works. Kudos Toshiba.


----------



## CraiginNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tteich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to Nexus. I'll compare them by the specs before modding anything. ...



Another piece of advice: Don't use manufacturer specs for fan noise - they aren't at all comparable from one mfr to another -- they are just marketing hype. Use independent testing results. However, it might be hard to find testing results for the specific small size & airflow that I assume is in the Toshiba.


Also don't forget to ensure enough airflow. The Toshiba's fan is probably noisy for a reason -- they need the extra airflow to avoid shutdown from overheating. You might even consider adding an internal fan to blow on whatever internal components are hottest. Along that thought, if you really wanted to make a serious modification you could probably cut through the top and put a 120mm Nexus there (airflow aimed in) over the hottest area and undervolt it to 9v, 7v, or 5v until it's silent. You might not even need the small fan in the rear after that.

*Craig in NJ*


----------



## highdefsw

I have had my XA2 for two days now. I also have an A2 that's out for repair after a botched update attempt.

The XA2 definitely improves the picture! WOW, amazingly sharp and detailed on HD movies. Have not tried very many sd movies, can't stop playing my HD collection. It's very solidly built and the remote is a step up from the A2's. All in all, nice piece of equipment. Good job Toshiba.


----------



## Sisko197

Okay, I've had my Toshiba HD-XA2 for a little over a week now. I replaced an HD-A1 because I hoped the skipping problem would be nonexistent, because the HD-A1 had begun to act flakey, because I was interested in the ReonVX 1080p scaling and DVD upconversion, because I have no confidance at all in Toshiba ever getting around to fixing the niggling problems that make the HD-A1 inconsistent, and because I was curious.


I have tried several discs, including Troy, Hollywoodland, The Mummy, King Kong, Batman Begins, and The Manchurian Candidate.


The player looks sweet. I'm sure most are aware of that by now. I think it's a nicer look than the HD-A1. Smaller, more refined, the glowing blue circle that turns red when it's off matches my receiver when it's off, so I enjoy that. The blue matches my PS3 when it's on.


The player comes with no HDMI cable. This does not bother me, as I already had one, but it is certainly worth noting. The box was doubleboxed from Amazon, it didn't show any signs of external damage, and it came fairly quickly (2 day). Amazon gave a good price and free shipping.


Regardless, the player was easy to set up. It was interesting to see the power cable changed from the HD-A1 and I can't really see why, though, except to change things. Either way, I slapped the HD-XA2 where the HD-A1 had been.


DVD Upconversion: The filters that are built into the player do add a lot to the upconversion of the player. It has been exaggerated that it makes dvd's look high def, but this is just an exaggeration. Don't believe it. Certainly, it's better than a lot of upconverters, but it is no replacement for true high def discs on a 1080p display. It is still the best upconversion I've seen, so it will be useful for those discs that don't get replaced.


HD DVD Playback: I could be wrong, but I think the picture is better. I am running it via HDMI from the HD-XA2 through a Denon 4306 into a Panasonic AE1000U. The video seems to be just a touch finer, colors seem just a bit more precise, and sharper.


I think the audio is the same in as far as bass level, but the soundstage sounds different. My first reaction upon watching V for Vendetta with TrueHD on both the A1 and then the A2 was that the soundstage of the HD-A1 was like a sledgehammer and the XA2 "felt" more subtle, but I think it's truer to the audio the way the disc was meant to be played. Perhaps more spread out, I think. My speakers are Ascend 340SE's on the fronts and center along with a 170SE's on the rears.


So yes, I'd say *I* have felt an improvement from A1 to XA2. Great, right?


There are problems that match and remove any speed advantage in loading that the XA2 has.


1) The discs load faster. A little faster on the initial load. A lot faster at deciding there is no disc. A lot faster after the initial start.

2) Unfortunately, the player upon startup has a tendency to have garbled audio. It sounds like the audio is being run through a poor encoder and has a whine, like speakers have blown. I've found that sometimes I can power it down and power it back up a time or two to get it to go away. Or sometimes I can avoid it if I power up without hitting eject, wait for it to see no disc, and then insert the disc. But most of the time, I have to unplug the player's power cable from the player and then plug it back to get the red light to go off. With this done, the player usually plays without this problem.

3) The player refused to play Hollywoodland one day. I tried it five times, eventually by the fourth time wiping the disc off (and not in a circular pattern). It didn't work still. Eventually, I gave up. A few days later, I put the same disc in (before I sent it back to Amazon) and it worked perfectly. It has worked ever since.

4) The player decides some days not to power down.

5) Other days it decides to powerdown when I hit eject.


These problems did not happen upon the initial setup the first day, but have cropped up over the course of the week. Having heard reports of all these problems, I'm convinced these are problems that the player itself has and I wonder if a firmware will fix them. I am only somewhat surprised, though. I should have expected, given my experience with the HD-A1's skipping, that Toshiba couldn't release a player without problems, but I had hoped that I might get lucky or that the reports were exaggerated, despite how widespread they seemed.


Here, the reports are not exaggerated. I will wait the 30 days as long as I can for a firmware update. If it gets close and no firmware update is still showing, then I will return it and that will be that. I hate it. When it works, it works pretty well and better than the A1, imho. But how Toshiba thinks they can get away with this kind of QC with consistent and similar problems across many units, I honestly don't know. It makes me wonder how they could release the player in this state and then wait this long for a firmware update. This first firmware update needs to really right things here.


Especially for a player with an MSRP of 1k. Almost a year after HD DVD was released, Toshiba is still releasing buggy players. In fact, this player's bugs are worse than the HD-A1's ever were. What kind of hope do other HD DVD players have if this is the best the format's champion can do a year later?


At least I won't be paying a restocking fee with Amazon if I finally decide the player really is a lemon unlike some sellers that doublebox...


----------



## joffer

^^ thanks for the review. i'm still debating on whether to get one of these. it's interesting what quirks bother some people and not others. if the PQ and AQ are as good as you describe, the problems you point out wouldn't really bother me that much.


----------



## Audiodynamics

To this date, the PQ issues (BTB Clipping and other common operational issues) with my HD-A1 have still not been fixed by any Toshiba firmware updates. Therefore, at this time, there is no way I'm going to give Toshiba a second chance to leave me in the lurch.


I would like to purchase an XA2. I don't think it would be wise if I buy one while issues such as what are being reported on this forum are so widespread. With Toshiba's track record, I believe if I purchase an XA2, in the long run I'll end up with two Toshiba players that will never be 100% functional.


----------



## tteich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraiginNJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another piece of advice: Don't use manufacturer specs for fan noise - they aren't at all comparable from one mfr to another -- they are just marketing hype. Use independent testing results. However, it might be hard to find testing results for the specific small size & airflow that I assume is in the Toshiba.
> 
> 
> Also don't forget to ensure enough airflow. The Toshiba's fan is probably noisy for a reason -- they need the extra airflow to avoid shutdown from overheating. You might even consider adding an internal fan to blow on whatever internal components are hottest. Along that thought, if you really wanted to make a serious modification you could probably cut through the top and put a 120mm Nexus there (airflow aimed in) over the hottest area and undervolt it to 9v, 7v, or 5v until it's silent. You might not even need the small fan in the rear after that.
> 
> *Craig in NJ*



Thanks Craig, but I will not cut through the top. Never ever  The top panel is made of a brushed steel plate with a nice satin HD-DVD logo and only a fool would destroy it ;-)


By the way: there is a very good test report (with nice pictures) on this side: http://www.areadvd.de/index2.html 


The very first link called "15.02. XXL-TEST: Toshibas HD DVD-Player HD-XE1 schockt die Blu-ray-Konkurrenz" will lead you to the test report. Unfortunately the report is in german. But I guess Google Translator will translate the text more or less correctly. For those who are curious: the title means "Toshiba's HD DVD player HD-XE1 frightens/shocks the Blue-Ray competition"


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Spiderman Superbit via my OPPO upconverted to 1080i on my Samsung 720p Plasma looked very damn close to HD and now it looks like poop going from the XA2 thru the Onkyo then to my 1080p SHARP LCD!


Like what the!!!!


I thought the XA2 was supposed to be the king of upconversion? I even tried using the picture enhancements which just made it look worse!


Now, is it the SHARP LCD that is worse than the Samsung Plasma or did the OPPO upconvert better than the XA2?


----------



## brez

Sisko197 said;

"3) The player refused to play Hollywoodland one day. I tried it five times, eventually by the fourth time wiping the disc off (and not in a circular pattern). It didn't work still. Eventually, I gave up. A few days later, I put the same disc in (before I sent it back to Amazon) and it worked perfectly. It has worked ever since."


My XA2 refused to play Hollywoodland as well, I tried several times but it would not play, I just got a message that it was not a DVD. I tried it in an A2 and it worked fine. Earlier in the day it refused to play the Chicago/Earth Wind And Fire disc, but i ejected the disc and tried it again and it worked.


The Hollywoodland disc was a real aggravation because I have not wanted to buy combo discs and I broke down and bought the Hollywoodland combo disc. In fairness, I have to assume that the problem is with the XA2 since the disc plays on an A2.


Is there any information to indicate that this is a problem that will be corrected in the upcoming (when) firmware release?


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Spiderman Superbit via my OPPO upconverted to 1080i on my Samsung 720p Plasma looked very damn close to HD and now it looks like poop going from the XA2 thru the Onkyo then to my 1080p SHARP LCD!
> 
> 
> Like what the!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought the XA2 was supposed to be the king of upconversion? I even tried using the picture enhancements which just made it look worse!
> 
> 
> Now, is it the SHARP LCD that is worse than the Samsung Plasma or did the OPPO upconvert better than the XA2?



This sounds like flame bait, but having owned both, I must say that XA2's upconversion surpasses that of the Oppo 981.


How does the picture look when it's directly connected to the Sharp LCD?


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like flame bait, but having owned both, I must say that XA2's upconversion surpasses that of the Oppo 981.
> 
> 
> How does the picture look when it's directly connected to the Sharp LCD?



No flame baiting here. Thank you for bypassing your assumption and providing feedback. I'm just a person trying to learn more and also enjoy my hometheater hobby.


Anyways, good question. I haven't tried hooking the XA2 directly up to the LCD. I don't believe there's a simple answer to any of this.


I believe that my plasma was better than this LCD even though it was "only" 720p. It's the limitatons of the LCD technology itself. I have already seen the image on the Pioneer 1080p plasma and it blows the door of ANY 1080p LCD i've seen that's for sure. Like I said, I think even my 720p Plasma presented a better "movie" picture although i'll admit that "games" do look better on the LCD from my XBOX 360 (component 1080p on the LCD) and PS3 (HDMI, 1080i) than it did on the Plasma.


Anyways, back to my dilema. I used to use the Spiderman Superbit DVD to show off how a "Non HD" DVD could almost look like it was HD and the quality used to blow my mind away!


Man of man, when I finally tried it yesterday on the XA2, very disappointed indeed.


I hooked up the PS3 directly to the LCD and I really didn't notice any difference so I doubt the XA2 quality would act differently.


Oh well, it was just my opinion which obviously is an untrained one.


----------



## WebEffect

Hey guys, I'm wondering if there's a concensus around here about the Edge Enhancement controls? Are they generally a good idea or are they to be avoided? If you could also mention if you're addressing the 1(low) or 2(high) setting.


----------



## Dennis Oblow

I like setting one for most SD DVDs I look at the actors skin and use the setting that brings up the detail


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WebEffect* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering if there's a concensus around here about the Edge Enhancement controls? Are they generally a good idea or are they to be avoided? If you could also mention if you're addressing the 1(low) or 2(high) setting.



Turning it on made Spiderman Superbit DVD look lke poop. Heck, the movie looked like poop with the XA2 no matter what yet this was one of my great looking standard DVDs when upconverted with my old OPPO layer.


It has to be something I'm doing wrong, you know, like buying into all the hype on all these AV components.


Seriously, I was shocked when I saw Spiderman looking like crap (how's that for a technical term) when using my $900.00 XA2.


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turning it on made Spiderman Superbit DVD look lke poop. Heck, the movie looked like poop with the XA2 no matter what yet this was one of my great looking standard DVDs when upconverted with my old OPPO layer.
> 
> 
> It has to be something I'm doing wrong, you know, like buying into all the hype on all these AV components.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was shocked when I saw Spiderman looking like crap (how's that for a technical term) when using my $900.00 XA2.



You mean on the same display the movie looked good with the Oppo and crap with the XA-2? Honestly, I don't think that is possible.


EDIT: I noticed you switched from Plasma to LCD. I believe that could be the issue as well. Make sure the LCD is calibrated. In general (I have a plasma and LCD) I prefer how movies look on a Plasma v. LCD. However, the same movie on the same display should not look excellent on the Oppo and bad with the XA-2.


So, I am not sure what could be the problem. The XA-2 in all honesty is a really really good upconverter and hopefully you'll get to experience it sooner rather than later


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sisko197 said;
> 
> "3) The player refused to play Hollywoodland one day. I tried it five times, eventually by the fourth time wiping the disc off (and not in a circular pattern). It didn't work still. Eventually, I gave up. A few days later, I put the same disc in (before I sent it back to Amazon) and it worked perfectly. It has worked ever since."
> 
> 
> My XA2 refused to play Hollywoodland as well, I tried several times but it would not play, I just got a message that it was not a DVD. I tried it in an A2 and it worked fine. Earlier in the day it refused to play the Chicago/Earth Wind And Fire disc, but i ejected the disc and tried it again and it worked.
> 
> 
> The Hollywoodland disc was a real aggravation because I have not wanted to buy combo discs and I broke down and bought the Hollywoodland combo disc. In fairness, I have to assume that the problem is with the XA2 since the disc plays on an A2.
> 
> 
> Is there any information to indicate that this is a problem that will be corrected in the upcoming (when) firmware release?



For now on the XA-2 if a disk doesn't read the best option is to turn the player off and on again would be my suggestion. I had it happen with one disk - I can't remember if it was an SD DVD or HD DVD, but turning the player off and on, fixed it and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean on the same display the movie looked good with the Oppo and crap with the XA-2? Honestly, I don't think that is possible.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I noticed you switched from Plasma to LCD. I believe that could be the issue as well. Make sure the LCD is calibrated. In general (I have a plasma and LCD) I prefer how movies look on a Plasma v. LCD. However, the same movie on the same display should not look excellent on the Oppo and bad with the XA-2.
> 
> 
> So, I am not sure what could be the problem. The XA-2 in all honesty is a really really good upconverter and hopefully you'll get to experience it sooner rather than later



Thank you for the feedback. Honestly, I have no clue why it is that i'm believing what i'm seeing is a worse picture than what I vividly remember with the OPPO. It's with a different display, I had a 720p Plasma and now I'm using a 1080p LCD. That's probably the reason.


That or because i'm passing the signal thru the Onkyo first but you would think that this wouldn't make a difference.


I'm going to bypass the Onkyo and go straight into the LCD which by the way I did with my PS3 and while not making a huge difference I did feel that the quality improved ever so slightly to be noticeable on some HD movie trailers I had downloaded from the SONY store.


Besides my Spiderman not looking so good out the XA2, i'm experiencing an even worse dilema with my PS3, a much worse problem! 1080p going thru the Onkyo flickers but when attached directly to the LCD it doesn't.



I'm so tired of all this HDMI-HDCP crap.


----------



## lovingdvd

I'm purchasing the XA2 today online. Can anyone quickly tell me if it comes with an HDMI cable by any chance? If not I'll need to add one to my order. Thanks!


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone quickly tell me if it comes with an HDMI cable by any chance?



Nope. Unlike the 1st gen A1/XA1 players which did come with a short HDMI cable.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. Unlike the 1st gen A1/XA1 players which did come with a short HDMI cable.



Thanks. Are you certain of this? I hadn't had a reply and needed to order the XA2 - so I called Toshiba and they told me that the XA2 indeed came with a HDMI cable. She even put me on hold to check on the length and came back and told me it was a 3 footer...


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Are you certain of this? I hadn't had a reply and needed to order the XA2 - so I called Toshiba and they told me that the XA2 indeed came with a HDMI cable. She even put me on hold to check on the length and came back and told me it was a 3 footer...




I received mine last week and there was no HDMI cable.


----------



## miata

Mine only came with a power cable and 3-way stereo audio composite cable. And there were also batteries for the remote


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. Honestly, I have no clue why it is that i'm believing what i'm seeing is a worse picture than what I vividly remember with the OPPO. It's with a different display, I had a 720p Plasma and now I'm using a 1080p LCD. That's probably the reason.
> 
> 
> That or because i'm passing the signal thru the Onkyo first but you would think that this wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> I'm going to bypass the Onkyo and go straight into the LCD which by the way I did with my PS3 and while not making a huge difference I did feel that the quality improved ever so slightly to be noticeable on some HD movie trailers I had downloaded from the SONY store.
> 
> 
> Besides my Spiderman not looking so good out the XA2, i'm experiencing an even worse dilema with my PS3, a much worse problem! 1080p going thru the Onkyo flickers but when attached directly to the LCD it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tired of all this HDMI-HDCP crap.



At this point I'd say the Onkyo could be the culprit. Your LCD display is indeed a very nice set










I think you should go direct to your display with hdmi and then go analog from the XA-2 to your Onkyo. For the PS3, you can use the optical and avoid the hdmi, but you'll lose the loss less audio. However, most Onkyos are pretty good and even the optical should be pretty good. JMHO.


----------



## cathor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine only came with a power cable and 3-way stereo audio composite cable. And there were also batteries for the remote



Same experience


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cathor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same experience



Thanks for the heads up guys. I just ordered another HDMI cable. I should have been suspicious of Toshiba's answer when their rep also went on to tell me that the XA2 firmware had been available since early Feb. Only after I told her that many others reported it wasn't available yet did she then correct herself.


Speaking of which - does anyone know when the XA2 will get support added for 1080p/24?


Lastly, does anyone have a link to the PDF User Documentation for the XA2? The only user manual on the Toshiba web site is for the A1 and XA1...


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. Honestly, I have no clue why it is that i'm believing what i'm seeing is a worse picture than what I vividly remember with the OPPO. It's with a different display, I had a 720p Plasma and now I'm using a 1080p LCD. That's probably the reason.
> 
> 
> That or because i'm passing the signal thru the Onkyo first but you would think that this wouldn't make a difference.



You've changed too many variables to blame the XA2 so definitively. You have a different TV, a different player, and a different signal chain. Do you still have the Oppo? Try plugging it into your current setup and see how the disc looks.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WebEffect* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering if there's a concensus around here about the Edge Enhancement controls? Are they generally a good idea or are they to be avoided? If you could also mention if you're addressing the 1(low) or 2(high) setting.



If you look at the Avia resolution test patterns, you can clearly see the Edge Enhancement filter adding halos around sharp lines in the image.


Leave it off.


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm purchasing the XA2 today online. Can anyone quickly tell me if it comes with an HDMI cable by any chance? If not I'll need to add one to my order. Thanks!



It doesn't come w/ a HDMI cable, but I got mine from monoprice.com for a little over $10 (shipped) and it's working great...


----------



## kenhoeve

After two weeks and probably 5 movies I feel I should chime in and say that I have had ZERO glitches. Although my operation is simple, power on, movie in, play, movie over, power off. So at least the XA2 can do that without messing up.


Upconversion, HD, and AQ, are all just friggin sweet.


----------



## foofoobar

I finally got a chance to play a bunch of DVDs to test the upconversion performance vis-a-vis the Oppo 981 (which I returned because of MB problems).


The verdict: The Oppo was impressive, but it's a no contest when it comes to a head to head match w/ the XA2. Even movies with lousy transfers (Blade Runner for example), which were almost unwatchable with the Oppo, looked halfway decent.


My suggestion to someone wanting to show off the upconversion abilities of the XA2 is to play something like "2046", "In a Mood for Love" or "Umbrellas of Cherburg".


It's going to be really hard to convince me to replace any of my existing SDs w/ HD-DVDs







....


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You've changed too many variables to blame the XA2 so definitively. You have a different TV, a different player, and a different signal chain. Do you still have the Oppo? Try plugging it into your current setup and see how the disc looks.



Thank you Josh z and Plazman for your feedback. I will begin performing the advise that's been provided as soon as I have sometime for myself.


I do hope I get to keep the HDMI audio into the Receiver because of the awesome audio i'm able to enjoy.


I have a sneaky suspicion that it's the Onkyo.


I will report back.


Excelsior.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turning it on made Spiderman Superbit DVD look lke poop. Heck, the movie looked like poop with the XA2 no matter what yet this was one of my great looking standard DVDs when upconverted with my old OPPO layer.
> 
> 
> It has to be something I'm doing wrong, you know, like buying into all the hype on all these AV components.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was shocked when I saw Spiderman looking like crap (how's that for a technical term) when using my $900.00 XA2.



Make sure whatever input you are setting is set to 100% overscan. Some Plasmas and LCDs conversion to 97% 720p overscan looks muddy. And % overscan negates the HD XA2s processing


If the HD XA2 is sending 720p out make sure you 720p display input is set to 100% overscan, if you don't your display takes the pretty REon output and squeezes it again 97% and yu don't get a 1 : 1 pixel match.


Same deal works on 1080p input/output.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Lastly, does anyone have a link to the PDF User Documentation for the XA2? The only user manual on the Toshiba web site is for the A1 and XA1...




on this page
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-UaQt24V...i=052HDXA2#Tab 


direct link

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-UaQt24V...i=052HDXA2#Tab


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance to play a bunch of DVDs to test the upconversion performance vis-a-vis the Oppo 981 (which I returned because of MB problems).
> 
> 
> The verdict: The Oppo was impressive, but it's a no contest when it comes to a head to head match w/ the XA2. Even movies with lousy transfers (Blade Runner for example), which were almost unwatchable with the Oppo, looked halfway decent.
> 
> 
> My suggestion to someone wanting to show off the upconversion abilities of the XA2 is to play something like "2046", "In a Mood for Love" or "Umbrellas of Cherburg".
> 
> 
> It's going to be really hard to convince me to replace any of my existing SDs w/ HD-DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



HD DVD background detail and contrast ratios in dim scenes are the clue. Its the background images and the right and left side of the image that softens due to the low bitrate MPEG-2 encoding. The HD XA2 does a greta job of making it look conherent and pretty but it can't create detail out of nothing.


If I like the movie, I'll snatch it up on HD DVD .


But ask me if I'm in a hurry to replace any of my SD DVD disks for Blu-ray ones. Upconversion is good enough for those at the moment.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> on this page
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-UaQt24V...i=052HDXA2#Tab
> 
> 
> direct link
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-UaQt24V...i=052HDXA2#Tab



Found it - thanks!


One thing I noticed on that page - it said the box included among other things an "Important Firmware Update Information sheet".


Does anyone know what that is about? I was under the impression there is no updated firmware yet for the XA2.










Speaking of which - what is the latest word on getting 1080p/24hz? Are we sure at this point that this will come at all to the XA2? Or are they going to later come out and say we need the XA3 etc?


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Speaking of which - what is the latest word on getting 1080p/24hz? Are we sure at this point that this will come at all to the XA2? Or are they going to later come out and say we need the XA3 etc?



*sigh*


Several people including Robert (DTV Tivo Dealer) have stated they think it now will come in June or July if it doesn't come in the initial HD XA2 firmware update.


Thats different from both Robert said he was told before.


Others think Robert is blowing smoke. I disagree with that assessment.


I believe strongly that the HD XA2 will have 1080924 sooner than later, and I'm kinda tired arguing the point. If its critically important for you, just wait until it has it. If you want to take the reasonable assumption that it as the flagship Toshiba HD DVD player will have it with a firmware update, then live on the wild side. I personally would recommend that course of action. I think its a certainty.


When it will happen is still open. Robert seems to know think June or July.


Toshiba has not officially made any promises, and they won't to the day the firmware ships. So if you want certainty, wait until that happens. If you want informed speculation from people that get information before others do, follow your nose.


I don't think HD DVD would survive long without having 1080p24 player available, so I think its a very good bet that it will come to the HD XA2.


read all about it in this thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=785086 


my last post there


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was very skeptical of the 1080p24 on the HD XA2 before CES.
> 
> 
> I wish I could tell you all the reasons I now believe it will, but I cannot.
> 
> 
> What I can say is after what I was told there at CES by several independant individuals and from some insiders and engineers that had to know what they were talking about I became 100% convinced that the HD XA2 will eventually support 1080p24 and it will be sooner than later.
> 
> 
> Remember, the HD XA2 is going to be the flagship Toshiba HD DVD player for at least the next 12 months if not longer. The Reon and HDMI 1.3 is capable of supporting 1080p24.
> 
> 
> If the hardware is capable of it, the software can be made to do it, if it is deemed iimportant enough.
> 
> 
> Trust me, Toshiba knows that it is important enough to people that have and will buy the HD XA2.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> One thing I noticed on that page - it said the box included among other things an "Important Firmware Update Information sheet".



said hook the player to the internet to get updates or something to that effect


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> said hook the player to the internet to get updates or something to that effect



But has there been any updated to the firmware for the XA2 since the unit started shipping? Perhaps it was just material to put in the box in case an updated was issued - but sounds like that is a fruitless exercise now that we know there's been no firmware updated?


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> what is the latest word on getting 1080p/24hz? Are we sure at this point that this will come at all to the XA2?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lymzy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No need to wait. HQV chip inside XA2 is able to do perfect IVTC. This is a fact. XA2 is basically a HD DVD player plus a video processor. Toshiba could choose to output 24p on XA2 today but they need to make sure the performance is consistent and smooth. For example, they need to make sure 30i subtitles doesn't drop under 24p mode. There are still some quirks needs to be nailed. DVD FORUM already had two meetings on the 24p output.



Exactly correct.


They are testing so its done right. Very few displays can handle 1080p24 now so their priority is on other things.


----------



## lovingdvd

Thanks for the link to the 1080p24 info - very interesting.


While scanning through that I read about the "black crush" issue. In a nutshell what's that all about and where can I learn more about it? Is there a calibration setting I can perform in either the XA2 or my display to counter-act that?


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But has there been any updated to the firmware for the XA2 since the unit started shipping? Perhaps it was just material to put in the box in case an updated was issued - but sounds like that is a fruitless exercise now that we know there's been no firmware updated?



That is exactly why they did it. A firmware update was done when HD A2s were in shipment and some HD A1s and HD XA1s needed firmware updates to play King Kong and some newer HD DVDs.


Rest easy though now, there has not been a HD XA2 firmware update yet.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link to the 1080p24 info - very interesting.
> 
> 
> While scanning through that I read about the "black crush" issue. In a nutshell what's that all about and where can I learn more about it? Is there a calibration setting I can perform in either the XA2 or my display to counter-act that?



SOme people say that on their older DVI connection displays, the black level (brightness setting ) was shifted darker when they used a HDMI-DVI conversion connector to plug into the display. THey did not could not or would not want to adjust the resulting image using their displays brightness controls. Some said they also could not get blacker than black calibration information shown on some test patterns.


The HD XA2 does correct this problem, if you ran into it because under both HD and SD images and under HDMI and component output you have a second set of brightness ,contrast, picture , tint, and a greyscale adjustment that you have that affects the HD XA2 outputs, and you have three user save settings.


So if the black levels out of the HD XA2 were too dark, you could in effect shift your display adjustment controls to a different range.


----------



## Dennis Oblow

If you can't use the ethernet connection to the internet for upgrades they will send you update discs when they are available.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure whatever input you are setting is set to 100% overscan. Some Plasmas and LCDs conversion to 97% 720p overscan looks muddy. And % overscan negates the HD XA2s processing
> 
> 
> If the HD XA2 is sending 720p out make sure you 720p display input is set to 100% overscan, if you don't your display takes the pretty REon output and squeezes it again 97% and yu don't get a 1 : 1 pixel match.
> 
> 
> Same deal works on 1080p input/output.



I'm lost. With my SHARP, it has an option for a "Dot to Dot" picture mode, is this what you mean by setting it at 100% "overscan"?


I do use that option for all my inputs.


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## joffer

there seems to be so much varying opinion on the audio out of this thing. what's the consensus? i'm strictly talking about audio over HDMI. is it just low, or is it not that great even with a bump in volume?


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there seems to be so much varying opinion on the audio out of this thing. what's the consensus?



I think you answered your own question


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm lost. With my SHARP, it has an option for a "Dot to Dot" picture mode, is this what you mean by setting it at 100% "overscan"?
> 
> 
> I do use that option for all my inputs.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback.



Probably. That's' what Sharp Aquas LCDs called it for 1080p 1:1 pixel matching.


What is your exact model of display?


----------



## Kosty

did a quick search and found this for a 52 Sharp Aqous. I see in your info that's what you have.

http://www.sharpusa.com/products/Mod...8,1744,00.html 


manual
http://www.sharpusa.com/files/tel_man_LC46_52D62U.pdf 


on page 33 it states



> Quote:
> "Dot by Dot (1080p/i only) Detects the resolution of the signal and displays an image with the same number of pixels on the screen. When a 720p signal is being input, the image will be delivered in full screen.
> 
> 
> Note: When using Dot by Dot. it is possible to see noise or bars around the outer portion of the screen. Please change view mode to correct this.



Yep thats it.


Thats a description of 100% overscan. For the HD XA2 you don't have to worry about a broadcast signal safe space.


In your case use dot for dot and set the HD XA2 to maximum 1080p output.


Enjoy.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did a quick search and found this for a 52 Sharp Aqous. I see in your info that's what you have.
> 
> http://www.sharpusa.com/products/Mod...8,1744,00.html
> 
> 
> manual
> http://www.sharpusa.com/files/tel_man_LC46_52D62U.pdf
> 
> 
> on page 33 it states
> 
> 
> Yep thats it.
> 
> 
> Thats a description of 100% overscan. For the HD XA2 you don't have to worry about a broadcast signal safe space.
> 
> 
> In your case use dot for dot and set the HD XA2 to maximum 1080p output.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Excellent, thank you for the feedback.


----------



## lovingdvd

Has anyone compared the picture quality of a movie broadcast on Comcast in HD vs. played on the XA2 on a HD DVD?


I recently did an A/B test between King Kong on X360 HD DVD feed via component into my 1080p display Vs. King Kong shown on HBO HD fed via the 3416 over HDMI. Both looked good but there was no doubt the Comcast feed was sharper (and yes both inputs are fully calibrated @ D65).


This was very surprising. Although KK on Comcast HD looks stunning, I was expecting HD DVD to offer a level of quality that went noticeably beyond what is broadcast on Cable.


It could be the X360 player, and/or the fact that it was input via Component vs. the HDMI from the 3416.


At any rate I have a XA2 player coming later this week. I will repeat this same A/B test, except this time comparing the XA2 via HDMI at 1080p to the Comcast feed at 1080i via HDMI.


I'm really hoping that HD DVD has more to offer than the PQ I've seen so far with my X360 set up. Otherwise HD DVD will wind up for me being just another way to watch an HD movie. What I was anticipating is just a whole new level in HQ quality (high bit rate, less lossy compression etc).


What are you experiences with Comcast quality HD vs. what is output at 1080p from the XA2?


----------



## Gary J

I guess your display is not very revealing. WTF is a 3416?


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess your display is not very revealing. WTF is a 3416?



Its a Motorola 3416 set top digital cable box used by Comcast.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the picture quality of a movie broadcast on Comcast in HD vs. played on the XA2 on a HD DVD?
> 
> 
> I recently did an A/B test between King Kong on X360 HD DVD feed via component into my 1080p display Vs. King Kong shown on HBO HD fed via the 3416 over HDMI. Both looked good but there was no doubt the Comcast feed was sharper (and yes both inputs are fully calibrated @ D65).
> 
> 
> This was very surprising. Although KK on Comcast HD looks stunning, I was expecting HD DVD to offer a level of quality that went noticeably beyond what is broadcast on Cable.
> 
> 
> It could be the X360 player, and/or the fact that it was input via Component vs. the HDMI from the 3416.
> 
> 
> At any rate I have a XA2 player coming later this week. I will repeat this same A/B test, except this time comparing the XA2 via HDMI at 1080p to the Comcast feed at 1080i via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping that HD DVD has more to offer than the PQ I've seen so far with my X360 set up. Otherwise HD DVD will wind up for me being just another way to watch an HD movie. What I was anticipating is just a whole new level in HQ quality (high bit rate, less lossy compression etc).
> 
> 
> What are you experiences with Comcast quality HD vs. what is output at 1080p from the XA2?



did the same comparison (except with Time Warner 8300) and i liked the KK HD-DVD better


----------



## kanefsky

You won't necessarily see much difference on a relatively static scene. There's no more information in 1080p than 1080i so the quality of the source material and HD transfer will make much more difference than whether it's broadcast or HD-DVD. It's also possible that the broadcast version has some edge enhancement or some other type of processing which makes it look sharper at first glance.


Where you *will* notice a difference, however, is in fast-moving scenes. Try watching a scene with lightning, for example. Broadcast HD has limited bandwidth and only supports MPEG2, so the picture can fall apart completely when there's really fast motion. HD-DVD can use more bandwidth to handle fast motion and supports more efficient codecs like VC-1 and MPEG4.


--

Steve


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess your display is not very revealing. WTF is a 3416?



This display is a KDS50-A2000 1080p set. Its PQ with excellent sources is stunning. HD DVD looked excellent, but in my A/B comparison the Comcast feed actually looked better.


I'm hoping that with the XA2 and HDMI in that the HD DVD will have an edge.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You won't necessarily see much difference on a relatively static scene.
> 
> Steve



Static scene A/B comparisons favored to the Comcast feed. However just watching the movie itself the Comcast feed was crisper and clearer (a bit more of the "look through a window" affect). I should have the XA2 on Thursday. I'll repeat this comparison with that box and post the results here.


----------



## lorenzow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think HD DVD would survive long without having 1080p24 player available, so I think its a very good bet that it will come to the HD XA2.



HD-DVD's survival depends on the handful of people that know what 1080p24 is and the even fewer people that have the equipment to use it?


Very scary....


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorenzow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD-DVD's survival depends on the handful of people that know what 1080p24 is and the even fewer people that have the equipment to use it?
> 
> 
> Very scary....



I throw a bit broader of a net, those that have 1080i/p displays.

Still...

"very scary"!


----------



## lovingdvd

Hi - Does anyone have a Proto (ccf) file with all the various commands for the XA2? If so can you please post them? I was surprised there was nothing posted on remotecentral.com.










Also are there any discrete codes for things such as select PCM vs Bitstream and so forth?


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi - Does anyone have a Proto (ccf) file with all the various commands for the XA2? If so can you please post them? I was surprised there was nothing posted on remotecentral.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also are there any discrete codes for things such as select PCM vs Bitstream and so forth?



You can check out www.remotecentral.com for CCFs or PCFs that have XA2 codes. I have not been able to find a discrete ON code however, but have to use the Play code as a workaround until one's found.


----------



## Gary Murrell

anyone care to comment?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=809126 


my XA2 isn't here yet (tomorrow)


-Gary


----------



## BenDover

I got an email today from TACP notifying me that 1.2 firmware is now available for the XA2 and that I will be getting the upgrade CD soon, if I don't already have it...the email doesn't say the XA2 but I have to presume that that is what it is for since that is the product I registered...anyone else? Is the firmware u/g for the XA2 out? ... I'll check when I get home tonight...


[EDIT: I just now clicked on Gary's link and see it is a similar story...







]


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can check out www.remotecentral.com for CCFs or PCFs that have XA2 codes. I have not been able to find a discrete ON code however, but have to use the Play code as a workaround until one's found.



Thanks. I tried remotecentral before I posted that question, but I didn't come up with anything. I do a search within "all files areas" for "XA2" and it only comes back with 2 hits. Both are unrelated to the Toshiba XA2 (the hits are matching for the Sony CD Player CDP-*XA2*0ES.


Can someone please provide a directly link or more specific info on where within the site I can find this (or post a file)? Thanks!


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please provide a directly link or more specific info on where within the site I can find this (or post a file)? Thanks!



If you want to PM me with your email address, I can send you my Pronto TSU7000 PCF file.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorenzow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD-DVD's survival depends on the handful of people that know what 1080p24 is and the even fewer people that have the equipment to use it?
> 
> 
> Very scary....



What I meant was not in its actual sales but its impact on the niche press. Its an expectation that 1080p24 will be here by the time 1080p24 capable displays are readily available and comparable in price to most current HDTVs.


if HD DVD does not have a 1080p24 model by next spring it will get savaged in the A/V press and first adopters will be more than irratated by it. Next year i plan to upgrade to a 1080p24 capable front projector. If I can't get a 1080p24 HD DVD player by then, or if my HD XA2 won't do it, I will be pissed.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I meant was not in its actual sales but its impact on the niche press. Its an expectation that 1080p24 will be here by the time 1080p24 capable displays are readily available and comparable in price to most current HDTVs.
> 
> 
> if HD DVD does not have a 1080p24 model by next spring it will get savaged in the A/V press and first adopters will be more than irratated by it. Next year i plan to upgrade to a 1080p24 capable front projector. If I can't get a 1080p24 HD DVD player by then, or if my HD XA2 won't do it, I will be pissed.



There will be thousands of folks out there within the next few months with full 1080p/24 support through their JVC RS1 projectors.


----------



## lovingdvd

Hi - I see the Dimmer option on the remote which turns off the blue light on the BOTTOM of the unit and the LCD display on the unit.


However the blue light ring around the power button stays on.







Is there any way to turn this off? I'd like to turn it off completely so it is never red (when off) or blue... Hope I do not have to resort to tape or tinting as this is a button I'll push frequently (standing in from of the XA2 with a HD DVD in hand rather than using power On on the remote). Thanks!


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There will be thousands of folks out there within the next few months with full 1080p/24 support through their JVC RS1 projectors.



I saw that (HD1 version) at CES for a while and glanced at the RS1 version.


That is my current pick of the litter. Amazing piece of kit.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However the blue light ring around the power button stays on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to turn this off?



No, there's no way to turn it off.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Holy Poop!


Toshiba USA FINALLY updated their website with the XA2 leading their marketing image during the website load up screen!


You know what that means, 1st firmware upgrade around the corner maybe?


First they had to acknowledge that the damn thing even existed!


----------



## Chris Dallas

Can anyone please tell me if the XA2 can do the vertical stretch needed for CIH?


----------



## Kosty

 http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/Man...2/052HDXA2.PDF 


Here's the manual.


I don't think the player by itself can do vertical stretch, althought I'm not a CIH guy.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Dallas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if the XA2 can do the vertical stretch needed for CIH?



No.


----------



## A/Vspec

No HD-DVD player out can (or BR for that matter).


Shame really but what can you do being in a nich market and all. I am still looking for a cheap scaler that will do it and leaves the rest of the video stream alone for 24fps.


----------



## Phrynichus

When I watch HD-DVDs, the frame-by-frame forward button does not work.


But it does when I watch SD-DVDs.


Anyone have a similar issue?


I am hoping the imminent firmware upgrade will fix this...


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I watch HD-DVDs, the frame-by-frame forward button does not work.
> 
> 
> But it does when I watch SD-DVDs.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a similar issue?
> 
> 
> I am hoping the imminent firmware upgrade will fix this...



What are you pressing to go frame by frame?


----------



## Phrynichus

The button has both the pause and play icons together above it.


----------



## larry2456

I am having audio sync issues on some of my movies when played through the 5.1 analog outputs and set to Dolby TrueHD. I haven't tried all my movies yet, but "The Departed" is among the worst I've seen (unwatchable). If I change the setting to the digital input on my receiver (in other words plain ol' Dolby Digital), andto Dolby Digital Plus on my player, the voices are fine.


BTW - my receiver does not have HDMI inputs so I only have the choices of 5.1 analog, digital toslink, or coax. In most cases, I prefer the analog to get the uncompressed TrueHD track but in the case of "The Departed", it sucks. I will try additional movies on the player this weekend. Note that this is my second HD-XA2. I purchased the first one for $999 before noticing Amazon's price of $798. So, like any normal human being, I swapped them and took the more expensive one back.


But I can tell you this. Both players had the same sync issues. Has anyone else noticed this with their HD-XA2 and any Dolby TrueHD movies??? I've seen it mentioned on other forums but I haven't seen the issue on this forum.


Thanks for any input...


----------



## plazman

With my XA1 pause and play used to fix the audio synch issue. I haven't noticed one yet on my XA2. Not sure is pause-play will work on the XA2 as well.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having audio sync issues on some of my movies when played through the 5.1 analog outputs and set to Dolby TrueHD. I haven't tried all my movies yet, but "The Departed" is among the worst I've seen (unwatchable). If I change the setting to the digital input on my receiver (in other words plain ol' Dolby Digital), andto Dolby Digital Plus on my player, the voices are fine.
> 
> 
> BTW - my receiver does not have HDMI inputs so I only have the choices of 5.1 analog, digital toslink, or coax. In most cases, I prefer the analog to get the uncompressed TrueHD track but in the case of "The Departed", it sucks. I will try additional movies on the player this weekend. Note that this is my second HD-XA2. I purchased the first one for $999 before noticing Amazon's price of $798. So, like any normal human being, I swapped them and took the more expensive one back.
> 
> 
> But I can tell you this. Both players had the same sync issues. Has anyone else noticed this with their HD-XA2 and any Dolby TrueHD movies??? I've seen it mentioned on other forums but I haven't seen the issue on this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input...



audio ahead of video or vice versa?


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> audio ahead of video or vice versa?



Audio ahead of video by a very noticeable amount. Like in the scene towards the beginning of the film where Leonardo DiCaprio's character is taking his test and his pencil circles the first answer. You hear the sound of the pencil scraping the paper a good half-second before he actually circles it. Everyone appears to be dubbed from a different language.


It's confusing specially because I have read no other posts on this forum about any audio sync problems in the XA2....other issues but not audio sync issues. In other forums (done so much searching, can't remember which), I've read about sync issues in The Departed particularly but, again, no one on this forum seems to be seeing the same thing. I've not only seen it on The Departed but it's just as bad on Bourne Supremecy. Surpisingly, I tried unplugging the player completely for a few minutes and, believe it or not, it seemed to improve drastically. But it's still not perfect...just noticeably better. Next day, I go to play it again and same thing. If it's the movie, why am I seeing the same thing on other movies? If it's the player, why is the second XA2 I've tried exhibiting the same exact issue?


I had an A1 before this so I have a collection of movies already and know what to expect from the 5.1 analog tracks (Dolby TrueHD). In other words, I'm not a newbie to HD-DVD. I have a PS3 and, dare I say, I'm looking more favorably on blu-ray but I've just about had it with Toshiba's excuse for a gen2 player. Gen1 had these issues early on and they corrected it, only to reintroduce it in gen 2? Sorry I rambled but I'm jacked up over this. Those of us who buy into these hi def formats do so because we want the very best quality.


Anyway, thanks for listening and if you have any news, please share,

Larry


If anyone has seen this or knows if Toshiba is addressing this in a future firmware upgrade, please let me know. It would certainly set my mind at ease.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's confusing specially because I have read no other posts on this forum about any audio sync problems in the XA2....



This forum is very cluttered, but the audio sync issue has been discussed before. Yes, it's a problem with the XA2. The A1's sync is much better.


----------



## larry2456

Josh Z thanks. BTW - I was a big Laserdisc fan as well. I still have over 300 titles that I don't know what to do with. I'd get pennies for them on eBay. Anyway, I know this forum isn't about laserdisc but I couldn't help notice your tagline. And I just thought I'd say thanks for the info. Do you remember RCA CED discs?...lol


----------



## lovingdvd

I definitely see the audio sync issue. I'm outputting 1080i out of the XA2 for now because my current display (Sharp 10K) cannot do 1080p. So maybe its the processing that the Sharp 10K needs to do that is contributing to the delay - not sure.


At any rate, after much expirmentation, I added an audio delay using my Yamaha 6090 of 132ms and now it is spot on. Interesting this was spot on with the next HD DVD I tried, and with the new SD DVD I put in. So at least its consistent and I can adjust it out...


----------



## lovingdvd

I have the XA2 hooked up to my Yamaha 6090 via HDMI. The HDMI Out option is set to AUTO.


I was told to set the SPDIF connection to Bitstream, even though I do not have an optical or coax connection (just HDMI) because of some firmware bug or something like that.


At any rate, I noticed when SPDIF is set to Bitstream and I use a HDMI connection, the "Signal Info" option in my receiver says I am getting MPCM at 48khz.


Now what is interesting is if I instead set SPDIF to PCM instead of Bitstream and use the same HDMI connection, it then says I am getting 96khz!


The above 48/96 readings are given consistently as I switch from SPDIF set to Bitstream vs. PCM, regardless of whether it is a TrueHD or DD+ track. For a SD DVD it said I was getting plain old DD at 448khz bit rate (to be expected).

*Two questions please:*


1) Am I correct based on the above to assume that I should leave the SPDIF set to PCM and NOT Bitstream?


2) How can I verify that indeed I am listening to TrueHD. It definitely sounds fuller when I switch POTO between TrueHD and DD+. However the Signal Info shows the same thing, and it would be nice to verify I had this set up correctly and am indeed listening to TrueHD like I think I am.


Thanks!


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surpisingly, I tried unplugging the player completely for a few minutes and, believe it or not, it seemed to improve drastically. But it's still not perfect...just noticeably better. Next day, I go to play it again and same thing. If it's the movie, why am I seeing the same thing on other movies? If it's the player, why is the second XA2 I've tried exhibiting the same exact issue?



Hi Larry,


I don't have a direct answer to your question, but how about trying a simple experiment? Put your player on a power strip or surge protector that you can easily turn on and off. Then use your player as you normally would and when you're done power off the player, then power off the power strip. In other words, the player is never in standby mode, and when it powers up it is going through a fresh reboot.


I have a similar arrangement in which turning on my preamp triggers my surge protection to turn on, which in turn powers up most of my equipment. I have yet to experience any playability problems not attributed to dirt on the disc. Perhaps I just have a good player, or perhaps this fresh reboot is the reason for my flawless operation.


Anyway, the experiment shouldn't be too inconvenient and it might be worth a try.


Good luck.


Larry


----------



## Ozelot

Has anybody modified the noisy fan?

I'm thinking about changing the whole fan.....there has to be a quieter one!

To slow down the original fan with a potentiometer or a diode wouldn't satisfy me.


I would be delighted if somebody could recommend a replaceable "stow-it-fan".


Ozelot


----------



## sj41

Audio sync isn't much of an issue for me, however, using analog 5.1 gives me very low audio. I have both PS3 and XA2 connected to the same receiver and without adjusting the volume, when I switch inputs from PS3 to XA2, the volume is much lower. Not only is it lower, the bass is very weak and there seems to be distortion at some loud scenes (not a problem on PS3). I don't know how else to describe it, PS3 connected via optical sounds more rich and clear while the XA2 sounds flat and distorted at times. Sad to say the DD track on Ladder 49 blows away the TrueHD track on Poseidon. Any suggestions on settings? I tried changing the distance on the audio settings on the XA2 and that doesn't seem to do anything. Same with the subwoofer crossover frequency. Any ideas? Is this a known issue being addressed with the next firmware?


Thanks


----------



## jlee301

As mention in another thread, looks like Toshiba put an update out on the servers for the XA2. I don't see any information on their website to say what it updates. Just thought I spread the news.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fry's Electronics in Anaheim, CA. Not sure if they have anymore, so call before you go. Good luck.



Ordered mine via Amazon. $789.00 no tax, no shipping cost. Somewhat nervous about this, as I've never used Amazon. Only returns allowed is for defective (2 weeks) or unopened. I sure hope I didn't blow it, going with HD DVD. Blu Ray getting better support at almost all retail, and I like the titles available better on Blu Ray. I'm trusting that this unit will produce a slightly better picture than most Blu Ray machines I've seen.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As mention in another thread, looks like Toshiba put an update out on the servers for the XA2.



In what thread would that be?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In what thread would that be?



Here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9879550


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In what thread would that be?



Holy crapola, Josh, it is up on their website.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm purchasing the XA2 today online. Can anyone quickly tell me if it comes with an HDMI cable by any chance? If not I'll need to add one to my order. Thanks!



Because it supports HDMI 1.3, it does NOT come with a cable...bummer.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChickD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered mine via Amazon. $789.00 no tax, no shipping cost. Somewhat nervous about this, as I've never used Amazon. Only returns allowed is for defective (2 weeks) or unopened.



I've never had any issues with Amazon. Even returns have been problem free.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Done. XA2 updated via Internet to 1.3.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Done. XA2 updated via Internet to 1.3.



Any special tricks / tips to get this to work - or just following along verbatim with that's in the manual? How can one verify what version of the firmware is installed? Is there a way to display that info?


----------



## Hyabusha

Whats better for HDMI sound. "Auto" or "PCM"


Thanks


----------



## seymouru

Here's a link to Toshiba's firmware site .


Apparently you can't download the firmware yourself and burn it to a disc. The only choices are to connect the player to the Internet, or order a firmware update disc that they will send by snail mail.


I'd really prefer to burn my own update disc. Anyone know of a site where the firmware will be available to download?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seymouru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a link to Toshiba's firmware site .
> 
> 
> Apparently you can't download the firmware yourself and burn it to a disc. The only choices are to connect the player to the Internet, or order a firmware update disc that they will send by snail mail.
> 
> 
> I'd really prefer to burn my own update disc. Anyone know of a site where the firmware will be available to download?



What do they mean exactly by this: "Please configure the Ethernet port. You may need to turn on DHCP and DNS"?


I'm familiar with DHCP and DNS. But under what circumstances *may* we need to configure this vs. not? My router is configured to assign IP address and DNS automatically. Would it be sufficient to just plug the XA2 into the router just like any other network device?


----------



## seymouru

Here's an easy method that Dave Henderson recommended in the XA2 firmware thread :



> Quote:
> Right now I have my XA2 plugged into the wireless router and am having problems doing the update. The work around is easy:
> 
> 
> - Turn off the cable modem and XA2
> 
> - Plug the XA2 directly into the cable modem (or DSL if that is what you have)
> 
> - Turn on the cable modem, then the XA2


----------



## rwestley

The method of updating is different on this version. There is a message on the Toshiba screen letting you know the progress of the update. It seems the update has 38 parts to download. I am updating from the Canadian ISO 1.2 19T. I wonder what this update fixes? I have already tried twice and it gets to 38/of 38 and I get the message can't find outgoing server. I am trying for the 3rd time.


----------



## Gary Murrell

I just updated my XA2 for 1.3, took around 20 mins, like has been said, it counts from 1 to 38 in steps, and then a 5 step load setup process, much better than the first gens


I tried my test pattern disc first thing, it loaded much much quicker than with 1.0


a pleasent upgrade experience


-Gary


----------



## bwclark

Updated my XA2 FW to ver 1.3/T19T .... Downloaded 38/38; steps 1-5 complete....done!


----------



## jasonDono

I have had all of the filter sets to "on" and the Edge Enhancement set to "1" and have been over-all pretty happy witht he upconversion but there was a kind of "shimmer" to the picture. I don't know if shimmer is the exact word, it was almost as if the image was constantly shifting by one pixel in several directions. A constant, almost subliminal, movement of the image. It was a little unsettling. Tonight I experimented and found that setting Edge Enhancement to "off" solved the problem. Now I am extremely happy with the upconversion.


i think i will wait a few days before I upgrade the firmware. Is anybody else experiencing faster load times with the new firmware as Gary is?


----------



## Woof Woof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Updated my XA2 FW to ver 1.3/T19T .... Downloaded 38/38; steps 1-5 complete....done!



Curious. What did you set the network speed to?


I used 1Mbps and I never got those step by step progress updates.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Updated my XA2 FW to ver 1.3/T19T .... Downloaded 38/38; steps 1-5 complete....done!



Ditto here!







Started the download at 6:06pm PST, and it completed the 38 download increments and the 5-step updates, and then turned itself off at 6:31pm. A total of 25 minutes to update using my Netgear XE104 Powerline adapter.


I turned the XA2 back on to confirm the updated version (1.3), but first I needed to re-initialize and then confirm the update. I also setup my speakers again, as the update set them back to default. As stated above - a very painless and nice update!


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woof Woof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious. What did you set the network speed to?
> 
> 
> I used 1Mbps and I never got those step by step progress updates.



I have 3MB DSL downloads, and I set my XA2 up for the 1.5/T1 speed option.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woof Woof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used 1Mbps and I never got those step by step progress updates.



Did you look at the player front panel display --- not the video display?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I turned the XA2 back on to confirm the updated version (1.3), but first I needed to re-initialize and then confirm the update. I also setup my speakers again, as the update set them back to default. As stated above - a very painless and nice update!



OK this may be operator error but something is not right... I upgraded to 1.3 over the Internet. It went steps 1/38 thru 38/38, then said cannot find server. So I restarted it and walked away.


I wasn't there when it finished, but when I came back a half hour later this time the power was off so I assume it went ok. When I turned it back on and went into the firmware area it said 1.3/T19T.


However now I cannot play any HD DVDs. It comes back after trying to load for about 1.5 min saying "this disc is not dvd format. can not play the disc.". It will play SD DVDs but what good is that!


Maybe this is just a coincidence but certainly I did not have this issue with it prior to the update.


I tried unplugging the unit and it gives the same error message.


Rambler358 - what's this part about "Confirming the update" you mention? I don't recall doing that or being prompted to do so? I did try the Initialize function but that didn't help.


Someone please help!! Is my XA2 hosed now?


----------



## lovingdvd

UPDATE:


I unplugged it and let it sit for about 10 minutes. When I plugged it back in, it would not POTO HD DVD. However it did read KK HD DVD when I tried next. I let that play a few minutes. Then I ejected it and tried immediately reloading it and I got the "not a DVD error".


I'm beginning to wonder if this is a heat related issue. Although I did upgrade the firmware to 1.3, the other thing I did was move this into my equipment rack. Since I just got this player a few days ago I had been testing with it outside the rack.


I'm going to let it cool down and then test it some more outside the rack.


Have there been any issues related to heat posted?


----------



## lovingdvd

Update #2:


OK after cooling the unit down and testing outside the equipment rack, the XA2 will now load HD DVDs consistently without error. So this appears to be a heat related issue. I'm going to post details about this in the main XA2 thread.


----------



## Woof Woof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you look at the player front panel display --- not the video display?



Damn.. so obvious but it just didn't occur to me to see the LED front panel










My XA2 is in a rack next to the sofa and I don't normally notice the display.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> it completed the 38 download increments and the 5-step updates, and then turned itself off at 6:31pm. A total of 25 minutes to update



Me too. I clocked 26 minutes plus or minus.


Fired it up, it works.


Painless.


----------



## Vega

My still saying "CAN'T FIND SERVER"


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My still saying "CAN'T FIND SERVER"



I'm getting the get to 38/38 and can't find server also. Using DHCP, finding the server should be easy

















Where's the ISO????


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woof Woof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn.. so obvious but it just didn't occur to me to see the LED front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XA2 is in a rack next to the sofa and I don't normally notice the display.



Mines in a back room so all I saw was updating too until the flashing MSG that says can't find server on the screen.


----------



## rwestley

I have succeded on the fourth try. I guess there was a server issue at step 38. I posted this on the firmware thread and I am positing it again. As we know the new firmware is 1.3T19. The previous US version was 1.2T17 and the Canadian version was 1.2T19. I an wondering if the first numbers are for the firmware (1.3) and the second (T19) are for the loader upgrade. I have found this for other players that I have upgraded. If this is true than the previous Canadian upgrade already had the loader upgrade in it. I wish Toshiba would provide more information to us.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However now I cannot play any HD DVDs. It comes back after trying to load for about 1.5 min saying "this disc is not dvd format. can not play the disc.". It will play SD DVDs but what good is that!



See my post on this issue here


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My still saying "CAN'T FIND SERVER"



Have you tried plugging directly into your modem and bypass your router

if your using one. Thats what I did and it updated fine.


----------



## Josh Z

The 1.3 firmware does not solve the video stutter, audio sync, or poor bass issues. I'm not sure what it does, actually.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 1.3 firmware does not solve the video stutter, audio sync, or poor bass issues. I'm not sure what it does, actually.



It does this


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woof Woof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn.. so obvious but it just didn't occur to me to see the LED front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XA2 is in a rack next to the sofa and I don't normally notice the display.



But that's where the x/38 incrementals were being displayed as well. So you must have looked at the front panel to see those updates. The only thing the TV display shows during the update process is "Updating. Please do not turn off."


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK after cooling the unit down and testing outside the equipment rack, the XA2 will now load HD DVDs consistently without error. So this appears to be a heat related issue. I'm going to post details about this in the main XA2 thread.



Yes, you do need to have some space around the unit for cooling. I believe the manual states something about this as well.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to have some space around the unit for cooling. I believe the manual states something about this as well.



That does not make a difference for those of us with this problem. Mine is on the top shelf of an open rack.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That does not make a difference for those of us with this problem. Mine is on the top shelf of an open rack.



Gary I suspect there are multiple causes for this issue, heat being just one of them.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That does not make a difference for those of us with this problem. Mine is on the top shelf of an open rack.



How much space do you have surrounding the player?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much space do you have surrounding the player?



More than enough. Again the top shelf of an open rack. My player is getting swapped out when my dealer receives the replacement.


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK this may be operator error but something is not right... I upgraded to 1.3 over the Internet. It went steps 1/38 thru 38/38, then said cannot find server. So I restarted it and walked away.
> 
> 
> I wasn't there when it finished, but when I came back a half hour later this time the power was off so I assume it went ok. When I turned it back on and went into the firmware area it said 1.3/T19T.
> 
> 
> However now I cannot play any HD DVDs. It comes back after trying to load for about 1.5 min saying "this disc is not dvd format. can not play the disc.". It will play SD DVDs but what good is that!
> 
> 
> Maybe this is just a coincidence but certainly I did not have this issue with it prior to the update.
> 
> 
> I tried unplugging the unit and it gives the same error message.
> 
> 
> Rambler358 - what's this part about "Confirming the update" you mention? I don't recall doing that or being prompted to do so? I did try the Initialize function but that didn't help.
> 
> 
> Someone please help!! Is my XA2 hosed now?





I couldn't get Hollywoodland to play after the update. Granted, it had trouble getting started before but now it won't start at all. I talked to the tech at Toshiba and he told me that the combo discs will no longer work. He said, due to the way these discs are made, the player is trying to use te red laser to start up and it won't work. they're trying to address it in a future firmware update but that is why they won't always play. I noticed on the website specificatios for the XA2, it DOES say some combo discs are notcompatible. His recommendation is not to purchase any combo discs. He said they are not approved by Toshiba for HD-DVD. Nice huh?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't get Hollywoodland to play after the update. Granted, it had trouble getting started before but now it won't start at all. I talked to the tech at Toshiba and he told me that the combo discs will no longer work. He said, due to the way these discs are made, the player is trying to use te red laser to start up and it won't work. they're trying to address it in a future firmware update but that is why they won't always play. I noticed on the website specificatios for the XA2, it DOES say some combo discs are notcompatible. His recommendation is not to purchase any combo discs. He said they are not approved by Toshiba for HD-DVD. Nice huh?



So we went from those discs sometimes working to not working at all? The folks who make the dual format Video Essentials HD DVD are going to love that news I'm sure. Some discs like that one I think are only available in dual format...


----------



## rudolpht

4th time is a charm on the update. Leave the video set on through the update (may be a coincidence).



Tim


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see we don't have a thread for this yet, but how about we discuss our reports on the upcoming Toshiba HD-XA2. Mines is scheduled to deliver in two weeks. Let's have some feedback on the first 1080p HD-DVD player ever made.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Just received the new HD X A2. Good news & Bizarre news


THE GOOD


The player works flawlessly, in terms of operation, start up, etc. No freezes, or glitches. I viewed 7 or 8 regular DVD's last evening, and 1 HD DVD (Good Fellas)

PQ excellent in std dvd format, better than I've seen on any dvd player. PQ in HDDVD good as well, though the Good Fellas HDDVD disc may be hampered by an old master. At times it was great, better than any std dvd, at times it was a bit grainy. I'll hold on final judgement until I get a few more HD discs. Load times & start times not an issue for me. This unit is certainly faster than the 1st gen players. Remote works well.


5.1 Analog output sound VERY good. No sync problems. I still recall getting better sound using a coax digital out to good DAC's. Overall sound quality may be better than my McCormack UPD-1 Universal player, using it's on board decoder.


THE BIZARRE


This is where I need some help/feedback. Although most discs played without issue, 2 discs (Six Days, Seven Nights & Dusk to Dawn) exhibited something really WEIRD... both discs were presented on screen in 16:9 BUT the picture size was shrunken, with black space on top, sides and bottom. This is pretty weird because I watched Six Days recently, played on the MCC unit, and the picture was as expected, even though as I recall it may have been letter boxed top & bottom.


Is this a firmware issue?


Equipment:


Samsung 50" 1080P DLP Model HLS 5088W

HD X- A2 HD DVD player

B&W 802 Diamond Front

KEF 107 Rear

B&W HTM Center

Krell amplifiers

McCormack MAP 5 channel analog preamp.


Chick Dishong

Polaroid Corporation
[email protected]


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed on the website specificatios for the XA2, it DOES say some combo discs are notcompatible. His recommendation is not to purchase any combo discs. He said they are not approved by Toshiba for HD-DVD. Nice huh?



I just saw that and find it unbelievable. All of those combo discs out there and Toshiba is just gonna go with "some might not work". Was there not a spec that everyone had to adhere to? If so, who is ignoring it - Universal/WB or Toshiba?


And their major exclusive content provider loves the combo discs while Toshiba recommends that consumers not buy them. Haha. Awesome. If that doesn't solidify this format's future, I don't know what will.


They also write-off disc freezing and play issues with the "new technology" excuse. At least I now know that's apparently acceptable.


----------



## mczolton

@ChickD1


I don't think "From Dusk Till Dawn" is anamorphic. Could that be the problem?


Mark


----------



## kosinar

I got my XA2 yesterday and nad only around 2 hours time to play with it while I was watching HD DVD Departed. Picture quality at begining of the movie was not to good. Grainy with snowing effects. Supprisingly it got significantly better toward second half of the movie. It was Netflick disk and I suspect that had something to do with it. Other weird item is picture shape. Top and bottom of the screen are not covered with picture. I had all correct setting for picture shape. Anyone have good suggestion on what is causing it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't get Hollywoodland to play after the update. Granted, it had trouble getting started before but now it won't start at all. I talked to the tech at Toshiba and he told me that the combo discs will no longer work. He said, due to the way these discs are made, the player is trying to use te red laser to start up and it won't work. they're trying to address it in a future firmware update but that is why they won't always play. I noticed on the website specificatios for the XA2, it DOES say some combo discs are notcompatible. His recommendation is not to purchase any combo discs. He said they are not approved by Toshiba for HD-DVD. Nice huh?




I have the exact same situation with Hollywoodland.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosinar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other weird item is picture shape. Top and bottom of the screen are not covered with picture. I had all correct setting for picture shape. Anyone have good suggestion on what is causing it?



Yeah, it was shot 2.35:1 - the entire screen should not be filled.


----------



## kosinar

Thanks for explanation.


----------



## dnbois56

I'm confused by all the 1080i vs. 1080p stuff out there so I'll just ask it this way-I have a sxrd 1080p set and run the Hda1 into it via hdmi-would I see a difference at all by switching to the XA2 and running into the tv at 1080p vs 1080i-even a small difference would be worth it to me as I have someone who wants to buy the Hda1 from me. anyone else upgrade from the Hda1 to this model?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnbois56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused by all the 1080i vs. 1080p stuff out there so I'll just ask it this way-I have a sxrd 1080p set and run the Hda1 into it via hdmi-would I see a difference at all by switching to the XA2 and running into the tv at 1080p vs 1080i-even a small difference would be worth it to me as I have someone who wants to buy the Hda1 from me. anyone else upgrade from the Hda1 to this model?



Assuming your display does a very good job deinterlacing, I don't think you'll see much if any of a difference - at least unlikely to justify the jump up in price for the XA2.


The real benefit of the XA2 in this regard however will be when the update the firmware to provide 1080p24. Most sets do not support this, but if yours does then you are getting some good benefit. Another major benefit unrelated to 1080i vs 1080p with the XA2 is that the upscaling from standard def DVDs is said to be considerably better.


----------



## dnbois56

Thanks for the quick reply-I own the sony kds50a2000 which I'm fairly certain will only suport 1080p60-so realy no big reason to upgrade I guess since my Hda1 is still working great.


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw that and find it unbelievable. All of those combo discs out there and Toshiba is just gonna go with "some might not work". Was there not a spec that everyone had to adhere to? If so, who is ignoring it - Universal/WB or Toshiba?
> 
> 
> And their major exclusive content provider loves the combo discs while Toshiba recommends that consumers not buy them. Haha. Awesome. If that doesn't solidify this format's future, I don't know what will.
> 
> 
> They also write-off disc freezing and play issues with the "new technology" excuse. At least I now know that's apparently acceptable.



One thing that might help before purchasing these combo discs. He asked me for an ISDN number. It appears on the UPC label. The combo disc Hollywoodland does not have one. When I told him it didn't have an ISDN number, that's when he said it's compatibility was not guaranteed. This is something that might help us buyers when deciding whether to purchase the combo discs. Why not just buy the regular discs at half the price if the HD side isn't going to work anyway?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnbois56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused by all the 1080i vs. 1080p stuff out there so I'll just ask it this way-I have a sxrd 1080p set and run the Hda1 into it via hdmi-would I see a difference at all by switching to the XA2 and running into the tv at 1080p vs 1080i-even a small difference would be worth it to me as I have someone who wants to buy the Hda1 from me. anyone else upgrade from the Hda1 to this model?



I did upgrade from the HDA1. The HD picture seems marginally better (using 1080p), but the real advantage for me was better operation (stability, response) and better upscaling of non-HD discs (it's very good). It's second generation, so it's bound to be better as engineering gets better. For me it was worth the cost, but I update components pretty regularly as a "hobby"


----------



## ChickD1

The difference would be small at best. Some so called experts claim that most of us would not be able to tell the difference, since your TV will scale the 1080i up to 1080P anyway.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing that might help before purchasing these combo discs. He asked me for an ISDN number. It appears on the UPC label. The combo disc Hollywoodland does not have one. When I told him it didn't have an ISDN number, that's when he said it's compatibility was not guaranteed.



interesting


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> interesting



I just read on HiDef Digest that the new update has been reported to fix the playability of some discs and they even mention Hollywoodland by name. I guess some have written in that the disc now boots right up without delay. Does anyone else have this movie and can we confirm whether it plays with the new firmware or not?


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read on HiDef Digest that the new update has been reported to fix the playability of some discs and they even mention Hollywoodland by name. I guess some have written in that the disc now boots right up without delay. Does anyone else have this movie and can we confirm whether it plays with the new firmware or not?




I went out and got it this evening...it played fine on my updated XA2


curiously, MI3 does not have an ISBM number either, but Superman Returns does...


the plot thickens


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't get Hollywoodland to play after the update. Granted, it had trouble getting started before but now it won't start at all. I talked to the tech at Toshiba and he told me that the combo discs will no longer work. He said, due to the way these discs are made, the player is trying to use te red laser to start up and it won't work. they're trying to address it in a future firmware update but that is why they won't always play. I noticed on the website specificatios for the XA2, it DOES say some combo discs are notcompatible. His recommendation is not to purchase any combo discs. He said they are not approved by Toshiba for HD-DVD. Nice huh?




This is the worst news that I've heard about this format. What's the sense in even buying a combo disc. You might as well buy the SD DVD. If Toshiba doesn't play them then I'll just play it on some other companies HD DVD player. Oh wait, nobody else makes one except LG!!


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read on HiDef Digest that the new update has been reported to fix the playability of some discs and they even mention Hollywoodland by name. I guess some have written in that the disc now boots right up without delay. Does anyone else have this movie and can we confirm whether it plays with the new firmware or not?



It doesn't!


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't!



So we have some XA2 players that play Hollywoodland without a hitch and some that don't. If all have the same firmware, 1.3, then what else would contribute to this? Should we be analyzing the serial numbers to see if the good players came from a different batch? Is there something in the hardware making the difference? Could there have been a bad batch of discs? This is probably more feasible and I'd love to know if it IS the player. I still have time to send mine back.


I purchased my first XA2 player from Frys but took it back when I found it on Amazon for over $200 cheaper (closer to $300 with taxes removed). Amazon (actually HiDef Lifestyle) didn't double-box the second unit so I complained that the shipment came all beat up and actually opened. They were very responsive and shipped a replacement unit immediately. Unfortunately, that unit also came in its retail box and somewhat beat up. In all, I've gone through three players. I never tried Hollywoodland on the first player and returned the player before the firmware upgrade came out. Hollywoodland initially played on the second player but after much coaxing and futsing around, repeated tries, unplugging the unit, etc.


After the upgrade, Hollywoodland won't boot up at all and since I still have the second and third player in my possession, I tried it on both with the same sad result. I've read on this forum that other customers were having the same problem with this particular movie. But there are other customers who are having no problems whatsoever. So what's the culprit? Player or disc? It comes down to those two. I lean toward blaming the player because of the news I read tonight on HiDef Digest. They said this new firmware has been said to correct this compatibility issue and they name Hollywoodland specifically. So this must have been pretty widespread for them to mention it. Anyway, I can tell you that the new firmware does NOT correct it, at least not for some of us.


I won't purchase any more combo discs unless it has the ISBN number on it. The Departed is a combo disc but it has the ISBN number and plays fine. Until we find out differently, I'm going with this explanation and not wasting any more money on combo discs that I can't play.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I won't purchase any more combo discs unless it has the ISBN number on it. The Departed is a combo disc but it has the ISBN number and plays fine. Until we find out differently, I'm going with this explanation and not wasting any more money on combo discs that I can't play.



But, some people have trouble with The Departed, too.


So far, there has been no rhyme or reason as to who gets a player that can play all discs and who can't. Heck, I got the XA2 to play through a trouble spot in Hollywoodland after watching it lock up at the same spot 4-5 times. Within the time it took for me to confirm it works in the A1 and put it back in the XA2, it decided to work and I was able to finish the movie in the XA2.


This ISBN stuff makes no sense. It's some CS rep just using whatever they can grab as an out to get off the phone. An ISBN is not a certification that a disc will play or has met some quality control standard. It's like saying books aren't readable without an ISBN. The only thing I can guess is that the CS rep is jumping to the conclusion that discs without ISBNs are bootlegs and withdrawing support.


----------



## lovingdvd

For those of you that are having trouble loading some HD DVDs - how well is your unit ventilated?


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we have some XA2 players that play Hollywoodland without a hitch and some that don't. If all have the same firmware, 1.3, then what else would contribute to this? Should we be analyzing the serial numbers to see if the good players came from a different batch? Is there something in the hardware making the difference? Could there have been a bad batch of discs? This is probably more feasible and I'd love to know if it IS the player. I still have time to send mine back.
> 
> 
> I purchased my first XA2 player from Frys but took it back when I found it on Amazon for over $200 cheaper (closer to $300 with taxes removed). Amazon (actually HiDef Lifestyle) didn't double-box the second unit so I complained that the shipment came all beat up and actually opened. They were very responsive and shipped a replacement unit immediately. Unfortunately, that unit also came in its retail box and somewhat beat up. In all, I've gone through three players. I never tried Hollywoodland on the first player and returned the player before the firmware upgrade came out. Hollywoodland initially played on the second player but after much coaxing and futsing around, repeated tries, unplugging the unit, etc.
> 
> 
> After the upgrade, Hollywoodland won't boot up at all and since I still have the second and third player in my possession, I tried it on both with the same sad result. I've read on this forum that other customers were having the same problem with this particular movie. But there are other customers who are having no problems whatsoever. So what's the culprit? Player or disc? It comes down to those two. I lean toward blaming the player because of the news I read tonight on HiDef Digest. They said this new firmware has been said to correct this compatibility issue and they name Hollywoodland specifically. So this must have been pretty widespread for them to mention it. Anyway, I can tell you that the new firmware does NOT correct it, at least not for some of us.
> 
> 
> I won't purchase any more combo discs unless it has the ISBN number on it. The Departed is a combo disc but it has the ISBN number and plays fine. Until we find out differently, I'm going with this explanation and not wasting any more money on combo discs that I can't play.



With firmware 1.2 I managed to watch half of the movie (Hollywoodland) with version 1.3 the disk doesn't boot at all.


I am not buying Combo anymore when a Blu-Ray version is available.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you that are having trouble loading some HD DVDs - how well is your unit ventilated?



I am using a fully open rack and there is no heat issue.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using a fully open rack and there is no heat issue.



Use a digital thermometer and measure the temp in the open rack right at the player. I know you say you do not have a heat problem, but I am curious if the temperature is over 80 degrees.


I wouldn't have thought I'd have a heat related issue either at those relatively low temperatures, but my current theory is that my player works fine around mid-70 degrees but once in the low 80s it has trouble loading discs. I have a replacement unit coming today and I will use it in the same spot in my rack and repeat these tests. Hopefully that unit will work better with regards to loading discs once it is warmed up...


----------



## doobydolby

How does this unit perform on the HQV test? The A2 does poor on the jaggies. I am considering upgrading.


Thanks.


----------



## sungear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChickD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... both discs were presented on screen in 16:9 BUT the picture size was shrunken, with black space on top, sides and bottom.



If your disc is non-anamorphic then you may be able to get a larger picture by doing what I did: set the maximum output resolution of the XA2 to 480P, and let the TV's scaler do the rest.


This worked for my Pioneer 5070 at least but YMMV. Good luck.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doobydolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does this unit perform on the HQV test? The A2 does poor on the jaggies. I am considering upgrading.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



There is a whole thread (somewhere) dedicated to reviewing the upscaling and processing capabilities of the XA2 vs. external scalers and other DVD players. If you search for it you should find it fairly easily although I don't think its been posted to in a while so you may need to dig a little.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doobydolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does this unit perform on the HQV test? The A2 does poor on the jaggies. I am considering upgrading.



Consider this: The HQV disc is issued by Silicon Optix, the same people who make the Reon processor in the XA2. As you might imagine, the tests are specifically designed to show off how great their processor is, so the player breezes through all of them flawlessly.


The VRS test disc that comes with the DVDO VP50 processor has a different assortment of patterns, some of them more demanding. The XA2 does pretty well on all of the major tests there, but fails some of the "worst case scenarios". Fortunately, those types of cadence issues are very rare in real movie content.


In other words, the XA2 has very good deinterlacing quality.


----------



## Taekwon

I own the DVDO VP30 with the "daughter card" #102... My question is, do you think the VP30 has upscaling which is comparable to, worst than or better than the Reon HQV chip in the Toshiba HD-XA2?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taekwon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own the DVDO VP30 with the "daughter card" #102... My question is, do you think the VP30 has upscaling which is comparable to, worst than or better than the Reon HQV chip in the Toshiba HD-XA2?



The ABT deinterlacing is slightly superior on the most difficult cadences, but on the majority of movie content you won't see a difference.


The scaling in the Reon chip seems to produce a slightly softer picture than DVDO's scaling engine, but they're pretty close.


----------



## westa6969

Interesting seeing these reports on Hollywoodland as my original HD DVD Player blew out my new AVR about a third of the way through the movie with no warning and now it's out of service and only 3 months old. Sound is usually excellent but something on that disk just overloaded my AVR in just a few seconds and now I have to take it in for service for that POS movie.


I'm looking to get the Ax2 as an upgrade but I hope they do a better job on the disks in the future.


----------



## stevesns69

I don't understand how heat can be an issue here. I have my XA2 in an open SXRD-type stand and on a shelf with plenty of ventilation. However, if I put in Hollywood (all the time) or The Departed (part of the time), I get an error message. This is a cold start and not after watching anything on the XA2 at all. Just to watch The Departed the other night, I had to unplug it for a half an hour and then it recognized it was an HD DVD. I don't agree with Toshiba's explanation because if the rep stated that the disc was causing the red laser to turn on and read a DVD instead of the blue laser reading an HD DVD. This makes no sense at all because it's not even on the DVD side. We deserve a legitimate excuse or statement to the fact that their engineers need to get with the disc manufacturer and both get on the same page with this technology. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## areyou4real

Hi, I'm thinking about getting either the A2 or XA2 for my HL-S5687W, which does NOT do reverse 3:2 pulldown (IVTC) correctly on 1080i60 signals.


I've searched, but found conflicting info on how the A2 and XA2 handle source data . . .


I assume the A2 encodes the 1080p24 source from the disc to 1080i60 with 3:2 pulldown. If that's the case, given the Samsung's limitations, motion adaptive deintelacing will be performed on the individual fields and the exact source frames will never be able to be reconstructed. Assuming that's the case, full resolution will never be available on moving images with the A2, correct?


I see the XA2 is capable of 1080p60 output. Does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080p60 with 3:2 pulldown directly (outputting full frames - AAA,BB, CCC, DD, etc.)? Or does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080i60 via 3:2 pulldown again, and then convert the 1080i60 to 1080p60 via motion adaptive deinterlacing. If the second scenario is true, I can't see how the XA2 would be of any benefit, as info is still being interpolated just as it would be by Samsung when the A2 is sending it 1080i60.


Please help!


----------



## Gary J

 Here is what it does.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *areyou4real* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking about getting either the A2 or XA2 for my HL-S5687W, which does NOT do reverse 3:2 pulldown (IVTC) correctly on 1080i60 signals.
> 
> 
> I've searched, but found conflicting info on how the A2 and XA2 handle source data . . .
> 
> 
> I assume the A2 encodes the 1080p24 source from the disc to 1080i60 with 3:2 pulldown. If that's the case, given the Samsung's limitations, motion adaptive deintelacing will be performed on the individual fields and the exact source frames will never be able to be reconstructed. Assuming that's the case, full resolution will never be available on moving images with the A2, correct?
> 
> 
> I see the XA2 is capable of 1080p60 output. Does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080p60 with 3:2 pulldown directly (outputting full frames - AAA,BB, CCC, DD, etc.)? Or does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080i60 via 3:2 pulldown again, and then convert the 1080i60 to 1080p60 via motion adaptive deinterlacing. If the second scenario is true, I can't see how the XA2 would be of any benefit, as info is still being interpolated just as it would be by Samsung when the A2 is sending it 1080i60.
> 
> 
> Please help!



The XA2 goes the 1080p/24->1080i/60->1080p/60 way... (Little hint: The search function is your friend)


----------



## Taekwon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ABT deinterlacing is slightly superior on the most difficult cadences, but on the majority of movie content you won't see a difference.
> 
> 
> The scaling in the Reon chip seems to produce a slightly softer picture than DVDO's scaling engine, but they're pretty close.



That's good news regarding my DVDO... I have to find something else to cost justify the HDXA2 vs the HDA2.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Thanks all who have contributed positively to this very informative thread!

I have purchased a Samsung HL-S6187W 61" DLP, a Toshiba HD XA2 HD DVD player and a Denon AVR 3806.

My main goal is to get the best possible picure, and to take advantage of the advanced audio codecs available with HD DVD.

I will be having a ISF calibrator coming over to work his magic, so the TV will be calibrated to each input source (HD DVD, Dish Network HD DVR 611, cable) which will preclude me from hooking up each source to the Denon 3806 and the to the Samsung via single HDMI interface.

Being a big fan of as direct a signal path as possible, this vexes me a bit, but the trade off in picture quality obtained by the TV calibrated to each input source should outweigh the benefit of singal HDMI connection.

From my understanding, I have two options for hooking up the Toshiba XA2 to the Denon 3806:


1) Use the 8 channel analog outs of the XA2 to the Denon 3806

or

2) Find a high quality HDMI switch/spiltter


The problem with #1, I am not sure the 3806 will do advanced digital signal processing via the 8 channel analogs. After two conversations with Denon tech, I have two differnt answers. One said yes, DSP is available, and second says no, signal will just be pass through. Maybe I should call one more time and see who breaks the tie










Seriously, I want to use the DSP funstions of the 3806 AVR, not the ones built into the XA2, as I belive the Denon's to be far more flexible, if not superior. I am leaning towards believing that the 3806 DOES NOT process analog 8 in. That seems to be a function of the THX certified (part of that certification requirement) Denon models 4806 and 5805, hence the severe increase in cost for those two units.


The problem with option 2 is finding a high quality switch. I have done zero research for them. Price really is not an object, as I will pay a premium to assure best signal. Nothing fancy, just a simple switch. I have two HDMI ins on the Denon and two on the Samsung, so think that two 1x2 switches (one for the Toshiba HD DVD) and one for the Dish Network 611 would do for now. However, sould I aquire more HDMI sources..........


I have not yet hooked all this stuff up, as I am at the tail end of a remodel that will house my new home theater. Not a dedicated room, just a living room. All this equipment is still in the boxes, just waiting for the day...


I was hoping someone here might have some advise or experience with my proposed setup, as well as where to start looking if the switch seems to be the answer.


Thanks in advance for your time and trouble...

Best,

James W Barron
[email protected]


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *areyou4real* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking about getting either the A2 or XA2 for my HL-S5687W, which does NOT do reverse 3:2 pulldown (IVTC) correctly on 1080i60 signals.
> 
> 
> I've searched, but found conflicting info on how the A2 and XA2 handle source data . . .
> 
> 
> I assume the A2 encodes the 1080p24 source from the disc to 1080i60 with 3:2 pulldown. If that's the case, given the Samsung's limitations, motion adaptive deintelacing will be performed on the individual fields and the exact source frames will never be able to be reconstructed. Assuming that's the case, full resolution will never be available on moving images with the A2, correct?
> 
> 
> I see the XA2 is capable of 1080p60 output. Does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080p60 with 3:2 pulldown directly (outputting full frames - AAA,BB, CCC, DD, etc.)? Or does it convert the 1080p24 source to 1080i60 via 3:2 pulldown again, and then convert the 1080i60 to 1080p60 via motion adaptive deinterlacing. If the second scenario is true, I can't see how the XA2 would be of any benefit, as info is still being interpolated just as it would be by Samsung when the A2 is sending it 1080i60.
> 
> 
> Please help!



Here is how the video processing works in each of the players.


A2

1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc

2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p

3) Interlaces the video to 1980x108060i

4) Outputs video over HDMI, etc


XA2 & A20

1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc

2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p

3) Broadcasts video over HDMI, etc

In the XA2 or A20, you can turn on interlacing if needed for the TV.


Either player makes an excellent picture. And if implemented correctly in the player and the TV, interlacing is an excellent form of compression for video transmission.


Toshiba's implementation of interlacing and up-conversion (video scaling) of SD DVDs is the very best available.


This covers the current product and does not explain the 1080p 24 Hz firmware upgrade method which passes the 1080p 24fps off the disc through the HDMI output.


-Robert


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is how the video processing works in each of the players.
> 
> XA2 & A20
> 
> 1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc
> 
> 2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p
> 
> 3) Broadcasts video over HDMI, etc
> 
> -Robert


 This thread contends there is also an interlacing/de-interlacing step in the XA2.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand how heat can be an issue here. I have my XA2 in an open SXRD-type stand and on a shelf with plenty of ventilation. However, if I put in Hollywood (all the time) or The Departed (part of the time), I get an error message. This is a cold start and not after watching anything on the XA2 at all. Just to watch The Departed the other night, I had to unplug it for a half an hour and then it recognized it was an HD DVD. I don't agree with Toshiba's explanation because if the rep stated that the disc was causing the red laser to turn on and read a DVD instead of the blue laser reading an HD DVD. This makes no sense at all because it's not even on the DVD side. We deserve a legitimate excuse or statement to the fact that their engineers need to get with the disc manufacturer and both get on the same page with this technology. Just my 2 cents.



Did you have this issue prior to upgrading to the 1.3 firmware (assuming you have updated the firmware)?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This covers the current product and does not explain the 1080p 24 Hz firmware upgrade method which passes the 1080p 24fps off the disc through the HDMI output.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Then do I understand correctly that when 1080p24 is introduced, basically it will just be reading the data straight off the disc, performing no processing and just sending the bits directly to the display? That sounds incredibly clean.


Also with the A20 get 1080p24? If so, will there be any advantage of the XA2 over the A20 if all someone is doing is using the unit to watch HD DVDs at 1080p24?


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> This thread contends there is also an interlacing/de-interlacing step in the XA2.



This thread doesn't "contend"











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is how the video processing works in each of the players.
> 
> 
> A2
> 
> 1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc
> 
> 2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p
> 
> 3) Interlaces the video to 1980x108060i
> 
> 4) Outputs video over HDMI, etc
> 
> 
> XA2 & A20
> 
> 1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc
> 
> 2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p
> 
> 3) Broadcasts video over HDMI, etc
> 
> In the XA2 or A20, you can turn on interlacing if needed for the TV.
> 
> 
> Either player makes an excellent picture. And if implemented correctly in the player and the TV, interlacing is an excellent form of compression for video transmission.
> 
> 
> Toshiba's implementation of interlacing and up-conversion (video scaling) of SD DVDs is the very best available.
> 
> 
> This covers the current product and does not explain the 1080p 24 Hz firmware upgrade method which passes the 1080p 24fps off the disc through the HDMI output.
> 
> 
> -Robert




Robert, please try to be more accurate with your technical statements.


The A1/XA1/A2/XA2 decodes the video on the disc (encoded 1080p/24 stream WITH inherent pulldown flags) into an 1080i/60 video stream by applying 3:2 pulldown.


Robert your "statement" that the Toshibas "Perform a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p" is inaccurate and not true. Technically speaking (without going into any detail) the result of any 3:2 pulldown process is ALWAYS an interlaced 1080i/60 stream.


The A1/XA1/A2 just output this 1080i/60 stream.


The XA2 has the option of running this 1080i/60 stream through the SO Reon chip. The REON performs IVTC process which (attempts) to reconstruct the original 1080p/24 stream. After this process there is a frame rate conversion up to 60p. And this 1080p/60 stream is what you get when you set your XA2 to progressive output.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

^ My information comes from very reliable sources, but your affirmative writing style has put just a little doubt in my mind. Being Friday evening I will confirm the process and update my findings here on Monday afternoon.


-Robert


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ My information comes from very reliable sources, but your affirmative writing style has put just a little doubt in my mind. Being Friday evening I will confirm the process and update my findings here on Monday afternoon.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Robert,


basically you were trying to say the same thing.







It is just wrong that the A1/A2/XA1 "Interlaces the video to 1980x108060i". The 1080i/60 stream with 3:2 pulldown is the result of the decoding stage - therefor there is never ever any progressive 1080p stream (that could be "interlaced") involved.


With the XA2 we get the very same 1080i/60 stream from the decoding stage but the REON chip allows for an Inverse Telecine process which reconstructs the original progressive film frames.


You just got it all mixed up with the 3:2 pulldown process, which never ever results in a progressive stream










Regards,

Walter


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But, some people have trouble with The Departed, too.
> 
> 
> So far, there has been no rhyme or reason as to who gets a player that can play all discs and who can't. Heck, I got the XA2 to play through a trouble spot in Hollywoodland after watching it lock up at the same spot 4-5 times. Within the time it took for me to confirm it works in the A1 and put it back in the XA2, it decided to work and I was able to finish the movie in the XA2.
> 
> 
> This ISBN stuff makes no sense. It's some CS rep just using whatever they can grab as an out to get off the phone. An ISBN is not a certification that a disc will play or has met some quality control standard. It's like saying books aren't readable without an ISBN. The only thing I can guess is that the CS rep is jumping to the conclusion that discs without ISBNs are bootlegs and withdrawing support.



I called Toshiba again today and talked to a different rep. He said basically the same thing. Hollywoodland was not made to HD-DVD specs and therefore shouldn't play on an HD-DVD player. He said (experimenting on his own) that he tried putting the HD-DVD side of Hollywoodland into his standard DVD drive in his computer and was able to read sectors. His quote was that this should be impossible with any compliant HD-DVD disc as it can NOT be read by a red laser (normally). Anyway, bottom line is that the problem is with the how the disc was made. Unlike the first guy I talked to, he said nothing about the ISBN number. But the only difference I can find between this movie and other movies on the combo format is that the ones with the ISBN number seem to play fine, The Departed and Superman Returns for example. This guy told me that it's basically a crap shoot when it comes to combo discs and there was no way to tell. I don't really know whether there is a relation to the ISBN number but I encourage everyone to experiment on their own and see what they find out. Let's face it, these guys at Toshiba seem to be limited in their knowledge. Some titles are only released on combo discs and I'd hate to miss an opportunity to buy an HD version of a movie if one's available. On the other hand, it's a shame to waste money on combo discs if they won't play the HD side. Thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Oblow

These combo discs should have a manufacturers warranty that they will work properly. If they were deluged with mountains of defective combo discs maybe they'd figure out how to make them work or better yet just make HD DVD versions only. Perhaps somebody could post the email address of the responsible parties at the studios and let them know what we think


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larry2456* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called Toshiba again today and talked to a different rep. He said basically the same thing. Hollywoodland was not made to HD-DVD specs and therefore shouldn't play on an HD-DVD player. He said (experimenting on his own) that he tried putting the HD-DVD side of Hollywoodland into his standard DVD drive in his computer and was able to read sectors. His quote was that this should be impossible with any compliant HD-DVD disc as it can NOT be read by a red laser (normally). Anyway, bottom line is that the problem is with the how the disc was made. Unlike the first guy I talked to, he said nothing about the ISBN number. But the only difference I can find between this movie and other movies on the combo format is that the ones with the ISBN number seem to play fine, The Departed and Superman Returns for example. This guy told me that it's basically a crap shoot when it comes to combo discs and there was no way to tell. I don't really know whether there is a relation to the ISBN number but I encourage everyone to experiment on their own and see what they find out. Let's face it, these guys at Toshiba seem to be limited in their knowledge. Some titles are only released on combo discs and I'd hate to miss an opportunity to buy an HD version of a movie if one's available. On the other hand, it's a shame to waste money on combo discs if they won't play the HD side. Thoughts?



What is the purpose of an HD DVD logo if it is used on non-HD DVD media?


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is how the video processing works in each of the players.
> 
> 
> A2
> 
> 1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc
> 
> 2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p
> 
> 3) Interlaces the video to 1980x108060i
> 
> 4) Outputs video over HDMI, etc
> 
> 
> XA2 & A20
> 
> 1) Decodes the 1980x1080 24p video on the disc
> 
> 2) Performs a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p
> 
> 3) Broadcasts video over HDMI, etc
> 
> In the XA2 or A20, you can turn on interlacing if needed for the TV.
> 
> 
> Either player makes an excellent picture. And if implemented correctly in the player and the TV, interlacing is an excellent form of compression for video transmission.
> 
> 
> Toshiba's implementation of interlacing and up-conversion (video scaling) of SD DVDs is the very best available.
> 
> 
> This covers the current product and does not explain the 1080p 24 Hz firmware upgrade method which passes the 1080p 24fps off the disc through the HDMI output.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Robert,


Thank you for the explanation of HD processing in both units. But what about the differences in upscaling? I know about the Reon chip in the X-A2 and the added pictures adjustments, but are the default differences in how and A-2 and X-A2 precess the SD video- comparing the same degree of upscaling , say 1080i to 1080i?


Also, will the upcoming 1080/24p output be available also as 720p/24?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## areyou4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread doesn't "contend"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, please try to be more accurate with your technical statements.
> 
> 
> The A1/XA1/A2/XA2 decodes the video on the disc (encoded 1080p/24 stream WITH inherent pulldown flags) into an 1080i/60 video stream by applying 3:2 pulldown.
> 
> 
> Robert your "statement" that the Toshibas "Perform a 2:3 pulldown to create 1980x1080 60p" is inaccurate and not true. Technically speaking (without going into any detail) the result of any 3:2 pulldown process is ALWAYS an interlaced 1080i/60 stream.
> 
> 
> The A1/XA1/A2 just output this 1080i/60 stream.
> 
> 
> The XA2 has the option of running this 1080i/60 stream through the SO Reon chip. The REON performs IVTC process which (attempts) to reconstruct the original 1080p/24 stream. After this process there is a frame rate conversion up to 60p. And this 1080p/60 stream is what you get when you set your XA2 to progressive output.



Great, so assuming everything works as planned within the XA2, full resolution can be maintained, with the only artifact being 3:2 judder on a 60Hz display. I was concerned that the XA2 only performed motion adaptive (video mode processing) deinterlacing on the 1080i60 stream it created. Since it does not and instead does IVTC followed frame-rate conversion, the XA2 will always offer better PQ than the A2 on TVs lacking the ability to do IVTC with 1080i60 feeds.


On an aside, do you know why the XA2 does all of that processing to generate its 1080p60 output? A "cleaner" and more direct solution is available in the form of full-frame 3:2 pulldown on the 1080p24 source. That one-step process would generate the 1080p60 output and would skip the interlacing to 1080i60, the subsequent IVTC, and the final frame rate conversion step, all the while maintaining full resolution. I wonder why Toshiba chose such a complicated solution. May be it has to due with the fact that if 1080i60 video were on the HD DVD and needed to be played, that single process would not work.


----------



## MCBRacer

Regarding imcompatability issues with certain discs, I have the latest firmware and have no problem at all with Hollywoodland. I did have an issue with The Departed before I downloaded the new firmware. The disc would play fine, except the audio was out of sink. Now it plays fine.


----------



## Josh Z

My full HD-XA2 review is up:

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hreview_hdxa2030207.html 


I had no problems playing either The Departed or Hollywoodland.


----------



## lovingdvd

When I hit the STOP button on the XA2 remote just once, the movie stops. However if I hit PLAY then it starts from the beginning. Likewise there is a RESUME button on the remote but when I hit that nothing happens.










Am I doing something wrong or is there no way to restart from where you left off after hitting STOP. Every once in a while I hit the STOP button by mistake and its a real PITA to get back to where I was. Thanks!


----------



## doobydolby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I hit the STOP button on the XA2 remote just once, the movie stops. However if I hit PLAY then it starts from the beginning. Likewise there is a RESUME button on the remote but when I hit that nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is there no way to restart from where you left off after hitting STOP. Every once in a while I hit the STOP button by mistake and its a real PITA to get back to where I was. Thanks!




SD discs work fine, while only some HD disc support this function. Apparently, the function is not supported on all HD discs.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My full HD-XA2 review is up:
> 
> http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hreview_hdxa2030207.html
> 
> 
> I had no problems playing either The Departed or Hollywoodland.



Josh,


GREAT review! Thanks for reporting some of the issues instead of providing "just another rave review". You also didn't fall for any placebo effect and see any difference in HD PQ compared to G1 units (there really isn't one).


Kudos to you. Great work. Best and most balanced review I have read in a long while.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doobydolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SD discs work fine, while only some HD disc support this function. Apparently, the function is not supported on all HD discs.



Can anyone name an HD disc which *actively* supports this feature? I know of a few discs authored in basic mode which work just like SD discs, but they're not specifically authored to have it (they just don't use the advanced authoring mode which is what prevents it from working).


There are obviously a number of discs with the bookmarking feature, but that doesn't solve the problem of accidentally hitting stop, and it's way too complicated to get back to where you were. Plus even many recent discs still don't support it (which I find appalling).


I have to say this is one thing I prefer about BD versus HD DVD. All BD discs I've tried resume just fine. I don't know if a similar issue will arise with BD-J discs or not.


Personally I can't stand this interactive HDi/BD-J crap at the expense of basic features like resume. It's like going to a website with a Flash UI and it screws up the basic navigation like the back key, bookmarks, etc.


--

Steve


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My full HD-XA2 review is up:
> 
> http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hreview_hdxa2030207.html
> 
> 
> I had no problems playing either The Departed or Hollywoodland.



Hi Josh,


I agree, very nice review!


Unfortunately, I didn't have your good fortune in playing the HD side of Hollywoodland.










Larry


----------



## lovingdvd

I think on my learning remote I'll just put the STOP button far out of the way (like on a hidden "page") and just use the Pause button if necessary. As long as I'm not accidentically hitting the STOP button this should be a suitable work around.


I noticed when Pausing the picture for an extended time a splash screen comes up on the screen. Does anyone know if the player actually goes into a bit of a "rested" state - meaning that it is not spinning and working just as hard as it is on an initial pause. Just wondering if it is a bad idea to pause the picture for an extended period of time (say 15-30 minutes).


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone name an HD disc which *actively* supports this feature?



I have personally seen it work with Total Recall and also with The Pianist both from Studio Canal. They have/use HDi so I understand that they were authored Advanced Content. Just needs to be invoked properly during authoring.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Josh,
> 
> 
> I agree, very nice review!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't have your good fortune in playing the HD side of Hollywoodland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry



Me neither!


Did anybody contacted Universal on this issue?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My full HD-XA2 review is up:
> 
> http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hreview_hdxa2030207.html



Josh, in your review you said -


"copy protected DVDs (the majority of legitimate commercial releases) are limited to 480p over Component, and for some reason I also found that you'll get no picture at all if your HDMI output is connected at the same time. I had to disconnect HDMI to get a DVD picture over Component, yet I had no issues with HD DVD content in this regard. "


I get a picture over Component with DVD assigned to a different input on my Denon AVR 2807 with optical input. Also, if you flip the mode switch on the front of the XA2 you get 480i output to your DVDO iScan VP50. For me letting the VP50 do the deinterlacing and scaling for a 720p projector allowed for a better picture.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You also didn't fall for any placebo effect and see any difference in HD PQ compared to G1 units (there really isn't one).
> 
> 
> Kudos to you. Great work. Best and most balanced review I have read in a long while.



That was a very good review.


As far as PQ is concerned I think it depends on your display, for me it did.

I have a tv the accepts 1080p, so the XA2 outputting 1080p made a

difference.


All this means is that my tv is not as good as the XA2 at deinterlacing which

is why I noticed a difference.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get a picture over Component with DVD assigned to a different input on my Denon AVR 2807 with optical input.



Is this on all DVDs, or just one that you tested? Not all DVDs are copy protected. For example, Avia is not. That disc will play fine over Component even with an HDMI cable simultaneously connected. However, if you put in a copy protected movie release, the Component picture goes black until you disconnect HDMI.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this on all DVDs, or just one that you tested? Not all DVDs are copy protected. For example, Avia is not. That disc will play fine over Component even with an HDMI cable simultaneously connected. However, if you put in a copy protected movie release, the Component picture goes black until you disconnect HDMI.



Hi,


In my setup (player to DVI switch to projector) I can confirm I have experienced the same thing with simultaneous HDMI to DVI and Component video connections that Josh reports. I was able to use Avia and Video Essentials without a problem over Component video, but as soon as I put in a movie the picture goes black. (I haven't bothered to disconnect the HDMI.)


HD DVDs do play over Component video while HDMI is connected.


Larry


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this on all DVDs, or just one that you tested? Not all DVDs are copy protected. For example, Avia is not. That disc will play fine over Component even with an HDMI cable simultaneously connected. However, if you put in a copy protected movie release, the Component picture goes black until you disconnect HDMI.



Copy protected DVDs go black.


On the Denon 2807 AVR I did the following -


1. Renamed the DVD Input Source to HD DVD.

2. Renamed the VDP Input Source to DVD.

3. Assigned COAX-1 to the DVD Input Source.


When playing a standard copy protected DVDs I flip the mode switch on the XA2 and get 480i out of the XA2 Component and into the DVDO VP50.


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ My information comes from very reliable sources, but your affirmative writing style has put just a little doubt in my mind. Being Friday evening I will confirm the process and update my findings here on Monday afternoon.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Hello?!?!?!


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Hey BIG ED I thought you were going to bed? Only kidding.


I'll get the skinny tomorrow afternoon.


-Robert


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Few questions. I have 1.3.


Superman Returns just stops playing, right at the same scene over and over. It's right when the plane is going straight down and all the passengers are thrown into the back of the seats in front of them, just before the 2nd wing rips off the plane.


Over and over it just stops and goes to black. If I choose that scene from the scene selection then it plays fine.


Now onto something really annoying, the loud hum eminating from my front speakers (not the rear) when I have the volume on my Onkyo HDMI receiver at a high level (above 88, max is 100) but this doesn't happen with the PS3 at that high level only the XA2.


The hum goes away if the HDMI is being activated.


----------



## jasonDono

I don't know if this is because of the firmware upgrade, but I just tried two HD DVD's and the both had lip sync problems. Eagles Farewell tour was dramatic, adn Matador was just enough so that it was noticeable. I have only been watching SD discs recently, so i don't know if the problem existed prior to the upgrade. I don't remember noticing it with The Matador the first time I watched it about a month ago. I HATE lip sync problems. Completely distracts me.


----------



## alluringreality




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My full HD-XA2 review is up:
> 
> http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hreview_hdxa2030207.html



That's the type of seemingly in depth and thorough review that might influence my own buying decisions, and I really think you should mention the DVD layer change times that this player can have. If I hadn't blind bought, but had actually based my decision upon what seemed like a solid recommendation, I'd be even more disappointed with this player on SD than I am. The previous cheap DVD players I've owned never had this issue and I had never much even noticed a layer change before, so it was a complete surprise to me with the XA2 layer change times I get.


I think probably the seemingly longest one I remember is Munich. It happens when the main character goes to the old man's house and they're at dinner. The old man goes to scold his children by saying something and the layer change happens. I think two seconds would be a fair guess for that layer change. On Almost Famous the times I watched the movie on other players it basically seemed seamless, but with the Toshiba my guess would be that it takes a least a second on my player. It still confuses me how the $100 Sony I had doesn't do this, but the $800 Toshiba with rave DVD reviews does.


----------



## ChickD1

I guess maybe I'm just one of a lucky few, but my HDXA2 has not even had one hiccup. I have not upgraded to newer firmware, and for now may just choose not to do so. If it aion't broke, don't fix it. I'm not sure what the upgrade is supposed to do anyway...does it affect PQ in any way whatsoever?


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is because of the firmware upgrade, but I just tried two HD DVD's and the both had lip sync problems. Eagles Farewell tour was dramatic, adn Matador was just enough so that it was noticeable. I have only been watching SD discs recently, so i don't know if the problem existed prior to the upgrade. I don't remember noticing it with The Matador the first time I watched it about a month ago. I HATE lip sync problems. Completely distracts me.



Are you hooked via HDMI to an AVR?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChickD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just one of a lucky few, but my HDXA2 has not even had one hiccup. I have not upgraded to newer firmware, and for now may just choose not to do so. If it aion't broke, don't fix it. I'm not sure what the upgrade is supposed to do anyway...does it affect PQ in any way whatsoever?



Actually, I think we are part of the silent majority of XA2 users that have none of the problems that have been reported in these forums. Thanking my lucky stars..


----------



## mczolton

I haven't had any problems other than the LFE output issue.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

bwclark and ChickD1, the reason for this is the XA2 only exhibits a problem with very limited devices in the circuit. Typically devices more than two years old. This is unfortunately common for new bleeding edge technology, especially when connected via HDMI.


As Toshiba and of course, all other premium manufacturers, when alerted about anomalies develop a firmware fix and they issues get fixed with the next upgrade. That's why reporting these issues through the proper channels is important.


-Robert


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I think we are part of the silent majority of XA2 users that have none of the problems that have been reported in these forums. Thanking my lucky stars..



Hi,


I'm glad you are enjoying your HD-XA2. So am I. However, some problems are more subtle than others.


Would you mind responding to my previous question posed to you in this thread?

XA2 - HDMI>DVI 


Thanks very much.


Larry


----------



## lrstevens421

I guess I've been lucky as well. I haven't even had any LFE issues.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I've been lucky as well. I haven't even had any LFE issues.



Are you using the 5.1 analog outputs?


----------



## Alan58

 http://www.compuplus.com/insidepage....69p&id=1008526 


Good Price and Toshiba is now offering 5 free HD movies with purchase.


----------



## ChickD1

No AVR in the chain. HDMI out to TV, analogue 5.1 out to a 5 channel McCormack MAP Preamp. No audio sync issues. I do agree that the LFE output on HDDVD discs is down somewhat, 5-10 db by my ears & sound meter. Regular DVDs do nto seem to be down in the bass.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying your HD-XA2. So am I. However, some problems are more subtle than others.
> 
> 
> Would you mind responding to my previous question posed to you in this thread?
> 
> XA2 - HDMI>DVI
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> 
> Larry



-----------------------------

Hi,


You're not having any color space problems, i.e., crushed blacks, or darker images in comparison to other calibrated sources, etc.?


Have you used a calibration disc to set your black and white levels?


Would you mind telling me what your picture settings are for Brightness and Contrast are?


Thanks.


Larry

-----------------------------



Hi Larry,


As for sources, I have an SA8300HD DVR unit for cable, which is connected to the Panny 65" 1080p HDTV via component and I have excellent colors, contrast, brightness.


With the XA2, I connect via HDM>DVI and the only adjustments I make in the XA2 are for Color intensity, which I need to reduce (as well with the SA8300HD via component in the Panny Picture Menu). All other settings remain default for the XA2.


I have only watched about 10 HD movies and 10 SD movies so far since I got the unit and I must say, the XA2 does an excellent job with both. The HD movies do tend to be a slight more sharper compared to the softer SD movies. I have not had to set contrast or brightness any different with the XA2 compared with the SA8300HD STB. I am running FW1.3, but did not notice any remarkable changes compared to FW1.0.


I have not used a calibration disc for any calibration. Settings are factory with the exception of Picture & Brightness levels, which I have adjusted to give me the optimium PQ for contrast and brightness.


Bob


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using the 5.1 analog outputs?



Good point, I've just found out that the problem only effects analog users.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bwclark and ChickD1, the reason for this is the XA2 only exhibits a problem with very limited devices in the circuit. Typically devices more than two years old. This is unfortunately common for new bleeding edge technology, especially when connected via HDMI.



If you're referring to the video stutter issue, it's present on Component as well as HDMI.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

XA2 via HDMI has kick butt Bass output as does my PS3.


Now if I could only figure out why SuperCrap Returns shuts off on one particular scene without me being the one shutting that crap of a movie off.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....2) Find a high quality HDMI switch/spiltter
> 
> 
> The problem with option 2 is finding a high quality switch. I have done zero research for them. Price really is not an object, as I will pay a premium to assure best signal. Nothing fancy, just a simple switch. I have two HDMI ins on the Denon and two on the Samsung, so think that two 1x2 switches (one for the Toshiba HD DVD) and one for the Dish Network 611 would do for now. However, sould I aquire more HDMI sources..........



Have you considered using HDMI to the Denon and pass through the Video to the TV. This would allow the full audio through the HDMI. All your other sources have optical audio that will work.


----------



## TheLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bwclark and ChickD1, the reason for this is the XA2 only exhibits a problem with very limited devices in the circuit. Typically devices more than two years old. This is unfortunately common for new bleeding edge technology, especially when connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> -Robert





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're referring to the video stutter issue, it's present on Component as well as HDMI.



And on my 1080p Sharp Z20k projector which is 2 month old/on the market. Connected with HDMI or Component. Occasional Video Stutter. This is certainly an issue with the XA2 and has nothing to do with what and how you connect it to.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

I understand and agree. The very limited frame skip is not related to HDMI compatibility. I was not referring to the frame skip issue.


However, almost all other problems are. So I hope you agree that my statement is correct.


-Robert


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you hooked via HDMI to an AVR?



Yes. Denon 2807.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alluringreality* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the type of seemingly in depth and thorough review that might influence my own buying decisions, and I really think you should mention the DVD layer change times that this player can have. If I hadn't blind bought, but had actually based my decision upon what seemed like a solid recommendation, I'd be even more disappointed with this player on SD than I am. The previous cheap DVD players I've owned never had this issue and I had never much even noticed a layer change before, so it was a complete surprise to me with the XA2 layer change times I get.
> 
> 
> I think probably the seemingly longest one I remember is Munich. It happens when the main character goes to the old man's house and they're at dinner. The old man goes to scold his children by saying something and the layer change happens. I think two seconds would be a fair guess for that layer change. On Almost Famous the times I watched the movie on other players it basically seemed seamless, but with the Toshiba my guess would be that it takes a least a second on my player. It still confuses me how the $100 Sony I had doesn't do this, but the $800 Toshiba with rave DVD reviews does.



I noticed my first SD DVD layer change last night watching POTC Dead Mans Chest.

It was the part when the pirate comes out of the wall and tells Will Turner were

the key to the chest is. I watched this movie with FW 1.0 with no problems

and now with FW 1.3 I noticed this layer change. I previously owned an A1

and never experienced any problems so i hope a FW upgrade can fix this.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed my first SD DVD layer change last night watching POTC Dead Mans Chest.
> 
> It was the part when the pirate comes out of the wall and tells Will Turner were
> 
> the key to the chest is. I watched this movie with FW 1.0 with no problems
> 
> and now with FW 1.3 I noticed this layer change. I previously owned an A1
> 
> and never experienced any problems so i hope a FW upgrade can fix this.



Please forgive this observation, but I must pose what may or may not be an obvious question: Why all the fuss over FW upgrades? Understandably, if an owners player is exhibiting problems, the answer seems obvious, to correct compatability issues, and such. But does anyone know if the FW updates do anything to alter, improve or diminish the overall picture quality? Having had some crappy experiences with FW upgrades on other products, I've become quite leery of doing an upgrade just because it's available. Any user opinions appreciated.


Chick Dishong


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> You're not having any color space problems, i.e., crushed blacks, or darker images in comparison to other calibrated sources, etc.?
> 
> 
> Have you used a calibration disc to set your black and white levels?
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling me what your picture settings are for Brightness and Contrast are?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Larry,
> 
> 
> As for sources, I have an SA8300HD DVR unit for cable, which is connected to the Panny 65" 1080p HDTV via component and I have excellent colors, contrast, brightness.
> 
> 
> With the XA2, I connect via HDM>DVI and the only adjustments I make in the XA2 are for Color intensity, which I need to reduce (as well with the SA8300HD via component in the Panny Picture Menu). All other settings remain default for the XA2.
> 
> 
> I have only watched about 10 HD movies and 10 SD movies so far since I got the unit and I must say, the XA2 does an excellent job with both. The HD movies do tend to be a slight more sharper compared to the softer SD movies. I have not had to set contrast or brightness any different with the XA2 compared with the SA8300HD STB. I am running FW1.3, but did not notice any remarkable changes compared to FW1.0.
> 
> 
> I have not used a calibration disc for any calibration. Settings are factory with the exception of Picture & Brightness levels, which I have adjusted to give me the optimium PQ for contrast and brightness.
> 
> 
> Bob



Hi Bob,


Thanks for the response.


There is a high probability that if you're using an HDMI to DVI connection to your display that you are experiencing a color space problem in which the second generation players are incorrectly sending PC RGB levels to the display instead of studio RGB levels. The players don't send the wrong video levels on component video or HDMI to HDMI connections.


This thread discusses the problem:

hda2 hdmi-dvi issues 


The problem can be somewhat subtle especially for owners of HD-XA2 players that have Brightness and Contrast adjustments. As I understand it, if our HDMI to DVI connections were working perfectly the Brightness and Contrast settings would be identical for a Component video connection, and they would be the same as the factory default settings of zero.


Do you mind telling me what your revised Brightness and Contrast setting are?


Since the release of the HD version of Digital Video Essentials has been delayed again, I have purchased TOTAL RECALL [FRENCH HD DVD RELEASE] . Studio Canal's European releases all have a high definition test signal for setting Brightness and Contrast. So I use this disc as an interim HD calibration disc. As a result I have different Brightness and Contrast settings for HD via HDMI to DVI, HD via Component Video and standard definition via HDMI to DVI. I use an upconverted Avia DVD to set the Brightness and Contrast for standard upconverted DVDs. Fortunately, the player has three user settings so we can recall the appropriate settings as needed.


I feel that with the Brightness and Contrast adjustment I have excellent images, and frankly can't tell the difference between HDMI to DVI and Component Video. However, it's quite possible that someone with a trained eye could see a subtle difference in image quality.


Although the Toshiba release documentation does not mention that it corrects this problem, there is some information circulating that states that this color space problem was resolved with firmware version 1.3. My own experience suggests that that unofficial information is not correct. I am hoping that Robert can obtain a clarification from his contact at Toshiba.


Larry


----------



## clgberg

I have viewed about 8 DVDs since I got an XA2. 2 were HD while 6 were SD. Only about 3 played flawlessly- from start to finish. Best case there would be a pause (a few seconds) and play would resume, worst case was with HD discs and I had to time search back to where I was when playing died.


I can see no rhyme or reason for this other than thermal concerns. The discs are not dirty or marked in any way, playing will be successful in areas where it was not earlier, and I don't think any of these faults have occured early in a movie- more like an hour or so into them after powering up the player from full off.


My 1st HD DVD and 1st SD DVD played fine. Then I had freezes and pixelation on the 3rd title so I applied the firmware patch. I think I am now seeing a higher frequency of playback problems.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clgberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have viewed about 8 DVDs since I got an XA2. 2 were HD while 6 were SD. Only about 3 played flawlessly- from start to finish. Best case there would be a pause (a few seconds) and play would resume, worst case was with HD discs and I had to time search back to where I was when playing died.
> 
> 
> I can see no rhyme or reason for this other than thermal concerns. The discs are not dirty or marked in any way, playing will be successful in areas where it was not earlier, and I don't think any of these faults have occured early in a movie- more like an hour or so into them after powering up the player from full off.
> 
> 
> My 1st HD DVD and 1st SD DVD played fine. Then I had freezes and pixelation on the 3rd title so I applied the firmware patch. I think I am now seeing a higher frequency of playback problems.



Is your XA2 in a cabinet or equipment rack? How well ventilated is it? Maybe try running it out in the open and seeing if that makes a difference. If so that would prove it is heat related. Although my issue was a bit different (mine wouldn't load HD DVDs after the unit warmed up) I had a heat related issue which was resolved by getting a replacement unit.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChickD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please forgive this observation, but I must pose what may or may not be an obvious question: Why all the fuss over FW upgrades? Understandably, if an owners player is exhibiting problems, the answer seems obvious, to correct compatability issues, and such. But does anyone know if the FW updates do anything to alter, improve or diminish the overall picture quality? Having had some crappy experiences with FW upgrades on other products, I've become quite leery of doing an upgrade just because it's available. Any user opinions appreciated.
> 
> 
> Chick Dishong



Hi Chick,


I see that you consider yourself a "crazed AV nut", but there are other enthusiasts that are undoubtedly even more anal than you are when it comes to their hobby. Some folks may actually see or hear a difference, others may be experiencing placebo effects, others are simply willing to take the chance that the upgrade is more likely to help than hurt.


It really doesn't matter. It's their hobby and if some reputable source discovers a legitimate problem, and if Toshiba goes to the trouble of correcting it, then depending on their temperament, I fully appreciate their desire to get prompt corrections of documented problems.


However, I fully understand your position as well. It is that leeriness that has prevented me from pursuing firmware updates to my more expensive projector.










In other words, different strokes, for different folks.


Larry


----------



## alluringreality




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clgberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can see no rhyme or reason for this other than thermal concerns. The discs are not dirty or marked in any way, playing will be successful in areas where it was not earlier, and I don't think any of these faults have occured early in a movie- more like an hour or so into them after powering up the player from full off.



For the price I'm not overly pleased with this product, but all of the things I've noticed have been repeatable except for the audio issue I had at first. Toshiba's advice was to unplug the player for a few minutes, and after doing that the audio problem has not returned. On SD DVDs the XA2 stops when it hits the layer change which is repeatable. On the combo disks of Miami Vice and Hollywoodland the player wouldn't play them, again it always repeated with those disks. Most of the issues I have with the player have been shared by others, so my first thought is that you might have a bad player if the issues are random, the HD problems are not with a combo HD/SD disk, and unplugging the player doesn't correct it. With single-sided HD disks I've certainly never had a playback issue.


----------



## Phrynichus

I have posted several times in this thread that frame-by-frame advance works with SD-DVDs, but not with HD-DVDs on this player. I never really heard much from anyone.


I talked to Toshiba customer support. They tried it too and found it not to work. The rep said that HD-DVDs are not authored to provide this feature.


So I thought I would ask here one more time - can anyone get frame-by-frame advance to work with an HD-DVD on the XA2?


I have a PS 3 as well. It works fine there with BDs.


Comments ??


----------



## bwclark

Larry,


I have not adjusted the brightness nor contrast in the XA2....only in the Panny 65 1080p HDTV. The settings for the Panny are about the same as with component or DVI input from the SA8300HD cable STB, but with the component I am able to adjust the color level lower as I was unable to get a satisfactory color level adjustment in the Panny via the Service Menu when I tried the STB via DVI. So, my color levels problems are due to the Panny HDTV


When I connected the XA2 to the Panny via DVI, I had no color adjustment in the Picture Menu of the Panny(which is correct), but I had the adjustment in the XA2, and that is where I lowered the color level. I have not made adjustments to the brightness nor the contrast in the XA2....both at factory default of zero.


Bob


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you considered using HDMI to the Denon and pass through the Video to the TV. This would allow the full audio through the HDMI. All your other sources have optical audio that will work.




Greetings, Glen!

Thanks for the reply! Interesting that a calibrator would respond with this solution. Exactly who I need an opinion from. As stated in my original post, I was thinking that I needed each device to run seperately to the TV, so that the TV could be calibrated to each independent video source. If I run all video components to the Denon, I would be getting a generalized feed sent to the TV, not independent as I understand is needed for best picture results from each source....

Best,

James


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have posted several times in this thread that frame-by-frame advance works with SD-DVDs, but not with HD-DVDs on this player. I never really heard much from anyone.
> 
> 
> I talked to Toshiba customer support. They tried it too and found it not to work. The rep said that HD-DVDs are not authored to provide this feature.
> 
> 
> So I thought I would ask here one more time - can anyone get frame-by-frame advance to work with an HD-DVD on the XA2?
> 
> 
> I have a PS 3 as well. It works fine there with BDs.
> 
> 
> Comments ??



Hi,


IF the rep is correct this feature is dependent on how the disc is authored. In other words, unlike standard discs, the studio has to program the HD DVD to enable this feature. It isn't a defect in the player.


Larry


----------



## Phrynichus

Larry,


I agree. That is why I am asking others here about their experiences. Can anyone get HD-DVDs to advance frame-by-frame ?


----------



## Bokasmo

Having bought my XA2 about a week ago, I finally decided to hook it up last night.


My 1st choice of hookup would be entirely thru HDMI. Let me explain my system real quick.


Dedicated home theater room using the Mitsu HC5000, Denon 3806, w/ a Gefen 3:1 switcher inbetween. Only 2 HDMI slots were being used up till this point; Comcast Motorola HD-DVR & my Oppo DVD player.


I know the Mitsu HC5000 has 2 HDMI inputs, but when I dedicated the room we only ran one HDMI cable because I knew I'd be using a switcher. Before any1 else says more on this subject, I CANNOT run another HDMI cable through the ceiling. We tried!! For hours.....


Ok...


We figured we'd run the HDMI from the XA2 to the Denon 3806 and then run an add'l HDMI cable from the Denon 3806 to the Gefen switcher (for video feed). We figured should be no prob.


Nothing! An ugly red screen of death. The Denon would not put out a video signal.


We then took the projector HDMI and using an HDMI male/male extender ran it straight to the Toshiba. Worked perfectly. No sound though, so had to hook up using Co-Ax. We never tried the Analogs (although we're aware it would work).


We then un hooked the projector HDMI from the extender and put it back into the Gefen & ran the Toshiba HDMI straight into the Gefen switcher (instead of into the Denon). Picture also worked! This meant the Denon was NOT handshaking w/ the Gefen switcher or just NOT processing any video. Can't be sure.


Ok...not what I want really as I REALLY DO WANT AN full HDMI connection for my theater.


So, to watch HD movies for now, we started programming my Pronto. Upon doing so, we tested switching from my different sources (Comcast box, Oppo) to make sure the Pronto was switching from port 1, 2, 3 on the Gefen switcher for the HD-DVD player. Using the remote we switched to the Oppo. Worked. Switched to Comcast box. Worked. Switched back to the HD-DVD player. Nothing! BLUE SCREEN! Was sitting there, like, WTF










Started looking at our wires and hookups and about 3mins later, the video image appeared. We touched nothing! Obviously the Gefen switcher must be having a handshaking issue. Did this a few times more, and each time, we'd get a blue screen for several minutes.










What is everyone's opinion on this?


Is my Gefen switched defective? Should I go w/ a different maker for a switcher?


If someone knows how to get the Denon to accept my HDMI hookup, that would be great. Would a powered splitter work? Toshiba to Denon & Toshiba to Gefen switcher...but that brings back the blue screen problem for the 1st few minutes.


Are there any settings that I'm not trying or doing properly?


Any help would be great!


----------



## peteran

I ran an HDMI to DVI adapter directly to my hdtv, it has no HDMI connections (Hitachi 57S500) and using 5.1 analogs on my receiver.


I found that if I turn on the my HDTV first and then the XA2 I would get no video, just static.

So I turn the XA2 first let it boot to "no disk found" and the turn on the TV and get full signal.


----------



## jimmeans

I just received and setup my HD-XA2. It has a dark band about 2" wide down the right side of the picture. This band is translucent so I can see the image details through it, but the band is still very noticable. I'm using an HDMI connection to my Samsung HL-R5668. I've tried the 720p, 1080i and 1080p output settings, and this band even shows up on the setup menus. I'm very disappointed that an expensive piece of equipment like this shows such poor quality.









Additionally, when I try to set the clock on the unit the instructions say to use the number buttons to enter the year, month, data, and time, but there are NO numbered buttons on the remote or the front panel so it is not possible to set the clock.


----------



## FilmMixer

^^^Have you tried a component connection?


That is definitely a weird problem, and I would be surprised to see it is indeed the player.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmeans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Additionally, when I try to set the clock on the unit the instructions say to use the number buttons to enter the year, month, data, and time, but there are NO numbered buttons on the remote or the front panel so it is not possible to set the clock.



Did you look at the instructions? "When all else fails, read the instructions"....... Try page 15.......


----------



## rbj9

Additionally, when I try to set the clock on the unit the instructions say to use the number buttons to enter the year, month, data, and time, but there are NO numbered buttons on the remote or the front panel so it is not possible to set the clock.







[/quote]


Look at the bottom part of your remote, the part that says "Toshiba" on it. They're sneeky little devils, you gotta slide that part down towards you!


rb


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbj9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at the bottom part of your remote, the part that says "Toshiba" on it. They're sneeky little devils, you gotta slide that part down towards you!













This is the A1 remote, but the XA2 has the same basic ergonomic layout.


----------



## nealgrof

I'm well aware of the sync issues with the XA2, but my HD copy of Bourne Supremacy is _way_ off. I'd say the picture lags behind the audio by a full second. Does anyone else (I know there's at least one) have this problem with Bourne and the XA2? None of the solutions (unplugging, pausing, skipping back or forward) help. I own or have played many other titles, and "Bourne" is the only one that is this bad.


I'm connected via coax, and my pre/pro does not allow for delay adjust. The discrepancy is even worse through the analog outs, but of course this is true with all titles, HD and SD alike. I'm viewing on an XBR1 SXRD at 1080i.


This is a Netflix disc with minimal scratching. Even so, my XA1 is also very unhappy with this disc-- freezing, and resuming with audio out of sync. Searching back a little gets it back in sync until the next freeze-up. Again, s/pdif connection has better sync than analog outs.


I wanted to purchase "Bourne," but I won't bother if a new one won't be any better than this Netflix copy.


----------



## Bokasmo

I've watched 4 movies so far, and have had no audio sync probs. Knock on wood.


Tomb Raider SD

The Return SD

Superman Returns HD

House Of Wax HD


hooked up via Co-Ax/Optical for audio w/ HDMI going into my Gefen splitter for video.


Is EVERYONE experiencing a lip sync problem, or just a 'limited few'?


If I see any probs, I'll report back here.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've watched 4 movies so far, and have had no audio sync probs. Knock on wood.
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider SD
> 
> The Return SD
> 
> Superman Returns HD
> 
> House Of Wax HD
> 
> 
> hooked up via Co-Ax/Optical for audio w/ HDMI going into my Gefen splitter for video.
> 
> 
> Is EVERYONE experiencing a lip sync problem, or just a 'limited few'?
> 
> 
> If I see any probs, I'll report back here.




Running my XA2 through my Yamaha HTR-6090 via HDMI I do have lipsync. However it seems pretty consistent across both HD DVDs and upconverted SD DVDs. I use an adjustment of 115ms and its spot on.


----------



## nealgrof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is EVERYONE experiencing a lip sync problem, or just a 'limited few'?



Lip sync problems are common with all of the HDDVD players. You can do a search.


The XA2 is no exception. The problem varies by model, analog or digital outs, and HDDVD vs. SD DVD.


I have owned two XA2s and they behaved identically. Picture lags behind audio (first you hear it, then you see it). HDDVD is just a hair off through coax out. With analog output, DD+ or TrueHD, the lag is quite noticeable. I use HDMI only.


On standard DVD, both coax out and analog out are way off. I can't stand it, so I never used the XA2 for standard DVD. To be fair, it's not nearly as bad at 480p resolution. But I don't care for the image at 480p, so that's no help to me. Toshiba needs to adjust the audio (or provide a user adjustable delay) to sync up, I'm assuming, with the scaling/processing time of the Reon. If I'm wrong about this, I'm sure someone will jump right in to correct me.


As a side note, and slightly OT, I have also owned an A1 and still own an XA1. Both were spot on with HDDVD, coax out or analog out (that is, except for "Bourne Supremacy"). The problem was with SD DVD, again with audio leading video. Coax out is not bad (remember, I can't adjust it with my processor) but analogs are way off.


So, bottom line: since the A1/XA1 at least syncs some things right, the XA2 is worse. I'm not trashing it, I'm just hoping that Toshiba will fix it.


BTW, the Sony and Panasonic Blu-ray players I lived with for a month were plagued by sync problems, too.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is EVERYONE experiencing a lip sync problem, or just a 'limited few'?



I for one am not. I think it depends on how your player is routed to your TV and the connection you're using. My XA2 is using HDMI routing thru my receiver into my display, and there's no issues.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I for one am not. I think it depends on how your player is routed to your TV and the connection you're using. My XA2 is using HDMI routing thru my receiver into my display, and there's no issues.



Same here...I really empathize with the unfortunate ones who are experiencing this problem. It would really make me furious enough to bash the crap out of Toshiba.


I run HDMI to the TV, and 5.1 analog outs to the McCormack MAP analog multi channel preamp. Resolution set to 1080P. No issues on sync with std. DVD either.


Some of the posts I've seen using HDMI to DVI, caused me to think maybe this was the culprit, but now I see no pattern to this inexcusable machine behavior. Also, I originally thought maybe a software issue, but that too has no concensus for support.


My only issue with the player so far is that the bass (LFE) output in 5.1 analogue out is down about 10Db on HDDVD disks vs. that of std. DVD disks, a rather minor inconvenience.


----------



## Bokasmo

Just watched _Happy Gilmore_e and am glad to report no lip sync probs. I even tried to 'find' if it was a hair off like some have reported, and as much as I wanted to find something, I did not.


I'm hooked up via Co-Ax and HDMI to my Gefen switcher/To Projector.


I'm also not getting any bad bass/LFE. I havn't touched any settings for audio, so everything is pretty much str8 outta the box.


Not sure if everyone recalls Happy Gilmore's minny golf sequence. He was putting on a course called Earthquake. Well, right before he putts, the LFE came to life bigtime. The whole room was practically shaking along w/ the buttkickers.


I also didn't have the volume up as loud as usual, so I'm sure the bass would have been much better. You also feel his EVERY golf swing!


...all for now...


----------



## mac11

The SD video processing is top-notch, so much so that on my 42-inch plasma

1024x768 Panasonic (low resolution), there's little difference from the HD-DVD video.


However, the player is not DVD region-free, so keeping old Denon 3910.

Just debating whether to SDI modify 3910

vs

buy SDI modified Oppus 971H (prob cheaper)

vs

do nothing


Video stream is fed to Crystalio II... (i know the TV is a bottleneck )

Your opinions appreciated.


----------



## Bokasmo

Got a new Gefen HDMI switcher tonight to replace 3:1 I already have, which has given me alot of frustrating problems.


Was going to replace it w/ the 4:1 switcher. Got everything re-wired, and it fixed my Comcast DVR problem. Everytime I'd switch back to my cable box, it would downgrade my pic to 480p. I'd have to manually turn it back to 1080i.


Good right? Yeah...so far...


Switched to my Oppo (port 2), ugly green screen along w/ video image. BAD!


Switched to HD-DVD (port 3), flickering image, and then snow. BAD!


Rotated thru all the devices 1 more time. Re-checked the wiring, same deal. BAD! BAD! BAD!


2nd Gefen switcher obviously not hand-shaking properly.


Can anyone suggest a good HDMI switcher that might actually work??? PLZ! Radiient? Octava? any others?


----------



## JimP

Bokasmo,

What is your display device? Sounds too much like its the display that's not recognizing the signal properly.


This is what I'm using and it works fine. No problems at all. http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bokasmo,
> 
> What is your display device? Sounds too much like its the display that's not recognizing the signal properly.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm using and it works fine. No problems at all. http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=



Display is my Mitsubishi HC5000.


When we did a direct HDMI connect using an 'extender', the image appeared instantaneously w/ no probs thereafter. Ofcourse, I have 3 (4 soon w/ Blu-ray), so I need an HDMI switcher.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mac11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SD video processing is top-notch, so much so that on my 42-inch plasma
> 
> 1024x768 Panasonic (low resolution), there's little difference from the HD-DVD video.
> 
> 
> However, the player is not DVD region-free, so keeping old Denon 3910.
> 
> Just debating whether to SDI modify 3910
> 
> vs
> 
> buy SDI modified Oppus 971H (prob cheaper)
> 
> vs
> 
> do nothing
> 
> 
> Video stream is fed to Crystalio II... (i know the TV is a bottleneck )
> 
> Your opinions appreciated.



Hi,

I would be interested to know how the XA2 SD DVD looks if you connect it directly to your 768 line plasma. I assume you are sending native resolution out of the VP at present.


What's the PQ difference if you sent the XA2 at 1080i into your panel direct?


THanks

Rich


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Display is my Mitsubishi HC5000.
> 
> 
> When we did a direct HDMI connect using an 'extender', the image appeared instantaneously w/ no probs thereafter. Ofcourse, I have 3 (4 soon w/ Blu-ray), so I need an HDMI switcher.




I just bought a Psyclone 4 to 1 HDMI switcher and it works great. They even say on the box that it will work with 1.3 HDMI, which some companies I contacted couldn't verify if they could or not. Some people say this isn't an issue, but I heard empty promises before and I want it in writing. I bought it right off the shelf at BB for $200 plus tax. Sure you can get them cheaper than that, but this even has optical inputs and an optical output as well. You also have the ability to assign labels to the inputs for each device. My switcher currently handles my PS3, XA2, Denon upscaling DVD player, and my Sony upscaling 400 DVD jukebox. The handshake with the switcher is rather quick as well, but you can tell they are communicating before you see the picture appear. It actually matches the XA2 look too, both the color and the way the buttons light up blue and red.


----------



## wadeh911

Using a SIMI 3 to 1 HDMI switcher to a Sony 60" SXRD to handle a Yamaha Universal Player, DirecTV receiver, HD Tivo DVR. No problems with handshake, credit card sized remote for SIMI simple and reliable, plus my Harmony remote controls the SIMI perfectly. Today I connected a Playstation 3 to the SIMI to try it out and all worked correctly, no greens, etc., good handshake. Good luck.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good HDMI switcher that might actually work??? PLZ! Radiient? Octava? any others?



I have had nothing but problems with Gefens, including the 1080p passing ones that don't.


Look at purelink HDS-41R, this works for me.


----------



## Bokasmo

I've gone ahead and ordered the radiient 4:1 w/ the RS-232 port as well. This is used mostly for home automation, but after explaining to the rep what was happening w/ the two Gefens I had, he suggested going w/ the one w/ the RS-232 instead of the new one coming out on the 30th because even if the port isn't used for the theater or home, it can be used to 'flash' for upgrades and firmware updates.


Will know how this works by the middle of next week.


Watched two more movies today;


THE DEPARTED (combo disc). Perfect all the way thru. Not going to give a review of video/audio, but just really to state no probs running it on the XA2. Good LFE/bass & no lip sync probs.


SLITHER (combo disc). All good until the near end of chapter 16. Bad video stuttering and then a total crash. Disc then started over. I powered the unit down, checked the disc for dirt or scratches (none), and rebooted. Went right to that chapter and it began skipping again. Had to start from chapter 17. Prolly missed 1:30 to 2:00mins. Watched rest of movie. Went back to that chapter and it skipped again. Bad disc? Anyone else?


Going to check tomorrow after work while the whole unit is cold. Gonna go right to chapter 16 to see if it was a heat issue (which I highly doubt). I'm bettin' it will skip again. If it does, I'm going to return it to Best Buy and get a replacement and check that one.


...all for now...


----------



## ablegoy

I have the XE1- the european version of XA2, and I see here that I am far from the only one being frustrated with the lipsynch issues.


I have the toshiba connected to a benq 8720 projector via HDMI, and my yamaha receiver (no HDMI) connected with coax.


Of the 21 HD DVDs I have so far, only four shows the lipsynch problem, most notably the Bourne Supremacy, where it's REALLY distracting. Also the Rambo films (Studio Canal) has the video delay to some degree. The odd thing is there seem to be some scenes where the problem is worse, and some scenes with NO lipsynch error... Maybe some scenes require more ... processing of the image than others??


Also, SD DVDs, while looking great are usually off in synch, and to me that makes it unthinkable to watch SD DVDs on the toshiba. I use my htpc for SD DVDs and have no synch-errors there, using the same receiver, projector and the exact same connections.


My question: Do these frustrations all go away if I buy a new receiver with HDMI? So that I can output both video AND audio through the HDMI out of the toshiba, into the receiver and then send the video signal via HDMI out from the receiver to the benQ 8720? Does the all-HDMI connection somehow synch video and audio?


I have the toshiba outputting 720p to the projector (native resolution) so there's really no processing going on in the projector itself.


Those of you with no lipsynch errors... do you use HDMI for both audio and video?

(I have no audio delay function on my receiver... but the delay seems to vary from disc to disc and even scene to scene anyway)


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ablegoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XE1- the european version of XA2, and I see here that I am far from the only one being frustrated with the lipsynch issues.
> 
> 
> I have the toshiba connected to a benq 8720 projector via HDMI, and my yamaha receiver (no HDMI) connected with coax.
> 
> 
> Of the 21 HD DVDs I have so far, only four shows the lipsynch problem, most notably the Bourne Supremacy, where it's REALLY distracting. Also the Rambo films (Studio Canal) has the video delay to some degree. The odd thing is there seem to be some scenes where the problem is worse, and some scenes with NO lipsynch error... Maybe some scenes require more ... processing of the image than others??
> 
> 
> Also, SD DVDs, while looking great are usually off in synch, and to me that makes it unthinkable to watch SD DVDs on the toshiba. I use my htpc for SD DVDs and have no synch-errors there, using the same receiver, projector and the exact same connections.
> 
> 
> My question: Do these frustrations all go away if I buy a new receiver with HDMI? So that I can output both video AND audio through the HDMI out of the toshiba, into the receiver and then send the video signal via HDMI out from the receiver to the benQ 8720? Does the all-HDMI connection somehow synch video and audio?
> 
> 
> I have the toshiba outputting 720p to the projector (native resolution) so there's really no processing going on in the projector itself.
> 
> 
> Those of you with no lipsynch errors... do you use HDMI for both audio and video?
> 
> (I have no audio delay function on my receiver... but the delay seems to vary from disc to disc and even scene to scene anyway)



I'm not a 100% sure but I think a hdmi receiver would solve the problem. I have a HD-XA2 connected to a Denon 2807 going hdmi, I have never noticed and lip sync issues in any of the 20 or so movies I've watched (both sd and hd). I'm very picky when it comes to that stuff and lip sync would absolutely drive me crazy, not to mention my wife.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very picky when it comes to that stuff and lip sync would absolutely drive me crazy, not to mention my wife.



Yor wife drives you crazy??


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ablegoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XE1- the european version of XA2, and I see here that I am far from the only one being frustrated with the lipsynch issues.
> 
> 
> I have the toshiba connected to a benq 8720 projector via HDMI, and my yamaha receiver (no HDMI) connected with coax.
> 
> 
> Of the 21 HD DVDs I have so far, only four shows the lipsynch problem, most notably the Bourne Supremacy, where it's REALLY distracting. Also the Rambo films (Studio Canal) has the video delay to some degree. The odd thing is there seem to be some scenes where the problem is worse, and some scenes with NO lipsynch error... Maybe some scenes require more ... processing of the image than others??
> 
> 
> Also, SD DVDs, while looking great are usually off in synch, and to me that makes it unthinkable to watch SD DVDs on the toshiba. I use my htpc for SD DVDs and have no synch-errors there, using the same receiver, projector and the exact same connections.
> 
> 
> My question: Do these frustrations all go away if I buy a new receiver with HDMI? So that I can output both video AND audio through the HDMI out of the toshiba, into the receiver and then send the video signal via HDMI out from the receiver to the benQ 8720? Does the all-HDMI connection somehow synch video and audio?
> 
> 
> I have the toshiba outputting 720p to the projector (native resolution) so there's really no processing going on in the projector itself.
> 
> 
> Those of you with no lipsynch errors... do you use HDMI for both audio and video?
> 
> (I have no audio delay function on my receiver... but the delay seems to vary from disc to disc and even scene to scene anyway)



Originally posted by Lovingdvd in another thread-

"Yes I posted on this earlier in a different thread. Bottom line is that I have lipsync errors on all HD DVDs and even SD DVDs converted. Not sure if it is the X-A2 or Yamaha 6090 receiver I am switching its HDMI output through (or a combination thereof). However the GREAT news is that for all discs and SD upconverts so far its been the same amount... I use 115ms delay in the receiver and viola, problem solved."


I'm not sure if this is a Yamaha related issue or not. I too, have a Yamaha without audio delay adjustments, and I thought that outputting directly from the X-A2 to my tv might eliminate this problem. However, that's what you did and you still have it. Makes me very gun shy about pulling the trigger on this ( no pun intended).


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yor wife drives you crazy??



I meant to say that lip sync would drive her crazy as well, thus driving me crazy. So yes, she indirectly drives me crazy


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yor wife drives you crazy??



Don't they all, I mean....


----------



## jimmeans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^Have you tried a component connection?
> 
> 
> That is definitely a weird problem, and I would be surprised to see it is indeed the player.



You were right. The DLP light engine in my display has gone bad, and it was hopefully just a coincidence that it happened right after connecting the XA2.


----------



## rudolpht

I don't know how many folks here have Anthem AVM-50s or D2, but is anyone successfully using an XA2 with Anthem firmware update 11f or 11g?


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## rpauls

Well, I just got the XA2 and the fist thing I'd like to say is WOW!


I have been comparing much stuff: The oppo 970, oppo 981, A2, and now XA2 all with and without a Lumagen VisionHDP VP on a 50 inch panasonic plasma 50ph9uk (1366x768: 1080i max).


All in search of great SD DVD playback. The XA2 alone beats any combination so far, and I'm not even considering the stellar performance it achieves on the jaggies HQV tests. I already expected the other equipment not to do well on this but then I don't watch much video sourced disks -- all movies. I am yet to evaluate the XA2 with the Lumagen to see if the 1080i -> 768p transform will yield a noticeable further improvement for me.


Also have not done HD testing yet, but that's more of a "bonus" feature imho 


The "edge enhancement" is amazing. Where do they get that detail from? Why is there not obvious ringing artifacts like sharpness processing gives? They should rename this option in future FW upgrades to something like "detail enhancement". Edge enhancement has a real bad name...


Is there any way to playback an HD test pattern from one of the card slots on this unit? If I download an image file can I put it on the card and display at 1080i?

I need this to further evaluate the scalar.


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bokasmo

Rich - Good to see someone else as impressed with this player. I havn't even cracked 10 movies on it yet, so I hope the WOW factor doesn't diminish. Had sum family over SAT night and a friend on SUN, and let's just say 'the oooohhhs and woaaahhhhs' came unsolicited.


***SPOILER ALERT*** Those who havn't seen Superman Returns, read below at your own risk.


Demo'd Superman Returns for them.


Scene 1 - Meteor overhead farm house. Great room shaker!


Scene 2 - 'Disaster Averted'...saving the plane at the baseball game.



I had that problem w/ the Slither combo disc, end chapter 16 into 17. Well, I cold tested the unit and it gave me the same video stutter and crash. Could be a defective disc. Going to return it for a new one.


Anyone else w/ probs on Slither?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "edge enhancement" is amazing. Where do they get that detail from? Why is there not obvious ringing artifacts like sharpness processing gives? They should rename this option in future FW upgrades to something like "detail enhancement". Edge enhancement has a real bad name...



Put up a resolution test pattern in Avia or DVE and you'll see very visible ringing when that setting is turned on.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Put up a resolution test pattern in Avia or DVE and you'll see very visible ringing when that setting is turned on.



Thanks Josh. I do remember reading that in your review and am planning on doing this soon. I understand there can be no free lunch ;-)


But if they can make it ring where I can't see it so much then that's quite an accomplishment. We used to have a technique in speech compression where we would try to push the distortion to regions that already had high energy levels so it would not be as obvious. it was "perceptually based coding". Maybe HQV is doing something like this? It's gotta ring somewhere.


Rich


----------



## Dalat




Bokasmo said:


> Rich - Good to see someone else as impressed with this player. I havn't even cracked 10 movies on it yet, so I hope the WOW factor doesn't diminish. Had sum family over SAT night and a friend on SUN, and let's just say 'the oooohhhs and woaaahhhhs' came unsolicited.
> 
> 
> ***SPOILER ALERT*** Those who havn't seen Superman Returns, read below at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Demo'd Superman Returns for them.
> 
> 
> Scene 1 - Meteor overhead farm house. Great room shaker!
> 
> 
> Scene 2 - 'Disaster Averted'...saving the plane at the baseball game.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Bokasmo: How did you hook up your XA2 for audio? HDMI? Analogs? Any problem with the low LFE?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## delrmx01

Woo hoo...got mine today. My wife actually stayed home from work to wait for the package since a sig is required. Got the call at about 2:30 pm ... Well I can't wait to get home from work.


----------



## Bokasmo




Dalat said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rich - Good to see someone else as impressed with this player. I havn't even cracked 10 movies on it yet, so I hope the WOW factor doesn't diminish. Had sum family over SAT night and a friend on SUN, and let's just say 'the oooohhhs and woaaahhhhs' came unsolicited.
> 
> 
> ***SPOILER ALERT*** Those who havn't seen Superman Returns, read below at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Demo'd Superman Returns for them.
> 
> 
> Scene 1 - Meteor overhead farm house. Great room shaker!
> 
> 
> Scene 2 - 'Disaster Averted'...saving the plane at the baseball game.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Bokasmo: How did you hook up your XA2 for audio? HDMI? Analogs? Any problem with the low LFE?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I've got my XA2 hooked up via Co-Ax for audio. No probs w/ LFE, although all the soundtracks seem to be a little lesser in volume than regular DVDs, but I compensate by turning the volume up a notch or two to equalize. The rest of the sound is very crisp. Much more defined sound effects, especially thru-out the surrounds.
> 
> 
> My setup will change next week, hopefully, when my Radiient HDMI switcher arrives and it works properly.
> 
> 
> I'll then have both my audio & video hooked up via HDMI thru a powered splitter (since my Denon 3806) doesn't handshake w/ the XA2 (red screen of death).
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny44

Got my XA2 today, was sitting in a UPS truck for a while and its pretty cold so I'll let it sit for a while. Is it best to upgrade the firmware first thing or use it a while? Bokasmo, which model HDMI switcher did you get the 4 or 4ce?


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunny44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it best to upgrade the firmware first thing or use it a while?



Might as well upgrade it before you set speaker settings and the like, because you'll need to redo those settings again after the upgrade.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunny44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 today, was sitting in a UPS truck for a while and its pretty cold so I'll let it sit for a while. Is it best to upgrade the firmware first thing or use it a while? Bokasmo, which model HDMI switcher did you get the 4 or 4ce?



I got the 4ce which ships on the 30th March. Was told by the rep, via phone, that they've tested the two Oppo upscaling DVD players and several of the Toshiba HD DVD players, including the XA2.


They did say that the Comcast Motorola box will likely have the same prob I have know which is that it down rezzes the image to 480i when I switch back to it from another source. I have to go into setup via remote and tell the Motorola to go back to 16x9 and 1080i. A bugger, but I've got it down pat now, and it take me about 45secs to go thru the buttons.


Can't wait to get this and see if it really solves my issues.


Don't get the Gefen 3:1 or 4:1 as the XA2 likes neither, but atleast will handshake with the 3:1 after 2-3mins.


----------



## delrmx01

Quick question for the gurus and hoping someone can comment. I got the XA2 last night and hooked it up and did the FW update to 1.3 via internet. I played a few HD/SD DVD movies just to see the quality of the Reon and the player itself. Compared to my 360 add-on via VGA, this machine is absolutely amazing. I was wondering if you can please comment on my settings and connections.


Video: XA2 via HDMI to DLP (Samsung HLS5087)

Audio: XA2 via SPDIF to Receiver (Onkyo -no HDMI)


XA2 audio is all set to small speakers, dB set to 0, and about 8 feet distance from L,C,R, and Sub, while 2 feet for the rear L,R speakers.


I'm not very keen on audio so I don't really know if I even have a problem-- should I leave my audio connection as-is (toslink) or should I switch to the 5.1 analog? What are the benefits of each?


As for the video, if anyone has a similar set, can you please advise what your settings are? I would like to get this professionally calibrated but, finances are holding me back for a few months. I threw in Pirates of the Carribean I (SD) and notice a big difference in the black details compared to the 360 add-on. My settings for the Sammy are as follows:


Mode - Movie

Contrast - 45

Brightness - 45

Color - 45

Sharpness - 0

Dnie - OFF

DNR - OFF

Tone - Warm2


Again, thanks for any replies and especially the help-- I was a little frustrated last night trying to figure the FW update, it kept giving me the error, and after reading the posts and getting a few tips it finally downloaded.


----------



## ChickD1

You might want to try the 5.1 analog outputs, in order to get the benefit of Dolby True HD encoded on HDDVD's. My subjective listening tests clearly indicate that the new format is much less artificial sounding, more detailed, and causes less listener fatigue.


I also connect the HDXA2 to a Samsung DLP, using movie mode, and warm 2 color temp setting, which is close to 6500K according to CNet reviews of the Samsung 1080P DLP's.


Do you by chance know what 1.3 FW update is supposed to do?


Chick Dishong

Industry Insider (Don't ask, Don't tell)


----------



## delrmx01

^ Thanks Chick, I think I'll go ahead and change it. From Toshiba's website--here's their explanation of the FW update to 1.3:


Firmware Update Version: 1.3


Applicable Models: HD-XA2, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2.


Overview:

As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models HD-XA2, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2. This firmware update addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related problems identified by Toshiba.


How to obtain and install the firmware update:


If you have broadband internet service, you may obtain the firmware update over the internet using the Ethernet port on the back of your HD DVD Player. Instructions for configuring the Ethernet port and downloading the firmware update can be found in the owner's manual for your HD DVD Player. Here is an overview of the process:


BEFORE BEGINNING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS, BE SURE TO REMOVE ANY DISCS FROM YOUR HD DVD PLAYER.

Please configure the Ethernet port. You may need to turn on DHCP and DNS.

After you have configured the Ethernet port, follow the directions in the owner's manual to check for a firmware update.

If a firmware update is available for your player, it will take about 20 minutes to download and install. Once the firmware update download process has finished, the player's power will automatically switch off. You must wait until this process has finished.

DO NOT UNPLUG, TURN OFF, OR USE ANY OTHER FEATURE OF YOUR PLAYER DURING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS. Doing so will cause the writing of the firmware update to the player to be halted and the player may no longer operate properly. If the player stops working, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.

If no firmware update is available, the player will quickly exit the update process.

Please refer to the owner's manual for additional details.

If you do not have an Ethernet-based broadband connection for your player or prefer not to use one, you may contact Toshiba Customer Solutions and request that a firmware update disc be sent by mail.


You can update the firmware using this update disc by following the instructions provided with the disc.

DO NOT UNPLUG, TURN OFF, OR USE ANY OTHER FEATURE OF YOUR PLAYER DURING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS. Doing so will cause the writing of the firmware update to the player to be halted and the player may no longer operate properly. If the player stops working, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.

Please note that if you sent Toshiba the Firmware Update Request card included with your player, you will receive an update disc by mail from Toshiba as soon as it becomes available.


Frequently Asked Questions:


Q1. What does this update do?


A1. This update addresses some problems Toshiba has identified with HDMI/DVI connectivity and disc playback.


Q2. When I connect my HD DVD Player to my HDTV or HD Monitor using a HDMI to DVI adaptor cable or a HDMI to DVI adaptor, the output resolution of the player remains fixed at 480i. Does the new firmware address this issue?


A2. This firmware update addresses the issue. Should you continue to experience problems, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q3. The HDMI output does not work or works intermittently with the HDMI or DVI input on my HDTV or monitor. Does the new firmware address that problem?


A3. The firmware update addresses and improves HDMI and DVI connectivity. If you still experience problems, try disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable. Make sure your display input is set to HDMI (or DVI). If your display has more than one HDMI/DVI input, make sure that all connected HDMI/DVI source devices are powered on (even if not in use). If none of these solve the problem, please turn off the TV and the HD DVD player. Check all connections. Disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable. Turn on the TV first and then turn on the HD DVD player. Should you continue to experience problems, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q4. During HD DVD playback I sometimes experience pixelization, block noise or audio dropouts. Sometimes playback freezes or stops. Sometimes, playback is not smooth. Does the new firmware address these issues?


A4. This firmware update addresses various playability issues. You should also check to be sure that the disc is clean and, if the disc will not operate at all, that you are inserting the disc with the right side up. Should you continue to experience problems, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q5. Do I need to install prior firmware updates before installing the current firmware update?


A5. No. The current firmware update includes all of the prior firmware updates.


----------



## ChickD1

Great info, Delrmx01. I'm sure many others will appreciate it. Lots of complaints in the thread about HDMI to DVI connectivity.


By the way, your settings for the Samsung DLP you use are +/- 2 on most settings compared to a Spyder TV calibration, with the exception of the Sharpness setting, which you seem to have set at 0. While no 2 TVs calibrate identically, that ultra low setting MIGHT be a little softer than the ideal...just a possibility.


----------



## delrmx01

Thanks again chick --maybe I'll play around with the settings a bit more. However, I did have a question and if anyone knows, please chime in.


This was posted recently by a member but it wasn't getting any exposure and I was a bit curious. What should be the optimal setting on the receiver and XA2 for audio-- like speaker distance or frequency? For instance, if I already have settings on my receiver for distance should I match it with the XA2? Or is it advisible to set the distance and frequency settings on the receiver to 0 and the have the settings on the XA2?


Or is it pretty much dependent on how it sounds to the listener? He posed the question to see if it would affect sound quality.


----------



## MrHifi

The settings in your XA2 should be the same as your Pre/Pro or receiver. You are using an internal decoder instead of your external decoder when using the analog 5.1 connections. If you are using the optical or coaxial paths , it does not matter what you choose because the DD or DTS decoder in your Pre/Pro or rceiver is being used.


----------



## MrHifi

Connected my new XA2 today after upgrading the firmware last night. I find that it has trouble connecting through the HDMI port to my Optoma HD81's HDMI port if the player is set to 1080p. It seems to come on eventually but it is not predictable or consistent as to when the handshake occurs. Once it is connected, the picture is outstanding. I use the 48Hz setting in the Optoma to take advantage off the 180p/24 capability of the XA2. The Optoma HD81 is telling me that it is receiving a 1080p signal.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use the 48Hz setting in the Optoma to take advantage off the 180p/24 capability of the XA2. The Optoma HD81 is telling me that it is receiving a 1080p signal.



The XA2 currently does not support 1080p/24, but a future update will correct that. The XA2 currently supports 1080p/60 though.


----------



## MrHifi

Rambler,


Thanks for the clarification about the 24p. I did not see any difference when I switched the VXP processor to 24P andd figured it was the firmware issue. The 1080p is amazing gthough. I use a 96" wide screen and it is amazing. I did have a problem with the handshake between the XA2 and the VXP. The HDMI is 1.2 on the VXP. There is no predicting when it will start, after a few minutes 5-8, it starts working. I am not happy about it but the picture is so good that it helps me to forget pretty quickly.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rambler,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification about the 24p. I did not see any difference when I switched the VXP processor to 24P andd figured it was the firmware issue. The 1080p is amazing gthough. I use a 96" wide screen and it is amazing. I did have a problem with the handshake between the XA2 and the VXP. The HDMI is 1.2 on the VXP. There is no predicting when it will start, after a few minutes 5-8, it starts working. I am not happy about it but the picture is so good that it helps me to forget pretty quickly.



I have a similar handshaking issue as well, but w/ diff. equip. I posted earlier about this.


Right now, my HDMI cable goes thru my Gefen 3:1 HDMI switcher, then to my Mitsu HC5000 projector. Takes about 3mins for an image to finally appear.


Will be getting the new Radiient 4:1 HDMI switcher the 1st week of April. From their testing reports, they say it works fine w/ almost every component except the Motorola HD and HD-DVR boxes...


----------



## caseyfinn

is the xa2 the louder than your projector (mit hc5000). i just got mine today. i sit right under the projector and the xa2 is 7 feet away and its still louder. but on sd movies it looks awesome.


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nealgrof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else (I know there's at least one) have this problem with Bourne and the XA2?



I have noticed the same thing with Bourne Supremacy. It's the worst disc I have that exhibits the voice-sync issue on the XA2. And, yes, moreso on the analog 5.1 outputs. Hopefully the next upgrade will fix.


----------



## larry2456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmeans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received and setup my HD-XA2. It has a dark band about 2" wide down the right side of the picture. This band is translucent so I can see the image details through it, but the band is still very noticable.



Check the Samsung Shadow issue on another forum. This has been an issue with Sammy light engines. I have had similar issues and am now expecting yet another (third) LE trying to get it fixed. It is probably not the XA2 causing this. Have you tried other sources into this TV?


----------



## MrHifi

Ok I received my first HD DVD today. Sound problems abound. The rear left and right put out different levels of audio. The LFE channel is screwed up. The level is over 15 dB down. Somebody screwed the pooch. The problem is present on analog and DD5.1 outputs. In this day and age, you would think they could set levels correctly. I see too much noise in the picture. It can not be adjusted out or even affected by the various NR controls. Otherwise, the picture is incredible. The sound is also superb but I wish the levels were correct. I will have to decide what to do. I do have many other source devices that use my external DD decoder and my external DTS decoder. My whole system is adjusted to within .5dB chanel to channel difference with all my other sources. This one is so far off that I may not have enough setting range to be able to compensate for the low LFE output yet be compatible with the other sources. Hate this kind of error. It takes about 5 minutes to handshake with my VXP/HD81 via HDMI when set at 1080p.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyfinn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is the xa2 the louder than your projector (mit hc5000). i just got mine today. i sit right under the projector and the xa2 is 7 feet away and its still louder. but on sd movies it looks awesome.



I can't really say if it's loud as it's in an audio cabinet at the back of my theater approx. 12' from my projector.


I cannot hear my projector at all, even sitting right under w/ no audio playing. Amazing!


I'll stand next to the XA2 tonight and see if it's loud like u say.



> Quote:
> Ok I received my first HD DVD today. Sound problems abound. The rear left and right put out different levels of audio. The LFE channel is screwed up. The level is over 15 dB down. Somebody screwed the pooch. The problem is present on analog and DD5.1 outputs. In this day and age, you would think they could set levels correctly. I see too much noise in the picture. It can not be adjusted out or even affected by the various NR controls. Otherwise, the picture is incredible. The sound is also superb but I wish the levels were correct. I will have to decide what to do. I do have many other source devices that use my external DD decoder and my external DTS decoder. My whole system is adjusted to within .5dB chanel to channel difference with all my other sources. This one is so far off that I may not have enough setting range to be able to compensate for the low LFE output yet be compatible with the other sources. Hate this kind of error. It takes about 5 minutes to handshake with my VXP/HD81 via HDMI when set at 1080p.



I also have that handshaking issue going thru my Gefen switcher. Takes about 3mins. When I do a direct connect to my projector though, no probs handshaking. I've got the new Radiient switcher coming in 10days, so I'm hoping that fixes alot of my HDMI probs.


What receiver do u have? Can u try hooking up via Co-ax/Optical? Let us know how your sound is through that.


I havn't tried hooking my XA2 up through the Analogs, as my speaker system is 7.1 and I'd lose speakers by doing this.


My ultimate goal is to get video/audio linked via HDMI


----------



## MrHifi

After 3 hours of HD DVD tonight I am seriously disappointed. The audio issues are not trivial. I am using the 6 analog outputs fed to 6 amplifiers. The speaker controls that should make the center speaker silent when you select "None" does not work. The subwoofer channel is being redirected towards the center channel causing my 120 watt center channel amp to overload on any low frequency information. Frankly, the subwoofer may be redirected to all the channels. That occurs regardless of the setting of fthe subwoofer. Whether you set it on "Use" or "Dont Use" makes no diference. A very little bit of signal leaks to the sub and a lot leaks to the center channel. Is anyone else experiencing this behavior? The outputs to all channels through the SPDIF and optical are correct.


----------



## Mark Booth

I received my XA2 on Thursday afternoon. I'm still waiting for my Pioneer 72TXV receiver to return from having its firmware upgraded (should be here on Friday), so I won't be connecting the XA2 to my JVC HD70FH96 until sometime this weekend. But I couldn't resist hooking it up to something, so I connected to the 20" Vizio VX20L in my den/computer room. And, since an ethernet port was readily available in the room, I went ahead and updated the XA2's firmware before I ever put the first disc into it. Thankfully, the ethernet update worked perfectly the first time. Took less than 30 minutes because I left the room for 28 minutes (I was clock watching) and when I returned the XA2 was sitting there shut off. I powered it back up, performed an Initialize, and then spent some time adjusting some settings (based up on recommendations in various threads). Then it was time to try my first disc... SD DVD disc that is. Frankly, my biggest interest in the XA2 is its SD DVD upconverting ability. The HD DVD is just a bonus!







In fact, I don't own any HD DVDs just yet. (My first HD-DVD purchase will be Happy Feet on Tuesday.)


I found the player to actually perform faster than I expected given the reports in various threads. Granted, it takes a fair bit of time to power up. But certainly not anything inconvenient. I can't imagine a situation where I'd need it to boot any faster. And, once it is booted, I really don't see all that much difference in loading/playing than I experience with my Oppo 971. The only area that the Oppo is noticeably faster is in accessing the menu, menu browsing, and transport controls. The XA2 has a bit of lag time with these features but not any worse than I remember experiencing with various other previous SD DVD players over the years.


So far, I've tried 3 different SD DVDs.... Batman Begins, Cars and Superman Returns. Again, I was viewing this on a 20" LCD at 1080i over HDMI. I very much liked what I saw. Colors were a bit oversaturated (particularly on Batman Begins) but I didn't bother to adjust the XA2 color just yet because it will be moving to the big display real soon. But detail was excellent on each these titles. I don't think I'd call it "HD" quality, but I can't imagine an SD image looking any better.


More evaluation will come once I get the XA2 hooked up to my big display and get everything fine tuned. Then my plan is to use Happy Feet as a test disc. I want to compare Happy Feet HD DVD to the flip side (SD DVD version) both in the XA2 and in my Oppo 971. I plan to take various photos (tripod-mounted digital SLR) of the big 70" image for each of the disc/player combination. It will be interesting to see how they compare.


Oh.. FWIW... my XA2 has a manufacture date of January 2007. It orignally had firmware version 1.0 (T19 as I recall) but, as I said, I upgraded the firmware to 1.3 before I ever put in the first disc.


Also, I've seen no sign of video stuttering nor have I detected any audio lip sync anomolies (my wife is more sensitive to lip sync issues so she will be the acid test on that). Granted, my testing/viewing time has been brief (about 1 hour total) and SD-only. But, so far, everything is fantastic and I'm glad I've finally made the plunge.


Mark


----------



## MrHifi

Mark,


If you plan on using the aalog outputs, you should check their operation immediately.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 3 hours of HD DVD tonight I am seriously disappointed. The audio issues are not trivial. I am using the 6 analog outputs fed to 6 amplifiers. The speaker controls that should make the center speaker silent when you select "None" does not work. The subwoofer channel is being redirected towards the center channel causing t120 watt center channel amp to overload on any low frequency information. Frankly, the subwoofer may be redirected to all the channels. That occurs regardless of the setting of fthe subwoofer. Whether you set it on "Use" or "Dont Use" makes no diference. A very little bit of signal leaks to the sub and a lot leaks to the center channel. Is anyone else experiencing this behavior?



MrHifi,

Sorry to hear about your audio mess.

What version of FW are you using? I just received my XA2 Monday and it has 1.0 installed. We should be at 1.3 now, so I will upgrade soon.


Rich


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

same here, even with 1.3 installed the 6 channel audio is so quiet, and dolby true hd tracks I need to turn the volume 3/4 to get a decent sound, please fix with the next firmware i hope


----------



## MrHifi

I will return this thing unless I get some feedback from Toshiba that they are addressing these issues. If we are unable to enjoy the advanced audio available on HD DVD disks, AFAIC we are losing half of the benefit of HD DVD. WHAT A RIPOFF. I can't understand how others have not seen these things before. Are you all testing your units to verify my comments. Could be that these issues are new to the 1.3 firmware. Please verify my findings. I will repat them here


1. The setting of small/large and none for the center speaker does not work. One can not turn off the center analog channel.


2. The bass that is supposed to go to the sub is being redirected to the 5 remaining channels. Changing the subwoofer Use/Dont Use menu switch has no effect.


3. There is so much LFE bass redirected back to the 5 channels that low powered amps are overdriven easily. My Velodyne Sub has a 60 watt amp to cope with high energy audio. My 120 wat center channel amp can not cope with it. My other channels have massive amps so they do not show overload. BTW, the overload may be caused by an infrasonic or inaudible high powered signal. You certainly can't hear a lot of bass in any channel. Certainly not anywhere near what the SPDIF Bitstream signal carries.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 3 hours of HD DVD tonight I am seriously disappointed. The audio issues are not trivial. I am using the 6 analog outputs fed to 6 amplifiers. The speaker controls that should make the center speaker silent when you select "None" does not work. The subwoofer channel is being redirected towards the center channel causing my 120 watt center channel amp to overload on any low frequency information. Frankly, the subwoofer may be redirected to all the channels. That occurs regardless of the setting of fthe subwoofer. Whether you set it on "Use" or "Dont Use" makes no diference. A very little bit of signal leaks to the sub and a lot leaks to the center channel. Is anyone else experiencing this behavior? The outputs to all channels through the SPDIF and optical are correct.



Your experience is very perplexing to me -- and I do not experience those issues at all. Do you have any Studio Canal HD DVDs with the "Bonus" system check features? Or even just the old Avia on SD DVD? Playing the channel test tones with either one of those does not show any "_subwoofer channel is being redirected towards the center channel_" issues for me. You are the first to complain about this since the XA2 became available to users the second week of January. Something odd seems to be happening with your system.


----------



## MrHifi

bobgpsr,


I used both the AVIA and VE discs in support of my findings. I have over 50 years experience in AV and m certain of my results. The 6 analog channels go to 6 amplifiers. There is no doubt about what I am telling you. Others have already concurred with the lack of bass from the analog output. How can you say that I am the first. If I am the first of anything, it is that I have been more thorough and analytical in my diagnosis of the "lack of bass" problem.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used both the AVIA and VE discs in support of my findings.



I am not arguing about the low LFE level on the XA2 5.1 analog output. But this issue with the "_subwoofer channel is being redirected towards the center channel_" is intriguing. You mention setting the center to "none" and later setting the sub to "use" or "not use" makes it confusing to me just what you are trying to set up? A 5.1 system or not? My experience is just trying to set the XA2 up in a conventional fashion. All channels to "use", sub cross at 80 Hz, distance settings the same as my AVR's auto cal distance settings. I leave the sub level at 0 on the XA2 and have the weakest normal channel at 0. The sub is brought up to proper level by adjusting the sub gain at the sub. Other channels I adjust down to get a proper reference level to match the weakest channel. IIRC the most atten I needed was 4 dB and this is mainly due to speaker efficiency( JBL E80 vs E30). SPL meter on a tripod at the listening position. Nothing like what you describe. My experience with the XA2 was the same as with the XA1 (which I have downstairs) except for the subwoofer gain needing more of an increase.


Perhaps Josh Z can chime in with his experiences.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will return this thing unless I get some feedback from Toshiba that they are addressing these issues. If we are unable to enjoy the advanced audio available on HD DVD disks, AFAIC we are losing half of the benefit of HD DVD. WHAT A RIPOFF. I can't understand how others have not seen these things before. Are you all testing your units to verify my comments.



MrHiFi, I noted the LFE issues over analog in my review of the player, and provided feedback directly to Toshiba senior management. They assured me they're looking into it and believe it can be fixed by firmware, but they haven't gotten back to me with an expected date for that update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used both the AVIA and VE discs in support of my findings.



Unfortunately, Avia and DVE are not sufficient to test this. The player processes the Dolby Digital and DTS audio on standard DVDs differently than it does the Dolby Digital Plus or Dolby TrueHD audio on HD DVDs, and will give you entirely different results from one format to the next.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Avia and DVE are not sufficient to test this. The player processes the Dolby Digital and DTS audio on standard DVDs differently than it does the Dolby Digital Plus or Dolby TrueHD audio on HD DVDs, and will give you entirely different results from one format to the next.



The new HD DVE might be helpful if it is ever gonna be released.


----------



## ChickD1

Hello Mr. HiFi: I wish you well in finding a fix. Here is what I can report, which may not be of any real value to you. My HDXA2 also has Jan. manufacture date, but I never checked to see what firmware version it is. I did NOT update to 1.3 because I saw no benefit, based on the description of what said update supposedly fixed, namely, HDMI to DVI issues.


Although many users, myself included, have reported low LFE output. I have not been able to find anything from Toshiba regarding awareness of the problem. Additionally, my analog 5.1 outputs work as expected/desired, with no imbalance in channel volume.


Measurements done with test tonedisk and sound meter, as well as internal calibration via my McCormack MAP analog 5 channel preamp. As with all DVD's, on some disks the center channel needs to raised or lowered to suit the source material, but I doubt that is nothing new. I measure bass output down 10Db on HDVD's such as King Kong, and Batman Begins. Standard DVD's seem to exhibit less of this problem, though I'm not sure by how many Db's.


As for bass being redirected to the other channels, I have not experienced that.


I wish you well. I know I'd be ready to beat the crap out of someone.


My only regret on HDXA2 purchase is that 3 weeks after I paid $789 for the unit (free ship, no tax), I now see it on Amazon for $569. OUCH!!!!


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will return this thing unless I get some feedback from Toshiba that they are addressing these issues. If we are unable to enjoy the advanced audio available on HD DVD disks, AFAIC we are losing half of the benefit of HD DVD. WHAT A RIPOFF. I can't understand how others have not seen these things before. Are you all testing your units to verify my comments. Could be that these issues are new to the 1.3 firmware. Please verify my findings. I will repat them here
> 
> 
> 1. The setting of small/large and none for the center speaker does not work. One can not turn off the center analog channel.
> 
> 
> 2. The bass that is supposed to go to the sub is being redirected to the 5 remaining channels. Changing the subwoofer Use/Dont Use menu switch has no effect.
> 
> 
> 3. There is so much LFE bass redirected back to the 5 channels that low powered amps are overdriven easily. My Velodyne Sub has a 60 watt amp to cope with high energy audio. My 120 wat center channel amp can not cope with it. My other channels have massive amps so they do not show overload. BTW, the overload may be caused by an infrasonic or inaudible high powered signal. You certainly can't hear a lot of bass in any channel. Certainly not anywhere near what the SPDIF Bitstream signal carries.



Does this audio issue effect only the analog 6 channel outputs? Have any problems been reported on the optical or coax multiplexed audio?


I am hooked up by optical now and all is well. I will switch to 6 channel tonight and try to reproduce Mr Hifi's results.


Mr HiFi: If I understand correctly, after I connect by analog (to six amps) I should see if the sub use/don't use and center channel small/large/none have any effect. Is this correct?


I assume the playback material has to contain a True HD source? Or does it not matter?


Thanks


Rich


----------



## Mark Booth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> If you plan on using the aalog outputs, you should check their operation immediately.



I will be connecting it via HDMI (the very reason I sent the Pioneer 72TXV in for a firmware upgrade). I will also be connecting the opitical digital audio connection (which I know is not lossless) so I can compare using the decoder in the XA2 vs. the decoder in the Pioneer. Being an old fart (50), I'm not sure I could hear the difference anyway.










Mark


----------



## MrHifi

Chickd1, Rpauls, bobgpsr,


Based on your feedback, I spent some more time with my system today. You are 100% correct. The only thing wrong with the XA2 is the low gain on the LFE channel. When I tested today , I found that the center channel was responding to the Large/Smnall/Off settings correctly. The LFE channel's switch settings are also operational. I could swear they were not working yesterday but they are working perfectly now. Disregard my previous rantings please. The overload of the center channel amo I witnessed is due to the overload on one 20 amp circuit of too many amplifiers. When bass notes hit, the center channel amp is not getting enough current. Guess I need a second circuit into the equipment room. Like you, all I have to do to resolve this is raise the gain on my Velodyne and turn off the center channel, something I prefer to do anyway. In order to get a more realistic soundstage. My sincerest apologies for the error. Must be getting old.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When bass notes hit, the center channel amp is not getting enough current. Guess I need a second circuit into the equipment room.



Very glad you figured out the issue.










I know that I was shocked to see a 15 amp, dedicated to the subwoofer amp, house circuit *trip* when I was doing some simple 30 Hz sine tone tests. I guess the rule needs to be dedicated 20 amp circuits to each beefy pro amp used.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very glad you figured out the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I was shocked to see a 15 amp, dedicated to the subwoofer amp, house circuit *trip* when I was doing some simple 30 Hz sine tone tests. I guess the rule needs to be dedicated 20 amp circuits to each beefy pro amp used.



Glad you figured out the issue and were big enough to tell us that it wasn't due to the XA2. I'm just surprised you've never noticed a similar issue with your former player.


----------



## MrHifi

jpeter,


I too am surprised. I guess I was wringing it out at a higher level than normal. I spentthe afternoon performing a very detailed level balancing act so that I get the same output from each speaker within .5dB SPL including the sub whether they are driven by the internal decoder of the XA2, or my Sony ESP9ES Pre/Pro. In case anyone is interested, the output of the XA2 is at -20dB relative to 0dB (.775V) when the VE rerference tones are used as the source material. One can not hear any difference between the output of the XA2 and the ESP9ES when the levels are matched. I found this out by feeding the XA2 into the Bypass of the Pre/Pro and after setting my Pre/Pro at -20 dB of gain I switched rapidly between the two as the pink noise played. This is a very discrimminating test because with th levels matched, any difference in frequency response or distortion becomes readily obvious. Believe me, I could not hear any difference between the two. The Sony uses 10 bit DACS. The XA2 must use 12 bit Dacs. This is good news to me.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jpeter,
> 
> 
> I too am surprised. I guess I was wringing it out at a higher level than normal. I spentthe afternoon performing a very detailed level balancing act so that I get the same output from each speaker within .5dB SPL including the sub whether they are driven by the internal decoder of the XA2, or my Sony ESP9ES Pre/Pro. In case anyone is interested, the output of the XA2 is at -20dB relative to 0dB (.775V) when the VE rerference tones are used as the source material. One can not hear any difference between the output of the XA2 and the ESP9ES when the levels are matched. I found this out by feeding the XA2 into the Bypass of the Pre/Pro and after setting my Pre/Pro at -20 dB of gain I switched rapidly between the two as the pink noise played. This is a very discrimminating test because with th levels matched, any difference in frequency response or distortion becomes readily obvious. Believe me, I could not hear any difference between the two. The Sony uses 10 bit DACS. The XA2 must use 12 bit Dacs. This is good news to me.



Yo Mr. HiFi! Please know that I'm just poking fun, but you are seriously ill







Where the devil is Davidsonville, MD. I live in Olney, MD. Maybe we should get together and compare our sickness. Your post reminded me why many of us love this stuff...it is indeed a sickness










The Cure? Put down the gynecological test instruments and watch a movie on your new HDXA2. Enjoy










Chick Dishong

Industry Insider (Don't ask)


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very glad you figured out the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I was shocked to see a 15 amp, dedicated to the subwoofer amp, house circuit *trip* when I was doing some simple 30 Hz sine tone tests. I guess the rule needs to be dedicated 20 amp circuits to each beefy pro amp used.



Hmmmm...that just doesn't sound right, pro amp or not. In fact, most "pro" amps are biased well away from "class A" so even the high-powered ones don't usually draw ludicrous amounts of current. I can really let it rip on my Krell FPB-600 which is on a shared 15 amp circuit (until the basement is redone) before the breaker flips. This amp is "class A" with a twist so it does require lots of wall power.


No disrespect intended, but I'm wondering if there's something else wrong, or maybe your electrical circuits are quite feeble!


----------



## JimP

Actually, home circuit breakers change values as they age.


Solution may be as simple as replacing the one on the 15 amp circuit with a new one.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...that just doesn't sound right, pro amp or not.



The pro amp is a Mackie M1400i and on the back it says "120 VAC 60 Hz 1000 watts" and its pendant power cord does have a standard 15 amp plug. But there are versions of the same amp with 20 amp plugs and different ratings on the back.


I was just checking out the limits of my 15" Adire Tumult subwoofer in a enclosure with two 18" passive radiators and I could get the house circuit to consistently trip (1995 Square D box) when doing some 30 Hz sinewave tests of the sub max SPL output. Nothing else on that circuit. After about 2 seconds with a particular level it would always trip and I never got to find the max SPL of the sub. No big deal to me since no normal material ever does that -- except pipe organ music played back at insane levels.







Enough OT for now.


----------



## MrHifi

I have a Velodyne F1800R on the same circuit as all my other stuff. It has a 600 Watt Class B amp inside the sealed box that holds the 18" driver. It has an accelerometer on the sub whose feedback adjusts the output of the amp tokeep cone movement from going wild. I love the sub.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The pro amp is a Mackie M1400i and on the back it says "120 VAC 60 Hz 1000 watts" and its pendant power cord does have a standard 15 amp plug. But there are versions of the same amp with 20 amp plugs and different ratings on the back.
> 
> 
> I was just checking out the limits of my 15" Adire Tumult subwoofer in a enclosure with two 18" passive radiators and I could get the house circuit to consistently trip (1995 Square D box) when doing some 30 Hz sinewave tests of the sub max SPL output. Nothing else on that circuit. After about 2 seconds with a particular level it would always trip and I never got to find the max SPL of the sub. No big deal to me since no normal material ever does that -- except pipe organ music played back at insane levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough OT for now.



1000 watts at 120 V is about 8.3 amps. There is no way you should be tripping a 15A breaker.


WARNING: Dangerous electronic experiment follows that only skilled experts should attempt......

You could build a current measuring device. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a current meter (The clamp on kind that go around the wire without any electrical contact!). ALso buy a short two conductor twin lead extension cord (the white flat kind) and cut lengthwise down the middle (about 12 inches) with a razor to seperate the two wires without removing the insulation from either wire. Now you can clamp the meter around one wire. You must isolate only one wire. Plug it in and read the current.


If this sounds too hard, try plugging in the amp on another circuit and see if you can trip that breaker.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Velodyne F1800R on the same circuit as all my other stuff. It has a 600 Watt Class B amp inside the sealed box that holds the 18" driver. It has an accelerometer on the sub whose feedback adjusts the output of the amp tokeep cone movement from going wild. I love the sub.



Woa! Now I see why you are Mr HiFi.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Woa! Now I see why you are Mr HiFi.



With 50 years experience who said the XA-2 is a ripoff.


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1000 watts at 120 V is about 8.3 amps. There is no way you should be tripping a 15A breaker.



I agree. If the breaker has "aged" enough to lower it's ratings that much I would be surprised. Try a different circuit and breaker and see if the same thing occurs. You could always upgrade to a 20amp circuit if the wiring is accessible and can be changed to 12awg or larger.


AFAIK, most "pro" amps are class B or other "efficient" type (Class H, low-bias class A/B) with exceptions like the Bryston stuff etc....


----------



## Artlc

Wouldnt hurt to replace the outlet, and check the wiring. Ive also come across circuit breakers which tripped prematurely.


----------



## MrHifi

GaryJ,


Have to agree with you, I should have known better. I tried to apologize publicly for my analytical error and erroneous conclusions. pparently that was not enough for some. I could fall on my sword or perhaps it would me more apropo to puncture an eardrum.


For the record...I am thrilled with the performance of my XA2. It has not exhibited one glitch since I upgraded it to 1.3. I watched "Babel" tonight with my HD81 at 1080p. It was a Netflix rental. It had no skips or hesitations of any kind. The sound via the analog 5.1 path is audibly superior to the same information optical bitstream path. I am fortunate to be able to A/B the two in real time.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With 50 years experience who said the XA-2 is a ripoff.




Well... Perhaps some form of public service could help make you feel better ;-)


You can tell me how to best use the 6 analog outputs in my own setup for example. The sub vol is pretty low so I set the other 5 to -10 dB. Is this the best way? Also, I'm still on 1.0. Does 1.3 effect the audio?


Also, what about delay? Is audio delay provided by the XA2 to endure lipsync? I mean, is it *supposed* to be provided other than the issues that it has had?


Thanks


Rich


----------



## [email protected]

I just received my XA2 last week.


I have connected my XA2 to a Denon 3806 passing the signal to my Sammy HL-S5679W-LED. I have not had 1 issue so far. It is nice having just 1 connection

and getting solid performence so far.


I am getting a great picture and very deep bass.


I do have 1 question in the aduio section should I have the XA2 SPDIF set to PCM or BITSTREAM.


I will be getting the upgrade disk next week as of right now I am using version

1.0.


The DENON works with either one. But from what I am reading I should be using

BITSTREAM even though Toshiba said to select PCM.


PCM to me is if you are using a 2 channel audio set up.


Thanks


----------



## imws

I picked up an HD-XA2 yesterday for $699... The backlight on my remote does not seem to work. I was disappointed by the fan noise coming from the unit, I sit close to my equipment and it was bothersome. Not a big fan of the blue lights.


----------



## Woof Woof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The backlight on my remote does not seem to work.



You need to read the manual










I missed that the first time around too. I normally fumble in the dark till I read abt the backlit remote in an online review and dug around.


Press and hold Backlight


Presto.


That's the Prestige










ps I also sit pretty close to my equipment and my PS3 whines like a louder banshee in comparison to the XA2.. and runs a lot hotter too.


And my airconditioning which is usually on when I am watching movies, is even louder.


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woof Woof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to read the manual



Read the manual? Who the heck does that???










You're probably one of those guys with a job and can read. sheeze..


----------



## NathanSang

What is the "Persistent Storage" function in the Maintenance menu?

The owner's manual doesn't say much about it.


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NathanSang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the "Persistent Storage" function in the Maintenance menu?
> 
> The owner's manual doesn't say much about it.




You can clear out any "bookmarks", or other things that may get downloaded on future titles...


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NathanSang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the "Persistent Storage" function in the Maintenance menu?
> 
> The owner's manual doesn't say much about it.



It's what you do with your XA2 if you have too many issues






















I like mine allot, so this is a joke.

Scott


----------



## MrHifi

I love this thing. Watched Babel this weekend in HD DVD. MY HD81's native is 1080p. Everything that goes into the VXD processor comes out 1080p. Is there any benefit to be realized from stting the XA2 at 1080p rather than 1080i? Setting gthe XA2 at 1080i would avoid the 5 minute handshake waiting time when the XA2 is set on "up to 1080p" The Genum chip in the VXD is supposed to be the best scaler available. Thoughts?????


----------



## scottyb

What's a VXD processor?


I read somewhere that the 1080i is about as good as the 1080p on the XA2


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love this thing. Watched Babel this weekend in HD DVD. MY HD81's native is 1080p. Everything that goes into the VXD processor comes out 1080p. Is there any benefit to be realized from stting the XA2 at 1080p rather than 1080i? Setting gthe XA2 at 1080i would avoid the 5 minute handshake waiting time when the XA2 is set on "up to 1080p" The Genum chip in the VXD is supposed to be the best scaler available. Thoughts?????



There will be no difference at all. The 1080i signal contains the exact same information in the 1080p signal since the original disk has only 24 fps. Assuming your VXD can do a propper 1080i deinterleave.


Rich


----------



## NathanSang

For $600 this thing is awesome. Actually I told my wife the price was $599.99. 5 something always sounds so much cheaper than 6.









Anyway, here's another question. I have no problem stopping and continue playing SD DVDs. So, what is the Resume Play button for?


----------



## MrHifi

What's a VXD processor?


The Optoma HD81 consists of two pieces, a projector and a scaler/switcher (the VXD). It does its scaling with the renowned Genum scaler chip.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love this thing. Watched Babel this weekend in HD DVD. MY HD81's native is 1080p. Everything that goes into the VXD processor comes out 1080p. Is there any benefit to be realized from stting the XA2 at 1080p rather than 1080i? Setting gthe XA2 at 1080i would avoid the 5 minute handshake waiting time when the XA2 is set on "up to 1080p" The Genum chip in the VXD is supposed to be the best scaler available. Thoughts?????



Hi Mr. Hi Fi: IMO it is almost always better (even if by only a little bit) to set the resolution at the source, as opposed to allowing the display device to scale the resolution to 1080P, from 1080 interlaced. Depending on the display device, the difference may or may not be significant.


Chick Dishong

Industry Insider


Usually, I say don't ask who, but in this situation, I'll disclose that it is a TV manufacturer.


----------



## MrHifi

Chick,


With over 50 years playing ith AV equipment, I have read and tried many of those"always do it this way" recommendations. I even have proliferrated a few of my own. Suggestions like "amplifying as close to the source as possible" hold true for antenna systems but not for transmission lines. Not amplfying noise is the reason for close to the source recommendations. But here we have something a bit different. The disc is 1080p. The player alters it to 1080i/60. Now there are 2 independent digital paths. Noise or distortion is not a factor in making the choice between scalers. One scaler may be better than the other. Human visual memory is not good enough to retain a good enough memory to compare the two and I do not have 2 setups to try it. Both look superb. Guess I have to wonder why Toshiba includes the 1080p when every 1080p digital projector out there upscales 1080i to 1080p. Unless the scaler in the Toshiba is superior to all the others, the only reason I can see is marketing. BTW, I've been using mine in 1080p mode since I received it. Takes patience to wait 5 minutes for a 1080p HDMI handshake but the wait is worth it.


----------



## Taekwon

"The disc is 1080p. The player alters it to 1080i/60."


Could you elaborate on this point? If the player is supposed to output at 1080p, why is it altering it to 1080i/60? I have not previously ever heard of this happening. I have a BENQ w10000 1080P and expected it to output at full resolultion...


----------



## MrHifi

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=782887 may be helpful. Also, the XA2 engineers designed it to output at 1080i. This means that the 1080p is changed to 1080i. The scaler then creates a 1080p signal that is available only via HDMI. Why? I don't know except I can surmise that when the XA2 was designed, 1080i projectors were in abundance. 1080p projectors are prety new. Your Benq w1000 should output 1080p when the XA2 is set at "up to 1080p". I am not sure if I answered your question because I am uncertain about what you are asking but would like to be helpful. Please clarify if you need dmore information.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=782887 may be helpful. Also, the XA2 engineers designed it to output at 1080i. This means that the 1080p is changed to 1080i. The scaler then creates a 1080p signal that is available only via HDMI. Why? I don't know except I can surmise that when the XA2 was designed, 1080i projectors were in abundance. 1080p projectors are prety new. Your Benq w1000 should output 1080p when the XA2 is set at "up to 1080p". I am not sure if I answered your question because I am uncertain about what you are asking but would like to be helpful. Please clarify if you need dmore information.




1080p will be an advantage when the FW upgrade is released to allow 1080p24 output. Then each frame will be shown for exactly the same duration on the screen (rather than in a 3:2 pattern as in both 1080i and 1080p60) and the visual effect known a judder will be eliminated.


Smoothness.


Rich


----------



## Gary J

First 1080i to 1080p is de-interlacing, not scaling. The XA-2 uses an older Broadcom decoder that interlaces to 1080i before it is passed to the Reon HQV for processing. With all de-interlacing for output to 60fps there is a potential for artifacts.


----------



## Taekwon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=782887 may be helpful. Also, the XA2 engineers designed it to output at 1080i. This means that the 1080p is changed to 1080i. The scaler then creates a 1080p signal that is available only via HDMI. Why? I don't know except I can surmise that when the XA2 was designed, 1080i projectors were in abundance. 1080p projectors are prety new. Your Benq w1000 should output 1080p when the XA2 is set at "up to 1080p". I am not sure if I answered your question because I am uncertain about what you are asking but would like to be helpful. Please clarify if you need dmore information.



It's much clearer now... the link was also very helpful. Thx.


I am anxioulsy awaiting DVDO iscan folks to announce the 1080p pass thru on the VP30 so I will benefit from the full 1080p resolution on the HD-XA2 and the PS3.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taekwon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's much clearer now... the link was also very helpful. Thx.
> 
> 
> I am anxioulsy awaiting DVDO iscan folks to announce the 1080p pass thru on the VP30 so I will benefit from the full 1080p resolution on the HD-XA2 and the PS3.



Just get a switch and don't run it through the VP30. If it passes through it will be the same thing as usinga switch. That was one of the reasons i traded my VP30 for a VP50. the VP50 can adjust the 1080P image the way I want it. You can get a 3 way HDMI switch from Monoprice for under $70. use the VP30 for one input and then use the PS3 at 1080P on another input and the XA2 at 1080P on the third input.


----------



## MrHifi

Tekwon,


The point made by me and some of fthe others is that the 1080p output resolution of the XA2 as it is availble today (Firmware 1.3) should look like the 1080i output resolution of the player. If Toshiba does come out with the rumored new firmware that will allow1080p/24fps, yo should, in theory at least see an improvement, i.e. less jitter or judder or whatever the new vernacular is for shaking. Sorry guys, my age again.


----------



## Taekwon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just get a switch and don't run it through the VP30. If it passes through it will be the same thing as usinga switch. That was one of the reasons i traded my VP30 for a VP50. the VP50 can adjust the 1080P image the way I want it. You can get a 3 way HDMI switch from Monoprice for under $70. use the VP30 for one input and then use the PS3 at 1080P on another input and the XA2 at 1080P on the third input.



I thought about it and given the numerous issues that so many people have had with switches I think I'll just wait. Folks at at iScan said it should be by month's end. I also am considering trading the VP 30 for the VP50 but I'm not sure that the feature, functions and benefits over the VP 30 make sense for me. I think the upgrade would be about $1200.


I figure the Toshiba can handle the upconversion on SD DVD's (may even be better than the VP30) and the VP 30 can handle the output from cablevision. So, I'm no sure how much more the VP50 can help...


----------



## Taekwon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tekwon,
> 
> 
> The point made by me and some of fthe others is that the 1080p output resolution of the XA2 as it is availble today (Firmware 1.3) should look like the 1080i output resolution of the player. If Toshiba does come out with the rumored new firmware that will allow1080p/24fps, yo should, in theory at least see an improvement, i.e. less jitter or judder or whatever the new vernacular is for shaking. Sorry guys, my age again.



Let's hope it happens... right now I have the PS3 and the Toshiba lacking that feature.


----------



## Nats

Just got my XA2 yesterday. Shipped from Electronics Expo (via Amazon). Fast shipping and tracking info., but they dont double box. So everybody can see what goodies the UPS man brought Nats









Havent had much time to play with it yet, but so far it works great right out of the box w/ only coax and HDMI cables.

I like the sleek smaller profile much better then my XA1. And the load time is faster









Tonight; the test to see if PQ (HD and SD) is the same or different then the XA1. Lots of folks are saying the the SD PQ on this puppy beats the XA1.

If so, this machine is even more valuable to me because I own over 600 DVD's.

The SD PQ on the XA1 already blew me away, so I cant amagine it getting any better!


----------



## wnorris

Well, I received my XA2 yesterday, and after 5 hours of AV rack modification (I had to rearrange the whole rack to get the XA2, a Wii, and an Xbox 360 in there), I got to watch about half an hour of clips from various movies.


My first impression is that I'm not entirely overwhelmed by the XA2 (at least not as much as I thought I should be for $600). This is a solid piece of equipment, and it seems fairly well designed. I previously had the Xbox 360 addon, and had been playing with it for a few months. Maybe that is why the XA2 didn't impress me as much as it has others (since I was already exposed to the PQ gains from HD).


Speaking to PQ, I really don't see much of a difference between the 360 addon and the XA2. On HD material, they both seem to be about the same to. On a few scenes, I thought the colors even popped a bit better on the 360 addon. However, I've done zero tweaking to XA2 (it's right out of the box, plus installed firmware 1.3). I also think I need to adjust the levels on my HDMI input too, as the color temp, etc. may be set different than the 360 addon (which uses a component input). So maybe there is some room to squeeze a bit more out of the PQ.


I haven't had a chance to test the SD upconverting ability on the XA2. I'll play with that tonight. If it improves over my previous player (which was no slouch with the Faroudja chipset), that might make me feel like it wasn't money wasted to upgrade from a 360 addon. If it gives me equal quality to the Faroudja, and eliminates the macroblocking bug, then even that would be a big plus.


Audio quality wise, the XA2 is hands down better than the 360 addon. It sounds great through the 5.1 outputs and via coaxial bitstream. I haven't done any A/B comparisons with SD/HD to see if the LFE is much lower, but I plan on doing that tonight. The only thing that I noticed was that using the 5.1 output with TruHD soundtracks (and the volume at a lower level, as my wife was asleep in the next room), the center channel dialog seems to be lower than the rest of the mix. There were a few times that the I could hardly make out what the actors were saying during loud action sequences. A switch to the bitstream and the center channel level was much better. I plan on playing around some more at normal listening levels. I may just need to do some tweaking there.


I'll play around some more and follow-up to let 360 addon owners know if there is $600 worth of upgrades by purchasing the XA2.


----------



## rr6966

The hidef picture quality does not seem to change much between HD-DVD players. However, the strength of this player is it's SD-DVD play back. It is stellar!


----------



## aaronwt

The audio quality is miles above the 360 since that is just converting everything to DD. I have the A1, A2, XA2, and add on and the picture quality is close enough to be considered the same. But the XA2 is definitely better built. I have a couple of discs where the hole isn't centered and the disc is unbalanced. IN the lower end players it makes a terrible noise as it's spinning around. But in the XA2 it's as quiet as all the other discs.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only thing that I noticed was that using the 5.1 output with TruHD soundtracks (and the volume at a lower level, as my wife was asleep in the next room), the center channel dialog seems to be lower than the rest of the mix. There were a few times that the I could hardly make out what the actors were saying during loud action sequences.



Make sure you turn off Dialog Enhancement and DRC. IIRC one of them defaults to on -- which normally for most of us is non-preferred.


----------



## LisaM

I just hooked up an XA2 and have a few questions. The first SD disc I played is a full screen disc of the old Mission Impossible tv show. It is a 4:3 disc. My Blu-ray player can be set to automatically stretch this type of dvd. I did not see a setting on the XA2 to allow me to do this. Right now, the player is hooked up via optical so I set the Digital Audio Output to Bitstream in the setup menu. However, when I click on Display, it says that the Output is Digital PCM. I checked the setup menu again and it clearly says Bitstream. Any idea why?


----------



## Gary J

Press and hold the backlight. DD+ is "advanced audio". decoded in the player and output as PCM. Stretching the picture is illegal in most states.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stretching the picture is illegal in most states.



lmao


----------



## LisaM

Is normal Dolby Digital also decoded in the player and output as PCM? I thought that the audio setting should be at Bitstream if connected to a receiver which decodes DD, DTS, etc...?


----------



## doobydolby

This player has been rock solid so far for both SD and HD movies. The upconversion is great. I prefer some edge enhancement, otherwise the picture is too soft for my liking.


I played a CD for the first time yesterday. I had serval dropouts in the 1st few minutes. The CD is scratch free.


I keep the Oppo 970 on standby in the rack just for this reason and to play SACD and DVD-A.


----------



## REFLEX

How do I check my firmware version on the XA2?


----------



## scottyb

reflex,


Setup...General....Maintenance....Update


----------



## MrHifi

I prefer to not use the center channel in my setup. The XA2 is not letting me turn off the center channel when I set the onscreen center speaker switch to "none". The center channel material does migrate to the LF and RF (albeit at a level 3dB too high). I have always observed that the center channel is turned off and attenuated 3 dB in "phantom" center channel mode as called for in the Dolby specs. Did the Toshiba enginering Dept. get it wrong?


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

On april first I am thinking about buying an Xa2. I was wondering can anyone tell me how to check which firmware it has on it. Before I play any movies i want the latest firmware in the machine.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnnyspikes85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On april first I am thinking about buying an Xa2. I was wondering can anyone tell me how to check which firmware it has on it. Before I play any movies i want the latest firmware in the machine.



See post #1066 above yours.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just hooked up an XA2 and have a few questions. The first SD disc I played is a full screen disc of the old Mission Impossible tv show. It is a 4:3 disc. My Blu-ray player can be set to automatically stretch this type of dvd. I did not see a setting on the XA2 to allow me to do this. Right now, the player is hooked up via optical so I set the Digital Audio Output to Bitstream in the setup menu. However, when I click on Display, it says that the Output is Digital PCM. I checked the setup menu again and it clearly says Bitstream. Any idea why?



The lack of stretch and zoom is disappointing imho. Especially given that there is so much resolution on HD-DVD. A 1.33x zoom would allow either 4:3 or 2.35:1 material to be displayed without black bars at the sides or top respectively at the cost of 1/3 of the image in the other dimension. Ideally, viewers should have the freedom to choose this option if they like.


That's what I think anyway.


Rich


----------



## MrHifi

rpauls,


I agree with you. My VXD processor allows you to do just that. The source material's audio is either 2 channel PCM or it is one of the modes that the XA2 outputs as 2 channel PCM regardless. I would check what to see if the disc's audio channels were recorded in 2 channel analog (PCM). It might also have been recorded in several other formats which the XA2 converts 2 2 Ch PCM. There is a table near the back of the User Guide that shows this.


----------



## ChickD1

Thanks for the reminder on the table in users guide, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rpauls,
> 
> 
> I agree with you. My VXD processor allows you to do just that. The source material's audio is either 2 channel PCM or it is one of the modes that the XA2 outputs as 2 channel PCM regardless. I would check what to see if the disc's audio channels were recorded in 2 channel analog (PCM). It might also have been recorded in several other formats which the XA2 converts 2 2 Ch PCM. There is a table near the back of the User Guide that shows this.



The disc was recorded in Dolby Digital 5.1, which is why I was surprised that the output read Digital PCM despite the fact that it is set for Bitstream. My receiver clearly showed Dolby Digital on its' face. This happened with another disc for which I selected the DTS track. My receiver showed DTS but the XA2's display showed Digital PCM as the output even though on the second line it said DTS. I think it is set up correctly so I can't figure why it still says Digital PCM.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnnyspikes85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On april first I am thinking about buying an Xa2. I was wondering can anyone tell me how to check which firmware it has on it. Before I play any movies i want the latest firmware in the machine.



How many people on this forum know how to read? Raise your hand.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mczolton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many people on this forum know how to read? Raise your hand.



Laziness is worse than being illiterate. I think thats the problem.


----------



## MrHifi

Johnny,


Setup...General....Maintenance....Update


----------



## REFLEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> reflex,
> 
> 
> Setup...General....Maintenance....Update



Thank you. I tried searching for it but I got countless other things.


----------



## drbaldinger

If this has been asked before, please excuse me. I did a search but found nothing.


I just got my brand new A2 today and have an audio problem.


The setup:


HD-A2 optical audio into an Onkyo TX-DS939 receiver.


Standard-Def DVD with with the A2's optical output set to bitstream plays DD 5.1 track with no problem.

Hi-Def DVD (Apollo 13, Polar Express) with the A2's optical output set to PCM plays a Pro Logic track with no problem.

Hi-Def DVD with the A2's output set to bitstream gives no audio whatsoever and the Onkyo indicates Pro Logic - it apparently is not seeing the bitstream.


Anyone have any ideas about how to solve this problem?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbaldinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD-A2 optical audio into an Onkyo TX-DS939 receiver.
> 
> 
> Hi-Def DVD with the A2's output set to bitstream gives no audio whatsoever and the Onkyo indicates Pro Logic - it apparently is not seeing the bitstream.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about how to solve this problem?



Sorry, your old AVR is so old it does not have a dts decoder. The HD-A2 decodes advanced audio codecs internally, mixes audio with button sounds and HDi PiP commentary and re-encodes to 1509 kbps dts for toslink output.


You can set the A2 to just output 2 channel linear PCM over the Toslink.


----------



## drbaldinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, your old AVR is so old it does not have a dts decoder. The HD-A2 decodes advanced audio codecs internally, mixes audio with button sounds and HDi PiP commentary and re-encodes to 1509 kbps dts for toslink output.
> 
> 
> You can set the A2 to just output 2 channel linear PCM over the Toslink.



Thank you very much - your answer was very good and makes sense. You replied while I was on the phone with Tosh tech support and they said about the same thing, only not nearly as clearly. In fact, the guy sounded confused.


Just one more question: Since the standard-def DVD's play with no problem, is it because the A2 passes the bitstream unaltered?


Now I have a choice. Give up on this completely, return the A2 and find an A1 for the analog outputs, or buy a new receiver. Hmmm...


My wife's gonna kill me.


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbaldinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you very much - your answer was very good and makes sense. You replied while I was on the phone with Tosh tech support and they said about the same thing, only not nearly as clearly. In fact, the guy sounded confused.
> 
> 
> Just one more question: Since the standard-def DVD's play with no problem, is it because the A2 passes the bitstream unaltered?
> 
> 
> Now I have a choice. Give up on this completely, return the A2 and find an A1 for the analog outputs, or buy a new receiver. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> My wife's gonna kill me.



Buying a brand new receiver might be more fun...AND expensive. I know if you wait that several companies have announced 1.3 HDMI and new audio codec support for their new lines this summer. i beleive Denon and Sherwood (?) have announced.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfbinet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buying a brand new receiver might be more fun...AND expensive. I know if you wait that several companies have announced 1.3 HDMI and new audio codec support for their new lines this summer. i beleive Denon and Sherwood (?) have announced.



But the current crop of players neither have HDMI 1.3 nor do they put out butstreams of the advanced codecs, do they?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drbaldinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the standard-def DVD's play with no problem, is it because the A2 passes the bitstream unaltered?



Yes for SD DVDs the DD (AC3) bitstream is simply passed through unaltered. Note that you would have the same no audio problem if you selected a dts track on a SD DVD.


----------



## MrHifi

The 5.1 channel analog output provided by the XA2 will continue to be the preferred audio path for those with older exotic systems with large speakers requiring powerful amps. The analog output is quiet, distortion free and fits well with existing high end systems. It was a wise engineering decision to include what is a sophisticated decoder in each of the players. I gave up the ability to adjust the volume level on the fly just so I could listen to the new decoding options. To be frank though, I can not hear any difference between Dolby true HD via the analog outputs of the XA2 or via the DD optical or coaxial. I use a Sony ESP9ES Pre/Pro and whether I use Bypass (the analog inputs) or the optical input makes no diffrence to my enjoyment. I do miss the option of routing the Dolby True HD to my Millenium DTS decoder as I i understand I could have with the first generation models but this is superb. To summarize...


After considerable testing, I find that the Dolby True HD sounds just as good whether delivered by the analog outputs or the DD bitstream.


----------



## Gary J

Guess your system is not all that revealing. I sure can hear the difference via HDMI.


----------



## MrHifi

Gary J,


Who said anything about the HDMI path? Read my comments again please. i compared the analog output of the XA2 to the bitstream path. i never even mentioned HDMI.


BTW, I use VMPS STIII's, EV Sentry III's and suitable amplification. Check my profile.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> heck my profile.



I did look at your profile but it is just a bunch of letters and numbers. I could not even tell which were speakers. Anyway, there is a difference and if you are not hearing it seems the greater bandwidth inherent in HDMI may account for the difference.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ...After considerable testing, I find that the Dolby True HD sounds just as good whether delivered by the analog outputs or the DD bitstream.



If a Dolby True HD soundtrack is played back through the DD bitstream (optical or coax), is it still considered True HD? I thought it reverted back to the conventional DD 5.1.


What is the difference between what comes out the 5.1 analog outputs and the optical/coax output? Is there a different bandwidth or resolution or sampling rate, etc?


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the difference between what comes out the 5.1 analog outputs and the optical/coax output?



It is not re-encoded with a lossy audio codec.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is not re-encoded with a lossy audio codec.



So is the 5.1 signal on the optical output just a (lossy) compressed version of the signal on the analog 5.1 outputs? i.e., an approximation?


Next question: What exactly is Dolby True HD? How is it different from DD 5.1?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is the 5.1 signal on the optical output just a (lossy) compressed version of the signal on the analog 5.1 outputs? i.e., an approximation?
> 
> 
> Next question: What exactly is Dolby True HD? How is it different from DD 5.1?



1. Yes -- note for the XA2 it is 640 kbps DD for DD+ or TrueHD sources, 1509 kbps dts for dts or PCM sources -- quite good actually but not lossless.


2. TrueHD is a lossless codec based on the same MLP codec used for DVD-Audio. Saves space in storage but after decode is bit perfect (like zip or png). DD 5.1 is not lossless.


----------



## MrHifi

Thanks Bob you saved me some effort. The pointI I tried to make is that i can not perceive a quality difference when i rapidly switch between the coax/optical bitstream output that then gets decoded and conveted to analog by my the DACs in my Sony ESP9ES and the analog output of the XA2. They are both superb. It is quite possible that the HDMI path may sound better. I just have not been able to try it because I do not own a Pre/Pro with an HDMI front end capability.


----------



## scottyb

When I go into setup menu and go to picture on the XA2, I then go to resolutions.

When I choose a res everything resyncs(not sure if it's the player or projector)

and the menu is extremely focused.

I then press play and view movie. When I come back to "Setup" the menu is , for lack of a better word, blurry. Like it's out of alignment.

When I again choose a res(any one) it refocuses and is sharp again.

Any ideas?

Is it projector related or the XA2?


Thanks!!

Scott


----------



## MrHifi

Sounds to me like you may have the resolution set to "native" and the projector is hunting. That is a lousy guess. I would need much more detail about how you interconnect and what "fuzzy" means. Sorry.


----------



## scottyb

I'm using HDMI.


I don't know how to set the res on the projector. I thought it was always 1080


I'll check that but still looking for input.

By blurry, I mean it looks like a misconvergence or double pic.


scott


----------



## MrHifi

What projector are you using? The input resolution changes according to what you choose as your input device. If you select native in the input device, the projector may be hunting. Specially true if your menus are in 480i. Frankly, I do not know. i am just guessing. Sorry.


----------



## scottyb

Sony Pearl.


I appreciate any attempts for help.


The projector does resync. I don't know how to check if the signal is like that when the dvd is showing or if it's just the menu.

When I first select the different resolution the pic is crystal clear and when I come back to that same menu(on the dvd player) it has that blurriness.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Yes -- note for the XA2 it is 640 kbps DD for DD+ or TrueHD sources, 1509 kbps dts for dts or PCM sources -- quite good actually but not lossless.
> 
> 
> 2. TrueHD is a lossless codec based on the same MLP codec used for DVD-Audio. Saves space in storage but after decode is bit perfect (like zip or png). DD 5.1 is not lossless.



Excelent answer. Thanks.


Q1: On the disk, if a track is DD 5.1, is this a fixed bitrate signal? What is its bitrate?


Q2: Same question for Dolby True HD.


Q3: is the decoded output rate from a dvd player always 640 kbps for toslink DD 5.1 and True HD, or is this particular to the XA2?


Sounds like using the analog outputs means that whatever is on the disk is what I get, i.e., no lossy compression by the XA2 whether the source be DD 5.1 or True HD.


Q4: Under what conditions, if any, would the analog outputs have a higher quality signal than the toslink if the dvd has a DD 5.1 soundtrack?



Thanks,

RIch


----------



## Gary J

Any chance you can take this to the correct forum or do the research at Dolby's website ?


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What projector are you using? The input resolution changes according to what you choose as your input device. If you select native in the input device, the projector may be hunting. Specially true if your menus are in 480i. Frankly, I do not know. i am just guessing. Sorry.



I played with it more and here's wht I've found.


It only goes into "blur mode" when it has has read an SD-DVD.

I powered down when the menu was focused, powered up and stayed focused.

Put in HD-DVD, menu stayed focused.

Put in SD-DVD, menu went into "blur-mode"

Took out SD-DVD, put in HD-DVD menu stayed focused.


So do you think there is something wrong with my "upscaler"?


Thanks,

scott


----------



## MrHifi

You may have my old #2 projector. It always looked fuzzy. Is this an exchanged unit?


Scotty, it are you connecting via HDMI or component? Try flipping the mechanical 480i/1080i et al switch several times with the machine on and then off. Perhaps a contact. I do know that integrating the menu material into the 1080p resolution probably ruires some fanncy footwork. Integrating lthe ow rez menus of my 922 Motorola C/Ku band receiver requires that the 922's composite or S video be sent to the decoder for scaling and overlaying at the desired picture resolution (480p, 720p or 1080i) . I have never seen them get fuzzy but if you forget to run this separate composite video connection to the decoder, you will not get any menus being overlaid on to the high resolution material being broadcast by the uplinker for each of the broadcasters supplying HD material via C or Ku satellite and encoded using Digicipher II. The actual hi rez material is transmitted between the receiver and the mpegII decoder using an MMAP connection with an extremely high throughput.


I mention all this just to demonstrate the complexity of overlaying low rez menus on hi rez programming. If it looks fuzzy it could be something like a cold solder jont. i would get it replaced.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Scotty, it are you connecting via HDMI or compnent? Try flipping the mechanical 480i/1080i et al switch several times with the machine on and then off



What switch? On the dvd player? or on the projector?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## MrHifi

On the front panel of the XA2 there is a switch. You choose 480i or the other resolutions by moving it left or right.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the front panel of the XA2 there is a switch. You choose 480i or the other resolutions by moving it left or right.



A2 ok.

XA2 no 480i via hdmi.


----------



## MrHifi

Thanks for checking rpauls. I could not at the time.


----------



## sharky45

Has anyone noticed an inconsistency in PQ with the XA2? I don't know if it's my aging eyse, or there's really something stange with my player. Most noticeably with SDVD's... sometimes the picture is incredible, a great upconversion, then the next day, the SAME SDVD doesn't look as sharp, almost a bit blurry.


----------



## MrHifi

Have not seen that but I have only played the VE disk and the AVIA SD discs. One day I spent over 8 hours adjusting and did not notice any aberrations. I love mine.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Yesterday I received my check disc for the HD DVD version of DVE. It has the SD on the flip side. Monday we're going to calibrate our showroom TVs.


DVE's HD DVD should be shipping by the end of next week.


-Robert


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed an inconsistency in PQ with the XA2? I don't know if it's my aging eyse, or there's really something stange with my player. Most noticeably with SDVD's... sometimes the picture is incredible, a great upconversion, then the next day, the SAME SDVD doesn't look as sharp, almost a bit blurry.



If it appears blurry, then try checking the resolution test off of Avia. If it changes from day to day, then you have to narrow it down between the player or the display.


----------



## f300v10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday I received my check disc for the HD DVD version of DVE. It has the SD on the flip side. Monday we're going to calibrate our showroom TVs.
> 
> 
> DVE's HD DVD should be shipping by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> -Robert



Robert, please tell us that the navigation on the HD-DVD is a quantum leap over the DVD which does it's best to make the disk unusable.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

The navigation is different and better. I have not spent any serious time with the disc as we are going to be using it on Monday when we set up our new theater demo room with our JVC HD1.


-Robert


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed an inconsistency in PQ with the XA2? I don't know if it's my aging eyse, or there's really something stange with my player. Most noticeably with SDVD's... sometimes the picture is incredible, a great upconversion, then the next day, the SAME SDVD doesn't look as sharp, almost a bit blurry.



I think this is related to my problem. read a few posts up about my "menu issues".

It's the same type of deal.

When you go into the set-up menu go to resolution when you have been playing an SD-DVD.

See if it's blurry.

Then reselect a resolution and it clears up. If you then play a SD-DVD it will be blurry next time you go into the set-up.

If you only have played an HD-DVD it will still be clear.

sharky, please check this out when you have time, because I see the same thing you do.


Scott


----------



## MrHifi

Why are you going into "Resolution". That is a set and forget setting. Maybe it is to check your fuzzy observation. I will check again but frankly,i have not seen it. checked it. No Prob.


----------



## scottyb

MrHiFI,


I usually don't. I don't remember why I went into it but that's when I discovered the problem.

Is there a test on AVIA that I could check to see if it's in the pic or just the menu?


Again, thanks


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is related to my problem. read a few posts up about my "menu issues".
> 
> It's the same type of deal.
> 
> When you go into the set-up menu go to resolution when you have been playing an SD-DVD.
> 
> See if it's blurry.
> 
> Then reselect a resolution and it clears up. If you then play a SD-DVD it will be blurry next time you go into the set-up.
> 
> If you only have played an HD-DVD it will still be clear.
> 
> sharky, please check this out when you have time, because I see the same thing you do.
> 
> 
> Scott




Interesting. I'll check this out later when I get home. I had been changing the resolution settings to see if 720, 1080i, or 1080p is better for my display.


----------



## scottyb

Look forward to hearing from you. I'm gonna try to check out a buddies later tonight.


scott


----------



## MrHifi

Earlier in this thread or the other one I asked about an anomaly I discovered in the XA2. When one selects "None" for the center speaker, nothing happens on my machine. The center speaker should turn off and the material should move to the LF and RF with 3 dB of attenuation. It does not. I would like someone to verify this. This is not trivial. If these controls are inoperative, we have a problem. BTW, when you press the channel check button, it works properly, i.e. the center channel is silent. When you play a disc, the center channel plays normally and the information is not transferred to the LF and RF. Please try it and let me know please. I just checked it.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Earlier in this thread or the other one I asked about an anomaly I discovered in the XA2. When one selects "None" for the center speaker, nothing happens on my machine. The center speaker should turn off and the material should move to the LF and RF with 3 dB of attenuation. It does not. I would like someone to verify this. This is not trivial. If these controls are inoperative, we have a problem. BTW, when you press the channel check button, it works properly, i.e. the center channel is silent. When you play a disc, the center channel plays normally and the information is not transferred to the LF and RF. Please try it and let me know please. I just checked it.



I noticed the same thing with the subwoofer control in my testing of the LFE issue. Turning it on or off has no effect. It always works exactly the same.


----------



## MrHifi

I think that someone in the engineering dept. blew it. This is a big deal. Who should we approach at Toshiba? I called the service number and they said it must be mine. They say to send it in for service. I need to verify whether it is a systemic problem or if it is just mine.


----------



## glide95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see we don't have a thread for this yet, but how about we discuss our reports on the upcoming Toshiba HD-XA2. Mines is scheduled to deliver in two weeks. Let's have some feedback on the first 1080p HD-DVD player ever made.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Just unpacked and set-up my XA2. HDMI out to a Panny 900 and toslink (bitstream) to an Outlaw pre-pro. Unfortunately it is still daylight here on the West Coast and I get some light in my theater, so I can't make a judgment about picture quality. But everything seems to be working and the DD surround is as good as ever with my DefTech bi-polar front towers, direct firing center, and Mirage bi-polar towers in back for surrounds (they blend nicely with the DefTechs).


I can't use the Dolby True since I use the 5.1 analog inputs on the pre/pro for my Pioneer SACD/DVD-A player. But I can live with regular DD. I put on the opening sequence to Ice Age it sounded great. I can't imagine how much better Dolby True HD would be.


Set-up was a no brainer. I'll write more once I can check out the PQ.


----------



## IndianaGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is related to my problem. read a few posts up about my "menu issues".
> 
> It's the same type of deal.
> 
> When you go into the set-up menu go to resolution when you have been playing an SD-DVD.
> 
> See if it's blurry.
> 
> Then reselect a resolution and it clears up. If you then play a SD-DVD it will be blurry next time you go into the set-up.
> 
> If you only have played an HD-DVD it will still be clear.
> 
> sharky, please check this out when you have time, because I see the same thing you do.
> 
> 
> Scott



Sounds like you're using component video which restricts SD DVDs to 480p even though you are set for "up to 1080i" or "up to 720p". This would explain why the problem occurs when you put in an SD DVD and then goes away when you switch back to an HD DVD. This would not happen with HDMI (unless you had a display with DVI and even then it should be fixed with v1.3 of the firmware). HDMI with HDCP is required for upconverting SD DVDs and even then I believe they prevent 1080p mode.


----------



## ssamuels

I have an HD-XA2 with software upgraded to v1.3, using HDMI connection to HDMI on my Samsung HLS tv. I recently had the tv ISF calibrated. The black level on the XA2 is too low compared to all other sources, including the ISF test equipment, and I have to compensate by adjusting the "brightness" setting in the XA2 by +5. Also, changing the "enhanced black" setting on the XA2 does not make any difference.


Has anyone else experienced this? Is this the crushed black issue that people have experienced with a DVI connection, even though I am using HDMI?


----------



## dayvo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you. I'm gonna try to check out a buddies later tonight.
> 
> 
> scott



Scott just left my place where we confirmed the same effect he saw on his set-up. My XA2 is connected to a 56" Samsung 1080P DLP via HDMI. Normally the text in the set-up menu is very clear. If you enter the set-up menu immediately after stopping play of an SD DVD, the text is slightly fuzzy. Switching from 1080P to 1080i resolution and back makes the text clear again. It's a subtle, but noticeable change on my 56" set. Probably much more pronounced on Scott's front projection system. Might be even less obvious on a 1080i or 720p set.


----------



## rudolpht

WTFO.


1) If switch sources you need to start the disc from the beginning????


2) The bookmark feature is a lousy (long/slow) alternative.


3) Children of Men "crashes" at 1:05 into the movie 4 times, flip to DVD to watch the rest. This is my only DVD/HD-DVD flipper and it will be my LAST


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndianaGeorge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're using component video which restricts SD DVDs to 480p even though you are set for "up to 1080i" or "up to 720p". This would explain why the problem occurs when you put in an SD DVD and then goes away when you switch back to an HD DVD. This would not happen with HDMI (unless you had a display with DVI and even then it should be fixed with v1.3 of the firmware). HDMI with HDCP is required for upconverting SD DVDs and even then I believe they prevent 1080p mode.




It does the same thing on HDMI and Component.

The only reason it's a issue, is if it's affecting SD-DVD playback.

Is there a test pattern I could use to see if that's the case.


Scott


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you. I'm gonna try to check out a buddies later tonight.
> 
> 
> scott




Scott, Can't really see the same problem with the menu PQ. I did find however that utilizing the "Edge Enhancement" and some of the noise blocker functions really cleared up the picture, at least to my eyes...


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who should we approach at Toshiba? I called the service number and they said it must be mine. They say to send it in for service. I need to verify whether it is a systemic problem or if it is just mine.



I'm way ahead of you. I've spoken directly to Toshiba senior management and given them my findings. They're aware of it and working on it now.


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

anyone know of a future firmware upgrade where the audio can be louder? using the 5.1 nalog inputs I have to turn the volume way up to hear anything when compared to the bdphd1.


----------



## Mr_Happy

I'm seeing some picture noise from my XA2 and was wondering if anyone else has seen this problem - occasionally while watching a movie I see a broken horizontal white line flicker on the screen, only about a pixel in width. It doesn't happen all the time (I only notice it a handful of times during a movie) and usually lasts for less than a second. I'm using fw1.3. I thought it might an hdmi problem, but it shows up on component as well, both on my crt tv and projector. I didn't have this problem before on my xa1 and I'm thinking I just got a bad unit that I should exchange. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## MrHifi

Way to go Josh. This is really annoying. I'm glad you were successfull.


BTW, I use a Pioneer DVL 700 combo unit to play laser discs. Although not as sophisticated as the very last models that came with component (480i) conections, pictures look good through the S connector.


----------



## Sunny44

MR_HAPPY,


I noticed this for the first time last night while watching Syriana, it happened about three times during the movie, it appeared about center screen. I have not noticed this on any of the other six or seven movies I've watched so far.


----------



## Mr_Happy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunny44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MR_HAPPY,
> 
> 
> I noticed this for the first time last night while watching Syriana, it happened about three times during the movie, it appeared about center screen. I have not noticed this on any of the other six or seven movies I've watched so far.



That sounds like what I see too, except I could see it in every hddvd I played. It shows up near the middle of the screen, maybe a little below center.


----------



## MrHifi

Mr. Happy et al,


What you describe sounds like a tracking problem. If cleaning the disc does not work. You have a problem. I have rouble starting some rental discs. Takes a lot of finnagling to get the picture going. HD DVD is much more sensitive to tracking errors I find.


----------



## lovswr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday I received my check disc for the HD DVD version of DVE. It has the SD on the flip side. Monday we're going to calibrate our showroom TVs.
> 
> 
> DVE's HD DVD should be shipping by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> -Robert



HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!!!



As an aside, all of you waiting for HDMI 1.3 go here & read the thread here at AVS, where a lot of people 100 times smarter than me debunk the mystrey of HDMI 1.3 




You are not getting Deep Color out of HD-DVD or Blu-ray, because it would "break' both of those specs as written. You don't need 1.3 for the "lossless" codecs as long as it is decoded in some upcoming player (by the way you want it decoded in the player if you want to get at any sound other than the movie itself ...yay HDCP








) If your display & player are both 1.3 you can get the lip sync thing. 


Just make sure that you have a receiver/pre-pro that will take LPCM in all its (up to) 7.1 glory


----------



## kewlteacher

Got my Xa2 (536 plus shipping)..and I must say.....using it for just a few hours I conclude that the machine is Great. Easy downloading the firmware update. Amazing difference!


I have my machine hooked up to a Panny 900ae. I notice a remarkable difference in the upscaling of Sd dvds using the Xa2. I have watched portions of several of my favorites and I immediately notice details not seen in previous viewing.


I have had no problem with and dvd hanging up or skipping either. Of course my use is limited to a few hours.


I took the Xa2 out of the box, hooked it up via the ethernet connection, downloaded the firmware...hooked up the HDMI and optical sound outputs and was ready to go. Even the dolby 5.1 sound of this machine goes far past the prior Samsung Player I was using.


Overall, I am very impressed with this machine. I think the upscaling ability is going to make this a machine I do not regret purchasing.


HD DVD output is outstanding also.


If you are thinking about pulling the trigger on this one, the price is just about right in my opinion.....


Enjoy


----------



## zoopop

I received a free Toshiba upscaler DVD player for my projector purchase. Its the K860 model and I hooked it up last night to the Hitachi projector. The picture looked like crap when it was upscaled at 720p & 1080i (didn't bother w/ 480P). The blacks look really blotchy. When I hooked up my xbox 360 via component at 480p the picture looked great.


My question is, the upscaler on the Xa2 won't look as bad as the Toshiba K860? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Booth

A friend came over to check out my XA2 last night. He's also an A/V nut with high def TVs in 4 different rooms in his house. (And networked computers everywhere, but that's another story.) Until last night, he had not really spent much time looking at either HD-DVD or Blu-ray because his main screen (Sony CRT RP) doesn't have HDMI. To say that he was impressed with HD-DVD would be an understatement. I put the standard def version of King Kong on the Oppo and the HD-DVD version on the XA2. We still framed them both and then A/B'd them. He said the difference is much larger than he would have expected. Now he's "pissed" that his main TV doesn't have HDMI.










Further... after discussing the "flaws" in the Oppo's SD-DVD image, we put the standard def disc in the XA2. He was again stunned by how much sharper and cleaner the SD-DVD image looked on the XA2. In fact, he thought I had possibly set the Oppo so it wasn't upconverting. Double-checked that and, sure enough, it was set for 1080i.


I am still planning to pull out the pro camera gear and take some photos comparing the Oppo SD with the XA2 SD and XA2 HD. Hopefully this week.


Mark


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend came over to check out my XA2 last night. He's also an A/V nut with high def TVs in 4 different rooms in his house. (And networked computers everywhere, but that's another story.) Until last night, he had not really spent much time looking at either HD-DVD or Blu-ray because his main screen (Sony CRT RP) doesn't have HDMI. To say that he was impressed with HD-DVD would be an understatement. I put the standard def version of King Kong on the Oppo and the HD-DVD version on the XA2. We still framed them both and then A/B'd them. He said the difference is much larger than he would have expected. Now he's "pissed" that his main TV doesn't have HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further... after discussing the "flaws" in the Oppo's SD-DVD image, we put the standard def disc in the XA2. He was again stunned by how much sharper and cleaner the SD-DVD image looked on the XA2. In fact, he thought I had possibly set the Oppo so it wasn't upconverting. Double-checked that and, sure enough, it was set for 1080i.
> 
> 
> I am still planning to pull out the pro camera gear and take some photos comparing the Oppo SD with the XA2 SD and XA2 HD. Hopefully this week.
> 
> 
> Mark



Which Oppo?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now he's "pissed" that his main TV doesn't have HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



I bet with analog it would look just as good.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am still planning to pull out the pro camera gear and take some photos comparing the Oppo SD with the XA2 SD and XA2 HD. Hopefully this week.
> 
> 
> Mark



I sold my Oppo when I saw how good the A1 upconverted.


Recently, I upgraded to the XA2 and it looks magnificent too....definately a great upconverting player for sd content.


Cant wait to see your comparisons.


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sold my Oppo when I saw how good the A1 upconverted.
> 
> 
> Recently, I upgraded to the XA2 and it looks magnificent too....definately a great upconverting player for sd content.
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see your comparisons.



Second that -- I returned my Oppo 981 after being somewhat disappointed with the 1080p upconversion (vis-a-vis my 60A2000 RPTV's upconversion). With the XA2 -- it's simply a no contest -- the clarity of the image and the vividness of the colours is simply astounding...


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Second that -- I returned my Oppo 981 after being somewhat disappointed with the 1080p upconversion (vis-a-vis my 60A2000 RPTV's upconversion). With the XA2 -- it's simply a no contest -- the clarity of the image and the vividness of the colours is simply astounding...



Same here.

My main complaint against the 981 was the general green tint and the slight macroblocking. Otherwise, it was quite decent though, but not in league with the XA2.


----------



## glide95

kewlteacher: "I have my machine hooked up to a Panny 900ae. I notice a remarkable difference in the upscaling of Sd dvds using the Xa2. I have watched portions of several of my favorites and I immediately notice details not seen in previous viewing."


DITTO THAT! And I have yet to upload the firmware - waiting for the disc from Toshiba.


----------



## Mark Booth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which Oppo?



Oppo 971.


Mark


----------



## ChickD1

Hello: I am wondering if anyone else has seen a message when loading a Std DVD into the HDXA2, that says, "Output Restricted, the ... will be played at/converted to 480P" or something like that. The message only flashes on the screen briefly.


Disks where this has been observed: Superbit version of Air Force One, and Casino. Message not seen on many other disks.


I am guessing there will be many others as I go through the existing Std DVD library.


Most important: If you push the DISPLAY button on the remote, the screen indicates 1080P output, NOT lower res 480P


Anyone know what's gone on here?


HDXA2 connnected via HDMI to Samsung 1080P DLP RP TV.


----------



## MrHifi

I tried a diffeent comparison. My $1,500.00+ Pioneer Elite DV-09 puts out 480i via component. I ran that feed into my HD81 projector which includes a sophisticated Genum scaler in its VXD switcher/scaler which is part of every HD81. The HD81 scales everything to 1080p. So, I compared the Pioneer Elite DV-09 to the XA2 using its internal upconversion to 1080p and running that to the D81. The XA2 was a little better but the old Pioneer held its own well. I think it did so mostly because of the Genum scaler in the VXP. I'm still glad I bought the XA2. HD DVD is amazing via disc.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChickD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello: I am wondering if anyone else has seen a message when loading a Std DVD into the HDXA2, that says, "Output Restricted, the ... will be played at/converted to 480P" or something like that. The message only flashes on the screen briefly.
> 
> 
> Disks where this has been observed: Superbit version of Air Force One, and Casino. Message not seen on many other disks.
> 
> 
> I am guessing there will be many others as I go through the existing Std DVD library.
> 
> 
> Most important: If you push the DISPLAY button on the remote, the screen indicates 1080P output, NOT lower res 480P
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's gone on here?
> 
> 
> HDXA2 connnected via HDMI to Samsung 1080P DLP RP TV.



That message is only supposed to appear if you watch standard DVDs over the component outputs. Seems that your player has a glitch and is displaying it over HDMI also, but fortunately not downscaling the image.


----------



## scottyb

Anyone ever take a look at your "setup menu" when a SD-DVD has been playing.

It's very blurry.

Not the menu on the DVD but "setup" on the Toshiba remote.

Take a look and tell me what ya see, please.

When an HD-DVD has been playing it's clear.


scott


----------



## aaronwt

You mean it looks blurry how all SD DVD does?


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean it looks blurry how all SD DVD does?



I don't understand.


The menus themselves look blurry, so I'm not sure if it affects DVD plyback.


Scott


----------



## angelo913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> 
> 
> The menus themselves look blurry, so I'm not sure if it affects DVD plyback.
> 
> 
> Scott



Sound like it's outputting 480i and NOT 1080i.


...Angelo


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That message is only supposed to appear if you watch standard DVDs over the component outputs. Seems that your player has a glitch and is displaying it over HDMI also, but fortunately not downscaling the image.



Thank you for the reply, it did not appear to be decreasing the output resolution. It sounds like your explanation is likely the correct one. I didn't find anything in the manual, although that doesn't mean there was no mention.


----------



## shodoug

deleted text...


----------



## scottyb

Doug,


Can you do me a favor.

Have the XA2 go straight to the projector and go to setup menu.

Select a res with an HD DVD, look at the clarity of the setup menu.

Then put in an SD DVD, play it for a couple seconds or minutes. Hit stop and go back into the setup menu.

On my player it gets blurry until you reselect a different res.

This Exact same thing happened on a buddy's player also, on a different display.

I checked and it is oputputting 1080p.

Why would the setup menu on the player be blurry?

My only concern about this problem would be that this is what's playing back on the disc also in which case I could have a clearer pic on SD DVD if this is a fault.


scott


----------



## dseliger

Okay i read through as much of the thread as i can so i apologize if this has been discussed already.


I have a XA2 running 1.3 and a Optoma HD81.


I output my XA2 into the HD81 and im losing HDMI sync contantly...every now and then it will sync back on up and give me a picture then it will drop again. I've tried a different HDMI cable and no go...my PS3 and Satellite work fine so i know its not the port on the HD81.


I did notice that the HDMI indicator on the XA2 goes off and it switches to 1080i when i lose the picture.


Anyone know whats up??


----------



## shodoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> 
> Can you do me a favor.
> 
> Have the XA2 go straight to the projector and go to setup menu.
> 
> Select a res with an HD DVD, look at the clarity of the setup menu.
> 
> Then put in an SD DVD, play it for a couple seconds or minutes. Hit stop and go back into the setup menu.
> 
> On my player it gets blurry until you reselect a different res.
> 
> This Exact same thing happened on a buddy's player also, on a different display.
> 
> I checked and it is oputputting 1080p.
> 
> Why would the setup menu on the player be blurry?
> 
> My only concern about this problem would be that this is what's playing back on the disc also in which case I could have a clearer pic on SD DVD if this is a fault.
> 
> 
> scott



I am sorry Scott,


I misunderstood what you were saying. To save me any further embarrassment, please disregard my last statement.










Doug


----------



## mikethewxguy

Hey guys...just got my AX2 from Robert at VE --- great service! Thanks Robert!!!


I'm upgrading from an AX1...which was previously upgraded to from the RCA HD-DVD player... yeah, I'm hooked










Anyway, the only "issue" I'm having is:


It will take about 45 seconds to upwards of 2 minutes before I can get any video to display.


I'll put the HD-DVD in the player, close the drawer, the disc starts up (I hear audio) and then I'll have to wait awhile for the video to start displaying. This happens on each movie (tonight: Happy Feet and End of Days)...this never happened with my RCA player or even the AX1.


My components:


AX2--->HDMI--->5x1 Monoprice Switch--->HDMI--->Panasonic PT-AX100U


Any ideas or remedies for me?


----------



## tundrSQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys...just got my AX2 from Robert at VE --- great service! Thanks Robert!!!
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading from an AX1...which was previously upgraded to from the RCA HD-DVD player... yeah, I'm hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only "issue" I'm having is:
> 
> 
> It will take about 45 seconds to upwards of 2 minutes before I can video to display. I'll put the HD-DVD in the player, close the drawer, the disc starts up (I hear audio) and then I'll have to wait awhile for the video to start displaying. This happens on each movie (tonight: Happy Feet and End of Days)...this never happened with my RCA player or even the AX1.
> 
> 
> My components:
> 
> 
> AX2--->HDMI--->5x1 Monoprice Switch--->HDMI--->Panasonic PT-AX100U
> 
> 
> Any ideas or remedies for me?



I just got my XA2 from robert today too...upgraded from an A1, all I can say is the functionality of the XA2 over the a1 is like night and day. I was expecting a 80-100% increase in usability and I got at least a 300% increase.


NO delay in video at all, so I would suspect the switch as being the problem. i am going HDMI direct to a sammy DLP and analog audio to my AVR. Did you do the FW update first? If not that may be it it.


----------



## mikethewxguy

I have the latest firmware and I'm also using the analog output from the AX2.


It's just strange that this would happen with the ax2 when it wasn't happening with the ax1, with the exact same setup (including the switch).


----------



## lovingdvd

My XA2 shut itself down and powered off while playing Superman Returns at Chapter 21. Anyone else had this happen? I then tried a second time and the same thing happened in the same spot. I then restarted at Chapter 22 and it finished the movie just fine. Annoying, but hopefully its not a hardware issue with the unit... ?


----------



## mikethewxguy

lovingdvd - I'll try that chapter later tonight or tomorrow afternoon and report back to you here...


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 shut itself down and powered off while playing Superman Returns at Chapter 21. Anyone else had this happen? I then tried a second time and the same thing happened in the same spot. I then restarted at Chapter 22 and it finished the movie just fine. Annoying, but hopefully its not a hardware issue with the unit... ?



That sucks.


Just to cover all bases, see if the disc itself has any fingerprints or other marks.


----------



## cybersoga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 shut itself down and powered off while playing Superman Returns at Chapter 21. Anyone else had this happen? I then tried a second time and the same thing happened in the same spot. I then restarted at Chapter 22 and it finished the movie just fine. Annoying, but hopefully its not a hardware issue with the unit... ?



Maybe it over-heated, do you have plenty of air flow around it?


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys...just got my AX2 from Robert at VE --- great service! Thanks Robert!!!
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading from an AX1...which was previously upgraded to from the RCA HD-DVD player... yeah, I'm hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only "issue" I'm having is:
> 
> 
> It will take about 45 seconds to upwards of 2 minutes before I can get any video to display.
> 
> 
> I'll put the HD-DVD in the player, close the drawer, the disc starts up (I hear audio) and then I'll have to wait awhile for the video to start displaying. This happens on each movie (tonight: Happy Feet and End of Days)...this never happened with my RCA player or even the AX1.
> 
> 
> My components:
> 
> 
> AX2--->HDMI--->5x1 Monoprice Switch--->HDMI--->Panasonic PT-AX100U
> 
> 
> Any ideas or remedies for me?



Try taking the switch out of the chain. There were some reports floating around some switches were causeing problems.


scott


----------



## Don_C

I have an XA1 and upgraded to an XA2.


With some commercial Audio CD's I get a "NO DISC" error with XA2. Others work fine.


My XA1 plays them all.


I tried "pulling the plug" and other remedies - no change.


Very unusual. Maybe a return is warranted.


Don


----------



## MrHifi

Are you using 1080p mode? If so, try setting it to "up to 1080i". It connects faster on mine by a factor of 5x.


----------



## tuanle12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That message is only supposed to appear if you watch standard DVDs over the component outputs. Seems that your player has a glitch and is displaying it over HDMI also, but fortunately not downscaling the image.



Same for tme


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys...just got my AX2 from Robert at VE --- great service! Thanks Robert!!!
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading from an AX1...which was previously upgraded to from the RCA HD-DVD player... yeah, I'm hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only "issue" I'm having is:
> 
> 
> It will take about 45 seconds to upwards of 2 minutes before I can get any video to display.
> 
> 
> I'll put the HD-DVD in the player, close the drawer, the disc starts up (I hear audio) and then I'll have to wait awhile for the video to start displaying. This happens on each movie (tonight: Happy Feet and End of Days)...this never happened with my RCA player or even the AX1.
> 
> 
> My components:
> 
> 
> AX2--->HDMI--->5x1 Monoprice Switch--->HDMI--->Panasonic PT-AX100U
> 
> 
> Any ideas or remedies for me?



I had the same problem, but using a Gefen HDMI 3:1 switcher. Took about 3mins to get the video image. You're sending out a 1080p image. If you switch it to 1080i, it should give you an image immediately.


My fix was dumping my Gefen switcher for the newly released 4:1 switcher by Radiiant.


Now every source goes in immediately, except I get an ugly greenish image when I switch from my Cable box to my Oppo. Minor bug, so I toggled my Pronto to always switch from the HD player, then the greenish tint doesn't appear. Weird, I know...


Someone said it could be the settings of my Oppo; RGB vs. YMG...or something like that...Havn't checked that yet.


Anyways, get rid of your Monoprice and get the Radiiant, and you'll have no trouble passing the 1080p signal.


~~~CANT STOP THE SIGNAL~~~


----------



## mikethewxguy




> Quote:
> I had the same problem, but using a Gefen HDMI 3:1 switcher. Took about 3mins to get the video image. You're sending out a 1080p image. If you switch it to 1080i, it should give you an image immediately.



I think I have it set at 1080i - but I will double-check tomorrow.



> Quote:
> Anyways, get rid of your Monoprice and get the Radiiant, and you'll have no trouble passing the 1080p signal.



Is the $199.99 price direct from Radiient the best price on the 4x1 switch?


I really need 5 HDMI ports (actually need 6 or 7 to be honest!)


----------



## spdls1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XA2 shut itself down and powered off while playing Superman Returns at Chapter 21. Anyone else had this happen? I then tried a second time and the same thing happened in the same spot. I then restarted at Chapter 22 and it finished the movie just fine. Annoying, but hopefully its not a hardware issue with the unit... ?



I had an issue as well on chapter 21 when playing superman returns. The audio and video stuttered for about 20 seconds and then the audio was out of sync with the video. Playback was fine when I restarted the movie on chapter 22.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I have it set at 1080i - but I will double-check tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the $199.99 price direct from Radiient the best price on the 4x1 switch?
> 
> 
> I really need 5 HDMI ports (actually need 6 or 7 to be honest!)



Sounds about right. I got the one w/ the RS port, so u can flash update and whatnot.


Not sure if they have a 5:1 switcher or higher. Perhaps getting 2 switchers. Make sure you have two HDMI ins on yer display...


----------



## Adam_ME

I finally got around to hooking up my XA2 last night. It's connected via HDMI. Here are my impressions:

The good:


1) Load times are much faster. The initial boot is almost as long as the A1, but after that, popping in a disc and playing it takes almost no time at all. It still doesn't compare to the PS3's speed, but what HD player does?


2) Picture quality is great. I don't necessarily see much of an improvement in the upconverting of SD-DVDs compared to the A1, but I'll reserve judgment on that one for the time being since I was watching them on a 32" LCD. There's probably a more noticable difference on a larger display. The important thing is everything I tested looked nice.


3) I tried the Serenity HD-DVD and it never skipped or stuttered where it used to on the A1. Children of Men did give me trouble the first time I tried it. But after I shut off the player and tried it again, it played flawlessly.

The bad:


1) Lip synch issues. I noticed it on a few SD-DVDs I tried. It was really distracting. Thankfully it never happened on any HD-DVDs I tested.


2) Low LFE. This is the biggest problem I have with the player. There was almost no bass on any movies I played, SD-DVD or HD-DVD. I'd heard about this problem when reading up on the XA2, but I was under the impression it only affected people who were using the analog outs. Has anyone else experienced this using the HDMI connection?

The annoying:


1) Rewinding and fast-forwarding. There's a brief pause when you hit the rewind or fast-forward buttons which makes it really difficult to pinpoint where you want to resume playing. The A1 doesn't have this issue, so hopefully it gets fixed soon.



I guess in summary what I wanna know is do I have a defective player on my hands, or are most people dealing with the same problems? I thought the low LFE wasn't an issue if you avoided using the analog outs. And what about the lipsynch problem? Is there anything I can do in the setup mode to fix that?


----------



## RockStrongo

Well, my XA2 seems to have stopped working...sd and hd dvds load, but I get no picture or sound via hdmi.


Ive tried different cables and input on my tv and it doesnt fix it.....occasionally, it will load and play, then the screen freezes and I get green lines all over the screen.


ARGHHHH!!!


Does it sound defective or has anyone done anything to get past this? I cant even get into the setup via HDMI.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, my XA2 seems to have stopped working...sd and hd dvds load, but I get no picture or sound via hdmi.
> 
> 
> Ive tried different cables and input on my tv and it doesnt fix it.....occasionally, it will load and play, then the screen freezes and I get green lines all over the screen.
> 
> 
> ARGHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> Does it sound defective or has anyone done anything to get past this? I cant even get into the setup via HDMI.



This is horrible. Feel bad for you, man. Hope you get this fixed or atleast refunded/repaired.


----------------------------------


As for low LFE via HDMI : I also experienced this as well. I've been using Analog/Co-Ax and LFE is perfect, but I recently tested HDMI, and the audio had very low bass when compared to exact sequences from the Co-Ax setup.


Prolly had to turn up the LFE on the sub, but didnt do it because the video didn't work thru my Denon 3806










It worked using a Powered Splitter, but it took around 3-4minutes for it to negotiate the HDCP. Wasn't worth it...


----------



## Mark Booth

Set your XA2's speaker sizes to LARGE. The factory default is small. The speaker size setting also affects the HDMI audio. It doesn't seem like it should, but it does. Changing the speaker sizes to Large (in the XA2) cured the LFE problems for me.


I've also noticed some lip-sync issues with the XA2. Unfortunately, this is all too common with regard to ANY high definition source (cable, satellite and OTA are all affected sometimes too). I adjust for it with my Pioneer 72TSXV's built-in audio sync adjustment. Works great. But, frankly, I was surprised that the XA2 didn't have an audio delay adjustment built-in since my Oppo has one.


Mark


----------



## RockStrongo

Wow, ive played around with it some more and cannot get a picture at all now. Not on hdmi, not on component (mode 1 or 2) and not even on regular av cable (mode 1). DAMN! This thing is fckd up! I tried all of these separately and not connected at the same time. Its like it still thinks its hdmi.


Component and composite inputs say "Not Supported Mode" on my tv. I know its not the set because my xbox360 works fine on the same component input I tried.


Its odd cause it was working perfectly last week. Now, I get nothing.


Its definately going back to amazon.


----------



## Bill C.

Hey, bring it over here...I'd be glad to, uh, troubleshoot it for you.


----------



## tundrSQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, ive played around with it some more and cannot get a picture at all now. Not on hdmi, not on component (mode 1 or 2) and not even on regular av cable (mode 1). DAMN! This thing is fckd up! I tried all of these separately and not connected at the same time. Its like it still thinks its hdmi.
> 
> 
> Component and composite inputs say "Not Supported Mode" on my tv. I know its not the set because my xbox360 works fine on the same component input I tried.
> 
> 
> Its odd cause it was working perfectly last week. Now, I get nothing.
> 
> 
> Its definately going back to amazon.




did you inititalize it before this happened? Try hitting the v_out button on the remote. (sorry if this has been gone over already)


----------



## tpham

Take a look at Monprice.com. BTW, I don't work for them ;-)


Cheers,

TP



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I have it set at 1080i - but I will double-check tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the $199.99 price direct from Radiient the best price on the 4x1 switch?
> 
> 
> I really need 5 HDMI ports (actually need 6 or 7 to be honest!)


----------



## PLincoln

all these horror stories about lip syncing and the machine crashing because of combo discs is making me reconsider...I have an A2 sitting downstairs that I am returning because I was disappointed with SD content..so I ordered the XA2...seems I might be jumping from the kettle into the fire....I've got no problem sucking it up as long as toshiba is confident that these things can be addressed via firmware updates...


----------



## MrHifi

I've had to unplug/replug mine several times on startup. It freezes on the welcome sign. One replug does it. Not very nice. My first Toshiba product is not providing a pleasant experience.


1. Switches to select speaker size and/or presence do not work via analog.

2. It takes 4 minutes to lock at 1080p.

3. It fails to start at all sometimes requiring a replug.

4. No promised 1080p/24 upgrade.

5. Noisy fan.

6. Disc Tray is cheap and flimsy.


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had to unplug/replug mine several times on startup. It freezes on the welcome sign. One replug does it. Not very nice. My first Toshiba product is not providing a pleasant experience.
> 
> 
> 1. Switches to select speaker size and/or presence do not work via analog.
> 
> 2. It takes 4 minutes to lock at 1080p.
> 
> 3. It fails to start at all sometimes requiring a replug.
> 
> 4. No promised 1080p/24 upgrade.
> 
> 5. Noisy fan.
> 
> 6. Disc Tray is cheap and flimsy.




Art, try using the Radiient HDMI switcher, as it works for me like a charm outputting 1080p and going to my Mitsu HC5000. Ceiling mounted; about 15' HDMI cable.


----------



## Adam_ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Set your XA2's speaker sizes to LARGE. The factory default is small. The speaker size setting also affects the HDMI audio. It doesn't seem like it should, but it does. Changing the speaker sizes to Large (in the XA2) cured the LFE problems for me.
> 
> 
> Mark



They already were set to large. I tried adjusting the subwoofer level in the Setup mode, but that didn't make any difference. I also tried running the XA2 using the analog outs and there was maybe a little bit more LFE. But the problem is there no matter what I do. I guess at this point the only option is to change the settings on my receiver, but Toshiba better get this fixed soon via firmware.


----------



## mikethewxguy




> Quote:
> Make sure you have two HDMI ins on yer display...



yeah, that's another issue...the PT-AX100U only has 1 HDMI input...


I already own the Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch...


It wouldn't be possible to "daisy-chain" 2 switchers would it? Perhaps using Port 1 on my current switch to connect via HDMI to a 2nd switch?


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_ME* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They already were set to large. I tried adjusting the subwoofer level in the Setup mode, but that didn't make any difference. I also tried running the XA2 using the analog outs and there was maybe a little bit more LFE. But the problem is there no matter what I do. I guess at this point the only option is to change the settings on my receiver, but Toshiba better get this fixed soon via firmware.



what receiver?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLincoln* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> all these horror stories about lip syncing and the machine crashing because of combo discs is making me reconsider...I have an A2 sitting downstairs that I am returning because I was disappointed with SD content..so I ordered the XA2...seems I might be jumping from the kettle into the fire....I've got no problem sucking it up as long as toshiba is confident that these things can be addressed via firmware updates...



I have had the XA2 for 10 days now and perhaps I have just been lucky but so far, so good. I have had no issues playing either HD DVD or SD discs. The unit powers up and the disc drawer opens quicker than my Sony BDP-S1. Picture and sound quality are excellent.


----------



## PLincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the XA2 for 10 days now and perhaps I have just been lucky but so far, so good. I have had no issues playing either HD DVD or SD discs. The unit powers up and the disc drawer opens quicker than my Sony BDP-S1. Picture and sound quality are excellent.



that's the part that I can't get..it's like a coin flip..some people report flawless operation others are so frustrated they want to toss the XA2 out the window ... hopefully I land on the right side


----------



## LisaM

I agree with you, which is why I bought my unit from Amazon since I knew that if it was defective, I would be able to return or exchange it without a hassle.


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, ive played around with it some more and cannot get a picture at all now. Not on hdmi, not on component (mode 1 or 2) and not even on regular av cable (mode 1). DAMN! This thing is fckd up! I tried all of these separately and not connected at the same time. Its like it still thinks its hdmi.
> 
> 
> Component and composite inputs say "Not Supported Mode" on my tv. I know its not the set because my xbox360 works fine on the same component input I tried.
> 
> 
> Its odd cause it was working perfectly last week. Now, I get nothing.
> 
> 
> Its definately going back to amazon.




Did you for some reason change the Mode Switch from 2 to 1 on the front panel?


----------



## [email protected]

I have owned my XA2 for approx 3 weeks now and not a single issue.

I have my XA2 connected to a DENON 3806 connected to an SAMMY HL-S5679W

LED.


I have already uploaded the new upgrade disc for the XA2.


HDMI into the 3806 along with HDMI MOTOROLA CABLE BOX also connected

through the DENON 3806.


No lip-synch issues. No lfe bass issues response is excellant. I have set my speakers to large in the XA2 and sub to 80hz.


Sd pictures is also excellant. HD picture quality is just amazing.


My speakers are all BOSE 10.2 MAIN, 301 SIDE, VCS-10 CENTER 101 REARS.


SUBWOOFER IS A VELODYNE CTS-120










I am just wondering if people are just having hand-shake issues, and or they

have not set up all the internal setting properly.


Remember you have to tell the DENON that you are using HDMI connections

for the picture and sound connections. Plus set all the setting's in the XA2 to

use HDMI.


GOOD LUCK

STEPHEN


----------



## Keith AP

Lisa and Stephen,


Many of the reports have to do with the Universal HD-DVD/SD-DVD combo disks - have you tried those too?


----------



## LisaM

I watched Superman Returns over the weekend, which is a combo disc. I did not have any problems with it. I believe that is the only combo disc I have tried thus far. (I did have the problems with low LFE and low audio that many posters have mentioned when using the 5.1 hookup. The lack of problems I am referring to are freezes, skipping, etc...)


----------



## MrHifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Art, try using the Radiient HDMI switcher, as it works for me like a charm outputting 1080p and going to my Mitsu HC5000. Ceiling mounted; about 15' HDMI cable.



My Optoma HD81 comes with a superb VXD switcher/scaler that upscales everything to the projector's 1080p native resolution. I do not need or want another

hdmi switcher.

the

vxd has 3

hdmi inputs plus an HDMI loop if you have a compatible receiver.


My main issue is the damn analog speaker size switches. My center channel does not work. I believe the LFE channel does not work either. I am unable to redirect it and the center channel. Most people do not check the little things I am afraid. If you are spending this kind of money for a quality device, you have the right to expect a working, flawless product. The XA2 is hardly flawless. I am surprised that Dolby Labs has not gone after Optoma for failing to provide working center and LFE

channel selection and redirection switches, WORKING being the operative word.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the XA2 for 10 days now and perhaps I have just been lucky but so far, so good. I have had no issues playing either HD DVD or SD discs. The unit powers up and the disc drawer opens quicker than my Sony BDP-S1. Picture and sound quality are excellent.



Mine was flawless for a couple weeks and then BAM problems.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tundrSQ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did you inititalize it before this happened? Try hitting the v_out button on the remote. (sorry if this has been gone over already)



No, I did not initialize. I did hard reboots.


There is no V-out button on the XA2 remote. I think thats only for the A1 and maybe A2.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you for some reason change the Mode Switch from 2 to 1 on the front panel?



I did switch to mode 1 for component and composite. Still didnt work.


I tried just about everything. I couldnt get back into the setup to try changing the speaker settings though (someone suggested switching to small).


Amazon already set up another order for me. Ill be sending this one back.


I have the A20 also and will probably keep it unless people report problems with it. My experience with the XA2 and other reports are just a bit scary.


My A2 was flawless when I had it.


At one time, Ive owned all of the Toshiba HD-DVD players except the XA1. The A1 worked great except the occasional not playing DVD-Rs and the slow load time.


The A2 worked well, but I wanted 1080p for my set. So, I got the XA2.


I have the A20 connected so far and no issues. The picture looks very similar to the XA2. I see no noticeable difference on SD or HD, but Im going on memory.


----------



## zoro

hullo Rock, would you mind, commenting.


1. responce time.

2. 1080p upscale.

3. hd dvd 1080p playback9colors0sharpness

4. audio hdmi


between a20 and xa2..i am debating between 2, and would like to save $200


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hullo Rock, would you mind, commenting.
> 
> 
> 1. responce time.
> 
> 2. 1080p upscale.
> 
> 3. hd dvd 1080p playback9colors0sharpness
> 
> 4. audio hdmi
> 
> 
> between a20 and xa2..i am debating between 2, and would like to save $200



Ill ellaborate after I play around with it some more. I have the A20 connected to my Sammy 1080p DLP 7178w via HDMI from an Onkyo audio receiver (604 I believe is the model number).


So far, I tested a few sd dvds, burned dvd-rs, home-authored hd-dvds,reg hd-dvd, and combo hd-dvd.


They all played fine except the combo hd-dvd (children of men). It took a second load to get it to work and even on that load, it was very slow.


I need to try another combo and see if it does the same. I had changed the twin format to DVD though. I wonder if changing that to hd-dvd will do anything.


As far as the reponse time, it seemed as fast as the XA2, but I didnt notice it being faster (though it might be).


The 1080p upscaling looked good and I dont remember it being worse than the XA2, but again, I didnt have them connected at the same time to do a comparison. It looked good to me.


I even put in a movie that my fiancee loves (Vertigo from the masterpiece collection; she recently watched it on the XA2). She said it looked comparable at least to the eye.


This player reminds me more of the A2 but with 1080p capability. Thats fine with me because I liked the A2.










As far as audio, I had no problems playing TrueHD on Batman Begins. I need to check lip synch next. A couple of my home-made star wars hd-dvds had a slight lip synch issue on the xa2. Ill try them tonite.


----------



## zoro

My point was! that XA2 seemed to take forever to start up, so if A20 newer player any different?


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My point was! that XA2 seemed to take forever to start up, so if A20 newer player any different?



I didnt notice a difference...ill pay more attention tonite and time it.


I thought the XA2 and A2 loaded nicely since I was so used to the A1 looooooong load times.


Ill post about the response time and lip synch tonite.


----------



## sharky45

Stumbled upon something strange (but good) last night. While watching a SDVD of Children of Men, I was getting some pixelation (compression blocking) in some dark scenes. I played with the contrast settings of my plasma with not too much luck. I went into the Picture options of the XA2 and none of the noise reduction filters really helped. However, by simply moving the Contrast to +1, it totally removed the pixelation. I'm wondering if by doing the contrast through the XA2 as opposed to the display, does this take better advantage of the Reon Processor?


----------



## Adam_ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didnt notice a difference...ill pay more attention tonite and time it.
> 
> 
> I thought the XA2 and A2 loaded nicely since I was so used to the A1 looooooong load times.
> 
> 
> Ill post about the response time and lip synch tonite.



Looking forward to your feedback. I'm strongly considering sending the XA2 back and getting the A20 instead(which was my original plan before the recent price drops). Let me know also if there's any LFE issues with the A20 as well. Thanks.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stumbled upon something strange (but good) last night. While watching a SDVD of Children of Men, I was getting some pixelation (compression blocking) in some dark scenes. I played with the contrast settings of my plasma with not too much luck. I went into the Picture options of the XA2 and none of the noise reduction filters really helped. However, by simply moving the Contrast to +1, it totally removed the pixelation. I'm wondering if by doing the contrast through the XA2 as opposed to the display, does this take better advantage of the Reon Processor?



When I had mine, I turned on the noise reducers in the picture mode for the XA2. They work well for sd (they dont apply to hd).


I dont know about the edge enhancement setting though. Others may have more experience.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stumbled upon something strange (but good) last night. While watching a SDVD of Children of Men, I was getting some pixelation (compression blocking) in some dark scenes. I played with the contrast settings of my plasma with not too much luck. I went into the Picture options of the XA2 and none of the noise reduction filters really helped. However, by simply moving the Contrast to +1, it totally removed the pixelation. I'm wondering if by doing the contrast through the XA2 as opposed to the display, does this take better advantage of the Reon Processor?



I just upgraded my projector and was having a similar problem re: strange blocking artifacts in dark areas that I'd never seen before. Turned out that there was a gamma adjustment problem in the projector. It was boosting the low-end gamma and exposing things that were meant to be hidden in the below-black information. Once I adjusted that to the proper gamma setting, the artifacts disappeared.


This may not be something that you have access to in your plasma's standard user menus. You may need to bring in a professional calibrator.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I should be receiving my XA2 tomorrow. What are the best picture settings to play with for the SD upconversion? I currently have an A2 but I'm excited to check out the upconversion quality. It will be hooked up HDMI into my Denon 3806 and than to my Sony 50XBR1 SXRD.


----------



## RockStrongo

Ok....the A20 took almost exactly 30 seconds from cold to startup screen. Then, another 10 seconds to load the disc. Looks to be the same as the XA2 or A2.


I changed the "twin format" to HD-DVD and Children of Men loaded in 10 seconds with no issues. I dont know if that made a difference or not, but it had problems yesterday.


As for lip synch, the only issue that I saw on the XA2 was a slight lip synch on my home-made Return of the Jedi hd-dvd. I think its the disc though because I saw the same thing on the A20. Looked identical. Looks like I have to re-author it.










I saw no lip synch on sd or other hd-dvds.


LFE was not a factor. The explosion at the beginning of Children of Men shook my floor. Im sure the neighor below me heard it too.










Remember though, im using hdmi and not analog.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should be receiving my XA2 tomorrow. What are the best picture settings to play with for the SD upconversion? I currently have an A2 but I'm excited to check out the upconversion quality. It will be hooked up HDMI into my Denon 3806 and than to my Sony 50XBR1 SXRD.



For my setup, I found turning the 3 noise reducers on was best. I left the other picture settings off. My display is professionally calibrated and looked dead on (same with the A20).


----------



## Adam_ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok....the A20 took almost exactly 30 seconds from cold to startup screen. Then, another 10 seconds to load the disc. Looks to be the same as the XA2 or A2.
> 
> 
> I changed the "twin format" to HD-DVD and Children of Men loaded in 10 seconds with no issues. I dont know if that made a difference or not, but it had problems yesterday.
> 
> 
> As for lip synch, the only issue that I saw on the XA2 was a slight lip synch on my home-made Return of the Jedi hd-dvd. I think its the disc though because I saw the same thing on the A20. Looked identical. Looks like I have to re-author it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no lip synch on sd or other hd-dvds.
> 
> 
> LFE was not a factor. The explosion at the beginning of Children of Men shook my floor. Im sure the neighor below me heard it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember though, im using hdmi and not analog.



Looks like I either need to exchange my XA2 for another one or replace it with the A20. Decisions, decisions. Thanks for the info, Rock.


----------



## [email protected]

KEITH AP


I have the duel disc the DEPARTED and so far I have not experienced any issues.

Time will tell. Either I am just lucky. We will see what happens down the road.


So far I just love the XA2 and have tested many movies so far. I also have

the special edition of ' SAVING PRIVATE RYAN ' and it feels like I am blowing up the whole house.


I also have just received FORBIDDEN PLANET amazing what they did with that movie.


The remaster was just excellant!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For my setup, I found turning the 3 noise reducers on was best. I left the other picture settings off. My display is professionally calibrated and looked dead on (same with the A20).




Thanks. Oh yeah, my 50XBR1 was ISF'd also. I'm very excited!!!


----------



## m1fuller68

I've owned the XA2 since Friday of last week and have watched two movies. The good shepard and Children of men, both displayed sound issues and skipping toward the end of the movies. The only way to fix was to fast forward or stop and replay. Is this an issue with the discs or player. I have the 1.3 firmware.


On another topic, the explosion in the beginning of children of men didn't sound that great. Is their a setting in the xa2 i'm missing? I have it hooked to a pioneer elite 84 with the latest firmware and the speakers hooked to an Emotiva MPS-1 amp.


thanks,

M1


----------



## ThePrisoner

From what I've read here the problem is with the discs themselves. My copy COM froze twice on my A1 (v2.0). I sent the disc back for a replacement but haven't received it yet. My XA2 is arriving today, maybe COM will be too.


----------



## Adam_ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've owned the XA2 since Friday of last week and have watched two movies. The good shepard and Children of men, both displayed sound issues and skipping toward the end of the movies. The only way to fix was to fast forward or stop and replay. Is this an issue with the discs or player. I have the 1.3 firmware.
> 
> 
> On another topic, the explosion in the beginning of children of men didn't sound that great. Is their a setting in the xa2 i'm missing? I have it hooked to a pioneer elite 84 with the latest firmware and the speakers hooked to an Emotiva MPS-1 amp.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> M1



That sounds exactly like what I'm experiencing with the XA2. That explosion in COM sounded really weak. When I tried it on the A1, it was....well, explosive.


----------



## Kosty

Going to make a more detailed post or thread on this soon.


But a heads up.


For those that have been irritated on the HD XA2 displaying old non-anamorphic HD DVDs in a window box, I've found the solution to the problem.



Go to the Picture: Resolution Setting: and change it down to 480p.


That should re-enable your displays zoom functions so you can enlarge the picture from the window box and fill your 16:9 screen from right to left and get the right OAR and proper sized letterbox.


Obviously the picture might be a bit softer because the Reon is only going to 480p and the quality of the zoomed picture is up to your displays capability, but its cool for those older non-anamorphic DVDs that you have.


Maybe, someone posted this before, I didn't see it, but the picture quality still looks more than ok on my HD XA2 and my front projector combination, and its a lot handier than using optical zoom on the HD upconverted 720p or 1080i image.


It works because most displays will not zoom HD content but the will zoom 480p content.


Apologize if this has been posted before.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I've read here the problem is with the discs themselves. My copy COM froze twice on my A1 (v2.0). I sent the disc back for a replacement but haven't received it yet. My XA2 is arriving today, maybe COM will be too.



I would agree with this. I was watching a SD DVD on my Denon with SDI and it started to pixelize and freeze. I put it into my XA2 and exactly the same thing at the exact same spot. Obviously, HD DVD issues cannot be verified in a SD DVD player....


I will have to re-verify the problem, but watching T2 HD DVD last night it dropped signal a couple times and and there were some white streaks in the picture. I suspect the HDMI cable and 1080p.


----------



## giomania

I received my XA2 yesterday. It has a January, 2007 build date with firmware 1.0. I tried to download the firmware update just for kicks and got the "Cannot find server" message. I recall reading here that I would need 1.2 or higher to allow internet downloads.


Mark


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my XA2 yesterday. It has a January, 2007 build date with firmware 1.0. I tried to download the firmware update just for kicks and got the "Cannot find server" message. I recall reading here that I would need 1.2 or higher to allow internet downloads.
> 
> 
> Mark



Try the following:


1. Power off your router

2. Power off your XA-2

3. Connect cable from router to XA-2

4. Turn on router

5. Turn on XA-2

6. Go to set up and make sure your ethernet settings are right (by default turn on DHCP)

7. Try and perform update....


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Power off your router
> 
> 2. Power off your XA-2
> 
> 3. Connect cable from router to XA-2
> 
> 4. Turn on router
> 
> 5. Turn on XA-2
> 
> 6. Go to set up and make sure your ethernet settings are right (by default turn on DHCP)
> 
> 7. Try and perform update....



Thanks...I will try that tonight. Darn job










Mark


----------



## MrHifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_ME* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds exactly like what I'm experiencing with the XA2. That explosion in COM sounded really weak. When I tried it on the A1, it was....well, explosive.



If you are using the analog outputs, raise the LFE gain by 10dB.


----------



## Adam_ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are using the analog outputs, raise the LFE gain by 10dB.



I'm using the HDMI connection and it's still low. It could just be a bad unit.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Power off your router
> 
> 2. Power off your XA-2
> 
> 3. Connect cable from router to XA-2
> 
> 4. Turn on router
> 
> 5. Turn on XA-2
> 
> 6. Go to set up and make sure your ethernet settings are right (by default turn on DHCP)
> 
> 7. Try and perform update....



I just realized that I have two routers...one at the structured wiring panel, and one at the XA2's location. Should I turn them both off or just bypass the one at the XA2's location?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## MrHifi

Raise your sub's gain by 10dB.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raise your sub's gain by 10dB.



That is about 3 times the volume so it seems to me you would also be tripling the level of distortion.


----------



## MrHifi

Gary,


The "distortion" on most subwoofers is so high that tripling it makes no difference aurally. Unless you own a Velodyne Sub with an acceleroeter that tracks overshoot and controls the movement of the cone, it is not worth worrying about.


Having said that, it does not apply in this instance. Raising the sub's gain is the same as raising the gain in the XA2's built in preamp/decoder. There is 10 db less gain apparently designed into the software. So, unless you want to wait until Toshiba gets around to fixing the LFE level, and fixes the faulty switching that does not shift the center channel material to LF and RF and a few other issues, i suggest that turning the gain up is the simple solution.


Now to address the issue of increased distortion. The answer to your statement is strictly "Yes, distortion products in the electronic signal will get amplified. But at the % distortion levels of modern amps, including the one built into the XA2, .5% or less, it does not matter. Remember, the distortion from the subs comes from non linear cone excursions when the mechanical system fails to track the amplifier's analog signal. Add to that the fact that you are just incrasing the level to the point where it would produce normal levels of SPL and you should understand there is nothing to worry about.


BTW, i and several others have confirmed the 10dB deficiency in the gain. Mine works beautifully afte raising my Velodyne F1800R's gain adjustment the amount required to make a pink noise signal from the AVIA and VE disks go up by 10 db SPL as measured with a Rat Shack SPL meter.


----------



## plazman

Mark,


In case you haven't tried it already. I'd say power down both routers.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I just received my XA2 and finished updating to 1.3, what are some picture control settings that some of you are using?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> In case you haven't tried it already. I'd say power down both routers.



I managed to update from 1.0 to 1.3 via the ethernet connection. I read the manual on the train ride home, and changed the connection speed to 1Mbs cable. DHCP was already on from yesterday and the IP address showed up.


It worked by powering down the only the router at the XA2. I don't know if last night I had changed the ethernet settings and then turned off the XA2, so perhaps that was the problem. I didn't want to chance it, so I just used your suggestion, and it worked.


Thanks alot, Plazman.


Mark


----------



## mbot75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr_Happy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some picture noise from my XA2 and was wondering if anyone else has seen this problem - occasionally while watching a movie I see a broken horizontal white line flicker on the screen, only about a pixel in width. It doesn't happen all the time (I only notice it a handful of times during a movie) and usually lasts for less than a second. I'm using fw1.3. I thought it might an hdmi problem, but it shows up on component as well, both on my crt tv and projector. I didn't have this problem before on my xa1 and I'm thinking I just got a bad unit that I should exchange. Has anyone else seen this?



Just got my player yesterday and I have this same issue. I don't believe that the problem is related to tracking while reading the DVD as someone else had suggested. I say this because I see this line occasionally during the startup screen as well. I've tried two different HDMI cables on two different HD Displays. I saw this happen right away during the first power up and then installed the new firmware which did not help.


I was really hoping for a better experience with my Xa2 over my Xa1 and I'm not off to a good start. My Xa1 did not have this particular problem though. Have other people that have encountered this problem had it go away with their replacement unit? I'm just trying to find out if its a compatibility issue with my equipment. It will help me decide between a refund and a replacement with Amazon.com.


One thing I was very happy about at least was that this player can pass BTB to my BenQ 8720 projector.


Thanks for any help or advice.


Matt


----------



## JimP

So we've got the horizontal white line, LFE problem and delayed 1080p24 implementation not to mention disc replicators issues. Did I miss anything?


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Had my XA2 up and running for about a week now. It's hooked up to my Denon 3806 via HDMI, then to my Samsung HL-S 6187W. Awesome picture calibrated by [email protected]! He even had a beta copy of HD DVD video essentials that he used. No LFE issues, to freeze up on any disk so far. I did experience a problem however with Superman Returns last night. I was getting high pitched audio garble. It did not matter if I switched between Dolby Digital + or True HD, both codecs were squeeling. I had the same issue with import HD DVD Harry Potter, but got around that by selecting the standard Dolby codec. That was not an option with the Superman disk. Anyone else have this issue with this disk? I recall reading about similar problems with Studio Canal import disks, and picture/freezing problems with "dual format" disks, but not this audio issue on a domestic release. Any insight?

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did experience a problem however with Superman Returns last night. I was getting high pitched audio garble. It did not matter if I switched between Dolby Digital + or True HD, both codecs were squeeling. I had the same issue with import HD DVD Harry Potter, but got around that by selecting the standard Dolby codec.



Sounds like the decoder in your receiver can't handle the bit rate - this would explain why swapping away from DD+ or TrueHD stops the behavior. You could verify this by A/B ing the HDMI out against the analog outs.....


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Well, other films with the advanced audio codecs have played fine, watched POTO just before trying to watch Superman Returns, with no audio issues...

James


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, other films with the advanced audio codecs have played fine, watched POTO just before trying to watch Superman Returns, with no audio issues...



IIRC, both of these codecs use a variable bit rate. Just because one film doesn't exceed the processor's bandwidth doesn't mean another might not.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did experience a problem however with Superman Returns last night. I was getting high pitched audio garble.



I have had this about 3 times in 6 weeks of use. It seems unrelated to HD, SD or audio format. Try holding down the power button while the player goes on and back off, unplug the power and HDMI cables and plug them back in again.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

IIRC?

I read in the manual not to use the hard shutdown procedure too much....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IIRC?
> 
> I read in the manual not to use the hard shutdown procedure too much....



If you've got a better idea I'm all ears.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Gary, me too...

I will try playing again after normal shutdown. Any one else have audio issues with this same disk/player/receiver combo?


----------



## Gary J

When it happens to me I can put in a standard DVD and get the same garbled audio until I do what I described.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Hey Gary.

I played HD DVD Batman Begins right after the Superman issue with no audio issues. I then watched standard def Fifth Element, again, no audio issues...


----------



## Gary J

Well it only happens once every 2 or 3 weeks for me.


----------



## bobgpsr

^^^ are you guys using firmware 1.3? If not please upgrade and then post your results.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

No, am waiting for my update disk...


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IIRC?


*I*f *I R*ecall *C*orrectly


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Thanks, MauneyM!

I will try to play the Superman again today, see if it was just a tempoaray glitch. I will also do A/B HDMI/Analog....


----------



## BONEHOOK

Hey guys,


It's day one with the xa2 for me. I took the a2 back today after putting the new one through its initial paces. I also sold the 360 add on when I bought the a2. The a2 is a nice player and functioned flawlessly for me, but when I unboxed the xa2 the build quality alone was impressively high-end built.


The case has some cool pleated side panels and the feet on the bottom dwarf the a2. They just look alot cooler and give the unit more clearance.


For test purposes only, I stacked the xa2 on top of my denon 4306 and connected via belkin hdmi cable and then hdmi out to the 60" sony lcd (1080i). I supposed my firmware was not up-to-date. So after initialization I performed an update through my router. Make sure the drive is empty and the light on the router port you're using is lit just to rule out bad ethernet cable or router hardware issues.


Tv monitor said something like updating...do not turn off and the xa2 display said loading 1/38.....2/38......3/38...and so on. Then when it got to 38/38....it displayed step1/5....2/5....you get the point. The whole thing took about 22min. over a 3meg feed. The the unit powered down. No probs.


Then I started throwing discs at it. First was Batman with it's true hd track. Looked excellent just like the a2 at 1080i. No audio issues for me at all, sounded full and no bass boost required. When I hit the display button on the remote, it said true hd output as digital bitstream.....the denon said pcm multi ch in. Then I threw in a burnt cd. Although the xa2 in not billed as such, it does make a rather decent cd player...at least the best I've ever owned. Then I played the departed for a while on the standard side and then flipped it and played the hd side in it's entirety followed by some dvd copies. All played with no prob and no reboots between disc changes.


I gotta say, I'll the talk about fan noise had me a bit concerned. However, unless I was sitting 2.5' from it, I couldn't hear it....and that was at minimum denon volume....like -40db, lower than it would be if you kids were sound asleep. I'll qualify all of that by saying I do have an open stand and a projection tv that could have been masking alot of noise for some folks. Anyway, the xa2 in my opinion, is moderate in noise level at the most. Definitely not a deal breaker.


I pushed this player nonstop for about 6.5hrs with no heating issues even stacked on the denon which disperses a fair amount of heat on its top side. At intermittent intervals, I placed my hand behind the xa2 fan. It blew cool to room temp air. At the end of the 6.5hrs, air flow was a little warm, but not hot.


So far, so good. For the money, it's a great piece of electronics. This thing will hopefully last in my theater for a long time. I'll keep you posted on any glitches I run into as I play the heck out of this thing.


Thanx to all y'all that take time to write and review. Killer forum. I've learned alot.


----------



## zombi3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> No LFE issues, to freeze up on any disk so far. I did experience a problem however with Superman Returns last night. I was getting high pitched audio garble. It did not matter if I switched between Dolby Digital + or True HD, both codecs were squeeling. I had the same issue with import HD DVD Harry Potter, but got around that by selecting the standard Dolby codec. That was not an option with the Superman disk. Anyone else have this issue with this disk? I recall reading about similar problems with Studio Canal import disks, and picture/freezing problems with "dual format" disks, but not this audio issue on a domestic release. Any insight?
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I've had sporadic audio issues with several discs, including Superman Returns. I don't know if it's the same problem you're describing, but the best way I can explain it is like a sort of tinny, staticky (is that a word?), almost "robotic" sounding audio from all speakers (TV & home theater). Sometimes it happens right from the beginning logo and other times it starts at the beginning of the movie. I can usually correct it by shutting down or leaving the player unplugged for a while, but it sure is an annoyance to deal with given what I paid for this thing. Does this sound at all like the problem you're having? I sent out for the 1.3 upgrade disc over a month ago, but haven't received it yet. I'm hoping this solves the problem...


----------



## kurajo

Just opened my XA2 and set it up. I of course put in Superman Returns. I have audio connected to my surround controller via optical, and to my TV via HDMI. I get nothing but what I will call a reel to reel film strip sound. Or a very rapid ticking sound. Cant make out any words or anything. Plays through the TV via HDMI fine. Also tried digital coax. Same problem.


----------



## kurajo

Well, I figured it out (I think). I selected bitstream for the audio type and that was not a good thing... it about blew my ear drums out. Turned my controller off and changed audio to PCM. Turned off the XA2. Turned them both back on and it works. Kinda finicky... kinda scary.


----------



## kurajo

Ok, maybe not. Here are the circumstances in which I get an absolutely horrible sound from my controller after setting sound mode to bitstream.


Audio is connected using either digital coax OR fiber optic.

AND

Video is connected to TV using HDMI cable.



If I connect using an S-Video cable audio works beautifully in bitstream mode. This includes Superman.


Anyone else have these same results???????


----------



## Bokasmo

I would fathom a guess that you can't output using two cables...


Either HDMI or Co-Ax/Optical, but not both.


Send the HDMI to your receiver, then another HDMI to your TV.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we've got the horizontal white line, LFE problem and delayed 1080p24 implementation not to mention disc replicators issues. Did I miss anything?



I believe many have come to the conclusion that there is no LFE problems. The problem is that the bass management is completely broken. LFE is fine if you turn off BM settings in the AX2 and let your processor do the BM (if it has the ability).


You could maybe add garbled audio to your list (look at the post after yours). But I thaught that problem was with older processors not handling the digital out properly...


----------



## himey

Oh and don't forget the video stutter issue...


----------



## zoro

How is layer change?


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurajo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe not. Here are the circumstances in which I get an absolutely horrible sound from my controller after setting sound mode to bitstream.
> 
> 
> Audio is connected using either digital coax OR fiber optic.
> 
> AND
> 
> Video is connected to TV using HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> 
> If I connect using an S-Video cable audio works beautifully in bitstream mode. This includes Superman.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have these same results???????




WOW! I upgraded the firmware from 1.0 to 1.3 and the sound problem is gone. I think it was something with the HDMI cable, and this update addresses several HDMI issues.


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe many have come to the conclusion that there is no LFE problems. The problem is that the bass management is completely broken. LFE is fine if you turn off BM settings in the AX2 and let your processor do the BM (if it has the ability).
> 
> 
> You could maybe add garbled audio to your list (look at the post after yours). But I thaught that problem was with older processors not handling the digital out properly...




You know, it seems to me that your processor should control all LFE and surround settings unless you are using the 5.1 analog connections on the back. Digital coax, optical, and HDMI should pass the data straight through. I messed with all of those controls in the audio menu but did increase and decrease the crossover frequency and it had no effect on my system.


----------



## MrHifi

Jim P,


Yes there are quite a few "other problems". The 5 minute delay before you get a picture if you use 1080p. The inoperative software switches that do not send cente channel info to the LF and RF. Redirection of LFE is inoperative.


Mine would not connect last night except at 480i to a small monitor I use. After 15 minutes or so, it connected. I tried all the proper things including turning on all my other HDMI devices with a signal. In the nd, it just started working when I was about to give up. I had a house full of people eager to watch "Wicker Man". Fortunately, it started as my guests were heading for the door.


I'm returning mine for a refund today to Amazon.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Today's update:

Superman Returns audio solved!

I just went home, powered on the XA2 (not a hard reboot), loaded the disk and sound output was as should be! It was a brand new disk, and had no discernable dirt on it, but I suppose there may have been an errant speck in the path of the laser reading the audio.

PQ, is of course second to none, especially on my calibrated Samsung HL-S61876W. I have not performed any audio setup yet, as I am still moving stuff around in the HT, but am blown away by the SQ provided by the new advanced codecs. I can't wait to dial my Denon 3806 in and hear the true potential of the "sound of perfect"......

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes there are quite a few "other problems". The 5 minute delay before you get a picture if you use 1080p.



What display are you using? I haven't had any significant problem with this, and I use 1080p exclusively between the XA2 and an RS-1.....











> Quote:
> Redirection of LFE is inoperative.



What do you mean when you say 'redirection'? Have you tried the various workarounds that have been posted in these threads?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine would not connect last night except at 480i to a small monitor I use. After 15 minutes or so, it connected. I tried all the proper things including turning on all my other HDMI devices with a signal.



Ditto on the above question. I am also curious if there is an HDMI switcher in your signal chain? Receiver? If you have either of these, which brand are they?


It would be great if you could expand on your comments.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## MrHifi

I have mentioned all these things previously but will repeat for the sake of others trying to make a purchase or return decision.


Let me begin by stating that when it finally connects via HDMI at either 1080i or 1080p, the picture is magnificent.


Out of the box, after the 1.3 upgrade, the XA2 took almost 5 minutes to connect to my Optoma HD81 1080p DLP projector. The HD81 is a two piece unit consisting of a projector and an external VXD switcher/scaler. I have 3 HDMI inputs, 2 YPrPb, 2 RGBHV, 2 S and 2 composite video inputs. The incoming resolution is scaled to 1080p or I can set the scaler to "Native" which connects the input signal to the projector without scaling or conversion. Connection with the XA2 set at 1080p has always been a problem; however, up until last night, it would always connect after about 5 minutes. When the XA2 was set at 1080i, it would connect within a minute. Last night it would not. It would connect at 480i after switching the front panel selector to 480i. I finally got a picture last night at 1080i and 1080p after trying a host of workarounds. None worked when I tried them. I left the player alone with 1080i displayed on its front panel and a "No Signal" message on my screen. Out of the blue after 15 to 25 minutes, the No Signal message disappeared and the XA2 read 1080p on its front panel. The projector verified a 1080p connection. Video finally worked. I checked it at 1080i and it worked. It played the movie flawlessly. Tried it this morning and it would not connect.


Regarding the audio... When you use the analog 6 channel output of the XA2, the switch that either turns off the center channel, turns it on, or redirects the center channel to the LF and RF is inoperative. The LFE channel switch is inoperative. One can not redirect the LFE channel. Besides the aforementioned inoperative controls, I am not sure what works or does not work in the internal decoder/ D to A converter/preamp that Toshiba has included with each unit.


For the sake of completeness, the audio did pass even when the video did not last night.


----------



## zombi3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> Today's update:
> 
> Superman Returns audio solved!
> 
> I just went home, powered on the XA2 (not a hard reboot), loaded the disk and sound output was as should be! It was a brand new disk, and had no discernable dirt on it, but I suppose there may have been an errant speck in the path of the laser reading the audio.
> 
> PQ, is of course second to none, especially on my calibrated Samsung HL-S61876W. I have not performed any audio setup yet, as I am still moving stuff around in the HT, but am blown away by the SQ provided by the new advanced codecs. I can't wait to dial my Denon 3806 in and hear the true potential of the "sound of perfect"......
> 
> Best,
> 
> James
> 
> snowtrooper1966



Did you do anything else to try and remedy the problem? I tried to keep my player unplugged for a few hours and after powering on again it seemed to work fine. But after a couple of weeks the issue would repeat itself. As I said, the problem is sporadic, but frequent enough to be annoying and I'm not sure if we both have the same audio issue. I'm hoping that Version 1.3 fixes it for good once I receive the disc...fingers crossed.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have mentioned all these things previously but will repeat for the sake of others trying to make a purchase or return decision.
> 
> 
> Let me begin by stating that when it finally connects via HDMI at either 1080i or 1080p, the picture is magnificent.
> 
> 
> Out of the box, after the 1.3 upgrade, the XA2 took almost 5 minutes to connect to my Optoma HD81 1080p DLP projector. The HD81 is a two piece unit consisting of a projector and an external VXD switcher/scaler. I have 3 HDMI inputs, 2 YPrPb, 2 RGBHV, 2 S and 2 composite video inputs. The incoming resolution is scaled to 1080p or I can set the scaler to "Native" which connects the input signal to the projector without scaling or conversion. Connection with the XA2 set at 1080p has always been a problem; however, up until last night, it would always connect after about 5 minutes. When the XA2 was set at 1080i, it would connect within a minute. Last night it would not. It would connect at 480i after switching the front panel selector to 480i. I finally got a picture last night at 1080i and 1080p after trying a host of workarounds. None worked when I tried them. I left the player alone with 1080i displayed on its front panel and a "No Signal" message on my screen. Out of the blue after 15 to 25 minutes, the No Signal message disappeared and the XA2 read 1080p on its front panel. The projector verified a 1080p connection. Video finally worked. I checked it at 1080i and it worked. It played the movie flawlessly. Tried it this morning and it would not connect.
> 
> 
> Regarding the audio... When you use the analog 6 channel output of the XA2, the switch that either turns off the center channel, turns it on, or redirects the center channel to the LF and RF is inoperative. The LFE channel switch is inoperative. One can not redirect the LFE channel. Besides the aforementioned inoperative controls, I am not sure what works or does not work in the internal decoder/ D to A converter/preamp that Toshiba has included with each unit.
> 
> 
> For the sake of completeness, the audio did pass even when the video did not last night.



Art, thanks for summarizing again. It is often difficult to keep up with all the posts, and even harder to remember all that was said.


It's a bummer this did not work out for you. Manufacturers should do a better job of ensuring inter-operability of HDMI devices, but they don't. I hope you will stick around and offer advice, as it is appreciated.


Mark


----------



## MrHifi

Zombie,


I am not sure why you think 1.3 will solve your problems. It may fix some things but most of us have already upgraded to 1.3 without resolution of major issues. I am positive that the XA2 has too many problems to ever be a reliable reproduces of optical media. That is why i returned mine. I did not take this step without considerable forethought. I expect that before long, the XA2 will be available on a closeout sale basis. This unit has been one of the greatest disappointments in my 50+ year search for the AV holy grail. This machine is defective. Somebody at Toshiba did not do their homework.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Connection with the XA2 set at 1080p has always been a problem; however, up until last night, it would always connect after about 5 minutes. When the XA2 was set at 1080i, it would connect within a minute. Last night it would not. It would connect at 480i after switching the front panel selector to 480i. I finally got a picture last night at 1080i and 1080p after trying a host of workarounds. None worked when I tried them. I left the player alone with 1080i displayed on its front panel and a "No Signal" message on my screen. Out of the blue after 15 to 25 minutes, the No Signal message disappeared and the XA2 read 1080p on its front panel. The projector verified a 1080p connection. Video finally worked. I checked it at 1080i and it worked. It played the movie flawlessly. Tried it this morning and it would not connect.



What kind of HDMI cable, and how long is it? The XA2 isn't the only piece of this system that could be causing problems.....



> Quote:
> The LFE channel switch is inoperative. One can not redirect the LFE channel.



When you say 'redirect the LFE channel' - where are you expecting it to be redirected to? My understanding is that the only redirection you normally see is LF being redirected from the mains/center/surrounds to the virtual SW channel, which is then combined with the LFE channel in the AVR. I'm not sure I've ever seen LFE redirected to another channel.....


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Zombie,
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you think 1.3 will solve your problems. It may fix some things but most of us have already upgraded to 1.3 without resolution of major issues. I am positive that the XA2 has too many problems to ever be a reliable reproduces of optical media. That is why i returned mine. I did not take this step without considerable forethought. I expect that before long, the XA2 will be available on a closeout sale basis. This unit has been one of the greatest disappointments in my 50+ year search for the AV holy grail. This machine is defective. Somebody at Toshiba did not do their homework.



no offense, but when you take the stance of "my unit was defective, therefore they are all defective", you're not being that helpful. there certainly seems to be dozens of posters enjoying theirs quite a bit.


----------



## zombi3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Zombie,
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you think 1.3 will solve your problems. It may fix some things but most of us have already upgraded to 1.3 without resolution of major issues. I am positive that the XA2 has too many problems to ever be a reliable reproduces of optical media. That is why i returned mine. I did not take this step without considerable forethought. I expect that before long, the XA2 will be available on a closeout sale basis. This unit has been one of the greatest disappointments in my 50+ year search for the AV holy grail. This machine is defective. Somebody at Toshiba did not do their homework.



Wishful thinking maybe, but I was only aware of issues that the upgrade "addressed" and not necessarily "solved" - garbled audio being one of them. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. So I get on the phone with Toshiba and if they can't help, then back it goes.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombi3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you do anything else to try and remedy the problem? I tried to keep my player unplugged for a few hours and after powering on again it seemed to work fine. But after a couple of weeks the issue would repeat itself. As I said, the problem is sporadic, but frequent enough to be annoying and I'm not sure if we both have the same audio issue. I'm hoping that Version 1.3 fixes it for good once I receive the disc...fingers crossed.




Greetings!

No, I did nothing else. Not an unplug, no hard reboot (power button hold down+3 seconds) I did not even clean off disk! I just put it back in after the player had been powered down for the night and it worked fine! The problem sounded similar to what a LP would sound like if you had a dustball gathered around your needle, I could hear the audio, but it was distant, distorted and scratchy....


----------



## zombi3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> The problem sounded similar to what a LP would sound like if you had a dustball gathered around your needle, I could hear the audio, but it was distant, distorted and scratchy....



Sounds about right. Last time mine acted up was during Beerfest. It started out OK, but the wife missed the beginning and she asked me to restart the movie. Once I did that, the distorted audio began. I ejected the disc, powered off, and restarted. After that it worked fine. Anyway, I hope your player continues to perform well - I know how irritating this issue can be.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Yea, can be a bit frustrating when showing a newbie your "ulta def" system, but I expected some glitches. If this is as bad as it gets, I am still VERY happy.


----------



## MickB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Zombie,
> 
> 
> I am positive that the XA2 has too many problems to ever be a reliable reproduces of optical media. That is why i returned mine. I did not take this step without considerable forethought. I expect that before long, the XA2 will be available on a closeout sale basis. This unit has been one of the greatest disappointments in my 50+ year search for the AV holy grail. This machine is defective. Somebody at Toshiba did not do their homework.



I agree with you. I hope Onkyo comes out with a quality player soon.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> audio solved!



I wouldn't be so quick to assume that. Like I said for me the problem is intermittent.


----------



## zoro

Did u guys upgrade to 1.5 FW to see if prob solved?


----------



## plazman

FWIW, I have my XA2 connected via 1080p to a Pio FHD1 plasma with no problems at all. Since I see no difference between 1080i and 1080p on this display I am fine using either resolutions.


I also have not experienced the garbled audio issue and with fw 1:3 I have not had any audio synch issues as well. I have 3 HD players in my home - one is BD and the XA2 is no doubt the best Product with SD upconversion. It does not require any special AV expertise on my display to make this determination. It is clearly better.


As an HD DVD player the fact you can have 3 custom PQ settings means that you can use the settings that works best for a particular title. For now, I use 2 SD settings (so 1 of the XA2 settings is all off) and 1 for HD DVD. My TV input has been calibrated using SD Avia.


I also have audio connected via both analog and optical. For SD DVDs, I use the optical audio. For TruHD or DD+ I use the analogs.


I have programed my Harmony 880 remote to turn on everything correctly with one button click. Of course, the XA2 PQ settings I can toggle through...


I guess each to his own. I am an avg guy with an avg set up in an avg home. For me, the XA2 is a much above avg. product. Both my wife and me are really happy with this (my wife wasn't too thrilled with the XA1, which I really like as well).


----------



## MrHifi




----------



## plazman

FWIW, time to connect to my 1080p plasma is in seconds not minutes....


----------



## plazman

MR. hifi, I am assuming the XA2 is designed to work either in 5.1 or 2 channel via analog. For other options I guess you could use optical or hdmi and have your receiver take care of the signal.


To me it appears you are making a mountain out of a mole-hill here. The only major problem I see with the XA2 is the low LFE, which requires one to increase it at their receiver to have the right output.


But that's avg joe speaking here


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have not had any audio synch issues as well.



Try Charlie and the Chocolate Factory at 1hr. 15min., line of dialogue "Don't touch that squirrel's nuts". After that jump forward to the next chapter and look at all the dialogue in that scene. I would be amazed if you didn't see the lip sync problem there.


----------



## MrHifi




You will have to be more specific. I was asked to expand my response and have done so. I think the key phrase in your message to me is "The only major problem I see". The fact that you do not see it does not mean it is not true. Dolby requires that implementers of Dolby decoding algorthms incorporate both center channel size switching and redirection and LFE channel redirection. Optoma tried and failed. The center channel redirection is important to me. I am glad it is not to you. I ask you to respect my right to protest the fact that Toshiba's product does not do what it claims it can do.


----------



## plazman

Interesting. Could be because I seldom skip chapters or FF or REW while watching. I used to get a fair share of audio synch issues with the XA1. I had to pause and play to fix it.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to assume that. Like I said for me the problem is intermittent.



No assumptions, immidate issue resolved. I do not have any illusion that it may not crop up again, just glad it did work and that it was not a problem with the disk....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This machine is defective.



I think "this" is the operative word. Many people have exchanged a XA-2 for one reason or another and found the new one to work fine.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MR. hifi, I am assuming the XA2 is designed to work either in 5.1 or 2 channel via analog. For other options I guess you could use optical or hdmi and have your receiver take care of the signal.



Except for the fact that you can only get TrueHD from the 5.1 outs or over HDMI. If you have a receiver that can't decode HDMI, you're stuck with either using 2nd-tier encoders using the 2-channel or using the 5.1. Since the 5.1 outputs are one of the selling points of the XA2 vs. the A20, it makes sense that they should work. If they don't work in the manner you need for you system, then that XA2 isn't worth the premium price.


I guess I'm lucky - I have a full 7.1 system that doesn't require bass management, so I find the XA2 to be outstanding using the 5.1 outputs. I also have had no problems with the HDMI link, but I am not using any sort of switch - just a single cable.


I agree that the 5.1 outputs should work per spec - Toshiba really should fix this. However, it would seem that it's a relatively small number of people who fall into needing bass management, center redirection, and still won't be satisfied with the 2-channel output. (If your mains can't handle the low end, are they solid enough to really show the difference between 2-channel decoded in the AVR and TrueHD decoded in the XA2?







)


As for the HDMI delays - it would seem to be worth trying the v1.5 firmware before giving up. Toshiba seems to be saying that this was one of their targets to fix with this rev.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, it would seem that it's a relatively small number of people who fall into needing bass management, center redirection, and still won't be satisfied with the 2-channel output. (If your mains can't handle the low end, are they solid enough to really show the difference between 2-channel decoded in the AVR and TrueHD decoded in the XA2?)



I would think the majority of people would have "small" speakers - those speakers that really can't handle frequencies below 60hz or so. And I also think these same people love action movies with the bombs, explosions, etc, and that they like to crank up the volume on occasion. With the XA2's problem of bass management, some people could likely get their speakers overloaded when playing at a very loud volume with HD DVD's TrueHD or DD+ audio tracks. So yes - this is something that Toshiba really needs to address.


----------



## Kevin Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your mains can't handle the low end, are they solid enough to really show the difference between 2-channel decoded in the AVR and TrueHD decoded in the XA2?



Thats so wrong on many levels... oh oh.. better duck... here come the audiophile flames


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin Johnson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats so wrong on many levels... oh oh.. better duck... here come the audiophile flames



One does not even know where to begin.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin Johnson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats so wrong on many levels... oh oh.. better duck... here come the audiophile flames



...Smiley added to clarify humorous intent......


----------



## MrHifi

Actually, on my system I use VMPS STIII's for the LF and RF speakers. These are 7 ft tall speakers with measurable low frequency energy at 17Hz. My LR and RR are Electrovoice Sentry III's. These are bass reflex speakers with a 15" woofer, a 25"x10" sectoral horn and the famous T-235 horn tweeter. My reason for redirecting the center channel, a specially designed unit to match the STIII's, is that I do not like the sounstage I hear with three speakers. I prefer to use the LF and RF to carry the center channel info. The LFE issue I happened upon while testing my system. I have a Velodyne F1800R subwoofer to handle the LFE stuff.


----------



## nicnic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> 
> Can you do me a favor.
> 
> Have the XA2 go straight to the projector and go to setup menu.
> 
> Select a res with an HD DVD, look at the clarity of the setup menu.
> 
> Then put in an SD DVD, play it for a couple seconds or minutes. Hit stop and go back into the setup menu.
> 
> On my player it gets blurry until you reselect a different res.
> 
> This Exact same thing happened on a buddy's player also, on a different display.
> 
> I checked and it is oputputting 1080p.
> 
> Why would the setup menu on the player be blurry?
> 
> My only concern about this problem would be that this is what's playing back on the disc also in which case I could have a clearer pic on SD DVD if this is a fault.
> 
> 
> scott



I get the same blurriness on the setup menu after watching a SD DVD. I think whatever is causing it could also be affecting SD playback, since so far I have been kind of unimpressed with the upconversion. Doesn't look much better than letting the TV upconvert a 480i signal from the old player.


This is on a JVC 56FC97 which accepts 1080p over HDMI. HD DVDs look great, however.


----------



## joffer

so can someone summarize what is now being referred to as the "Bass Management Issue"? TIA


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so can someone summarize what is now being referred to as the "Bass Management Issue"? TIA



When using the XA2's analog outputs and playing the HD audio formats (TrueHD/DD+) on HD DVDs, the XA2 will not properly look at the speaker size settings in the setup. If you set your speakers to small, low bass is still being directed to them when it should be sent just to the subwoofer. If your receiver can re-digitize the analog inputs to compensate then you're ok, otherwise you run a risk of overloading the speakers when playing those audio formats at very loud levels.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by scottyb
> 
> Doug,
> 
> 
> Can you do me a favor.
> 
> Have the XA2 go straight to the projector and go to setup menu.
> 
> Select a res with an HD DVD, look at the clarity of the setup menu.
> 
> Then put in an SD DVD, play it for a couple seconds or minutes. Hit stop and go back into the setup menu.
> 
> On my player it gets blurry until you reselect a different res.
> 
> This Exact same thing happened on a buddy's player also, on a different display.
> 
> I checked and it is oputputting 1080p.
> 
> Why would the setup menu on the player be blurry?
> 
> My only concern about this problem would be that this is what's playing back on the disc also in which case I could have a clearer pic on SD DVD if this is a fault.
> 
> 
> scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same blurriness on the setup menu after watching a SD DVD. I think whatever is causing it could also be affecting SD playback, since so far I have been kind of unimpressed with the upconversion. Doesn't look much better than letting the TV upconvert a 480i signal from the old player.
> 
> 
> This is on a JVC 56FC97 which accepts 1080p over HDMI. HD DVDs look great, however.



Anyone else ever give this a try. I noticed it text in movies also.


Scott


__________________


----------



## aaronwt

Maybe the setup menu is rendered at 480i when an SD disc is in it. For SD it's blurry on any player since there is no detail on an SD DVD anyway. I don't see a problem since the SD DVD looks like it's supposed to anyway. No way for any device to make SD look HD. The detail just isn't there to do it.


----------



## scottyb

aaronwt,


At first I thought you had something there, but I then remembered if you resync to any other res other than the one your on the menu becomes crystal clear again.


Scott


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks...I will try that tonight. Darn job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark




I've tried all the suggestions listed in this thread and still cant get the download to go. Everything else checks out. The machine is picking up the settings with the DHCP on, I've also tried entering them manually. My router is showing there's a connection, but I still can't get it to download the update. Can anyone think of something else I could try?


thanks


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried all the suggestions listed in this thread and still cant get the download to go. Everything else checks out. The machine is picking up the settings with the DHCP on, I've also tried entering them manually. My router is showing there's a connection, but I still can't get it to download the update. Can anyone think of something else I could try?
> 
> 
> thanks



Did you make sure to properly set your "download speed" or whatever the setting is called in the ethernet section? It is set to 56K by default. Also, when you initialize after a firmware download, the ethernet settings are lost and need to be re-set.


Mark


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you make sure to properly set your "download speed" or whatever the setting is called in the ethernet section? It is set to 56K by default. Also, when you initialize after a firmware download, the ethernet settings are lost and need to be re-set.
> 
> 
> Mark



Yes, I've tried various download speeds cause I'm not sure which is the exact one for my connection (Comcast).


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried all the suggestions listed in this thread and still cant get the download to go. Everything else checks out. The machine is picking up the settings with the DHCP on, I've also tried entering them manually. My router is showing there's a connection, but I still can't get it to download the update. Can anyone think of something else I could try?



Do you have DNS on or off? How are you connecting the XA2 to your network?


I'm using a Netgear Powerline XE104 ethernet adapter, and have my XA2 and DirecTV HR20 connected to it. I have DHCP on and DNS off, and it's working quite well for me. I'm AT&T DSL broadband and have the connection speed set to T1 (1.5mb).


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I've tried various download speeds cause I'm not sure which is the exact one for my connection (Comcast).



I set mine at cable 1Mbps


Mark


----------



## alaskaman1666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set mine at cable 1Mbps
> 
> 
> Mark



When I had Comcast I had a 6 MegaBit Download Speed(768KiloBytes). This is the standard cable modem speed. 1 Meg on the XA2 is what I set mine to this morning to download version 1.5 (Comcast is now Time Warner Cable here)

You can check your cable internet speed at the Speakeasy or DSLReports websites.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried all the suggestions listed in this thread and still cant get the download to go. Everything else checks out. The machine is picking up the settings with the DHCP on, I've also tried entering them manually. My router is showing there's a connection, but I still can't get it to download the update. Can anyone think of something else I could try?
> 
> 
> thanks



If you have a router, take it out of the equation. Plug your ethernet cable

directly into your modem. Reboot the modem and turn off your player and

then on again. Make sure DNS is set to "ON" and DHCP is set to "ON" and

then try to update the firwmare.


This is what I did and it updated with no problems. It might be worth a try.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set mine at cable 1Mbps
> 
> 
> Mark



Actually for the purposes of the firmware update I don't think the connection speed setting matters at all. I accidentally left mine set to dial up speed yet the firmware downloaded and updated in the regular amount of time (about 20 min IIRC).


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

Is it just me or does the tray on the xa2 seem floppy and flimsy? other than that its the best player i have ever used for hd dvd and standard def!


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnnyspikes85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> other than that its the best player i have ever used for hd dvd and standard def!



Yeah, when this player works, it produces the best image ive seen for any hd content and sd dvd.


----------



## plazman

The tray is indeed flimsy and sloppy. It was one thing that did get my attention....before I started watching my first movie


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have DNS on or off? How are you connecting the XA2 to your network?
> 
> 
> I'm using a Netgear Powerline XE104 ethernet adapter, and have my XA2 and DirecTV HR20 connected to it. I have DHCP on and DNS off, and it's working quite well for me. I'm AT&T DSL broadband and have the connection speed set to T1 (1.5mb).



I'm taking the Ethernet cable from my SurfBoard modem right into the player. I think I've tried every combination of DHCP and DNS on or off ... Just keep getting message "cannot find out server". Whats most frustrating is that when I hit the OK prompt, the window on the player goes to all zeros and it looks like it's going to work. then after about 10 seconds I get the MSSG. Of course I could give up and just wait for my Update disc to come from Toshiba, but I'm kinda impatient and it's backordered.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm taking the Ethernet cable from my SurfBoard modem right into the player. I think I've tried every combination of DHCP and DNS on or off ... Just keep getting message "cannot find out server". Whats most frustrating is that when I hit the OK prompt, the window on the player goes to all zeros and it looks like it's going to work. then after about 10 seconds I get the MSSG. Of course I could give up and just wait for my Update disc to come from Toshiba, but I'm kinda impatient and it's backordered.



For every update, I've followed the instructions in the manual for the ethernet settings (since they get reset back to their default 'off' setting after the post-update initializations we're supposed to do) and then, *TURN OFF THE PLAYER.* I think that's the key. If I don't turn it off, I get the 'server not found' message.


I'm downloading 1.5 right now via a connection to my router, even.


----------



## JimP

The player doesn't turn itself off after the download? Other models do. I don't know if the XA2 does this differently.


----------



## sharky45

Thanks everyone for your help. I think for the sake of my sanity I need to give up and wait for the disc. I'm just hoping there isn't a defect in my player that's causing this problem, and that I'll be able to update when the disc arrives. I guess I should be a little patient and wait for the disc, especially since I reallly havent had any problems up to this point, except for being unalbe to load Children of Men (HD). Everything else so far has been great!


----------



## alaskaman1666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm taking the Ethernet cable from my SurfBoard modem right into the player. I think I've tried every combination of DHCP and DNS on or off ... Just keep getting message "cannot find out server". Whats most frustrating is that when I hit the OK prompt, the window on the player goes to all zeros and it looks like it's going to work. then after about 10 seconds I get the MSSG. Of course I could give up and just wait for my Update disc to come from Toshiba, but I'm kinda impatient and it's backordered.



I got that message for about a half hour until I realized that my ethernet cable wasn't fully seating in the XA2 connector.It works into the computer from the Motorola Surfboard but when I plug into the XA2 it doesn't "snap". I changed ethernet cables and away she went!


BTW: Usually it's DHCP/DNS ON. 1 MEG.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For every update, I've followed the instructions in the manual for the ethernet settings (since they get reset back to their default 'off' setting after the post-update initializations we're supposed to do) and then, *TURN OFF THE PLAYER.* I think that's the key. If I don't turn it off, I get the 'server not found' message.
> 
> 
> I'm downloading 1.5 right now via a connection to my router, even.



I did the same thing when I downloaded 1.5. I set up the ethernet settings since they were wiped when I initialized after the 1.3 update. Then, I exited the setup menu, powered down the XA2, powered it back up, entered the setup menu and ran the update. I did not have to power off and then power on my router this time like I did the first time...and I have two routers between the cable modem and the XA2.


I hope this helps.


Mark


----------



## rudolpht

Mine has never done it first try, but a literal pull the plug & retry did the trick.


One thing, also needed for me, is for the player to stay on connected to display throughout (or at least at end of download process, through powering itself down.


----------



## BONEHOOK

Yeah man, Mine does power down automatically. Updates have always gone smooth.


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskaman1666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got that message for about a half hour until I realized that my ethernet cable wasn't fully seating in the XA2 connector.It works into the computer from the Motorola Surfboard but when I plug into the XA2 it doesn't "snap". I changed ethernet cables and away she went!
> 
> 
> BTW: Usually it's DHCP/DNS ON. 1 MEG.




FINALLY!!! It worked! Just needed a different cable for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## Bear5k

Quick question to which I coud not find the appropriate answer via search:


Can someone tell me the model number for the remote? My remote does not have a backlight, and I'm concerned that mine was not as pristine as it appeared (two of the batteries were loose).


Also, if someone has a URC MX-7/8/9x0 file for this, I'd appreciate it. A Pronto file would also be good. The only thing I found at RemoteCentral was for the A2, and all of the buttons I tried from my A1 don't seem to work.


Thanks!


Bill


PS: Excellent first impressions, by the way. I had some trouble with one dirty SD-DVD, but the rest has been very good. Unbeatable pricing right now.


----------



## tundrSQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question to which I coud not find the appropriate answer via search:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me the model number for the remote? My remote does not have a backlight, and I'm concerned that mine was not as pristine as it appeared (two of the batteries were loose).
> 
> 
> Also, if someone has a URC MX-7/8/9x0 file for this, I'd appreciate it. A Pronto file would also be good. The only thing I found at RemoteCentral was for the A2, and all of the buttons I tried from my A1 don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> PS: Excellent first impressions, by the way. I had some trouble with one dirty SD-DVD, but the rest has been very good. Unbeatable pricing right now.



mine is SE-R0251 and to get the backlight working you hit(and hold for a few seconds) the backlight button, which for some reason toshiba stuck right under the eject button.










But once you turn on the backlight button you can use the enter button from then on.


----------



## Ruined

Has it been confirmed if the hardware in the XA2 is capable of DTS-HDMA decoding yet?


----------



## Hyabusha

*HELP* When I play a HD-DVD movie, 5 mins Into It the player shuts down all by It self! I've tested different HD-DVD movies, same thing. What's weird Is that It plays regular DVD's just fine, no problems. I have 1.5 Firmware.


Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *HELP* When I play a HD-DVD movie, 5 mins Into It the player shuts down all by It self! I've tested different HD-DVD movies, same thing. What's weird Is that It plays regular DVD's just fine, no problems. I have 1.5 Firmware.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Return the player or get it RMA'd to Toshiba, it is broken.


----------



## Hyabusha

I'll call Toshiba In the morning.


----------



## plazman

hyabusha, try both 1080i and 1080p. Does this problem happen in both resolutions? If 1080i is fine, then your player may be overheating during 1080p - make sure it is well ventilated.


----------



## Hyabusha

ok. It's set to 1080p now, I'll give 1080i a shot.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *HELP* When I play a HD-DVD movie, 5 mins Into It the player shuts down all by It self! I've tested different HD-DVD movies, same thing. What's weird Is that It plays regular DVD's just fine, no problems. I have 1.5 Firmware.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is it in an open rack or in a confined space. It needs ventilation. Several early users had the same problem early on when they put it in enclosed inside the wall type built in cabinets without adequate ventilation.


There two kinda hot chips in there the Pentium and the Reon. Shut off is a safety mechanism to prevent damage if the unit is overheating.


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it in an open rack or in a confined space. It needs ventilation. Several early users had the same problem early on when they put it in enclosed inside the wall type built in cabinets without adequate ventilation.
> 
> 
> There two kinda hot chips in there the Pentium and the Reon. Shut off is a safety mechanism to prevent damage if the unit is overheating.



You were right! I moved It to It's own shelf, and It played fine.


Thanks


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You were right! I moved It to It's own shelf, and It played fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Can you post a jpg of where it use to be that caused the shutdown problems. It would be helpful to see how "closed in" is too much.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you post a jpg of where it use to be that caused the shutdown problems. It would be helpful to see how "closed in" is too much.



My X-A2 will be on its own shelf, but with only about 1"clearance around it, so I think I will need a fan behind it. Can anyone recommend a small fan that would be appropriate for this and where I can purchase it? I was thinking of plugging it into the switched output of my Yamaha RXV-750. Any downside to this?


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you post a jpg of where it use to be that caused the shutdown problems. It would be helpful to see how "closed in" is too much.



It was at the very top of my stack under the PS3. I guess the Monster Power HTPS 7000 gave off to much heat.







Weird, now It's underneath my receiver In the bottom left corner of the picture and It worked fine lastnight.







Ohh well, I'm happy again.


You can click on my "Theater Pic" at the bottom to see a better pic of where the XA2 Is now.


----------



## sharky45

Had a "problem" with this machine, which I just noticed, but I'm sure it's just related to the 1080p HDMI connection and not sure if it IS in fact a problem, OR just a quirk.. While watching a HDDVD with the resolution setting at 1080p.. If I turn off the TV or change the input to Cable, the DVD players stops and gives me the MSSG that playback will start from the beginning. What's strange is, this doesn't happen if I'm on 1080i with the HDDVD, OR if I'm on 1080p with a SDVD. I know there are some "talking" issues with HDMI to DVI but this is new to me. Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had a "problem" with this machine, which I just noticed, but I'm sure it's just related to the 1080p HDMI connection and not sure if it IS in fact a problem, OR just a quirk.. While watching a HDDVD with the resolution setting at 1080p.. If I turn off the TV or change the input to Cable, the DVD players stops and gives me the MSSG that playback will start from the beginning. What's strange is, this doesn't happen if I'm on 1080i with the HDDVD, OR if I'm on 1080p with a SDVD. I know there are some "talking" issues with HDMI to DVI but this is new to me. Anyone have the same experience?



Yes, this happens even with a direct HDMI-HDMI connection to the display. I don't find it to be a problem, though, as I haven't yet been in a situation where I needed/wanted to switch back and forth.


----------



## rpauls

Why can't I see BTB and WTW on the XA2? I thought it was supposed to pass the full 0-255 range. All test patterns show everything from 0-16 at the same black level, and all white above 235 is same as well.


I tried "enhanced black" on/off. I verified this via both an hdmi and dvi blade in my 9UK display. Also verified that my other dvd player playing same disk (getgray) does pass the BTB and WTW on same connection.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why can't I see BTB and WTW on the XA2? I thought it was supposed to pass the full 0-255 range. All test patterns show everything from 0-16 at the same black level, and all white above 235 is same as well.



What you describe is the normal broadcast video range. PC's have the oddball range that goes from 0 to 255.

http://www.signvideo.com/dv-black-le...tsc-part-2.htm 


> Quote:
> The analog inputs of North America NTSC TV's, VCR's and other equipment are designed for a black level of "7.5 IRE" (the 7.5 number is a reference point on a measurement scale for analog video). You may also hear this 7.5 IRE standard referred to as "pedestal" or "setup." If you're in the rest of the world, using PAL equipment or the Japan NTSC standard, your equipment is designed for 0 IRE analog. We do it differently in North America because back in the Jurassic Age of television this 7.5 IRE black level was needed to make TV's work correctly. The rest of the world came up with a less-complicated way to do it.


 http://www.glennchan.info/articles/t...5IREsetup.html 


> Quote:
> In simple terms, the Y' component (luma) stores the "black and white"
> 
> information (Cb and Cr are the color difference components). The Y' component
> 
> determines black level and white level. For 8-bit formats like DV and DVD, the
> 
> Y' component can range from 0 - 255 bits. *Video is primarily stored in the range
> 
> of bits from 16 -235.* The remaining bits are for video over/undershoot with
> 
> codes 0 and 255 reserved for synchronization. Please note that the analog unit
> 
> IRE does NOT apply to the digital domain.



Calibration URL:
http://accad.osu.edu/~aprice/courses...lacklevel.html


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What you describe is the normal broadcast video range. PC's have the oddball range that goes from 0 to 255.
> 
> http://www.signvideo.com/dv-black-le...tsc-part-2.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.glennchan.info/articles/t...5IREsetup.html
> 
> 
> 
> Calibration URL:
> http://accad.osu.edu/~aprice/courses...lacklevel.html



I know that 16-235 is the standard broacast video range. I am just wondering why the XA2 clips values outside this. Many other good DVD players will pass the full 0-255 range. It is useful to have these levels displayed for calibration. Why limit the range? Is there any performance advantage to this?


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## bobgpsr

OK as long as you are trying to fit inside the normal video range










With the Bonus features on a Studio Canal HD DVD (Total Recall) there are video adjustments. I was able to get the black level set ok (the less black X just disappearing) using component video with my XA2 to a 34" RCA Scenium direct CRT. The white level setting was hard to tell (and covered up by stupid text box). Waiting for the HD DVD of DVE.


----------



## rickie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that 16-235 is the standard broacast video range. I am just wondering why the XA2 clips values outside this. Many other good DVD players will pass the full 0-255 range. It is useful to have these levels displayed for calibration. Why limit the range? Is there any performance advantage to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich




I agree, the DVD player should pass the complete range that's on the DVD with no clipping. Any adjustment to that for calibration should be done at the TV/monitor. If the XA2 does clip, then I"ll pass until thats addressed.


Rick


----------



## Kosty

Am I nuts or is it since I upgraded to the latest firmware for the HD XA2, the menus and player response to remote commands seem to be a bit faster?


Something seems faster, there seems a tad less delay...


whatever it is I like it


Anybody else notice this?


----------



## thehun

Nope, it's the same on mine, and it's still slower then my Oppo.


----------



## vyellen

I am having a problem connecting to the network to download updates. I have given the HD-XA2 a fixed IP address and a fixed DNS server address. I can see the XA2 when I trace my home network but when I try to update the code I get a message of not finding Toshiba. Any ideas to solve issue. Second concern is that I mailed away card to get CD for update four weeks ago and have received nothing. Should I be concerned?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vyellen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a problem connecting to the network to download updates. I have given the HD-XA2 a fixed IP address and a fixed DNS server address. I can see the XA2 when I trace my home network but when I try to update the code I get a message of not finding Toshiba. Any ideas to solve issue. Second concern is that I mailed away card to get CD for update four weeks ago and have received nothing. Should I be concerned?



I let the cable modem/routers assign the IP address, and DNS, IIRC. Do you have DHCP set to on? Are you using a router?


Mark


----------



## mimason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vyellen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a problem connecting to the network to download updates. I have given the HD-XA2 a fixed IP address and a fixed DNS server address. I can see the XA2 when I trace my home network but when I try to update the code I get a message of not finding Toshiba. Any ideas to solve issue. Second concern is that I mailed away card to get CD for update four weeks ago and have received nothing. Should I be concerned?



Did you read this thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=834417


----------



## chillinintheoc

I got my XA2 yesterday and I got it hook up to my Denon 2807 and the Mitsubishi HC3000 projector.....And I could use your help.


I got a SD DVD of Happy Feet in the DVD player right now...but it dose not display the full 16x9 screen.

When it is on the Happy Feet Menu it displays a 16X9....and on some other SD DVD it is 16X9 with no problem.


My Projector is set to 720P and the XA2 is set up to 720P


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillinintheoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a SD DVD of Happy Feet in the DVD player right now...but it dose not display the full 16x9 screen.
> 
> When it is on the Happy Feet Menu it displays a 16X9....and on some other SD DVD it is 16X9 with no problem.



Perhaps try setting the XA2 to 480i in the player's settup menu if the black bars bother you. That should let your display resize.


For further info read this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=824239


----------



## sharky45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vyellen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a problem connecting to the network to download updates. I have given the HD-XA2 a fixed IP address and a fixed DNS server address. I can see the XA2 when I trace my home network but when I try to update the code I get a message of not finding Toshiba. Any ideas to solve issue. Second concern is that I mailed away card to get CD for update four weeks ago and have received nothing. Should I be concerned?



I had a lot of problems with this too. For me it turned out to be a simple answer.. After you plug the ethernet into the XA2, UNPLUG the modem, wait about 30 seconds and plug it back in. That should get it to acknowledge the new hardware ists connected too. Then turn on the machine... Update discs are backordered BTW... Good luck.


----------



## vyellen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I let the cable modem/routers assign the IP address, and DNS, IIRC. Do you have DHCP set to on? Are you using a router?
> 
> 
> Mark



I assign both the IP address and the DNS address. I have a router.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mimason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you read this thread?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=834417



I have read this but have a real problem connecting the XA2 directly to the cable modem based on location.


Thanks


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharky45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a lot of problems with this too. For me it turned out to be a simple answer.. After you plug the ethernet into the XA2, UNPLUG the modem, wait about 30 seconds and plug it back in. That should get it to acknowledge the new hardware ists connected too. Then turn on the machine... Update discs are backordered BTW... Good luck.



I had to set DHCP and DNS to "on" on the XA2. I think this allows my router to assign the ip address for the XA2. I had the XA2 and router and modem running at the time I plugged the ENET cable in -- no reboot or anything. After that the upgrade was easy from 1.0 -> 1.5.


Try again with these two settings on if they are not already. Default is off.


----------



## chillinintheoc

When I change the XA2 to 480i it dose take up the 16x9 screen...but don't I lose some PQ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps try setting the XA2 to 480i in the player's settup menu if the black bars bother you. That should let your display resize.
> 
> 
> For further info read this:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=824239


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillinintheoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I change the XA2 to 480i it dose take up the 16x9 screen...but don't I lose some PQ?



Yep.







Read the thread I linked -- and the links in the first post of that thread.


----------



## Taekwon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillinintheoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I change the XA2 to 480i it dose take up the 16x9 screen...but don't I lose some PQ?



How do you get the 480i option? My minimum resolution is 480p. Perhaps you're using component cables or the machine is switched to mode 1????


I use HDMI cables in mode 2(must use this mode with HDMI) and the minimum is 480p without problems and it takes up the entire 16x9 screen.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taekwon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you get the 480i option? My minimum resolution is 480p. Perhaps you're using component cables or the machine is switched to mode 1????
> 
> 
> I use HDMI cables in mode 2(must use this mode with HDMI) and the minimum is 480p without problems and it takes up the entire 16x9 screen.



That could well be, and 480p being re-sized by a display may be display dependent. I'm away from my XA2 now.


The point is to really get the best resolution from the XA2's upconversion set it to 1080p, 1080i or even 720p (whatever your display supports) and learn to live with the black bars from 2.35:1 aspect ratio film titles.


----------



## chillinintheoc

Sorry...it is 480p



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taekwon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you get the 480i option? My minimum resolution is 480p. Perhaps you're using component cables or the machine is switched to mode 1????
> 
> 
> I use HDMI cables in mode 2(must use this mode with HDMI) and the minimum is 480p without problems and it takes up the entire 16x9 screen.


----------



## lovingdvd

A month ago when I updated from 1.0 to 1.3 I had no problem connecting to the net through the XA2. I simply plugged the Ethernet into the XA2 and it worked from there with DHCP on.


However when I went to update from 1.3 to 1.5, using the same procedure the XA2 could not find the web site. I wound up having to assign a static IP and DNS and finally got it to work. Once it could see the outside world the update installed without a hitch.


As a side note - I sent my registration card in for firmware updates 6 weeks ago and also called in to register. Yet, I never received the 1.3 firmware disc or the 1.5...


----------



## jasonlee

Hi, all. Just registered, but I've been a serious AV user over 25 years...


anyway, here's the deal with 2 DIFFERENT Hd-XA2's...BOTH were updated via the ethernet/internet and both finished the update, and then automatically shut down. NOW, however, upon trying to start them up, BOTH freeze on the "WELCOME" display, and NO NUMBER of shutting down with either the power button OR unplugging and waiting will get the thing up and going again...there is no video output, and NOTHING functions (eject, etc...) on the remote OR the front panel...


I'm about to send this one (the 2nd) back too...however, wanted to see if the experts here came up with anything before giving up...I have searched this forum but found nothing that works yet...


thanks in advance!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillinintheoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a SD DVD of Happy Feet in the DVD player right now...but it dose not display the full 16x9 screen.
> 
> When it is on the Happy Feet Menu it displays a 16X9....and on some other SD DVD it is 16X9 with no problem.



16x9 = 1.78:1.


Happy Feet is a 2.40:1 movie.


2.40:1 is not the same number as 1.78:1.


----------



## exm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glide95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kewlteacher: "I have my machine hooked up to a Panny 900ae. I notice a remarkable difference in the upscaling of Sd dvds using the Xa2. I have watched portions of several of my favorites and I immediately notice details not seen in previous viewing."
> 
> 
> DITTO THAT! And I have yet to upload the firmware - waiting for the disc from Toshiba.



I'm expecting my XA2 tomorrow! Which setting do like the best in the XA2 when hooked up to a 900AE? 720p/1080i/1080p (the AE900 is 720p native)?


----------



## debyrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, all. Just registered, but I've been a serious AV user over 25 years...
> 
> 
> anyway, here's the deal with 2 DIFFERENT Hd-XA2's...BOTH were updated via the ethernet/internet and both finished the update, and then automatically shut down. NOW, however, upon trying to start them up, BOTH freeze on the "WELCOME" display, and NO NUMBER of shutting down with either the power button OR unplugging and waiting will get the thing up and going again...there is no video output, and NOTHING functions (eject, etc...) on the remote OR the front panel...
> 
> 
> I'm about to send this one (the 2nd) back too...however, wanted to see if the experts here came up with anything before giving up...I have searched this forum but found nothing that works yet...
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Was there a disc in the machine during the upgrade?


-Byrd


----------



## JimP

jasonlee


If you are connected HDMI, be sure to change the player output to HDMI after firmware upgrade. It drops the HDMI output selection when firmware is upgraded.


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, all. Just registered, but I've been a serious AV user over 25 years...
> 
> 
> anyway, here's the deal with 2 DIFFERENT Hd-XA2's...BOTH were updated via the ethernet/internet and both finished the update, and then automatically shut down. NOW, however, upon trying to start them up, BOTH freeze on the "WELCOME" display, and NO NUMBER of shutting down with either the power button OR unplugging and waiting will get the thing up and going again...there is no video output, and NOTHING functions (eject, etc...) on the remote OR the front panel...
> 
> 
> I'm about to send this one (the 2nd) back too...however, wanted to see if the experts here came up with anything before giving up...I have searched this forum but found nothing that works yet...
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



What setup do you have for Internet access? Cable /DSL, Modem type, router etc....

Perhaps you are getting corrupted data from a fauty router,modem or NIC cable.


----------



## MrHifi

jason,


I gave up also. Sent mine back a week ago for a refund. Too many things wrong. I prefer to watch movies not be in a constant tug of war with the equipment. If we keep putting up with this kind of marketing system where we, the early adopters, are responsible for shaking down the bugs, I for one will wait until stable HD players are available that function with my other expensive equipment. I've gone back to using my $1,500.00+ DV-09 Elite DVD player with its old technology 480i component, YPrPb, and coaxial/toslink outputs. I urge those of you who are not happy with the hassles to which you are being subjected by Toshiba, to send this failure prone partially functioional device back to where you bought it and make an impact where it hurts Toshiba. This was my first Toshiba product. It will be my last.


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jason,
> 
> 
> I gave up also. Sent mine back a week ago for a refund. Too many things wrong. I prefer to watch movies not be in a constant tug of war with the equipment. If we keep putting up with this kind of marketing system where we, the early adopters, are responsible for shaking down the bugs, I for one will wait until stable HD players are available that function with my other expensive equipment. I've gone back to using my $1,500.00+ DV-09 Elite DVD player with its old technology 480i component, YPrPb, and coaxial/toslink outputs. I urge those of you who are not happy with the hassles to which you are being subjected by Toshiba, to send this failure prone partially functioional device back to where you bought it and make an impact where it hurts Toshiba. This was my first Toshiba product. It will be my last.



Alot of members have had zero issues with the HD players. In Jason's case it seems that an outside source is corrupting his firmware. Many members have updated without issue and if Toshiba released a bad FW it would have been pulled before he received his second player. I am curuous to his ethernet setup, because the corruption may be at that level as opposed to the player. Just a thought.


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debyrd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was there a disc in the machine during the upgrade?
> 
> 
> -Byrd




No disc was in the player either time (I've actually read the instructions!







)


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jasonlee
> 
> 
> If you are connected HDMI, be sure to change the player output to HDMI after firmware upgrade. It drops the HDMI output selection when firmware is upgraded.




well, if you're talking about the switch on the xa2, yes, it is set to #2, which is for HDMI...otherwise, there is NO WAY to get to any sort of (software) setup due to the "freeze"...you must be talking about the HD-A1, I guess...


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What setup do you have for Internet access? Cable /DSL, Modem type, router etc....
> 
> Perhaps you are getting corrupted data from a fauty router,modem or NIC cable.




I'm using DSL through a router, and NO that's not the problem, as I have very EASILY upgraded my HD-a1 using the EXACT same setup, without ANY problems...


----------



## matrix77

Please help me choose one.


I have a Panasonic 50PX600U plasma TV. Which I believe only push to 1080i....


Would it make sense to get Toshiba XA2 or A2 ???


I like the spec of XA2.. but if my TV can't accept 1080p... what is the use.


Any comment or opinion? Pro and Cons?


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## BONEHOOK

Man, The build on the xa2 is much more high-end. Definately worth a few extra bucks. However, most would agree that the main reason to grab the xa2 is the upconversion quality of SD dvds. In a few years you'll probably have a 1080p display anyway. You can read my short review a page or two back.


----------



## little buddy

I have a few questions for you veteran XA2 owners. I now own an A1 and have been very pleased with the product. But, I have owned an LCD TV with 1080P native resolution for about 6 months and have been thinking about moving up to a HD-DVD with 1080P output to match that of the TV.

1. Do you think that the 1080P of the XA2 will make much improvement in PQ as compared with the 1080I from the A1 for high definition DVDs?

2. I read a review of the XA2 in the May edition of Sound and Vision and they were very excited about the improvement in the upconversion of reg. DVDs. Do you agree with their assessment?

3. I read in the same review that the XA2 has quite a few picture adjustment controls. Do you find that you use these controls very much or do you make most of the adjustments with picture controls of the television?

Thanks


----------



## Marcel J. Dumeny

Upgraded to 1.5 last night, tonight tried to play World's Fastest Indian, over HDMI, and after a few minutes, player turned of while playing movie. Restarted, same thing twice more.


Any ideas?


Thanks,


Marcel J Dumeny


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcel J. Dumeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upgraded to 1.5 last night, tonight tried to play World's Fastest Indian, over HDMI, and after a few minutes, player turned of while playing movie. Restarted, same thing twice more.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marcel J Dumeny



My guess is you are outputting 1080p and your player is in a cabinet or on top of another device generating heat?


----------



## Marcel J. Dumeny

1080p (into RS1 projector) is correct, but player is rack mounted with top mounted Mid Atllantic digital display cooling fan unit showing 82 degrees.


The disk is a rental (Netflix), maybe that is the problem - prior to upgrade to 1.5 never had a problem with any disk, but that may be a coincidence.


Marcel J Dumeny


----------



## rpauls

Anyone else seeing lip sync issues with the XA2? Usually I don't notice any, but last night was so bad I was ready to return the thing. I was watching "Man of the year" SD. Super great PQ, but to me it is important to have the audio come out at the same time the lips are moving, or what's the point? I was using 5.1 analog fyi.


This seems like the kind of thing that could be fixed by FW upgrade rather than a defect.


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Big Picture

I have searched this thread using "DVD+R" and don't see an answer. Does the XA2 play DVD+R discs?


Thank you.


----------



## coolsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Picture* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have searched this thread using "DVD+R" and don't see an answer. Does the XA2 play DVD+R discs?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have used lots of DVD+R's and +RW's with the XA2 and they play back flawlessly


Coolsat


Sanyo PLVZ4+XA2+vandersteen 5.1 setup


----------



## Big Picture

Thanks for the answer coolsat!


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

Last night I ejected smoking aces from my hdxa2 (which played flawlessly the first time around). This was the first time i was sitting right next to the unit. When i ejected the disk i heard a springing noise. I could hear the noise of the spring when the front door pops open and it ejects the disk. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## joffer

mine just arrived. setup was a snap. watching Batman Begins right now. this thing is really, really nice.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mine just arrived. setup was a snap. watching Batman Begins right now. this thing is really, really nice.



Congrats!







I'd suggest the next to be in upgrading the XA2's firmware. The ethernet connection would be your quickest option if you can do that.


----------



## Alan Winslow

Does the Hd-XA2 output 1080P? 24 or 60hz? Thanks


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Winslow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Hd-XA2 output 1080P?



Yes


> Quote:
> 24 or 60hz?



60 now, with a 24 update coming this summer.


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have used lots of DVD+R's and +RW's with the XA2 and they play back flawlessly
> 
> 
> Coolsat
> 
> 
> Sanyo PLVZ4+XA2+vandersteen 5.1 setup



Anyone have any luck with DVD+R dual layer dvds?


----------



## jasonlee

OK, tried it a 3rd and final time with a 3rd player (sent the other 2 back, obviously), and NO problem. Update installed just fine and the player restarted just fine...therefore, I do believe that Toshiba has some major (heretofore covert and hidden, or at least not "publicized") quality control issues with this player. I'm happy to have my XA2, but I am NOT happy about the hours of my life wasted dealing with this mess...not to mention using dollars of mine while awaiting crediting, etc...oh, well, such is the life of (what we're all being called now) an "early adopter"...


So...will report later on the operation, but things seem good now..it is DEFINITELY much faster on startup and in operation than the A1 that I replaced...it is also sleeker, "cooler looking", and more solidly built...I did do the update over a standard video cable instead of through my main HDMI monitor using "mode 1" instead of "mode 2"...dunno if that made any difference, but hey...you never know...


----------



## jasonlee

OK...this is getting ridiculous. JUST got my XA2 up and running (see above for the saga) and now, LIP SYNC PROBLEMS?? Started out very minor and then escalated to unwatchable about 30 minutes into HD-DVD...I've searched all over online and found several reviewers complaining about it, but these were with earlier firmware, so I thought it'd be fixed with the recent update(s)...oh, yeah, and yes, I've opened and closed the drawer, started over, and turned the machine off and booted back up...that may have helped but it's still not perfect for sure...


Any fix or is it give up time????


----------



## Gary J

You need to say a whole lot more about your setup, connections, etc.


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any fix or is it give up time????



I was able to get lip sync back into...well...into...,er,..."sync", for lack of a better word, by cycling through the audio tracks using the "AUDIO" button on the remote...now, this may hold, or it may get off again, but at least it is getting me through this particular HD...hopefully it'll help others...


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to say a whole lot more about your setup, connections, etc.



Hi, Gary, thanks for the reply. I have a very complicated setup, but when troubleshooting I simplify and plug ONLY a single HDMI into my monitor, OR i will connect a minimonitor via a coax video cable. I do all this as part of my "normal" troubleshooting protocol, and so all this has been checked...thus, I guess my setup and connections are "variable"...


----------



## jasonlee

Were it not for my wasted time with this machine already, this would be funny, but now my [finally] sort of working HD-XA2 just randomly shut down right in the middle of a disc! I've read others mention it, but I thought I'd add to the fun! I can't do anything but laugh at this point...


man...this is crazy. My HD-A1 never gave me ANY trouble...NONE...what's the deal???


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Were it not for my wasted time with this machine already, this would be funny, but now my [finally] sort of working HD-XA2 just randomly shut down right in the middle of a disc! I've read others mention it, but I thought I'd add to the fun! I can't do anything but laugh at this point...
> 
> 
> man...this is crazy. My HD-A1 never gave me ANY trouble...NONE...what's the deal???



Jason, others have experienced heat-related issues due to the placement of the XA2 in a stack, rack, etc. It varies on the setup, but relocation to a better-ventilated location has solved some folks' problem. You can search this forum to get specifics, or just try to ensure the XA2 is well ventilated. It might help.


Mark


----------



## jasonlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason, others have experienced heat-related issues due to the placement of the XA2 in a stack, rack, etc. It varies on the setup, but relocation to a better-ventilated location has solved some folks' problem. You can search this forum to get specifics, or just try to ensure the XA2 is well ventilated. It might help.
> 
> 
> Mark




thanks, Mark...yep, I searched the forum for that and have tried all sorts of locations. Still doing it at random times....I'm running now with a little muffin fan blowing across the back...so far, so good...we'll see....


----------



## borboleta

Strange problem with my XA2.I have the Samsung Syncmaster 244T and I am running it off the Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD player. I have it connected via HMDI>DVI cable. I am running the XA2 at 1080P. I can not get 1920X1200 resolution on my monitor(its native resolution). I get only 1400x1050 with this set up. Am I doing something wrong?. Any help is appreciated, thanks. When I connect the pc via DVI>DVI cable I get the 1900x1200 native resolution, I have the EVGA GeForce 7800GS CO. I would like to see a 1900x1200 resolution off my XA2. Even at 1400x1050 the [email protected] 1080p picture is terrifc.

Report Post


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks, Mark...yep, I searched the forum for that and have tried all sorts of locations. Still doing it at random times....I'm running now with a little muffin fan blowing across the back...so far, so good...we'll see....



What's a muffin fan and where can I get one?


I see that Radio Shack sells a 4", 120 a/c electronics fan for $24. I am thinking about plugging it into the switched outlet of my Yamaha. Does that sound like a good idea.


Also, would I be better off placing it behind the X-A2 and drawing room air back over it, rather than the other way around. I know I am asking for your opinion, but I would be interested.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

Last night I ejected smoking aces from my hdxa2 (which played flawlessly the first time around). This was the first time i was sitting right next to the unit. When i ejected the disk i heard a springing noise. I could hear the noise of the spring when the front door pops open and it ejects the disk. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## m1fuller68

I'm sure this has already been said but is there a problem with the XA2 and LFE...I watched smoking aces last night and it didn't seem to have enough kick. After the movie I switched to my xbox 360 and played the demos, 300, transformers and Final four silver surfer and they played to loud. I then turned on my Panny blu-ray and put in Happy feet and the scene with the leopard seal it too sounded great. Either my XA2 is bad or their is something wrong.


Equipment:

Samsung 1080P DLP 61"

Pioneer ELite 84 w/lastest firmware

Panny blu-ray

Toshiba HD-Xa2

Xbox 360

Emotiva MPS-1

JL Audio F113

Focal 836 speakers


thanks


----------



## JimP

m1fuller68,

There is a thread devoted to the bass management on the XA2.

You'll get more than you want to know from there.


----------



## joffer

i'm seeing some mixed results on upscaling. the XA2 didn't do much to improve my non-anamorphic copy of the Usual Suspects, but watching Gladiator right now, and it looks phenomenal for SD.


----------



## dstay22

Like many others, I was having issues passing BTB and WTW with my XA2. I know most people have reported these issues using a DVI connection, but I was also having the same problems with my HDMI -> HDMI setup.


I discovered that by going into the picture settings on the XA2 I was able to finally pass BTB and WTW. I simply increased the Brightness to +1 and lowered Contrast to -1 and now using DVE I can actually see the BTB third black bar in the Brightness Test. I also can see the WTW bars in the Reverse Gray Ramps test using DVE.


Not sure if this has been revealed elsewhere, but I thought others might find it useful.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstay22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like many others, I was having issues passing BTB and WTW with my XA2. I know most people have reported these issues using a DVI connection, but I was also having the same problems with my HDMI -> HDMI setup.
> 
> 
> I discovered that by going into the picture settings on the XA2 I was able to finally pass BTB and WTW. I simply increased the Brightness to +1 and lowered Contrast to -1 and now using DVE I can actually see the BTB third black bar in the Brightness Test. I also can see the WTW bars in the Reverse Gray Ramps test using DVE.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been revealed elsewhere, but I thought others might find it useful.



I noticed this as well, but I don't think it is really passing BTB. COnsider this reasoning.


Let's say there are three black bars at digital levels 0,8,and 16. Now 16 is video black and anything under this is BTB. If the XA2 clips its output to show everything under 16 as 16, then the three bars appear as 16, 16, 16.


Now brightness ads a fixed offset to all levels, so lets suppose we adjust brightness to add 10 (this may correspond to +1, or +2, whatever on the actual slider, I don't know.)


Now the original recorded values of 0,8,16 get transposed to 10,18,26. After the XA2 limits these all to BTB threshold they show up at the TV as 16,18,26, and we can now see three bars of different brightness. However, we have not passed any BTB, we have just boosted the signal so much that only one bar still remains BTB. This is distortion. That's why I don't recommend it. I'd turn the brightness back down on the XA2.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, we have not passed any BTB, we have just boosted the signal so much that only one bar still remains BTB. This is distortion. That's why I don't recommend it. I'd turn the brightness back down on the XA2.



Hi,


Let's suppose you are correct that regardless of the Brightness settings, the HD-XA2 is not passing Blacker than Black. However, if images were losing shadow details due to this player defect why wouldn't an owner want to compensate and improve the image shadow detail by employing the player's brightness control to increase black levels?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Let's suppose you are correct that regardless of the Brightness settings, the HD-XA2 is not passing Blacker than Black. However, if images were losing shadow details due to this player defect why wouldn't an owner want to compensate and improve the image shadow detail by employing the player's brightness control to increase black levels?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Larry



To my understanding, there is should be no image detail information outside of the range 16-135 in any DVD or HDDVD, so boosting brightness in order to get the 0-16 region into the visible range would only add distortion. At least that's my current understanding. Have you heard otherwise?


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To my understanding, there is should be no image detail information outside of the range 16-135 in any DVD or HDDVD, so boosting brightness in order to get the 0-16 region into the visible range would only add distortion. At least that's my current understanding. Have you heard otherwise?



Hi,


In reading an other thread on the subject of "Black Crush" and HDMI > DVI problems on the first generation players, a number of knowledgeable posters seem to be stating that the problem of apparent "Black Crush" caused by incorrect color space can be corrected by adjusting the black levels.


In this thread, hda2 hdmi-dvi issues , I quote their remarks.


In support of these remarks I have an HD-XA2 connected via HDMI to DVI. I do experience a colorspace problem in which images over the HDMI connection are darker than over the component video connection. Apparently the component video connection does not have this colorspace problem with the factory default picture settings working nicely. In any event, regardless of theory, I find that in practice adjusting the brightness when using the HDMI connection results in excellent images on par with the problemless component video image.


My advice to those owner's with HD-XA2 players who are not happy with the image quality of their HDMI connections would be to experiment with the picture settings, i.e., Brightness and Contrast. All the European Studio Canals releases of HD DVD titles include a video test pattern that permits you to adjust the brightness and contrast. I am using their Total Recall title until such time as an HD DVD calibration disc becomes available.


Larry


----------



## MrHifi

I have set up CRT projectors for almost 30 years. My advice to owners when setting Brightness and Contrast on digital projectors is as follows.


Contrast....Find a picture in which a tower or antenna or a fence has as its background a bright white sky. Window shades with a bright outside works also. Turn thecontrast up until the object begins to disappear in the background. Reverse and bring the object back.


Brightness....Using a mans black suit set the brightness such that the lapel is just visible. Works perfectly.


Forget the blacker than black and whiter than white. Most projectors and scalers do not allow these nom visible images.


----------



## plazman

I used the calibration set up that came with Elephant Man. To me it looks like the XA2 IS passing blacker than black via hdmi for HD DVD. I can also see the THX drop box which is supposed to show blacker than black for SD DVD. Is there an official test to determine this?


----------



## MrHifi

plazman,


If you want to get the last bit of detail from each disc, use the method I described above. The BTB and WTW settings may work for the discs they are on but I can assure you, each recording is differrent. You must adjust the gamma setting for each disc and certainly for every input to the monitor.


----------



## fourbigkids

Hi all.


I have an HD-XE1, which is the PAL version of the XA2, due to arrive shortly. I have been following this and related threads for some time and noticed the problems reported by users connecting HDMI output to the DVI-D input on screens. I understand that some of these issues may have been improved with a firmware upgrade, some possibly not.


I have not noticed any of the contributors using the older Fujitsu PDS4242, and nothing comes up on a search. The 4242 DVI-D input is not HDCP compliant. That said, HDMI-DVI-D worked fine with a number of Toshiba HD-STB PVR's I have tried in the past, but is a bit problematic with my current STB, a Mediastar 9022 (this may be a local model for Australia).


Can anyone tell me whether they have had success or otherwise in connecting the the XA2 HDMI output to DVI-D input on a Fujitsu PDS4242 or a similar Fujitsu model from 2003?


Appreciate your advice.


Regards,


Allan


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the calibration set up that came with Elephant Man. To me it looks like the XA2 IS passing blacker than black via hdmi for HD DVD. I can also see the THX drop box which is supposed to show blacker than black for SD DVD. Is there an official test to determine this?



Have you adjusted the brightness in the xa2 or is it still at factory 0?


I can not see btb without adjusting this upward.


Same for both hdmi and dvi input.


----------



## thebland

My HDXA2 passes blacker than black via HDMI. It required a +3 boost in the brightnesst o get it...but it is definetely there.. (Sony Qualia 004 front projector).


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HDXA2 passes blacker than black via HDMI. It required a +3 boost in the brightnesst o get it...but it is definetely there.. (Sony Qualia 004 front projector).




OK. I understand what you are seeing. That's not passing BTB though, that's just boosting all output to the point that even BTB signals get pushed into the visible (>=16) range.


----------



## William L Carman

I received my Toshiba XA-2 on Friday, April 6th. Up to now I have been thrilled with it, but now I have a very unusual problem.


Last night, after watching a disc, I attempted to play another. I got picture, but no sound!

It wasn't a problem with my receiver, as I got sound from my cable box. So I turned off the player for five minutes, and then turned it back on. This time I got sound again.


This morning I decided to run the same experiment while using my computer (picture in the picture.) I watched all of "We Were Soldiers" in HD DVD with no problems. At the end of the movie (2:18) I stopped the player and then attempted to restart the movie. Same result at yesterday. Picture with no sound!


Has anyone else had this problem? I've been using my A-1 for the last year and never experienced anything like this.


----------



## Hughman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK. I understand what you are seeing. That's not passing BTB though, that's just boosting all output to the point that even BTB signals get pushed into the visible (>=16) range.



AFAIK that is passing BTB, if BTB was not being passed the bar would not be seen at all no matter high far you pushed up brightness. The Panny S97 and early Oppo's did have this problem though, you were required to boost brightness on the player a notch or two for the BTB bar to appear. The test is to up brightness on the display, if the BTB bars are there you GTG, if not futz with the brightness control on your sources to see if you can make the BTB bars appear on the now very bright and easily visible test pattern.


My XA2 passes BTB.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you adjusted the brightness in the xa2 or is it still at factory 0?
> 
> 
> I can not see btb without adjusting this upward.
> 
> 
> Same for both hdmi and dvi input.



For now I have adjusted my brightness to +7. This appears to be the middle mark on the brightness scale of the XA2. This may go down when I get my HDMI input card for my projector. I will do further testing when I get my HD DVE disk.


----------



## MrHifi

Hey gus,


You are not supposed to see the BTB line. The idea is to adjust the brightness or gamma of your display such until the BTB line disappears. Then keep turning it down until the next line is just visible or just invisible. I always prefer just visible. Passing BTB says nothing about the quality of a projection system. These levels are not used in real world displays or recordings. The only reason that BTB became popular was because of the Video Essentials disk that included the levels to assist in setting Brightness. Remember that you must set contrast first.


----------



## thehun

The Guys at AVICAL told me that bring the Xa-2 to the same video level as their signal generator, I should set contrast to -6 and brightness to +6 .


----------



## loganhunter2002

I am having some problems playing a few DVD movies on my XA2. I just recently rented Deja Vu on DVD and it would play half way through the movie and then it would stutter and then stop playing. I had to eject the disc and reload it again. But everytime, it would pause at the same place. If I played the movie on another DVD player it would work. I noticed that I also had the same problem playing Black Christmas on DVD as well. I've upgraded to the latest firmware version 1.5. Has anyone experienced this problem? Please help. I would still like to keep this player. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrHifi

loganhunter,


I am aware that the SD version of Deja Vu does not copy to DVD+R. There is something unique to this disk. I do not know what it is but I know it is there. Kind of like the gravitational constant......


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey gus,
> 
> 
> You are not supposed to see the BTB line. The idea is to adjust the brightness or gamma of your display such until the BTB line disappears. Then keep turning it down until the next line is just visible or just invisible. I always prefer just visible. Passing BTB says nothing about the quality of a projection system. These levels are not used in real world displays or recordings. The only reason that BTB became popular was because of the Video Essentials disk that included the levels to assist in setting Brightness. Remember that you must set contrast first.



I realize BTB is only for calibration of brightness control. My interest is just whether or not the XA2 is passing it. I don't want to "watch" it so don't worry.


It seems to me that the XA2 appears to be mapping everything in the range 0-16 to 16. This means it is not passing BTB I believe.


It has been determined that we can examine these BTB bars by bosting XA2 brightness until the bar values are greater than 16, but then they are no longer BTB since they are now in the range 16-235 or normal video.


----------



## MrHifi

That is not the way it works. If any device in the playback chain is designed to not read BTB, no amount of brightness boosting will allow you to see that BTB line. The converse is also true. If the playback system is capable of passing BTB, the BTB line will show up when the brightness is turned up sufficiently. From what I have read, the XA2 will pass BTB. BTW, I used the AVIA SD disc to set my gamma and brightness level initially. The moving line method they use does not require that the system be capable of showing BTB. Fact is, there is no good reason to show BTB.


----------



## Rew452

After a year with the A1 I finally got a XA2 last week and over all I am very impressed with the speed at which it responds! Hit Stop it Stops. Eject and it ejects. IT is really where I had hope the A1 would get too but has not.


Don't get me wrong my A1 has been very reliable just .......SLOW.

*But I am Disapointed that the HDMI -> DVI problems still exist!*

1. It does not read the advertised EDID.

2. Can only get RGB 444 at PC levels.

3 Colorspace seems wrong, should be R601 for SD and/or R709 for HD.

*Toshiba, Don't you think after a year of HDMI -> DVI interface problems it's time to add a Manual mode to the Setup Menu were the user can set these interface properties??????*


----------



## chiifac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Guys at AVICAL told me that bring the Xa-2 to the same video level as their signal generator, I should set contrast to -6 and brightness to +6 .



Thank you, thehun. I have the XA2 with HDMI/DVI connection to my Sony GWIII LCD RPTV. Your contrast and brightness settings confirm with what I have concluded after my calibration using the HD DVE disk. With these settings, the picture of the gray scale ramp looked virtually identical between Component and DVI connection.


I believe this should be the proper settings for people with HDMI/DVI connection to alleviate the black/white crush issue caused by XA2's incorrect PC RGB levels.


----------



## chiifac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I realize BTB is only for calibration of brightness control. My interest is just whether or not the XA2 is passing it. I don't want to "watch" it so don't worry.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the XA2 appears to be mapping everything in the range 0-16 to 16. This means it is not passing BTB I believe.
> 
> 
> It has been determined that we can examine these BTB bars by bosting XA2 brightness until the bar values are greater than 16, but then they are no longer BTB since they are now in the range 16-235 or normal video.



rpauls,


Actually, the problem with XA2' HDMI/DVI connection is that instead of using the Studio RGB levels (black=16, white=235), it converts to PC RGB levels (black=0, white=255). It maps everything in the range 0-16 to 0, 235-255 to 255, and expands everything in between. This causes black/white crush issue as most of the displays still expect Studio RGB levels and the BTB/WTW information is permanently lost at the display.


Fortunately, with the XA2, the contrast and brightness control is done before the Studio to PC level conversion. So, with the proper adjustment of contrast and brightness in XA2, it is like a predistortion to compensate for the level distortion caused by XA2's incorrect Studio to PC levels.


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Guys at AVICAL told me that bring the Xa-2 to the same video level as their signal generator, I should set contrast to -6 and brightness to +6 .



Do you have the enhanced black on or off?


----------



## Hughman

You guys have some weird stuff going on, my XA2 connected via HDMI to the HDMI input of a JVC RS1 provides perfect black and white levels with all brightness and contrast controls at 0. Sounds like the -6 +6 numbers may be reversed and if so having "enhanced black" turned on would deliver something like that.


----------



## JimP

Hugh2


I think the problem is going from HDMI to DVI.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is not the way it works. If any device in the playback chain is designed to not read BTB, no amount of brightness boosting will allow you to see that BTB line. The converse is also true. If the playback system is capable of passing BTB, the BTB line will show up when the brightness is turned up sufficiently.



This is only partially true. On a display, this is controling how the display (light valve, scanning beam, etc.) responds to signals. On a source unit, the only option it has is to change the signal itself. The question is what a given control actually does with the signal.



> Quote:
> From what I have read, the XA2 will pass BTB. BTW, I used the AVIA SD disc to set my gamma and brightness level initially. The moving line method they use does not require that the system be capable of showing BTB. Fact is, there is no good reason to show BTB.



If you tested BTB/WTW with AVIA, you do know that AVIA does not contain BTB or WTW data, right? The original AVIA disc was hard-clamped at 16 and 235. You need to test this with DVE or GetGray or some of the later discs. With my LCD and the HD-DVD version of DVE, the PLUGE pattern is clipping right now on my set-up.


Bill


----------



## Hughman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hugh2
> 
> 
> I think the problem is going from HDMI to DVI.



Ahhh yes.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the calibration set up that came with Elephant Man. To me it looks like the XA2 IS passing blacker than black via hdmi for HD DVD. I can also see the THX drop box which is supposed to show blacker than black for SD DVD. Is there an official test to determine this?



The easiest way to tell whether the BTB/WTW data is being passed if a PLUGE pattern fails initially is:


1) Turn up the brightness on the TV -- does it eventually show the BTB portion?


2) Play with your various receivers/displays/video processors to try to force the XA2 to output 4:2:2 component video, rather than 4:4:4 or RGB. Did that clear up the issue?


3) (Big PITA factor) Using HDDVE, change the controls on the XA2 with the display back to being "neutral" (calibrated) until you see the BTB or WTW information on the PLUGE pattern. Run measurements of the grayscale windows and compare them to the measurements from a reference generator. A PC with DVI output ought to do.


If the XA2 is doing level compression (e.g., remapping 0 - 255 into 16 - 235), then the grayscale levels at the lower end (20%, 30%, 40%) will be higher than the reference signal. If the XA2 is doing level expansion (16 - 235 into 0 - 255), then these will be uniformly lower. You will probably need to take several sets of measurements for each test since your meter and display will have some variability to it, and the adjustment for expansion/compression may not be much if DVE uses a standard PLUGE (3%) signal difference.


Bill


----------



## Lonely Surfer

I received my new XA-2 today, updated the firmware, played a few movies. Everything looks great on my Optoma HD70! I am moving my A1 into the bedroom. The XA-2 is much faster loading and very sleek looking. Recommended.


----------



## altec604

Everything was OK with the unit for the 1st week until this evening when I tried loading a CD. The player would not recognize it- no disc. I unloaded the CD, turned off the player for 5 minutes and powered it back up. It took the CD this time but during the middle of the 1st cut it suddenly jumped to the 7th song for a while and then jumped back to the 1st song right where it left off. Strange. Now I haven't seen anything goofy happening with DVD's so far. It's going back to Amazon for another unit. There's no way I can give up on this thing because the picture it put's out is really awesome! There's no going back after you see the magic it performs on SD DVD's.


----------



## nj96

Got mine 2 weeks ago... Tried 3 different DVDs. 2 SD and 1 HD and it froze randomly on all of them (most of the time it would only play about the first 10 seconds. Called Toshiba and I'm going to send it to them to get repaired... Already upgraded firmware so they're going to check inside. Bummer.


I did get through the HD movie once in it's entirety and the picture was absolutely phenominal! Definitely jazzed about it! Just bummed that it's going back already...


----------



## Bear5k

Found the issue for BTB in my receiver (an errant conversion on that HDMI input). For my XA2's settings, Enhanced Black is off, and I have not changed my player's picture settings.


Bill


----------



## HPforMe

Problem


I just bought the XA2. It's hooked up through HDMI running through my Pioneer VSX-81TXV HDMI 1.2. When a disk starts up whether a sd or HD DVD disk in most cases the receiver just shuts down. I have not been able to play a disk yet. It appears to be a handshaking HDCP issue. Tosh and Pioneer have no customer service here on the weekend. Has anyone run into this issue.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HPforMe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Problem
> 
> 
> I just bought the XA2. It's hooked up through HDMI running through my Pioneer VSX-81TXV HDMI 1.2. When a disk starts up whether a sd or HD DVD disk in most cases the receiver just shuts down. I have not been able to play a disk yet. It appears to be a handshaking HDCP issue. Tosh and Pioneer have no customer service here on the weekend. Has anyone run into this issue.



that's a weird one. i assume you're trying to output 1080p from the XA-2, have you tried setting it to 1080i?


----------



## doobydolby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HPforMe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Problem
> 
> 
> I just bought the XA2. It's hooked up through HDMI running through my Pioneer VSX-81TXV HDMI 1.2. When a disk starts up whether a sd or HD DVD disk in most cases the receiver just shuts down. I have not been able to play a disk yet. It appears to be a handshaking HDCP issue. Tosh and Pioneer have no customer service here on the weekend. Has anyone run into this issue.




I would hook it directly up to a display or use some other compatible video output, update the firmware and then give it another shot.


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's a weird one. i assume you're trying to output 1080p from the XA-2, have you tried setting it to 1080i?



It's updated with the latetest firmware. I'm outputting 1080p. The receiver is fully 1080p compliant and HDMI 1.2. I run my PS3 through it without a single problem again running 1080p through. I've been using the A1 through it (1080i of course )again without a single problem.


Now to verify there's a handshaking issue I plugged the XA2 directly into my set (HDMI) using 1080p output and not a single problem. Plays all disks now. As a temporary workaround I've plugged in the analogs into the Pioneer and am using the HDMI from the XA2 directly to the set.



Is there some setting in the menu which may be causing a problem? It is very peculiar. What basically happens is that the disk will run to about the menu area and then the receiver just shuts down. Not the XA2, only the receiver.


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doobydolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would hook it directly up to a display or use some other compatible video output, update the firmware and then give it another shot.



See above post.


----------



## thebishman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HPforMe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See above post.



I thought that I had read somewhere in a thread about the XA-2 and 'handshake issues', that perhaps turning the power off to both components, and then powering up either the receiver first followed by the HD-DVD player, OR perhaps the reverse might resolve it. Worth a try?

Bish


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebishman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that I had read somewhere in a thread about the XA-2 and 'handshake issues', that perhaps turning the power off to both components, and then powering up either the receiver first followed by the HD-DVD player, OR perhaps the reverse might resolve it. Worth a try?
> 
> Bish




Yeah, I'm going to try some combos and see if that will help it.


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

Last night I powered on my Xa2 and something weird happened. The red light turned to blue on the power up button and the unit had the welcome message. After that it just froze with the welcome message on the xa2 and a black screen on my tv. I could'nt get it to work so i just pulled the power cord out and then connected it again.

This is the first time this has happened and when I powered it up I had a hd dvd movie in their (school for scoundrals).


I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else? or does firmware 1.5 address playability or freeze ups?


----------



## HPforMe

Update


Ok a little persistance works. I tried the following order for startup putting the HDMI from the XA2 back into the Pioneer: XA2, TV, then Pioneer receiver. Voila! All's good.


By the way. I've played several sd disks. Excellent job the XA2 does on sd disks. I'm very happy. Looks noticeably better than the A1 in that respect. Sd and HD DVD have played flawlessly. Beautiful crisp and saturated colors for HD DVD. Very happy I bought it. A1 now goes downstairs with a 27" 1080i LCD we watch while exercising.


----------



## Mark Booth

I watched the SD version of Night At The Museum on my XA2 last night. At times, I forgot I was watching an SD disc! Night At The Museum is a great transfer and when combined with the XA2's upconversion, truly near HD quality. Amazing!!


Mark


----------



## fretman

I've had my XA2 for a few days now. Connected video direct to RS1 via HDMI. Audio to my

Denon via Toslink. No audio sync issues noticed so far. All HD and SD discs played without incident except one. A Netflix rented copy of Backdraft. The video and audio started breaking up about 1/4 into the movie. After a few seconds the audio cut out all together. FF past that section and all seemed OK. I'm chalking it up to scratches. The disc was in somewhat rough shape. I have read that HD discs are more sensitive than SD discs to imperfections. So far, I am happy with the purchase. SD discs look great, HD discs look just awesome.


Now, if HD DVD can thrive/survive the format war, I will be very happy.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fretman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my XA2 for a few days now. Connected video direct to RS1 via HDMI. Audio to my
> 
> Denon via Toslink. No audio sync issues noticed so far. All HD and SD discs played without incident except one. A Netflix rented copy of Backdraft. The video and audio started breaking up about 1/4 into the movie. After a few seconds the audio cut out all together. FF past that section and all seemed OK. I'm chalking it up to scratches. The disc was in somewhat rough shape. I have read that HD discs are more sensitive than SD discs to imperfections. So far, I am happy with the purchase. SD discs look great, HD discs look just awesome.
> 
> 
> Now, if HD DVD can thrive/survive the format war, I will be very happy.



This is somewhat common. I was watching a rented (not scratched, new) SD DVD on my Denon w/SDI, and it started to skip, pixelate and freeze..........I took it out and put it into my XA2 and the exact same thing happened at the same spot in the movie. It was just a bad disc, not the player.


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have the enhanced black on or off?



Off, but it won't do anything through HDMI anyway.


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hughman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys have some weird stuff going on, my XA2 connected via HDMI to the HDMI input of a JVC RS1 provides perfect black and white levels with all brightness and contrast controls at 0. Sounds like the -6 +6 numbers may be reversed and if so having "enhanced black" turned on would deliver something like that.



Like I said the recommendation came from a professional calibrator, who worked on my TV. Before I applied the setting the picture did look dark and "contrasty"[that may not be a word







] but hopefully you know what I mean.


----------



## William L Carman

I lost the audio from the coaxial output of my HD-XA2 yesterday. Previously, I would lose it after watching a complete HD DVD.


This time though, I experienced distorted audio about nineteen minutes into "Friday Night Lights". I hit pause, and then when I went back to play again.....no sound at all!


I called Value Electronics this morning to ask for a replacement. I very much hope this takes care of the problem. I am still using my A-1 that I have had for over a year now, with no problems. (Knock on wood!)


----------



## UCFKevin

Does anyone with the XA2 happen to have a 40 inch 1080p TV? I have the Sony 40v2500 and I'm just wondering if, at that size and being ten feet away, will a 1080p picture be THAT much better than a 1080i picture? I figured if my TV can do it, I might as well go all the way, but I don't want to spend extra money on something that won't really make a difference, you know?


----------



## Clark Burk

Kevin,I'm not sure I quite understand your question,but your display is 1080P and anything displayed on your display will be converted to that either by the TVs processing or the source devices processing. If you use the XA2 this will send 1080p to your display and no further processing is needed. If you use the A2 which outputs 1080i then your display will deinterlace the 1080i from the A2 and display it as 1080p. Depending on how good your TV is at processing 1080i will determine if the XA2 or A2 look any different.


----------



## Phrynichus

I get a system error on my XA2 v. 1.5. with the Breakfast Club. Anyone else ?


----------



## eyedoc

A couple questions on the XA2. I've read post after post and still no clear answer, probably should have looked a few more hours










Any zoom feature? or in plans via firmware update?

Along with zoom, vertical stretch firmware possible in future?

It passes blacker than black via component but not HDMI?


Thanks,

Don


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCFKevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone with the XA2 happen to have a 40 inch 1080p TV? I have the Sony 40v2500 and I'm just wondering if, at that size and being ten feet away, will a 1080p picture be THAT much better than a 1080i picture? I figured if my TV can do it, I might as well go all the way, but I don't want to spend extra money on something that won't really make a difference, you know?




I am willing to bet that you will not see a difference 1080i to 1080p. The reassembly of frames will likely show negligible difference. That said, the XA2 is good enough a player for the premium even if your display only supported 1080i.


----------



## UCFKevin

That's the answer I was looking for. I figured so.


Screw it. I'll still get the XA2. You never know when I may go bigger in the future, yeah? TV-wise.


Is it sad that thinking about this crap keeps me up at night? PLEASE, tell me someone else loses sleep over this sort of stuff. I don't want to be alone in my geekdom. I'm so friggin' excited about getting this thing, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCFKevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone with the XA2 happen to have a 40 inch 1080p TV? I have the Sony 40v2500 and I'm just wondering if, at that size and being ten feet away, will a 1080p picture be THAT much better than a 1080i picture? I figured if my TV can do it, I might as well go all the way, but I don't want to spend extra money on something that won't really make a difference, you know?




You might want to read this below article which explains it pretty good in laymans terms. IMO you made the right decision on the XA2.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...07-part-1.html 


Regards


----------



## MrHifi

Excellent Article Silverfox. Nice Find.


----------



## UCFKevin

Wow. Quite an interesting read.


Yay me, then! Onward to the XA2! Less than three weeks away! Yeehoo!


----------



## Clark Burk

I think you made a good choice.


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William L Carman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost the audio from the coaxial output of my HD-XA2 yesterday. Previously, I would lose it after watching a complete HD DVD.
> 
> 
> This time though, I experienced distorted audio about nineteen minutes into "Friday Night Lights". I hit pause, and then when I went back to play again.....no sound at all!
> 
> 
> I called Value Electronics this morning to ask for a replacement. I very much hope this takes care of the problem. I am still using my A-1 that I have had for over a year now, with no problems. (Knock on wood!)



Did you try switching inputs on your receiver? Sometimes the problem is the receiver not picking up the signal via coax/optical. Switching the inputs arounds 'wakes' up the connection....


----------



## thehun

^^^^ I second that. I had to do that more then once to get thing "moving along"


----------



## The Catalyst

Man, this thread is just a train-wreck of problems for this poor player. I just recently purchased a HD-A20 from BB and have had no problems with it, but I was planning on returning it and 'upgrading' to a HD-XA2 unit from Amazon (the only reason I was considering this was because the HD-XA2 would only cost me an additional 100 bucks or so). But you guys are having so many problems: overheating/lip synch/low bass/center channels/video stuttering/etc/etc. you're scaring the heck out of me!


After reading the last 25 pages of this thread, I think I might just be better off skipping this player and holding onto the A20 (which I haven't had a single problem with). I'm ready to log into Amazon and cancel my pre-order. I already own an oppo for upconverions, so that would stay in my rack too.


Anyone of you guys who have returned and given up on the XA2 looking to give the A20 a try? Still keeping your A20 RockStrongo?


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Catalyst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, this thread is just a train-wreck of problems for this poor player. I just recently purchased a HD-A20 from BB and have had no problems with it, but I was planning on returning it and 'upgrading' to a HD-XA2 unit from Amazon (the only reason I was considering this was because the HD-XA2 would only cost me an additional 100 bucks or so). But you guys are having so many problems: overheating/lip synch/low bass/center channels/video stuttering/etc/etc. you're scaring the heck out of me!
> 
> 
> After reading the last 25 pages of this thread, I think I might just be better off skipping this player and holding onto the A20 (which I haven't had a single problem with). I'm ready to log into Amazon and cancel my pre-order. I already own an oppo for upconverions, so that would stay in my rack too.
> 
> 
> Anyone of you guys who have returned and given up on the XA2 looking to give the A20 a try? Still keeping your A20 RockStrongo?



My HD-XA2 has been absolutely flawless with any and all HD DVD or DVD titles. Seems most problems develop when using the player outputting 1080p.


----------



## MrHifi

RobertD,


I am sorry Robert. Problems are present in all resolutions. Toshiba blew it with this product. Let's not provide bad information to anyone considering the purchae of an XA2. This baby has some serious issues that impact operation in its most basic form.


----------



## scottyb

I have zero problems.


Scott


----------



## fretman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RobertD,
> 
> 
> I am sorry Robert. Problems are present in all resolutions. Toshiba blew it with this product. Let's not provide bad information to anyone considering the purchae of an XA2. This baby has some serious issues that impact operation in its most basic form.



I agree. Anyone reading these threads would be hard pressed to think otherwise. Bought mine because the price got too tempting. I've had it about a week or so.

Had my first problem last night. Turned it on and nothing. Would not eject or shut down. Unplugged it, re-plugged it in and re-started it. It worked OK after that. It is a buggy player. When it works proplerly, it's a great machine. I have to be honest. I've been seccond guessing myself since purcasing it. I swore I would not buy into this until the format war dust settled. That said. When I'm watching an HD DVD, I am thrilled with the quality. And Toshiba seems to be commited to updating it via firmware. Bottom line. It does seem to be a product put into consumer's hands before it was really ready.


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RobertD,
> 
> 
> I am sorry Robert. Problems are present in all resolutions. Toshiba blew it with this product. Let's not provide bad information to anyone considering the purchae of an XA2. This baby has some serious issues that impact operation in its most basic form.




And just imagine your views on alchohol if you got them while attending an AA meeting...


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fretman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree. Anyone reading these threads would be hard pressed to think otherwise. Bought mine because the price got too tempting. I've had it about a week or so.
> 
> Had my first problem last night. Turned it on and nothing. Would not eject or shut down. Unplugged it, re-plugged it in and re-started it. It worked OK after that. It is a buggy player. When it works proplerly, it's a great machine. I have to be honest. I've been seccond guessing myself since purcasing it. I swore I would not buy into this until the format war dust settled. That said. When I'm watching an HD DVD, I am thrilled with the quality. And Toshiba seems to be commited to updating it via firmware. Bottom line. It does seem to be a product put into consumer's hands before it was really ready.



On this forum there is one thing for sure: Opinions & solutions will ALWAYS vary and thats what makes AVS informative for the potential consumer of a product.



When Firmware updates were initially introduced at the consumer electronic level it paved the way for manufacturers to rush unproven products to the market and even more so when a competitive format war is going on. IMO unfortunately software Quality Control has taken a backseat.


Issues at the consumer level will always be prevalent but hopefully not widespread & not all users will experience the same problem due to various user variables. Also some software glitchs will only occur with certain discs being played.


Just ACCEPT the fact that these products regardless of which format you prefer are NOT being manufactured nor purchased to be employed on the Space Shuttle.


Money is the bottom line from the manufacturers view, always has & always will be.


Firmware updates are a great tool for the manufacturers to address video & audio issues at the consumer software level.


IMO most all software issues related to video & audio content should have been resolved by now after one year & the 2nd gen. Toshiba players released, yet again we the consumers continue to be the manufacturers software beta testers. Granted most Toshiba owners are possibly happy campers but that is no solice to the folks that have had to exchange 2 to 3 units which is definitely frustrating.


With all this said I still purchased the XA2 waiting on delivery next month and have accepted the fact that if I encounter problems I will simply return it for a refund. I will still have a proven player in the Oppo 981, just wont be able to view HD DVD.


Regards


----------



## MrHifi

Silverfox,


Cancel your order. The only way you will be happy with this machine is if you are not expecting to use its many features. If you expect to use 1080p and need to configure the analog outputs forget it. Certain features will not work at all; others will sometimes. but not when you want them to.


----------



## gosawx

Silverfox,


Keep your order. The only way you will be unhappy with this machine is if you have problems with its many features. Don't forget to use 1080p and configure the analog outputs. The features work well, when you want them to.


(just to give another viewpoint, rather than in absolutes)


----------



## zglass2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Silverfox,
> 
> 
> Cancel your order. The only way you will be happy with this machine is if you are not expecting to use its many features. If you expect to use 1080p and need to configure the analog outputs forget it. Certain features will not work at all; others will sometimes. but not when you want them to.



Agree!! Tried 2 and then quit - too frustrating.


Maybe if you don't have a 1080P display it's worth a try BUT I would buy it from Amazon as they don't charge for returns.


----------



## The Catalyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD-XA2 has been absolutely flawless with any and all HD DVD or DVD titles. Seems most problems develop when using the player outputting 1080p.



If that is true (most problems happen under 1080p) then that's yet another reason for me to cancel my preorder. I'd be using this player with a 1080p samsung lcd. This player just sounds buggy to say the least.


I've been using the A20 for the last week or so, and its performance has been nothing short of stellar. It seems to have none of the XA2s problems (overheating/lip synch/low bass/center channels/video stuttering/etc), and I have it set to 1080p output. Heck, I even netflix'd Hollywoodland and ran that through the player last night. I only watched the first 1/2 of the movie but I didn't even have problems with that disc in the A20.


I wouldn't mind keeping my preorder with Amazon and testing the unit once it arrives, but it sounds like the odds of getting a bad player are pretty high. Who knows, maybe the next batch of them off the ship will be updated with a new firmware and most/all the problems will be gone. I just don't know if it's worth the time and effort to try and upgrade to this unit. Like I said, the A20 has been a near perfect player so far. The other benefit I have in keeping the A20 is that I could get the extended 4 year warranty through BB. With all the problems these players seem to have (and the slight chance of the drive dying over time), I'm really starting to think that's the way to go.


Thanks for all your views (both positive, but mostly negative) on this player... I have some thinking to do.


----------



## MrHifi

FWIW, and its just my opinion after 50 years of active play and work with AV stuff, those warranties are a ripoff. By the time it fails after the mfgr's warranty is over, you will see something new you want. Those warranties are meant to drive you crazy. They are extremely hard to inplement. If you are pleased with your A20, why buy an XA2? The picture will be the same. This is digital remember. Sure, they may use a cheaper scaler in the A20 but you have a 1080p screen. It will scale everything to 1080p anyway. Stick with your A20. Buy a Blue Ray player with the money.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are pleased with your A20, why buy an XA2?



Better upconversion on SD DVDs, analog outs (should one want those at some point), better build quality, and 1080p/24 capability likely this summer.


Well, you asked...


----------



## rwestley

I feel that the XA2 has be great for most users. Look at most threads on this fourm and someone will always have an issue. That is what the fourm is for. I am wondering if there are some Blu-Ray fanboys posting misinformation. Before you blast me I am neutral since I own An XA2 & A PS3. There are issues with both systems but generally both are great.


----------



## The Catalyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better upconversion on SD DVDs, analog outs (should one want those at some point), better build quality, and 1080p/24 capability likely this summer.



The XA2 also has those new HDMI 1.3 connections, but I wonder if that could be the reason behind some of the problems with this player.

_sidenote: what is the actual benift of HDMI 1.3 connectors on this player? From everything I've read it sounded like 1.3 was nothing more than sales spin._


----------



## Tolstoi

Gent,


I have both the XA2 and the Pioneer BDP-HD1 and lots of experience playing with AV system and AV integragration, sorry to contradict some here, the XA2 is an unfinished product that should not have been release for delivery. This product is not mature.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Catalyst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA2 also has those new HDMI 1.3 connections, but I wonder if that could be the reason behind some of the problems with this player.
> 
> _sidenote: what is the actual benift of HDMI 1.3 connectors on this player? From everything I've read it sounded like 1.3 was nothing more than sales spin._



No most tof the freeze I experience are not HDMI related.


----------



## The Catalyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, and its just my opinion after 50 years of active play and work with AV stuff, those warranties are a ripoff. By the time it fails after the mfgr's warranty is over, you will see something new you want. Those warranties are meant to drive you crazy. They are extremely hard to inplement. If you are pleased with your A20, why buy an XA2? The picture will be the same. This is digital remember. Sure, they may use a cheaper scaler in the A20 but you have a 1080p screen. It will scale everything to 1080p anyway. Stick with your A20. Buy a Blue Ray player with the money.



True, true. As it stands now, costco is also selling the A20 (for just a little bit more than I got it for at BB with a pricematch). I could pick up the A20 from costco, and know that it's covered by their _'if it ever breaks bring it back'_ policy. Just as long as I hold onto my receipt, I'm golden.


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Catalyst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> True, true. As it stands now, costco is also selling the A20 (for just a little bit more than I got it for at BB with a pricematch). I could pick up the A20 from costco, and know that it's covered by their _'if it ever breaks bring it back'_ policy. Just as long as I hold onto my receipt, I'm golden.




except they changed that...d'oh!


----------



## MauneyM

I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.


I use 1080p over a 30' BlueJeansCable HDMI connection to an RS-1.


I use the analog outs - they work fine, even the LFE. (caveat: I don't use BM)


I have had no problems.


I have had no freezing.


I have had no discs that won't play.


I have had no shutdowns.


I have NEVER had to unplug the unit or turn it off due to a lock-up.


I have never had an HDMI handshaking problem.


I have only seen a syncing issue once (I think). This was with a SD DVD, and it was not repeatable.


Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.


There are hundreds of people on this forum who have this unit. There are fewer than ten who consistently post about problems with it. The rest of us spend our time using the system, not posting about problems we don't have.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of people on this forum who have this unit. There are fewer than ten who consistently post about problems with it. The rest of us spend our time using the system, not posting about problems we don't have.



Ditto - I completely agree!










That's not to say there aren't any XA2's without problems, but that's definately the minority.


----------



## The Catalyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gosawx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> except they changed that...d'oh!



That change was made only to: televisions/projectors/computers/cameras/camcorders/ipod mp3 players/ and cell phones (90 days on these items). It didn't cover DVD players.


From the HD-A20 ordering page:
*Shipping & Terms

This item is covered by Costco's guarantee to refund your purchase price if you are not completely satisfied. Costco's guarantee applies, even though this item may not be covered by the manufacturer's warranty, because Costco is not an "authorized" dealer of the merchandise.

Shipping will be calculated at checkout based on your ship-to location.*


Like I said, golden.


----------



## The Catalyst

Mauney & Rambler:


Thanks for your input. It's nice to hear that this player is performing up to spec with some people here.


As of now, XA2 is still preordered. We'll see


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Silverfox,
> 
> 
> Cancel your order. The only way you will be happy with this machine is if you are not expecting to use its many features. If you expect to use 1080p and need to configure the analog outputs forget it. Certain features will not work at all; others will sometimes. but not when you want them to.



I will continue on with the order since my primary display for the XA2 will be the 720P Sanyo Z5 and I can be happy just using the digital coax out to my Onkyo HT audio receiver from the XA2. I simply decided to go ahead and order the XA2 in the first place to be able to view HD DVD content and since I haven`t heard of alot of issues with the 720P or digital coax with the XA2 I figured what the heck !


Another reason was if I upgrade to a 1080 FP in the future hopefully by then the current issues some folks are having related to the 1080P & audio outs will be resolved with later firmware updates providing the issues ARE software related.


I opted for the XA2 due to the reviews of the chip it uses vs. the A20 & A2.


Rest assured the FIRST problem I encounter with the XA2 I will definitely request a total refund from Amazon within the 30 day grace period.


Regards


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.
> 
> Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.



Second that -- no problems what-so-ever w/ a 1080p output to the Sony 60A2000.....


----------



## slimoli




MauneyM said:


> I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.
> 
> 
> I use the analog outs - they work fine, even the LFE. (caveat: I don't use BM)
> 
> 
> How can you avoid using BM and still use the 5.1 analogs? Do you mean BM on the player or on the receiver? At least you must say if the speakers are small or large and if you are using the sub or not, right?
> 
> 
> Sergio


----------



## MauneyM




slimoli said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can you avoid using BM and still use the 5.1 analogs? Do you mean BM on the player or on the receiver? At least you must say if the speakers are small or large and if you are using the sub or not, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting speakers to 'LARGE' disables bass management. This setting indicates that your speakers can handle whatever you send them without problem. In this mode, only the LFE signal goes to the sub (the .1 output), which is what happens in a true theater system. In this mode, the XA2 works properly.
> 
> 
> When you set them to 'SMALL', it indicates that your speakers cannot handle low frequencies (like with small sub/satellite systems). When BM works properly, it will crossover the L/C/R signals with mid/high frequencies going to the mains and the low frequencies going to the sub out (and mixed with the LFE signal). This is what the crossover frequency setting is for - it determines the highest frequency that will be sent to the mains. This is where the XA2 has issues; the mixing of BM low frequency signals with the -10dB LFE signal apparently doesn't work as designed. [FWIW, the LFE is designed to be operated at 10 dB below the mains signals - that's in the Dolby specs, and is designed to preserve signal headroom for the extra 10 dB needed for reference level reproduction. This has caused some confusion among people who don't fully understand how 5/6/7.1 is supposed to work, but it is correct in the XA2.]
> 
> 
> If you have good full-range mains and a decent sub for LFE, you don't need BM.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrHifi

Mauney,


You got everything correct except for the fact that if you select "None" for the center channel, the center speaker's material does not go to the LF and RF as it should. Also, the center channel does not turn off as it should. The LFE channel should spread the bass to any "Large" speakers if you select "None" for the LFE channel. It does not. Apparently, this is a problem with all the HD DVD players not justthe XA2. It does not do these things for the True HD or for DD and DTS.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gent,
> 
> 
> I have both the XA2 and the Pioneer BDP-HD1 and lots of experience playing with AV system and AV integragration, sorry to contradict some here, the XA2 is an unfinished product that should not have been release for delivery. This product is not mature.



Everyone's setup (although ours are not that divergent) is different.


My XA2 is *MORE* stable than my BDP-HD1. The latter "freezes" if left on or left paused for an extended period. The XA2 on the other hand is rock solid. YMMV.


----------



## joffer

have had mine for a few weeks now. no problems so far. a really nice machine.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if you select "None" for the center channel, the center speaker's material does not go to the LF and RF as it should. Also, the center channel does not turn off as it should. The LFE channel should spread the bass to any "Large" speakers if you select "None" for the LFE channel. It does not.



This may be true - I don't think anyone besides you has reported this, but I have no reason to doubt your observation.


However, I would submit that the vast majority of people buying XA2s have both center channel speakers and subwoofers for LFE, and thus would never have any issues with routing under a 'NONE' setting for center or sub.


Beyond this, if you have an unusual system that requires this setting, wouldn't it be easier to run HDMI to a receiver and handle it there?


Should it work for the analog outs if the settings allow it? Yes. Does it matter for the vast majority of users? No.


In my personal opinion, the source is not the right place to do BM or driver selection anyway. The source should be just that - a source that provides all of the signals available on the original material. The pre/pro or AVR is where you should re-mix, filter, and otherwise configure your signals to match the specific setup. (I realize that this is a bit of a purist viewpoint, and others may disagree).


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.
> 
> 
> I use 1080p over a 30' BlueJeansCable HDMI connection to an RS-1.
> 
> 
> I use the analog outs - they work fine, even the LFE. (caveat: I don't use BM)
> 
> 
> I have had no problems.
> 
> 
> I have had no freezing.
> 
> 
> I have had no discs that won't play.
> 
> 
> I have had no shutdowns.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER had to unplug the unit or turn it off due to a lock-up.
> 
> 
> I have never had an HDMI handshaking problem.
> 
> 
> I have only seen a syncing issue once (I think). This was with a SD DVD, and it was not repeatable.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of people on this forum who have this unit. There are fewer than ten who consistently post about problems with it. The rest of us spend our time using the system, not posting about problems we don't have.




Well said and completely agree.


----------



## MrHifi

Mauney,


The reason they put a pre/pro in XA2 is because there ar no preamps with the True HD decoder. So, if you want to use the analog outputs, you have to rely on the internal decoder/pre/pro.


My system is what you might call old. It consists of several monoblock high powered amps and some nice preamps and decoders. While I do have a center channel and a 600 watt Velodyne 18" subwoofer, the soundfield is more realistic accross my 96" wide video screen when only 2 front channels are utilized. As far as the sub is concerned, I ran accross the XA2's bass redirection issues when I was doing some testing. My AV theater has 40 year old components and 3 wek old components. The challenge is making them all work together.


----------



## TreborS

My XA2 came in Tuesday... all I can say is WOW... What a picture!!!!


(and I haven't even played a HD-DVD in it yet


----------



## fourbigkids




MauneyM said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slimoli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Setting speakers to 'LARGE' disables bass management. This setting indicates that your speakers can handle whatever you send them without problem. In this mode, only the LFE signal goes to the sub (the .1 output), which is what happens in a true theater system. In this mode, the XA2 works properly.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> If you have good full-range mains and a decent sub for LFE, you don't need BM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Mauney. I have the XA-2 on order also and the BM issue had me a little confused. Based on this succinct statement I have one less issue to worry about as I have full range mains. Now I just need to fret over whether HDMI to DVI on my older non-HDCP compliant screen (Fujitsu PDS4242) will work.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Allan
Click to expand...


----------



## JRJacobson

Hey folks,


New here... Looking for a little advice... Just bought a XA2 with firmware version 1.5... The picture and everything looks outstanding but every 30 minutes or so into a movie i'll see a flicker, like a frame flashes for a milisecond that isnt supposed to be there. It's not really a big deal but for 600 bucks it shouldn't be happening, i briefly skimmed through this post and didnt really see anything relating to this issue... I've tried several brand new HD DVDs and they all seem to do the same thing... Its BARELY noticible but i'm a perfectionist and i want this issue gone







. I'm conntected to my JVC 56" TV via HDMI... I know its not the TV because it never happens unless i'm using my XA2... Any advice would be greatly appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## The Catalyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRJacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... but every 30 minutes or so into a movie i'll see a flicker, like a frame flashes for a milisecond that isnt supposed to be there.



Is it flashing a color on the screen (i.e. is the screen flashing with a blue or pink tint to it)? Sounds like a HDMI handshaking/dropout issue.


----------



## m1fuller68

I watched the Hitcher last night and had quite a bit of audio stutter. Anyone have this issue besides me? I had to stop or fast forward past these issues. Right now I have 1.3 installed and its hooked up via HDMI.


thanks


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRJacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> New here... Looking for a little advice... Just bought a XA2 with firmware version 1.5... The picture and everything looks outstanding but every 30 minutes or so into a movie i'll see a flicker, like a frame flashes for a milisecond that isnt supposed to be there. It's not really a big deal but for 600 bucks it shouldn't be happening, i briefly skimmed through this post and didnt really see anything relating to this issue... I've tried several brand new HD DVDs and they all seem to do the same thing... Its BARELY noticible but i'm a perfectionist and i want this issue gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm conntected to my JVC 56" TV via HDMI... I know its not the TV because it never happens unless i'm using my XA2... Any advice would be greatly appreciated... Thanks!




Did your new XA2 come with the new 1.5 FW ? If so what is the build date?


You may try if your XA2 is in close proximity to your T.V. display, just connect some component video cables & view the exact same movie disc to rule out any intermittent HDMI handshake issues.


----------



## KIDSMD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.
> 
> 
> I use 1080p over a 30' BlueJeansCable HDMI connection to an RS-1.
> 
> 
> I use the analog outs - they work fine, even the LFE. (caveat: I don't use BM)
> 
> 
> I have had no problems.
> 
> 
> I have had no freezing.
> 
> 
> I have had no discs that won't play.
> 
> 
> I have had no shutdowns.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER had to unplug the unit or turn it off due to a lock-up.
> 
> 
> I have never had an HDMI handshaking problem.
> 
> 
> I have only seen a syncing issue once (I think). This was with a SD DVD, and it was not repeatable.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of people on this forum who have this unit. There are fewer than ten who consistently post about problems with it. The rest of us spend our time using the system, not posting about problems we don't have.



Thanks MauneyM,

My experience is exactly the same. I got my unit with the first shipment to US and with all the changes I have made to my HT the XA2 has functioned without a clitch, all upgrades worked the 1st time and it is bar none the best DVD player I have ever owned (having owed over 8 different players all highend and many over $2k).


----------



## hodges69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KIDSMD1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks MauneyM,
> 
> My experience is exactly the same. I got my unit with the first shipment to US and with all the changes I have made to my HT the XA2 has functioned without a clitch, all upgrades worked the 1st time and it is bar none the best DVD player I have ever owned (having owed over 8 different players all highend and many over $2k).



Same experience here....As salemanager fora major retail company(not CE related) I am constantly hearing,from sales personal,"I wote that sale up due to the fact that when purchased from our competitor(s)...the consumer has had major issues with the product"

My response is that I am worried more about the customer(s) who we never hear

from because they are satisfied with our competitor's service" IMO,they far outweigh the consumer who is unhappy...That's the area we need to place stronger emphasis on....

I am sure this is true of Toshiba as well...


----------



## lpr

Am I bit confused about one thing, here's a quick question:


Currently can I use the XA2's HDMI for 1080p and it's analogues out for TrueHD at the same time?


Thanks.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently can I use the XA2's HDMI for 1080p and it's analogues out for TrueHD at the same time?



Yes. That's exactly what I am doing in my system.


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mauney,
> 
> 
> The reason they put a pre/pro in XA2 is because there ar no preamps with the True HD decoder. So, if you want to use the analog outputs, you have to rely on the internal decoder/pre/pro.



The content providers put DD THD as an "advanced content" which mandates the player to do decoding, so the fact there is no THD decoders in receivers today has nothing to with it.


----------



## Audiodynamics




MrHifi said:


> Mauney,
> 
> 
> The reason they put a pre/pro in XA2 is because there ar no preamps with the True HD decoder. So, if you want to use the analog outputs, you have to rely on the internal decoder/pre/pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Hi Fi,
> 
> 
> Although I do understand what you mean, I'd just like to clarify something for those new to this hobby. We do not want anyone to misinterpret what you are saying or to think the XA2 contains hardware or features it does not.
> 
> 
> The XA2 does *NOT* contain a pre/pro.
> 
> 
> Pre/Pro is short for Preamp/Processor, a term used for surround sound processors. The XA2 does not have a built in preamplifier and it offers no signal attenuation (no volume control).
> 
> 
> The XA2 DOES have built in DSP (Digital Signal Processing) and it DOES have built in DAC's, (Digital to Analog Converters) which feed the multi channel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> This means the XA2 has the ability to decode the new HD Audio formats in the player. The XA2 can output a digital signal through HDMI, SPDIF and Toslink. Through its multi channel analog outputs, the XA2 also simultaneously outputs analog signals, including the decoded HD Audio formats. The XA2's outputs, whether digital or analog, will typically be connected to an outboard pre/pro or a receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that no current Pre/Pro presently has the ability to decode these formats, although a few already have the hardware in place. Therefore, we must rely on the player to decode the HD Audio for us and then output it in a format our current pre/pro's and receivers can recognize.
Click to expand...


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XA2, and use it as my primary player for HD DVD, SD DVD, and CD.
> 
> 
> I use 1080p over a 30' BlueJeansCable HDMI connection to an RS-1.
> 
> 
> I use the analog outs - they work fine, even the LFE. (caveat: I don't use BM)
> 
> 
> I have had no problems.
> 
> 
> I have had no freezing.
> 
> 
> I have had no discs that won't play.
> 
> 
> I have had no shutdowns.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER had to unplug the unit or turn it off due to a lock-up.
> 
> 
> I have never had an HDMI handshaking problem.
> 
> 
> I have only seen a syncing issue once (I think). This was with a SD DVD, and it was not repeatable.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I would STRONGLY recommend the XA2, based on my experience. It is the best DVD player I have ever owned - in every respect.
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of people on this forum who have this unit. There are fewer than ten who consistently post about problems with it. The rest of us spend our time using the system, not posting about problems we don't have.



Same here.... I love the player. Although I DO have handshaking issues. Turning the player on before the TV resolves the problem. If I were using straight HDMI for both audio and video the handshaking would not be a problem. I would NOT buy any other player.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Just got mine from ******* tonight and it came loaded with 1.5 firmware.


Seems pretty nice. so much faster than the XA1 I sold.


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRJacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> New here... Looking for a little advice... Just bought a XA2 with firmware version 1.5... The picture and everything looks outstanding but every 30 minutes or so into a movie i'll see a flicker, like a frame flashes for a milisecond that isnt supposed to be there. It's not really a big deal but for 600 bucks it shouldn't be happening, i briefly skimmed through this post and didnt really see anything relating to this issue... I've tried several brand new HD DVDs and they all seem to do the same thing... Its BARELY noticible but i'm a perfectionist and i want this issue gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm conntected to my JVC 56" TV via HDMI... I know its not the TV because it never happens unless i'm using my XA2... Any advice would be greatly appreciated... Thanks!




Did you buy the player with 1.5 on it already? Or did you upgrade it after you got it?


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got mine from ******* tonight and it came loaded with 1.5 firmware.
> 
> 
> Seems pretty nice. so much faster than the XA1 I sold.



This is really wierd. I had some audio issues with my player. My player shipped with firmware 1.0 and I had some audio issues. Upgraded to 1.3 and the audio issues were resolved. Then, like a moron I upgraded to 1.5 and it was broken again.


I spent a great deal of time on the phone with Toshiba who assured me that all players ship with 1.0 firmware. The factory does not upgrade the firmware. So, with their assurance I bought a second player to get back to 1.0 so I could upgrade to 1.3. The new unit (1 week ago) had 1.0 on it. I'm wondering how some are being purchased with 1.5? Are these "open box" buys? Or is Toshiba pulling my leg and it was a coincidence?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRJacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> New here... Looking for a little advice... Just bought a XA2 with firmware version 1.5... The picture and everything looks outstanding but every 30 minutes or so into a movie i'll see a flicker, like a frame flashes for a milisecond that isnt supposed to be there. It's not really a big deal but for 600 bucks it shouldn't be happening, i briefly skimmed through this post and didnt really see anything relating to this issue... I've tried several brand new HD DVDs and they all seem to do the same thing... Its BARELY noticible but i'm a perfectionist and i want this issue gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm conntected to my JVC 56" TV via HDMI... I know its not the TV because it never happens unless i'm using my XA2... Any advice would be greatly appreciated... Thanks!



Agree with the try component & optical/coax to check vs HDMI.


In MANY cases, a good HDMI cable (e.g., UltraLink Pro Platinum) will resolve a number of issues (believe it or not).


----------



## Jon Spackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurajo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is really wierd. I had some audio issues with my player. My player shipped with firmware 1.0 and I had some audio issues. Upgraded to 1.3 and the audio issues were resolved. Then, like a moron I upgraded to 1.5 and it was broken again.
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of time on the phone with Toshiba who assured me that all players ship with 1.0 firmware. The factory does not upgrade the firmware. So, with their assurance I bought a second player to get back to 1.0 so I could upgrade to 1.3. The new unit (1 week ago) had 1.0 on it. I'm wondering how some are being purchased with 1.5? Are these "open box" buys? Or is Toshiba pulling my leg and it was a coincidence?




Actually it came from one call and its new but shipped with 1.5 firmware.


I spoke too soon. 1.5 causes me lots of issues. Half the time I turn it on it comes up with a snow screen and the only fix is to turn it off and back on. Then other times when I turn it on the audio is all distorted and digital sounding (very bad and harsh).


Did I get a bad machine or is 1.5 bad news?


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurajo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is really wierd. I had some audio issues with my player. My player shipped with firmware 1.0 and I had some audio issues. Upgraded to 1.3 and the audio issues were resolved. Then, like a moron I upgraded to 1.5 and it was broken again.
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of time on the phone with Toshiba who assured me that all players ship with 1.0 firmware. The factory does not upgrade the firmware. So, with their assurance I bought a second player to get back to 1.0 so I could upgrade to 1.3. The new unit (1 week ago) had 1.0 on it. I'm wondering how some are being purchased with 1.5? Are these "open box" buys? Or is Toshiba pulling my leg and it was a coincidence?




If you are correct in claiming that Toshiba just recently within 1 week stated that ALL units come with FW 1.0 then it sounds like some vendors are supplying exchanged units to new customers. Hopefully this is not the case!


Who did you purchase your first & second unit from?


If Toshiba is STILL shipping with FW 1.0 as I type this maybe thats why I have heard of some vendors claiming that newly arriving units have later FW updates from the Toshiba factory and in reality these vendors are merely pawning off customer returns that were actually FW updated by the original purchaser.


How EXACTLY can a purchaser tell if they are NOT getting an open box unit from a vendor seller ?











Regards


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon. 1.5 causes me lots of issues. Half the time I turn it on it comes up with a snow screen and the only fix is to turn it off and back on. Then other times when I turn it on the audio is all distorted and digital sounding (very bad and harsh).
> 
> 
> Did I get a bad machine or is 1.5 bad news?



I have 1.5 and see none of the issues you describe. Sounds like a bad player or some other incompatibility with the rest of your gear....


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are correct in claiming that Toshiba just recently within 1 week stated that ALL units come with FW 1.0 then it sounds like some vendors are supplying exchanged units to new customers. Hopefully this is not the case!
> 
> 
> Who did you purchase your first & second unit from?
> 
> 
> If Toshiba is STILL shipping with FW 1.0 as I type this maybe thats why I have heard of some vendors claiming that newly arriving units have later FW updates from the Toshiba factory and in reality these vendors are merely pawning off customer returns that were actually FW updated by the original purchaser.
> 
> 
> How EXACTLY can a purchaser tell if they are NOT getting an open box unit from a vendor seller ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



That's one of the great unanswered questions which has appeared on many threads.

With so many vendors having inventories received along protracted time lines, and with some being of questionable honor, knowing what firmware will be preinstalled and whether the unit itself is pristine is well neigh impossible.


There are certainly tell tale signs that a unit has been "reissued", such as power cords not being tightly gathered and owners manuals not originally sealed, as well as cartons with evidence of tape tear. However, with resealing machines, this is getting more difficult to detect-- and of course we should not have to be in that situation at all.


Perhaps the best thing to do is buy from Robert at VE, or Amazon. I would trust that neither of them engage in such practices.


I am fast becoming of the opinion that it will be better to receive a new unit with an

older firmware, evaluate it for a while to make sure it is inherently solid, and then perform your own upgrade.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's one of the great unanswered questions which has appeared on many threads.
> 
> With so many vendors having inventories received along protracted time lines, and with some being of questionable honor, knowing what firmware will be preinstalled and whether the unit itself is pristine is well neigh impossible.
> 
> 
> There are certainly tell tale signs that a unit has been "reissued", such as power cords not being tightly gathered and owners manuals not originally sealed, as well as cartons with evidence of tape tear. However, with resealing machines, this is getting more difficult to detect-- and of course we should not have to be in that situation at all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps is best thing to do is buy from Robert at VE, or Amazon. I would trust that neither of them engage in such practices.
> 
> 
> I am fast becoming of the opinion that it will be better to receive a new unit with an
> 
> older firmware, evaluate it for a while to make sure it is inherently solid, and then perform your own upgrade.




I sent Toshiba an e-mail requesting two questions be answered for ALL future potential purchasers of their G2 products.


#1. Are you STILL installing the FW 1.0 in newly manufactured XA2`s at this EXACT time [5/8/07] prior to shipping them to your dealers & distributors?


#2. How EXACTLY can a consumer when receiving the G2 HD DVD XA2 player tell if the product is actually FACTORY SEALED from Toshiba and NOT an open-box item from the authorized dealer or distributor?


I doubt very seriously if I get a reply !










Regards


----------



## rpauls




Audiodynamics said:


> MrHifi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mauney,
> 
> 
> The reason they put a pre/pro in XA2 is because there ar no preamps with the True HD decoder. So, if you want to use the analog outputs, you have to rely on the internal decoder/pre/pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Mr. Hi Fi,
> 
> 
> Although I do understand what you mean, I'd just like to clarify something for those new to this hobby. We do not want anyone to misinterpret what you are saying or to think the XA2 contains hardware or features it does not.
> 
> 
> The XA2 does *NOT* contain a pre/pro.
> 
> 
> Pre/Pro is short for Preamp/Processor, a term used for surround sound processors. The XA2 does not have a built in preamplifier and it offers no signal attenuation (no volume control).
> 
> 
> The XA2 DOES have built in DSP (Digital Signal Processing) and it DOES have built in DAC's, (Digital to Analog Converters) which feed the multi channel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> This means the XA2 has the ability to decode the new HD Audio formats in the player. The XA2 can output a digital signal through HDMI, SPDIF and Toslink. Through its multi channel analog outputs, the XA2 also simultaneously outputs analog signals, including the decoded HD Audio formats. The XA2's outputs, whether digital or analog, will typically be connected to an outboard pre/pro or a receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that no current Pre/Pro presently has the ability to decode these formats, although a few already have the hardware in place. Therefore, we must rely on the player to decode the HD Audio for us and then output it in a format our current pre/pro's and receivers can recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your explanation. However, I have found that the analog5.1 outputs have poor lipsync. It seems Toshiba neglected to put in sufficient (any?) audio delay. Some DVDs (I watch mostly SD) are worse than others it seems. Since there is no way to delay these 6 analog signals we are stuck with (imho) a useless analog out feature. Maybe there will be a FW update to add delay (hopefully adjustable).
> 
> 
> For now I use the optical link and delay in my AVR.
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## yampan




rpauls said:


> Audiodynamics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your explanation. However, I have found that the analog5.1 outputs have poor lipsync. It seems Toshiba neglected to put in sufficient (any?) audio delay. Some DVDs (I watch mostly SD) are worse than others it seems. Since there is no way to delay these 6 analog signals we are stuck with (imho) a useless analog out feature. Maybe there will be a FW update to add delay (hopefully adjustable).
> 
> 
> For now I use the optical link and delay in my AVR.
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to fully understand what you, yourself, have observed.
> 
> 
> 1. You do experience poor lipsync playing SDs through optical, but your AVR has enough adjustable delay to compensate?
> 
> 
> 2. The analog throughput of your AVR has no adjustable delay? Is this common to most or all AVRs? ( I have none at all on mine, either analog or optical.)
> 
> 
> 3. You have or have not experienced poor lipsync on HD-DVDs?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Audiodynamics




rpauls said:


> Audiodynamics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mauney,
> 
> 
> The reason they put a pre/pro in XA2 is because there ar no preamps with the True HD decoder. So, if you want to use the analog outputs, you have to rely on the internal decoder/pre/pro.
> 
> 
> I agree with your explanation. However, I have found that the analog5.1 outputs have poor lipsync. It seems Toshiba neglected to put in sufficient (any?) audio delay. Some DVDs (I watch mostly SD) are worse than others it seems. Since there is no way to delay these 6 analog signals we are stuck with (imho) a useless analog out feature. Maybe there will be a FW update to add delay (hopefully adjustable).
> 
> 
> For now I use the optical link and delay in my AVR.
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> 
> I personally have not spent much time using the XA2's analog outputs. From my own experience, I think the XA2's 5.1 outputs sound like crap. I personally don't understand why so many think it's an outstanding CD player. Outstanding compared to what? Unless the XA2 is placed outside of the room, the fan noise alone makes it too distracting for critical listening.
> 
> 
> If others are experiencing the same lip synch issues as you, this means the XA2's analog outputs are doubly useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent Toshiba an e-mail requesting two questions be answered for ALL future potential purchasers of their G2 products.
> 
> 
> #1. Are you STILL installing the FW 1.0 in newly manufactured XA2`s at this EXACT time [5/8/07] prior to shipping them to your dealers & distributors?
> 
> 
> #2. How EXACTLY can a consumer when receiving the G2 HD DVD XA2 player tell if the product is actually FACTORY SEALED from Toshiba and NOT an open-box item from the authorized dealer or distributor?
> 
> 
> I doubt very seriously if I get a reply !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



I decided to just call Toshiba customer service and talked to a guy in the technical service dept. that works on or at least is familiar with the XA2.


#1. Answer: He states that newly manufactured G2 products will be shipped with the latest Firmware pre-installed. So the 1.5 is more then likely starting to show up from some dealers.


#2. Answer: He states that Toshiba does NOT apply any type of dedicated seal or label that has to be broken in order to open the Factory original box. He says the only real way to tell if your getting an Open-Box unit is if the dealer has a pink re-furbished slip inside the box.







[Yeah sure ! Gimme a Break!]


Hopefully everyone that purchases one of these G2 products will register the S/N as soon as they open it up. That way Toshiba has a record of the units S/N as being used or opened from its original factory packaging.


If the purchaser of the unit suspects they received a possible Open-Boxed unit from any dealer they should be able to call Toshiba and see if the S/N has been previously registered BEFORE registering it themselves. Of course some folks don`t take the time to register products and this scenario wouldn`t work !










Regards


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mauney,
> 
> 
> You got everything correct except for the fact that if you select "None" for the center channel, the center speaker's material does not go to the LF and RF as it should. Also, the center channel does not turn off as it should. The LFE channel should spread the bass to any "Large" speakers if you select "None" for the LFE channel. It does not. Apparently, this is a problem with all the HD DVD players not justthe XA2. It does not do these things for the True HD or for DD and DTS.



Any LFE re-routing must be done in the receiver/pre-pro else the result is either loss of headroom for LFE or input overload on the next component in the chain. In other words, lack of LFE re-routing in the player is how it should be and how it was designed. Redirection of LF (non-LFE bass below the selected crossover point from speakers designated Small) will also require attenuation of LFE from the .1 channel due to the mixing of the LF with LFE on the sub output. This is also by design.


The same goes for speakers which are set to "off". The player will likely not re-route this info for much the same reasons.


It is much better to leave bass management off in the player (all speakers Large, distances at zero, crossover to 120, sub set to USE) and perform it in the receiver or pre-pro. With the XA2, reports of errors even in the rudimentary bass management which it is designed to do are another compelling reason to leave it off.


This is an excellent detailed discussion of these and other bass management issues which should help clear up confusion:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147


----------



## MrHifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any LFE re-routing must be done in the receiver/pre-pro else the result is either loss of headroom for LFE or input overload on the next component in the chain. In other words, lack of LFE re-routing in the player is how it should be and how it was designed. Redirection of LF (non-LFE bass below the selected crossover point from speakers designated Small) will also require attenuation of LFE from the .1 channel due to the mixing of the LF with LFE on the sub output. This is also by design.
> 
> 
> The same goes for speakers which are set to "off". The player will likely not re-route this info for much the same reasons.
> 
> 
> It is much better to leave bass management off in the player (all speakers Large, distances at zero, crossover to 120, sub set to USE) and perform it in the receiver or pre-pro. With the XA2, reports of errors even in the rudimentary bass management which it is designed to do are another compelling reason to leave it off.
> 
> 
> This is an excellent detailed discussion of these and other bass management issues which should help clear up confusion:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147




Why do you think they included these options in the XA2? If they are there, they should work. In my setup, I had to use the Bypass setting of my Sony ES preamp in order to make use of the analog outputs from the XA2. When you place the preamp on BYPASS, you rely on the XA2 to handle bass managemeny and cente channel issues. Why even include them iff they do not work?


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I decided to just call Toshiba customer service and talked to a guy in the technical service dept. that works on or at least is familiar with the XA2.
> 
> 
> #1. Answer: He states that newly manufactured G2 products will be shipped with the latest Firmware pre-installed. So the 1.5 is more then likely starting to show up from some dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> #2. Answer: He states that Toshiba does NOT apply any type of dedicated seal or label that has to be broken in order to open the Factory original box. He says the only real way to tell if your getting an Open-Box unit is if the dealer has a pink re-furbished slip inside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeah sure ! Gimme a Break!]
> 
> 
> Hopefully everyone that purchases one of these G2 products will register the S/N as soon as they open it up. That way Toshiba has a record of the units S/N as being used or opened from its original factory packaging.
> 
> Regards



1. Newly shipped from where, China? Again, the problem is all those units in the pipeline or already with dealers. Im afraid it will be a while before you can feel secure that yours will be the newest firmware. That's one reason I keep an eye on Amazon's stock levels. When they run out, I have hoped that new restocking supplies would mean newer firmware. Unfortuately, this has not been the case so far. Eventually it will be, but not yet.


2. There may be a laws on the books regarding the disclosure of re-furbished merchdise, but realistically, if the dealer is trying to slip one past you, he will simply remove the evidence.


I wish I were a hopeful as you about this. I know I've been guilty not registering things myself.


Best bet- wait a bit longer. There are still issues, such a lip-sync problems which have not been resolved, even with v1.5. I'm beginning to wonder if such issues are firmware fixable, or we must wait for G3s---or cheap Chinese players.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do you think they included these options in the XA2? If they are there, they should work. In my setup, I had to use the Bypass setting of my Sony ES preamp in order to make use of the analog outputs from the XA2. When you place the preamp on BYPASS, you rely on the XA2 to handle bass managemeny and cente channel issues. Why even include them iff they do not work?



If that pre/pro has an option to redigitize the analog input and perform bass management that would be one solution. I know, I know, you hate the thought of redigitizing (I do too).


Another would be an outboard analog bass manager like the Outlaw ICBM. They are hard to find though unfortunately as they're out of production.


I have a workaround for LFE re-routing. PM me if you're interested. The caveat is that your preamp must be robust to handle the added voltage input.

It might also be modifiable for re-routing the center channel but that would take some ciphering.


----------



## MrHifi

cpcat,


I returned my unit because it had so many issues not the least of which was that it completely failed on a night when i invited friends to witness the miracle of HD DVD. My Pre/Pro is the Sony ESP9ES. It has no analog input capability. It does have a 6 channel bypass. I solved the gain issue by readjusting my system using the AVIA disc. I raised the gain on my Velodyne F1800R to provide me with 75 db SPL using a Sound Level Meter. Gain issuesolved but the fact that the XA2 would not redirect center channel was a deal breaker in addition to the failure. Thanks for your offer. In 50 years of playing with this stuff, I can not remember a time when enjoying the music and video was so obfuscated. The industry needs to police itself. Many older folks ask me for help in setting up their systems. Often, they giveup and optfor inferior audio because of the complexity. Sad I think.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 2. There may be a laws on the books regarding the disclosure of re-furbished merchdise, but realistically, if the dealer is trying to slip one past you, he will simply remove the evidence.



Yampan,


My comments are in no way directed toward you and are general in nature. I'm just chiming in here.


As a high end A/V dealer and as a consumer, I do not know of any unscrupulous retailers or dealers who repackage items and do not disclose the condition of the product. Returned items that have been opened, are typically sold at an additional discount as open box items. Refurbished goods are typically marked in such a way that a retailer cannot remove the evidence. I'm sure there are some bad apples, but widespread distrust of dealers and retailers is uncalled for.


From the many posts I've read about the unethical practices of consumers, some AVS members included, it seems to me there are more unscrupulous consumers who ruin it for all of us, versus unscrupulous businesses. The rampant abuse of Costco's return policy is only one example.


Perhaps some of the paranoia we are reading on this forum stems from guilt. Typically those who cannot be trusted themselves are the most paranoid about getting screwed.


What goes around comes around, right?


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yampan,
> 
> 
> My comments are in no way directed toward you and are general in nature. I'm just chiming in here.
> 
> 
> As a high end A/V dealer and as a consumer, I do not know of any unscrupulous retailers or dealers who repackage items and do not disclose the condition of the product. Returned items that have been opened, are typically sold at an additional discount as open box items. Refurbished goods are typically marked in such a way that a retailer cannot remove the evidence. I'm sure there are some bad apples, but widespread distrust of dealers and retailers is uncalled for.
> 
> 
> From the many posts I've read about the unethical practices of consumers, some AVS members included, it seems to me there are more unscrupulous consumers who ruin it for all of us, versus unscrupulous businesses. The rampant abuse of Costco's return policy is only one example.
> 
> 
> Perhaps some of the paranoia we are reading on this forum stems from guilt. Typically those who cannot be trusted themselves are the most paranoid about getting screwed.
> 
> 
> What goes around comes around, right?



Audiodynamics,


I was not pointing a finger at any dealer specifically, or implying that such behavior is widespread. I was responding to a report by someone who had received a unit with preinstalled firmware newer than what has, to date, been shipped, and it did not function properly. That would indicate that someone received a unit, updated it, and then returned it, whereupon the dealer "just may have" sent it out as new.


I'm sure that you and the vast majority of dealers would not engage in such a practices, but with the buying frenzy that has surrounded the X-A2 lately, it's not too hard to imagine that some dealer would do that.


P.S. I agree that consumers are at least abusive on average as the businesses they buy from. Really, there is no excuse on either side.


In the end, there is something to be said for walking into a store and inspecting the sealed box before you buy it!


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Audiodynamics,
> 
> 
> I was not pointing a finger at any dealer specifically, or implying that such behavior is widespread. I was responding to a report by someone who had received a unit with preinstalled firmware newer than what has, to date, been shipped, and it did not function properly. That would indicate that someone received a unit, updated it, and then returned it, whereupon the dealer "just may have" sent it out as new.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you and the vast majority of dealers would not engage in such a practices, but with the buying frenzy that has surrounded the X-A2 lately, it's not too hard to imagine that some dealer would do that.
> 
> 
> P.S. I agree that consumers are at least abusive on average as the businesses they buy from. Really, there is no excuse on either side.
> 
> 
> In the end, there is something to be said for walking into a store and inspecting the sealed box before you buy it!




I agree!


I believe it's best to treat others how you want to be treated. Life has a way of rewarding those who act in good faith, but there's always the exception.


----------



## Harkonen

As a new XA2 owner, my first impressions of this machine are FANTASTIC. Having used the 360 add-on previously, HDDVD titles didn't look as good as many BR titles through my PS3. The XA2 has completely changed my thoughts, with picture quality that is absolutly stunning. SD titles upconvert better than any system I have witnessed with my own eyes, and HD titles have a level of detail and smoothness that occasionally borders on breathtaking.


I HIGHLY recommend this player to anyone considering it.


For the record, I am using HDMI @ 1080p through an 82txs and out to a 70" XBR2. This player makes my setup sing like never before.


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually it came from one call and its new but shipped with 1.5 firmware.
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon. 1.5 causes me lots of issues. Half the time I turn it on it comes up with a snow screen and the only fix is to turn it off and back on. Then other times when I turn it on the audio is all distorted and digital sounding (very bad and harsh).
> 
> 
> Did I get a bad machine or is 1.5 bad news?



Jon there was a thread on this earlier, here's the link:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...highlight=snow


----------



## kurajo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I decided to just call Toshiba customer service and talked to a guy in the technical service dept. that works on or at least is familiar with the XA2.
> 
> 
> #1. Answer: He states that newly manufactured G2 products will be shipped with the latest Firmware pre-installed. So the 1.5 is more then likely starting to show up from some dealers.
> 
> 
> #2. Answer: He states that Toshiba does NOT apply any type of dedicated seal or label that has to be broken in order to open the Factory original box. He says the only real way to tell if your getting an Open-Box unit is if the dealer has a pink re-furbished slip inside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeah sure ! Gimme a Break!]
> 
> 
> Hopefully everyone that purchases one of these G2 products will register the S/N as soon as they open it up. That way Toshiba has a record of the units S/N as being used or opened from its original factory packaging.
> 
> 
> If the purchaser of the unit suspects they received a possible Open-Boxed unit from any dealer they should be able to call Toshiba and see if the S/N has been previously registered BEFORE registering it themselves. Of course some folks don`t take the time to register products and this scenario wouldn`t work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




I purchased both my units from Amazon.com. And quite frankly, you can call back to Toshiba and get a different answer just like I did. Since Toshiba does monitor these threads I will be nice since they all live here my home town. I waited 15 days for a response from tech support on what the audio sample rate was. The answer never came. So the are refunding my money. Needless to say both players came with 1.0 on it which is what I was told should be the case.


Then again, the techs are locked in an office building hundreds/thousands of miles away from the people that actually make the decisions. So who knows.


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually it came from one call and its new but shipped with 1.5 firmware.
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon. 1.5 causes me lots of issues. Half the time I turn it on it comes up with a snow screen and the only fix is to turn it off and back on. Then other times when I turn it on the audio is all distorted and digital sounding (very bad and harsh).
> 
> 
> Did I get a bad machine or is 1.5 bad news?



Interestingly enough, I have a XA2 running 1.5. It came with 1.0 but I upgraded it to 1.5 before ever using it. Had it for about three weeks, then it started to power up with snow, white sparkles, massive crackling audio etc. and it wasn't always the same problem and what's more, it would get worse if I ignored the errors I was seeing and let it keep playing. I began to wonder if the unit was going to combust.










Now I really thought it was the player because it reminded of when a computer video card overheats. Here's the thing-- Two days prior to the issue cropping up, I had ordered two additional HDMI cables from Amazon so I could route my XA2 through my AVR and then to my TV rather than running the audio out the opticals of the XA2 -> AVR -- I wanted to see what TrueHD sounded like. So just for kicks, and I didn't expect this to do anything but I switched out my old HDMI cable with the fresh one. All the problems I was seeing on the XA2 went away. No more snow, no more cracking audio, no more having trouble getting a signal to my TV, no more white sparkles, no more odd lockups or freezes.


- DVDs (tested about 50) play fine.

- It powers up consistently fine each time. Prior to changing the cable, if I powered up sayyyy the TV prior to the XA2 it may or may not sync up-- or if I turned off and then on my AVR, crackle & pop. That's gone. I can flip any component on or off in mid play and it syncs up just fine.

Tested about 10 HD DVDs-- all worked without hitch.

(except for Children of Men but we all know that's an isolate Universal Studios production issue)

- No more weird stalls anymore.


What's interesting is the old HDMI cable had been fine for months prior attached to my upscaling DVD player-- never had an issue-- However, apparently these cables not only can but do go bad and when they do it wreaks havoc with what you see and hear.


You may want to give that a shot if you're on an HDMI or DVI hookup.


With that said, it's too bad the HDMI standard doesn't include some kind of self-diagnostic through error-correction-- at least a player unit could tell you it's getting some kind of data error. The way it is now, the way it fails, is extremely over-dramatic.










On to the end-user report:


The XA2 is a great device- it was great before I had my cable issue and it's certainly great after-- two reasons. 1) The problem looked like it was my unit but it wasn't at all. 2) I learned something very important in the age of HD DVD -- check the cable. Seriously, check the cable.







. Bottom line, this HD-XA2 has revitalized my DVD collection as it's the best upconverting player I've ever owned-- I used to think my other players were good (i.e. Panny S97 and Oppo) but this unit is extremely impressive-- it does wonders with PQ, macroblocking, ringing, and noise-- the DVD output just pops-- It's given me the opportunity to get a taste of what the true videophiles have been talking about all this time when they spend many $ on class A upscaling converters and such. I didn't know DVD could look that good. Now I understand why the videophile monies are spent-- it really does matter. Knowing what I know now, I would buy this unit if it was only an upscaling DVD player. To me, it's much better than my Oppo and my latest firmware upgraded Panny S97. My favorite DVD torture test: The Da Vinci Code-- right at the beginning when Tom Hanks is speaking to the students. In the Oppo and the S97 (even after the firmware upgrades though that helped a lot), I could easily see the macroblocking-- I began to think it was a color limitation of my LCD TV. Apparently not. That same scene is buttery smooth on the Toshiba.


As for the HD output. IMO, the HD output kicks the patooty of my X360 setup through VGA. I didn't realize how washed out the colors were on the X360 VGA until the HD-XA2 and the image is a bit sharper (I have both attached and flipped back and forth between them). Having a common frame of reference with my 1080p TV, I can easily see the improvement-- something that wasn't so apparent in the audio/video overload you get with walking into a Best Buy or Circuit City with incorrectly setup displays that push the marketing du jour.


Though it's a non-issue for me, I do look forward to the firmware update that rectifies the analog LFE and HDMI-DVI issues for other owners and want them to be as satisfied as I am.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChandlerL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I learned something very important in the age of HD DVD -- check the cable. Seriously, check the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It cannot be said often enough for 1080p particularly.


----------



## jayray

Just picked up my XA2 yesterday and Happy Feet ran perfectly, Children of Men no problem. I am using component and it looks awesome, with no glitches







Analog out produces excellent sound equal to my A1, and the bass in Happy feet practically blew the screws out of the walls. Used a Radio Shakc sound leveler and used the tosh menu to tune sound. No diff from the A1 except the sound level on my amp has to be turned down. Seems the XA2 is louder.

Only complaint is we Canadian boys don't get the free HD DVDs with our purchase. Not Fair


----------



## BG AR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChandlerL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the thing-- Two days prior to the issue cropping up, I had ordered two additional HDMI cables from Amazon so I could route my XA2 through my AVR and then to my TV rather than running the audio out the opticals of the XA2 -> AVR -- I wanted to see what TrueHD sounded like.



So, which cables did you buy, if you don't mind sharing that bit of info with all of us...


----------



## HPforMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up my XA2 yesterday and Happy Feet ran perfectly, Children of Men no problem. I am using component and it looks awesome, with no glitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analog out produces excellent sound equal to my A1, and the bass in Happy feet practically blew the screws out of the walls. Used a Radio Shakc sound leveler and used the tosh menu to tune sound. No diff from the A1 except the sound level on my amp has to be turned down. Seems the XA2 is louder.
> 
> Only complaint is we Canadian boys don't get the free HD DVDs with our purchase. Not Fair



Congratulations. I got mine last week. A beauty of a machine and sd looks fantastic as well. HD looks just a little crisper, and more saturated in terms of colors than my A1. But yeah, picked about the no free HD DVDs.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent Toshiba an e-mail requesting two questions be answered for ALL future potential purchasers of their G2 products.
> 
> 
> #1. Are you STILL installing the FW 1.0 in newly manufactured XA2`s at this EXACT time [5/8/07] prior to shipping them to your dealers & distributors?
> 
> 
> #2. How EXACTLY can a consumer when receiving the G2 HD DVD XA2 player tell if the product is actually FACTORY SEALED from Toshiba and NOT an open-box item from the authorized dealer or distributor?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



I just received a reply from Toshiba today via e-mail & heres the contents regarding the above questions:



Thanks for writing!


Depending on when the unit was manufactured would depend on the firmware it is shipped with. As of right now, models being built in the warehouse will have the new firmware, if it is previously manufactured, it would come with 1.0 and a firmware disc would be needed to update the machine. There is also the possibility that the dealer got a firmware disc and updated the player themselves. This can sometimes happen in smaller electronics stores where there are not many to update.


2) Dealers are responsible for letting customers know if the box had been previously opened or was a display model. USUALLY, any display model or opened box are sold at a discount due to this, however, it is not always true.




For further assistance, please write back or call our Customer Solutions Department at 1-800-319-6684. They are available Mon-Fri, 8AM to 7PM Central time.




Erin


Toshiba Customer Service




So the most recent manufactured batch will have the 1.5 FW factory installed.










Regards


----------



## The Catalyst

Here are the CliffNotes -



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received a reply from Toshiba today via e-mail & heres the contents regarding the above questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for writing!
> 
> 
> Regarding firmware & dealers: Buyer beware.
> 
> 
> Erin
> 
> Toshiba Customer Service


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted from Toshiba e-mail to Silverfox:
> 
> 
> There is also the possibility that the dealer got a firmware disc and updated the player themselves. This can sometimes happen in smaller electronics stores where there are not many to update.
> 
> 
> 2) Dealers are responsible for letting customers know if the box had been previously opened or was a display model. USUALLY, any display model or opened box are sold at a discount due to this, however, it is not always true.
> 
> 
> Regards



Risky business as we all know.


Amazon just received 191 X-A2s, and we already have one report of a unit received with firmware 1.5 preinstalled. I don't think Amazon is in the habit of opening factory cartons. Anyone who has this concern should feel pretty secure.


I think you can feel equally secure dealing with Robert at VE. He mentioned his next shipment should have the newer firmware preinstalled. I believe he said they were due on 5/14. He didn't mention v1.5, but I don't see why two almost concurrent shipments would differ. On the other hand, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Silverfox1

I just received my XA2 from Amazon today & it has a Build date of March 07 and has the 1.5 FW installed in it. The Toshiba contents looked to be factory packaged and never been pre-opened.


Regards,


----------



## bsntn99

Here's my first review on HD-XA2 after about a week and comparing against my panasonic s97. I have a March build with v. 1.5 firmware. I am also using with an HS-51 pj at 720p. 480p output had less detail and 1080i to soft maybe due to poorer deinterlacer in HS-51. So I settled on 720p.


SD upconversion: Edges out my s97 on most scenes with better depth and detail. Maybe slightly sharper but very close. Layer changes take about 1 sec and seems a little slower than the s97. I use the edge enhancement and mosquito/random noise filters on. I left the block filter off as it removed to much detail. Overall a minor step up.


HD DVD: What can you say, it simply blows everything else away even the compressed 720p/1080i feeds from cable. Great depth, detail, color saturation, ect.


CD: Here I had a problem. CD's through optical out had dropouts on every disc I tried. Worked fine though with analog out. Appears to be some conflict with sending the data out the optical and the other processing going on inside.


Ergonomics: Player takes about 40-45 seconds to boot up. Once up loading discs seems to be relatively quick. Overall responsiveness is slower than the s97. Panel light dimmer setting does not stay after power off and comes back on full. So everytime you turn it on, you have to dim the panel light with the remote. This thing really lights up a dark room. Also, not too crazy with the on/off button that turns red and stays on with power off. Remote buttons are a bit closely placed and too small for good feel. Not a big issue.


Fan noise could be lower if they would use a quieter fan or put cooling vents over the processing board on the right side. Having a solid top just keeps all that heat in the chassis. I may swap the fan for a quieter unit. They are using a cheapy 30db+ unit and you can find a


----------



## Kosty

FYI


French site said the Euro version of th HD XA2 may have 1080p24 support in a end of May firmware upgrade.


Besides this , I have no real news on this subject for the past month.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=845660 


google robo transalation



> Quote:
> All the owners of reader HD-DVD l´attendaient, it arrives finally, the update allowing platinums of living room to leave a signal in 24p. For recall, the films in HD-DVD as well qu´en Blu-Ray are encodés of 24 images per seconds (24p) but leave the readers into 60 Hz for a d´affichage question of the no-claims bonus (which them are in 60 Hz). The fact d´afficher of the 24 images per seconds in 60 Hz causes what l´on calls an effect of judder which makes the fluidity much worse than of the Stake or the original 24p. The update should be available towards the end of this month, for the happiness of all the compatible owners of diffusers 24p which will profit then d´un perfect marriage.


----------



## zoro

PHP Code:


Code:


[CODE]Ergonomics: Player takes about 40-45 seconds to boot up. Once up loading discs seems to be relatively quick. Overall responsiveness is slower than the s97. Panel light dimmer setting does not stay after power off and comes back on full. So everytime you turn it on, you have to dim the panel light with the remote. This thing really lights up a dark room. Also, not too crazy with the on/off button that turns red and stays on with power off. Remote buttons are a bit closely placed and too small for good feel. Not a big issue. 

[/CODE]
this is my dilema


----------



## Kosty

THe time is just a hair lionger to startup than a regular DVD player. It seems about 5 seconds slower. Noticable but not irratating, By the time you move to your seat or move around the room its on. You just adjust to turning on the HD DVD player and your dispaly on as the first thing you do. The HDMI matching is much improved so it really doesn't matter if the display powers on first anymore for most people.


----------



## catmother

From post 1522:

I used to think my other players were good (i.e. Panny S97 and Oppo) but this unit is extremely impressive--


From post 1531:

Overall this is a minor step up in picture quality from my s97


Having spent months reading HDVD player threads the choice still eludes me.

XA2 or A20 to replace my S97 (firmware updated No visible macroblocking on the Vizio 47 1080p) for SD DVD,


Sound is not an issue for me anymore due to loss of low freq hearing in left ear and optical out to the Sony STR-DE896 6.1 channel AVR is sufficient and analog out is not really needed.


Thought of waiting for Kris Deering (or other AV sites) to review the A20 but the 5 free HDDVD offer will have expired before that happens.

Chris has not even published the XA2 review yet.


Why the different observations in the two excerpts above ?

Display variables... the posters do not always specify the TV 720p/1080i/1080p ? cables, switching, display calibration ?


I calibrated the V47 with a DPT-94 colorimeter and getgray patterns. The grayscale tracks right on from IRE20 up, exess blue below IRE20, perhaps instrument related.


I realize that this post is OT but here are the XA2 users who are most likely to have qualified opinions and many have the S97.


And SDDVD is the issue here, from all my reading both the XA2 and the A20 will do for HDDVD.


----------



## bsntn99

I think the difference between the s97 and the XA2 depends on your display, expectations, and most importantly, the quality of the source DVD material. Remember, I'm running 720p on an HS-51 pj. Running 1080p with the XA2 would probably show more of a difference and HD DVD blows away anything else even on my 720p display.


To me the XA2 is a bit sharper with the edge enhancement on and shows a bit more detail. Still keeping my s97 to play CD's and an occasional DVD on my plasma. It's no slouch. Never had probs with macroblocking like some folks.


I only went with the XA2 now because of the great price (one week ago) and the 5 free HD-DVD offer along with 1080p out and the HQV processing. The 5 free HD DVD offer runs until 7/31/07, so you could wait for a good price and maybe the next upgrade to see what features may be added if of any interest. Rumors are 1080p24 will be added to the next upgrade and I intend to get a pj capable of accepting 1080p by the end of the year. What's a small improvement to me may be seen as huge by someone else. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BG AR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, which cables did you buy, if you don't mind sharing that bit of info with all of us...



And there's the beauty. The cables I used as replacement? The cables on Amazon from DVI Gear.. Price per... Little less than $3 for a 6ft (2m) cable each.


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CD: Here I had a problem. CD's through optical out had dropouts on every disc I tried. Worked fine though with analog out. Appears to be some conflict with sending the data out the optical and the other processing going on inside.



Interesting-- I'll give it a test run and see what I find.


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catmother* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From post 1522:
> 
> I used to think my other players were good (i.e. Panny S97 and Oppo) but this unit is extremely impressive--
> 
> 
> From post 1531:
> 
> Overall this is a minor step up in picture quality from my s97
> 
> 
> Having spent months reading HDVD player threads the choice still eludes me.
> 
> XA2 or A20 to replace my S97 (firmware updated No visible macroblocking on the Vizio 47 1080p) for SD DVD,
> 
> 
> Why the different observations in the two excerpts above ?



I'll offer it once more and emphatically. My panny S97 was upgraded to the latest firmware (86H366) which is supposed to have fixes for Macroblocking and my S97 is also running the newer firmware group meaning it's of the new series of S97s (older firmware groups are a 5 series instead of a 3 series firmware code). It worked-- I have to say-- the firmware upgrades did help. It worked but I could still see the macroblocking easily -- it wasn't as bad as before but conspicuous.. and I mean e-a-s-i-l-y in my torture test (Da Vinci Code beginning scene when Tom Hanks is speaking to his students). The thing is my HD-XA2 macroblocking almost seems nonexistent on my setup. It's a dramatic difference. The picture is just smooth and sharp. As if I'm watching a movie theater screen rather than a bunch of pixels.


I'm outputting to a 47" Westinghouse (LVM-47w1) at 1080p through HDMI. My Panny S97 was outputting to the same TV as 1080i through HDMI (though the 1080i shouldn't make much difference on an LCD since they are progressive no matter what and the Westinghouse passes the deinterlace tests (i to p) with aplomb).


The Westinghouse was professionally callibrated when attached to the S97 and I tested it with the Toshiba with THAT calibration and was amazed. Since then, I've had it re-calibrated for the Toshiba since that Toshiba has completely replaced my S97 (and Oppo) which is now retired.


Remember, this difference in upscaling is dramatic-- not subtle-- at all. And I'm not a videophile-- meaning I wouldn't notice the subtle improvements-- I'm an "advanced consumer" and was looking for a reason to not be impressed when I received the Toshiba unit because I thought I had the best level of player at a consumer price level-- I was very wrong. As I said, it's made me go through my favorite movies on DVD and re-enjoy them. The S97 didn't make me want to do that.


May be the other poster can weigh in and elaborate.


I should be receiving a new digi camera tommorow (Canon SD1000). May be it will be good enough to take snapshots of the picture and I can show you. Not sure but I'll take a look and have the w/e to do it. I don't mind hooking back up the S97 as long as the camera can snap accurate detail. What I'll do is snap a shot of the Toshiba firmware version (1.5) and the S97 firmware version (366) then I'll snap the shots of the same frame(s) of the Da Vinci Code and see if it comes through in the compressed postable JPG.


The only issues I have with the Toshiba are:

1. I had that weird cable issue with no warning of its demise and it made for an overdramatic failure experience where I thought my Toshiba was going to cook.

2. Children of Men (from Netflix) didn't play but searching the net showed a major and admitted production issue with Universal Studios

3. The Toshiba takes longer to start up and be ready to use versus all the DVD players I've owned (I've owned about 6) and the remote keys have a slight delay to the player responding to them -- THOUGH changing the menu options for the Toshiba to make the remote presses generate a (beep) response helped tremendously, not in the speed, but the tactile response. It's completely livable, if not, great, IMO.


Remember I'm speaking for the Toshiba flagship HD-XA2 and not the HD-A2 model.


----------



## Silverfox1

Just sit the XA2 up and need to know the general consensus from the folks that have a 720P FP display in regards to the best PQ when viewing both upconverted SD DVD & HD DVD content?


So far I have just plugged it in and it has no apparent problems and I have viewed several SD DVD upconverted contents. [Cars, Lord of the Rings] It is still on its factory default settings outputting 1080i and the signal being downscaled by the Z5 FP.


Any suggested improvements in PQ will be appreciated!


XA2 build date is Mar. 07 & FW 1.5 installed.


Regards


----------



## catmother

chandlerl .. Thank you


Excellent post. Your detailed reply is really valuable for those of us thinking of joining the early adopter ranks.


BTW my S97 is the early (5 series firmware) model.


Looking forward to seeing your pics. Good luck with the camera.


I have posted pics of my display in the Vizio GV47L thread using a Panny FZ5 on a tripod. These show scenes from 1080p material form the computer

Post 2634 at:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...33#post9658033 


and from OTA HDTV here: post 1537
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...03#post9513503


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just sit the XA2 up and need to know the general consensus from the folks that have a 720P FP display in regards to the best PQ when viewing both upconverted SD DVD & HD DVD content?
> 
> 
> So far I have just plugged it in and it has no apparent problems and I have viewed several SD DVD upconverted contents. [Cars, Lord of the Rings] It is still on its factory default settings outputting 1080i and the signal being downscaled by the Z5 FP.
> 
> 
> Any suggested improvements in PQ will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> XA2 build date is Mar. 07 & FW 1.5 installed.
> 
> 
> Regards



With my HS-51, I settled on 720p (see post above) and using edge enhancement setting 2, mosquito and random noise filters. I left the block noise filter off since it seemed to soften the picture a bit. The color enhancer seems to make colors behave strangely, so I left this off as well.


Having the 3 different picture memory settings helps to a-b different settings. It would have been nice to change the resolution on the fly without going back to setup to select the best setting.


1080i may look better on you pj, but since the HS-51 did not have the best deinterlacer, I think 720p looks a bit better, still very close. You should also try to cal with your display using DVE or the THX optimizer that comes with some of the DVD's. FWIW, Toshiba recommends choosing the setting closest to your display resolution.


Regards.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With my HS-51, I settled on 720p (see post above) and using edge enhancement setting 2, mosquito and random noise filters. I left the block noise filter off since it seemed to soften the picture a bit. The color enhancer seems to make colors behave strangely, so I left this off as well.
> 
> 
> Having the 3 different picture memory settings helps to a-b different settings. It would have been nice to change the resolution on the fly without going back to setup to select the best setting.
> 
> 
> 1080i may look better on you pj, but since the HS-51 did not have the best deinterlacer, I think 720p looks a bit better, still very close. You should also try to cal with your display using DVE or the THX optimizer that comes with some of the DVD's. FWIW, Toshiba recommends choosing the setting closest to your display resolution.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks for the tips & suggestions!


I viewed a few sd-dvd as mentioned and I tried The THX Optimizer test patterns on the Cars flick last night. I did not have to do any tweaks on the Z5 although I did not have the blue glasses, but the color looks good on the Z5 out of the box.


At this I do have the AVIA II HD version disc ordered but that may be a month from now until I get it. I figured by then I would have at least a possible 50 to 100 hrs. on the FP lamp.


Now I simply want to attempt to set the best parameter variables on the XA2. I also have a new Oppo 981 I purchased to use as a back-up to the XA2 but I havent even turned it on yet to try it out and do any upconverting comparisons.


I am ALWAYS open to any & ALL suggestions to improve PQ during & after my learning curve !










Regards


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catmother* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chandlerl .. Thank you
> 
> Excellent post. Your detailed reply is really valuable for those of us thinking of joining the early adopter ranks.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pics. Good luck with the camera.



You're most welcome. Here are my first images. Unfortunately, I just have the camera sans tripod so my shaky-cam skills are doing neither player justice. However, with that said, I believe you can still tell the difference.


Following two shots are unadjusted except shrunk 75%.

*Shot #1*

Panasonic S97 HDMI->1080i->Westinghouse LVM-47w1

SD DVD: Da Vinci Code. Chapter 1 03:56

http://www.nypm.net/avsforums/S97_davinci.JPG 


With the above shot, I was going to pull it into photoshop and red circle the macroblocking but judging from the camera exaggerating the issue, I don't think I have to.

*Shot #2*

Toshiba HD-XA2 HDMI->1080p->Westinghouse LVM-47w1

SD DVD: Da Vinci Code. Chapter 1 03:56

http://www.nypm.net/avsforums/HD-XA2_davinci.JPG 


For a torture test, get that DVD and take it with you when you shop. All the torture criteria is right in Chapter 1 with big shadows and mixed details. It seems to bring out the worst in players.


Please remember that neither of these images are meant to flatter. Both images S97 and XA2 look MUCH better than these images. However, they'll provide you with an easy contrast between the two units.


Final point, the noise controls on the S97 in Shot 1 were actually on. 3D at 1, and Depth Enh at 1. MPEG was even set at 1 to try and alleviate some of the macroblocking, but as you can see from Shot 1, it's a futile effort with this particular DVD. I even tried it at max setting and it didn't do much after setting 1. There was an improvement from setting 0 to setting 1. Of course, with MPEG NR, it affects the picture clarity, so YMMV.


Regards,


Chan


----------



## Johnnyspikes85

Hows it going everyone. This is my problem:

Once in a while when I turn on the XA2 and it displays the message "Welcome" on the unit it will just freeze with that message shown and a blank screen. This happens with or without a disc in the player.

The only issue of freezing is when i turn it on sometimes it will just freeze forcing me to hold down the power button and if that doesnt work then i have to unplug it. This has only happened to me twice and i dont have firmware 1.5 yet, i still have 1.3


If anyone can help i would appreciate it!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Johnny


----------



## catmother

ChandlerL
...

You're most welcome. Here are my first images. Unfortunately, I just have the camera sans tripod so my shaky-cam skills are doing neither player justice. However, with that said, I believe you can still tell the difference...


Wow, what a difference. I may have to buy that DVD and test it on my S97.


And it should serve as a 'shopping' test as you mentioned. Would like to see how the A20 treats that scene.


Regards and keep up the good work


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChandlerL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm outputting to a 47" Westinghouse (LVM-47w1) at 1080p through HDMI. My Panny S97 was outputting to the same TV as 1080i through HDMI (though the 1080i shouldn't make much difference on an LCD since they are progressive no matter what and the Westinghouse passes the deinterlace tests (i to p) with aplomb).
> 
> 
> Remember, this difference in upscaling is dramatic-- not subtle-- at all. And I'm not a videophile-- meaning I wouldn't notice the subtle improvements-- I'm an "advanced consumer" and was looking for a reason to not be impressed when I received the Toshiba unit because I thought I had the best level of player at a consumer price level-- I was very wrong. As I said, it's made me go through my favorite movies on DVD and re-enjoy them. The S97 didn't make me want to do that.



Looking at AVIA resolution patterns I've actually found the scaling by the XA2 from 480p to 1080p somewhat imperfect. The patterns show some loss of resolution of the original. Conversely, if I set the XA2 to 480p and use either the Gennum VXP based Anthem AVM50 or my display (Sony Pearl) to scale to 1080p the performance is better. The Gennum actually gets it just about perfect.


The video deinterlacing (480i-480p) of the XA2 seems excellent, at least according to the HQV test disc and is a little better than the Gennum. For deinterlacing of 480i film, the Gennum actually picks up the cadence a little faster.


This would suggest that for SDDVD, 480p output from the XA2 may be preferrable depending on your setup if you have a 1080p display. This may or may not apply for a 720p display and 720p output from the player.


It would be nice to have a resolution setting which defaults to 480p for SD DVD and 1080i/p for HDDVD.


----------



## ZZtop

I would be curious to know what the imperfect part is. Are we losing lines of video resolution like alot of the older HDTV's, especially the older Panasonics, or is it something else that is imperfect?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking at AVIA resolution patterns I've actually found the scaling by the XA2 from 480p to 1080p somewhat imperfect. The patterns show some loss of resolution of the original. Conversely, if I set the XA2 to 480p and use either the Gennum VXP based Anthem AVM50 or my display (Sony Pearl) to scale to 1080p the performance is better. The Gennum actually gets it just about perfect.
> 
> 
> The video deinterlacing (480i-480p) of the XA2 seems excellent, at least according to the HQV test disc and is a little better than the Gennum. For deinterlacing of 480i film, the Gennum actually picks up the cadence a little faster.
> 
> 
> This would suggest that for SDDVD, 480p output from the XA2 may be preferrable depending on your setup if you have a 1080p display. This may or may not apply for a 720p display and 720p output from the player.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have a resolution setting which defaults to 480p for SD DVD and 1080i/p for HDDVD.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZZtop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know what the imperfect part is. Are we losing lines of video resolution like alot of the older HDTV's, especially the older Panasonics, or is it something else that is imperfect?



It would appear to be due to scaling errors since that's the only variable changing in my tests. It's plain to see with the AVIA resolution patterns. Be sure to disable all edge enhancement in the player and put your display sharpness control to minimum so the differences are easily seen. The Reon chip also seems slower than the Gennum and more prone to introduction of lip sync issues.


----------



## fretman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnnyspikes85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows it going everyone. This is my problem:
> 
> Once in a while when I turn on the XA2 and it displays the message "Welcome" on the unit it will just freeze with that message shown and a blank screen. This happens with or without a disc in the player.
> 
> The only issue of freezing is when i turn it on sometimes it will just freeze forcing me to hold down the power button and if that doesnt work then i have to unplug it. This has only happened to me twice and i dont have firmware 1.5 yet, i still have 1.3
> 
> 
> If anyone can help i would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Johnny



This happened to me once. I had to unplug it. It has not happened again. I did

upgrade to 1.5 (via download/cd) after this happened. So I don't know if that made a difference or not. It is a very nice player but fussy. Many people have not had any issues with it. I expect by the 3rd or 4th generation players (if HD DVD survives) they will be pretty rock solid. At least Toshiba has ongoing firmware upgrades for these.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking at AVIA resolution patterns I've actually found the scaling by the XA2 from 480p to 1080p somewhat imperfect. The patterns show some loss of resolution of the original. Conversely, if I set the XA2 to 480p and use either the Gennum VXP based Anthem AVM50 or my display (Sony Pearl) to scale to 1080p the performance is better. The Gennum actually gets it just about perfect.
> 
> 
> The video deinterlacing (480i-480p) of the XA2 seems excellent, at least according to the HQV test disc and is a little better than the Gennum. For deinterlacing of 480i film, the Gennum actually picks up the cadence a little faster.
> 
> 
> This would suggest that for SDDVD, 480p output from the XA2 may be preferrable depending on your setup if you have a 1080p display. This may or may not apply for a 720p display and 720p output from the player.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have a resolution setting which defaults to 480p for SD DVD and 1080i/p for HDDVD.



FYI here are pics.


The first is the XA2 doing all the deinterlacing/scaling to 1080p


The second is allowing the Anthem/Gennum to scale from 480p to 1080p.


480i output to the Anthem/Gennum looks identical to the second pic.


All edge enhancement is off in the player, sharpness at minimum in the display. Display is Sony Pearl pj. If you set the XA2 up for a 4:3 display in the Setup menu, the errors are more subtle but still apparent.


Be sure to maximize the pics to see them clearly. Notice there are errors even in the 4.18 Mhz band in the XA2 pic.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI here are pics.
> 
> 
> The first is the XA2 doing all the deinterlacing/scaling to 1080p
> 
> 
> The second is allowing the Anthem/Gennum to scale from 480p to 1080p.
> 
> 
> 480i output to the Anthem/Gennum looks identical to the second pic.
> 
> 
> All edge enhancement is off in the player, sharpness at minimum in the display. Display is Sony Pearl pj. If you set the XA2 up for a 4:3 display in the Setup menu, the errors are more subtle but still apparent.
> 
> 
> Be sure to maximize the pics to see them clearly. Notice there are errors even in the 4.18 Mhz band in the XA2 pic.



Woah. I'm lazy and just do the upscale & passthrough for the Anthem (mostly video old TV shows). Looks like I need to change to native rate.


----------



## dheiskel

I would be curious if anyone has gotten discrete power on/off to work on an XA2? I believe they changed the RS232 baud rate from 9600 to 19200. The documentation I have seen did not change the codes on the XA2. If you have gotten power off to work what was the code you used. The documentation I have seen shows it as 0x93?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Woah. I'm lazy and just do the upscale & passthrough for the Anthem (mostly video old TV shows). Looks like I need to change to native rate.




I'm lazy too. That's why I wish for a "native mode" or something similar on the XA2. 480i over HDMI would be nice too.


If you have the front panel output setting on "2" you should get up to 1080p over HDMI and 480p from copy-protected DVD's over component.


If you have the setting at "1" you'll get 480i from component.


I may use HDMI at 1080p for HDDVD and component at 480i for SDDVD into the Anthem. I'd then just have to flip the switch for each.


Alternatively, you could use HDMI and switch each time in the Setup menu.


Or, maybe I'll sell the XA2, get my A1 back out, and get a 149.00 Oppo 970 for 480i over HDMI.


----------



## ZZtop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm lazy too. That's why I wish for a "native mode" or something similar on the XA2. 480i over HDMI would be nice too.
> 
> 
> If you have the front panel output setting on "2" you should get up to 1080p over HDMI and 480p from copy-protected DVD's over component.
> 
> 
> If you have the setting at "1" you'll get 480i from component.
> 
> 
> I may use HDMI at 1080p for HDDVD and component at 480i for SDDVD into the Anthem. I'd then just have to flip the switch for each.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could use HDMI and switch each time in the Setup menu.
> 
> 
> Or, maybe I'll sell the XA2, get my A1 back out, and get a 149.00 Oppo 970 for 480i over HDMI.



Yes that has been one mystery about this player, I wish it did 480i over HDMI, then I could retire my Pioneer 59avi, but the scaling done in the HD-XA2 and the noise filters look to clean up and sharpen the upscaled image so much I may not care after I am done breaking in my HD-XA2.


I have to tell you folks, I use my Pioneer Elite 59avi to feed 480i into my Pioneer plasma 5060hd and let the panel scale to its native resolution just once and that has been hands down the best upscaled sd-dvd quality I could find without a very expensive external scaler to date.


The reason is the Pioneer has a slightly non standard resolution in the panel so the theory is, the Plasma rescales 480i just ones to fill the panel resolution, as opposed to being fed 1080i rescaled from a sd-dvd, and then rescaling it a 3rd time.


I think the scaler in this HD-XA2 is killer for the money this unit costs and the build quality is superb. It appears with these filters and the upscaling chip to BETTER than the 480i out of my Pioneer 59avi just to clarify . I can see more detail and richer color out of the HD-Xa2


----------



## ZZtop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI here are pics.
> 
> 
> The first is the XA2 doing all the deinterlacing/scaling to 1080p
> 
> 
> The second is allowing the Anthem/Gennum to scale from 480p to 1080p.
> 
> 
> 480i output to the Anthem/Gennum looks identical to the second pic.
> 
> 
> All edge enhancement is off in the player, sharpness at minimum in the display. Display is Sony Pearl pj. If you set the XA2 up for a 4:3 display in the Setup menu, the errors are more subtle but still apparent.
> 
> 
> Be sure to maximize the pics to see them clearly. Notice there are errors even in the 4.18 Mhz band in the XA2 pic.




I see the difference in the pics, so the error we can expect to see on the scaling is in the form of a flicker or instability? besides what I am sure would be a bit of loss of detail? Where in what part of motion or an image would we see it in regular use?


I wonder if a firmware fix can take care of it? When I was shopping for my Pioneer 59avi dvd player a year or so ago, the 79avi had just come out, and it failed one of the benchmark dvd tests , but in daily use no one ever saw it manifest one time last time I checked those threads. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried analog? My best picture is XA-2 480i analog to DVDO iScan VP-50 de-interlacer/scaler to a front projector.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZZtop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where in what part of motion or an image would we see it in regular use?



You'd probably never see it.


But it still bothers me.


----------



## calv1n

I'm even more impressed with the XA2 then I am with my A1, XA1 and HD-DVD add on for the Xbox 360, Toshiba keeps raising the bar. Bang for the buck this unit is a great piece of hardware IMO.

Cheers


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried analog? My best picture is XA-2 480i analog to DVDO iScan VP-50 de-interlacer/scaler to a front projector.



Yes. Did 480i out via component to my AVM50 today. It looked good but I ended up preferring 480p HDMI and 1080p HDMI from the XA2. It seemed the AVM50 was having trouble maintaining lock on the film cadence. The XA2 deinterlacing was much more stable and with less artifacting. In particular, the opening few scenes of ROTJ were telling. Whether 480i via HDMI would be different I don't know.


Additionally, despite the scaling errors with 1080p output from the XA2, it definitely adds something to the image (compared to 480p and allowing the Anthem to scale to 1080p). I think it is adding edge enhancement even with EE disabled in the Picture menu. Looking at the AVIA sharpness pattern seemed to confirm this. EE at 1 with 480p output seems about equivalent to EE disabled with 1080p output looking at the single vertical lines in the pattern. I've not decided if I'll like the added EE over time.


Overall, I've decided the XA2 is probably a keeper. The excellent deinterlacing of SDDVD and the noise reduction seal the deal for me.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. Did 480i out via component to my AVM50 today. It looked good but I ended up preferring 480p HDMI and 1080p HDMI from the XA2. It seemed the AVM50 was having trouble maintaining lock on the film cadence. The XA2 deinterlacing was much more stable and with less artifacting. In particular, the opening few scenes of ROTJ were telling. Whether 480i via HDMI would be different I don't know.



Actually I meant ZZtop who said his display does a better job of de-interlacing and scaling to it's odd resolution.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm lazy too. That's why I wish for a "native mode" or something similar on the XA2. 480i over HDMI would be nice too.
> 
> 
> If you have the front panel output setting on "2" you should get up to 1080p over HDMI and 480p from copy-protected DVD's over component.
> 
> 
> If you have the setting at "1" you'll get 480i from component.
> 
> 
> I may use HDMI at 1080p for HDDVD and component at 480i for SDDVD into the Anthem. I'd then just have to flip the switch for each.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could use HDMI and switch each time in the Setup menu.
> 
> 
> Or, maybe I'll sell the XA2, get my A1 back out, and get a 149.00 Oppo 970 for 480i over HDMI.



Oh darn, I thought the XA2 did have a native mode w/o switching (like the Pio BDP Blu-Ray). I do have a Pio 59AVi i use for non-anamorphic discs, but maybe I can set up two inputs on my Anthem, one anamorphic and one non-anamorphic. Or maype I'll just use the BDP for SD also (except it freezes up & is slower)


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI here are pics.
> 
> 
> The first is the XA2 doing all the deinterlacing/scaling to 1080p
> 
> 
> The second is allowing the Anthem/Gennum to scale from 480p to 1080p.
> 
> 
> 480i output to the Anthem/Gennum looks identical to the second pic.
> 
> 
> All edge enhancement is off in the player, sharpness at minimum in the display. Display is Sony Pearl pj. If you set the XA2 up for a 4:3 display in the Setup menu, the errors are more subtle but still apparent.
> 
> 
> Be sure to maximize the pics to see them clearly. Notice there are errors even in the 4.18 Mhz band in the XA2 pic.



Yes I get identical results with my Sami DLP TV as well. The faulty line disappears with my TV doing the scaling. The 1080p setting on the XA-2 also force the test pattern image into a windowbox, but when I change the resolution to 480p the image fills the screen entirelly. Aspect ratio remains unchanged [16:9] for both resolution settings. Anyway playing actual movies, looks sharper and more detailed in 1080p mode then in 480p mode,[ the TV doing scaling]. So despite the "error" on test pattern, movies still looks better with 1080p from the Toshiba.


Oh well, still a bit troubleing.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So despite the "error" on test pattern, movies still looks better with 1080p from the Toshiba.



1080p from the XA2 seems to add some edge enhancement (even with the EE setting off). 480p output from the Xa2 with EE at 1 seems to be about equivalent but doesn't show the scaling error on the pattern (with either the display or my scaler scaling to 1080p).


I'm still deciding which I prefer.


I doubt this scaling error is visible with regular viewing either way.


I definitely prefer the XA2's deinterlacing of 480i to 480p (over sending 480i via component to my AVM50).


The other thing I've noticed is that 1080p from the XA2 "tells" my scaler to switch to HD colorspace. 480p output "tells" it to switch to SD colorspace. I can manually switch it if I want and HD has a little more "pop" and appears more vivid. I'd assume the SD colorspace is actually correct for SD DVD.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other thing I've noticed is that 1080p from the XA2 "tells" my scaler to switch to HD colorspace. 480p output "tells" it to switch to SD colorspace. I can manually switch it if I want and HD has a little more "pop" and appears more vivid. I'd assume the SD colorspace is actually correct for SD DVD.




Hmmm. I did try some SD discs on the Pio Blu-Ray and I was left wanting. Interesting you liked the 480p to anthem vs 480i. I hate to ask but could you do up some pics 480i to Anthem to upconvert to 1080p and one 480p in the XA2 to Anthem for scaling to 1080p. It may be anticlimactic or too much of a hassle, but your research is really making me think, and I understand some of this is very subjective.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I did try some SD discs on the Pio Blu-Ray and I was left wanting. Interesting you liked the 480p to anthem vs 480i. I hate to ask but could you do up some pics 480i to Anthem to upconvert to 1080p and one 480p in the XA2 to Anthem for scaling to 1080p. It may be anticlimactic or too much of a hassle, but your research is really making me think, and I understand some of this is very subjective.



480i to the Anthem (Gennum VXP for others reading) ends up scaled perfectly via the Avia test patterns.


The difference is in the film deinterlacing. AVIA won't show that as it's video based. Look at the intro sequence to StarWars ROTJ. The text is much better looking with the XA2 deinterlacing. Also, look at the deathstar for artifacts in the second scene. You'll see much less with the XA2 deinterlacing (i.e. 480p output).


I've heard people say the player has an advantage with deinterlacing as it has direct access to the info on the disc. Also, I don't know whether 480i via HDMI from something like the oppo 970 would be different but it might.


----------



## dalcm

I have hd my XA2 for about three weeks and overall enjoyed it. About 5 days ago. The picture just went black. Is there a way to reset the unit without having to use an onscreen menu?


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalcm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have hd my XA2 for about three weeks and overall enjoyed it. About 5 days ago. The picture just went black. Is there a way to reset the unit without having to use an onscreen menu?



Call Toshiba at 1-800-319-6684 since that is a good question that I surely dont know or have heard the answer to yet.


Regards,


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalcm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have hd my XA2 for about three weeks and overall enjoyed it. About 5 days ago. The picture just went black. Is there a way to reset the unit without having to use an onscreen menu?



I'm not sure if I am thinking of the right player but I recall pushing the power button for about 5 seconds may initiate a reset as will unplugging the unit. Check your cables to make sure none of them came loose.


----------



## dirtyharriett

Hi guys, allot of people on this thread talk about the upscaling abilities of the XA2. Every time I put in a SD movie the player gives a message at the start of the playback that reads... "High resolution output is prohibited for this content. Resolution was changed to 480p". How can you check out the upscaling capabilities of this player when every time you put in a SD movie you get this message. I am having to use component video cables at this time. I have already purchased a JVC DLA-RS1 (still waiting for it to arrive though) to replace my old Sony VW10HT projector that finally died and I am using an older Yamaha AV receiver till the Onkyo TX-NR905 that I already have on order is finally released this summer. Are all SD discs going to give me this message? If so the upscaling capabilities of this machine are totally wasted. Please give a girl some help here!!!


----------



## gosawx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirtyharriett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, allot of people on this thread talk about the upscaling abilities of the XA2. Every time I put in a SD movie the player gives a message at the start of the playback that reads... "High resolution output is prohibited for this content. Resolution was changed to 480p". How can you check out the upscaling capabilities of this player when every time you put in a SD movie you get this message. I am having to use component video cables at this time. I have already purchased a JVC DLA-RS1 (still waiting for it to arrive though) to replace my old Sony VW10HT projector that finally died and I am using an older Yamaha AV receiver till the Onkyo TX-NR905 that I already have on order is finally released this summer. Are all SD discs going to give me this message? If so the upscaling capabilities of this machine are totally wasted. Please give a girl some help here!!!




The player won't upconvert via component. Most players won't


----------



## dirtyharriett

My older Yamaha AV receiver does not support HDMI (hence the order of the Onkyo TX-NR905). Is there any way to us a HDMI cable to my plasma for just the picture and still use the digital coaxial to get sound to my AV receiver? Any help on this would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## dirtydan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirtyharriett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My older Yamaha AV receiver does not support HDMI (hence the order of the Onkyo TX-NR905). Is there any way to us a HDMI cable to my plasma for just the picture and still use the digital coaxial to get sound to my AV receiver? Any help on this would be GREATLY appreciated!!!



I don't have an HD DVD player, but from what I read you can do this, just turn off the speakers on you plasma. From what I understand you can get the True HD sound by using the 5.1 analog output, otherwise, either digital out would work.

Dan


----------



## dirtyharriett

Thanks for the info. I used a HDMI cable direct to the plasma and continued to use the digital coaxial to the AV receiver and it worked great. I now get 1080i upscaling and no longer get those stupid messages. I only had to turn the volume all the way down on the plasma. This is a welcome improvement till the RS1 arrives! Thanks allot guys....


----------



## rmurto

Wondering if anyone has seen an issue like this and might have a solution...


I have an HD-XA2 connected to an InFocus SP7200 via an HDMI-DVI converter then DVI to M1-A (InFocus connector) to the projector. HD-DVDs look great, but I wanted to check out the upscaling capabilities, so I put on Serenity SD.


When I get to chapter 15 (Caught in the Middle), 1:29:51, after the ship has crashed and the lighting changes to red emergency lights only in the cockpit, I see a very wierd effect. The red on Walsh's face becomes extremely oversaturated (in fact, seems somewhat flourescent), while the edges between the red and black areas become grey. It almost looks like doing a "solarize" effect in Photoshop.


I resolution settings from 1080i to 480p and it's the same. In 480p, I switched to component outputs and the picture looks fine. Unfortunately, I can't run on component since many discs (including this one) will not upconvert over component.


I tried playing with each picture setting on the player with nothing helping. Has anyone else seen this effect and resolved it?


Player was setup 3 weeks ago and I loaded latest firmware at that time over Ethernet cable.


Thanks for your help,

Bob


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmurto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an HD-XA2 connected to an InFocus SP7200 via an HDMI-DVI converter then DVI to M1-A (InFocus connector) to the projector. HD-DVDs look great, but I wanted to check out the upscaling capabilities, so I put on Serenity SD.
> 
> 
> When I get to chapter 15 (Caught in the Middle), 1:29:51, after the ship has crashed and the lighting changes to red emergency lights only in the cockpit, I see a very wierd effect. The red on Walsh's face becomes extremely oversaturated (in fact, seems somewhat flourescent), while the edges between the red and black areas become grey. It almost looks like doing a "solarize" effect in Photoshop.



I'm concerned you may be facing a color space conversion issue where you're running out of gamut from HDMI->DVI->M1A. Can someone with more experience than I weigh in on this issue?


----------



## rmurto

ChandlerL, Thanks. A friend of mine has a projector with HDMI. I will take my HD-XA2 over and see if the color issue remains with HDMI cable.


Bob


----------



## Gary J

There _is_ justice in this world!


----------



## Alex solomon

I am upgrading my Infocus SP4805 to Mitsu HD1000U 720p pj. I currently own the Bravo D1 and the Toshiba HD-A1. While the Toshiba is a very good SD DVD player, I find the pixel mapped Bravo D1 better in SD DVD playback when paired with the Infocus 4805, so much so I don't use the HD-A1 for SD DVD at all. My question is with the 720p Mitsu PJ, would I get a significant PQ improvement over the HD-A1 in both SD DVD and HD DVD if I shell out the dough and go for the Toshiba HD-XA2? Or should I just keep and HD-A1 and wait for a HD DVD+ Blu-ray combo player?


----------



## Silverfox1

Can someone tell me if they have this setup how well it performs and the primary question being can the user simply run the HDMI output from the XA2 into the HDMI input of the Onkyo SR 800 extract the audio for listening and pass the HDMI video portion on out to the projector for display?


Or do you have to run separate audio cables from the XA2 to the Onkyo SR800?

[ 5.1, digital coax, toslink]


What would be the best audio hook up for this component match?

http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=i 


Regards,


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if they have this setup how well it performs and the primary question being can the user simply run the HDMI output from the XA2 into the HDMI input of the Onkyo SR 800 extract the audio for listening and pass the HDMI video portion on out to the projector for display?



No, this unit can't process HDMI audio.




> Quote:
> Or do you have to run separate audio cables from the XA2 to the Onkyo SR800? [ 5.1, digital coax, toslink]



Yes, this is what you'd have to do.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, this unit can't process HDMI audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what you'd have to do.



Could you tell me if the soon to be released Onkyo 605 stanalone receiver will process the HDMI audio & play the sound from within the HDMI cable to a speaker setup you purchase separately?


If not again which Onkyo audio receivers can extract, process & play audio from the HDMI feed and still pass the HDMI video leg out to your display?


Sorry for all the questions I am just not up to date with the new technology in the audio sector.


The new Onkyo 605 is not expected to be in stock at J & R until early June from what a salesman just told me.


Regards,


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if the soon to be released Onkyo 605 stanalone receiver will process the HDMI audio & play the sound from within the HDMI cable to a speaker setup you purchase separately?



Yes it will.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes it will.



With the XA2 mated to the new to arrive Onkyo 605 what manufacturered 5.1 speaker setup would you suggest to give a good sound but still be a little better then the normal HT included speakers with the all in one receivers?


At present I recently purchased the XA2 and just have it hooked up spdif using digital coax to my old Onkyo HT 500 receiver.


Hopefully Toshiba will possibly rectify the audio issues some folks are having with the 5.1 at present with another FW update this summer.


Regards,


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the XA2 mated to the new to arrive Onkyo 605 what manufacturered 5.1 speaker setup would you suggest to give a good sound but still be a little better then the normal HT included speakers with the all in one receivers?



This is really a personal decision, and might be better asked in the speakers section.


----------



## Ximori

I just received the XA2 from VE a couple of days ago. It has a January 2007 build and I don't know if it's suppose to come with a firmware update disc as well. Anyhow, I noticed that whenever I start the machine there is a thick vertical band which appears on the screen for seconds before the intro logo display. I am running this thru component for a moment since I do not have a hdmi display yet.


Does anyone have this unusual popping misconvergence-like vertical band on their units as well? I don't know but I am beginning to suspect that I might have gotten a used unit b/c the original box was also double-taped... Thanks.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I see a vertical band while booting on mine also, but it doesn't seem to be a problem. I just chalked it up to an artifact of the boot process.


----------



## MrHifi

Mine exhibited the vertical band also but it went away before the movie started. Not an issue for me.


----------



## Ximori

It's not an issue during playback...I guess that's what matters. So far, I'm quite impressed with the SD images compared to the ps3's - and this is only at 480p. I can't wait to make use of its full potential at 1080p via hdmi.


----------



## phannon

Ximori:


I just purchased an XA2 (March 07) and saw the banding on the HDTV monitors at the electronics store. The monitors indicated 480i (bars visible) then swithched to 1080i resolution...no bars. At home I am presently watching on a Sony XBR250 (480i..I know...to be upgraded soon to maybe an A3000 SXRD...I hope) and Saw the same thing at first...but to get a 480i signal, the switch on the front panel has to be changed from 2 to 1. When this is done, the 480i picture does not show the band. It appears to be an artifact of a 480i signal (switch at 2) until the correct resolution kicks in (no 4801 with switch at 2).


By the way, with firmware 1.5 installed there have been no issues with the player and the picture looks great even over 480i on the ISFed XBR250. I can't wait for a 1920 x 1080 display..


Cheers,

P.E.H.


----------



## rmurto

Just posting a follow up to my posts on 5/14 and 5/17 regarding odd colors in certain scenes on Serenity SD DVD. I took my XA2 over to a friend's to hook up via HDMI to an ISF-calibrated Sony Pearl. Same color issues. We then tried it on his non-upconverting DVD player via component cables. Same color issues. Oddly enough, the scenes look fine on my very old Sony DVD player and Sony standard-def TV via S-Video connection.


Well, at least I've ruled out a problem with the XA2.


Bob


----------



## Ximori

phannon, I'll install the firmware tonight and see if takes care of the issue. on a side note, I read the ps3 is releasing a FW that will allow upscaling of SD materials to 1080p. Now I might have to compare these two then and see which does a better job. My guess would be the XA2, as someone in the other thread made a good point that PS3 needs to resolve deinterlacing properly first in order to make upscaled images look good - w/c we know the XA2 does quite well, no?


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ximori* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> we know the XA2 does quite well, no?



Indeed - yes!


----------



## rpete

Now I understand what MrHifi was talking about. Thought I'd add a subwoofer to my 2.0 setup and configured the xa2 5.1 analog options accordingly, with no center or surrounds, just mains and a subwoofer. When I went to watch Letters from Iwo Jima tonight, the dialog was missing! The center channel (and I assume surrounds) were not being redirected to my main speakers.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I understand what MrHifi was talking about. Thought I'd add a subwoofer to my 2.0 setup and configured the xa2 5.1 analog options accordingly, with no center or surrounds, just mains and a subwoofer. When I went to watch Letters from Iwo Jima tonight, the dialog was missing! The center channel (and I assume surrounds) were not being redirected to my main speakers.



Have you tried using the stereo L/R RCA outputs instead?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I understand what MrHifi was talking about. Thought I'd add a subwoofer to my 2.0 setup and configured the xa2 5.1 analog options accordingly, with no center or surrounds, just mains and a subwoofer. When I went to watch Letters from Iwo Jima tonight, the dialog was missing! The center channel (and I assume surrounds) were not being redirected to my main speakers.



Try firmware 1.6


----------



## rpete

Responding to the previous two posts. I'm running firmware 1.6, still no center channel redirection to the mains. And of course the whole point is to move from stereo analog to 5.1 analog so I can utilize the LFE channel.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Responding to the previous two posts. I'm running firmware 1.6, still no center channel redirection to the mains. And of course the whole point is to move from stereo analog to 5.1 analog so I can utilize the LFE channel.



Why not use the L/R stereo outputs and the LFE output? I thought you were after 2.1 not 5.1 at this point.


This assumes the L/R (stereo) remain active with LFE engaged but I wouldn't be surprised if they do. Make all speakers Large, sub=use and that should give you only LFE and nothing else on the .1 output. Try leaving the setting at 5.1 in the setup menu first and if that doesn't work see if the LFE channel is still active with the 2ch. setting.


----------



## rpete

Aha, didn't catch your meaning at first. Connect the stereo outs to my receiver's 5.1 main input. It's a devious solution that should work. Bass management would also be nice, but I can probably live without it.


Thanks cpcat!


----------



## MrHifi

Thank you rpete,



I feel vindicated. Apparently, non of these HD DVD and BluRay players do bas management for the newer codecs. Pretty sad if yu ask me. It all comes down to money. The manufacturers of the equipment want us to buy new prepros and throw away a lifetime of gathering outstanding equipment. I tried to purchase a 6 channel /O device with a pot to control all six channels. This would have given me volume control over the audio coming from the XA2. A company called Edge wanted $8,000.00 for it. HIGHWAY ROBBERY!!!!!! There is a Danish company that builds a ganged 6 channel master control. They wanted over $400.00 for just the part.


----------



## WTS

Hi,


I'm planning on getting the XA2 but I was wondering about the picture quality adjustments(contrast, brightness, colour, tint etc).


Is there any way to defeat that function or is it defeated by setting all the settings to their middle setting?


Is it known for sure that when they are set to the neutral position that they are in fact not changing the data from the disc? After all, spending this kind of cash on a player I don't want it messing with the original data from the disc.


Thanks


----------



## dalcm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you rpete,
> 
> 
> 
> I feel vindicated. Apparently, non of these HD DVD and BluRay players do bas management for the newer codecs. Pretty sad if yu ask me. It all comes down to money. The manufacturers of the equipment want us to buy new prepros and throw away a lifetime of gathering outstanding equipment. I tried to purchase a 6 channel /O device with a pot to control all six channels. This would have given me volume control over the audio coming from the XA2. A company called Edge wanted $8,000.00 for it. HIGHWAY ROBBERY!!!!!! There is a Danish company that builds a ganged 6 channel master control. They wanted over $400.00 for just the part.



It's interesting with this player. When I go into the setup and adjust the bass I hardly hear anything through the test tone. However, when I play the disc the lfe booms. I have no problems with it. And that's with the lossless sound. For me there is no problem.


Klipsch ksw 15.

Boston VR-M80's (2)

Boston VR-M50's (2)

Boston VR-MX's (2)

Boston VR-MC


----------



## MrHifi

WTS,


Every machine interprets what is on the disc. Whether you choose to use the adjustments provided is a matter of personal choice but do not make the mistake of thinking these operate like a stereo preamp where bypassing the tone controls could provide some benefit. Every machine has a service menu and a lot odd setup pots to provide a neutral gray scle and a flat frequency response. The extent to which these controls are adjusted at the factory from their nminal settings can often determine the cost variation between brands. I have owned 3 samples of an Optoma HD81 projector in the last 6 months. They all arrived with different out of the box default settings. This tells me that Optoma has an excellent QC procedure in place. I have the equipment to set up the projector but after dong it, chose the out of the box settings in every case. The XA2 I owned loked gorgeous out of the box. If it had kept working I would not have returned it.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting the XA2 but I was wondering about the picture quality adjustments(contrast, brightness, colour, tint etc).
> 
> 
> Is there any way to defeat that function or is it defeated by setting all the settings to their middle setting?
> 
> 
> Is it known for sure that when they are set to the neutral position that they are in fact not changing the data from the disc? After all, spending this kind of cash on a player I don't want it messing with the original data from the disc.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Walter,


In my opinion the correct way to approach this is to start with your player in the default factory settings. Then purchase an HD calibration disc and calibrate your player from those neutral settings. The object is not to defeat this function, but to use it to your best advantage, i.e., to obtain the best image.


The HD-XA2's picture setting are extremely useful to tweak just the player's image without miscalibrating other devices connected to your display, such as cable and satellite boxes. In addition, if your display is not perfectly calibrated, the player's controls can assist in getting the player's image correct.


Larry


----------



## WTS

Hi,


Thanks for your answers guys.


I'm running a Barco Cine series CRT projector which is setup for a perfect grayscale with my present equipment which have no means of altering the video signal. Thus the reason I would prefer an unaltered video signal be it digital or component from the player. The projector has lots of memory channels for storing various screen setups from numerous sources.

I'm sure the XA2 adjustments might help other end devices in creating a good looking picture but most CRT pjs don't require that in my opinion.


Are the factory defaults at their mid scale positions? I wonder if I could actually get a 100% straight answer from Toshiba tech support on this question.


Thanks again,


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the factory defaults at their mid scale positions? I wonder if I could actually get a 100% straight answer from Toshiba tech support on this question.



Hi Walter,


The factory default positions are zero. This is usually the mid scale position, except for brightness control in which the zero position is the minimum position, extreme left position.


In theory, if your display were perfectly calibrated the zero player positions should yield the best picture. That's of course the theory. In real life you might actually have to use the player's picture settings a click or so to get it "perfectly" calibrated. You won't know until you try calibrating it.










Larry


----------



## WTS

Hi Larry,


Thanks for your input on this, I'll keep that in mind when I'm setting things up. How do you do a factory reset on these units, I never saw a section in the manual that mentioned doing a factory reset for default settings, course I might have just missed where they talked about that.


Thanks


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Larry,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input on this, I'll keep that in mind when I'm setting things up. How do you do a factory reset on these units, I never saw a section in the manual that mentioned doing a factory reset for default settings, course I might have just missed where they talked about that.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Walter,


Your quite welcome.


In the setup menu go to General, then Maintenance, then Initialize. Page 53 and 61 of the manual.


Larry


----------



## WTS

Hi Larry,


Thanks I found it.


I called Toshiba tech support(Canada) to ask which setting would give an unaltered output and they don't even have their own service or owner manuals yet. Anyway the tech said that typically in the past for Toshiba source products the factory defaults meant unaltered output signals. Would you mind calling the US tech support and see what kind of answer they give to this question, if you have time sometime? Maybe they have received the manuals by now.


Thanks again Larry.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Larry,
> 
> 
> Thanks I found it.
> 
> 
> I called Toshiba tech support(Canada) to ask which setting would give an unaltered output and they don't even have their own service or owner manuals yet. Anyway the tech said that typically in the past for Toshiba source products the factory defaults meant unaltered output signals. Would you mind calling the US tech support and see what kind of answer they give to this question, if you have time sometime? Maybe they have received the manuals by now.
> 
> 
> Thanks again Larry.



Hi Walter,


The Toshiba tech is correct the factory defaults are the neutral positions. They are the zero settings.


By the way, it doesn't really matter what the techs say. Its what your player does that matters.










There is no colorspace problem on component video. You can check this yourself with a calibration disc. You'll find that when your display is properly calibrated, and when the player is left in the factory default (zero) settings, the gray scale will be properly calibrated with little or no adjustments required.


Now suppose the US tech tells us the same thing as the Canadian tech, but when you actually run a calibration it turns out that the neutral settings don't result in a perfectly calibrated image. You find to get a perfect calibration you have to change the settings a click or so from the neutral settings. What do you do? Leave them in the neutral settings simply because some tech said that in theory the factory settings should be correct, or accept the possibility that in the real world the factory settings might not be absolutely perfect. Having a player that can adjust for slight misadjustments, in the event it should it be necessary, is a means of obtaining a better image than relying on the "out of the box" settings.


Larry


----------



## shazza

Received my XA2 this afternoon and now have it set up. Initial impressions (no surprise) are good. HD-DVD disks look great - but I was getting good results from my 360 add-on. Better options for picture settings with the XA2.


Where this player obviously shines is with upconverting SD DVDs. Playing Spiderman now, and it's quite good. Folks not familiar with HD would probably not even notice the difference (don't flame me ... obviously, the picture isn't as good as HD, but I think I've just reclaimed my DVD collection







).


My TV is the Samsung 1080p HL-S7178W, so the improved upconversion compared to the 360 add-on over VGA is much appreciated.


----------



## kjohn

Are the picture controls on the XA2 for HD DVD and SD or just SD adjustments?


----------



## WTS

Hi Larry,


YEs that is quite true, one can always play with them and see what they do.


Kjohn, I've asked Robert that same question and I'm just waiting for an answer. Well actually some are just for HD but all of them are for SD. The question is are they global, meaning do the same setting apply to both HD and SD or can you use custom setting for different formats SD or HD.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the picture controls on the XA2 for HD DVD and SD or just SD adjustments?



Hi,


The HD-XA2 has three sets of user assignable picture settings. They consist of Contrast, Brightness, Color, Tint, Selective Color Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito Noise Reduction, Block Noise Reduction, and Random Noise Reduction. All the settings except the last three settings can be used on both HD and standard definition. The last three are not effective in HD disc playback.


Refer to page 37 of the manual.


The settings are not global. For example:


I use Picture Settings #1 for HD using an HDMI to DVI connection.

I use Picture Settings #2 for HD using a component video connection

I use Picture Settings #3 for standard definition using an HDMI to DVI connection.


Larry


----------



## WTS

Hi Larry,


So when you set each of these is there a drop down list to choose from as to which output you want it to apply to?


Thanks


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Larry,
> 
> 
> So when you set each of these is there a drop down list to choose from as to which output you want it to apply to?
> 
> 
> Thanks



After you have created any of the three edit tab settings you simply scroll to the one you want and hit the O.K. button on the remote.


If I recall you cannot change the picture selection on the fly. Just pause the scene with the XA2 remote and then hit the Picture Tab on the XA2 remote & select the desired edit tab you previously created. Then hit the resume or play button.


Someone will correct me if I`m wrong but I think thats right !










Regards,


----------



## dalcm

May have to hit stop, one time only, to access. But when the adjustments are done and you hit play it starts from where you left off. I think that's it.


----------



## Emanuele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The HD-XA2 has three sets of user assignable picture settings. They consist of Contrast, Brightness, Color, Tint, Selective Color Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito Noise Reduction, Block Noise Reduction, and Random Noise Reduction. All the settings except the last three settings can be used on both HD and standard definition. The last three are not effective in HD disc playback.
> 
> 
> Larry



Larry,

What does selective color enhancement do ?


thanks

Emanuele


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The HD-XA2 has three sets of user assignable picture settings. They consist of Contrast, Brightness, Color, Tint, Selective Color Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito Noise Reduction, Block Noise Reduction, and Random Noise Reduction. All the settings except the last three settings can be used on both HD and standard definition. The last three are not effective in HD disc playback.
> 
> 
> Refer to page 37 of the manual.
> 
> 
> The settings are not global. For example:
> 
> 
> I use Picture Settings #1 for HD using an HDMI to DVI connection.
> 
> I use Picture Settings #2 for HD using a component video connection
> 
> I use Picture Settings #3 for standard definition using an HDMI to DVI connection.
> 
> 
> Larry



I thought you could not have the components and HDMI both connected and still get HD output over component. Is that not true?


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought you could not have the components and HDMI both connected and still get HD output over component. Is that not true?



Yes, that is not true. Component and HDMI are both active at the same time.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, that is not true. Component and HDMI are both active at the same time.



O.K. Then maybe it's the upscaling. Can you have both component and HDMI connected and still upscale SD material via HDMI? And then can you view HD via component with them still both connected?


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Larry,
> 
> 
> So when you set each of these is there a drop down list to choose from as to which output you want it to apply to?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After you have created any of the three edit tab settings you simply scroll to the one you want and hit the O.K. button on the remote.
> 
> 
> If I recall you cannot change the picture selection on the fly. Just pause the scene with the XA2 remote and then hit the Picture Tab on the XA2 remote & select the desired edit tab you previously created. Then hit the resume or play button.
> 
> 
> Someone will correct me if I`m wrong but I think thats right !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi,


When you press the "Picture" button on the remote an on-screen menu appears listing the three picture settings and the option "Edit" next to each option. After selecting the Edit option a drop down menu is presented that permits changing the default settings. After selecting "Picture" again on the remote the on-screen menus are dismissed.


I find that I am able to change the picture selections on the fly without pausing or stopping the player.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emanuele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> What does selective color enhancement do ?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Emanuele



Hi Emanuele,


I wish I knew.










The owner's manual has almost no information describing this feature. The neutral setting is zero and it has a range of -7 to +7. All the manual says is setting the value in the negative ranges results in "duller in certain colors" and setting the value in the positive ranges results in "brighter in certain colors". I haven't noticed any significant benefit to this control and have it disabled, i.e., set to zero.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O.K. Then maybe it's the upscaling. Can you have both component and HDMI connected and still upscale SD material via HDMI? And then can you view HD via component with them still both connected?



Hi,


Yes, I have both HDMI and component video connected to my projector and I can switch connections on the fly and continue to view the HD DVD.


Yes, upscaling on the HDMI connection still works even if component video is still connected.


Yes, I can still view HD via component with both connections still connected.


As would be expected, I can not view upscaled DVDs via component. If I recall correctly, I get a black screen when the resolution is set for HD with a standard DVD loaded on a component video connection.


Larry


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yes, I have both HDMI and component video connected to my projector and I can switch connections on the fly and continue to view the DVD.
> 
> 
> Yes, upscaling on the HDMI connection still works even if component video is still connected.
> 
> 
> Yes, I can still view HD via component with both connections still connected.
> 
> 
> As would be expected, I can not view upscaled DVDs via component. If I recall correctly, I get a black screen when the resolution is set for HD with a standard DVD loaded on a component video connection.
> 
> 
> Larry



Larry,


Thanks much.


That makes the setup a lot more convenient.


----------



## FRZ

I have a question for anyone with a 1080p display and 1080p HD player.


How much better does 1080p look over 720p?? Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FRZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone with a 1080p display and 1080p HD player.
> 
> 
> How much better does 1080p look over 720p?? Thanks in advance for any answers.



A little bit, which is about all that can be said without a description of the equipment, connections, setup, etc.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FRZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone with a 1080p display and 1080p HD player.
> 
> 
> How much better does 1080p look over 720p?? Thanks in advance for any answers.



Below are two links that should enlighten you in regards to your question a little better if you take the time to read them:

http://www.carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/ 

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...07-part-1.html 


Regards,


----------



## FRZ

Thanks for the links Fox. Interesting reading.


I was debating whether or not to buy an XA2 or stick with the A2 I currently have.


I think I'll stick with the A2 and buy a receiver with HDMI that upconverts to 1080p


Thanks again. That was very helpful.


----------



## shazza

Just curious why you would stick with the A2 after reading the links? Note - I think the A2 is fine, just wondering. Is your current display 720P?


----------



## FRZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious why you would stick with the A2 after reading the links? Note - I think the A2 is fine, just wondering. Is your current display 720P?



Yes it is currently 60" of 720p/1080i.


I'm planning on getting the Onkyo TX-SR605 along with probably the Mitsubishi WD-73732 73" 1080p. The Foroudja chip does a great job of upconverting.


Just looking to save a few bucks.


----------



## rwestley

This has probably been posted before but the 1.6 firmware is now available for download on the Canadian site.

http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/#


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has probably been posted before but the 1.6 firmware is now available for download on the Canadian site.
> 
> http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/#




I must have missed completely that 1.6 was up. Actually saw it in a Blu-ray thread







Took about 4 downloads last night to install.


----------



## rudolpht

Well, ImgBrn is not recognizing the iso as a legitimate image. I'm stuck. The broadband download never took.


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried Toshiba Disc Creator ?


----------



## FRZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried Toshiba Disc Creator ?



Or a MAC using OS 10.4.9


----------



## jmdajr

man, I want one of these players.


any good deals out there?


----------



## rwestley

Try the free program "Burn at Once" 99.5 it works. I find it the best program for burning ISO files.

http://www.burnatonce.net/downloads/


----------



## motorhead7319

Hi, just wanted to know two quick questions. Can the XA2 play dvd+r's? Second question, I have a reciever from 99 i think it is, it has its own decoding for dolby digital but not dts ect but does have analog inputs for 5.1 channels. I was wondering would i still be able to output analog out from the xa2 to my reciever and be able to use like dolby digital HD and all the other newer 5.1 type surround sounds through my reciever since the XA2 can decode them instead of the reciever? thanks.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried Toshiba Disc Creator ?




Has anyone actually downloaded the Toshiba creator or any program and created an 1.6 disc for the XA2 and used it?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually downloaded the Toshiba creator or any program and created an 1.6 disc for the XA2 and used it?



Incidentally I'm on my 10th on line download, it downloads all the blocks fine then says "Can not find out server." I have successfully downloaded ALL prior updates. This is suspicious that the download and the online both crap out. If someone has successfully done a 1.6 FOR THE XA-2, could you PM me??


----------



## Morpho!

I downloaded what I assume to be all the updated firmware via ethernet (the machine displayed 36 downloads in progress), and am running thru HDMI into a Samsung DLP HL-S5087W. I spent quite some time calibrating with the HD and SD versions of Digital Video Essentials.


First thoughts: both HD and SD look *a lot* better at 1080i. There's much more prominent artifacting at 1080p - my display's native resolution, supposedly. This is whether or not I engage the EE and NR settings on the XA2. This is even though I run my Samsung without NR or DNle enabled.


1080p - noisy as hell, especially on SD content.

1080i - still there, but not anywhere near as distracting. Way smoother picture.


I've heard here that the XA2 does a cute trick where it outputs 1080p content as 1080i, and then internally de-interlaces the result. Is this in fact the case?


Or is the problem totally in the DLP? They've got something of a reputation for block artifacting anyway, is there also something funky in the way they achieve 1080p that's wreaking havoc here?


Anyone have a take on this?


----------



## rudolpht

Did you go mack and check under Maintenance/Update that it shows 1.6 ????


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpho!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p - noisy as hell, especially on SD content.
> 
> 1080i - still there, but not anywhere near as distracting. Way smoother picture.



I can't comment about DLP, but the XA2 (at 1080p) + 60A2000 (Sony LCOS RPTV) is DVD heaven







...


----------



## Morpho!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you go mack and check under Maintenance/Update that it shows 1.6 ????



Yep - 1.6/T22m


----------



## Morpho!

An Addendum:


I've tried both of the DLP's HDMI ports, as well as 2 sets of cables, *BUT* the cables were both freebies - one came with Time Warner's HD-DVR, the other with Samsung's HD960 DVD Player, so they ain't top of the line. Now, my understanding was that going hog wild on cables was less crucial with HDMI, but could the handshake be worse because they're of older manufacture than the XA2?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpho!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep - 1.6/T22m



Damn... I mean good for you







And it's an XA-2 correct?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpho!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An Addendum:
> 
> 
> I've tried both of the DLP's HDMI ports, as well as 2 sets of cables, *BUT* the cables were both freebies - one came with Time Warner's HD-DVR, the other with Samsung's HD960 DVD Player, so they ain't top of the line. Now, my understanding was that going hog wild on cables was less crucial with HDMI, but could the handshake be worse because they're of older manufacture than the XA2?



Good cables definitely IMPORTANT. particularly for 1080p (they don't all do it). I use Ultralink Platinum pro (don't use the cheaper HD Pro) per the advice of the top calibrator of JVC projectors.


----------



## rpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motorhead7319* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, just wanted to know two quick questions. Can the XA2 play dvd+r's? Second question, I have a reciever from 99 i think it is, it has its own decoding for dolby digital but not dts ect but does have analog inputs for 5.1 channels. I was wondering would i still be able to output analog out from the xa2 to my reciever and be able to use like dolby digital HD and all the other newer 5.1 type surround sounds through my reciever since the XA2 can decode them instead of the reciever? thanks.



Don't know about DVD+R, but I burned the w6rz HD DVD test patterns ISO to DVD-R and it played fine. As for analog out in your configuration, as long as you don't require any bass management (redirection of five channel bass to the subwoofer), no problems.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpho!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried both of the DLP's HDMI ports, as well as 2 sets of cables, *BUT* the cables were both freebies - one came with Time Warner's HD-DVR, the other with Samsung's HD960 DVD Player, so they ain't top of the line. Now, my understanding was that going hog wild on cables was less crucial with HDMI, but could the handshake be worse because they're of older manufacture than the XA2?



First, you don't need ultra-expensive or top-of-the-line cables - just good quality cables. Monoprice.com has great cables, and an even better price.


----------



## larrym1972

Hello all, I just recently purchased a Toshiba HD-XA2, and I must sat I am thoroughly impressed. I previously owned an Xbox 360 HD DVD player, and while it was good, it lacked the HDMI output I needed. I came up on an RCA HD-5000 player, and while it was better than the 360 player, it lacked the 1080p support I wanted.


I recently bought a Samsung 40in LCD 1080p tv, and I bought the Toshiba player about a month later. The Toshiba player is probably the best piece of electronic equipment I have ever owned. I get compliments on it from buddies that come over.

The load times are a helluva lot faster than the RCA player, and I like the sleek, black look of it. Very nice.


This whole HD DVD/Blu Ray fiasco is a mess. Why can't people see through Sony's bs? I think Sony is hoping that people buy the PS3 to play Blu Ray movies, and then in return, buy PS3 games. Voila! Double their money! I own a PS3, and to say I am not impressed by it's capabilities would be a gross understatement.


I own 1 BR movie and about 55 HD DVD movies. I am totally behind HD DVD, and plan on buying more movies in the near future. I see this format eventually getting past BR around Christmas of this year. Then hopefully movie studios will see their error, and support HD DVD more properly.


----------



## rpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrym1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I just recently purchased a Toshiba HD-XA2, and I must sat I am thoroughly impressed. I previously owned an Xbox 360 HD DVD player, and while it was good, it lacked the HDMI output I needed. I came up on an RCA HD-5000 player, and while it was better than the 360 player, it lacked the 1080p support I wanted.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Samsung 40in LCD 1080p tv, and I bought the Toshiba player about a month later. The Toshiba player is probably the best piece of electronic equipment I have ever owned. I get compliments on it from buddies that come over.
> 
> The load times are a helluva lot faster than the RCA player, and I like the sleek, black look of it. Very nice.
> 
> 
> This whole HD DVD/Blu Ray fiasco is a mess. Why can't people see through Sony's bs? I think Sony is hoping that people buy the PS3 to play Blu Ray movies, and then in return, buy PS3 games. Voila! Double their money! I own a PS3, and to say I am not impressed by it's capabilities would be a gross understatement.
> 
> 
> I own 1 BR movie and about 55 HD DVD movies. I am totally behind HD DVD, and plan on buying more movies in the near future. I see this format eventually getting past BR around Christmas of this year. Then hopefully movie studios will see their error, and support HD DVD more properly.



I tend to agree with your sentiments, I own both the XA2 and PS3, and think in general Sony needs to get their priorities in order (hey, why are you root-kitting your customers' computers anyway?!) but the PS3 really is a great player. If only the XA2 booted up as fast, loaded discs as quickly and was as responsive, I'd be most pleased. But customers like us (I've never bought a single Blu-ray disc or PS3 game) are causing them pain even though we've purchased their products.


----------



## rudolpht

OK, finally up to 1.6.


I forgot my old trick.


For me it has always taken two loads successively to work. What I was doing was disconnecting power after each attempt and it basically never got to do a second load attempt in a row. That and some voodoo got it to work.


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with your sentiments, I own both the XA2 and PS3, and think in general Sony needs to get their priorities in order (hey, why are you root-kitting your customers' computers anyway?!) but the PS3 really is a great player. If only the XA2 booted up as fast, loaded discs as quickly and was as responsive, I'd be most pleased. But customers like us (I've never bought a single Blu-ray disc or PS3 game) are causing them pain even though we've purchased their products.



Ummmm....if you don't have any games or blu-ray discs, what do you use the PS3 for?


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummmm....if you don't have any games or blu-ray discs, what do you use the PS3 for?



Netflix maybe?


----------



## rpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummmm....if you don't have any games or blu-ray discs, what do you use the PS3 for?



It's the sexiest space heater I've ever seen.


----------



## hodges69

Perhaps it has a "vibrating" mode??


----------



## WTS

Ahh, for the wife then.


----------



## Peter Pan_2007

*Gent's


I just recently purchased a Toshiba HD-XA2 & I must say I'm very impressed , but I'm wondering why Toshiba couldn't added DVIX for this Player such as others Players...







? If their is any solution I'd be appreciated any suggested.


Is it useful to update my HD-XA2 to the last firmware V. 1.6 at Toshiba site? or doesn't need to update it*


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Pan_2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> but I'm wondering why Toshiba couldn't added DVIX for this Player such as others Players...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? If their is any solution I'd be appreciated any suggested.


I doubt there's much demand for it in new players, particularly one that is focused on a brand-new format that is hoping to be the emerging standard. There just aren't that many DIVX users out there......


[quoteIs it useful to update my HD-XA2 to the last firmware V. 1.6 at Toshiba site? or doesn't need to update it[/quote]


There are several fixes for HDMI, disc playback and analog audio in this firmware upgrade. Personally, I'm happy with 1.6. However, there have been some reports of video issues cropping up with certain displays after upgrading. You should probably do a forum search on '1.6' to look them over and see if any of the negatives apply to your system before going forward.


----------



## WTS

One thing that still needs to be fixed in their updates is the toslink level, which is probably about 12db below the toslink level from HD sat box. Are you listening Toshiba, get off the pot and get it fixed!


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing that still needs to be fixed in their updates is the toslink level, which is probably about 12db below the toslink level from HD sat box. Are you listening Toshiba, get off the pot and get it fixed!



Your sat box is probably giving you audio that has been compressed for broadcast, i.e., poor quality. It's not that there's something wrong with the Toshiba player - it's just giving you all of the dynamic range in the source material.


----------



## WTS

No, that's not the case here, my background is in electronics (27 years) so I do know a little bit about what I talk. My DVD player has about the same output levels as my sat box, so I would say there is a problem with the xa2. I don't have any equipment at hand to check the data stream so I can't be exact about levels they all are at.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, that's not the case here, my background is in electronics (27 years) so I do know a little bit about what I talk. My DVD player has about the same output levels as my sat box, so I would say there is a problem with the xa2. I don't have any equipment at hand to check the data stream so I can't be exact about levels they all are at.



Is this with all audio formats, or just the HD audio? TrueHD is known to be mastered at a lower level.


Also, are you using bass management in the XA2? With the analog connections, turning bass management on lowers the output level significantly (in order to keep the potential maximum output of the .1 signal below clipping). I don't know if it affects the digital out as well, but it might be part of the issue.


----------



## WTS

I've only had the unit for a week and really haven't had that much time to do any real experimenting with the setup yet. My setup has a toslink input and I use a digital (bit by bit) volume control(home brewed) which selects+/- 6db for each click of the knob and I need to click it 2 more to get the levels up to where my other soucres are.


----------



## Morpho!

Any other thoughts on my query a page back? I'd like to link you to it, but I can't as of yet. New poster rules. It's post #1642.


Over at Home Theater Forum, I've gotten back-to-back replies that, taken separately, seem like possibilities, but together tend to contradict. Again, I'd post a link, but can not.


The gist is, one member says it could be my DLP, that it may not actually accept 1080p, and that the marketing-speak is vague on this point. The TV may only be able to *convert* to 1080p, not simply pass and display a straight 1080p signal.


The other fella thinks I've got a bum XA2, because if it were working properly, I wouldn't be able to distinguish between 1080i and p. The fact that I can, and that it looks noticeably worse at 1080p calls the player into question, in his view.


I must say, the simple process of typing out these paraphrasings makes me think the first explanation makes more sense, but I could be misrepresenting someone's reasoning. I'll be glad to win my url-linking privileges, that's for sure!


I'm hesitant to blame the player right off because the added noise in 1080p mode is all of the artifacting variety - not video interference. Compression is more noticeable in the content. 1080i seems to help it by about half.


Also, I'm purposely testing content that's been problematic on my last player, the Samsung HD960 DVD. I have a fairly extensive collection of older discs of low budget films from companies like Anchor Bay, Blue Underground, Image Entertainment, etc. Obviously, there's a lot that can go wrong in terms of transferring and mastering older, marginal titles, and sup-par results might be more apparent because of the grainy or damaged nature of the films themselves. The encoding has to do a lot of work to catch all the little flecks and speckling some of these films have.


However, I'm seeing all kinds of compression-related problems that I didn't on my previous, much smaller, CRT display. I did on the 960 as well, and it was one of the reasons I went for the XA2 - the superior up-conversion.


----------



## YoungOne

Would pairing this play with a onkyo 605 be a good choice? im about ready to make my jump into hd dvd and would like to make sure i make good decisions on products to buy. The main problem im seeing is that it says it supports dtsHD (core only) what exactly does that mean? and if so could i use the reciever to decode the audio and have dtsHD that way?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpho!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I downloaded what I assume to be all the updated firmware via ethernet (the machine displayed 36 downloads in progress), and am running thru HDMI into a Samsung DLP HL-S5087W. I spent quite some time calibrating with the HD and SD versions of Digital Video Essentials.
> 
> 
> First thoughts: both HD and SD look *a lot* better at 1080i. There's much more prominent artifacting at 1080p - my display's native resolution, supposedly. This is whether or not I engage the EE and NR settings on the XA2. This is even though I run my Samsung without NR or DNle enabled.
> 
> 
> 1080p - noisy as hell, especially on SD content.
> 
> 1080i - still there, but not anywhere near as distracting. Way smoother picture.
> 
> 
> I've heard here that the XA2 does a cute trick where it outputs 1080p content as 1080i, and then internally de-interlaces the result. Is this in fact the case?
> 
> 
> Or is the problem totally in the DLP? They've got something of a reputation for block artifacting anyway, is there also something funky in the way they achieve 1080p that's wreaking havoc here?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a take on this?



1080p is likely disabling the internal NR in your display. You'll need to depend on the XA2 for the NR. It may or may not be enough depending on how inherently noisy the display is and how close you sit.


If it's still objectionable, you'll have to use 1080i.


----------



## axmode

Hello,


I have a Sammy LN-T4665F LCDTV which is currently being paired with an Oppo 981. I purchased the Oppo back in March and it was a good purchase at the time, as the price of both HD DVD and BD players were significantly higher than what they are today. Also at that time, I had the Oppo paired with last year's Sammy LN-S4096D which was producing a more acceptable video than the current 4665.


I am not overly impressed with the Oppo as a 1080P upconvertor and I think that it looked better on the Sammy 4096. Now that it is hooked up to the 4665, I find some DVDs, especially the older ones as quite grainy and frankly on par with a 480i/480P SD DVD player. I am not as jacked up about the Oppo as some owners/reviewers who are quite ardent and raving supporters of the product.


My question is this:


If you have or had owned this Oppo, how do you compare the upscaling capabilities of this HD-X2A to the Oppo?. I currently do not own any HD movies but that is the direction which I may go. The prices on this Toshiba has dropped far enough to make it an interesting proposition for me, especially since I can still sell the Oppo on eBay and get about 75%-80% of my cost back (or will just hook it up to the Sammy 4096 in the bedroom).


I know that the Oppo has a whole host of cool features, but the SD DVD upscaling is my primary target with the goal of building up my HD movie collection.


TIA for your time and advice.


P.S. I am constantly toggling between HD-DVD and BD player purchase (also considering the Samsung BD-P1200, but the 5 free HD-DVD rebate offer comes to play).


----------



## rudolpht

Look above at cpcat's comparison pics, Oppo to XA-2. Now I believe the Tosh upconversion was improved in 1.6 to at least where it was in firmware 1.2. Nice LCD incidentally.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *axmode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am not overly impressed with the Oppo (981) as a 1080P upconvertor and I think that it looked better on the Sammy 4096...........
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> If you have or had owned this Oppo, how do you compare the upscaling capabilities of this HD-X2A to the Oppo?. TIA for your time and advice.......





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look above at cpcat's comparison pics, Oppo to XA-2. Now I believe the Tosh upconversion was improved in 1.6 to at least where it was in firmware 1.2. Nice LCD incidentally.



Just to clarify I was comparing the Oppo 970 using 480i HDMI out to my external VP (upscaling to 1080p). It's easily better than the XA2 doing the same conversion.


Whether the Oppo 981 would better the XA2 in 1080p upscaling/deinterlacing I don't know.


I'd say the point is that the XA2 upscaling is overrated IMO. The XA2's deinterlacing of 480i to 480p is very good though. Maximize the pics to see them clearly.


----------



## foofoobar




axmode
I know that the Oppo has a whole host of cool features said:


> From personal experience, the XA2's SD 1080p upscaling beats that of the Oppo 981 hands down. My SD-DVDs have never looked this good before with any DVD player I have owned (Toshiba 6200 and Oppo 981).
> 
> 
> Edit: I just watched the SD "Devil Wears Prada" 1080p playback from the XA2 and was having a tough time believing it wasn't HD!!! On previous occasions I have repeatedly watched scenes from some Kar Wai Wong SD-DVDs only to admire this player's upscaling / color rendering capabilities...


----------



## matrix77

I got my XA2 last month... and only played about 10 standard DVD movies.

I connect to my Panasonic plasma TV using HDMI cable. Everything worked great... very impressive.


Unfortunately, today... after I played Ice Age for my little boy... everything played like normal. After the movie, I turned off. About 2 hours later, my daughter wanted to watch movie... so I popped in the 101 Dalmation in. No signal at all to the TV... NO video, NO audio, NO HD-DVD blank screen when the player turned on.... JUST NOTHING. ( I tried different movies... same problem )


I swapped different HDMI cable... NO LUCK.

I changed to s-video cable... NO LUCK.


The XA2 seems to play... because the play indicator and counters are running. I noticed that none of the control buttons in the player ( forward, backward, stop, play, etc. ) are functional. The only controls on the player are functional are ON/OFF and Close/Open buttons. I have to use the remote control to control the player. Since there is no signal at all to the TV.. I don't know what's up with the player.


Anyone has this problem? Any suggestions before I call Toshiba or Amazon.


Bad unit?


The date on the back of the unit is March 2007.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my XA2 last month... and only played about 10 standard DVD movies.
> 
> I connect to my Panasonic plasma TV using HDMI cable. Everything worked great... very impressive.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, today... after I played Ice Age for my little boy... everything played like normal. After the movie, I turned off. About 2 hours later, my daughter wanted to watch movie... so I popped in the 101 Dalmation in. No signal at all to the TV... NO video, NO audio, NO HD-DVD blank screen when the player turned on.... JUST NOTHING. ( I tried different movies... same problem )
> 
> 
> I swapped different HDMI cable... NO LUCK.
> 
> I changed to s-video cable... NO LUCK.
> 
> 
> The XA2 seems to play... because the play indicator and counters are running. I noticed that none of the control buttons in the player ( forward, backward, stop, play, etc. ) are functional. The only controls on the player are functional are ON/OFF and Close/Open buttons. I have to use the remote control to control the player. Since there is no signal at all to the TV.. I don't know what's up with the player.
> 
> 
> Anyone has this problem? Any suggestions before I call Toshiba or Amazon.
> 
> 
> Bad unit?
> 
> 
> The date on the back of the unit is March 2007.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



Assume you pulled plug, literally, on both units and checked input on screen, etc. What rev of firmware for the XA-2?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my XA2 last month... and only played about 10 standard DVD movies.
> 
> I connect to my Panasonic plasma TV using HDMI cable. Everything worked great... very impressive.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, today... after I played Ice Age for my little boy... everything played like normal. After the movie, I turned off. About 2 hours later, my daughter wanted to watch movie... so I popped in the 101 Dalmation in. No signal at all to the TV... NO video, NO audio, NO HD-DVD blank screen when the player turned on.... JUST NOTHING. ( I tried different movies... same problem )
> 
> 
> I swapped different HDMI cable... NO LUCK.
> 
> I changed to s-video cable... NO LUCK.
> 
> 
> The XA2 seems to play... because the play indicator and counters are running. I noticed that none of the control buttons in the player ( forward, backward, stop, play, etc. ) are functional. The only controls on the player are functional are ON/OFF and Close/Open buttons. I have to use the remote control to control the player. Since there is no signal at all to the TV.. I don't know what's up with the player.
> 
> 
> Anyone has this problem? Any suggestions before I call Toshiba or Amazon.
> 
> 
> Bad unit?
> 
> 
> The date on the back of the unit is March 2007.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



Double-check the front panel output toggle switch behind the flip down door. It should be set to 2 for HDMI output.


----------



## MrHifi

I returned mine to Amazon with the same symptoms. I hope you did not buy a refurbished unit from AMAZON.


----------



## matrix77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I returned mine to Amazon with the same symptoms. I hope you did not buy a refurbished unit from AMAZON.



I bought it brand new... they had to backorder it. I just got the unit May 14.


----------



## matrix77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Double-check the front panel output toggle switch behind the flip down door. It should be set to 2 for HDMI output.



The switch is set on 2. I know very sure. It just darn on me... why it suddenly not working properly.


----------



## matrix77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assume you pulled plug, literally, on both units and checked input on screen, etc. What rev of firmware for the XA-2?



I did pulled out all the cables and plug it back in again. I even unplugged the power cord of XA2 out... thinking maybe it can reset. NO LUCK. Is there a reset switch/button on XA2 to reset to original state?


----------



## MrHifi

matrix77,


Return it ASAP. You will find that it will keep exhibiting the same failure mode from now on. That of course assumes you get it to work again. Mine acted up several times before it quit completely.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The switch is set on 2. I know very sure. It just darn on me... why it suddenly not working properly.



I would also check to be sure it's not something going on with that particular input on the plasma. See if you can switch to another HDMI/DVI source on that input to be sure.


I'd then do a re-initialization of the player. This will reset to factory defaults so if it works you'll then need to change your settings back to whatever they were before.

You go to general maintenance-->initialize in the setup menu.


----------



## matrix77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would also check to be sure it's not something going on with that particular input on the plasma. See if you can switch to another HDMI/DVI source on that input to be sure.
> 
> 
> I'd then do a re-initialization of the player. This will reset to factory defaults so if it works you'll then need to change your settings back to whatever they were before.
> 
> You go to general maintenance-->initialize in the setup menu.



I switched to different HDMI on the plasma... I even swapped to different HDMI cable... no luck.


I tried s-video... no luck.


Since there is no signal to the TV... how can I do the reset.


I will definitely try one more time tonight.. 99% it will be returned back to Amazon!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is no signal to the TV... how can I do the reset.
> 
> 
> I will definitely try one more time tonight.. 99% it will be returned back to Amazon!



Duh, sorry about that.










Have you tried switching the toggle on the front to "1" and then the component output? If that gives you a picture, maybe then you can re-initialize.


I think s-video may also be only active at "1" as it's 480i by default.


----------



## T100

My xa2 came yesterday ,I also own BPS1,hooked upto 60xbr2,I feel both compare equal. The biggest difference is fan noise,its annoying. Im about to install analog cables on this unit and im using a AVM 20 with bassmanagement and whould like some feedback on some setting for xa2.


----------



## Dennis Oblow

I have an XA2 hooked to an AVM20. Set all speakers to large and all distances to 0 This will allow the bass management to be done in the AVM 20 Assign the analogue inputs to Analogue dsp in the AVM. I renamed that input HD DVD


----------



## T100

Thanks dennis,have heard or seen any info 20 upgrade as of yet,sure would like HDMI.


----------



## Dennis Oblow

No not yet but Frank has me on file and as soon as upgrade info is available he will let me know


----------



## rudolpht

Any word on XA2 firmware beyond 1.6?


----------



## toxic_avenger

I've had my XA2 since April and have had no problems until recently. Every now and then my player will shut off for no reason. It first happened with 40yr Old and I thought it was just because the Universal discs are problematic. But it's shut off twice while watching Rio Bravo. I have it updated to the most recent firmware after the 40yr Old. Anybody know what's the matter with my player?


----------



## JimP

toxic,


I can see the player shutting down on 40 year old virgin (editorial statement by the player), but Rio Bravo?










Sounds like a cooling problem. Where do you have it located?


----------



## Andy S

Toxic, I have the exact same issue. I have had my AX2 since March and it has worked flawlessly. After updating to 1.6 it has shutdown on me 6 times during Freedom Writers and Letters from Iwo Jima. After I cleaned Iwo Jima it didn't happen again. So not sure if is a sensitivity issue with dirty disks or a heat issue but it only started after 1.6. I get my disks from Netflix and have noticed that they seem to be getting dirtier but again had zero issues for the first 3 months. I e-mailed Toshiba but no response. I have ordered a disk cleaner and will try that before playing my rental DVD's.


----------



## swpsacs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toxic_avenger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my XA2 since April and have had no problems until recently. Every now and then my player will shut off for no reason. It first happened with 40yr Old and I thought it was just because the Universal discs are problematic. But it's shut off twice while watching Rio Bravo. I have it updated to the most recent firmware after the 40yr Old. Anybody know what's the matter with my player?



I had this same issue, I called Toshiba a few times about it, first time right before 1.5 came out, they suggested I wait for 1.5 to see if it fixed. The second time, the guy didn't know what he was talking about, claiming I didn't have a problem. Third time, they sent me a Fedex label to send it in for repair. I didn't hear anything for about 2 weeks, I called and they said they had authorized a replacement the day they recieved it (about a week after I sent it). It then took another 2 1/2 weeks to get the replacement, which was a brand new player. It came with 1.5 preloaded, I updated it to 1.6 and have not have a single shutoff, lock up or anything with it. It has been flawless. They never said what was wrong, but from other threads, it appears to be something with the heat sensor on the reon chip. It thinks the player is overheating when it is not. BTW, my shutoffs only occured when in 1080p, if I changed to 1080i it did NOT happen.


----------



## psraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toxic_avenger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my XA2 since April and have had no problems until recently. Every now and then my player will shut off for no reason. It first happened with 40yr Old and I thought it was just because the Universal discs are problematic. But it's shut off twice while watching Rio Bravo. I have it updated to the most recent firmware after the 40yr Old. Anybody know what's the matter with my player?



This happened to me once a few days ago while playing Babel. The unit just shut off like 1:30 Hrs into the movie. It never happened before. The only change I made is my new Onkyo Sr 505 placement. Earlier the Onkyo was in a shelf of its own. Now the XA2 sits directly on top of the Onkyo. Onkyo does get hot. Not sure if that triggered a temp sensor in XA2. I have f/w 1.6.


----------



## toxic_avenger

Thanks guys I was thinking it might be a heat issue aswell. I'll move my player to a better ventalated area. Also it never has done it while watching a sd dvd. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ericosanti

Last night I received and connected my new Toshiba HD 2nd gen.

In the first impressions, I have to say:

- the up scaling to DVD´s is great, but not a lot much better than my DVD player Elite DV59 AVI (wich is excellent)

- the image playing HD DVD is just incredible (Pat Metheney live). Is not fair to say the up scaling is too good that you can´t difference between both formats: defintly everybody can say that the HD DVD is much better.

- it´s a new tech and this is probably=problems with some discs, actually when a looking the awesome show in this awesome picture quality, suddenly on the screen appears a note "Error 945" or something like this, and the disc stop to play. I have to turn it off and start again.

- I have a Elite plasma 50", but is not a 1080p ready, so I choose 1080i resolution. I don´t know what I will watch when I have a 1080p, this image is perfect, I mean it seems impossible to improve!!

I hope this helps you.

Eric


----------



## neekos

are there any ideas as to when the firmware upgrade will be available to allow the player to play HD bitstream audio ?


----------



## South Side

So, when 6.1 or 7.1 software shows up, how will the XA2 respond? Clearly, you will only get 5.1 out the analogy outputs but what will be made available at the HDMI output, 5.1 or 7.1 (LPCM)? If everything is confined to 5.1 only will the Surround-Back info be lost or just folded into the Surround channels?


Basically, how will the XA2 react to a 6.1 or 7.1 HD-DVD disk?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are there any ideas as to when the firmware upgrade will be available to allow the player to play HD bitstream audio ?



Could you be more specific, it does PCM out over HDMI now.


----------



## neekos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific, it does PCM out over HDMI now.




There is talk that future players will be able to pass raw bitstream signals. I'm not sure what HD audio format it is called.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is talk that future players will be able to pass raw bitstream signals. I'm not sure what HD audio format it is called.



I'm still confused. PCM is raw bitstream available now. If you are talking about TrueHD or MasterHD as not converted to raw bitstream in the player and converted in the receiver, then there are no receivers that can take those CODECs. Raw bitstream is here today over HDMI.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. PCM is raw bitstream available now. If you are talking about TrueHD or MasterHD as not converted to raw bitstream in the player and converted in the receiver, then there are no receivers that can take those CODECs. Raw bitstream is here today over HDMI.



PCM over HDMI is a decoded output, not a raw bitstream. Raw bitstream implies that the data has not been decoded and will be done in the receiver.


Onkyo just released a few receiver models that will decode DD+ and TrueHD bitstreams, but there are no players that will output these soundtracks as anything other than PCM yet.


----------



## rudolpht

By definition, PCM is raw. DD+ or True HD is a coded bitstream. It is not raw. Maybe it's terminology, RAW doesn't equal ENCODED. I agree that there are no players that transport native ENCODED DD or DTS higher res bitstreams, but it's a pointless issue at this point. PCM can be post processed. The only VALUE in getting a native encoded bitstream passed would be if your receiver could decode it OR if your receiver can only do 5.1 PCM or a lower bandwidth. Right now having a 7.1 PCM is Much more valuable/flexible than getting identical performance out of an encoded higher res bitstream.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By definition, PCM is raw. DD+ or True HD is a coded bitstream. It is not raw. Maybe it's terminology, RAW doesn't equal ENCODED.



PCM is also a CODEC.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PCM is also a CODEC.



Then by definition it's passing a high res bitstream already, which is how this all started.


The question came about asking about Raw. More specifically if asked when TrueHD or MasterHD or DD+, then I would say convert to PCM and take it.



This is PENDANTIC and as juvenile as saying 1.3 is needed now.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The question came about asking about Raw. More specifically if asked when TrueHD or MasterHD or DD+, then I would say convert to PCM and take it.



Somebody translate to English.


----------



## neekos

I think we are all saying the same thing, just in different terrminology.


When players are able to output raw bitstream material to a receiver to process it and output it, then the technology will have some merit and give us further discussion as to which application has the upper hand.


----------



## PRO-630HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are there any ideas as to when the firmware upgrade will be available to allow the player to play HD bitstream audio ?



According to another post from xavier who is a hddvd and microsoft insider in Sept. a firmware upgrade will enable 24p and true hd and dts-hd ma bitstream audio from advanced content to be sent to next gen recievers for decoding in its raw bitstream form.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



For those that have mentioned it I experienced a sudden shut down of my XA2 yesterday. I had just powered it up and popped in The Matrix Reloaded for a quick demo. The player could not have been on for any more than a few minutes.


While playing a scene the player just powered off. I mean no warning, no indicator it just immeidately went into standby mode. It happend so quickly it took me a second to figure out what had just happened.


I powered it back up and it played fine. I watched Assault on Precinct 13 this morning with no problem.


I run the unit at 1080p and have FW 1.6 installed. I have had it for just under a month.



Regards,


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *placidman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> For those that have mentioned it I experienced a sudden shut down of my XA2 yesterday. I had just powered it up and popped in The Matrix Reloaded for a quick demo. The player could not have been on for any more than a few minutes.
> 
> 
> While playing a scene the player just powered off. I mean no warning, no indicator it just immeidately went into standby mode. It happend so quickly it took me a second to figure out what had just happened.
> 
> 
> I powered it back up and it played fine. I watched Assault on Precinct 13 this morning with no problem.
> 
> 
> I run the unit at 1080p and have FW 1.6 installed. I have had it for just under a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



It is most likely an overheat issue. The XA2 is really sensible to overheat. I had to put mine outside of the rack.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is most likely an overheat issue. The XA2 is really sensible to overheat. I had to put mine outside of the rack.




Greetings,


The only problem I see with the overheating theory is that I had just powered the player on. It could not have been on for more than 2 minutes or so.


Thanks.



Regards,


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we are all saying the same thing, just in different terrminology.
> 
> 
> When players are able to output raw bitstream material to a receiver to process it and output it, then the technology will have some merit and give us further discussion as to which application has the upper hand.



I agree. Clarity in the question sometimes helps the answer, suggesting specific CODECs would have helped. I agree it would be good to compare player based DECODE vs Receiver based decode.


Personally I would rather have a 7.1 PCM receiver just to play all the formats decoded on the players. PCM is as close as we get to a universal hi def scheme (for now).


----------



## charles0424

Well I've had my player for a couple days now upgrading from the A2 and at first I couldn't decide if I really should upgrade, but after these past few days I must say I am GLAD I did. This machine is just "perfect" as Toshiba would say. I love the Advanced audio and video set-up features it offers and it's upconverting ability is just wow to me. Once I went HD I hated getting or even watching any SD DVD's but I must say this player brought my SD movies to life and now I can actually look forward to re-living some oldies. Dont get me wrong the A2 was fabulous but the XA2 just fit's me better.


Just thought I'd share my first end report.


----------



## Pedro2

Charles, I take it you have found the upconversion quality of the XA2 far superior to the A2?


----------



## charles0424

Pedro2, yes


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *placidman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> The only problem I see with the overheating theory is that I had just powered the player on. It could not have been on for more than 2 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Maybe you have a fan issue. Is the fan at the back working?


----------



## Pedro2

Just put in an order for this player...


When switching between HD DVDs and SD DVDs on the XA2, does it switch the resolution automatically or does one have to do this manually in the setup every time you switch discs? Or perhaps there is a short cut, such as a button on the remote?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pedro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just put in an order for this player...
> 
> 
> When switching between HD DVDs and SD DVDs on the XA2, does it switch the resolution automatically or does one have to do this manually in the setup every time you switch discs? Or perhaps there is a short cut, such as a button on the remote?




Greetings,


Pedro, if you have a display capable of accepting a 1080p signal there is no need to switch resolutions. This player does a superb job of deinterlacing and scaling SD DVD to 1080p.


If you have a 1080i or 720p display the same option applies.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a fan issue. Is the fan at the back working?




Greetings,


Yes its working. This has only happened the one time and (knock on wood) hopefully I won't see it again.


Regards,


----------



## Pedro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *placidman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Pedro, if you have a display capable of accepting a 1080p signal there is no need to switch resolutions. This player does a superb job of deinterlacing and scaling SD DVD to 1080p.
> 
> 
> If you have a 1080i or 720p display the same option applies.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Good to hear--I have an RS1 1080p projector, so should be all set then.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pedro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good to hear--I have an RS1 1080p projector, so should be all set then.




I would try 1080i and 1080p and see which you prefer. The Gennum VXP in the RS1 is no slouch.


Also, the XA2 seems to perform better in Film mode (assuming you are watching a film source) if you are using it to output 1080p.


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to another post from xavier who is a hddvd and microsoft insider in Sept. a firmware upgrade will enable 24p and true hd and dts-hd ma bitstream audio from advanced content to be sent to next gen recievers for decoding in its raw bitstream form.



This syncs with what I have heard that the release to enable 1080p24 will occur around the Denver CEDIA trade show in early September 2007.


BTW. Just upgraded to the 1.6 firmware.


Anyone else notice, the player response time seems just a bit zippier?


Maybe just me, but I am now noticing zero lag and the HD XA2 is even faster than before.


----------



## Pedro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would try 1080i and 1080p and see which you prefer. The Gennum VXP in the RS1 is no slouch.
> 
> 
> Also, the XA2 seems to perform better in Film mode (assuming you are watching a film source) if you are using it to output 1080p.



Great, thanks.


----------



## mroot

Is the manual for the XA2 available for download anywhere?


Thanks


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice, the player response time seems just a bit zippier?
> 
> 
> Maybe just me, but I am now noticing zero lag and the HD XA2 is even faster than before.



Agree


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This syncs with what I have heard that the release to enable 1080p24 will occur around the Denver CEDIA trade show in early September 2007.
> 
> 
> BTW. Just upgraded to the 1.6 firmware.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice, the player response time seems just a bit zippier?
> 
> 
> Maybe just me, but I am now noticing zero lag and the HD XA2 is even faster than before.



I agree with you but I feel the HDMI synch is a lot faster. Overall rev 1.6 resolved all the issue I had with the XA2 not it is working like charm. I hated that player for months but since rev 1.6 and I am a happy man.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This syncs with what I have heard that the release to enable 1080p24 will occur around the Denver CEDIA trade show in early September 2007.
> 
> 
> BTW. Just upgraded to the 1.6 firmware.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice, the player response time seems just a bit zippier?
> 
> 
> Maybe just me, but I am now noticing zero lag and the HD XA2 is even faster than before.



I agree with you but I feel the HDMI synch is a lot faster. Overall rev 1.6 resolved all the issue I had with the XA2 not it is working like charm. I hated that player for months but since rev 1.6 and I am a happy man.


Now lets get a solid 1080p24.


----------



## Morpho!

I'm having audio sync issues going through HDMI, firmware 1.6. Only on HD DVDs so far...


----------



## emathis

Can somebody please tell me how to display the firmware version on the XA2.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emathis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me how to display the firmware version on the XA2.



Go into the Maintenance section of the player's Setup menu.


----------



## emathis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go into the Maintenance section of the player's Setup menu.



Thanks Josh...I thought it was asking you if you wanted to update to that version. So if that's the current version then I have 1.6 already.


----------



## win200

I've spent a bit of time looking for the answers to these questions and couldn't find conclusive answers, so if these have already been addressed then I apologize. I have a 2.0 system with a ~2002 AVR that obviously does not have HDMI.


1. If I use the analog outs with only the mains turned on and set to 'Large' and LFE off, will there be any issue with redirection of center and surrounds to the mains?


2. I'm under the impression that DD+ and THD can NOT be decoded in the player and transmitted as PCM to the AVR via the L/R stereo outs. Is that true?


3. Are there 2 ch. downmixes of DD+ and THD at all, and if so, would an HDMI AVR receiving DD+ and THD as PCM over HDMI be able to properly assign the PCM to the mains?


Basically what I'm after is a system in which I can properly listen to DD+ and THD in 2.0. This has not proven to be as easy as it would seem. A million 'thank you's to anyone who can offer advice.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *win200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've spent a bit of time looking for the answers to these questions and couldn't find conclusive answers, so if these have already been addressed then I apologize. I have a 2.0 system with a ~2002 AVR that obviously does not have HDMI.
> 
> 
> 1. If I use the analog outs with only the mains turned on and set to 'Large' and LFE off, will there be any issue with redirection of center and surrounds to the mains?
> 
> 
> 2. I'm under the impression that DD+ and THD can NOT be decoded in the player and transmitted as PCM to the AVR via the L/R stereo outs. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 3. Are there 2 ch. downmixes of DD+ and THD at all, and if so, would an HDMI AVR receiving DD+ and THD as PCM over HDMI be able to properly assign the PCM to the mains?
> 
> 
> Basically what I'm after is a system in which I can properly listen to DD+ and THD in 2.0. This has not proven to be as easy as it would seem. A million 'thank you's to anyone who can offer advice.



It's easier than you think. Just hook up the stereo l/r outputs (not the 5.1 l/r), change to 2ch. in the setup menu, and you should be good to go.


The only thing you will lack is LFE.


PCM is a digital form of transmission BTW so is impossible to send over analog.


----------



## win200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's easier than you think. Just hook up the stereo l/r outputs (not the 5.1 l/r), change to 2ch. in the setup menu, and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> The only thing you will lack is LFE.
> 
> 
> PCM is a digital form of transmission BTW so is impossible to send over analog.



Thanks! I really appreciate it. I've wasted a lot of time screwing around with audio connections and I never realized that getting DD+ and TrueHD was as simple as plugging in the stereo outputs.


----------



## PRO-630HD

Any news on a firmware upgrade that will allow streaming of DD+ and True HD from the HDMI 1.3 output to a 1.3 receiver? The rumour is in Sept. with a DTS-HD upgrade and 24P. That sounds a little too good to be true. My XA2 is sending DD+ and True HD to my new Onkyo 805 multichannel PCM. Just Curious thanks.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on a firmware upgrade that will allow streaming of DD+ and True HD from the HDMI 1.3 output to a 1.3 receiver? The rumour is in Sept. with a DTS-HD upgrade and 24P. That sounds a little too good to be true. My XA2 is sending DD+ and True HD to my new Onkyo 805 multichannel PCM. Just Curious thanks.



I am not aware of DTS-HD but the rumor is for a 24fps upgrade with DD+ and TrueHD bit streaming.


----------



## PRO-630HD

Thanks Tolstoi. I have a feeling the DTS-HD upgrade is in the works as the logo shows up on the Onkyo 805 hddvd player which is essentially an upgraded XA2.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Tolstoi. I have a feeling the DTS-HD upgrade is in the works as the logo shows up on the Onkyo 805 hddvd player which is essentially an upgraded XA2.



Maybe that's what Onkyo meant when upgraded audio was indicated. Lets just hope this does come to the XA2 in the form of a firmware update, and not require a new player.


----------



## rudolpht

Any news on 1.7


----------



## gravejoker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's easier than you think. Just hook up the stereo l/r outputs (not the 5.1 l/r), change to 2ch. in the setup menu, and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> The only thing you will lack is LFE.
> 
> 
> PCM is a digital form of transmission BTW so is impossible to send over analog.



I have a similar 2.0 setup with my XA2 and Denon 1907 ... and I am trying to figure out the best settings to enjoy TrueHD/DD+ ... I hooked up the 2ch setup as described above, but downmixed SPDIF output still seems much better than the 2 ch audio .. what's going on?


My settings are as follows:

a. Digital SPDIF - Bitstream

b. HDMI - Auto

c. Sound Setup - 2ch

d. Connected XA2 2 ch output to the Stereo L/R in the receiver

e. I have 2 full range speakers (capable of freqs upto 30Hz) connected to the receiver

f. No special settings (+10 db gain etc) on the receiver


PLEASE HELP!!! How should I setup my system to truly enjoy TrueHD/DD+ .. Or is that impossible right now?



- JoKer


----------



## rob316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on 1.7



I ordered my XA2 from VE on Friday and spoke to Robert on Saturday my XA2 should arrive last week of June but the interseting thing he said is that it will come with Firmware 1.7. Take it for what it's worth but 1.7 should be out shortly.


Rob


----------



## winstone

Ordered a HDXA2, arriving this week.

It's brother will be the ONKYO 605.


----------



## TCB

Hi,

I recently purchased the Toshiba XA2 and like it a lot. However, I am getting occasional "glitches" on HD DVDs output at 1080p. They are like a quick disruption of the picture. The movie continues uninterrupted. For some movies, like KING KONG, the glitches were occurred about once every 10 minutes. Any thoughts?


Thanks.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased the Toshiba XA2 and like it a lot. However, I am getting occasional "glitches" on HD DVDs output at 1080p. They are like a quick disruption of the picture. The movie continues uninterrupted. For some movies, like KING KONG, the glitches were occurred about once every 10 minutes. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Could be the HDMI cable loosing sync. I have seen this many times on some longer cables. Just to test, try 1080i and see if the problem continues.


----------



## Dennis Oblow

I had the same problem I replaced the hdmi cable and that solved the problem


----------



## TCB

Thanks, I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could be the HDMI cable loosing sync. I have seen this many times on some longer cables. Just to test, try 1080i and see if the problem continues.



This is a good point. I had a few cable issues originally and got rid of all of theme using Ultralink Pro Platinum HDMI cables.


----------



## shelly

I had my first XA2 problem last night.


Watching The Good Shepherd, I paused the movie. It then went into screen saver mode and several minutes later, just a static screen.


I could not get it to start again. Presed Play, Resume Play et al and nothing, so I had to start over and go to the Chapter I was last watching.


Anybody else have this problem?


Shelly


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on 1.7




Have you find out what 1.7 firmware consists of?


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had my first XA2 problem last night.
> 
> 
> Watching The Good Shepherd, I paused the movie. It then went into screen saver mode and several minutes later, just a static screen.
> 
> 
> I could not get it to start again. Presed Play, Resume Play et al and nothing, so I had to start over and go to the Chapter I was last watching.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> 
> Shelly



Yes, the same thing happened to me while watching Children of Men.


I had to reboot and start over again.


----------



## rockerz

I just finished upgrading firmware to 1.6 and the picture is garbage. Called Toshiba and they said they are having a problem using this upgrade with HDMI!!!! Said to use component until they can put out another fix. THIS IS THE WORST A/V PRODUCT I HAVE EVER OWNED. It has been a constant problem. It should not have been released to the public. BUYERS BEWARE!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you find out what 1.7 firmware consists of?



No, was just hoping there would be features (ie CODECs) in addition to stability fixes. I'm very happy with 1.6.


----------



## lgans316

Please post your player's operation times as well.


Booting time : 35 seconds

Booting time with HD DVD in the tray : 40-45 seconds

SD DVD loading time : 10-12 seconds

HD DVD loading time : 15-18 seconds

SD DVD chapter skip time : 2 seconds

HD DVD chapter skip time : 2.5 - 3.5 seconds

Power off : 5 seconds


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just finished upgrading firmware to 1.6 and the picture is garbage. Called Toshiba and they said they are having a problem using this upgrade with HDMI!!!! Said to use component until they can put out another fix. THIS IS THE WORST A/V PRODUCT I HAVE EVER OWNED. It has been a constant problem. It should not have been released to the public. BUYERS BEWARE!




No problem with mine. I've been using 1.6 for a few weeks.


----------



## Tolstoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, was just hoping there would be features (ie CODECs) in addition to stability fixes. I'm very happy with 1.6.



The new codec will be provided in release 2.0. But there are rumors of new player being shipped with 1.7. All this is a bit confusing. Meanwhile, 1.6 did resolved all my issues and I quite happy with that one.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just finished upgrading firmware to 1.6 and the picture is garbage. Called Toshiba and they said they are having a problem using this upgrade with HDMI!!!! Said to use component until they can put out another fix. THIS IS THE WORST A/V PRODUCT I HAVE EVER OWNED. It has been a constant problem. It should not have been released to the public. BUYERS BEWARE!



There are no known issues with HDMI and firmware 1.6. What problem are you having that you think "the picture is garbage"?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are no known issues with HDMI and firmware 1.6. What problem are you having that you think "the picture is garbage"?



I have 1.6 and the picture is excellent. I am using a VizionWare HDMI cable and a JVC RS1 projector. I have had picture/sync issues with other cables.


----------



## rockerz

The picture is dark and grainy. The issue of a problem with 1.6 and HDMI is not of my making. I was told by the CSR at Toshiba that a bulletin was issued identifying this problem. Appears it is only happening on some players/monitors- I have no idea why.


----------



## jayray

Need some help with the hdmi out of my XA2 into my H77 pj. I get a big bright screen with static all over but no image. Unhooked my comp. cables but still no pic.

I says hdmi on the front panel but no picture. Back to comp and pic is there. Any ideas of what is going on here would be appreciated.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need some help with the hdmi out of my XA2 into my H77 pj. I get a big bright screen with static all over but no image. Unhooked my comp. cables but still no pic.
> 
> I says hdmi on the front panel but no picture. Back to comp and pic is there. Any ideas of what is going on here would be appreciated.



That big snowy picture is common when the XA2 is trying to sync with your display. If you get that screen let ot sit for a while and see if the XA2 connects. Once it connects, all should be fine each time you turn on the XA2.


----------



## wildcatter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased the Toshiba XA2 and like it a lot. However, I am getting occasional "glitches" on HD DVDs output at 1080p. They are like a quick disruption of the picture. The movie continues uninterrupted. For some movies, like KING KONG, the glitches were occurred about once every 10 minutes. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



As others have said it sounds like the HDMI cable is the problem.


I have a slightly different problem: I am not getting 1080p to my Pioneer PRO-1140HD plasma. I have the Toshiba set up to output "up to 1080p", but the plasma reports it is getting 1080i. I am trying to figure out if this is the cable (I shelled out some $$$ for a premium gold, shielded cable) or the TV. The PRO-1140HD is advertised as "accepting" 1080p but it only displays 1080i, I believe. I wonder if the TV tells the Toshiba to give it 1080i. Anybody else have this combination of equipment that can shed some light....? I do not have another cable to test and don't want to pay a lot of money for another premium cable if it doesn't change anything.


I would like to know if my XA2 is functioning correctly, since I may actually get a 1080p TV one of these days.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The picture is dark and grainy. The issue of a problem with 1.6 and HDMI is not of my making. I was told by the CSR at Toshiba that a bulletin was issued identifying this problem. Appears it is only happening on some players/monitors- I have no idea why.



You sure this isn't just a calibration issue? Was the picture different with 1.5?


The Toshiba CSRs are not known to be very well informed, unfortunately. He probably just told you what he thought you wanted to hear in order to get you off the phone and close the ticket.


----------



## jayray

Glen,

thanks for the tip. I will try this when I get my new receiver with hdmi capabilities.

It's hard pulling cables out behind my rack


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildcatter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As others have said it sounds like the HDMI cable is the problem.
> 
> 
> I have a slightly different problem: I am not getting 1080p to my Pioneer PRO-1140HD plasma. I have the Toshiba set up to output "up to 1080p", but the plasma reports it is getting 1080i. I am trying to figure out if this is the cable (I shelled out some $$$ for a premium gold, shielded cable) or the TV. The PRO-1140HD is advertised as "accepting" 1080p but it only displays 1080i, I believe. I wonder if the TV tells the Toshiba to give it 1080i. Anybody else have this combination of equipment that can shed some light....? I do not have another cable to test and don't want to pay a lot of money for another premium cable if it doesn't change anything.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if my XA2 is functioning correctly, since I may actually get a 1080p TV one of these days.



The 1140HD will only display 1365x768. Every thing it receives gets re-scaled it really doesn't matter that you are getting 1080i.


----------



## Morpho!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The picture is dark and grainy. The issue of a problem with 1.6 and HDMI is not of my making. I was told by the CSR at Toshiba that a bulletin was issued identifying this problem. Appears it is only happening on some players/monitors- I have no idea why.



Switch the player to output 1080i. An improvement? Was for me...

My first reactions to the XA2


----------



## LarryB08

I was curious. I am no AV expert but you do hear a lot about 1080p all over the place now. Yet it seems in many posts to this thread, suggestions to set the HD-XA2 to 1080i are made.


If that improves things, is all the talk about 1080p mostly just smoke and mirrors?


----------



## wildcatter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 1140HD will only display 1365x768. Every thing it receives gets re-scaled it really doesn't matter that you are getting 1080i.



Yes, I know.


I put the last line in my post in hopes of avoiding replies like yours.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryB08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was curious. I am no AV expert but you do hear a lot about 1080p all over the place now. Yet it seems in many posts to this thread, suggestions to set the HD-XA2 to 1080i are made.
> 
> 
> If that improves things, is all the talk about 1080p mostly just smoke and mirrors?



Yes.

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hrevi...207.html#1080p


----------



## audiopho

I just received mine from Crutchfield today. Set it up, got the picture in 1080i (my display is an old SOny 65" RPTV with dvi-in) when playing King Kong, not a problem.

Here is the issue...Sound!

I've managed to get 2-ch PCM out of the opti-lnk but not DD (5.1) no matter what I did to the audio set-up. A 'bitstream" set only exhibit mute or no sound.

What have I done wrong?

Upgraded to 1.6...still no 5.1 from toslink but it only happens on HD-DVD movies, the sd dvd movies's 5.1 works fine.

My processor is the antique Denon AV-8000 that still sounds wonderful mind you!


----------



## naschbac

Is it normal for the front panel buttons on the XA2 to not work?


The power and eject buttons work fine, but none of the buttons behind the little flap/door appear to do anything.


I'm relegated to controlling everything from the remote, which for CD playback isn't necessarily the most convenient all the time.


----------



## naschbac

In addition to none of my front panel buttons working I have another highly irritating problem.


It doesn't seem to happen when playing HD-DVD's, but so far every single regular DVD I've loaded has serious problems. For instance "STOP" doesn't work. It stops, but then it immediately starts playing on its own again. In fact pretty much anytime you do anything, other than pause, the player tries to play. Trying to get out to the menu to change something? Too bad. It goes to the menu screen and then immediately plays whatever the cursor is on.


It's the damnedest thing, and it's not all the time. Well it invariably will happen to ANY standard DVD disc I put in, but on occasion the thing will behave normally for a couple minutes.


I updated to v1.6 firmware, initialized the player, and power-cycled the thing plenty.


I'm sending it back if some fix for both these issues aren't rectifiable. On the upside it did play all the way through the HD-DVD version of "A Scanner Darkly" (which isn't a very good film in my opinion) without a hitch. Curiously that disc doesn't appear to have a TrueHD track... I was under the impression that all HD-DVD's were required to have TrueHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



> Quote:
> I was under the impression that all HD-DVD's were required to have TrueHD?



Dolby Digital Plus.....


Sorry to hear about the problems your having. It does sound like a defective unit that will need to be returned.


Best of luck.



Regards,


----------



## RockStrongo

My XA2 is having a problem (surprise, surprise). Sometimes, the screen will freeze, but the audio continues. It happens on sd and hd dvds. I have to power down and restart. Anyone have this problem? It only happens occasionally, but still annoying.


I have it connected via hdmi to Onkyo receiver to my Sammy dlp.


----------



## WTS

Very odd indeed, I have had zero problems with 1.6 or the XA2 so far with any type of disc. Sorry hear all the problems you're having.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naschbac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In addition to none of my front panel buttons working I have another highly irritating problem.
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to happen when playing HD-DVD's, but so far every single regular DVD I've loaded has serious problems. For instance "STOP" doesn't work. It stops, but then it immediately starts playing on its own again. In fact pretty much anytime you do anything, other than pause, the player tries to play. Trying to get out to the menu to change something? Too bad. It goes to the menu screen and then immediately plays whatever the cursor is on.
> 
> 
> It's the damnedest thing, and it's not all the time. Well it invariably will happen to ANY standard DVD disc I put in, but on occasion the thing will behave normally for a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> I updated to v1.6 firmware, initialized the player, and power-cycled the thing plenty.
> 
> 
> I'm sending it back if some fix for both these issues aren't rectifiable. On the upside it did play all the way through the HD-DVD version of "A Scanner Darkly" (which isn't a very good film in my opinion) without a hitch. Curiously that disc doesn't appear to have a TrueHD track... I was under the impression that all HD-DVD's were required to have TrueHD?



I use this almost for all my SD disks and it plays wonderfully. It works better than the 3x more expensive Pio Blu-ray BDP-HD1 and picture is near equivalent to processed Pio 59Avi 480i to an Anthem scaler. It is just TOO convenient. So I think you got a lemon and should trade it in.


----------



## ptoofan

Quick question for XA2 owners.


Does this unit output a SD-DVD over HDMI in 480i?


The reason im asking is that I own a Olevia 747i which has a Realta HQV image processing chip and i'd like to let it do all the work.


Thanks.


----------



## naschbac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptoofan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question for XA2 owners.
> 
> 
> Does this unit output a SD-DVD over HDMI in 480i?
> 
> 
> The reason im asking is that I own a Olevia 747i which has a Realta HQV image processing chip and i'd like to let it do all the work.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You should get the A2. You'll save yourself a bunch of money, and it will output 480i to your display as well... where you want all the processing to happen.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptoofan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question for XA2 owners.
> 
> 
> Does this unit output a SD-DVD over HDMI in 480i?
> 
> 
> The reason im asking is that I own a Olevia 747i which has a Realta HQV image processing chip and i'd like to let it do all the work.



The XA2 will not output SD DVDs at less than 480p over HDMI. You can only get 480i with Component.


However, note that the XA2 has an HQV Reon chip doing the deinterlacing, which should be identical in quality to the Realta for the vast majority of DVDs.


One problem for this, though, is that if you want to switch between 480p for SD DVDs and 1080i/1080p for HD DVDs, you'll need to manually change the resolution in the player's setup menu each time.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naschbac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should get the A2. You'll save yourself a bunch of money, and it will output 480i to your display as well... where you want all the processing to happen.



Most hard core video folks would say do it in scaler. Most TVs have horrible scaler/deinterlacers, even very high end sets, so most people will benefit from processing in the box.


As I mentioned, I'm very happy with the XA2 output scaling of SD content, even though I can take 480i into my $4000 scaler/pre-pro. Get an Oppo if you want cheap 480i over HDMI (but if you are going to TV/monitor to deinterlace/scale, you might as well not throw away the money for the lousy performance). If you want excellent scaling in a DVD player, it's hard to beat the XA2.


----------



## seattlemike

wildcatter; my 6070 pio plasma only accepts a 1020p at 24hz signal the same as your pio I believe; the XA2 sends out a 1080p signal at 60hz which the plasma will not accept so it is probably defaulting back to a 10801 signal whch is pretty good as I thought it would just give you a blank screen, I've read from other posts that there is suppose to be a firmware update around september that will allow a 1080p 24hz signal to be out put. Until than I myself will hold off upgrading from th A1 to the XA2.


Mike


----------



## Scubawoman

At 28 min 50 sec the disd freezes and then I get a message, cannot play the disc, error code 408bc504. I sent an email to Toshiba support. Hope no one else is having the same problems. I have frmware version 1.6 installed. Only problem I've had with HD discs so far since the new firmware. Haven't noticed any more lip synch problems.


----------



## JRJacobson

Anyone Tried this 2.0 that toshiba posted on their website today? I'm downloading it now..


----------



## motoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At 28 min 50 sec the disd freezes and then I get a message, cannot play the disc, error code 408bc504. I sent an email to Toshiba support. Hope no one else is having the same problems. I have frmware version 1.6 installed. Only problem I've had with HD discs so far since the new firmware. Haven't noticed any more lip synch problems.




Had the same problem at the same point on the same movie with my XA2. Tried cleaning the disc (new disc, not a rental) and that didn't help. I finally gave up. Sent the disc back to Amazon and the replacement plays fine.


Last night I wanted to watch the SD version of Chisom. Put the disc in and got a message saying disc not supported or something like that. Ejected it and checked the disk and it was clean. Put it in again and this time it said "no disc". Ejected again and gave it one last shot and this time it loaded and played fine. Looked great upconverted by the XA2.


Jim


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRJacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone Tried this 2.0 that toshiba posted on their website today? I'm downloading it now..



Link? Is it available via Ethernet Port yet?


----------



## Azvipers

I have a Sumsung HL-R6178W 1080p hooked up to the XA2 via hdmi and can not get the player to output 1080p, only 1080i. Will the Samsung except 1080p via HDMI?


----------



## shelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azvipers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sumsung HL-R6178W 1080p hooked up to the XA2 via hdmi and can not get the player to output 1080p, only 1080i. Will the Samsung except 1080p via HDMI?



Try this Samsung thread

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559872 


Shelly


----------



## rpauls

Wow! I've been away for 2 months and the FW has gone from 1.3 to 1.7. What were the major fixes included in all these releases? Did they ever fix th audio delay issues (lipsync)? Guess it's time to get the ethernet cable out tonight;-)


Rich


btw. I've been enjoying flawless operation with 1.3 for a few months now as long as I don't use the 5.1 analog outputs. WHat a great picture (DVD)!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolstoi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new codec will be provided in release 2.0. But there are rumors of new player being shipped with 1.7. All this is a bit confusing. Meanwhile, 1.6 did resolved all my issues and I quite happy with that one.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! I've been away for 2 months and the FW has gone from 1.3 to 1.7. What were the major fixes included in all these releases? Did they ever fix th audio delay issues (lipsync)? Guess it's time to get the ethernet cable out tonight;-)
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> btw. I've been enjoying flawless operation with 1.3 for a few months now as long as I don't use the 5.1 analog outputs. WHat a great picture (DVD)!




Its actually at FW 2.0 now. 2 months is long time in HD land.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most hard core video folks would say do it in scaler. Most TVs have horrible scaler/deinterlacers, even very high end sets, so most people will benefit from processing in the box.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I'm very happy with the XA2 output scaling of SD content, even though I can take 480i into my $4000 scaler/pre-pro. Get an Oppo if you want cheap 480i over HDMI (but if you are going to TV/monitor to deinterlace/scale, you might as well not throw away the money for the lousy performance). If you want excellent scaling in a DVD player, it's hard to beat the XA2.



The guy has Realta HQV in his Olevia display so his advice is appropriate.


----------



## Tspeer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naschbac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In addition to none of my front panel buttons working I have another highly irritating problem.
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to happen when playing HD-DVD's, but so far every single regular DVD I've loaded has serious problems. For instance "STOP" doesn't work. It stops, but then it immediately starts playing on its own again. In fact pretty much anytime you do anything, other than pause, the player tries to play. Trying to get out to the menu to change something? Too bad. It goes to the menu screen and then immediately plays whatever the cursor is on.
> 
> 
> It's the damnedest thing, and it's not all the time. Well it invariably will happen to ANY standard DVD disc I put in, but on occasion the thing will behave normally for a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> I updated to v1.6 firmware, initialized the player, and power-cycled the thing plenty.
> 
> 
> I'm sending it back if some fix for both these issues aren't rectifiable. On the upside it did play all the way through the HD-DVD version of "A Scanner Darkly" (which isn't a very good film in my opinion) without a hitch. Curiously that disc doesn't appear to have a TrueHD track... I was under the impression that all HD-DVD's were required to have TrueHD?



Is it possible the "Play" button is stuck on your remote? Try removing the batteries from the remote, then see if the front panel buttons will work normally, like pause, stop, etc.


The other possibility would be a stuck button (probably the Play button) on the front panel of the unit itself. If the remote wasn't the problem, try tapping all the buttons quickly for a second or 2 each. Might be able to pop one loose, back into place.


----------



## naschbac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tspeer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible the "Play" button is stuck on your remote? Try removing the batteries from the remote, then see if the front panel buttons will work normally, like pause, stop, etc.
> 
> 
> The other possibility would be a stuck button (probably the Play button) on the front panel of the unit itself. If the remote wasn't the problem, try tapping all the buttons quickly for a second or 2 each. Might be able to pop one loose, back into place.



The problem only occurs with regular DVD playback. CD's and HD-DVD's don't have the issue at all.


I'm sure it's not the front panel buttons as none of them work







Could have been a remote issue I suppose, but again... it only happens with DVD's.


The place I bought it from has bent over backwards to send me a replacement. They pulled one from stock, had a tech test it, then over-nighted it to me today with a return shipping receipt to send back in the one that is malfunctioning.


I have never had service this good from an online reseller... NEVER. Not Apple, not Amazon, not Newegg, not Dell... nobody. I'm a very happy customer







About the only service I've had that beats this is that of AV123.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The guy has Realta HQV in his Olevia display so his advice is appropriate.



Appropriate for him & about 3% of display owners, as a high estimate. Blanket statements made to a slim minority are not helpful to the community, as it was phrased as a blanket solution.


----------



## rudolpht

Wow. 2.0 loaded the first time. Like to know whats in it other than Q&A. Picture looks great but no immediately noticeable difference.


Q1. What does this update do?


A1. This firmware update improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.


Q2. Why do I need to turn on DHCP and DNS?


A2. Turning on DHCP causes the player to automatically detect its IP address and other network information from your internet service provider's DHCP server. Turning on DNS causes the player to automatically detect the DNS server address associated with your internet service provider.


Q3. I purchased an HD DVD disc that contains/has the capability of downloading web-enabled network content. What do I need to do to view this content?


A3. First, be sure that you have properly configured the player's Ethernet port. If your Ethernet port is properly configured, perform the firmware update process to update the player's firmware to the latest firmware version. Once you have updated the player with the latest firmware, follow the directions that came with the HD DVD disc or that appear in the menu of the HD DVD disc. Should you experience problems viewing such content, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q4. When I connect my HD DVD Player to my HDTV or HD Monitor using a HDMI to DVI adaptor cable or a HDMI to DVI adaptor, the output resolution of the player remains fixed at 480i. Does the new firmware address this issue?


A4. This firmware update addresses the issue. Should you continue to experience problems, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q5. The HDMI output does not work or works intermittently with the HDMI or DVI input on my HDTV or monitor. Does the new firmware address that issue?


A5. The firmware update addresses and improves HDMI and DVI connectivity issues. If you still experience such issues, try disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable. Make sure your display input is set to HDMI (or DVI). If your display has more than one HDMI/DVI input, make sure that all connected HDMI/DVI source devices are powered on (even if not in use). If none of these solve the issue, please turn off the TV and the HD DVD player. Check all connections. Disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable. Turn on the TV first and then turn on the HD DVD player. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q6. During HD DVD playback I sometimes experience pixelization, block noise or audio dropouts. Sometimes playback freezes or stops. Sometimes, playback is not smooth. Does the new firmware address these issues?


A6. This firmware update addresses various playability issues. You should also check to be sure that the disc is clean and, if the disc will not operate at all, that you are inserting the disc with the right side up. In the event that playback freezes or stops, press and hold the ON/STANDBY button on the front of the player for approximately ten seconds. This will cause the player to turn off. After the player turns off, turn the player back on by pressing the ON/STANDBY button, and then press the OPEN/CLOSE button to remove the disc. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319- 6684. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.


Q7. Do I need to install prior firmware updates before installing the current firmware update?


A7. No. The current firmware update includes all of the prior firmware updates.

Tim


----------



## naschbac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appropriate for him & about 3% of display owners, as a high estimate. Blanket statements made to a slim minority are not helpful to the community, as it was phrased as a blanket solution.




The advice was specifically to him. He mentioned he had an Olevia display, which has the SiliconOptix Realta chip in it. He also mentioned that he wanted to use his display for all the processing because of this fact.


Taking those things into consideration I provided the advice that I did.


I wasn't making a blanket statement. I was responding specifically to the needs of one AVS member.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naschbac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The advice was specifically to him. He mentioned he had an Olevia display, which has the SiliconOptix Realta chip in it. He also mentioned that he wanted to use his display for all the processing because of this fact.
> 
> 
> Taking those things into consideration I provided the advice that I did.
> 
> 
> I wasn't making a blanket statement. I was responding specifically to the needs of one AVS member.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.



My apologies for extrapolating my confusion, where "where you want" was meant for a specific individual vs a general axiom.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! I've been away for 2 months and the FW has gone from 1.3 to 1.7. What were the major fixes included in all these releases? Did they ever fix th audio delay issues (lipsync)?



The new firmware does not appear to have made any difference to the lip-sync issues over analog that I can see. The opening scene of The Untouchables is a good test for this. Capone's dialogue is way out of sync with his lips. Looks fine using SPDIF instead.


----------



## nugga22

I have a pretty old Sony STR-SE501 receiver which has 5.1 analog inputs (6+ years old)... Will this receiver be capable of using the analog signals from the AX2 ? If so, I'd rather spend the extra money on the AX2 and wait until the smoke settles with HDMI receivers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a pretty old Sony STR-SE501 receiver which has 5.1 analog inputs (6+ years old)... Will this receiver be capable of using the analog signals from the AX2 ? If so, I'd rather spend the extra money on the AX2 and wait until the smoke settles with HDMI receivers. Thanks in advance.



Yes absolutaly use your old amp with the 5.1 analog imputs for now. I would wait a while for the new amps to filter through. I personally would like a new Denon or Yamaha HDMI 1.3 amp. I have the Yamaha DSP-A1 and it works fantastic with the Analog signal.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes absolutaly use your old amp with the 5.1 analog imputs for now. I would wait a while for the new amps to filter through. I personally would like a new Denon or Yamaha HDMI 1.3 amp. I have the Yamaha DSP-A1 and it works fantastic with the Analog signal.



Thanks for the quick reply. Would you just recommend getting three pairs of RCA cables from monoprice or is there a better option?


----------



## rpauls

Rats! Everything was going so well for 3 months until last night (6/27/2007). Then Puff! My XA2 HDMI output has gone dead. Composite video out still works and audio via optical still works. I tested the cable and monitor input with another player so I know it is the XA2. I purchased the unit from Amazon on 3/28 and it arrived on 4/6. If they count the 90 day warranty period from 3/28 then it expires TODAY! I called Toshiba and they said it will be no problem to be covered for parts and labor so I guess I just made it. What a wild coincidence that the unit dies the night before the warranty is up. Maybe they count the 90 days from the date I receive it? Anyone know?


Has anyone else had the HDMI output die? Anyone else had any warranty repairs done? Were you satisfied with the service?


Thanks,


Rich


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rats! Everything was going so well for 3 months until last night (6/27/2007). Then Puff! My XA2 HDMI output has gone dead. Composite video out still works and audio via optical still works. I tested the cable and monitor input with another player so I know it is the XA2. I purchased the unit from Amazon on 3/28 and it arrived on 4/6. If they count the 90 day warranty period from 3/28 then it expires TODAY! I called Toshiba and they said it will be no problem to be covered for parts and labor so I guess I just made it. What a wild coincidence that the unit dies the night before the warranty is up. Maybe they count the 90 days from the date I receive it? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had the HDMI output die? Anyone else had any warranty repairs done? Were you satisfied with the service?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rich



You might want to read this thread before you send it off to Toshiba. If you can work through Amazon for a swap or repair, it might go better. Of course this is just one instance, so his case probably isn't happening a lot or there would be more posts here I think.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had the HDMI output die? Anyone else had any warranty repairs done? Were you satisfied with the service?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rich



This same thing happened to me. Luckily, I was within my 30 day return period for amazon and they sent me another one right away.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rats! Everything was going so well for 3 months until last night (6/27/2007). Then Puff! My XA2 HDMI output has gone dead. Composite video out still works and audio via optical still works. I tested the cable and monitor input with another player so I know it is the XA2. I purchased the unit from Amazon on 3/28 and it arrived on 4/6. If they count the 90 day warranty period from 3/28 then it expires TODAY! I called Toshiba and they said it will be no problem to be covered for parts and labor so I guess I just made it. What a wild coincidence that the unit dies the night before the warranty is up. Maybe they count the 90 days from the date I receive it? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had the HDMI output die? Anyone else had any warranty repairs done? Were you satisfied with the service?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rich



I am very happy to report that the only problem with my XA2 was that my 3 year old son had flipped the front panel switch from 2 to 1. Apparently, doing this turns off the HDMI output. Sorry for the false alarm. I wonder why Toshiba customer service didn't ask me to check this when I called them to report the problem? I was just about to pack it up and ship it. I bet I'm not the first one to run into this. Why put this switch on the front panel anyway, and why is it not labeled? (i.e., HDMI on/off or video output mode).


Rich


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very happy to report that the only problem with my XA2 was that my 3 year old son had flipped the front panel switch from 2 to 1. Apparently, doing this turns off the HDMI output. Sorry for the false alarm. I wonder why Toshiba customer service didn't ask me to check this when I called them to report the problem? I was just about to pack it up and ship it. I bet I'm not the first one to run into this. Why put this switch on the front panel anyway, and why is it not labeled? (i.e., HDMI on/off or video output mode).



Thats good news...I wish that had been my problem when mine happened. I tried switching back and forth with no success. Mine just died.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very happy to report that the only problem with my XA2 was that my 3 year old son had flipped the front panel switch from 2 to 1. Apparently, doing this turns off the HDMI output. Sorry for the false alarm. I wonder why Toshiba customer service didn't ask me to check this when I called them to report the problem? I was just about to pack it up and ship it. I bet I'm not the first one to run into this. Why put this switch on the front panel anyway, and why is it not labeled? (i.e., HDMI on/off or video output mode).
> 
> 
> Rich



It actually disables both the HDMI and Component outputs and enables the S-Video and composite outputs when switched to position 1. You would think they would hide this switch behind the flip down panel at least...


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would think they would hide this switch behind the flip down panel at least...



Or maybe display a message on the unit's screen when its connected incorrectly?


----------



## littlesaint

Sorry if this has been covered already...


According to the XA2 specs, THD and DD+ are decoded to 5.1 PCM. Bitstream output aside, has anyone heard if 7.1 PCM is on the horizon?


TIA


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It actually disables both the HDMI and Component outputs and enables the S-Video and composite outputs when switched to position 1. You would think they would hide this switch behind the flip down panel at least...



No it does not. I use mode 1 to output 480i SD and mode 2 to output 1080i HD over component to a video processor.


----------



## nugga22

I took the plunge early this morning and ordered my XA2 from VE. I'm hoping my older Sony receiver will do the new audio formats justice over the 5.1 analog inputs. I sold my 360 add-on because I didn't think that it did the audio justice. I also chose the XA2 instead of the A20 so I could still enjoy the audio while waiting for hdmi receivers to mature. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took the plunge early this morning and ordered my XA2 from VE. I'm hoping my older Sony receiver will do the new audio formats justice over the 5.1 analog inputs. I sold my 360 add-on because I didn't think that it did the audio justice. I also chose the XA2 instead of the A20 so I could still enjoy the audio while waiting for hdmi receivers to mature. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.



Welcome to the club.


The XA2 is a terrific machine and you won't regret your purchase.


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took the plunge early this morning and ordered my XA2 from VE. I'm hoping my older Sony receiver will do the new audio formats justice over the 5.1 analog inputs. I sold my 360 add-on because I didn't think that it did the audio justice. I also chose the XA2 instead of the A20 so I could still enjoy the audio while waiting for hdmi receivers to mature. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.



It is an excellant player. I love mine to bits.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is an excellant player. I love mine to bits.



Same here. The only caveats are it seems to have difficulties playing some CDs, and no DVD-A. I'm upgrading from a Panny S97 so I think I'm going to keep the Panny in the loop for CDs and DVD-A.


----------



## Josh Z

Has anyone else noticed that after loading firmware 2.0 that the XA2's noise reduction, edge enhancement, and other picture controls no longer work? I can pull up the Picture menu, but when I hit the OK button on a setting the menu just goes away and nothing changes.


----------



## AlanMFriedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> Had my XA2 up and running for about a week now. It's hooked up to my Denon 3806 via HDMI, then to my Samsung HL-S 6187W. Awesome picture calibrated by [email protected]! He even had a beta copy of HD DVD video essentials that he used. No LFE issues, to freeze up on any disk so far. I did experience a problem however with Superman Returns last night. I was getting high pitched audio garble. It did not matter if I switched between Dolby Digital + or True HD, both codecs were squeeling. I had the same issue with import HD DVD Harry Potter, but got around that by selecting the standard Dolby codec. That was not an option with the Superman disk. Anyone else have this issue with this disk? I recall reading about similar problems with Studio Canal import disks, and picture/freezing problems with "dual format" disks, but not this audio issue on a domestic release. Any insight?
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



My copy of Superman Returns froze about halfway through the movie. Every restart froze in the same area. Before 2.0, I was able to watch it without a problem. Anyone else notice this type of issue?


EDIT: Apparently, the freeze error I got on this disc (408bc504) is a known issue on some printings of this disc at about chapter 21. The thing is that my copy of this disc played without any problems until I installed the 2.0 firmware. Strange.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that after loading firmware 2.0 that the XA2's noise reduction, edge enhancement, and other picture controls no longer work? I can pull up the Picture menu, but when I hit the OK button on a setting the menu just goes away and nothing changes.



Josh, that isn't the case for me...2.0 firmware and the NR, EE, etc. still affect the picture. I can even see it affecting the picture menu icon itself as I move from one saved setting to the next.


----------



## rudolpht

Multiple industry stories confirming 24 FPS upgrade for XA2 & A20
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2007/07...dvd_to_do_24p/


----------



## catmother




emptychair said:


> Josh, that isn't the case for me...2.0 firmware and the NR, EE, etc. still affect the picture. I can even see it affecting the picture menu icon itself as I move from one saved setting to the next.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Just a minor change, see here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=26&pp=30
> 
> 
> Post 771


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Josh, that isn't the case for me...2.0 firmware and the NR, EE, etc. still affect the picture. I can even see it affecting the picture menu icon itself as I move from one saved setting to the next.



Very strange. I just can't seem to get them to work. Oh well, it's not a big deal. Maybe the next firmware will reset that function for me.


----------



## bobgpsr




catmother said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a minor change, see here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=26&pp=30
> 
> 
> Post 771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Amir is refering to a XBOX 360 HD DVD Player software update in that post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnnyblaze

Hello,


I have the XA2 for about 3 months an, I've come to the conclusion that Toshiba will never work out there issue's with Universal, I've decided that if there's a good Universal title coming out or is out I will purchase it for my Sammy BD-P1200 instead, the new firmware does'nt really address the complete shut down of the XA-2 when I'm watching "Breach, the last disk of Planet Earth", An as bad as I want to get C.O.G, Blood Diamond I will not get them for my XA-2, I purchased the XA-2 for it's supiouer mpeg4.


Here are my spec's


Sony XBR3 52"

Denon 2807

Toshiba XA-2

Samsung BD-P1200

Boston Acoustics all the way around

Logitech Harmony 890



Johnnyblaze


----------



## Johnnyblaze

I will be completing my HT by adding an XBOX 360 Elite, mainly for gaming, but I might use it for some of the Universal title's that are have issue's with the XA-2.



All comments an suggestions would be greatly appreciated.....



Johnnyblaze


----------



## sharkcohen

So many issues. I hope I don't regret having purchased this thing.


----------



## aaronwt

What issues? I'm not having any issues with my XA2 and Universal titles.


----------



## Johnnyblaze

I've returned Breach twice because after an hour or so of play time it completely shut's down my XA-2.....I contacted Toshiba an they said there are quite a few

Universal title's that they know are expirencing problem's with. But when the XA2 is working it is an awesome machine...still there are issue's with C.O.G, an Blood Diamond.


All suggestions are greatly appreciated



Johnnyblaze


HD 14

Blu ray 7

SD 870


----------



## littlesaint

I've also not had any problems with Universal titles.


----------



## akosoft

+1, No problems at all with Universal titels on my xe1


----------



## rudolpht

There are many acknowledged issues on Combo discs if that is the discs in question, but they are the discs, not the player. I avoid combo discs now like the Plague.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are many acknowledged issues on Combo discs if that is the discs in question, but they are the discs, not the player. I avoid combo discs now like the Plague.



I haven't had any problems with those either. Of course I haven't watched a lot of those, but I own the Matrix Ultimate edition, have watched them several times, and I've never had an issue with either side. I guess YMMV.


----------



## Fargus777

forgive me if this is a stupid Question....


Is there a way to listen to a CD with your Subwoofer also? I searched and could only find the cd playback issues threads (which I thankfully don't have) I have it hooked up analog style and It only goes to 2 channel.


----------



## galvin

I am close to pulling the trigger on an XA2, both to play HD-DVDs and to replace my existing DVD player. Before I do this, however, I have some questions regarding _SD_ DVDs and upconversion on the XA2. Does the XA2 pillar box 4:3 content? If so, are the pillar bars black or gray? Does it allow you to zoom non-anamorphic content?


I have searched the forum and haven't found any definitive answers to these questions...


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> forgive me if this is a stupid Question....
> 
> 
> Is there a way to listen to a CD with your Subwoofer also? I searched and could only find the cd playback issues threads (which I thankfully don't have) I have it hooked up analog style and It only goes to 2 channel.



Connect the L/R analog stereo outputs on the back of the XA2 to a normal L/R stereo input on your AVR. Have the AVR do its normal bass management with that normal stereo input selected which should direct all low freqs below the subwoofer crossover freq (80 Hz is common, but some AVR's only go down to 100 Hz) to the subwoofer.


----------



## Fargus777

thanks, I knew there had to be a simple solution!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have some questions regarding _SD_ DVDs and upconversion on the XA2. Does the XA2 pillar box 4:3 content? If so, are the pillar bars black or gray? Does it allow you to zoom non-anamorphic content?



It automatically pillarboxes all 4:3 content. There is no way to disable the pillarboxing. The bars are black. The player does not offer an option to zoom non-anamorphic letterbox content, so those discs will be displayed with bars on all 4 sides.


----------



## sharkcohen

Got my XA2 today, and I am pleased. I'm using it with a Westinghouse LVM-42w2. The only HD-DVD I have so far is Smokin Aces, and it looked amazing. I had no issues getting the player to connect to the 42w2 at 1080p on either HDMI or DVI (1080p has been an issue for many on this TV, firmware on the TV is v1.00).


The 42w2 only does 1080p60, so I won't benefit from 1080p24 this September. I obviously have no idea what 3:2 'judder' is, because playback looks smooth as silk to me; however, I haven't seen a 1080p24 setup. Ignorance is bliss.


Updated the XA2 to v2.0 without issue.


----------



## Pike67

Hey Hall,


Also just got the XA2 and loving it, upgraded from the A1 from last year, due to recently getting the 50" panny 700u 1080p series. Just curious, shows a build date as 01/2007, 1.0 fw, apparently the same as "sharkcohens", prior poster's unit. Silly question, I guess; in your opinion, should I be concerned about the build date of the unit, showing January and purchasing in July, or does it really matter once I get the 2.0 update installed. Was bought at BB. Would you think these units are still being shipped from Tosh, or had just been sitting in BB's warhouse since January. I haven't encountered any problems in the 3 days of extensive use. Just a little of anxiety going on here. Any opinions welcome and thanx in advance.


----------



## sharkcohen

Sorry, I was mentioning the firmware of my TV, not the XA2. I've edited my post to express that better.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pike67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Hall,
> 
> 
> Also just got the XA2 and loving it, upgraded from the A1 from last year, due to recently getting the 50" panny 700u 1080p series. Just curious, shows a build date as 01/2007, 1.0 fw, apparently the same as "sharkcohens", prior poster's unit. Silly question, I guess; in your opinion, should I be concerned about the build date of the unit, showing January and purchasing in July, or does it really matter once I get the 2.0 update installed. Was bought at BB. Would you think these units are still being shipped from Tosh, or had just been sitting in BB's warhouse since January. I haven't encountered any problems in the 3 days of extensive use. Just a little of anxiety going on here. Any opinions welcome and thanx in advance.



I wouldn't worry about it at all.

Mine was built about then and has been flawless.


Scott


----------



## Pike67

OK. Thanx for the reply, Scott.


----------



## videophiles09

internet or CD iso firmware update??? which method is bulletproof?


HDMI cable IS NOT INCLUDED!?!?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> internet or CD iso firmware update??? which method is bulletproof?



I guess neither. My HD XA2 has been unable to find the Toshiba server (although it does get to the router since its MAC number shows up there). I just get an error message "can't find the out server." However, the unit asks me to confirm that I want to update from T1.5 to T2.0. I assume that those numbers relate to the firmware version and the XA2 must be getting the latest version number from the server. Toshiba customer support has nothing helpful to suggest. I requested a CD a while ago but have not received that either.


Best

Ray


----------



## osceolamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess neither. My HD XA2 has been unable to find the Toshiba server (although it does get to the router since its MAC number shows up there). I just get an error message "can't find the out server." However, the unit asks me to confirm that I want to update from T1.5 to T2.0. I assume that those numbers relate to the firmware version and the XA2 must be getting the latest version number from the server. Toshiba customer support has nothing helpful to suggest. I requested a CD a while ago but have not received that either.
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> Ray



I discovered that Toshiba Canada allows the downloading of firmware upgrades to disk from their website. Could someone more tech savy than I please do a google search for "Toshiba Canada" and go to their downloads of firmware for HD DVD players and check this out.


----------



## nikonjava




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osceolamo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I discovered that Toshiba Canada allows the downloading of firmware upgrades to disk from their website. Could someone more tech savy than I please do a google search for "Toshiba Canada" and go to their downloads of firmware for HD DVD players and check this out.



If you are looking for the Toshiba Canada firmware download link, here it is .


----------



## thebishman

Guys,

Is there any kind of consensus on what are the best settings to use for regular DVDs when played back via the XA-2?

Thanks for any pointers,

Bish


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebishman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Is there any kind of consensus on what are the best settings to use for regular DVDs when played back via the XA-2?
> 
> Thanks for any pointers,
> 
> Bish



Generally all enhancement features on (off is their default in each of the 3 picture setting areas) and edge enhancement either 1 or 2.


----------



## WTS

I disagree with that statement but each to their own I guess. I use enhancement only on SD, 1 or 2 depending on how soft the pq is to start with.


----------



## sharkcohen

I wish there was a way to program the picture settings dependent on what kind of media was being viewed. I don't like having to switch them back and forth.


----------



## WTS

Yes that would be nice to have that feature, kinda sucks the way they have it now.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to program the picture settings dependent on what kind of media was being viewed. I don't like having to switch them back and forth.




Kinda unrealalistic don't ya think.

Just program 1,2 or 3 for your video choices and set it when you start the DVD.

Also everybody has different tastes in "enhancement" so if it was preprogrammed 50% of the people would be unhappy.

















Scott


----------



## videophiles09

Sucessfully updated to 2.0 from Toshiba US site's ISO file. Burned at 4X using Nero and Verbatim CD_R.


Here is the ISO file http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8...2e67c24b817e50


----------



## heeeysteve

I don't think he means having them preprogrammed. I think he means having an option for the XA2 to automatically select profile 1 for HD-DVDs and profile 2 for SD DVDs, but still with the ability to control the settings of each profile (i.e., nothing is preprogrammed). It would be a cool feature, but to me it is only a minor nuisance in a very good player. Just my two cents










Steve


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kinda unrealalistic don't ya think.
> 
> Just program 1,2 or 3 for your video choices and set it when you start the DVD.
> 
> Also everybody has different tastes in "enhancement" so if it was preprogrammed 50% of the people would be unhappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



No, I don't think it's unrealistic, nor did I say anything about wanting it to come preprogrammed.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I don't think it's unrealistic, nor did I say anything about wanting it to come preprogrammed.




Gotcha


----------



## MBL

Hi

I just bought the european version and am indeed enjoying the upgrade from the xbox360 add on.

I have connected the player to my reciever with analogs and coaxial, and what I find strange is, that coaxial connection for almost all HD DVD's is far superior in sound (clarity and overall strongness in lower area) and pitch to the analogs??

I thought that these would output lossless, while coaxial only output bitstream at DD640 and DTS1500?

How is your testing with this?


Regards

Martin Lynge - Denmark


----------



## altec604

Has anyone else noticed that the XA2 vibrates quite a bit when playing CD's but not at all when playing DVD's. I returned my 1st unit because of skipping problems when playing CD's and this unit also vibrated. Should we be concerned?


----------



## JimP

altec,


Have you experienced the vibration with several CDs or just one or two?


----------



## altec604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> altec,
> 
> 
> Have you experienced the vibration with several CDs or just one or two?



I don't check it every time I spin one up. I'll have to try some tonight. When you get a chance try a CD on yours and see what happens.


----------



## buckeye83

I've had the XA2 a couple weeks and have found that on SD DVDs the player will pause for a second or two and then keep playing. This has happened a few times. As I was within the 30 day window and ordered a replacement thru Amazon. I hooked up the new XA2 yesterday - same thing happened. Is this a characteristic that all owners are seeing or a sign of a problem that may get worse with time. I had a Mitsu DVD player that started out with a pause here and there and ultimately was unwatchable. So, a little sensitized to this issue. Your experiences will be helpful and if this is a characteristic of the technology and will not worsen with time I can live with it.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeye83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the XA2 a couple weeks and have found that on SD DVDs the player will pause for a second or two and then keep playing. This has happened a few times. As I was within the 30 day window and ordered a replacement thru Amazon. I hooked up the new XA2 yesterday - same thing happened. Is this a characteristic that all owners are seeing or a sign of a problem that may get worse with time. I had a Mitsu DVD player that started out with a pause here and there and ultimately was unwatchable. So, a little sensitized to this issue. Your experiences will be helpful and if this is a characteristic of the technology and will not worsen with time I can live with it.



does it happen with all SD DVDs or the same ones. I have noticed problems with some SD DVDs, but the do it on both of my DVD players.


----------



## topsound

Who could help me please?


I connect Toshiba XA2 with JVC HD-1 via hdmi wire, when XA2 plays HDDVD titles, it always shut down after several seconds or minutes. But when it plays DVD titles, it's normal. I really don't know what happened.


My XA2's firmware is upgraded to Ver 2.0.


Thanks.


----------



## peteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeye83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the XA2 a couple weeks and have found that on SD DVDs the player will pause for a second or two and then keep playing. This has happened a few times. As I was within the 30 day window and ordered a replacement thru Amazon. I hooked up the new XA2 yesterday - same thing happened. Is this a characteristic that all owners are seeing or a sign of a problem that may get worse with time. I had a Mitsu DVD player that started out with a pause here and there and ultimately was unwatchable. So, a little sensitized to this issue. Your experiences will be helpful and if this is a characteristic of the technology and will not worsen with time I can live with it.



I have the XA2 and haven't experience that problem, or with any previous DVD player. It would do a skip here and there due to dirt or scratched disk.


Since you experienced also on a previous player, check your conections with your display. or better yet if you have a secondary display hook the XA2 there and see if problem persists.


----------



## buckeye83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does it happen with all SD DVDs or the same ones. I have noticed problems with some SD DVDs, but the do it on both of my DVD players.



GlenC - The pause and then play does not happen on all SD DVDs. We first noticed on Pirates of the Caribbean I movie. I then put in my Oppo with no pause. I put the movie back into the Toshiba and it paused at the same location as before. We also noticed on one of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## buckeye83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peteran* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XA2 and haven't experience that problem, or with any previous DVD player. It would do a skip here and there due to dirt or scratched disk.
> 
> 
> Since you experienced also on a previous player, check your conections with your display. or better yet if you have a secondary display hook the XA2 there and see if problem persists.



Glad to hear that your player doesn't have this problem. The problem is not a skip, just a momentary pause. We first noticed on the 1st Pirates of Carribean movie. I am using a HDMI connection - seems odd that it would happen in exactly the same scene if it was a connection issue. What do you think? Tommorow I'll check the exact time that it happens on Pirates DVD. Maybe someone with that movie would be willing to check.


----------



## JimP

buckeye,


Does it appear during the layer change?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeye83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GlenC - The pause and then play does not happen on all SD DVDs. We first noticed on Pirates of the Caribbean I movie. I then put in my Oppo with no pause. I put the movie back into the Toshiba and it paused at the same location as before. We also noticed on one of the Harry Potter movies.



The Oppo may be more forgiving than the Toshiba. My XA2 and Denon DVD-5900 are very similar in sensitivity. If a movie pauses, pixelates or freezes in the Denon, it generally does the same in the XA2.


I guess we just have to classify it as the digital version of tape stretch or breaking, or back to the torn sprocket holes in film resulting in burnt or torn film.


----------



## tomsavini

Hello!

My XA2 should arrive in a couple of days.


2 things;

My pre-amp can recieve HDMI PCM (sound and picture). I guess I'll do as with the A1 - set the player to output PCM on HDMI.

But, when playing DVD's, will this degrade the sound? DVD's have DD or DTS - will the best sollution be to switch each time (bitstream/PCM) I go from HD DVD to DVD?


I did that on the A1, but it took some extra time, projector lost synch a couple of seconds when going from the DVD menu to the players setupmenu.


I see that there are some RS1 owners here. I have the BW2 (RS1 clone), Anyone testet if there is any qualitydifferences between feeding it 1080i of 1080p?


Thanx


Tom


----------



## buckeye83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> buckeye,
> 
> 
> Does it appear during the layer change?



I was wondering if someone would bring that up. I'm not familiar will the whole DVD layering concept. I can say that in the 2 DVDs that I've noticed this on (out of maybe 5 played to date since I noticed it the first time) the momentary pause has occurred about 1/2 way thru the movie. Does that make sense for layer change? How would I know if the pause correlated to a layer change?


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomsavini* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My XA2 should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 2 things;
> 
> My pre-amp can recieve HDMI PCM (sound and picture). I guess I'll do as with the A1 - set the player to output PCM on HDMI.
> 
> But, when playing DVD's, will this degrade the sound? DVD's have DD or DTS - will the best sollution be to switch each time (bitstream/PCM) I go from HD DVD to DVD?
> 
> 
> I did that on the A1, but it took some extra time, projector lost synch a couple of seconds when going from the DVD menu to the players setupmenu.
> 
> 
> I see that there are some RS1 owners here. I have the BW2 (RS1 clone), Anyone testet if there is any qualitydifferences between feeding it 1080i of 1080p?
> 
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> Tom



The A1 will decode the DD and dts streams from SD DVDs into multichannel PCM, so you should not be losing anything there. However, there are certain HDMI receivers that cannot apply PLIIx to a 5.1 PCM signal to give you 7.1, they may be able to do this with a bitstream source. If you are running a 5.1 system, this is not an issue. If you are running greater than 5.1, check on the capabilities of your receiver.


I have the RS1. I am running 1080p from a video processor, with the XA2 outputting 1080i. The RS1 does fine with 1080i with it's gennum processor. Those that have compared have noticed no difference, except the 1080p output of the XA2 seemed to have more handshaking issues - this may have been improved with recent firmware updates. If you are thinking about upgrading the A1, I would consider it mainly for the 1080p24 output supposedly coming soon for the XA2 and A20. This will be a good match for your projector.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeye83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone would bring that up. I'm not familiar will the whole DVD layering concept. I can say that in the 2 DVDs that I've noticed this on (out of maybe 5 played to date since I noticed it the first time) the momentary pause has occurred about 1/2 way thru the movie. Does that make sense for layer change? How would I know if the pause correlated to a layer change?



If it only ever happens once per dvd, then it's very likely that's it's just a layer change.


----------



## buckeye83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it only ever happens once per dvd, then it's very likely that's it's just a layer change.



So, is there just one layer change per DVD?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeye83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, is there just one layer change per DVD?



I'd say 99% of the time, although I've heard rumors of the occasional disc that for some reason switches layers more than once. Since there's only 2 layers, generally a switch from one layer to the other should only occur once.


----------



## tomsavini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The A1 will decode the DD and dts streams from SD DVDs into multichannel PCM, so you should not be losing anything there. However, there are certain HDMI receivers that cannot apply PLIIx to a 5.1 PCM signal to give you 7.1, they may be able to do this with a bitstream source. If you are running a 5.1 system, this is not an issue. If you are running greater than 5.1, check on the capabilities of your receiver.
> 
> 
> I have the RS1. I am running 1080p from a video processor, with the XA2 outputting 1080i. The RS1 does fine with 1080i with it's gennum processor. Those that have compared have noticed no difference, except the 1080p output of the XA2 seemed to have more handshaking issues - this may have been improved with recent firmware updates. If you are thinking about upgrading the A1, I would consider it mainly for the 1080p24 output supposedly coming soon for the XA2 and A20. This will be a good match for your projector.



Hello!

I have ordered the XA2, it will arrive in a couple of days. Looking forward to it.

Since the A1 decodes DTS/DD from SD to digital PCM without loss I'll guess the XA2 will do the same.

I am running a 7.1 system, and I get 7.1 from 5.1 PCM using A1 and playing HD DVD's with PCM output, so it should be fine.

I didn't know that some receivers didn't do this. I have a Lexicon pre-amp - looks like it does a good job, again










Nice for me that there isn't any differences between feeding the RS1 1080i or 1080p - my pre-amp does only handle up to 1080i signals.

Really nice to have only one cable for both picture and sound without loosing anything.


As I read from here, the FM version for AX2 is 2.0.

Hope to see 1080p24, even though I really don't know what it will do for the picture










Thanx for the input!


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd say 99% of the time, although I've heard rumors of the occasional disc that for some reason switches layers more than once. Since there's only 2 layers, generally a switch from one layer to the other should only occur once.



I believe that's to be correct.


Some players layer change is totally seamless while others are pretty obvious. I have a Denon 5900 and the layer change on it is pretty obvious.


----------



## jcp2

This is my first post in this thread, sorry if this question has been asked/answered. I have had my xa2 for a week, and I've ordered a new onkyo receiver to go with it. Here's my question: will my xa2 ouptut hdmi and component at the same time? What I'm hoping to do is use the hdmi for audio output to the onkyo and use component for video to my pj. My pj has component input only. If there is an owner that either has, or can, run this scenario successfully, please let me know. I don't have an hdmi cable to test myself. if it works I need to order 1 or 2, and would like to avoid the hassle of returning anything should it not work. Thank You very much.


John


----------



## buckeye83

Quote:

Originally Posted by Kevin M. Dean

I'd say 99% of the time, although I've heard rumors of the occasional disc that for some reason switches layers more than once. Since there's only 2 layers, generally a switch from one layer to the other should only occur once.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that's to be correct.
> 
> 
> Some players layer change is totally seamless while others are pretty obvious. I have a Denon 5900 and the layer change on it is pretty obvious.



Would you guess that this pause at lthe ayer change is a characteristic of all XA2 players? ie. That playback of the Pirates movie would pause when the disk switches layers? So far it has been 2 of 2 XA2 players for me. If anyone would like to check this out: The SD DVD in question is the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie at 1 hr. 17 minutes ? seconds (per the XA2 counter) there is a transition from a closeup of Johnny Depp's face to a distant view of a ship in the ocean. The disk momentarily pauses on Johnny Depp's face before transitioning to the long shot of the ship.


----------



## Otis Widlflower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The A1 will decode the DD and dts streams from SD DVDs into multichannel PCM, so you should not be losing anything there. However, there are certain HDMI receivers that cannot apply PLIIx to a 5.1 PCM signal to give you 7.1, they may be able to do this with a bitstream source. If you are running a 5.1 system, this is not an issue. If you are running greater than 5.1, check on the capabilities of your receiver.



I left my XA2 on Auto IIRC, and HD audio gets sent as PCM while DVD DD/DTS tracks are decoded by my receiver as I expected.. Is the XA2's DD/DTS decoder that much better than a receiver's?


(dunno about OP, but my AVR887 does a pretty good job for my small living room application IMO..)


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is my first post in this thread, sorry if this question has been asked/answered. i have had my xa2 for a week, and i've ordered a new onkyo receiver to go with it. here's my question: will my xa2 ouptut hdmi and component at the same time? what i'm hoping to do is use the hdmi for audio output to the onkyo and use component for video to my pj. my pj has component input only. if there is an owner that either has, or can, run this scenario successfully, please let me know. I don't have an hdmi cable to test myself. if it works I need to order 1 or 2, and would like to avoid the hassle of returning anything should it not work. thank you very much.
> 
> 
> John



Yes, I do this. Also try using capital letters.


----------



## jcp2

Thanks Gary J. I know that I should have used capitals, but I was at work and wanted to get the message off as quick as possible before the boss came by.


BTW. I amended my previous post.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otis Widlflower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I left my XA2 on Auto IIRC, and HD audio gets sent as PCM while DVD DD/DTS tracks are decoded by my receiver as I expected.. Is the XA2's DD/DTS decoder that much better than a receiver's?
> 
> 
> (dunno about OP, but my AVR887 does a pretty good job for my small living room application IMO..)



It doesn't matter other than as previously noted, certain receivers cannot apply processing to MCh PCM audio, so if you wanted processing like PLIIx you would need to send the DD/DTS bitstream.


----------



## RockStrongo

Im watching Untouchables hd-dvd on the XA2 (via hdmi 2.0 firmware)....its been locking up. The scene where the guy bribes Ness in his office and now when the cars are driving up in the Canadian stakeout. Very frustrating.


Anyone else experience this?


Picture looks AWESOME, but its jittery at times. Hoping 1080p/24 will fix this.


Im really getting tired of the numerous problems with this player. They better fix it soon, or im selling it. I watched 3 bluray movies last night on my Sony S300 (Deja Vu, The Guardian and King Arthur) and not one issue. I cant even watch one movie on this thing tonite without it locking up!


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cant even watch one movie on this thing tonite without it locking up!



Did you get one of those XA2's that overheat a particular chip when doing 1080p60? I've read posts by others who had that problem and got it fixed by a player exchange/repair with Toshiba.


Mine has never locked up -- but I have never used anything other than a 1080i connection via component video to a 34" direct view CRT so far. Am hoping to get a good 24p input 5:5 pull down to 120 Hz, HDMI 1.3, LCD.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you get one of those XA2's that overheat a particular chip when doing 1080p60? I've read posts by others who had that problem and got it fixed by a player exchange/repair with Toshiba.
> 
> 
> Mine has never locked up -- but I have never used anything other than a 1080i connection via component video to a 34" direct view CRT so far. Am hoping to get a good 24p input 5:5 pull down to 120 Hz, HDMI 1.3, LCD.



Ive already traded one bad XA2....i think its something with the firmware.


It locks up in the same places...ive tried a full reboot and removing the disc then reinserting. SOMETIMES it plays past it and sometimes doesnt....odd.


It must be the player.


----------



## eyedoc

Also had to send my XA2 back to Toshiba. It won't play HD DVDs, will still play SD DVD though. Went thru steps to update the firmware via ethernet, burned iso image, and also waited for toshiba support to send me one of there firmware discs and the same result with all 3 options, an error code 2007c5a6 and no updating of the firmware. So, I sent it to them this morning. It's a great player when it works and excellent with SD discs (worth the price for that alone) but it is dissapointing to be unable to watch hd for 3 weeks now.



Anyway, I'll be using my new BD player until it comes back from toshiba. Just can't understand why all the problems, hope the BD holds up a little better.


Toshiba has been very helpful though.


----------



## Otis Widlflower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter other than as previously noted, certain receivers cannot apply processing to MCh PCM audio, so if you wanted processing like PLIIx you would need to send the DD/DTS bitstream.



Ah-HA that makes sense.


(by the time I need 2 more speakers I'll probably have to upgrade my receiver again anyway, as I'd take my fronts and use them as surrounds, then get a couple honkin-huge new fronts







)


----------



## jcp2

does anyone know if it will be possible for the xa2 to pass the new DTS Master Audio signal uncompressed via hdmi with a future firmware update? of is it simply a hardware issue and the xa2 is not capable of this audio codec at all? Thanks for any info.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone know if it will be possible for the xa2 to pass the new DTS Master Audio signal uncompressed via hdmi with a future firmware update? of is it simply a hardware issue and the xa2 is not capable of this audio codec at all? Thanks for any info.



Two possibilities.


1. Toshiba could enable the output of DTS-HD MA directly and allow newer HDMI 1.3 receivers to decode it. Though, with Advanced Authoring its doubtful that would even matter.


2. The SPARC DSP in the XA2 is more than capable of decoding DTS-HD MA to allow it to be sent as multichannel PCM. The question is if they are going to add the codec. Some feel this codec is not going to be very popular on the HD-DVD side since TrueHD is already lossless and supports up to 14 channels.


----------



## jcp2

thank you very much for the quick reply. I have the new onkyo 905 on pre-order, which can decode DTS Master Audio. My real concern was that my new xa2 would not be capable of sending it to my receiver. Thanks for resolving my concern.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thank you very much for the quick reply. I have the new onkyo 905 on pre-order, which can decode DTS Master Audio. My real concern was that my new xa2 would not be capable of sending it to my receiver. Thanks for resolving my concern.



Of course they could do neither as well.







As long as there is a TrueHD track, and most have one, you shouldn't miss anything if DTS-HD MA never arrives.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The question is if they are going to add the codec. Some feel this codec is not going to be very popular on the HD-DVD side since TrueHD is already lossless and supports up to 14 channels.



Studio Canal uses DTS-HD MA on all of their titles in Europe. I should hope that Toshiba is feeling some pressure to support the format further.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course they could do neither as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there is a TrueHD track, and most have one, you shouldn't miss anything if DTS-HD MA never arrives.



I could be mistaken, but doesn't DTS-HD MA have a higher bit-rate than TrueHD?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be mistaken, but doesn't DTS-HD MA have a higher bit-rate than TrueHD?



They both encode PCM audio and when unencoded you get back the same PCM audio. They both support something like 24bit/192KHz on a gazillion channels. Depending on the source, it will be something like 16bit/48KHz, 24bit/48KHz, or 24bit/96KHz. But those are the PCM bitrates and samplings. They are independent of the codec.


----------



## jcp2

thank you for clarifying it for me


----------



## T100

I got update 2.0 in the mail yesterday anybody else.


----------



## PRO-630HD

Anyone know what broadcom chip is in the XA2?


----------



## KenToizumi

Hey guys, I just got the XA2 and upgraded the firmware to 3.0 from a disk (only took 10 minutes or less I thought it took a half hour). Anyways a wierd thing is going on with Saving Private Ryan SD. It's on a Panasonic plasma HDMI 1080i. Near the begining of the movie when they are torching the German bunkers the flames have a wierd smeering of orange flame that shoots strait up from the fires. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## tomsavini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenToizumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got the XA2 and upgraded the firmware to 3.0 from a disk (only took 10 minutes or less I thought it took a half hour). Anyways a wierd thing is going on with Saving Private Ryan SD. It's on a Panasonic plasma HDMI 1080i. Near the begining of the movie when they are torching the German bunkers the flames have a wierd smeering of orange flame that shoots strait up from the fires. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?



I guess you mean 2.0?


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenToizumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got the XA2 and upgraded the firmware to 3.0 from a disk (only took 10 minutes or less I thought it took a half hour). Anyways a wierd thing is going on with Saving Private Ryan SD. It's on a Panasonic plasma HDMI 1080i. Near the begining of the movie when they are torching the German bunkers the flames have a wierd smeering of orange flame that shoots strait up from the fires. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?



Have you had your plasma calibrated?


----------



## KenToizumi

Oops I meant 2.0 . No I haven't had it calibrated would that cause this problem? It didn't do it with my old Sony DVD player or anything on TV so it's got to be the XA2.


----------



## A/Vspec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenToizumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got the XA2 and upgraded the firmware to 3.0 from a disk (only took 10 minutes or less I thought it took a half hour). Anyways a wierd thing is going on with Saving Private Ryan SD. It's on a Panasonic plasma HDMI 1080i. Near the begining of the movie when they are torching the German bunkers the flames have a wierd smeering of orange flame that shoots strait up from the fires. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?



It's not a problem. That was the directors intent and the movie has always had that effect in it.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got update 2.0 in the mail yesterday anybody else.



Me too.


----------



## MJeeves

I am now having this issue with my Toshiba HD-XE1 (the UK version of the XA2). It seems that I cannot get the HD-DVD player and my TV to "handshake". Please read on and let me know if you have experienced this or know of a cure. Thanks.


I have been very VERY happy with my XE1 and have used it successfully and without major issues since purchase. It always worked fine (except for the occassional lip synch issue and combo issue). The picture was superb, the sound was great and it played everything that I put in the machine (pretty much). I know that some others had some problems but I was lucky enough to escape those problems... or so I thought.


Last night I tried to play some new HD-DVD's ("Streets Of Fire", "The Shooter") and I couldn't get my TV (a Sim2 55 inch rear-projection DLP monitor) and the HD-XE1 to "handshake" via HDMI. This had never been a problem before until I upgraded the Toshiba player to firmware 2.0 (using a disc that Toshiba supplied). Since upgrading to firmware 2.0 my player has been very VERY quirky and seems to have now died. I cannot get a picture via HDMI at all.


I tried again tonight ("Bourne Identity") and once again the TV and HD-XE1 failed to "handshake". Turning one or both appliances off and on made no difference. Changing the order I turned them off or on didn't help either. Neither did swapping HDMI cables which made no difference. My TV still works with ALL my other source appliances (DVD player, VCR, TV signal etc), just NOT the Toshiba HD-XE1. I have read on several forums that other people have experienced HDMI handshake 'issues' and other quirks since the firmware 2.0 upgrade. This is obviously a similar problem.


The player is only a few months old and it is frustrating and annoying that I cannot use it AT ALL. Also, I think Toshiba should check their firmware updates in future. On this occassion it seems that the upgrade has made a perfectly fine player into a doorstop. Not only this "handshake" issue but I have had other weird issues since upgrading to firmware 2.0 (like Weinstein discs freezing up, jerky juddery picture, etc etc).


Please does anyone know anything about these "handshake" issues or shall I just get Toshiba to change it ? Thanks for your input and help. Cheers.


----------



## gene9p

check out the sale at VE for avs forum members,,way to go Robert!!!


www.*********************/htf.htm


----------



## jcp2

I got mine from jandr 3 weeks ago for $22 less than the VE webpage.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gene9p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out the sale at VE for avs forum members,,way to go Robert!!!
> 
> 
> www.*********************/htf.htm




That's the same price he's had it at since I ordered on June 29. Mine finally shipped out today, so hopefully I'll be enjoying my XA2 in the next couple of days.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It automatically pillarboxes all 4:3 content. There is no way to disable the pillarboxing. The bars are black. The player does not offer an option to zoom non-anamorphic letterbox content, so those discs will be displayed with bars on all 4 sides.



Too bad the XA2 is lacking a zoom feature. I really hope Toshiba will add one in some FW upgrade. Has anyone heard talk of this?


Rich


----------



## akosoft

4:3?, Zoom?? Brrr, shivers up my spine....


----------



## cam

Does anyone know whether XA2 can output the surround track (old and new format) in bitstream format through the HDMI output ? (when connected to a capable receiver such as Onkyo 875)


Thx.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether XA2 can output the surround track (old and new format) in bitstream format through the HDMI output ? (when connected to a capable receiver such as Onkyo 875)
> 
> 
> Thx.



It cannot. No player can right now.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akosoft* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4:3?, Zoom?? Brrr, shivers up my spine....










I know the feeling. Why would you want to watch a pan&scan movie? I actually paid $25 more for the xa2 that won't play 4x3 movies or Celine Dion cd's


----------



## RockStrongo

Im about to give up on this machine. Ive already traded one that completely crapped out.


This one has the latest firmware, but Ive had 2 lockups in the past week or so (The Untouchables and School for Scoundrels). Neither had scratches or dirt and they lockup then error code. They were unwatchable.


By now, they should have fixed these glitches. Im going to start defaulting to Bluray movies now. I havent had a lockup on my S300 at all.


----------



## 2Brew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the same price he's had it at since I ordered on June 29. Mine finally shipped out today, so hopefully I'll be enjoying my XA2 in the next couple of days.




I'm I missing something?? The only price I see is $577.00??? Is that it??


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im about to give up on this machine. Ive already traded one that completely crapped out.
> 
> 
> This one has the latest firmware, but Ive had 2 lockups in the past week or so (The Untouchables and School for Scoundrels). Neither had scratches or dirt and they lockup then error code. They were unwatchable.
> 
> 
> By now, they should have fixed these glitches. Im going to start defaulting to Bluray movies now. I havent had a lockup on my S300 at all.



No glitches here. Do you have stable power. I have power surges and brownouts all the time. That's why I run ALL my electronics on a UPS.


----------



## WTS

I sure hope you have a pure sinewave UPS.


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

I really love this player.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By now, they should have fixed these glitches. Im going to start defaulting to Bluray movies now. I havent had a lockup on my S300 at all.



You should read the S300 Owners thread in the Blu-ray forum. Lockups are a very common complaint.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im about to give up on this machine. Ive already traded one that completely crapped out.
> 
> 
> This one has the latest firmware, but Ive had 2 lockups in the past week or so (The Untouchables and School for Scoundrels). Neither had scratches or dirt and they lockup then error code. They were unwatchable.
> 
> 
> By now, they should have fixed these glitches. Im going to start defaulting to Bluray movies now. I havent had a lockup on my S300 at all.



Sorry to hear about your problems.


The only problem I ever had was those darn combo discs but that was

fixed with FW 2.0. Great unit.


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey Guys,

I never have been able to update my firmware via the ethernet port so I have been getting update disc from Tosh. I know I have a valid connection to my network and the IP address looks valid for my router. I tried the web features on Blood Diamond today and got some error that get me a choice of Close or Try Again. The bottom part of the screen said Error: 0. Any idea on how I can aproach fixing this? Is there a way to totally reset all my network settings and let them reconfigure themselves? Thanks for any ideas guys.

-Evangelo2


----------



## steven975

check the cable. Try a different cable.


Make sure it is FIRMLY attached. Also try unplugging your player and plugging it back in (while OFF!).


I use an Ethernet wireless bridge and I've had zero issues.


----------



## RTROSE

Sorry in advance I know this is an "owners only" thread, but after reading through the thread am I correct in understanding that the HDMI and component out are both active at the same time? From what I understand there is a switch that disables HDMI and component allowing S-vid and composite to work.


As I am in the process of working on a basement HT having both HDMI and component out work at the same time would be very valuable for my zone 2 out.


Thanks.


Regards,


RTROSE


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTROSE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance I know this is an "owners only" thread, but after reading through the thread am I correct in understanding that the HDMI and component out are both active at the same time? From what I understand there is a switch that disables HDMI and component allowing S-vid and composite to work.



HDMI and Component are both active simultaneously.


----------



## RTROSE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMI and Component are both active simultaneously.



Great!!!!


Thanks for the quick response. I was hoping this was the case. Makes my setup much easier.


Regards,


RTROSE


----------



## Eric2701

Does any one know if it is possible to split out of the analog surround 5.1 of the dvd player to both surround and surround back analog 7.1 of my receiver. I wonder what would happen.


----------



## Hoosier1

I have the Yamaha RX-V2700 and the Tosh X-A2. On HD-DVD's, but not standard DVD's, the panel of the receiver indicates that the audio is "MPCM," regardless of the processing used in the source. For example, when watching Batman Begins, it says MPCM even though the movie is processed in Dolby Digital. On T-2 (Studio Canal import), it says MPCM even though it should be in DTS. On standard DVD's, the receiver displays whatever processing the movie uses, be it DD or DTS. What am I missing here? Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No glitches here. Do you have stable power. I have power surges and brownouts all the time. That's why I run ALL my electronics on a UPS.



Yep, I have everything connected to a monster powercenter.


Ive watched Meet Joe Black and Superman Returns on it since I upgraded. No issues. Standard dvds are fine too.


I have watched alot of movies on my S300 and no lockups at all. (slow loading for POTC only).


----------



## rlogle

Fed ex barely knocks on the door so I don't hear them, since I work third shift and sleep during the day, if I'm at home at all. For the aformentioned reason I decided that after the first attempt at delivery I would make the thirty mile drive to pick up my Toshiba HDXA2. Got it home, hooked it up, thought I should first do a firmware update. After adjusting the settings just as the manual specified I got a broken english message sayin' "Can Not Find Out Server." After about an hour of inability to connect I decided to forget about updating, just go for the goods. I had two hd dvd's that were delivered the day before, Serenity and Batman Begins. I'd been told how great the Serenity transfer was so I decided to go with that one. Anyone ever taken 607 dollars outta your pocket and burned it? After seeing this movie I felt I had. Feeling douped by the hype I decided to walk Doogun (my boxer). While walkin' Doogun I had a chance to think things over... I would simply send it back and get a blu ray player!!! Since Batman Begins is one of my favorite movies I decide to go ahead and watch it (hang on folks, this is the chills and tears part). the moment the movie begins I know that I can now die happy.

Still this morning, almost twenty four hours later I can't get it to connect to the net to update, however, as I sit watchin' Batman Begins, for the fifth time, I have tears in my eyes and chills over my skin!! This is the best I've ever seen a movie look!!!!

Just so's ya know... I'm runnin' the Tos to a 60" Sony SXRD XBR2. I gotta get's me some more movies that look this good!!!!


----------



## raylock

Rlogle


I had the same problem until I read earlier in this thread that sometimes you need to set the time/date. I did that and the download went off without a hitch. I did find that my unit does not seem to retain the time/date so I need to set that each time I want to download. Hope that helps.


Best

Ray


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlogle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd been told how great the Serenity transfer was so I decided to go with that one. Anyone ever taken 607 dollars outta your pocket and burned it? After seeing this movie I felt I had.



1) Have you calibrated your display?


2) The Serenity transfer has some natural film grain in it. That's part of the movie's photographic style, not a bad transfer. It's not a flawless transfer, but it looks very good. The picture has lots of detail and depth, and most of the space scenes at the end look fantastic.


----------



## shelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric2701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if it is possible to split out of the analog surround 5.1 of the dvd player to both surround and surround back analog 7.1 of my receiver. I wonder what would happen.



Yes, it's possible. What will happen is that you will be enjoying the movie more than ever.


But there will be no time delay for the back speakers. Try boosting them +2 or so and you'll smile.


I use bipole side speakers and monopole back speakers, each aimed at the side wall to diffuse the surround sound even more.


Sound sfantastic.


Shelly


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric2701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if it is possible to split out of the analog surround 5.1 of the dvd player to both surround and surround back analog 7.1 of my receiver. I wonder what would happen.



Yes, there are a lot of people who do this. You'll wind up with an identical signal coming from both your side surround and your center surround, so it's not as directional as a true 6.1/7.1 mix but it can fill your rear soundstage more. Note that you may have to recalibrate your audio levels, because the split signal will now be weaker in each channel.


I've tried this, but I wound up going back to straight 5.1. I felt that there was too much audio coming from the center back that was intended to be steered to the sides, and I found it distracting.


----------



## Otis Widlflower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gene9p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out the sale at VE for avs forum members,,way to go Robert!!!
> 
> 
> www.*********************/htf.htm



Not bad, though I lucked out with hideflifestyle.com at like $40 less than that (plus shipping though)..


----------



## Johnsteph10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Have you calibrated your display?
> 
> 
> 2) The Serenity transfer has some natural film grain in it. That's part of the movie's photographic style, not a bad transfer. It's not a flawless transfer, but it looks very good. The picture has lots of detail and depth, and most of the space scenes at the end look fantastic.



+1. I fully agree - though not perfect, it is one of the best early round HD DVDs out there.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otis Widlflower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not bad, though I lucked out with hideflifestyle.com at like $40 less than that (plus shipping though)..



Unless i am looking at a different URL, almost600 is not a deal at all.


----------



## palmer1969

I received my XA2 on Saturday and after finishing hookups and downloading latest firmware I popped in the HD Serenity disk. The dialogue is sounding like its echoing or in a stadium setting? This is happening on both HD disks (Children of Men). It sounds normal on any SD disks that I play.


I have the audio hooked up to a Yamaha RX-V2092 via an Optical cable. I set the SPDIF out to Bitstream and my receiver displays Dolby Digital while playing. If I change the output to PCM the audio dialogue sounds normal again put I'm only getting Pro Logic on my receiver.


Any Ideas?


----------



## tvine2000

this a old thread get out of here!


----------



## gordong11

Is Toshiba still planning on a 24fps firmware upgrade on the XA2, later this summer?


----------



## Eric2701

thanks shelly and josh z . I will give it a try.


----------



## Otis Widlflower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless i am looking at a different URL, almost600 is not a deal at all.



HDL sold me mine for $529 or so..


----------



## PLincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric2701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if it is possible to split out of the analog surround 5.1 of the dvd player to both surround and surround back analog 7.1 of my receiver. I wonder what would happen.



it would sound like **** since the sourround field would be all screwed up..you'd be hearing side info in the rears..way to distracting IMHO...stick with 5.1


----------



## shelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLincoln* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it would sound like **** since the sourround field would be all screwed up..you'd be hearing side info in the rears..way to distracting IMHO...stick with 5.1



Have you tried this with your system? What you say is just not true.


Pans on the left and the on the right are just extended from the dsides to the back. Gunshots on the left from front to rear sound just like that. Same for the right side. I could go on and on.


Now the difficulty might be in the size of the room. My room is 27' long and I sit 17' from the screen and 11' from the front speakers. Also because of the mounting height of the back speakers, I am also 11' from them. My side bipoles are wall mounted directly across from my seat.


I do have the back speakers up a few db from the sides. It sounds fantastic with no misdirected front center informaton being sent to the back.


When I tried the 5.1 with my side surround speakers only, the sound definitely came up short. Adding the back speakers was the real deal.


It just sounds like I have surround speakers that are very, very long. I love it.


Shelly


----------



## HiDefLifestyle1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless i am looking at a different URL, almost600 is not a deal at all.



Just click on our logo on the top of AVS and you'll see our special pricing on the HDXA2. Toshiba asked us to raise our regular pricing on the HDXA2 to at least $599. All our forum member specials are listed in the link below, you do have to login though...


Just give us a shout if there's anything else we should be listing there as well!


http://www.hideflifestyle.com/plasma...ions-c-82.html


----------



## qnd0121

Hi all, I have a panasonic plasma 720p th-58px600u, and toshiba hd-dvd hd-a2. I'm not quite happy with the upconverting of the hd-a2 after comparing to my friend's hd-xa2 which is quite expensive. Do you have experience with the 981hd for panasonic plasma line (I'm concerned about macroblocking that many people talks about?) how does it compare to hd-xa2 regarding to sd-dvd upconverting only? I don't care much about its ability in playing sacd/dvd-a (region free is nice, but not very important to me.) Thanks for your response.


----------



## Dognit

2.1 is now available - http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/# 


Not sure what changes this update provides.


----------



## rudolpht

Thanks for the heads up and link. Trying on line now!


----------



## WTS

Hi,


I just updated my XA2 to ver 2.1 but I have no idea what it was suppose to change. I did a quick look through the menus but didn't notice anything thing. Although it did maybe seem to load an Hd dvd a little faster. Sure would be nice if Toshiba actually stated what the update was for, but maybe that's asking for too much.


----------



## rudolpht

I never get the Canadian files to be seen as legitimate ISOs by any burning program.


2.1 did download fine however.


----------



## RockStrongo

Im gonna try it right now and then see if The Untouchables still skips in those scenes I was discussing earlier. Ill report when im done.


----------



## RockStrongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im gonna try it right now and then see if The Untouchables still skips in those scenes I was discussing earlier. Ill report when im done.



Im happy to report that 2.1 seems to have fixed my playback issues with The Untouchables in chapter 12 (when Ness is being bribed) and chapter 14 (canadian stakeout when car is driving up to the bridge).


With 2.0, EVERY time I played these chapters, it locked up and sometimes crashed with an error. On my first attempt after updating the firmware, it plays fine now.


I cant verify that School for Scoundrels (which also had problems for me) plays fine since it was a rental and I sent it back already.


Happy day though. I was actually considering buying the BD version of this movie and trashing this one.


Hopefully, this resolves playback issues completely, but maybe im too optimistic.


----------



## jonnyenglish

Hey all,

Can anyone shed light on this dilema I am having, I have the XA2 connected via HDMI to my Elite 84TXSi, playing through panasonic PT1000U HD projector. However back on track, If I play lets say Too Fast Too Furious Tokyo Drift on HD it looks awesome and sounds good, then I put in Stealth on SD and 5.1 DTS its looks good and sounds fantastic. Its way better than he HD movie sounds, are there any settings that I need to change to better the sound from HD playback, is it on the reciever or the DVD player

Mods please feel free to move this to the correct thread.

Thanks All


Jonnyenglish


----------



## cuzzin

The plastic on my XA2's remote is getting a lot of air bubbles and it's starting peel. Was the plastic supposed to be peeled off after unwrapping the remote or was this remote just cheaply made?


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzzin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The plastic on my XA2's remote is getting a lot of air bubbles and it's starting peel. Was the plastic supposed to be peeled off after unwrapping the remote or was this remote just cheaply made?



If your talking about the film of clear plastic on the top of the remote for transportation protection - you where supposed to remove that.


----------



## cuzzin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your talking about the film of clear plastic on the top of the remote for transportation protection - you where supposed to remove that.



Ah, OK, thanks. Guess that's why it's peeling then: it wasn't meant to stay on forever.


----------



## JimP

cuz,


Also, remove the white styrofoam blocks from the ends of the player.


----------



## cuzzin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cuz,
> 
> 
> Also, remove the white styrofoam blocks from the ends of the player.



LOL. That one I managed to figure out.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnyenglish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Can anyone shed light on this dilema I am having, I have the XA2 connected via HDMI to my Elite 84TXSi, playing through panasonic PT1000U HD projector. However back on track, If I play lets say Too Fast Too Furious Tokyo Drift on HD it looks awesome and sounds good, then I put in Stealth on SD and 5.1 DTS its looks good and sounds fantastic. Its way better than he HD movie sounds, are there any settings that I need to change to better the sound from HD playback, is it on the reciever or the DVD player
> 
> Mods please feel free to move this to the correct thread.
> 
> Thanks All
> 
> 
> Jonnyenglish



Are you using HDMI for sound (can't remember if the Pio takes it) then make sure the XA2 is set for uncompressed PCM & turn up the volume. Some HD disks are mastered with a "-10" sound floor. Also make sure you are picking the best sound under languages.


----------



## GaryZ06

I just got back from Best Buy and bought a 58pz700u and a Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD player....I got a killer deal.The manager is very cool and price matched the forum sponsors here and even beat them by a couple of dollars on the XA2 player.I am getting it delivered this Wednesday afternoon so expect some pictures......I officially belong to the HD-DVD club.


----------



## jonnyenglish

Yeah they do thats where I got my XA2 from.

Jonathan

Hmmm previous post got deleted about BB not carrying the XA2???


----------



## Alex solomon

I am thinking of upgrading my A1 to XA2. My PJ is a Sharp Z3000 which is a 720p and I don't plan to upgrade this wonderful PJ till it stops working or till a 1080p machine falls below $1500.00. Does it makes sense for me to get the XA2 to mate it with a 720p PJ? should I get the A20 or A2? Do I even benefit form the Reon chip on a 720p PJ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ohgami

Got my XA2 yesterday from someone on the Marketplace here and I have to say "WOW!"

This thing is Awesome. I stepped up from the 360 ao 1st from the 360 itself and then eventually via HTPC (so I can do an a+b test of THD). After observing the night and day difference in DD+ and THD I decided to take the plunge on the XA2. Why'd I got for the XA2? I recently got the Onkyo 605 and the promised Audiophile mode for the XA2 made it the only choice for me. I know there won't be a percieved difference but I'm willing to listen to it just to hear the difference if any.

The upscaling on this thing is everything I hoped for and wanted. I'm a big Anime watcher and have a VERY sizable collection (about 400 or so dvds) and I fired up Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig Special Edition (a 16:9 anamorphic dts 480i title). I had previously played this on my 360 ao and there was VERY noticeable jutter when there was any sort of rapid movement. I spun this up and WOW this Rocked. I get the feeling I'll be catching up on my collection.

I also have 29 HD DVDs (20 that I need to watch).

At first I was going to wait for the Gen 3 players but I'm glad I didn't. Now I just need Bestbuy to fix my Westy (got a service call out on it, Most likely going to be replaced).

My Setup is Westinghouse LVM-42W2, Onkyo TX-SR605S and HD-XA2 connected all via HDMI.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ohgami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After observing the night and day difference in DD+ and THD I decided to take the plunge on the XA2.



You need a very expensive, revealing system to tell the difference between DD+ and TrueHD. Even then there must have been something wrong with your setup because the difference is sure not "night and day".


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need a very expensive, revealing system to tell the difference between DD+ and TrueHD. Even then there must have been something wrong with your setup because the difference is sure not "night and day".



I agree. I have not noticed a difference between these two format. I have Onkyo 805 and Mirage OM and Energy RC-30 speakers, FYI.


----------



## Ohgami

On the HTPC I have 5.1 Analogs (it has 7.1 outs but I only have a 5.1 setup) going to the 605 and used Powerdvd Ultra 7. I would pop in NIN and cycle from DD+ to THD and there was a Jump in sound difference. Also the same thing happened for BB. To my ears it was night and day. Nonetheless I'm happy with what I have and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## rwestley

I spoke to a person in the know at Toshiba and along with 1080/24 they are planning to allow for 7x1 pass through with a firmware update. Since they are planning to include this feature in at least one of the two models and they are keeping the XA2 in the line this sounds like it true. I hope they include both with the Sept. update.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to a person in the know at Toshiba and along with 1080/24 they are planning to allow for 7x1 pass through with a firmware update. Since they are planning to include this feature in at least one of the two models and they are keeping the XA2 in the line this sounds like it true. I hope they include both with the Sept. update.



If that is true, then I would go for XA2 over the newer models.


----------



## uwkid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to a person in the know at Toshiba and along with 1080/24 they are planning to allow for 7x1 pass through with a firmware update. Since they are planning to include this feature in at least one of the two models and they are keeping the XA2 in the line this sounds like it true. I hope they include both with the Sept. update.



I really wish they would allow for TrueHD and DTS-HD to be passed by bitstream so I can get the "TrueHD" and "DTS-HD" text to light up in my new Onkyo 875. I know it already decodes these new high def audio formats in the player and sends them as Multichannel PCM but I want that "warm and fuzzy" feeling when the actual "TrueHD" and "DTS-HD" lights come on.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uwkid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wish they would allow for TrueHD and DTS-HD to be passed by bitstream so I can get the "TrueHD" and "DTS-HD" text to light up in my new Onkyo 875. I know it already decodes these new high def audio formats in the player and sends them as Multichannel PCM but I want that "warm and fuzzy" feeling when the actual "TrueHD" and "DTS-HD" lights come on.



Please tell me your kidding


----------



## uwkid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please tell me your kidding



Don't Understand Your Comment??? Rwestly said he talked to someone with Toshiba. I was just trying to see if he had some new insight on the subject. As far as I know nothing regarding the bitstream has been confirmed for the September firmware update.


This is one of the main topic of discussion every other page on the new Onkyo receivers threads. It seems like every day someone asks the question in those forums as to why those lights do not come on in their new receiver when hooked up to the XA2 or PS3. I know it has been covered on this forum quite a bit as well (you had several post regarding it a couple pages ago) but I am just curious if Toshiba has any plans to update the firmware to allow this when their new third generation players come out. I saw your posts. I know it may not even really matter because the difference in sound between PCM is almost negligible but it would be nice if the actual light would light up on these new receivers to stop the mass confusion.


----------



## DVDO+WESTY=1080p

so with the A35 having 1080p/24 should I sell my XA2? any word on 1080p/24 for the XA2?


----------



## Gary J

You should sell it. Good for the economy.


----------



## Josh Z

HD DVDs authored in "Advanced" mode (which would be all of them) require audio decoding to be done in the player. No matter how the hardware is updated, players will only ever be able to transmit raw bitstreams for discs authored in "Basic" mode, and there are no HD DVDs like that.


----------



## uwkid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD DVDs authored in "Advanced" mode (which would be all of them) require audio decoding to be done in the player. No matter how the hardware is updated, players will only ever be able to transmit raw bitstreams for discs authored in "Basic" mode, and there are no HD DVDs like that.



Thanks for the clarification. This whole next generation audio thing is very confusing to the average consumer such as myself. The way the new receivers are being marketed make it seem as if you just plug in your XA2 and the DTS-HD or TrueHD lights should come on instantly. I think most people, including myself, have been led to believe it is a "sending the audio data bitstream" issue with no regards to how the disc was authored. I think that many people on the new Onkyo receiver forums who own an XA2 are not aware at all of this situation.


Heck, Onkyo has a new HD-DVD player coming out and in the Press Release for the new player it refers to how it is tailored specifically to the new Onkyo receivers to send the new audio formats via bitsream to their new receivers for decoding (no mention of how it will still appear as Multichannel PCM in non advanced authored discs).


Once again, thanks for the clarification. Sorry to get off forum topic slightly by referencing the Onkyo Player.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uwkid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. This whole next generation audio thing is very confusing to the average consumer such as myself. The way the new receivers are being marketed make it seem as if you just plug in your XA2 and the DTS-HD or TrueHD lights should come on instantly. I think most people, including myself, have been led to believe it is a "sending the audio data bitstream" issue with no regards to how the disc was authored. I think that many people on the new Onkyo receiver forums who own an XA2 are not aware at all of this situation.
> 
> 
> Heck, Onkyo has a new HD-DVD player coming out and in the Press Release for the new player it refers to how it is tailored specifically to the new Onkyo receivers to send the new audio formats via bitsream to their new receivers for decoding (no mention of how it will still appear as Multichannel PCM in non advanced authored discs).
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks for the clarification. Sorry to get off forum topic slightly by referencing the Onkyo Player.



It remains to be seen how these new players that advertise HD audio bitsteams are going to handle Advanced Authored discs. At the moment, with existing players, the only way to get HD Audio is with the player decoding and sending PCM to the receiver. The resulting audio is the same either way. So technically, it _is_ just as simple as plugging in the HDMI cable, it's just that the receiver says MCh PCM instead of TrueHD.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uwkid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. This whole next generation audio thing is very confusing to the average consumer such as myself. The way the new receivers are being marketed make it seem as if you just plug in your XA2 and the DTS-HD or TrueHD lights should come on instantly. I think most people, including myself, have been led to believe it is a "sending the audio data bitstream" issue with no regards to how the disc was authored. I think that many people on the new Onkyo receiver forums who own an XA2 are not aware at all of this situation.
> 
> 
> Heck, Onkyo has a new HD-DVD player coming out and in the Press Release for the new player it refers to how it is tailored specifically to the new Onkyo receivers to send the new audio formats via bitsream to their new receivers for decoding (no mention of how it will still appear as Multichannel PCM in non advanced authored discs).
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks for the clarification. Sorry to get off forum topic slightly by referencing the Onkyo Player.



I address a lot of these issues, including the Onkyo press release, in my new HDMI 1.3 article here:

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853


----------



## peteran

I own the XA2 for 6 months now and very happy with it.

Exception is the bass is not deep enough, hopefully they fix it soon.


Question

Is there going to be an XA3 or is Toshiba going to forgo the player since Onkyo is releasing the HD805?


----------



## GaryZ06

Hey guys I asked this question in another thread but no answer so I will try here......I just got my XA2 and would like to see what your settings are so I can get an idea to where to start.My XA2 is hooked up to a Panny 58pz700 via HDMI....Thanks


----------



## uwkid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I address a lot of these issues, including the Onkyo press release, in my new HDMI 1.3 article here:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



That was awesome Josh Z. Very informative. Clears everything up for me. It is just amazing to me how misleading all this HDMI 1.3 and DTS-HD and True-HD info is. It is almost like these companies are trying to trick the average consumer into thinking they need to upgrade all their entire home theater setups.


Thanks again


----------



## Rew452

I have had my XA2 since early April and one rather annoying problem I continue to see is:

While watching a SD disc at about 5 to six minutes in, to much as 20 it will have a stuttering condition which can last for 20-30 seconds at worse or at as little as 4-5 seconds.


HDDVD.s play fine.


No particular dvd but about 60-70% it happens. Last 2 I watched:


Dinatopia and Last Mimzy.


Anyone else seeing this behavior??


Fiemware used 1.6-2.2


Thanks

Rew


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my XA2 since early April and one rather annoying problem I continue to see is:
> 
> While watching a SD disc at about 5 to six minutes in, to much as 20 it will have a sturdier condition which can last for 20-30 seconds at worse or at as little as 4-5 seconds.
> 
> 
> HDDVD.s play fine.
> 
> 
> No particular dvd but about 60-70% it happens. Last 2 I watched:
> 
> 
> Dinatopia and Last Mimzy.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this behavior??
> 
> 
> Fiemware used 1.6-2.2
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



What is a "sturdier condition" ?


----------



## Rew452

Sorry, I meant Stuttering. Playback pauses, no motion.


Rew


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I address a lot of these issues, including the Onkyo press release, in my new HDMI 1.3 article here:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



Excellent write up Josh. I would have felt dumb and stupid had I bought my Onkyo 805 solely for it's 1.3 spec. But I bought for it's sound quality and was due for an upgrade.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peteran* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own the XA2 for 6 months now and very happy with it.
> 
> Exception is the bass is not deep enough, hopefully they fix it soon.



The bass from the XA2 is fine, and it doesn't need to be 'fixed'.


Do a search on Bass Management/XA2, and you'll see some threads that have detailed instructions for calibrating your system.


I would also suggest doing a search on LFE; you need to understand what the specified LFE levels are, relative to the other 5 (or 7) channels. The amount of LFE boost necessary changes depending on what Bass Management options are selected. This is NOT a bug; it is the way the Dolby spec is intended to work.


----------



## SAC-CA-HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I address a lot of these issues, including the Onkyo press release, in my new HDMI 1.3 article here:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



That is an excellent write up. Thank you so much for pointing us to that. Learned a lot from that!


----------



## 1stPlasma

Got my XA2 several weeks ago and just got my Onkyo 805. I have a problem when playing CD's. The audio from the CD will freeze, then come back. Has anybody had this problem with the XA2 or could it be a 805 issue. No problems with DVD yet, only CD's.

Any help would be great.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD DVDs authored in "Advanced" mode (which would be all of them) require audio decoding to be done in the player. No matter how the hardware is updated, players will only ever be able to transmit raw bitstreams for discs authored in "Basic" mode, and there are no HD DVDs like that.



Hi Josh,


While I'm still unclear on what the benefit, if any, there would be of decoding in a receiver/preamp, nevertheless over at the Insider's thread Ben Waggoner of Microsoft seems to think that there could be "workarounds" to overcome the Advanced mode constraint.

Industry Insiders Master Q&A thread III: ONLY Questions to Insiders 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toshiba and Onkyo have announced players that can output the non decoded bitstream for all the advanced audio codecs.
> 
> 
> It's been told on AVS that this cannot be done with HD-DVDs authored in advanced mode.
> 
> 
> Has Toshiba found a workaround for that limitation, or will this streaming feature be useless with practically all the disks?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benwaggoner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are lots of potential workaround, but I don't know which they're doing.
> 
> 
> Basically what you'd do is always output the "native" main audio, and then when other sounds or commentary track comes up, then mix and recompress to that main audio. So, as long as all you're listening to is the main audio, you get it as native bits. Of course, reencoding from a lossless codec to a lossless codec is lossless, so it's not like you'd ever know if the player was always decoding and reencoding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Given all the "jitter" info from Amir and others a few weeks ago, I'm now thinking that TrueHD over HDMI could be an interesting audio option over PCM for audiophile listening.



By the way, very readable article.


Larry


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Josh,
> 
> 
> While I'm still unclear on what the benefit, if any, there would be of decoding in a receiver/preamp, nevertheless over at the Insider's thread Ben Waggoner of Microsoft seems to think that there could be "workarounds" to overcome the Advanced mode constraint.
> 
> Industry Insiders Master Q&A thread III: ONLY Questions to Insiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very readable article.
> 
> 
> Larry



Let me see if I understand this. There's a working HD audio solution by converting in the player, mixing in the secondary audio, and sending to any >1.0 HDMI receiver. Now, we're going to decode the TrueHD, mix in the secondary audio, and then re-encode to TrueHD. Send this to the reciever so it can then decode the TrueHD again, but only in 1.3 HDMI receivers. That's a _solution_. Making the process more complex is a _solution_ to something that wasn't even a _problem_ until the HDMI folks thought this would be a good idea










Not too mention encoding audio is a completely different animal compared to decoding, both processing and licensing costs.


With regard to jitter, there's measurable jitter and audible jitter. I'd like to know which one was being referred to because the difference is huge.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I'm still unclear on what the benefit, if any, there would be of decoding in a receiver/preamp,



There really isn't any possible benefit to decoding in the receiver instead of in the player. The point of a lossless codec is that the exact bits from the studio master are what comes out when the track is decoded. If the decoder in a receiver were somehow "better" than the decoder in the player, then the entire codec could no longer be classified as lossless. If you're not getting a perfect replication of the master, it's not a lossless track.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Josh,
> 
> 
> While I'm still unclear on what the benefit, if any, there would be of decoding in a receiver/preamp, nevertheless over at the Insider's thread Ben Waggoner of Microsoft seems to think that there could be "workarounds" to overcome the Advanced mode constraint.
> 
> Industry Insiders Master Q&A thread III: ONLY Questions to Insiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very readable article.
> 
> 
> Larry



Let me see if I understand this. There's a working HD audio solution by converting in the player, mixing in the secondary audio, and sending to any >1.0 HDMI receiver. Now, we're going to decode the TrueHD, mix in the secondary audio, and then re-encode to TrueHD. Send this to the reciever so it can then decode the TrueHD again, but only in 1.3 HDMI receivers. That's a _solution_. Making the process more complex is a _solution_ to something that wasn't even a _problem_ until the HDMI folks thought this would be a good idea










Not too mention encoding audio is a completely different animal compared to decoding, both processing and licensing costs.


With regard to jitter, there's measurable jitter and audible jitter. I'd like to know which one was being referred to because the difference is huge.


----------



## rChaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1stPlasma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 several weeks ago and just got my Onkyo 805. I have a problem when playing CD's. The audio from the CD will freeze, then come back. Has anybody had this problem with the XA2 or could it be a 805 issue. No problems with DVD yet, only CD's...



Yes, and this seems to affect almost half of theses machines for those responding to an AVS poll (see link, below.) The analog outputs don't run into this issue, so that is a work-around for most.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post10975052


----------



## 1stPlasma

Thanks, rChaz. Didn't have the problem on the old AVR, non-HDMI, but hooking up HDMI to the 805 caused the issue. Thought it was an HDMI issue, just didn't know if it was on the XA2 or the 805.I haven't got the latest firmware upgrade. Does anyone know if this solves anything?


----------



## 1stPlasma

Update,

Messed around with CD's using coax and have the same issue. It did help eliminate some of the cut out, but it's still there. Tried unplugging HDMI totally, and no differance. Seems to be more of a problem on older TelArc and other "Mastered" disc's.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me see if I understand this. There's a working HD audio solution by ...



Hi,


Ben was putting forth a possible method to overcome the constraints of passing packed lossless data on Advanced authored discs to receivers for decoding. He did not claim this was THE "solution" offered by Onkyo or other manufacturers with receivers claiming to decode advanced codecs. Until the manufacturers reveal the actual method how this is to be achieved I agree with your earlier statement that this remains to be seen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With regard to jitter, there's measurable jitter and audible jitter. I'd like to know which one was being referred to because the difference is huge.



Ben was referencing statements made by Amir (which for the most part are over my head







) that lossless packed data has less correlated jitter than unpacked lossless data.

Industry Insiders Master Q&A thread III: posting #1099 


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There really isn't any possible benefit to decoding in the receiver instead of in the player. The point of a lossless codec is that the exact bits from the studio master are what comes out when the track is decoded. If the decoder in a receiver were somehow "better" than the decoder in the player, then the entire codec could no longer be classified as lossless. If you're not getting a perfect replication of the master, it's not a lossless track.



Hi Josh,


I agree that in a practical sense there may not be a benefit. However, if you follow and agree with Amir's discussion referenced in my previous response, then theoretically there is a benefit in reduced correlated distortion.


I should point out that Amir qualified the practical benefits in his remarks:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amirm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the conclusion reached by two people that you want to use AVR based decoding of lossless audio and avoid PCM is a good one. But should you feel bad about your current situation where you decode things in the player? The answer is no for 99.9999% of you. Reason being is that we are talking about very low levels of distortion which your equipment is not likely to reproduce anyway, and your ears may not appreciate regardless. And well designed equipment can mitigate much of it anyway. The situation is a bit like looking at dust mites on your skin under a microscope and being disgusted that all those animals live on your body. All you have to do is put away the microscope and all is well again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Larry


----------



## miata

*Question:*


How do I get the HD-XA2 to output encrypted DVDs (@480p) over component when using the "up to 1080i" resolution setting and HDMI for audio?

*BTW:*


Everything was working fine before I added the HDMI connection to my receiver...

*Background:*


I finally break down and get an HDMI receiver (Onkyo 674) to enjoy HD audio without all the analog cables and switches. With an HD-XA2, a Panny BD10K BD and an OPPO 980H with analog 5.1 connections the back of my rack was turning into quite the rat's nest.


Everything was working great with HD DVDs and unencrypted DVDs. I was getting 1080i upscaling and HDMI audio. My wife then starts complaining that the DVD version of the Bourne Supremacy display blanks out. I pull the power plug to restart the player and same thing. It turns out that that was the first original (and encrypted) DVD that we used. Here is what I discovered while troubleshooting:

*Works when:*


"up to 480p" resolution

Encrypted or unencrypted DVDs

HDMI audio

*or*


"up to 1080i" resolution

Unencrypted DVDs and HD DVDs

HDMI audio

*or*


"up to 1080i" resolution

Encrypted or unencrypted DVDs, HD DVDs

no HDMI audio connection

*Display goes blank when:*


"up to 1080i" resolution

Encrypted DVDs

HDMI audio

*Naturally, what I want to work is:*


"up to 1080i" resolution

Encrypted or unencrypted DVDs or HD DVD

HDMI audio



I'm not trying to upscale encrypted DVDs over component. In fact, I wish the HD-XA2 had a way specify that all DVDs be played at 480p. My CRT can do a native "sync" to 480p and does not need any scaling. I'm just hoping that I am not going to need to change the resolution setting between HD DVD and DVD discs. That is too much trouble (unless there are discrete codes for doing this via a Harmony -- and I didn't see anything listed). Do I need to return the HDMI receiver since it will not work with the HD-XA2? BTW, this all works fine on the Panny BD player -- no display blank outs, but the Panny does not have the Reon:-(


Please tell me that I am missing something really simple.


EDIT: simplified problem description


----------



## Gary J

Mode switch = 1


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out that Amir qualified the practical benefits in his remarks:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by amirm
> 
> So the conclusion reached by two people that you want to use AVR based decoding of lossless audio and avoid PCM is a good one. But should you feel bad about your current situation where you decode things in the player? The answer is no for 99.9999% of you. Reason being is that we are talking about very low levels of distortion which your equipment is not likely to reproduce anyway, and your ears may not appreciate regardless. And well designed equipment can mitigate much of it anyway. The situation is a bit like looking at dust mites on your skin under a microscope and being disgusted that all those animals live on your body. All you have to do is put away the microscope and all is well again .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry
Click to expand...


This is a popular argument with other high resolution audio formats such as DVD-A and SACD. There is a certain amount of measurable distortion caused by jitter when sending these formats as PCM over HDMI. However, the amount it is so low, that very few DAC/amp/speaker setups will reproduce it, and even fewer ears will can actually perceive it. For the most part, it should be a non-issue with HT type audio reproduction. The majority of studio tracks aren't that high of a resolution anyway (~13 - 16Mbps).


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mode switch = 1



Switch mode = 1 will not work for me. It completely bypasses the Reon processing in the HD-XA2. I'd get better PQ using the OPPO DV-980H or Panny BD player at 480p than having the HD-XA2 send 480i to the TV.


----------



## jpeter1093

Miata, are you running component from your receiver to your display device?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Miata, are you running component from your receiver to your display device?



Yes. I use the receiver for switching component.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I use the receiver for switching component.



Well, there you go. I have the same configuration. Once you plug the HDMI into the back of the receiver, you cut off the component output. The HDMI 'system' thinks you're trying to upscale the SD DVD. If you read through the threads you'll find references to getting around the copy protection that is stopping you. I know you're not trying to upscale, but the same protection is what's biting you.


----------



## Gary J

Assign the component to a different input on the receiver than the HDMI input.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, there you go. I have the same configuration. Once you plug the HDMI into the back of the receiver, you cut off the component output. The HDMI 'system' thinks you're trying to upscale the SD DVD. If you read through the threads you'll find references to getting around the copy protection that is stopping you. I know you're not trying to upscale, but the same protection is what's biting you.



Why doesn't the player doesn't revert to 480p like it is supposed to? By work-arounds are you referring to making copies of all my discs?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assign the component to a different input on the receiver than the HDMI input.



Now, I'm really confused. Are you saying that the receiver is blocking the output? Then why do I not have these problems with the Panny BD10 or the PS3 playing copy protected DVDs over component with HDMI audio. This only happens with the HD-XA2.


I'm starting to think that the only work-around is to not use HDMI audio for the HD-XA2. Please tell me there is a simple work-around.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Why doesn't the player doesn't revert to 480p like it is supposed to? By work-arounds are you referring to making copies of all my discs?



When you plug in the HDMI cable to the back of the player, it wants to upconvert over that and since it can't put out a 1080i signal and a 480p (over component) at the same time, it disables the component output. Note, this is my supposition from what I've observed when I was playing with it before buying the box I mention next.


Copy the discs, or buy a VisionFC4 from an ebay seller. Apparently there are 2 ebay sellers of them. You can do a search here on the forum to find more info about them. That's what I ended up doing and works like a charm! Upscales to 1080i over component


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you plug in the HDMI cable to the back of the player, it wants to upconvert over that and since it can't put out a 1080i signal and a 480p (over component) at the same time, it disables the component output.



The XA2 does _not_ disable component when HDMI is connected.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> I'm just hoping that I am not going to need to change the resolution setting between HD DVD and DVD discs. That is too much trouble (unless there are discrete codes for doing this via a Harmony -- and I didn't see anything listed).



Why don't you learn the codes with the Harmony and create two new Activities for switching between SD DVD and HD DVD?


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA2 does _not_ disable component when HDMI is connected.



OK, but what would happen if resolution were set to 1080p and confirmed over HDMI? Would component output 1080i, or would it simply turn off?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, but what would happen if resolution were set to 1080p and confirmed over HDMI? Would component output 1080i, or would it simply turn off?



Then no video output over component but who cares if you have 1080p HDMI?


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The XA2 does _not_ disable component when HDMI is connected.



I agree with this exception, in my observations, component is disabled when an SD HDVD is being played with HDMI connected and the video out set to 1080i.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't you learn the codes with the Harmony and create two new Activities for switching between SD DVD and HD DVD?



Is there a discrete code for specifying resolution? I couldn't find it in the harmony library. Also, the problem is that people don't know what made the player is in when they put in a HD DVD. As you know the only way to change resolutions in the middle of an HD DVD movie is to stop everything, go to set-up, change resolution and restart from the beginning. That is why this is such an ugly issue. I've pretty much settled on giving the HDMI audio to my PS3 and OPPO players since they don't have this problem. I can connect the HD-XA2 via the one set of 5.1 analog inputs.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with this exception, in my observations, component is disabled when an SD HDVD is being played with HDMI connected and the video out set to 1080i.



Exactly.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SD HDVD



I don't know what that is but I have video out set to up to 1080i out and use 480i for SD DVD and 1080i for HD DVD over component with HDMI connected.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a discrete code for specifying resolution?



I did not say there is a discrete code. I said have the Harmony learn the codes of the necessary button presses.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did not say there is a discrete code. I said have the Harmony learn the codes of the necessary button presses.



If this was a perfect solution I might look into it. I have more confidence doing this with my old MX-500 than I do the Harmony. The more reliable solution is to just use analog audio. I kinda wanted to use the analog for the OPPO with SACD, but now that I have a PS3 that is unnecessary. For all I know analog might even sound better with the HD-XA2. The HD-XA2's DACs and output amps are not shabby. Maybe this defect will be fixed in a future HD-XA2 firmware upgrade. From what I am reading this is not "operator error." The simple fix would be to have a setting to disable HDMI video for people like me.


----------



## Bill Mullin

_I just spent 30 minutes digging in this thread trying to answer the below question, but did not find what I wanted. 2,000(+) posts in a single thread is unreal!_










-------------------------------------


The XA2 sounds just like what I've been looking for. I just finished checking out the specs - one of the interesting things was this:

*DVD upconversion: This player takes standard DVD images to near-HD levels so even your regular DVDs will look amazing.*


This sounds almost too good to be true! Can anyone comment on how well this feature will work with a 65" DLP projection set?


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/0
> 
> _I just spent 30 minutes digging in this thread trying to answer the below question, but did not find what I wanted. 2,000(+) posts in a single thread is unreal!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The XA2 sounds just like what I've been looking for. I just finished checking out the specs - one of the interesting things was this:
> 
> *DVD upconversion: This player takes standard DVD images to near-HD levels so even your regular DVDs will look amazing.*
> 
> 
> This sounds almost too good to be true! Can anyone comment on how well this feature will work with a 65" DLP projection set?



Great!! It looks spectacular on my 106" screen so 1/3 the size will look even better!!!!


Scott


----------



## Aletuner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/0
> 
> _I just spent 30 minutes digging in this thread trying to answer the below question, but did not find what I wanted. 2,000(+) posts in a single thread is unreal!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The XA2 sounds just like what I've been looking for. I just finished checking out the specs - one of the interesting things was this:
> 
> *DVD upconversion: This player takes standard DVD images to near-HD levels so even your regular DVDs will look amazing.*
> 
> 
> This sounds almost too good to be true! Can anyone comment on how well this feature will work with a 65" DLP projection set?



The first time you watch "Revenge of the Sith" upconverted via HDMI to your system from the XA2, you will be blown away. During certain scenes you will notice artifacting, but overall it is amazing. The quality of the scaling depends on the encoding methods of the SD DVD, bit rates, etc. so some of the SD DVD's I have tried don't look amazing, but for the most part it is phenomenal. I was quite worried that I would have to dump my entire SD DVD collection when I upgraded all my gear to HD, however this player alone has alleviated that concern entirely.


-Lee


----------



## Kosty

The upconversion with the latest firmware is even better for some older DVDs







.


Its better now than when people were first reporting on it.


----------



## miata

I was watching the latest re-master of Blade Runner and thought it looked slightly better than before -- and it was pretty good before too. Of course, the ISF calibration didn't hurt either.


----------



## Alan58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/11329419
> 
> 
> The upconversion with the latest firmware is even better for some older DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Its better now than when people were first reporting on it.



Would that be the 2.2 firmware? Anyone know what problems this fixed?


----------



## rudolpht

Any news on 24p update?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/11345651
> 
> 
> Any news on 24p update?



This was posted in the XA2 1080p/24 thread:


#454

Rigby Reardon


The new issue (18/2007) of the German c't magazine has some information regarding the upcoming updates of the XE1. They quote a Toshiba speaker saying the following:


- The 24p update for the XE1 and E10P will be shown during the IFA in Berlin (which takes place Aug. 31 to Sept. 5) and will be available for download shortly afterwards.


- In October, there will be another update implementing bitstream output of TrueHD and DTS-HD over HDMI for the XE1. However, only the primary sound track can be output via bitstream, secondary tracks (such as commentaries) and menu sounds will thus not be audible in bitstream mode.


- By the end of the year, 25p/50i output will be implemented. This is primarily interesting for European video-sourced content and (somewhat rare) 25p film material.


It wasn't mentioned whether the same time schedule is planned for the US versions of the players, but I would assume so.


----------



## rudolpht

Good news. Didn't know there was a whole separate thread for that, but having it show up here too helps. Thanks!


----------



## audiophreak

I currently have a a2 and was thinking about buying a xa2 now that my best buy has them for 500 brand new. I would only be using the xa2 for hd dvds, becuase i have a pioneer elite dv 79avi for my upconverting, would it make any difference in pic quality for hd dvds?


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiophreak* /forum/post/11366277
> 
> 
> I currently have a a2 and was thinking about buying a xa2 now that my best buy has them for 500 brand new. I would only be using the xa2 for hd dvds, becuase i have a pioneer elite dv 79avi for my upconverting, would it make any difference in pic quality for hd dvds?



I've heard the Pio elite is good at upconverting but the XA2 with the

Reon chip is top notch in this area. After getting the XA2 you may be

putting the 79avi on Ebay.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/11371275
> 
> 
> I've heard the Pio elite is good at upconverting but the XA2 with the
> 
> Reon chip is top notch in this area. After getting the XA2 you may be
> 
> putting the 79avi on Ebay.



Unless he listens to SACD and DVD-A with the 79avi










Mark


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11373342
> 
> 
> Unless he listens to SACD and DVD-A with the 79avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Definately worth keeping then, but he didn't mention that.


----------



## audiophreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/11373592
> 
> 
> Definately worth keeping then, but he didn't mention that.



Would there be any difference in pic quality from the a2 to the xa2 for just hd dvds?


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiophreak* /forum/post/11373654
> 
> 
> Would there be any difference in pic quality from the a2 to the xa2 for just hd dvds?



That would depend on your display. The A2 only ouputs up to 1080i

and the XA2 outputs up to 1080p and has the Reon chip that is

terrific at de-interlacing a 1080i signal and also is terrific at upscaling

SD DVD's.


If you have a 1080p display and it de-interlaces 1080i properly than

imo there will be no difference between the two when viewing HD DVD's.

Most current displays do a poor job at de-interlacing so if you have

the extra cash I would highly recommend the XA2 and let the Reon do

the processing.


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11373342
> 
> 
> Unless he listens to SACD and DVD-A with the 79avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



the A2 plays dvd a doesn't the xa2


----------



## audiophreak

Right now i only have a 1081i tv, im waiting for the new pioneer pdp 5010 plasma, so mabie then i will pick up a xa2 or wait for the new a35


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/11375671
> 
> 
> the A2 plays dvd a doesn't the xa2



None of the HD-DVD players play DVD-A or SACD.


I'd keep the 79avi around or sell it and pickup the Oppo 980H. The HD-DVD players are not very good CD players and abused DVDs don't fare well either.


----------



## com5984




littlesaint said:


> None of the HD-DVD players play DVD-A or SACD.
> 
> 
> My A2 definitely plays dvd a I just put one in and double checked, it will not play sacd though


----------



## littlesaint




com5984 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11376001
> 
> 
> None of the HD-DVD players play DVD-A or SACD.
> 
> 
> My A2 definitely plays dvd a I just put one in and double checked, it will not play sacd though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's DD or DTS track that's included for playback with regular DVD players?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ohgami




littlesaint said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/11376202
> 
> 
> 
> That's DD or DTS track that's included for playback with regular DVD players?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that would be the Compatability Track included so that any DVD player can play the DVD-A. You'd need a Actual DVD-A player to hear the lossless track on the DVD-A.
Click to expand...


----------



## geb724

Noob here so sorry if this question has already been asked/answered.


Does the XA2 ethernet port allow for playback of files such as music, photos and video stored on computers on the network?


If not, what is it's function?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geb724* /forum/post/11399981
> 
> 
> Noob here so sorry if this question has already been asked/answered.
> 
> 
> Does the XA2 ethernet port allow for playback of files such as music, photos and video stored on computers on the network?
> 
> 
> If not, what is it's function?




No. It's there for firmware updates, and HD-DVD movies that utilize interactive content over the Internet. There's also a feature of HD-DVD that allows for copying movies provided the player can download certificates for copy-protection purposes. Not really sure how that works, if at all.


----------



## jmudrick

Anyone replace the power cord on the XA2? Would seem to be a weak link. Does a standard adapter work or is something special required for Toshiba's configuration?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmudrick* /forum/post/11403913
> 
> 
> Anyone replace the power cord on the XA2? Would seem to be a weak link. Does a standard adapter work or is something special required for Toshiba's configuration?



Why do you think it's a weak link?


----------



## debyrd

Actually the manual says not to use any other power cord with the XA2.


The AC connector is part of the 'third party' power supply inside the unit.

It has no ground connection. This is probably to reduce the possibility of a ground loop in the audio section which can cause hum.


There's nothing 'weak' about it. As an electronics engineer I'm not losing any sleep over the AC cord.


-Byrd


----------



## CharlesJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmudrick* /forum/post/11403913
> 
> 
> Anyone replace the power cord on the XA2? Would seem to be a weak link. Does a standard adapter work or is something special required for Toshiba's configuration?



I am amazed that audio folks think that a company can design a component, yet not a proper power cable for it!










If you feel this way, find a company that has the appropriate power cable attached.










On the other hand, I am with debyrd and won't give it a second though.


----------



## jmudrick

I live in Cambodia where the quality of the power supply is, to be generous, abominable. So whatever I can do to stabilize and clean up I'm interested in doing. I've found the simple power conditioning makes a huge difference; not so sure about power cords but I know some folks believe in them mightily which is why I asked the question about the XA2. Look, the XA2 is great but nothing's perfect and I'm not used to seeing this type of cord on an expensive machine. Don't know why anyone should get their panties in a bunch about my asking the question.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmudrick* /forum/post/11423481
> 
> 
> I live in Cambodia where the quality of the power supply is, to be generous, abominable. So whatever I can do to stabilize and clean up I'm interested in doing. I've found the simple power conditioning makes a huge difference; not so sure about power cords but I know some folks believe in them mightily which is why I asked the question about the XA2. Look, the XA2 is great but nothing's perfect and I'm not used to seeing this type of cord on an expensive machine. Don't know why anyone should get their panties in a bunch about my asking the question.



If you have power issues, then you need some sort of system to clean up your power. The cord will have nothing to do with that. The size (gauge) of the cord is determined by the power requirements of the device; the XA2 uses a relatively small amount of power, so it can get by with a relatively thin cord.


To top it off, the XA2 uses a SMPS (Switched Mode Power Supply), so a small amount of added impedance in the power cord won't make any discernable difference. The SMPS will regulate the DC rail Voltage on the fly as necessary.


This is not the same as large power amps that use linear power supplies. Linear supplies are much more sensitive to power issues, so you might need to focus on the source impedance for them. Make sense?


----------



## jmudrick

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/11422826
> 
> 
> I am amazed that audio folks think that a company can design a component, yet not a proper power cable for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel this way, find a company that has the appropriate power cable attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I am with debyrd and won't give it a second though.



You might have been a little gentler with this response, it was afterall a legitimate question.


I personally believe that an after-market power cord probably won't make a difference. However, I also don't believe you should be demeaning to someone simply because they believe they do hear a difference. There certainly are enough proponents out there (including "engineering types" just like those you often see disagreeing here) to make this a viable point of view.


AVS in general swings a little too far to the right on these types of issues IMO.


----------



## Alex solomon

Bought the XA2 as an upgrade to my HD-A1. Any recommended settings to get optimum sound and picture? I have the Onkyo 805 HDMI 13.a receiver and Sharp Z3000 720p PJ. Thanks.


----------



## gene9p

if anyone is interested in the new Samsung combo player due out November 1..there is a pre order sale at onsale.com for 739.00..plus free UPS shipping


here is the link

http://www.onsale.com/shop/detail~dp...~206.0000.aspx


----------



## jsimmons3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/11433325
> 
> 
> Bought the XA2 as an upgrade to my HD-A1. Any recommended settings to get optimum sound and picture? I have the Onkyo 805 HDMI 13.a receiver and Sharp Z3000 720p PJ. Thanks.



I simply turned mine on, and it looks great.


----------



## geb724




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiophreak* /forum/post/11366277
> 
> 
> I currently have a a2 and was thinking about buying a xa2 now that my best buy has them for 500 brand new. I would only be using the xa2 for hd dvds, becuase i have a pioneer elite dv 79avi for my upconverting, would it make any difference in pic quality for hd dvds?



Was the BB price in store only? I don't seem to see it listed on-line.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiophreak* /forum/post/11366277
> 
> 
> I currently have a a2 and was thinking about buying a xa2 now that my best buy has them for 500 brand new. I would only be using the xa2 for hd dvds, becuase i have a pioneer elite dv 79avi for my upconverting, would it make any difference in pic quality for hd dvds?



I bought a XA2 today at BB for $499.00 and will be able to use a 12% coupon I received (for this weekend) as well. I have the 79avi and so far the PQ of the XA2 is better than the 79avi. I have played several discs including 300, Casino Royale and Swordfish.


I have yet to calibrate with DVE (non HD) but so far I am impressed. Dislikes are fan noise, lack of resume after power off and the hideous speaker level settings for 5.1. I can not believe a player such as the XA2 and you can not manually set the test tone for 5.1 level adjustments!


Bill


----------



## audiophreak

I picked up a xa2 today, updated the firmware to 2.2 and wow your right, the upscaling looks better than the 79avi, i guess ill keep the 79avi for cds and sacd/dvd audio...Im truly impressed.


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/11425182
> 
> 
> You might have been a little gentler with this response, it was afterall a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> I personally believe that an after-market power cord probably won't make a difference. However, I also don't believe you should be demeaning to someone simply because they believe they do hear a difference. There certainly are enough proponents out there (including "engineering types" just like those you often see disagreeing here) to make this a viable point of view.
> 
> 
> AVS in general swings a little too far to the right on these types of issues IMO.



They swing to the right, because they're right.


----------



## LetoAtreides

Picked up an XA2 today to go along with my Sony 46XBR4 that should be arriving tomorrow










I had an A20 previously but returned it because I was getting that "not DVD format" error all the time. Figured I might as well get the better player if I was getting rid of the A20.


----------



## Laserfan

New owner of the XA2, and our first movie, an SD-DVD, seemed to have the slightest audio sync delay (video is component, audio is coaxial DD 5.1). The firmware on this unit is still at 1.5; does anyone here know if an audio sync fix is among the upgrades from 1.5 to 2.2? Or know where I might find all of the release notes for the various firmwares?


Yeah, I know I should just update and look at the disc again, but thought someone here might know the answer to this cuz I dunno when I'll get to the update. TIA.


----------



## 5TANGER

I got my XA2 on Tuesday, I tried updating the firmware through ethernet last night and after downloading "38/38" it gave me an error like "Can not locate server" or something like that.


It seems I had an HD DVD disc in the player *oops* as I did not read the instructions prior to updating. Could that have really screwed the player up?


After finding out I wasn't supposed to have a disc in the player I tried updating without one in it, but I got the same error message.


I tried playing an HD DVD and the player returned a message along the lines of "This is not a DVD disc" suggesting it could only play SD-DVDs.


Anyone got tips?


I just burned the firmware update ISO on a CD and I'm going to attempt updating the FW using that. Hopefully it works. *fingers crossed*



P.S. I ordered my XA2 from Amazon on the 24th. Now they have a promotion offering you 3 more discs (on top of the 5 provided by the Toshiba rebate). I called Amazon and asked if I could redeem 3 extra discs from them but was denied as the promotion is clearly listed on the website as 8/27 to X/XX. Has anyone had better luck with getting them to honor recent-past purchases with current promotions?


----------



## 5TANGER

UPDATE: It seems I was able to update the FW via ethernet after all. After the machine failed a couple of times last night (first time there was an HD DVD in it, second time it was empty) I decided to look through the settings and the only one I changed was LAN speed. At first I had it set to "Over 10Mbps", so I manually entered 7000kbps (1Mb less than my ISP's advertised speed limit) and started the update process. I didn't wait to see if it would succeed, but apparently it did. 24 hours later I'm back in the A/V room and the player is fully functional with FW ver 2.2.


----------



## Bill Mullin

I have a new 1080p HDTV ordered. In the meantime, I was wondering if I can view HD-DVD's at 1080i using my new XA2, an HDMI-to-DVI cable, and my older Toshiba HDTV? FWIW, I've already discovered that SD DVD's aren't being upconverted to 1080i.


I know, I could just try it. BUT - I don't have any HD-DVD's yet. I was thinking about renting some HD-DVD's from NetFlix, but don't want to do this if they won't play in an HD mode on my older HDTV.


----------



## pww118

Just got one last night, haven't had time to browse thru this whole thread. One question regarding the DVD+R/RW media, this probably had posted before, the manual doesn't mention that the player supports the DVD+ media, only the - media, so does that means the DVD+R/RW media will not play in this machine?


----------



## Gary J

DVD+ works


----------



## Laserfan

Yeah I sorta twitched at that too--first thing I did the other day when I got my XA2 is plug a couple homemade DVDs in, one a DVD+R and the other a DVD+R DL. No problems.


----------



## pww118

Glad to know the + media works, thanks guys.


----------



## nicnic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/11467210
> 
> 
> New owner of the XA2, and our first movie, an SD-DVD, seemed to have the slightest audio sync delay (video is component, audio is coaxial DD 5.1). The firmware on this unit is still at 1.5; does anyone here know if an audio sync fix is among the upgrades from 1.5 to 2.2? Or know where I might find all of the release notes for the various firmwares?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I should just update and look at the disc again, but thought someone here might know the answer to this cuz I dunno when I'll get to the update. TIA.



I think they did something with the audio sync, because starting a couple firmware versions ago I have not had to use my Felston lip-synchronizer very often.


Toshiba's list of upgrades is here , but it does not really say much.


----------



## LetoAtreides

When I try to update my firmware via the downloadable ISO, it says "Ver Up" on the display and asks if I want to update the version when I put the disc in. When I select yes, it waits a few seconds and says "Can not find out server." I'm not trying to use ethernet for this, it's not even plugged in, yet I still get the error. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LetoAtreides

Anyway, I moved it to another TV and for some reason the update CD works now. Mysterious.


----------



## IBL8

Does the XA2 process the video off of HD DVD's like this:

1080p -> 1080i -> 1080p -> Display, like some other players?


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicnic* /forum/post/11477321
> 
> 
> I think they did something with the audio sync, because starting a couple firmware versions ago I have not had to use my Felston lip-synchronizer very often.



Thanks for your reply! I'm trying to figure-out how to burn Toshiba's non-standard ISO format to CD right now, so hopefully I will find the sync problems gone when I get updated to 2.2...


----------



## audiophreak

Assuming they update with dts hd ma, will the xa2 be able to send dts hd ma through pcm or only bistream?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IBL8* /forum/post/11478115
> 
> 
> Does the XA2 process the video off of HD DVD's like this:
> 
> 1080p -> 1080i -> 1080p -> Display, like some other players?



Yes.


----------



## Bill Mullin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11475581
> 
> 
> I have a new 1080p HDTV ordered. In the meantime, I was wondering if I can view HD-DVD's at 1080i using my new XA2, an HDMI-to-DVI cable, and my older Toshiba HDTV? FWIW, I've already discovered that SD DVD's aren't being upconverted to 1080i.
> 
> 
> I know, I could just try it. BUT - I don't have any HD-DVD's yet. I was thinking about renting some HD-DVD's from NetFlix, but don't want to do this if they won't play in an HD mode on my older HDTV.



Anyone?


----------



## av_fan

Hi guys, I am using a Toshiba HD-XA2 with my

Denon AVR-4306, I posted a thread on the Denon forum,

but the XA2 part may be better off in this thread...


My XA2 build is Jan 07, Firmware is 2.2

(it originally had 1.0, upgraded directly

to 2.2 - it took only about 10 mins!),

and the 4306 has the latest firmwares. I am connecting

the XA2 to the Denon via HDMI and the Denon to

an RPTV via HDMI. I use PCM audio to the Denon.


After I turn off the XA2, the 4306 seems

to go into a "clicking" loop. I once counted at least

20 - 30 clicks (the noise the 4306 makes when you

switch inputs and such), and finally gave up and

switched it off. After turning back on, all is fine.

This weird behavior is pretty repeatable, but

sometimes it stops after about a dozen clicks.


Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## stpetematt

Why does the xa2 player go 1080p>1080i>1080p? Also is the hardware inside it physically capable of passing 7.1 bitstream with an eventual firmware upgrade or is that impossible?


----------



## stpetematt

Also, with an Onkyo 805 tuner (HDMI 1.3) what is the best possible audio I can get out of it and how would I set it? I'm sure someone out there has the Onkyo...I have 7.1 speakers.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpetematt* /forum/post/11482773
> 
> 
> Why does the xa2 player go 1080p>1080i>1080p? Also is the hardware inside it physically capable of passing 7.1 bitstream with an eventual firmware upgrade or is that impossible?



AFAIK,


The video track is 1080p/24. A majority of displays cannot use this format. It converts it to 1080p/60 using the internal scaler. 1080i is an intermediary step in the process.


7.1 PCM should be possible given the hardware, 7.1 streaming might be possible given the hardware, but the current HD-DVD authoring spec requires the media to be authored to allow streaming before it can be used. To date none are authored this way. Because of the bandwidth implications of 2 additional channels, and the prevalence of DPLIIx capable receivers, it remains to be seen however if there will be any 7.1 titles, which would make 7.1 hardware pretty much moot.


----------



## stpetematt

So I guess I would use THX Ultra to Matrix the 5.1 to 7.1? How would I set it currently to get the best sound possible? I'm thinking of purchasing this. I have the 360 add-on drive on a premium (non-hdmi) so i was thinking I could get better sound and video with this instead. I also have a 1080p tv (61 inch DLP). Am I correct in my assumptions?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11475581
> 
> 
> I have a new 1080p HDTV ordered. In the meantime, I was wondering if I can view HD-DVD's at 1080i using my new XA2, an HDMI-to-DVI cable, and my older Toshiba HDTV? FWIW, I've already discovered that SD DVD's aren't being upconverted to 1080i.
> 
> 
> I know, I could just try it. BUT - I don't have any HD-DVD's yet. I was thinking about renting some HD-DVD's from NetFlix, but don't want to do this if they won't play in an HD mode on my older HDTV.



It should work fine. As for the SD upconverts, are you getting a message saying it can't, or how are you determining it's not upconverting?


----------



## Bill Mullin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/11485087
> 
> 
> As for the SD upconverts, are you getting a message saying it can't, or how are you determining it's not upconverting?



I'm getting a message from the XA2 telling me that the SD DVD's are being played at 480p. As I understand it, this is either because I have a 1080i TV or a DVI input on the TV, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11485194
> 
> 
> I'm getting a message from the XA2 telling me that the SD DVD's are being played at 480p. As I understand it, this is either because I have a 1080i TV or a DVI input on the TV, I'm not sure which.



The XA2 is capable of upconverting to a 1080i TV through the HDMI connection providing it can handshake properly with the HDMI device. It sounds like due to the HDMI to DVI conversion, something is missing in the handshake. I still believe the HD disk will deliver 1080i for you, but can't be sure.


Please post back with what happens when you try it.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11485194
> 
> 
> I'm getting a message from the XA2 telling me that the SD DVD's are being played at 480p. As I understand it, this is either because I have a 1080i TV or a DVI input on the TV, I'm not sure which.



Are you sure you have the Resolution set right (p23-24)?


----------



## 5TANGER

Could it be due to HDCP issues since he's using HDMI -> DVI?


----------



## pugvette

HI we just bought the XA2. It plays 'regular' DVD's fine and is playing in Dolby Digital (have a denon cv4308). I put in a store bought HD-DVD and 3 different Netflix HD-DVD's - it doesn't play dolby digital . it says: Multi channel in'. on the denon display. AND now it will just shut off the player just a few minutes into playback!. the firmware is 1.5 . the updates for that do not discuss any of these issues. We're going to send it back unless any feedback from the forum thank you. Unfortunately I can't find anything as good for HD DVD to replace it with. We do have the new pioneer elite blu-ray 94hd . .but want an HD player too. thanks!


----------



## pugvette

HI we just bought the XA2. It plays 'regular' DVD's fine and is playing in Dolby Digital (have a denon cv4308). I put in a store bought HD-DVD and 3 different Netflix HD-DVD's - it doesn't play dolby digital . it says: Multi channel in'. on the denon display. AND now it will just shut off the player just a few minutes into playback!. the firmware is 1.5 . the updates for that do not discuss any of these issues. We're going to send it back unless any feedback from the forum thank you. Unfortunately I can't find anything as good for HD DVD to replace it with. We do have the new pioneer elite blu-ray 94hd . .but want an HD player too. thanks!


----------



## rt909

First I would like to thank all the great minds in here constantly providing valuable information.


Long time lurker in AVS forum and a fan of HD-DVD. Couldn't resist the XA2 deal at BB for $499. Used 12% coupon without a sweat ($461.99 incl.taxes).


Build Date: Jan 2007

Version: 1.0


Downloaded Firmware 2.2 from Canada site. Upgraded my XA2 with V2.2 without any problem.


This unit replaced my Oppo 981. Out of the box without changing any setting SD upconversion is fantastic. Planet Earth (BBC Series) is on its way. I played Saving Private Ryan (SD) and immedately I noticed lot of inprovement in picture over my Oppo981. I chose bitstream audio and SPR played in DTS.


----------



## av_fan

Pugvette, if you are using an AVR-4308, it should be

able to decode the new formats, so you would send

bitstream.


I have an AVR-4306 and send LPCM, I have the XA2

do the decoding. On my 4306, "Multi Ch. In" means that

the receiver is getting a multi-channel signal

(the decoding having been done on the XA2).


When you switch off the XA2, the4306 is supposed

to "click" and switch to "Ext In", indicating no

current signal. Sometimes mine goes into a clicking

loop and stays in "Multi Ch In", still haven't discovered why










BTW, do you guys ever get picture/audio dropout if

the HD-DVD disc is scratched?


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pugvette* /forum/post/11490931
> 
> 
> HI we just bought the XA2. It plays 'regular' DVD's fine and is playing in Dolby Digital (have a denon cv4308). I put in a store bought HD-DVD and 3 different Netflix HD-DVD's - it doesn't play dolby digital . it says: Multi channel in'. on the denon display. AND now it will just shut off the player just a few minutes into playback!. the firmware is 1.5 . the updates for that do not discuss any of these issues. We're going to send it back unless any feedback from the forum thank you. Unfortunately I can't find anything as good for HD DVD to replace it with. We do have the new pioneer elite blu-ray 94hd . .but want an HD player too. thanks!



I remember some XA2 owners having some issues with shut downs a while back. If I recall correctly it offen was the result of keeping the XA2 confined in close quarters such as a cabinet with limited ventilation or being placed on top of another piece that created a lot of heat. If any of these conditions apply try relocating the unit for better cooling.


----------



## Alex solomon

Got the XA2 yesterday and while playing SD DVD the XA2 locked up three times at different chapters. I had to eject the player each time to unlock it. I played the same did and the same chapters with my old A1 and no issues. The DVD is a brand new, Blades of Glory. Firmware is 2.2. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tristan2

Picked up the XA2 at BB last weekend. So far all is well but there is one thing I don't understand.


I have both analog and digital (coax) connections to my receiver (HDMI directly to my TV HDMI input). I have 6.1 surround. When I go to the audio test section and test with the receiver set to analog - all is fine. But when I set the receiver to digital I get sound from both surround speakers when either of them is selected for the test sound. I have the digital out set to bitstream.


Any ideas? My firmware version is 1.5 I think. Thanks


----------



## KenToizumi

Hey RT909 on Saving Private Ryan SD, at the begining of the movie when they just take the bunkers on the cliff edge and there are little fires burning are they screwed up and the flames "smear" upwards tword the sky?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenToizumi* /forum/post/11492363
> 
> 
> Hey RT909 on Saving Private Ryan SD, at the begining of the movie when they just take the bunkers on the cliff edge and there are little fires burning are they screwed up and the flames "smear" upwards tword the sky?



That is an intended effect. It was also that way in the theaters. There were many posts about that many years ago.


----------



## KenToizumi

Hmm, Guess that shows how observant I am on the first 3 times I watched it on my old system. Thanks


----------



## rt909

Ken, I noticed that. I have also noticed similar towards the end of the movie, fight near the bridge.


----------



## suffolk112000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenToizumi* /forum/post/11492596
> 
> 
> Hmm, Guess that shows how observant I am on the first 3 times I watched it on my old system. Thanks



Pehaps it wasn't you missing it as much as the XA2 now just brings out the detail more crisply than your older player did, so now you see it much more clearly.










Craig


----------



## jsimmons3

XA2 with 2.2 firmware...


I turned on the player and inserted a new just-opened-never-viewed copy of Bourne Identity (HD-DVD), and when the sound started, it sounded as if it was playing in a tin can that contained a layer of small beads at the bottom. It was tinny and distorted - buzzing would be an appropriate description.


I tried to eject the disc and the player just at there with "HD-DVD" displayed on the front panel. At that point, I couldn't turn the player off with the ON/OFF button (or from the remote). In fact, none of the controls responded.


I waited a couple of minutes to see what it wanted to do, and I finally just unplugged it and plugged it back in.


When I turned the player back on, all of the controls were in working order, and I could eject the disc. After inspecting the disc for damage, I reinserted it, and the sound returned to normal.


I guess the 2.2 firmware is kind of - ummmm - buggy. Has anyone else had this happen to them with the 2.2 firmware?

*Side Note-----------------------------------*


When I first purchased my player, it had the 1.0 firmware on it. The first movie I watched was Serenity. After watching the movie, I tried to look at the Special Features on the disc, and the sound did the same thing as described above. I immediately updated to 2.2, thinking that might be the cause, and had not had the problem since then (until now, at least).


I always turn the player off when I'm done watching movies, and I never leave a disc in the tray.


----------



## GlenC

Don't we love the integration of computers into our video devices. We've come to accept lock-ups with our PCs, but not yet with the new devices..... I doubt there will ever be totally trouble free devices from her on.


----------



## WTS

Well I can say I've never had a single problem with my XA2 even when I first bought it and it had 1.0 firmware I believe it was. I just seems to work flawlessly so far. I guess there will also always be a few bad apples in the cart.


----------



## miata

I had a few problems when I first got an early HD-XA2, but it has been rock solid since 2.2.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsimmons3* /forum/post/11499239
> 
> 
> XA2 with 2.2 firmware...
> 
> 
> I turned on the player and inserted a new just-opened-never-viewed copy of Bourne Identity (HD-DVD), and when the sound started, it sounded as if it was playing in a tin can that contained a layer of small beads at the bottom. It was tinny and distorted - buzzing would be an appropriate description.
> 
> 
> I tried to eject the disc and the player just at there with "HD-DVD" displayed on the front panel. At that point, I couldn't turn the player off with the ON/OFF button (or from the remote). In fact, none of the controls responded.
> 
> 
> I waited a couple of minutes to see what it wanted to do, and I finally just unplugged it and plugged it back in.
> 
> 
> When I turned the player back on, all of the controls were in working order, and I could eject the disc. After inspecting the disc for damage, I reinserted it, and the sound returned to normal.
> 
> 
> I guess the 2.2 firmware is kind of - ummmm - buggy. Has anyone else had this happen to them with the 2.2 firmware?
> 
> *Side Note-----------------------------------*
> 
> 
> When I first purchased my player, it had the 1.0 firmware on it. The first movie I watched was Serenity. After watching the movie, I tried to look at the Special Features on the disc, and the sound did the same thing as described above. I immediately updated to 2.2, thinking that might be the cause, and had not had the problem since then (until now, at least).
> 
> 
> I always turn the player off when I'm done watching movies, and I never leave a disc in the tray.



Yes I get this screeching ever so often. Turning it off and on usually fixes it. I'm still on 1.0 firmware.


----------



## gfollano

Can someone confirm if the HD-XA2 can upconvert SD DVD via component?


At Best Buy and Future Shop Product detail page the HDXA2 model apparently does but not the HD-A2 and HD-A20 model


Here are the links.
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodde...75&catid=25174 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...0089075&catid= 


Thank you!

GFollano


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfollano* /forum/post/11505310
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm is the HD-XA2 can upconvert SD DVD via component?



Only if the movie is unprotected, otherwise it will flash a message that playback has been knocked down to 480p. The making-of disk in the collector's edition of Bioshock up-rezzed to 1080i as well as some Asian DVDs I picked up in a basement shop in Toronto's Chinatown (if you follow my meaning), but domestic commercial titles have all given me the warning.


Here's my question: Am I correct in observing that if you stop play in mid-disk (SD) and power off the XA2, when you turn it back on, it will only start playing from the beginning? If so, this is absolutely pathetic! The cheapest DVD players I've seen can start off where they left off, but this formerly $999 hunk of elite AV gear can't?!?


This is replacing a Sony NS775V and my g/f and I were spoiled to death by the 40-disc resume feature that had which allowed us to switch various TV series discs in and out and it remembered where we'd left off. (Why can't all players have this sort of functionality?) For the XA2 to be incapable of remembering the current disc in the drawer strikes me as a usability gaffe that makes the fine AV quality almost seem like a sacrifice.


----------



## jsimmons3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/11505372
> 
> 
> Here's my question: Am I correct in observing that if you stop play in mid-disk (SD) and power off the XA2, when you turn it back on, it will only start playing from the beginning? If so, this is absolutely pathetic! The cheapest DVD players I've seen can start off where they left off, but this formerly $999 hunk of elite AV gear can't?!?
> 
> 
> This is replacing a Sony NS775V and my g/f and I were spoiled to death by the 40-disc resume feature that had which allowed us to switch various TV series discs in and out and it remembered where we'd left off. (Why can't all players have this sort of functionality?) For the XA2 to be incapable of remembering the current disc in the drawer strikes me as a usability gaffe that makes the fine AV quality almost seem like a sacrifice.



It doesn't remember, and I agree. The $69 up-converting sd dvd player I replaced with the XA2 did this, and I fully expected the XA2 to do it as well.


Maybe a firmware update would be all we need. The way I see it is they need some storage space to store the movie identifier and the current frame. They do however need some storage space for this, and could make this available either through an intranet connection through the ethernet port, or make the USB ports active and allow us to plug in external storage. I have a 30gb 2.5 inch hard drive just sitting around not being used.


----------



## WTS

Well I used to own(still do) a NN208 which remembered the spot where it last played to, in most cases I thought it was a pain in the A$$. I see nothing wrong with my XA2, what might be nice though is if they had an option button or something that if you wanted it to remember the last location of a certain disc then it would. But to remember every single disc was a pain, the 208 had a long memory too. If you stopped it just when the credits started rolling, guess what, that's where it started from the next time you played that movie.


----------



## DirkBelig

If after 8 months and firmware updates from 1.0 to 2.2, the fact that they haven't added this core usability feature, something so basic as to be incomprehensible that it would be left out, I seriously doubt Toshiba will be patching it in. Perhaps this will be the killer feature of the A35?


This is absolutely inexcusable, especially when the _HD DVD specification stipulates that all HD DVD players must have at least *128 MB of built-in flash memory*. This is optionally expandable and is used to store downloaded content (e.g. trailers, games, additional advanced applications) or information about the viewer’s HD DVD collection – *favorite bookmarks*, high scores, frame grabs of video etc._ ( Source ) They have memory for storing HD DVD bookmarks, but not simple "here's where we left off" points?!?!?!? Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?


Last night, while watching "Stranger Than Fiction" (SD), the XA2 froze up when I tried to access a featurette and after it had been sitting at the features menu for about an hour, while I'd flipped over to watch some TV, it refused to eject the disk. Both times I had to hold the power button down to shut it off and then reboot. Both times, my g/f is looking at me with that _"So, how is this an improvement?"_ look that's hard to refute.


A long time ago, I read an article about Jaguar owners who loved their cars and put up with annoyances like them not wanting to start on rainy days due to traditionally shoddy British electrical systems. They thought it was part of the charm. I thought, _"If you owned an $8000 Ford Escort,"_ - I said it was a long time ago - _"you would be calling it a lemon and cursing the maker, but since it's a $40,000 luxury sports car, you're willing to put up with it and consider it part of being a satisfied customer?"_


Exactly.


----------



## mrgribbles

Worried about it remembering between discs, hell its a bigger PITA when you go into setup on an HD disk midway through a flick and you have start all over again.


----------



## Toe

Anybody have a high pitched faint sound coming from the player (I think from the fan)? I just got mine yesterday and like it except for this. It is more distracting than my A1 because of this high pitch noise.


----------



## DirkBelig

Hell, I just want it to remember where I left off last night on the disc in the frigging drawer! There is no technical reason why they couldn't have 100-disc resumes, much less current disc resume. The flash RAM is there. This is simply crappy design combined with stubborn refusal to admit error and patch it in. Period. I'm thoroughly disgusted. Sometimes it's the little things that kill ya, you hear me Toshiba?


----------



## DirkBelig

Oh, this just gets better and better: Does this thing have a problem pillar-boxing 4:3 content? I'm watching "Miracles" (cool supernatural series I recently stumbled over) and IIRC it is 4:3 and ran fine on the Sony. Well, it's running in Full mode on my Sony 51WS550 meaning it's all stretched. Cycling thru zoom modes on the TV meant that to run in properly would require the grey pillars from the set, not black pillars from the player. I was watching a Trigun disc last night and that ran in proper black pillarboxed form, but now it's having a problem. What's going on here?


Edit: This post says it should black pillarbox, but that's not what's happening. FWIW, I'm connecting via component.


----------



## oldschool JAWA

I just read a post where a guy says that no HD DVD players read what's on the disc properly and all read as 1080i and then deinterlace to 1080p. I thought this was only the case with the a20 and that the xa2 read 1080p correctly????


----------



## aaronwt

It reads the 1080P24 off the disc correctly, but after whatever processing and mixing it outputs a 1080i signal. Then the 1080P players deinterlace the 1080i to 1080P for output. But those players are supposed to get a firmware update to allow 1080P24 output and the hope is that they will pull the 1080P24 straight off the disc without going through the 1080i process but I guess we won't know until the 1080P24 update arrives shortly.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldschool JAWA* /forum/post/11525036
> 
> 
> I just read a post where a guy says that no HD DVD players read what's on the disc properly and all read as 1080i and then deinterlace to 1080p. I thought this was only the case with the a20 and that the xa2 read 1080p correctly????



This is what the XA2 currently does, but it really doesn't matter - as long as it's done correctly. If the conversion algorithm is programmed properly, there is no difference between 1080p/24>1080p/60 and 1080p/24>1080i/60>1080p/60.


That said, the A20 has been observed to have a poor 1080p/60 implementation, so it's often better to use it in 1080i/60 mode.


One thing that I find interesting: Once you have 1080p/60 and the 'film' flag is set, isn't it possible for the display to perform the IVT in a manner that eliminates judder by evennig out the frames? At this point, the display has all of the data necessary to recreate the 24 fps data stream, right? Why don't the high-end displays do this?


Ex: The RS-1 has a refresh rate of 120 Hz. If it already knows that the 1080p/60 stream is 3:2 film-cadence, why can't it frame double with an alternating pattern to create a 5:5 at 120 fps?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/11526202
> 
> 
> This is what the XA2 currently does, but it really doesn't matter - as long as it's done correctly. If the conversion algorithm is programmed properly, there is no difference between 1080p/24>1080p/60 and 1080p/24>1080i/60>1080p/60.



Baloney. Anytime you deinterlace you have the potential for introducing artifacts.


----------



## JeffY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11526338
> 
> 
> Baloney. Anytime you deinterlace you have the potential for introducing artifacts.



Potential, yes, just as potentially you can intruduce artefacts even with straight 1080p. Weave deinterlacing is hardly difficult though. The difficult bit is film detection, but since it's pretty much all film it's easier to make assumptions.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11526338
> 
> 
> Anytime you deinterlace you have the potential for introducing artifacts.



Potential does not equate to certainty. This is why I said "_as long as it's done correctly_"; it's also why I pointed out that there is clearly a problem with the A20 implementation.


This is the entire reason for product reviews; if every design engineer got it right every time, there would be no reason to buy anything but the least-expensive model of any product, right?


----------



## LJG

Does anyone know if the XA2 use the same IR codes as the HD-A1?


----------



## Laserfan

Haven't found any discussion of this. It's not Displayed in standby or anything--dunno how it would be used with a disc.


Does someone here know why the XA2 needs to know what day-and-time it is?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/11527775
> 
> 
> Haven't found any discussion of this. It's not Displayed in standby or anything--dunno how it would be used with a disc.
> 
> 
> Does someone here know why the XA2 needs to know what day-and-time it is?



As network features com into play, I would imagine there would be a certain level of security involved which is usually time dependent at some level. It could also come into play with certificates used for playing back copy-protected copies. Which is a feature of HD-DVD, though not sure how it is implemented, if at all.


----------



## dvdmann

Hey Guys, I just got my XA2 in the mail and all I can say is WOW! It had 1.5 loaded on it originally and I was happy with the overall performance but I downloaded 2.2 and installed it and it has made a big difference in the responsivness of the buttons and menues and booting and loading times. I don't know what the layer change was like for SD material before 2.2 because I was only playing HD last night but after I loaded 2.2 I checked a few SD DVDs and the layer change was about the same as my Panny S97 around 3/4 to 1 second. I was wondering if it made any difference at all if I used the coaxial or the optical output as far as what sound formats will come out of each.


Thanks.


----------



## BuckNaked

Just got mine yesterday, and I'm going through all the set-up menus.


I have two questions under "Audio". (I am using 6 analog cables since my receiver doesn't have HDMI):


1. What setting do I select under "Digital Out HDMI"? None of them seem to address the fact that I'm not using HDMI.


2. After completing the "Speaker Setting" set-up, I get good tones from 5 of 6 speakers. When it gets to my Subwoofer, there is no tone, just silence. I've tried adjusting the on-screen settings to boost the volume, but I get nothing.....


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/11534194
> 
> 
> 1. What setting do I select under "Digital Out HDMI"? None of them seem to address the fact that I'm not using HDMI.
> 
> 
> 2. After completing the "Speaker Setting" set-up, I get good tones from 5 of 6 speakers. When it gets to my Subwoofer, there is no tone, just silence. I've tried adjusting the on-screen settings to boost the volume, but I get nothing.....



Do a search for Bass Management on the XA2. There was a problem early on, but it was fixed in FW version 1.6, and there are some settings you need to use to get it to work properly. There is a thread dedicated to this fix, the specific settings, and calibration methods to get everything set up properly.


Some quick hints:


> The LFE (.1) output will require a boost of 10, 11, or 15 dB depending on your settings. This is normal and correct, and matches the Dolby specs. Most decent receivers with 5.1 inputs have this as a configurable option.


> The LFE output is LFE, and will not output the low frequencies from the main channels unless all of your other settings are correct.


> When you set channels to 'SMALL' it tries to cross over the low frequencies to add into the LFE. However, it then lowers the LFE output level, and unless you have the right settings in place, it will not work properly.


> Do NOT use the XA2 tones to set levels - they are notoriously bad for this purpose. You will need to use the SD DVD side of the DVE disc (or equivalent) to get a good calibration.


The easiest way to get everything to work is to set all of the main speakers to 'LARGE' and use the sub only for LFE. However, you will only get LFE where it is separately encoded onto the disc; it will not be there all of the time - only during specific effect sequences.


----------



## miata

Thanks MauneyM. I may have to play around a bit more.


----------



## BuckNaked

Thank you MauneyM, your posts here and on the other two threads I found were very helpful.


I went with the "LARGE" settings on the XA2 for all my speakers, as my Denon 3805 has recognized my mains as LARGE in the past when I ran the automatic digital EQ.


The 3805 does provide EXT IN variable settings for SW only. My SW is now set at +10.


----------



## rimirele

I just bought a brand new XA2 and noticed that my remote had slight scrathces on it. Can anyone tell me if there is a film cover around the buttons on the remote that I have to take off? Thanks


----------



## scottyb

Yes, there's a cover. Just pull.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/11542185
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a cover. Just pull.



Thanks scottyb, you don't know what I have gone through!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post11541715


----------



## Alex solomon

I am experiencing a problem with my XA2. The player sometimes freezes and I have to eject the disc to unfreeze it. This has happened with new copies of Blades of Glory, House: Season 3 and Sleeper Cell season 2. I find this to be a very frustrating. All these discs play without a glitch with my A1 and Oppo 970HD. What to do?


----------



## Laserfan

Sounds like it's broke--call Toshiba?


----------



## mod220

Whats the difference between the Toshiba HD-A20 and the Toshiba HD-XA2?


both 1080P but twice the price?


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mod220* /forum/post/11553396
> 
> 
> Whats the difference between the Toshiba HD-A20 and the Toshiba HD-XA2?
> 
> 
> both 1080P but twice the price?



> Upconversion quality

> 5.1 analog outputs

> 1080p that works correctly


----------



## RGrim

Well guys, just picked up my XA2 thanks to the $499 Best Buy deal. When I got it home all seemed well with the unit. I had no problems switching between gear using my Zeptor 7.1 switch using the 1.5 firmware, which is what came installed on the unit. I then decided to download the latest and greatest 2.2 and know I'm having nothing but troubles switching between peices. Can anyone tell me where to find 1.5 firmware again.


----------



## Rambler358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/11555124
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find 1.5 firmware again.



Unfortunately, I don't believe you can revert back to older firmware versions. Sorry.


----------



## RGrim

So, you can revert BACK on the 1st generation players but you can't go back on the 2nd generation players, just want to make sure I understand correctly?


----------



## mod220




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/11555124
> 
> 
> Well guys, just picked up my XA2 thanks to the $499 Best Buy deal. When I got it home all seemed well with the unit. I had no problems switching between gear using my Zeptor 7.1 switch using the 1.5 firmware, which is what came installed on the unit. I then decided to download the latest and greatest 2.2 and know I'm having nothing but troubles switching between peices. Can anyone tell me where to find 1.5 firmware again.



I just checked Bestbuy.com and they dont have the XA2 up there?


----------



## RGrim

Sorry to disappoint you, but that is what I picked up today.


----------



## ChandlerL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/11553614
> 
> 
> > Upconversion quality
> 
> > 5.1 analog outputs
> 
> > 1080p that works correctly



Indeed, MauneyM, the upconversion of DVDs on the XA2 is nearly its best feature. I've owned Panny and Oppo players and the XA2 is arguably the best out there unless you invest in a high-end ($1000+) digital processor.


----------



## mod220




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/11556082
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but that is what I picked up today.



man, i just called every Bestbuy in chicago, and their 800 number, the model is not even in their system anymore? i have a 20% off Crutchfield coupon, so i can get it there for $640, tax and shipping included, maybe i'll just do that...


----------



## RGrim

There were 2 BB in my area that had 1 in stock as of yesterday, Cosner Park and Central Park, I purchased the one from Cosner Park.


----------



## oldschool JAWA

I am pairing my xa2 with my newly acquired Onkyo 805 receiver and am having trouble finding the right settings for audio. I am running HDMI for audio/video. Anyone else using these 2 together that could give me tips on which settings are best would be appreciated.


----------



## RGrim

Well before purchasing my XA2 Friday, I currently had the XA1 installed in my H/T. I had my Directv H20, my Sony BDP-S1 and my XA1 connected via HDMI to my Zektor MAS7.1 switch, then from the switch to my Epson 1080P projector. Switching between the 3 components has always been problem free until one day I installed firmware 2.3 on the XA1 and low and behold, the XA1 wouldn't work, all other gear worked properly, just not the XA1. So after a day of fooling around with it, I reverted back to 2.0 on the XA1 and all was good again. Know from what I understand, this communication issue was only supposed to be with DVI/HDMI but seems I was still having it using HDMI/HDMI.


Is it even remotely possible that the firmware 2.2 for the XA2 may have the same kind of issues. When I power on all my gear, it seems that the XA2 takes close to a minute or longer before a get any sort of picture after the unit has booted up. Once I put in a movie it takes close to a minutes before a picture is displayed but the soundtrack of the movie has already started. It almost like I have to get the unit to send another signal before it works. I do not get the HD-DVD logo screen after the unit has booted up either. Know here is the funny part, after realizing there was some sort of communication error, I then hooked the XA1 back up to see if maybe the XA2 was the problem and low and behold, now the XA1 won't work and neither will the satellite box. The Sony Blu-Ray player works just fine.


I guess what I'm more or less trying to ask, can you guys give me any idea of where to go from here to try and narrow down what the problem is. Did something possibly happen to the MAS7.1 switch, the projector, what could it be. I'm not sure if something software related screwed eveything up or if something like that is even possible or if it's hardware related. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rpauls

Hi All,

I've been a very happy owner of the XA2 since May 07. To me, it's best feature is its SD DVD upconversion ability. I tried so many dvd players (including all three Oppos, and the A2, even tried the 970 with a Lumagen scaler) and *none* look near as good as the XA2 straight. (btw, using 1080i to a Panasonic 50ph9uk - 768 line). And, yes, it is noticibly better on 1080i than 720p in my opinion.


Some dvds are better than others, but I frequently find myself saying "wow! I can't believe this isn't even HD!" After 5 months of operation I have not had a single problem with my unit except an occasional lock up that is fixed by power cycling. My only complaints are


(1) poor response time to remote commands.

(2) audio delay issues on 6 ch analog.

(3) no disk position memory

(4) no zoom/scaling adjustments. (but hey, it's hard to mess with perfection)


The reason I am dropping by the thread today is to ask about the recent state of FW upgrades. I have not been by for a few months now and I was wondering if Toshiba has worked out the audio delay issues yet. I found the 6 ch output almost unwatchable on some material. Problem was that the amount of delay seemed to vary. Because of this I only use the optical out so I can at least throw 60ms of delay at it with my receiver.


I think I have FW 1.5 now. What's been fixed since then?


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## DirkBelig

Sorry, but I don't have time to read 2100+ posts to see if there's been an answer, but what is the consensus on the various NR settings under the Picture menu? I've posts arguing against anything being used, so why is it there in the first place.


I turned on all the NR options and watched some of Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith to see how it looked and noticed something disturbing (in the Force?) about the image in the scene in Palpatine's office. On my old decks, I'd always been distracted by the subtle macroblocking in the burgundy-colored walls, so I was particularly looking for this in the scene and came up with something else, much worse.


At 36:15-36:21 (the shot where Palpatine is walking down the steps ahead of Anakin) if the Block NR is turned on, the lines in the wall in front of Anakin are broken up and jagged. I experimented with turning the various NRs on and off and the only one causing this noticeable an effect was Block NR.


Needless to day, I switched everything off, but is there any positive aspects of these settings?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11577467
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a very happy owner of the XA2 since May 07. To me, it's best feature is its SD DVD upconversion ability. I tried so many dvd players (including all three Oppos, and the A2, even tried the 970 with a Lumagen scaler) and *none* look near as good as the XA2 straight. (btw, using 1080i to a Panasonic 50ph9uk - 768 line). And, yes, it is noticibly better on 1080i than 720p in my opinion.



Then you are using neither the XA2's deinterlacer or scaler.


----------



## rpauls

I don't recall the name, but the one that addresses the random "grainy" noise seemed to be quite effective to me (back when I was experimenting with it every day). I don't use the block NR.


----------



## rpauls

Are you joking? Not sure.

Of course I'm using the XA2 interlacer/scaler. DVD is 480i.


Rich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11577678
> 
> 
> Then you are using neither the XA2's deinterlacer or scaler.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11577732
> 
> 
> Are you joking? Not sure.
> 
> Of course I'm using the XA2 interlacer/scaler. DVD is 480i.
> 
> 
> Rich



For SD yes. So what you are doing is XA2 deinterlacing (to 480p) -> XA2 scaling (to 1080p) -> XA2 interlacing (to 1080i) -> TV deinterlacing (to 1080p) -> TV scaling (to 768p)?


----------



## rpauls

yes. I believe that is the correct order.


----------



## Gary J

Well then that's why you have audio delay issues with all of that video processing going on.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11577678
> 
> 
> Then you are using neither the XA2's deinterlacer or scaler.



Is there anything to change in the XA2 picture menu except to set it to output 720p or 1080i (in my case, I have a Sharp 720p DLP PJ) ? I have the A1 and the Oppo 970HD and I really can't see any difference. I have also been experiencing some lockup issues and I am sending my unit back to Toshiba for repair? Is it possible the upconversion chip is also not working right? So far this player has been nothing but disappointment for me. As a matter of fact my recent subwoofer purchase has also been very difficult to get it right so far.


----------



## goone30

Just picked up the X2 at BB have a coupled of questions regarding the player, why it is so slow for the unit to boot up from time to press on and waited until you can load the disc, also anyone having problem with the dvd tray sometime mine tray making the big noise when you close the tray. Thanks


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11578287
> 
> 
> Well then that's why you have audio delay issues with all of that video processing going on.



Hey, that's a good point Gary. I wonder if I might find less video delay if I ran the output at 480p or 720p (just for an experiment as the PQ is not as good). Still, I believe it is up to Toshiba to make sure that their audio and video leave the player at the same time under all conditions, and ideally, they would provide an adjustable delay to compensate for any additional processing delays in our displays.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goone30* /forum/post/11578465
> 
> 
> Just picked up the X2 at BB have a coupled of questions regarding the player, why it is so slow for the unit to boot up from time to press on and waited until you can load the disc, also anyone having problem with the dvd tray sometime mine tray making the big noise when you close the tray. Thanks



Yeah, it takes a while (30-40 secs). The only time this actually bothers me though is when the unit is off and I just want to get the disk out! I wish there was some kind of instant eject rather than the full boot up. Maybe there is one now and I don't know of it since FW 1.5?


----------



## goone30

Thanks Rpauls, how about your dvd tray is it smooth or making that big cluck noise when the tray is closed?


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goone30* /forum/post/11578675
> 
> 
> Thanks Rpauls, how about your dvd tray is it smooth or making that big cluck noise when the tray is closed?



My dvd tray never makes a sound. The fan is a bit louder now than 5 mos ago though. Perhaps it is dirty or vibrating lose. I plan to take a look soon.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11578498
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a good point Gary. I wonder if I might find less video delay if I ran the output at 480p or 720p (just for an experiment as the PQ is not as good). Still, I believe it is up to Toshiba to make sure that their audio and video leave the player at the same time under all conditions, and ideally, they would provide an adjustable delay to compensate for any additional processing delays in our displays.



The video and audio does leave in sync, it's that additional deinterlacing and scaling in the TV that's getting you. Lacking any audio delay features in the player your best bet is to control it in a AVR.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11578854
> 
> 
> The video and audio does leave in sync, it's that additional deinterlacing and scaling in the TV that's getting you. Lacking any audio delay features in the player your best bet is to control it in a AVR.



Yeah the 68 ms fixed audio delay is the only option in my AVR. It is adequate though not always perfect. And it only applies to digital audio signals. The issue I was asking about though pertains to the 6 ch analog audio outputs. These don't seem to be delayed properly (at least they weren't in FW ver 1.5) and it is difficult to delay these 6 analog channels in any consumer audio receiver. So I gave up using these and switched to the optical output. No big deal imho though. I am happy with the audio via optical. I was just wondering if they offered a FW fix yet that included audio delay. I assume the 1080p/24 is in now, but unfortunately there is no card available for my monitor (PH9UK) that will allow it to scan at 24fps digital, so I am stuck with 3:2 replication for now.


----------



## mht503pro

does anybody on this board know when the update that will allow the x2 to passthru hd audio codecs in bitstream will come out?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mht503pro* /forum/post/11587005
> 
> 
> does anybody on this board know when the update that will allow the x2 to passthru hd audio codecs in bitstream will come out?



September 6th


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/11569207
> 
> 
> Well before purchasing my XA2 Friday, I currently had the XA1 installed in my H/T. I had my Directv H20, my Sony BDP-S1 and my XA1 connected via HDMI to my Zektor MAS7.1 switch, then from the switch to my Epson 1080P projector. Switching between the 3 components has always been problem free until one day I installed firmware 2.3 on the XA1 and low and behold, the XA1 wouldn't work, all other gear worked properly, just not the XA1. So after a day of fooling around with it, I reverted back to 2.0 on the XA1 and all was good again. Know from what I understand, this communication issue was only supposed to be with DVI/HDMI but seems I was still having it using HDMI/HDMI.
> 
> 
> Is it even remotely possible that the firmware 2.2 for the XA2 may have the same kind of issues. When I power on all my gear, it seems that the XA2 takes close to a minute or longer before a get any sort of picture after the unit has booted up. Once I put in a movie it takes close to a minutes before a picture is displayed but the soundtrack of the movie has already started. It almost like I have to get the unit to send another signal before it works. I do not get the HD-DVD logo screen after the unit has booted up either. Know here is the funny part, after realizing there was some sort of communication error, I then hooked the XA1 back up to see if maybe the XA2 was the problem and low and behold, now the XA1 won't work and neither will the satellite box. The Sony Blu-Ray player works just fine.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm more or less trying to ask, can you guys give me any idea of where to go from here to try and narrow down what the problem is. Did something possibly happen to the MAS7.1 switch, the projector, what could it be. I'm not sure if something software related screwed eveything up or if something like that is even possible or if it's hardware related. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Picked up my XA2 a couple of weeks ago. HDMI going thru a Monoprice switch to Mits HD1000U projector. Have the XA2 set on "up to 1080P" output (I know the Mits is a 720 projector but sending it a 1080P signal results in a very good looking picture). Mine does basically the same as yours. After loading a disc I will get about 30 to 45 seconds of audio before the video is displayed (I've yet to see the Toshiba splash screen when powering the unit on). It seems to take it that long before it makes an HDMI connection with the projector. This only happens from a cold start and once the connection is made I have no further problem. I'm running 2.2 firmware which I installed out of the box. I also have an RCA HDV5000 on which I installed the 2.3 Toshiba firmware. After putting 2.3 on it I completely lost the HDMI connection with "HDMI Error" displayed on the unit for every disc I tried. Reverted to 2.0 and problem was corrected. BTW -- I by-passed the switch and connected the XA2 directy to the projector -- made no difference. My Samsung Blu-ray player, also set to output 1080P, displays video within 30 seconds or so from power up so I assume it's something with the XA2 (maybe it will be corrected with one of the upcoming updates). The video (once it finally displays it) is just too good to return it.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11587464
> 
> 
> September 6th



What year?


----------



## uwkid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mht503pro* /forum/post/11587005
> 
> 
> does anybody on this board know when the update that will allow the x2 to passthru hd audio codecs in bitstream will come out?



See this thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=905008


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11578533
> 
> 
> I wish there was some kind of instant eject rather than the full boot up. Maybe there is one now and I don't know of it since FW 1.5?



No, 2.2 works the same, and I agree with you that having to wait for the boot-up before being able to open the disc tray is a serious annoyance to me.


Toshiba, you need put an "eject tray" option into the boot process! When I approach the "off" machine it is usually with a disc in my hand. I want to turn it on and insert the disc, then I walk away to tend to other stuff like lights & audio. But I gotta go back to the player later with the disc and eject/insert it.


My major (though minor







) complaint about my XA2 so far...


----------



## mht503pro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11587464
> 
> 
> September 6th



wait don't u mean october 6th?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/11591467
> 
> 
> No, 2.2 works the same, and I agree with you that having to wait for the boot-up before being able to open the disc tray is a serious annoyance to me.



I wonder if the player can just be left on all of the time. Seems like that is what we are doing with computers now-a-day. Other than the use of some electricity is there a downside to this?


Ray


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylock* /forum/post/11594157
> 
> 
> I wonder if the player can just be left on all of the time. Seems like that is what we are doing with computers now-a-day. Other than the use of some electricity is there a downside to this?
> 
> 
> Ray



That's an interesting thought. I guess I am still thinking of the XA2 as a regular DVD player where you turn in on when you want to use it and off afterwards rather than a computer. I do leave all my computers on all the time.


Would anything wear out in the XA2 if left on for say 5 years? Also, I am sure these things are way to buggy to not be power cycled at least every few days. ANy way to cause it to boot up when power applied so I could use a timer to turn it on every morning perhaps?


I still think an instant eject would be best. As a HW/SW engineer myself I am sure this is a simple modification to the boot sequence. Basically just make the eject button a high priority interrupt that prempts all other boot activity. Getting the darn tray open is *much* more important the spelling "WELCOME" on the leds.


Rich


----------



## shodoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11597396
> 
> 
> .... Getting the darn tray open is *much* more important the spelling "WELCOME" on the leds.
> 
> 
> Rich



LOL


Best Regards,

Doug


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/11597396
> 
> 
> I am still thinking of the XA2 as a regular DVD player ...rather than a computer. I do leave all my computers on all the time. Would anything wear out in the XA2 if left on for say 5 years? ... ANy way to cause it to boot up when power applied so I could use a timer to turn it on every morning perhaps?
> 
> 
> I still think an instant eject would be best.



Your last thought!


I don't think the disc tray issue is enough to cause me to wanna burn the player 24/7, or even switch it on/off everyday. I'd prefer to baby it; I want my XA2 to last at least 10 years just like my DVP-S7000 has.


----------



## videophiles09

I can't believe 'the metal piece' behind the HD-DVD logo on flip-down door just peeled off!!! No wonder why the door doesn't seem to fully close. NOW it's always open!

Paid $1000 for this piece of @#$%!


----------



## mht503pro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uwkid* /forum/post/11589768
> 
> 
> See this thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=905008



thanx


----------



## DM2006RI




> Quote:
> Sorry, but I don't have time to read 2100+ posts to see if there's been an answer, but what is the consensus on the various NR settings under the Picture menu? I've posts arguing against anything being used, so why is it there in the first place.



The only NR I use is "Random." It gets rid of some minor noise without smoothing out the image. A combination of that with Edge Enhancement set to 1 or 2 depending on the source is a good combination I've found.


The "Block" and "Mosquito" do more harm than good I've read, and I've experienced similar things to what you saw on "Sith". I'd say the consensus is to leave those off.


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

An amazing player, get the firmware updates.


----------



## thoth

Firmware 2.5 with 24p support is out!


----------



## Gary J

Anything else in it besides overated 24fps?


----------



## thoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11604582
> 
> 
> Anything else in it besides overated 24fps?



Additional OSD languages may be new, I don't see anything else. Dang 24p is only auto (based on EDID), there's no forced mode. Same limitation Sony initially did with the PS3.


----------



## SteveCoug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thoth* /forum/post/11604438
> 
> 
> Firmware 2.5 with 24p support is out!



where, how do you get it?


I have tried to access the firmware udate site today but not getting anywhere.


----------



## thoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/11605454
> 
> 
> where, how do you get it?



Normal update over the net worked for me.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/11605454
> 
> 
> where, how do you get it?
> 
> 
> I have tried to access the firmware udate site today but not getting anywhere.



Check out this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=907145 


Mark


----------



## rudolpht

Yup, regular internet update for me. Worked first time. Interesting in that it's a two step. After power up it does a VERUP message and shut down again.


----------



## SteveCoug

I did the download ISO method and got it to work.


----------



## Josh Z

Firmware 2.5 has made a big improvement on my compatibility problems with the 'Matrix Reloaded' Combo disc, which will now load consistently without the 408bc204 error.


It did not improve my problems with '300', however. That one still craps out in Chapter 14.


----------



## mrgribbles

Here's something I find of interest. I have an HD DVD disk that is basic authored. One of the differences this disk has in XA2 operation is that if I stop play and go into setup an advanced authored disk will start from the beginning. A big PITA. This disk instantly resumes, I mean instantly, from where it was stopped. I know that studios and hardware folks are all crowing about interactivity, I'd give all that up for the simpler features, like instant resume!!


----------



## charolin

Somebody notice some improve about Multichannel Output sound in the HD-XA2 with this Firmware 2.5?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charolin* /forum/post/11633100
> 
> 
> Somebody notice some improve about Multichannel Output sound in the HD-XA2 with this Firmware 2.5?



Did you reset your settings after the upgrade or leave it settings alone?


Tim


----------



## DirkBelig

I asked this in post #2098 a couple of weeks ago, so here goes again with updates...


Does the XA2 have a problem pillarboxing 4:3 content? I'm watching "Miracles" (cool supernatural series I recently stumbled over) and IIRC it is 4:3 and ran fine on the Sony 775S. Well, now it's running in Full mode on my Sony 51WS550 meaning it's all stretched. Cycling thru zoom modes on the TV meant that to run in properly would require the grey pillars from the set, not black pillars from the player. Last night, I tossed in "Dark Angel" (S1 D1) and this time it appears to have kicked into Wide Zoom mode.


What's weird is that I have some Asian, um, "imports" - because discs bought for three dollars from a basement shop in Toronto's Chinatown wouldn't be shady in origin, would they? - that appear to pillarbox properly. "Trigun" (fullscreen) and some short film comp called "Jam Films" (non-anamorphic widescreen; black bars all around) run properly and because of their lack of copy-protection upscale to 1080i, though the recompression down to DVD5 size moots the benefits of that.


What's going on here? I'm not one of those people who want to zoom everything in to fill the screen; I want it to output in the format it's supposed to. This post says it should black pillarbox, but that's not what's happening. FWIW, I'm connecting via component.


----------



## giomania

Would someone who has not upgraded to firmware 2.5 please check the following:


Default position of the XA2 brightness control slider bar and the numerical value.


The brightness control has an adjustment range of 0 to 14 (from the manual), but there is no picture of the default position of the slider bar. I upgraded to firmware 2.5 and initialized the player. The default position of my XA2's brightness control is now at "0", with the slider bar all the way to the left.


If "0" was always the default position of the XA2 brightness control, then my XA2 is screwed up after installing firmware 2.5, and it will need to go in for service.


Thanks for any help.


Mark


----------



## DirkBelig

I had installed the 2.2 firmware when I got mine a few weeks ago and that is correct - the default is 0 with the slider at the far left. It struck me odd that there was no way to dial it down, but that's the way it was before. (I never looked at the settings with the OotB 1.0 firmware. Sorry.)


----------



## littlesaint

0 brightness has always been the default, and the minimum. I don't understand how you think yours is broken because it is set to the correct default.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11645157
> 
> 
> 0 brightness has always been the default, and the minimum. I don't understand how you think yours is broken because it is set to the correct default.



Here is the background on the issue I am having:


Last week, I successfully installed firmware 2.5 on my XA2 using a burned ISO disc. I initiated the player after the update. I have a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP video processor, and a JVC HD2K projector; both devices are DVI.


When viewing the PLUGE pattern in the HD DVD version of DVE, something was clearly wrong after the update. Note, that I had made no changes to my settings except for updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5 and initializing the player. Further, I was not using the picture controls in the XA2 prior to the update, so they were at the default settings both before and after updating the firmware.


The problem I have is the lack of ability to make visible changes to the brightness and contrast of the PLUGE pattern. I was adjusting the brightness and contrast settings on the Lumagen only, as my projector has no such controls.


Before the update, I did not experience this problem. I tried both RGB settings on the XA2, but it made no difference. I also tried switching the DVI Level settings on the Lumagen from PC to Video, but that didn't make a difference either. The only thing that made the Lumagen controls work properly was when I adjust the XA2's brightness control up from "0", so I have a suspicion that lowered brightness is the culprit.


Since I did not have this problem before firmware 2.5 and I made no changes to my setup parameters before I noticed the issue, the logical conclusion is that the firmware update is the cause of my issue. Am I crazy?


I just want to get to the bottom of this issue, so if anyone has any suggestions of things to try, I'm all ears.


Thanks for any input.


Mark


----------



## littlesaint

I remember Stacey Spears had commented that the default black level of the XA2 was a bit on the high side. Maybe they made a correction. Not sure why that would cause your processor to no longer be able to "see" BTB unless it was being clipped.

sspears on XA2 black level


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646385
> 
> 
> I remember Stacey Spears had commented that the default black level of the XA2 was a bit on the high side. Maybe they made a correction. Not sure why that would cause your processor to no longer be able to "see" BTB unless it was being clipped.
> 
> sspears on XA2 black level



Thanks for the link. Just one clarification with my issue: I could not see BTB before or after firmware 2.5 with the XA2 picture controls at their default settings. When I adjusted the XA2 brightness control, then I could see BTB.


Before firmware 2.5, I decided not to muck around with the XA2 picture control settings. I just calibrated using the Lumagen controls with the two other bars in the PLUGE pattern.


The problem is, after updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5, I can no longer calibrate that way, as I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels. Believe me, I'm not going crazy.


Now, I can fix this issue by adjusting the picture controls in the XA2, but I would rather not. The question remains, what did Toshiba change in firmware 2.5 that so adversely effected my setup?


Unless I can find another explanation, the culprit is the XA2.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646567
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Just one clarification with my issue: I could not see BTB before or after firmware 2.5 with the XA2 picture controls at their default settings. When I adjusted the XA2 brightness control, then I could see BTB.
> 
> 
> Before firmware 2.5, I decided not to muck around with the XA2 picture control settings. I just calibrated using the Lumagen controls with the two other bars in the PLUGE pattern.
> 
> 
> The problem is, after updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5, I can no longer calibrate that way, as I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels. Believe me, I'm not going crazy.
> 
> 
> Now, I can fix this issue by adjusting the picture controls in the XA2, but I would rather not. The question remains, what did Toshiba change in firmware 2.5 that so adversely effected my setup?
> 
> 
> Unless I can find another explanation, the culprit is the XA2.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



That implies that the BTB was being clipped. I have the same situation. I cannot see BTB, but black levels are correct with the player set to 0. I can get the BTB by increasing brightness in the player, but at that point black levels are too high. This implies that my display is clipping below black information. So, I set the player to 0 and calibrate using the "visible" information.


It sounds like your processor may not be detecting the output from the player correctly. Before this may have not caused a noticable issue, but it appears something has changed that may require looking at how the processor is setup.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646786
> 
> 
> That implies that the BTB was being clipped. I have the same situation. I cannot see BTB, but black levels are correct with the player set to 0. I can get the BTB by increasing brightness in the player, but at that point black levels are too high. This implies that my display is clipping below black information. So, I set the player to 0 and calibrate using the "visible" information.
> 
> 
> It sounds like your processor may not be detecting the output from the player correctly. Before this may have not caused a noticable issue, but it appears something has changed that may require looking at how the processor is setup.



I understand what you are saying, and I was in that same situation before updating to 2.5, so I just set the Lumagen to PC levels and calibrating using the visible information.


The problem is now: I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! The whole pattern is almost totally black, except for the white and vertical gray bars in the middle of the patter. When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels.


I really am not going crazy...my system is really messed up now.


Also, I tried changing the DVI level settings in the processor from PC to Video, and there was no visible change.


Mark


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646880
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, and I was in that same situation before updating to 2.5, so I just set the Lumagen to PC levels and calibrating using the visible information.
> 
> 
> The problem is now: I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! The whole pattern is almost totally black, except for the white and vertical gray bars in the middle of the patter. When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels.
> 
> 
> I really am not going crazy...my system is really messed up now.
> 
> 
> Also, I tried changing the DVI level settings in the processor from PC to Video, and there was no visible change.
> 
> 
> Mark



I'm not familiar with the Lumagen, but I think you would want it set to Video and the XA2 set to RGB Standard. You still may not see BTB if your display clips below black, but that should get the correct levels between the processor and the XA2. Probably better info and knowledge in the "Does your A2/XA2 fail below black?" thread.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646880
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, and I was in that same situation before updating to 2.5, so I just set the Lumagen to PC levels and calibrating using the visible information.
> 
> 
> The problem is now: I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! The whole pattern is almost totally black, except for the white and vertical gray bars in the middle of the patter. When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels.
> 
> 
> I really am not going crazy...my system is really messed up now.
> 
> 
> Also, I tried changing the DVI level settings in the processor from PC to Video, and there was no visible change.
> 
> 
> Mark



You say you set the DVI levels to PC in the Lumangen. Was this done for BOTH input and output levels? In the past I always had a problem when the levels did not match for input and output in the Lumagen.


----------



## [/quote]

In the settings menu it gives you options to change speaker settings such as speaker size and level. Does this effect the digital output? Or do these settings only effect the analog outs?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/11651532
> 
> 
> You say you set the DVI levels to PC in the Lumangen. Was this done for BOTH input and output levels? In the past I always had a problem when the levels did not match for input and output in the Lumagen.



Frank, I have never changed the DVI output level, and I think that is a fixed parameter included in the output setup I selected for my projector.


I had the DVI input level set to PC because the XA2 was sending out (incorrectly) PC levels. This was prior to firmware 2.5, so I may need to re-visit this setting in combination with the XA2 RGB settings. It won't hurt to try all the combinations.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646994
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Lumagen, but I think you would want it set to Video and the XA2 set to RGB Standard. You still may not see BTB if your display clips below black, but that should get the correct levels between the processor and the XA2. Probably better info and knowledge in the "Does your A2/XA2 fail below black?" thread.



Thanks. I will give it a shot, as I may not have tried this specific combination. Don't think I can do it tonight, however.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/11651532
> 
> 
> You say you set the DVI levels to PC in the Lumangen. Was this done for BOTH input and output levels? In the past I always had a problem when the levels did not match for input and output in the Lumagen.



Frank, you were correct! When I adjusted the DVI input and output video levels of the Lumagen to "Video", it fixed my problem. Thank you very much.


As I indicated, I never changed the Lumagen DVI output level, thinking it was a fixed parameter...DUH! I guess the PC level settings worked before firmware 2.5 because the XA2 was sending out PC levels to my DVI processor and display.


Now that Toshiba fixed the DVI output level issue with firmware 2.5, and allowed us to choose the output levels via the RGB selections, my Lumagen settings needed to change accordingly.


The only glitch is that I am still not seeing BTB, but I can live with that.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11654592
> 
> 
> Frank, you were correct! When I adjusted the DVI input and output video levels of the Lumagen to "Video", it fixed my problem. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> As I indicated, I never changed the Lumagen DVI output level, thinking it was a fixed parameter...DUH! I guess the PC level settings worked before firmware 2.5 because the XA2 was sending out PC levels to my DVI processor and display.
> 
> 
> Now that Toshiba fixed the DVI output level issue with firmware 2.5, and allowed us to choose the output levels via the RGB selections, my Lumagen settings needed to change accordingly.
> 
> 
> The only glitch is that I am still not seeing BTB, but I can live with that.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Glad that it worked out for you.


As you noticed the XA2 still does not supply BTB/WTW whether you set its RGB to standard or enhanced. They gave us the option and hopefuly now they will fully correct it in a future firmware upgrade.


----------



## davewolfs

I just ordered this unit since it is still supposed to be considered the flagship and my A20 recently died. Any reports on whether or not Toshiba will be fixing the 24P issue where the output is exactly 24Mhz and not 23.9.....?


----------



## tyee

I recently got a Denon A7100 preamp/decoder for HD-DVD and I've been having a problem with getting the center channel to output to the front L and R speakers. I have no center channel speaker.


I talked to Denon and they said the center channel sent over HDMI cannot be routed to the front L/R within the Denon itself (designed that way). Case closed!


So my only alternative is to use the analog outputs of the XA2 and connect them to the A7100 analog inputs. I did this, then set the center channel to NONE in the XA2, then played a disc and still got no voices routed to the front L/R speakers!! I'm trying to determine if this is a firmware bug.


Can someone with this unit and is using the analog outputs to their processor try setting the center channel in the XA2 to NONE and tell me if the voices do get routed to the front L/R speakers. It would be much appreciated. I've been tearing my hair out trying to get this to work.


Thanks

tyee


----------



## davewolfs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee* /forum/post/11656169
> 
> 
> I recently got a Denon A7100 preamp/decoder for HD-DVD and I've been having a problem with getting the center channel to output to the front L and R speakers. I have no center channel speaker.
> 
> 
> I talked to Denon and they said the center channel sent over HDMI cannot be routed to the front L/R within the Denon itself (designed that way). Case closed!
> 
> 
> So my only alternative is to use the analog outputs of the XA2 and connect them to the A7100 analog inputs. I did this, then set the center channel to NONE in the XA2, then played a disc and still got no voices routed to the front L/R speakers!! I'm trying to determine if this is a firmware bug.
> 
> 
> Can someone with this unit and is using the analog outputs to their processor try setting the center channel in the XA2 to NONE and tell me if the voices do get routed to the front L/R speakers. It would be much appreciated. I've been tearing my hair out trying to get this to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> tyee



Have you tried allowing all five channels to your receiver via cables then turning off the center channel in your receiver to see if it routes properly?


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davewolfs* /forum/post/11656330
> 
> 
> Have you tried allowing all five channels to your receiver via cables then turning off the center channel in your receiver to see if it routes properly?



The processor has always been set to NO center channel all during this time trying to get it to work, both for HDMI and analog input routing, but your suggestion sounds interesting and I will try it tonight. So far, I have only connected the 4 analog outputs from the XA2 (front L/R,rear L/R). I will connect the center channel and see what happens.


But one point is why is there a setting to turn the center channel off in the XA2 which then does not re-route to front L/R? What is this setting actually supposed to do?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee* /forum/post/11656834
> 
> 
> The processor has always been set to NO center channel all during this time trying to get it to work, both for HDMI and analog input routing, but your suggestion sounds interesting and I will try it tonight. So far, I have only connected the 4 analog outputs from the XA2 (front L/R,rear L/R). I will connect the center channel and see what happens.
> 
> 
> But one point is why is there a setting to turn the center channel off in the XA2 which then does not re-route to front L/R? What is this setting actually supposed to do?



It would seem that setting is messed up:


Excerpt from the first post of this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=856083 



> Quote:
> ...Bass is redirected if you only set the center and surrounds to 'SMALL', but there are some minor level inconsistencies. You can see these in the center channel RTA traces in the other thread. For now, it seems best to simply operate with all of the channels set to LARGE with 10 dB LFE boost, or all set to SMALL with 15 dB LFE boost.



Hope this helps.


Mark


----------



## davewolfs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11656988
> 
> 
> It would seem that setting is messed up:
> 
> 
> Excerpt from the first post of this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=856083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Mark



With that said, it appears you are required to do all redirection in your receiver only. If you can't you might be screwed.


----------



## home_theatre_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


 /forum/post/11651763 


In the settings menu it gives you options to change speaker settings such as speaker size and level. Does this effect the digital output?
[/QUOTE]


No, not that I have found.


Chase


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


 /forum/post/11651763 


In the settings menu it gives you options to change speaker settings such as speaker size and level. Does this effect the digital output? Or do these settings only effect the analog outs?
[/QUOTE]


Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


 /forum/post/11662370 


;11651763']In the settings menu it gives you options to change speaker settings such as speaker size and level. Does this effect the digital output? Or do these settings only effect the analog outs?
[/QUOTE]


Anyone? Thanks![/quote]


It only effects the analog output connections.


Mark


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11662582
> 
> 
> 
> It only effects the analog output connections.
> 
> 
> Mark



Excellent, thank you! That takes a lot off my mind.


----------



## MaxZM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ac388* /forum/post/9349340
> 
> 
> Made in China = $999
> 
> Made in Japan = $499
> 
> 
> Something is wrong here. Is it possible that HQV chip worth that much more?



Mine is MIC, I bought it from Amazon, it costs me $499, your information is incorrect.


----------



## tyee

Yay!! It works!!


Thanks to giomania's post above and the link in it, I read that thread and to get proper routing the SPDIF output MUST be set to PCM!! This fixed the center channel routing for the HDMI and the 7.1 analog inputs! Of course this SPDIF setting has nothing to do logically with HDMI or analog inputs other than they are both internally derived pcm signals. One of our fellow AVS guys found this out quite a while ago. It's all in that bass management thread in giomania's post above.


Thanks again guys, does this mean Toshiba engineer's are only human??


----------



## rimirele

I am in need of some input and help to maximazing my HD viewing experience with my setup. I recently completed, well I guess you can always add things to your setup but I finally bought a a/v receiver to for my setup. Currently I have a Sony 50" SXRD (KDS-50A2000), Denon 3808CI, Toshiba XA2, PS3, and Klipsh RB-61 home theater system (5.1). My question is: What types of setting should I make on my Toshiba XA2?


For video settings I have the RGB Output Range set to Standard and the Picture Mode is set to Auto.


For audio settings I have Digital Out SPDIF set to Bitstream (what is SPDIF?), Digital Out HDMI set to Auto, Dynamic Range Control set to Auto, and Speaker Setting set to 5.1 . When I set the speakers to 5.1 a Setup Menu pops up, do I need to do anything here? Do I change the Crossover Setting? Also, I have the XA2 connected via HDMI to the receiver, is this the best connection to get the best SQ? Somewhere I thought I read that people use the analog outs to get Dolby True-HD.


Well I hope I am not alone it not understanding most of these features but I truelly am new to HT. I have bought the speakers, XA2, and the receiver within the last month and I guess I just didn't know what I was getting into with all the setup required. It would suck that I payed all this money and I am not even viewing and hearing HD material in the proper way. Please all the inputs I can get on this matter will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/11664081
> 
> 
> I am in need of some input and help to maximazing my HD viewing experience with my setup. I recently completed, well I guess you can always add things to your setup but I finally bought a a/v receiver to for my setup. Currently I have a Sony 50" SXRD (KDS-50A2000), Denon 3808CI, Toshiba XA2, PS3, and Klipsh RB-61 home theater system (5.1). My question is: What types of setting should I make on my Toshiba XA2?
> 
> 
> For video settings I have the RGB Output Range set to Standard and the Picture Mode is set to Auto.
> 
> 
> For audio settings I have Digital Out SPDIF set to Bitstream (what is SPDIF?), Digital Out HDMI set to Auto, Dynamic Range Control set to Auto, and Speaker Setting set to 5.1 . When I set the speakers to 5.1 a Setup Menu pops up, do I need to do anything here? Do I change the Crossover Setting? Also, I have the XA2 connected via HDMI to the receiver, is this the best connection to get the best SQ? Somewhere I thought I read that people use the analog outs to get Dolby True-HD.
> 
> 
> Well I hope I am not alone it not understanding most of these features but I truelly am new to HT. I have bought the speakers, XA2, and the receiver within the last month and I guess I just didn't know what I was getting into with all the setup required. It would suck that I payed all this money and I am not even viewing and hearing HD material in the proper way. Please all the inputs I can get on this matter will be appreciated. Thanks.



Your settings look good. Don't worry about the 5.1 speaker setting as you are using the HDMI output to send both video and sound to your Denon receiver.The XA2 is doing all the audio processing and sending the processed audio to the Denon as multi-channel PCM through the HDMI cable. Set your speaker levels using the instructions on the Denon and you are good to go.


----------



## giomania

Bill Cruce wrote a long-term review of the XA2 in the most recent issue of Widescreen Review. Here is an excerpt:



> Quote:
> In internet forums, some users have reported a slight black level error in firmware 2.2. Using Digital Video Essentials and the XA2 default settings, the Blacker-Than-Black bar is reported to not be visible on some displays. However, it is visible on my Sony VW-100 front projector. With the XA1 it is also visible. This is a minor problem if users encounter it, especially since there is an easy adjustment. Using the "Picture" adjustment of the Toshiba XA2, presumably an adjustment of the Reon chip, brightness can be adjusted to bring out the Blacker-Than-Black bar.



Interesting that he comments on the picture adjustment as a solution. Personally, I think that is a flawed solution, as you are altering the video outputs.


Further, he is "presuming" those adjustments effect the Reon chip. I know he wrote this before firmware 2.5 was on the scene, but they did not disable the picture controls for 1080p/24.

*IF it is true that we are making changes in the Reon chip when adjusting the picture controls, how is that we can have pure, unaltered, 1080p/24 directly off the disc?* Inquiring minds want to know.


Comments?


Mark


----------



## Alan58

Another firmware update posted on Setember 18.

http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan58* /forum/post/11675816
> 
> 
> Another firmware update posted on Setember 18.
> 
> http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/



Is this a newer 2.5?


----------



## Tobester

Two Questions


I just bought a Nora Jones cd. My XA2 will not recognize it. I get a no disc message or the tray opens. Are others having these kinds of problems.


I received the 2.2 update and installed it. I notice there is a 2.5 out. Can anybody direct me to the instructions for burning the update to cd?


Tom


----------



## dalcm

Please forgive me if this has been covered previously.


I know the XA2 does not playback dvd-audio. At least I believe that to be the case because it does not on my setup, and I believe that I've read in the manual that it will not.


Is anyone aware as to whether it will be included in any of the firmware updates? I really miss listening to my "Love" DVD in lossless 5.1.


Maybe I'm wrong, and please inform me, but isn't the XA2, essentially playing dvd-audio sound when we listen to the audio soundtracks through the 5.1 analogs in ext. in with the unit set to PCM?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalcm* /forum/post/11677502
> 
> 
> Please forgive me if this has been covered previously.
> 
> 
> I know the XA2 does not playback dvd-audio. At least I believe that to be the case because it does not on my setup, and I believe that I've read in the manual that it will not.
> 
> 
> Is anyone aware as to whether it will be included in any of the firmware updates? I really miss listening to my "Love" DVD in lossless 5.1.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, and please inform me, but isn't the XA2, essentially playing dvd-audio sound when we listen to the audio soundtracks through the 5.1 analogs in ext. in with the unit set to PCM?



DVD-Audio and TrueHD use the same MLP compression, but that is the only similarity they share,, and I wouldn't expect support for DVD-A in the XA2. I'd look for a cheap Oppo or Panasonic DVD player for DVD-A.


----------



## REFLEX

I'm upgrading to an XBR5 early next year and my question is how (I think you can with the XA2 correct?) do I get the player to output 24p and also how to get it to output Deep Color? Does it do this? I know with the latest update it does 24p, how well I don't know yet, as I have heard conflicting reports, although I feel safe knowing they will release a good update to fix some problems as they have done in the past.


----------



## Gary J

Don't know what a XBR5 is, no software does Deep Color and you answered your own 24p question.


----------



## WTS

rudolpt, this is the same 2.5 FW that was on the US site.


----------



## ccotenj

received my xa2 today... nice little present from the ups man...


firmware is 1.5... i know i need to update it, however, should i just wait until they fix the "24" bug, or just go ahead and do it now?


i did watch the first episode of planet earth... this was a VERY good purchase...










as far as settings go... my display is a pio 150fd... i have the xa2 set to "up to 1080p"... i'm assuming that this is telling the xa2 to upconvert SD to 1080p (hard to find anything in threads these sizes, and the manual isn't real helpful here, or i've just read so much lately i'm going blind)...


any suggestions or hints on usage or settings would be appreciated...


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WTS* /forum/post/11683095
> 
> 
> rudolpt, this is the same 2.5 FW that was on the US site.



Thx


----------



## Alan58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tobester* /forum/post/11677338
> 
> 
> Two Questions
> 
> 
> I just bought a Nora Jones cd. My XA2 will not recognize it. I get a no disc message or the tray opens. Are others having these kinds of problems.
> 
> 
> I received the 2.2 update and installed it. I notice there is a 2.5 out. Can anybody direct me to the instructions for burning the update to cd?
> 
> 
> Tom



Download the firmware to your hard drive. Then use an image copy program to put it on a CD. I use Nero Express from Nero 7.


----------



## REFLEX

No HD DVDs use Deep Color? Haha... thats hilarious, oh well... amazing player, great format. Just happy to have 24p!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/11683342
> 
> 
> firmware is 1.5... i know i need to update it, however, should i just wait until they fix the "24" bug, or just go ahead and do it now?



You should update the firmware now. The 1080p24 bug is only a problem is you select 1080p24 ouput. The player works fine at any other output setting.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/11686162
> 
> 
> No HD DVDs use Deep Color? Haha... thats hilarious, oh well... amazing player, great format. Just happy to have 24p!



Does *any* software use Deep Color? I was under the impression that transcoding existing software was difficult at best.


Mark


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/11688052
> 
> 
> You should update the firmware now. The 1080p24 bug is only a problem is you select 1080p24 ouput. The player works fine at any other output setting.



thanks josh... i'll do that tonight...


any other suggestions?


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tobester* /forum/post/11677338
> 
> 
> Two Questions
> 
> 
> I just bought a Nora Jones cd. My XA2 will not recognize it. I get a no disc message or the tray opens. Are others having these kinds of problems.
> 
> 
> I received the 2.2 update and installed it. I notice there is a 2.5 out. Can anybody direct me to the instructions for burning the update to cd?
> 
> 
> Tom



yes, there's a sticky at the top of this forum "master firmware burning thread". That's its purpose.


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/11688052
> 
> 
> You should update the firmware now. The 1080p24 bug is only a problem is you select 1080p24 ouput. The player works fine at any other output setting.



What bug?


I just got a Pio 110FD and I'm about to switch my XA2 from up to 1080i to up to 1080p/24f. I don't remember reading anything about a 1080p24 bug in ths thread.


----------



## The_Omega_Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/11695114
> 
> 
> What bug?
> 
> 
> I just got a Pio 110FD and I'm about to switch my XA2 from up to 1080i to up to 1080p/24f. I don't remember reading anything about a 1080p24 bug in ths thread.



Josh posted a commentary (at great risk of life and limb) on High-Def Digest that evaluated the Toshiba HD DVD player's recent 24p output upgrade and it's associated issues. Worth reading. Won't make you too happy, but you should be advised of the situation.



> Quote:
> Joshua Zyber
> 
> Critic and Columnist, High-Def Digest


----------



## 5TANGER

Link to that article? I'm having a hard time finding it.


EDIT: Nevermind, found it.

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/hrevi...30207.html#v25 


Is audio sync the bug you speak of? And can't you correct it with a tweak on the AVR?


----------



## JimP

This confirms that you really shouldn't believe what any of these companies will tell you about feature implementation through future firmware updates. Granted, Toshiba implemented 1080p24 but who would want to use it if the side effect is an audio synch problem. Most preamps/receivers don't have an audio delay feature. Besides, why is the picture delayed? Shouldn't no processing take less time, not more time? Which brings out the question about just how direct is the signal.


If a feature is important to you, don't buy the product until its fully implemented and is working correctly without side effects.


Now take a look at what Samsung is promising in their future implementation of DTS MA thorugh a firmware update. Anyone else see a problem brewing?


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/11695673
> 
> 
> Granted, Toshiba implemented 1080p24 but who would want to use it if the side effect is an audio synch problem. Most preamps/receivers don't have an audio delay feature. Besides, why is the picture delayed? Shouldn't no processing take less time, not more time? Which brings out the question about just how direct is the signal.



I find myself wondering about this. I have run several movies through my system since updating, and I am not seeing the audio sync problem with source material that is 1080p/24 encoded. [I would expect to see delay or artifacts if you tried to force 1080p/24 with source material that is 1080p/30, i/30, or p/60.] Do we know for certain that the problem isn't inherent to certain displays or system configurations?


[FWIW, I am running the XA2 HDMI direct to a JVC RS1; audio is 5.1 analogs, with no delay added.]


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/11695673
> 
> 
> This confirms that you really shouldn't believe what any of these companies will tell you about feature implementation through future firmware updates. Granted, Toshiba implemented 1080p24 but who would want to use it if the side effect is an audio synch problem. Most preamps/receivers don't have an audio delay feature. Besides, why is the picture delayed? Shouldn't no processing take less time, not more time? Which brings out the question about just how direct is the signal.



well, maybe... what it really confirms is the difficulty of writing firmware and the (even greater) difficulty of testing it (given the gazillions of different a/v combinations that end users might have)...


firmware (as all of us have experienced at one time or another) is a double edged sword for the consumer... it allows our existing equipment to avoid becoming "obsoleted" faster than it normally would... however, it also turns us all into a huge beta testing community...


"bugs" are a fact of life with software/firmware... anyone who has been a programmer for any significant length of time is aware of that... some show up right away... some don't show up for years...


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/11695673
> 
> 
> Besides, why is the picture delayed? Shouldn't no processing take less time, not more time? Which brings out the question about just how direct is the signal.



I believe you got the 24p functionality wrong. The video decoder interlaces the frames, then passes them to the Reon which does 1080p24 .The video goes like this: video decoder -> Reon -> Broadcom HDMI transmitter (or video DACs if you're using component out) -> TV/AVR. Extra links in the chain introduce delays.


Now more on the handshaking issue at 1080p24.


I decided to try 1080p24 on my setup and it didn't work. I have an Elite 110FD which takes 1080p24, but I guess the H/K receiver couldn't take it. 1080p60 works fine, but when I switch to 24 the receiver can't handshake properly. It will lock-on once in a while but then it would lose it again once I hit play on the XA2.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/11701307
> 
> 
> I believe you got the 24p functionality wrong. The video decoder interlaces the frames, then passes them to the Reon which does 1080p24 .The video goes like this: video decoder -> Reon -> Broadcom HDMI transmitter (or video DACs if you're using component out) -> TV/AVR. Extra links in the chain introduce delays.
> 
> 
> Now more on the handshaking issue at 1080p24.
> 
> 
> I decided to try 1080p24 on my setup and it didn't work. I have an Elite 110FD which takes 1080p24, but I guess the H/K receiver couldn't take it. 1080p60 works fine, but when I switch to 24 the receiver can't handshake properly. It will lock-on once in a while but then it would lose it again once I hit play on the XA2.



I have the Elite 150FD and to get it to work I had to (in setup on the hdtv) goto "picture/pro adjust/pureCinema" then set the "film Mode" to Advance (that is the only setting that accepts 1080p/24).


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Omega_Man* /forum/post/11695208
> 
> 
> Josh posted a commentary (at great risk of life and limb) on High-Def Digest that evaluated the Toshiba HD DVD player's recent 24p output upgrade and it's associated issues. Worth reading. Won't make you too happy, but you should be advised of the situation.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11701523 


discussed in this thread


Its possible the update had a firmware setting for the REON set wrong to output straight 24 fps instead of the exact fractional 23.976 it should be.


should be an easy enough fix in a future firmware update. Seems to be a common problem in 1080p24 implementation in a number of A/V products.


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/11701382
> 
> 
> I have the Elite 150FD and to get it to work I had to (in setup on the hdtv) goto "picture/pro adjust/pureCinema" then set the "film Mode" to Advance (that is the only setting that accepts 1080p/24).



I see...


Mine was greyed out. Took me a while to figure out that when you're displaying a 1080p source you can't change the Film Mode setting. Does that mean that Film Mode is irrelevant for anything other than 1080i and below?


Anyway, I switched to the Tivo input on the AVR and I was able to set Film Mode to Advance, but it still doesn't work.


I guess I have to try connecting the XA2 to the TV directly.


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/11702202
> 
> 
> I guess I have to try connectng the XA2 to the TV directly.



That worked and I get 36bit color as well, but I don't find any difference in the amount of "judder" in panning scenes on Planet Earth.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/11702249
> 
> 
> That worked and I get 36bit color as well, but I don't find any difference in the amount of "judder" in panning scenes on Planet Earth.



That is because 24p is overrated. Most judder is inherent in the film camera.


----------



## chipdouglass89

Hey all,

Just got my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my Sony 55A3000 and Onkyo 605. I have the output set to 1080P on the XA2. I have a progressive scan Sony DVD player hooked up via component on another input. Honestly I'm not blown away by the upconversion of SD. Matter of fact, I'm not noticing much of a difference. I see a big difference on the Menu screen for the DVD for options, but once the movie start so play, it looks like the same as before. I've put in some crappy transfers (ConAir and The Long Kiss Goodnight) as well as a nice transfer (Casino Royale) and am not impressed. The HD DVD movie I have looks awesome however. Is there a setting that I don't have enabled? I'm getting DD sound through HDMI and looks like all appropriate lights are lit up on the player. I've got firmware 1.5 currently and know that 2.5 is out, but from all the posts prior to even 1.5 firmware, I should be getting more of that "wow" factor. Thanks for any help.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipdouglass89* /forum/post/11755614
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just got my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my Sony 55A3000 and Onkyo 605. I have the output set to 1080P on the XA2. I have a progressive scan Sony DVD player hooked up via component on another input. Honestly I'm not blown away by the upconversion of SD. Matter of fact, I'm not noticing much of a difference. I see a big difference on the Menu screen for the DVD for options, but once the movie start so play, it looks like the same as before. I've put in some crappy transfers (ConAir and The Long Kiss Goodnight) as well as a nice transfer (Casino Royale) and am not impressed. The HD DVD movie I have looks awesome however. Is there a setting that I don't have enabled? I'm getting DD sound through HDMI and looks like all appropriate lights are lit up on the player. I've got firmware 1.5 currently and know that 2.5 is out, but from all the posts prior to even 1.5 firmware, I should be getting more of that "wow" factor. Thanks for any help.



Did you try the edge enhancement and noise reduction features?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipdouglass89* /forum/post/11755614
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just got my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my Sony 55A3000 and Onkyo 605. I have the output set to 1080P on the XA2. I have a progressive scan Sony DVD player hooked up via component on another input. Honestly I'm not blown away by the upconversion of SD. Matter of fact, I'm not noticing much of a difference. I see a big difference on the Menu screen for the DVD for options, but once the movie start so play, it looks like the same as before. I've put in some crappy transfers (ConAir and The Long Kiss Goodnight) as well as a nice transfer (Casino Royale) and am not impressed. The HD DVD movie I have looks awesome however. Is there a setting that I don't have enabled? I'm getting DD sound through HDMI and looks like all appropriate lights are lit up on the player. I've got firmware 1.5 currently and know that 2.5 is out, but from all the posts prior to even 1.5 firmware, I should be getting more of that "wow" factor. Thanks for any help.



I am interested to see if the firmware update changes your opinion. I have been very impressed myself.


Good luck

Ray


----------



## Gary J

Do you have the mode switch set on 1 or 2?


----------



## chipdouglass89

Thanks for the replies. I believe I tried the edge and noice enhancements without seeing much difference. Mode is on 2. Firmware 1.5. I saw a post about copy-protected DVD's not being able to upconvert beyond 480p and by taking off copy protection it enables the Xa2 to upconvert to 1080. What's this about? I can't believe that consumers somehow remove copy-protection to upconvert to the max. I did get a message on the screen just prior to the movies starting that current movie cannot be upconverted beyond 480i (maybe it was 480p). Maybe this means I'm basically seeing a display that is no better than with my current player if truly displaying at 480i??. The Xa2 does have a light display showing 1080p however. Thanks for your help.

Chip


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipdouglass89* /forum/post/11758491
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I believe I tried the edge and noice enhancements without seeing much difference. Mode is on 2. Firmware 1.5. I saw a post about copy-protected DVD's not being able to upconvert beyond 480p and by taking off copy protection it enables the Xa2 to upconvert to 1080. What's this about? I can't believe that consumers somehow remove copy-protection to upconvert to the max. I did get a message on the screen just prior to the movies starting that current movie cannot be upconverted beyond 480i (maybe it was 480p). Maybe this means I'm basically seeing a display that is no better than with my current player if truly displaying at 480i??. The Xa2 does have a light display showing 1080p however. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Chip



You only need to remove the copy protection to upconvert if you aren't using HDMI. In other words component imputs. It will upconvert copy protected Dvds fine using HDMI only.


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> You only need to remove the copy protection to upconvert if you aren't using HDMI. In other words component imputs. It will upconvert copy protected Dvds fine using HDMI only.



Good to know. Regarding my post on the message prior to viewing movie that display can not be above 480i....does everyone else get this since it's SD DVD?


----------



## Gary J

It's 480p. What do you have the Sony set to do with 480p?


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> It's 480p. What do you have the Sony set to do with 480p?



I'm not sure what you mean???? I have D* and have the HD package and all with excellent picture quality on all the HD channels.


----------



## Gary J

Is the Sony a TV and Onyko a AVR? If so what video processing are you having the AVR and TV do with the 480p out of the XA2?


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> Is the Sony a TV and Onyko a AVR? If so what video processing are you having the AVR and TV do with the 480p out of the XA2?



I hate being ignorant on these things. I have a Sony 55A3000 1080p and Onkyo 605. Honestly I don't know what I'm outputing. I'll have to check on this (if I can figure it out). Hopefully this might explain the lack of the Wow factor with the Xa2. I'll tinker around and see what I can figure out on the setting. You are talking about the setting on the Onkyo aren't you? Thanks


----------



## scottyb

Have you tried outputting the XA2 directly into your display. This would eliminate any outside problems.

Scott


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> Have you tried outputting the XA2 directly into your display. This would eliminate any outside problems.



I hooked up the Xa2 to the TV and might have got just a slight improvement, but still no WOW factor. I've read about some of the animated DVD's when upcoverted are hard to tell from the HD DVD's. I've recorded Cars and Open Season from D* and the D* HD source completely blows away the SD upconversion of Finding Nemo. Totally frustrated with this.


----------



## mrgribbles

On your 605 if you press and hold the "display" button on the AVR, not the remote, for a few seconds it will display what video is coming in & out on HDMI. It will look something like this: 1080p/60 --> 1080p.


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> On your 605 if you press and hold the "display" button on the AVR, not the remote, for a few seconds it will display what video is coming in & out on HDMI. It will look something like this: 1080p/60 --> 1080p.



Well this is exactly what my display says so all is good with the HDMI cable. Am I expecting too much enhancement over me previous player hooked up via component? I was expecting near HD output from the XA2 and can barely tell a difference. Image is still fuzzy unlike an HD source such as D* or and HD DVD. Maybe I would see a bigger difference if I went ahead and did the 2.5 firmware upgrade. I could possibly tweak some more settings in the A3000 but HD content already looks excellent. I would like to do comparison of other SD upconversion players, but living in Smallsville doesn't allow me that option. Thanks mrgribbles for the confirmation that all is well with the 605.


----------



## tonydeluce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipdouglass89* /forum/post/11761716
> 
> 
> I hooked up the Xa2 to the TV and might have got just a slight improvement, but still no WOW factor. I've read about some of the animated DVD's when upcoverted are hard to tell from the HD DVD's. I've recorded Cars and Open Season from D* and the D* HD source completely blows away the SD upconversion of Finding Nemo. Totally frustrated with this.




I have never seen an upcoverted SD DVD that I could not tell from a good HD-DVD or Blu Ray transfer... I am sure the Xa2 does a great job but there is nothing like having the 1080p24fps source...


----------



## moooog

The SD version of Once Upon A Time In The West is stunning - but if you're not happy with Finding Nemo SD, I doubt you'll be happy with any SD DVD's anymore.


----------



## hansangb

OK, I think I got this down, but need some confirmation. My Marantz SR8001 cannot decode DTS-HD/HR (XA2 cannot decode MA, correct) or Dolby TrueHD. However, am I correct in saying that *if* the Xa2 player set to output via PCM my receiver will be able handle it? I'm confused because it doesn't say *L*PCM. Just PCM. According to DTS site and what I have read, if it can output DTS/HD-TrueHD via LPCM, my receiver will just hand it off to the DACs and I'll be able hear DTS/HD-TrueHD.



Hansang


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> The SD version of Once Upon A Time In The West is stunning - but if you're not happy with Finding Nemo SD, I doubt you'll be happy with any SD DVD's anymore.



Let's just say I was expecting to be even more impressed than I was. Where I sit back (13 feet from a 55") it looks pretty darn good....but not as good as a movie recorded in high def from D*


----------



## gshelley61

With NTSC 720x480 SD DVD, to scale up to 1920x1080 requires six times the number of pixels per frame than what is contained in the source. So, even with top notch processors like the Silicon Optix Reon HQV and the Anchor Bay VRS there is only so much image quality that can be squeezed out (interpolated). Certainly upscaled SD DVD comes nowhere near HD DVD when viewed on a 1920x1080 native display.


Some upscaled SD DVD's look pretty decent... the Superbit version of The Fifth Element comes to mind. Monsters Inc. looks pretty good, too.


HD DVD and Blu-ray look so much better, though. 2 million pixels per frame vs. 345,000 pixels per frame. No contest.


----------



## Rich Z

*****First off, I apologize if this has already been done somewhere in this thread. Right at the moment, there are 2,250 posts in this thread, and sorry, but I really don't think I will live long enough to read all of them. ******


Well, I got curious about the actual VISUAL differences between HD-DVD and the upconverted versions of the SD-DVD disks from the Toshiba HD-XA2 player I recently got. The movie Hot Fuzz comes in both versions, fortunately. HD-DVD on one side, and SD-DVD on the flip side, so this made it easy to do a comparison using the same movie.


We all know that moving images on the screen can often look much better than the same image that is paused, so I picked the same spot in two different scenes on both formats and paused the movie there while I snapped a photograph.


Here's what I got as a result.

*FIRST screen*


SD-DVD version:










HD-DVD version:










*SECOND screen*


SD-DVD version:










HD-DVD version:











These images are displayed on a Panasonic model TH-50PX50U screen at 1080i. Camera was about 6 foot from the screen using a 105mm lens.


EDIT -> I forgot to add that I am using HDMI to send the images to the display. I am on version 2.5 on the player.


Honestly, from the excellent results I saw from the upconverting, I was rather surprised at the dramatic difference between the images. The upconverting is VERY good, but obviously not nearly as good as the native HD-DVD imagery.


Now, I have to admit I am VERY interested to know if anyone has done a likewise comparison between a 1080i and a 1080p display. Not that I want to drop a couple grand on a new screen, but I have to admit that I AM curious....


----------



## LMS252

I've read about 15 or so of the last pages. I just received my XA2. I presume I should go ahead and upgrade to 2.5 and I'm aware of the issues with 1080/24. Is there anything else a new owner should be aware of and/or address in settings?


Thanks.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Z* /forum/post/11797082
> 
> 
> These images are displayed on a Panasonic model TH-50PX50U screen at 1080i.



First of all you are seeing 1,366 x 768.


----------



## Paul Logan

If anyone has purchased top gun hd and has their XA2 hooked up to an outlaw 990 preamp (bitstream) can you please let me know if the preamp display shows dts es when it is selected? Thank you1


----------



## bobgpsr

^^^ Paul,

I just now tried Top Gun with a Toslink S/PDIF connection from my XA2 to a Yamaha RX-V2500. Niether the dts-ES or the Dolby Digital EX (the title has that also) turn on the display flags (ES or EX) in my AVR. But I can "force" the ES or EX modes on manually with the remote control for the AVR.


----------



## chipdouglass89

Just got the XA2 recently and tried to play 300, but said format not recognizable. Was going to wait for new firmware update, but decided to go ahead and install 2.5. I am not seeing this lip sync issue on 1080p/24 as everyone is complaining about. Is this lip sync just so subtle that it's hard to notice....or are others having no problems with lip sync?


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipdouglass89* /forum/post/11821015
> 
> 
> Just got the XA2 recently and tried to play 300, but said format not recognizable. Was going to wait for new firmware update, but decided to go ahead and install 2.5. I am not seeing this lip sync issue on 1080p/24 as everyone is complaining about. Is this lip sync just so subtle that it's hard to notice....or are others having no problems with lip sync?



Not subtle at all. It is immediately obvious. Make sure your display/pj is truly getting a 1080p/24Hz signal from the XA2. I suspect it is possible the XA2 is sending 1080p/60Hz in which case you wouldn't see this particular lipsync issue.


----------



## chipdouglass89




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by chipdouglass89
> 
> Just got the XA2 recently and tried to play 300, but said format not recognizable. Was going to wait for new firmware update, but decided to go ahead and install 2.5. I am not seeing this lip sync issue on 1080p/24 as everyone is complaining about. Is this lip sync just so subtle that it's hard to notice....or are others having no problems with lip sync?
> 
> 
> Not subtle at all. It is immediately obvious. Make sure your display/pj is truly getting a 1080p/24Hz signal from the XA2. I suspect it is possible the XA2 is sending 1080p/60Hz in which case you wouldn't see this particular lipsync issue.



By hitting the "display" little button on the remote, I get 1080p/24


----------



## cal87

This is not good, I'm sure. A couple of nights ago, playing a movie on my XA2, the unit completely shuts down after 3-4 min - goes straight into standby, no "goodbye" message. Restarted it a couple of times, and did the same thing after a few minutes of play. I left it completely unplugged overnight, and tried again last night. This time it shut down after about 20 min. Any ideas?


----------



## Dennis Oblow

XA2's shut down if they're too hot. Try moving it to a better ventilated spot


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/11823092
> 
> 
> This is not good, I'm sure. A couple of nights ago, playing a movie on my XA2, the unit completely shuts down after 3-4 min - goes straight into standby, no "goodbye" message. Restarted it a couple of times, and did the same thing after a few minutes of play. I left it completely unplugged overnight, and tried again last night. This time it shut down after about 20 min. Any ideas?



That generally sounds like an overheating symptom but you can't be sure.


Try placing it in a good open-air spot (temporarily) and see if the behavior persists.


I have my XA2 in a pretty tight space in my rack and it has never shut down.


Splotto


----------



## ClashFan

I've had my new XA2 for 2 days, and it doesn't seem to run even the slightest bit hot. Now, my Onkyo 674 receiver is something that runs super hot.


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/11836857
> 
> 
> That generally sounds like an overheating symptom but you can't be sure.
> 
> 
> Try placing it in a good open-air spot (temporarily) and see if the behavior persists.
> 
> 
> I have my XA2 in a pretty tight space in my rack and it has never shut down.
> 
> 
> Splotto



I've had it in an enclosed Middle Atlantic rack with circulation fans since March. Not a single problem until now. I'll try it outside to see if it still happens. Otherwise, back to Toshiba.


----------



## Bill Mullin

I finally purchased a Cat5E cable so was now able to update my old version 1.5/T20T to the latest. After setting the Ethernet parameters, I started the update and it seemed to be running fine. At 37/37 I got the error message "Can not find out server." and my XA2 locked up. Turning it off by holding the main power button down for about 10 seconds worked fine, but then when I turned it back on I was still showing version 1.5.


My internet cable is capable of 1 Mbps which is where I had set the parameter, but just for the heck of it I reduced the speed to 768 Kbps, but got the same error.


So why does the DVD player find the server fine up until the end of the update, then choke? Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get all the way through the update process?


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11844742
> 
> 
> So why does the DVD player find the server fine up until the end of the update, then choke? Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get all the way through the update process?



If you hit the setup button on the remote, it should bump you out to the setup screen?


Did you set up the Ethernet parameters to enable DHCP and DNS? Do they have addresses in the windows other than 0's(should be grayed out)


What kind of broadband to you have. If it actually started downloading, then you probably had the Ethernet connection drop out on you.


Don't know what you mean by 37/37, sorry.


----------



## little buddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11844742
> 
> 
> I finally purchased a Cat5E cable so was now able to update my old version 1.5/T20T to the latest. After setting the Ethernet parameters, I started the update and it seemed to be running fine. At 37/37 I got the error message "Can not find out server." and my XA2 locked up. Turning it off by holding the main power button down for about 10 seconds worked fine, but then when I turned it back on I was still showing version 1.5.
> 
> 
> My internet cable is capable of 1 Mbps which is where I had set the parameter, but just for the heck of it I reduced the speed to 768 Kbps, but got the same error.
> 
> 
> So why does the DVD player find the server fine up until the end of the update, then choke? Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get all the way through the update process?



I experienced this same problem several times, but was finally able to overcome it.

It would download the 37 files fine, but would then lock up. It would show "Can not find out sever" on the TV screen. On the HD-DVD display window, it would show "M55G".

I tried it several times over 2 days with the same results.

I called Toshiba Customer Service several times. No one could help with the problem, except to say that they would send me the disk with the firmware update.

Finally, when I had almost given up, I succeeded. Here is what I did differently, but I don't know if this was the reason.

1. I went into update and downloaded the 37 files.

2. When I got the error message, instead of powering off the HD-player, I went to setup and begin the update process again. When I came back and checked the player, it had downloaded the files, installed the firmware update and powered itself off.


I have no idea what causes this problem unless it's caused by their sever being overloaded at that point. If you have the HD-XA2, and you succeed, be sure to turn the power back on and complete the second phase of this firmware update. It doesn't not explain this in the manual, but it does on the update support webste.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bill Mullin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little buddy* /forum/post/11846875
> 
> 
> 1. I went into update and downloaded the 37 files.
> 
> 2. When I got the error message, instead of powering off the HD-player, I went to setup and begin the update process again.



After reading your post, I tried again and locked up in step 36! I tried the SETUP button as you suggested, but nothing happened. So then I pressed EJECT, even though there was no DVD in the tray, which got me out of the M55G screen, then I went into SETUP and reran the UPDATE.


This time I got past 37!! After 37 was Step 1/5 through Step 5/5, and the 5th step took a LONG time, at least it seemed this way to me since I was sitting in front of the DVD player watching everything. After Step 5, the player shut off. I rebooted and got a prompt to complete the update process. I selected OK and this part ran fairly fast, probably less than 2 minutes until the player again shut itself off. After I rebooted I was in version 2.5!


So thanks for the help Little Buddy, you've solved a major problem of mine!


----------



## Bill Mullin

I've read about a zillion threads, read my manual, and experimented, and now I have only 1 question and 1 gripe about my new HD-XA2 HD-DVD player:


Question - I like to watch shows with the DVD player's display showing time remaining rather than time elapsed, but when I press the Display button on the remote to show time remaining, I also see a window on the TV's screen. Is there any way to display time remaining without showing that window?


Gripe - My last DVD player could memorize the play position on the last 300 DVD's played, and could restart at the proper place on the DVD even after the unit was turned off. The XA2 memorizes position on the current DVD only but loses this after power is turned off. This is highly unsatisfactory!


Everything else about the XA2 is great and I'm (mostly) a happy camper!


----------



## Rhythmx

Just this weekend, after not using the player all week, my XA2 was stuck on the welcome sign displayed on the player. I rebooted by holding the power for 10 sec., and the player worked fine. It has since happened numerous times over the last couple of days. Rebooting by holding the power button down, or unplugging seems to work, but if the player sits for a couple hours or overnight, I get the lockup. My player is hooked to a Denon 3808, which is connected to a projector(old Sony VPL HS20). Worked great since beginning of august, until now. Any thoughts? Will probably just send it to Tosh for repairs.


One other thing-do you have to have your display and receiver on when you boot up the machine? Shouldn't have to in order to play CD's. If I reboot, works without anything on except player...strange?




Thanks


Mark


----------



## Marcel J. Dumeny

cal87:


I also have mine MidAtlantic rack mounted, with custom face plate, and have had problems. Put a fan in my rack (in addition to regular rack fans) which turns on when the XA2 is on, blowing air on it, which worked fine, until I removed and replaced the fan, I guess missing the right air flow location.


Pulled the XA2 out of the rack last night and discovered that the custom face place shelf has the air holes on the bottom in the back of the shelf, while the XA2 draws air in the bottom front. Re-drilled the bottom mounting holes and reversed the bottom shelf and reinstalled tonight, with vent holes now in bottom front - hoping it may be OK without a fan now (worked OK outside the rack), but will see.


Marcel J. Dumeny


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcel J. Dumeny* /forum/post/11862864
> 
> 
> cal87:
> 
> 
> I also have mine MidAtlantic rack mounted, with custom face plate, and have had problems. Put a fan in my rack (in addition to regular rack fans) which turns on when the XA2 is on, blowing air on it, which worked fine, until I removed and replaced the fan, I guess missing the right air flow location.
> 
> 
> Pulled the XA2 out of the rack last night and discovered that the custom face place shelf has the air holes on the bottom in the back of the shelf, while the XA2 draws air in the bottom front. Re-drilled the bottom mounting holes and reversed the bottom shelf and reinstalled tonight, with vent holes now in bottom front - hoping it may be OK without a fan now (worked OK outside the rack), but will see.
> 
> 
> Marcel J. Dumeny



Thanks. I did a brief test outside the rack and it works fine. I'll see what I can do with the shelf.


----------



## DonQijote

Can somebody please confirm this for me regarding DVD-*Audio* . I recently purchased an XA2. Yesterday, I attempted to play a DVD-Audio disc, and to my surprise, beautiful Multi-channel audio came out of it (connected *via HDMI* to my Receiver).


I am aware that all DVD players will play DVD-Audio discs, but in such cases, it would limit the sound to STEREO (2Ch). 6-Ch DVD-Audio was only possible through the analog outputs or via HDMI/Fire Wire on the higher end Universal players


What I was hearing, and the display on my receiver seems to be confirming, that it was receiving 6-Ch digital audio (5.1) through the *HDMI* connection (Aaron Neville-Devotion).


If this thing actually plays *multichannel* DVD-Audio *through the HDMI*, it is a pleasant surprise










Nowhere in the XA2 specs does it claim DVD-Audio 6-Ch playability. Am I confusing or imagining things?


----------



## KCK7

Guys, if you would look at my post #3410 on this thread , that would be great.


Basically, a problem getting video out of my new Onkyo 605. I'm sure it's an AVR issue but am going to post here and the PJ forum as well just in case anyone can help. TKS.


----------



## joeycalda

I just recieved a unit today (purchased on Audiogon) and everything seems okay except the setup button when pushed shows no menu on screen. So the unit is set to 1080i and I can not change resolution or even get into the set up menu. Is this something that can be fixed or am I doing something wrong?


Thanks Joey


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeycalda* /forum/post/11873153
> 
> 
> I just recieved a unit today (purchased on Audiogon) and everything seems okay except the setup button when pushed shows no menu on screen. So the unit is set to 1080i and I can not change resolution or even get into the set up menu. Is this something that can be fixed or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks Joey



I think you have experienced an interesting "design feature" of the HD-XA2. You have to push the *stop* button first -- before pressing the *set-up* button. You would think that Toshiba would at least provide some sort of feedback when pushing the *set-up* button while in an "illegal state." Of course, early adopters actually like solving this sort of usability puzzles -- like hunting for Easter eggs.


----------



## joeycalda

Thanks Miata That Solved The Problem. This Player Is Much Better Than My Second Generation Pioneer Elite Blu Ray When Upcoverting Regualr Dvds And The Audio Is Slighly Better. A Very Good Unit!

Have To Pick Up An Hd Dvd Tommorow To See Differnces Compared To Blu Ray.


Joey


----------



## Dead.Horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonQijote* /forum/post/11870372
> 
> 
> Can somebody please confirm this for me regarding DVD-*Audio* . I recently purchased an XA2. Yesterday, I attempted to play a DVD-Audio disc, and to my surprise, beautiful Multi-channel audio came out of it (connected *via HDMI* to my Receiver).
> 
> 
> I am aware that all DVD players will play DVD-Audio discs, but in such cases, it would limit the sound to STEREO (2Ch). 6-Ch DVD-Audio was only possible through the analog outputs or via HDMI/Fire Wire on the higher end Universal players
> 
> 
> What I was hearing, and the display on my receiver seems to be confirming, that it was receiving 6-Ch digital audio (5.1) through the *HDMI* connection (Aaron Neville-Devotion).
> 
> 
> If this thing actually plays *multichannel* DVD-Audio *through the HDMI*, it is a pleasant surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in the XA2 specs does it claim DVD-Audio 6-Ch playability. Am I confusing or imagining things?



That would be awesome, if true. I would love to hear the DVD-Audio version of the NIN "Downward Spiral" disc. Can anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/11877598
> 
> 
> That would be awesome, if true. I would love to hear the DVD-Audio version of the NIN "Downward Spiral" disc. Can anyone elaborate on this?



The XA2 does *not* play DVD-A material. It can play the multichannel tracks included on many DVD-A discs that are usually DTS or DD, but this is not the MLP encoded DVD-A material. I have confirmed this with the Beatles Love DVD-A.


----------



## chall87

After reading all the reviews on this player in various forums I had higher expectations for upconversion of SD-DVD's. Don't get me wrong this player is very good it's just in a side by side comparison of my HD-A1 player viewing the same DVD I couldn't notice any discernable difference in the output when projected on a 110" screen with Sony SXRD projector. I have two of the same DVD's of the Eagles Melborne concert and did an A-B comparison flipping between two HDMI connections. I was looking for some extra boost from the special chip they have for video processing but didn't see it in the picture quality. I also experienced the annoying freeze-up others complained about while watching a brand new "Knocked-Up" HD-DVD movie. It was the first movie I watched on the player. I subsequently upgraded to version 2.5 firmware and haven't seen anything since but have had only limited viewing time on the player. I'm a bit nervous given the other posts whether I have future problems with these freeze-ups. The only time I've seen them on my HD-A1 is when I get a heavily scratched up disk from Netflix. I've also noticed the lip sync issues others have mentioned. Nothing too bothersome but it is more prevalent than on the HD-A1.


Boot-up time to play a disk is about 12 seconds faster than my HD-A1. I also haven't seen the annoying HDMI connection errors if my projector isn't turned on or connected via my a/v receiver like with the HD-A1. The fit and finish of the player is a lot nicer than HD-A1 but haven't decided whether to keep or not. With the 5 free DVD's and 2 free one's from Amazon my net cost of the player is only about $350 so it's probably worth keeping and relegating my older player to my family room TV.


In summary it's a marginal upgrade from the HD-A1. This isn't too say it's not worth it. Outside of the very annoying slow bootup time and responsiveness of the player I continue to be impressed by the upconversion of SD-DVD's. Early on I did some comparisons with $2000 Denon players and this unit was as good or better at a fraction of the cost. I'm interested to see where the HD-A35 falls out.


----------



## rudolpht

If you had the A1 at start (when first offered) you'll remember how much slower it was compared to the XA2. That said, firmware upgrades has transitioned it from excruciating to merely painful. It's hard to fault the player too much on issues with HD-DVD as a whole. And given their are no miracles that can be accomplished on SD material, even with many times $ dedicated video processors, I'm surprised how well the unit does. Bottom line is as an upgrade there is a small delta and very incremental difference, but it's still very good.


----------



## Gary J

For some reason I have never found adding a few extra seconds to a 2 hour movie painful.


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chall87* /forum/post/11881210
> 
> 
> After reading all the reviews on this player in various forums I had higher expectations for upconversion of SD-DVD's. Don't get me wrong this player is very good it's just in a side by side comparison of my HD-A1 player viewing the same DVD I couldn't notice any discernable difference in the output when projected on a 110" screen with Sony SXRD projector. I have two of the same DVD's of the Eagles Melborne concert and did an A-B comparison flipping between two HDMI connections. I was looking for some extra boost from the special chip they have for video processing but didn't see it in the picture quality. I also experienced the annoying freeze-up others complained about while watching a brand new "Knocked-Up" HD-DVD movie. It was the first movie I watched on the player. I subsequently upgraded to version 2.5 firmware and haven't seen anything since but have had only limited viewing time on the player. I'm a bit nervous given the other posts whether I have future problems with these freeze-ups. The only time I've seen them on my HD-A1 is when I get a heavily scratched up disk from Netflix. I've also noticed the lip sync issues others have mentioned. Nothing too bothersome but it is more prevalent than on the HD-A1.
> 
> 
> Boot-up time to play a disk is about 12 seconds faster than my HD-A1. I also haven't seen the annoying HDMI connection errors if my projector isn't turned on or connected via my a/v receiver like with the HD-A1. The fit and finish of the player is a lot nicer than HD-A1 but haven't decided whether to keep or not. With the 5 free DVD's and 2 free one's from Amazon my net cost of the player is only about $350 so it's probably worth keeping and relegating my older player to my family room TV.
> 
> 
> In summary it's a marginal upgrade from the HD-A1. This isn't too say it's not worth it. Outside of the very annoying slow bootup time and responsiveness of the player I continue to be impressed by the upconversion of SD-DVD's. Early on I did some comparisons with $2000 Denon players and this unit was as good or better at a fraction of the cost. I'm interested to see where the HD-A35 falls out.



Thanks for your post.


Doesn't sound like upgrading from the A1 is really worth it. Especially if you have a better SD player in the rack too.


----------



## DonQijote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11877756
> 
> 
> The XA2 does *not* play DVD-A material. It can play the multichannel tracks included on many DVD-A discs that are usually DTS or DD, but this is not the MLP encoded DVD-A material. I have confirmed this with the Beatles Love DVD-A.



========================================



Thanks for the feedback. I guess it was too good to be true that the XA2 could actually play the DVD-A portion of a DVD-Audio disc. The multitrack sound that the XA2 is playing via HDMI sure is sounding great.


----------



## creggers

I'm having a problem with my new HD-XA2. When I hooked the unit up I received audio but no Video. After talking with Toshiba for an hour they instructed me to send the unit in for service. After waiting for a return tag for two weeks and another two weeks for them repairing it, I finally received it back yesterday. I hooked it back up again and NOTHING...no video again.

I also tried connecting it to a basic stand alone TV to try to eliminate any conflicting issues with other components and still nothing.

Any suggestions ????


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creggers* /forum/post/11896310
> 
> 
> Any suggestions ????



Yes, state your equipment and connections.


----------



## creggers

Right now it's connected to my processor Integra Research RDC-7. The TV is a 58" Panasonic Plasma (720) Like I said I also tried a direct connection to my kitchen TV and via RCA and still just a blue screen...no video.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11896342
> 
> 
> Yes, state your equipment and connections.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creggers* /forum/post/11896467
> 
> 
> Right now it's connected to my processor Integra Research RDC-7. The TV is a 58" Panasonic Plasma (720) Like I said I also tried a direct connection to my kitchen TV and via RCA and still just a blue screen...no video.



Where is the 'mode' switch on the front panel set? 1 or 2?


----------



## creggers

It came out of the box set to 2 but I changed it to 1 being that I am using a RCA connection until I get my new processor with HDMI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/11897275
> 
> 
> Where is the 'mode' switch on the front panel set? 1 or 2?


----------



## impala454

Got my XA2 yesterday, first impressions, very solid piece on the outside, playback of King Kong and Batman Begins was amazing on my Sammy DLP. Two beefs so far: I hooked it up to my network but it would not update through the network port (although I just DLed the CD image and updated it that way). The other thing I noticed is the tray sometimes sticks on that cover door on the way out. Other than those two (admittedly minor) issues I'm stoked. Especially w/the deal I got on it as a BB floor model.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impala454* /forum/post/11908664
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 yesterday...the tray sometimes sticks on that cover door on the way out...a BB floor model.



Note that this is not a problem normally so I'd guess your tray got mis-handled somehow. Maybe you can "bend it back" though!


----------



## impala454

ahh well it doesn't bug me too bad, especially since I got the thing for $369 as a display w/o box


----------



## PopcornReady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mullin* /forum/post/11848041
> 
> 
> After reading your post, I tried again and locked up in step 36! I tried the SETUP button as you suggested, but nothing happened. So then I pressed EJECT, even though there was no DVD in the tray, which got me out of the M55G screen, then I went into SETUP and reran the UPDATE. ...
> 
> So thanks for the help Little Buddy, you've solved a major problem of mine!



And thanks to both of you! It saved me grief with my new XA2 tonight. I remembered this post and, with ver 1.5 as shipped, had the same problem and this sequence resolved it right away. Now loaded with 2.5 and having a wonderful time. Thanks!


----------



## miata

I will be putting an HD-XA2 into a closed cabinet with active cooling. Does anybody know where would be the best place to put ventilation holes on the shelf? This will be the bottom self in a Salamander Chameleon cabinet which already has a 6"x6" square pattern at the spot that would be be directly under the HD-XA2.


----------



## thebishman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/11937077
> 
> 
> I will be putting an HD-XA2 into a closed cabinet with active cooling. Does anybody know where would be the best place to put ventilation holes on the shelf? This will be the bottom self in a Salamander Chameleon cabinet which already has a 6"x6" square pattern at the spot that would be be directly under the HD-XA2.




My XA-2 lives in a Synergy cabinet with the black steel doors and sides. No issues with heat at all. I did not install the back panels however on the cabinet as my cables are well hidden without them.

Bish


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebishman* /forum/post/11937206
> 
> 
> My XA-2 lives in a Synergy cabinet with the black steel doors and sides. No issues with heat at all. I did not install the back panels however on the cabinet as my cables are well hidden without them.
> 
> Bish



One of my goals is to seal the cabinet and have air filters (actually Scotchbright pads) at the air inlets to keep dust out. I've been playing with some fan controllers that are meant for PC overclockers, and so far it looks like they will do the job. I can set a temperature threshold and the fan speed will be adjusted automatically and even sound an alarm on either over-temperature or fan failure situations.


The other thing is that my HD-XA2 is really loud. I can't hear my PS3 in the same room, but I can hear the HD-XA2 from down the hall. And this is

with the HD-XA2 sitting on an open shelf. I don't know if the fan is defective or if the temperature controller is stuck. This is not consitent with what others are reporting, so I have to believe that my unit is defective. Putting the HD-XA2 in closed cabinet would really knock down the sound.


----------



## rudolpht

Well, I bought on a lark, maybe because the toy phenomenon was a number of years after my toy phase (except for consumer electronics), but Transformers was a good popcorn flick. Shows off the XA2 well, though a better than Dolby Digital Plus audio would have been appreciated, given the unfortunate lower capacity of HD DVD.


----------



## Lee Harvey

I am having an issue with my XA2 not outputing the full 1.5 Mb audio signal through the toslink/S/PDIF connections when playing DD+ or DTS soundtracks. I am just getting the plain old 448 Kb DD signal out of it. I have checked to see if it was my receiver not detecting the signal correctly but I hooked up my A1 and it outputs the 1.5 Mb signal off of Transformers and sounds better than when the XA2 plays it. My DTS light on the receiver comes on for the A1 but only the standard Dolby Digital light comes on when I switched to the XA2. Anyone seen this issue before?


----------



## 5TANGER

When is this 23.97fps or whatever firmware update coming out?


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11940410
> 
> 
> I am having an issue with my XA2 not outputing the full 1.5 Mb audio signal through the toslink/S/PDIF connections when playing DD+ or DTS soundtracks. I am just getting the plain old 448 Kb DD signal out of it. I have checked to see if it was my receiver not detecting the signal correctly but I hooked up my A1 and it outputs the 1.5 Mb signal off of Transformers and sounds better than when the XA2 plays it. My DTS light on the receiver comes on for the A1 but only the standard Dolby Digital light comes on when I switched to the XA2. Anyone seen this issue before?



I have the same issue with mine. I thought maybe I had to use the 5.1 analogue or HDMI output to get DD+


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/11940411
> 
> 
> When is this 23.97fps or whatever firmware update coming out?



Are you talking about the one that came out over a month ago or an update to the update?



Here's the original 1080p24 update thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=907145


----------



## unclewebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11940410
> 
> 
> I am having an issue with my XA2 not outputing the full 1.5 Mb audio signal through the toslink/S/PDIF connections when playing DD+ or DTS soundtracks. I am just getting the plain old 448 Kb DD signal out of it.



Toshiba did this to make the XA2 and A20 compatible with older receivers that don't support DTS. The A2 I have down converts to DTS like the gen 1 players which of course sounds much better than Dolby Digital. It would be nice if Toshiba could fix this with a firmware update so users with all players could choose whether Dolby True HD and Dolby Digital Plus get down converted to 1.5 mbps DTS or 640 kbps Dolby Digital.


With the XA2 you'll have to use the analog outputs to your receiver.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11940410
> 
> 
> I am having an issue with my XA2 not outputing the full 1.5 Mb audio signal through the toslink/S/PDIF connections when playing DD+ or DTS soundtracks. I am just getting the plain old 448 Kb DD signal out of it. I have checked to see if it was my receiver not detecting the signal correctly but I hooked up my A1 and it outputs the 1.5 Mb signal off of Transformers and sounds better than when the XA2 plays it. My DTS light on the receiver comes on for the A1 but only the standard Dolby Digital light comes on when I switched to the XA2. Anyone seen this issue before?



My Yamaha RX-V2500's display shows 640 kbps 5.1 DD with a Toslink connection when playing a DD+ or TrueHD track on the XA2. When a dts or PCM track is selected, the AVR shows 1536 kbps 5.1 dts with the Toslink connection.


I do however normally use the 5.1 analog outputs of the XA2. But sometimes with a disc that does not have TrueHD, I switch back to using SPDIF on bitstream so I can apply DD PLIIx for better 7.1 back channel surround decode.


----------



## Lee Harvey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unclewebb* /forum/post/11944673
> 
> 
> Toshiba did this to make the XA2 and A20 compatible with older receivers that don't support DTS. The A2 I have down converts to DTS like the gen 1 players which of course sounds much better than Dolby Digital. It would be nice if Toshiba could fix this with a firmware update so users with all players could choose whether Dolby True HD and Dolby Digital Plus get down converted to 1.5 mbps DTS or 640 kbps Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> With the XA2 you'll have to use the analog outputs to your receiver.




So, what you are saying here is that the A1 is the more flexible player able to pass the full 1.5 Mb DD+ signal of "Transformers" to my receiver. While the newer XA2 takes that 1.5 Mb DD+ signal and "Dumbs" it down to a 448 Kb signal to be more compatible with real old receivers and processors?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11945354
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying here is that the A1 is the more flexible player able to pass the full 1.5 Mb DD+ signal of "Transformers" to my receiver. While the newer XA2 takes that 1.5 Mb DD+ signal and "Dumbs" it down to a 448 Kb signal to be more compatible with real old receivers and processors?



Almost right. My Yamaha shows the "dumbed down" 5.1 DD to be at 640 kbps for the re-encode.


Where do you see 448 kbps DD displayed?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11945354
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying here is that the A1 is the more flexible player able to pass the full 1.5 Mb DD+ signal of "Transformers" to my receiver. While the newer XA2 takes that 1.5 Mb DD+ signal and "Dumbs" it down to a 448 Kb signal to be more compatible with real old receivers and processors?



The 1.5 mbps signal is DTS not DD+. DD+ can be up to 3.0mbps and cannot be sent over SPIDF. The A1 is transcoding to DTS.


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impala454* /forum/post/11916090
> 
> 
> ahh well it doesn't bug me too bad, especially since I got the thing for $369 as a display w/o box



Sweet price, i got mine at BB for 379 open box on Monday watched Transformers on tuesday and wow!!! Next stop PS3 at $399


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

Best player on the market, I don't see the A35 beating the XA2.


----------



## Lee Harvey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/11945381
> 
> 
> Almost right. My Yamaha shows the "dumbed down" 5.1 DD to be at 640 kbps for the re-encode.
> 
> 
> Where do you see 448 kbps DD displayed?



I am assuming that when the "Dolby Digital" indicator is lit that the signal is 448 Kb the DD standard. When the "DTS" indicator is lit anything coming in via a bitstream over the 448 Kb DD standard is considered by the receiver as a "DTS" signal. I will have load "Transformers" tonight and check the on-screen display and see what the XA2 thinks its outputing to the receiver.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11946739
> 
> 
> I am assuming that when the "Dolby Digital" indicator is lit that the signal is 448 Kb the DD standard. When the "DTS" indicator is lit anything coming in via a bitstream over the 448 Kb DD standard is considered by the receiver as a "DTS" signal. I will have load "Transformers" tonight and check the on-screen display and see what the XA2 thinks its outputing to the receiver.



The receiver lights up whatever format it detects as flagged in the bitstream. The bits per second is irrelevant.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Harvey* /forum/post/11946739
> 
> 
> I am assuming that when the "Dolby Digital" indicator is lit that the signal is 448 Kb the DD standard. When the "DTS" indicator is lit anything coming in via a bitstream over the 448 Kb DD standard is considered by the receiver as a "DTS" signal. I will have load "Transformers" tonight and check the on-screen display and see what the XA2 thinks its outputing to the receiver.



The 448 kbps DD standard was for a "per the rules" encode on a standard DVD. A very few titles actually broke the SD DVD rules and used 640 kbps. The actual standalone legacy 5.1 DD codec spec allows 640 kbps as a max bitrate. The Toshiba players (A20 & XA2) use this 640 kbps rate when they do a re-encode to legacy DD for S/PDIF output. My Yamaha RX-V2500 has a audio info video output display (composite and s-video) mode that shows the audio codec used, bitrates, flags, etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Digital 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The system is used in many bandwidth-limited applications other than DVD-Video, such as digital TV. The AC-3 standard allows a maximum coded bit rate of 640 kbit/s. 35 mm film prints use a fixed rate of 320 kbit/s. HD-DVD and DVD-Video discs are limited to 448 kbit/s, although many players can successfully play higher-rate bitstreams (which are non-compliant with the DVD specification).


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/11940983
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the one that came out over a month ago or an update to the update?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original 1080p24 update thread.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=907145



I was asking about the fix for the 1080p24 update.


----------



## cygnusx-1

Hey guys. Just picked up my XA2 and so far love it. I am having one problem however. Regardless of playing either an HD-DVD or a standard DVD, I am not getting 5.1 into my receiver. My receiver is a bit old school (Yamaha DSP-A1) and it only plays in Pro-Logic. I have read the manual and switched the sound settings from PCM to bitstream but it doesn't seem to help, in fact it turned the sounds off completely. I've read a few of the forums here and haven't found anything. Any ideas?


----------



## dobieck1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cygnusx-1* /forum/post/11953322
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Just picked up my XA2 and so far love it. I am having one problem however. Regardless of playing either an HD-DVD or a standard DVD, I am not getting 5.1 into my receiver. My receiver is a bit old school (Yamaha DSP-A1) and it only plays in Pro-Logic. I have read the manual and switched the sound settings from PCM to bitstream but it doesn't seem to help, in fact it turned the sounds off completely. I've read a few of the forums here and haven't found anything. Any ideas?



Well, bistream tells the HD-DVD not to decode the signal, and to send it to the receiver to decode. Now, if our old-school receiver does not have a DD Decoder, that would explain the no-sound issue.


You need to let the player decode, and send it to the reciever. The only way to do that without HDMI is via analog cables (RCA). The XA2 has 5.1 outs, does your receiver have 5.1 ins? I'm sure it has at least L/R ins. If it doesn't have 5.1 ins (My guess is if it doesn't decode DD, it probably won't have 5.1 ins), then the best you can do is 2 channel.


Need to upgrade the reciever man.


----------



## cygnusx-1

The receiver decodes DD and DTS. I am running an hdmi for the video and a coaxial connector for the audio.


----------



## turbe

Does anyone no for sure if the XA2 has a 1.3 or 1.3a HDMI port?


Since the 1.3a Specification was finalized and announced in November 2006, which is after the initial XA2 release, isn't it safe to say that it is only 1.3?


Even if it's just 1.3, I don't think there will be issues going forward as HDMI 1.3a only adds:


+ Modifications for Type C cable and sink.

+ Recommendation for source termination.

+ Remove the undershoot and maximum time limits for rise/fall.

+ CE-Link Related: CEC capacitance limit changed and a new altered form of CEC commands for timer control that has been brought back in.

+ Clarification of the range for RGB video quantization.




.S


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

The XA2 is HDMI 1.3a


-Robert


----------



## Dante101

is the XA2 better then the new A35 or w.e that newest model and highest one is? i dont know if i should buy the xa2 or wait for the a35


----------



## Alex solomon

I am having playback issues with the new replacement XA2 I received from Toshiba few days ago. I can't even watch a single SD DVD from beginning to end without the XA2 freezing. All DVD are brand new that play perfectly fine from beginning to end with my A1 and Oppo 970. I want to downgrade to previous firmware to see if that solves the problem. Anyone know where I can download older firmware? BTW, which firmware has the least reported issues?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/11966211
> 
> 
> I am having playback issues with the new replacement XA2 I received from Toshiba few days ago. I can't even watch a single SD DVD from beginning to end without the XA2 freezing. All DVD are brand new that play perfectly fine from beginning to end with my A1 and Oppo 970. I want to downgrade to previous firmware to see if that solves the problem. Anyone know where I can download older firmware? BTW, which firmware has the least reported issues?



Bummer. Unfortunately, firmware is not reversible...you cannot go back to prior versions.


Mark


----------



## Gary J

The XA2 can't take as much heat if you have it enclosed.


----------



## bigthys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/11965564
> 
> 
> The XA2 is HDMI 1.3a
> 
> 
> -Robert



Robert,

Any idea when Toshiba is going release the latest FW to allow the XA2 to bitstream the latest high-def audio formats undecoded to the AVR? Thanks!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11971075
> 
> 
> Robert,
> 
> Any idea when Toshiba is going release the latest FW to allow the XA2 to bitstream the latest high-def audio formats undecoded to the AVR? Thanks!



If you use it you are going to miss out on hi-res audio mixing in PIP, Menus, etc.


----------



## LMS252

I'm getting my XA2 setup for the first time and am experiencing a rather horrible picture. The unit outputs HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver which outputs HDMI to a Mitsubishi WD-65833. HDTV (via a Tivo Series 3) broadcasts look just fine. HD DVD output is incredibly grainy, pretty much unwatchable. It's very noticeable in dark areas but is present throughout. And it might be my mind playing tricks on me but it appears as if this problem is not present in the DVD menu (for the individual DVD) and the unit's setup screen. I've tried two different DVDs (Planet Earth and 300) and both exhibit the same problems.


Your help is appreciated.


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11971230
> 
> 
> I'm getting my XA2 setup for the first time and am experiencing a rather horrible picture. The unit outputs HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver which outputs HDMI to a Mitsubishi WD-65833. HDTV (via a Tivo Series 3) broadcasts look just fine. HD DVD output is incredibly grainy, pretty much unwatchable. It's very noticeable in dark areas but is present throughout. And it might be my mind playing tricks on me but it appears as if this problem is not present in the DVD menu (for the individual DVD) and the unit's setup screen. I've tried two different DVDs (Planet Earth and 300) and both exhibit the same problems.
> 
> 
> Your help is appreciated.



Don't know about Planet Earth but 300 does have a fair amount of grain but is definitely very watchable. Try another HD DVD if you have one.


----------



## bigthys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11971105
> 
> 
> If you use it you are going to miss out on hi-res audio mixing in PIP, Menus, etc.



for somebody like me who just wants to watch the movie and does not pay much attention to extra features i'd rather have the AVR decode the high-def audio codecs and get a better ear candy. i know for a fact that TrueHD and DTS-MA sounds better (i.e., more detailed, fuller, etc.) when processed through the AVR as opposed to getting PCM from the player (i've done several comparisons with different movies - most significant difference was exhibited by Batman Begins). this is just my own personal observation, and others may or may not agree with me.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11971453
> 
> 
> or may not agree with me.



You got that part right because PCM is bit for bit identical per Dolby and DTS licensing agreements.


----------



## bigthys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11971554
> 
> 
> You got that part right because PCM is bit for bit identical per Dolby and DTS licensing agreements.



and i say go with whatever works for you, listen with your own ears and not with anybody else.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11966235
> 
> 
> Bummer. Unfortunately, firmware is not reversible...you cannot go back to prior versions.
> 
> 
> Mark



Bummer! What to do now?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11966333
> 
> 
> The XA2 can't take as much heat if you have it enclosed.



My rack is open all around. The XA2 occupying one shelf with nothing on top of it.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11971772
> 
> 
> and i say go with whatever works for you, listen with your own ears and not with anybody else.



Yes, sometimes we hear what we want to hear.


----------



## bigthys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11972039
> 
> 
> Yes, sometimes we hear what we want to hear.



well, you really shouldn't be doing that. otherwise, you're just fooling yourself.


----------



## Gary J

You should really inform Dolby about your findings. They would be interested to investigate how bit-for-bit copies of the masters are being colored.


----------



## bigthys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11973245
> 
> 
> You should really inform Dolby about your findings. They would be interested to investigate how bit-for-bit copies of the masters are being colored.



maybe i should, along with the numerous folks in this forum who agree with me.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11973546
> 
> 
> maybe i should, along with the numerous folks in this forum who agree with me.



Absolutely, albeit "numerous" is still the vast minority. Maybe include those from the AV mainstream press and review sites that agree.


----------



## margate21

i am having problems with my xa2 showing 1080p. i have an onkyo 805, sony kdl2500v (which should be 1080p) all hooked up with hdmi. the xa2 and av both read multi ch (have selected bitstream) I am playing my first hd dvd (transformers) but it shows only 1080i. i cant seem to change the resolution to 1080p in the settings mode. do u think this has something to do with my cheapy hdmi cable. also why dont i see dd+, any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slimm* /forum/post/11971306
> 
> 
> Don't know about Planet Earth but 300 does have a fair amount of grain but is definitely very watchable. Try another HD DVD if you have one.



Well I put in Shooter and it looked pretty good. It might just be that Planet Earth is a much lower quality than I expected. The HD DVD looks worse than the HD broadcast.


----------



## cecaa850

I watched my first HDDVD last night, "Transformers". After reading about the LFE content in the movie, I was pretty stoked. After watching it however, I was very much let down. I have my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my pre-pro. From there it goes to my BFD and then to my sub amp. Bass on my Oppo DVD player seems fine, so I believe I'm having issues with my XA2's software or setup. I could only get about 2 bars of LFE signal on my BFD watching transformers. I was expecting to almost clip from such a strong LFE track, but I wasn't even close. I went through the XA2's setup looking for a dynamic compression setting but I didn't find one. Has anyone else experienced low LFE with HDMI output? I've read some old posts about low LFE via analog, but not HDMI. Any help is appreciated.


To the poster that thought Planet Earth was grainy on HDDVD, there must be something wriong somewhere. Most of it seems like you're looking out a window, the picture is spectacular.


----------



## mrgribbles

When I first started Transformers up I thought I had a bass problem, it was detailed but little ooomph. As the movie tore on the bass seemed to incrementally increase until it was deafening about 1/2 way through so I suspect that this is a case of track mixing, intentional on the part of the engineer. Thts my guess.


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11971772
> 
> 
> and i say go with whatever works for you, listen with your own ears and not with anybody else.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigthys* /forum/post/11971453
> 
> 
> for somebody like me who just wants to watch the movie and does not pay much attention to extra features i'd rather have the AVR decode the high-def audio codecs and get a better ear candy. i know for a fact that TrueHD and DTS-MA sounds better (i.e., more detailed, fuller, etc.) when processed through the AVR as opposed to getting PCM from the player (i've done several comparisons with different movies - most significant difference was exhibited by Batman Begins). this is just my own personal observation, and others may or may not agree with me.



But what is the "truth" here. Is TrueHD and DTS-MA identical to PCM or not ? Why is this a debatable issue ? Someone knows exactly what each format is, right ? This is not quite as clouded an issue as say, whether super high priced speaker cable sound better than less expensive stuff. Or is it ?


----------



## cecaa850




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/11976864
> 
> 
> When I first started Transformers up I thought I had a bass problem, it was detailed but little ooomph. As the movie tore on the bass seemed to incrementally increase until it was deafening about 1/2 way through so I suspect that this is a case of track mixing, intentional on the part of the engineer. Thts my guess.



I watched the whole movie and the bass just wasn't there. I've got 4 long throw 18" drivers in an Infinite Baffle for a sub. I barely felt (or heard) a thing. Something's not right with my setup.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/11976992
> 
> 
> Is TrueHD and DTS-MA identical to PCM or not ?



Once again, yes. See here .


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecaa850* /forum/post/11977201
> 
> 
> I watched the whole movie and the bass just wasn't there. I've got 4 long throw 18" drivers in an Infinite Baffle for a sub. I barely felt (or heard) a thing. Something's not right with my setup.



I just noticed there's a whole thread on this in the HD software forum. There seems to be mixed results, even to the point that people are comparing serial numbers on the disk. Once again, seems like an audio engineering thing at a quick glance.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11975889
> 
> 
> Well I put in Shooter and it looked pretty good. It might just be that Planet Earth is a much lower quality than I expected. The HD DVD looks worse than the HD broadcast.



There is something wrong with your setup, connection or display, The HD-DVD of Planet Earth was much better than either Dish or Direct broadcast on DiscoveryHD. I did A/B comparisons of both and the DVD has much more resolution, clearly noticeable.


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11977355
> 
> 
> Once again, yes. See here .



Thanks, but I'm afraid I dont have time to read a 36 page post to ferret out the answer. I'll just have to take your word for it.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/11978504
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm afraid I dont have time to read a 36 page post to ferret out the answer. I'll just have to take your word for it.



The bottom line is all in the first post.


----------



## av_fan

Does anyone still have HDMI handsdhake issues with their

receivers that have pre-1.3 HDMI, particularly Denon?


I have my XA2 hooked up to an AVR-4306. I have

a peculiar issue of the Denon not recognizing that the XA2

has shut off and going into a "clicking" loop looking

for something to switch to.


Using monoprice HDMI cables, maybe they'e the culprit?


Also, if I don't turn on things in the proper order

(Denon first, then TV, then XA2), the XA2 gives the message

that it is only transmitting in 480p.


I am using FW 2.0 on the XA2 and the latest on Denon.

I thought HDMI 1.3 was backward compatible as far

as handshaking is concerned ??










Thanks guys,


av_fan


----------



## home_theatre_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av_fan* /forum/post/11981278
> 
> 
> Does anyone still have HDMI handsdhake issues with their receivers that have pre-1.3 HDMI, particularly Denon?



One of my systems has an HD-XA2 connected to a Denon AVR-4806 with the 1080p upgrade. Both units are running the latest firmware. The HDMI 1.1 connection works fine in all respects.


Chase


----------



## av_fan

Hi Chase,


So can you describe what happens if you leave your

TV and receiver on, then switch off the XA2?


The receiver is supposed to do a couple of clicks,

then switch to "Stereo" or "Aux In" depending on

the "No Signal" option chosen (per Denon's manual).

About 10% of the time, mine does this. But, the

rest of the time, the Denon just goes into a clicking loop.


I've been on the phone with Denon and Toshiba tech

support, but no help is coming from either. They claim

it is a normal HDMI incompatibility.


I'm coming up on the return/exchange deadline

for my XA2, just trying to localize the problem


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecaa850* /forum/post/11977201
> 
> 
> I watched the whole movie and the bass just wasn't there. I've got 4 long throw 18" drivers in an Infinite Baffle for a sub. I barely felt (or heard) a thing. Something's not right with my setup.



I have my XA2 connected to Marantz SR8001 via HDMI. Using PCM, I get very little if any LFE. I haven't tried Transformers yet, but but 300 lacks LFE, and various others lack LFE. I'll have to try calling Toshiba.


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/11978205
> 
> 
> There is something wrong with your setup, connection or display, The HD-DVD of Planet Earth was much better than either Dish or Direct broadcast on DiscoveryHD. I did A/B comparisons of both and the DVD has much more resolution, clearly noticeable.



Well I've spent the last hour troubleshooting the poor video quality on my XA2. All connections from the XA2 to Onkyo TX-SR605 to Mitsubishi WD-65833 are through HDMI. I have:


1) Unplugged the unit from my receiver and plugged it into the TV directly;

2) Plugged the unit (via HDMI) into another TV (1080i LCD);

3) Changed all of the settings in the XA2's setup for video, one by one, to see if it made a difference;

4) Plugged the unit into the 1st TV via component cables.


So as I see it, I've determined it's not the TV, receiver, DVD video settings, HDMI cable, or HDMI output. Only thing that's left is the DVD player itself.


Am I missing anything? At this point I see no other option but to return the unit.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11986044
> 
> 
> Well I've spent the last hour troubleshooting the poor video quality on my XA2. All connections from the XA2 to Onkyo TX-SR605 to Mitsubishi WD-65833 are through HDMI. I have:
> 
> 
> 1) Unplugged the unit from my receiver and plugged it into the TV directly;
> 
> 2) Plugged the unit (via HDMI) into another TV (1080i LCD);
> 
> 3) Changed all of the settings in the XA2's setup for video, one by one, to see if it made a difference;
> 
> 4) Plugged the unit into the 1st TV via component cables.
> 
> 
> So as I see it, I've determined it's not the TV, receiver, DVD video settings, HDMI cable, or HDMI output. Only thing that's left is the DVD player itself.
> 
> 
> Am I missing anything? At this point I see no other option but to return the unit.



With Planet Earth, do you have the XA2 set for Auto, Movie or Video?


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/11986245
> 
> 
> With Planet Earth, do you have the XA2 set for Auto, Movie or Video?



Yes, lol. I presume you mean Film and not Movie but I tried all 3 settings to see if that would make a difference. It didn't.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11988812
> 
> 
> Yes, lol. I presume you mean Film and not Movie but I tried all 3 settings to see if that would make a difference. It didn't.



The Planet Earth discs are the HD version, right?, nobody switched them for the SD......


----------



## PeterDI

Howdy,


I just talked to Toshiba about my lousy XA2 (can you tell I am unhappy with it??) and they say there will not be a firmware upgrade to allow it to pass TrueHD and Master Audio via bitstream to a receiver. So do I now have a machine that shuts off at random and will not handle the codecs as I hoped? Anyone have info on this? Thank,


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterDI* /forum/post/11990292
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> I just talked to Toshiba about my lousy XA2 (can you tell I am unhappy with it??) and they say there will not be a firmware upgrade to allow it to pass TrueHD and Master Audio via bitstream to a receiver. So do I now have a machine that shuts off at random and will not handle the codecs as I hoped? Anyone have info on this? Thank,



It decodes TrueHD just fine for me.


----------



## B72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterDI* /forum/post/11990292
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> I just talked to Toshiba about my lousy XA2 (can you tell I am unhappy with it??) and they say there will not be a firmware upgrade to allow it to pass TrueHD and Master Audio via bitstream to a receiver. So do I now have a machine that shuts off at random and will not handle the codecs as I hoped? Anyone have info on this? Thank,





I'd be happy if it could just decode the DTS-MA internally and send it out as PCM ( if possible )


----------



## PeterDI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B72* /forum/post/11990714
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if it could just decode the DTS-MA internally and send it out as PCM ( if possible )



My understanding is that it only does the DTS core. But it does do the TrueHD and sends it PCM.


Still the turning off thing is a drag.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B72* /forum/post/11990714
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if it could just decode the DTS-MA internally and send it out as PCM ( if possible )



Do you own any HD-DVDs with a DTS-HD MA soundtrack?


----------



## home_theatre_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av_fan* /forum/post/11983480
> 
> 
> So can you describe what happens if you leave your TV and receiver on, then switch off the XA2? The receiver is supposed to do a couple of clicks, then switch to "Stereo" or "Aux In" depending on the "No Signal" option chosen (per Denon's manual).



IIRC, this is what mine does. To be honest, I've never paid much attention. However, I feel sure I would have noticed if the AVR-4806 went into a "clicking loop" when the HD-XA2 powers down. I'll keep a closer watch on this in the future.


Chase


----------



## impala454

A couple things I don't really understand (I apologize if these have been answered, maybe a FAQ in the OP would be a good idea?)


1. If Dolby TrueHD is an 8 channel spec, why does my player only have 6 channels of analog outputs?


2. If I let the player decode to PCM over HDMI, is that still only 6 channels?


3. What is the better choice, analog 6 channel or PCM over HDMI?


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/11990223
> 
> 
> The Planet Earth discs are the HD version, right?, nobody switched them for the SD......



Yes, but the graininess appears on more than just the Planet Earth DVD. I've tried several others to make sure it's not a problem with a particular disc.


Another interesting observation, the video output from the DVD player other than when the movie is playing (like the DVD setup screen, or even the open scene of Planet Earth when the planet becomes visible, or the menu of the DVDs) all play and look just fine. The problem is when the movie is being played.


And I'm really not that picky about things. I had two people over and we threw in Planet Earth and both immediately commented about how bad the picture looked.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11990802
> 
> 
> Do you own any HD-DVDs with a DTS-HD MA soundtrack?



All of Studio Canal's releases from Europe use DTS-HD MA.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11991979
> 
> 
> Yes, but the graininess appears on more than just the Planet Earth DVD. I've tried several others to make sure it's not a problem with a particular disc.
> 
> 
> Another interesting observation, the video output from the DVD player other than when the movie is playing (like the DVD setup screen, or even the open scene of Planet Earth when the planet becomes visible, or the menu of the DVDs) all play and look just fine. The problem is when the movie is being played.
> 
> 
> And I'm really not that picky about things. I had two people over and we threw in Planet Earth and both immediately commented about how bad the picture looked.



What does the XA2 display for output? What display are you using?


----------



## Newenglander

I would appreciate some advice from current owners of the XA2.


I have a 65" 1080p plasma monitor and the Sammy 1200 which produces a great picture on the set. I purchased the A30 since I want to have access to all of the latest releases, and the PQ with the A30 was terrible. I had all the connections right and is said it was outputting a 1080p signal. I finally returned it to the store since I could get a better picture upscaling standard DVD's.


Because of the large screen, it is very "signal sensitive" . I am wondering if I would get a better quality picture with the XA2 with the Reon chip?


If anyone has had experience with the XA2 or the A30 on a large screen TV I would really appreciate some advice.


Newenglander


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newenglander* /forum/post/11993306
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some advice from current owners of the XA2.
> 
> 
> I have a 65" 1080p plasma monitor and the Sammy 1200 which produces a great picture on the set. I purchased the A30 since I want to have access to all of the latest releases, and the PQ with the A30 was terrible. I had all the connections right and is said it was outputting a 1080p signal. I finally returned it to the store since I could get a better picture upscaling standard DVD's.
> 
> 
> Because of the large screen, it is very "signal sensitive" . I am wondering if I would get a better quality picture with the XA2 with the Reon chip?
> 
> 
> If anyone has had experience with the XA2 or the A30 on a large screen TV I would really appreciate some advice.



I can't speak for the A30, but the XA2 looks outstanding on my 100" RS-1 projection system. Upscaled DVDs look really, really, good, but HD DVD is clearly better. When I now watch a SD DVD, it looks out-of-focus in comparison.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11988812
> 
> 
> Yes, lol. I presume you mean Film and not Movie but I tried all 3 settings to see if that would make a difference. It didn't.




:







'movie' must be on the 'special' firmware version 


brain fart there....


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/11993283
> 
> 
> What does the XA2 display for output? What display are you using?



The XA2 displays 1080p for output. My main TV is a Mitsubishi WD-65833 (1080p DLP). Also tried it on a 1080i Magnavox LCD - same graininess problem on both.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11995325
> 
> 
> The XA2 displays 1080p for output. My main TV is a Mitsubishi WD-65833 (1080p DLP). Also tried it on a 1080i Magnavox LCD - same graininess problem on both.



Are these sets 1080 native or are they scalling to their 720 (or 768) native? Are the large, say 60 inch sets?


I'm sure you tried everything but:


I beleive the menus are recorded as video (30fps?), and the film itself in film (24fps)... is the Tosh set to film/video/auto?


I see more video noise (mosquito type) viewing many planet earth scenes on a 1080p kuro than a 768 Panny. 1080 displays will not cover up defects in the source as other displays may. You can try turning down the sharpness or playing with noise reduction... There are parts of Planet earth that look absolutely perfect and other parts with poor video (low light or ocean scenes). It varies from shot to shot. A subjective thing. Then again there may be something wrong with the player.


----------



## B72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11990802
> 
> 
> Do you own any HD-DVDs with a DTS-HD MA soundtrack?



No, no I do not currently own any HD-DVD's with DTS-HD MA


I have an XA2 and I love it to death - maybe , my comment didn't come off so well










regarding the hope that the XA2 will pass bitstream in a future update :


I was just trying to say, I would rather have the XA2 , being the flagship model , internally decode DTS-HD MA (PCM works for me, right now )


-just incase it starts showing up on titles -maybe the new 51gb discs they are working on ( ? )



but , by all means Toshiba , please add bitstream capability as well


- I want it all


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/11995497
> 
> 
> Are these sets 1080 native or are they scalling to their 720 (or 768) native? Are the large, say 60 inch sets?
> 
> 
> I'm sure you tried everything but:
> 
> 
> I beleive the menus are recorded as video (30fps?), and the film itself in film (24fps)... is the Tosh set to film/video/auto?
> 
> 
> I see more video noise (mosquito type) viewing many planet earth scenes on a 1080p kuro than a 768 Panny. 1080 displays will not cover up defects in the source as other displays may. You can try turning down the sharpness or playing with noise reduction... There are parts of Planet earth that look absolutely perfect and other parts with poor video (low light or ocean scenes). It varies from shot to shot. A subjective thing. Then again there may be something wrong with the player.



Well, I'm pretty sure my main TV is 1080 native. No where in the specs does it mention anything other than 1080p and the resolution is 1920x1080. I've tried the XA2 set to film, video, and auto to see if that made a difference - it didn't. Sharpness is pretty low but I haven't done anything with noise reduction.


The shot I keep going back to in Planet Earth is in chapter 2 of caves where the camera goes down into the bat cave. That scene is so grainy it makes me sick. I've looked at other scenes and have similar results. 300 was also really grainy.


I just don't know. I keep going back and forth on the reasons for this. I just can't accept the quality I'm getting.


----------



## ravenous

LMS252:


the grain in 300 is intended as an "art style" by the director.


The dark scenes in Planet earth are also meant to be grainy, this is color noise grain produced by the digital camera sensor due to low light conditions. Has absolutely nothing to do with your TV or HD-DVD. Just set your digital compact camera to ISO 800 or above and take a picture without flash. The result would be grainy also.


What you see is a result of the high resolution of HD-DVD in combination with Full-HD displays. Back in DVD times all grain was lost in the washed up image and by Mpeg artifacts.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B72* /forum/post/11996130
> 
> 
> I would rather have the XA2 , being the flagship model , internally decode DTS-HD MA (PCM works for me, right now )



How would you expect DTSHD-MA to sound compared to TrueHD which is bit-for-bit from the master sound track?


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/11996785
> 
> 
> The shot I keep going back to in Planet Earth is in chapter 2 of caves where the camera goes down into the bat cave. That scene is so grainy it makes me sick. I've looked at other scenes and have similar results. 300 was also really grainy.



As ravenous mentioned, you are seeing the video in high definition and with enough quality that you can see the limitations of the camera in many planet earth shots. 300 (as many other movies) is notorious for being grainy and pushed for artistic effect (they wanted a look and feel of a comic book). I don't think 300 is a good DVD to be showing off or evaluating HD player or display quality. Here's a link to a the New HD DVD User's PQ & AQ Reference Thread. View one of the DVDs in the Reference HD DVD Picture Quality and see what you think.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=856119


----------



## B72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/11997789
> 
> 
> How would you expect DTSHD-MA to sound compared to TrueHD which is bit-for-bit from the master sound track?



Honestly, I didn't realize TrueHD was bit for bit or equal to DTSHD-MA


I have never heard DTSHD-MA and cannot say there is a difference


so, I'm pretty ignorant about the subject


Although, I'm perfectly happy with what the XA2 can do right now

I guess I was being selfish , wanting my XA2 to do it all










I was just throwing another wish into the firmware update bag and now I find that was a pretty lame rookie move - so, let me retract it


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B72* /forum/post/11999481
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't realize TrueHD was bit for bit or equal to DTSHD-MA



It's equal to the _studio_ master so DTSHD-MA colors the signal in some fashion.


----------



## LMS252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/11997948
> 
> 
> As ravenous mentioned, you are seeing the video in high definition and with enough quality that you can see the limitations of the camera in many planet earth shots. 300 (as many other movies) is notorious for being grainy and pushed for artistic effect (they wanted a look and feel of a comic book). I don't think 300 is a good DVD to be showing off or evaluating HD player or display quality. Here's a link to a the New HD DVD User's PQ & AQ Reference Thread. View one of the DVDs in the Reference HD DVD Picture Quality and see what you think.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=856119



Well I'm certainly willing to give it a shot. I'll pick up one of the "reference" HD DVDs and see how it looks.


Here's another question, what's the best way of taking a picture of a scene? Yes, with a camera of course. But what settings produce the best picture so I can post a shot and see if others think the PQ is off?


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12000532
> 
> 
> It's equal to the _studio_ master so DTSHD-MA *colors* the signal in some fashion.



Please explain (technical). Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD MA are both lossless. Aside from the Dolby dialog normalization issue, how are they different from what went in the encoders?


----------



## Gary J

Well I don't know the difference but I would think DTS colors the recording somehow to differentiate themselves. If they are exactly the same loseless signal it makes DTSHD MA pretty useless in my opinion.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12003153
> 
> 
> Well I don't know the difference but I would think DTS colors the recording somehow to differentiate themselves. If they are exactly the same loseless signal it makes DTSHD MA pretty useless in my opinion.




Unless it is on a disc and a lossless Dolby format isn't (which would be more typical than both being on a disc).


----------



## elvisizer

with a lossless codec, you have to get the original bits that you put in out, or the codec is broken. therefore, if DTS HDMA colors the sound, it's broken. I don't think DTS would put out a broken codec.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12004089
> 
> 
> Unless it is on a disc and a lossless Dolby format isn't (which would be more typical than both being on a disc).



So if they both _were_ on a disc how would they be different?


----------



## elvisizer

they wouldn't be any different, unless one of them had downsampled the source, i.e. using 16 bit instead of 24.


----------



## Gary J

Then why the clamor for DTSHD-MA? Why don't studios just use TrueHD? Let me guess - DTS licensing fees are less.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12004358
> 
> 
> Then why the clamor for DTSHD-MA? Why don't studios just use TrueHD? Let me guess - DTS licensing fees are less.



That and you might, let me repeat might see more difference on blu-ray with MA. Since it can use 33% more bandwidth on Blu. They both use the same for HD DVD.


----------



## SteveMo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/12001721
> 
> 
> Well I'm certainly willing to give it a shot. I'll pick up one of the "reference" HD DVDs and see how it looks.
> 
> 
> Here's another question, what's the best way of taking a picture of a scene? Yes, with a camera of course. But what settings produce the best picture so I can post a shot and see if others think the PQ is off?



With a screen shot just tell people what camera you are using and what filters you applied to the image to make it as close to real life as you can get it. Try not to do anything to the pic that makes it look any different and check your image by magnifying it before you post it. An easy way to check brightness contrast and color is to hold up the cameras on screen display next to your picture and see if they look close. The conditions in the room (probably not ever one will turn out the same always) will possibly effect the quality or settings you may need to adjust. Try to capture the image at the highest possible resolution and make adjustments after/if you have made the image smaller to post. Don't use a flash and use any auto settings on the camera instead of portrait, landscape, night, modes etc. A tripod helps too. If your camera has a feature to delay the shot after you press the button use that as well. Screen shots are also cooler when you have some perspective of how large the image is such as standing in front of the screen or looking at other objects around it to get an idea.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12004358
> 
> 
> Then why the clamor for DTSHD-MA? Why don't studios just use TrueHD? Let me guess - DTS licensing fees are less.



Different studios have different preferences/agreements. Dolby is not necessarily the non-"core" default like SD discs. Competition/choice is good. The point would be to use the available lossless. Unfortunately the capacity of HD DVD reduces such choices, e.g., Transformers. It would make no sense to put 2 lossless on the same disc even if there was room (just use straight PCM).


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> If they are exactly the same loseless signal it makes DTSHD MA pretty useless in my opinion.



shakes head....whatever


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/12006183
> 
> 
> shakes head....whatever



Thanks for the analysis. That explains everything.










In any case I hope TrueHD remains the codec of choice. I don't think you can hear much difference between lossless and DD+ on all but the most revealing systems anyway.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12004358
> 
> 
> Then why the clamor for DTSHD-MA? Why don't studios just use TrueHD?



One of the Microsoft insiders posted that a soundtrack encoded with dts HD-MA will have a lower peak bitrate than an equivalent data stream encoded with TrueHD. Thus, even though the final output signal may be identical, TrueHD doesn't leave as much bandwidth available for video.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12007947
> 
> 
> Thanks for the analysis. That explains everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case I hope TrueHD remains the codec of choice. I don't think you can hear much difference between lossless and DD+ on all but the most revealing systems anyway.




Very interesting discussion. I wanted to add some details for the benefit of some readers who may not be as familiar with this technology.


It is entirely possible to compress digital audio (i.e., convert it into fewer bits so it fits in less space on a disk) without any loss at all. This means the uncompressed (decoded) signal is identical to the original. This is what everyone is talking about when we say "lossless coding". This is possible because there is a large amount of redundancy in typical audio, speech, music, etc that may be exploited mathematically.


It is also possible to compress audio in a manner which discards information in a way that it can never again be recovered. This is what is meant by a losy codec. Some of the reasons one might choose a lossy codec over a lossless one include: (1) it may be cheaper and require less processing power to implement, (2) the losses are carefully placed in regions of the decoded stream so as to minimize their perceptual impact, and most importantly (3) higher compression ratios can typically be achieved so you can fit more stuff on one disk.


In summary, the output of any two lossless codecs will be identical, though there may be differences in delay due to processing time. Aditional delay can be used to accomodate swings in peak bitrate without requiring more bandwidth. Also, a well designed lossy codec is not necessarily a bad thing. After all, all digital audio is a lossy version of the original analog because the digitization process requires that the analog input be low-pass filtered before sampling to prevent aliasing (confusing one frequency for another). For most audio this low pass filter is set at about 20KHz so all the information above this frequency is lost forever. But since this is beyond the range of human hearing nobody cares. It is "perceptually" lossless. Similarly amazing stuff can be done within the range of hearing. Let your ears be the judge.


You can read tons more about this sort of stuff if you look up audio compression on wikipedia.


Rich


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12007947
> 
> 
> Thanks for the analysis. That explains everything.



The "First End User Reports!" thread is not really the place to discuss and analyze the various lossy vs lossless advanced audio codec technical performance/issues. Already been discussed in detail plenty of other places on AVS and elsewhere. Try using Google to find some meaty threads more on topic.


----------



## Josh Z

The DTS-HD MA codec itself should not color the audio in any way. Like TrueHD, the intent is that the lossless codec is bit-for-bit identical to the master it's sourced from.


That said, DTS has a history of "sweetening" the audio mixes of soundtracks they've been authorized to master themselves, usually by beefing up the bass. This would be applied to the master itself prior to compression encoding. DTS laserdiscs were famous for their pumped-up bass, which led most viewers to believe that the DTS codec was superior to Dolby Digital, even though the codec had nothing to do with it.


The DTS business model changed over the years, and on the majority of DVDs or High-Def discs with DTS soundtracks, the company simply licensed out their codec to the applicable studios, doing no mastering or sweeting to the audio. It may still happen on occasion, however.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12009844
> 
> 
> The DTS business model changed over the years, and on the majority of DVDs or High-Def discs with DTS soundtracks, the company simply licensed out their codec to the applicable studios, doing no mastering or sweeting to the audio. It may still happen on occasion, however.



Overall then I think the inability of the XA-2 to decode DTSHD-MA is not that big a deal unless the studios decide to use it more exclusively to TrueHD. And if there is not much difference chances are they will not.


----------



## littlesaint

Lossless compression is not exactly a bit-for-bit copy of the original otherwise it wouldn't be compressed







. TrueHD (and I would guess DTS-HD) uses a variable bitrate encoder, so it uses the minimum amount of bits to encode a given sample. If a sample only needs 16 bits to reproduce without any degradation, it only uses 16 bits even if the original was 24 bits. So it is lossless with respect to the audio content, not necessarily the data stream. However, the resulting audio is indistinguishable from the original PCM.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12010219
> 
> 
> Overall then I think the inability of the XA-2 to decode DTSHD-MA is not that big a deal unless the studios decide to use it more exclusively to TrueHD. And if there is not much difference chances are they will not.



Studio Canal's HD DVDs from Europe all use DTS-HD MA decoding.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12011644
> 
> 
> Lossless compression is not exactly a bit-for-bit copy of the original otherwise it wouldn't be compressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Once decoded, a lossless track is bit-for-bit identical to the master.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12022216
> 
> 
> Studio Canal's HD DVDs from Europe all use DTS-HD MA decoding.



How many titles is that, and how many are not Blu-ray re-releases?


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12022230
> 
> 
> Once decoded, a lossless track is bit-for-bit identical to the master.



Yes, once decoded. The decoder will restore any dropped or matrixed information to return the original bitrate per channel. However, there are engineering decisions made prior to encoding that could result in the decoded data stream _not_ being identical to the original studio master. Low-pass filters or bitrate dithering can be employed which do not change the resulting audio in any noticeable way, but do change the bitstream prior to encoding to give better compression results. Of course this is a studio decision, not something inherent to lossless compression.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12022689
> 
> 
> Yes, once decoded. The decoder will restore any dropped or matrixed information to return the original bitrate per channel. However, there are engineering decisions made prior to encoding that could result in the decoded data stream _not_ being identical to the original studio master. Low-pass filters or bitrate dithering can be employed which do not change the resulting audio in any noticeable way, but do change the bitstream prior to encoding to give better compression results. Of course this is a studio decision, not something inherent to lossless compression.



By definition, a compression scheme is lossless only if the compressed/decompressed bitstream contains all the information that was contained in the original bitstream. Strictly speaking, the output information does not have to be in a format that is the same as the input, but it does mean that all the information is there so you could reconstruct a bit-exact copy of the input if desired.


Now if this information is there, but modified in some way (like adding gain to bass frequencies for example) I suppose you could still say this is lossless in the informational sense but it is misleading. In the context of audio processing I think most people would expect lossless to mean that the reconstructed stream is an exact copy of the original.


But then, what does this have to do with my XA2 user experience...;-)


Just fun.

Rich


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/12022961
> 
> 
> By definition, a compression scheme is lossless only if the compressed/decompressed bitstream contains all the information that was contained in the original bitstream. Strictly speaking, the output information does not have to be in a format that is the same as the input, but it does mean that all the information is there so you could reconstruct a bit-exact copy of the input if desired.
> 
> 
> Now if this information is there, but modified in some way (like adding gain to bass frequencies for example) I suppose you could still say this is lossless in the informational sense but it is misleading. In the context of audio processing I think most people would expect lossless to mean that the reconstructed stream is an exact copy of the original.
> 
> 
> But then, what does this have to do with my XA2 user experience...;-)
> 
> 
> Just fun.
> 
> Rich



If DTS-HD MA decoding ever becomes available fro the XA2, it creates the philosophical argument that if both it and TrueHD are lossless, why choose one over the other. The method of compression, and any embedded post-processing may come into play in that argument. It seems US HD-DVD studios have made their choice, but what if DTS-HD is the _better_ method?


----------



## CountachQV

Ok. Just ordered it today. Will go with my Onkyo 875 and the JVC 70". Hope I made the right choice vs Blue ray

All i need now is a pair of B& W 602 S3 if anuone has these in excellent shape let me know.


----------



## CountachQV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/11992876
> 
> 
> All of Studio Canal's releases from Europe use DTS-HD MA.




Could I buy foreign movies on HD DVD there, lets say French movies and be able to play them fine over here using my X2 ?


----------



## ghettogreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CountachQV* /forum/post/12023848
> 
> 
> Could I buy foreign movies on HD DVD there, lets say French movies and be able to play them fine over here using my X2 ?



Yes, the HD DVD format has no region encoding like DVDs and most Blu-Rays.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12023569
> 
> 
> If DTS-HD MA decoding ever becomes available fro the XA2, it creates the philosophical argument that if both it and TrueHD are lossless, why choose one over the other. The method of compression, and any embedded post-processing may come into play in that argument. It seems US HD-DVD studios have made their choice, but what if DTS-HD is the _better_ method?



In terms of quality, both are equal. The benefit to DTS-HD MA is that is contains a "core" lossy DTS track that can be extracted by hardware that doesn't support the full lossless extension. TrueHD has no extractable "core", hence the reason most HD DVDs include a redudant DD+ track to go with it (technically, HD DVD players are only required to decode TrueHD at 2-channels, whereas DD+ decoding to 5.1 is mandatory). Thus, a DTS-HD MA track is larger in size than a TrueHD track, but does not necessitate a separate lossy soundtrack encoding.


----------



## hhord2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/12009770
> 
> 
> The "First End User Reports!" thread is not really the place to discuss and analyze the various lossy vs lossless advanced audio codec technical performance/issues. Already been discussed in detail plenty of other places on AVS and elsewhere. Try using Google to find some meaty threads more on topic.




rpauls--thank you for the details and especially thanks for putting it in this thread. There may be some of us (like me) that don't know enough about some of this to even know where to look. Now I know where to look deeper into this if I choose to look.


----------



## Paul Logan

The XA2 passes non-compressed Dolby TrueHD out of the 5.1 analog outputs correct???


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Logan* /forum/post/12038686
> 
> 
> The XA2 passes non-compressed Dolby TrueHD out of the 5.1 analog outputs correct???



Yes Paul, I think that it does, but I don't use these because there is no way to add audio delay on this path, and this was causing lip sync issues for me.


----------



## sharkcohen

Well, looks like we're not getting HBR in October, unless a firmware update is released tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Paul Logan

thank you---I have confirmed this with Toshiba


----------



## Mr. Cinema




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis Oblow* /forum/post/11823576
> 
> 
> XA2's shut down if they're too hot. Try moving it to a better ventilated spot



Is this a new problem or has this always been the case? I don't remember reading about XA2's shutting off due to heat until a few weeks ago.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Cinema* /forum/post/12052359
> 
> 
> Is this a new problem or has this always been the case? I don't remember reading about XA2's shutting off due to heat until a few weeks ago.



There were a few reports last Feb of users who were using 1080p via *HDMI* having problems. The best solution for them was getting the XA2 replaced with another -- seemed to solve the problem for most. I use component video and never had my XA2 shut down unexpectively even though it is not really well ventilated.


----------



## SteveMo

Quick question about the update - I went through steps 1 through 5 and the player powered itself off and ejected the disk. I took the disk out and powered it up again without the disk inside. It says


> Quote:
> Updating starts. Do not turn off during the update although no dialogues or screens will appear. After the update is complete, the power will automatically turn off."



Do I put the disk back in before I select ok?


----------



## SteveMo

bump ^


----------



## SteveMo




> Quote:
> Yes, same results for me, but I used the zip file burned to a CD-RW.
> 
> 
> I left the room initially, and when I went back, the player was off and the tray was open. I took the disc out and powered-up, and it began again. At first I thought, "oh no!, I shouldn't have removed the disc", but it was OK. Confirm 2.5 up and running, although with a 60Hz display and no DVI, not sure I really needed it.....



Alright


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveMo* /forum/post/12053267
> 
> 
> Quick question about the update - I went through steps 1 through 5 and the player powered itself off and ejected the disk. I took the disk out and powered it up again without the disk inside. It says
> 
> 
> Do I put the disk back in before I select ok?



No, it just updates from what was downloaded off the disc. Usually a DVD-R works better, but if it worked, it sounds like it worked. After it shuts down you can power back up.


----------



## bori

My player freezes during a fast forward or Rewind. I have to unfreeze it by pressing the stop button. Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## SteveMo

It worked I checked the version. My A30 never showed as updated. It has since been returned but it worked the way it was supposed to. I have everything hooked up now I'm just trying things out.


----------



## SteveMo

Why does it only output 480i over my component? Was that something I overlooked? It says 480i on the OSD. I have it set to 1080i.


----------



## SteveMo

Nevermind. looks like I am just out of watching the tv in the lobby at the same time. Worth the trade off if I can adjust picture.


----------



## SteveMo

I could just use the other transcoder too I think lol.


----------



## SteveMo

Picture adjustments Work. Time to have some coffee and watch my Matrix trilogy again










Edit: Nope more reading to do.


----------



## bweissman

Argh. The HD-XA2 doesn't have the ability to show remaining time on an HD DVD title. It shows only elapsed time. My old (Pioneer) DVD player was able to display remaining time. I used this feature often ("how much time is left on this clunker of a movie?"; "should I take a bathroom break now or wait?") Why oh why did Toshiba leave this out? I find it hard to imagine it's a format limitation. Grumble.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12062072
> 
> 
> Argh. The HD-XA2 doesn't have the ability to show remaining time on an HD DVD title. It shows only elapsed time. My old (Pioneer) DVD player was able to display remaining time. I used this feature often ("how much time is left on this clunker of a movie?"; "should I take a bathroom break now or wait?") Why oh why did Toshiba leave this out? I find it hard to imagine it's a format limitation. Grumble.




It does, hit display on the remote and the time changes to remaining.


----------



## tomsavini

Anyone have a blue line when using aToshibaplayer?


It is there with my XA2, and when I used the A1. Installed all the SWuppdates, no changes...


In the left of the picture, a vertical blue line where the picture stops.

I can use 2,5% overscan on my Black Wing two and it isn't there, but overscan s**ks.


it is only there when using Toshiba HD DVDplayer, not when using PS3, DVDplayer or ano other item I have tried.

Everything is connected with HDMI cables.

Checked cables, switched cables - no change.

Switched input on reciever as well.


Almost drives me mad...


I do wan't to use the XA2 for DVD's because of the good scaling, but the line is so irritating...


this has been discussed before;
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=892565 


Just wondered if somebody had any news










Btw; my lexicon preamp with hdmi have the latest software (1080p 24)


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12062072
> 
> 
> .....("how much time is left on this clunker of a movie?"; "should I take a bathroom break now or wait?") Why oh why did Toshiba leave this out? I find it hard to imagine it's a format limitation. Grumble.



Try the pause button [||], it works great in that situation...no more worries.....


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12062072
> 
> 
> Argh. The HD-XA2 doesn't have the ability to show remaining time on an HD DVD title. It shows only elapsed time. My old (Pioneer) DVD player was able to display remaining time. I used this feature often ("how much time is left on this clunker of a movie?"; "should I take a bathroom break now or wait?") Why oh why did Toshiba leave this out? I find it hard to imagine it's a format limitation. Grumble.



If you push the INFO button, time remaining is displayed on the player's front panel.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12062072
> 
> 
> "should I take a bathroom break now or wait"



Believe me, if you were over 50, show-time-remaining would NOT get in your way!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/12066200
> 
> 
> It does, hit display on the remote and the time changes to remaining.



No it doesn't. On my HD-XA2, Display is a toggle. One press shows info on the on-screen display, and the second press removes the info. Are you sure you have a HD-XA2?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/12069153
> 
> 
> Try the pause button [||], it works great in that situation...no more worries.....



No it doesn't. All it does is pause. I get no info displayed. Are you sure you have a HD-XA2?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12070637
> 
> 
> If you push the INFO button, time remaining is displayed on the player's front panel.



What are you talking about? There is no INFO button on the HD-XA2.


----------



## Hakka

He means the Display button.


hakka.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/12077913
> 
> 
> He means the Display button.
> 
> 
> hakka.



Wrong in any case. No number of pushes of the Display button shows time remaining on an HD DVD.


----------



## Hakka

He's not wrong. Press the display button and the remaining time is displayed on the front panel display of the player (provided you haven't dimmed the display).



Hakka.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/12078365
> 
> 
> Press the display button and the remaining time is displayed on the front panel display of the player...



...which is where you'd want it anyway so you can "sneak a peek" at the time without disrupting the viewing for anyone else.


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12080685
> 
> 
> ...which is where you'd want it anyway so you can "sneak a peek" at the time without disrupting the viewing for anyone else.



Yeah, but only if your vision is good enough to see it from 12 ft away.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slimm* /forum/post/12081400
> 
> 
> Yeah, but only if your vision is good enough to see it from 12 ft away.



If your vision isn't good enough for that, HD won't be all that much better either........ is it time for new glasses?


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/12081690
> 
> 
> If your vision isn't good enough for that, HD won't be all that much better either........ is it time for new glasses?



Believe me, HD is a whole lot better, but it is time for glasses, not new though.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/12078365
> 
> 
> He's not wrong. Press the display button and the remaining time is displayed on the front panel display of the player (provided you haven't dimmed the display).
> 
> 
> Hakka.



You are right. I stand corrected. My player, however, is at the far end of the room from my viewing position. I generally operate my XA2 with the display half-dimmed to get rid of the bright blue bar, so it's not easy to make out the dim, distant numbers.


I will now revise my original gripe to specify that Tosh should have put this important piece of information ON SCREEN along with the elapsed time display.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12083341
> 
> 
> You are right. I stand corrected. My player, however, is at the far end of the room from my viewing position. I generally operate my XA2 with the display half-dimmed to get rid of the bright blue bar, so it's not easy to make out the dim, distant numbers.
> 
> 
> I will now revise my original gripe to specify that Tosh should have put this important piece of information ON SCREEN along with the elapsed time display.




There will always be something to complain about..


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12080685
> 
> 
> ...which is where you'd want it anyway so you can "sneak a peek" at the time without disrupting the viewing for anyone else.



No such luck. Pressing the button brings up an info box on screen that tells you the video and audio codecs used, among other things.


Why Toshiba didn't just put the Time Remaining info in there as well is a mystery.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12086134
> 
> 
> Pressing the button brings up an info box on screen...Why Toshiba didn't just put the Time Remaining info in there as well is a mystery.



Oops I guess I shoulda looked myself before posting.


I will confess though that usually I DON'T WANT TO KNOW time remaining, or anything that might tip-off where I am in the story. Maybe the Japanese have taken this particular anal-ity to the design.


----------



## bweissman

Have you guys noticed that there are five, count 'em, five separate pieces of protective plastic which need to be peeled off the HD-XA2's remote control?


----------



## bossmammoth

I am looking into upgrade my A2 to XA2. Basically for the Silicon Reon chip and 5.1 analoge out, 24p, etc.


Anyone know any good deal around?


Thanks.


----------



## SteveMo

The XA2 remote works better for me also so that is another +


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossmammoth* /forum/post/12126130
> 
> 
> Anyone know any good deal around?



FWIW, I picked up a refurbished unit from Amazon subsidiary Warehouse Deals on the Amazon.com website. I don't see any there right now, but if you keep your eyes open you might find one online there or elsewhere. The price was _significantly_ less than 'new' and the unit arrived in perfect shape.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/12121312
> 
> 
> Have you guys noticed that there are five, count 'em, five separate pieces of protective plastic which need to be peeled off the HD-XA2's remote control?



There's a remote? ;-)


I only use the harmony now. My other 5 remotes just live in the drawer in case I ever need them. Too bad though, looks like a really nice xa2 remote, bet they could have reduced the price 50 bucks if they omitted this. What a waste of money to include remotes with every product these days.


----------



## REALBUSYBEE

hi everyone,


i just bought the famous hd-xa2, strong machine. i update it and plug it to my yamaha htr-6190 (RX-v1800) via hdmi, from receiver to my lcd 1920x1080 i (1080p available only thru vga analog input) hd-xa2 only show 1080i rez. but thats ok.


from hd-xa2 setup, on audio i choose hdmi pcm & spdif pcm(even if i dont use optical output). I put the Superman Returns and select truehd audio.


Now come my insatisfaction.


On my receiver screen PCM HDMi straight pcm ,but no TrueHd logo appears even if my receiver allow it. Please Help.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REALBUSYBEE* /forum/post/12132531
> 
> 
> hi everyone,
> 
> 
> i just bought the famous hd-xa2, strong machine. i update it and plug it to my yamaha htr-6190 (RX-v1800) via hdmi, from receiver to my lcd 1920x1080 i (1080p available only thru vga analog input) hd-xa2 only show 1080i rez. but thats ok.
> 
> 
> from hd-xa2 setup, on audio i choose hdmi pcm & spdif pcm(even if i dont use optical output). I put the Superman Returns and select truehd audio.
> 
> 
> Now come my insatisfaction.
> 
> 
> On my receiver screen PCM HDMi straight pcm ,but no TrueHd logo appears even if my receiver allow it. Please Help.



The XA2 decodes the TrueHD and sends the raw PCM to the receiver. Same thing just no "lights".


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REALBUSYBEE* /forum/post/12132531
> 
> 
> hi everyone,
> 
> 
> i just bought the famous hd-xa2, strong machine. i update it and plug it to my yamaha htr-6190 (RX-v1800) via hdmi, from receiver to my lcd 1920x1080 i (1080p available only thru vga analog input) hd-xa2 only show 1080i rez. but thats ok.
> 
> 
> from hd-xa2 setup, on audio i choose hdmi pcm & spdif pcm(even if i dont use optical output). I put the Superman Returns and select truehd audio.
> 
> 
> Now come my insatisfaction.
> 
> 
> On my receiver screen PCM HDMi straight pcm ,but no TrueHd logo appears even if my receiver allow it. Please Help.



If you want to see the TrueHD logo on your receiver you need to send it "Bitstream" and have the receiver do the decode. When the XA2 is set to "PCM", the audio is decoded in the XA2 and sent to the receiver as "PCM" or "MultiChannel PCM". The bad news is as of right now the XA2 WILL NOT pass the HD audio codecs (i.e. "TrueHD") via "Bitstream". There is supposed to be a firmware update that will allow this coming sometime soon.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/12133101
> 
> 
> If you want to see the TrueHD logo on your receiver you need to send it "Bitstream" and have the receiver do the decode. When the XA2 is set to "PCM", the audio is decoded in the XA2 and sent to the receiver as "PCM" or "MultiChannel PCM". The bad news is as of right now the XA2 WILL NOT pass the HD audio codecs (i.e. "TrueHD") via "Bitstream". There is supposed to be a firmware update that will allow this coming sometime soon.



Just to be clear, the only difference between bitstream and pcm is the logo displayed on the front of the receiver. The actual audio is the same.


----------



## REALBUSYBEE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/12133101
> 
> 
> If you want to see the TrueHD logo on your receiver you need to send it "Bitstream" and have the receiver do the decode. When the XA2 is set to "PCM", the audio is decoded in the XA2 and sent to the receiver as "PCM" or "MultiChannel PCM". The bad news is as of right now the XA2 WILL NOT pass the HD audio codecs (i.e. "TrueHD") via "Bitstream". There is supposed to be a firmware update that will allow this coming sometime soon.



Thank OhioLefty,


1- Is Truehd the only unsupported codecs from this player.

2- Did i make a wrong choice by adding $700 + taxes on this player.

3- Wich hd-dvd titles can make me enjoy the true benefit of this player.


If i go to hd-xa2 player, setup, on audio, I already put spdif: bitstream (even if i dont use optical output). On HDMI audio, i have choice of this select: auto, pcm, downmixed pcm. So, what to choose.


Thx .


----------



## REALBUSYBEE

** The bad news is as of right now the XA2 WILL NOT pass the HD audio codecs (i.e. "TrueHD") via "Bitstream". **


If i understand correctly being by *pcm * let you experience all the flavor of hd audio.

So no matter that any logo appears in front of receiver if this receiver HTR-6190 capable of decoding all the codecs audio format, in set to PCM, i'm in bussness.

I hope i understood correctly.


----------



## REALBUSYBEE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12133190
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, the only difference between bitstream and pcm is the logo displayed on the front of the receiver. The actual audio is the same.



If i understand correctly, if the receiver(Yamaha HTR-6190), is set to PCM(hdmi) and the HD-XA2 set to PCM(hdmi), no matter if any logo appears or not i still will enjoy the true Hd sound experience of the hd-dvd support. Am i correct.


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REALBUSYBEE* /forum/post/12133542
> 
> 
> If i understand correctly, if the receiver(Yamaha HTR-6190), is set to PCM(hdmi) and the HD-XA2 set to PCM(hdmi), no matter if any logo appears or not i still will enjoy the true Hd sound experience of the hd-dvd support. Am i correct.



Yes.


----------



## Roger Clark

How are you guys setting up the player for HDMI? I was using an older receiver and just using the coaxial digital connection, but I just got a Dennon 3808CI and have switched over to HDMI (XA2).


When I have the HDMI setting set to either Auto or PCM, the receiver acts as though it's getting two channel and just applies whatever matrix processing I have set (IE: Dobly PLII).


However, I noticed that if I set the Number of Speakers to 5.1 in the player (leaving all the speaker sizes at 0 and distances at 0, etc.), I then get Multi-Channel displayed on the reciever and the sound is obviously descrete 5.1 (though I can't tell what flavor).


Also, I do not know how to select TrueHD when I play a DVD. When I pull up the menu options for the two disks I have (King Kong and Terminator III), the only multi channel options is DD5.1. How do I get to the TrueHD selection?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REALBUSYBEE* /forum/post/12133542
> 
> 
> If i understand correctly, if the receiver(Yamaha HTR-6190), is set to PCM(hdmi) and the HD-XA2 set to PCM(hdmi), no matter if any logo appears or not i still will enjoy the true Hd sound experience of the hd-dvd support. Am i correct.



If it is multi channel PCM; not 2 channel PCM.


----------



## Gary J

Read some of this thread. These questions have been answered many times over.


----------



## wadeh911

My movie playback over HDMI stopped working a few days after 2.5 update. Changed cables, HDMI input into Sony SXRD, problem remains. Strangest thing, HD-XA2 video in setup mode displays properly, as soon as I press play, resolution remains at 1080i but no picture to tv. Component outputs on HD are fine, but no upconversion of regular DVD. Changed output resolution to 720P and 480P over HDMI but still no picture. Switch behind panel set to 2. Other HDMI sources work properly.


Is there a way to take HD-xa2 to a prior software version. Tried loading ISO of 2.0 but player gives error when I try to load.


Help!


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12135237
> 
> 
> Read some of this thread. These questions have been answered many times over.




Gee thanks, I'll sift through some of the more than 2400 posts and see if I can find the answers


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/12136410
> 
> 
> Gee thanks, I'll sift through some of the more than 2400 posts and see if I can find the answers



Roger, use the "Search this thread" tool. It works great.


Mark


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/12136410
> 
> 
> Gee thanks, I'll sift through some of the more than 2400 posts and see if I can find the answers



Good idea. Or use the search function.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wadeh911* /forum/post/12135266
> 
> 
> My movie playback over HDMI stopped working a few days after 2.5 update. Changed cables, HDMI input into Sony SXRD, problem remains. Strangest thing, HD-XA2 video in setup mode displays properly, as soon as I press play, resolution remains at 1080i but no picture to tv. Component outputs on HD are fine, but no upconversion of regular DVD. Changed output resolution to 720P and 480P over HDMI but still no picture. Switch behind panel set to 2. Other HDMI sources work properly.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to take HD-xa2 to a prior software version. Tried loading ISO of 2.0 but player gives error when I try to load.
> 
> 
> Help!



No way to go back, only forward. Did you try to reload latest again. Sounds like something other than update. No upconversion on components normal. Assume you tried switch back to 1 also.


----------



## Doom4420

I was just curious. Has anyone replaced the rear fan on the Xa2 yet? If so, what did you get and what is the proper fan size for the unit? Any help would be appreciated. Love the player, just too loud in my open rack. Thanks!


----------



## B72

+1 on the replacement fan


----------



## wadeh911

rudolpht


As soon as player loads ISO disc, it ask for an OK for an update, I answer yes and display says this update has already been completed. So, trying to reload even the current ISO version would not take.


I contacted Toshiba, gave them symptoms, they were excellent in working thru same troubleshooting steps I had already taken, but I cooperated none the less. Toshiba Customer Solutions concluded the unit needed to be shipped to their Toshiba Depot Repair in Haverhill MA for service repair at no charge, under warranty. Repairs normally complete within 3 days of receipt. Unit being shipped back tomorrow for repair/replacement.


Thanks to anyone who offered any ideas on this unusual problem. I will report how repair process turns out.


Wade


----------



## BuckNaked

Just a reminder, there is another good thread over here:

XA2 Bass Management


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wadeh911* /forum/post/12174647
> 
> 
> rudolpht
> 
> 
> As soon as player loads ISO disc, it ask for an OK for an update, I answer yes and display says this update has already been completed. So, trying to reload even the current ISO version would not take.
> 
> 
> I contacted Toshiba, gave them symptoms, they were excellent in working thru same troubleshooting steps I had already taken, but I cooperated none the less. Toshiba Customer Solutions concluded the unit needed to be shipped to their Toshiba Depot Repair in Haverhill MA for service repair at no charge, under warranty. Repairs normally complete within 3 days of receipt. Unit being shipped back tomorrow for repair/replacement.
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who offered any ideas on this unusual problem. I will report how repair process turns out.
> 
> 
> Wade



Wade,


I'm sorry it came to have to ship it out. You'll back HD DVDing soon though. I do hate the walk through troubleshooting, particularly when you are 10 times smarter than the guy on the phone.


----------



## arbitrage000

Hi guys,

I just got an XA2 this last week and today finally had time to try and sit down and watch a movie. Everything was working fine, I updated to 2.5 firmware with a CD I burned, put in Transformers and sat back to watch. Around 2 minutes into watching the player just shut off into standby (ie red light around power button) mode. Tried again, playing different scene on the disc and it did it again. Each time it took a different amount of time to shut off but never played for ove 5 minutes at a time. So I'll list what I've tried to troubleshoot:

1.tried 2 other HDDVDs (batman and kingkong) both had same issue.

2.unhooked hdmi from my onkyo 705 receiver and went direct into my Sony A2000 TV....same issue.

3.Tried switching HDMI cable....same problem

At this point I'm thinking its heat related, ie too hot and shutting down....

4.I take my HDPVR out of the shelving (because it is always burning hot) and was next to the xa2....same problem.

5.Moved my 705 all the way to the left on the bottom shelf and had the xa2 all the way to the right on the top shelf....same problem.

6.Pulled the xa2 out of the shelf onto the floor....first time I tried this it ran King Kong for a good 15-20 minutes and then I manually shut it off to try it back in the shelf.

7.Tried this way a second time after trying it back on the shelf and this time quit Transformers in about 5 minutes.


So, I think it is either a heat issue or a hdmi issue. I don't see it being heat anymore as the player still shuts off even after being cooled for 20 minutes and then sitting out on the floor away from all the other hot components...so I'm leaning towards HDMI...if I wiggle the HDMI cable while playing it does the exact same shutdown thing...I've tried to get the cable to run as straight as possible and tried 2 different cables and still have the problem....the cables are only 3ft long and work perfectly with the PS3 and HDPVR. I really think this must be a faulty HDMI junction....


I'm going to continue trying other hdmi cables, try running straight to the tv again (bypassing the receiver) and then I have new Hdmi cables coming from Monoprice next week but I really think it may be in the xa2 that has a problem.


Thanks in advance if anyone has any ideas....


----------



## Gary J

20 minutes is not that long. Could still be a heat problem.


----------



## arbitrage000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12181518
> 
> 
> 20 minutes is not that long. Could still be a heat problem.



Has anyone else had heat problems with this unit? I would assume people running these in cabinets would have more of a problem. Mine is on the Sony shelf for the Sony A2000 TV. Its all fairly open, and in a large open layout apartment. Just seems weird it would be this sensitive to heat because the HDPVR and Onkyo run fine and feel hot to touch while the XA2 feels reletively cool and is venting cool air.


Edit: I did some more searching, found posts from early 2007 with people having the same sort of problem and defenitely was determined to be only in 1080p mode and probably due to the heat sensor on the REON. My shelving seems fairly open but I do have it next to the HDPVR which feels like its on fire and below it (although off to the side) is the onkyo 705 (running internally at 50degCelcius) and venting through the top, which is heating the glass shelf.....so I guess this is probably a heating issue....


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B72* /forum/post/12169685
> 
> 
> +1 on the replacement fan



Be careful. The fan is a 12 v DC 50 mm about 20 mm thick. I just bought a replacement at Fry's that is about 10 mm thick. The connectors are very different so I have to cannibalize the old cable -- guess my warrantee's shot for sure now. Problem is that this fan definitely pushes more air, but is even louder







I'll have to try a couple of web retailers.


Has anybody else had good luck with a replacement fan?


----------



## B72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/12183799
> 
> 
> Be careful. The fan is a 12 v DC 50 mm about 20 mm thick. I just bought a replacement at Fry's that is about 10 mm thick. The connectors are very different so I have to cannibalize the old cable -- guess my warrantee's shot for sure now. Problem is that this fan definitely pushes more air, but is even louder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try a couple of web retailers.
> 
> 
> Has anybody else had good luck with a replacement fan?




uh-oh , looks like I won't be trying that on mine

I'm not having any shut down issues yet , just a bit of a whine from the fan


----------



## jayray

Got some info trom Tosh indicating that a firmware update would be coming out in the next week or so, supporting DTS-MA through bitstream on the XA2

and A35. No mention of HDMI versions being the issue, but no pcm of the DTS-MA except the core 1.5mb/s. Good news for guys with the decoding in the receiver, but no so good for those who don't










John


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/12185636
> 
> 
> Got some info trom Tosh indicating that a firmware update would be coming out in the next week or so, supporting DTS-MA through bitstream on the XA2
> 
> and A35. No mention of HDMI versions being the issue, but no pcm of the DTS-MA except the core 1.5mb/s. Good news for guys with the decoding in the receiver, but no so good for those who don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Still good news, particularly for those of us about to embark on new receivers.


Thanks!


----------



## Gary J

So how would it handle Advanced Audio like PIP, menus, etc? Down-res to to core 1.5 mb/s? Bad news for guys with decoding in the receiver.


----------



## Mark Petersen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646567
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Just one clarification with my issue: I could not see BTB before or after firmware 2.5 with the XA2 picture controls at their default settings. When I adjusted the XA2 brightness control, then I could see BTB.
> 
> 
> Before firmware 2.5, I decided not to muck around with the XA2 picture control settings. I just calibrated using the Lumagen controls with the two other bars in the PLUGE pattern.
> 
> 
> The problem is, after updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5, I can no longer calibrate that way, as I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels. Believe me, I'm not going crazy.
> 
> 
> Now, I can fix this issue by adjusting the picture controls in the XA2, but I would rather not. The question remains, what did Toshiba change in firmware 2.5 that so adversely effected my setup?
> 
> 
> Unless I can find another explanation, the culprit is the XA2.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark




The elevated black level on the XA-2 is really bugging me. This is independent of the BTB calibration problem and frankly elevated black levels bother me more than even black crush. I've tried various XA-2 adjustments but I always end up with elevated black levels. Has anyone found a way around this?


It's become enough of an annoyance that I'm thinking of selling the XA-2 and replacing it with an A35 or other player. I'm using a JVC RS-1 that has terrific black levels and some of this is wasted on the XA-2.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12186455
> 
> 
> So how would it handle Advanced Audio like PIP, menus, etc? Down-res to to core 1.5 mb/s? Bad news for guys with decoding in the receiver.



Why bad news? HBA is an option after all.


I understood from reading the A35 threads that if you had HBA selected but then later turned on PiP with commentary audio the player reverts to sending out 5.1 chan linear PCM with the other audio mixed in. So to take full advantage of AVR decoding you can not have the extra features lik PiP turned on.


Does not seem like a problem since if you are being super picky about the audio quality -- then director commentary or button sounds are not, at that moment, desired IMHO. YMMV


----------



## Gary J

What is HBA?

What is 5.1 chan linear PCM? Less than 1.5 mbs?


I am not too excited about DTS-MA anyway. I doubt one can hear much of a difference, if any, between 1.5 mbs and DTS-MA anyway.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12186750
> 
> 
> What is HBA?
> 
> What is 5.1 chan linear PCM? Less than 1.5 mbs?.



High Bitrate Audio (HBA) in this context I take to mean sending the new advanced audio codecs native raw bitstream out of the player on HDMI 1.3 to a target HDMI 1.3 AVR/Pre-Pro to use the codec decoding done there.


5.1 channel linear PCM is simple non-compressed audio. The Toshiba players use 48khz/24bits or 96khz/24bits per channel. I guess that is about 6.9 M or 13.8 M bits per second of payload data.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/12186869
> 
> 
> 5.1 channel linear PCM is simple non-compressed audio. The Toshiba players use 48khz/24bits or 96khz/24bits per channel. I guess that is about 6.9 M or 13.8 M bits per second of payload data.



In that case decoding in the AVR still seems like no big deal, at best.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12186993
> 
> 
> In that case decoding in the AVR still seems like no big deal, at best.



Yes for this moment. Only a couple of BD titles have used 7.1 tracks so far. And dts-HD HRA/MA is not yet very common for US titles.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbitrage000* /forum/post/12183763
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had heat problems with this unit? I would assume people running these in cabinets would have more of a problem. Mine is on the Sony shelf for the Sony A2000 TV. Its all fairly open, and in a large open layout apartment. Just seems weird it would be this sensitive to heat because the HDPVR and Onkyo run fine and feel hot to touch while the XA2 feels reletively cool and is venting cool air.
> 
> 
> Edit: I did some more searching, found posts from early 2007 with people having the same sort of problem and defenitely was determined to be only in 1080p mode and probably due to the heat sensor on the REON. My shelving seems fairly open but I do have it next to the HDPVR which feels like its on fire and below it (although off to the side) is the onkyo 705 (running internally at 50degCelcius) and venting through the top, which is heating the glass shelf.....so I guess this is probably a heating issue....



I have my HD-XA2, Sony BDP-S1 and Onkyo TX-NR905 in a closed cabinet (Sanus Woodbrook which allows airflow) and keep the doors closed even when running the units. I have about 2 inches of air space above each but not much from the sides or back. I don't hear any fan noise. The Onkyo is on 24-7 when I'm home. I haven't had any issues with any of them shutting down.


----------



## rudolpht

Well I do want 7.1 when offered and MA now. I don't really care about the PiP or other gimmicks. Just the movie in OAR with the best sound availabe.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/12185636
> 
> 
> Got some info trom Tosh indicating that a firmware update would be coming out in the next week or so, supporting DTS-MA through bitstream on the XA2
> 
> and A35. No mention of HDMI versions being the issue, but no pcm of the DTS-MA except the core 1.5mb/s. Good news for guys with the decoding in the receiver, but no so good for those who don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Presume that would also include Dolby True HD (i.e., the other lossless). Of course, I've only had my XA2 for a couple weeks and maybe it does bit stream True HD (wouldn't be the first time I was messed up).


This will be enough for me to keep the XA2. I got a great price on it from BB; but also have the Reon in my Integra 9.8. So, if it won't bit stream; I was starting to wonder why I'm keeping it. By the way, I see no black level issue. I used DVE this morning (both std and HD DVD versions) and the required brightness setting is the same for the XA2 as it is for my PS3 (and was for my Denon 2910). Both show proper BTB and WTW data.


----------



## arbitrage000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12187715
> 
> 
> I have my HD-XA2, Sony BDP-S1 and Onkyo TX-NR905 in a closed cabinet (Sanus Woodbrook which allows airflow) and keep the doors closed even when running the units. I have about 2 inches of air space above each but not much from the sides or back. I don't hear any fan noise. The Onkyo is on 24-7 when I'm home. I haven't had any issues with any of them shutting down.




I got some good info from user "Category 5" and he confirmed that some units (actually quite a few) have a bug with 1080p output where they set some internal temp that is obviously way too low and shut the player down when it gets there. This "bug" only occurs in 1080p (which I confirmed with switching to 1080i and it player fine). Category 5 told me a workaround in case anyone else buys a player with this problem....basically you have to start up the xa2 and let it fully boot before letting it handshake with your receiver (or tv if no receiver),.....so basically just keep your receiver on a different input while the xa2 boots up and then switch it over and it works perfectly in 1080p!! Thanks to Category 5 for the great info!! I now have to decide if I want to send it to Toshiba for a new one or wait for stores to restock it in canada so I can exchange it before the holiday return date of Jan8th.


----------



## BachToRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/12185636
> 
> 
> Got some info trom Tosh indicating that a firmware update would be coming out in the next week or so, supporting DTS-MA through bitstream on the XA2
> 
> and A35. No mention of HDMI versions being the issue, but no pcm of the DTS-MA except the core 1.5mb/s. Good news for guys with the decoding in the receiver, but no so good for those who don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Any news on a fix for the lip-sync through the analog outs...


I am a Blu-Ray guy and just got an XA2... upgraded to 2.5 and have horrible audio sync... thinking of just sticking with BRD if this is the BEST that HD-DVD has to offer.


Also... XA2 implements DRC when ANY speaker is set to small... I am pretty dissapointed with this flagship product so far...


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BachToRock* /forum/post/12189084
> 
> 
> Any news on a fix for the lip-sync through the analog outs...



Reported to be out in the next firmware upgrade - due out in the next few days according to the most recent report.



> Quote:
> Also... XA2 implements DRC when ANY speaker is set to small... I am pretty dissapointed with this flagship product so far...



????? This is the first time anyone has mentioned this, and i know it isn't happening on my system. What's your configuration?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/12185636
> 
> 
> Got some info trom Tosh indicating that a firmware update would be coming out in the next week or so, supporting DTS-MA through bitstream on the XA2
> 
> and A35. No mention of HDMI versions being the issue, but no pcm of the DTS-MA except the core 1.5mb/s. Good news for guys with the decoding in the receiver, but no so good for those who don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Did you write down the specific contact info and if so, can you post the name, email address, phone etc.?


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BachToRock* /forum/post/12189084
> 
> 
> Any news on a fix for the lip-sync through the analog outs...



If your Sony TV detects 24fps cadence and pulls down properly, just run the XA2 at 1080i/60. You get 24fps on the screen just like you would running 1080p/24 and the lips are in sync. Taking 24fps directly off the disk through a 1080p/24 signaling interface and then directly to a 24xhz refresh display may have less chance of error but 1080i may be a satisfactory work around for you until that happens.


----------



## BachToRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12190041
> 
> 
> Reported to be out in the next firmware upgrade - due out in the next few days according to the most recent report.
> 
> 
> ????? This is the first time anyone has mentioned this, and i know it isn't happening on my system. What's your configuration?



Where is the reported info you are referring to... if a fix is in the works I will definitely keep the player!


Through the analog outs of the XA2, the signal loses a great deal of dynamics and fidelity the moment you set any speaker from Large to Small... this indicated poor implementation of bass management.

Most players suffer from this... the Panasonic BD-10AK does a great job and sounds exceptional via it's analog outs.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BachToRock* /forum/post/12193497
> 
> 
> Through the analog outs of the XA2, the signal loses a great deal of dynamics and fidelity the moment you set any speaker from Large to Small... this indicated poor implementation of bass management.



XA2 base management was an issue early, but I thought it was fixed somewhere around FW version 2.0. The work around used to be to set all speakers to either small or large and boost the LFE/sub a few db, I think. There may be some minor issue level issue left in FW 2.5. I don't think its perfect.


By the way, when all speakers are set to large the XA2 does no base management, only LFE goes to the sub. Setting one or more speakers to small turns base management on.


If you haven't done so already, there was a rather large base management thread a few months ago. Perhaps some ideas for you there.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ase+management


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BachToRock* /forum/post/12193497
> 
> 
> Where is the reported info you are referring to... if a fix is in the works I will definitely keep the player!
> 
> 
> Through the analog outs of the XA2, the signal loses a great deal of dynamics and fidelity the moment you set any speaker from Large to Small... this indicated poor implementation of bass management.



Please read the full thread of XA2 Bass Management setup .


No DRC for me when using the 5.1 analog outputs.


----------



## Josh Z

In the XA2's setup menu, you need to turn speakers either all to Large (if you have full-range speakers) or all to Small. Any other combination of some Large and others Small will turn on Dynamic Range Compression and remove bass.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BachToRock* /forum/post/12193497
> 
> 
> Where is the reported info you are referring to... if a fix is in the works I will definitely keep the player!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12180190 


Robert has been pretty reliable in his predictions, and he seems to have very solid insider contacts.


----------



## BachToRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12194238
> 
> 
> In the XA2's setup menu, you need to turn speakers either all to Large (if you have full-range speakers) or all to Small. Any other combination of some Large and others Small will turn on Dynamic Range Compression and remove bass.



EXACTLY... that was my issue... I have Large Surrounds and set just the Center to Small like on my Panny.

Unfortunately, it kills all fidelity of the XA2's out in this scenario...


----------



## BachToRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12194370
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12180190
> 
> 
> Robert has been pretty reliable in his predictions, and he seems to have very solid insider contacts.



You rock! Thanks for the info... with the Lip Sync fix I will officially be in both camps...

I don't see the "WAR" ending anytime soon... if ever...


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12194370
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12180190
> 
> 
> Robert has been pretty reliable in his predictions, and he seems to have very solid insider contacts.



MaudeyM, thank you.


-Robert


----------



## rudolpht

So there is a 2.7 out? I'm showing only a 2.5 on ethernet?


----------



## rudolpht

I guess I should "get out more" The 2.7 update thread is here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=937992


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTV TiVo Dealer* /forum/post/12199195
> 
> 
> MaudeyM, thank you.
> 
> 
> -Robert



No problem - once again, you've been shown to be correct.


Thanks for continuing to support the AVS community.


----------



## Jon_W

Question. I am looking at both the XA2 and the A35. I know the XA2 is better for upscaling SD DVDs than the A35 because of the Reon. Will I get the benefits of this when the XA2 is set to output 1080i? I have a 1080P t.v. that does not accept a 1080P signal only 1080i and then de-interlaces it to 1080P internally. Any help would be great.


----------



## tn001d

Duplicate post from other XA2 thread..sorry


I am not sure if i am in the right thread. But i noticed a difference with the A2 and XA2, which is annoying me.


First, I bought both units and had been using the A2 for about a week. I wasn't impressed with the A2 handling of SD-DVD and then switched to the XA2, which was much better










My AVR doesnt have HDMI, so i have been using optical digital out for audio. The A2 downcoverted the Dolby+ to DTS 1.5 bit rate, which i was very happy with. But the XA2 downcoverts to Dolby Digital - what the hell !


I payed 4 times for the XA2 to make sure my SD-DVD look great with HQV, and i have to sacrifice audio ??? Dolby Digital is great, but transformers doesnt sound as good as it did with DTS at 1.5 rate.


Is this right? anyone else know about this?


Thanks


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tn001d* /forum/post/12208893
> 
> 
> Duplicate post from other XA2 thread..sorry
> 
> 
> I am not sure if i am in the right thread. But i noticed a difference with the A2 and XA2, which is annoying me.
> 
> 
> First, I bought both units and had been using the A2 for about a week. I wasn't impressed with the A2 handling of SD-DVD and then switched to the XA2, which was much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My AVR doesnt have HDMI, so i have been using optical digital out for audio. The A2 downcoverted the Dolby+ to DTS 1.5 bit rate, which i was very happy with. But the XA2 downcoverts to Dolby Digital - what the hell !
> 
> 
> I payed 4 times for the XA2 to make sure my SD-DVD look great with HQV, and i have to sacrifice audio ??? Dolby Digital is great, but transformers doesnt sound as good as it did with DTS at 1.5 rate.
> 
> 
> Is this right? anyone else know about this?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Short answer: Yes.


Not sure if the XA2 ever converted DD+ to DTS1.5 but it definitely does not do it now. I think the logic from Toshiba was that since it is in the Dolby digital arena then it should stay Dolby and not DTS. That being said you should get full bitrate DD (SD disks sometime used less then full bitrate DD).


----------



## tn001d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/12209019
> 
> 
> Short answer: Yes.
> 
> 
> Not sure if the XA2 ever converted DD+ to DTS1.5 but it definitely does not do it now. I think the logic from Toshiba was that since it is in the Dolby digital arena then it should stay Dolby and not DTS. That being said you should get full bitrate DD (SD disks sometime used less then full bitrate DD).



Ok thanks...any explanation why the A2 did put out DTS though? I looked at the manufacturing dates - A2 (2006) XA2 (2007). Not sure if that means something.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tn001d* /forum/post/12209086
> 
> 
> Ok thanks...any explanation why the A2 did put out DTS though? I looked at the manufacturing dates - A2 (2006) XA2 (2007). Not sure if that means something.



My guess is they did it for marketing (ie. target audience) reasons and/or product differentiation. The A2 is the entry level model without analog outs. Perhaps Toshiba anticipated that most who purchase the A2 will not have or upgrade to a current HDMI receiver in order to acheive the highest level of audio. Converting to DTS through toslink yields the best audio in that scenario.


The XA2, OTOH, is the flagship model targeted for higher end consumers who generally speaking have higher end equipment and/or a greater appreciation/desire for the best audio quality. These consumers would then want to use HDMI or analog outs to acheive this.


Or my crazy theory could be wrong and it could be a hardware limitation, but I am no expert...


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tn001d* /forum/post/12208893
> 
> 
> , but transformers doesnt sound as good as it did with DTS at 1.5 rate.



Blame the studio for using HD DVD and not having enough room for a better codec.


I think the sound is disappointing comparatively given the kind of movie it is, a spectacular, even via HDMI.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12211817
> 
> 
> Blame the studio for using HD DVD and not having enough room for a better codec.
> 
> 
> I think the sound is disappointing comparatively given the kind of movie it is, a spectacular, even via HDMI.



Then again High-Def Digest gives it 5 stars, it's highest rating.


" it is hard to imagine any film taking a Dolby Digital-Plus 5.1 Surround track to its zenith better than 'Transformers.' This is one highly-aggressive experience. Discrete effects are constant and pounding, but the lack of subtlety here is exactly what fans want. Directionality, imaging, accuracy of localized effects, and the sheer depth of the soundfield are all fantastic stuff. Even the front soundstage is a stunner -- stereo effects are quite pronounced, and when the sounds ping-pong (as they do just about any time a robot transforms), it's just as cool as the first time you heard that lightsaber effect in 'Star Wars.' "


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12211817
> 
> 
> Blame the studio for using HD DVD and not having enough room for a better codec.
> 
> 
> I think the sound is disappointing comparatively given the kind of movie it is, a spectacular, even via HDMI.



Given an A2 and non-HDMI receiver, a better codec would make no difference. With this hardware combination, DTS through toslink is as good as you are going to get, regardless of what is on the disc.


----------



## sega_97

I just upgraded to 2.7. It went flawlessly. I have 2 questions:


1. Should I "Re-initialize the player"? Is this necessary?

2. I have a Onkyo 674 which does not support TrueHD and other HBR natively, should I leave the "DIGITAL DIRECT AUDIO MODE" set off or should I turn it on? Does it make any difference?


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


Updated to 2.7 via internet last night....no issues.


Splotto


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tn001d* /forum/post/12209086
> 
> 
> Ok thanks...any explanation why the A2 did put out DTS though? I looked at the manufacturing dates - A2 (2006) XA2 (2007). Not sure if that means something.



Probably never get a straight answer from Toshiba for that. It was just a mistake whether intentional or not.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12211976
> 
> 
> Then again High-Def Digest gives it 5 stars, it's highest rating.
> 
> 
> " it is hard to imagine any film taking a Dolby Digital-Plus 5.1 Surround track to its zenith better than 'Transformers.' This is one highly-aggressive experience. Discrete effects are constant and pounding, but the lack of subtlety here is exactly what fans want. Directionality, imaging, accuracy of localized effects, and the sheer depth of the soundfield are all fantastic stuff. Even the front soundstage is a stunner -- stereo effects are quite pronounced, and when the sounds ping-pong (as they do just about any time a robot transforms), it's just as cool as the first time you heard that lightsaber effect in 'Star Wars.' "



Dolby Digital Plus via HDMI is certainly better than Toslink downgraded digital, but Loud does not equate to better sound. If you have seen some of the latest Disney Blu-ray or other uncompressed PCM features, you would see (hear actually) much better depth of sound. I saw the sound rating on hi-def and one magazine with big Transformer advertisements and scratched my head. I didn't see this at the theater figuring sound would be better at home. Extreme disappointment. If that is the best Dolby Digital Plus can do, then thank goodness for higher res formats or maybe I'm just missing the "big kid" pow sound goodness. I didn't expect a true epic, but I did expect more.


The fact that the studio noted it couldn't fit the newer codecs on the disc was the MOST telling to me.


----------



## DavidHir

I'm getting my XA2 delivered tomorrow.


After I update to 2.7, what audio settings do I need to set in the player to get bitstream, HDMI audio? My receiver is a Pioneer Elite 91 that does the decoding.


Thanks.


----------



## EWL5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sega_97* /forum/post/12212418
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to 2.7. It went flawlessly. I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Should I "Re-initialize the player"? Is this necessary?
> 
> 2. I have a Onkyo 674 which does not support TrueHD and other HBR natively, should I leave the "DIGITAL DIRECT AUDIO MODE" set off or should I turn it on? Does it make any difference?



For #1, that should not be necessary.


For #2, DIGITAL DIRECT AUDIO MODE set at "ON" will bitstream HBR audio to the receiver. Since your 674 doesn't accept HBR bitstreams, leave the setting to "off."


DavidHir, the answer to #2 should answer your question as well.


----------



## sega_97

Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EWL5* /forum/post/12214260
> 
> 
> For #1, that should not be necessary.
> 
> 
> For #2, DIGITAL DIRECT AUDIO MODE set at "ON" will bitstream HBR audio to the receiver. Since your 674 doesn't accept HBR bitstreams, leave the setting to "off."
> 
> 
> DavidHir, the answer to #2 should answer your question as well.


----------



## LMS252

Does anybody know if the Onkyo TX-SR605 supports HBR audio?


----------



## Kosty

 

Please vote in this poll on your 2.7 update experience 


Poll on your 2.7 Upgrade Experience - Method used and Issues.


----------



## mintakaX

Just got my XA2 after swapping out an A35. I updated to 2.7 immediately. I have audio set to bitstream into my Sony 5300ES receiver. I played several discs with DD+ tracks and they seemed OK, except for Transformers. Transformers has severe audio dropouts to the point of being unwatchable. I was experiencing a lot of dropouts on DD+ (bitstreaming) with my A35 also. I'm not sure what to blame for the problem. Any ideas or suggestions. All other audio formats are fine.


----------



## Gary J

Did you try PCM instead of bitstream?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/12216214
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Onkyo TX-SR605 supports HBR audio?



You should check the 605 thread in the AMPs, Processor forum. There is a good thread on each model including firmware updates.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12222729
> 
> 
> Did you try PCM instead of bitstream?



Though not specific to this comment, lets not PLEASE derail this thread in the senseless philosophical verbal masturbation on the PCM vs bitstream "debate".


Transformers still plays the less than stellar (subjective) PCM DD+ over HDMI. A better test (though not good bitstream of the low end hi def codecs via bitstream) would be to test a DTS-MA disc by bitstream even though no HD DVD players (today) decode it to PCM or a TrueHD comparison both by PCM and bitstream.


Still waiting on a good receiver capable of doing the bitstream.


Tim


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12222729
> 
> 
> Did you try PCM instead of bitstream?




PCM works fine. Its just the bitstream that has dropouts.


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12222828
> 
> 
> Though not specific to this comment, lets not PLEASE derail this thread in the senseless philosophical verbal masturbation on the PCM vs bitstream "debate".
> 
> 
> Transformers still plays the less than stellar (subjective) PCM DD+ over HDMI. A better test (though not good bitstream of the low end hi def codecs via bitstream) would be to test a DTS-MA disc by bitstream even though no HD DVD players (today) decode it to PCM or a TrueHD comparison both by PCM and bitstream.
> 
> 
> Still waiting on a good receiver capable of doing the bitstream.
> 
> 
> Tim



I am confused as to what you are saying. Do you think that my problems with Transformers is due to my receiver ?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/12223977
> 
> 
> PCM works fine. Its just the bitstream that has dropouts.



PCM is bit-for-bit identical HD Audio to bitstream as per Dolby and DTS licensing agreements. People have bought into the bitstream hype and it appears problems with it are cropping up.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/12224014
> 
> 
> I am confused as to what you are saying. Do you think that my problems with Transformers is due to my receiver ?



Well there must be something wrong with the source device or the reciever as there are not drop outs via PCM.


My comment on the receiver is that I NEED to get one that can do the bitstream, and hopefully be able to test like you.


Assume you have the new Digital Source Sound setting under SETUP set to ON.


Do you have a disc with DTS-MA or TrueHD to try the bitstream?


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12224116
> 
> 
> Well there must be something wrong with the source device or the reciever as there are not drop outs via PCM.
> 
> 
> My comment on the receiver is that I NEED to get one that can do the bitstream, and hopefully be able to test like you.
> 
> 
> Assume you have the new Digital Source Sound setting under SETUP set to ON.
> 
> 
> Do you have a disc with DTS-MA or TrueHD to try the bitstream?



Yes, I've tried both DTS-MA and TrueHD and they are fine. Also several other DD+ discs appear fine (only watched these for 5 or 10 min). Just Transformers.

Is there something special or different about the DD+ audio on Transformers ? Very confusing










Also, yes, of course, Digital Source Sound setting under SETUP set to ON (but I understand why you asked







)


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/12224276
> 
> 
> Also, yes, of course, Digital Source Sound setting under SETUP set to ON (but I understand why you asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



That's good news, actually excellent news, that the other discs and codecs work by bitstream. (And wasn't trying to be condescending on the setting, I always forget the easy stuff







)


Even though I'm not enamored with the DD+ on Transformers, I am surprised about the drop outs. (Maybe a 2.8 fix







)


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12224400
> 
> 
> That's good news, actually excellent news, that the other discs and codecs work by bitstream. (And wasn't trying to be condescending on the setting, I always forget the easy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Even though I'm not enamored with the DD+ on Transformers, I am surprised about the drop outs. (Maybe a 2.8 fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



No problem, you weren't condescending at all. I knew you were just checking on the easy stuff !


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12224089
> 
> 
> PCM is bit-for-bit identical HD Audio to bitstream as per Dolby and DTS licensing agreements. People have bought into the bitstream hype and it appears problems with it are cropping up.



THIS is the verbal masturbation I was talking about that we need to keep out the thread.


----------



## ravenous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mintakaX* /forum/post/12222683
> 
> 
> Just got my XA2 after swapping out an A35. I updated to 2.7 immediately. I have audio set to bitstream into my Sony 5300ES receiver. I played several discs with DD+ tracks and they seemed OK, except for Transformers. Transformers has severe audio dropouts to the point of being unwatchable. I was experiencing a lot of dropouts on DD+ (bitstreaming) with my A35 also. I'm not sure what to blame for the problem. Any ideas or suggestions. All other audio formats are fine.



What do you mean with "severe dropouts" ? I watched into Transformers on my HD-XE1 (european XA2) bitstreamed DD+ to my Denon 3808 for about 20 minutes and not a single dropout.


So i asume its the Sony Receiver.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Petersen* /forum/post/12186594
> 
> 
> The elevated black level on the XA-2 is really bugging me. This is independent of the BTB calibration problem and frankly elevated black levels bother me more than even black crush. I've tried various XA-2 adjustments but I always end up with elevated black levels. Has anyone found a way around this?
> 
> 
> It's become enough of an annoyance that I'm thinking of selling the XA-2 and replacing it with an A35 or other player. I'm using a JVC RS-1 that has terrific black levels and some of this is wasted on the XA-2.



Mark,

What is this about elevated blacks in ver 2.5? I am not aware of it. I have not tried recalibrating since switching to 2.5 but I thought I did notice a little less black. Please tell me more about this issue.


With regard to the previous poster who you were quoting, I do not believe that raising the brightness level setting on the XA2 allows the XA2 to pass BTB. What it really is doing is shifting the brightness of all the output up by a fixed value so that at some point, even signals recorded at BTB levels become shifted into the visible region (above 16). True, you see more bars now in the pattern, but it's still not BTB.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon_W* /forum/post/12205327
> 
> 
> Question. I am looking at both the XA2 and the A35. I know the XA2 is better for upscaling SD DVDs than the A35 because of the Reon. Will I get the benefits of this when the XA2 is set to output 1080i? I have a 1080P t.v. that does not accept a 1080P signal only 1080i and then de-interlaces it to 1080P internally. Any help would be great.



Oh yeah! I always use the XA2 in 1080i output, and the side by side comparison with the A2 is quite obviously better PQ on the REON. Also, I have run HQV test using both the SD and HD disks, and the 1080i output is the clear winner over 480 or 720p to my display (Panasonic 9UK 768). The deinterleaver in this display obviously does a real nice job as I can see a very good approximation of the 1080 every-other-line patterns on 1080i but not on the lesser resolution output options. They are instead aliased into some much coarser interference pattern. Also, the motion compensated interpolation and diagonal processing really shine. You can clearly see bluring concentrated only in parts of the image containing motion rather than the whole frame. There are no jaggies at all. THe color is fantastic and the image has a lot of pop. In fact SD looks so good through this unit that I don't even feel motivated to purchase HD disks at this point. Sure they are better, but not unless I am closer than about 8 feet to this 50" monitor.


Rich


----------



## mintakaX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravenous* /forum/post/12224534
> 
> 
> What do you mean with "severe dropouts" ? I watched into Transformers on my HD-XE1 (european XA2) bitstreamed DD+ to my Denon 3808 for about 20 minutes and not a single dropout.
> 
> 
> So i asume its the Sony Receiver.




I am also coming to that conclusion. Although why just Transformers ?

And by "severe" I mean 10 or so per minute. If I pause and then restart they go away but come back shortly.


----------



## rpauls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom4420* /forum/post/12168968
> 
> 
> I was just curious. Has anyone replaced the rear fan on the Xa2 yet? If so, what did you get and what is the proper fan size for the unit? Any help would be appreciated. Love the player, just too loud in my open rack. Thanks!



I also need to replace my defective fan. I have to smack it every time I power up to make it stop squealing. Has anyone found a replacement source?


Thanks

Rich


----------



## AVrascal

I successfully upgraded to 2.7 via a direct ethernet connection earlier today. This upgrade took a bit longer, as it consists of 41 download steps compared to 37 for 2.5. The poll concerning upgrade experiences is mostly positive. Great!


----------



## littlesaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12224498
> 
> 
> THIS is the verbal masturbation I was talking about that we need to keep out the thread.



It's a valid point none the less. On the XA2, HBR is a firmware hack at best. Even on the A35 it's not the optimal way to playback HD-DVDs if you want everything to work in HD. If people are having problems, it may be a "this is as good as it gets" situation and the only alternative is to use PCM they way it was intended.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12225552
> 
> 
> It's a valid point none the less.



Yes but it's the way some respond when you can't argue the point.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/12225552
> 
> 
> It's a valid point none the less. On the XA2, HBR is a firmware hack at best. Even on the A35 it's not the optimal way to playback HD-DVDs if you want everything to work in HD. If people are having problems, it may be a "this is as good as it gets" situation and the only alternative is to use PCM they way it was intended.



No question if that there is an anomaly than PCM is the best backup or primary for that matter. There is nothing to argue. It's not an argument, it's fact based. That point was made very adequately in an earlier post. Noted. "People have bought into the bitstream hype" is loaded and derails the topic. The issue was the drift into the religious war. Unnecessary to turn this helpful thread for & by multiple users into a cesspool like so many other closed threads.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12225895
> 
> 
> Yes but it's the way some respond when you can't argue the point.



Seriously if you have something to contribute relating to a real experience with the XA2 and a receiver then that's great. New software vs old software issues, GREAT. Compatibility issues, great. Then it's a discussion about facts. It's about adding knowledge vs "anti-bitstream hype." Incidentally there are differences in where decoding occurs given where corrections are made in post processing. It may be 99.44% the same. Truthfully I don't care if it's 100% the same or 0%. Personally I don't think there's not enough difference to care, BUT this thread is about real experience and solving problems. There are plenty of other philosophy threads for arguments vs factual discussion yet to be closed down.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12226171
> 
> 
> Seriously if you have something to contribute relating to a real experience with the XA2 and a receiver then that's great.



I guess you missed that fact that I did contribute at least a temporary solution to his problem, i.e., use PCM, only to elicit a shameful response from someone else.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12226291
> 
> 
> I guess you missed that fact that I did contribute at least a temporary solution to his problem, i.e., use PCM, only to elicit a shameful response from someone else.



I'm sorry I missed the statement of the obvious as many folks commented about the PCM many times prior including your reference to a contrasting opinion in a journal on sound quality on the DD+ over HDMI PCM. The tester that tried the bitstream said they did not have an issue over PCM. I guess this gave the opportunity to sling an opinion on hype. What are your experiences on PCM vs bitstream. Are you upset not having a bitstream capability? How did transformers work in your system vs both cases? One disc with over compression to fit a higher def audio is having issues, but it cant be the software, it must be your bitstream receiver that's having the issue?


----------



## tkbryant

Question about the HD-XA2 picture settings. I have a 61" Samsung DLP 6188W model. I just purchased the XA2 on Wednesday and installed the latest firmware right away. The HD audio & pic looks & sounds phenomenal but I am noticing jaggies on my SD discs. I have the XA2 set to 1080p output via HDMI. I thought the REON chipset was a great upconverter. Am I missing something here?


----------



## TCAS

For price being sold and only a HD player not the recorder I am not ready or willing the buy it at this time at this price.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkbryant* /forum/post/12230676
> 
> 
> Question about the HD-XA2 picture settings. I have a 61" Samsung DLP 6188W model. I just purchased the XA2 on Wednesday and installed the latest firmware right away. The HD audio & pic looks & sounds phenomenal but I am noticing jaggies on my SD discs. I have the XA2 set to 1080p output via HDMI. I thought the REON chipset was a great upconverter. Am I missing something here?



What is the disc you are using? Garbage in garbage out, but the SD picture on mine rivals the Anthem multi-thousand dollar scaling-deinterlacing on a 122" screen. You don't have it set to passthru the original content do you?


----------



## jmct12345

Well I saved up my pennies (literally. I took a 5 gallon jug of change down to the coin star machine) and bought the XA2 from Amazon a few days ago. I got it last night and added it to my system.


The system currently has a Pioneer 60 Kuro, Denon 3808CI, Aperion Audio’s Intimus 633 Cinema 5.1 speakers, Toshibia XA2 and an old dvd player with no upconverting capabilities. My seat is about 10 feet away and on the 60in screen if the image is bad I can really see it.


I have two copies of an SD Harry Potter movie, so I loaded one in the XA2 and the other in my old DVD player to see if the upconverting really made that much difference. I set the XA2 to output 1080P and set my Denon Receiver to pass through the image of both the old DVD player and the XA2 without upconverting.


All I can say is WOW. On the old DVD player its almost unwatchable but the upconverted version from the XA2 looked very good. Not perfect, but very easy to watch.


Today I will try having the Denon do upconverting to the standard DVD player to compare its upconverting capabilities to the XA2. I expect that will be much closer, but since I have watched a few movies using the Denon upconverting already, I do not expect it to do as well. We will see.


Now I have to get some HD DVDs, do the firmware upgrade and play with some more settings. In other words, it should be a fun weekend.


Thanks to everyone on this forum. Reading everyone’s input has helped me pick each of the components I listed above, and I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## giomania

Since this discussion is from awhile ago, I thought I would consolidate it here so all the details are in one place. I have made some clarification edits in my posts (hindsight is 20/20), and those are in red.


Please note, the issue I am having on my setup since firmware 2.5 is severe, but is due to the fact that I have a DVI display. My video processor EDID settings report to the XA2 that it will accept YCbCr video signals, but the player ignores this information and sends RGB instead.


I am confident this issue would be solved if the XA2 would send out a YCbCr signal to my video processor vice RGB. My video processor would convert the signal to RGB PC levels, which is what my display accepts. This is how the video signal process works wit my Pioneer Elite BDP-HD1 Bluray player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11645881
> 
> 
> Here is the background on the issue I am having:
> 
> 
> Last week, I successfully installed firmware 2.5 on my XA2 using a burned ISO disc. I initiated the player after the update. I have a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP video processor, and a JVC HD2K projector; both devices are DVI.
> 
> 
> When viewing the PLUGE pattern in the HD DVD version of DVE, something was clearly wrong after the update. Note, that I had made no changes to my settings except for updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5 and initializing the player. Further, I was not using the picture controls in the XA2 prior to the update, so they were at the default settings both before and after updating the firmware.
> 
> 
> The problem I have is the lack of ability to make visible changes to the brightness and contrast of the PLUGE pattern using only the controls in the video processor. I was adjusting the brightness and contrast settings on the Lumagen only, as my projector has no such controls.
> 
> 
> Before the 2.5 update, I did not experience this problem. I tried both RGB settings (after updating to 2.5) on the XA2, but it made no difference. We subsequently determined those controls did not work at all under firmware 2.5, and they don't work on my unit under 2.7 either.
> 
> 
> I also tried switching the DVI Level settings on the Lumagen from PC to Video, but that didn't make a significant difference either. In other words, it did not fix the issue I was having. The only thing that made the Lumagen controls work properly was when I adjust the XA2's brightness control up from "0", so I have a suspicion that lowered brightness is the culprit.
> 
> 
> Since I did not have this problem before firmware 2.5 and I made no changes to my setup parameters before I noticed the issue, the logical conclusion is that the firmware update is the cause of my issue. Am I crazy?
> 
> 
> I just want to get to the bottom of this issue, so if anyone has any suggestions of things to try, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646385
> 
> 
> I remember Stacey Spears had commented that the default black level of the XA2 was a bit on the high side. Maybe they made a correction. Not sure why that would cause your processor to no longer be able to "see" BTB unless it was being clipped.
> 
> sspears on XA2 black level





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646567
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Just one clarification with my issue: I could not see BTB before or after firmware 2.5 with the XA2 picture controls at their default settings. When I adjusted the XA2 brightness control, then I could see BTB.
> 
> 
> Before firmware 2.5, I decided not to muck around with the XA2 picture control settings. I just calibrated using the Lumagen controls with the two other bars in the PLUGE pattern.
> 
> 
> The problem is, after updating the XA2 to firmware 2.5, I can no longer calibrate that way, as I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels. Believe me, I'm not going crazy.
> 
> 
> Now, I can fix this issue by adjusting the picture controls in the XA2, but I would rather not. The question remains, what did Toshiba change in firmware 2.5 that so adversely effected my setup?
> 
> 
> Unless I can find another explanation, the culprit is the XA2.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646786
> 
> 
> That implies that the BTB was being clipped. I have the same situation. I cannot see BTB, but black levels are correct with the player set to 0. I can get the BTB by increasing brightness in the player, but at that point black levels are too high. This implies that my display is clipping below black information. So, I set the player to 0 and calibrate using the "visible" information.
> 
> 
> It sounds like your processor may not be detecting the output from the player correctly. Before this may have not caused a noticable issue, but it appears something has changed that may require looking at how the processor is setup.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11646880
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, and I was in that same situation before updating to 2.5, so I just set the Lumagen to PC levels and calibrating using the visible information.
> 
> 
> The problem is now: I can barely see any of the bars on the PLUGE pattern! The whole pattern is almost totally black, except for the white and vertical gray bars in the middle of the patter. When I adjust the controls in the Lumagen, there is very little perceptible change in the picture levels.
> 
> 
> I really am not going crazy...my system is really messed up now.
> 
> 
> Also, I tried changing the DVI level settings in the processor from PC to Video, and there was no visible change. At least not enough to fix this issue.
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlesaint* /forum/post/11646994
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Lumagen, but I think you would want it set to Video and the XA2 set to RGB Standard. You still may not see BTB if your display clips below black, but that should get the correct levels between the processor and the XA2. Probably better info and knowledge in the "Does your A2/XA2 fail below black?" thread.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/11651532
> 
> 
> You say you set the DVI levels to PC in the Lumangen. Was this done for BOTH input and output levels? In the past I always had a problem when the levels did not match for input and output in the Lumagen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11651852
> 
> 
> Frank, I have never changed the DVI output level, and I think that is a fixed parameter included in the output setup I selected for my projector.
> 
> 
> I had the DVI input level set to PC because the XA2 was sending out (incorrectly) PC levels. This was prior to firmware 2.5, so I may need to re-visit this setting in combination with the XA2 RGB settings. It won't hurt to try all the combinations.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/11654592
> 
> 
> Frank, you were correct! When I adjusted the DVI input and output video levels of the Lumagen to "Video", it fixed my problem. Thank you very much. I subsequently learned my projector had a bad blue panel with a dark band running horizontally through the center third of the screen. It has now been repaired; the PJ was replaced under warranty. Now, the correct settings for the DVI output level is PC, since that is what my projector accepts. I was not aware of that initially. The DVI input level can be either PC or Video, depending on the source. The XA2 is sending out PC levels in my case, so that is where it is currently set.
> 
> 
> As I indicated, I never changed the Lumagen DVI output level, thinking it was a fixed parameter...DUH! I guess the PC level settings worked before firmware 2.5 because the XA2 was sending out PC levels to my DVI processor and display.
> 
> 
> Now that Toshiba fixed the DVI output level issue with firmware 2.5, and allowed us to choose the output levels via the RGB selections, my Lumagen settings needed to change accordingly. As indicated, we learned the RGB settings in the XA2 have no effect in either firmware 2.5 or 2.7, at least in my setup.
> 
> 
> The only glitch is that I am still not seeing BTB, but I can live with that.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Petersen* /forum/post/12186594
> 
> 
> The elevated black level on the XA-2 is really bugging me. This is independent of the BTB calibration problem and frankly elevated black levels bother me more than even black crush. I've tried various XA-2 adjustments but I always end up with elevated black levels. Has anyone found a way around this?
> 
> 
> It's become enough of an annoyance that I'm thinking of selling the XA-2 and replacing it with an A35 or other player. I'm using a JVC RS-1 that has terrific black levels and some of this is wasted on the XA-2.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/12224755
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> What is this about elevated blacks in ver 2.5? I am not aware of it. I have not tried recalibrating since switching to 2.5 but I thought I did notice a little less black. Please tell me more about this issue.
> 
> 
> With regard to the previous poster who you were quoting, I do not believe that raising the brightness level setting on the XA2 allows the XA2 to pass BTB. What it really is doing is shifting the brightness of all the output up by a fixed value so that at some point, even signals recorded at BTB levels become shifted into the visible region (above 16). True, you see more bars now in the pattern, but it's still not BTB.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich



Rich, you are correct. I was using the XA2 brightness control to raise the black level until I could see all three bars on the PLUGE pattern. Then I lowered it back until I could just make out the 2% (?) above black bar.


The picture settings in the XA2, after calibrating with the HD DVD of DVE were Brightness (6) and Contrast (-6). These settings provide the correct black levels for my display. The problem is that I am not happy with this solution...not that anyone cares, right?










When I set the XA2 Brightness and Contrast controls to their default positions, the Brightness and Contrast controls in my processor do not provide enough adjustment range for me to calibrate properly. This is not the case with my Pioneer Bluray player, so it has something to do with the XA2.


I think this could all be solved (in my setup) by Toshiba adding an option to force YCbCr output. Then my video processor would handle the processing to RGB output for my display. Again, this works with my Bluray player, as there is the option to force YCbCr.


Sorry for the long post, but it may help others.


Mark


----------



## grubavs

Got an XA2 from Amazon (


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubavs* /forum/post/12236039
> 
> 
> Got an XA2 from Amazon (


----------



## vksf01

aha...so that's why my backlight doesn't work! i'll have to try this!


i should read the manual sometime....


i still hate the remote though...it's way too clunky



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/12236418
> 
> 
> I thought the backlight didn't work either (see manual); you need to hold the button for at least 3 seconds for it to come on.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


----------



## rudolpht

Mark,


Have you tried to use a DVIgenie type adapter used for some computer type applications? On second thought maybe the issue is the other direction.


I have a DVI projector and don't have issues, but the Anthem is in the middle handling the conversions.


Tim


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vksf01* /forum/post/12236491
> 
> 
> aha...so that's why my backlight doesn't work! i'll have to try this!
> 
> 
> i should read the manual sometime....
> 
> 
> i still hate the remote though...it's way too clunky




I updated my player and checked the speaker settings and all my speakers were set to large. I changed them back to small. But does this matter anymore if you are sending the audio untouched to the receiver for decoding?


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/12216214
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Onkyo TX-SR605 supports HBR audio?



Yep. I use it with the XA2.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubavs* /forum/post/12236039
> 
> 
> Got an XA2 from Amazon (


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/12236418
> 
> 
> I thought the backlight didn't work either (see manual); you need to hold the button for at least 3 seconds for it to come on.
> 
> 
> The only issues I have with it are the DD+ audio dropouts which are probably related to my Pioneer Elite receiver. The other is that doesn't force 1080/60 p for SD DVD. When I'm in 1080/24p mode for HD, I need to switch it back to 60 for DVD. (Obivously, SD DVD should not be viewed at 24fps.) All in all, I'm quite happy with the unit so far. I watched Transformers last night and the image quality was amazing on my SXRD A3000.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vksf01* /forum/post/12236491
> 
> 
> aha...so that's why my backlight doesn't work! i'll have to try this!
> 
> 
> i should read the manual sometime....
> 
> 
> i still hate the remote though...it's way too clunky



I'm a big RTFM supporter







. I did hold it down for (more) than 3-sec but no joy. Very small problem considering the others (I'd end up using my 880 anyway), but since I was returning it I thought I'd list it.


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/12237218
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your experience with the XA2 was problematic.
> 
> 
> 1. I somewhat agree about the fan but compared to my PS3 it is extremely silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You have to hold down the backlight button for at least three seconds.
> 
> 
> 3. What discs were you playing? What settings were you using? More info?
> 
> 
> 4. You need to re-adjust everything after initialization because everything
> 
> goes back to default settings. I never initialize after a fw update for this
> 
> reason and I have never had a problem with any updates.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is fine piece of equipment that is very well built and for the
> 
> most part works really well. The only problem I ever had was with a
> 
> Children of Men disc playing and that was because it was a combo.



I didn't post this to bash the XA2s in general, just to state my situation. I was guessing it was a one-off, but decided since it didn't appreciably improve the PQ over the A35 (viewed Start Trek Insurrection SD & Chronicles of Riddick HDDVD), I would pocket the $145 difference in cost.

As for your comments: The video jumped around when in the unit menus, not when viewing a disc. Remote backlight didn't even if held for 6-sec. I was aware of the need to readjust everything after initialization, the trouble was I couldn't adjust the time zone despite several tries at it (I could set the time & date, however).

This is what makes the world go 'round...


----------



## ta-kid

Initialy when i got my XA2 the remote backlite did not work at all.I slapped it a couple times in the palm of my hand and voila,the backlite has worked everytime I have pressed it instantly since.No issues yet after two weeks.Proably a bad solder connection or loose component.Does not give me that warm fuzzy feeling on quality but it still works.Other then that this unit has worked flawlessly through two firmware updates.


----------



## mhatter

I just wanted to report that I received my new xa2 from amazon today, and am currently very happy with it. Updated firmware to 2.7 via iso with no problems (it came with firmware 1.5). (Remote back light works, fan inaudible at seating distance (9'), was able to change time zone after 2.7 update-though it took a few seconds.) This is my first hd experience other than some cable channels. Got a Sony 40" xbr4 a couple of weeks ago. I just finished watching my new _Serenity_ hd dvd and _Ratatouille_ on sd dvd. I also skimmed through some of my old _How To Steal A Million_ disc. _Serenity_ was awesome. _Ratatouille_ and _How To Steal A Million_ were also awesome, and looked much better than on my old up converting player (sony NS75H). I really like this 1080 24p feature, and am glad that my xbr4 is playing nicely with it. It looks very smooth. The menus do look kind of jerky at 1080 24p setting, but i don't watch the menus for long







. I do wish player response to remote was a bit faster, and that layer change delay was zero, but hey what can you do







So I guess so far I am very pleased.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhatter* /forum/post/12240795
> 
> 
> So I guess so far I am very pleased.



Congrats. Believe it or not, the time from remote press to action has improved about ten-fold from when the unit came out


----------



## mhatter

Really??? Wow. That must have sucked. Guess I'm spoiled then


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12236538
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> Have you tried to use a DVIgenie type adapter used for some computer type applications? On second thought maybe the issue is the other direction.
> 
> 
> I have a DVI projector and don't have issues, but the Anthem is in the middle handling the conversions.
> 
> 
> Tim



Rudolph, I have never heard of a DVI genie. I noticed we have the same projector, and mine has been Optimized as well.










The Anthem is HDMI based, I assume. Would you please advise if the XA2 is sending YCbCr to the Anthem vice RGB? Also, I am curious if you have the ability to customize the Anthem's EDID settings, and what those parameters are.


Thanks for your time.


Mark


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsather* /forum/post/12241814
> 
> 
> Sending mine back as well, the noise is just too much. Received mine on Thursday, fan noise (whine) is horrendous...very disappointing. Nice looking, solidly built machine. Will stick with the XA1. On my Sony SXRD & Panny plasma, not a discernable difference in upscaling between the XA1 & XA2.



Strange. My XA2's fan was silent. No whine at all. Toshiba must have got a hold of a bunch of defective fans (bummer).


I wonder what Amazon does w/ all the returned players ...?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12241935
> 
> 
> Rudolph, I have never heard of a DVI genie. I noticed we have the same projector, and mine has been Optimized as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Anthem is HDMI based, I assume. Would you please advise if the XA2 is sending YCbCr to the Anthem vice RGB? Also, I am curious if you have the ability to customize the Anthem's EDID settings, and what those parameters are.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark,


I send RGB to the projector and only have the option to send resolutions otherwise, 1080p/60 in our case. I do switch a PC into the projector after the Anthem (using a PureLink HDS-41R) because the Anthem doesn't handle the computers correctly, something the DVIgenie adapter supposedly does correct (EDID code issues specifically).


If you are using the JVC scaler with the projector that should handle the YCrCb issues. I have to admit I never tried the Tosh to the HD2K direct with a DVI/HDMI cable.


What do you have in the path to the projector?


----------



## Tim Glover

Question for you XA-2 veterans.







I've had the XA-1 for awhile now. Slow, but great unit. I just got the A-35 and XA-2 to compare and keep the one I like the best.


Quick first impressions using Transformers HD DVD: perhaps a very slight, very slight ''coarser" image using the A-35 over the XA-2. Coarser is probably not the right word....noisier? This is kind of hard to do a real fast comparo as when I switch inputs, there is a slight delay-blue screen-then image. Going back and forth the best I can maybe the XA-2 is a tad...a tad softer-maybe smoother is a better word? Those are just my initial thoughts.


Audio wise and this kind of surprised me. Both set to send bitstream to my Onkyo 805, the XA-2 sounds a bit better. Not huge, but noticeably stronger. BTW, the XA-2 had 2.7 FW & the A-35 1.1.


Will do more testing this weekend. Build quality/look goes with XA-2 & the backlighted remote is a HUGE deal for me with a front projector.


Now my question for you XA-2 vets. I also have a Sony BDP-S1 Blu-ray player. My Mits 720 DLP pj can accept a 1080p60 image as I've tried this with blu-ray.


For some reason, when I set the A-35 and XA-2 to 'up to 1080p', it just sends a 1080i image. I've gone back several times to the setup menu and reset and still 1080i.


Thoughts?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12242678
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I set the A-35 and XA-2 to 'up to 1080p', it just sends a 1080i image. I've gone back several times to the setup menu and reset and still 1080i.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Have you been able to get the TV to accept other sources at 1080p?


----------



## Nick Satullo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomsavini* /forum/post/12066898
> 
> 
> Anyone have a blue line when using aToshibaplayer?
> 
> 
> It is there with my XA2, and when I used the A1. Installed all the SWuppdates, no changes...
> 
> 
> In the left of the picture, a vertical blue line where the picture stops.
> 
> I can use 2,5% overscan on my Black Wing two and it isn't there, but overscan s**ks.
> 
> 
> it is only there when using Toshiba HD DVDplayer, not when using PS3, DVDplayer or ano other item I have tried.
> 
> Everything is connected with HDMI cables.
> 
> Checked cables, switched cables - no change.
> 
> Switched input on reciever as well.
> 
> 
> Almost drives me mad...
> 
> 
> I do wan't to use the XA2 for DVD's because of the good scaling, but the line is so irritating...
> 
> 
> this has been discussed before;
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=892565
> 
> 
> Just wondered if somebody had any news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw; my lexicon preamp with hdmi have the latest software (1080p 24)



I have the exact same thing. I have a Lexicon MC12-HD, and a Toshiba A2 HD-DVD. The blue line drives me mad. It does not appear on any other source. I assumed I had a bad blu-ray player.


FWIW, I do not believe I had the problem with the first generation HD-DVD players.


Thanks,


Nick


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12242678
> 
> 
> Audio wise and this kind of surprised me. Both set to send bitstream to my Onkyo 805, the XA-2 sounds a bit better. Not huge, but noticeably stronger. BTW, the XA-2 had 2.7 FW & the A-35 1.1.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm not sure how either player could make a difference when it's being sent bitstream. Are you sure volume differences aren't playing a factor?


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12242678
> 
> 
> Question for you XA-2 veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the XA-1 for awhile now. Slow, but great unit. I just got the A-35 and XA-2 to compare and keep the one I like the best.
> 
> 
> Quick first impressions using Transformers HD DVD: perhaps a very slight, very slight ''coarser" image using the A-35 over the XA-2. Coarser is probably not the right word....noisier? This is kind of hard to do a real fast comparo as when I switch inputs, there is a slight delay-blue screen-then image. Going back and forth the best I can maybe the XA-2 is a tad...a tad softer-maybe smoother is a better word? Those are just my initial thoughts.
> 
> 
> Audio wise and this kind of surprised me. Both set to send bitstream to my Onkyo 805, the XA-2 sounds a bit better. Not huge, but noticeably stronger. BTW, the XA-2 had 2.7 FW & the A-35 1.1.
> 
> 
> Will do more testing this weekend. Build quality/look goes with XA-2 & the backlighted remote is a HUGE deal for me with a front projector.
> 
> 
> Now my question for you XA-2 vets. I also have a Sony BDP-S1 Blu-ray player. My Mits 720 DLP pj can accept a 1080p60 image as I've tried this with blu-ray.
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I set the A-35 and XA-2 to 'up to 1080p', it just sends a 1080i image. I've gone back several times to the setup menu and reset and still 1080i.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



The XA2 is getting a message from your Mits 720 DLP that it can not handle 108060p. I forget but if the XA2 has 720p option than try that or just stick with the 1080i (unless the DLP can accept 1080p24 in which case try that).


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhatter* /forum/post/12240901
> 
> 
> Really??? Wow. That must have sucked.



Yup. Even with the "beep" turned on you were likely hit the same button a few times with adverse results.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsather* /forum/post/12241814
> 
> 
> Sending mine back as well, the noise is just too much. Received mine on Thursday, fan noise (whine) is horrendous...very disappointing. Nice looking, solidly built machine. Will stick with the XA1. On my Sony SXRD & Panny plasma, not a discernable difference in upscaling between the XA1 & XA2.



Sounds like you got one with a bad fan







I can't speak for others but my

XA2 is silent. FWIW, if you decide to get it exchanged I'm pretty sure you won't get a second noisy fan...


----------



## Tim Glover

Thanks for the repsonses:


In regards to audio, both volume settings were the exact same. It's subtle but noticeable. Certainly not a deal breaker.


Regarding the Mits HD 1000u accepting 1080p60: My only source for knowing this up to now has been sending a 1080p60 Blu-ray source to it. The Mits onscreen display does report 1080p60. Perhaps this is an error? It really doesn't matter at this point. Even with Blu-ray I have preferred the 1080i setting with it.


Did some more testing and I think I do prefer the XA-2 set to 720p. I never used this with my XA-1 as I had jaggies galore with every setting except 1080i-so I just left it there.


The XA-2 does a remarkable job at 720p. The real difference I notice is less jaggies. Sharp objects like the wings of the fighter jets in _Transformers_ were more solid looking set to 720p.


This does make sense since the native resolution of my pj is 720p.


I'm assuming this setting allows for less conversion/de-interlacing etc...since the XA-2 gets the 1080p material to 1080i-then back to 1080i sent to the pj. Not sure how the 720p stuff works but I likey.










Reminds of the 1987 comedy _Baby Boom_ where Diane Keaton just bought this big farm home in Virginia...tons of issues later she's getting rather upset. No water & this mechanic tries to explain how she has to tap into the water line several miles away etc...Keaton responds loudly: 'I want WATER & don't care where it comes from!"


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12245066
> 
> 
> 
> This does make sense since the native resolution of my pj is 720p.



Tim,


Yes!!!! You should ALWAYS target the native resolution of your device

1) particularly if the source device has a good de-interlacer/scaler. The XA2 has a great one.

2) if you don't know if your target device (TV/projector) has a good scaler/de-interlacer. TVs & Projectors are slowwwwly getting more competent, but it depends on many factors. If you don't know, use the native rate.


Tim


----------



## tyee

I just received an Onkyo PR-SC885 processor and hooked it up to the XA2 last night. Until then I was using a Denon A-7100 processor but it had a bug that it would not send the center channel to the front L/R speakers even when I told it I had no center channel (which I don't).


Anyway, with the Denon I was using a monoprice HD switcher to take the feed from the XA2, then the switcher fed the Denon hdmi input. The hdmi negotiation for resolution was always 1080i and everything was great (even though my projector is 768p)! I have a playstation 3 also and it also fed the projector with 1080i.


Now with this new Onkyo, I only get 720p resolution! The XA2 has a setting for "Up to 1080i" but it seems the newer hdmi negotiation prevents this. If I hook the XA2 up to the projector directly, I do get 1080i!! The playstation 3 still ouputs 1080i when fed thru the Onkyo.


So why does the PS3 work at 1080i but the XA2 doesn't. I guess the setting in the PS3 is a force setting whereas the XA2 is a negotiation setting, yes??

I guess there is no way to force the XA2 to output 1080i is there??


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee* /forum/post/12246301
> 
> 
> I just received an Onkyo PR-SC885 processor and hooked it up to the XA2 last night. Until then I was using a Denon A-7100 processor but it had a bug that it would not send the center channel to the front L/R speakers even when I told it I had no center channel (which I don't).
> 
> 
> Anyway, with the Denon I was using a monoprice HD switcher to take the feed from the XA2, then the switcher fed the Denon hdmi input. The hdmi negotiation for resolution was always 1080i and everything was great (even though my projector is 768p)! I have a playstation 3 also and it also fed the projector with 1080i.
> 
> 
> Now with this new Onkyo, I only get 720p resolution! The XA2 has a setting for "Up to 1080i" but it seems the newer hdmi negotiation prevents this. If I hook the XA2 up to the projector directly, I do get 1080i!! The playstation 3 still ouputs 1080i when fed thru the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> So why does the PS3 work at 1080i but the XA2 doesn't. I guess the setting in the PS3 is a force setting whereas the XA2 is a negotiation setting, yes??
> 
> I guess there is no way to force the XA2 to output 1080i is there??



I may be confused but this sounds like an Onkyo issue to a non-ATSC standard res, because the XA2 does 1080i fine. Have you or are you doing pass-thru on he Onk


----------



## tyee

rudolpht

Yes, I'm doing passthrough. I forgot to mention, I got a new monoprice HDMI switcher recently that has 4 inputs and 2 outputs. It was not in the signal path during my above discussion. However, I also tried it last night totally bypassing the new Onkyo.


I fed the XA2 into this new HDMI (1.3 advertised) monoprice switcher, then the switcher fed my projector directly. I still only get 720p resolution! This is different than the old monoprice switcher which did give me 1080i.


So this new switcher and the new Onkyo are acting the same, 720p resolution only, bummer! I can't think of a way to get 1080i back unless I use the old monoprice switcher but it has only one output which must feed the projector. How do I get the HDMI into the Onkyo also for audio decoding?


----------



## rudolpht

Have you tried video not pass thru on the Onk?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee* /forum/post/12246703
> 
> 
> I can't think of a way to get 1080i back unless I use the old monoprice switcher but it has only one output which must feed the projector. How do I get the HDMI into the Onkyo also for audio decoding?



From the 4x2 switcher you could always do 1 out to the projector and one out to the receiver, but kind of a hack liable to have lip sync issue if it works at all (most receivers don't do audio only HDMI), but your old switcher may not be 2 out anyway.


What res is your Tosh set to?


----------



## tyee

Yes, I tried both passthrough and non-passthrough. No difference!


Toshiba is set to "Up to 1080i". Like I said it worked with the old switcher at 1080i but not the new one.


So why does the PS3 send 1080i just fine when connected to the new Onkyo? Is it ignoring the HDMI negotiation? The PS3 is either more accurate or less accurate in this negotiation than the XA2. I don't know which.


In the PS3 menu you select the resolution you want, there is no "up to 1080i", it's either 1080i or whatever else you select. This is strange.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee* /forum/post/12246927
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried both passthrough and non-passthrough. No difference!
> 
> 
> Toshiba is set to "Up to 1080i". Like I said it worked with the old switcher at 1080i but not the new one.
> 
> 
> So why does the PS3 send 1080i just fine when connected to the new Onkyo? Is it ignoring the HDMI negotiation? The PS3 is either more accurate or less accurate in this negotiation than the XA2. I don't know which.
> 
> 
> In the PS3 menu you select the resolution you want, there is no "up to 1080i", it's either 1080i or whatever else you select. This is strange.



I'm pretty close to being stumped, but I assume you are playing an HD DVD vs a SD DVD to get around the "up to" part.


It does sound like the PS3 can force a resolution vs the XA2 which does the negotiation. If the receiver is set at a static 1080i out to the panel, then the negotiation should end there. I would actually think 720p would look better than 1080i on a 1280x768p panel. Maybe another candidate for DVIgenie.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12242251
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> I send RGB to the projector and only have the option to send resolutions otherwise, 1080p/60 in our case. I do switch a PC into the projector after the Anthem (using a PureLink HDS-41R) because the Anthem doesn't handle the computers correctly, something the DVIgenie adapter supposedly does correct (EDID code issues specifically).
> 
> 
> If you are using the JVC scaler with the projector that should handle the YCrCb issues. I have to admit I never tried the Tosh to the HD2K direct with a DVI/HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> What do you have in the path to the projector?



I have a Radiient 4 x 1 HDMI Switch going into a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP...then on to the projector.


Mark


----------



## madkaw

I picked up a XA2 open box tonight. No remote, if any of you guys dont use the factory remote due to universal type please let me know if I could get one from you.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madkaw* /forum/post/12247847
> 
> 
> I picked up a XA2 open box tonight. No remote, if any of you guys dont use the factory remote due to universal type please let me know if I could get one from you.



Toshiba sells replacement remotes on their website. I didn't look to see if the XA2 was in among the 72 listed, but I don't see why it wouldn't be.


Splotto


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12247559
> 
> 
> I have a Radiient 4 x 1 HDMI Switch going into a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP...then on to the projector.
> 
> 
> Mark



I wold suggest it is an issue between the XA2 and the Lumagen (and would see if there is any more info in the Lumagen thread. There should be a HDMI repeater type field in the Lumagen which may be the issue.


Have you tried 720p into the Lumagen or 1080p into the Lumagen?


Tim


----------



## terry2

I have an XA2 connected to a Monoprice 4X1 HDMI switch which feeds a Mits HD1000 projector. The XA2 has always taken at least 2 minutes for an image to display (when connected thru the switch). It is set to "output up to 1080P" and the Mits shows it is receiving a 1080P/60 signal (I know it's a 720 projector but I like the image). Just did the firmware update to ver 2.7 and now I no longer get any signal from the XA2 thru the HDMI switch (no matter what resolution it's set for). The XA2 will now only display an image if I connect it directly to the projector and will no longer output "up to 1080P" (1080I seems to be it). I should have left well enough alone but didn't so I guess I'll have to buy another HDMI switch. Looking at the Onkyo 705 --- does it in fact work with the XA2 at firmware 2.7?


----------



## Bokasmo

I had similar problems w/ getting either no image or waiting up to 3-5mins to get an image. I went thru 2 switchers before settling w/ the Radiient 4-1 switcher. No probs whatsover except for the occasional snowy image when switching between sources (happens rarely). Easily fixed by going to another source and switching back.


Try the Radiient. The ppl who work there were/are part of the HDMI evolution.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/12252767
> 
> 
> I had similar problems w/ getting either no image or waiting up to 3-5mins to get an image. I went thru 2 switchers before settling w/ the Radiient 4-1 switcher. No probs whatsover except for the occasional snowy image when switching between sources (happens rarely). Easily fixed by going to another source and switching back.
> 
> 
> Try the Radiient. The ppl who work there were/are part of the HDMI evolution.



Thanks. Have used 3 different switches so far. Two completely quit after a couple months of use and the Monoprice I have now worked (with the delay) till the firmware upgrade on the player. Will take a look at the Radiient if I decide not to go with a new receiver.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2* /forum/post/12251839
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 connected to a Monoprice 4X1 HDMI switch which feeds a Mits HD1000 projector. The XA2 has always taken at least 2 minutes for an image to display



Did you try different ports on the switch? I seem to recall this fixed problems for some. My year old monoprice switch and XA1 has been flawless.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12256283
> 
> 
> Did you try different ports on the switch? I seem to recall this fixed problems for some. My year old monoprice switch and XA1 has been flawless.



Yes. Doesn't matter what port. Tried different cables also. My Dish receiver and Samsung Blu-ray work fine thru the switch. The new XA2 firmware and this switch just don't get along. That doesn't bother me as much as it will no longer output 1080P (but did with 2.3 firmware). Think I'll pick up a Onkyo 705 today and give it a shot.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madkaw* /forum/post/12247847
> 
> 
> I picked up a XA2 open box tonight. No remote, if any of you guys dont use the factory remote due to universal type please let me know if I could get one from you.



I would think that even an "open box" sale owes you the remote. Why don't you contact the place you bought it and ask that they get one for you.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2* /forum/post/12251839
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 connected to a Monoprice 4X1 HDMI switch which feeds a Mits HD1000 projector. The XA2 has always taken at least 2 minutes for an image to display (when connected thru the switch). It is set to "output up to 1080P" and the Mits shows it is receiving a 1080P/60 signal (I know it's a 720 projector but I like the image). Just did the firmware update to ver 2.7 and now I no longer get any signal from the XA2 thru the HDMI switch (no matter what resolution it's set for). The XA2 will now only display an image if I connect it directly to the projector and will no longer output "up to 1080P" (1080I seems to be it). I should have left well enough alone but didn't so I guess I'll have to buy another HDMI switch. Looking at the Onkyo 705 --- does it in fact work with the XA2 at firmware 2.7?



Did you try powering down the switch?


I have the Monoprice 5x1 switch and it is ALWAYS ON.


No issues with my XA2, Mono 5x1 and Mit 5000.


Splotto


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12262074
> 
> 
> Did you try powering down the switch?
> 
> 
> I have the Monoprice 5x1 switch and it is ALWAYS ON.
> 
> 
> No issues with my XA2, Mono 5x1 and Mit 5000.
> 
> 
> Splotto



Yep -- powered it off before changing cables around. Makes no difference. If it gets shipped tonight will have an Onkyo 705 tomorrow to try out. Maybe that will work. BTW -- lived and worked in Lake Mary for a couple of years -- nice area.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12250181
> 
> 
> I wold suggest it is an issue between the XA2 and the Lumagen (and would see if there is any more info in the Lumagen thread. There should be a HDMI repeater type field in the Lumagen which may be the issue.
> 
> 
> Have you tried 720p into the Lumagen or 1080p into the Lumagen?
> 
> 
> Tim



Interesting theory. I never found a general "Lumagen" thread here, but I know about the Lumagen support forum. I will try that out.


I did ask Jim Peterson of Lumagen about the XA2 not sending YCbCr to the video processor, and he said the Toshiba is ignoring the EDID info sent by the processor. I haven't tried to contact Lumagen since this episode with firmware 2.5 which mucked everything up. I just always assumed it was the XA2's fault, since it all started when I installed firmware 2.5.


I was using 1080i into the Lumagen, and now 1080p since the XA2's firmware 2.5


Thanks for the input.


Mark


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12263492
> 
> 
> Interesting theory. I never found a general "Lumagen" thread here, but I know about the Lumagen support forum. I will try that out.
> 
> 
> I did ask Jim Peterson of Lumagen about the XA2 not sending YCbCr to the video processor, and he said the Toshiba is ignoring the EDID info sent by the processor. I haven't tried to contact Lumagen since this episode with firmware 2.5 which mucked everything up. I just always assumed it was the XA2's fault, since it all started when I installed firmware 2.5.
> 
> 
> I was using 1080i into the Lumagen, and now 1080p since the XA2's firmware 2.5
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark,


There appear to be multiple Lumagen threads here, and I would think the XA2 would be a pretty popular unit with the crowd that uses dedicated video processors.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=37


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12263616
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> There appear to be multiple Lumagen threads here, and I would think the XA2 would be a pretty popular unit with the crowd that uses dedicated video processors.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=37



Yeah, the radiance is all the rage now, hence all the threads about it. I might find some good nuggets in there, though.


Thanks again.


Mark


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2* /forum/post/12263325
> 
> 
> Yep -- powered it off before changing cables around. Makes no difference. If it gets shipped tonight will have an Onkyo 705 tomorrow to try out. Maybe that will work. BTW -- lived and worked in Lake Mary for a couple of years -- nice area.



Hello:


Well, that was my only idea. 


Yeah....great area. Lake Mary was listed as the 4th best place in the country to live. I highly recommend it. 


Splotto


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12266952
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> Well, that was my only idea.
> 
> 
> Yeah....great area. Lake Mary was listed as the 4th best place in the country to live. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> Splotto



Got my Onkyo 705 receiver today. HDMI problem solved. Works great (sounds great too).


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2* /forum/post/12272743
> 
> 
> Got my Onkyo 705 receiver today. HDMI problem solved. Works great (sounds great too).



Good stuff. Glad to hear it is not the XA2.


Splotto


----------



## club968

Just got mine from Amazon as well. Ran the firmware update flawlessly. I'm far from an expert, but this player displays SD DVD so well I feel I can hold off on buying a BD player to get those "other" titles in hidef. I don't even notice fan noise, but I'm coming from the Xbox.


Dog slow to boot up though.


----------



## mikejedi123

All,


I am now seriously thinking of getting this player to hook up to my Yamaha Rx-V2700 HDMI 1.2a receiver and buying a seperate PS3 for blu.. sine the Sammy and Lg combo's seem to be crippled Multichannel PCM wise (TrueHd only 2 channel it seems and no on-board decoding for DTS MA) I know the picture is awesome , but will it sound good on my HDMI 1.2a Yamaha 2700? I have heard in the past that there was an issue with the XA2 mutichannel pcm converting to much lower sound output no bass? Can anyone confirm or deny? I want to get it but don't want to have a bad sounding piece... Or do the newer generation (yes i know the picture not as good A30,A35 etc) have better sound with no issues with the sound output like the XA2? Or am i mistaken on this? Anyone with a 2700 and XA2?m Thanks for any help or input....


Michael


----------



## Humanoid1

Happy Thanksgiving all!


Just ordered a new XA2 from Amazon, as the price dropped enough to make me pull the trigger and besides the wife is asleep from Thanksgiving dinner










I have a XBR2 which is a 1080p/60 set that should work fine with this player along with a Marantz SR7002. Hopefully, it wont be a return unit and will work flawlessly. Should get it Monday. It will be replacing my HD-A2.


Any setup tips I should know about please advise.


Cheers,


Ray


----------



## Tim Glover

XA-2 now $449 at amazon. Unreal...


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12291089
> 
> 
> XA-2 now $449 at amazon. Unreal...



Yeppers pretty happy about that! I paid top dollar for my A2 and top dollar for my 1400.


----------



## rlindo

Got my xa2 today to replace my A1 in my main theatre room and I really like what I see with this unit and the 1080/24 playback. Fir some reason I couldn't update the firmware online (could do this fine on the A1) so i just d/led the iso which I think i will do in the future for any updates because of how much quicker it is.


Had two issues wiht the player:


-my remote's backlighting doesn't work. Not a big deal since I use a harmony 880 but still amusing to me.


- the fan has that high pitched whine and when i was testing out the player with kong this whine was driving me nuts. I went to the back of the player, put my finger on the case in the middle of the fan and it stopped. I then figured maybe there is that slight space between the case and the fan unit that it is causing this sound to occur. I decided to try loosening one of the screws ever so slightly (it is a super minor adjustment) that is holding the fan and this solved the whine. It did make the fan slightly louder (still not as loud as the a1 is) and added a sort of buzz to it (kind of like how some components and power conditioners hum) but the hum is not that loud and I can't hear it from my seating position (7 feet away) like I could the whine so I am all good with this. There is no way I could have dealt with using this player if i couldn't get rid of that whining sound even with it not being that loud...it is just a frequency that my ears/brain can't stand and picks up so easily. I am guessing that it is like the ringing people with tinnitus hear....ugh.


Oh and the remote commands are slower than they are on the a1 like chapter skip, etc. No biggie.


The PQ compared to the A1 is superior (naturally smoother pans with the 24hz support and the image just seems to be a tad sharper with more depth) which is all I care about.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsather* /forum/post/12289953
> 
> 
> I'm telling ya, Live Free or Die Hard SD DVD on the XA2 looks damn close to the Blu-Ray version on my Sony BDP-300 & Panny plasma....amazing.



Pick up the superbit SD version of the Fifth Element, on your XA2, its remarkable.


----------



## nicnic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo* /forum/post/12296738
> 
> 
> Got my xa2 today to replace my A1 in my main theatre room and I really like what I see with this unit and the 1080/24 playback. Fir some reason I couldn't update the firmware online (could do this fine on the A1) so i just d/led the iso which I think i will do in the future for any updates because of how much quicker it is.
> 
> 
> Had two issues wiht the player:
> 
> 
> -my remote's backlighting doesn't work. Not a big deal since I use a harmony 880 but still amusing to me.



You have to hold down the backlight button for several seconds to toggle on/off the light. When it's set to on, pressing any button will turn on the backlight for about 10 seconds.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/12296858
> 
> 
> Pick up the superbit SD version of the Fifth Element, on your XA2, its remarkable.



Yes, I must admit that you can even see the difference between the SuperBit and the standard DVD version.


The Blue Opera Female Singer's belly area (while she is singing on stage) is an example.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/12296858
> 
> 
> Pick up the superbit SD version of the Fifth Element, on your XA2, its remarkable.



It's SD. No SD title is remarkable.


----------



## Josh Z

Can someone with a 1080p24 capable display and a copy of either The Searchers or the new Star Trek box set please test those titles with the XA2 set for both 1080p24 and 1080i output and let me know if you see any glaring differences between those resolutions in these scenes?


Searchers - Time code 2:00

Star Trek - Episode 'Charlie X' time codes around 21:00 and 37:00.


My XA2 is causing horrible posterization and pixelation artifacts in those spots when set for 1080p24 output, but it goes away when set for 1080i.


Along with the results, please post the type of display being used. Thanks!


----------



## emptychair

What about 1080p60?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/12301212
> 
> 
> What about 1080p60?



On my equipment, at 1080p60 the artifact is still there, but less pronounced. As mentioned, it goes away at 1080i.


If you could check that resolution as well, that would be great.


----------



## Humanoid1

Just received my XA2 from Amazon and two days earlier than the estimated delivery










Was a little worried at first. I switched it on and then my SR7002 and all I got was snow. I figured HDCP handshake didn't take and restarted the SR7002 and viola whew. Guess procedures on my Harmony are going to change from that of the A2 I had previously.


Installing 2.7 FW and on step 5/5.


Cheers,


Ray


----------



## CrossRoad

It sounds like you goy my player because mine is officially 2 days late now.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrossRoad* /forum/post/12324064
> 
> 
> It sounds like you goy my player because mine is officially 2 days late now.



Ack, well I can tell you its a good one







Its quiet no noisy fan and works great on SD and HD disks Looks stunning and sounds awesome!


I bet you get yours tomorrow.


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo* /forum/post/12296738
> 
> 
> Had two issues wiht the player:
> 
> 
> -my remote's backlighting doesn't work. Not a big deal since I use a harmony 880 but still amusing to me.



You need to hold the backlight button for at least 3 seconds for the light to appear.


----------



## brinyhenry

Got mine from Amazon today! Can't wait to try it out when I get home. But I'm nervous, will I or won't I get a bum unit. Am I worrying myself for nothing?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12329217
> 
> 
> Got mine from Amazon today! Can't wait to try it out when I get home. But I'm nervous, will I or won't I get a bum unit. Am I worrying myself for nothing?



Don't worry, very low DOA count.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12329217
> 
> 
> I'm nervous, will I or won't I get a bum unit. Am I worrying myself for nothing?



No, you might indeed get a bum unit--it happens. Still, we all worry, so you have plenty of company!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12329565
> 
> 
> No, you might indeed get a bum unit--it happens. Still, we all worry, so you have plenty of company!



I wouldn't waste your time or anxiety worrying, hook it up & take it for a spin. There is a possibility of a bum unit, but the vegas odds are on your side


----------



## Bravestime

Got my XA2 several days ago from Amazon. Works awesome! FW at 1.5. Wondering whether to try putting FW 2.7 on seeing problems with past FW. What do you guys think?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bravestime* /forum/post/12330546
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 several days ago from Amazon. Works awesome! FW at 1.5. Wondering whether to try putting FW 2.7 on seeing problems with past FW. What do you guys think?



Upgrade. 2.7 stable and necessary for some discs.


----------



## geb724

question about the xa2 versus the a35. i own a new a35 with the latest firmware upgrade (1.3). a couple of netflix rentals ("evening" and "talk to me") either gave me error code 408bc504 or just froze (all discs were cleaned b4 playing). does this happen with the xa2 also? the 2 free discs i received with the unit ("300" and "Bourne Identity") played fine as did a few other netflix rentals.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geb724* /forum/post/12332101
> 
> 
> question about the xa2 versus the a35. i own a new a35 with the latest firmware upgrade (1.3). a couple of netflix rentals ("evening" and "talk to me") either gave me error code 408bc504 or just froze (all discs were cleaned b4 playing). does this happen with the xa2 also? the 2 free discs i received with the unit ("300" and "Bourne Identity") played fine as did a few other netflix rentals.




I just got mine recently and no problems to report yet. I have the latest FW installed and have watched several HD and SD disks. I felt safer purchasing the XA2 as its now free of issues with HD and SD disks at 1080p/60 plus it bitsteams the new audio formats and upscales SD disk better than the A35. I own all my discs so I'm not sure if its a Netflix issue with scratched discs your having.


Right now I'm spinning WOTW and love the picture. I used the picture function to reduce noise and reduce contrast just a bit. Much better than the A2 is capable of.


----------



## Desert Fuzz

From Amazon, have been watching from the sidelines for over a year before deciding to take the plunge with HD DVD. Updated the firmware to 2.7 using a burned CD with no problems whatsoever. Watched Hot Fuzz and the first 3 chapters of Planet Earth (BBC version) and the PQ with 1080p was stunning. Also watched an SD DVD and it looked very good, better than I expected. I run HDMI directly to a Sony KDL-52XBR2.


I've been following this topic in the forum for a while, thanks to everyone who has posted for their very helpful advice.


----------



## brinyhenry

Well I connected, updated the firmware,and fired up my new XA2 and I have to say I'm quite pleased. I also have an A35 which is going back to Amazon. My first impressions in comparing the machines. Cosmetically there's no contest, the XA2 is much nicer looking and a little more solid. Picture wise I can see the slight improvement (I'm using a 47" LCD) on the XA2 however it's not that dramatic. If the XA2 didn't work out in my situation I would have absolutely no reservations in keeping the A35. As far as the shut down bug, I watched about 25 minutes of Eyes Wide Shut HD DVD and I didn't get it. I also watched a standard DVD and all was fine with that. Both movies were outputting at 1080p. I'll watch my first full lenghth HD DVD tonite and cross my fingers, although it sounds like most that have this problem it usually occurs within 5 to 20 minutes of operation.


----------



## Rhythmx

I am getting a new Sony VPL VW60 which will be paired with an HDXA2 running through a Denon 3808. I was wondering when playing standard DVD's, should I leave the player in 24hz mode? Will that change anything.


Mark


----------



## dperrone

I was wondering if anyone would comment on which is the best HD player both for obvious HD play but also upconverion of standard DVD's. I ask that as well becuase I have 400+ standard dvds. is the best HD player out the XA2 ?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12336762
> 
> 
> I also have an A35 which is going back to Amazon.



Don't you have to pay a penalty when you do that?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12336762
> 
> 
> ... I watched about 25 minutes of Eyes Wide Shut HD DVD and I didn't get it....




You can't blame the player on that







, I know you mean a bug you are experiencing.


Relevant to Gary's question,depending on how you state the reason for return you may or may not have to pay return postage, but that would be the only return cost within the return window.


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12337098
> 
> 
> You can't blame the player on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know you mean a bug you are experiencing.
> 
> 
> Relevant to Gary's question,depending on how you state the reason for return you may or may not have to pay return postage, but that would be the only return cost within the return window.



Agreed. And considering I am getting an $800 Flagship player for only $45 additional dollars (on top of the A35's price) spent including the return postage. I still think its a bargain. There is also a Holiday Return window until January 31st, 2008. This will give me plenty of time to judge both players. Anyone think I can get away with keeping 300 and The Bourne Identity? Just kidding.


----------



## DavidHir

What is the general consensus in picture quality at 1080p/24 between the XA2 and A35?


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12336875
> 
> 
> I am getting a new Sony VPL VW60 which will be paired with an HDXA2 running through a Denon 3808. I was wondering when playing standard DVD's, should I leave the player in 24hz mode? Will that change anything.
> 
> 
> Mark



On my display, DVDs didn't look good at 24hz.


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/12337345
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus in picture quality at 1080p/24 between the XA2 and A35?



I have a 47" LCD TV and I think they are very similar. I would give a slight edge to the XA2. The A35 is not slouch tho. For those who can't find an XA2 I don't think your giving much by going with an A35.


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/12337360
> 
> 
> On my display, DVDs didn't look good at 24hz.



As far as standard DVD's go outputting at 24hz. I think with a well mastered DVD there is an improvement. The image looks more filmic rather than "broadcasty" (I know that's not a word). For the hell of it I popped in a copy of Jaws 2 (don't ask me why







) and I really saw a huge improvement during bright scenes in the film. It mellows images like sparkling water with out losing detail. Some of the early DVD's that tend to be "smeary" don't look so hot.


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12337494
> 
> 
> As far as standard DVD's go outputting at 24hz. I think with a well mastered DVD there is an improvement. The image looks more filmic rather than "broadcasty" (I know that's not a word). For the hell of it I popped in a copy of Jaws 2 (don't ask me why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I really saw a huge improvement during bright scenes in the film. It mellows images like sparkling water with out losing detail. Some of the early DVD's that tend to be "smeary" don't look so hot.



I think it probably depends on the display as to whether 24 hz is good for DVD or not. Some seem to like, others don't. I encountered a number of weird artifacts at that framerate with DVD. I also found more ringing on test patterns with it. Ah Jaws II, haven't seen that one in a long time.


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12337432
> 
> 
> I have a 47" LCD TV and I think they are very similar. I would give a slight edge to the XA2. The A35 is not slouch tho. For those who can't find an XA2 I don't think your giving much by going with an A35.



I was able to snag the XA2 from Amazon for $449 so I'm pretty happy. I just don't like the DD+ audio drops outs I'm getting via bitstream to my Pioneer Eilite 91 AVR. I guess it's a non issue on the A35 with the latest firmware update.


Also, does the XA2 read 1080p/24 right off the disc?


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/12337787
> 
> 
> I was able to snag the XA2 from Amazon for $449 so I'm pretty happy. I just don't like the DD+ audio drops outs I'm getting via bitstream to my Pioneer Eilite 91 AVR. I guess it's a non issue on the A35 with the latest firmware update.
> 
> 
> Also, does the XA2 read 1080p/24 right off the disc?



That's a good question and a little above my paygrade.










In my situation I don't think it matters much. My television accepts 24 fps but converts it back to 1080p/60. Even so there is still a difference and improvement in picture quality.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12301174
> 
> 
> Can someone with a 1080p24 capable display and a copy of either The Searchers or the new Star Trek box set please test those titles with the XA2 set for both 1080p24 and 1080i output and let me know if you see any glaring differences between those resolutions in these scenes?
> 
> 
> Searchers - Time code 2:00
> 
> Star Trek - Episode 'Charlie X' time codes around 21:00 and 37:00.
> 
> 
> My XA2 is causing horrible posterization and pixelation artifacts in those spots when set for 1080p24 output, but it goes away when set for 1080i.
> 
> 
> Along with the results, please post the type of display being used. Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## geb724

thanks for responding humanoid.


anyone else please?


question about the xa2 versus the a35. i own a new a35 with the latest firmware upgrade (1.3). a couple of netflix rentals ("evening" and "talk to me") either gave me error code 408bc504 or just froze (all discs were cleaned b4 playing).


does this happen with the xa2 also?


the 2 free discs i received with the unit ("300" and "Bourne Identity") played fine as did a few other netflix rentals.


----------



## mks100

Has anyone run the Audio test signals from Digital Video Essentials HD bitstream in TrueHD? I am not receiving an LFE signal? My Def Tech Sub is not even turning on? It is active during normal listening. Has anyone else experienced this? XA2 to AVR-3808CI. Thanks.


----------



## methos75

Is anyone else getting weird glitching with 2.7? Before I would get the green line on the bottom of my display, but now I get a nice crackling static looking burst every so often right through the middle. Anyone else see this?


----------



## simon_templar_32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *methos75* /forum/post/12341414
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting weird glitching with 2.7? Before I would get the green line on the bottom of my display, but now I get a nice crackling static looking burst every so often right through the middle. Anyone else see this?



I have XA2 (fw 2.7)-->yamaha htr-5990 (pass through)-->panny 900u.


The first cable is an older monoprice 3ft HDMI, and the second is an older monoprice 25ft HDMI.


When I had the XA2 at 720p, I got what you seem to be describing. I set output to 1080i, and it went away.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geb724* /forum/post/12340278
> 
> 
> thanks for responding humanoid.
> 
> 
> anyone else please?
> 
> 
> question about the xa2 versus the a35. i own a new a35 with the latest firmware upgrade (1.3). a couple of netflix rentals ("evening" and "talk to me") either gave me error code 408bc504 or just froze (all discs were cleaned b4 playing).
> 
> 
> does this happen with the xa2 also?
> 
> 
> the 2 free discs i received with the unit ("300" and "Bourne Identity") played fine as did a few other netflix rentals.




I haven't had any issues thus far with Netflix HDDVD rentals. I've watched may 10+ HDDVD titles to date with no issues. Don't recall what they are off the top of my head though. But I know it wasn't ("evening" and "talk to me")


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12339093
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Waiting for my Star Trek...


----------



## TreyS

Just got my XA2 and Sony 1080/24 TV today from Amazon. I updated to 2.7 and watched Transformers (again). I was BLOWN AWAYwit the better color and detail!!


I had the A2 and then an A3 connected to my 4 year old Sony Grand Wega III (768p) and the new gear is simply breathtaking! It really was a night and day difference.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/12355831
> 
> 
> Just got my XA2 and Sony 1080/24 TV today from Amazon. I updated to 2.7 and watched Transformers (again). I was BLOWN AWAYwit the better color and detail!!
> 
> 
> I had the A2 and then an A3 connected to my 4 year old Sony Grand Wega III (768p) and the new gear is simply breathtaking! It really was a night and day difference.



Awesome and congrats! Have you tried the picture settings from the remote for SD DVD's or for that matter even for some HD DVD's.


----------



## Sound & Vision

Honestly, how is the layer change speed. It was reported as being 1.75 seconds. Although firmware could have fixed this by now.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cgi-b...h&articles=all


----------



## TreyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12356377
> 
> 
> Awesome and congrats! Have you tried the picture settings from the remote for SD DVD's or for that matter even for some HD DVD's.



So I stayed up till 1am last night trying to get the LFE to work right with the analog outs. After two hours tinkering with it, it FINALLY works. Don't know exactly what I did but it's working so I stopped messing with it.










As for the picture settings, I kept thinking they were suppose to be in the setup menu and was confused because I couldn't find them......then I broke the man rule and read the manual.







Two seconds later I was trying out the picture settings from the button on the remote. Just so happens I was also using the DVE disc so it was perfect timing. The picture is awesome.


As for the layer change, I haven't noticed it yet after watching, Transformers, The Incredibles, SW EIII and 300. (all in one day)


----------



## Sound & Vision

>As for the layer change, I haven't noticed it yet after watching, Transformers, The Incredibles, SW EIII and 300. (all in one day)


By any chance would you happen to have the SD/DVD of "Star Wars II AOTC (Attack Of The Clones)". The layer change in this movie is at the start of chapter-28 (where the ship first appears), the layer change takes place a few seconds later. The exact point of where the ship is at it's smallest size, as it is flying toward the large orange planet.


Also, In the online owners manual i see a ton of picture adjustments (which are all very nice to have), but i did not see one for "gamma". Can someone confirm it has it or not.


----------



## TreyS

I'll check it out tonight.....


Press the Picture button on your remote, it will pop up with three settings, toggle to edit and click OK.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/12358896
> 
> 
> So I stayed up till 1am last night trying to get the LFE to work right with the analog outs. After two hours tinkering with it, it FINALLY works. Don't know exactly what I did but it's working so I stopped messing with it.



You need to change the "Digital Out SPDIF" setting to PCM and then set all your speakers for a Small size.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/12359017
> 
> 
> >As for the layer change, I haven't noticed it yet after watching, Transformers, The Incredibles, SW EIII and 300. (all in one day)
> 
> 
> By any chance would you happen to have the SD/DVD of "Star Wars II AOTC (Attack Of The Clones)". The layer change in this movie is at the start of chapter-28. It happens right after the planet enlarges. If someone could try this title out and report back on how smooth is was, that would be great.
> 
> 
> Also, In the online owners manual i see a ton of picture adjustments (which are all very nice to have), but i did not see one for "gamma". Can someone confirm it has it or not.



Start of chapter 28 for me is when Obi-Wan's in space pursuing Jango Fett and the boy. I don't see a planet enlarging? The explosions were fantastic and sounded very good as well.


I can't get over how good this player makes SD DVD's look!


Take a look at the picture settings not only in setup but, on the remote control is a button with Picture as the label. From there you can go into 1,2, or 3 and edit individual settings for each. Then you can choose which you prefer based on the media your viewing.


----------



## Kiminozo

Just wondering why there isn't any clock display anywhere on the XA2, why bother with the setting?


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kiminozo* /forum/post/12360199
> 
> 
> Just wondering why there isn't any clock display anywhere on the XA2, why bother with the setting?



I don't honestly know why they put the clock settings on them anyway. Really, does anybody actually care if it has a clock


----------



## Sound & Vision

>Start of chapter 28 for me is when Obi-Wan’s in space pursuing Jango Fett and the boy. I don't see a planet enlarging? The explosions were fantastic and sounded very good as well.


My bad, I didn't word that right (i will edit my prior post).


At the start of chapter-28 (where the ship first appears), the layer change takes place a few seconds later. The exact point of where the ship is at it's smallest size, as it is flying toward the large orange planet.



>Take a look at the picture settings not only in setup but, on the remote control is a button with Picture as the label.


I don't own the player, just looking for feedback on layer change and if it has a gamma setting. Are you saying that it has a gamma setting, and that it's accessed from within that menu?


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/12361270
> 
> 
> >Start of chapter 28 for me is when Obi-Wan's in space pursuing Jango Fett and the boy. I don't see a planet enlarging? The explosions were fantastic and sounded very good as well.
> 
> 
> My bad, I didn't word that right (i will edit my prior post).
> 
> 
> At the start of chapter-28 (when the ship first appears), the layer change takes place exactly when the ship is at it's smallest, as it is flying itoward the large orange planet.



Ah ok, Yep the ship flys in with Jango and the boy towards the planet. When the ship is at its nearest point the frame changes to Obi-Wans ship entering the warp. There is but a slight delay when Jango's ship is stopped and Obi-wans comes in. Its very fast, but still noticeable and if you were to blink at that exact time you wouldn't see it.


Cheers,


Ray


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/12358835
> 
> 
> Honestly, how is the layer change speed. It was reported as being 1.75 seconds. Although firmware could have fixed this by now.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cgi-b...h&articles=all



I find the layer change on this player to be quite good. Not quite as good as my Oppo 971H but pretty close. Definately Nothing objectionable including the layer change on SW AOTC.


----------



## brinyhenry

Oh, and I'm officially drowning in the XA2 Kool-Aide! The picture quality is absolutely fantastic on this player including both HD and SD DVD's. I've been using an Oppo 971H for the last 2 years and this unit easily tops the picture quality especially at 1080p/24. Definaltely HD DVD's look better however I don't feel as if I'm missing much when I watch my SD discs. For sure any future releases I'll be purchasing on HD DVD however I don't feel the need to replace my entire standard DVD collection. Maybe a few older or non-anamorphic titles or my all time favorites. For the extra $30 over what I paid for the A35, this was definately worth the upgrade.


----------



## Sound & Vision

Thaks alot, you guys have been vey helpful.


I just need to know if the HD-XA2 has an adjustable gamma setting or not, and if anyone has seen them still laying around at Circuit city or Best buy. I know they are elsewhere.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/12361629
> 
> 
> Thaks alot, you guys have been vey helpful.
> 
> 
> I just need to know if the HD-XA2 has an adjustable gamma setting or not, and if anyone has seen them still laying around at Circuit city or Best buy. I know they are elsewhere.



You can adjust the brightness, contast, color and tint (and some other things) on the XA2 and save 3 different settings. Don't know if CC or Best Buy still has any.


----------



## Gary J

The manual is available on the Toshiba website.


----------



## Mary Ann

I ordered it on Black Friday from Amazon.com and I received it yesterday. I set it up late last night and tested several disks, both HD and SD and man is this thing awesome. I had a HD-A1 hooked up to a Denon 3808ci and a Sharp 37" 720p LCD TV, which looked great also. (the HD-A1 is going on ebay tommorow). It took about 1 hour to get the 41 updates on line. The picture on SD looks like HD, and there is no need to replace my SD's now. The colors and definition on Gladiator (SD) were incredible. I heard sounds that I never knew existed in that movie. I will report back after I run this unit a few days. And yes, it is noisy, a little high pitched whine that sounds like a fan, but I have my unit in a rack with a front door that I can close if I want to, but I keep it open for ventilation until I can get a fan in there. You won't hear the fan unless you are 2 feet in front of it and have super hearing (not like me an x-musician) and you definitely will not hear it when the movie plays.


----------



## Gary J

Actually you heard the same sounds in Gladiator you heard before.


----------



## AndyGood

Just got mine from Amazon for $449, beautifully built and I was totally psyched until I hooked it up and heard how loud it was. I have the new Pioneer 95 HD sitting on the shelf above it and did the A-B thing and I was surprised how riddiculously loud the Toshiba was, I am really crushed because the build quality for the money was great.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/12365255
> 
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon for $449, beautifully built and I was totally psyched until I hooked it up and heard how loud it was. I have the new Pioneer 95 HD sitting on the shelf above it and did the A-B thing and I was surprised how riddiculously loud the Toshiba was, I am really crushed because the build quality for the money was great.



Some people have loosened the fan in the back just a bit and it helped. My recent XA2 from Amazon is very quiet. You may want to just send it back for another. It should be quiet.


----------



## AndyGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12365285
> 
> 
> Some people have loosened the fan in the back just a bit and it helped. My recent XA2 from Amazon is very quiet. You may want to just send it back for another. It should be quiet.



How do you loosen the fan? I am not sure I want to go through another round by returning this one but I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12365150
> 
> 
> Actually you heard the same sounds in Gladiator you heard before.



Last time I played this disk I had a lower end receiver.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mary Ann* /forum/post/12365944
> 
> 
> Last time I played this disk I had a lower end receiver.



Well that's a horse of a different color!


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/12365351
> 
> 
> How do you loosen the fan? I am not sure I want to go through another round by returning this one but I appreciate any advice.



Not sure I read it in this thread I believe, but it did help the guy so he said.


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/12365351
> 
> 
> How do you loosen the fan? I am not sure I want to go through another round by returning this one but I appreciate any advice.




My XA2 arrived yesterday, and it also has a very noisy fan. I am wondering if there really is a chance that some units are quiet, or if they are being used in an area that masks the fan noise. My theater is dead quiet and I can easily hear the fan noise on my player. The small fan in back puts out a great deal of air volume, so my thought it that it is just the design and no amount of swapping players is going to fix that. I could be wrong, so if anyone swaps out and finds the noise goes away, I will consider giving it one more try.










Edit: As a reference, I measured the fan noise to 57 dB (slow C). This measurement was taken with the player sitting 5 inches from the wall in my rack, no disc, and sound meter held directly over top of the player and pointed at the back wall.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368000
> 
> 
> My XA2 arrived yesterday, and it also has a very noisy fan. I am wondering if there really is a chance that some units are quiet, or if they are being used in an area that masks the fan noise. My theater is dead quiet and I can easily hear the fan noise on my player. The small fan in back puts out a great deal of air volume, so my thought it that it is just the design and no amount of swapping players is going to fix that. I could be wrong, so if anyone swaps out and finds the noise goes away, I will consider giving it one more try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: As a reference, I measured the fan noise to 57 dB (slow C). This measurement was taken with the player sitting 5 inches from the wall in my rack, no disc, and sound meter held directly over top of the player and pointed at the back wall.




I can assure you that may XA2 is quiet and not masked by other equipment. 57db is quite loud jeez.


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12368138
> 
> 
> I can assure you that may XA2 is quiet and not masked by other equipment. 57db is quite loud jeez.



Just out of curiosity, what is the build date on your X2? Was it made in Japan or China? Mine was build July 2007 in China, purchased through Amazon. Also, when looking at the back of the player, there are 3 screws the appear to hold the fan to the case. These screws are located at the top right and left, and the bottom left. There is a screw hole at the bottom right, but there is no screw in it. Is that common or am I missing a screw?










Bsather, you are correct, there are only 2 screws that hold the fan, top right and bottom left. The third screw I saw was for the top of the case cover. It is tough to see with the player mounted in my rack.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368000
> 
> 
> My XA2 arrived yesterday, and it also has a very noisy fan. I am wondering if there really is a chance that some units are quiet, or if they are being used in an area that masks the fan noise. My theater is dead quiet and I can easily hear the fan noise on my player. The small fan in back puts out a great deal of air volume, so my thought it that it is just the design and no amount of swapping players is going to fix that. I could be wrong, so if anyone swaps out and finds the noise goes away, I will consider giving it one more try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: As a reference, I measured the fan noise to 57 dB (slow C). This measurement was taken with the player sitting 5 inches from the wall in my rack, no disc, and sound meter held directly over top of the player and pointed at the back wall.



Hello:


Mine is in a rack with an XBOX and PS3 (with a little fan added just in case) and I have my home server in the same area. All have fans going at one point or another so I guess I just never noticed the XA2's fan.


Given that some people have reported random shutdowns of their units (which is a sign of overheating) I am betting that the unit needs a good fan to keep cool.


If someone were feeling ambitious and the unit is hidden in a rack, I am sure the unit could be modded to remove part of the case and provide better cooling with a less noisy fan.


Splotto


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsather* /forum/post/12368355
> 
> 
> Both of my XA2's were manufactured July 07 in China. Were the XA2's ever built in Japan? I know my XA1 was...and my Denon receivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my XA2's is very quiet....more so than the XA1 was...the other has a whine that can heard from 8ft.



I have the RCA model of the A1, and it is about as loud as my XA2. My RCA was build in Japan, so I just wondered if the XA2 was originally built there.


I tried loosening and tightening the screws on the fan, but it didn't really change the noise level. I just sounds like typical fan air movement noise to me with a touch of fan motor/bearing noise. Perhaps I was expecting too much, or there is a wide difference in fan parts. I will keep it a month and see if anything changes or someone finds a way to swap out the fan. It would have been nice if they would have put in a bigger fan like the A1 has, but ran it at a slower speed for the same air movement. The fan port size is much smaller on the XA2.


This is not so much of a problem when my projector is running, as it is much louder, but when listening to music it is distracting to me.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368244
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the build date on your X2? Was it made in Japan or China? Mine was build July 2007 in China, purchased through Amazon. Also, when looking at the back of the player, there are 3 screws the appear to hold the fan to the case. These screws are located at the top right and left, and the bottom left. There is a screw hole at the bottom right, but there is no screw in it. Is that common or am I missing a screw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsather, you are correct, there are only 2 screws that hold the fan, top right and bottom left. The third screw I saw was for the top of the case cover. It is tough to see with the player mounted in my rack.



If the build date is on the back its gonna be a PITA to get to. Would it also be on the box? Ill take a look.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368000
> 
> 
> As a reference, I measured the fan noise to 57 dB.



My XA2's fan is truly inaudible. I have to hold my hand behind it to feel the airflow to know that it is actually spinning. Mine is also a July 2007 China-built unit. I guess I just got lucky and got a quiet one.


Given that (a) fans are el cheapo components of uneven build quality, (b) fans are easy to replace, and (c) noise seems a fairly common problem with the XA2, I would try contacting Toshiba customer support and asking if they could send you a replacement fan.


----------



## DavidHir

I cannot hear my XA2's fan either - bought from Amazon with a July 2007 build date.


----------



## AndyGood

For those who say they cannot hear it, does that mean from their listening position? I have decided I am going to give this player a shot because we have alot of ambient noise between heat going on and off, a nearby refrigerator, etc., it is seldom 100% quite in my listening area so I don't think my attention will be focused on the player. In the bedroom however, this could be more of an annoyance. My A2 isn't dead quite either but the XA2 for sure, is on the loud side.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/12369433
> 
> 
> For those who say they cannot hear it, does that mean from their listening position? I have decided I am going to give this player a shot because we have alot of ambient noise between heat going on and off, a nearby refrigerator, etc., it is seldom 100% quite in my listening area so I don't think my attention will be focused on the player. In the bedroom however, this could be more of an annoyance. My A2 isn't dead quite either but the XA2 for sure, is on the loud side.



I can sit next to it and don't hear the fan. Its a non issue on my XA2.


----------



## miata

Mine was really loud and when I looked at it I saw a lot of dust collection. I wonder if these fans are vulnerable to dust. So, maybe people with dusty environments (wood or tile floors) are having more problems than people with less dust (carpet, etc). Could the sound be related to dust? I have to admit that a new, loud XA2 kinda breaks that hypothesis, but...


----------



## WTS

Hmmm, interesting, I can't hear mine unless I right next to it as it seems that quiet.


----------



## Gary J

Can anyone hear spell quiet?


----------



## DavidHir

I don't sit near my unit, but I have before while it's running and have still heard nothing.


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12370184
> 
> 
> Can anyone hear spell quiet?



I think you mean here


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efjay* /forum/post/12370636
> 
> 
> I think you mean here



I mean can anyone here spell quite?


----------



## skier4evr9

My player was built in Jan 07, not sure of location. I'm too lazy to pull it out of the cabinet. I've never noticed any fan noise, but I've never specifically listened for it.


Mike


----------



## Laserfan

Fan? My XA-2 has a fan?


----------



## dixlon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368000
> 
> 
> My XA2 arrived yesterday, and it also has a very noisy fan. I am wondering if there really is a chance that some units are quiet, or if they are being used in an area that masks the fan noise. My theater is dead quiet and I can easily hear the fan noise on my player. The small fan in back puts out a great deal of air volume, so my thought it that it is just the design and no amount of swapping players is going to fix that. I could be wrong, so if anyone swaps out and finds the noise goes away, I will consider giving it one more try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: As a reference, I measured the fan noise to 57 dB (slow C). This measurement was taken with the player sitting 5 inches from the wall in my rack, no disc, and sound meter held directly over top of the player and pointed at the back wall.



I received my XA2 Nov29 from Amazon and finally today I took it out of the box and I update the firmware from 1.5 to 2.7 using the CD I burned.

The procedure went smoothly and the whole process took 15 minutes tops.

I hooked the XA2 player to my Panasonic PT-47WXC tv through component inputs as this tv does not have HDMI outputs.

The player ran quiet. I guess I am one of the lucky ones not to get a noisy unit.

I also noticed the speed time to put a dvd into the drive was almost as fast as my Denon 1600 dvd player. There was no noticeable delay.

I going to mate the XA2 with a 57 MITS Diamond Series 833 DLP TV.

I like what I see so far.

KD ( A Canadian living in Arizona )


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dixlon* /forum/post/12372771
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I also noticed the speed time to put a dvd into the drive was almost as fast as my Denon 1600 dvd player. There was no noticeable delay.
> 
> I going to mate the XA2 with a 57 MITS Diamond Series 833 DLP TV.
> 
> I like what I see so far.
> 
> KD ( A Canadian living in Arizona )




No delay? Huh? Just turning it on takes a while. Loading HDDVD is much longer than a normal DVD. It's pretty annoying, but I can get used to it I suppose.


Chandler eh? My in-laws have a vacation home near Chandler Fashion Square.


----------



## dixlon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12372843
> 
> 
> No delay? Huh? Just turning it on takes a while. Loading HDDVD is much longer than a normal DVD. It's pretty annoying, but I can get used to it I suppose.
> 
> 
> Chandler eh? My in-laws have a vacation home near Chandler Fashion Square.



Funny you say that I'm going to the Chandler Fashion Square mall to pick up some Chinese food.


----------



## mchad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12370994
> 
> 
> I mean can anyone here spell quite?



I think you mean quiet.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dixlon* /forum/post/12372895
> 
> 
> Funny you say that I'm going to the Chandler Fashion Square mall to pick up some Chinese food.




Let me guess. P.F. Changs? Nice food around there. Cheesecake Factory's nice too. And In-n-Out Burgers. Mmmm.... I really miss those In-n-Out burgers!


----------



## ihifi

I have the A2 (MFR 3/07) and recently acquired the XA2 (MFR 7/07). I immediately realized that the XA2 was noticeably louder than the A2. I have a projector in the HT room that is of course louder but while listening to music with the projector off, the whine from the fan was immediately noticeable and somewhat annoying. I opened both players and looked at the fans. The fan in both players is made by Delta Electronics and share the same model number, DSB0512LD and are both 50x50x25mm in size. However, the fan in the XA2 is rated at 0.18A and the one in the A2 is rated at 0.09A. They are both 12V DC fans and have identical two pin connectors (I believe the 3rd pin in some fans is used by the board to determine/adjust fan speed in some applications). The fan in the XA2 seemed to push out more air against my hand than the fan in the A2. I swapped the fans in these two players and, as expected, the XA2 became very quiet, and the A2 became loud. I looked at Delta Electronics' site ( http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...cfans_main.asp ) in order to find these fans, but there is no model number that begins with DSB. Instead, they have a similar looking fan with the model number AFB0512LD. It is rated at 0.06A with a noise level of 25dB, and comes only in the 50x50x20mm size. I then found a post by an AVS member wherein he reported that the fans in the XA2 and A2 were made/distributed by Tranyoung with A2 having the 5025LL12S fan (8.35 CFM flow/14.5 dB noise) and XA2 having the 5025L12S fan (12.26 CFM flow/22.1 dB noise). These are also 50x50x25mm fans with 2 connectors. In calling around, I was told that it was not uncommon for some manufacturers to use somewhat different fans in any model player even in the same year of manufacture. This may well explain why some people here post that their units are quiet whereas others report the opposite. It is interesting that the Tranyoung fan in the XA2 pushes out 32% more air but at the expense of 500% more noise (7.6dB difference equates to 1.26 raised to 7.6 since dB is in log scale). If you do a search on the first PN (the quiet fan apparently in the A2), you will find that they correspond to Toshiba PN P000401260 with price of $38.19 and Toshiba as the listed manufacturer, and also PN P000477480 with price of $12.94 and manufacturer field left blank. I plan to test the temperature in the XA2 with the quieter fan from the A2 compared to the noisier fan it came with. DD and DTS decoders can run hot and the excess heat interfere with the function of the circuit board. It was for this reason, for instance, that the Lexicon RV-8 V2 units received a continuous fan and a new power supply as the overheating in V1 units (no continuous fan) caused erratic behavior in few units. My hope is that the quieter fan from the A2 transplanted into the XA2 can provide adequate cooling without causing any problems.


John


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/12374250
> 
> 
> I have the A2 (MFR 3/07) and recently acquired the XA2 (MFR 7/07). I immediately realized that the XA2 was noticeably louder than the A2. I have a projector in the HT room that is of course louder but while listening to music with the projector off, the whine from the fan was immediately noticeable and somewhat annoying. I opened both players and looked at the fans. The fan in both players is made by Delta Electronics and share the same model number, DSB0512LD and are both 50x50x25mm in size. However, the fan in the XA2 is rated at 0.18A and the one in the A2 is rated at 0.09A. They are both 12V DC fans and have identical two pin connectors (I believe the 3rd pin in some fans is used by the board to determine/adjust fan speed in some applications). The fan in the XA2 seemed to push out more air against my hand than the fan in the A2. I swapped the fans in these two players and, as expected, the XA2 became very quiet, and the A2 became loud. I looked at Delta Electronics' site ( http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...cfans_main.asp ) in order to find these fans, but there is no model number that begins with DSB. Instead, they have a similar looking fan with the model number AFB0512LD. It is rated at 0.06A with a noise level of 25dB, and comes only in the 50x50x20mm size. I then found a post by an AVS member wherein he reported that the fans in the XA2 and A2 were made/distributed by Tranyoung with A2 having the 5025LL12S fan (8.35 CFM flow/14.5 dB noise) and XA2 having the 5025L12S fan (12.26 CFM flow/22.1 dB noise). These are also 50x50x25mm fans with 2 connectors. In calling around, I was told that it was not uncommon for some manufacturers to use somewhat different fans in any model player even in the same year of manufacture. This may well explain why some people here post that their units are quiet whereas others report the opposite. It is interesting that the Tranyoung fan in the XA2 pushes out 32% more air but at the expense of 500% more noise (7.6dB difference equates to 1.26 raised to 7.6 since dB is in log scale). If you do a search on the first PN (the quiet fan apparently in the A2), you will find that they correspond to Toshiba PN P000401260 with price of $38.19 and Toshiba as the listed manufacturer, and also PN P000477480 with price of $12.94 and manufacturer field left blank. I plan to test the temperature in the XA2 with the quieter fan from the A2 compared to the noisier fan it came with. DD and DTS decoders can run hot and the excess heat interfere with the function of the circuit board. It was for this reason, for instance, that the Lexicon RV-8 V2 units received a continuous fan and a new power supply as the overheating in V1 units (no continuous fan) caused erratic behavior in few units. My hope is that the quieter fan from the A2 transplanted into the XA2 can provide adequate cooling without causing any problems.
> 
> 
> John



Thanks for sharing. Excellent post.


----------



## bakpakva

Excellent post ihifi! There does seem to be something going on with the difference in noise levels between owners of the XA2. It is either a fan issue, or as someone else has noted, it may be a transformer on the power supply. Either way, I am sure someone will get to the bottom of this and hopefully we can quiet the noisy ones down a notch.


I am still debating on whether to try a swap with Amazon once they have more in stock, or sending it back to Toshiba directly with specific concerns about the noise levels. The first is more of a crap shot and may result in the same results, the latter may have a better chance of success if Toshiba knows what the issue is and can implement the proper repair.


There is also the chance that some are just more sensitive to the noise frequency or their placement of the player amplifies the noise. Mine is in an open rack and the back wall may redirect the noise back into my listening environment.


----------



## ihifi

Follow up:

There was a feedback left on Amazon regarding the noise possibly coming from the transformer on the power supply, rather than the fan itself. I actually tested for this possibility by unplugging the fan in the XA2 and listening for any noise from the PSU and elsewhere on the player. The player was dead quiet with the fan unplugged. This does not clear the PSU as the source of noise in other players but at least in mine, the source of the noise was definitely the fan.


John


----------



## CRIOLLO2MIl

Well after weeks researching these forums and other reviews from all sorts of "experts" around the internet, I decided to take the plunge into a stand-alone HD-DVD palyer to compliment my HT. I previously owned the 360 add-on unit.


My Current set-up is:


* Samsung LN-T5271F LCD Television

* Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-Ray Player

* Energy Take 5.2 Speakers System

* Onkyo TX-SR 705 (on order)

* and now...the HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player


I own over 800 DVDs and SD palyback is essential. I have a modest budget so I was not keen on spending retail so I took a gamble with e-bay.


won an auction @ $360 and crossed my fingers.


Out of the box, the player had 1.? FW and a terrible lip-sync problem. At first I thought I was suckered with a bad player, but I had read how the player suffered from this with early FW versions.


I quickly upgraded to FW 2.7 and did a quick test run of a few SD and HD-DVD titles. Here are some of my initial comments:


1. Lip-Sync is corrected. No issues w/ LFE and a full viewing of King Kong set @ 1080p/24 suffered no stuttering nor shutdowns as some have experienced.


2. I am a bit let down w/ SD playback. The main selling point I kept hearing was its "supposed" great HQV upscaling for SD DVDs. Well ( and I remind you only a quick run) I am not impressed. PQ of SD is NO better than either my BD-P1400 Samsung BR nor my Sony BD-S300. Maybe I need to see more tests or maybe I was expecting too much. I am not saying it looks bad...just NO better than what I have seen before.


3. HD playback is gorgeous. Nothing to jump up and down since I wouldn't expect nothing less. I like the piture tweaking options but need to learn more on what settings work best.


4. I Read all the stories and complaints about the remote...I don't share the same criticism. I like the backlit function so that is actually a plus for me. Either way...I use a Harmony 880 so the remote was never going to be a deal breaker for me.


5. Can't wait to mate w/ the Onkyo 705 and hear it's Audio capabilities.


as I spend more time watching, I'll share any issues with you. in the meantime, I do have a question for you.


q: why doesn't the front panel nor the box of this player have any branding/badging indicating the "HQV" chip? I notice that the BD-P1200 from Samsung has it, and th eupcoming Onkyo 805 does also. Anyone wonder why?


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRIOLLO2MIl* /forum/post/12376291
> 
> 
> Well after weeks researching these forums and other reviews from all sorts of "experts" around the internet, I decided to take the plunge into a stand-alone HD-DVD palyer to compliment my HT. I previously owend the 360 add-on unit.
> 
> 
> My Current set-up is:
> 
> 
> * Samsung LN-T5271F LCD Television
> 
> * Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-Ray Player
> 
> * Energy Take 5.2 Speakers System
> 
> * Onkyo TX-SR 705 (on order)
> 
> * and now...the HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player
> 
> 
> I own over 800 DVDs and SD palyback is essential. I have a modest budget so I was not keen on spending retail so I took a gamble with e-bay.
> 
> 
> won an auction @ $360 and crossed my fingers.
> 
> 
> Out of the box, the player had 1.? FW and a terrible lip-sync problem. At first I thought I was suckered with a bad player, but I had read how the player suffered from this with early FW versions.
> 
> 
> I quickly upgraded to FW 2.7 and did a quick test run of a few SD and HD-DVD titles. Here are some of my initial comments:
> 
> 
> 1. Lip-Sync is corrected. No issues w/ LFE and a full viewing of King Kong set @ 1080p/24 suffered no stuttering nor shutdowns as some have experienced.
> 
> 
> 2. I am a bit let down w/ SD playback. The main selling point I kept hearing was its "supposed" great HQV upscaling for SD DVDs. Well ( and I remind you only a quick run) I am not impressed. PQ of SD is NO better than either my BD-P1400 Samsung BR nor my Sony BD-S300. Maybe I need to see more tests or maybe I was expecting too much. I am not saying it looks bad...just NO better than what I have seen before.
> 
> 
> 3. HD playback is gorgeous. Nothing to jump up and down since I wouldn't expect nothing less. I like the piture tweaking options but need to learn more on what settings work best.
> 
> 
> 4. I Read all the stories and complaints about the remote...I don't share the same criticism. I like the backlit function so that is actually a plus for me. Either way...I use a Harmony 880 so the remote was never going to be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> 
> 5. Can't wait to mate w/ the Onkyo 705 and hear it's Audio capabilities.
> 
> 
> as I spend more time watching, I'll share any issues with you. in the meantime, I do have a question for you.
> 
> 
> q: why doesn't the front panel nor the box of this player have any branding/badging indicating the "HQV" chip? I notice that the BD-P1200 from Samsung has it, and th eupcoming Onkyo 805 does also. Anyone wonder why?



I have the XA2 and is currently my HD player. I also have the A2 on the HD side and on the BR side I have the 1400. The XA2 when using the picture functions from the remote make SD DVD's look quite a bit better over the standard out of the box setting and better than the A2 or the 1400. This is viewing on my XBR2 at 1080p/60. If your not seeing this, something is not right.


The XA2 attached to my Marantz SR7002 is trouble free and with the 2.7 FW the audio is fabulous you will love it.


I don't mind the remote and it can be used as a weapon should somone try to take my popcorn







I also have the 880.


----------



## CRIOLLO2MIl

Humanoid,


what picture settings do you hve on the XA2? I still don't know what settings look best


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsather* /forum/post/12376315
> 
> 
> I had the lid off my XA2 yesterday, and unplugged the fan. Silent. The Delta fan is definetly the whiner here.



Great news, and much easier to remedy than a power supply transformer. I would like to keep my XA2 in the rack, rather then hide it away under the cabinet like I did with the 1G player because of its fan noise. I concur that the rotational speed of the XA2 fan is much higher than the 1G which probably doesn't help matters.


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12368244
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the build date on your X2? Was it made in Japan or China? Mine was build July 2007 in China, purchased through Amazon. Also, when looking at the back of the player, there are 3 screws the appear to hold the fan to the case. These screws are located at the top right and left, and the bottom left. There is a screw hole at the bottom right, but there is no screw in it. Is that common or am I missing a screw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsather, you are correct, there are only 2 screws that hold the fan, top right and bottom left. The third screw I saw was for the top of the case cover. It is tough to see with the player mounted in my rack.



I was having the same issue with noise. My fan looks as if it's being held by 2 screws. I did tighten everything on the back of unit including the 2 screws holding the fan. This really helped to quiet the unit, especially the High End ringing I was hearing. I could definately hear an audible difference as I tightened and loosened the screws. I'm wondering if I added the 2 additional screws (if you can), would that completely silence the player. It's defianetly much better now that I've tightened it. Maybe it's just a case of missing or loose screws?


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12376486
> 
> 
> Great news, and much easier to remedy than a power supply transformer. I would like to keep my XA2 in the rack, rather then hide it away under the cabinet like I did with the 1G player because of its fan noise. I concur that the rotational speed of the XA2 fan is much higher than the 1G which probably doesn't help matters.



I'm wondering if they can slow this slightly with FW? Maybe I'm generous but seeing as this unit is technically a CPU I didn't expect the fan to be completely silent. What was bothering me until I tightend the screws was this ringing (almost like a EBS test signal) I was getting.


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12376522
> 
> 
> I was having the same issue with noise. My fan looks as if it's being held by 2 screws. I did tighten everything on the back of unit including the 2 screws holding the fan. This really helped to quiet the unit, especially the High End ringing I was hearing. I could definately hear an audible difference as I tightened and loosened the screws. I'm wondering if I added the 2 additional screws (if you can), would that completely silence the player. It's defianetly much better now that I've tightened it. Maybe it's just a case of missing or loose screws?



If it is in the fan, then it is probably the balance or bearings that is causing the noise. I tightened, loosened, and fiddled with the fan as much as I could, and was able to knock a few dB off the sound. My screws were not very tight from the factory. It is still too loud for my liking as I can hear it from my seating position about 6 ft away. I mainly bothers me when listening to music, as during a movie the projector easily drowns out the fan noise. My plans are to replace my AE700 next year if Jason has his shoot-out in January. I have until then to quiet this player down.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRIOLLO2MIl* /forum/post/12376465
> 
> 
> Humanoid,
> 
> 
> what picture settings do you hve on the XA2? I still don't know what settings look best



Depending on the movie and resolution, I prefer all on except for block and edge enhanced set at 2. When setting block on I didn't notice anything with my set so I guess on or off is ok here. YMMV


I watched LOTR Fellowship Of The Ring extended ver and Two Towers the other day with these settins and it looked very good







I switched from selection 1 to selection 2 that is all off and could see a difference immediately. Now to view ROTK.


I might add, I also added a bit more color and backed off contrast just a bit with the XA2 settings.


Cheers,


Ray


----------



## CRIOLLO2MIl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12376647
> 
> 
> Depending on the movie and resolution, I prefer all on except for block and edge enhanced set at 2. When setting block on I didn't notice anything with my set so I guess on or off is ok here. YMMV
> 
> 
> I watched LOTR Fellowship Of The Ring extended ver and Two Towers the other day with these settins and it looked very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from selection 1 to selection 2 that is all off and could see a difference immediately. Now to view ROTK.
> 
> 
> I might add, I also added a bit more color and backed off contrast just a bit with the XA2 settings.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ray




Ray,


I did some tweaking and tried them out on Episode I. I am more pleased with Pq now and hope to even get better as i learn what each option does and does not do. Other than some video grain...the PQ is better than my Blu-Ray players (for SD DVDs)


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRIOLLO2MIl* /forum/post/12377749
> 
> 
> Ray,
> 
> 
> I did some tweaking and tried them out on Episode I. I am more pleased with Pq now and hope to even get better as i learn what each option does and does not do. Other than some video grain...the PQ is better than my Blu-Ray players (for SD DVDs)



Good to hear! The XA2 has a lot of possitive features. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## CrossRoad

Guys I have to express my gratitude to you. My XA2 was a noisy mess on the verge of being sent back. I messed with the screws and now it is silent except for the rush of air from the fan. It has gone from annoying to acceptable. And it is all thanks to you! I can't thank you enough because I really didn't want to send the player back because it has been so excellent in every other respect. Thank you!


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrossRoad* /forum/post/12378354
> 
> 
> Guys I have to express my gratitude to you. My XA2 was a noisy mess on the verge of being sent back. I messed with the screws and now it is silent except for the rush of air from the fan. It has gone from annoying to acceptable. And it is all thanks to you! I can't thank you enough because I really didn't want to send the player back because it has been so excellent in every other respect. Thank you!



You're welcome! I'm also glad I was able to quiet mine. I have to really focus to hear any sound coming from it. And I think the only reason I'm able hear anything is because I have been so focused on it the last couple of days. If my XA2 came this way I doubt I would have ever noticed it.


----------



## CrossRoad

Well I have taken the lid off both XA2s that I have and there is little doubt that the fan is the culprit of the noise. The actual drive does make a buzzing sort of noise but I don't think it can be heard when the lid is on. I thought about just disconnecting the fan but there is a piece of metal that sticks directly behind the fan that gets really hot with the fan. I can only imagine what would happen without it. So I am trying to find a way to "dynamat" the fan inside the player. I'll post what I do if successful.


----------



## bake324

I am new to this HD game, just got my XA2 and I can not get it to upscale my SD DVDs. Can anybody tell me what might be wrong


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bake324* /forum/post/12379601
> 
> 
> I am new to this HD game, just got my XA2 and I can not get it to upscale my SD DVDs. Can anybody tell me what might be wrong



If you are using component out, you will not be able to upscale SD DVDs. If you are using HDMI out, you should not have a problem.


John


----------



## CrossRoad

There is no question that if you have a noisy player or whine coming from yur XA2 that it is the fan. I have been playing with the 2 I have for the last couple hours. One fan whines the other does not. I swapped them and the noise went with the fan. They both make a noise but the one with the whine is just intolerable. I will say though that tweeking with the scews to the fan on the back has a dramatic impact on the sound of the fan. I you have a noisy player its worth a shot to mess with them to see what happens. Good luck guys.


----------



## miata

I just replaced mine with one of these . Big difference. I did have to do a little wire cutting, stripping and taping. The connector on this fan needed to be replaced with one from the original fan. Obviously, the warrantee is shot now, but well worth it.


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrossRoad* /forum/post/12380969
> 
> 
> I will say though that tweeking with the scews to the fan on the back has a dramatic impact on the sound of the fan. I you have a noisy player its worth a shot to mess with them to see what happens. Good luck guys.



I will say that mine does still make some noise, but it sounds as if it's functioning normally. The sound is low enough that the buzzing of my kitchen's fluorescent lights drowns it out. I guess that's pretty low.


----------



## PerryD

I wanted to jump in as a new XA2 owner. I was tired of my HD-A1 skipping and hanging on half the movies I watched, so I was happy to get a good price on the XA2 recently.


I've only watched a few movies, but last night the XA2 would not play the HD side of Mr. Bean's Holiday. The loading screen ran for a few minutes, then some sort of DVD Not Found error message. I took the disc out and washed it with hot soapy water, but the disc still didn't play. I ended up watching the standard def side (the rest of the family was quite impatient by this time).


I've upgraded to 2.7, so it's not a FW issue. My HD-A1 was not a fan of combo discs (hard crashes or major skips on most Universal discs), so I'm disappointed that the XA2 still has the same issues. Mr. Bean is a brand new combo movie, so it looks like either Toshiba or Universal is still having problems getting them to work.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerryD* /forum/post/12384867
> 
> 
> Mr. Bean is a brand new combo movie, so it looks like either Toshiba or Universal is still having problems getting them to work.



Blame the media, not the player. My non-Combo discs work fine. The one combo disc I DID own, caused problems.


----------



## Irrenarzt

Question about the XA2 with respect to audio output. I notice only 5.1 and 2 channel output. I have a 7.1 setup in the works (the rear speaker wires are being run this next weekend) so this might be a little premature but what happens when I watch a movie in 5.1 with a 7.1 setup? Will the far back speakers just get the same output as the side speakers?


Should I have gone with the A35? I really like the build quality of the XA2 so I figured 6 of one half dozen of the other type of deal when in came to 5.1 output only as I get the better build quality and upscaling with the XA2...


----------



## Gary J

You did not mention your AVR but if it has Dolby ProLogic IIx it will derive the other two channels.


----------



## Irrenarzt

I have the Sony STR-DA5300ES which is a fairly new receiver, I suppose this ought to have Dolby ProLogic IIx. I don't recall if it does for sure.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Irrenarzt* /forum/post/12400371
> 
> 
> I have the Sony STR-DA5300ES which is a fairly new receiver, I suppose this ought to have Dolby ProLogic IIx. I don't recall if it does for sure.



Yes, it does have DPLIIx.


----------



## Irrenarzt

Thanks a bunch. Do I need to make any special settings to get it to work or will it do its magic automatically?


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Irrenarzt* /forum/post/12400728
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Do I need to make any special settings to get it to work or will it do its magic automatically?



If you have not already done so then you will have to select DPLIIx for whichever input you are using. The exact procedure is different for every receiver but it should be in your manual.


----------



## Irrenarzt

I'll look it up when I'm all done setting it up. Thanks again.


----------



## methos75

My player is starting to have the disc drive door blocked when I am loading disc, and it takes it 2-3 times of opening and closing before it closes properly. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## TexasAg1996

I've got the Xa2 hooked up and working fine. It bitstreams audio and video to my Onkyo 705. But, I've got an audio distribution system in my home that takes audio via 2 RCA inputs. I've hooked up the 2-channel outputs on the back of the XA2, but I can't get any audio out from the XA2.


Anybody know how to maintain the bitstreamed HD audio while also outputting analog to the distribution system?


----------



## brinyhenry

Regarding the Edge Enhancement setting, is this a Reon feature similar to the TrueLife function on Farjouda based players?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexasAg1996* /forum/post/12425289
> 
> 
> I've got the Xa2 hooked up and working fine. It bitstreams audio and video to my Onkyo 705. But, I've got an audio distribution system in my home that takes audio via 2 RCA inputs. I've hooked up the 2-channel outputs on the back of the XA2, but I can't get any audio out from the XA2.
> 
> 
> Anybody know how to maintain the bitstreamed HD audio while also outputting analog to the distribution system?



It there something wrong with decoding to PCM in the player instead?


----------



## mosman72

i've only had my hd-ax2 for 2 days but im having a bit of trouble. i downloaded firmware 2.7 so i could use direct audio bitstream for truehd. however i get no picture only audio when in bitstream? the hdmi handshake is working fine cause my receiver has an light indicator that shows the connection has not been lost.....but no picture. if i press the audio button on the remote the picture will flash on for a second and then its gone again. when set to send audio as pcm i have no problems. any help would be great.


----------



## stlcity

What sound settings do u guys use when u watch movies on the XA2. The reciever I have is the Denon AVR 4306.


Basic Q: when playing HD DVDs the display on the XA2 says 1080i while with the SD DVDs it says 1080p..I have it set on "upto 1080p"...just curious as to whether I am missing something...it is connected to a RS-1 thru the reciever with HDMI


Thanks in advance


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mosman72* /forum/post/12426602
> 
> 
> i've only had my hd-ax2 for 2 days but im having a bit of trouble. i downloaded firmware 2.7 so i could use direct audio bitstream for truehd. however i get no picture only audio when in bitstream? the hdmi handshake is working fine cause my receiver has an light indicator that shows the connection has not been lost.....but no picture. if i press the audio button on the remote the picture will flash on for a second and then its gone again. when set to send audio as pcm i have no problems. any help would be great.



Still might be HDMI problem with picture flashing.


More bitstream problems. Probably better off using PCM where you get to use * Advanced Content * anyway.


----------



## HT Nut

Today at noon I joined the ranks of XA-2 owners. Open box at BB which I could not pass up.


mosman,


When I updated my XA-1 with firmware 2.4 I had to restart it a number of times with power pulls to get video output. Don't know why, but restarts worked. I have an indicator on the display which shows what resolution the stream is being sent at. It was indicating 1080i correctly but there was no content in the stream. So I tried the tried and true. Restarts with plug pulling and after the third attempt I was back to goodness.


I will be updating the new XA-2 tonight. And then it will be full 1080P goodness for both HD DVD and Blu for me. The XA-1 will feed an older 1080i display.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brinyhenry* /forum/post/12425659
> 
> 
> Regarding the Edge Enhancement setting, is this a Reon feature similar to the TrueLife function on Farjouda based players?



Yes, all of the "Edge Enhancement" and noise reduction settings are a function of the Reon chip.


----------



## Rugyboogie

Out of the HD-DVD players out there is the HD-XA2 still the best unit out there with respect to picture quality. This is supposed to be the best player with SD-DVD. Does the HDA35 replace the XA2 ?


----------



## methos75

My player is starting to have the disc drive door jam half opened when I am loading disc, and it takes it 2-3 times of opening and closing before it closes properly. Any ideas how to fix this?



Bumpie, I need to fix this issue.


----------



## thoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12301174
> 
> 
> Can someone with a 1080p24 capable display and a copy of either The Searchers or the new Star Trek box set please test those titles with the XA2 set for both 1080p24 and 1080i output and let me know if you see any glaring differences between those resolutions in these scenes?
> 
> Searchers - Time code 2:00



I see no problem for The Searchers feeding 1080p24 directly into a Samsung LN-T5781F.


----------



## HT Nut

Rugyboogie,


The A35 is not at all equivalent to the XA2 with firmware 2.7, it does not decode HD Audio it only passes it by bitstream to an outboard decoder (receiver or pre/pro). And it does not have the Reon chip.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *methos75* /forum/post/12433626
> 
> 
> My player is starting to have the disc drive door jam half opened when I am loading disc, and it takes it 2-3 times of opening and closing before it closes properly. Any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpie, I need to fix this issue.



It is literally stuck half in and half out?? Does it get stuck when ejecting or closing or both? Assuming the disc is in the tray correctly, I don't think there is a "fix" for this without opening up the player. It sounds like a physical drive/tray issue. Although I don't recally a drive/tray bug in any of the earlier firmware versions, you can update the firmware to v2.7, it can't hurt. Good luck.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thoth* /forum/post/12433801
> 
> 
> I see no problem for The Searchers feeding 1080p24 directly into a Samsung LN-T5781F.



Interesting. Thanks for checking.


----------



## methos75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/12434055
> 
> 
> It is literally stuck half in and half out?? Does it get stuck when ejecting or closing or both? Assuming the disc is in the tray correctly, I don't think there is a "fix" for this without opening up the player. It sounds like a physical drive/tray issue. Although I don't recally a drive/tray bug in any of the earlier firmware versions, you can update the firmware to v2.7, it can't hurt. Good luck.




Just when closing, and the disc are in correctly. Doubt its a firmware issue, it was doing it both before and after recently updating. Guess its time to get the screw driver out.


----------



## Rugyboogie

HT Nut

Thanks for the info. I will get the XA2.

My system has a prepro, Theta Casablanca III which will not support the new audio formats till next year. Theta is working on the HDMI 1.3 for its audio boards.

Again, thanks


----------



## Gilly

Where did you get ver 2.7? I only see 2.5 and toshiba web site also only shows 2.5.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT Nut* /forum/post/12433936
> 
> 
> Rugyboogie,
> 
> 
> The A35 is not at all equivalent to the XA2 with firmware 2.7, it does not decode HD Audio it only passes it by bitstream to an outboard decoder (receiver or pre/pro). And it does not have the Reon chip.


----------



## Gilly

Sorry I just did a update and it' now shows 2.7....







what does 2.7 get me?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gilly* /forum/post/12440401
> 
> 
> Where did you get ver 2.7? I only see 2.5 and toshiba web site also only shows 2.5.


----------



## cheezz

What is the purpose of the crossover setting?

My L/R speakers seems to be louder than the rear speakers. Can the volume be reduced of rear be increased? Sorry about the questions. I am new to surround sound. Thanx.


----------



## AndyGood

Hey guys, don't want to read the whole thread so I am looking to cut to the chase with a few quick answers. My AX2 has the 1.5 firmware and seems to work fine, should I obssess about updating it? If it is advisible to do so, how do you do it via and ethernet cable. I am assuming you hook it up to your laptop and then what? Thanks in advance


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/12442280
> 
> 
> Hey guys, don't want to read the whole thread so I am looking to cut to the chase with a few quick answers. My AX2 has the 1.5 firmware and seems to work fine, should I obssess about updating it? If it is advisible to do so, how do you do it via and ethernet cable. I am assuming you hook it up to your laptop and then what? Thanks in advance



Well, having not seen any issues with 2.7 I would say upgrade.


You don't connect the XA2 to your laptop. Connect it to an internet connection (e.g. your router, wireless bridge, etc.) and it should find the update itself online.


Many here seem to favor downloading the firmware, burning it to a CD and updating that way. I have never done that.


Splotto


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezz* /forum/post/12442118
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of the crossover setting?



The crossover setting is only used when you have 'small', i.e., non-full-range main speakers. It determines what portion of the low frequencies gets routed to your subwoofer. You should read your speakers' specs, and run the lowest crossover setting you can, without going below your main speakers' low limit.



> Quote:
> My L/R speakers seems to be louder than the rear speakers. Can the volume be reduced of rear be increased? Sorry about the questions. I am new to surround sound. Thanx.



You should probably do a search on calibration. Better yet, get a DVE or AVIA calibration disc and follow the instructions. (You can also use the THX setup features that comes on certain DVDs.) Once you have tried to read through the directions for one of these calibration techniques, come back with questions and you'll get plenty of assistance.


You might also try looking into your receiver's manual - most of them have at least passable instructions for calibrating the speakers levels and distances.


You'll need to know:


> What type of connection do you have from the source (player) to the receiver? [HDMI, toslink, analog 5.1, analog 2.0, etc]

> How many and what type of speakers do you have?

> What type of subwoofer do you have, and how is it amplified/connected?

> What other surround sources do you need to calibrate for?


----------



## bweissman

Can anyone tell me what purpose the "persistent storage" feature of the XA2 serves?


----------



## Gary J

I Googled "persistent storage xa-2" and got the answer many times over!


----------



## mosman72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT Nut* /forum/post/12427868
> 
> 
> Today at noon I joined the ranks of XA-2 owners. Open box at BB which I could not pass up.
> 
> 
> mosman,
> 
> 
> When I updated my XA-1 with firmware 2.4 I had to restart it a number of times with power pulls to get video output. Don't know why, but restarts worked. I have an indicator on the display which shows what resolution the stream is being sent at. It was indicating 1080i correctly but there was no content in the stream. So I tried the tried and true. Restarts with plug pulling and after the third attempt I was back to goodness.
> 
> 
> I will be updating the new XA-2 tonight. And then it will be full 1080P goodness for both HD DVD and Blu for me. The XA-1 will feed an older 1080i display.



what the exact steps for"power pull"? i'll give that a try...thanks for ur help


----------



## AlainParis

Hello


I have the HD-XA2 (more precisely the European version HD-XE1) : it is a fantastic machine for the image and I am enthousiatic about it.


I think all that follows is also valid for A30 and A35.


I have a HIFI system (it may seem strange to real passionates, but I am not the only one using a HIFI 2 channel sound system with the XA2/A30/A35) and the XA2 provides in that case less than my 5 years old pioneer DV737 that has a "virtual surround" option. In particular, I lose the bass that I could hear with my Pioneer.


The HD-XA2/A30/A35 have not the "virtual surround" option and it is a pity since many low coast DVD Players (including Toshiba ones) have it. It almost decided me not to buy it.


I propose to discuss here 2 options :


1. Can *we lobby to get a virtual surround in the next firmware update ?* The more we are to ask, the more chance we have to be heard


2. In the meantime, what are the best settings you have found ? In my case:

I connect my ampli through the analog 2 ch outputs

HDMI : "downmixed PCM"

SPDIF : "pcm"

speaker setting : "2 ch"

dynamic range control : auto

dialog enhancement : off


Thank you










You can answer here, or in the specific thread I have created :
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=952097 


And participate to the Poll : do you use a 2ch system with your Toshiba HD-DVD? ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=952383 )


----------



## HT Nut

Mosman,


I just pulled the power plug from the back of the unit and waited for about one minute. Then powered back on. I did that three times and got my video back.


I did not have to resort to holding in the on switch while plugging back in. That will do a reset I believe.


Andygood,


I have done updates both by burning the .iso onto a disc and through the ethernet connection. Both work quite well. If you burn, be sure to do it at 1X, and do yourself a favor and find a free ISO burning program. I think I have active iso. No questions then that you will get the image.


----------



## Otis Widlflower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12442752
> 
> 
> Many here seem to favor downloading the firmware, burning it to a CD and updating that way. I have never done that.



Both ways have worked fine for me, it's usually just a matter of patience: when updates first become available via download, I've had issues with connecting and getting the darned thing.. Downloading ISO images is usually less of a hassle once you have the links. Now that the patch has been out awhile, downloading is probably no biggie.


----------



## yomer

I would really like to buy the XA2 as a region free player. Has anyone tried the codes from old Toshiba DVD players?


----------



## cuzzin

I've noticed a problem with my player: with the latest firmware update, the XA2 was given the ability to bitstream next gen audio formats via HDMI. When I put a disc in, I always have to push the stop button and then play in order for the XA2 to properly bitstream the audio. If I don't, all I'm seeing on my receiver is "Multichannel PCM" rather than what I should be seeing. This by itself isn't too big a deal, but I've noticed than when the player _is_ properly bitstreaming the audio, the PiP audio cannot be heard. In both Batman Begins and Knocked Up, when the player is bitstreaming the audio, the U-Control or IME audio is completely inaudible. The PiP audio can only be heard when the player is _not_ properly bitstreaming the audio (before I push the stop button and replay). This is kind of an annoyance. Has anyone else experienced this problem? This is all with the latest firmware, 2.7.


----------



## aaronwt

If you send the bitstream audio you won't hear any menu sounds or PiP audio. The player needs to decode the audio and mix everything together which can't be done if you send the bitstream audio out.


----------



## bosng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yomer* /forum/post/12465611
> 
> 
> I would really like to buy the XA2 as a region free player. Has anyone tried the codes from old Toshiba DVD players?



in the same boat. there is an australian version of the xa2 that can be made region free but very expensive to import.


considering the onkyo receiver with the reon chip to do the upscaling as i already own an a1 and xbox hddvd player.


----------



## cuzzin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12476417
> 
> 
> If you send the bitstream audio you won't hear any menu sounds or PiP audio. The player needs to decode the audio and mix everything together which can't be done if you send the bitstream audio out.



So if I wanted to hear the PiP commentary, I would actually have to stop the movie, turn off the "Digital Direct" option in the setup menu, and then restart the movie? That seems very inconvenient just to watch a special feature.


----------



## Gary J

Or you could always decode in the player and get *the exact same* audio plus menu and pip.


----------



## dw69h

The specs on the player only list dvd-r. Has anyone used a standard dvd recorded on a dvd+r or dvd+rw in this player? All of my backed up dvd's are on dvd+rw and I'd hate to spend $799 (ya thats the price in canada) on one of these if it doesn't handle them.


Thanks


----------



## Gary J

They both work for me.


----------



## steven975

I tried the first Harry Potter movie with my XA2 and Onkyo 605 with TrueHD but the audio won't bistream just like "Perfect Storm" won't. Is this another authoring issue? DD+ works fine.


----------



## eapleitez

Well, IMO the only advantage of bitstreaming is on discs with DTS-HD or DTS-HDMA. Other wise everything should be exactly the same, right?


----------



## Podium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dw69h* /forum/post/12480259
> 
> 
> The specs on the player only list dvd-r. Has anyone used a standard dvd recorded on a dvd+r or dvd+rw in this player? All of my backed up dvd's are on dvd+rw and I'd hate to spend $799 (ya thats the price in canada) on one of these if it doesn't handle them.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have successfully played several dvd+r's on my XA2. I haven't tried dvd+rw.


----------



## dw69h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Podium* /forum/post/12483139
> 
> 
> I have successfully played several dvd+r's on my XA2. I haven't tried dvd+rw.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12480558
> 
> 
> They both work for me.



Thanks guys!


----------



## mikedj

Question for those that have the Yamaha RX3800 AVR/XA2 HD DVD combination. I've updated the firmware, all is fine. All settings are set up as directed on these forums. But my Yamaha only shows Dolby Digital Plus on the front of the unit. I have to hit the audio button on my XA2 remote to get it to kick into Dolby HD.


Does everyone else with this combination have to hit that button? Why isn't the Yammy going on and doing Dolby HD without me hitting that button? What about other brand receivers, are you having to hit the audio button on your remote for Dolby HD to kick in?


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikedj* /forum/post/12488045
> 
> 
> Question for those that have the Yamaha RX3800 AVR/XA2 HD DVD combination. I've updated the firmware, all is fine. All settings are set up as directed on these forums. But my Yamaha only shows Dolby Digital Plus on the front of the unit. I have to hit the audio button on my XA2 remote to get it to kick into Dolby HD.
> 
> 
> Does everyone else with this combination have to hit that button? Why isn't the Yammy going on and doing Dolby HD without me hitting that button? What about other brand receivers, are you having to hit the audio button on your remote for Dolby HD to kick in?



Not sure if this is your problem, but I think most discs have DD+ as the default audio track and TrueHD has to be manually selected.


----------



## mikedj

That was how DTS was when it first hit standard DVD. Being so new to the High Def media format, I thought things were different because most of my HD DVD movies start without the splash setup menu that standard DVD's all go through. Batman Begins just begins No menu.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thebland

I just got my processor upgraded to accepting LPCM over HDMI.


Aside from selecting TRUE HD for audio..


Are there any settings in the menu system to select for use of multichannel LPCM over HDMI?


----------



## Phase700B

Hello. I am considering pulling the trigger on an XA2.







I currently have an A2 and am amazed at the PQ. SD DVDs look very good on it also, but not really noticiably better than those played on my Philips Q50 with Farouda. It also has tweaks for BRT, CONTST, GAMMA, Sharpness, etc.

My question is for anyone who might also have an A2. Will the XA2 blow me away with performance? Also, will the XA2 have better audio than the A2?

I updated my A2 with it's version 2.7 FW via a CD I burned after downloading and burning the image file from Toshiba. Works great!









My current video is fed directly to inputs on my Mitsubishi LT-46231 LCD HDTV. Audio is fed into my Boston Acoustics AVR7120 A/V receiver. The AVR7120 does not accept HDMI inputs so I am also wondering about audio, namely True HD, DTS, etc. I thought I read I must use HDMI for all the proper sound decode options on my A2. Is this also true on the XA2?

Decisons,







decisions!


Oh! Overstock has the XA2 for $549 minus a new customer discount and a FW discount. Can get it for $521 deleivered. They only have a few left. Is there a better price. This is a refurb unit also. Think it'll be alright?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/12491668
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Overstock has the XA2 for $549 minus a new customer discount and a FW discount. Can get it for $521 deleivered. They only have a few left. Is there a better price. This is a refurb unit also. Think it'll be alright?



Amazon has refurb units for $429 http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-HD-XA2.../dp/B000M6XKEK


----------



## mosman72

just wondering if anyone notices any picture changes when enabling "enhanced rbg" and "enhanced black level" compared to these settings set to standard and off. i've gone back and forth with the settings thinking i see changes...then realise its just placebo efftect. anyone have a different take on the picture settings?


----------



## shabre

much luck with Sony dvd+r as well as memorex d/l discs


----------



## juaniquillo

I bought this player last week, the picture is amazing in both HD-DVD and SD-DVD, but there's a terrible "judder" problem on pans and scrolls scenes.

I upgraded to the lastest 2.7 firmware. my Sharp LCD has a resolution 1366X768 and I tried every posible setting on my TV and the XA2, no luck.

There's an old thread about this, but no solution there:


What is the solution to this problem? a new TV?


THANKS.


----------



## juaniquillo

The link is the following


----------



## juaniquillo

This is the old link to this problem:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=787340 


Sorry, I need 3 post to write the link


----------



## DJ Vision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/12491668
> 
> 
> Hello. I am considering pulling the trigger on an XA2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have an A2 and am amazed at the PQ. SD DVDs look very good on it also, but not really noticiably better than those played on my Philips Q50 with Farouda. It also has tweaks for BRT, CONTST, GAMMA, Sharpness, etc.
> 
> My question is for anyone who might also have an A2. Will the XA2 blow me away with performance? Also, will the XA2 have better audio than the A2?
> 
> I updated my A2 with it's version 2.7 FW via a CD I burned after downloading and burning the image file from Toshiba. Works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current video is fed directly to inputs on my Mitsubishi LT-46231 LCD HDTV. Audio is fed into my Boston Acoustics AVR7120 A/V receiver. The AVR7120 does not accept HDMI inputs so I am also wondering about audio, namely True HD, DTS, etc. I thought I read I must use HDMI for all the proper sound decode options on my A2. Is this also true on the XA2?
> 
> Decisons,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions!
> 
> 
> Oh! Overstock has the XA2 for $549 minus a new customer discount and a FW discount. Can get it for $521 deleivered. They only have a few left. Is there a better price. This is a refurb unit also. Think it'll be alright?



The XA2 won't blow you away for SD compared to the A2. It's better, but not night and day. The XA2 also has tweaks for contrast, brightness, color, tint, selective color enhancement, edge enhancement and mosquito/block/random NR.


If your AVR has 5.1ch analog inputs, you can use those for DD+ and Dolby TrueHD with the XA2. The sound is cleaner to my ears than what you get from optical.


----------



## mosman22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven975* /forum/post/12481706
> 
> 
> I tried the first Harry Potter movie with my XA2 and Onkyo 605 with TrueHD but the audio won't bistream just like "Perfect Storm" won't. Is this another authoring issue? DD+ works fine.



That is strange. I have the A35 going into the onkyo 705. Much like Happy FEet getting the first HP to bitstream true hd took forever. If i skip a chapter it can take over 2 minutes for my receiver to recognize the track again and sometimes it doesn't recognize it at all. This only happens on the first HP, I just watched HPOOTP and Bourne Ultimatum and both true hd tracks sync up in seconds with my 705. I wonder if this is an issue with the authoring of the disc. Has anyone else expierenced this?


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Vision* /forum/post/12495547
> 
> 
> The XA2 won't blow you away for SD compared to the A2. It's better, but not night and day. The XA2 also has tweaks for contrast, brightness, color, tint, selective color enhancement, edge enhancement and mosquito/block/random NR.
> 
> 
> If your AVR has 5.1ch analog inputs, you can use those for DD+ and Dolby TrueHD with the XA2. The sound is cleaner to my ears than what you get from optical.



I disagree! When you use the picture settings on the remote of the XA2 and make a few adjustments, that only the XA2 is capable of with the Reon chip, it is night and day.


I use an all HDMI connection and the image of the XA2 is far superior than that of the A2 and audio quality is also greatly improved. With the 2.7 FW update the XA2 can bitstream the latest audio flavors to your 1.3 receiver. Only the A35 can compete with audio and is very close with PQ. The A2 is an awesome entry level HD DVD player.


XA2 >> Marantz SR7001 >> XBR2


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven975* /forum/post/12481706
> 
> 
> I tried the first Harry Potter movie with my XA2 and Onkyo 605 with TrueHD but the audio won't bistream just like "Perfect Storm" won't. Is this another authoring issue? DD+ works fine.



Not sure what the issue is here but, I purchased the 5 disk set and TrueHD is bistreamed to my Marantz SR7002 without issue. Make sure your XA2 has the latest FW.


Best Of Luck!


Ray


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Vision* /forum/post/12495547
> 
> 
> The XA2 won't blow you away for SD compared to the A2. It's better, but not night and day. The XA2 also has tweaks for contrast, brightness, color, tint, selective color enhancement, edge enhancement and mosquito/block/random NR.
> 
> 
> If your AVR has 5.1ch analog inputs, you can use those for DD+ and Dolby TrueHD with the XA2. The sound is cleaner to my ears than what you get from optical.



Thanks for the reply! Hmmm.. I do like that the XA2 has the extra video tweaks, similar to my old Philips Q50. I think ,in general, it seems that the XA2 is , indeed, a somewhat overbuilt player!







I tend to like that in equipment.

Also, I have plans for a second lower level home theater system. So I guess it wouldn't hurt to have a spare HD-DVD player.









Thanks very much for your input!


----------



## Phase700B




Humanoid1 said:


> I disagree! When you use the picture settings on the remote of the XA2 and make a few adjustments, that only the XA2 is capable of with the Reon chip, it is night and day.
> 
> 
> I use an all HDMI connection and the image of the XA2 is far superior than that of the A2 and audio quality is also greatly improved. With the 2.7 FW update the XA2 can bitstream the latest audio flavors to your 1.3 receiver. Only the A35 can compete with audio and is very close with PQ. The A2 is an awesome entry level HD DVD player.
> 
> 
> Good points! If I do get a A/V receiver with HDMI 1.3 I would be all set. Also, I agree that the XA2 MSUT be better than the A2 with it's pedigree circuitry. So looking to buy today.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about about XA2 refurb units from Amazon?


----------



## Gary J

How can audio quality be any different? The decoders all decode digital audio into the same PCM.


----------



## Humanoid1




Phase700B said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12496616
> 
> 
> I disagree! When you use the picture settings on the remote of the XA2 and make a few adjustments, that only the XA2 is capable of with the Reon chip, it is night and day.
> 
> 
> I use an all HDMI connection and the image of the XA2 is far superior than that of the A2 and audio quality is also greatly improved. With the 2.7 FW update the XA2 can bitstream the latest audio flavors to your 1.3 receiver. Only the A35 can compete with audio and is very close with PQ. The A2 is an awesome entry level HD DVD player.
> 
> 
> Good points! If I do get a A/V receiver with HDMI 1.3 I would be all set. Also, I agree that the XA2 MSUT be better than the A2 with it's pedigree circuitry. So looking to buy today.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about about XA2 refurb units from Amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm don't know about the refurbs but, I was able to get it from Zon Nov 22 for 449 new. keep scoping them out and wait for the price to drop.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12497194
> 
> 
> How can audio quality be any different? The decoders all decode digital audio into the same PCM.



I can't explain it but, the audio is much better with my XA2 bitstreaming to my SR7002. The Audio of my Samsung 1400 BR player was noticeably better than the A2 but, thats neither here nor there.


Until I purchased the XA2 all music CD's would go into the 1400. It produced a bolder, larger sound. It must be how the A2 decodes internally compared to allowing a 1.3 receiver to decode. Don't know for sure and maybe someone else can explain it but, the end result is significantly better with the XA2. The XA2 wouldn't bitstream until it had the 2.7 FW update. This made it an elite player IMHO for PQ and Audio. I love this player










Cheers,


Ray


----------



## Phase700B




Humanoid1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/12496883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm don't know about the refurbs but, I was able to get it from Zon Nov 22 for 449 new. keep scoping them out and wait for the price to drop.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Not familiar with "Zon"? I did a web search. Is that their exact name? thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Humanoid1




Phase700B said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12497266
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Not familiar with "Zon"? I did a web search. Is that their exact name? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Amazon
Click to expand...


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12497417
> 
> 
> I can't explain it but, the audio is much better with my XA2 bitstreaming to my SR7002.
> 
> 
> Until I purchased the XA2 all music CD's would go into the 1400. It produced a bolder, larger sound. It must be how the A2 decodes internally compared to allowing a 1.3 receiver to decode. Don't know for sure and maybe someone else can explain it but, the end result is significantly better with the XA2. The XA2 wouldn't bitstream until it had the 2.7 FW update. This made it an elite player IMHO for PQ and Audio. I love this player



Makes sense - with the 7002/8002, HDMI bitstream would certainly be the way to go. I wold expect that the Marantz would have very good decoding and D/A hardware, so skipping the extra analog step would be the right choice.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12498160
> 
> 
> Makes sense - with the 7002/8002, HDMI bitstream would certainly be the way to go. I wold expect that the Marantz would have very good decoding and D/A hardware, so skipping the extra analog step would be the right choice.



What analog step is being skipped? Decoding digital audio in the player is bit for bit identical to decoding it in the AVR as per Dolby licensing agreements.


----------



## willymatrix

I just got several HD DVD disks from France and they play wonderfully well on the XA2 (no region problem).

One exception is the HD DVD "La Mome" (Edith Piaf's story).

The message I get on screen: "This disk is not DVD format, cannot play the disk".

The cover of the disk says: it is solely playable on a HD DVD player, the picture is high definition 1920X1080p. The encoding is VC-1, I don't know what this means.

Any thoughts about what the problem might be?


----------



## electronics craz

i got a refurb xa2 from amazon a month ago for 400.00 and its been nothing but amazing.looks and works like a brand new player


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12498249
> 
> 
> What analog step is being skipped? Decoding digital audio in the player is bit for bit identical to decoding it in the AVR as per Dolby licensing agreements.



Yes, the decoding is identical, but the interconnect cabling and AVR input buffers are not part of the analog circuit when the decoding is done in the AVR. There can also be differences in the DACs - though the XA2 has good ones to begin with.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12499700
> 
> 
> Yes, the decoding is identical, but the interconnect cabling and AVR input buffers are not part of the analog circuit when the decoding is done in the AVR. There can also be differences in the DACs - though the XA2 has good ones to begin with.



What do DACs in the XA-2 have to do with it? He said he is using HDMI.


----------



## Great Gabbo

Not sure if this has been posted already or not; if so, I apologize.


Interesting discovery I made concerning Dynamic Range Control. With my player (firmware 2.5), the DRC setting in the player's setup menu only affects DD+ and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks. The setting has no affect on regular DD 5.1 soundtracks from DVDs. For those, I need to activate the DRC settings in my Pioneer receiver. I know most forum members despise any form of DRC, but it really can be useful when the rest of the household is asleep.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12499805
> 
> 
> What do DACs in the XA-2 have to do with it? He said he is using HDMI.



He asked what analog step was being skipped when the bitstream is being decoded in the AVR vs being decoded in the XA2.


----------



## Gary J

Sorry, I see nothing about analog in his post and still don't.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12496616
> 
> 
> I disagree! When you use the picture settings on the remote of the XA2 and make a few adjustments, that only the XA2 is capable of with the Reon chip, it is night and day.
> 
> 
> I use an all HDMI connection and the image of the XA2 is far superior than that of the A2 and audio quality is also greatly improved. With the 2.7 FW update the XA2 can bitstream the latest audio flavors to your 1.3 receiver. Only the A35 can compete with audio and is very close with PQ. The A2 is an awesome entry level HD DVD player.
> 
> 
> XA2 >> Marantz SR7001 >> XBR2


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12501837
> 
> 
> Sorry, I see nothing about analog in his post and still don't.



Doesn't really matter but, the fact the XA2 sounds much better than the A2 did on my system.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12501856
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter but, the fact the XA2 sounds much better than the A2 did on my system.



I believe you but can tell you it is not because of where it is decoded or because it is decoded any differently.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12501909
> 
> 
> I believe you but can tell you it is not because of where it is decoded or because it is decoded any differently.



I know its kind of strange and I can't explain it. Just seems like something was a miss with the A2. After all, the A2 does have something going on with the audio config.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/12501958
> 
> 
> I know its kind of strange and I can't explain it. Just seems like something was a miss with the A2. After all, the A2 does have something going on with the audio config.



Could be. And both were digital HDMI all the way right? I really don't know what analog conversion the other poster is talking about.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12501997
> 
> 
> Could be. And both were digital HDMI all the way right? I really don't know what analog conversion the other poster is talking about.



Yeppers, I'm full on HDMI. I think he was referring to the fact the A2 has some conflict in this area of the config in setup.


----------



## Salacakli

I own a Toshiba HD-A2 almost a year and decided to purchase another one for my second room setup with 1080p plasma and just bought a HD-A35. This is my 3rd day and waiting for update CD from toshiba. So far I watched 5 movies and I can go only to 1080i and I'm hoping update will solve the problem that I can not play 1080p. I'm amazed that how beautiful SD-DVD upconversion on this player be honest it can pass as HD-DVD look, unbelievable how nice the quality is and I'm very exited now because I have a huge SD-DVD collection and can watch them almost like they are HD-DVD's.

Thanks to Toshiba for this great machine and if anyone can suggest anything about 1080i and can not put 1080p yet (hoping and also toshiba customer support told me that update CD will solve that) I will be glad to hear.


----------



## joerod

I have always been impressed with the A35's upcomverting...


----------



## unclewebb

Many users with the A20, A30 and A35 find that 1080i actually looks better than 1080P and they prefer to let their TV do the deinterlacing. What model of TV do you have?


----------



## Salacakli

Maybe you are right, I shouldn't worry about 1080p and leave it 1080i because I don't think picture can be better than what it is now (Either SD or HD-DVD's both screen shows 1080i is that normal?). I have a 1280 x 1024 resolution Eyefi 42' plasma which can accept 1080p signal.


----------



## jcp777

What model of Eyefi plasma do you own?


My guess is that although it can ACCEPT a 1080p signal, that it may still be a 720p set. In other words, it is downscaling the signal.


If thats the case, then outputting 1080p out of your Toshiba will do little for you. The 1080i that you are currently sending your plasma will give you the best picture.


----------



## robertrobert

I read where a reviewer hooked up the XA2 via the 6 analog interconnects so the XA2 did the processing of the lossless formats with excellent results. Even though he preferred the sound even slightly over the Onkyo AV receiver he was using, he said the XA2 didn't properly boost the subwoofer by +10db like it should. Maybe this was taken care of in a later firmware upgrade.


Anyway I was thinking of hooking up the XA2 this way since my processor doesn't decode the lossless formats but I'm not sure how to keep my CD player and processor still in the look with the same amps. I only use my one L and R amp for CD sound so what do you do???........connect Y connectors on the L and R amps so the processor and CD can run through it for CD sound with the XA2 going into the same Y connectors??? I'm not sure if this okay or a bad thing to do this. Would it work or is some kind of switching for the analog interconnects needed before running into the L and R (2-channel) amp???


Thanks for any suggestions or help on this one.


----------



## HT Nut

I have used the internal decoding on both my XA1 and XA2s PCMed thru HDMI. I did hook up the XA1 with analogs one time. Not as good as passing through HDMI.


----------



## bake324

Just got my XA2 going and I need some help


A) SD do not look good, how should the XA2 be set up.

B) The XA2 is not sending any information to my LF sub.


my lexicon MC12 is not HDMI and I am using a digital optical from the XA2 to my lexicon


----------



## Skitch

I'm looking to get the best 1080p TrueHD 1.3 HDMI HD-DVD player and was looking at the Toshiba HD-XA2 1080p HD-DVD Player. From different websites I was looking at, I came upon this one with the same player except two much different prices and one is a cinema series which is less money, the other isn't: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...vd+player&um=1 


What's wrong here and what would be the best 1080p TrueHD 1.3 HDMI HD-DVD player to get?


Thank you


----------



## aaron thorne




> Quote:
> What's wrong here and what would be the best 1080p TrueHD 1.3 HDMI HD-DVD player to get?



I have had the XA2 for about 6 months and love every aspect of it minus the fact it sucks with standard DVD. The upconvert is second to none but I still have framing and audio sync issues with standard def dvd. Are they ever going to fix this?


----------



## Salacakli

Model is EyeFi PX4200


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12502506
> 
> 
> I read where a reviewer hooked up the XA2 via the 6 analog interconnects so the XA2 did the processing of the lossless formats with excellent results. Even though he preferred the sound even slightly over the Onkyo AV receiver he was using, he said the XA2 didn't properly boost the subwoofer by +10db like it should. Maybe this was taken care of in a later firmware upgrade.



If he actually wrote this, you should ignore his reviews from here on, because he doesn't know what he is talking about. The Dolby specs mandate that the LFE signal be sent out from the device at 10 dB lower than the other signals; 15 dB is bass management is being done in the source device. If they try to boost it in the player, it will either add noise to the main signals, or it will clip on any LFE signal within 10 dB of maximum.



> Quote:
> ........connect Y connectors on the L and R amps so the processor and CD can run through it for CD sound with the XA2 going into the same Y connectors??? I'm not sure if this okay or a bad thing to do this. Would it work or is some kind of switching for the analog interconnects needed before running into the L and R (2-channel) amp???



Don't do it. Don't EVER tie to outputs together, as they will try to drive each other. Best case: bad sound. Worst case, they both end up fried.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bake324* /forum/post/12503380
> 
> 
> Just got my XA2 going and I need some help
> 
> 
> A) SD do not look good, how should the XA2 be set up.
> 
> B) The XA2 is not sending any information to my LF sub.
> 
> 
> my lexicon MC12 is not HDMI and I am using a digital optical from the XA2 to my lexicon



You need to read the bass management thread for the XA2. There are lots of reasons why you might not be getting an LFE signal - the most common being that you have no LFE signal at the point in time you are listening for it. Keep in mind that LFE is not the same thing as subwwofer signal.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12501997
> 
> 
> Could be. And both were digital HDMI all the way right? I really don't know what analog conversion the other poster is talking about.



I went back and looked - I was confused about someone else who had posted about the analogs sounding better than HDMI.


In this case though, HDMI HDMI. If I understand it correctly, the A2 will still down-res to DD before sending out the audio, while the XA2 and the A35 send bitstream.


----------



## Gary J

All three players have Dolby TrueHD decoders.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaron thorne* /forum/post/12503567
> 
> 
> I have had the XA2 for about 6 months and love every aspect of it minus the fact it sucks with standard DVD. The upconvert is second to none but I still have framing and audio sync issues with standard def dvd. Are they ever going to fix this?



You must be referring to the bug for 1080p/24 TV's, In which case the A35 may be a better choice? I don't have any issues running SD DVD's on my 1080p/60 XBR2 and the image is much better then with the A2.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12503810
> 
> 
> All three players have Dolby TrueHD decoders.



Sure, they have decoders, but if the data stream is down-res'd before it is sent out the digital link, the sound quality will not be the same.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaron thorne* /forum/post/12503567
> 
> 
> I have had the XA2 for about 6 months and love every aspect of it minus the fact it sucks with standard DVD. The upconvert is second to none but I still have framing and audio sync issues with standard def dvd. Are they ever going to fix this?



If you are trying to watch SD DVDs with the output set to 1080p/24, it will not be great. This is because the conversion from 480i/60 to 1080p/24 creates judder.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12503896
> 
> 
> Sure, they have decoders, but if the data stream is down-res'd before it is sent out the digital link, the sound quality will not be the same.



I don't know much about the A2 but, if true, sure do not understand why a design would have a TrueHD decoder and not use it.


----------



## RobZ

Anyone else who has this combo experience issues related to brightness/black level? I've watched or tested the following movies on the XA2 (has 2.7 firmware): Dark City (SD-DVD), Spiderman (SD-DVD), Harry Potter GOF (HD-DVD), and Bourne Ultimatum (HD-DVD).


At the default brightness level of 0, blacks and dark scenes have lots of blocking and visible noise (looks like large grain). It is really unwatchable. At 2 or higher it is decreased or eliminated but the blacks are now very elevated and no longer anywhere near the black when using an A2 or my PS3. Even shadow details in mixed scenes exhibit a strange noisiness in the dark areas.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skitch* /forum/post/12503446
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get the best 1080p TrueHD 1.3 HDMI HD-DVD player and was looking at the Toshiba HD-XA2 1080p HD-DVD Player. From different websites I was looking at, I came upon this one with the same player except two much different prices and one is a cinema series which is less money, the other isn't: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...vd+player&um=1
> 
> 
> What's wrong here and what would be the best 1080p TrueHD 1.3 HDMI HD-DVD player to get?
> 
> 
> Thank you



They are the same but your search terms are limiting the results. Make sure you buy from an authorized dealer, like J&R. Try (no quotes) "toshiba hd-xa2 1080p hd-dvd player"


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12503940
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the A2



No offense, but why are you posting responses if you don't know what the player does?



> Quote:
> do not understand why a design would have a TrueHD decoder and not use it.



It DOES use the TrueHD decoder. However, when the A2 (or any of the other players) is set for PCM or downmixed PCM, it has to downsample the resulting datastream before sending it back out. Thus, the decoding is occurring in the player, but you're not getting the full lossless result, as the conversion to PCM in the player is lossy (the specifics depend on the actual codec and resolution encoded on the disc - see the manual for detailed info).


The XA2 and A35 do the same thing when PCM HDMI output is selected, but they can also decode TrueHD internally and send it out the analogs. Note: If you use the SPDIF outputs, you will get the downsampled output regardless of setting, as the bandwidth isn't sufficent to bitstream the lossless codecs.


Bottom line: There are only two ways to get true lossless sound from the current crop of HD DVD players:


1) Use bitstream output with HDMI, letting the AVR decode

2) Use the 5.1 analog outs on the XA2/A35/Onkyo


Anything else is downsampled.


----------



## RobZ

Anyone else experience posterization issues related to brightness/black level? I've watched or tested the following movies on the XA2 (has 2.7 firmware): Dark City (SD-DVD), Spiderman (SD-DVD), Harry Potter GOF (HD-DVD), and Bourne Ultimatum (HD-DVD).


At the default brightness level of 0, blacks and dark scenes have lots of blocking or posterization. It is really unwatchable. At 2 or higher it is decreased or eliminated but the blacks are now very elevated and no longer anywhere near the black when using an A2 or my PS3. Even shadow details in mixed scenes exhibit a strange noisiness in the dark areas.


I'm not sure whether this is an XA2, cable, or compatibility issue.


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12504787
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience posterization issues related to brightness/black level? I've watched or tested the following movies on the XA2 (has 2.7 firmware): Dark City (SD-DVD), Spiderman (SD-DVD), Harry Potter GOF (HD-DVD), and Bourne Ultimatum (HD-DVD).
> 
> 
> At the default brightness level of 0, blacks and dark scenes have lots of blocking or posterization. It is really unwatchable. At 2 or higher it is decreased or eliminated but the blacks are now very elevated and no longer anywhere near the black when using an A2 or my PS3. Even shadow details in mixed scenes exhibit a strange noisiness in the dark areas.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is an XA2, cable, or compatibility issue.



What display are you using, and have you calibrated both stand-alone and from source material on the XA2?


----------



## WTS

I have never noticed that on my xa2 with any sd or hd disc. I just watched Bourne Ultimatum and it was perfect.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12503905
> 
> 
> If you are trying to watch SD DVDs with the output set to 1080p/24, it will not be great. This is because the conversion from 480i/60 to 1080p/24 creates judder.



In theory it should be possible to create 1080p24 from a 480i film-sourced DVD and display at an integer mulitiple without 3:2 judder. The problem seems to be implementation.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12504728
> 
> 
> Bottom line: There are only two ways to get true lossless sound from the current crop of HD DVD players:
> 
> 
> 1) Use bitstream output with HDMI, letting the AVR decode
> 
> 2) Use the 5.1 analog outs on the XA2/A35/Onkyo
> 
> 
> Anything else is downsampled.



That is so far off base I will just quote from the first post of the * Why You Don't Need HDMI 1.3 * thread.


"For Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, the decoder could be in the player or it could be in the receiver. In either case, what comes out of the decoder is a set of PCM streams -- the IDENTICAL PCM that went into the encoder in the studio. The technology licensing from Dolby Labs and DTS insure this.


Now if the decoding is done in the player, you need to get the resulting set of high bandwidth, multi-channel PCM streams over to the receiver. To do that (digitally) requires HDMI V1.1 (or higher) at each end. It doesn't matter that both ends are at the same level of HDMI so long as each is at least HDMI V1.1."


----------



## MauneyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12505352
> 
> 
> That is so far off base I will just quote from the first post of the * Why You Don't Need HDMI 1.3 * thread.
> 
> 
> "For Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, the decoder could be in the player or it could be in the receiver. In either case, what comes out of the decoder is a set of PCM streams -- the IDENTICAL PCM that went into the encoder in the studio. The technology licensing from Dolby Labs and DTS insure this.
> 
> 
> Now if the decoding is done in the player, you need to get the resulting set of high bandwidth, multi-channel PCM streams over to the receiver. To do that (digitally) requires HDMI V1.1 (or higher) at each end. It doesn't matter that both ends are at the same level of HDMI so long as each is at least HDMI V1.1."




Read the A2/XA2 manual. Just because the spec permits it does not dictate that it is implemented that way.


----------



## Gary J

Again with emphasis - "The technology licensing from Dolby Labs and DTS insure this".


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12504940
> 
> 
> What display are you using, and have you calibrated both stand-alone and from source material on the XA2?



VW60. I've used HD-DVD Video Essentials as well as Avia (SD). In order to eliminate it I have to completely cruch the blacks or elevate the level to the extreme.


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12504728
> 
> 
> Bottom line: There are only two ways to get true lossless sound from the current crop of HD DVD players:
> 
> 
> 1) Use bitstream output with HDMI, letting the AVR decode
> 
> 2) Use the 5.1 analog outs on the XA2/A35/Onkyo
> 
> 
> Anything else is downsampled.



You really need to add way 1.5

_1.5) Use multichannel linear PCM on HDMI (any version) to the AVR (AVR does bass management, distance comp, etc)._


This is not much different than way 2 (5.1 analog output) since the player decodes and mixes for either the analog 5.1 output or the 5.1 LPCM on HDMI output.


The player does have to re-encode to a lossy legacy codec for 5.1 channel S/PDIF (coax or optical Toslink) output.


And way 1 needs HDMI 1.3 in player and AVR with AVR also having the new audio codecs.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12505445
> 
> 
> Read the A2/XA2 manual. Just because the spec permits it does not dictate that it is implemented that way.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12504728
> 
> 
> Bottom line: There are only two ways to get true lossless sound from the current crop of HD DVD players:
> 
> 
> 1) Use bitstream output with HDMI, letting the AVR decode
> 
> 2) Use the 5.1 analog outs on the XA2/A35/Onkyo
> 
> 
> Anything else is downsampled.



The XA2 decodes TrueHD. So with the current firmware, you have everything you need currently for lossless TrueHD via multi-pcm over HDMI to a capable AVR, bitstream to a capable AVR, or via analog.


The XA2 does not and will not ever decode DTS-MA, so the only way is via bitstream to a capable AVR. Without internal decoding, it can't be done via analog either.


The spdif setting on the XA2 actually effects the _upsampling_ of the multi-pcm. Maybe this is where the confusion lies. All current TrueHD tracks are sampled at 48khz. The spdif setting toggles between native 48khz multi-pcm and upsampling to 96khz. Don't ask me why but it is true. Most prefer to leave it at native 48khz.


----------



## RobZ

Here's a pic from U571 HD-DVD. So far I've eliminated the cable and receiver as the cause. I ran the XA2 direct to the projector with another short cable. I've tried both 1080P/24 and 1080i. 1080i reduces the problem approximately 50%. Is this a problem that has been reported with either the XA2 or recent firmware? The player has a January build date but 2.7 firmware.


----------



## Skitch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12504329
> 
> 
> They are the same but your search terms are limiting the results. Make sure you buy from an authorized dealer, like J&R. Try (no quotes) "toshiba hd-xa2 1080p hd-dvd player"



Thank you very much for answering my question.


Is this the best 1080P HD-DVD player out there?


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12508882
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from U571 HD-DVD. So far I've eliminated the cable and receiver as the cause. I ran the XA2 direct to the projector with another short cable. I've tried both 1080P/24 and 1080i. 1080i reduces the problem approximately 50%. Is this a problem that has been reported with either the XA2 or recent firmware? The player has a January build date but 2.7 firmware.



Wow, that looks bad. I haven't seen this issue on my XA2 (I don't have U-571 to compare). Are you seeing this on your plasma, projector, or both?


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/12509049
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks bad. I haven't seen this issue on my XA2 (I don't have U-571 to compare). Are you seeing this on your plasma, projector, or both?



It looks worse in reality! When you see the blocking shimmer it adds to the effect. I just tried it with my 60XBR2 and it is confirmed that it is not the projector. It is visible on most dark scenes unless it is a uniformly black image.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skitch* /forum/post/12508958
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for answering my question.
> 
> 
> Is this the best 1080P HD-DVD player out there?



I'm happy with mine. I think until there is an XA3, and I know of no rumors, it's tops.


----------



## TreyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12509096
> 
> 
> It looks worse in reality! When you see the blocking shimmer it adds to the effect. I just tried it with my 60XBR2 and it is confirmed that it is not the projector. It is visible on most dark scenes unless it is a uniformly black image.



Are you sure it's not the DVD transfer? (assuming it's a SD-DVD). For me Minority Report and iRobot look like total garbage on my XA2 but other SD-DVDs look stunning.


Just throwing out another suggestion.....


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/12509352
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not the DVD transfer? (assuming it's a SD-DVD). For me Minority Report and iRobot look like total garbage on my XA2 but other SD-DVDs look stunning.
> 
> 
> Just throwing out another suggestion.....




Believe it or not, that's HD!










And to top it off, I shot the pic with a 10megapixel Canon dSLR. (looks like a pic using a cell phone)


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12508882
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from U571 HD-DVD. So far I've eliminated the cable and receiver as the cause. I ran the XA2 direct to the projector with another short cable. I've tried both 1080P/24 and 1080i. 1080i reduces the problem approximately 50%. Is this a problem that has been reported with either the XA2 or recent firmware? The player has a January build date but 2.7 firmware.



What chapter was that scene in? If I can find the scene I will check it out on my XA2 and PS3.


Ray


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12508882
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from U571 HD-DVD. So far I've eliminated the cable and receiver as the cause. I ran the XA2 direct to the projector with another short cable. I've tried both 1080P/24 and 1080i. 1080i reduces the problem approximately 50%. Is this a problem that has been reported with either the XA2 or recent firmware? The player has a January build date but 2.7 firmware.




Dang that looks like my xbr1 did after the optical block change. The Da Vinci code was unwatchable until I went into the setup menu and corrected a lot of it. Haven't seen that with the XA2 man. Maybe reinstall the firmware and redo the settings


----------



## robertrobert

Okay...........I'm getting a little concerned now. The store finally has my XA2 in which I plan on picking up tomorrow. I've been reading about the lip sync problem but not sure the details. I plan on using the optical digital output to bitstream DD 5.1 until my processor can be upgraded next year. Is the XA2 going to have the lip sync issue when I hook it up as described??? I can't even believe such a highend player would have this problem when DVD players have been out so long. I am starting to build an HD DVD collection but SD DVD's are still 99% of what I own. It sounds like the lip sync issue is with SD DVD's? Oh, I'll be using component to output to 1080i until I can also upgrade to 1080p down the road. There's nothing that bothers me more than lip sync that doesn't match. I can't even enjoy a movie if the lip sync isn't perfect no matter how good the audio and video is.


Feedback is appreciated since I already have FW 2.7 CD in hand ready to update the player before even using it.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12509096
> 
> 
> It looks worse in reality! When you see the blocking shimmer it adds to the effect. I just tried it with my 60XBR2 and it is confirmed that it is not the projector. It is visible on most dark scenes unless it is a uniformly black image.



Rob, on what other HD DVD titles are you seeing this?


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/12510849
> 
> 
> Rob, on what other HD DVD titles are you seeing this?



Virtually anything that has dark scenes: Bourne Ultimatum (HD), Dark City (SD),....


I've pretty much decided that I can't win with XA2's. This is my third. I'm going to try out an A35. I was hoping to finally have an XA2 without issues because of the better build quality and options/controls on it.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12510349
> 
> 
> Is the XA2 going to have the lip sync issue when I hook it up as described???



I have not seen/heard any lip sync issues since the FW 2.7 update, and previously only over analog outs with 24p. I use HDMI for video, however. Your AVR may have an adjustable audio delay if you need to fine tune the lip sync.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12511579
> 
> 
> Virtually anything that has dark scenes: Bourne Ultimatum (HD), Dark City (SD),....



Are you using the out of box reon PQ settings, or have you adjusted your XA2? I haven't seen any of your video PQ issue on any discs on the XA2 -> Pioneer 6010, HD or SD, unless the XA2 or display settings are way out of whack.


Did you say that you were using HDMI or Component video?


----------



## Kosty

Lip sync issues seem to be solved with firmware 2.7. Make sure you set the HDMI output to PCM as it seems to be processed there before it is fed to the optical out as 1.5Mpbs DTS 5.1 out.


----------



## Irrenarzt

I just got an XA2 and so it is not running any new firmware. I'm wondering if the latest update will allow for bitstreaming?


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Irrenarzt* /forum/post/12512364
> 
> 
> I just got an XA2 and so it is not running any new firmware. I'm wondering if the latest update will allow for bitstreaming?



Yes it does and is ver 2.7.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12512054
> 
> 
> Are you using the out of box reon PQ settings, or have you adjusted your XA2? I haven't seen any of your video PQ issue on any discs on the XA2 -> Pioneer 6010, HD or SD, unless the XA2 or display settings are way out of whack.
> 
> 
> Did you say that you were using HDMI or Component video?



I believe he tested his display with another device and it was fine. As you mentioned the PQ settings available from the remote may have been adjusted if it was an off the shelf unit without him knowing. Out of the box default settings should be much better.


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12512054
> 
> 
> Are you using the out of box reon PQ settings, or have you adjusted your XA2? I haven't seen any of your video PQ issue on any discs on the XA2 -> Pioneer 6010, HD or SD, unless the XA2 or display settings are way out of whack.
> 
> 
> Did you say that you were using HDMI or Component video?



I have tried OOTB as well as brightness and contrast adjustments. The problem is less visible on my 50" plasma but very pronounced on the larger displays.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauneyM* /forum/post/12504728
> 
> 
> No offense, but why are you posting responses if you don't know what the player does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It DOES use the TrueHD decoder. However, when the A2 (or any of the other players) is set for PCM or downmixed PCM, it has to downsample the resulting datastream before sending it back out. Thus, the decoding is occurring in the player, but you're not getting the full lossless result, as the conversion to PCM in the player is lossy (the specifics depend on the actual codec and resolution encoded on the disc - see the manual for detailed info).
> 
> 
> The XA2 and A35 do the same thing when PCM HDMI output is selected, but they can also decode TrueHD internally and send it out the analogs. Note: If you use the SPDIF outputs, you will get the downsampled output regardless of setting, as the bandwidth isn't sufficent to bitstream the lossless codecs.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: There are only two ways to get true lossless sound from the current crop of HD DVD players:
> 
> 
> 1) Use bitstream output with HDMI, letting the AVR decode
> 
> 2) Use the 5.1 analog outs on the XA2/A35/Onkyo
> 
> 
> Anything else is downsampled.



Correct me if I am wrong... the xa2 will alway pass the True HD to the reciever thru the 5.1 analog outs, regardless of the audio settings in the players set up menu!


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12512704
> 
> 
> I have tried OOTB as well as brightness and contrast adjustments. The problem is less visible on my 50" plasma but very pronounced on the larger displays.



Is your display telling you that you are getting 36bit color (or more) to it?


Just throwing ideas out...


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12512704
> 
> 
> I have tried OOTB as well as brightness and contrast adjustments. The problem is less visible on my 50" plasma but very pronounced on the larger displays.





I was going to suggest the very same thing as far as adjusting the brightness and contrast down. I don't think the problem is with the XA2 especially after trying 3 and everyone else not seeing this issue. I just played the HD Borne Ultimatum last night on a 32" LCD using a HD-A3 and couldn't believe how good the picture quality looked on every scene including dark ones. I did see what you're describing but this was more on SD feeds via my HD dish receiver. I would see kind of a blotchiness (for lack of a better description) on dark scenes like the TV couldn't determine the correct shades. I was hoping it wasn't the nature of LCD TV's since mine is new and one of the better ones. Anyway the blotchiness went away after I calibrated the TV using my old copy of Video Essentials DVD. I realized the contrast and brightness were set to high along with the dark setting not calibrated correctly. It really is a great DVD to use since it is amazing how much better the picture will look no matter how much tweaking is done. It gets everything pretty much spot on.


I really doubt another HD DVD player will resolve your problem. It seems that it would be easier if you took the HD DVD player to some highend store that would allow you to watch some movies you're noticing this on since this will easily determine if it is the HD DVD player or your display.


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kosty* /forum/post/12512239
> 
> 
> Lip sync issues seem to be solved with firmware 2.7. Make sure you set the HDMI output to PCM as it seems to be processed there before it is fed to the optical out as 1.5Mpbs DTS 5.1 out.




Thanks Kosty and ColdCase for your inputs.......I'm feeling better now. I'll be picking up the XA2 today and can't wait. Hopefully this player will be everything it is said to be........I'm confident it will be.


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12513288
> 
> 
> especially after trying 3



The other two did not have the problem. They were other, less bothersome issues but the 2.7 firmware was not out yet. I've used an A2 with this same setup and watched several movies without the problem. The XA2 also appears somewhat dim with it's factory settings. I compared the XA2 (using SD DVD), PS3, and my Oppo. The XA2 was dim in comparison.


----------



## Humanoid1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12513602
> 
> 
> The other two did not have the problem. They were other, less bothersome issues but the 2.7 firmware was not out yet. I've used an A2 with this same setup and watched several movies without the problem. The XA2 also appears somewhat dim with it's factory settings. I compared the XA2 (using SD DVD), PS3, and my Oppo. The XA2 was dim in comparison.



Since this doesn't seem to be a comon issue, perhaps a 4th attempt would be an option? Since the other two didn't have this problem it looks as if it is damaged in someway exchange it.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12513602
> 
> 
> The other two did not have the problem. They were other, less bothersome issues but the 2.7 firmware was not out yet. I've used an A2 with this same setup and watched several movies without the problem. The XA2 also appears somewhat dim with it's factory settings. I compared the XA2 (using SD DVD), PS3, and my Oppo. The XA2 was dim in comparison.



Rob, I have a number of dark films on HD DVD, and unfortunately I have not seen the issue that you have shown with your pic of U-571. Since you didn't see it on your previous 2 players, I would suspect that your current player may have an issue.


----------



## mosman72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/12506072
> 
> 
> The XA2 decodes TrueHD. So with the current firmware, you have everything you need currently for lossless TrueHD via multi-pcm over HDMI to a capable AVR, bitstream to a capable AVR, or via analog.
> 
> 
> The XA2 does not and will not ever decode DTS-MA, so the only way is via bitstream to a capable AVR. Without internal decoding, it can't be done via analog either.
> 
> 
> The spdif setting on the XA2 actually effects the _upsampling_ of the multi-pcm. Maybe this is where the confusion lies. All current TrueHD tracks are sampled at 48khz. The spdif setting toggles between native 48khz multi-pcm and upsampling to 96khz. Don't ask me why but it is true. Most prefer to leave it at native 48khz.



interesting....when im sending dd+ or truehd as pcm to my pio elite receiver the avr display shows pcm 96khz, when i have the spdif(no opt cable plugged in) set to pcm in the audio menu.....however if i switch the spdif audio setting to bitstream and play the same dvd's my avr only displays "pcm"....no khz is diplayed. i have no idea why the spdif setting whould affect the hi def audio set through hdmi, but i think it is. so, with the avr displaying "pcm" only...am i getting 48khz? and the when avr dispalys"pcm 96khz" im getting a upsampling dune in my xa2?


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12512704
> 
> 
> I have tried OOTB as well as brightness and contrast adjustments. The problem is less visible on my 50" plasma but very pronounced on the larger displays.



RobZ, I couldn't find the particular scene that you posted, but I looked at several underwater scenes that appeared to be similar. I did not see the same problem that your picture shows. The picture looked great in all respects on my 105 inch screen using an Epson HC1080 projector. I believe that something is wrong with with your setup or settings. BTW, my copy of U-571 is the Collector's Edition Wide screen. Not sure what version you are watching of even if there is more than one. Did you see the same problems on your PS3?


Ray


----------



## RobZ

Ray, thanks for checking. The version I have is the HD-DVD but I only used it as an example. It is present on virtually all films. For example, there's a scene in a film where a guy is wearing a black coat. The shadows from coat's seams and wrinkles are shimmering and blocking. It really looks as if there is an error in what the player is sending. I'm wondering if I reinstall 2.7 firmware if it will do anything at all.


Does updating the firmware add to the existing firmware or replace the software entirely?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mosman72* /forum/post/12515434
> 
> 
> interesting....when im sending dd+ or truehd as pcm to my pio elite receiver the avr display shows pcm 96khz, when i have the spdif(no opt cable plugged in) set to pcm in the audio menu.....however if i switch the spdif audio setting to bitstream and play the same dvd's my avr only displays "pcm"....no khz is diplayed. i have no idea why the spdif setting whould affect the hi def audio set through hdmi, but i think it is. so, with the avr displaying "pcm" only...am i getting 48khz? and the when avr dispalys"pcm 96khz" im getting a upsampling dune in my xa2?



Yes, that's correct.

See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...48khz&page=126 

post # 3776


----------



## shabre

sounds like a weird question, but...i have a Samsung 56"dlp 1080i 60hz television with a 1000:1 contrast ration

would it be worth getting a 56" 1080p that will do 24hz and 15000:1 contrast ratio?


Or, am I better off keeping what I have, because it already is a sharp picture.


Is there a huge difference from 1080i to 1080p

Thank you all !!!


----------



## sharkcohen

If you can afford it, go for it. I would think it would be worth the jump. You'd be going from 720p to 1080p, a much higher contrast ratio, and the benefit of 24p from the XA2.


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12516821
> 
> 
> Ray, thanks for checking. The version I have is the HD-DVD but I only used it as an example. It is present on virtually all films. For example, there's a scene in a film where a guy is wearing a black coat. The shadows from coat's seams and wrinkles are shimmering and blocking. It really looks as if there is an error in what the player is sending. I'm wondering if I reinstall 2.7 firmware if it will do anything at all.
> 
> 
> Does updating the firmware add to the existing firmware or replace the software entirely?



OK, I thought you were viewing a SD DVD. So my comparison is apples and oranges. I doubt you can compare the SD upgrade with the HD version. But I would certainly expect that the HD version would be better. That makes me think that there must be a problem with your player since you see this problem with virtually all films. I don't think you can update the software again once it has been updated (except for a later version), but I an not an expert so maybe somebody who has more knowledge than I can weigh in.


Good luck

Ray


----------



## RobZ

I've tried to reinstall it (2.7) but it will not let me and I can't find any 2.5 firmware to check if it changes anything. I ordered an A35 already. So far, ironically, the only thing that has performed flawlessly has been my "old" A1.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/12517810
> 
> 
> sounds like a weird question, but...i have a Samsung 56"dlp 1080i 60hz television with a 1000:1 contrast ration
> 
> would it be worth getting a 56" 1080p that will do 24hz and 15000:1 contrast ratio?
> 
> 
> Or, am I better off keeping what I have, because it already is a sharp picture.
> 
> 
> Is there a huge difference from 1080i to 1080p
> 
> Thank you all !!!



that's what I though also :0 thank you for the input


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/12517810
> 
> 
> sounds like a weird question, but...i have a Samsung 56"dlp 1080i 60hz television with a 1000:1 contrast ration
> 
> would it be worth getting a 56" 1080p that will do 24hz and 15000:1 contrast ratio?
> 
> 
> Or, am I better off keeping what I have, because it already is a sharp picture.
> 
> 
> Is there a huge difference from 1080i to 1080p
> 
> Thank you all !!!



Technically there is no resolution difference between 1080i and 1080p for film based video.


There is a difference between a display with native 1080 and 720 resolution, but not i/p on the interface when your TV de-interlaces properly (most do).


I think you will see more PQ improvement from the better contrast ratio than frame rate or resolution. You may want to check over in the display forums for more opinion.


Just because the TV accepts 24hz does not mean that it displays it at an even multiple of 24hz and without pull down. You may want to carefully check that out. As far as I know only the Pio plasmas and some projectors actually display 24 hz without molesting the video.


----------



## dedwards

Well I just got my XA2, which was an upgrade from the A1. Got it hooked up last night and played around with it for an hour or so.


I'm bummed that I missed the great sale price at Amazon, but I couldn't wait any longer. I pulled the trigger and paid full price from ****************. With all the rumors about this model being discontinued, out of stock, etc. I was worried that I would not be able to get one. VE still has some in stock, if anyone else is looking. Unit shipped and arrived quickly with no problems.


XA2 came with firmware 1.5, and I updated to 2.7 using the network connection. Process went smoothly with no issues.


To test HD DVD playback I watched selected scenes from Batman Begins , and tested the TrueHD sound. Very nice. I really gave the transport controls a workout, using FF ,RW, Chapter Skip, etc. This unit is much smoother and more responsive than the A1 in that regard.


I watched one of the Planet Earth disks from Netflix also. This particular disk is scratched, and failed to play past the first chapter on the A1. The player would lock up to the point where I had to unplug it. On the XA2, it still had a problem in one area, but I was able to skip past it and continue watching. My feeling is that it handled the damaged disk much better than the other player. I will be very interested to see how it handles the Netflix disks in general. This is one of the main reasons I chose this player over the A35, after seeing the reports of problems with rented disks.


One thing that was particularly annoying about the A1 - if I switched to another source, the player would lose its HDMI handshake with the display. So if I paused a movie to check something on my HTPC, I would have to start the movie over. Very aggravating. Well I'm happy to report that the XA2 does not have that problem - yay!


The picture and sound quality are excellent with the HD disks, as expected. No significant difference between the players in this regard. I'm hoping to do some further testing with SD DVDs tonight.


Now for my noobish questions -


My current display is a 720p projector (AE900), which I will soon be upgrading to a 1080p model (AE2000). I want to take advantage of the 24fps playback on the AE2000. I see in the resolution menu where it can be set to "Up to 1080p24Hz". Is this all that is needed to enable 24fps playback? What about the Picture Mode setting - should it be set to "Film"?


Thanks to all for the info in this forum. I'm loving this player so far, and I can't wait to get it connected to a new 1080 display. Later,


DE


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12521993
> 
> 
> Technically there is no resolution difference between 1080i and 1080p for film based video.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a display with native 1080 and 720 resolution, but not i/p on the interface when your TV de-interlaces properly (most do).
> 
> 
> I think you will see more PQ improvement from the better contrast ratio than frame rate or resolution. You may want to check over in the display forums for more opinion.
> 
> 
> Just because the TV accepts 24hz does not mean that it displays it at an even multiple of 24hz and without pull down. You may want to carefully check that out. As far as I know only the Pio plasmas and some projectors actually display 24 hz without molesting the video.



He doesn't have a 1080i display, it's a 720p display that accepts 1080i input (and scales it down). Can't tell if you missed that.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedwards* /forum/post/12522774
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my noobish questions -
> 
> 
> My current display is a 720p projector (AE900), which I will soon be upgrading to a 1080p model (AE2000). I want to take advantage of the 24fps playback on the AE2000. I see in the resolution menu where it can be set to "Up to 1080p24Hz". Is this all that is needed to enable 24fps playback? What about the Picture Mode setting - should it be set to "Film"?



On the XA2, set it to "Up to 1080p24Hz"

Setting the XA2 to film mode will force 24fps regardless of disc content, video mode will force 30fps, auto mode will (should) detect if disc is 30 fps (video) or 24fps (film) and send one or the other format to display. I use auto unless I find a problem with a specific disc.


I also notice my XA2 appears to handle disc defects better than my XA1, but I think this a more of a unit to unit variable.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12521993
> 
> 
> Technically there is no resolution difference between 1080i and 1080p for film based video.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a display with native 1080 and 720 resolution, but not i/p on the interface when your TV de-interlaces properly (most do).
> 
> 
> I think you will see more PQ improvement from the better contrast ratio than frame rate or resolution. You may want to check over in the display forums for more opinion.
> 
> 
> Just because the TV accepts 24hz does not mean that it displays it at an even multiple of 24hz and without pull down. You may want to carefully check that out. As far as I know only the Pio plasmas and some projectors actually display 24 hz without molesting the video.



thank you for the feedback!!! I do appreciate it :0

Also, I have a THX demo disc. did some calibrating, and now my Sammy dlp looks alot sharper, previously i had the Brightness a little dark, and my colors a little too high. I cranked up the contrast ratio to 98% as well!


----------



## Phase700B

Hi. I'm trying to decide on purchasing an HD-XA2. For you owwners out there, I am wondering why are there so many "refurb" units for sale at several websites? This is/was a new model less than 12 mos. ago. Are these refurb units ALL okay? Was there a certain serial # run that was bad?


Sorry for the scepticism. But this reminds me of last years Samsung/Sony/ Toshiba 40" + LCD HDTVs with banding, clouds, and other screen issues.

I guess don't want another mess like that on my hands. I like the chipset and specs for the HD-XA2, I just wonder why so many had to be... "refurbished".

Where did they all come from?


----------



## awtryau89

If there is anyone out there in the Gwinnett area of Atlanta, the Magnolia in Mall of Georgia Best Buy has 1 open box XA-2 left. I purchased one from them last week and was thinking about the other but have decide against it. So I am letting everyone know on here. I got the player for $389 plus tax. You also get the 5 Free HD-DVD offer and I called Toshiba since I did not have a box and they honored it for me anyway. The unit has a remote and thats it but you have the opportunity for returns through the end of January if there are any problems. Also since there is no box, you get the free DVDs anyway because BB can't see if you have detached the UPC. Preety good deal if you ask me. BTW, my player came with the 2.5 firmware installed and a very recent build date so I do not think these players have been on the shelves long as the 2.5 firmware hit in Sept I beleive.


----------



## Humanoid1

I watched The Bourne Ultmatum yesterday without any problems and haven't had any yet with the XA2.


Today I started it up to watch the same movie with my wife and the player locked up. I had to turn it off by unpluging the power cord. Anyone else having this problem? I'm running 2.7 FW.


Guess the player doesn't like my wife










XA2 >> Marantz SR7002>>XBr2


Happy Holiday's!


Ray


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12523334
> 
> 
> Setting the XA2 to film mode will force 24fps regardless of disc content, video mode will force 30fps, auto mode will (should) detect if disc is 30 fps (video) or 24fps (film) and send one or the other format to display.



Is this really accurate? I have heard complaints that the XA2 does not have the capability to force 1080p/24


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## TreyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awtryau89* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there is anyone out there in the Gwinnett area of Atlanta, the Magnolia in Mall of Georgia Best Buy has 1 open box XA-2 left. I purchased one from them last week and was thinking about the other but have decide against it. So I am letting everyone know on here. I got the player for $389 plus tax.....



Nice find Eric, I'm in Suwanee but already have the XA2. That price is very tempting!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedwards* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing that was particularly annoying about the A1 - if I switched to another source, the player would lose its HDMI handshake with the display. So if I paused a movie to check something on my HTPC, I would have to start the movie over. Very aggravating. Well I'm happy to report that the XA2 does not have that problem - yay!



Nope, the issue is still there with FW 2.7. It's more with the display than the player I think. I have the Sony KDS-60A3000 and when I switch between DVD and Sat and back to DVD, the XA2 starts the movie over from the beginning.


----------



## dedwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12546920
> 
> 
> Is this really accurate? I have heard complaints that the XA2 does not have the capability to force 1080p/24
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I wondered about this also. The exact wording from the manual

*Picture Mode*


There are two types of source content in pictures recorded in *DVD* video discs: film content (pictures recorded from films at 24 frames per second) and video content (video signals recorded at 30 frames per second).


This makes me wonder if the Picture Mode setting only affects SD DVD input.


DE


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/12547265
> 
> 
> Nope, the issue is still there with FW 2.7. It's more with the display than the player I think. I have the Sony KDS-60A3000 and when I switch between DVD and Sat and back to DVD, the XA2 starts the movie over from the beginning.



Sony only likes Blu-ray.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12546920
> 
> 
> Is this really accurate? I have heard complaints that the XA2 does not have the capability to force 1080p/24
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Sorry, my poor choice of words. If the display and XA2 negotiate 24hz then:


"Setting the XA2 to film mode will force 24fps regardless of disc content, video mode will force 30fps, auto mode will (should) detect if disc is 30 fps (video) or 24fps (film) and send one or the other format to display."


The XA2 does not force 24hz if the display doesn't advertise it.


I'm not sure about all displays, but this feature works as far as I can tell when the XA2 is connected to the Pio 6010. I have the XA2 set to auto, and the XA2 rate display says 1080p/24hz for 24fps content and just 1080p for other content (mostly European films)


----------



## Irrenarzt

Dedwards, I have an XA2 and an AE2000 and I see 1080/24p without isssues.


----------



## giomania





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedwards* /forum/post/12547399
> 
> 
> I wondered about this also. The exact wording from the manual
> 
> *Picture Mode*
> 
> 
> There are two types of source content in pictures recorded in *DVD* video discs: film content (pictures recorded from films at 24 frames per second) and video content (video signals recorded at 30 frames per second).
> 
> 
> This makes me wonder if the Picture Mode setting only affects SD DVD input.
> 
> 
> DE



I believe this setting is used to force either film or video deinterlacing methods performed by the player. If I am correct, these settings are helpful when there are bad edits in the source which confuse the automatic cadence detection (auto setting).


Coldcase?


Mark


----------



## robertrobert

I also have a question on the Film setting under Picture Mode. Highdefdigest did a review of the XA2 where they came back later and updated comments with various firmware updates that came out for addressing various issues. Here is part of what they say under FW 2.7:

____________________________________________________________ _____

It has apparently taken them a while to get to the bottom of it, but with the latest Firmware V2.7, Toshiba has repaired some of the lingering problems with the XA2 player. 1080p24 video output now works smoothly without any audio sync issues, and the video stutter affecting discs like 'World Trade Center' is completely fixed at all resolution outputs if the Picture Control option in the player's setup menus is set for "Film" (the "Auto" setting continues to stutter).

____________________________________________________________ _____


I just want to be clear. It sounds like they are saying that no matter how the XA2 is configured using any resolution setting such as 1080i, 720p or 1080p, that you need to set the Picture Mode to FILM which fixes the shudder problem but it will occur if left in AUTO. Can someone confirm this. I have mine set to 1080i until I upgrade my TV. I don't have any of the movies where the shudder problem is mention on specific scenes so I was hoping someone that did could reply. Should I set the Film Mode to FILM no matter if the movie is 24 or 30 frames per second, HD or SD, etc????


I hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Years!


Thanks


----------



## brinyhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12554157
> 
> 
> I also have a question on the Film setting under Picture Mode. Highdefdigest did a review of the XA2 where they came back later and updated comments with various firmware updates that came out for addressing various issues. Here is part of what they say under FW 2.7:
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ _____
> 
> It has apparently taken them a while to get to the bottom of it, but with the latest Firmware V2.7, Toshiba has repaired some of the lingering problems with the XA2 player. 1080p24 video output now works smoothly without any audio sync issues, and the video stutter affecting discs like 'World Trade Center' is completely fixed at all resolution outputs if the Picture Control option in the player's setup menus is set for "Film" (the "Auto" setting continues to stutter).
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ _____
> 
> 
> I just want to be clear. It sounds like they are saying that no matter how the XA2 is configured using any resolution setting such as 1080i, 720p or 1080p, that you need to set the Picture Mode to FILM which fixes the shudder problem but it will occur if left in AUTO. Can someone confirm this. I have mine set to 1080i until I upgrade my TV. I don't have any of the movies where the shudder problem is mention on specific scenes so I was hoping someone that did could reply. Should I set the Film Mode to FILM no matter if the movie is 24 or 30 frames per second, HD or SD, etc????
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Years!
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have mine set to Auto and have not noticed any studdering issues except for one disc (Black Christmas - original version) at any resolution including 1080p/24. I wasn't too concerned because the movie has a very grainy print to begin with and I think the Reon chip tries to clean it up as much as possible. This maybe confuses the Reon chip at auto. Setting to film corrects this completely tho.


----------



## Evangelo2

Hi Guys,

I still have no network capabilities working on my XA2. Tried new cables but nothing. I have lots of things going through the same switch and router with no problem (Pioneer BDP94HD Bluray player, Wii, xbox360, HTPC and DirecTV HD TiVo). I also have the latest firmware but nothing still works on line (I got the firmware sent to me from Toshiba). Any advice or anything else I should check maybe?

-Evangelo2


----------



## dedwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Irrenarzt* /forum/post/12553795
> 
> 
> Dedwards, I have an XA2 and an AE2000 and I see 1080/24p without isssues.



Thanks Irrenarzt. That's one of the reasons the 2000 is at the top of my list.


DE


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/12556471
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I still have no network capabilities working on my XA2. Tried new cables but nothing. I have lots of things going through the same switch and router with no problem (Pioneer BDP94HD Bluray player, Wii, xbox360, HTPC and DirecTV HD TiVo). I also have the latest firmware but nothing still works on line (I got the firmware sent to me from Toshiba). Any advice or anything else I should check maybe?
> 
> -Evangelo2



This may sound crazy but I had a similiar problem. Then someone in one of these threads said he solved his problem by setting correct date. I checked the date on my XA2 and it was set to sometime in 2006. I changed it to the current date and time and it worked right away. No problems with Internet downloads since.


Good luck.


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


For those of us with receivers/pre/pro's that don't decode TrueHD audio, is using the analog connections to consensus for the best results?


I have audio going to my pre/pro now via TOSlink. Would I do better to connect via RCA cables from the analog outs on the XA2?


Thanks,

Splotto


----------



## debyrd

Yes, you'll get better performance using the six analog outputs.

You will need to mess around with the speaker settings in the XA2 menu.

Set them all to small if you have a subwoofer. The sub output is lower than the others so set them to -12 to start. Set the sub to its highest level, 0.


With toslink, you are limited to DD+


----------



## Gary J

Best is decoding in the player to any version HDMI AVR. Next best is to analog outs.


----------



## Splotto

debyrd & Gary:


Thanks for your feedback. I will give it a shot and see how it sounds.


Thanks again and happy holidays,

Splotto


----------



## debyrd

Splotto your levels between the toslink and analog outputs probably won't be a match.

That makes it tougher to compare.


-Byrd


----------



## Rebellion

For all XA2 owners, I have a question, do any of you use any of the picture settings available to you for HD-DVD's such as edge enhancement or the Noise reduction features? I've been playing around with them, I don't see a need to use the Noise reduction features, but edge enhancement seems to add some detail to the pictures without over doing it. So wondering if anyone else uses any of these settings to enhance picture quality?


I own a Sony SXRD 50A2000 and my sharpness is at 50 if anyone has the same tv.


----------



## sharkcohen

I don't use them, in my opinion they make SD DVD look worse, and I would not want to apply them to HD DVD. In my experience, the noise reduction settings do nothing but reduce detail in SD DVD. The edge enhancement settings just seem to make SD DVD look worse. Considering how much people complain about edge enhancement in DVD transfers, I don't understand why people will then use edge enhancement features of players.


----------



## usualsuspects

The three noise reduction controls do nothing on HD-DVD's - they only work on SD-DVD's. All the other controls (including EE) work on HD-DVD's. I don't use EE on HD-DVD's. For SD-DVD I do use 2 of the 3 noise controls (not the block noise reduction - destroys image quality in my setup).


----------



## gordong11

Are there Top Menus on Warner Brother HD DVDs? Every time I put one in the XA2 the movie starts directly without a menu. Is this right? such as Batman Begins, and so many others. I like a menu to choose options from. I have 2.7 installed.


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordong11* /forum/post/12572168
> 
> 
> Are there Top Menus on Warner Brother HD DVDs? Every time I put one in the XA2 the movie starts directly without a menu. Is this right? such as Batman Begins, and so many others. I like a menu to choose options from. I have 2.7 installed.



Most Warner Brothers titles I have are like that (all the Matrix movies). Just as the movie starts hit you menu button to access the options like audio and extras.


----------



## gordong11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/12572252
> 
> 
> Most Warner Brothers titles I have are like that (all the Matrix movies). Just as the movie starts hit you menu button to access the options like audio and extras.



Yes. I thought I may have been missing something, but I guess not. Thanks. Now that I own a real receiver, I no longer have to guess which audio I'm listening to.


----------



## hatchback

The XA2 picture settings make some SD-DVDs look better and some look worse. Last night I saw Christmas in Connecticut and Green for Danger, both old black and white movies. The former is an older lower quality transfer that clearly looked better with maximum edge enhancement and all noise reduction turned on. The latter is a brand new Criterion transfer that looked awful with any edge enhancement. Tonight I saw the new transfer of How the Grinch Stole Christmas, which looked best with edge enhancement and color enhancement. Unfortunately no one setting is best for all SD-DVDs or for all setups.


----------



## gordong11

I just wanted to say that I still love my XA2 more than ever, and hope if there is a winner of the so called war, than I hope it's HD DVD.


I Bought a Samsung BD-P1200 Blu-ray player and hated it, and hated the way Samsung marketed it and supported it. I got rid of it. I did buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30K as a replacement and it is pretty sweet, but does not upconvert SD DVD neary as good as the XA2. It does not have any onboard audio decoding to speak of, but I don't use it that way anyway. Other than those things, the BD playback is superb, every BD disk works in it, plays flawless good 1080P/24, boots fast, sweet menus(ie. I can choose PCM or bitsteam for each of Dolby Digital, True HD, DTS, and DTS HDMA). This player makes a great compliment to the XA2 for those looking to add BD in their home. If I had keep only one it would still be the XA2 for sure, but this Panny is sweet in its own way.


I hate buying BD DVD's though, to counter this I always buy an HD DVD for each BD I buy. This helps me deal with it in my mind.


----------



## Skitals

I'm a proud new owner of an XA2







Bought it open box at Best Buy for $149. No remote or anything, but my A1 and harmony remotes both do the trick







The player seems flawless, and I have until Jan 31 to return if I run into any problems with it.


I just couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debyrd* /forum/post/12558785
> 
> 
> Yes, you'll get better performance using the six analog outputs.
> 
> You will need to mess around with the speaker settings in the XA2 menu.
> 
> Set them all to small if you have a subwoofer. The sub output is lower than the others so set them to -12 to start. Set the sub to its highest level, 0.
> 
> 
> With toslink, you are limited to DD+



I must have missed this, but how is DD+ sent out via SPDIF? (Coax or Toslink)


Thanks for the help.


Mark


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/12575792
> 
> 
> I must have missed this, but how is DD+ sent out via SPDIF? (Coax or Toslink)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Mark



The Dolby or DTS core is sent over SPDIF depending on what the audio is picked on the disc. It is higher rate than those old DVDs (close to old DTS high bit rate), but not the highest of Dolby Digital or DTS


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


I made the change over to the 6 analog outputs over the weekend (I was using TOSlink).


As always, my listening ability falls far short of the ability of my equipment to deliver good results and most improvements are lost on me.


One item I will point out to others thinking of connecting this way - the labels on the back plate of the unit are not exactly the clearest. I ended up mixing up my connections. The user manual is much clearer.


Thanks for all the help.


Splotto


----------



## JBAUDIONUT

Well got rid of my second Toshiba HD-A35 for audio issues not bitstreaming correctly, now want the Toshiba HD-XA2 (AGAIN)....ANYONE IN THE ORLANDO AREA THAT FINDS ONE OR AN OPEN BOX ONE LET ME KNOW..MANY THANKS.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBAUDIONUT* /forum/post/12579080
> 
> 
> Well got rid of my second Toshiba HD-A35 for audio issues not bitstreaming correctly, now want the Toshiba HD-XA2 (AGAIN)....ANYONE IN THE ORLANDO AREA THAT FINDS ONE OR AN OPEN BOX ONE LET ME KNOW..MANY THANKS.



What was the problem with it not bitstreaming the audio properly? I haven't purchased a receiver capable of this yet so I have no way to test mine. If there is a problem I might need to wait on selling my XA2 to make sure my A35 is working properly.


----------



## JBAUDIONUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12579097
> 
> 
> What was the problem with it not bitstreaming the audio properly? I haven't purchased a receiver capable of this yet so I have no way to test mine. If there is a problem I might need to wait on selling my XA2 to make sure my A35 is working properly.



After setting the units up as described it would not bitstream properly where the lights on my Pioneer 94 would not light up.... kept PCM ng. Set up as described and from users on AVS both bad units.


----------



## p-g-m

Has anyone seen a strobing effect with their xa2, like i see on my samsung hlt6189s? I wasn't sure what causes it or whether it's the tv or the player, but i was so sorry to return my xa2...There was a strobing light, very noticeable in dark scenes, very annoying. I have a samsung bd-up5000 now, and there's no such problem with it, when playing hd dvd... however except for that, this was the best built machine ever...


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBAUDIONUT* /forum/post/12579126
> 
> 
> After setting the units up as described it would not bitstream properly where the lights on my Pioneer 94 would not light up.... kept PCM ng. Set up as described and from users on AVS both bad units.



You have picked the higher quality audio on the disc itself & you have a very good HDMI cable between the player & receiver?


----------



## JBAUDIONUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12580877
> 
> 
> You have picked the higher quality audio on the disc itself & you have a very good HDMI cable between the player & receiver?



yes and yes HDMI1.3a


----------



## JBAUDIONUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBAUDIONUT* /forum/post/12580964
> 
> 
> yes and yes HDMI1.3a



I have a Panasonic DMP-BD30 and it does everything perfect. All lights light up


----------



## Gary J

Why don't you want to decode in the player?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12581047
> 
> 
> Why don't you want to decode in the player?



Christmas Eve, I'm going to be-have in this owner's thread.


----------



## jlanzy




gordong11 said:


> I just wanted to say that I still love my XA2 more than ever, and hope if there is a winner of the so called war, than I hope it's HD DVD.
> 
> 
> I Bought a Samsung BD-P1200 Blu-ray player and hated it, and hated the way Samsung marketed it and supported it. I got rid of it. I did buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30K as a replacement and it is pretty sweet, but does not upconvert SD DVD neary as good as the XA2. It does not have any onboard audio decoding to speak of, but I don't use it that way anyway. Other than those things, the BD playback is superb, every BD disk works in it, plays flawless good 1080P/24, boots fast, sweet menus(ie. I can choose PCM or bitsteam for each of Dolby Digital, True HD, DTS, and DTS HDMA). This player makes a great compliment to the XA2 for those looking to add BD in their home. If I had keep only one it would still be the XA2 for sure, but this Panny is sweet in its own way.
> 
> 
> Just joined you with a XA2 and Panny BD30. I was hoping the sammy 5K would have offered all the advance audio but that didn't happen. I just got a onkyo 805 to bitstream everything to, high def heaven, here we come.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBAUDIONUT* /forum/post/12579080
> 
> 
> Well got rid of my second Toshiba HD-A35 for audio issues not bitstreaming correctly, now want the Toshiba HD-XA2 (AGAIN)....ANYONE IN THE ORLANDO AREA THAT FINDS ONE OR AN OPEN BOX ONE LET ME KNOW..MANY THANKS.



If I see one I will let you know.


Splotto


----------



## JBAUDIONUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12582704
> 
> 
> If I see one I will let you know.
> 
> 
> Splotto



THANKS


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12581173
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve, I'm going to be-have in this owner's thread.



Do you find the question somehow inappropriate?


----------



## ggking3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlanzy* /forum/post/12581462
> 
> 
> Just joined you with a XA2 and Panny BD30. I was hoping the sammy 5K would have offered all the advance audio but that didn't happen. I just got a onkyo 805 to bitstream everything to, high def heaven, here we come.



Same here - I have the BD30 and the XA2, both obtained within the last month or so. I'm very happy with both so far and would gladly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12582720
> 
> 
> Do you find the question somehow inappropriate?



As an XA2 owner "USERS ONLY PLEASE!" thread I was just joshing. The original question was about an XA2 owner wanting to use HBR bitstream. We know we can use PCM if receivers permit, but the question was about getting HBR to work. I know you get around to a lot of threads (complement, not criticism), but some people want to get HBR to work. (When they get to frustrated, or as a backup, they go to PCM)










Remember we are on good behavior until... tomorrow.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skitals* /forum/post/12575532
> 
> 
> I'm a proud new owner of an XA2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it open box at Best Buy for $149. No remote or anything, but my A1 and harmony remotes both do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The player seems flawless, and I have until Jan 31 to return if I run into any problems with it.
> 
> 
> I just couldn't pass it up at that price.



WOW....you got the deal of the century on that one as long as it is continues to work ok. I'd love to find an open box for $149 so I could have a backup XA2!


----------



## KlDesigns

How much is a DEMO XA2 worth (with some scratches on top)?


----------



## Gary J

About the same.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12584207
> 
> 
> As an XA2 owner "USERS ONLY PLEASE!" thread I am curious why one would choose to forgo taking full advantage of *Advanced Content* especially when one has not expressed interest in DTS HD-MA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get the memo.



Understand







but getting close to going very tangential on this thread. Not a battleground to debate PCM vs HBR. Plenty o' threads for that.


----------



## Al P Jones

First time post, so if this has previously been discussed bear with me. I have an XA2 that has been updated with 2.7 firmware. I am sending audio via HDMI to my Pioneer VSX-91TH. Everything worked fine, Dolby True HD and DTS Master HD, etc was shown on Pioneer display. Audio sounded great. Last week I purchased a Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-150FD. Since this display handles 24fps I decided to change the appropriate settings on my XA2. I changed picture mode to "film" and resolution setting to 1080P 24fps. Now comes the problem. I played Hollywoodland and Knocked Up yesterday and experienced audio problems in that the audio would cut out for a split second at several stages during the play. I did not ever experience this problem before I changed the picture settings for 24fps. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem? P.S. I also have a Panny DMP-BD30K and have experienced no problems relating to 24fps.


----------



## bakpakva

I just ordered a replacement fan for my XA2 from mouser.com. Very nice people. The fan I choose was close to the spec'd fan in the service manual but no exact. It runs at a slightly lower RPM (3600 vs. 4000) and is about the same CFM (10.8 vs. 10.98). The dB rating is slightly lower (23.6 vs. 25).


I should have the fan in 3 business days, and after the replacement I will post my results. I will also be adding rubber grommets to further decouple the fan from the chassis. The fan is 2-wire, but I will need to terminate it.

http://www.mouser.com/search/Product...4-AD5012LX-D70


----------



## Rambler358

Being format neutral definately has its advantages. But last night after Xmas dinner and having all the family over, we decided to watch a couple movies. Somebody brought over the SD version of Rush Hour 3. I was initally planning to get this on BD, and said I'd really like to wait until I got the Blu-ray version. Well, I caved in to the rest of the group and decided to watch it anyway.


The upconversion by the XA2 is still a crowd pleaser and I was asked a few times if this was the HD version. I stated no, and that the HD-XA2 performs the upconversion for SD DVDs. After RH3, we then watched the BD version of Alien vs Predator. Even though we all liked the movie, everyone stated how RH3 looked better, and I had to pretty much agree with them.


Now I know I'm comparing apples and oranges here, and although Alien vs Predator looks to be in the Tier 3 PQ list for Blu-ray titles, the XA2's upconversion on a lot of SD titles is just very well done. My display is an older Pioneer PDP-5050 1080i 50" plasma, that has all video routed through an Onkyo 705 AVR via HDMI.


Because of this movie watching experience last night, a couple of family members who were on the fence about going HD DVD or Blu-ray have now decided to look for deals on a HD DVD player. And even though I mentioned to them that the XA2 has superior upconversion to most other HD DVD players, they were still interested in getting HD DVD. I also stated that some of the Tier 1 BD titles I have do look better than unconverted SDs on my XA2, but my family members have a lot of SD DVDs and wanted to get the best PQ from those. So I told them that IMHO, HD DVD was the way to go for them.


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12590060
> 
> 
> I just ordered a replacement fan for my XA2 from mouser.com. Very nice people. The fan I choose was close to the spec'd fan in the service manual but no exact. It runs at a slightly lower RPM (3600 vs. 4000) and is about the same CFM (10.8 vs. 10.98). The dB rating is slightly lower (23.6 vs. 25).
> 
> 
> I should have the fan in 3 business days, and after the replacement I will post my results. I will also be adding rubber grommets to further decouple the fan from the chassis. The fan is 2-wire, but I will need to terminate it.
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/search/Product...4-AD5012LX-D70



In this or one of the other related threads, one individual found he could reduce the fan noise by tightening the fan screws. Several other seemed to think that it worked. Did you try that?


Ray


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12586418
> 
> 
> getting close to going very tangential on this thread.



Thanks anyway but I'll let you know when my posts need checking for relevance.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12593862
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway but I'll let you know when my posts need checking for relevance.



OK, since you must be an XA2 owner to post here per the mods, can you answer the question that was asked about getting HBR to work?


----------



## Gary J

My equipment can be referenced via by my tagline and I answer some of the many questions here when I both can and choose to.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12594508
> 
> 
> My equipment can be referenced via by my tagline and I answer some of the many questions here when I both can and choose to.



Gary,


Oh, now I understand the anti-HDMI 1.3 and anti-High Bit Rate receiver decoding in very thread you hit. It's a Rotel thing, or not as the case may be. My apologies, I didn't know you couldn't help on assisting users in getting it to work.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rambler358* /forum/post/12591463
> 
> 
> Being format neutral definately has its advantages. But last night after Xmas dinner and having all the family over, we decided to watch a couple movies. Somebody brought over the SD version of Rush Hour 3. I was initally planning to get this on BD, and said I'd really like to wait until I got the Blu-ray version. Well, I caved in to the rest of the group and decided to watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> The upconversion by the XA2 is still a crowd pleaser and I was asked a few times if this was the HD version. I stated no, and that the HD-XA2 performs the upconversion for SD DVDs. After RH3, we then watched the BD version of Alien vs Predator. Even though we all liked the movie, everyone stated how RH3 looked better, and I had to pretty much agree with them.
> 
> 
> Now I know I'm comparing apples and oranges here, and although Alien vs Predator looks to be in the Tier 3 PQ list for Blu-ray titles, the XA2's upconversion on a lot of SD titles is just very well done. My display is an older Pioneer PDP-5050 1080i 50" plasma, that has all video routed through an Onkyo 705 AVR via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Because of this movie watching experience last night, a couple of family members who were on the fence about going HD DVD or Blu-ray have now decided to look for deals on a HD DVD player. And even though I mentioned to them that the XA2 has superior upconversion to most other HD DVD players, they were still interested in getting HD DVD. I also stated that some of the Tier 1 BD titles I have do look better than unconverted SDs on my XA2, but my family members have a lot of SD DVDs and wanted to get the best PQ from those. So I told them that IMHO, HD DVD was the way to go for them.



I agree 100%. I know there is lots of us vs. them around but I am very happy using both formats.


My XA2 always proves it's worth.


Splotto


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12594831
> 
> 
> My XA2 always proves it's worth.
> 
> 
> Splotto



And it will even if it loses the format war and they re-issue titles in BD. I bet many people have more money in HD-DVD titles they won't have to buy again then in the player.


----------



## shh1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12590060
> 
> 
> I just ordered a replacement fan for my XA2 from mouser.com. Very nice people. The fan I choose was close to the spec'd fan in the service manual but no exact. It runs at a slightly lower RPM (3600 vs. 4000) and is about the same CFM (10.8 vs. 10.98). The dB rating is slightly lower (23.6 vs. 25).
> 
> 
> I should have the fan in 3 business days, and after the replacement I will post my results. I will also be adding rubber grommets to further decouple the fan from the chassis. The fan is 2-wire, but I will need to terminate it.
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/search/Product...4-AD5012LX-D70





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylock* /forum/post/12591854
> 
> 
> In this or one of the other related threads, one individual found he could reduce the fan noise by tightening the fan screws. Several other seemed to think that it worked. Did you try that?
> 
> 
> Ray



I tried loosening/tightening the screws and it didn't make a difference in fan noise,







. So I am very interested in how the replacement fan works out.


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shh1234* /forum/post/12595708
> 
> 
> I tried loosening/tightening the screws and it didn't make a difference in fan noise,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I am very interested in how the replacement fan works out.



Looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## layne_friedman

Has anyone experienced an occasional playback glitch with the

XA2, where the image suddenly goes black for a second or two?

I'm continuing to hear audio over the black image. (The interesting

thing is, when I pause the unit, back up, and replay the area

on a disk that has the glitch, it plays back just fine.) I'm

running at 1080p24.


Thanks!


----------



## CHAS ZOSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *layne_friedman* /forum/post/12599140
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced an occasional playback glitch with the
> 
> XA2, where the image suddenly goes black for a second or two?
> 
> I'm continuing to hear audio over the black image. (The interesting
> 
> thing is, when I pause the unit, back up, and replay the area
> 
> on a disk that has the glitch, it plays back just fine.) I'm
> 
> running at 1080p24.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



When I first bought the XA2 it had the same problem. I called Toshiba tech support and was told to load the newer firmware. Did that and have not one problem since.


----------



## layne_friedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHAS ZOSS* /forum/post/12600153
> 
> 
> When I first bought the XA2 it had the same problem. I called Toshiba tech support and was told to load the newer firmware. Did that and have not one problem since.




Thanks very much for the info. I have been running 2.7 -- I'll

keep an eye on things, and see if it happens again.


----------



## Razvanel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *layne_friedman* /forum/post/12599140
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced an occasional playback glitch with the
> 
> XA2, where the image suddenly goes black for a second or two?
> 
> I'm continuing to hear audio over the black image. (The interesting
> 
> thing is, when I pause the unit, back up, and replay the area
> 
> on a disk that has the glitch, it plays back just fine.) I'm
> 
> running at 1080p24.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I've experienced the same thing with one of my XA2's, ver 2.7, serial number SLA7900702, manuf date September 2007. Took it back to Fry's. The replacement, also manuf September 2007, would freeze sometimes and took that one back too. I now have a July 2007 unit that has been great so far.


R


----------



## jjufon

I just got off the phone and received my RMA to send mine back for freezing issues. i have the shutdown issue too, but the workaround was no big deal; this is a deal breaker though'

My picture will freeze every time on first startup; even using the work around. The picture will freeze but the soundtrack keeps going. On both SD and HD. After the re-start it runs just fine but since I've still got the A1 in my closet, I'm going send it back.

Ver.2.7 march build date.


----------



## layne_friedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razvanel* /forum/post/12600921
> 
> 
> Yes, I've experienced the same thing with one of my XA2's, ver 2.7, serial number SLA7900702, manuf date September 2007. Took it back to Fry's. The replacement, also manuf September 2007, would freeze sometimes and took that one back too. I now have a July 2007 unit that has been great so far.
> 
> 
> R



I'll check my manuf date. Thanks for the information.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12590060
> 
> 
> I just ordered a replacement fan for my XA2 from mouser.com. Very nice people. The fan I choose was close to the spec'd fan in the service manual but no exact. It runs at a slightly lower RPM (3600 vs. 4000) and is about the same CFM (10.8 vs. 10.98). The dB rating is slightly lower (23.6 vs. 25).
> 
> 
> I should have the fan in 3 business days, and after the replacement I will post my results. I will also be adding rubber grommets to further decouple the fan from the chassis. The fan is 2-wire, but I will need to terminate it.



Just curious, why didn't you approach Toshiba first for an exact replacement fan instead of going through all that for a non-spec part?


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12609919
> 
> 
> Just curious, why didn't you approach Toshiba first for an exact replacement fan instead of going through all that for a non-spec part?



Cheaper, quieter, and better fan than the Delta they use. Why replace it with a brand that we already know is too noisy? Besides, it is more fun to mod


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12610288
> 
> 
> Cheaper, quieter, and better fan than the Delta they use. Why replace it with a brand that we already know is too noisy? Besides, it is more fun to mod



It seems a number of owners have reported no fan noise at all. I would imagine a replacement part would solve the noise issue.










For me, it is becoming unbearably loud and detracting from my viewing experience. I would sign up for a "plug and play" replacement of the fan in a minute, but I am completely helpless when it comes to cutting and splicing wires.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razvanel* /forum/post/12600921
> 
> 
> Yes, I've experienced the same thing with one of my XA2's, ver 2.7, serial number SLA7900702, manuf date September 2007. Took it back to Fry's. The replacement, also manuf September 2007, would freeze sometimes and took that one back too. I now have a July 2007 unit that has been great so far.
> 
> 
> R



I've had some rare dropouts where everything seems to stop and the screen goes black, and then it carries on a few seconds later as if nothing had happened. Rewind, continue, doesn't happen again. This did not seem to start until 2.7, but I also added an Onkyo 605 to the chain the same day I updated to 2.7, so I'm not really sure what the cause is. It's rare enough that it is not bothersome.


----------



## Saskya

Searched the thread but didn't find a recommended set of settings for the XA2 - is there one? I am feeding 1080p HD to a 60" Sony XBR2 via HDMI, coax audio to a Pioneer 815, using all OOB settings on the XA2 and everything looks and sounds great







(through my 5.1 Infinity setup that I have meticulously aimed and tuned using a laser and a digital SPL meter). If there are ways to tweak another little bit of performance out of this setup, I'm very interested. Thanks guys.


P.S. Running latest firmware as well - burned 2.7 ISO and slapped it on two days ago.


----------



## Razvanel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12613703
> 
> 
> It seems a number of owners have reported no fan noise at all.



I've had 3 XA'2, two Sept 2007 units and one July 2007 unit and the fans on all 3 were pretty quiet.


R


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saskya* /forum/post/12613890
> 
> 
> Searched the thread but didn't find a recommended set of settings for the XA2 - is there one? I am feeding 1080p HD to a 60" Sony XBR2 via HDMI, coax audio to a Pioneer 815, using all OOB settings on the XA2 and everything looks and sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (through my 5.1 Infinity setup that I have meticulously aimed and tuned using a laser and a digital SPL meter). If there are ways to tweak another little bit of performance out of this setup, I'm very interested. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> P.S. Running latest firmware as well - burned 2.7 ISO and slapped it on two days ago.



Get the DVE HD DVD disk and calibrate your XBR2.


----------



## layne_friedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/12613853
> 
> 
> I've had some rare dropouts where everything seems to stop and the screen goes black, and then it carries on a few seconds later as if nothing had happened. Rewind, continue, doesn't happen again. This did not seem to start until 2.7, but I also added an Onkyo 605 to the chain the same day I updated to 2.7, so I'm not really sure what the cause is. It's rare enough that it is not bothersome.



Thanks for the info. I also didn't notice any dropouts until the

last couple of months or so (which, for my unit, would coincide

with the 2.7 install). The only other change that I made to my

system recently was the addition of an Oppo 3x1 HDMI switcher --

which makes me wonder if I'm being subject to an occasional

handshaking issue (?).


----------



## Pezlion

I've seen multiple posts with people talking about turning on/up edge enhancement for upconversion on their XA2, or noise filters etc. that are only applied to SD upconversion and so forth. What are these options? I have no such options in my setup menu. Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## bakpakva

I took my XA2 cover off tonight in preparation for the arrival of the new fan. It was very easy to disassemble and the fan is definitely the problem. When I unplugged it the unit was nearly silent. A replacement fan from Toshiba may have worked, but then again it may not have. I would rather try a different brand, as I am not at all impressed with Delta. It seems to be hit or miss with them and I don't want to have to order several to get one good one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12613703
> 
> 
> It seems a number of owners have reported no fan noise at all. I would imagine a replacement part would solve the noise issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is becoming unbearably loud and detracting from my viewing experience. I would sign up for a "plug and play" replacement of the fan in a minute, but I am completely helpless when it comes to cutting and splicing wires.


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pezlion* /forum/post/12617397
> 
> 
> I've seen multiple posts with people talking about turning on/up edge enhancement for upconversion on their XA2, or noise filters etc. that are only applied to SD upconversion and so forth. What are these options? I have no such options in my setup menu. Am I missing something? Thanks.



Hit the Picture button on your XA2 remote then go to Edit for one of the 3 picture preset options.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *layne_friedman* /forum/post/12616268
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I also didn't notice any dropouts until the
> 
> last couple of months or so (which, for my unit, would coincide
> 
> with the 2.7 install). The only other change that I made to my
> 
> system recently was the addition of an Oppo 3x1 HDMI switcher --
> 
> which makes me wonder if I'm being subject to an occasional
> 
> handshaking issue (?).



This is very likely the issue. There is a drop, however momentary for handshakes. Some switches act (hopefully) as repeaters but it is one more hop (or double hop if there is an inline receiver) likely to cause issues.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12618139
> 
> 
> I took my XA2 cover off tonight in preparation for the arrival of the new fan. It was very easy to disassemble and the fan is definitely the problem. When I unplugged it the unit was nearly silent. A replacement fan from Toshiba may have worked, but then again it may not have. I would rather try a different brand, as I am not at all impressed with Delta. It seems to be hit or miss with them and I don't want to have to order several to get one good one.



Moot point anyway. I called Toshiba, and they will not provide a replacement part, even for a simple swap-out of an item like a cooling fan....said I might "break something else" doing the repair.


----------



## bakpakva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12623027
> 
> 
> Moot point anyway. I called Toshiba, and they will not provide a replacement part, even for a simple swap-out of an item like a cooling fan....said I might "break something else" doing the repair.



No worries mate. Once I get the new fan and assure that it works to my satisfaction, I will be posting a "how to" on my blog. If I can find a replacement that is already terminated with a 2-pin connector, I will post that source as well. If the new fan is as noisy as the original, then I will look at other sources.


----------



## CraigCooper

I just did a search with no results. I have just bought the new Onkyo 875 amp with HDMI. Problem is my Projector only has component 1080i.

I'm running HDMI out from the XA2 to the 875. My question is can I still upconvert over compont from the XA2 to the screen as well as using HDMI for the audio. It will display over component when the HDMI cable is pluged in, but i'm not sure if it is upconverted or not.

I'm not in a position to upgrade my Projector for the next several months.


----------



## Gary J

You do not say what your projector is so assuming it is not CRT look in it's manual and see what it does with 1080i input. It is de-interlacing 1080i and maybe scaling to another resolution.


----------



## skier4evr9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigCooper* /forum/post/12633762
> 
> 
> I just did a search with no results. I have just bought the new Onkyo 875 amp with HDMI. Problem is my Projector only has component 1080i.
> 
> I'm running HDMI out from the XA2 to the 875. My question is can I still upconvert over compont from the XA2 to the screen as well as using HDMI for the audio. It will display over component when the HDMI cable is pluged in, but i'm not sure if it is upconverted or not.
> 
> I'm not in a position to upgrade my Projector for the next several months.



My understanding is that none of the players will upconvert over component. HDMI only. Maybe if you use the component video out of the receiver?


Mike


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12634277
> 
> 
> You do not say what your projector is so assuming it is not CRT look in it's manual and see what it does with 1080i input. It is de-interlacing 1080i and maybe scaling to another resolution.



Sorry it is the Sony VPL-VW11HT. It is a native 1080i projector. It is more of a question about weather or not the XA2 can send out 1080i component and HDMi at the same time. My Panasonic won't it just sends out a 480 signal over component when the HDMI is used.


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skier4evr9* /forum/post/12634404
> 
> 
> My understanding is that none of the players will upconvert over component. HDMI only. Maybe if you use the component video out of the receiver?
> 
> 
> Mike



Tried that one. The component won't work when HDMI is used as an imput on the same option. So if I set HDMI imput as Dvd, there is no output for Dvd over component.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigCooper* /forum/post/12634430
> 
> 
> It is more of a question about weather or not the XA2 can send out 1080i component and HDMi at the same time.



Yes it will. I have mine HDMI to an AVR for audio and component out to a video processor. For HD-DVD I ouput 1080i.


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12634536
> 
> 
> Yes it will. I have mine HDMI to an AVR for audio and component out to a video processor. For HD-DVD I ouput 1080i.



Excellant. That is what I wanted to know. Thanks for clearing that one up.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debyrd* /forum/post/12558785
> 
> 
> Yes, you'll get better performance using the six analog outputs.
> 
> You will need to mess around with the speaker settings in the XA2 menu.
> 
> Set them all to small if you have a subwoofer. The sub output is lower than the others so set them to -12 to start. Set the sub to its highest level, 0.
> 
> 
> With toslink, you are limited to DD+



Hello:


One follow up question:


With the analog connections, my AUDIO menu setting should all be set to PCM, correct?


Splotto


----------



## layne_friedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12620644
> 
> 
> This is very likely the issue. There is a drop, however momentary for handshakes. Some switches act (hopefully) as repeaters but it is one more hop (or double hop if there is an inline receiver) likely to cause issues.



Thanks for the information. I haven't seen the problem happen too

often (maybe twice), so it hasn't been obtrusive as of yet.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12640783
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> One follow up question:
> 
> 
> With the analog connections, my AUDIO menu setting should all be set to PCM, correct?
> 
> 
> Splotto




I believe it does that automatically, but yes, it should be PCM.


----------



## Chan

I just get an open box XA2 for very cheap ($150) a few days ago, but it has some problems. Everytime you turn on after a few hours of non-use, it will not bootup and on the display "WELCOME" just stuck there and won't boot, I have to hold the power button to reset it then it will start normally, and it will restart everything I try until it rest for a few hours again.


Does anyone know has this problem? I am thinking to return to bestbuy or send it to Toshiba to fix it. when I got it it was v1.0, I have updated to v2.7 but still same issue.


----------



## tsx500

QUESTION ABOUT XA-2 AUDIO SETUP . . . . . i just installed the newest firmware update 2.7/T23 without a problem. my current set-up is all hdmi , Denon AVR 2807 receiver , 5.1 speakers. my question is regarding the the xa-2's audio setup. for the "digital out spdif" should i choose bitstream or pcm ? for "digital out hdmi" should i choose auto , pcm , or downmixed pcm ? and for "dynamic range control" should i choose auto , on , or off ? thanks in advance for the help and advice !


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsx500* /forum/post/12658018
> 
> 
> QUESTION ABOUT XA-2 AUDIO SETUP . . . . . i just installed the newest firmware update 2.7/T23 without a problem. my current set-up is all hdmi , Denon AVR 2807 receiver , 5.1 speakers. my question is regarding the the xa-2's audio setup. for the "digital out spdif" should i choose bitstream or pcm ? for "digital out hdmi" should i choose auto , pcm , or downmixed pcm ? and for "dynamic range control" should i choose auto , on , or off ? thanks in advance for the help and advice !



You should choose Digital out Spidif, Digital out HDMI should be set to PCM,

and Dynamic Range Control should be set to off.

Your 2807 cannot decode the latest audio tracks right?


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12650491
> 
> 
> I believe it does that automatically, but yes, it should be PCM.



Thank you.


Splotto


----------



## tdsnumbers

I'm a new XA2 owner and a new HD plasma owner. I saw in the XA2 owner's manual that it has its own menu of picture quality settings. Does anyone use these?


My HD plasma has a gazillion picture quality settings now and I still haven't mastered them much less going into the XA2 settings. I don't see anything in the manual about turning them off. Can this function be turned off or do you have to just make certain they are on a neutral setting so you don't have try to optimize the picture quality settings on both your HD set and the XA2?


Any info and help is appreciated.


----------



## jjufon

No worries mate, picture settings are neutral by default.

I find using the settings for some disks to be beneficial.


----------



## dalcm

My front 720p projector does not have an hdmi input therefore I never ran hdmi cables through the walls for my current configuration.


I am in the process of 1080p projector shopping now.


My current setup is out from the XA2 I have a Geffen HDMI to DVI adapter. Works super. When I go 1080p will I get the full resolution benefits by continuing to use this configuration, or will I need to run new cables to take full advantage of what's available?


Secondly, if the answer is not what I hope to hear, where is the best place to find a quality 40'-50' hdmi cable run at a fair price? And please tell me that It doesn't have to be monster.


Thanks


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalcm* /forum/post/12665987
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, if the answer is not what I hope to hear, where is the best place to find a quality 40'-50' hdmi cable run at a fair price? And please tell me that It doesn't have to be monster.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Forum sponsor monoprice and blue jeans should have long cables. I'm not sure if 50 foot is feasible with HDMI, you may need a repeater. I think there is a home theater forum here to check out.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12610288
> 
> 
> Cheaper, quieter, and better fan than the Delta they use. Why replace it with a brand that we already know is too noisy? Besides, it is more fun to mod



I am interested in how this goes also. The replacement fan you have ordered will fit in the unit, however the depth of the new fan is less than the original, so I'm interested in what is needed (shorter screws maybe?) to solve this difference. The important specs like CFM and DB levels are good. If you have no major mounting issues, I think this is the fan I will go with as well as mine is pretty loud (65db measured the same way you did).


----------



## BuckNaked

Has anyone else experienced the Digital Direct Audio Mode "On" resetting after a shutdown?


I'll watch an HD DVD, and I'll get the Dolby TrueHD, DD+, on the front panel display. The next time I turn on the player, it will show "MULTI CH IN", and I'll have to go into the setup menu to reset it. Weird.


----------



## arbitrage000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12678219
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the Digital Direct Audio Mode "On" resetting after a shutdown?
> 
> 
> I'll watch an HD DVD, and I'll get the Dolby TrueHD, DD+, on the front panel display. The next time I turn on the player, it will show "MULTI CH IN", and I'll have to go into the setup menu to reset it. Weird.



Yep, all the time, you actually only have to enter setup and exit setup, and don't have to go into the menus and it will go back to direct audio mode. Another solution though that works is to make sure your receiver and TV are turned on to the correct HDMI inputs for the XA2 before the XA2 is turned on. This allows a correct handshake and the direct audio mode will stay selected. This is just a handshaking problem and if the XA2 is turned on first it misses the HDMI handshake with the receiver and defaults to PCM because it can't tell if the receiver can support direct bitstream.


----------



## bakpakva

The fan is thinner, which isn't an issue. I did run into some problems locating the 2-pin connector, so I ended up slicing the leads from an older video card fan to the end of the new fan leads. The mounting holes are not self tapping on the new fan, like they are on the Delta, so I had to go with #6 nuts and bolts x 1 ". The main problem was that there is still a lot of air movement noise coming from the fan, although the whine is gone.


I added a couple of pictures to my blog and will do more experimentation this weekend. Not really sure this belongs in the owner's thread, XA2 noise poll thread, or the mod thread. I just need to pick one and post there rather than a lot of cross posting.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arbitrage000* /forum/post/12679331
> 
> 
> Yep, all the time, you actually only have to enter setup and exit setup, and don't have to go into the menus and it will go back to direct audio mode. Another solution though that works is to make sure your receiver and TV are turned on to the correct HDMI inputs for the XA2 before the XA2 is turned on. This allows a correct handshake and the direct audio mode will stay selected. This is just a handshaking problem and if the XA2 is turned on first it misses the HDMI handshake with the receiver and defaults to PCM because it can't tell if the receiver can support direct bitstream.



Ah! Thanks for the tip.


I usually fire-up my XA2 first, on account of the longer boot time. I will change my ways forthwith.


----------



## Dino520

Just a simple question for those who might have some basis for comparison. Is the XA2 the best HD player out there for upconversion?


----------



## Cruiser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12703997
> 
> 
> Just a simple question for those who might have some basis for comparison. Is the XA2 the best HD player out there for upconversion?



In it's price range nothing comes close. It's definitely a great value in an SD DVD upconverter.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12703997
> 
> 
> Just a simple question for those who might have some basis for comparison. Is the XA2 the best HD player out there for upconversion?



I think it's only whispered in these parts, but in simple PQ terms it likely beats anything out there whether $1,000, $5,000, or (horrors) $15,000-even-20,000 (Meridian 800). That's most likely why the XA2 is in such short supply.


Remember that companies selling these outrageously priced players will always have a market--there are lots of rich folks who simply insist on the "most expensive"! That's right, not "the best", but the "most expensive"! God love 'em, many also Buy High and Sell Low!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12705794
> 
> 
> I think it's only whispered in these parts, but in simple PQ terms it likely beats anything out there whether $1,000, $5,000, or (horrors) $15,000-even-20,000 (Meridian 800). That's most likely why the XA2 is in such short supply.



It does not beat a $3000 DVDO iScan VP50 video processor.


----------



## Dino520

I have an A3 now..supposed to be good at upconverting..I wonder if anyone here has A/B'd them for a comparison. This all gets pretty complex for a film/video technology challenged person such as myself.


----------



## Dino520

edit..I have a Samsung LED DLP which according to Cnet doesn`t do deinterlacing and 2:3 pulldown well. So that forces me to rely on the player to do these functions well. And with the recent news re Warners..I`m looking at a long term investment in a quality player for my SD DVDs as I`m not moving into Blu-Ray anytime soon. I guess I just need to know if spending another $300 for the XA2 is a significant upgrade to my A3 in these regards. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## mhatter

Question about upconversion (1080p/24) of anamorphic 1:1.85 title (parent trap 1998 ed): there are slim black bars on top and bottom as there should be, but there are also black bars on the sides (approximately the same size as the top and bottom ones)! Is this the fault of the xa2 or the disc?


Also has anyone made any attempt to disable the blue/red light that is always on behind the power button? I was wondering if cutting one of the four wires that go to that mini board would do it...and if so which one. I guess I could trial and error it eventually...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhatter* /forum/post/12710164
> 
> 
> Question about upconversion (1080p/24) of anamorphic 1:1.85 title (parent trap 1998 ed): there are slim black bars on top and bottom as there should be, but there are also black bars on the sides (approximately the same size as the top and bottom ones)! Is this the fault of the xa2 or the disc?
> 
> 
> Also has anyone made any attempt to disable the blue/red light that is always on behind the power button? I was wondering if cutting one of the four wires that go to that mini board would do it...and if so which one. I guess I could trial and error it eventually...




Hmmm, somewhere in the manual there was a note about dimming it. Search for "dim" in the PDF.


----------



## mhatter

Yeah but the power button led isn't controlled with the display and bottom blue light.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalcm* /forum/post/12665987
> 
> 
> My front 720p projector does not have an hdmi input therefore I never ran hdmi cables through the walls for my current configuration.
> 
> 
> I am in the process of 1080p projector shopping now.
> 
> 
> My current setup is out from the XA2 I have a Geffen HDMI to DVI adapter. Works super. When I go 1080p will I get the full resolution benefits by continuing to use this configuration, or will I need to run new cables to take full advantage of what's available?
> 
> 
> Secondly, if the answer is not what I hope to hear, where is the best place to find a quality 40'-50' hdmi cable run at a fair price? And please tell me that It doesn't have to be monster.
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12666357
> 
> 
> Forum sponsor monoprice and blue jeans should have long cables. I'm not sure if 50 foot is feasible with HDMI, you may need a repeater. I think there is a home theater forum here to check out.



I purchased a Blue Jeans Cable 60 foot HDMI (BJC Series 1) cable, and it works fine. I have it running from a Gefen 2 x 1 HDMI switch to a receiver in my family room. I have both of my HD DVR's connected to the Gefen, so am using 1080i only. However, I think it would be fine with 1080p.


Mark


----------



## Laserfan

About that Blue light:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12711199
> 
> 
> Hmmm, somewhere in the manual there was a note about dimming it. Search for "dim" in the PDF.



Brilliant hansangb!!! I never noticed that tiny button on the remote before (my eyes aren't up to it)!


The first press of the Dimmer button on the Remote Control turns-off the blue light and dims the display. The second press of the Dimmer button turns off the display completely. Under no circumstance tho is the blue backlight to the On/Off button extinguished.


Bad news: the player doesn't seem to remember the last setting of the backlights!


----------



## Claytonian

I will be getting my Mits HC4900 projector this week and I'm looking at a SD-DVD upconversion solution. Would I get a significant quality increase with the XA2 over the A35? I might be able to pick up an XA2 for $400 but that's a big chunk of change to me right now with the projector purchase. If I could get an A35 or even an A2 or A3 for a lot less, would you recommend doing that or is the upconversion of the XA2 that much better?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12720180
> 
> 
> ...XA2 over the A35? ...is the upconversion of the XA2 that much better?



How can anyone possibly know whether it's "better enough" for You?


The XA2 has the Reon chip. The Reon chip is the best there is. I wanted "the best" so I have an XA2 and couldn't be happier. Something comfy about knowing you can't do any better for SD-DVD than the XA2.


----------



## vksf01

btw, i discovered that firmware 2.7 does have a time remaining display. it's weird the way it does it. if you hit the "Display" button, the on-screen display shows the current time

*BUT*


The Fluorescent display on the XA2 itself displays the remaining time!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12721426
> 
> 
> Something comfy about knowing you can't do any better for SD-DVD than the XA2.



You can with video processors like the DVDO iScan.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vksf01* /forum/post/12722448
> 
> 
> btw, i discovered that firmware 2.7 does have a time remaining display. it's weird the way it does it. if you hit the "Display" button, the on-screen display shows the current time
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> 
> The Fluorescent display on the XA2 itself displays the remaining time!



All firmware versions do this.


----------



## Dino520

At the risk of being redundant..has anyone here compared the upconverting of the XA2 to the A3? If so..is the improvement worth the extra $300 or so?


----------



## vksf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12722585
> 
> 
> All firmware versions do this.



interesting, i was always under the impression that they didn't, which is why people have been asking for it.


oh well...


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12721426
> 
> 
> How can anyone possibly know whether it's "better enough" for You?
> 
> 
> The XA2 has the Reon chip. The Reon chip is the best there is. I wanted "the best" so I have an XA2 and couldn't be happier. Something comfy about knowing you can't do any better for SD-DVD than the XA2.



I wasn't really asking what would be better to my eyes, but what all of your opinions were on the matter. I appreciate your response and opinions on its upconversion abilities.


----------



## Dino520

ditto claytonian!


I have an A3..I guess we just would like to know...once again, if the upconverted PQ is so much better that it justifies the additional $300. Please someone address this. Thanks guys


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12709301
> 
> 
> I have an A3 now..supposed to be good at upconverting..I wonder if anyone here has A/B'd them for a comparison. This all gets pretty complex for a film/video technology challenged person such as myself.



I am not sure about the A3. I have a 720p projector and initialy bought the A2. I was surprised that it was better at upconverting to 720p than my Oppo 981. I then bought the XA2 and found the XA2 to be even better than the A2. I paid $100 for the A2 (in that Walmart frenzy) and paid $500 for the XA2. I think the $400 difference was well justified, personally, for the better picture quality alone. There are of course more reasons to consider the XA2. It can send (and my projector accepts) 1080p/24fps, has 5.1 analog outs if needed, can send all 4 high rez audio formats as bitsream (as does the A35), and allows finer picture adjustments through the Reon processor.


John


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12726838
> 
> 
> I guess we just would like to know...once again, if the upconverted PQ is so much better that it justifies the additional $300. Please someone address this. Thanks guys



C'mon Dino! How are we to know what value you place in $300 vs. some-kind-of-PQ-improvement?


Yes, it's worth it, absolutely! $300 is nothing! The XA2 wastes most players >$1000!


Does that help?










Of course, if $300 extra for a player means your kids eat grilled-cheese sandwiches for a month, then I change my answer.


----------



## BuckNaked

Wow. Checking out my options for a Blu-ray player, and nothing even comes close to the XA2 in terms of upscaling, bitstreaming, and other high-end features.


Sad.


----------



## Dino520

John...thanks!


Laserfan..thanks but. That`s the second time you responded that way. I think it`s a fairly simple logical question. The gist of the question is how much PQ improvement there is b/w the different units. If it`s slight or marginal, then most people including myself and Claytonian wouldn`t spend another $300. If it`s a significant and obvious improvement then most would. Sheesh...


Moreover non tech savvy people come here to AVS precisely for the benefit of the more experienced people here who graciously offer their opinions to us tech challenged noobs. And we appreciate it more than we can express. After all..you teach us about the technology..and guide us in the right directions so we don`t waste our money...or put good money after bad.


----------



## RMK!

Probably a dumb question and sorry if it has already been asked/answered but I have a XA2 and the Integra 9.8 and I can't get the Integra to display Dolby True HD on it's LCD. It will only say Multichannel or Direct or any of the other non HD audio formats. I have the 2.7 firmware loaded.

Anyone know the correct settings on the XA2 and Intrgra 9.8?


Thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/12728530
> 
> 
> Probably a dumb question and sorry if it has already been asked/answered but I have a XA2 and the Integra 9.8 and I can't get the Integra to display Dolby True HD on it's LCD. It will only say Multichannel or Direct or any of the other non HD audio formats. I have the 2.7 firmware loaded.
> 
> Anyone know the correct settings on the XA2 and Intrgra 9.8?
> 
> 
> Thanks




Audio setup

Digital Out --> Auto

Digital Direct Audio Mode --> On.


Try that.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/12728530
> 
> 
> Probably a dumb question and sorry if it has already been asked/answered but I have a XA2 and the Integra 9.8 and I can't get the Integra to display Dolby True HD on it's LCD. It will only say Multichannel or Direct or any of the other non HD audio formats. I have the 2.7 firmware loaded.
> 
> Anyone know the correct settings on the XA2 and Intrgra 9.8?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you have the bitstream (dig auio) option set in the XA2 options (forgt exact option name, but it's the new setting in 2.7).


Also have you picked an HD which has a TrueHD track and actually picked the option in the disc menu (sometime under audio, languages, or settings).


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12728763
> 
> 
> Do you have the bitstream (dig auio) option set in the XA2 options (forgt exact option name, but it's the new setting in 2.7).



The weird thing here is the Bitstream option only appears in the SPDIF options, not HDMI











> Quote:
> Also have you picked an HD which has a TrueHD track and actually picked the option in the disc menu (sometime under audio, languages, or settings



Yes


----------



## rudolpht

You made me fire it up.


Audio Settings:


"Digital Out HDMI" set to "Auto"


"Direct Digital Audio Mode" set to "On"


----------



## rudolpht

Or... what hansang said.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12729350
> 
> 
> Or... what hansang said.



Thats it







thanks guys!


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12728460
> 
> 
> The gist of the question is how much PQ improvement there is b/w the different units. If it`s slight or marginal, then most people including myself and Claytonian wouldn`t spend another $300. If it`s a significant and obvious improvement then most would. Sheesh...



But... nobody here knows you, or what you know, or what your tolerance for PQ is, or (perhaps especially) what your budget is and whether you'd think $300, to reduce jaggies you maybe can't see in the first place, is "worth it". Sorry, but "is it worth it" questions are asked here all the time until I want to scream. So you & claytonian hit me at the end of my patience.


The XA2 is in a class by itself by having the Reon chip. It does a better job of anything else to make smooth, jaggie-free, filmlike images. If you were to get the XA2 you would own a "best in class" performer, for IMO not a lot of money.


But some might think: But I can buy 2 or 3 DVD players, or a good used car for $300! And others: hey it's only a couple hours' pay--a no-brainer!


----------



## Dino520

A couple hours pay? Where the hell do you work? Can you get me an application?


My tolerance is probably high..as I`m not a videophile or a purist. You`re right..I probably wouldn`t notice the jaggies. And I wouldn`t spend $300 to reduce an effect I probably wouldn`t notice anyway. But that`s a different issue than upconverting the PQ isn`t it? Or is that the sum effect and improvement of the Reon chip?


What I`d really like to know is what "exactly" will I see (or not see) as an improved picture as a result of the Reon vs the A3. And I`m referring to the upconverting effect.

Will there be an improvement in color saturation? Contrast? Detail? That`s important to me..and that`s where I might see a noticeable difference that would prompt me to spend the money.


----------



## Tom899

i just bought a new XA2 today. I figure if HD is heading south, I want a good machine to play what HD's I have for a long time. It was manufactured in September 2007, I'm guessing this was probably the last month they were built, anyone know? First thing I did was update the firmware to 2.7. Does this purchase qualify for any free HD's?

Tom


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/12730686
> 
> 
> i just bought a new XA2 today. I figure if HD is heading south, I want a good machine to play what HD's I have for a long time. It was manufactured in September 2007, I'm guessing this was probably the last month they were built, anyone know? First thing I did was update the firmware to 2.7. Does this purchase qualify for any free HD's?
> 
> Tom



Congratulations - super machine! A new XA2 should qualify you for Toshiba's "5 free HD-DVD" mail-in offer:
http://www.thelookandsoundofperfect.com/offers.php


----------



## Ronomy

It really is sad when you look at all the bluray players. Talk about confusion. They all support different parts of the spec and none of them support 2.0 Bluray spec.


The new panasonic doesn't decode high res audio to any of the lower formats via the SPDIF output. Just think of the people buying these bringing them home and wondering why no surround sound on some disc's unless they buy a new receiver to decode it. At least under HDDVD we had players that supported internal decoding.


Bluray is pathetic! After looking at all the available options I'll stick with SDDVD for now on my XA2. Looks pretty darn close to HD with SDDVD's already. SDDVD's are a hell of a lot cheaper too.


I'm gonna miss HDDVD. I'll buy a few more titles to complete some collections but I have to say for now I'll have to stop buying. The future just doesn't look good for the format. So sad.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/12730686
> 
> 
> i just bought a new XA2 today. I figure if HD is heading south, I want a good machine to play what HD's I have for a long time. It was manufactured in September 2007, I'm guessing this was probably the last month they were built, anyone know? First thing I did was update the firmware to 2.7. Does this purchase qualify for any free HD's?
> 
> Tom



I bought a 2nd XA2 for the bedroom last week. It was manufactured Oct. 2007. I bought it open box from B&H Photo Video. I wanted to make sure I got another one before you couldn't find them anymore. I found them scarce to begin with and probably more so now. I don't know why people are talking about dumping their HD players and movies just because of Warner's announceement. The way I look at it, I have what I feel is the best upconverter and HD in the same unit. I love Universal movies. I have 2 Blu-ray players as well so I'm covered no matter what.

I know Joerod has the A35. He probably has the A3 as well from what I gather and he is very knowledgeable. After reading his reviews on the Pioneer Elite 95 Blu-ray vs Panasonic DMP-BD30 I went with the Panasonic. I haven't found him to be wrong yet. You might want to PM him about the A3 comparison.

I sent in for the 5 free movies. Sure it qualifies.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12731105
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are talking about dumping their HD players and movies just because of Warner's announceement.



For the same reason that these people "Buy High and Sell Low"! And we love 'em for it!










I bought my XA2 not knowing (or caring, particularly) how the "war" came out. And we STILL DON'T KNOW what the future holds, but no matter, we have the best SD DVD player (ever made, perhaps) to enjoy our libraries and rental discs on.


I've always believed I would need a BR player in the future, but as Ronomy has pointed out, there does not seem to be any that yet holds a candle to the XA2. I will wait, at least until Lawrence comes out!


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12728460
> 
> 
> John...thanks!
> 
> 
> The gist of the question is how much PQ improvement there is b/w the different units. If it`s slight or marginal, then most people including myself and Claytonian wouldn`t spend another $300. If it`s a significant and obvious improvement then most would. Sheesh...
> 
> 
> Moreover non tech savvy people come here to AVS precisely for the benefit of the more experienced people here who graciously offer their opinions to us tech challenged noobs. And we appreciate it more than we can express. After all..you teach us about the technology..and guide us in the right directions so we don`t waste our money...or put good money after bad.



I just aquired an XA2 after owning the A2 for awhile. The A2 is great at upscaling SD DVD and the HD DVD PQ is just amazing.

When I got the XA2 connected up I was prepared for just marginal improvement. IMHO the XA2 makes good quality SD DVD look nearly HD. I veiwed the Disney Ratatoule on my A2, then on the XA2. Wow! The PQ looked nearly like I was viewing an HD-DVD version, which of course, there isn't since Disney is Blue-ray. Also viewed the eye candy HD DVD "Living Landscapes Collection." The PQ is a whole dimension better. Detail is amazing. The color balance and saturation is also much better than the A2. Not that the A2 is bad. You can just see smoother detail and color rendition.

Simply put. Once you view the same program material on an XA2, you want that kind of PQ ALL the time! So, yes, IMHO being a new XA2 owner... this is the best SD and HD DVD player I have ever viewed on my Mitusbishi LT-46231 1080P HDTV.


----------



## Dino520

Thank you Phase700B..that`s the kind of response I was getting at. Thanks for the details..I`m sold. Anyone got an XA2 they wanna dump? HD DVD is dead you know


----------



## rudolpht

I think the earlier point was only you can say if 30% more dollars = 5% more performance types of equations. Flagship models always grow in price disproportionally to features. That said the quality of upconversion approached that of a 4K Anthem pre-pro, so for me it's worth it, but your mileage may vary. I guess with things more returnable these days you can always try and return it if not up to expectations, just don't blame the recommender if YMMV (not that you would do that).


----------



## Dino520

I understand..but the equation for me involves a 250% increase in my investment. At a 5% increase in PQ the cost/benefit ratio is not gonna motivate me to spend my money...even if it`s the "best" player out there. Again..I just wanted to know if the improvement over my A3 was "significant". 5% is not significant in my view. As I said, if it`s just an improvement in reducing the jaggies..then no thanks. But..if the color..contrast and detail is improved say 25%(compared to an A3)...then I`m on the bandwagon.


Remember..most buying into the XA2 now...are buying it for the upconverting reputation as we all have SD DVD collections. I for one will not be investing my money in the BR technology.







Limited catalogues of the movies I wanna watch for the foreseeable future(and overpriced discs)..expensive players..bah. If I can get 720p (or better) quality upconversion with the vast catalogue of SD DVDs already available, then I`ll be happy.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/12743883
> 
> 
> Thank you Phase700B..that`s the kind of response I was getting at. Thanks for the details..I`m sold. Anyone got an XA2 they wanna dump? HD DVD is dead you know



When I was looking around for another one the end of Dec. the cheapest price I found other than the open box(it was a demo model) I bought was through Value Electronics and they still had them in stock as of 12-20. Here is the link
http://www.*********************/avstc.htm 


There were a few other online people with higher prices but by and large there weren't any new ones to be had. All the other legitimate online dealers were sold out. A few people found some open box ones at Best Buys around the country for cheaper than I got mine, but not in my area.

Maybe you will be lucky and find someone who doesn't realize what a good unit they have in their hands.


----------



## Tom899

Thanks, even though its pricy I feel good about the purchase, and thanks for the link


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swlee* /forum/post/12730860
> 
> 
> Congratulations - super machine! A new XA2 should qualify you for Toshiba's "5 free HD-DVD" mail-in offer:
> http://www.thelookandsoundofperfect.com/offers.php


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12744855
> 
> 
> When I was looking around for another one the end of Dec. the cheapest price I found other than the open box(it was a demo model) I bought was through Value Electronics and they still had them in stock as of 12-20. Here is the link
> http://www.*********************/avstc.htm
> 
> 
> There were a few other online people with higher prices but by and large there weren't any new ones to be had. All the other legitimate online dealers were sold out. A few people found some open box ones at Best Buys around the country for cheaper than I got mine, but not in my area.
> 
> Maybe you will be lucky and find someone who doesn't realize what a good unit they have in their hands.



As of 1/7/08, there are several places offering new XA2s at $599:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12727205


----------



## Dino520

A little late now..but you can still see them on Ebay for $500 or less (new)..


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/12731102
> 
> 
> It really is sad when you look at all the bluray players. Talk about confusion. They all support different parts of the spec and none of them support 2.0 Bluray spec.
> 
> 
> The new panasonic doesn't decode high res audio to any of the lower formats via the SPDIF output. Just think of the people buying these bringing them home and wondering why no surround sound on some disc's unless they buy a new receiver to decode it. At least under HDDVD we had players that supported internal decoding.
> 
> 
> Bluray is pathetic! After looking at all the available options I'll stick with SDDVD for now on my XA2. Looks pretty darn close to HD with SDDVD's already. SDDVD's are a hell of a lot cheaper too.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna miss HDDVD. I'll buy a few more titles to complete some collections but I have to say for now I'll have to stop buying. The future just doesn't look good for the format. So sad.



This really isn't the thread for discussing anything Blu-ray.


----------



## rpauls

Guys,

I need to replace my fan on my XA2. Anyone know where to buy one?

Thanks,

RIch


Never mind. I see there are about infinity posts regarding fan noise last month;-) I will search these for my answer. I am tired of having to smack this thing every time I start it up in order to get the fan to stop squealing. Must be bad bearings.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpauls* /forum/post/12751355
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need to replace my fan on my XA2. Anyone know where to buy one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RIch
> 
> 
> Never mind. I see there are about infinity posts regarding fan noise last month;-) I will search these for my answer. I am tired of having to smack this thing every time I start it up in order to get the fan to stop squealing. Must be bad bearings.



I have fan noise, and it seems to be getting worse. You won't find a simple fix on this forum for how to deal with XA2 fan noise.


I called Toshiba, and I'll be sending it back for a fan replacement. I waivered on this at first....it won't be cheap to insure & ship, and I'm not wild about down-time.....but in the end, it's impacting my enjoyment of the HT experience. They won't be making any more XA2's, and I want to have & enjoy this beautiful piece of engineering until the day it dies.


Has anyone else sent their unit back for a similar repair? If so, I'd appreciate your thoughts on the experience. Thanks.


----------



## REFLEX

Are there any issues when sending Bitstream TrueHD or anything else to a capable receiver to decode them?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12757239
> 
> 
> Are there any issues when sending Bitstream TrueHD or anything else to a capable receiver to decode them?



You can not take full advantage of Advanced Content.


----------



## REFLEX

I don't think I understand fully? I can use bitstream of TrueHD and other audio codecs, but I lose Advanced Content?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12757401
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand fully? I can use bitstream of TrueHD and other audio codecs, but I lose Advanced Content?



You lose the bips, beeps, and squeaks that are not part of the motion picture soundtrack. You likely gain much better distance settings, better sound calibration and crossovers. More flexible sound format overlays, etc. and support for all the codecs your player can't internally decode, but like the usual tangent moving away from helping folks with XA2 issues, this philosophy debate is best addressed in other threads.


Don't take the bait reflexively


----------



## REFLEX

Hahah.. OK. So I won't get sounds that the player decodes internally like menus and stuff? Haha.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12760223
> 
> 
> Hahah.. OK. So I won't get sounds that the player decodes internally like menus and stuff? Haha.



Very true. Seriously there are some things you may like that will keep you decoding in the player. For example the director commentary will get downmixed on top of the audio (but lower quality sound while somebody talks over the movie is only slightly more ridiculous than listening to people talking over higher qual sound. My preference is neither. I like the movie sound & OAR presentation. (And I yell at my kids when they talk over the movie too :O) But now I'm guilty as charged going off on an "anti-tangent."


----------



## Yoeddy1

So I have a Parasound Classic 7100 and I connect my XA2, DirecTV HD receiver, and XBox360 for video switching. All looks wonderful at 1080i and switches great. Since I'm going through the pre/pro, am I losing anything with standard dvd upconversion and the capabilities of the REON chip, or would I gain anything bypassing the pre/pro and going directly from the TV to the XA2?


----------



## crussell1492

Hi-

I have an XA2 (FW 2.7) connected to Onkyo 605 to a Sanyo Z2000 over HDMI.

I have the XA2 set to 1080/24 and Sanyo is reporting a 1080/24 picture.

I usually watch HD-DVD movies and all is good there.

When I watch SD movies there is an annoying problem.

I am not an expert and dont know how to properly describe this issue but here goes :

Scenes where the background is largely the same color, white sky, blue sky, green grass, curtains, for example, or for a specific example in Lost in Traslation, Photo Shoot scene, the grey screen behind Bill Murry, the background exhibits what I can only describe as video noise, the background actually looks like its moving.


I have played with the "Picture" Settings on the XA2 and many of the settings on the Z2000 and I can not eliminate this "noise"


I usually have all the settings in the Picture settings on the XA2 that can bet set to "off" or "on" set to "On" (NR, Mosquito Noise, etc.). I have Edge Enhancement Off, but setting it to 1 or 2 does not improve this "noise". All adjustable settings are set to default.


Switching from 1080/24 to 1080/60 has no effect on this.


Setting Auto/Film/Video has no effect on this problem.


If in fact my description of this problem makes any sense, can someone tell me how to adjust it away?


Other than this effect, the picture looks great.


thanks in advance for your opinions


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/12761891
> 
> 
> When I watch SD movies there is an annoying problem.
> 
> I am not an expert and dont know how to properly describe this issue but here goes :
> 
> Scenes where the background is largely the same color, white sky, blue sky, green grass, curtains, for example, or for a specific example in Lost in Traslation, Photo Shoot scene, the grey screen behind Bill Murry, the background exhibits what I can only describe as video noise, the background actually looks like its moving.



That's interesting. I get that effect in spades when I watch HD cable broadcasts, but I have never seen it on my XA2. I believe it's known as compression noise. I am also running at 1080p/24.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12762580
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I get that effect in spades when I watch HD cable broadcasts, but I have never seen it on my XA2. I believe it's known as compression noise. I am also running at 1080p/24.



I have a new XA2 (Firm 2.7) which will pass through a new Yamaha 1800 and then to a Pioneer 6010FD (Future purchase). Should I set the XA2 to 1080P/24 and just leave it there?


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/12761891
> 
> 
> I am not an expert and dont know how to properly describe this issue but here goes :
> 
> Scenes where the background is largely the same color, white sky, blue sky, green grass, curtains, for example, or for a specific example in Lost in Traslation, Photo Shoot scene, the grey screen behind Bill Murry, the background exhibits what I can only describe as video noise, the background actually looks like its moving.



I saw something similar in Training Day in the diner scene at the beginning of the film. During closeups of Denzel Washington's face, his forehead appeared to be morphing in a strange "alien" fashion. The problem turned out to be noise reduction from my Sony Bravia.


So I would recommend turning off everything in the Picture menu and then checking your TV's settings to make sure it isn't doing noise reduction or edge enhacement or MPEG blah blah whatever processing. And your receiver too, if it's in the video chain.


Also try cabling the XA2 directly to your TV if it's currently running through a switch or receiver, etc...just to try and narrow in on where the issue is occurring.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/12762605
> 
> 
> I have a new XA2 (Firm 2.7) which will pass through a new Yamaha 1800 and then to a Pioneer 6010FD (Future purchase). Should I set the XA2 to 1080P/24 and just leave it there?



I have the XA2 - 6010


1080p/24 is ok unless you happen to play the rare DVD with a 30fps rate that the XA2 doesn't detect, it may play choppy. Simply stop, press setup on the XA2 remote, and change the setting to 1080p, exit setup, and resume play. Don't forget to change it back.


Since the 6010 will automatically extract 24fps for display at 72hz as well as 30 fps to display at 60hz out of 1080i/60, you have the option of setting the XA2 to 1080i and let the 6010 figure the video out. I've tried it both ways and was not able to see any technical difference in detail or PQ... except for the placebo effect of the 1080p/24 setting







. There is less processing in the way when the XA2 is set to 1080p/24, so from a purest POV that's better for 24fps content.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12763231
> 
> 
> I have the XA2 - 6010
> 
> 
> 1080p/24 is ok unless you happen to play the rare DVD with a 30fps rate that the XA2 doesn't detect, it may play choppy. Simply stop, press setup on the XA2 remote, and change the setting to 1080p, exit setup, and resume play. Don't forget to change it back.
> 
> 
> Since the 6010 will automatically extract 24fps for display at 72hz as well as 30 fps to display at 60hz out of 1080i/60, you have the option of setting the XA2 to 1080i and let the 6010 figure the video out. I've tried it both ways and was not able to see any technical difference in detail or PQ... except for the placebo effect of the 1080p/24 setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is less processing in the way when the XA2 is set to 1080p/24, so from a purest POV that's better for 24fps content.



Thanks, when I get everything set up I will leave the XA2 at 1080p/24, unless I notice chopp, I take it this would mostly come from regular DVD's?


----------



## crussell1492

Hi-

I am still baffeled by this.

The 1080i signal from HD Movie from DISH network looks much better than my XA2 DVD Upconvert picture.

I cant turn Noise Reduction off on my PJ when sending a 1080p signal (24 or 60)

I can turn it off or on when I send a 1080i signal from the XA2.

I tried that, and it makes no difference.

the only other thing to try, as suggested here, is to take my Onkyo 605 out of the loop and see if that's the issue, but again HD-DVD looks awesome.

the PJ I am using, the Sanyo Z2000 has been called out as having a great PQ with upconverted SD DVD...

thx


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/12771898
> 
> 
> Thanks, when I get everything set up I will leave the XA2 at 1080p/24, unless I notice chopp, I take it this would mostly come from regular DVD's?



Many of the concert type HD DVD videos are 30fps. Some menus and perhaps HD DVD extras are 30fps. Non-US films are often not 24fps.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/12773507
> 
> 
> Hi-
> 
> I am still baffeled by this.
> 
> The 1080i signal from HD Movie from DISH network looks much better than my XA2 DVD Upconvert picture.



I don't know what to tell you, have you tried a few different SD DVDs? There are some that look awful when upconverted and others that, on first glance, look like HD.


HD movies over DISH should look better than upconverted SD DVDs. DIRECTV HD movies do even when they are cropped or over compressed (annoying yes but still technically pretty good PQ). In my experience, Its rare that even a XA2 upconverted SD DVD would look better than its HD counterpart regardless of the HD source, especially on a large screen. I've heard DISH is currently providing less HD PQ quality than DIRECTV, but it still should be better than SD DVD.


----------



## Gary J

Do you have the Mode switch set too 1 or 2?


----------



## tdsnumbers

I have read on another thread here on AVS that the 2.7 Firmware upgrade increases the decibel level; i.e., movies sound much louder then before the upgrade. Is this true? What has been your experience with this upgrade?


I definitely don't need or want more volume. I have plenty. In fact, I would like to reduce it for several movies I have without having to miss dialogue.


----------



## Gary J

If this is the worst problem with this version I'm in because I have a volume knob!


----------



## ColdCase




tdsnumbers;12778740
I definitely don't need or want more volume. I have plenty. In fact said:


> If you think the background and special effect volume is way too much louder than dialog, then you may want to try using your AVR to compress the dynamic range (or turn off any dynamic range enhancements if you have them on). Dynamic range is the difference from loud and quiet parts of the movie and they say one of the benefit of the improved AQ. But not everyone likes it. You also can try using the tone controls to turn down the base in reference to the mid and high tones where dialog normally is.
> 
> 
> I don't think this firmware version changes the dynamic range, but you may have to decrease your overall volume a bit.


----------



## crussell1492

Do you have the Mode switch set too 1 or 2?


Was the Q for me? if so, when I send a 1080p signal to the projector I cant change the Progressive mode...if I set the XA2 to 1080i, then I can change the Progressive MOde to 1 or 2 but does not relive this issue.

If this question was not for me, nevermind.

I started a seperate thread with my SD Upconvert issue but for some reason (probably a good one) the mode moved to this thread...


----------



## Whargoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylock* /forum/post/12557209
> 
> 
> This may sound crazy but I had a similiar problem. Then someone in one of these threads said he solved his problem by setting correct date. I checked the date on my XA2 and it was set to sometime in 2006. I changed it to the current date and time and it worked right away. No problems with Internet downloads since.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Without searching through this thread even more to see how much this is rehashed, I can confirm that this worked for me also. When trying to update i was getting an error message. Set date and time and then instantly went back to update and it worked immediately.


----------



## COACH2369

I just received this unit a couple of days ago and I finally hooked everything up and it is being ran through my Denon 2808CI. The bad news is the unit keeps shutting down so I called Robert over at Value Electronics. He has offered to ship me out another unit but I am attempting to install the latest firmware update first.


I followed the directions online and I downloaded the firmware to my PC and then burned it over to a CD-RW. When I put it into the player, the player told me that it couldn't read the disc.


Anybody else have a similar problem? Robert has suggested using a CD-R instead.


I really want to get this working by tonight, so if anybody can help that would be great!


Thanks,


----------



## rudolpht

Folks with the wide field posterization/noise suggest trying a higher quality HDMI cable, returnable. Also check the colorspace (computer vs theater) settings as you calibrate.


On upconverted SD not looking as good as compressed HD Movie Channel(s), even with the sat compression and poor HDnet mastering I'm not surprised. The sat feed still has roughly 4-5 times as much picture information and even the best upconversion can't "create" resolution.


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12790139
> 
> 
> I just received this unit a couple of days ago and I finally hooked everything up and it is being ran through my Denon 2808CI. The bad news is the unit keeps shutting down so I called Robert over at Value Electronics. He has offered to ship me out another unit but I am attempting to install the latest firmware update first.
> 
> 
> I followed the directions online and I downloaded the firmware to my PC and then burned it over to a CD-RW. When I put it into the player, the player told me that it couldn't read the disc.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have a similar problem? Robert has suggested using a CD-R instead.
> 
> 
> I really want to get this working by tonight, so if anybody can help that would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Did you burn using a Mac or PC? If a Mac, I can possibly help ....


FWIW - I burned 2.7 to a CD-RW, and my XA2 updated just fine. But -- I still had the "shut down problem" on every HD-DVD I tried playing at 1080p. I've sent my XA2 back to Toshiba, and am waiting for a replacement unit to arrive.


I assume you're aware of the thread dealing with the XA2 shut down problem:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=939795 


In short - I think the consensus is this occurs when playing a HD-DVD at 1080p. Playing at 1080i or 1080p/24 isn't usually a problem; that was certainly the case for my XA2. If you're trying to show off your system tonight, that'd be worth a try.


----------



## COACH2369

I am burning them from a PC. I think I was skipping a step so I am in the process of making another disc. If that doesn't work or if it works and the unit still shuts down, I am going to consider getting the HD-A35....


----------



## COACH2369

I guess I am not understanding how to get the firmware on the disc the correct way...lol


This is getting fustrating, so I think I am going to call it a night messing with it....


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12790139
> 
> 
> I just received this unit a couple of days ago and I finally hooked everything up and it is being ran through my Denon 2808CI. The bad news is the unit keeps shutting down so I called Robert over at Value Electronics. He has offered to ship me out another unit but I am attempting to install the latest firmware update first.
> 
> 
> I followed the directions online and I downloaded the firmware to my PC and then burned it over to a CD-RW. When I put it into the player, the player told me that it couldn't read the disc.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have a similar problem? Robert has suggested using a CD-R instead.
> 
> 
> I really want to get this working by tonight, so if anybody can help that would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Hello:


Did you just copy the ISO file to the CD or did you use burning SW to create the disk from the ISO file?


If you just copied the ISO file over it's just a copy of an image file.


You need to create a CD from the ISO file.


Splotto


----------



## Sirluckyj

My XA2 is running firmware 2.7. I don't play SD DVD's very often and just noticed that my PIO PRO150 shows it is receiving 1080p yet the display on the XA2 shows 1080i. I have the XA2 set to up to 1080p. When playing HD DVD's, both show 1080p Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks.


Jim


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/12797458
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> Did you just copy the ISO file to the CD or did you use burning SW to create the disk from the ISO file?
> 
> 
> If you just copied the ISO file over it's just a copy of an image file.
> 
> 
> You need to create a CD from the ISO file.
> 
> 
> Splotto



Thank you...


I see where I have to do this, but I have not been able to figure out how to do this... Any suggestions or direction would be helpful..


Thanks,


COACH.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12797911
> 
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> 
> I see where I have to do this, but I have not been able to figure out how to do this... Any suggestions or direction would be helpful..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> COACH.



If you use a program like NERO to do the burning there is usually an option to create a disk from an image or restore an image.


The ISO file is an image (like a WinZip file holding the files you need).


I also seem to remember someone here (or on the A35 thread) posting a link to a program you can use if you don't have NERO.


Splotto


----------



## COACH2369

Thank you... I will check it out....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12798354
> 
> 
> Thank you... I will check it out....




Nero works fine. Or you can grab "ISO Recorder" Just google for it.


----------



## Sirluckyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/12797711
> 
> 
> My XA2 is running firmware 2.7. I don't play SD DVD's very often and just noticed that my PIO PRO150 shows it is receiving 1080p yet the display on the XA2 shows 1080i. I have the XA2 set to up to 1080p. When playing HD DVD's, both show 1080p Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim



Anyone?


----------



## COACH2369

I finally found a way to hook the player up to my modem and downloaded the firmware that way. Currently I am downloading firmware for my Blu-Ray player. When that is done I am going to check and see if my problem is fixed...


Last night I was able to watch about 20 minutes of National Treasure on SD-DVD without the unit shutting down....


If the unit still shuts down after this firmware upgrade, I will be giving Robert a call in the morning about an exchange per his direction.


I am also hoping this update will allow me to properly pass the HD-Audio..


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12804005
> 
> 
> I finally found a way to hook the player up to my modem and downloaded the firmware that way. Currently I am downloading firmware for my Blu-Ray player. When that is done I am going to check and see if my problem is fixed...
> 
> 
> Last night I was able to watch about 20 minutes of National Treasure on SD-DVD without the unit shutting down....
> 
> 
> If the unit still shuts down after this firmware upgrade, I will be giving Robert a call in the morning about an exchange per his direction.
> 
> 
> I am also hoping this update will allow me to properly pass the HD-Audio..



Glad to hear you've gotten upgraded to 2.7! Just be sure to try playing several HD-DVDs at 1080p output. I think the consensus is the shut-down bug occurs when playing a HD-DVD at 1080p. Playing at 1080i or 1080p/24 isn't usually a problem, nor is playing a SD-DVD at *any* output resolution.


----------



## COACH2369

Well after hours of messing with this unit.... the firmware upgrade did not fix the problem.... I guess I will be contacting Robert in the morning about getting the exchange...


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swlee* /forum/post/12804328
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you've gotten upgraded to 2.7! Just be sure to try playing several HD-DVDs at 1080p output. I think the consensus is the shut-down bug occurs when playing a HD-DVD at 1080p. Playing at 1080i or 1080p/24 isn't usually a problem, nor is playing a SD-DVD at *any* output resolution.



I will try that now... I thought this also fixed the audio problem as well. When I put in Heartbreak Kid, I selected the "True HD" soundtrack and put my receiver on Bitstream. Then when I played the movie, the receiver was not recognizing it....


What am I going to lose by switching the playback to 1080i? I thought the whol idea of this player was to have 1080P...LOL


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12804520
> 
> 
> I will try that now... I thought this also fixed the audio problem as well. When I put in Heartbreak Kid, I selected the "True HD" soundtrack and put my receiver on Bitstream. Then when I played the movie, the receiver was not recognizing it....
> 
> 
> What am I going to lose by switching the playback to 1080i? I thought the whol idea of this player was to have 1080P...LOL



My point was to make sure you'd also tried HD discs at 1080p, and not to assume success with playing SD discs means the bug is cured. I agree - you should be able to play DVDs at *any* of the available output resolutions without worrying about freezing up!


I can't comment on your audio problems. My A/V receiver is older, so doesn't decode any of the HD audio formats. But - sounds like Robert at VE will take good care of you.


Good luck with getting a replacement! Let us know how the new one works.


----------



## COACH2369

After numerous tests....It appears if I have my player set at 1080P, the player will shutdown. If I change it to 1080P/24, it doesn't shutdown... The good news is, I really didn't see a big difference between those two modes.


I am hoping the audio can be fixed... I will be calling first thing in the morning...


----------



## Dennis Oblow

I believe the shutdown is heat related. I think the unit becomes hotter when in 1080p mode. Try putting it in a better ventilated spot, this worked for me.


----------



## rpauls

I am crossposting this here incase others are interested. I need a new XA2 fan and am interested in buying the OEM replacement from cofan-usa as ihifi researched for us in the link below. I phoned them, and their min order is 50 dollars for which they will ship 5 fans. I am trying to get together 5 buyers. I need two more.


If interested please see this link.


Thanks,

Rich

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post12788536


----------



## xradman

I'm finally getting a HDMI 1.3a capable receiver (Denon 3808). But I still do not have a HDMI capable projector. Can HD-XA2 simultaneously output video over component and audio over HDMI?


----------



## Gary J

That's the way I do it!


----------



## COACH2369

So I have updated the firmware and I now have 2.7 loaded.


My receiver is capable of "True HD"...it is the Denon 2808CI.


I have the player set on "Bitstream"


The disc has "True HD" available on it.


When I select this option the receiver is still showing "Multi Channel In"...


What am I missing??? Does anybody else experience this same issue??


I am REALLY close to sending this unit back to Value Electronics and getting a new one.


Thanks,


----------



## nicholc2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12816373
> 
> 
> So I have updated the firmware and I now have 2.7 loaded.
> 
> 
> My receiver is capable of "True HD"...it is the Denon 2808CI.
> 
> 
> I have the player set on "Bitstream"
> 
> 
> The disc has "True HD" available on it.
> 
> 
> When I select this option the receiver is still showing "Multi Channel In"...
> 
> 
> What am I missing??? Does anybody else experience this same issue??
> 
> 
> I am REALLY close to sending this unit back to Value Electronics and getting a new one.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Are you using the multichannel out? If so, that's why. You probably need to be running hdmi to get the bitstream True HD.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12816373
> 
> 
> So I have updated the firmware and I now have 2.7 loaded.
> 
> 
> My receiver is capable of "True HD"...it is the Denon 2808CI.
> 
> 
> I have the player set on "Bitstream"
> 
> 
> The disc has "True HD" available on it.
> 
> 
> When I select this option the receiver is still showing "Multi Channel In"...
> 
> 
> What am I missing??? Does anybody else experience this same issue??
> 
> 
> I am REALLY close to sending this unit back to Value Electronics and getting a new one.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Go back and see Post 3006.


----------



## tdsnumbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12744855
> 
> 
> When I was looking around for another one the end of Dec. the cheapest price I found other than the open box(it was a demo model) I bought was through Value Electronics and they still had them in stock as of 12-20. Here is the link
> http://www.*********************/avstc.htm
> 
> 
> There were a few other online people with higher prices but by and large there weren't any new ones to be had. All the other legitimate online dealers were sold out. A few people found some open box ones at Best Buys around the country for cheaper than I got mine, but not in my area.
> 
> Maybe you will be lucky and find someone who doesn't realize what a good unit they have in their hands.



There are several places that still sell the XA2 for $600. Does anyone know for certain that Toshiba is not making any more of these players?


And if Toshiba is no longer making the XA2 model, how do we know they are not working on the next generation of this HD player?


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12728733
> 
> 
> Audio setup
> 
> Digital Out --> Auto
> 
> Digital Direct Audio Mode --> On.
> 
> 
> Try that.



FINALLY"!!!! This last step is what it took to finally get this unit working properly!!


Thanks..


----------



## COACH2369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12817387
> 
> 
> Go back and see Post 3006.



Thanks for the post... I completely read over that the last time..


That fixed the audio problems. I turned off the 1080P/24 and the unit shutdown zero times last night when watching a couple of movies...


Now off to fix my Samsung issues!


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/12509096
> 
> 
> It looks worse in reality! When you see the blocking shimmer it adds to the effect. I just tried it with my 60XBR2 and it is confirmed that it is not the projector. It is visible on most dark scenes unless it is a uniformly black image.



RobZ, not sure if you are still debugging this issue, but I just watched U-571 from my XA2 and I do not have this macroblocking that you have posted pics of.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/12817947
> 
> 
> There are several places that still sell the XA2 for $600. Does anyone know for certain that Toshiba is not making any more of these players?
> 
> 
> And if Toshiba is no longer making the XA2 model, how do we know they are not working on the next generation of this HD player?



The 2nd XA2 I bought shuts down with 1080p resolution (there is a separate thread about this problem) The only fix is to send it in to Toshiba. They told me they would replace the unit if it wasn't repairable but that if there aren't any new XA2 units available it would be a refurbished XA2 or another model altogether. So it doesn't sound like Toshiba is making them anymore.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COACH2369* /forum/post/12804857
> 
> 
> After numerous tests....It appears if I have my player set at 1080P, the player will shutdown. If I change it to 1080P/24, it doesn't shutdown... The good news is, I really didn't see a big difference between those two modes.
> 
> 
> I am hoping the audio can be fixed... I will be calling first thing in the morning...



Read this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=939795


----------



## Smooth B

I finally picked up my HD-XA2 and will be setting it up this weekend. I've spent a good chunk of time skimming this thread but I am wondering if there is a central source (page or post reference) that provides the accepted settings that folks are using to optimize their audio/video (boosting bass in the pre-pro, noise filtering of the image, etc.)


For video, I am running HDMI directly to my 720p PJ (Mits HD1000) and for a while anyway, my audio will be analog outs to my pre-pro. Do any of you have suggestions or considerations for me?


Thanks,

B


----------



## marine92104

With 103 pages I wasn't sure where to start looking in the thread. I looked thru several pages & wasn't sure where to find the information. I have a HD-XA2 arriving on Saturday.


Do I upgrade to the 2.5 software 1st & then upgrade to the 2.7 next or do I just upgrade to the 2.7 from whatever software is on HD DVD player?


Also does anyone have the links to the downloads of the software so I can burn them to CDs before the player gets here?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## cam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/12830925
> 
> 
> With 103 pages I wasn't sure where to start looking in the thread. I looked thru several pages & wasn't sure where to find the information. I have a HD-XA2 arriving on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Do I upgrade to the 2.5 software 1st & then upgrade to the 2.7 next or do I just upgrade to the 2.7 from whatever software is on HD DVD player?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have the links to the downloads of the software so I can burn them to CDs before the player gets here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



For firmware download, go to the below thread:

** OFFICIAL - FIRMWARE VERSION 2.7 RELEASED!!!! for HD-XA2 (HD-XE1), HD-A20, HD-A2/D2


----------



## marine92104

Do I need to upgrade to 2.5 first & then 2.7?


Thanks for the link.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/12831703
> 
> 
> Do I need to upgrade to 2.5 first & then 2.7?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.



No, udates are not incremental. All firmware versions contain all the updates required, in fact I think the newer version may entirely replace the old. Update directly to 2.7, even from 1.0 .


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/12817947
> 
> 
> There are several places that still sell the XA2 for $600. Does anyone know for certain that Toshiba is not making any more of these players?
> 
> 
> And if Toshiba is no longer making the XA2 model, how do we know they are not working on the next generation of this HD player?




I called Toshiba today to try and get my money back for shipping the 3 week old XA2 to them. Toshiba won't reimburse for shipping but it you complain enough when you call about the shutdown when selecting 1080p and you're still in the 1 year warranty period I was told they would then send a prepaid label to you.

I was also able to get some more information from him about the unit. He said a firmware fix will not be available to correct this problem as it has something to do with something on the motherboard. He said they haven't been able to repair the issue so are sending out new XA2 after testing them to people who send in their old one. So far he says they have enough new units saved away that they can send out a new one to people. They are still making parts for the XA2 but no longer producing the unit. They were planning on coming out with a 4th generation HD player but since Warner's switch, they cancelled those plans. I told him many people like the XA2 due to the Reon upconverting but he said he doesn't know if they well be coming out with new DVD players in the future that will have it. He said it looks like the A35 will be the last HD player Toshiba will make.


----------



## Gary J

It sounds like they are preparing to accept a get-out-of-the-market settlement from Sony. We can only hope there is something in it for us suckers, err, customers like a Blu-ray discount coupon.


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12848162
> 
> 
> It sounds like they are preparing to accept a get-out-of-the-market settlement from Sony. We can only hope there is something in it for us suckers, err, customers like a Blu-ray discount coupon.



Do you have any more info regarding this or just speculating on the comments that were floated by br supporters? And if Warner cost $500 million how much would Toshiba cost? Does sony have that kind of money?


----------



## Gary J

All based on comments from the Digitals Bits site who talked to Toshiba reps at CES.


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12848351
> 
> 
> All based on comments from the Digitals Bits site who talked to Toshiba reps at CES.



Obviously an unbiased and neutral site, right? Also strange that no one else managed to glean this info from Toshiba.


----------



## Gary J

Hey, make of it what you will. If someone has better info I'm all ears. When you have manufacturers paying off studios to adopt or keep their format it doesn't sound all that far-fetched to me though.


----------



## mczolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12848162
> 
> 
> It sounds like they are preparing to accept a get-out-of-the-market settlement from Sony. We can only hope there is something in it for us suckers, err, customers like a Blu-ray discount coupon.



Ha! I wish. I just purchased a PS3 because of the Warner announcement.


Frankly, I hope they bow out gracefully rather than drag this out for months. This coming from an HD-DVD fan and XA2 owner.


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12848589
> 
> 
> Hey, make of it what you will. If someone has better info I'm all ears. When you have manufacturers paying off studios to adopt or keep their format it doesn't sound all that far-fetched to me though.



All it took for me was to phone Toshiba and I was told just the opposite. These are strange times but I would rather go with official statement or credible insider info rather than misinformed CSR's or biased br fanboy statements.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12848162
> 
> 
> It sounds like they are preparing to accept a get-out-of-the-market settlement from Sony. We can only hope there is something in it for us suckers, err, customers like a Blu-ray discount coupon.



I wonder if they will fix the FW2.7 snafu's before shutting down shop.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efjay* /forum/post/12850452
> 
> 
> All it took for me was to phone Toshiba and I was told just the opposite. These are strange times but I would rather go with official statement or credible insider info rather than misinformed CSR's or biased br fanboy statements.



Talk about bias.







What did you expect them to say - We are going to hell in a handbasket and our stuff is worthless? Get real!


----------



## efjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12850524
> 
> 
> Talk about bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect them to say - We are going to hell in a handbasket and our stuff is worthless? Get real!



Why is then more likely that Toshiba will leak to the media that they are going to stop HD DVD production? I guess they are stringing Universal and Paramount along as well?


----------



## Gary J

Man you have it all backwards. More like Universal and Paramount are stringing them along. Don't be surprised if they dump HD-DVD before long.


----------



## Laserfan

I just watched yet another OUTSTANDING SD DVD at 102" diagonal. I'll be happy with this player until somebody (other than Sony, no more Sonys in this house) figures-out how to make a BR player that actually works!


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12852480
> 
> 
> I just watched yet another OUTSTANDING SD DVD at 102" diagonal. I'll be happy with this player until somebody (other than Sony, no more Sonys in this house) figures-out how to make a BR player that actually works!



Sony is history in my house as well. Glad to see others feel the same...


----------



## dmag

It is my understanding that Toshiba Japan recently released a version 2.8 firmware update for the Xa2. Not sure what issues it relates to.

http://www3.toshiba.co.jp/hdd-dvd/su...f2_ver2_8.html 


I would expect the english release within the next few weeks


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmag* /forum/post/12855125
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that Toshiba Japan recently released a version 2.8 firmware update for the Xa2. Not sure what issues it relates to.



Google translation, suggests "forced 24p" among others:


1. 1080p/24Hz 1080p/24Hz Video set in the resolution setting "p/24Hz to 1080" when the frame rate "automatic" or "1080 p/24Hz" to be able to choose. 1080p HD-XA2 (HD-XA2 only handle 1080p).

2. AACS HD DVD-R HD Video Overseas markets provided by the AACS-compliant HD DVD-R (HD Video format) to be able to play.

*HD DVD HD DVD-R * HD DVD recorder created our HD DVD-R will not play.

AACS Advances Access Content System） AACS: next-generation copyright protection technology (Advances Access Content System)

3. Code language has been changed. ID HE YI JY (Indonesian: ID, Hebrew: HE, Yiddish: YI, Javanese: JY)

4. 3. To improve the capacity for regeneration.


----------



## raylock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12855927
> 
> 
> Google translation, suggests "forced 24p" among others:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. To improve the capacity for regeneration.



What is regeneration?


----------



## [/quote]

Anyone want my HD-XA2 before I put it on eBay?


----------



## leslie

I just connected my new XA2 and have a connection question. I had a high quality coax cable which I used rather than going out to buy an optical connection. Does this matter?


Right now, I am waiting to get a 1080p monitor (probably a Panny 65PF10UK) and HDMI-equipped pre/pro (Integra DTC 9.8 on order). Current equipment doesn't support HDMI. My current plasma has a native resolution of 1080i or 720p. Is 480p the best I can get with my analog component connection using an SD DVD? When viewing a SD DVD, I get a screen message which says something to the effect of "you're not allowed a higher resolution than 480p." I was hoping for a bit of an improvement on SD DVD until new screen, etc. arrives. I did update the firmware.

Leslie


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Yes, Leslie, 480p is the max resolution allowed for SD DVD over component. As you've probably already seen, HD DVDs play fine at 1080i and 720p over component.


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leslie* /forum/post/12869305
> 
> 
> I just connected my new XA2 and have a connection question. I had a high quality coax cable which I used rather than going out to buy an optical connection. Does this matter?
> 
> 
> Right now, I am waiting to get a 1080p monitor (probably a Panny 65PF10UK) and HDMI-equipped pre/pro (Integra DTC 9.8 on order). Current equipment doesn't support HDMI. My current plasma has a native resolution of 1080i or 720p. Is 480p the best I can get with my analog component connection using an SD DVD? When viewing a SD DVD, I get a screen message which says something to the effect of "you're not allowed a higher resolution than 480p." I was hoping for a bit of an improvement on SD DVD until new screen, etc. arrives. I did update the firmware.
> 
> Leslie



Does your current plasma have DVI input? If so, go to Monoprice.com and order an HDMI to DVI cable, it's cheap and will allow you to upscale normal DVDs.


----------



## leslie

Nope, too bad but no DVI. I'd hoped to be able to upconvert a bit, but when the new stuff gets here, I guess it will. Thanks for the response.


----------



## larsent

To anyone that may know


I have my XA2 sending 1080p 24hz to my Sharp 46D82U, even though the panel is 120hz, it cannot display 24hz input according to the thread on that.


So what is happening to the signal? I cannot see any difference when the XA2 is sending 1080p 60hz or 1080p 24hz. Is the panel just converting the signal?


SDs and HD DVDs look excellent on either setting. What would bet "the best" setting to keep it on? Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12855927
> 
> 
> Google translation, suggests "forced 24p" among others:
> 
> 
> 1. 1080p/24Hz 1080p/24Hz Video set in the resolution setting "p/24Hz to 1080" when the frame rate "automatic" or "1080 p/24Hz" to be able to choose. 1080p HD-XA2 (HD-XA2 only handle 1080p).
> 
> 2. AACS HD DVD-R HD Video Overseas markets provided by the AACS-compliant HD DVD-R (HD Video format) to be able to play.
> 
> *HD DVD HD DVD-R * HD DVD recorder created our HD DVD-R will not play.
> 
> AACS Advances Access Content System） AACS: next-generation copyright protection technology (Advances Access Content System)
> 
> 3. Code language has been changed. ID HE YI JY (Indonesian: ID, Hebrew: HE, Yiddish: YI, Javanese: JY)
> 
> 4. 3. To improve the capacity for regeneration.



It says


1. You can now select 1080p/24 Hz. 1080p/24 is not the only 1080p mode. You can select either 24 or Auto. In other words, you can force it not to do 3:2 pulldown or set it to auto detect whether to do it or not. It seems that you should select 1080p/24 only if you've been having trouble getting it to use that mode with a compatible display.


You can see a picture of what the new menu will look like:

http:// www3. toshiba.co.jp/hdd-dvd/support/info/mdl/pdf/xa2xf2v2.8note.pdf 


You'll have to C/P that in there and remove the spaces.


2. As above.

3. As above.

4. Playback has been improved.


----------



## VIDEOKNG

I have a A2 with 2.7 firmware that works great (I even love how it upsamples DVD).


Would buying a XA2 give me even better SD-DVD performance than the A2 or is it a wash?


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


 /forum/post/12862425 


Anyone want my HD-XA2 before I put it on eBay?
[/QUOTE]


PM me price


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larsent* /forum/post/12870577
> 
> 
> I cannot see any difference when the XA2 is sending 1080p 60hz or 1080p 24hz.



That is because 24fps is pretty much overated IMO. Another way the industry keeps you upgrading to new equipment.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/12870971
> 
> 
> It says
> 
> 
> 1. You can now select 1080p/24 Hz. 1080p/24 is not the only 1080p mode. You can select either 24 or Auto...



Arigato gozaimashite, "Tech Girl", and welcome--great first post!


----------



## Alucard64

I don't know if this issue has been addressed elsewhere, but I hope someone can help. I have the XA2 with all the updates and it works great. I purchased the Denon 3808ci receiver and connected the XA2 via HDMI cable.

My problem: In the picture menu on the XA2, the black enhancement mode is "On" and the RGB range is set to "Enhanced" but these settings seem to be getting lost when put through the receiver. When I run the cable directly from the XA2 to the projector, the picture is fine. When I connect through the receiver, the black level is not as dark and the colors are not as vibrant. I tried different settings and different cables without success. I even tried a different receiver (the Yamaha RX-V1800) and had the same results. Please, any idea what I am doing wrong, if anything? Thanks for the help!


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alucard64* /forum/post/12872432
> 
> 
> I don't know if this issue has been addressed elsewhere, but I hope someone can help. I have the XA2 with all the updates and it works great. I purchased the Denon 3808ci receiver and connected the XA2 via HDMI cable.
> 
> My problem: In the picture menu on the XA2, the black enhancement mode is "On" and the RGB range is set to "Enhanced" but these settings seem to be getting lost when put through the receiver. When I run the cable directly from the XA2 to the projector, the picture is fine. When I connect through the receiver, the black level is not as dark and the colors are not as vibrant. I tried different settings and different cables without success. I even tried a different receiver (the Yamaha RX-V1800) and had the same results. Please, any idea what I am doing wrong, if anything? Thanks for the help!



I would think it has something to do with the Amp. Can you set it to just "pass through" without upconverting the picture.


----------



## Gary J

Not many receivers leave video untouched.


----------



## Will Munshower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VIDEOKNG* /forum/post/12871235
> 
> 
> I have a A2 with 2.7 firmware that works great (I even love how it upsamples DVD).
> 
> 
> Would buying a XA2 give me even better SD-DVD performance than the A2 or is it a wash?




I own both the A2 and XA2...There is no competition, unless you have a relatively small display (imo, less than 47"). On my SXRD XBR2 60", the XA2 is so good, I am watching my SD collection again, where I was not before when the A2 was in my main theater. The Reon processor rules.


Now the A2 is in the bedroom with a new 37" LCD. It looks fantastic on it.


If you can find one, go for it. One thing though, it has held its price from where it was prior to the Warner announcement. You may get lucky, though. Others have.


My .02...Will


----------



## tn001d

I dont know why people are all worried about the end of HD-DVD. Personally i own both formats, and most of the movies i enjoy are on HD-DVD (Bourne, Matrix, Transformers, Kingdom, star trek, Batttlestar...) Also there are more HD-DVD's in the pipeline (I am legend).


Finally, if you have the XA-2, its a better SD-DVD player than 90% of the blu-rays out there.


Down the road i can see probably owning more Blu-rays just from the current studio support. But hell, i will still have both players hooked up.. whats the big deal. People ask in some forums.."should i get an HD-DVD or an oppo?" Thats a no brainer.. get an HD-DVD and enjoy high-def now for $150!


With all the extra HDMI inputs, you can have an extra component hooked-up.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alucard64* /forum/post/12872432
> 
> 
> I don't know if this issue has been addressed elsewhere, but I hope someone can help. I have the XA2 with all the updates and it works great. I purchased the Denon 3808ci receiver and connected the XA2 via HDMI cable.
> 
> My problem: In the picture menu on the XA2, the black enhancement mode is "On" and the RGB range is set to "Enhanced" but these settings seem to be getting lost when put through the receiver. When I run the cable directly from the XA2 to the projector, the picture is fine. When I connect through the receiver, the black level is not as dark and the colors are not as vibrant. I tried different settings and different cables without success. I even tried a different receiver (the Yamaha RX-V1800) and had the same results. Please, any idea what I am doing wrong, if anything? Thanks for the help!



I noticed a similar problem with the XA2. Previously, it was connected to the projector with HDMI and to my receiver with optical for audio. Settings in the XA2 remained as they were. Then, I bought the Integra DTC-9.8 and connected the XA2 to the Integra and the Integra to the projector with HDMI. The Integra is set to "Through". What I noticed is that even though the XA2 may indicate it is still set to 1080p/24, the projector's menu showed that the signal it was getting was 1080i/60. I went into the XA2 setup and toggled the resolution to 720p then back to 1080p/24 and the projector confirmed it was 1080p/24 again. It seems that going through the prepro/receiver changes the resolution setting on the XA2 despite what it shows. It may apply to other settings as well.


John


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alucard64* /forum/post/12872432
> 
> 
> I don't know if this issue has been addressed elsewhere, but I hope someone can help. I have the XA2 with all the updates and it works great. I purchased the Denon 3808ci receiver and connected the XA2 via HDMI cable.
> 
> My problem: In the picture menu on the XA2, the black enhancement mode is "On" and the RGB range is set to "Enhanced" but these settings seem to be getting lost when put through the receiver. When I run the cable directly from the XA2 to the projector, the picture is fine. When I connect through the receiver, the black level is not as dark and the colors are not as vibrant. I tried different settings and different cables without success. I even tried a different receiver (the Yamaha RX-V1800) and had the same results. Please, any idea what I am doing wrong, if anything? Thanks for the help!



I have the same receiver as you do. I have noticed a difference when Enhanced Black is on. It doesn't look washed out as it does otherwise.


Do you have the 3808's RGB output set to enhanced? That seems to make a big difference.


----------



## VIDEOKNG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/12873684
> 
> 
> I own both the A2 and XA2...There is no competition, unless you have a relatively small display (imo, less than 47"). On my SXRD XBR2 60", the XA2 is so good, I am watching my SD collection again, where I was not before when the A2 was in my main theater. The Reon processor rules.
> 
> 
> My .02...Will




Thank you! Sounds like I should invest in one soon since I also have a very very large DVD collection and a XBR1.


----------



## quikric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/12852480
> 
> 
> I just watched yet another OUTSTANDING SD DVD at 102" diagonal. I'll be happy with this player until somebody (other than Sony, no more Sonys in this house) figures-out how to make a BR player that actually works!



+1 here too!


----------



## Alucard64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigCooper* /forum/post/12872516
> 
> 
> I would think it has something to do with the Amp. Can you set it to just "pass through" without upconverting the picture.



I set the receiver(s) to "pass through" and had the same result on both.


----------



## Alucard64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/12877837
> 
> 
> I have the same receiver as you do. I have noticed a difference when Enhanced Black is on. It doesn't look washed out as it does otherwise.
> 
> 
> Do you have the 3808's RGB output set to enhanced? That seems to make a big difference.



Yes, I tried putting the RGB range to "Enhanced" and still no change. Could I use an HDMI splitter and run one cable to the projector for the picture and run the other cable to the receiver for the (HD) sound?


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alucard64* /forum/post/12881331
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried putting the RGB range to "Enhanced" and still no change. Could I use an HDMI splitter and run one cable to the projector for the picture and run the other cable to the receiver for the (HD) sound?



I checked it again. Apparently neither did anything for me either. I distinctly remember seeing a difference the first time I set RGB to enhanced, but apparently that was incorrect (I must have been dreaming or something). I'd recommend trying to use the picture control settings on the player. My TV settings are pretty crazy (long story involving an HDMI cable box), so I need to adjust the picture on the player manually. With some work, you can get it to look very, very good. You'll just need to use a few familiar DVDs and play with the settings carefully until you get a picture you like. You'll want to "calibrate" with a few discs to make sure that you're getting a more widely optimized picture and a peculiar encode or film-coloring on a DVD doesn't skew your picture.


It seems to be an issue with the XA2. My Panasonic DMP-BD10A has an enhanced RGB setting as well, and it is effective. Thus, it's not a problem in the Denon itself or anything. I've noticed that the XA2 does some strange things, and the settings menu is a disaster.


You can probably try what you suggest with the HDMI splitter, but audio sync could become an issue--it's not a sure thing, but it's possible. HDCP issues could also enter, depending on what the switch does and how the player responds to being connected to two sources at the same time. It might freak out and think you're trying to record something. Just beware that you could run into issues, so if you try it, keep your receipt handy.


----------



## Alucard64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/12881410
> 
> 
> I checked it again. Apparently neither did anything for me either. I distinctly remember seeing a difference the first time I set RGB to enhanced, but apparently that was incorrect (I must have been dreaming or something). I'd recommend trying to use the picture control settings on the player. My TV settings are pretty crazy (long story involving an HDMI cable box), so I need to adjust the picture on the player manually. With some work, you can get it to look very, very good. You'll just need to use a few familiar DVDs and play with the settings carefully until you get a picture you like. You'll want to "calibrate" with a few discs to make sure that you're getting a more widely optimized picture and a peculiar encode or film-coloring on a DVD doesn't skew your picture.
> 
> 
> It seems to be an issue with the XA2. My Panasonic DMP-BD10A has an enhanced RGB setting as well, and it is effective. Thus, it's not a problem in the Denon itself or anything. I've noticed that the XA2 does some strange things, and the settings menu is a disaster.
> 
> 
> You can probably try what you suggest with the HDMI splitter, but audio sync could become an issue--it's not a sure thing, but it's possible. HDCP issues could also enter, depending on what the switch does and how the player responds to being connected to two sources at the same time. It might freak out and think you're trying to record something. Just beware that you could run into issues, so if you try it, keep your receipt handy.



Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it. If I try the splitter, I found some that are HDCP compliant, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## hdross

Hi,


Sorry to ask such a lame question in this thread, but I just picked up an open box HD-XA2 and it did not have a remote control. Any idea where to get one that won't cost the $127 the Toshiba parts distributors are asking? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Gary J

For not much more you can get a Harmony 880 to control the XA-2 and everything else.


----------



## jlanzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdross* /forum/post/12890236
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask such a lame question in this thread, but I just picked up an open box HD-XA2 and it did not have a remote control. Any idea where to get one that won't cost the $127 the Toshiba parts distributors are asking? Thanks for any help you can offer.




That remote isn't worth $1.27!! Unless you're watching your display with bright lights on you can't see the labels and all the buttons are the same!

My first order of priority was get my Home Theater Master Universal 800 programmed for it and now I finally can use a remote without pulling out the flashlight. Probably the person who opened the box and saw how horrible the remote was threw it out to save the next person from straining his eyes.

Sorry for the rant...but how can the top of a line product have such an awful remote??


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlanzy* /forum/post/12891073
> 
> 
> That remote isn't worth $1.27!! Unless you're watching your display with bright lights on you can't see the labels and all the buttons are the same!
> 
> My first order of priority was get my Home Theater Master Universal 800 programmed for it and now I finally can use a remote without pulling out the flashlight. Probably the person who opened the box and saw how horrible the remote was threw it out to save the next person from straining his eyes.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...but how can the top of a line product have such an awful remote??



Apparently you have never seen the Panasonic BD10 remote but I also went with a Harmony 880.


----------



## hdross

Thanks everyone -- sounds like great advice. I couldn't believe the price they wanted. (Not to mention the rather curt customer service by phone.) Toshiba should try being a little kinder to their customers.


Thanks again.


----------



## vksf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlanzy* /forum/post/12891073
> 
> 
> That remote isn't worth $1.27!! Unless you're watching your display with bright lights on you can't see the labels and all the buttons are the same!



you did know that you had to hold down the backlight button on the remote to toggle it on/off, didn't you? this caught me out as well!


----------



## cheezz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdross* /forum/post/12890236
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask such a lame question in this thread, but I just picked up an open box HD-XA2 and it did not have a remote control. Any idea where to get one that won't cost the $127 the Toshiba parts distributors are asking? Thanks for any help you can offer.



pm me.


----------



## Scubawoman

I'm at work but just checked and 2.8 is now available for download.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12899173
> 
> 
> I'm at work but just checked and 2.8 is now available for download.



Hmm, my player is acting up.


I just tried to upgrade the XA2 via online setup. After going through the menu, it immediately said:


The software has already been updated.

the update process will end


Then "VER UP" came on on the LED, but it's not flashing. I'll wait about 40 min then power it down.


I also tried downloading the ISO image, but it's not burning for me. It says "the format is not compatible" or something like that. Very odd.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12900219
> 
> 
> Hmm, my player is acting up.
> 
> 
> I just tried to upgrade the XA2 via online setup. After going through the menu, it immediately said:
> 
> 
> The software has already been updated.
> 
> the update process will end
> 
> 
> Then "VER UP" came on on the LED, but it's not flashing. I'll wait about 40 min then power it down.
> 
> 
> I also tried downloading the ISO image, but it's not burning for me. It says "the format is not compatible" or something like that. Very odd.



Just got home from work. I am getting the same message that software has already been updated. Maybe they didn't get a chance to upload it to the server yet because the date at the Toshiba update site still says 11/13 but when you click on it, it says 2.8. I will try and download the .iso and make a cd and update it that way instead of using the ethernet.


Update: I can't get it to burn either. Will just wait for the server to download via ethernet.

1840 Pacific Time- Now I'm able to update via ethernet.


----------



## mlkmgr

quick question. are the hdmi and component both active simultaneously? how about hdmi audio and toslink?? i am wanting to run component up thru my floor to my main set so the kids can watch some flicks without wasting the projector bulb. TIA...


----------



## sketch2099

hey guys, a guy near me is selling his his 3 month old yet new in box xa2 for 350, i'm really tempted to get it, but i don't know if i should. what would i do if it was buggy? it's not like i'll have any type of warranty on it. would toshiba let me get a replacement if it was faulty? should i go for it, or buy for a refurbished xa2 or 400, and at least be able to return the thing if it doesn't work


----------



## mlkmgr

sketch,

where you located at??? i will take it for $350 if you are unsure....


----------



## iblumberg

I just updated to 2.8 and the 1080p/24 settings are producing unexpected and disappointing results for me.


I set the resolution to "up to 1080p/24" and framerate to "auto". When the player is in setup mode, it sends 1080p/24. However, when I start playing Harry Potter 5 in HD, it switches to 1080p/60. My display is fully capable of 1080p/24 and with firmware 2.7 displayed it nicely. Have I misunderstood how the new options work? I can force 1080p/24, but I would have preferred if the new firmware allowed for showing HD movies at 24 and everything else at 60 without my needing to go into set up every time.


Ira


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12900219
> 
> 
> Then "VER UP" came on on the LED, but it's not flashing. I'll wait about 40 min then power it down.



When you hit OK on the remote, the player will return to setup mode.... in case you didn't know.


----------



## crussell1492

I don't understand what the Frame Rate option does, is there any documentatin on that?

Like iblumberr says, shouldnt "Auto" diplay at 1080/60 or 1080/24 depending on content, and also make Menu's work on SD movies?


If your display requires forced 1080/24, does that mean you set Frame rate to "1080/24" and then it will not set frame rate based on content?


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdross* /forum/post/12890236
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask such a lame question in this thread, but I just picked up an open box HD-XA2 and it did not have a remote control. Any idea where to get one that won't cost the $127 the Toshiba parts distributors are asking? Thanks for any help you can offer.



I'd simply buy the $49 Radio Shack Universal and put the program code into it.


----------



## Skrill

Hey guys -- I am an A2 owner lusting for an XA2. There are lots of good deals out there on A3s and A30s -- but I can't seem to find any good deals on XA2s. Any thoughts?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blake51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skrill* /forum/post/12907055
> 
> 
> Hey guys -- I am an A2 owner lusting for an XA2. There are lots of good deals out there on A3s and A30s -- but I can't seem to find any good deals on XA2s. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The posters on this thread seem to be keeping a good eye on your question, including other issues as well:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=936317


----------



## dan webster

i know it has been answered here before but has anyone gone from a a20 to the xa2 and notices a difference in quality with SD dvds?


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan webster* /forum/post/12910172
> 
> 
> i know it has been answered here before but has anyone gone from a a20 to the xa2 and notices a difference in quality with SD dvds?



I have used the A2 (not the A20) and the XA2 with the same system and discs and found the A2 to have better upconversion to 720p than the Oppo 981 and the XA2 to be even better than the A2.


John


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/12904265
> 
> 
> When you hit OK on the remote, the player will return to setup mode.... in case you didn't know.




I tried it later on yesterday and it upgraded just fine. For me, hitting OK/ENTER didn't do anything for me. I had to just power it off. The key point being that - earlier when it didn't work - it didn't *flash* VerUP like when it does the actual update.


----------



## sketch2099

wow, finally pulled the trigger and got an xa2, it does a much better job upconverting sd dvds than my 360 hd dvd add on and the a30 i returned last week. it's really outstanding on my pt-ax200, better than i was expecting. unfortunately i've had it on an hour with seveal hd and sd dvds and its already frozen on me once and the backlight on the remote doesn't work. it doesn't have the latest firmware yet, so hopefully that will fix it, and i guess i'll have to ask for a new remote


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch2099* /forum/post/12914180
> 
> 
> wow, finally pulled the trigger and got an xa2, it does a much better job upconverting sd dvds than my 360 hd dvd add on and the a30 i returned last week. it's really outstanding on my pt-ax200, better than i was expecting. unfortunately i've had it on an hour with seveal hd and sd dvds and its already frozen on me once and the backlight on the remote doesn't work. it doesn't have the latest firmware yet, so hopefully that will fix it, and i guess i'll have to ask for a new remote



Try holding the backlight button down for 10 sec. or so, then the backlight should work whenever you press any button. Try updating to the new firmware 2.8 before you decide. Re-initialize after and then play discs. I haven't had any problem playing any discs even combo (I had to intialize after the 2.7 update as I had a problem with 1 combo which then played without problem after initalizing).


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch2099* /forum/post/12914180
> 
> 
> wow, finally pulled the trigger and got an xa2, it does a much better job upconverting sd dvds than my 360 hd dvd add on and the a30 i returned last week. it's really outstanding on my pt-ax200, better than i was expecting. unfortunately i've had it on an hour with seveal hd and sd dvds and its already frozen on me once and the backlight on the remote doesn't work. it doesn't have the latest firmware yet, so hopefully that will fix it, and i guess i'll have to ask for a new remote



Just got an XA2 refurbished from Overstock....also noticed the incredible upscaling of the player on SD. My player played all discs I tried just fine, even the Children of Men HD combo, which I would say is king of problem discs. Very happy with purchase so far! I also noticed the lack of backlighting on remote and was worried til I held it down for a few seconds. Worked like a charm after that.


----------



## Trevor Schell

I just received mine as well.

Next is to update the firmware..


----------



## Trevor Schell

I updated the firmware.

How do you bring up the specs in order to know what version is installed on the unit?

Thanks,


----------



## Gary J

The setup menu.


----------



## joeycalda

Hello I was using Xa2 in 2 channel analog R-L output for about a couple of weeks while I was changing SSP's and now none of my digital outputs are working. Can anyone please help me diagnose this problem. It was working prior to the change.










Thanks,


Joey


----------



## jlanzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vksf01* /forum/post/12891253
> 
> 
> you did know that you had to hold down the backlight button on the remote to toggle it on/off, didn't you? this caught me out as well!



Now that is much better, thanks, I can now decrease my dose of high blood pressure medicine


----------



## kcsupratt

Does anyone have a Integra DTC 9.8 and an X2? What settings do I need to setup to get my DTC 9.8 to out Tru-HD and other HD only sound?


Thanks all


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcsupratt* /forum/post/12941080
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Integra DTC 9.8 and an X2? What settings do I need to setup to get my DTC 9.8 to out Tru-HD and other HD only sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks all



In the XA2 set:

Digital Out SPDIF --> Bitstream

Didgital Out HDMI -->Auto

Digital Direct Audio Mode --> On

Dynamic Range Control --> Off

Speaker Setting --> 5.1ch


These settings will allow you to send all high rez audio in bitstream to the Integra DTC-9.8, which can fully decode all 4 formats. I set the XA2 to put out 1080p/24 and check film mode as this provides the best image in films for S-DVD and HD-DVD. I have the 9.8 set to "through". One thing you need to be sure is that occasionally, the power-up sequence will be off and you will get "no signal" on 9.8. Turn the 9.8 off, wait a minute, then turn it back on and it will pick up the signal. Check the input signal on the TV/projector and be sure it is 1080p/24 because the XA2 can sometimes revert to 1080i/60 when it does not see a compatible device downstream. Just go into setup menu in XA2 and toggle the resolution to 720p then back to 1080p/24 and you should all be set. Would not upgrade to FW 2.8 on XA2 as many people have had problems so far.


John


----------



## kcsupratt

Thanks ihifi,

I will double check my setting and test it out with an HD DVD.


Thanks again,

Kenny


----------



## LAF02

Can anyone tell me where to find the .mxf or .mxd file for a URC MX-700. I just purchased a demo XA2 without remote and need these files. I have searched the forum and also remote central and so far no luck.


Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LAF02* /forum/post/12942104
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find the .mxf or .mxd file for a URC MX-700. I just purchased a demo XA2 without remote and need these files. I have searched the forum and also remote central and so far no luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



Try Remote Central:

http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LAF02* /forum/post/12942104
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find the .mxf or .mxd file for a URC MX-700. I just purchased a demo XA2 without remote and need these files. I have searched the forum and also remote central and so far no luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



I know you mentioned you looked at remote central, but in 3 button clicks I found:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ddvd-hdxa2.zip


----------



## Youngneg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I bought an XA2 last night at BB..."OPEN BOX'.....no remote....today i`m messing with it ....i cant get to the setup menu with out the remote,,,,so i cant check f/w or change anything...i tried to program my AV reciever (DENON 3808CI) and my sony xbr4 remote,,,both with no luck.....any thoughts on my problem.......play a sd thru analog....that worked ok....... Thanks


----------



## Youngneg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Will a harmony 880 be able to get to the menu or set up part of the menu screen


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/12941964
> 
> 
> In the XA2 set:
> 
> Digital Out SPDIF --> Bitstream
> 
> Didgital Out HDMI -->Auto
> 
> Digital Direct Audio Mode --> On
> 
> Dynamic Range Control --> Off
> 
> Speaker Setting --> 5.1ch
> 
> 
> These settings will allow you to send all high rez audio in bitstream to the Integra DTC-9.8, which can fully decode all 4 formats.



My reading of the XA2 manual indicates the Speaker Setting affects only the analog audio outputs. So that setting should be irrelevant for this particular setup. No?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12946914
> 
> 
> Will a harmony 880 be able to get to the menu or set up part of the menu screen



Yes. The Harmony database does include the XA2's Setup command.


----------



## Youngneg

Thanks Bweissman


----------



## Skrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12946677
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I bought an XA2 last night at BB..."OPEN BOX'.....no remote....today i`m messing with it ....i cant get to the setup menu with out the remote,,,,so i cant check f/w or change anything...i tried to program my AV reciever (DENON 3808CI) and my sony xbr4 remote,,,both with no luck.....any thoughts on my problem.......play a sd thru analog....that worked ok....... Thanks



what did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skrill* /forum/post/12947522
> 
> 
> what did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking.



I assume because he got a HUGE discount.


I hope he paid under $300 for it. I just sold my slghtly used XA2 for $400. Like new condition with 5 HD-DVDs *AND* a remote


----------



## Youngneg

249.99


----------



## Skrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12948185
> 
> 
> 249.99



dang -- I wish I could find a deal like that.


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12948185
> 
> 
> 249.99



That's great, congrats on finding it.


Some people are finding "deals" of open box without remote for $500! Ripoffs.


----------



## Youngneg

ya man....i seen it at bb friday night....left ....did some more research....reon chip set.........seems to be the sh**...had to work a 12 hr shift saturday.....rocketed back after work....my surprise it was still there....got a 3 yr extended warranty....got the new bourne.........no luck on using ALL my remotes ..av...tv....bd....toshiba said 127 for a remote...so i just ordered a harmony 880 for a couple of bucks more.....i believe blue will win the war....but i hope this HD unit is as good as avertised on upscaling and HD play...Thanks for this forum.....you guys and girls are the top source for info...keep pushing...im sure the manufactures are watching


----------



## LAF02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12946189
> 
> 
> I know you mentioned you looked at remote central, but in 3 button clicks I found:
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ddvd-hdxa2.zip



Only has ON and OFF functions.



Thanks


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LAF02* /forum/post/12950015
> 
> 
> Only has ON and OFF functions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm assuming you tried the basic toshiba DVD in the remote itself, then add the discrete on/offs, or any of the the A1, A2, A3, A35 or related HD DVDs.


----------



## hdross

I actually found an open box HD-XA2 (no remote) for $149.99 at Best Buy. Not too shabby. It's worth calling around as some of them are still out there (especially if they had them running demo material in their Magnolia stores).


----------



## [/quote]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdross* /forum/post/12950297
> 
> 
> I actually found an open box HD-XA2 (no remote) for $149.99 at Best Buy. Not too shabby. It's worth calling around as some of them are still out there (especially if they had them running demo material in their Magnolia stores).



That's literally INSANE. I have to question that, it's just too good to be true. If the unit worked properly, you would think any of the many employees there would have their friend speed over and buy it, then sell it on eBay for *$300 PROFIT*.


That's like pulling hundred dollar bills out of thin air.


----------



## hdross

Full disclosure: it was originally $199.99, but I pointed out that the remote was missing and since it's a very expensive replacement ... When I bought it last week, there were also stacks of HD-A3s and HD-A30s for $99 open box as well. (They are all gone now.) It was quite a scene.


----------



## marine92104

I just got a HD-XA2 that I updated to the 2.7 firmware update before I found out about the 2.5 codefree firmware. Is there anyway to make the XA2 codefree if you have the 2.7 firmware update already on it?


I'm assuming codefree means you can play standard DVDs from other regions including PAL DVDs?


Thanks for your response. There are a few non-anamorphic U.S. DVDs that I'd like to pick up from other countrieds that have them in anamorphic.


----------



## LAF02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/12950289
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you tried the basic toshiba DVD in the remote itself, then add the discrete on/offs, or any of the the A1, A2, A3, A35 or related HD DVDs.



Tim,


My issue is not being able to control the unit. I already have an A1 unit which it's remote works with the XA2. What I am missing is the "Picture" Fuction of the XA2 remote in order to have this capability.


Thanks.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LAF02* /forum/post/12958362
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> 
> My issue is not being able to control the unit. I already have an A1 unit which it's remote works with the XA2. What I am missing is the "Picture" Fuction of the XA2 remote in order to have this capability.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I saw the name of the xa-2 file poster, Bill Mullins, has an email in the info for the file, need to click it email name to get it, maybe he can send it. Usually the devices include the keys but named something else. Did you try the A2 file listed? Did you try all the keys including hard keys. I have a 950 remote or I would send it to you. I have NEVER used the Picture key, but that's me. At this point I'm sorry I answered the question as I can't help any more.


----------



## yoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/12953017
> 
> 
> I just got a HD-XA2 that I updated to the 2.7 firmware update before I found out about the 2.5 codefree firmware. Is there anyway to make the XA2 codefree if you have the 2.7 firmware update already on it?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming codefree means you can play standard DVDs from other regions including PAL DVDs?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. There are a few non-anamorphic U.S. DVDs that I'd like to pick up from other countrieds that have them in anamorphic.



I back dated my XA2 previously installed with 2.8 firmware to XE1 2.5.1 modified firmware and up dated it back again to 2.8. My XA2 now plays NTSC DVD form all regions but not PAL.


To do this goto:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=981941&page=2 


Follow direction posted by nikeajax, post #60


yoong


----------



## iblumberg

I updated to firmware 2.8 recently, but don't know if this is part of the problem since I have not tried the following prior to updating. Here is the background and the problem.


I have my XA2 connected by HDMI to an Onkyo 805 receiver and the 805 connected by HDMI to a JVC RS1. The XA2 is set to send audio in bitstream format to the 805. I tried to play an audio CD without turning on the projector. The CD played fine for a while, but the XA2 stopped in the middle of track 5. I started it up again, skipped to track 5 and it stopped again in the middle. I'm not sure if it was in the exact same place or not as I wasn't paying that close attention. In each case, the XA2 acted as though I had pressed the stop button as it showed track 1, time 0:00 and started at the beginning of track 1 when I hit play.


I then gave up and played the CD on my PS3 (also connected to the 805) and it played just fine.


Any ideas?


Thanks,

Ira


----------



## marine92104




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoong* /forum/post/12964198
> 
> 
> I back dated my XA2 previously installed with 2.8 firmware to XE1 2.5.1 modified firmware and up dated it back again to 2.8. My XA2 now plays NTSC DVD form all regions but not PAL.
> 
> 
> To do this goto:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=981941&page=2
> 
> 
> Follow direction posted by nikeajax, post #60
> 
> 
> yoong



Aren't most films from outside the U.S. in PAL form on DVD?


I'm not sure how the all region firmware helps that much if it doesn't play PAL DVDs. Anyone know?


----------



## cam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/12975281
> 
> 
> Aren't most films from outside the U.S. in PAL form on DVD?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the all region firmware helps that much if it doesn't play PAL DVDs. Anyone know?



No, Japan is NTSC region 2. Even though region 3 is mostly PAL countries, but more than 50% (conservative figure) of region 3 released DVDs are in NTSC.


----------



## sanderdvd

does the XA2 outputs STANDARD def. material (so NOT the HD-DVDs) @ 24p?


----------



## VIDEOKNG

I just got a refurb XA2 from overstock.com today.


The player has 2.0 firmware.

Can I update this player with the 2.7 disc I used to update my A2?


----------



## VIDEOKNG

I ended up calling Toshiba directly and they will be sending my 2.8 update via mail for the XA2 asap.


I must say the XA2 is solidly built compared to my A2.


I notice the fan in the rear is working hard while I'm watching the HD-DVD "Breach".


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VIDEOKNG* /forum/post/12980159
> 
> 
> I just got a refurb XA2 from overstock.com today.
> 
> 
> The player has 2.0 firmware.
> 
> Can I update this player with the 2.7 disc I used to update my A2?



No.


XA2 is a different firmware.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VIDEOKNG* /forum/post/12980558
> 
> 
> I ended up calling Toshiba directly and they will be sending my 2.8 update via mail for the XA2 asap.
> 
> 
> I must say the XA2 is solidly built compared to my A2.
> 
> 
> I notice the fan in the rear is working hard while I'm watching the HD-DVD "Breach".



If you have a display thats capable of accepting a 1080p/24 signal

don't update the XA2 to 2.8 because that firmware has problem

with MPEG4(Paramount Studios) encoded movies.


If your display is only capable of 1080p/60 then update the player

to the latest firmware(2.8) as the above issue will not affect you.


----------



## jcp2

I sent my xa2 in 2 weeks ago because it wouldn't boot up past the welcome screen. I called support yesterday to find out why I had not been updated with a report since they got it last Tuesday. Well I got a call back today that they can't fix it and are going to replace it with a brand new xa2 which should bet here in 6 -10 business days.







If they send a NIB, then I'll have an extra remote because I didn't send them mine.


----------



## VIDEOKNG

I have to assume my XBR1 SXRD which is only capable of 1080i is ok for the 2.8 firmware update.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12975675
> 
> 
> does the XA2 outputs STANDARD def. material (so NOT the HD-DVDs) @ 24p?



I have both the XA2 and Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD30. Neither outputs standard definition material at 24p. I don't think it is possible but I'm not sure.


----------



## yoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12984672
> 
> 
> I have both the XA2 and Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD30. Neither outputs standard definition material at 24p. I don't think it is possible but I'm not sure.



XA2 is capable of outputing SD DVD at 24fps. At 24fps, it is not necessary that you would get a better picture. You would see judder in certain movies.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoong* /forum/post/12984956
> 
> 
> XA2 is capable of outputing SD DVD at 24fps. At 24fps, it is not necessary that you would get a better picture. You would see judder in certain movies.



I have the XA2 set to 1080p/24p but when I play SD dvd on it the XA2 isn't showing it as 24p or my receiver. How do you get the XA2 to output SD at 24p? I'd like to try it to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## yoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/12985161
> 
> 
> I have the XA2 set to 1080p/24p but when I play SD dvd on it the XA2 isn't showing it as 24p or my receiver. How do you get the XA2 to output SD at 24p? I'd like to try it to see if it makes a difference.



With 2.7f/w I set it at upto 1080p/24p. With 2.8f/w I force it at 1080p/24p.

Can your display show the input framerate? I am using DVDO VP50 video processor and it can indicate input framerate.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoong* /forum/post/12985282
> 
> 
> With 2.7f/w I set it at upto 1080p/24p. With 2.8f/w I force it at 1080p/24p.
> 
> Can your display show the input framerate? I am using DVDO VP50 video processor and it can indicate input framerate.



My display won't show framerate but I have the XA2 connected to my Onkyo receiver and it will show it. I'll check it out again. I had a SD disc in earlier and when I checked the XA2 display it didn't show 24p but I didn't check the receiver. Thanks.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12975675
> 
> 
> does the XA2 outputs STANDARD def. material (so NOT the HD-DVDs) @ 24p?



I was wrong before. The XA2 does output 24p on SD material. The Panasonic DMP-BD30 will not.


----------



## sanderdvd

Having a burning question about the XA2 (or XE1 EU model, like mine):


At this moment I have the 2.7 firmware installed on the Toshiba. Here's the 'problem':

*1. When chosing 1080p/24p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:*


a. HD-DVD's play fine (@23,9... reported by my Epson TW2000 projector)

b. Region 1 NTSC dvd's play fine (@23,9... reported by my Epson TW2000 projector).

c. Region 2 PAL dvd's stutter like hell.


Point c. can be simple explained because a PAL dvd is 25fps so 23,9... gives troubles. Point b. is aslo explained because a NTSC dvd is 23,9...fps (ONLY bonus material is 29,9... fps! Most people think NTSC dvd's are 29,9... but the movie itself is really 23,9...fps!)

*2. When chosing 1080p/24p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:*


a. HD-DVD's don t stutter but my projector reports 59,90Hz and this is NOT what we want for HD-DVD's, we want 23,9...fps!)

b. Region 1 NTSC dvd's play fine but my projector reports 59,90Hz and this is NOT what we want for NTSC dvd's, we want 23,9...fps!)

c. Region 2 PAL dvd's play fine and my projector reports 49,90Hz which is perfect because this is a multiple of 25fps when should give no motion troubles/stutter.


*One thing that I immediately noticed and think is strange is that in option 2. the PAL dvd's are multiplied my my projector to 49,90Hz but the NTSC dvd's are NOT multiplied (to eg. 48Hz).*


So *I think* that in scenario 2.a. and 2.b. a 3:2 pulldown is beeing done by my projector => this could cause judder.


So WHY did Toshiba Europe didn t count this problem in? I mean, they KNOW that people in Europe will play standard def. PAL dvd's but forcing the XE1 @24p causes serious judder issues.


Is there a solution for this problem?


I DO have a workaround but this irritates my a little







. The workaround is when playing a PAL dvd change the setting of the XE1 from 1080p/24p to 1080p and when watching NTSC dvd or HD-DVD's change it back to 1080p/24p.


Sorry for the not so good English but hope you guys understand my story.


Thanks for all help and suggestions!


Greetings......


----------



## giedrys

My newly purchased A30 with latest FW was pain in the a.. in therms of playing rental HD DVD's in less than perfect condition. Skipping ,freezing etc. And by saying "less than perfect" i don't mean cracked or very badly scratched disks. I mean discs with even small scratches are trouble on A30.


Does XA2 performs better in this department or not?


----------



## VIDEOKNG

My XA2 had a problem with freezing during the movie "Breach". The Netflix disc did look scratched. I had to jump ahead a chapter.


----------



## Dave_6

Without reading thru all 107 pages, is the XA2 capable of bitstreaming the hi-res audio formats (TrueHD and DTS-HD/MA) to my Onkyo 705?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/12990360
> 
> 
> Without reading thru all 107 pages, is the XA2 capable of bitstreaming the hi-res audio formats (TrueHD and DTS-HD/MA) to my Onkyo 705?



The search function gives the answer, pros and cons.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/12990442
> 
> 
> The search function gives the answer, pros and cons.



Thanks...


----------



## iblumberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/12990360
> 
> 
> Without reading thru all 107 pages, is the XA2 capable of bitstreaming the hi-res audio formats (TrueHD and DTS-HD/MA) to my Onkyo 705?



Yes. Works nicely with my 805, although I have yet to get an HD-DVD with DTS-HD Master.


----------



## Youngneg

Hello

I purchased an "Open box" xa2 at BB with no remote...i do believe it is an old display model.Ipurchased a harmony 880 got into the set-up menu> maint>update>...it SAYS....1.0/T17T.....is that my f/w version....if so how do i catch up.........i played about 10 minutes of the new Bourne movie with no problem...and a SD disc and that looked really good... is it easier to update this unit with CAT5 to the router or burn a disc...my denon was easy hard wire to router.....bd30 was a pita....to burn a copy.......or should i fly with ..1-0/T17T.....Thanks


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iblumberg* /forum/post/12993615
> 
> 
> Yes. Works nicely with my 805, although I have yet to get an HD-DVD with DTS-HD Master.



Thanks! Now to find one somewhere...


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12995514
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I purchased an "Open box" xa2 at BB with no remote...i do believe it is an old display model.Ipurchased a harmony 880 got into the set-up menu> maint>update>...it SAYS....1.0/T17T.....is that my f/w version....if so how do i catch up.........i played about 10 minutes of the new Bourne movie with no problem...and a SD disc and that looked really good... is it easier to update this unit with CAT5 to the router or burn a disc...my denon was easy hard wire to router.....bd30 was a pita....to burn a copy.......or should i fly with ..1-0/T17T.....Thanks



I used to update by internet, now I find it easier to burn a disc. Go here:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...d2firmware.asp 


Just make sure you burn the CD as an .iso file disc with something like Deep Burner.


----------



## cam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12987993
> 
> 
> Having a burning question about the XA2 (or XE1 EU model, like mine):
> 
> 
> At this moment I have the 2.7 firmware installed on the Toshiba. Here's the 'problem':
> 
> *1. When chosing 1080p/24p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:*
> 
> 
> a. HD-DVD's play fine (@23,9... reported by my Epson TW2000 projector)
> 
> b. Region 1 NTSC dvd's play fine (@23,9... reported by my Epson TW2000 projector).
> 
> c. Region 2 PAL dvd's stutter like hell.
> 
> 
> Point c. can be simple explained because a PAL dvd is 25fps so 23,9... gives troubles. Point b. is aslo explained because a NTSC dvd is 23,9...fps (ONLY bonus material is 29,9... fps! Most people think NTSC dvd's are 29,9... but the movie itself is really 23,9...fps!)
> 
> *2. When chosing 1080p/24p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:*
> 
> 
> a. HD-DVD's don t stutter but my projector reports 59,90Hz and this is NOT what we want for HD-DVD's, we want 23,9...fps!)
> 
> b. Region 1 NTSC dvd's play fine but my projector reports 59,90Hz and this is NOT what we want for NTSC dvd's, we want 23,9...fps!)
> 
> c. Region 2 PAL dvd's play fine and my projector reports 49,90Hz which is perfect because this is a multiple of 25fps when should give no motion troubles/stutter.
> 
> 
> *One thing that I immediately noticed and think is strange is that in option 2. the PAL dvd's are multiplied my my projector to 49,90Hz but the NTSC dvd's are NOT multiplied (to eg. 48Hz).*
> 
> 
> So *I think* that in scenario 2.a. and 2.b. a 3:2 pulldown is beeing done by my projector => this could cause judder.
> 
> 
> So WHY did Toshiba Europe didn t count this problem in? I mean, they KNOW that people in Europe will play standard def. PAL dvd's but forcing the XE1 @24p causes serious judder issues.
> 
> 
> Is there a solution for this problem?
> 
> 
> I DO have a workaround but this irritates my a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The workaround is when playing a PAL dvd change the setting of the XE1 from 1080p/24p to 1080p and when watching NTSC dvd or HD-DVD's change it back to 1080p/24p.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the not so good English but hope you guys understand my story.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all help and suggestions!
> 
> 
> Greetings......



Sorry, don't quite see the setup difference between 1 & 2.


----------



## sanderdvd

1. When chosing 1080p/24p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:



2. When chosing 1080p in the menu of the Toshiba the following happens:


sorry, the above is right.


----------



## yoong

Could some kind soul who is willing to email me a copy of XA2 1.6 firmware please PM me.

I managed to get my AX2 to play multi region SD DVD and understand that to enable it to also play PAL DVD one need to back date the firmware to 1.6. I only started to burn ISO images from 2.2 onwards. Thank you in advance.


Yoong


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by iblumberg
> 
> Yes. Works nicely with my 805, although I have yet to get an HD-DVD with DTS-HD Master.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/12995604
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now to find one somewhere...




Pan's Labyrinth sounds amazing in DTS HD MA.


If you don't mind Spanish with English subtitles.


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/12999985
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth sounds amazing in DTS HD MA.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind Spanish with English subtitles.



Did they ever come out with an English audio option?


Thought the movie was pretty good but trying to read while viewing the scenery took away from the experience.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/12999985
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth sounds amazing in DTS HD MA.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind Spanish with English subtitles.



Ive got it on Blu-ray. Ive got quite a few HD DVD's that have DTS tracks though, and I just picked up the '08 CES Dolby and DTS demo discs that I would like to hear in all their glory










Plus all the ones with TrueHD as well...


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/13000290
> 
> 
> Did they ever come out with an English audio option?
> 
> 
> Thought the movie was pretty good but trying to read while viewing the scenery took away from the experience.



Unfortunately, no English audio.


----------



## Youngneg

downloaded the 2.7 ISO....put it in the unit setup>maint> update>.... now it says CAN NOT FIND OUT SERVER.........I ageed to update...used a cd-r...i`m i doing something wrong?MSS G is on the display


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/13003422
> 
> 
> downloaded the 2.7 ISO....put it in the unit setup>maint> update>.... now it says CAN NOT FIND OUT SERVER.........I ageed to update...used a cd-r...i`m i doing something wrong?MSS G is on the display



ISO must be burned on a CD as an image file,not as data.When you insert the CD it will ask you if you want to update ,hit ok.


----------



## Youngneg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello

Having troubles updating f/w 2.7 ISO.....Tried to burn it to a cd-r from vista....no luck....tried from xp.......says THIS DISC IS NOT DVD FORMAT. CANNOT PLAY DISC.....with my bd bd30...vista would not work...but xp did.....what am i doing wrong.......Thanks........The manual says nothing about updates using cd-r`s just internet


----------



## yoong

XA2 can now play multi region NTSC and PAL SD DVD

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=988167


----------



## CraigCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoong* /forum/post/13006895
> 
> 
> XA2 can now play multi region NTSC and PAL SD DVD
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=988167



I can also vouch for this. I have just run the modified Firmware and have tried several Pal disks. They all work fine.


----------



## quikric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoong* /forum/post/13006895
> 
> 
> XA2 can now play multi region NTSC and PAL SD DVD
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=988167



Now if I can just figure this all out....

I've never used a hex editor and dont want to brick my XA2,I havent even recieved it yet,comes in on Wed via UPS..

And can find all the firmware needed..

It would make my XA2 the perfect HD-DVD/SD-DVD player....well almost..

If only it had resume play,even after power off....

Then it would be perfect!









Anyone want to point a newbie in the right direction,or give me very detailed step by step directions,I would be ever so greatfull.

And you would be my new best friend!


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quikric* /forum/post/13007103
> 
> 
> Now if I can just figure this all out....



Tell me about it. I have an HD-XA2 on the way from Overstock, and so far, I have discs ready with FW 2.7 and 2.8, and from what I've read, I would go with 2.7 at this point. And now there's this PAL and region-free option out there.


----------



## willymatrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quikric* /forum/post/13007103
> 
> 
> Now if I can just figure this all out....
> 
> I've never used a hex editor and dont want to brick my XA2,I havent even recieved it yet,comes in on Wed via UPS..
> 
> And can find all the firmware needed..
> 
> It would make my XA2 the perfect HD-DVD/SD-DVD player....well almost..
> 
> If only it had resume play,even after power off....
> 
> Then it would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to point a newbie in the right direction,or give me very detailed step by step directions,I would be ever so greatfull.
> 
> And you would be my new best friend!



Same here!


----------



## iblumberg

No one responded to my request for help with the XA2 mysteriously stopping in the middle of playing an audio CD, so I did some experimenting. I reloaded FW 2.7 and now all is well. I guess we can chalk this up as just one more problem in the very disapponting FW 2.8.


Ira


----------



## crussell1492

Hi-

Anyone know the remote code to program the XA2 Remote to control an Onkyo AVR? (specifially the 605)

thanks


----------



## RonH54

Other than Power savings do you think there any problem always keeping the XA2 "On". I was wondering if like a Computer it might be better not to always Power it Up and Down,just leave it running? Just wondering?


Thanks


----------



## steviec

I get jaggies on any title that uses the mpeg4 codec.(transformers,bourne ultimatum)after going to 2.8 from 2.7.

I also notice that the picture aproaches the 2.7 picture only if I switch to film mode on all vc-1 titles.Before i could just leave it in auto.

What a disapointment Toshiba!

I really hope they will put out a new upgrade that will allow all of us to roll back the firmware to 2.7


Think before you upgrade to the 2.8 firmware!!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonH54* /forum/post/13038401
> 
> 
> Other than Power savings do you think there any problem always keeping the XA2 "On". I was wondering if like a Computer it might be better not to always Power it Up and Down,just leave it running? Just wondering?
> 
> 
> Thanks



That's what I do.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonH54* /forum/post/13038401
> 
> 
> Other than Power savings do you think there any problem always keeping the XA2 "On". I was wondering if like a Computer it might be better not to always Power it Up and Down,just leave it running? Just wondering?
> 
> 
> Thanks



A waste of energy.


----------



## moviegeek

Well I received my XA2 today and I played a couple of movies,all I have to say is WOW!

The XA2 makes my A20 look pale in comparison,the upconverting capabilities of the REON is amazing!

The picture controls are great and help the PQ on my crappy LCD tv.

I now know why all the praise for the XA2.

I want to thank everyone on AVS who pointed out bargains because my HT is finally complete....well for the time being.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13039458
> 
> 
> A waste of energy.



Since it's always powered even in standby, the "waste" is negligible in the overall energy impact. You waste more energy in the AC/DC bricks plugged in all over the house connected to "unpowered" devices, but I admit I don't unplug all those either, I don't turn off my amp when I go to the bathroom for a few minutes in the middle of a movie (a much larger impact even not pumping out sound), I own a V8 car, and I do use air conditioning in the middle of the summer and I use oil for heat in the winter. Penny wise, pound foolish seems to be the conservation trend, regardless of an appreciation for total life cycle costs and impacts.


BTW Elizabeth the Golden Age, despite being a combo disc, looks good (a tad softer than I remembered) but sounds great with TrueHD bitstream and Audessey Room Correction post processing + Dolby IIx + THX post processing.


----------



## HTSS-TR

Can someone kindly PM me the 2.7 firmware for XA2 ? I tried all the burning softwares on the first page but could not burn it on a CD. The problem was I could not unzip the file from Toshiba to make it an ISO file.

TIA


----------



## Dave_6

Im thinking about buying an XA2 off of E***. Think that is a bad idea? Amazon has theirs listed for over $800 still.


If you know of somewhere else I can get one for a good price, PM me!


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/13041658
> 
> 
> Since it's always powered even in standby, the "waste" is negligible in the overall energy impact. You waste more energy in the AC/DC bricks plugged in all over the house connected to "unpowered" devices



This whole discussion is off-topic, but I only wanted to add to the OP of this question that whatever you decide to do, do NOT leave your player "unprotected" i.e. connected to utility power 24/7 without a power protector/regulator of some kind. Whether you're aware of it or not, your house is being pummelled by voltage irregularities every day, which eventually destroy electronics...


----------



## gmitran

Got my XA2 from Ubid sales, refurb by Toshiba w/ V2.5 now. I don't see option for Bitstream under Audio Settings. All I have is Auto, PCM, downmixed PCM. I have the Onkyo 705 now and wants the TrueHD sound via HDMI. Do I have to upgrade to V2.7 to see Bitstream option? Thx.


----------



## gmitran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iblumberg* /forum/post/13012754
> 
> 
> No one responded to my request for help with the XA2 mysteriously stopping in the middle of playing an audio CD, so I did some experimenting. I reloaded FW 2.7 and now all is well. I guess we can chalk this up as just one more problem in the very disapponting FW 2.8.
> 
> 
> Ira



Is there any button pushing besides putting disk in drive and let it go. I read somewhere that this Version is a two-step thing. Can you comment on this? Thx.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13043804
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 from Ubid sales, refurb by Toshiba w/ V2.5 now. I don't see option for Bitstream under Audio Settings. All I have is Auto, PCM, downmixed PCM. I have the Onkyo 705 now and wants the TrueHD sound via HDMI. Do I have to upgrade to V2.7 to see Bitstream option? Thx.



Yes im pretty sure 2.7 added the bitstream option.


----------



## Randy Mathis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/13031584
> 
> 
> Hi-
> 
> Anyone know the remote code to program the XA2 Remote to control an Onkyo AVR? (specifially the 605)
> 
> thanks



I wish. I think that we're going to have to break down and buy a Harmony remote.


I don't mind the XA2 remote so much but I can't stand my Samsung BD P1400 remote. The Onkyo remote is nice and I would use it if I could get it to work with those players.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13043804
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 from Ubid sales, refurb by Toshiba w/ V2.5 now. I don't see option for Bitstream under Audio Settings. All I have is Auto, PCM, downmixed PCM. I have the Onkyo 705 now and wants the TrueHD sound via HDMI. Do I have to upgrade to V2.7 to see Bitstream option? Thx.



Is there something wrong with the decoder in the player?


----------



## JNieves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13043836
> 
> 
> Is there any button pushing besides putting disk in drive and let it go. I read somewhere that this Version is a two-step thing. Can you comment on this? Thx.



Used to be two step, 2.7 and 2.8 are single-step procedures, just load the disc and it will be recognized; wait until the disc tray opens and you're done.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13043704
> 
> 
> This whole discussion is off-topic, but I only wanted to add to the OP of this question that whatever you decide to do, do NOT leave your player "unprotected" i.e. connected to utility power 24/7 without a power protector/regulator of some kind. Whether you're aware of it or not, your house is being pummelled by voltage irregularities every day, which eventually destroy electronics...



You are right, you are off topic since there are whole threads dedicated to power conditioning, including whole house spike protection. Recommend both, but at a minimum the later.


----------



## HarBlar

Ok... Maybe this has already been answered... If so I apologize for the double post, but I couldn't find it... not that it matters much , because I probably already know the answer, but here it goes.


Is there anyway for XA2 to default to a specific audio track?


For example, as of now I put in a disc with both DD+ and a Dolby True HD track. The movie loads and starts playing automatically with the DD+ track forcing me to go into the menu and change it to the True HD track. Anyway to make it default to the True HD track first, if present?


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13043804
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 from Ubid sales, refurb by Toshiba w/ V2.5 now. I don't see option for Bitstream under Audio Settings. All I have is Auto, PCM, downmixed PCM. I have the Onkyo 705 now and wants the TrueHD sound via HDMI. Do I have to upgrade to V2.7 to see Bitstream option? Thx.



Yes. FW 2.7 and up allows you to bitstream advanced audio codecs to your capable receiver via HDMI.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarBlar* /forum/post/13047055
> 
> 
> Ok... Maybe this has already been answered... If so I apologize for the double post, but I couldn't find it... not that it matters much , because I probably already know the answer, but here it goes.
> 
> 
> Is there anyway for XA2 to default to a specific audio track?
> 
> 
> For example, as of now I put in a disc with both DD+ and a Dolby True HD track. The movie loads and starts playing automatically with the DD+ track forcing me to go into the menu and change it to the True HD track. Anyway to make it default to the True HD track first, if present?



Unfortunately not. IIRC, this is would need to come from the disc itself, not the player.


----------



## bases1616

XA2 and 3808CI setup. Did anyone notice if you were setup for 6.1 meaning the SB CH out was activated in your setup. Did you lose the extra speaker when the DTS-HD MA kicked in on your receiver? I have tested Transformers DD+ and Batman Begins DTHD and I do not lose my extra speaker. With T2 directors cut import with DTS-HD MA and Total Recall both do the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JNieves* /forum/post/13045098
> 
> 
> Used to be two step, 2.7 and 2.8 are single-step procedures, just load the disc and it will be recognized; wait until the disc tray opens and you're done.



That's weird because when I updated to FW 2.7 it was a two step process,no big deal.When the tray opens after the first step you remove the CD and power up,then the tray closes and it says "verup" on the display.I always initialize just in case.


----------



## Gary J

That is because you forgot or did not read the instructions that said there may or may not be a second step.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13048369
> 
> 
> That is because you forgot or did not read the instructions that said there may or may not be a second step.



Ah...I did read the instructions and no where does it say it will be a one step process for a XA2:
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpasse...d2firmware.asp


----------



## El Espectro

I should be receiving an XA2 on Monday. I'd like to get some bang right out of the box, so I was wondering if anyone had a quick recommendation for settings for REON upscaling. From what I understand, it can depend somewhat on your display. I have a Samsung LNT-4061F. Does anyone have any display specific suggestions? Barring that, is there a consensus on what looks best as far as noise reduction, edge enhancement etc.? FW 2.7 or 2.8? I'm sure this has come up before, so my apologies. This is a long thread.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13051277
> 
> 
> I should be receiving an XA2 on Monday. I'd like to get some bang right out of the box, so I was wondering if anyone had a quick recommendation for settings for REON upscaling. From what I understand, it can depend somewhat on your display. I have a Samsung LNT-4061F. Does anyone have any display specific suggestions? Barring that, is there a consensus on what looks best as far as noise reduction, edge enhancement etc.? FW 2.7 or 2.8? I'm sure this has come up before, so my apologies. This is a long thread.



I'm with you there. I just got my XA2 (updated to 2.8) and have it hooked up to my Sharp DT500 projector & Samsung DLP TV going through my Onkyo 605 receiver. Both of my displays are 720P, am I right in believing I should set the XA2 to output 720P and let the Reon handle the upscaling?


Most reviews I've read online suggest that setting all 3 NR functions to ON is the best way to go, is that pretty much the consensus here as well?


----------



## gmitran

Isn't there a way to upgrade FW via the USB memory stick? I think u put the ISO file in particular dir on stick that player will recognize. I've been trying w/o success the disc way (probably me). OR maybe I'm thinking of the PS3.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13051277
> 
> 
> I should be receiving an XA2 on Monday. I'd like to get some bang right out of the box, so I was wondering if anyone had a quick recommendation for settings for REON upscaling. From what I understand, it can depend somewhat on your display. I have a Samsung LNT-4061F. Does anyone have any display specific suggestions? Barring that, is there a consensus on what looks best as far as noise reduction, edge enhancement etc.? FW 2.7 or 2.8? I'm sure this has come up before, so my apologies. This is a long thread.



I got mine about a week ago and compared to my A2 and Panasonic BD30 the upconversion is definately superior.

Using the "Picture" button on the remote (top left, 3rd button down) a box comes up on the screen during playback. You have 3 setting that can be customized.


I used various setup discs to calibrate and found that turning contrast down to -4 outputted a contrast level that provides the greates detail without being overlybright and washing out detail. If you leave it at "0" then turning contrast down on the monitor will not restore the lost detail. You can turn it up at the monitor a couple of notches to restore brightness without losing detail.


Set brightness to 0 or no more than +1.


Edge Enhancement if turned on affects BOTH HD and SD playback. I have it set to +2 and it makes an amazing difference on SD playback but have seen no difference on HD playback.


Noise Reduction (If turned on ONLY works on SD playback):

1) Mosquito NR - Use it. It removes the pinpoint fuzziness in SD picture giving a real smoothness to the picture.

2) Block NR - Smooths out the blocky looking artifacts from compression BUT on small items such a persons face in the far background can create an odd artifact that I find hard to describe. Once noticed it may be annoying so I generally leave this one off.

3) Random NR) Clears up random noise they say. I leave it on and don't notice a difference one way or another.


Since there are 3 settings you can customize you can set them differently for different circumstances and easily cycle through them to pick the best one for the current situation. This player is really amazing.


The above suggestions are based on the necessity of having your monitor setup correctly; contrast, color, brightness, sharpness, etc. If your monitor is not setup right then adjustments on your player are pretty much meaningless.


Enjoy!


----------



## Laserfan

Great post rik1010! Thanks!


----------



## El Espectro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13056651
> 
> 
> Great post rik1010! Thanks!



ditto, thanks


----------



## Gary J

Yes, thanks indeed. I have a DVDO iScan VP50 video processor downstream but I am going to see if I can benefit from some of that anyway.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13055469
> 
> 
> Edge Enhancement if turned on affects BOTH HD and SD playback. I have it set to +2 and it makes an amazing difference on SD playback but have seen no difference on HD playback.



I've always heard the any type of edge enhancement was bad bad thing and have always avoided using it whenever calibrating my equipment. I just got the XA2 though, is this not such a bad thing anymore with the Reon processor? Is it that good? My main purpose for buying this machine is for the upscaling capabilities as I have far more SD DVD's than HD DVD's and I don't see that changing in the near future.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13057660
> 
> 
> I've always heard the any type of edge enhancement was bad bad thing and have always avoided using it whenever calibrating my equipment. I just got the XA2 though, is this not such a bad thing anymore with the Reon processor? Is it that good? My main purpose for buying this machine is for the upscaling capabilities as I have far more SD DVD's than HD DVD's and I don't see that changing in the near future.



I always heard the same thing regarding edge enhancment but I like it,it adds detail without adding grain.

YMMV,every tv is different.


I use this for high quality transfers:

Edge Enhancement=On +2

All NR=Off


I use this for grainy poor quality transfers:

Edge Enhancement=Off

Mosquito NR=On

Random NR=On


----------



## Omikron

Where can I download the firmware 2.7?


I believe the official Toshiba website only has 2.8.


What is wrong with 2.8 exactly besides the problems with 24fps?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Omikron* /forum/post/13060713
> 
> 
> Where can I download the firmware 2.7?
> 
> 
> I believe the official Toshiba website only has 2.8.
> 
> 
> What is wrong with 2.8 exactly besides the problems with 24fps?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post13006282 


There seems to be a problem with Paramount HD DVD's freezing.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13057660
> 
> 
> I've always heard the any type of edge enhancement was bad bad thing...is this not such a bad thing anymore with the Reon processor?



Happily the Picture control on the remote allows you to set-and-see the impact on-screen. So you can easily judge for yourself.


I tried it last night on Lawrence of Arabia Superbit (Std Def of course) blown-up to 116" wide. At that size I was reluctant to stick with EE setting of 2, it looked better to me at 1.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13051277
> 
> 
> I should be receiving an XA2 on Monday. I'd like to get some bang right out of the box, so I was wondering if anyone had a quick recommendation for settings for REON upscaling. From what I understand, it can depend somewhat on your display. I have a Samsung LNT-4061F. Does anyone have any display specific suggestions? Barring that, is there a consensus on what looks best as far as noise reduction, edge enhancement etc.? FW 2.7 or 2.8? I'm sure this has come up before, so my apologies. This is a long thread.




I have read multiple reviews and posts on the Reon picture settings few months ago when I bought the XA2. The consensus was that the Edge Enhancement improved picture quality and most seem to prefer it at 2. Mosquito and Random NR also improved picture quality when turned ON. An official review (can't remember which) indicated that detail was somewhat impaired with Block NR ON, so they advised keeping it OFF. With Panny 900, I obtained the best results with the with Edge Enhacement at 2, Mosquito and Random NR ON, but Block NR OFF. The nice thing about Reon is that you can pause a scene with fine detail and then adjust Picture Settings to determine what works best in your display.


John


----------



## gmitran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13043804
> 
> 
> Got my XA2 from Ubid sales, refurb by Toshiba w/ V2.5 now. I don't see option for Bitstream under Audio Settings. All I have is Auto, PCM, downmixed PCM. I have the Onkyo 705 now and wants the TrueHD sound via HDMI. Do I have to upgrade to V2.7 to see Bitstream option? Thx.



Upgrade to 2.7 but still not getting Bitstream option under Audio HDMI (I do see it under Audio SPDIF though and it is set to Bitstream) so I set it to Auto. My 705 TrueHD does lit up when I play Bourne Ultimatum though.










XA-2 is connected to 705 via HDMI so I'm assuming the Audio SPDIF setting is null, or is it? AFAIK, you can only get the 705 TrueHD to lit up if it's getting TrueHD signal via Bitstream.


I'm really confused now!!!


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13062736
> 
> 
> Upgrade to 2.7 but still not getting Bitstream option under Audio HDMI (I do see it under Audio SPDIF though and it is set to Bitstream) so I set it to Auto. My 705 TrueHD does lit up when I play Bourne Ultimatum though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XA-2 is connected to 705 via HDMI so I'm assuming the Audio SPDIF setting is null, or is it? AFAIK, you can only get the 705 TrueHD to lit up if it's getting TrueHD signal via Bitstream.
> 
> 
> I'm really confused now!!!



The way to bitstream the audio is set your HDMI to Auto....but that isnt the key...the key is set Direct Digital audio to ON, that should allow you to bitstream the audio to your 705.


----------



## gmitran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claw97000* /forum/post/13062817
> 
> 
> The way to bitstream the audio is set your HDMI to Auto....but that isnt the key...the key is set Direct Digital audio to ON, that should allow you to bitstream the audio to your 705.



OK, and I did set Direct Dig to On. So my 705 TrueHD sound is the best TrueHD signal you can get at this pt and my XA-2 is performing correctly?


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/13062911
> 
> 
> OK, and I did set Direct Dig to On. So my 705 TrueHD sound is the best TrueHD signal you can get at this pt and my XA-2 is performing correctly?



Correct!


----------



## audiophreak

I can get a b stock xa2 for 174. Is it worth picking up? I currently have a xa2 and a a35, i was thinking of replacing the a35. What are the downsides to buying a b stock player? Thanks


----------



## RonH54

I just got the Elite Receiver 94 a few weeks ago and I am still learning about it. Last week I purchased the Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player so I could send Bitstream audio to the 94 now I have a question. The only movie I have at the present time that states it has TrueHD is "Phantom of the Opera".The case for this movie says "Dolby Digital Plus and "Dolby TrueHD" When I start the movie the display on the 94 shows "Digital Plus" so I went to the audio setup area on the movie but I don't see any thing about "Dolby TrueHD". Is Digital Plus and TrueHD the same thing? Should my 94 display TrueHD? As far as I know I have the XA2 setup correctly with audio set up Bitstream,HDMI on Auto and Digital Direct is On.This maybe a more Receiver question than XA2 one but thought I would ask here also. Thanks for any info on this.


Opps..Never mind. I found the "TrueHD" setting in the Movie menu under Language not Audio.


Ron


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13062250
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post13006282
> 
> 
> There seems to be a problem with Paramount HD DVD's freezing.



Is this issue relevant at all playback settings or just 1080p24?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13070096
> 
> 
> Is this issue relevant at all playback settings or just 1080p24?



It seems only 1080p/24.

I'm using 2.7 and that's what other users recommend until Toshiba fixes it.


----------



## tdsnumbers

Does anyone know where a new Toshiba XA2 can be purchased? I've looked all over the net and all I can find for sale is refurbished units.


Is there any word on whether Toshiba has discontinued this unit? Sure looks like they have. If so, is it because they are coming out with the next generation player or getting out of the market due to the studios all backing Blu-Ray.


----------



## seymouru

Non-refurbished units are becoming scarce, so you'll be paying a premium price...

http://shopping.discovery.com/product-66134.html


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/13070882
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where a new Toshiba XA2 can be purchased? I've looked all over the net and all I can find for sale is refurbished units.



You can always try and pick up an Onkyo DV-HD805, if you're looking for a new, non-refurbished unit. I just got one for a decent price. Do a Froogle seach and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## swlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/13070882
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where a new Toshiba XA2 can be purchased? I've looked all over the net and all I can find for sale is refurbished units.



Try Value Electronics. They're an AVS Forum sponsor, and there have been lots of reports of satisfied customers on these pages .... They've got both the Toshiba HD-XA2 and Onkyo DV-HD805 in stock:
http://www.*********************/avstc.htm


----------



## OBSSSD

Where are the b stock XA2's for $174?


----------



## tdsnumbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swlee* /forum/post/13071299
> 
> 
> Try Value Electronics. They're an AVS Forum sponsor, and there have been lots of reports of satisfied customers on these pages .... They've got both the Toshiba HD-XA2 and Onkyo DV-HD805 in stock:
> http://www.*********************/avstc.htm



Thanks. Bought a new one from Value Electronics for $600. I called him. Really nice guy. The XA2 has definitely been discontinued. He got one of the last shipments of new ones. Limited quantities available.


----------



## HarBlar

ok, so I just threw in an sd disc, not so much to test the player out... Just cause I was bored and wanted to watch a movie. the movie is 12 monkeys and it played fine up until about 45 minutes in at which point I started getting stuttering, macroblocking, and overall horrible choppieness. Can't even watch it it's so bad. I took the disc out to see if it was scratched or something, but it's in perfect condition. I put the disc back in and navigated to the scene I was on... Played fine for about 3 minutes and then resumed the stuttering... I haven't tried any other discs to verify if it's the player or the disc yet. Anyone else had this problem?


So far the Hd has been perfect, save one lockup midway with Harry Potter OTP. did a reinitialization and fixed that no prob.


I'm hoping that it's just the disc... If it is no big loss. (I think I spent all of about $3 on it) But if this is going to be common place for SD (which I have a lot of) my Oppo is going to find it's way back in to my setup very quickly.


----------



## Omikron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seymouru* /forum/post/13071113
> 
> 
> Non-refurbished units are becoming scarce, so you'll be paying a premium price...
> 
> http://shopping.discovery.com/product-66134.html




Actually brand new XA2 is still readily available in Canada for MSRP $799, like Toshiba.ca website is selling them.


----------



## Salvador E.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/13073492
> 
> 
> Thanks. Bought a new one from Value Electronics for $600. I called him. Really nice guy. The XA2 has definitely been discontinued. He got one of the last shipments of new ones. Limited quantities available.



I too took the plunge and purchased a new one from Robert at VE. I just couldn't take the chance on a refurb and wonder if the player had been abused or not.


Sal


----------



## dmperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarBlar* /forum/post/13075323
> 
> 
> ok, so I just threw in an sd disc, not so much to test the player out... Just cause I was bored and wanted to watch a movie. the movie is 12 monkeys and it played fine up until about 45 minutes in at which point I started getting stuttering, macroblocking, and overall horrible choppieness. Can't even watch it it's so bad. I took the disc out to see if it was scratched or something, but it's in perfect condition. I put the disc back in and navigated to the scene I was on... Played fine for about 3 minutes and then resumed the stuttering... I haven't tried any other discs to verify if it's the player or the disc yet. Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> 
> So far the Hd has been perfect, save one lockup midway with Harry Potter OTP. did a reinitialization and fixed that no prob.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that it's just the disc... If it is no big loss. (I think I spent all of about $3 on it) But if this is going to be common place for SD (which I have a lot of) my Oppo is going to find it's way back in to my setup very quickly.



My experience is SD DVDs work beautifully. In fact, they work so well I've gone back to watching my older movies, and find them almost as enjoyable to watch as the HD-DVDs. The XA2 does a marvelous job of upconverting SD to something very watchable. The disc in question (12 monkeys) was either defective or needed a good cleaning. I find I have to frequently clean discs after playing them a time or two. The XA2 is finicky that way. If you automatically give them a good cleaning before starting them up, you'll save yourself a lot of aggravation.

Mike


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salvador E.* /forum/post/13075367
> 
> 
> I too took the plunge and purchased a new one from Robert at VE. I just couldn't take the chance on a refurb and wonder if the player had been abused or not.
> 
> 
> Sal



I ordered a refurb on the theory that people who shell out $600-$800 for a piece of consumer electronics probably aren't going to abuse them...and most likely returned it because they didn't have the patience for firmware upgrades or found it too complicated to use. I would have more reservations about getting a refurb A3 that was originally bought in Wally World for $99.


My XA2 should arrive Wednesday so I'll know for sure if my gamble paid off...but I still have an A30 for backup just in case.


----------



## Itsdon

My refurb. from Overstock was flawless in every way. Indistinguishable from a 'new' one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13077754
> 
> 
> My refurb. from Overstock was flawless in every way. Indistinguishable from a 'new' one.



DITTO


----------



## RonH54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13077754
> 
> 
> My refurb. from Overstock was flawless in every way. Indistinguishable from a 'new' one.



Ditto. If it wasn't for the "Refurb" tab on the back of the unit you would think it was new.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarBlar* /forum/post/13075323
> 
> 
> the movie is 12 monkeys and it played fine up until about 45 minutes in at which point I started getting stuttering, macroblocking, and overall horrible choppieness. Can't even watch it it's so bad.



I have this experience only when playing burned DVD+R discs that were burned on a Vista computer using the preinstalled Roxio Creator Basic software. Discs burned on DVD-R or on an XP computer using Nero seem to be fine. Store bought DVDs also play fine.


----------



## HarBlar

I'm guessing it's just a bad encode on the disc. It was brand new out of the box never watched, so it didn't need a cleaning. the disc was spotless. I threw in a another sd movie and it played perfect. I haven't had a chance to try 12 monkeys on another player yet... Hopefully thats the case. I don't want to have to rely on my coming bluray player for upconversion.


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


Got an email from Netflix today saying their are going to BR exclusivly.


That's too bad. I still won't give up my XA2.


Splotto


----------



## mike171979

To all of you that have sent in your XA2 for repair.


The Toshiba Rep I talked to informed me to just send in the unit, and none of the accessories.


But from what I read, most people are just getting a new one in return, because Toshiba can't fix or won't fix what is wrong with the player, so they give you a new one.


Does this happen, and if it does, what do you do with the extra remote?


----------



## Gary J

keep the batteries.


----------



## jclem

I have the XA2 and now that I have a 1080p PJ, I bought the DVE-HD disc to help set it up. How do I navigate throught the "title's" without a 'title' button? I've only been able to get to a few of the sections--'swelltone', rollercoaster, restaraunt scene, etc and the real hi-tech callibration patterns, but none of the earlier chapters 3, 4,5 that talk you through the test patterns. There must be a way, with the 'menu' top menu' 'enter' buttons??, but I couldn't figure it out. Please help, Thanks


----------



## jclem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/13082277
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> Got an email from Netflix today saying their are going to BR exclusivly.
> 
> 
> That's too bad. I still won't give up my XA2.
> 
> 
> Splotto



I didn't get that Netflix email until after I sent them a nasty email because I had heard, elsewhere, about them dropping HD-DVD. I still don't regret having been an early adopter of HD-DVD. Hell, their players were 1/2 the price of BR, plus I've been able to enjoy (and will still be able to enjoy) the HD discs that I have bought. In addition, it's a very good SD disc player. I am also a very happy VUDU owner, so I'll be able to dump Netflix. My 2 cents!


----------



## RonH54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13079807
> 
> 
> I have this experience only when playing burned DVD+R discs that were burned on a Vista computer using the preinstalled Roxio Creator Basic software. Discs burned on DVD-R or on an XP computer using Nero seem to be fine. Store bought DVDs also play fine.



My dad has alot of problems with DVDs he has burnt with Vista also.I am going to take him back to XP since he never had any problems with XP produced DVDs. I feel there are still compatibility problems with DVD burning Software and Vista even though MS says there isn't.


----------



## OBSSSD

Where can I get the cheapest refurb XA2 right now?


----------



## eviltwincustoms

I just picked up my XA2 and hooked it up and moved by BluRay 1400 to another location. I have a Pioneer 5010 and wanted to know if anyone has any suggested settings for the Toshiba for SD movies?

If someone can point me to a Posting Number or Thread it would be appreciated.


I am still reading through the quirks with the player, can anyone tell me as well does the player respond really slow to the remote? It is like I have to push the down arrow numerous times when in a Memu.


Thanks,


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/13082277
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> Got an email from Netflix today saying their are going to BR exclusivly.
> 
> 
> That's too bad. I still won't give up my XA2.
> 
> 
> Splotto



When I heard that news, I was thinking maybe I should sell mine. I would need to buy the Denon Blu-ray player with the Reon chip in it for SD DVD upconversion, I guess.


Mark


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/13089343
> 
> 
> When I heard that news, I was thinking maybe I should sell mine. I would need to buy the Denon Blu-ray player with the Reon chip in it for SD DVD upconversion, I guess.
> 
> 
> Mark




Can you say $$$$


----------



## Ryan48

Hey guys I just got a XA2 and wanted to know what settings should I be using for SD DVD, I have a Samsung 4671 so It does 24hz, when I watch SD DVD should I be using up to 1080p/24hz or just 1080p? Does 1080p/24hz introduce artifacts into SD DVD content? I hope all that made sense, Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryan48* /forum/post/13094826
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just got a XA2 and wanted to know what settings should I be using for SD DVD, I have a Samsung 4671 so It does 24hz, when I watch SD DVD should I be using up to 1080p/24hz or just 1080p? Does 1080p/24hz introduce artifacts into SD DVD content? I hope all that made sense, Thanks Ryan.



I don't think 1080p/24hz will give you any benefit on SD DVD. Set it to 1080p. Your more important concerns are the picture controls that are offered on the XA2. I noticed a huge difference in picture quality of SD DVD's when I tweaked those settings.


----------



## longhaul747

I received a refurb XA2 today that arrived DOA. All I get is the "WELCOME" screen and nothing else. No HDMI output or component output. When I try to open the tray it just beeps. The only way to power down the unit is to unplug it from the wall. I suspect its as good as dead but thought i would ask if anyone had any trouble shooting ideas?


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eviltwincustoms* /forum/post/13089216
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer 5010 and wanted to know if anyone has any suggested settings for the Toshiba for SD movies?
> 
> If someone can point me to a Posting Number or Thread it would be appreciated.
> 
> I am still reading through the quirks with the player, can anyone tell me as well does the player respond really slow to the remote?



This may give you a bit of a starting point.


Using the "Picture" button on the remote (top left, 3rd button down) a box comes up on the screen during playback. You have 3 settings that can be customized.


I used various setup discs to calibrate and found that turning contrast down to -4 outputted a contrast level that provides the greates detail without being overlybright and washing out detail. If you leave it at "0" then turning contrast down on the monitor will not restore the lost detail. You can turn it up at the monitor a couple of notches to restore brightness without losing detail.


Set brightness to 0 or no more than +1.


Edge Enhancement if turned on affects BOTH HD and SD playback.

The +2 setting makes an amazing difference on SD playback bringing out more sharpness and detail but on certain discs seems to add some graininess. Movies that have an extra clean transfer can look remarkable at the +2 setting, otherwise +1 is a good compromise, providing more detail but without adding grain.

On HD playback it also gives the picture more detail but also adds some grain. I've begun using the +1 setting as a default where some extra sharpness and detail are added but without adding graininess.


Noise Reduction (If turned on ONLY works on SD playback):

1) Mosquito NR - Use it. It removes the pinpoint fuzziness in SD picture giving a real smoothness to the picture.

2) Block NR - Smooths out the blocky looking artifacts from compression BUT can create an odd looking shifting artifact (hard to describe) on smaller objects in the picture. Once noticed, I found it to be quite annoying so I leave this one off.

3) Random NR) Clears up random noise they say. I leave it on and don't notice a difference one way or another.


Since there are 3 settings you can customize you can set them differently for different circumstances and easily cycle through them to pick the best one for the current situation. This player is really amazing.


The above suggestions are based on the necessity of having your monitor setup correctly; contrast, color, brightness, sharpness, etc. If your monitor is not setup right then adjustments on your player are pretty much meaningless.


Hope this helps. Enjoy!


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhaul747* /forum/post/13094875
> 
> 
> I received a refurb XA2 today that arrived DOA. All I get is the "WELCOME" screen and nothing else. No HDMI output or component output. When I try to open the tray it just beeps. The only way to power down the unit is to unplug it from the wall. I suspect its as good as dead but thought i would ask if anyone had any trouble shooting ideas?



Sounds DOA for sure. Can't really offer any trouble shooting advice if you can't get a peep out of the unit to begin with. Try holding down on the power button for 30 seconds when it gets to the Welcome screen to attempt a reset, otherwise, can't think of much else.....where did u purchase it from? Here's to hoping they allow returns for DOA.


----------



## longhaul747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claw97000* /forum/post/13094951
> 
> 
> Sounds DOA for sure. Can't really offer any trouble shooting advice if you can't get a peep out of the unit to begin with. Try holding down on the power button for 30 seconds when it gets to the Welcome screen to attempt a reset, otherwise, can't think of much else.....where did u purchase it from? Here's to hoping they allow returns for DOA.



Thanks for the advice. I just tried that and still nothing. It won't power down or anything. If its powered OFF it will stay off until you hit the power button. Once ON though it stays ON. DOA for sure!!


I bought it from Refurb Depot. They did not do the best job packaging it. It arrived in the factory box with one flap open. Sadly I was not home when the UPS driver came and he just left it on my porch. Otherwise I would have likely refused shipment. When I opened it the player was in perfect shape though. Only the remote looked used (slightly well used actually). After removing it from my TV I gave it a gentle shake and I don't hear anything inside. I suspect the player hardware is fine but software side is all messed up. It sort of reminds me of what happens to some players when you have an unsuccessful firmware upgrade.


At first I was just going to contact Refurb Depot and ship it back and try and forget about it. They have some kind of a 30 day policy of some sort but its pretty flaky when you read it. I think first I will contact Toshiba. I believe a few members here got pretty good service from Toshiba. They shipped a replacement unit and you swap the good one for the bad one and ship the bad one back.


----------



## calentz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhaul747* /forum/post/13095131
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I just tried that and still nothing. It won't power down or anything. If its powered OFF it will stay off until you hit the power button. Once ON though it stays ON. DOA for sure!!
> 
> 
> I bought it from Refurb Depot. They did not do the best job packaging it. It arrived in the factory box with one flap open. Sadly I was not home when the UPS driver came and he just left it on my porch. Otherwise I would have likely refused shipment. When I opened it the player was in perfect shape though. Only the remote looked used (slightly well used actually). After removing it from my TV I gave it a gentle shake and I don't hear anything inside. I suspect the player hardware is fine but software side is all messed up. It sort of reminds me of what happens to some players when you have an unsuccessful firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> At first I was just going to contact Refurb Depot and ship it back and try and forget about it. They have some kind of a 30 day policy of some sort but its pretty flaky when you read it. I think first I will contact Toshiba. I believe a few members here got pretty good service from Toshiba. They shipped a replacement unit and you swap the good one for the bad one and ship the bad one back.



You might try a manual eject of the disk. Drop the lower access door to expose a little hole below the drive. Take a large paper clip and straighten one leg of it out. With the power disconnected, stick the paperclip into the hole and push thus manually ejecting the slide. (Rember the beeping? The slide might be jammed.)

Carl


----------



## Laserfan

And if you can get the disc door open it might be worth a try to put a firmware update disc into it... probably won't work but ya never know til ya try.


----------



## longhaul747

Thanks for all the tips.


Its still DOA so I called Toshiba. They are sending me some shipping labels and it will be sent back to there service center at there expense. It might be repaired or exchanged depending on what is actually wrong. They said it will take about 2 weeks typically from the time I called until I get it back.


So Toshiba was pretty good to work with and if all goes to plan I should have it working or a working XA2 in about 2 weeks.


----------



## maalourm

I just received my XA2 from Overstock.com, perfect condition. I have no idea how to check what FW version it's on, I went into Setup, Maintenance and Update and I see 1.5/T20T. Does that mean I'm on V1.5? Is that possible when we're up to 2.8? Can someone help?


Thanks,


----------



## maalourm

Downloaded V2.8, burned the ISO file on CD-R, put it in the XA2 and got This Disc is Not DVD Format ... What am I missing?


Thanks,


----------



## yoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maalourm* /forum/post/13115355
> 
> 
> Downloaded V2.8, burned the ISO file on CD-R, put it in the XA2 and got This Disc is Not DVD Format ... What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Try turning off the player with the ISO disc in the tray in the open position. Then turn on the player. On turn on the updating process will start.


Yoong


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhaul747* /forum/post/13100821
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> 
> Its still DOA so I called Toshiba. They are sending me some shipping labels and it will be sent back to there service center at there expense. It might be repaired or exchanged depending on what is actually wrong. They said it will take about 2 weeks typically from the time I called until I get it back.
> 
> 
> So Toshiba was pretty good to work with and if all goes to plan I should have it working or a working XA2 in about 2 weeks.



Wow...they are paying shipping both ways for your refurb? I just recieved my XA2 refurb from Overstock.com yesterday with the exact same problem as yours..called Toshiba and was told that refurbs don't qualify for two way shipping...I paid nearly $17 this morning to ship mine to a service center.


----------



## longhaul747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/13119642
> 
> 
> Wow...they are paying shipping both ways for your refurb? I just recieved my XA2 refurb from Overstock.com yesterday with the exact same problem as yours..called Toshiba and was told that refurbs don't qualify for two way shipping...I paid nearly $17 this morning to ship mine to a service center.



They originally wanted to have me pay for shipping back to the service center. I asked since it arrived DOA and this really should not have happened to a refurb will you guys cover the shipping? The customer service person went to go talk with a supervisor and he said Toshiba would cover the shipping. It would just take a couple of extra days wait for the shipping labels to arrive.


Now that I think about it paying the $17 shipping might not be so bad after all if I get it back sooner but oh well. Eventually I should get a working XA2.


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhaul747* /forum/post/13119834
> 
> 
> They originally wanted to have me pay for shipping back to the service center. I asked since it arrived DOA and this really should not have happened to a refurb will you guys cover the shipping? The customer service person went to go talk with a supervisor and he said Toshiba would cover the shipping. It would just take a couple of extra days wait for the shipping labels to arrive.
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it paying the $17 shipping might not be so bad after all if I get it back sooner but oh well. Eventually I should get a working XA2.



Yeah, if my player comes back working then I'll forget all about that 17 bucks. I just hope they don't update the firmware to 2.8...I've got a disk ready with 2.7.


----------



## RonH54

I was looking at a site overseas for the Jack Ryan Collection and it listed is a PAL. Is it correct the XA2 won't play these HD-DVDs unless it "hacked"?


Thanks


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonH54* /forum/post/13127587
> 
> 
> I was looking at a site overseas for the Jack Ryan Collection and it listed is a PAL. Is it correct the XA2 won't play these HD-DVDs unless it "hacked"?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No the hack effects SD DVD's.HD DVD's will play on any HD DVD player in any country.


----------



## RonH54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13127653
> 
> 
> No the hack effects SD DVD's.HD DVD's will play on any player in any country.




Thanks for the quick response and info. I thought the XA2 would play any HD-DVD but then I saw the word "PAL" and wanted to be 100% sure.


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonH54* /forum/post/13127670
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and info. I thought the XA2 would play any HD-DVD but then I saw the word "PAL" and wanted to be 100% sure.



I'm pretty sure that's a misprint...HD-DVD's are HD-DVD's and will play on any player no matter what country they are sold in. This is one of the things that makes me sad...a lot of current BD's are region coded and I'm sure that will be 100% very soon.


----------



## Degenerazn

I just bought this open boxed at bestbuy for $150. But I just found out it came w/ the HD-A3 remote. Will I be losing any options/drawbacks by using this remote as oppose to the actual XA2 remote?


----------



## scarecrow420

i have an XE1 running 2.7 firmware and an onkyo 705... bitstreaming of the codecs works most of the time however occasionally after fast forwarding and skipping chapters etc (usually trying to get to where i was up to before i stopped to go into the menu, or after a disc read error etc), the audio to my receiver suddenly just becomes a buzz or static type thing. I tried to search but its hard to know what to call this - buzz, static, corrupt sound... or is this what they call "motorboating" maybe?


Skipping a chapter fixes it when it happens, but i wonder if anyone else has experienced this... i always have Digital Direct mode on since i want my 705 to do the decoding and so far i have only tried Dolby Digital Plus discs - i have had this problem happen 3 times on 3 different movies (Planet Earth, The Kingdom and something else), always after significant amounts of FF/RR and/or chapter skipping etc.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarecrow420* /forum/post/13135254
> 
> 
> i have an XE1 running 2.7 firmware and an onkyo 705... bitstreaming of the codecs works most of the time however occasionally after fast forwarding and skipping chapters etc (usually trying to get to where i was up to before i stopped to go into the menu, or after a disc read error etc), the audio to my receiver suddenly just becomes a buzz or static type thing. I tried to search but its hard to know what to call this - buzz, static, corrupt sound... or is this what they call "motorboating" maybe?
> 
> 
> Skipping a chapter fixes it when it happens, but i wonder if anyone else has experienced this... i always have Digital Direct mode on since i want my 705 to do the decoding and so far i have only tried Dolby Digital Plus discs - i have had this problem happen 3 times on 3 different movies (Planet Earth, The Kingdom and something else), always after significant amounts of FF/RR and/or chapter skipping etc.



Its not frequent but i get what I call the screeches. When it happens I just start pressing buttons until it goes away. Once again, very infrequent.


----------



## voyager6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13134173
> 
> 
> I just bought this open boxed at bestbuy for $150. But I just found out it came w/ the HD-A3 remote. Will I be losing any options/drawbacks by using this remote as oppose to the actual XA2 remote?



You might want to see if it has a button called 'Picture', which may be unique to the XA2. It allows on-screen adjustment of the Reon filters.


The A2 remote is also missing a couple of minor TV control buttons, but nothing else for controlling the HD-DVD player.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voyager6* /forum/post/13137869
> 
> 
> You might want to see if it has a button called 'Picture', which may be unique to the XA2. It allows on-screen adjustment of the Reon filters.
> 
> 
> The A2 remote is also missing a couple of minor TV control buttons, but nothing else for controlling the HD-DVD player.



Excellent point because to really get the best picture from the AX2 especially for SD upconversion you have to able to access the Picture Edit menu from the Picture button on the remote.


The AX2 remote has backlighting and is longer and heavier than that of the A3 remote which I thought was awkward and poorly balanced.

The missing buttons for controlling the TV include a TV on/off button and input select button both of which I find very usefull, but it is the Picture button that is the most important "missing" button.

I had an A3 briefly but can't remember if the remote has a Picture button. I don't think so as it doesn't have any picture adjustment options.


Regardless... getting one for $150 was outstanding.


----------



## rik1010

Re: AX2 missing remote - You can order a new remote from Toshiba BUT will probably pay as much as you paid for the player. Try going back to the store, find a helpful salesman, describe what the correct remote looks like (show him the picture from the owner's manual) and get him to scour the back room/stock room, lunch room etc. for you and see if he can find the proper remote... bet it's there somewhere. Offer a $10 or $20 finders incentive.


----------



## scarecrow420

and if you are considering spending money on the remote side of things, just get a logitech harmony instead... Even the cheapie 525 model i have (less than $90 AUD) is great, and means i dont even worry about the remotes for any other device in my system. All the XA2/XE1 codes (including PICTURE command) are in the database


----------



## scarecrow420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/13137298
> 
> 
> Its not frequent but i get what I call the screeches. When it happens I just start pressing buttons until it goes away. Once again, very infrequent.



i wouldnt call mine "screeching" though... it really is just a vibrating/stuttering kind of thing... you could make the sound with your lips (kinda like blowing rasberries!). But we probably are talking about the same thing, just using different terminology (thus ts hard tosearch if other people have had this issue as well). Does it only happen to you when using bitstreaming to your onkyo 705?


Anyone else have this audio issue happen?


Im a little disapointed by some of these problems... handshakes take ages, not very forgiving of discs, have to stop playback to access the setup menu, and then cant resume playback from where it left off, this audio problem that happens after fast forwarding etc... I mean i can put up with this stuff, but I wonder how many other people cop a ribbing about this kind of thing from their significant other, along the lines of "yeah great purchase, a $500 DVD player that doesnt even work as well as our 5 year old one". Then you factor in the whole "format war is over" stuff and its pretty hard to have a leg to stand on... Problem is, BluRay is no better when it comes to glitches, dirty discs, player problems etc. Maybe HDM is just too young for general acceptance


----------



## rik1010

On a different matter, has anyone else wondered how long Toshiba will support this player with firmware updates?

Rumour has it that Toshiba will officially announce an end to HD-DVD as early as tomorrow or at least within the next couple of weeks.

With few to none new HD-DVD movies coming out there will be no need for firmware updates except to fix/tweak current player capabilities.

I have firmware 2.801 (according to downloaded file, player just says 2.8) but understand that this firmware version didn't work out too well for some people so it would be nice if Toshiba at least commits to one final be-all and end-all firmware update before they commit every last tech/engineer to blu-ray.

This is the best upconverting player out there and is Toshiba's HD-DVD legacy player so hopefully it can be firmware updated to be the very best that it can be.


----------



## Claw97000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13139603
> 
> 
> On a different matter, has anyone else wondered how long Toshiba will support this player with firmware updates?
> 
> Rumour has it that Toshiba will officially announce an end to HD-DVD as early as tomorrow or at least within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> With few to none new HD-DVD movies coming out there will be no need for firmware updates except to fix/tweak current player capabilities.
> 
> I have firmware 2.801 (according to downloaded file, player just says 2.8) but understand that this firmware version didn't work out too well for some people so it would be nice if Toshiba at least commits to one final be-all and end-all firmware update before they commit every last tech/engineer to blu-ray.
> 
> This is the best upconverting player out there and is Toshiba's HD-DVD legacy player so hopefully it can be firmware updated to be the very best that it can be.



I'm hoping for the same thing. I got a 2.8 from Overstock that was so buggy it was nuts. Sent it back and have a 2.7 fw disc ready to go when I get my replacement. It would be nice for one final fw to fix the problems created by 2.8. The A3-35 series recently got a 2.0 that also caused more problems than it fixed, but with that fw I have a feeling it will be the last those players ever see, considering they jumped from 1.3 to 2.0, a nice round number to end things on. With that in mind maybe we will get a 3.0 as our "last one".


----------



## Degenerazn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarecrow420* /forum/post/13139557
> 
> 
> and if you are considering spending money on the remote side of things, just get a logitech harmony instead... Even the cheapie 525 model i have (less than $90 AUD) is great, and means i dont even worry about the remotes for any other device in my system. All the XA2/XE1 codes (including PICTURE command) are in the database



Yea, I wasn't all that concerned on getting the actual XA2 remote, I'll probably stop by the store and see if they have it in stock. But I do plan on getting a Logitech Harmony remote sometimes soon, either the 880 or Advanced One. As long as they can fully function the XA2 player 100%, I'm not gonna worry too much about it.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13139970
> 
> 
> Yea, I wasn't all that concerned on getting the actual XA2 remote, I'll probably stop by the store and see if they have it in stock. But I do plan on getting a Logitech Harmony remote sometimes soon, either the 880 or Advanced One. As long as they can fully function the XA2 player 100%, I'm not gonna worry too much about it.



I am completely flabbergasted at the question then. Does the Harmony have all the codes is a reasonable question, but if you don't even care which original remote, ....


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maalourm* /forum/post/13115355
> 
> 
> Downloaded V2.8, burned the ISO file on CD-R, put it in the XA2 and got This Disc is Not DVD Format ... What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



You can't do a drag and drop copy with an iso...also try burning on the slowest speed possible to eliminate chances of an error.


----------



## Degenerazn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/13140211
> 
> 
> I am completely flabbergasted at the question then. Does the Harmony have all the codes is a reasonable question, but if you don't even care which original remote, ....



Why are you so flabbergasted? I bought an XA2 and it didn't come w/ the original remote, I just wanted to know which buttons are missing. So sorry if my question offended you...no not really.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13139970
> 
> 
> Yea, I wasn't all that concerned on getting the actual XA2 remote, I'll probably stop by the store and see if they have it in stock. But I do plan on getting a Logitech Harmony remote sometimes soon, either the 880 or Advanced One. As long as they can fully function the XA2 player 100%, I'm not gonna worry too much about it.




Do ask AVS for a quote on MX900 before you buy the 880/890. The URC remote is *SO* much better it's that it's not even a fair fight IMO. I own both!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13141535
> 
> 
> Why are you so flabbergasted? I bought an XA2 and it didn't come w/ the original remote, I just wanted to know which buttons are missing. So sorry if my question offended you...no not really.



He's always easily flabbergasted. Yes, the Harmony includes everything for the XA-2. And if anything is not convenient you can add it to the soft-keys.


----------



## tdsnumbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claw97000* /forum/post/13142711
> 
> 
> Sure, maybe it'll happen tomorrow, but we have heard nothing official from the company...yet.



You will... this week or next. Take it to the bank.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13141535
> 
> 
> Why are you so flabbergasted? I bought an XA2 and it didn't come w/ the original remote, I just wanted to know which buttons are missing. So sorry if my question offended you...no not really.



Yes I'm easily flabbergasted.







You always intended to look for a XA2 remote. There are repeated posts in this thread that the Picture button is missing on non-XA2 remotes & that it is included in the Harmony database (searching is your friend). The flabbergasted part is that you would have saved about 10 posts if you just asked the Harmony question if that is what you were planning to do. It would have been answered in one post, vs wasting peoples time, which you wasted anyways by not using the search. I'm glad you are a happy new owner of an XA2 which will work tremendously with a Harmony remote, well


> Quote:
> ...no not really.


----------



## sharepoint

Wow, peeps are sure dumping their players on eBay now that an announcement is imminent.


I like mine and will be keeping it (provided Toshiba sends a working unit back to me).


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdsnumbers* /forum/post/13144232
> 
> 
> You will... this week or next. Take it to the bank.



When I make my deposit the bank asks me to state exactly what I'm depositing.....what would that be Mr. Nostradamus?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/13147368
> 
> 
> When I make my deposit the bank asks me to state exactly what I'm depositing.....what would that be Mr. Nostradamus?



Happy orphans??


----------



## billbillw

I'm just curious. Has anyone with the XA2 hooked to a Sony A3000 series TV ever seen the Sony display indicate 1080p/24 when watching the XA2? I'm talking about when you hit the display/info button on the TV remote.


I ask because I recently added the XA2 to my system, (A3000, Onkyo SR805, and Panny BD30).


I have both the Panny and the XA2 setup to send 24p to the A3000. When the Panny is playing BD movies, the Sony clearly indicates that it is receiving 1080p/24 when I hit the display button (for the TV).


However, when I'm watching HD movies on the XA2 (v2.7 firmware), I do not get the 24p indication on the TV (using the TV's display info), just the 1080p indication. Odd thing, when I hit the XA2 info/display button, it says it is sending 24p. It also says it is sending 24p when I watch SD movies.


Picture quality is excellent regardless, but I just thought it was strange that the TV doesn't show it as being 24p when the XA2 does.


----------



## eviltwincustoms

Ok, I have a few stupid questions for those of you that have had your XA2 for quite some time. I have only had mine for 2 weeks now and love it but not sure if I am seeing some quirks or if this is just how the player is.


So on start up with HD DVD's and SD DVDs at times when I power it on it will say "MSG" and then the"Welcome" message will come up. Is this anything to worry about? I have read where some owners are getting the dredded MSG error message and the player will not work. Mine will pop up at times and I have not had any issues with playing any DVD's.


Another thing I have noticed when I eject the DVD it shows on the screen the player opening up and then when I take the disc out and the door closes the player doesn't go to a Toshiba Screen it will say "NO DISC" or some message like that. So it doesn't act like it is in a state to wait for another disc it thinks that the disc is missing. Is this normal?


I am running on FW 2.7 and was told that the player when I bought it was upgraded to this version with out any issues.


Then my last question as the user before me was just wanting to know how the display will show it is sending 24p on the player. I have set the Menu to 1080p/24 and Film. Then on my Pioneer 5010 when I hit display it shows something my Blu Ray doesn't and it says 36bits 1080p and Movie and Dot by Dot.

What does it mean when it says the 36bits? as my Blu Ray doesn't say this?


Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13147963
> 
> 
> I'm just curious. Has anyone with the XA2 hooked to a Sony A3000 series TV ever seen the Sony display indicate 1080p/24 when watching the XA2? I'm talking about when you hit the display/info button on the TV remote.
> 
> 
> I ask because I recently added the XA2 to my system, (A3000, Onkyo SR805, and Panny BD30).
> 
> 
> I have both the Panny and the XA2 setup to send 24p to the A3000. When the Panny is playing BD movies, the Sony clearly indicates that it is receiving 1080p/24 when I hit the display button (for the TV).
> 
> 
> However, when I'm watching HD movies on the XA2 (v2.7 firmware), I do not get the 24p indication on the TV (using the TV's display info), just the 1080p indication. Odd thing, when I hit the XA2 info/display button, it says it is sending 24p. It also says it is sending 24p when I watch SD movies.
> 
> 
> Picture quality is excellent regardless, but I just thought it was strange that the TV doesn't show it as being 24p when the XA2 does.



My XA2 to my A3000 via my Onk 705 will show 1080p/24 on the A3000.


The XA2 is inconsistent when it comes to staying in 24hz mode. As often as not, I need to stop the movie and go into setup, I don't have to change anything, just visit in setup for a bit then exit out to the movie and it will be in 24 hz when it originally started up in 60.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13147963
> 
> 
> I'm just curious. Has anyone with the XA2 hooked to a Sony A3000 series TV ever seen the Sony display indicate 1080p/24 when watching the XA2? I'm talking about when you hit the display/info button on the TV remote.
> 
> 
> I ask because I recently added the XA2 to my system, (A3000, Onkyo SR805, and Panny BD30).
> 
> 
> I have both the Panny and the XA2 setup to send 24p to the A3000. When the Panny is playing BD movies, the Sony clearly indicates that it is receiving 1080p/24 when I hit the display button (for the TV).
> 
> 
> However, when I'm watching HD movies on the XA2 (v2.7 firmware), I do not get the 24p indication on the TV (using the TV's display info), just the 1080p indication. Odd thing, when I hit the XA2 info/display button, it says it is sending 24p. It also says it is sending 24p when I watch SD movies.
> 
> 
> Picture quality is excellent regardless, but I just thought it was strange that the TV doesn't show it as being 24p when the XA2 does.



My XA2 to my A3000 via my Onk 705 will show 1080p/24 on the A3000.


The XA2 is inconsistent when it comes to staying in 24hz mode. As often as not, I need to stop the movie and go into setup, I don't have to change anything, just visit in setup for a bit then exit out to the movie and it will be in 24 hz when it originally started up in 60.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/13149633
> 
> 
> My XA2 to my A3000 via my Onk 705 will show 1080p/24 on the A3000.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is inconsistent when it comes to staying in 24hz mode. As often as not, I need to stop the movie and go into setup, I don't have to change anything, just visit in setup for a bit then exit out to the movie and it will be in 24 hz when it originally started up in 60.



Yes, but does the Sony info bar indicate 24p or the Toshiba info screen? On mine, the Toshiba info screen says 24p, but the Sony info does not. Like I said, there isn't any problem with the image, I just thought it was odd.


----------



## El Espectro

Quick question from a new owner. I haven't really had a chance to watch much on my XA2 yet, but I did notice something that bothers me. I watch a lot of SD DVD TV animation: Futurama, the simpsons, Aquateen, etc. I haven't checked any other animation out yet, but Futurama has WAY more noticable jaggies in the lines with the XA2 than my PS3. I tried forcing video mode, but that didn't help. The black lines in the animation on the PS3 are super smooth in comparison. Any help??


I hope it's just a setting I'm missing because I basically bought the XA2 for the upscaling. Maybe I'll have better luck when I try out more film and regular video based sources.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13150380
> 
> 
> Yes, but does the Sony info bar indicate 24p or the Toshiba info screen? On mine, the Toshiba info screen says 24p, but the Sony info does not. Like I said, there isn't any problem with the image, I just thought it was odd.



As I posted, "My XA2 to my A3000 via my Onk 705 will show 1080p/24 on the A3000." The display on the A3000 says 24 (upper right corner), just like it does for my blu-ray player. IMO, you aren't passing 24 if the Sony doesn't show it. If you have an Onk xx5 series receiver you can see whats going through HDMI by holding down the display button on the front of the receiver for a couple of seconds, good for troubleshooting.


I don't recall an instance where the XA2 shows 24 and the Sony doesn't and I always check them.


----------



## chevydiddy

Who Wants To Sell Me There Xa2...?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevydiddy* /forum/post/13155391
> 
> 
> Who Wants To Sell Me There Xa2...?



It is a great upconverting DVD player. At the fire sale prices these will be going for, it will be the cheapest player with a Reon chip in it. That said, I am keeping mine.


Mark


----------



## sharepoint

.....


----------



## chevydiddy

Im In The Market For Xa2.... Let Me Here Those Offers.. Ready To Buy Maybe Two...


----------



## TV Casualty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharepoint* /forum/post/13155526
> 
> 
> It's official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ is reporting...
> 
> 
> Toshiba Exits HD DVD Business, Ceding Market to Sony's Blu-ray



LOL...you should have been here a few hours ago when it first hit, we had nearly identical posts for half a page.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevydiddy* /forum/post/13155391
> 
> 
> Who Wants To Sell Me There Xa2...?



Bought mine last week, and im keeping it forever










Bring on the software firesales!


----------



## chevydiddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13155741
> 
> 
> Bought mine last week, and im keeping it forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the software firesales!



ok thats nice...


----------



## PaulBryant

Would I see a big difference with upconversion on the XA2 compared to my 2 year old Denon with a Faroudja processor? If not, I'm probably going to just get an A30


----------



## Kocheese99

Just picked up the XA2 on Friday and the first few discs i played were perfect. But on Sunday i was watching CSI on it and i put in a new disc and i started getting Macroblocking and stuttering like crazy. I checked the disc but it was clean, i tried a different disc and it did the same thing. Tried about 3 or 4 others and it keeps happening on all of them. I have firmware 2.7 and its hooked up to Samsung 5687 1080p. I called Toshiba and they told me to update the firmware. Anybody else have this problem and how did you solve it? Thanks


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13155741
> 
> 
> Bought mine last week, and im keeping it forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the software firesales!



Keeping mine too


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13151896
> 
> 
> Quick question from a new owner. I haven't really had a chance to watch much on my XA2 yet, but I did notice something that bothers me. I watch a lot of SD DVD TV animation: Futurama, the simpsons, Aquateen, etc. I haven't checked any other animation out yet, but Futurama has WAY more noticable jaggies in the lines with the XA2 than my PS3. I tried forcing video mode, but that didn't help. The black lines in the animation on the PS3 are super smooth in comparison. Any help??
> 
> 
> I hope it's just a setting I'm missing because I basically bought the XA2 for the upscaling. Maybe I'll have better luck when I try out more film and regular video based sources.



Are you watching it in 1080p/24?, If so, try watching in 1080p/60 only.


1080p/24 can look awful when upconverting SD DVD's.


----------



## tdsnumbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/13147368
> 
> 
> When I make my deposit the bank asks me to state exactly what I'm depositing.....what would that be Mr. Nostradamus?




That Toshiba quit making HD DVD players, of course.


http://www.marketwatch.com/news/stor...5F8ACBE2CA8%7D 


Toshiba quits next-generation DVD; to invest in chips


By Hiroyuki Kachi

Last update: 7:01 a.m. EST Feb. 19, 2008


TOKYO (MarketWatch) -- Toshiba Corp. (6501.TO) formally announced Tuesday that it will discontinue its next-generation DVD business, a move that will likely close the books on what had become one of the consumer electronics industry's biggest format battles.


But in a sign of its determination to bounce back quickly by investing heavily in other business areas, the Japanese electronics company at the same time unveiled a plan to spend together with its partner SanDisk Corp.


The Tokyo-based electronics conglomerate said it will cease research and production of HD DVD equipment and will stop selling such products around March 31. Toshiba has so far sold about 1 million units of HD DVD equipment worldwide including players and recorders.


"We carefully assessed the long-term impact of continuing the so-called next generation format war and concluded that a swift decision will best help the market develop," said Toshiba President and Chief Executive Atsutoshi Nishida. "It was a tough decision. But it would have a big impact on our management if we continued" the HD DVD business.


The decision represents the defeat of the HD DVD format developed by Toshiba to the rival camp, led by Sony Corp. (6758.TO), whose DVD players and recorders operate on the Blu-ray Disc standard.


The high-definition DVD market is key for both the movie business and the consumer electronics industry, with sales of players and discs likely to provide a lucrative stream of revenue for years to come. Both Sony and Toshiba have poured significant resources into their efforts to win customers over to their formats.


Sony is part of a Blu-ray consortium that includes Japan's Matsushita Electric Industrial Co. (6752.TO) and Samsung Electronics Co. (005930.SE) of South Korea. In addition to Toshiba, HD DVD backers include Japan's NEC Corp. (6701.TO) and Sanyo Electric Co. (6764.TO), as well as Microsoft Corp.

MSFT 28.72, +0.41, +1.5%) and Intel Corp. (INTC:Intel Corporation


Toshiba said it still doesn't know what impact from its decision to pull out of HD DVD activities will have on its earnings.


"We are reviewing our earnings outlook for this fiscal year ending March and will release details once the review is determined," the company said in a release.


In the battle for a high-definition successor to the current generation of DVDs, both parties have gone eye to eye to promote their own formats after they failed to avoid a repeat of the VHS-vs-Beta battle of the early 1980s.

But the Blue-ray format recently gained traction. Time Warner Inc.'s (TWX) Warner Bros. movie studio decided last month to support Blu-ray exclusively. Warner's announcement was effectively a death blow for HD DVD technology. In the past week, major retailers such as consumer-electronics giant Best Buy Co. Inc. and Wal-Mart all sided with Blu-ray.


"The change in Warner Bros.' decision was a real bolt out of the blue. The impact was large as U.S. retailers reacted to this" decision, Nishida said.

New Flash Memory Chip PlantsToshiba said the new flash memory chip plants are slated to kick off production in 2010, with each designed to churn out chips based on 300-millimeter wafers.


The new plants will be located in Yokkaichi, central Japan and Kitakami, northern Japan.


Toshiba, whose NAND flash memory operations have become an important driver of profits, said it will jointly invest and share output of chips with SanDisk at one of the new plants.


Flash memory is used to store data in electronic gadgets such as portable music players and mobile phones, and is starting to replace hard disk drives in laptop PCs.


Toshiba is the world's second-largest NAND flash producer by revenue after Samsung Electronics Co. of South Korea.


Shares in Toshiba fell 0.6% to Y824 on the Tokyo Stock Exchange Tuesday after gaining 5.7% Monday.


----------



## carledwards

I'm keeping my A20 and should have my new XA2 on Friday!










I am salivating about the possibility of filling in my film library for a fraction of the cost when they start blowing out those HD DVD's!


----------



## Gary J

I'm going to buy a Blu-Ray, put the XA-2 in the box and send it back as defective.


----------



## VeeArSix

just got my refurb XA-2 from ubid. came in great condition, no dings and the remote was in perfect condition. loaded up firmware 2.7, popped in Bourne Ultimatum, watched the whole thing w/o a hitch.


What are you guys using to calibrate your picture settings on the actual XA-2? (ie. the settings you can configure when you press "picture" on the remote). Sony blu rays often have a calibration section you can access and i'm also able to load jpeg calibration pics from USB on the PS3. are there any HD-DVD's w/ a test pattern besides the Avia one?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VeeArSix* /forum/post/13159215
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys using to calibrate your picture settings on the actual XA-2? (ie. the settings you can configure when you press "picture" on the remote). Sony blu rays often have a calibration section you can access and i'm also able to load jpeg calibration pics from USB on the PS3. are there any HD-DVD's w/ a test pattern besides the Avia one?




Avia is the only HD DVD I know of but I use DVE to calibrate.

I setup two profiles in Picture:

For high quality transfers I set Edge Enhancement to 2 and NR to Off.

For grainy poor quality transfers I set Edge Enhancement to Off and all NR(except block) to On.


----------



## El Espectro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13151896
> 
> 
> Quick question from a new owner. I haven't really had a chance to watch much on my XA2 yet, but I did notice something that bothers me. I watch a lot of SD DVD TV animation: Futurama, the simpsons, Aquateen, etc. I haven't checked any other animation out yet, but Futurama has WAY more noticable jaggies in the lines with the XA2 than my PS3. I tried forcing video mode, but that didn't help. The black lines in the animation on the PS3 are super smooth in comparison. Any help??
> 
> 
> I hope it's just a setting I'm missing because I basically bought the XA2 for the upscaling. Maybe I'll have better luck when I try out more film and regular video based sources.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/13157883
> 
> 
> Are you watching it in 1080p/24?, If so, try watching in 1080p/60 only.
> 
> 
> 1080p/24 can look awful when upconverting SD DVD's.




Thanks, but I tried that already. I set the XA2 to "up to 1080P" Someone else told me that the XA2 isn't very good with video based material, just film. Hmmm, more testing, maybe ebay or an ad on this board is in my future . . .


EDIT: if I select "up to 1080P" that is 60, right? I see the option to select 1080p/24, so I assume up to "1080P" is 60 by default?


----------



## gunshotx

Has anyone successfully connected a Toshiba XA-2 player with a Sony KDSR50XBR1 via HDMI?


I am having difficulties...


So far only the menus from the player are displayed, but once I put in a S-DVD or HD DVD to play, I get a black screen. I seems to be a handshake issue.


Has anyone had this problem?



Please help!!


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Espectro* /forum/post/13160235
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I tried that already. I set the XA2 to "up to 1080P" Someone else told me that the XA2 isn't very good with video based material, just film. Hmmm, more testing, maybe ebay or an ad on this board is in my future . . .
> 
> 
> EDIT: if I select "up to 1080P" that is 60, right? I see the option to select 1080p/24, so I assume up to "1080P" is 60 by default?



Yes, "up to 1080p" is 1080p/60.


Try setting it to 1080i when watching SD DVD, see it that helps, if you haven't already.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/13155381
> 
> 
> As I posted, "My XA2 to my A3000 via my Onk 705 will show 1080p/24 on the A3000." The display on the A3000 says 24 (upper right corner), just like it does for my blu-ray player. IMO, you aren't passing 24 if the Sony doesn't show it. If you have an Onk xx5 series receiver you can see whats going through HDMI by holding down the display button on the front of the receiver for a couple of seconds, good for troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> I don't recall an instance where the XA2 shows 24 and the Sony doesn't and I always check them.



Ok I checked tonight and for some reason, its not outputting 24p like it should be. The XA2 is set for "up to 24p." (v 2.7 firmware) The Toshiba info/display button brings up a screen that says output is 1080p/24hz, but the Onkyo says it is 1080p/60, and of course, that is why the A3000 isn't showing 24p.


Hmm. I re-initialized the player and its still the same. I know the TV works in 24p because my Bluray get it to go 24p every time.


Any ideas? Anyone with an XA2, Sony A3000 and the Onkyo 805 have this problem?


----------



## chevydiddy

hello who wants to sell me a xa2...?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevydiddy* /forum/post/13164278
> 
> 
> hello who wants to sell me a xa2...?



This really isn't a sale-a-thon thread. There are other areas of the forum for classifieds. I'm sure folks have noted repeated overtures and can PM you if interested in selling.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13164244
> 
> 
> Ok I checked tonight and for some reason, its not outputting 24p like it should be. The XA2 is set for "up to 24p." (v 2.7 firmware) The Toshiba info/display button brings up a screen that says output is 1080p/24hz, but the Onkyo says it is 1080p/60, and of course, that is why the A3000 isn't showing 24p.
> 
> 
> Hmm. I re-initialized the player and its still the same. I know the TV works in 24p because my Bluray get it to go 24p every time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone with an XA2, Sony A3000 and the Onkyo 805 have this problem?



I have seen this issue and it has been reported somewhere in this thread as well. I have an XA2 with FW 2.7 connected with HDMI to Integra DTC-9.8, which is then connected to a Panasonic PT-AE900 projector. Even if the XA2 may show 1080p/24 on its setup screen, the projector usually displays incoming signal as 1080i/60 when everything is first turned on. If you change the resolution on the XA2 to 720p (or anything other than 1080p/24) and then back to 1080p/24, then the projector will display that it is getting 1080p/24. Some people reported that simply entering the setup menu and then coming out will sometimes suffice to get the XA2 to send 1080p/24. Bottom line is that XA2 does not always send 1080p/24 even though it may be set to that resolution; toggling to a different resolution and back again will usually suffice. Also be sure to set it to "Film" mode.


John


----------



## REFLEX

While the XA2 upscaled DVD automatically, is it best to leave it on AUTO.... and I know its probably not best to apply noise reduction, but where can I do this. In the menu it doesn't even have this available... ?


----------



## Larry523




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulBryant* /forum/post/13156069
> 
> 
> Would I see a big difference with upconversion on the XA2 compared to my 2 year old Denon with a Faroudja processor? If not, I'm probably going to just get an A30



Paul, before I got my XA2 I had an Oppo 981 with the Faroudja processor (still have it, actually) and my Sony 5200ES AVR also has the chip. I can say the improvement with the XA2's Rean HQV is significant. It was noticeable immediately when I played an SD DVD that I'd just watched a few days earlier on the Oppo. If you can find an XA2, it'd probably be worth it, but good luck finding one. They're in demand because of their excellent upscaling, and in short supply for the same reason. Even though mySony PS3 is a pretty good upscaler (I'd rate it better than the Faroudja but not quite as good as the Reon) I'll be keeping my XA2 even though I only have about 10 HD-DVD titles and 30+ and growing Blu-rays.


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/13166238
> 
> 
> While the XA2 upscaled DVD automatically, is it best to leave it on AUTO.... and I know its probably not best to apply noise reduction, but where can I do this. In the menu it doesn't even have this available... ?



I leave mine in AUTO. The third button down on the top left row of buttons on the remote will bring up the custom settings. I use mosquito and block NR but not random NR. I set the three presets at 0 edge enhancement, 1, and 2, respectively. EE significantly helps SD DVDs in many cases.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13164244
> 
> 
> Ok I checked tonight and for some reason, its not outputting 24p like it should be. The XA2 is set for "up to 24p." (v 2.7 firmware) The Toshiba info/display button brings up a screen that says output is 1080p/24hz, but the Onkyo says it is 1080p/60, and of course, that is why the A3000 isn't showing 24p.
> 
> 
> Hmm. I re-initialized the player and its still the same. I know the TV works in 24p because my Bluray get it to go 24p every time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone with an XA2, Sony A3000 and the Onkyo 805 have this problem?



I re-checked last night and I had an SD DVD in the XA2, sure enough it initially came across as 1080p so I briefly visited set up in the XA2 menu went back to play and both the XA2 and A3000 display menus read 1080p/24.


My XA2 settings are: In "Auto - Film - Video" mine is Auto

My Resolution setting is: "Up to 1080p/24"


Since XA2 FW 2.7 doesn't have the 24hz "force" mode that 2.8 supposedly does (or doesn't?) it sounds to me like a EDID handshake issue. You could try to temporarily take the 805 out of the loop and see if it communicates better. I don't have a problem through my Onk 705 but in the interests of trouble shooting that may help.


Good luck.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/13166940
> 
> 
> I re-checked last night and I had an SD DVD in the XA2, sure enough it initially came across as 1080p so I briefly visited set up in the XA2 menu went back to play and both the XA2 and A3000 display menus read 1080p/24.
> 
> 
> My XA2 settings are: In "Auto - Film - Video" mine is Auto
> 
> My Resolution setting is: "Up to 1080p/24"
> 
> 
> Since XA2 FW 2.7 doesn't have the 24hz "force" mode that 2.8 supposedly does (or doesn't?) it sounds to me like a EDID handshake issue. You could try to temporarily take the 805 out of the loop and see if it communicates better. I don't have a problem through my Onk 705 but in the interests of trouble shooting that may help.
> 
> 
> Good luck.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen this issue and it has been reported somewhere in this thread as well. I have an XA2 with FW 2.7 connected with HDMI to Integra DTC-9.8, which is then connected to a Panasonic PT-AE900 projector. Even if the XA2 may show 1080p/24 on its setup screen, the projector usually displays incoming signal as 1080i/60 when everything is first turned on. If you change the resolution on the XA2 to 720p (or anything other than 1080p/24) and then back to 1080p/24, then the projector will display that it is getting 1080p/24. Some people reported that simply entering the setup menu and then coming out will sometimes suffice to get the XA2 to send 1080p/24. Bottom line is that XA2 does not always send 1080p/24 even though it may be set to that resolution; toggling to a different resolution and back again will usually suffice. Also be sure to set it to "Film" mode.
> 
> 
> John



I've tried changing the resolution multiple times and it doesn't change anything. I don't think this is an EDID issue because many users have the A3000/Onkyo 805 combo and don't have 24p problems. My own BD30 works perfect in 24p (while many people with Samsung TVs cannot get 24p to work with the BD30)


However, I discovered last night, that this unit has the shutdown bug







Strangely, when its set to 'up to 1080p/24hz', it doesn't happen (even though the unit is sending 1080p/60 (according to the Onkyo and the TV). As soon as I set it (and keep it) at 'up to 1080p', I can only get a few minutes into an HDDVD before it shuts down.


I guess this one is going back.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lonely Surfer* /forum/post/13166318
> 
> 
> I leave mine in AUTO. The third button down on the top left row of buttons on the remote will bring up the custom settings. I use mosquito and block NR but not random NR. I set the three presets at 0 edge enhancement, 1, and 2, respectively. EE significantly helps SD DVDs in many cases.



Same settings for me except I have Random NR on and Block NR off. I found that the block NR creates odd shifting artifacts on small static images in a picture. Once noticed I found it to be quite irritating. I haven't noticed any difference using Random NR one way or another so I just leave it on. Setting the 3 user setting for Edge Enhancement for 0, 1, and 2 makes it easy to switch to best one for each situation. A really clean transfer in SD looks best with +2 but it can add grain on less pristene transfers which then look better at +1. Only EE works also on HD which I usually set to 0 or +1 at the most.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13167178
> 
> 
> I've tried changing the resolution multiple times and it doesn't change anything. I don't think this is an EDID issue because many users have the A3000/Onkyo 805 combo and don't have 24p problems. My own BD30 works perfect in 24p (while many people with Samsung TVs cannot get 24p to work with the BD30)
> 
> 
> However, I discovered last night, that this unit has the shutdown bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, when its set to 'up to 1080p/24hz', it doesn't happen (even though the unit is sending 1080p/60 (according to the Onkyo and the TV). As soon as I set it (and keep it) at 'up to 1080p', I can only get a few minutes into an HDDVD before it shuts down.
> 
> 
> I guess this one is going back.



When 24p works can you see much of a difference?


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13168910
> 
> 
> When 24p works can you see much of a difference?



I dunno, I haven't been able to get 24p with the XA2, only with my BD30. With the BD30, I haven't bothered to compare 24p to 60p. I just assume that its the least processed (ie: straight from the Bluray to my TV) with no 3:2 needed.


That said, the HD movies I've watched on the XA2 look every bit as good as the Blurays on the BD30, so, in reality, with the XA2, there is probably not a big difference, if any, due to the quality of the REON's output in 60p.


----------



## Gary J

It's a lot more about frame rate conversion than processing and is way over-rated IMHO.


----------



## chipvideo

I can't seem to get my refurb XA2 to set those picture settings. For some reason it stays at off on all of them even when I hit the remote button and it even makes a sound.


So I have 3 user settings that are all zerod out and I cant change them. running the 2.7 rollback firmware. Tried the 2.8 and the jaggies were so bad I had to go back.


----------



## REFLEX

Thanks a lot, I'll have to fiddle around with these settings tonight.


----------



## billbillw

There is definitely something wrong with my unit. I upgraded to 2.8 software just to see what would happen, and when it was finished, and I powered it back on, I still got a VERUP. It took about 3 times of power cycling to get rid of it. According to the 2.8 upgrade thread, this is not supposed to happen. When it was done, everything seems fine, but even when I FORCE 24p in the framerate menu, it still outputs 60p. If I select Auto for the framerate, it select 60p and I get the shutdown bug within a few minutes.


Its going back for sure....


----------



## awtryau89

Does anyone know how to tell how many hours are on an XA-2. I have a couple more floor models locally going for good prices and I would like to know how many hours they have been used. Denon dvd players used to have a way you could check hours on the laser. I was hoping Toshiba had a service code as well. Thanks for any help.


I searched the thread but could not find an answer.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/13170335
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get my refurb XA2 to set those picture settings. For some reason it stays at off on all of them even when I hit the remote button and it even makes a sound.
> 
> 
> So I have 3 user settings that are all zerod out and I cant change them. running the 2.7 rollback firmware. Tried the 2.8 and the jaggies were so bad I had to go back.



The settings can only be called up and set when a DVD/HD-DVD movie is playing.

Once you call up the menu with the Picture button on the remote use the right cursor button to highlight edit and hit the OK button to enter the edit screen.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13173115
> 
> 
> The settings can only be called up and set when a DVD/HD-DVD movie is playing.
> 
> Once you call up the menu with the Picture button on the remote use the right cursor button to highlight edit and hit the OK button to enter the edit screen.



I already did that. I was into the settings where you can change contrast and all that stuff and when I click the curser button it doesnt change anything. I even tried with a normal dvd and still wouldnt work. Something is wrong.


I also have it running into my lumagen vision pro processor.



I just think for some reason the chip is locked and needs to be unlocked.


It was built in Jan 2007 and came with 1.4 firmware btw.


I really want to keep this unit so bad. Man is this unit a good built. The picture quality was noticable to me compared to even the A35.


I just cant see a hdm player getting any better than this unit. It is a tank. I cant believe how much it weighs. Must be a nice power supply inside.


----------



## abeas

I have a question I really would like an answer to if someone can please help me, as I need to know soon to take advantage of a deal I will "90%" be able to take advantage of. I have an A2, but hope to get the XA2 from someone selling it to me. It has firmware 2.8 on it currently. The main reason I want this is to take advantage of the analog 5.1 outputs. I have an Onkyo TX-SR602 with 5.1 multichannel inputs. Obviously, this is the connection I will make to finally enjoy DD+, DolbyTrue etc...

I remember reading a while back about there being some kind of issues with the subwoofer producing very very weak or no bass at all with the 5.1 connections. I remember also seeing a few certain settings that needed to be changed to help amend this problem. Can anyone please comment if this is still an issue and what settings I need to have selected (bitstream, pcm?? maybe) or whatever so I can enjoy the sound and commit to this deal if it goes through!! Maybe firmware fixed it? Please let me know about this issue. Thanks so much!


----------



## johnniemac

I just received my XA2 from uBid and it appears to be DOA. When I power it on WELCOME comes on the player. Maybe 30 seconds later a blue light comes on underneath the center of the player. That's it. Nothing is being output to the tv. I couldn't turn the player off so I held the power button down for about 10 seconds and it finally went off. I disconneted the hdmi cable and hooked it up with component cables. Powered it on and same result. I never saw anything being displayed on the tv. Outside of calling Toshiba tomorrow, any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Brassua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnniemac* /forum/post/13175063
> 
> 
> I just received my XA2 from uBid and it appears to be DOA. When I power it on WELCOME comes on the player. Maybe 30 seconds later a blue light comes on underneath the center of the player. That's it. Nothing is being output to the tv. I couldn't turn the player off so I held the power button down for about 10 seconds and it finally went off. I disconneted the hdmi cable and hooked it up with component cables. Powered it on and same result. I never saw anything being displayed on the tv. Outside of calling Toshiba tomorrow, any ideas? Thanks.



Try this, turn off unit, open up the front panel, is the switch set to # "2" position? If it's not set it to "2" and then turn the unit back on, this might do the trick.


----------



## jjubinvi

My refurbed XA2 is due here tomorrow (from Overstock) and I'm planning to install FW 2.7 on it immediately, heard that 2.8 can be problematic.


Can anyone provide me with a link to download the 2.7 FW for the U.S. version XA2? I Google'd it and could only find 2.8.


Thanks!


- Joe


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/13173253
> 
> 
> I already did that. I was into the settings where you can change contrast and all that stuff and when I click the curser button it doesnt change anything. I even tried with a normal dvd and still wouldnt work. Something is wrong.
> 
> 
> I just think for some reason the chip is locked and needs to be unlocked.
> 
> 
> It was built in Jan 2007 and came with 1.4 firmware btw.



OK, you can get into the Picture Settings menu, can you use the cursor up/down buttons to move to the different settings (Contast, Brightness, etc.)?

If you can, are you then hitting the OK button on the remote to call up the new menu for that particular setting? Moving the cursor left or right won't change the settings until you are at that next menu.


When you want to update the firmware you can find links on this site to take you to v2.7. if you want to use that. The current version is 2.8. I have that with no issues for my setup but many others seem to have problems with it at 1080p 24fps. Version 2.7 seemed to be less problematic.


----------



## Bookworm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnniemac* /forum/post/13175063
> 
> 
> I just received my XA2 from uBid and it appears to be DOA. When I power it on WELCOME comes on the player. Maybe 30 seconds later a blue light comes on underneath the center of the player. That's it. Nothing is being output to the tv. I couldn't turn the player off so I held the power button down for about 10 seconds and it finally went off. I disconneted the hdmi cable and hooked it up with component cables. Powered it on and same result. I never saw anything being displayed on the tv. Outside of calling Toshiba tomorrow, any ideas? Thanks.



I had the exact same result and called Toshiba. The tech had me unplug it for about 5 minutes and after plugging it back in and waiting, patiently, for a few minutes the setup screen popped up on my TV. I had the XA2 hooked up with HDMI to my receiver and HDMI to the TV. As Brassua said make sure that switch is in position 2, mine came that way.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13175798
> 
> 
> OK, you can get into the Picture Settings menu, can you use the cursor up/down buttons to move to the different settings (Contast, Brightness, etc.)?
> 
> If you can, are you then hitting the OK button on the remote to call up the new menu for that particular setting? Moving the cursor left or right won't change the settings until you are at that next menu.
> 
> 
> When you want to update the firmware you can find links on this site to take you to v2.7. if you want to use that. The current version is 2.8. I have that with no issues for my setup but many others seem to have problems with it at 1080p 24fps. Version 2.7 seemed to be less problematic.



Yes I can move the curser up and down on the contrast and briteness and the other stuff under that heading. I then point it to one of them that is default at zero and then move it to the left or right and nothing happens. How do you change the settings from zero to 1 or 2?


Also same thing with the MNR and other stuff.


Also the remote backlight doesnt work. I hit the button and it does nothing. Brand new remote looks just like the A1 except its black.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/13176500
> 
> 
> Yes I can move the curser up and down on the contrast and briteness and the other stuff under that heading. I then point it to one of them that is default at zero and then move it to the left or right and nothing happens. How do you change the settings from zero to 1 or 2?
> 
> 
> Also same thing with the MNR and other stuff.
> 
> 
> Also the remote backlight doesnt work. I hit the button and it does nothing. Brand new remote looks just like the A1 except its black.



Not sure about the picture settings but for the remote, hold down the backlight button for 10 seconds to enable it. It comes from the factory in the "off" state, don't know why. I didn't know either when my came in and I thought it was defective also.


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13176530
> 
> 
> Not sure about the picture settings but for the remote, hold down the backlight button for 10 seconds to enable it. It comes from the factory in the "off" state, don't know why. I didn't know either when my came in and I thought it was defective also.



Ok. I finally figured it out. You hit ok and then move the curser to make the settings. LOL. Tricky. So I have MNR on and EE at 2. I guess I should keep Block NR and Random NR off too?


Just trying to get the most out of it. Will only use the player for HD DVD. I dont watch regular dvd anymore.


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chipvideo* /forum/post/13176557
> 
> 
> Ok. I finally figured it out. You hit ok and then move the curser to make the settings. LOL. Tricky. So I have MNR on and EE at 2. I guess I should keep Block NR and Random NR off too?
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the most out of it. Will only use the player for HD DVD. I dont watch regular dvd anymore.



None of the noise reduction circuits work for HD-DVD...only standard def. Edge enhancement however does work with HD-DVD...but I would only use it for regular dvd's.


----------



## HTSS-TR

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...agement&page=9 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abeas* /forum/post/13174940
> 
> 
> I have a question I really would like an answer to if someone can please help me, as I need to know soon to take advantage of a deal I will "90%" be able to take advantage of. I have an A2, but hope to get the XA2 from someone selling it to me. It has firmware 2.8 on it currently. The main reason I want this is to take advantage of the analog 5.1 outputs. I have an Onkyo TX-SR602 with 5.1 multichannel inputs. Obviously, this is the connection I will make to finally enjoy DD+, DolbyTrue etc...
> 
> I remember reading a while back about there being some kind of issues with the subwoofer producing very very weak or no bass at all with the 5.1 connections. I remember also seeing a few certain settings that needed to be changed to help amend this problem. Can anyone please comment if this is still an issue and what settings I need to have selected (bitstream, pcm?? maybe) or whatever so I can enjoy the sound and commit to this deal if it goes through!! Maybe firmware fixed it? Please let me know about this issue. Thanks so much!


----------



## chipvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genjivn* /forum/post/13177039
> 
> 
> Is there a way to access the picture adjustment on the XA2 without the XA2 remote? I know that there is a picture button on the XA2 remote that my A2 remote does not have. BTW, I bought a open box XA2 without a remote so I use my A2 remote instead.



Buy a harmony remote. I have the 880 I bought 2 years ago and it still works. They also have a new one out that is nicer. I could not live without a universal remote.


----------



## genjivn

Is there a way to access the picture adjustment on the XA2 without the XA2 remote? I know that there is a picture button on the XA2 remote that my A2 remote does not have. BTW, I bought a open box XA2 without a remote so I use my A2 remote instead.


----------



## Degenerazn

How do you check which firmware is currently installed in the XA2? I just bought an open box and was wondering if it needs updating.


----------



## CochiseGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Degenerazn* /forum/post/13180151
> 
> 
> How do you check which firmware is currently installed in the XA2? I just bought an open box and was wondering if it needs updating.



In the Setup menu, go to Maintenance, and then Update. It will display the current FW version. The latest version is 2.8, but most folks seem to prefer 2.7. My refurb XA2 arrived Tuesday with 2.7, so I'm leaving it there.


----------



## rik1010

Please take this simply as a friendly suggestion.

Many very basic questions being asked are answered in the owner's manual.

Reading it will not only answer these basic questions but will inform you of things you may not have thought of or realized that the XA2 can or can't do. Possibly the referbished units don't come with an owner's manual but one can be downloaded from the Toshiba website. I had many of the same questions asked over the last few pages when I first got my XA2 but a 10 minute read thru the owner's manual answered them all.


----------



## Gary J

+1


+ use the thread search function


----------



## jjubinvi

Hi,


Just received a refurb'd XA2 from Overstock -- I had a quick question I was hoping someone could kindly (please







) help me with regarding operation. I had previously used an A2 over over a year now so I am familiar with toshiba's players (and the inevitable quirks which accompany them).


Here is my "problem":


When I playback SD-DVDS on the XA2 (in either 720p or 1080i) the menu/operational controls look "enlarged"/a little "off" while playing said SDDVD. To clarify: When I hit pause/stop/etc. while watching an SDDVD, it is rendered rather large and "weird" looking - almost as if it is being rendered in a much lower resolution than the picture itself (which is reported as being either 720/1080 by my tv, the dvd player, and my eyes, ha). When I hit stop, and you get the blue message "to resume playback blah blah) the blue rectangle is enlarged horizontally so that it nearly fills my screen. I do not get this while playing hd-dvds OR while playing sd-dvds on my A2 -- menu commands/info/etc. looks to be rendered as it should in terms of size/scale/etc.


...sorry if that is confusing, tried to explain it as best I could. Basically, XA2 + SDDVD = enlarged/weird looking menu commands (for example, the blue rectangle when you hit stop on a dvd or when you hit "display" while watching a movie to get the info w/ video/audio encode, time, etc.) whereas on the A2 they look much smaller and "properly" rendered (...same rectangle covers half the screen horizontally)...likewise they appear normal on the XA2 while playing HDDVDS. IS THIS NORMAL? Again, the picture on SDDVDS with the XA2 looks great, I'm just curious if my unit has some weird bug or if that is just the way the unit works. If someone with an XA2 could weigh in/check it out for me I'd really appreciate it...this is driving me crazy!!


Also, unit came with FW1.3..I upgraded to 2.7 after playing a movie or two just to see if that would change it.


Thanks for your help!!!


- Joe


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjubinvi* /forum/post/13183731
> 
> 
> When I hit stop, and you get the blue message "to resume playback blah blah) the blue rectangle is enlarged horizontally so that it nearly fills my screen. I do not get this while playing hd-dvds OR while playing sd-dvds on my A2 -- menu commands/info/etc. looks to be rendered as it should in terms of size/scale/etc.



Normal. The resume movie option doesn't work on HD-DVD so that box doesn't come up. With a SD DVD the box is nearly as wide as the screen but maybe 1/3 or 1/4 the height of the screen. The play/pause icons are not huge but certainly look low-res and cheap. These can be disabled in the setup menu by turning off OSD. I did and don't miss seeing them as it's obvious whether the movie is playing or paused. The movie resume message will still display though. I did enable the "beep" sound for the remote buttons so I know for sure a command has been sent.


----------



## jjubinvi

Excellent, good to hear. Glad someone could understand my mess of a post! Thanks alot!


- Joe


----------



## angelo913

I received my XA2 today. It had firmware 1.5 upgraded via ethernet to 2.8. My 65" RPCRT supports 1080i.


When I would watch the Transformers with Web Enabled Features -> Intelligence Mode with GPS Tracker and other stats the picture would be scaled down with data on top, left side and from the bottom of the screens. With the A1 the scaled down picture would have jaggies and wasn't pleasing to watch. Now with XA2 the scaled down picture looks superb and no jaggies, nigh and day difference even though I'm using 1080i.


Another happy XA2 owner!


...Angelo


----------



## jclem

I bought my xa2 from **************** many months ago and it's been working fine. I recently got a new PJ that handles 1080p, so I bought a DVE-HD disc (also from VE) to do a "tune-up". Well, I'm having difficulty navigating through the disc, I guess because the XA-2 doesn't have a "Title" button. I've only been able to see some pictures--roller coaster, waterfall, etc and some of the test patterns for experts with high tech equipment who know what they are doing. None of the Titles 3, 4,5 etc that sort of walk you through the test patterns for low-tech people like me.

I called VE 2 weeks ago and they said someone would call me back--nothing. I PM'ed Robert directly, about 1 1/2 weeks ago--nothing!

Can anyone here help me out? It must be something really simple, but I can't figure it out and VE has been no help at all. Thanks


----------



## eNoize

Hope this helps, HERE .


Keep in mind that DVE-HD software was made differently from the SD DVD version; but these instructions should help to explain everything.


----------



## algeeba

"angelo913

XA2 scale-down is much better than the A1"


That is great to hear angelo. I am also awaiting on my Ubid XA2, hopefully today, to replace my RCA HD5000. Unfortunately, if we ever have to go back to our generation 1 units we probably will gag at our upconversions after being spoiled by the XA2.


----------



## jclem

Wow, a 147p manual !!! I found some pages on navigation and that should help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jclem* /forum/post/13190067
> 
> 
> I bought my xa2 from **************** many months ago and it's been working fine. I recently got a new PJ that handles 1080p, so I bought a DVE-HD disc (also from VE) to do a "tune-up". Well, I'm having difficulty navigating through the disc, I guess because the XA-2 doesn't have a "Title" button. I've only been able to see some pictures--roller coaster, waterfall, etc and some of the test patterns for experts with high tech equipment who know what they are doing. None of the Titles 3, 4,5 etc that sort of walk you through the test patterns for low-tech people like me.
> 
> I called VE 2 weeks ago and they said someone would call me back--nothing. I PM'ed Robert directly, about 1 1/2 weeks ago--nothing!
> 
> Can anyone here help me out? It must be something really simple, but I can't figure it out and VE has been no help at all. Thanks



For some reason they decided to not include a tutorial on the HD-DVD side while there is one for the flip dvd. I used the same link eNoize gave you for instructions.


----------



## jclem

Hey joemama, THANK YOU. The tutorial is what I was trying to find!! I was navigating just fine but only finding pictures and test patterns but NOT how to use them. Since I don't do this every day or week or month or even every year for that matter, I don't remember how to use the patterns. It would've helped if somewhere on the little booklet that came with the DVD, they had written "Tutorial is on the SD-DVD side". Thanks again.


----------



## angelo913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *algeeba* /forum/post/13190735
> 
> 
> "angelo913
> 
> XA2 scale-down is much better than the A1"
> 
> 
> That is great to hear angelo. I am also awaiting on my Ubid XA2, hopefully today, to replace my RCA HD5000. Unfortunately, if we ever have to go back to our generation 1 units we probably will gag at our upconversions after being spoiled by the XA2.



I didn't do an A-B test with the XA2 and A1 but the XA2 does seem to have better AV Quality than the A1. Maybe it's in my mind.










But for the jaggies I posted yesterday are real on the A1 for that case.


...Angelo


----------



## jimduffett

I've been using an X-A1 from the beginning and love it, quirks and all. I recently bit the bullet and bought a refurb X-A2 from Overstock, so far so good.


Very, very nice upgrade. I didn't jump early on because my main display is a Hitachi 65s500, which I love, but is only 1080i. Now having seen the difference on SD-DVD, I wish I had jumped a year earlier. The bitstream is nice as well. Good to finally see "Dolby HD" on the receiver instead of the old "Multi-in" I'm sure it is psychological, but it seems to sound better as well.


A side note referring to the earlier poster on Harmony remotes. I can't say enough good things about them. Have an 880 and a 670. The 670 lcd died after being dropped one time too many by my two year old (who CAN control the entertainment center well enough to watch a dvd or tv with it). I emailed Logitech and tried a few things they suggested. Finally, without an argument, they told me to throw out the 670, a brand new one was in the mail. Now THAT is service!


Anyway, thanks to all here for the help/advice/knowledge that led to my X-A2purchase.


----------



## algeeba

Well I just received my XA2 from Ubid this evening. I turned the player upside down and side to side and unfortunately I heard something loose inside. I took the cover off and one of the plastic pins to one of the large heatsinks is broken. There doesn't even appear to be any thermal compound under the heatsink.


Should I immediately call Toshiba and get it exchanged or should I try putting another pin. Of course I would have to obtain a pin. Should I throw in the broken pin back inside the player or explain to Toshiba what I found?


Thanks.


----------



## voyager6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *algeeba* /forum/post/13196712
> 
> 
> Well I just received my XA2 from Ubid this evening. I turned the player upside down and side to side and unfortunately I heard something loose inside. I took the cover off and one of the plastic pins to one of the large heatsinks is broken. There doesn't even appear to be any thermal compound under the heatsink.
> 
> 
> Should I immediately call Toshiba and get it exchanged or should I try putting another pin. Of course I would have to obtain a pin. Should I throw in the broken pin back inside the player or explain to Toshiba what I found?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I had the same problem with heat sinks coming loose inside with a refurbished player I got Tuesday from a 3rd party seller on Amazon. The reseller just had it drop shipped from a Toshiba distributor (CED from IL). As a result, the Amazon seller didn't want it back and threatened 20 percent restock fee.


Being that players are drying up quick and I was sure that they would have to send a replacement, I called Toshiba (very friendly CSR) this morning and got an RMA. I got it in the mail today via USPS Priority Mail ($22). The Toshiba CSR gave the ususal line: "It will take 3 business days to repair" and then they will send it back by FedEx 2 day.


The Toshiba CSR asked where I bought it and after I admitted Amazon, they put me on hold for a minute. They then told me to send in all paperwork on where I bought it. I hope they don't declare it non-warranty due to the purchaser since it came from an authorized distributor (Same place as my Overstock unit was drop shipped from).


----------



## algeeba

Okay Voyager.


Then I just called Toshiba this morning as well. Explained that I heard something rolling around inside, like a bolt or something, and that I didn't even want to try turning it on for fear of short-circuiting something. He did ask where I received from, I told him Ubid, and he said I would have to go through them first. I told him they don't take them back that it has to go through Toshiba. He also said I had to pay shipping but I told him my wife is already freaked out about me having 3 machines and then this one faulty. So he said they would pay for it and not to include accessories.


All true except now in looking at the Ubid receipt it looks like they might accept returns. I would like to try to pin down the heatsink myself and turn it on to see how it works but also afraid I would make things worse.


Toshiba, great customer service and I have high respect for you.


By the way, do all machines have the potential of having the shutdown bug or just a certain period. I thought I heard a mention of Jan. 2007 build. The one I have is Dec. 2006 build.


----------



## eitakura

Hi,


I have a Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK professional display, and among higher resolution scanning formats, the specs say 1125 (1080)/60i, 50i, 24p, 25p, 30p, 25sF...SMPTE274M and 1250 (1080)/50i


So my interpretation is that my TV should accept a 1080/24p or 1080/60i input from my XA2.


However, when I select "Up to 1080/24" on my XA2 setup menu (running 2.7FW), the front display still shows 1080i. The TV displays fine, but I'm guessing it's only getting 1080i input.


Anyone have this TV and running anything more than 1080i input? Looking for input on how I can get XA2 to put out 1080/24p.


Thanks!


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *algeeba* /forum/post/13199010
> 
> 
> Okay Voyager.
> 
> 
> Then I just called Toshiba this morning as well. Explained that I heard something rolling around inside, like a bolt or something, and that I didn't even want to try turning it on for fear of short-circuiting something. He did ask where I received from, I told him Ubid, and he said I would have to go through them first. I told him they don't take them back that it has to go through Toshiba.
> 
> 
> All true except now in looking at the Ubid receipt it looks like they might accept returns. I would like to try to pin down the heatsink myself and turn it on to see how it works but also afraid I would make things worse.
> 
> .



You should try to get ubid to swap it (before they run out).


Toshiba support also has every right to refuse service on a popped open unit so you may end up paying 2 way shipping with no fix.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *algeeba* /forum/post/13199010
> 
> 
> Okay Voyager.
> 
> 
> Then I just called Toshiba this morning as well. Explained that I heard something rolling around inside, like a bolt or something, and that I didn't even want to try turning it on for fear of short-circuiting something. He did ask where I received from, I told him Ubid, and he said I would have to go through them first. I told him they don't take them back that it has to go through Toshiba. He also said I had to pay shipping but I told him my wife is already freaked out about me having 3 machines and then this one faulty. So he said they would pay for it and not to include accessories.
> 
> 
> All true except now in looking at the Ubid receipt it looks like they might accept returns. I would like to try to pin down the heatsink myself and turn it on to see how it works but also afraid I would make things worse.
> 
> 
> Toshiba, great customer service and I have high respect for you.
> 
> 
> By the way, do all machines have the potential of having the shutdown bug or just a certain period. I thought I heard a mention of Jan. 2007 build. The one I have is Dec. 2006 build.



The shutdown problem is hit or miss, can be any build date as others have reported in that specific thread. I have units Jan 07 without the problem. Another with Oct 07 with the shutdown, returned to Toshiba, received build 9-07 that also had the problem, got another Oct. 07 without the problem. Someone on the other thread thought it was caused by a firmware update but I'm not sure that's the case. Toshiba said it was something on the motherboard but never would tell me what it was. I think as more people get displays that accept 1080p the issue may be more common. That's what happened to me. I had no idea I had the problem till I got a new display and then moved my first unit to another room and used that display with 1080p.


----------



## voyager6

The Amazon seller finally got back with a RMA from CED, but I told him that I had already sent it to Toshiba.


I don't know, but the one I received that had to go back was a Jan 07 build.


----------



## Audiodynamics

A word to the wise; Beware of Refurbs!


Don't get fooled into thinking you are simply getting a unit returned by someone that didn't want it.


You are buying someone else's headache that will become your headache.


You're better off buying a nice, trouble free, pre-owned unit that someone else no longer has a use for.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13206530
> 
> 
> A word to the wise; Beware of Refurbs!
> 
> 
> Don't get fooled into thinking you are simply getting a unit returned by someone that didn't want it.
> 
> 
> You are buying someone else's headache that will become your headache.
> 
> 
> You're better off buying a nice, trouble free, pre-owned unit that someone else no longer has a use for.



And yet......


My refurb. XA2 from Overstock came in absolutely flawless, indistinguishable from new at a price less than $250. Overstock and uBid must have sold gobs of these units and sure, there is a lemon here and there, but for the most part folks are happy with them. If everyone sold was a POS, we'd have heard about it.


Most reputable places have a return policy (even on refurbs.) so I generally go out of my way to BUY a refurb., they are almost always a better deal. In the case of my XA2 I sprang for the extended warranty and it is now guaranteed for far longer than a new one for far less money. Hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## carledwards

Same here...


I got my refurb. XA2 from Overstock and it's perfect.


And unless I'm completely deluded, I believe these players have been FACTORY refurbished by Toshiba. Mine appears to have been.


In any case, I agree with Itsdon, the price is hard to beat and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## pk442




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13206563
> 
> 
> And yet......
> 
> 
> My refurb. XA2 from Overstock came in absolutely flawless, indistinguishable from new at a price less than $250. Overstock and uBid must have sold gobs of these units and sure, there is a lemon here and there, but for the most part folks are happy with them. If everyone sold was a POS, we'd have heard about it.
> 
> 
> Most reputable places have a return policy (even on refurbs.) so I generally go out of my way to BUY a refurb., they are almost always a better deal. In the case of my XA2 I sprang for the extended warranty and it is now guaranteed for far longer than a new one for far less money. Hard to go wrong with that.



How long ago did you order it from OVerstock? I checked their site and could not find the XA2 anywhere. Does anyone know if they are out of them?


----------



## Itsdon

I ordered it about 3 weeks ago when they had them for $269. Used a coupon and eBates to get it down to $232







their stock changes often, keep checking!


----------



## Brian81

Not regarding the XA2, but related to it. I am considering picking up an EW for an XA2. With a Mack EW, they say something like " If the unit can not be repaired by Mack Camera or the Manufacturer for manufacturer's defects, replacement will be made with the same or equivalent model based on the contracted unit current market value at our discretion." So what the heck is this supposed to mean? This is a high end player, but would they look at eBay prices several years from now and if they are really low, replace it with something like an upscaling DVD player?


----------



## GizmoDVD

Can anyone with an XA2 help me?


I watched The Brave One last night in HD...looked amazing.


Now I'm trying to watch my SD copy of The Royal Tenebaums. It does not look good at all. I'm not really sure what is the best way to set of all the picture settings like EE, mosqiuoto, etc. Any help? Also, what does Mode 1 and 2 switch on the player itself do?


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/13212825
> 
> 
> Can anyone with an XA2 help me?
> 
> 
> I watched The Brave One last night in HD...looked amazing.
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to watch my SD copy of The Royal Tenebaums. It does not look good at all. I'm not really sure what is the best way to set of all the picture settings like EE, mosqiuoto, etc. Any help? Also, what does Mode 1 and 2 switch on the player itself do?



You should never switch to mode 1 unless you use S-video....actually just make that never.







Open up the picture controls with a dvd playing and mess around with the settings until it looks good to you. Personally I have setting #1 left on defaults, #2 is for problem dvd's and is calibrated with Avia II and mosquito and random NR set to on and edge enhancement set to 2. Setting #3 is the same as #2 except with EE off (some dvd's already crank the EE). I just switch between each setting for different dvd's..


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/13212963
> 
> 
> You should never switch to mode 1 unless you use S-video....actually just make that never.



Just not true. Use mode 1 to output 480i over component to a video processor such as the DVDO iScans.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13206563
> 
> 
> And yet......
> 
> 
> My refurb. XA2 from Overstock came in absolutely flawless, indistinguishable from new at a price less than $250. Overstock and uBid must have sold gobs of these units and sure, there is a lemon here and there, but for the most part folks are happy with them. If everyone sold was a POS, we'd have heard about it.
> 
> 
> Most reputable places have a return policy (even on refurbs.) so I generally go out of my way to BUY a refurb., they are almost always a better deal. In the case of my XA2 I sprang for the extended warranty and it is now guaranteed for far longer than a new one for far less money. Hard to go wrong with that.



$250.00 combined with an extended warranty! You're Right! It's hard to go wrong with that.


It's true that most happy buyers never say a thing, while all of the unhappy buyers who have received defective units, make it known to the world.


----------



## Kocheese99

The XA2 is the weirdest machine i have ever owned. I bought it from UBid on 14th, received the very next day. Played great for three days, then i put in the next disc in CSI and it just started getting macroblocking, digital noise, and audio skipping. Tried 4 other discs and all of them had the same problem. Called Toshiba the next day they told me to update firmware. Tried for a couple days to get the machine to work, updated firmware, reset the machine, everything i could think of.


Today threw in a Corpse Bride again and got the same problem. So i paused it and called Toshiba. Talked with a very nice woman who went through some questions with me and asked me about my problem I told her i had the machine on right now and i unpaused it and as i was talking to her i saw a little bit of the problem but not as much. So she said i could send it in to get it fixed, but as i'm talking to her the problem went away. So i threw in a different movie, jittered once or twice and then kept working perfectly. Threw in about 3 others with ZERO problems. I mentioned this to the lady and she told me that i could still send it in or just wait a few days to see if the problem went away. Excellent customer service.


But DAMN. Weirdest thing i've ever had with a machine. The fact that it APPEARS to have worked itself out while i'm on the phone with customer service is crazy. Maybe it knew i was sending it back







. I'll give it a couple days to see if its ok if not i have everything i need to send it in. Gotta say that Toshiba is one of the best customer service places i've ever dealt with. At least the HD people at least. Time to enjoy my player again.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Well, I'm joining the club. Been going back and forth over this XA2, A35, Onky 805 thing for a few weeks now.


Just ordered a _new_ *XA2* from Robert, and couldn't be happier with his service. Hope the player is as good. I already have a new PS3, so I have that covered. And I have a new Onky 805 coming this week. I do have a _new_ A35, as well, but I'm sending it back because of a _freeze_ while watching Am Gang. and some scratches on the face of the remote (maybe a non issue, but . . .). I've heard both ways about which is best between the A35 and XA2. Alot say that the A35 is the best with HD dvd's but the XA2 is best with std's. Then I just heard that the XA2 is best for both. Oh well, we'll see. I'll be giving up the *2* free movies with the A35, but, sounds like I'll gain a remote to take care of the problem of the 805's remote. And at least I can still take advantage of the *5* free HD dvd deal. At any rate, the XA2 seems to be the "king of the hill" from Toshiba. I hope so.


Do you find that the XA2 is a better player overall, than the 35. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kocheese99* /forum/post/13215041
> 
> 
> Played great for three days, then i put in the next disc in CSI and it just started getting macroblocking, digital noise, and audio skipping. Tried 4 other discs and all of them had the same problem. Threw in about 3 others with ZERO problems.



My XA2 has problems playing DVD+R discs, especially if they were burned on a Vista computer. DVD-Rs play fine as do store bought DVDs.

Are your problems limited to SD discs, burned discs, or HD-DVDs?


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13217087
> 
> 
> Well, I'm joining the club. Been going back and forth over this XA2, A35, Onky 805 thing for a few weeks now.
> 
> At any rate, the XA2 seems to be the "king of the hill" from Toshiba. I hope so.
> 
> Do you find that the XA2 is a better player overall, than the 35. Please tell me what you think.



Haven't had the A35 but have an A2 and briefly had an A3. The difference in build quality was obvious. The A3 was a cost-cutting measure that I felt did not compare well with the A2.

I now have an XA2 and feel that the A35 would be a cost-cutting lower quality replacement for the XA2. It also doesn't have the Reon chip which makes the XA2 THE player to beat for SD DVD upscaling.

From my experience (bad) with the 3rd generation players I would whole-heartidly recomend the 2nd gen. models as being of superior build quality.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13218290
> 
> 
> Haven't had the A35 but have an A2 and briefly had an A3. The difference in build quality was obvious. The A3 was a cost-cutting measure that I felt did not compare well with the A2.
> 
> I now have an XA2 and feel that the A35 would be a cost-cutting lower quality replacement for the XA2. It also doesn't have the Reon chip which makes the XA2 THE player to beat for SD DVD upscaling.
> 
> From my experience (bad) with the 3rd generation players I would whole-heartidly recomend the 2nd gen. models as being of superior build quality.



Tks rik.


The A35 guys say that the XA2 is better on Std dvd's, however, the 35 is better for HD dvd's. I guess I'll find out and hope I don't end up keeping my 35 too! The 35 feels like a lesser player (but that's not true) because of the weight but I haven't seen the XA2 yet. I know the XA1 looks and feels substantial though.


All of a sudden, I've got more HD than I know what to do with.


----------



## rik1010

An interesting review of the A35 with comments comparing it to the XA2: http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/to...DVD-1404.shtml 


Basically, as many of us have noticed, the 3rd gen. players are slightly lesser versions of the 2nd gen. players.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13219433
> 
> 
> An interesting review of the A35 with comments comparing it to the XA2: http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/to...DVD-1404.shtml
> 
> 
> Basically, as many of us have noticed, the 3rd gen. players are slightly lesser versions of the 2nd gen. players.



Wow. Glad I was able to snag one of the last of Toshiba's "*flagships*" (albeit at more $$$). I'm anxiously waiting for it now.


----------



## Gary J

I guess I am going to hold on to my XA-2. With all the clamoring for them they will probably be worth more in the future than they are now.


----------



## Kocheese99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13217911
> 
> 
> My XA2 has problems playing DVD+R discs, especially if they were burned on a Vista computer. DVD-Rs play fine as do store bought DVDs.
> 
> Are your problems limited to SD discs, burned discs, or HD-DVDs?



It had problems with SD discs and HD-DVDs. Everything i put in wouldn't work right. But as of right now it seems that it might have fixed itself.


----------



## AndyGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13217087
> 
> 
> Well, I'm joining the club. Been going back and forth over this XA2, A35, Onky 805 thing for a few weeks now.
> 
> 
> Just ordered a _new_ *XA2* from Robert, and couldn't be happier with his service. Hope the player is as good. I already have a new PS3, so I have that covered. And I have a new Onky 805 coming this week. I do have a _new_ A35, as well, but I'm sending it back because of a _freeze_ while watching Am Gang. and some scratches on the face of the remote (maybe a non issue, but . . .). I've heard both ways about which is best between the A35 and XA2. Alot say that the A35 is the best with HD dvd's but the XA2 is best with std's. Then I just heard that the XA2 is best for both. Oh well, we'll see. I'll be giving up the *2* free movies with the A35, but, sounds like I'll gain a remote to take care of the problem of the 805's remote. And at least I can still take advantage of the *5* free HD dvd deal. At any rate, the XA2 seems to be the "king of the hill" from Toshiba. I hope so.
> 
> 
> Do you find that the XA2 is a better player overall, than the 35. Please tell me what you think.



I am soon to have both again as my 2nd refurb XA2 is on the way. Last time I had both machines I felt the A35 had a little more detail to the picutre but as reported, the XA2 will pass more tests if that is your thing. Don't listen to anyone who claims that there is a big difference between them because you have to concentrate to see any minor differences, all the more reason to consider the A35 if money is an issue.


The XA2 is fairly quirky as can be argued with most HD players, this is evidenced by the large amount of refurbs, the need for constant firmware updates, fan noise issues and the famous shut down bug. My feeling that it is wise to limit your investment in any of these HD players, they may produce a fine SD picture but still are a few steps behind in usability and features compared to even the cheapest SD DVD players. Considering that all DVD players are always getting cheaper and better, the pitch that the XA2 is worth almost $500 isn't that compelling to me. In fact, the new Oppo should be arguably as good of a DVD player, more reliable and less expensive so I don't see the point of paying top dollar for an XA2 just for SD.


----------



## AndyGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13219433
> 
> 
> An interesting review of the A35 with comments comparing it to the XA2: http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/to...DVD-1404.shtml
> 
> 
> Basically, as many of us have noticed, the 3rd gen. players are slightly lesser versions of the 2nd gen. players.



That they are but still just about the same in terms of operational quirks, fortunately the A35 is several hundred dollars less, the inability to pass the waving flag test and a few extra boot up seconds is a good trade off.


----------



## fiddlyd

need help guys.. i just got a used xa2 from someone for $300..im sooo happy!! just started to set it up.. dwnloaded all new firmware.. i tested 300 with it but it still says multichannel on (onkyo 705)..i set the xa2 to bitstream. iset the topmenu on the disk to true hd but nothing .. what am i doing wrong??? please help me



fiddlyD


----------



## scarecrow420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13221863
> 
> 
> need help guys.. i just got a used xa2 from someone for $300..im sooo happy!! just started to set it up.. dwnloaded all new firmware.. i tested 300 with it but it still says multichannel on (onkyo 705)..i set the xa2 to bitstream. iset the topmenu on the disk to true hd but nothing .. what am i doing wrong??? please help me
> 
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



you need to turn on the Digital AUdio Direct option on the XA2 for bitstream


ALso your onkyo needs HDMI Audio set to OFF (otherwise audio is negotiated with the tv speakers, and you only get 2 channel)


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13214292
> 
> 
> Just not true. Use mode 1 to output 480i over component to a video processor such as the DVDO iScans.



My mistake then, I thought mode 1 was S-video only.


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarecrow420* /forum/post/13221979
> 
> 
> you need to turn on the Digital AUdio Direct option on the XA2 for bitstream
> 
> 
> ALso your onkyo needs HDMI Audio set to OFF (otherwise audio is negotiated with the tv speakers, and you only get 2 channel)



thanks that did the trick...ahhh nice to see true hd on my avr..


next issue.. it looks a bit grainy to me..i have a panny 50" 600u 1080i.

my setting are:


tv shape: 16:9

enhaced blk level: off

rgb: stnd

picture mode : auto

res setting 1080i


is there something else i could do?? am i doing something wrong?

what is the best setting for the XA2? on audio and video


fiddlyD


----------



## dogbox46

I got a call from a friend last week who stumbled upon 3 new XA2's at our local Future Shop, sister store to BB, and they were selling them for $299 plus tax. Also, qualifies for the 5 free movies. I already have an XA1 that I love but I couldn't resist. I brought it home, upgraded the firmware, played it once and then re-packed it before the wife could see it. I have 30 days to make up my mind.

What do you say folks...should it stay or should it go? Will the XA2's drop further in price? Will I notice a significant difference with SD movies?

My wife thinks I have a problem what with the Oppo 970, 981, PS3, XA1 and now the XA2.

Maybe she's right?


Naw!!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogbox46* /forum/post/13222155
> 
> 
> I got a call from a friend last week who stumbled upon 3 new XA2's at our local Future Shop, sister store to BB, and they were selling them for $299 plus tax. Also, qualifies for the 5 free movies. I already have an XA1 that I love but I couldn't resist. I brought it home, upgraded the firmware, played it once and then re-packed it before the wife could see it. I have 30 days to make up my mind.
> 
> What do you say folks...should it stay or should it go? Will the XA2's drop further in price? Will I notice a significant difference with SD movies?
> 
> My wife thinks I have a problem what with the Oppo 970, 981, PS3, XA1 and now the XA2.
> 
> Maybe she's right?
> 
> 
> Naw!!!



Swap out the XA1 with the XA2. Maybe she won't notice!


----------



## emptychair

That price for Canadians is a steal!


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/13220676
> 
> 
> I am soon to have both again as my 2nd refurb XA2 is on the way. Last time I had both machines I felt the A35 had a little more detail to the picutre but as reported, the XA2 will pass more tests if that is your thing. Don't listen to anyone who claims that there is a big difference between them because you have to concentrate to see any minor differences, all the more reason to consider the A35 if money is an issue.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is fairly quirky as can be argued with most HD players, this is evidenced by the large amount of refurbs, the need for constant firmware updates, fan noise issues and the famous shut down bug. My feeling that it is wise to limit your investment in any of these HD players, they may produce a fine SD picture but still are a few steps behind in usability and features compared to even the cheapest SD DVD players. Considering that all DVD players are always getting cheaper and better, the pitch that the XA2 is worth almost $500 isn't that compelling to me. In fact, the new Oppo should be arguably as good of a DVD player, more reliable and less expensive so I don't see the point of paying top dollar for an XA2 just for SD.



I dunno Andy. My XA2 is far and away the finest DVD player I've ever owned (I've owned Sony's, Oppos and currently still have an A2 and an A30) and nothing holds a candle to this machine. I'm not easily swayed by hype nor do I throw it out for others, it simply is what it is. My refurb. XA2 has been flawless since the minute I plugged it in. No quirks, no freezes, no shut down bug, no fan noise, simply the most beautiful upscaled picture I've seen. Yes it is better than the A30, it's not a placebo effect.


I'm quite sure there are more folks out there like me with the XA2 than there are disgruntled users. Happy owners are usually not as noisy as folks with a defective unit. The amount of refurbs out there currently will probably pale to the amount of refurb. A30/A35 machines that will hit the market in the coming months. Most of them will have absolutely nothing wrong with them, they were simply returned by folks who freaked out about the HD/BR situation. Toshiba can't sell them as used, they sell them as refurbished - doesn't mean there was ever anything wrong with them.


Ask anyone with a working XA2 how they feel about it, I'm quite sure the chorus of praise will be deafening, for a good reason. There simply isn't a better player out there for the money. I could sell mine now for a pretty penny and continue to use my A30 but that simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

This is old news, I know, but new to me.


In checking out sites with XA2 reviews, I ran across the *HiDef Digest* - March 4, 2007 review.


Very interesting and at the end of the review, it has the FW updates that Toshiba came out with along the way. Even more interesting are the warnings of the *FW's not to use*.


I'm sure everyone has seen this review, but since I'm a new XA1 "club member", I'm a sponge for info.


----------



## skeet25

I have a Benq 8700 projector (720P), which is currently driven by an A30. The upconversion is very decent. Would I benefit from an XA2?

The primary use would be for SD DVD.


----------



## Highwayman101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13222417
> 
> 
> I dunno Andy. My XA2 is far and away the finest DVD player I've ever owned (I've owned Sony's, Oppos and currently still have an A2 and an A30) and nothing holds a candle to this machine. I'm not easily swayed by hype nor do I throw it out for others, it simply is what it is. My refurb. XA2 has been flawless since the minute I plugged it in. No quirks, no freezes, no shut down bug, no fan noise, simply the most beautiful upscaled picture I've seen. Yes it is better than the A30, it's not a placebo effect.
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure there are more folks out there like me with the XA2 than there are disgruntled users. Happy owners are usually not as noisy as folks with a defective unit. The amount of refurbs out there currently will probably pale to the amount of refurb. A30/A35 machines that will hit the market in the coming months. Most of them will have absolutely nothing wrong with them, they were simply returned by folks who freaked out about the HD/BR situation. Toshiba can't sell them as used, they sell them as refurbished - doesn't mean there was ever anything wrong with them.
> 
> 
> Ask anyone with a working XA2 how they feel about it, I'm quite sure the chorus of praise will be deafening, for a good reason. There simply isn't a better player out there for the money. I could sell mine now for a pretty penny and continue to use my A30 but that simply isn't going to happen.




I've had my XA2 (refurb from Amazon) for about two weeks now. I am a very happy camper with this player, just awesome in every respect. The upscaling of my standard DVD's is jaw dropping, to say the very least. I watched a Superbit DVD of "Lawrence of Arabia" and was blown away. Near HD quality. I'll be taking a closer look at the Superbit titles now, especially since they are optimum SD DVD bit-rate produced (and very cheap right now).


----------



## foghorn2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/13220676
> 
> 
> I am soon to have both again as my 2nd refurb XA2 is on the way. Last time I had both machines I felt the A35 had a little more detail to the picutre but as reported, the XA2 will pass more tests if that is your thing. Don't listen to anyone who claims that there is a big difference between them because you have to concentrate to see any minor differences, all the more reason to consider the A35 if money is an issue.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is fairly quirky as can be argued with most HD players, this is evidenced by the large amount of refurbs, the need for constant firmware updates, fan noise issues and the famous shut down bug. My feeling that it is wise to limit your investment in any of these HD players, they may produce a fine SD picture but still are a few steps behind in usability and features compared to even the cheapest SD DVD players. Considering that all DVD players are always getting cheaper and better, the pitch that the XA2 is worth almost $500 isn't that compelling to me. In fact, the new Oppo should be arguably as good of a DVD player, more reliable and less expensive so I don't see the point of paying top dollar for an XA2 just for SD.



If you can get the XA2, get it. IT does produce a better picture than the 3rd generation. No doubt about it. The SD upscale is like no other. I could not be happier with this purchase. Its brought new life to all the SD music videos and movies we have.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/13220676
> 
> 
> I am soon to have both again as my 2nd refurb XA2 is on the way. Last time I had both machines I felt the A35 had a little more detail to the picutre but as reported, the XA2 will pass more tests if that is your thing. Don't listen to anyone who claims that there is a big difference between them because you have to concentrate to see any minor differences, all the more reason to consider the A35 if money is an issue.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is fairly quirky as can be argued with most HD players, this is evidenced by the large amount of refurbs, the need for constant firmware updates, fan noise issues and the famous shut down bug. My feeling that it is wise to limit your investment in any of these HD players, they may produce a fine SD picture but still are a few steps behind in usability and features compared to even the cheapest SD DVD players. Considering that all DVD players are always getting cheaper and better, the pitch that the XA2 is worth almost $500 isn't that compelling to me. In fact, the new Oppo should be arguably as good of a DVD player, more reliable and less expensive so I don't see the point of paying top dollar for an XA2 just for SD.



Thanks Andy for your input. I guess I'm going to find out. Hope I get a good one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13222417
> 
> 
> I dunno Andy. My XA2 is far and away the finest DVD player I've ever owned (I've owned Sony's, Oppos and currently still have an A2 and an A30) and nothing holds a candle to this machine. I'm not easily swayed by hype nor do I throw it out for others, it simply is what it is. My refurb. XA2 has been flawless since the minute I plugged it in. No quirks, no freezes, no shut down bug, no fan noise, simply the most beautiful upscaled picture I've seen. Yes it is better than the A30, it's not a placebo effect.
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure there are more folks out there like me with the XA2 than there are disgruntled users. Happy owners are usually not as noisy as folks with a defective unit. The amount of refurbs out there currently will probably pale to the amount of refurb. A30/A35 machines that will hit the market in the coming months. Most of them will have absolutely nothing wrong with them, they were simply returned by folks who freaked out about the HD/BR situation. Toshiba can't sell them as used, they sell them as refurbished - doesn't mean there was ever anything wrong with them.
> 
> 
> Ask anyone with a working XA2 how they feel about it, I'm quite sure the chorus of praise will be deafening, for a good reason. There simply isn't a better player out there for the money. I could sell mine now for a pretty penny and continue to use my A30 but that simply isn't going to happen.



Thanks for you imput, *even more*, Itsdon. Hopefully, I didn't throw good money for bad. I've talked to and listened to alot of owners with very positive responses. Before this, it was my getting the Onkyo 805, when there were _no_ XA2's left (or very $$$). I accidentally backed into the 805's and then found out that they are really the sister player (and considered better by most). Their flaw is, Toshiba didn't add the picture button to it's remote. The XA2 will take care of that or a Harmony remote.


Again, I'm about to find out. I rent alot of std dvd's, but will be buying HD's when they drop in price. I do own alot of std movie's and concert dvd's and about a dozen Superbits. Let's see. I'll have the *A35*, the *Xa2*, and the *Onkyo 805* all sitting nicely there in my H/T . . . along with my PS3. Talk about getting "caught up".


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foghorn2* /forum/post/13223052
> 
> 
> If you can get the XA2, get it. IT does produce a better picture than the 3rd generation. No doubt about it. The SD upscale is like no other. I could not be happier with this purchase. Its brought new life to all the SD music videos and movies we have.



Keep um coming.


----------



## T100

Talk abought getting cought up Xa2,A30,BPS1,PS3,2900,S101 MINI system and I have to agree Xa2 kicks butt for playback. Wish they had not lost format,and like you are waiting for hd movie prices to lower for those favorites.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T100* /forum/post/13223141
> 
> 
> Talk abought getting cought up Xa2,A30,BPS1,PS3,2900,S101 MINI system and I have to agree Xa2 kicks butt for playback. *Wish they had not lost format*,and like you are waiting for hd movie prices to lower for those favorites.



Me too, *now*. Alot of equipment also.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyGood* /forum/post/13220676
> 
> 
> The XA2 is fairly quirky as can be argued with most HD players, this is evidenced by the large amount of refurbs, the need for constant firmware updates, fan noise issues and the famous shut down bug.



I don't know what the percentage of refurbs there, but for an unproduced unit it's good there are some. Firmware updates will certainly dry up as a result of the Toshiba "shut down" but firmware updates are GOOD. No fan noise. Having the unit since release I don't know what the "shutdown bug" is. I leave mine on for weeks at a time and it's very dependable. Mostly it compensates for my OnkyoPro 885 preamp (Integra 9.8) as it properly frames and produces a superior picture. Keep plugging, it's worth it.


----------



## Steve Zodiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/13223619
> 
> 
> Having the unit since release I don't know what the "shutdown bug" is.



I've had mine for over a year and I didn't know either until Sunday evening.


Whilst playing a HD-DVD, all of a sudden it was as though the mains cable had been pulled on the player and put back in quickly, resulting in it being put into stand-by. I assume that was the "Shut-down bug"?


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13222417
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure there are more folks out there like me with the XA2 than there are disgruntled users. Happy owners are usually not as noisy... Ask anyone with a working XA2 how they feel about it, I'm quite sure the chorus of praise will be deafening, for a good reason.



I'm one of these happy owners. I'd add that I never (ok, rarely) brag about it here out of superstition! Knocking on wood right now!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highwayman101* /forum/post/13222826
> 
> 
> I watched a Superbit DVD of "Lawrence of Arabia" and was blown away. Near HD quality.



I looked at this the other night on my XA2 and 10' screen, and it had me "thinking blu" for sure. I turned it off after 15 or 20 minutes. I'd only say that if you want to keep loving your SD collection, don't get a projector w/huge screen.


The XA2 is a sensational up-converter, but there's only so far you can stretch 720x480 pixels (actually much less than 480 for a widescreen like LOA)...


----------



## Highwayman101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13224715
> 
> 
> I'm one of these happy owners. I'd add that I never (ok, rarely) brag about it here out of superstition! Knocking on wood right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I looked at this the other night on my XA2 and 10' screen, and it had me "thinking blu" for sure.* I turned it off after 15 or 20 minutes. I'd only say that if you want to keep loving your SD collection, don't get a projector w/huge screen.
> 
> 
> The XA2 is a sensational up-converter, but there's only so far you can stretch 720x480 pixels (actually much less than 480 for a widescreen like LOA)...



My screen is only 55".


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13222154
> 
> 
> thanks that did the trick...ahhh nice to see true hd on my avr..
> 
> 
> next issue.. it looks a bit grainy to me..i have a panny 50" 600u 1080i.
> 
> my setting are:
> 
> 
> tv shape: 16:9
> 
> enhaced blk level: off
> 
> rgb: stnd
> 
> picture mode : auto
> 
> res setting 1080i
> 
> 
> is there something else i could do?? am i doing something wrong?
> 
> what is the best setting for the XA2? on audio and video
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



bump...someone.............anyone?????????????


----------



## jbaracelona

I have a 10' screen with an Epson 1080P Projector,using the ax2. I have both hd dvd and sd dvd. I am impressed with the HD DVD, but even more so with the upconversion of the SD DVD. I have A Sony, Pan., Bravo, Oppo, and ax2; the ax2 is the best. I really don't feel the need to have the Hi Def. format with the SD DVD looking very close to its equal, and this is with much comparison. I will keep the ax2 until it drops.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13225052
> 
> 
> bump...someone.............anyone?????????????





> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by fiddlyd
> 
> thanks that did the trick...ahhh nice to see true hd on my avr..
> 
> 
> next issue.. *it looks a bit grainy to me*..i have a panny 50" 600u 1080i.
> 
> my setting are:
> 
> 
> tv shape: 16:9
> 
> enhaced blk level: off
> 
> rgb: stnd
> 
> picture mode : auto
> 
> res setting 1080i
> 
> 
> is there something else i could do?? am i doing something wrong?
> 
> what is the best setting for the XA2? on audio and video
> 
> 
> fiddlyD
> 
> 
> bump...someone.............anyone?????????????



Nothing wrong with your display.


300 is a very grainy movie. It was the director's intent, just like

he decided to crush blacks also.


----------



## webphilosopher

I have "The Searchers" in both DVD and HD DVD. The DVD was pretty bad, but the XA2 cleaned it up to a point I had never seen before. Of course, the HD DVD is reference quality; but the XA2 really bridged the gap between DVD and HD DVD in a very pleasant and acceptable way. If everyone had an XA2 or its equivalent, HDM would hardly be worth the extra money. Fortunately for BD, people will be comparing the quality they get from their budget player to the quality they get from any BD player. And, if the BDA is wise, they will never let their players match the upconversion of the XA2.


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/13226339
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with your display.
> 
> 
> 300 is a very grainy movie. It was the director's intent, just like
> 
> he decided to crush blacks also.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...ty very much...im loving the xa2...jumped from a20

anything i should know???



fiddlyD


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13226669
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...ty very much...im loving the xa2...jumped from a20
> 
> anything i should know???
> 
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



In the Picture menu try setting Edge Enhancment to 1 or 2 and see

what you think. I like setting 1 with most of my content especially

sd dvd's. Some of the noise reduction features are useful but it depends

on the content.


Experiment and see what you like the most.


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/13226485
> 
> 
> I have "The Searchers" in both DVD and HD DVD. The DVD was pretty bad, but the XA2 cleaned it up to a point I had never seen before. Of course, the HD DVD is reference quality; but the XA2 really bridged the gap between DVD and HD DVD in a very pleasant and acceptable way. If everyone had an XA2 or its equivalent, HDM would hardly be worth the extra money. Fortunately for BD, people will be comparing the quality they get from their budget player to the quality they get from any BD player. And, if the BDA is wise, they will never let their players match the upconversion of the XA2.



This is what I'm afraid of and why I may never buy a standalone BD player and just continue using my PS3 for movies that really take advantage of the HD format. I tested the worst dvd I own (Escape from New York) that was unbearable on a standard progressive player, barely passable on my PS3...yet actually made watchable on my XA2 after I tweaked the Reon controls. For the first time since I bought the movie...I made it all the way through without stopping it in disgust.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/13226339
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with your display.
> 
> 
> 300 is a very grainy movie. It was the director's intent, just like
> 
> he decided to crush blacks also.



I wondered the same thing. You can really see the "*noise*" as the camera pans the closeups of the main characters eyes. But, I was using the A35 since I don't have my XA2 yet.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13228887
> 
> 
> I wondered the same thing. You can really see the "*noise*" as the camera pans the closeups of the main characters eyes. But, I was using the A35 since I don't have my XA2 yet.



Speaking of 300--that digitized effect (only more so) sometimes appears on normal films with my A35. It seems to happen if the player is stopped for a while and then restart the movie.


The only way to clear it is to power cycle the player. I thought it might be a bad HDMI cable, but I swapped it out to only have the weird effect appear again.


Ironically, years ago I had a Panasonic LD Player that had that effect built-in to varying degrees from a button on the remote. Pretty weird.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/13229592
> 
> 
> Speaking of 300--that digitized effect (only more so) sometimes appears on normal films with my A35. It seems to happen if the player is stopped for a while and then restart the movie.
> 
> 
> The only way to clear it is to power cycle the player. I thought it might be a bad HDMI cable, but I swapped it out to only have the weird effect appear again.
> 
> 
> Ironically, years ago I had a Panasonic LD Player that had that effect built-in to varying degrees from a button on the remote. Pretty weird.



Hmmm. Guess I'll be comparing it to the others, as I'm sure you'll be doing also.


That's the trouble with all of this new stuff. Technology is great, but when it's going so fast and the mfgs. are releasing all of these things before they're really ready, is like stealing from us. I've never seen so many discrepencies, with pretty much all of the new equipment not doing correctly, as I do now, right out of the box. I think the days are gone where you punch the button and the equipment works correctly for years (or until it just wears out).


This has gotton to be an industry that eats itself!!


----------



## cjbonacci

Has anyone had problems navigating through an sd dvd menu to select audio format, scene, special features, etc? I seem to be having an issue with some titles, such as Moulin Rouge and Hunt for Red October.


----------



## fiddlyd

i need help with my xa2... i was doing the test tones today.. i only get atest tone from the front LCR speaker i get nothing from the rears or sub... everything is set to large and 0.oo ft .. and 0.00 db...i have a 5.1 setup. when i play a movie the rears do work.

what am i doing wrong here


fiddlyD


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjbonacci* /forum/post/13232049
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems navigating through an sd dvd menu to select audio format, scene, special features, etc? I seem to be having an issue with some titles, such as Moulin Rouge and Hunt for Red October.



Do you have the XA2 set to output 1080p/24?


If so, change it to "up to 1080p"


On some sd discs, 1080p/24 can look terrible.


----------



## cjbonacci

It's not the look, per se, it is just that I am not able to navigate/make selections while in the main menu.


***Thanks, I did take the output off 1080p/24 and that allows me to navigate through the menu. There must be an issue with using 1080p/24 since it appears the menus must use 60i refresh rate.


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13232069
> 
> 
> i need help with my xa2... i was doing the test tones today.. i only get atest tone from the front LCR speaker i get nothing from the rears or sub... everything is set to large and 0.oo ft .. and 0.00 db...i have a 5.1 setup. when i play a movie the rears do work.
> 
> what am i doing wrong here
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



Those test tones only work with the 5.1 analog connections - check pg 26 and 56 of the owner's manual. By the way, the analog connection has much more dynamic range to it...Sounds like you are getting just the front speakers because you have it hooked up with either the digital coax or the digital optical cable... RTFM - read the friendly manual.


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda* /forum/post/13232770
> 
> 
> Those test tones only work with the 5.1 analog connections - check pg 26 and 56 of the owner's manual. By the way, the analog connection has much more dynamic range to it...Sounds like you are getting just the front speakers because you have it hooked up with either the digital coax or the digital optical cable... RTFM - read the friendly manual.



thanks man... i have it hooked with hdmi and bitstreaming.... i wont change to analog...too many wires i love the one wire does all route...i bought it used and dont have the manual...where can i get it from?



fiddlyD


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13232792
> 
> 
> thanks man... i have it hooked with hdmi and bitstreaming.... i wont change to analog...too many wires i love the one wire does all route...i bought it used and dont have the manual...where can i get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/Consu...uals/hddvd.asp


----------



## LOOKHEAR

A little off subject but I need a little help please.


For some reason, I've overlooked a switcher for all of the HDMI's that I'm now accumulating. I assume the one from Monorice is the best value, correct?

*But, which one would be the best one from them*. I have (*2*) HDMI inputs on my projector and my sources are an A35, XA2, HD-805, and PS3. So, I know it will be a (4) config. (although I may be losing one). And then if I want it to be w/remote, I guess. Also, I only have (2) _opticals_ on the preamp.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13235693
> 
> *But, which one would be the best one from them*.



What are the choices?


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13235693
> 
> 
> A little off subject but I need a little help please.
> 
> 
> For some reason, I've overlooked a switcher for all of the HDMI's that I'm now accumulating. I assume the one from Monorice is the best value, correct?
> 
> *But, which one would be the best one from them*. I have (*2*) HDMI inputs on my projector and my sources are an A35, XA2, HD-805, and PS3. So, I know it will be a (4) config. (although I may be losing one). And then if I want it to be w/remote, I guess. Also, I only have (2) _opticals_ on the preamp.



why so many HD players?



fiddlyD


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13237100
> 
> 
> What are the choices?


_Different ones_ listed on Monoprice and there's an Oppo model.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13237150
> 
> 
> why so many HD players?
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



First of all, PS3 for the Blue format. Then, I purchased the *A35* at a good price (_supposedly better_ for HD dvd's) and picked up the *805* (supposedly "tweeked" a little better than the XA2 and also for Std dvd's). The new XA2's were either all gone or were very $$$ when I bought the 805. But, then along came a good price on a new *XA2*, so I picked that up also. BTW, I'm the first to say that it appear's as though I'm "warehousing" HD players, all of sudden (ha). But, I rent and have alot of Std's, and definately want the best player for that. At any rate, I have my H/T (high end equipment) where the PS3, and two of the HD's will go. The other will go on my 60" XBR1 in the bedroom. But, I will compare all of the HD's first to see which two stays in the H/T. Anyway, you asked.










My turn . . . do you know which switcher would be good?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13237556
> 
> _Different ones_ listed on Monoprice and there's an Oppo model.




Do you want to list them and their features are do you want someone to do this for you?


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13237556
> 
> _Different ones_ listed on Monoprice and there's an Oppo model.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, PS3 for the Blue format. Then, I purchased the *A35* at a good price (_supposedly better_ for HD dvd's) and picked up the *805* (supposedly "tweeked" a little better than the XA2 and also for Std dvd's). The new XA2's were either all gone or were very $$$ when I bought the 805. But, then along came a good price on a new *XA2*, so I picked that up also. BTW, I'm the first to say that it appear's as though I'm "warehousing" HD players, all of sudden (ha). But, I rent and have alot of Std's, and definately want the best player for that. At any rate, I have my H/T (high end equipment) where the PS3, and two of the HD's will go. The other will go on my 60" XBR1 in the bedroom. But, I will compare all of the HD's first to see which two stays in the H/T. Anyway, you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My turn . . . do you know which switcher would be good?


 http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/ 

that comes with a remote so if you have a universal remote you can have it switch inputs automatically.

i would just use the xa2 for hd-dvd and sddvd and use the ps3 for blueray thats just 2 hdmi inputs.

thats if ur avr has hdmi inputs. 2 in 1 out to projector

fiddlyD


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13238388
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/
> 
> that comes with a remote so if you have a universal remote you can have it switch inputs automatically.
> 
> i would just use the xa2 for hd-dvd and sddvd and use the ps3 for blueray thats just 2 hdmi inputs.
> 
> thats if ur avr has hdmi inputs. 2 in 1 out to projector
> 
> fiddlyD



Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## aubsxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13237556
> 
> 
> My turn . . . do you know which switcher would be good?



Note of caution. My XA2 does not work properly with my Monoprice 4x1 switch. The switch works fine with all my other gear.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13239754
> 
> 
> Note of caution. My XA2 does not work properly with my Monoprice 4x1 switch. The switch works fine with all my other gear.



Whoa! I wonder why? Hope you/we can figure it out. I tell ya, it's harder and harder.


----------



## fiddlyd

damn is it my imagination or is the fan on this thing loud ?? i think its louder than my ps3 80g.




fiddlyD


----------



## foghorn2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13239754
> 
> 
> Note of caution. My XA2 does not work properly with my Monoprice 4x1 switch. The switch works fine with all my other gear.



It works with my 2x1 switch w remote from monoprice.


Are you making sure the player has powered on for at least 30 seconds before switching? I have many pauses in my harmony remote before it tells the switch to switch to the XA2.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13237829
> 
> 
> Do you want to list them and their features are do you want someone to do this for you?



Hi Gary. Sorry I missed your question earlier.


When I went on their site, of course, there are a few models. Basicly, I wanted to know which one _most_ have gone with. That is, the owners who have chosen the ones from Mono. And, some have gone with the OPPO model too, but it's quite a bit more expensive than the one's from Mono. By now, a couple have said that their Mono switchers haven't worked with some players (i.e. XA2), but worked for everything else.


Just trying to find a good one that will work 3 or 4 sources.


----------



## aubsxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foghorn2* /forum/post/13242799
> 
> 
> It works with my 2x1 switch w remote from monoprice.
> 
> 
> Are you making sure the player has powered on for at least 30 seconds before switching? I have many pauses in my harmony remote before it tells the switch to switch to the XA2.



Its a hit or miss affair. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes I get no video. Haven't been able to find a startup sequence that works all the time. There was a thread about this some time ago:


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=950172


----------



## rpauls

HeHeHe! Welcome to the world of the loud XA2 fan my friend. Yes, this is a well discussed issue in other threads. You will find from my other posts how I fixed mine with a new 3 dollar fan and a 20 cent resistor.


Good luck,

Rich



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13242413
> 
> 
> damn is it my imagination or is the fan on this thing loud ?? i think its louder than my ps3 80g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiddlyD


----------



## Gary J

On the other hand I have to strain to hear my fan up close.


----------



## rohrbaughra

I received an XA2 from refurb depot yesterday and it seems to be working fine (no shutdown bug yet, fan fairly quiet, etc). Actually, it looks brand new, you would never know it was a refurb. However, the unit has a January 2007 build date with version 1.5 software. My TV is a Sony 70" XBR2 and does not accept 24 fps. Is it worth upgrading the software to the latest version (2.8?) or am I just asking for trouble?


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rohrbaughra* /forum/post/13245438
> 
> 
> I received an XA2 from refurb depot yesterday and it seems to be working fine (no shutdown bug yet, fan fairly quiet, etc). Actually, it looks brand new, you would never know it was a refurb. However, the unit has a January 2007 build date with version 1.5 software. My TV is a Sony 70" XBR2 and does not accept 24 fps. Is it worth upgrading the software to the latest version (2.8?) or am I just asking for trouble?



To my knowledge the 2.8 bug 'only' affects displays with 1080p24. I and many others are running 2.8 on non 1080p24 displays without any problems. I say go for it, it fixes more problems than it breaks.


Oh, BTW my XA2 is dead silent, no fan noise at all. it has a fan?


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Another Switcher question.


Monoprice is out of the 2 x 1 HDMI switcher right now (which is one that seems to not have any issues like the 4 x 1 does). Has anyone tried the 3 x 1?


Also, has anyone ordered Monoprice's 3 x 1 *Optical (Toslink)* switcher yet _or_ another brand? What have most done about this, once you have the Video switcher out of the way?


----------



## rohrbaughra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13245751
> 
> 
> To my knowledge the 2.8 bug 'only' affects displays with 1080p24. I and many others are running 2.8 on non 1080p24 displays without any problems. I say go for it, it fixes more problems than it breaks.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW my XA2 is dead silent, no fan noise at all. it has a fan?



Thanks, I will try the 2.8 upgrade. As for fan noise, I am probably a bad judge of that since my hearing sucks from 44 years of playing drums - HA!


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13238388
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/
> 
> that comes with a remote so if you have a universal remote you can have it switch inputs automatically.
> 
> i would just use the xa2 for hd-dvd and sddvd and use the ps3 for blueray thats just 2 hdmi inputs.
> 
> thats if ur avr has hdmi inputs. 2 in 1 out to projector
> 
> fiddlyD



The Oppo HM-31 is one of the best buys that I've made lately....the undocumented features like auto switching to the active HDMI port and a boost for long cables are a bonus. I already learned my lesson with a cheap Pelican 2 port switch that had HDMI handshake issues..the Oppo just does exactly what you think it should with no fuss..I've never even had to use the remote yet.


----------



## chrishicks

I've been reading this thread for a bit now and was hoping someone could help me out with a setting real quick. I am setting up my XA2 now and have both digital/analog connected. when using digital(it sounds miles better at the moment) I also get sound from my tv speakers. how exactly do I disable audio via HDMI? I'm currently using firmware 2.7.


EDIT: I just noticed it also does it when using analog as well.


I have other questions but I'll see if they turn up in this thread first before i ask(lots of reading to do







) but the above is bugging me the most.


current setup: XA2 running HDMI directly to a Samsung HLT6187S and audio going to a Pioneer 1014(both analog/digital).


----------



## PEH

I have had my XA2 since September and since I had a pre/pro that did not internally decode the new audio codecs I used the 5.1 analogs which worked just fine. However, I recently installed an Integra DTC 9.8 which does internal decoding thru the HDMI inputs from the XA2. Since I have never connected with HDMI on the audio side I am not sure what the settings on the XA2 should be to pass the audio to the Integra.


I currently have Digital Out SPDIF set to bitstream, Digital Out HDMI is set to Auto and Dynamic Range Control is set to off. When I play a disc with Dolby TrueHD, and select in on the discs menu the Integra does not show Dolby TrueHD in the front panel display. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PEH* /forum/post/13251031
> 
> 
> I have had my XA2 since September and since I had a pre/pro that did not internally decode the new audio codecs I used the 5.1 analogs which worked just fine. However, I recently installed an Integra DTC 9.8 which does internal decoding thru the HDMI inputs from the XA2. Since I have never connected with HDMI on the audio side I am not sure what the settings on the XA2 should be to pass the audio to the Integra.
> 
> 
> I currently have Digital Out SPDIF set to bitstream, Digital Out HDMI is set to Auto and Dynamic Range Control is set to off. When I play a disc with Dolby TrueHD, and select in on the discs menu the Integra does not show Dolby TrueHD in the front panel display. What am I doing wrong?




You need to set Digital Direct Audio to On


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrishicks* /forum/post/13249719
> 
> 
> I also get sound from my tv speakers. how exactly do I disable audio via HDMI?



You can't on the XA2 but you might on the TV. My Sharp LCD allows me to turn off the hdmi audio in the audio setup menu.


----------



## genjivn

Just realize that the XA2 use the Wolfson WM8740 DAC (for two-channel output only, the 5.1 output uses TI Burr-Brown PCM1755). The WM8740 is used on some high end players such as the Arcam DV-29


Does anyone use the 2-channel analog output of this player for music listening? How is the sound quality?


----------



## chrishicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13253263
> 
> 
> You can't on the XA2 but you might on the TV. My Sharp LCD allows me to turn off the hdmi audio in the audio setup menu.



thanks for the suggestion. my Samsung has an internal mute so I just turned that on. I never watch the tv without my receiver anyway so thats a great workaround.


----------



## PEH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13251992
> 
> 
> You need to set Digital Direct Audio to On



Where is that setting? The only ones I see are 1. Digital Out SPDIF, 2. Digital Out HDMI and Dynamic Range Control and 3. Dialog Enhancement. I do not see the one you mention. What am I missing?


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PEH* /forum/post/13255300
> 
> 
> Where is that setting? The only ones I see are 1. Digital Out SPDIF, 2. Digital Out HDMI and Dynamic Range Control and 3. Dialog Enhancement. I do not see the one you mention. What am I missing?



You have to be running firmware 2.7 or 2.8 for this feature to be activated, are you?


----------



## PEH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13255737
> 
> 
> You have to be running firmware 2.7 or 2.8 for this feature to be activated, are you?



I am running 2.8. So where is this setting?


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genjivn* /forum/post/13253442
> 
> 
> Just realize that the XA2 use the Wolfson WM8740 DAC (for two-channel output only, the 5.1 output uses TI Burr-Brown PCM1755). The WM8740 is used on some high end players such as the Arcam DV-29
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the 2-channel analog output of this player for music listening? How is the sound quality?



The A2 also uses the WM8740 for the stereo outputs (though the service manual oddly says it uses the PCM-1755), although it lacks the 5.1 output. Despite positive reviews I have read about the WM8740, the Burr-Brown PCM-1755 DACs (for the A1, XA1, and the XA2 5.1) sound better to me with my system. You might want to do an A/B comparison by testing a CD through each set of outputs. I think the A35 uses the PCM-1756, but I don't have an A35 to test.


----------



## Dick Laurent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13239754
> 
> 
> Note of caution. My XA2 does not work properly with my Monoprice 4x1 switch. The switch works fine with all my other gear.



Sorry to get here late, but my Monoprice 4x1 switch works great with my XA2. No problems at all. Plus you can turn it off (I control it with a Harmony) so you don't get that annoying blinking light that the Oppo has.


I have both the Oppo and the Monoprice switcher, and for the XA2 and Onkyo 605, I choose Monoprice--hands down winner.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PEH* /forum/post/13255841
> 
> 
> I am running 2.8. So where is this setting?




Are you sure you have 2.8 installed?

Go to Maintenance->Update to make sure.If it is installed then select Initialize to reset the settings.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13245751
> 
> 
> To my knowledge the 2.8 bug 'only' affects displays with 1080p24. I and many others are running 2.8 on non 1080p24 displays without any problems. I say go for it, it fixes more problems than it breaks.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW my XA2 is dead silent, no fan noise at all. it has a fan?



What about those folks with 720p projectors which accept 1080p24?


I'm running my XA2 to an Optoma HD70, and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing any motion artifacts in similar setups. Or is this restricted only those with displays which are true 1080p24?


I don't know if I'm just fooling myself because of the other threads, or if I'm really seeing any of the issues mentioned.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dick Laurent* /forum/post/13257002
> 
> 
> Sorry to get here late, but my Monoprice 4x1 switch works great with my XA2. No problems at all. Plus you can turn it off (I control it with a Harmony) so you don't get that annoying blinking light that the Oppo has.
> 
> 
> I have both the Oppo and the Monoprice switcher, and for the XA2 and Onkyo 605, I choose Monoprice--hands down winner.



I have a Monoprice 4X1 working well on one system in the house, so I tried the Monoprice 4X1 and 5X1 for my HT set-up. The 4X1 worked with the XA2 but not my D* H21 tuner and not my Hughes off the air HD tuner. The 5X1 didn't work with the XA2. Success is hit or miss and system dependent. Monoprice has great customer service (quick and friendly) and they will let you return it if it doesn't work. Monoprice would be the first bet.


When that didn't work for me, I ordered a Radiient Select 4ce. These are advertised as ultra compatible. It costs about 2X what the Monoprice costs, but it works like a champ. Switches quickly and locks on the signal every time for all three input devices. You might want to consider the Pro remote as an add on--it allows you go go directly to any input rather than cycle through active channels. I am told that Logitech has the Harmony remote codes--saw that in another post--but I haven't tried it. It also is a well built good looking device. I would buy this 4X1 before the OPPO if the Monoprice doesn't work for you.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/13258359
> 
> 
> I have a Monoprice 4X1 working well on one system in the house, so I tried the Monoprice 4X1 and 5X1 for my HT set-up. The 4X1 worked with the XA2 but not my D* H21 tuner and not my Hughes off the air HD tuner. The 5X1 didn't work with the XA2. Success is hit or miss and system dependent. Monoprice has great customer service (quick and friendly) and they will let you return it if it doesn't work. Monoprice would be the first bet.
> 
> 
> When that didn't work for me, I ordered a Radiient Select 4ce. These are advertised as ultra compatible. It costs about 2X what the Monoprice costs, but it works like a champ. Switches quickly and locks on the signal every time for all three input devices. You might want to consider the Pro remote as an add on--it allows you go go directly to any input rather than cycle through active channels. I am told that Logitech has the Harmony remote codes--saw that in another post--but I haven't tried it. It also is a well built good looking device. I would buy this 4X1 before the OPPO if the Monoprice doesn't work for you.



I just got off the phone with Monoprice, going over the different switchers. He even said that it's a compatibility issue from device to device and they would take it back if it didn't work.


So I was looking at either the 3 x 1 "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote or the 4 x 1 *1.3b* "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote. And, if you don't use a port or two, it wouldn't effect performance. Also, the cost difference is only $4.00. Trying to decide which. My proj. is 1.3 and the players are 1.3, but, the preamp is _not_ (optical), at least for the time being. Also, I have to get the 3 way optical switcher also. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13259195
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Monoprice, going over the different switchers. He even said that it's a compatibility issue from device to device and they would take it back if it didn't work.
> 
> 
> So I was looking at either the 3 x 1 "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote or the 4 x 1 *1.3b* "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote. And, if you don't use a port or two, it wouldn't effect performance. Also, the cost difference is only $4.00. Trying to decide which. My proj. is 1.3 and the players are 1.3, but, the preamp is _not_ (optical), at least for the time being. Also, I have to get the 3 way optical switcher also. Any thoughts from anyone?



I have ONLY had good luck with Zektor and PureLink (the former typically coming with audio path and automatic switching (optical, coaxial)).


----------



## Dick Laurent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13259195
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Monoprice, going over the different switchers. He even said that it's a compatibility issue from device to device and they would take it back if it didn't work.
> 
> 
> So I was looking at either the 3 x 1 "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote or the 4 x 1 *1.3b* "Enhanced", "Equalized" w/remote. And, if you don't use a port or two, it wouldn't effect performance. Also, the cost difference is only $4.00. Trying to decide which. My proj. is 1.3 and the players are 1.3, but, the preamp is _not_ (optical), at least for the time being. Also, I have to get the 3 way optical switcher also. Any thoughts from anyone?



I would get the latter Monoprice you listed, simply because it is their most recent build (Rev 3.0). AND if you've already been in contact with them, you know that you have an out if it doesn't work. Doesn't hurt to try.


Of course, I tilt my scales in favor of Monoprice. I just have not had a problem with any system or device combination I've used it on.


----------



## FoSheezy

So I just got an XA2 and hooked it up with my Panny AE2000 1080p projector that displays 24 fps. The XA2 is at firmware 2.8(before I got it) so I was a little worried about 1080p/24 problems from what I have been reading here.

I played a couple HDDVDs and a couple SD discs and I didnt see any jutter or playback/display problems. The only thing I noticed is that the menu in one of the SD DVDs didnt look very good. I did Shrek3 and Transformers in HDDVD and iRobot and View from the Top in SD DVD.

Yes, I have everything set right, and my PJ even shows it is being shown in 1080/24p.

It looks awesome to me (I used to have the A35, but upgraded for the better SD upconversion).

Are there any movies or parts of movies that are prime examples of problems with this setup. I would like to try it out.

Also, is EVERYONE with 1080/24p displays having problems with the 2.8 firmware or just some people?

Thanks!


----------



## PEH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13257556
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have 2.8 installed?
> 
> Go to Maintenance->Update to make sure.If it is installed then select Initialize to reset the settings.



Found the setting. Since i did not have a processor that would decode these formats until recently I ignored that setting when it was added with the 2.7 FW update, and of course it is not in the manual. I did find it, however, and all is now working as it should. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Brian81

I just received my XA2 from Overstock. Physically, it looks new other than one scratch on the top. So really, it doesn't look new. Anyways, I turn the player on and it says WELCOME but does nothing else. Help??




Are there any extended warranty plans out there for refurbs? I didn't pick up the Overstock one, but have 2 more days to decide if I want one. Perhaps something better than what Overstock offers. I hope this player isn't DOA.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/13259408
> 
> 
> I have ONLY had good luck with Zektor and PureLink (the former typically coming with audio path and automatic switching (optical, coaxial)).



Thanks for the two other names.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dick Laurent* /forum/post/13259597
> 
> 
> I would get the latter Monoprice you listed, simply because it is their most recent build (Rev 3.0). AND if you've already been in contact with them, you know that you have an out if it doesn't work. Doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> 
> Of course, I tilt my scales in favor of Monoprice. I just have not had a problem with any system or device combination I've used it on.



Thanks also Dick. I think I'll try it and it's very reasonably priced. I'll probably get the "optical" switcher with it.


Well, on I go to test one of the plethera of players that I've just got in. It's the Onky 805. Hope it blows me away, cause it's most $$$. The XA2 comes tomorow.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoSheezy* /forum/post/13259954
> 
> 
> So I just got an XA2 and hooked it up with my Panny AE2000 1080p projector that displays 24 fps. The XA2 is at firmware 2.8(before I got it) so I was a little worried about 1080p/24 problems from what I have been reading here.
> 
> I played a couple HDDVDs and a couple SD discs and I didnt see any jutter or playback/display problems. The only thing I noticed is that the menu in one of the SD DVDs didnt look very good. I did Shrek3 and Transformers in HDDVD and iRobot and View from the Top in SD DVD.
> 
> Yes, I have everything set right, and my PJ even shows it is being shown in 1080/24p.
> 
> It looks awesome to me (I used to have the A35, but upgraded for the better SD upconversion).
> *Are there any movies or parts of movies that are prime examples of problems with this setup. I would like to try it out.*Also, is EVERYONE with 1080/24p displays having problems with the 2.8 firmware or just some people?
> 
> Thanks!



Any Paramount movie will do, check the opening credits of Transformers.

The Hasbro logo looks as if it's dancing on the screen.


Another scene is when Sam's father is picking him up at school. The front

oval grill on his car shimmers badly. Very noticeable.


----------



## dukemc

A question for someone that may know... I have a Sharp Aquos with 1080P native with a XA2 w/2.8 fw and a panny SA-XR57 receiver. The problem is it indicates 1080i on all 3 units when playing 1080P discs. I have tried the 1080P settings on the XA2 several times...anyone have any ideas why it won't display 1080P ?....Thanks


----------



## mikethewxguy

Another HDMI switch option


OPPO HM-31 Certified HDMI 1.3 and 1080p Switch

http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/ 

http://www.amazon.com/OPPO-HM-31-Cer...4394089&sr=8-1 


I have one and have had zero issues with it...


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13265323
> 
> 
> A question for someone that may know... I have a Sharp Aquos with 1080P native with a XA2 w/2.8 fw and a panny SA-XR57 receiver. The problem is it indicates 1080i on all 3 units when playing 1080P discs. I have tried the 1080P settings on the XA2 several times...anyone have any ideas why it won't display 1080P ?....Thanks



Sounds like you are using component cables. They won't output 1080p. Only an hdmi cable will output 1080p. The 1080i on the TV screen is indicating the source is 1080i but the TV itself will still deinterlace and display the movie at 1080p.


----------



## dukemc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13265527
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are using component cables. They won't output 1080p. Only an hdmi cable will output 1080p. The 1080i on the TV screen is indicating the source is 1080i but the TV itself will still deinterlace and display the movie at 1080p.



I'm using HDMI 1.3 cables


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


I have the 5x1 Monoprice switch that works perfectly.


I had used it to switch my XA2, Xbox, PS3, Cable and HTPC. I recently upgraded to the Integra 9.8 which switches my video now but I still use the Mono 5x1 to switch to the HTPC.


I remember when I was researching here I saw a few threads that discussed problems with the 4x1 switch. I passed on that. I also tried a Gefen and was very unhappy with it.


For the price the Mono 5x1 seemed like the perfect solution.


Splotto


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13265692
> 
> 
> I'm using HDMI 1.3 cables



hmmm... if you are running hdmi to the receiver and then to the TV, is there a setting on the receiver that will change its output from 1080i to 1080p, or do you run hdmi straight to the TV from the XA2?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13265692
> 
> 
> I'm using HDMI 1.3 cables



Do you have the Mode switch set to 1 or 2?


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/13266912
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> I have the 5x1 Monoprice switch that works perfectly.
> 
> 
> I had used it to switch my XA2, Xbox, PS3, Cable and HTPC. I recently upgraded to the Integra 9.8 which switches my video now but I still use the Mono 5x1 to switch to the HTPC.
> 
> 
> I remember when I was researching here I saw a few threads that discussed problems with the 4x1 switch. I passed on that. I also tried a Gefen and was very unhappy with it.
> 
> 
> For the price the Mono 5x1 seemed like the perfect solution.
> 
> 
> Splotto



Thanks for posting a positive endorsement for the Monprice, as I'm planning on doing the same thing (not with the 5 x 1 though). Still figuring which one, as they are out of a couple of models.


----------



## dukemc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13266988
> 
> 
> hmmm... if you are running hdmi to the receiver and then to the TV, is there a setting on the receiver that will change its output from 1080i to 1080p, or do you run hdmi straight to the TV from the XA2?



yes the HDMI runs from XA2 to receiver then to TV...

I don't see anything on the receiver that would change 1080i to 1080P. the mode switch is on 2.


----------



## grif32

I have downloaded 2.7 to xa2. What settings do I need to do to the xa2 to get correct bitstreaming and have my 805 have true hd light up. I cant get it to light up I must have something wrong thanks


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/13267415
> 
> 
> I have downloaded 2.7 to xa2. What settings do I need to do to the xa2 to get correct bitstreaming and have my 805 have true hd light up. I cant get it to light up I must have something wrong thanks



Assuming you are using HDMI,set Digital Direct Audio to On.


----------



## JNieves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13267400
> 
> 
> yes the HDMI runs from XA2 to receiver then to TV...
> 
> I don't see anything on the receiver that would change 1080i to 1080P. the mode switch is on 2.



Try running the XA2 straight to the TV... does the TV indicate 1080p when you do this?


----------



## rocky1

I just got an xa2 which has the 2.0 firmware.I dont have a 1080p display.I am getting an hdmi 1.3 capable receiver next month.Do i still have to upgrade to 2.7 even though my display is not 1080p.i want to be able to bitstream via hdmi thru the receiver when i get it.thanks


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13267632
> 
> 
> I just got an xa2 which has the 2.0 firmware.I dont have a 1080p display.I am getting an hdmi 1.3 capable receiver next month.Do i still have to upgrade to 2.7 even though my display is not 1080p.i want to be able to bitstream via hdmi thru the receiver when i get it.thanks



Yes,2.7 enabled bitstreaming.


----------



## dukemc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JNieves* /forum/post/13267612
> 
> 
> Try running the XA2 straight to the TV... does the TV indicate 1080p when you do this?



OK...running direct from XA2 to TV the 1080P lights up...so I guess maybe the receiver won't handle 1080P. I've looked all over on the A/V receiver and don't see anything that would change it.


----------



## rocky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13267648
> 
> 
> Yes,2.7 enabled bitstreaming.



Thnks.Now i have to find a 2.7 disc so i can add it.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13267742
> 
> 
> OK...running direct from XA2 to TV the 1080P lights up...so I guess maybe the receiver won't handle 1080P. I've looked all over on the A/V receiver and don't see anything that would change it.



Any setting change would be done in the receiver's onscreen menu.


----------



## JNieves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukemc* /forum/post/13267742
> 
> 
> OK...running direct from XA2 to TV the 1080P lights up...so I guess maybe the receiver won't handle 1080P. I've looked all over on the A/V receiver and don't see anything that would change it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13268024
> 
> 
> Any setting change would be done in the receiver's onscreen menu.



I believe he's right about the receiver; owner's manual is here and it doesn't seem like there is an option to change.


----------



## aubsxc

I just wanted to add that my XA2 continues to amaze me with its ability to upconvert SD material. Watched Event Horizon tonight and although the PQ is pretty good it is not reference quality. On the XA2 the picture looked absolutely amazing - detailed and 3-dimensional, and much better than my previous viewing on an Oppo 971. This is easily the best upconverting player I have seen.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13267132
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting a positive endorsement for the Monprice, as I'm planning on doing the same thing (not with the 5 x 1 though). Still figuring which one, as they are out of a couple of models.



As I mentioned, you might want to do a search here on AVS about the 4x1. I know it had issues.


Splotto


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/13270763
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, you might want to do a search here on AVS about the 4x1. I know it had issues.
> 
> 
> Splotto



Thanks again and yes, I know about the possible compatibility issues with the 4 x 1. Looks like I'm looking at the 3 x 1 _or_ the 5 x1. Just don't need all 5, but, if it's proven and there's no loss of performance in not using open input's, I might.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13269896
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add that my XA2 continues to amaze me with its ability to upconvert SD material. Watched Event Horizon tonight and although the PQ is pretty good it is not reference quality. On the XA2 the picture looked absolutely amazing - detailed and 3-dimensional, and much better than my previous viewing on an Oppo 971. This is easily the best upconverting player I have seen.



Really glad to hear that your XA2 is performing perfectly. I have a brand new, unopened XA2 and also have an 805, that I've been testing against my A35.

Did you, by chance, compare the XA2 and 805? Or, just went only for the XA2, being that it is tauted as Toshiba's flagship (build quality, upconversion capabilities)? The 805 is suppose to be the XA2*+* (better tweeked, debugged, albeit lack of the remotes picture button) but, if you've found them to be equal, that will help me with a decision.


----------



## Dick Laurent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13271161
> 
> 
> Thanks again and yes, I know about the possible compatibility issues with the 4 x 1. Looks like I'm looking at the 3 x 1 _or_ the 5 x1. Just don't need all 5, but, if it's proven and there's no loss of performance in not using open input's, I might.



Just had to chime in my + endorsement for the 4 x 1 (again). No problems and it is faster than my Oppo switch (and no blinking light).


----------



## nextoo

Both the XA1 and XA2 remotes look similar. Does anybody know if the XA1 remote will work with the XA2?


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13267547
> 
> 
> Assuming you are using HDMI,set Digital Direct Audio to On.



Thanks that worked.


----------



## rocky1

could use some help.I played event horizon (sd) last nite on my xa2 and i get blck bars on all 4 sides of the movie.I then tried it on my reg dvd player and it was fine.Why is it doing this on the xa2?thanks

the xa2 is set to 1080i since i dont have a 1080 disply.It is via hdmi for video.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13272271
> 
> 
> could use some help.I played event horizon (sd) last nite on my xa2 and i get blck bars on all 4 sides of the movie.I then tried it on my reg dvd player and it was fine.Why is it doing this on the xa2?thanks
> 
> the xa2 is set to 1080i since i dont have a 1080 disply.It is via hdmi for video.



Sounds like it is not an anamorphic movie. Your DVD player may be set to automatically expand 4:3 images though. If so, then you'll need to use one of the zoom modes on your TV for the XA2. A lot of supplementary materials on DVDs and HD-DVDs display like this.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

I have an issue with my XA2. Several times during a movie there will be a vertical second-long picture glitch (no effect on the audio though). This has happened on all types of HD DVDs, whether they are combo discs, import discs, or US single-sided discs. Could this be a firmware issue? I just bought this unit so it is new to me although it is a refurbished model.


Speaking of firmware, is there a way to tell what version of the firmware is currently on the machine?


What is the general consensus as to which firmware version is the best one for the XA2? I have seen posts of people advising to stick with version 2.7 as opposed to version 2.8 because of issues introduced with the 2.8 upgrade.


If 2.7 (or earlier) is the way to go, how do you go about upgrading to this version? If you click through links to the Toshiba site or upgrade through the player's ethernet jack (I assume) that you will get version 2.8. Is there a separate link to a safe and secure version of 2.7 (or earlier) along with instructions on how to do it by flashing the player (using a CD or DVD with the burned files)?


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Kennedy* /forum/post/13273688
> 
> 
> I have an issue with my XA2. Several times during a movie there will be a vertical second-long picture glitch (no effect on the audio though). This has happened on all types of HD DVDs, whether they are combo discs, import discs, or US single-sided discs. Could this be a firmware issue? I just bought this unit so it is new to me although it is a refurbished model.
> 
> 
> Speaking of firmware, is there a way to tell what version of the firmware is currently on the machine?
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus as to which firmware version is the best one for the XA2? I have seen posts of people advising to stick with version 2.7 as opposed to version 2.8 because of issues introduced with the 2.8 upgrade.
> 
> 
> If 2.7 (or earlier) is the way to go, how do you go about upgrading to this version? If you click through links to the Toshiba site or upgrade through the player's ethernet jack (I assume) that you will get version 2.8. Is there a separate link to a safe and secure version of 2.7 (or earlier) along with instructions on how to do it by flashing the player (using a CD or DVD with the burned files)?



Firmware versions downloads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=999557


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Kennedy* /forum/post/13273688
> 
> 
> I have an issue with my XA2. Several times during a movie there will be a vertical second-long picture glitch (no effect on the audio though). This has happened on all types of HD DVDs, whether they are combo discs, import discs, or US single-sided discs. Could this be a firmware issue? I just bought this unit so it is new to me although it is a refurbished model.
> 
> 
> Speaking of firmware, is there a way to tell what version of the firmware is currently on the machine?
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus as to which firmware version is the best one for the XA2? I have seen posts of people advising to stick with version 2.7 as opposed to version 2.8 because of issues introduced with the 2.8 upgrade.
> 
> 
> If 2.7 (or earlier) is the way to go, how do you go about upgrading to this version? If you click through links to the Toshiba site or upgrade through the player's ethernet jack (I assume) that you will get version 2.8. Is there a separate link to a safe and secure version of 2.7 (or earlier) along with instructions on how to do it by flashing the player (using a CD or DVD with the burned files)?



Doesn't sound like a firmware issue. More like an hdmi cable issue. Try running your hdmi cable straight to the TV if you're not already. Also, try running component cables just to see if you still have the problem.


Firmware 2.7 is considered the best IF you are running 24fps output. Otherwise, for 1080p 60fps, 2.8 is the best. I use 2.8 and have experienced no problems, but my TV doesn't do 24fps.


You can determine your firmware version in the setup menu under maintenance/update.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Kennedy* /forum/post/13273688
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus as to which firmware version is the best one for the XA2? I have seen posts of people advising to stick with version 2.7 as opposed to version 2.8 because of issues introduced with the 2.8 upgrade.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13273790
> 
> 
> Firmware 2.7 is considered the best IF you are running 24fps output. Otherwise, for 1080p 60fps, 2.8 is the best. I use 2.8 and have experienced no problems, but my TV doesn't do 24fps.



Hi,


In addition, with regard to the best firmware for your situation, it also depends whether or not you have a DVI connection to your display (versus an HDMI connection). Folks using DVI to HDMI connections to their players were experiencing colorspace problems in which the images were too dark. I found that the 2.8 firmware corrected this problem whereas the 2.7 version did not.


Larry


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dick Laurent* /forum/post/13271837
> 
> 
> Just had to chime in my + endorsement for the 4 x 1 (again). No problems and it is faster than my Oppo switch (and no blinking light).



Thanks again. Still hadn't ordered one, but I'll be getting one shortly. At any rate, if it doesn't do the job, they'll take it back with no problem. I'd just be out the "down time".


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nextoo* /forum/post/13272007
> 
> 
> Both the XA1 and XA2 remotes look similar. Does anybody know if the XA1 remote will work with the XA2?



On my URC MX900, I'm using the XA1 IR codes, so I'm thinking you won't have any issues (minus the missing buttons on the XA1 of course)


----------



## nextoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13274537
> 
> 
> On my URC MX900, I'm using the XA1 IR codes, so I'm thinking you won't have any issues (minus the missing buttons on the XA1 of course)



Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## aubsxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13271226
> 
> Did you, by chance, compare the XA2 and 805? Or, just went only for the XA2, being that it is tauted as Toshiba's flagship (build quality, upconversion capabilities)? The 805 is suppose to be the XA2*+* (better tweeked, debugged, albeit lack of the remotes picture button) but, if you've found them to be equal, that will help me with a decision.



Never had an 805. I imagine the performance would be identical considering they use identical hardware.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13275929
> 
> 
> Never had an 805. I imagine the performance would be identical considering they use identical hardware.



Thanks and still glad your *XA2* is doing great. Incidently, *which FW do you have?*


----------



## rocky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13273375
> 
> 
> Sounds like it is not an anamorphic movie. Your DVD player may be set to automatically expand 4:3 images though. If so, then you'll need to use one of the zoom modes on your TV for the XA2. A lot of supplementary materials on DVDs and HD-DVDs display like this.



Its not a 4:3 dvd it's widescreen,so i'm at a lost why with the xa2 i get bars on all 4 sides but not with my regular dvd player.


----------



## Dick Laurent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13276995
> 
> 
> Its not a 4:3 dvd it's widescreen,so i'm at a lost why with the xa2 i get bars on all 4 sides but not with my regular dvd player.



Then it would not be a 16x9 transfer on the DVD. The XA2 is set to play non 16x9 enhanced movies in "window-box" so that you see the original image w/out the player changeing it. Just because it's widescreen doesn't mean it's widescreen enhanced.


Most standard DVD players default to expand/zoom non 16x9 DVD's to fill the screen, because a full screen is what's most popular. I watch non-16x9 movies with the black bars all around. I don't like the pic quality changed.


Sounds like both players are correct, you just need to change the setting in one or the other.


You may have other settings changed. This is just the most common problem that I encounter.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13276995
> 
> 
> Its not a 4:3 dvd it's widescreen,so i'm at a lost why with the xa2 i get bars on all 4 sides but not with my regular dvd player.




The smaller image with 4 black bars is called Letterboxed. Sometimes, the DVD itself, along with the player and display lock you out from being able to change these settings.


If your TV will not let you force zoom a Letterbox image to fill your 16:9 screen, set the XA2 to output 480p instead of 1080i. Then your TV will allow you to zoom the Letterboxed image, expanding it to fill your screen.


----------



## Bookworm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13280191
> 
> 
> The smaller image with 4 black bars is called Letterboxed.



Actually that's called "Windowboxed". Here's a link to some good info. on this subject.

http://www.cnet.com/4520-7874_1-5140690-4.html


----------



## sounds8292

Also, do turn on the Direct Digital Mode, you must download at least update 2.7 from Toshiba's main website...that will add the new buttons----with this update, you can even get DTS MA!!!!!-(tested with Pan's Labrynth)!!!!!


----------



## moviegeek

As to the 4:3 problem:if you use HDMI your player will automatically select the correct AR,if you use component you have to use the TV's zoom function when outputting 480p.The black bars on the sides are also called "pillars".


----------



## rocky1

Thanks evertone.Actually Bookworm nailed what it is.I have to set the player to 480p or i get the "windowbox".If i need to see this movie i'll watch it on the reg dvd.My xa2 is staying at 1080i.


----------



## Iceshot

I just wanted to let you guys know of an alternative, inexpensive way to insure your XA2 will give you years of service. The power supply and optical drive in the inexpensive A2 are identical to those in the Xa2. Both of these parts are a direct swap into your Xa2! A phillips screwdriver and 10-15 mins your done.


While this does not cover you for a replacement Xa2 mainboard, the real wear and tear items are the optical drive and power supply. If your Xa2 should fail you, odds are good it will be the optical drive or power supply are to blame.


You can pick up a refurb A2 for well under $100 and new ones for around $125. I got my refurb for $66 shipped. I'm certain if you sent your Xa2 into Toshiba (out of warranty) for repair, provided they still have parts, I guarantee it would certainly cost you considerably more than a cheap A2.


----------



## aod

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## myoda

Called Toshiba about my XA2 shutting down when playing a cd - wondering if any of you could repro this for me. Settings:


set rez at 1080p 24hz

frame rate: auto

digital out: spdif - bitstream

direct digital out - off


Play a regular cd with your tv on and let me know if the XA2 craps out in less than two mins...


I have no other issues with this device, plays hd dvd and dvd content flawlessly, and it's built like a brick house. (compared to my a35) Connected via HDMI to a Mits WD-Y65 (circuit city clone of WD-65732). I also have the 5.1 analog connection and digital optical out to a panasonic sa-he200. This is a ubid refurb (july 2007 build) with fw 2.8.


Works fine at the default settings of up to1080i. The only thing I have not tried is running a cd with the resolution set at up to 1080p 24hz with the tv off. hmmm. Thinking it's a firmware issue. Here's to 2.9....


Thanks.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda* /forum/post/13283670
> 
> 
> Called Toshiba about my XA2 shutting down when playing a cd - wondering if any of you could repro this for me. Settings:
> 
> 
> set rez at 1080p 24hz
> 
> frame rate: auto
> 
> digital out: spdif - bitstream
> 
> direct digital out - off
> 
> 
> Play a regular cd with your tv on and let me know if the XA2 craps out in less than two mins...
> 
> 
> I have no other issues with this device, plays hd dvd and dvd content flawlessly, and it's built like a brick house. (compared to my a35) Connected via HDMI to a Mits WD-Y65 (circuit city clone of WD-65732). I also have the 5.1 analog connection and digital optical out to a panasonic sa-he200. This is a ubid refurb (july 2007 build) with fw 2.8.
> 
> 
> Works fine at the default settings of up to1080i. The only thing I have not tried is running a cd with the resolution set at up to 1080p 24hz with the tv off. hmmm. Thinking it's a firmware issue. Here's to 2.9....
> 
> 
> Thanks.



2 things you can try:

1) turn off tv and turn on and use XA2 like a regular CD player

2) change your output to 1080p 60hz.


report back as to what happens


----------



## myoda

Doing that right now - pretty easy workaround till some new firmware. Still interested to see if the issue can be reproduced in the wild by other end users. Thanks.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13271161
> 
> 
> Thanks again and yes, I know about the possible compatibility issues with the 4 x 1. Looks like I'm looking at the 3 x 1 _or_ the 5 x1. Just don't need all 5, but, if it's proven and there's no loss of performance in not using open input's, I might.



Hello:


I used to use all 5 but am only using 2 now and I see no difference in performance.


Best of luck,

Splotto


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/13284679
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> I used to use all 5 but am only using 2 now and I see no difference in performance.
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Splotto


*Thanks* for confirming what the Monoprice guy said.


----------



## voyager6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceshot* /forum/post/13283308
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know of an alternative, inexpensive way to insure your XA2 will give you years of service. The power supply and optical drive in the inexpensive A2 are identical to those in the Xa2. Both of these parts are a direct swap into your Xa2! A phillips screwdriver and 10-15 mins your done.
> 
> 
> While this does not cover you for a replacement Xa2 mainboard, the real wear and tear items are the optical drive and power supply. If your Xa2 should fail you, odds are good it will be the optical drive or power supply are to blame.
> 
> 
> You can pick up a refurb A2 for well under $100 and new ones for around $125. I got my refurb for $66 shipped. I'm certain if you sent your Xa2 into Toshiba (out of warranty) for repair, provided they still have parts, I guarantee it would certainly cost you considerably more than a cheap A2.



I have two A2s intending to use them for parts for my three XA2s. However, I heard a rumor that the optical drives are married to the motherboard and can only be done so at a service center. I hope this is not true, but with encryption, it wouldn't surprise me that the motherboard and drive have to share a common key.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> I have two A2s intending to use them for parts for my three XA2s. However, I heard a rumor that the optical drives are married to the motherboard and can only be done so at a service center. I hope this is not true, but with encryption, it wouldn't surprise me that the motherboard and drive have to share a common key.





There is absolutely nothing in the service manual about this, so I think its just a wild rumor.


I feel I should mention, the service manual indicates a slightly different part number on the power supplies between the A2 and the XA2. I haven't checked further to see if one is just an updated number or if they are actually different. Its definitely worth checking into before you go swapping out.


Part numbers for the power supply (in the service manual) are as follows: XA2 is P000479130 and A2 is P000477370P

According to partstore.com, the price is exactly the same, so they may be equivalent parts.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bookworm* /forum/post/13280687
> 
> 
> Actually that's called "Windowboxed". Here's a link to some good info. on this subject.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/4520-7874_1-5140690-4.html



You're right! I was in a hurry when I typed this! The fact is, my recommendation of switching to 480p will fix the problem.


----------



## SeanCJ

I picked up the last Xa2 available at all area Best Buys today. It was their Magnolia display model hooked up to a 70" DLP and from what I was told, barely used. I took it home for $74.99 with unopened 300 and Bourne Identity HD DVDs. No box or manual, but I did get the remote. Had $100 of Xmas gift cards to spend.

I felt like a school boy on Christmas morning walking out of the store. Works perfectly so far but I need to upgrade the firmware to 2.7 to get True HD sound.

So far, HD DVD picture is stunning. I'm still playing around with the SD DVD picture settings. I'm currently doing side by side comparison with my Onkyo 805 to determine who stays in the home theater and who goes to the bedroom for upscaling duty.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanCJ* /forum/post/13288846
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade the firmware to 2.7 to get True HD sound.



No you don't.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voyager6* /forum/post/13286309
> 
> 
> I have two A2s intending to use them for parts for my three XA2s. However, I heard a rumor that the optical drives are married to the motherboard and can only be done so at a service center. I hope this is not true, but with encryption, it wouldn't surprise me that the motherboard and drive have to share a common key.



Someone needs to try this; an A2 as "spare parts" for an XA2 is a terrific idea.


Must be someone here who has multiple machines and wants to try this out?










Unless we all can get lucky like SeanCJ (hate you!!!!!







) and just get another machine for pennies!


----------



## Jon Spackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13289068
> 
> 
> Someone needs to try this; an A2 as "spare parts" for an XA2 is a terrific idea.
> 
> 
> Must be someone here who has multiple machines and wants to try this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we all can get lucky like SeanCJ (hate you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and just get another machine for pennies!



someone already swapped the drive from an A2 into their dead xa2 without issues.


----------



## SeanCJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13289030
> 
> 
> No you don't.



The Xa2 I have has the original firmware, can't recall exactly which one right now, but it will not output true HD to my Onkyo 805 receiver.

I thought I read here on this thread that 2.7 allows for that?

I may also go with 2.8 since my Mitsubishi 4900 does not support 24fps.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanCJ* /forum/post/13289239
> 
> 
> The Xa2 I have has the original firmware, can't recall exactly which one right now, but it will not output true HD to my Onkyo 805 receiver.


_*Yes it will.*_


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13289305
> 
> _*Yes it will.*_



I believe what he is asking is if he needs 2.7 to _BITSTREAM_ the HD codecs and yes, you need 2.7 or 2.8.


----------



## Dave_6

^That stuff really seems to get under Gary J's skin


----------



## SeanCJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13289305
> 
> _*Yes it will.*_



All I know is that I'm not getting the True HD recognition lights on my Onkyo 805 receiver with the Xa2. BUT, I do get the True HD recognition when viewing with the Onkyo HD 805 HD DVD player. Both are hooked up with HDMI and both have been calibrated the same.

I assumed this was due to the older firmware on the Xa2. What else should I change or reconfigure if its not the current firmware?

Thanks for any input other than "no you don't" or "yes it will"


----------



## billbillw

Sean, Gary, you are just talking in different terms.


With older firmware, the XA2 will decode and send by multichannel PCM, so in effect, you are getting TrueHD. However, to get the Onkyo receiver to light up and indicate TrueHD, you need to 'bitstream' the signal. For that, you need firmware 2.7 or later.


----------



## Iceshot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13289068
> 
> 
> Someone needs to try this; an A2 as "spare parts" for an XA2 is a terrific idea.
> 
> 
> Must be someone here who has multiple machines and wants to try this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we all can get lucky like SeanCJ (hate you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and just get another machine for pennies!



Check out this reviews on Amazon for the Xa2, scroll down and read the review by Shane Bushman (Nov 15, 2007) who goes into detail about the A2 parts (optical drive, power supply) being used in the Xa2. The direct link does not work I'm afraid.


For the Lazy










First let me say that I have or have had an A1, A2, XA2, 360 HD Drive, and PS3. This is by far the best HD-DVD player out, as well as the best SD player. The Reon's NR is awesome on SD discs, and the edge enhancement agorithm is so refined I have yet to find a reason not to leave it on level ALL the time, even on HD material. I have had experience repairing one of these and can shed some light on a couple of issues.


1 - Does your XA2 power down randomly when playing HD discs? If so it is caused by a bug that only affects some players. If the unit is turned on while its' input is selected (on the receiver or TV) a bug occurs during handshake that causes the shutdown at random. I speculate it is to do with setting the overheat threshold uncommonly low. The unit will only have this problem with HD media, when set to 1080p. Set it to 1080i and it's fine. Play SD discs at 1080p and it's fine.

-The workaround is to select any input other than the XA2's when turning the player on (or leave the TV/receiver off). Turn on the player and wait for it to boot up completely. Once it is finished you may select the player's input and it will play HD discs at 1080p for days on end...no shutdown.


2 - Does your player seem to have a high pitched whine? This is in fact not caused by the fan in the XA2 which is awfully quiet compared to most active CE cooling devices (about 1/5th that of the PS3 during HD playback). It is caused by the transformer on the power supply unit ringing. The only way to fix it is to exchange the unit, or send it to Toshiba for a PSU replacement. For the tech savvy, this unit uses the same PSU as the A2 (which can be gotten on the cheap right now). The service manuals can be found on AVS, and it is a simple job of loosening a few screws and a couple of connectors. If you can change a CPU in a PC you can do this. Otherwise, it should be covered under Toshiba's warranty.


3 - Does your player play SD discs fine, but read "no disc" when you insert HD media? This is caused by a blue laser diode failure in the drive itself. Face it Blue Lasers are still new, and unfortunately the yields are still pretty poor. Some faulty parts slip through after seemingly making the grade at the factory. Again, this requires a repair by Toshiba to replace the drive, but if you're brave and have access to an A2 the drive is the same. The swap is even easier than the PSU. 5 screws and a ribbon cable. If you have a screwdriver handy this should take about 10 minutes. Of course, it is covered by Toshiba under warranty, but why not fix your XA2 yourself and part with the A2 for a while instead (which is much lighter, and thus cheaper to ship as well).


4 - Does your unit hang on the welcome screen? Welp, it could be one of two things. A bad/overheating motherboard or an undervolting PSU. The PSU fix can be done easily if you have access to an A2...then you'll know. If it turns out to be a bad mainboard Toshiba is your only hope. Their procedure is to just send a new player if the mainboard is bad. They only repair the unit if it's a bad PSU or Drive. Either way turn around is about a week.


5 - Did you get stuck with a remote whose backlight doesn't work? It's no joke. the XA2 remote is VERY difficult to read in the dark, but once the backlight lights up it is a sight to behold. It goes from barely usable to "best of the bunch". the lights are extremely bright and very legible. What you may not know though is that you have to press and hold the backlight button for 5 seconds to turn on the feature. There are thousands of people who think they got stuck with a broken remote. trust me, once it lights up you'll love it.


The latest firmware as of this post is 2.7, and that fixes 24p output as well as adding HBR bitstream output. With this update this player is once again the king of all HD players. It sports the best PQ for both HD and SD discs, and offers all of the new features (even those of the A35 which is the inferior player). The bad news is, as of this update these are becoming scarce, and since Toshiba is building these for Onkyo now (list for $899) they have discontinued the XA2. the Onkyo is the exact same player in a new box for more $$$. get an XA2 while you can. Enjoy! I hope I've helped some people get by the initial bad impressions they may have had. No electronics model is without a few lemons. The XA2 has a few, but the above should help some of you avoid a return or exchange. If you did get a lemon, and there is no more stock, consider fixing it yourself by getting an A2 to sacrifice, then send the A2 for repair...or just let Toshiba fix it. once you have a working unit you'll agree...it was worth it. This is any HD TV's best friend!


----------



## youngryu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/12026745
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered (I was too lazy to search before posting) but I found this link today for the XA2 Service Manual....
> 
> http://www7.toshiba.com/secured/tass.../HDXA2_SVM.PDF



LINK TO HD-A2
http://www7.toshiba.com/secured/tass...d/HDA2_SVM.PDF


----------



## rohrbaughra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceshot* /forum/post/13289963
> 
> 
> the edge enhancement agorithm is so refined I have yet to find a reason not to leave it on level ALL the time, even on HD material.



I have directly compared switching edge enhancement on/off and it mars some HD material in a pronounced manner. For example, if you have the HD Living Landscapes (I know, not very popular, but it should be), switch back and forth at the scene that has the Grand Tetons: edge enhancement ruins the shot. This is also true for Planet Earth episodes, and I have also noticed this with many movies, including Blade Runner, Transformers, and even Casablanca. Of course, using the edge enhancement option on SD DVD's is one of the reasons that this player is worth its list price. Speaking of Planet Earth, has anyone else noticed a stuttering effect during panning across sand dunes at the beginning of the deserts episode?


----------



## crussell1492

that stuttering effect in the desert scene goes away for me when I set the XA2 to put out a 1080/24 signal into my 1080/24 compatible display (Sanyo Z2000)


----------



## levy07

I am considering purchasing the xa2 but would pass through the onkyo 605 to my Panasonic PT AE700U projector. Would the onkyo affect the picture quality? Should i just send hdmi from xa2 directly to projector? Thanks.


----------



## crussell1492

that works fine with my setup going to a Sanyo Z2000 PJ, Onkyo doesnt touch the video signal in that scenario, i connect XA2 to Onk via HDMI then HDMI to PJ


----------



## levy07

thanks. just checking because thought i read somewhere the onkyo touches the video signal when passing through. i havent noticed any difference with my current set up.


----------



## R Harkness

Yay, I'm a new XA2 owner! Mine just arrived (I also have my old A1).


Two quick questions:


1. How to check the firmware number? (Links?)


2. I don't have my projector yet but want to give this thing a trial run to make sure

it's ok. So I'm bringing it to a buddy's place who owns the older Panasonic 700 (720p) projector. I want to take a peek at the XA2 upconversion, even though it's not 1080p.

Does anyone know if the XA2's superior upconversion ought to be noticeable on a 720p projector? I know some devices are superior at upconverting to one res over the others (e.g. my A1 HD DVD player). Should I set it for output of 720p? Or 1080i for my friend's projector?


Thanks


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/13292673
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm a new XA2 owner! Mine just arrived (I also have my old A1).
> 
> 
> Two quick questions:
> 
> 
> 1. How to check the firmware number? (Links?)
> 
> 
> 2. I don't have my projector yet but want to give this thing a trial run to make sure
> 
> it's ok. So I'm bringing it to a buddy's place who owns the older Panasonic 700 (720p) projector. I want to take a peek at the XA2 upconversion, even though it's not 1080p.
> 
> Does anyone know if the XA2's superior upconversion ought to be noticeable on a 720p projector? I know some devices are superior at upconverting to one res over the others (e.g. my A1 HD DVD player). Should I set it for output of 720p? Or 1080i for my friend's projector?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...ngfirmware.asp


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13289406
> 
> 
> ^That stuff really seems to get under Gary J's skin



What do you want to bet he still says he is not getting TrueHD when he gets 2.7?


----------



## rocky1

If i may ask from those who know.My xa2 only has 2.0 firmware.I'm getting an hdmi capable receiver (marantz 8002)next month and i want to be able to bitstream the new audio.I was told on this forum i need to upgrade the firmware to 2.7 for the xa2 to be able to bitstream thru hdmi.If i dont need to upgrade to 2.7 i rather not.So if anyone could possibly advise,i would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13293050
> 
> 
> If i dont need to upgrade to 2.7 i rather not.



Then don't! Decode in the player and pass TrueHD via any version HDMI to the AVR.


----------



## SeanCJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13289673
> 
> 
> Sean, Gary, you are just talking in different terms.
> 
> 
> With older firmware, the XA2 will decode and send by multichannel PCM, so in effect, you are getting TrueHD. However, to get the Onkyo receiver to light up and indicate TrueHD, you need to 'bitstream' the signal. For that, you need firmware 2.7 or later.



Thank you very much billbillw for that reply. I appreciate the the thoughtful and non judgemental education of a newbie. This is my first true home theater and HD experience and I'm still trying to understand all of the 'language' from component to component.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13292844
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he still says he is not getting TrueHD when he gets 2.7?



I'm afraid that you'd lose that bet.....$&%*. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanCJ* /forum/post/13293118
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that you'd lose that bet.....$&%*. Thanks again for all the help.



Not unless you know what settings to change. Do you?














Ok, here you go.


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/13289227
> 
> 
> someone already swapped the drive from an A2 into their dead xa2 without issues.



Was that Steve per chance?


Sanjay


----------



## moviegeek

To enable bitstreaming via HDMI:

1.Install firmware 2.7 or 2.8.

2.In Setup->Audio set Digital Direct Audio to On.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Hmmmphh. STEVE


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13293050
> 
> 
> If i may ask from those who know.My xa2 only has 2.0 firmware.I'm getting an hdmi capable receiver (marantz 8002)next month and i want to be able to bitstream the new audio.I was told on this forum i need to upgrade the firmware to 2.7 for the xa2 to be able to bitstream thru hdmi.If i dont need to upgrade to 2.7 i rather not.So if anyone could possibly advise,i would be extremely grateful.



if and when you get the 8002, if you run audyssey, you will need to increase the sub by 9 to 10 dB. It's a known bug with 8002. Not a huge deal, just run audyssey, then increase it by 10dB.


----------



## GonzoGator

Has anyone had problems upconverting Superbit discs? When I tried Desperado, the digital/DTS opening screen was cutting in and out very badly. Fifth Element Superbit however worked fine. The Desperado disc looked to be fine, but maybe there's a scratch or something I'm missing.


I'm running HDMI to the Onkyo 705


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Where is the build date located?


----------



## aubsxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13302294
> 
> 
> Where is the build date located?



Back of the player, near the fan.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aubsxc* /forum/post/13302868
> 
> 
> Back of the player, near the fan.



Thanks. I believe it's a Sept. build like Snowghost, since we got them at the same time from Robert. I'll pull it out tomorrow and look.


BTW, I just checked and it is a Sept. 07 build date.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Finally opened the box and set it up tonight.


I have a question regarding the audio setting. Even though I have *5.1* chosen on the XA2 and also on the SD dvd's menu, it looks like I'm only getting _2 channel_ (on the OSD). Also, when I push the remotes _audio_ button, it gives only the choice for *1* or *2*. I don't understand. I didn't have this problem (as I recall) on my A35 or my 805. Whatever was chosen (5.1), I had. I'll have to put each back on and check just to make sure, however, I *am* getting sound out of all 5 (l/c/r/ls/rs) speakers. The SD's are both 5.1 DTS (The Eagles FR1) and 5.1 DD (BadBoysII, _Superbit_), respectfully.


My XA2 is a Sept. '07 build and came with 2.2/T22T (probably the 1st) and I hadn't downloaded 2.7 yet (hopefully tomorrow or Friday). I'm running optical to my pre, since it doesn't have HDMI connections. Of course, I am running HDMI's from the XA2. to the proj., for video. I have it set it to *Bitstream*, *dual disc*, *1080p* (you *only* get *1080p/24* with the *2.7* FW upgrade, *correct*???).


I'd appreciate anyone helping me understand if I'm not on the correct setting, etc. Again, I'll double check, both the 805 and A35 audio, to see if I'm getting 5.1 displayed, but I believe I was. Also, how do you get to the extended menu settings, for the extra picture controls (also found on the HD805)? Is it the _main/sub_ button, under the sliding lid?


Also, one last question. My friend said that he doesn't get an on screen display, when pressing the remotes _*audio*_ button. Anyone else have that problem? He downloaded 2.7 first, before he did anything else.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13306924
> 
> 
> Finally opened the box and set it up tonight.
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the audio setting. Even though I have *5.1* chosen on the XA2 and also on the SD dvd's menu, it looks like I'm only getting _2 channel_ (on the OSD). Also, when I push the remotes _audio_ button, it gives only the choice for *1* or *2*. I don't understand. I didn't have this problem (as I recall) on my A35 or my 805. Whatever was chosen (5.1), I had. I'll have to put each back on and check just to make sure, however, I *am* getting sound out of all 5 (l/c/r/ls/rs) speakers. The SD's are both 5.1 DTS (The Eagles FR1) and 5.1 DD (BadBoysII, _Superbit_), respectfully.
> 
> 
> My XA2 is a Sept. '07 build and came with 2.2/T22T (probably the 1st) and I hadn't downloaded 2.7 yet (hopefully tomorrow or Friday). I'm running optical to my pre, since it doesn't have HDMI connections. Of course, I am running HDMI's from the XA2. to the proj., for video. I have it set it to *Bitstream*, *dual disc*, *1080p* (you *only* get *1080p/24* with the *2.7* FW upgrade, *correct*???).
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate anyone helping me understand if I'm not on the correct setting, etc. Again, I'll double check, both the 805 and A35 audio, to see if I'm getting 5.1 displayed, but I believe I was. Also, how do you get to the extended menu settings, for the extra picture controls (also found on the HD805)? Is it the _main/sub_ button, under the sliding lid?
> 
> 
> Also, one last question. My friend said that he doesn't get an on screen display, when pressing the remotes _*audio*_ button. Anyone else have that problem? He downloaded 2.7 first, before he did anything else.




The easiest answer to cover every question is to read the owner's manual. If you didn't get one with the unit then you can download one in .pdf from the Toshiba website. This isn't to put you down in any way. But if you don't have/use the owner's manual then you are at the mercy of others to teach you everything about this machine. Using the owner's manual empowers you.

It won't answer everything (or we wouldn't need this forum) but it at least takes care of the easy stuff, such as much of the above.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13307672
> 
> 
> The easiest answer to cover every question is to read the owner's manual. If you didn't get one with the unit then you can download one in .pdf from the Toshiba website. This isn't to put you down in any way. But if you don't have/use the owner's manual then you are at the mercy of others to teach you everything about this machine. Using the owner's manual empowers you.
> 
> It won't answer everything (or we wouldn't need this forum) but it at least takes care of the easy stuff, such as much of the above.



Gee, then we don't get to see the same questions over and over again.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13307672
> 
> 
> The easiest answer to cover every question is to read the owner's manual. If you didn't get one with the unit then you can download one in .pdf from the Toshiba website. This isn't to put you down in any way. But if you don't have/use the owner's manual then you are at the mercy of others to teach you everything about this machine. Using the owner's manual empowers you.
> 
> It won't answer everything (or we wouldn't need this forum) but it at least takes care of the easy stuff, such as much of the above.



Thanks and great advice. I'm not taking your response as a put down, but . . . if you read carefully what I asked, you'll see that my settings are where they should be (settings of the pre haven't changed either) and I'm still not getting the 5.1 display. Again, doesn't happen w/ the A35 or the 805. I did, as usual, scan the manual, specifically for the audio question, which didn't help, but the answer to my question regarding the XA2's _picture_ button, *is*, clearly in the manual. *Am I wrong to assume that you don't know the answer concerning the 5.1 audio either*. But, please don't take that as a "put down". *







* And I don't mind being at the "mercy of others", if they can gladly help another member out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13307734
> 
> 
> Gee, then we don't get to see the same questions over and over again.



Sure you will. The one's that aren't answered.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Does anyone know, by chance, why another members XA2 doesn't get an on screen display, when pressing the remotes audio button. Anyone else have that problem? He downloaded 2.7 first, before he did anything else.


BTW, rik and Gary, you can sit this one out.


----------



## jpasiczn

Holy cow

I just got an open box XA2 yesterday at Best Buy (a great deal, but anyways) and I set it up last night and watched a few HD DVDs and it looks SWEET. Noticeably better than my old A2, even though i have a 720P Panasonic Plasma (PX75U). The 1080P24 output is really something else.

But what really blows me away is the SD DVD playback!! Im in the middle of watching Man on Fire right now, and it looks stunning. The last time I watched it, it was on a progressive scan player, and the XA2 makes that look like its a YouTube video.


Honestly, this looks almost as good as any of the HD premium channels (HBO, Starz, etc) from Dish Network.


Well worth the $249.99. Too bad it didnt come with a remote though. Ill need to figure something out. If anyone with a Harmony has their XA2 remote laying around (or even an A2/A20 remote) let me know what you want for it, we might be able to make a deal.


Anyways, thats my experience with teh XA2, a great player and looks NICE!


----------



## LoWd0Wn

In watching SD movies - my only pet peeve is that you can't see what you have left in the movie - unless I am missing something??

When I hit display it just shows how far you are in it, but not what is left??


Otherwise the up converting is awesome.


----------



## rocky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13308432
> 
> 
> Does anyone know, by chance, why another members XA2 doesn't get an on screen display, when pressing the remotes audio button. Anyone else have that problem? He downloaded 2.7 first, before he did anything else.
> 
> 
> BTW, rik and Gary, you can sit this one out.



I hit the audio button the other day out of cuiosity to see what it does.I didnt get any OSD but it just change languages.Is this what its supposed to do?


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13313345
> 
> 
> I hit the audio button the other day out of cuiosity to see what it does.I didnt get any OSD but it just change languages.Is this what its supposed to do?



Going back into the cave again, to see if it magically fixed itself







I'll come back with exactly what mine does _or_ doesn't do.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13313290
> 
> 
> When I hit display it just shows how far you are in it, but not what is left??



Try taking a look at the display on the XA-2 instead of the screen then tell me what you think of me.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13307672
> 
> 
> The easiest answer to cover every question is to read the owner's manual. If you didn't get one with the unit then you can download one in .pdf from the Toshiba website. This isn't to put you down in any way. But if you don't have/use the owner's manual then you are at the mercy of others to teach you everything about this machine. Using the owner's manual empowers you.
> 
> It won't answer everything (or we wouldn't need this forum) but it at least takes care of the easy stuff, such as much of the above.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13313904
> 
> 
> Try taking a look at the display on the XA-2 instead of the screen *then tell me what you think of me*.



Well alrighty then. First things first.


Just came out of my H/T feeling a little more comfortable, after viewing the two 5.1 DTS/DD disc (that I know every dialogue to by now) and that I've been using since I opened the box. Here's what I found out. Even though I have all of my connections to all of my equipment set correctly, using optical (i.e. Bitstream, 5.1, etc.), I was still seeing *Eng 1* or *Eng 2* over the OSD (when pressing the remote's _audio_ button). And when the display button is pressed, the OSD still reads *1* or *2* for audio. But my preamp says DTS or DD 3/2.1. And each time _audio_ is pressed from *1* to *2*, the sound changes. So, still nowhere on screen does it say 5.1, which I'm expecting it to say (like on my A35 and 805, as I recall). I went back to the manual to still try and find out what's going on, but couldn't *clearly* see it anywhere.


Well, thanks to Gary's indirect post above, tried it again. This time I looked at the XA2's *LCD* . . . and in little, biddy, tiny, weeny letters, while in Eng *1* mode it says "3 chnl" and in Eng *2* mode, it says "multi". I never thought to look at the players LCD when it technically should be diplayed the way it is, on screen. BTW, when I called Toshiba today, the guy didn't know either







He said it was a *glitch* and he has seen that with a few XA2's now







.


So *Gary*, even though you didn't post that answer to my post _and_ to answer your question . . . . I just think you're swell







All kidding aside man and this turning out to be OK now, thanks!


And *rik*, even though I _did_ skim the manual, but still couldn't find the answer to what the perceived problem was, thanks to you too. Not a put down.










Even though this was a little boring, it was still a big deal to me. Just trying to get all of this stuff working right.


----------



## rocky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13314712
> 
> 
> Well alrighty then. First things first.
> 
> 
> Just came out of my H/T feeling a little more comfortable, after viewing the two 5.1 DTS/DD disc (that I know every dialogue to by now) and that I've been using since I opened the box. Here's what I found out. Even though I have all of my connections to all of my equipment set correctly, using optical (i.e. Bitstream, 5.1, etc.), I was still seeing *Eng 1* or *Eng 2* over the OSD (when pressing the remote's _audio_ button). And when the display button is pressed, the OSD still reads *1* or *2* for audio. But my preamp says DTS or DD 3/2.1. And each time _audio_ is pressed from *1* to *2*, the sound changes. So, still nowhere on screen does it say 5.1, which I'm expecting it to say (like on my A35 and 805, as I recall). I went back to the manual to still try and find out what's going on, but couldn't *clearly* see it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to Gary's indirect post above, tried it again. This time I looked at the XA2's *LCD* . . . and in little, biddy, tiny, weeny letters, while in Eng *1* mode it says "3 chnl" and in Eng *2* mode, it says "multi". I never thought to look at the players LCD when it technically should be diplayed the way it is, on screen. BTW, when I called Toshiba today, the guy didn't know either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was a *glitch* and he has seen that with a few XA2's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> So *Gary*, even though you didn't post that answer to my post _and_ to answer your question . . . . I just think you're swell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside man and this turning out to be OK now, thanks!
> 
> 
> And *rik*, even though I _did_ skim the manual, but still couldn't find the answer to what the perceived problem was, thanks to you too. Not a put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this was a little boring, it was still a big deal to me. Just trying to get all of this stuff working right.



You know i'm a little confused about something.I checked the manual again in reference to the audio button.According to the manual it's only for changing languages which is how it worked for me.Nothing on different audio formats as you describe,nothing on the osd.What you desrcibe as far as the functions of these buttons "audio" and "display" is completely different than what is dscribed in the manual as to what they do.Unless i'm reading it all wrong.Display supposedly is to check status and settings.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpasiczn* /forum/post/13312691
> 
> 
> Holy cow
> 
> I just got an open box XA2 yesterday at Best Buy (a great deal, but anyways) and I set it up last night and watched a few HD DVDs and it looks SWEET. Noticeably better than my old A2, even though i have a 720P Panasonic Plasma (PX75U). The 1080P24 output is really something else.



Ehh, I hate to say it, but your Panny Plasma does not accept 24p signal. Only 1080p/60. You may have the XA2 set to 'Up to 24p', but I know for a fact that the PX75u does not properly display 24p and will only handshake at 60p. Not really a big deal because the XA2 looks outstanding on 1080p/60. No real need for 24p anyway..


----------



## LOOKHEAR











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13315079
> 
> 
> You know i'm a little confused about something.I checked the manual again in reference to the audio button.According to the manual it's only for changing languages which is how it worked for me.Nothing on different audio formats as you describe,nothing on the osd.What you desrcibe as far as the functions of these buttons "audio" and "display" is completely different than what is dscribed in the manual as to what they do.Unless i'm reading it all wrong.Display supposedly is to check status and settings.



Yo Roc,

On mine, when I press the audio button (even though it says Eng 1 or 2), my _preamp's_ lcd reads either DTS or DD 3/2.1 or not and also, the _XA2's_ own LCD panel reads either 3 channel or multi. I was looking for the terminology *5.1*, which is normally how it comes up on my other equipment (on screen). I'm running optical and not HDMI, if that makes any difference. Pm me if you'd like, but I'm not about to go back in the _briar patch_ again tonight.


When I'm checking another dvd tomorrow, I'll check one mo time though.


----------



## jpasiczn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13315171
> 
> 
> Ehh, I hate to say it, but your Panny Plasma does not accept 24p signal. Only 1080p/60. You may have the XA2 set to 'Up to 24p', but I know for a fact that the PX75u does not properly display 24p and will only handshake at 60p. Not really a big deal because the XA2 looks outstanding on 1080p/60. No real need for 24p anyway..



Hmm, I have heard that the PX75u is more of a YMMV situation in regards to p24. Over in that thread in the plasma section, people have stated as such.


Anyhow, like you said probably wont make any difference on that panel. The XA2 still looks AWESOME and much better than the A2 that will go the bedroom now.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13314712
> 
> 
> So *Gary*, even though you didn't post that answer to my post _and_ to answer your question . . . . I just think you're swell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside man and this turning out to be OK now, thanks!



Hey you asked me not to! All's well that ends well.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13315367
> 
> 
> Hey you asked me not to! All's well that ends well.



Don't take me so literal next time.










You have to understand, I was getting a little worried about not having a good unit, like the rest of you guys have. Decided to jump on the XA2 at the last minute, to have yet another "best of" players. So, I was a little anxious. And I still don't think that the manual addresses the specific area that I was inquiring about







. Only when you answered the other post, did I get my hopes up and went to check it out. I still don't see why it can't come up on the OSD as 5.1, without me looking across the room at my pre and XA2 displays. Toshiba doesn't know why either.










Thanks again, Gary.


----------



## snowghost

Got my unit yesterday at Lookhear's recommendation. This baby is a keeper for sure.


Upgraded it to firmware 2.7 and enjoyed Cream's Royal Albert Hall Concert in DTS HD Master.


Upconversion of SD's is very good depending on the source. After watching Star Trek OS in HD, the STNG SD discs look like crap--and that's being nice.


This has been an immensely invaluable thread though!


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13313904
> 
> 
> Try taking a look at the display on the XA-2 instead of the screen then tell me what you think of me.



Hey Gary,

THANKS!!!



I can't believe I have owned this player since July 07 and did not know that. If I was playing an SD Dvd I would read on the cover how long it was to see what I had left or go to IMDb to check time. hahha

I can't believe I never looked down at the LCD on the XA2 panel.

Crazy I didn't ask this earlier.


Cheers


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/13315719
> 
> 
> Got my unit yesterday at Lookhear's recommendation. This baby is a keeper for sure.
> 
> 
> Upgraded it to firmware 2.7 and enjoyed Cream's Royal Albert Hall Concert in DTS HD Master.
> 
> 
> Upconversion of SD's is very good depending on the source. After watching Star Trek OS in HD, the STNG SD discs look like crap--and that's being nice.
> 
> 
> This has been an immensely invaluable thread though!



Hi Snow.


I just gave you a quick call and left a msg., but I'll check in tomorrow brother.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13315523
> 
> 
> And I still don't think that the manual addresses the specific area that I was inquiring about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I still don't see why it can't come up on the OSD as 5.1, without me looking across the room at my pre and XA2 displays. Toshiba doesn't know why either.



It's true that the owner's manual doesn't cover everything that it should. There are certain OSD changes made by firmware updates that are not explained.

The XA2 OSD from the Audio button just lists the audio track being played as English 1, English 2, French 3, etc. The "display" button calls up a lot more information but only will say Dolby D or dts rather than Dolby D 5.1. That is normal for both OSDs.


The display screen on the front of the XA2 has a lot of information in such tiny size that it's almost funny really. Who wants to crawl up to their player with their face a foot away so they can read that stuff? You do have to look at your receiver to see how many channels the DD/DTS track is playing such as 2.0 or 5.1. It is kind of dumb really.


But your player does sound like it is working 100%. Don't worry about anything 1st tier tech support from Toshiba tells you. You know more about that player than they do just by reading the owner's manual and a couple of pages of info on this thread.


Depending on whether you are playing a regular DVD or a HD-DVD the audio button will not always be able to change soundtracks. On some discs you will have to call up the disc's menu to make those changes while the movie is playing. The audio button will seem to be disabled.


Have you set up the user "Picture" settings yet? Using the picture, cursor and OK buttons to edit a setting, you can try setting Edge Enhancement to 1 or 2, Mosquito NR to ON, Block NR to OFF, and Random NR to ON. The NR only affects regular DVDs while the Edge Enhancement will affect both DVD and HD-DVD. Generally, this will give you the best picture possible on this machine and was not well explained in the owner's manual. Enjoy.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13316317
> 
> 
> It's true that the owner's manual doesn't cover everything that it should. There are certain OSD changes made by firmware updates that are not explained.
> 
> The XA2 OSD from the Audio button just lists the audio track being played as English 1, English 2, French 3, etc. The "display" button calls up a lot more information but only will say Dolby D or dts rather than Dolby D 5.1. That is normal for both OSDs.
> 
> 
> The display screen on the front of the XA2 has a lot of information in such tiny size that it's almost funny really. Who wants to crawl up to their player with their face a foot away so they can read that stuff? You do have to look at your receiver to see how many channels the DD/DTS track is playing such as 2.0 or 5.1. It is kind of dumb really.
> 
> 
> But your player does sound like it is working 100%. Don't worry about anything 1st tier tech support from Toshiba tells you. You know more about that player than they do just by reading the owner's manual and a couple of pages of info on this thread.
> 
> 
> Depending on whether you are playing a regular DVD or a HD-DVD the audio button will not always be able to change soundtracks. On some discs you will have to call up the disc's menu to make those changes while the movie is playing. The audio button will seem to be disabled.
> 
> 
> Have you set up the user "Picture" settings yet? Using the picture, cursor and OK buttons to edit a setting, you can try setting Edge Enhancement to 1 or 2, Mosquito NR to ON, Block NR to OFF, and Random NR to ON. The NR only affects regular DVDs while the Edge Enhancement will affect both DVD and HD-DVD. Generally, this will give you the best picture possible on this machine and was not well explained in the owner's manual. Enjoy.



No ric. I've only set the generic settings initially, to see if the player was working. I've only had it out for a few days now but now that the 5.1 is cleared up, so far so good. My next thing to do, is to upgrade to *2.7*. Snowghost is helping me with that. Pretty anxious to do that now. Then, I'll get in and fine tune the picture settings and also use the DVE HD "Back to Basics" cal. disc when it comes out this month. I also need to do the same with the A35 and HD805. Glad to have the XA2 remote, for the additional "picture controls" of the 805.


Thanks again for tips along the way, ric.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13315523
> 
> 
> I still don't see why it can't come up on the OSD as 5.1, without me looking across the room at my pre and XA2 displays.



They probably thought about taking up less real estate on the screen by off-loading some stuff to the unit display.


----------



## webphilosopher

Can anyone tell me the benefit of turning on "enhanced RGB"? Should I leave it at "standard"?


----------



## Laserfan

Is the HD-A2 the only other player with identical disk drive to the XA2?


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13317711
> 
> 
> Is the HD-A2 the only other player with identical disk drive to the XA2?



I don't think any 3 series players are the same but both the A2 & A20 should have compatible drives.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13317012
> 
> 
> They probably thought about taking up less real estate on the screen by off-loading some stuff to the unit display.



Maybe so Gary, but you'd think they would have i_ncluded_ a magnifying glass with our players (ha).


----------



## bobgpsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/13317102
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the benefit of turning on "enhanced RGB"? Should I leave it at "standard"?



IIRC it is for those who use computer monitors connected with DVI. They tend to want a 0 -- 255 video level (PC) instead of the NTSC standard video levels (Video).


Makes a difference in seeing Blacker Than Black during video calibration.


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgpsr* /forum/post/13318796
> 
> 
> IIRC it is for those who use computer monitors connected with DVI. They tend to want a 0 -- 255 video level (PC) instead of the NTSC standard video levels (Video).
> 
> 
> Makes a difference in seeing Blacker Than Black during video calibration.



I take it then that this setting was added to correct the DVI "blacker than black" issues with certain displays.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Just wondering, has anyone experienced any negative issues (i.e. functions, buttons, that no longer work) by upgrading FW's.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13320281
> 
> 
> Just wondering, has anyone experienced any negative issues (i.e. functions, buttons, that no longer work) by upgrading FW's.



2.8 has been running on mine for over a month now and it has been flawless (non 1080p24 display). I made a 2.7 rollback CD just in case though


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13320401
> 
> 
> 2.8 has been running on mine for over a month now and it has been flawless (non 1080p24 display). I made a 2.7 rollback CD just in case though



Good to hear that. *2.7* is what I'm updating to, with the help from Snowghost. The first thing he did, when he turned it on was to update to 2.7. Been trying to find out, however, why he doesn't get his audio settings displayed on OSD (or players lcd screen either) when he presses his remotes "audio" button. Anyone have a clue?.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13320733
> 
> 
> Good to hear that. *2.7* is what I'm updating to, with the help from Snowghost. The first thing he did, when he turned it on was to update to 2.7. Been trying to find out, however, why he doesn't get his audio settings displayed on OSD (or players lcd screen either) when he presses his remotes "audio" button. Anyone have a clue?.



The "audio" button has no effect on many movies. It might not work at all with HD movies. Even SD movies don't always allow use of this button with this player. He should try several different SD DVDs. If the backlight function is enabled then when he hits the "audio" button the backlight should light up. This will at least indicate that the button works. There is a feature in the player's setup that allows the player to emit a "beep" sound whenever the remote control buttons are pressed. Again, this will at least indicate that the "audio" button works and the player is receiving the signal. In the end, the "audio" button is largely useless or at best, rarely useful.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13321653
> 
> 
> The "audio" button has no effect on many movies. It might not work at all with HD movies. Even SD movies don't always allow use of this button with this player. He should try several different SD DVDs. If the backlight function is enabled then when he hits the "audio" button the backlight should light up. This will at least indicate that the button works. There is a feature in the player's setup that allows the player to emit a "beep" sound whenever the remote control buttons are pressed. Again, this will at least indicate that the "audio" button works and the player is receiving the signal. In the end, the "audio" button is largely useless or at best, rarely useful.



Very good and thanks rik. Good to know and I'm sure he'll chime in later. It wasn't something that really bothered him, but, in this day and age of products that are quickly produced, I'd like to know that everything works correctly.


----------



## Dave_6

This may be a dumb question but since my plasma is only 768p, I wont get the full benefits of the XA2's upscaling capabilities will I?


Also, what picture settings do you guys use with SD DVDs? Im just trying to get a baseline to start with.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13320401
> 
> 
> 2.8 has been running on mine for over a month now and it has been flawless (non 1080p24 display). I made a 2.7 rollback CD just in case though



Same here, 2.8 seemed fine, but I rolled back as well just in case. "2.7 and forget about it."


----------



## Blasst

I would be interested in getting firmware 2.7 from someone.


Any takers?


I haven't had good luck with burning the firmware on my players, so if someone has a extra copy I'd greatly appreciate it. Toshiba can only send out 2.8.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/13323681
> 
> 
> Same here, 2.8 seemed fine, but I rolled back as well just in case. "2.7 and forget about it."



I thought about doing that but I figure if 2.8 is working then whatever other fixes Toshiba made with it are doing there magic. No freeze ups, no problems. If something does crop up I'll load 2.7 and go on.


----------



## foghorn2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13323578
> 
> 
> This may be a dumb question but since my plasma is only 768p, I wont get the full benefits of the XA2's upscaling capabilities will I?
> 
> 
> Also, what picture settings do you guys use with SD DVDs? Im just trying to get a baseline to start with.



You will see the benefits. I have a 768p set too and the XA2 does a better job than the A3 and the Samsung HD841.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13323578
> 
> 
> Also, what picture settings do you guys use with SD DVDs? Im just trying to get a baseline to start with.



Edge Enhancement: 1 or 2 (sharpens picture but may add some grain if source isn't really clean) So, "2" for clean source and "1" if source is less pristine.

Mosquito NR: On (removes pinpoint graininess for a smoother picture)

Block NR: Off (creates artifacts on small static images in a picture, best left off)

Random NR: On (I see no difference with this one way or another)


Try these settings fo one mighty fine picture. Adjust according to taste or preference.


----------



## Zerhyn

I recently aquired a refurbished Toshiba HD-AX2. I firsted attempted to hook it up via an hdmi 1.2 cable to a Panasonic 42" Plasma set (max 760p/1080i). The first thing I noticed was that the power button didn't work. But that is ok for the moment because it still turns on via remote.


But after switching to Mode 2 on the AX2 and hooking up player to the set, I was unable to get the TV to recognize it. The reading on the player indicated that it was outputting at 1080i. And you could tell that is was playing through the disk I had in there.


I then attempted to plug it in via a hdmi 1.2 cable to a Samsung LN-T4671F. I was still not able to get a picture. I haven't had time to see if I am making a basic mistake or call Toshiba. But I would just like to ask if I am doing anything wrong or neglecting anything.


Thank you for any insight.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zerhyn* /forum/post/13325258
> 
> 
> I recently aquired a refurbished Toshiba HD-AX2. I firsted attempted to hook it up via an hdmi 1.2 cable to a Panasonic 42" Plasma set (max 760p/1080i). The first thing I noticed was that the power button didn't work. But that is ok for the moment because it still turns on via remote.
> 
> 
> But after switching to Mode 2 on the AX2 and hooking up player to the set, I was unable to get the TV to recognize it. The reading on the player indicated that it was outputting at 1080i. And you could tell that is was playing through the disk I had in there.
> 
> 
> I then attempted to plug it in via a hdmi 1.2 cable to a Samsung LN-T4671F. I was still not able to get a picture. I haven't had time to see if I am making a basic mistake or call Toshiba. But I would just like to ask if I am doing anything wrong or neglecting anything.
> 
> 
> Thank you for any insight.



Turn everything off. Then start up again. Is your TV's native resolution 720p? If so, try setting the Toshiba's hdmi output resolution to 720p. There's not much point in outputting 1080i to a 720p set. Just in case there is a hdmi handshake or other compatability issue this may take care of it. Make the sure the power is off before switching between modes 1 and 2 if you ever have to. Additionally, you can try using component cables to make sure the problem is not simply with your hdmi cable. Unplug and replug in the hdmi cable at both ends to be sure of a good connection.

Does the red/blue lights around the power button work? Maybe the connections between the switch and motherboard were unpluged or not properly reconnected by whoever did the refurbishing. Take the lid off and see.


----------



## PannyManny

So, I figured "What the hay", I'll buy a refurb HD XA2 from ubid so I'll be like many others and have the best upconverter for SD discs at an affordable price! Well, my player will not read display any HD DVD disc; the display shows in red letters: " Not Available." Arggh!







Currently I have it hooked up to a non HDTV via component cables. This unit does play SD DVDs and the remote works fine during playback, however when a HD DVD is in the tray, it loads, but then the remote is useless and th edreaded red letters appear. I did initially set the set up menu to "up to 1080p" when I first used it. If you can, please give me advise as to what I may try to correct this.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gary J

Are you saying you are trying to display a HD-DVD on a non-HDTV?


----------



## PannyManny

Yes. I do have access to a 50" plasma display and can connect the xa2 via HDMI cable, so was I barking up the wrong tree in expecting any video display at all to the non-HD TV?


----------



## Zerhyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13327088
> 
> 
> Turn everything off. Then start up again. Is your TV's native resolution 720p? If so, try setting the Toshiba's hdmi output resolution to 720p. There's not much point in outputting 1080i to a 720p set. Just in case there is a hdmi handshake or other compatability issue this may take care of it. Make the sure the power is off before switching between modes 1 and 2 if you ever have to. Additionally, you can try using component cables to make sure the problem is not simply with your hdmi cable. Unplug and replug in the hdmi cable at both ends to be sure of a good connection.
> 
> Does the red/blue lights around the power button work? Maybe the connections between the switch and motherboard were unpluged or not properly reconnected by whoever did the refurbishing. Take the lid off and see.



I am using the Samsung 4671F display, which 1080p the main resolution. I attempted to hook up via component cables but all I get is "Mode not supported" on the tv. With any connection I am unable to get any type of response screen from the player.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PannyManny* /forum/post/13328803
> 
> 
> Yes. I do have access to a 50" plasma display and can connect the xa2 via HDMI cable, so was I barking up the wrong tree in expecting any video display at all to the non-HD TV?



Kinda like trying to play a CD on a vinyl record player.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13327088
> 
> 
> Turn everything off. Then start up again. Is your TV's native resolution 720p? If so, try setting the Toshiba's hdmi output resolution to 720p. There's not much point in outputting 1080i to a 720p set. Just in case there is a hdmi handshake or other compatability issue this may take care of it. Make the sure the power is off before switching between modes 1 and 2 if you ever have to. Additionally, you can try using component cables to make sure the problem is not simply with your hdmi cable. Unplug and replug in the hdmi cable at both ends to be sure of a good connection.
> 
> Does the red/blue lights around the power button work? Maybe the connections between the switch and motherboard were unpluged or not properly reconnected by whoever did the refurbishing. Take the lid off and see.



On my panny plasma px600u (a 720p set), 1080i is an extremely better picture than 720p. I can't speak for other 720p sets, but if it's like mine, I must disagree with your statement. 1080i is a much improved resolution on my 720p display.


----------



## Zerhyn

I called Toshiba tech support and we tried a variety of plugs and connections and nothing worked. When I bought this I some how knew this wasn't going to work. But that is ok because all I have to do is send it back to Toshiba and they will hopefully fix it. Thanks for the quick input. I had assumed I was doing something fundementally wrong, but apparently not. Thanks again.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/13328969
> 
> 
> On my panny plasma px600u (a 720p set), 1080i is an extremely better picture than 720p. I can't speak for other 720p sets, but if it's like mine, I must disagree with your statement. 1080i is a much improved resolution on my 720p display.



Interesting, that must mean that the TV does a better job of downconverting from 1080 than the Toshiba. Worth noting for those with 720p displays.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PannyManny* /forum/post/13328803
> 
> 
> Yes. I do have access to a 50" plasma display and can connect the xa2 via HDMI cable, so was I barking up the wrong tree in expecting any video display at all to the non-HD TV?



A friend of mine runs his A3 into a 480p CRT TV. He did have problems at first with getting proper connections, cables and output settings. Set the output to up to 480p and run component cables. There was something else we had to set in the menu... ??? Something perhaps with the Enhanced Black Level or RGB Output Range.. I forget. I know I got it working for him after changing a couple of settings, but it was a while ago. Once setup right it will play HD discs as well as SD.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zerhyn* /forum/post/13329123
> 
> 
> I called Toshiba tech support and we tried a variety of plugs and connections and nothing worked. When I bought this I some how knew this wasn't going to work. But that is ok because all I have to do is send it back to Toshiba and they will hopefully fix it. Thanks for the quick input. I had assumed I was doing something fundementally wrong, but apparently not. Thanks again.



Just out of curiosity... did you try toggling the mode switch back and forth a couple of times in case it was a switch problem? Try switching to mode 1 and use an S-Video cable and see what happens.


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13329267
> 
> 
> Interesting, that must mean that the TV does a better job of downconverting from 1080 than the Toshiba. Worth noting for those with 720p displays.




This was a known fact early on, that setting the output resolution to 1080i resulted in better picture quality than 720p out, on a 720p display.


Firmware updates addressed this, however try both and see what looks best on your display. Sometimes it can be very close.


----------



## Gary J

I wonder if it is 720p or really 768 where scaling twice (1080 -> 720 -> 768) would not be too good.


----------



## Zerhyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13329363
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity... did you try toggling the mode switch back and forth a couple of times in case it was a switch problem? Try switching to mode 1 and use an S-Video cable and see what happens.



I don't believe I have an S-video cable available. But we did try using just a single AV cable on mode 1. When attempting to do the component or regular video the TV claimed "Mode not supported". And when using the HDMI it just said there was a weak or no signal.


----------



## rik1010

A friend of mine bought a new Samsung TV yesterday and when he tried hooking up his A3 initially got a "mode not supported" message. Later he called and told me he got it working but I didn't ask what he did. If I see him later I'll ask but there must be some setting change, possibly on the TV, probably on the XA2 that will do it for you too. If you don't have the owner's manual for ideas you can read it/download it online from the Toshiba website. Perhaps that will help, hopefully. I'm sure it would be nice just to be able to watch a movie or two before the weekend is out.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/12999985
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth sounds amazing in DTS HD MA.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind Spanish with English subtitles.



Is the HD version a full 7.1 channels? I can't confirm as to whether or not the XA2 can do 7.1 with DTS HD Master. The only 7.1 disc I own is Blu-Ray.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13324979
> 
> 
> Edge Enhancement: 1 or 2 (sharpens picture but may add some grain if source isn't really clean) So, "2" for clean source and "1" if source is less pristine.
> 
> Mosquito NR: On (removes pinpoint graininess for a smoother picture)
> 
> Block NR: Off (creates artifacts on small static images in a picture, best left off)
> 
> Random NR: On (I see no difference with this one way or another)
> 
> 
> Try these settings for one mighty fine picture. Adjust according to taste or preference.



I looked into my Setup to see what I have those settings at and I cannot find them. Where are settings for these mentioned??


----------



## ihifi

You will see "Picture" button, 3rd from top on left side of the remote. Put player in pause then press "picture" and you will see the Reon adjustments. NR settings apply only to SD-DVD whereas Edge Enhancement applies to SD-DVD and HD-DVD. Having read and experimented a lot on these, you may want to turn ON all NR options except the Block NR (OFF brings back detail in most applications). Edge Enhancement 1 or 2 depending on whether source SD-DVD is mediocre or good, respectively. Edge Enhancement may actually worsen HD-DVD; try 0-1-2 for any particular HD-DVD and see what works best. Good luck.


John


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/13334427
> 
> 
> You will see "Picture" button, 3rd from top on left side of the remote. Put player in pause then press "picture" and you will see the Reon adjustments. NR settings apply only to SD-DVD whereas Edge Enhancement applies to SD-DVD and HD-DVD. Having read and experimented a lot on these, you may want to turn ON all NR options except the Block NR (OFF brings back detail in most applications). Edge Enhancement 1 or 2 depending on whether source SD-DVD is mediocre or good, respectively. Edge Enhancement may actually worsen HD-DVD; try 0-1-2 for any particular HD-DVD and see what works best. Good luck.
> 
> 
> John



Much Appreciated!


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13334443
> 
> 
> Much Appreciated!



Btw..you don't have to pause...you can change the settings on the fly and see the effects in realtime. I use these settings for problem dvd's (bad transfer)


EE- 2

Mosquito NR- on

Block NR- off (I don't like the effect)

Random NR- on


Everything else at default....makes a marginally bad dvd watchable on a HDTV!


----------



## Dave_6

If you wanna see a bad transfer, throw in The Lost World: Jurassic Park







Its the Coll Ed with a DTS track. Even my XA2 doesnt seem to help it much!


----------



## PannyManny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13328927
> 
> 
> Kinda like trying to play a CD on a vinyl record player.



Okay all, I can see that I had my head uo my *ss when I was trying to diagnose my problem.







What confused me was the fact that I "believed" that Breach played (Hd DVD content), so I assumed that all HD DVDs would, when in fact, Breach is a combo disco-Dah!??? and I had inadvertently put in the SD side in the read position, so the xa2 played the SD content one night, and then I tried HD DVD only discs the next day night and got off on irrational troubleshooting:mybad! Any way, this refurbed unit plays just fine on a HDTV.







The upconversion of SD content is awesome. This is a quality piece of AV gear! Now I just have to check the FW version and contact Toshiba CS for update software.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/13334580
> 
> 
> Btw..you don't have to pause...you can change the settings on the fly and see the effects in realtime. I use these settings for problem dvd's (bad transfer)
> 
> 
> EE- 2
> 
> Mosquito NR- on
> 
> Block NR- off (I don't like the effect)
> 
> Random NR- on
> 
> 
> Everything else at default....makes a marginally bad dvd watchable on a HDTV!



When I went into Picture on the remote there were 3 separate picture settings titled 1, 2 and 3 each with their own edit.

All were the same so I edited all of them to those settings. Is that right??

Nothing was mentioned about 3 sets of edits??


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13336023
> 
> 
> When I went into Picture on the remote there were 3 separate picture settings titled 1, 2 and 3 each with their own edit.
> 
> All were the same so I edited all of them to those settings. Is that right??
> 
> Nothing was mentioned about 3 sets of edits??



Set all 3 the same for NR. But for EdgeEnhancement set one to 0, one to 1 and the last to 2. Then you can easily toggle between the 3 to pick the setting that looks best for each movie. 0-1 for HD, 1-2 for SD.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13336061
> 
> 
> Set all 3 the same for NR. But for EdgeEnhancement set one to 0, one to 1 and the last to 2. Then you can easily toggle between the 3 to pick the setting that looks best for each movie. 0-1 for HD, 1-2 for SD.



Oh, I see, you have a choice as to which setting you want to watch.

But for Edge Enhancement I have only Off, 1 and 2.


Again, thanks


----------



## SeanCJ

Would someone be willing to send me a copy of the 2.7firmware disc? I've tried several times to download this 2.7 firmware from the front page of the 'firmware' thread, but with no success. I must be doing something wrong or my computer is messing up.

My Xa2 won't recognize the disc.

I'd be happy to pay for the disc and shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13336178
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, you have a choice as to which setting you want to watch.
> 
> But for Edge Enhancement I have only Off, 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks



I don't remember if it's called "Off" or "0", but there are three different options in any case.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lonely Surfer* /forum/post/13336554
> 
> 
> I don't remember if it's called "Off" or "0", but there are three different options in any case.



Yes I got it OK.

Thanks a lot for that. SD is awesome. It did improve with those settings. Looking forward to see what HD is like.


Again, thanks.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanCJ* /forum/post/13336526
> 
> 
> Would someone be willing to send me a copy of the 2.7firmware disc? I've tried several times to download this 2.7 firmware from the front page of the 'firmware' thread, but with no success. I must be doing something wrong or my computer is messing up.
> 
> My Xa2 won't recognize the disc.
> 
> I'd be happy to pay for the disc and shipping.
> 
> Thanks!



Did you burn it as an iso file or just copy it to disc?


----------



## rudolpht

It is disappointing that 2.8 may be the last firmware update for this great unit, and it has issues. Better to go out with a bang than a whimper.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/13337151
> 
> 
> It is disappointing that 2.8 may be the last firmware update for this great unit, and it has issues. Better to go out with a bang than a whimper.



Toshiba did say in their announcement that they were going to give continued support to their players.

I guess we will have to wait and see. I held off on installing 2.8 and I am glad I did as sure a lot of people had problems with it.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13337563
> 
> 
> Toshiba did say in their announcement that they were going to give continued support to their players.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see. I held off on installing 2.8 and I am glad I did as sure a lot of people had problems with it.



For those that installed the 2.8 and having problems, going back to 2.7 is made possible by using a hex-edited version of 2.7 made by AVS members. In case anyone is unaware, this was posted on another forum and can be downloaded from: http://www.aaronwt.net/downloads/HDDVD/XA2firmware/ 


John


----------



## VIDEOKNG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13336061
> 
> 
> Set all 3 the same for NR. But for EdgeEnhancement set one to 0, one to 1 and the last to 2. Then you can easily toggle between the 3 to pick the setting that looks best for each movie. 0-1 for HD, 1-2 for SD.





This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## ooms

are there any comparison pics of unconversion between the xa2 and the a30/35?


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/13334427
> 
> 
> You will see "Picture" button, 3rd from top on left side of the remote. Put player in pause then press "picture" and you will see the Reon adjustments. NR settings apply only to SD-DVD whereas Edge Enhancement applies to SD-DVD and HD-DVD. Having read and experimented a lot on these, you may want to turn ON all NR options except the Block NR (OFF brings back detail in most applications). Edge Enhancement 1 or 2 depending on whether source SD-DVD is mediocre or good, respectively. Edge Enhancement may actually worsen HD-DVD; try 0-1-2 for any particular HD-DVD and see what works best. Good luck.
> 
> 
> John



Hi John,


Thanks for this useful information. Unfortunately, my XA2's remote does not have a picture button. I got mine as an open box unit, so perhaps I did not get the correct remote, though it says Toshiba and it works with my XA2. The model number on the remote is SE-R0252. It does not match the picture in the manual, but I figured that Toshiba changed the remote at some point and forgot to update the manual. Do I just have the wrong remote? If so, what model number should it be?


Finally, is there any other way (without the correct remote) to make the adjustments you mention? Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## VeeArSix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13340111
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> 
> Thanks for this useful information. Unfortunately, my XA2's remote does not have a picture button. I got mine as an open box unit, so perhaps I did not get the correct remote, though it says Toshiba and it works with my XA2. The model number on the remote is SE-R0252. It does not match the picture in the manual, but I figured that Toshiba changed the remote at some point and forgot to update the manual. Do I just have the wrong remote? If so, what model number should it be?
> 
> 
> Finally, is there any other way (without the correct remote) to make the adjustments you mention? Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



the remote you have is for the A2. the correct remote for the XA2 is the SE-R0251. the only other way i can think of to get to that picture button is through a harmony remote.


----------



## Blasst

Speaking of remotes, I need a remote for the XA2, I just picked up.


PM me.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13343399
> 
> 
> Speaking of remotes, I need a remote for the XA2, I just picked up.
> 
> 
> PM me.




Good luck with that,your best bet would be to contact Toshiba.

BTW:Any Toshiba HD remote will work on the XA2 but you can't access Picture Controls.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanCJ* /forum/post/13336526
> 
> 
> Would someone be willing to send me a copy of the 2.7firmware disc? I've tried several times to download this 2.7 firmware from the front page of the 'firmware' thread, but with no success. I must be doing something wrong or my computer is messing up.
> 
> My Xa2 won't recognize the disc.
> 
> I'd be happy to pay for the disc and shipping.
> 
> Thanks!



Make sure you aren't just copying the ISO file over to the disk.


An ISO file is an image that needs to be 'extracted' (for lack of a better word) onto a disk. Kinda like a ZIP file.


You need a program that will burn the ISO image onto the disk like NERO.


Splotto


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13344901
> 
> 
> Good luck with that,your best bet would be to contact Toshiba.
> 
> BTW:Any Toshiba HD remote will work on the XA2 but you can't access Picture Controls.



moviegeek,


Luck is for losers..... whoops hopefully I'll have some luck in someone wanting to part with one.










I know my other remotes will work, minus the picture controls, hence the post looking for a XA2 remote.


I've contacted Toshiba before, and I'll pass.


Thanks for the tips anyway, you never know.


----------



## webphilosopher

Ebay has an XA2 remote with five days to go. Search for: TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER REMOTE SE-R0251.


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/13346947
> 
> 
> Ebay has an XA2 remote with five days to go. Search for: TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER REMOTE SE-R0251.



Thanks for the Heads Up!


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/13346947
> 
> 
> Ebay has an XA2 remote with five days to go. Search for: TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER REMOTE SE-R0251.



Maybe it's for sale because it SUCKS!


I bought an A20 yesterday and with that will get a decent remote for my XA2!


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/13349594
> 
> 
> Maybe it's for sale because it SUCKS!
> 
> 
> I bought an A20 yesterday and with that will get a decent remote for my XA2!



The A20 remote doesn't have the "picture" button that the XA2 requires. But all of the rest of the buttons will work.


----------



## m1fuller68

I bought the XA2 w/2.8 firmware and while watching Transfromers HD DVD last night I heard quite a few audio hiccups...Just slight glitches. Anyone have the same issue?


Thanks,


----------



## angelo913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/13353322
> 
> 
> I bought the XA2 w/2.8 firmware and while watching Transfromers HD DVD last night I heard quite a few audio hiccups...Just slight glitches. Anyone have the same issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



No. I'm using Analog 5.1 out to my receiver.


I would recommend that these setting in the XA2 audio setup menu should be set to:

- Dynamic Range Control - Off

- Dialog Enhancement - Off


...Angelo


----------



## Phase700B

I just saw 2 remotes for the XA2 on fleabay. Do a search for the Toshiba XA2.


----------



## Phase700B

Okay. I've owned the XA2 now for about 2 months or so and the viewing is fantastic. Bought it and it had 1.3 firmware I believe. Manufacture date is January 2007. I searched thru most of the posts but haven't come across this exact picture freeze issue. About 2 out of 3 times I power up the XA2 on a particular day, the picture will freeze (like it's paused) but sound will still be going along as if it is playing. I can pause, then hit play and it plays sound again but picture is still frozen. I can power the XA2 down with the remote and back up. After this initial "freeze" condition it will play literally for hours all day with no more freezes. Could it be some sort of HDMI issue between my Mitsubishi LT-46244 LCD TV and the XA2? Should I try analog inputs at the same time to another TV and see if those are frozen also?


Other than this annoying little quirk the PQ on the XA2 is amazing. I also have an A2 and it too offers a better PQ than the other DVD players I've had over the last 6 years or so (JVC, Pioneer, Panasonic,Philips, Samsung) The closest quality I have seen to either the A2 or XA2 is my Philips Q50 with Farouda circuitry. It has some of the same picture adjustments that the XA2 has and it's 4 years old! Ooops getting off topic. Well, just curious about this kind of freeze issue.


----------



## TreyS

Have you tried to clear your persistent memory? It's in the XA2 setup menu.


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/13354939
> 
> 
> Have you tried to clear your persistent memory? It's in the XA2 setup menu.



I hadn't entered the persistant storage area at all previously. I entered it and saw 2 'Dream Works' entries which I deleted. I'm not sure of the function of persistant storage. How would that cause a screen freeze condition? thanks for you input!


----------



## VeeArSix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/13353322
> 
> 
> I bought the XA2 w/2.8 firmware and while watching Transfromers HD DVD last night I heard quite a few audio hiccups...Just slight glitches. Anyone have the same issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



i've noticed that DD+ soundtracks will hiccup (static for a split second) when i use chapter skip backwards or forwards. if i let it play straight through, then no hiccups, everything plays fine. Regular DD and TrueHD work fine. I'm on 2.7 BTW.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/13354808
> 
> 
> Okay. I've owned the XA2 now for about 2 months or so and the viewing is fantastic. Bought it and it had 1.3 firmware I believe. Manufacture date is January 2007. I searched thru most of the posts but haven't come across this exact picture freeze issue. About 2 out of 3 times I power up the XA2 on a particular day, the picture will freeze (like it's paused) but sound will still be going along as if it is playing. I can pause, then hit play and it plays sound again but picture is still frozen. I can power the XA2 down with the remote and back up. After this initial "freeze" condition it will play literally for hours all day with no more freezes. Could it be some sort of HDMI issue between my Mitsubishi LT-46244 LCD TV and the XA2? Should I try analog inputs at the same time to another TV and see if those are frozen also?
> 
> 
> Other than this annoying little quirk the PQ on the XA2 is amazing. I also have an A2 and it too offers a better PQ than the other DVD players I've had over the last 6 years or so (JVC, Pioneer, Panasonic,Philips, Samsung) The closest quality I have seen to either the A2 or XA2 is my Philips Q50 with Farouda circuitry. It has some of the same picture adjustments that the XA2 has and it's 4 years old! Ooops getting off topic. Well, just curious about this kind of freeze issue.



Sounds like an HDMI issue. A friend had a very similar problem with his and it was his cable. Replaced it and issue was fixed.


----------



## ChickD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VeeArSix* /forum/post/13355465
> 
> 
> i've noticed that DD+ soundtracks will hiccup (static for a split second) when i use chapter skip backwards or forwards. if i let it play straight through, then no hiccups, everything plays fine. Regular DD and TrueHD work fine. I'm on 2.7 BTW.



I've not experienced that quirk.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13345425
> 
> 
> moviegeek,
> 
> 
> Luck is for losers..... whoops hopefully I'll have some luck in someone wanting to part with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my other remotes will work, minus the picture controls, hence the post looking for a XA2 remote.
> 
> 
> I've contacted Toshiba before, and I'll pass.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips anyway, you never know.



Blaast, I sent you a PM about a spare one that I have.


----------



## laserrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/13354808
> 
> 
> Okay. I've owned the XA2 now for about 2 months or so and the viewing is fantastic. Bought it and it had 1.3 firmware I believe. Manufacture date is January 2007. I searched thru most of the posts but haven't come across this exact picture freeze issue. About 2 out of 3 times I power up the XA2 on a particular day, the picture will freeze (like it's paused) but sound will still be going along as if it is playing. I can pause, then hit play and it plays sound again but picture is still frozen. I can power the XA2 down with the remote and back up. After this initial "freeze" condition it will play literally for hours all day with no more freezes. Could it be some sort of HDMI issue between my Mitsubishi LT-46244 LCD TV and the XA2? Should I try analog inputs at the same time to another TV and see if those are frozen also?
> 
> 
> Other than this annoying little quirk the PQ on the XA2 is amazing. I also have an A2 and it too offers a better PQ than the other DVD players I've had over the last 6 years or so (JVC, Pioneer, Panasonic,Philips, Samsung) The closest quality I have seen to either the A2 or XA2 is my Philips Q50 with Farouda circuitry. It has some of the same picture adjustments that the XA2 has and it's 4 years old! Ooops getting off topic. Well, just curious about this kind of freeze issue.



Phase700B


I have the exact same issue with my XA2. I've had my refurbished unit for about 1 month. I noticed that EVER HD and SD DVD would freeze at some point during the movie with the sound continuing. I've updated to v2.7, initiliazed the player, cleared persistant memory and it still happens. Since the unit is under warranty, I contacted Toshiba and sent it for repair last week. I contacted the repair company today (Tops Electronics in MA) for an update. Apparently, they are replacing a board. Once I get the unit, I'll post the updated performance.


Rich


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Just finished watching the _rented_ copy of "No Country For Old Men" on my A35 (1080p/24). It's a new SD copy, and about 1:21 or so, the screen went blank for about one or two seconds (with sound still on). I had no other problems and it finished. I went back to the frames a couple of times, but, it didn't do it again.


I may hookup my new XA2 and see if it does the same thing on it, although, I really wanted to wait until I do the 2.7 fw update..


----------



## Vashti

Hi y'all. I'm thinking of buying the XA2 on ebay. I just had a new one with a damaged box slip through my hands. Anyway, I remember that 2.7 is the best firmware - and that 2.8 had problems (I can't remember what and can't find it - but I know I've read it here.) Could I buy an earlier firmware and update to 2.7? I've never done this before and am not sure how it works. I wrote someone asking if they could update their 2.5 player to 2.7 for me - and he replied if he updated it, it would automatically move to the most recent (2.8)


So the question is - is it possible and how do I upgrade to 2.7?


Or conversely, is there anyway to take a 2.8 player and back it down to 2.7?


Thanks for helping an hd-dvd noobie.


----------



## Itsdon

If your new unit comes with anything less than 2.7 you can update to it (or 2.8) here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=999557 


If it comes with 2.8 already there is a pre hex-edited version floating around this thread that will allow you to step it back to 2.7.


I'm running 2.8 on my unit and it is flawless. I do not have a 1080p24 display though and that seems to be the only bugger with 2.8. Good luck.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


I'm sure that most of my questions will be really dumb, and I tried to figure this out with the manual and by reading this forum, but I still do not feel like I understand a lot of this. Let me give some information about my system and then I will list a few numbered questions below.


I have an XA2 (with firmware version 2.7) that is connected to a Samsung LN-T4669F HDTV and a Yamaha HTR-5280 receiver. My audio system is only 5.1 and I have no plans to upgrade to a 7.1 system. The receiver has no HDMI inputs, so the XA2 is connected to the HDTV with an HDMI cable for video and to the receiver with a digital optical cable for audio.


1. From what I've read, I believe that the best audio I can achieve with these connections is 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS. Is that correct?


Supposedly my XA2 is capable of Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD. I don't know if the v2.7 firmware extended those capabilities, but if so, I am guessing that they would be beyond what my system can handle.


2. With only a 5.1 system, is DD and DTS the best I can achieve, even if I change my audio connections?


3. If not, what higher level audio can I get with different connections?


4. Would a digital coax cable be any better (or worse?) than the digital optical cable?


5. My receiver appears to have 6 RCA inputs that are labeled "6CH INPUT". Will this allow me to achieve better audio than with the digital optical or digital coax cables?


6. If so, can I use ordinary RCA audio cables, or do I need special cables?


7. If I do this, do I need to go to the Audio menu on the XA2, and mess around with the 5.1ch setting under the Speaker Settings submenu, or should my receiver automatically do the right thing?


8. If this approach is better, which of the more advanced audio formats (beyond DD and DTS) should I be able to handle?


9. Finally, which of the possible audio formats (that will work with my components) is considered the best?


Thank you very much for any assistance that you can provide. I really sincerely appreciate the help.


Gregg


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13388088
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most of my questions will be really dumb, and I tried to figure this out with the manual and by reading this forum, but I still do not feel like I understand a lot of this. Let me give some information about my system and then I will list a few numbered questions below.
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 (with firmware version 2.7) that is connected to a Samsung LN-T4669F HDTV and a Yamaha HTR-5280 receiver. My audio system is only 5.1 and I have no plans to upgrade to a 7.1 system. The receiver has no HDMI inputs, so the XA2 is connected to the HDTV with an HDMI cable for video and to the receiver with a digital optical cable for audio.
> 
> 
> 1. From what I've read, I believe that the best audio I can achieve with these connections is 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Supposedly my XA2 is capable of Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD. I don't know if the v2.7 firmware extended those capabilities, but if so, I am guessing that they would be beyond what my system can handle.
> 
> 
> 2. With only a 5.1 system, is DD and DTS the best I can achieve, even if I change my audio connections?
> 
> 
> 3. If not, what higher level audio can I get with different connections?
> 
> 
> 4. Would a digital coax cable be any better (or worse?) than the digital optical cable?
> 
> 
> 5. My receiver appears to have 6 RCA inputs that are labeled "6CH INPUT". Will this allow me to achieve better audio than with the digital optical or digital coax cables?
> 
> 
> 6. If so, can I use ordinary RCA audio cables, or do I need special cables?
> 
> 
> 7. If I do this, do I need to go to the Audio menu on the XA2, and mess around with the 5.1ch setting under the Speaker Settings submenu, or should my receiver automatically do the right thing?
> 
> 
> 8. If this approach is better, which of the more advanced audio formats (beyond DD and DTS) should I be able to handle?
> 
> 
> 9. Finally, which of the possible audio formats (that will work with my components) is considered the best?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for any assistance that you can provide. I really sincerely appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Gregg



1. Correct.

2. No, if you use mutlti-channel analog 5.1 connections then you can get TrueHD.

3. See 2.

4. No.

5. Yes, see 2.

6. Good quality RCA cables will do.

7. You need to mess around in the XA2.

8. Anything that your player is capable of decoding (TrueHD, DD+).

9. DD & DTS.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/13388274
> 
> 
> 1. Correct.
> 
> 2. No, if you use mutlti-channel analog 5.1 connections then you can get TrueHD.
> 
> 3. See 2.
> 
> 4. No.
> 
> 5. Yes, see 2.
> 
> 6. Good quality RCA cables will do.
> 
> 7. You need to mess around in the XA2.
> 
> 8. Anything that your player is capable of decoding (TrueHD, DD+).
> 
> 9. DD & DTS.



Hi EmptyChair,


Thank you very much for answering my questions. So, to summarize, if I use good quality RCA cables to connect my XA2 to the receiver, and if I adjust my XA2 audio settings properly, I should be able to get Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD.


I don't know if any of the HD DVDs offer more than one of the above formats (Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD), but if they do, is one considered better than the others? I'm guessing that the last two are better than the first, but is there much difference between the last two?


Thanks again for the help. I really appreciate it.


Gregg


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Just did a fw *2.7* update (with no problems), thanks to SnowGhost. Watched *Sleuth* (SD), parts of *No Country For Old Men* (SD), and parts of *300* (HD). I haven't played with the settings or picture controls yet, as I was just making sure that I didn't have any freezes, blackouts, etc. So far, it's absolutely gorgeous. I'm still comparing scenes to my A35 though (and deciding if I still need to keep it, as well). I already sent my ONKY HD805 back, anticipating that the XA2 (now with 2.7) would be complete and was going to be close enough_, if not surpass the 805. And_ with a _complete_ remote that has the picture button and controls, etc. I could now use the $530.00 for other things.


I'm pleased with the XA2's heft, build quality, and now picture quality. I'm glad that I was able to get a hold of a new one of these.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13388416
> 
> 
> Hi EmptyChair,
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for answering my questions. So, to summarize, if I use good quality RCA cables to connect my XA2 to the receiver, and if I adjust my XA2 audio settings properly, I should be able to get Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD.
> 
> 
> I don't know if any of the HD DVDs offer more than one of the above formats (Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD), but if they do, is one considered better than the others? I'm guessing that the last two are better than the first, but is there much difference between the last two?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Gregg



You won't get those codecs without HDMI but your player(XA2) will send them out to your amp in Multi channel PCM.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13388727
> 
> 
> Just did a fw *2.7* update (with no problems), thanks to SnowGhost. Watched *Sleuth* (SD), parts of *No Country For Old Men* (SD), and parts of *300* (HD). I haven't played with the settings or picture controls yet, as I was just making sure that I didn't have any freezes, blackouts, etc. So far, it's absolutely gorgeous. I'm still comparing scenes to my A35 though (and deciding if I still need to keep it, as well). I already sent my ONKY HD805 back, anticipating that the XA2 (now with 2.7) would be complete and was going to be close enough_, if not surpass the 805. And_ with a _complete_ remote that has the picture button and controls, etc. I could now use the $530.00 for other things.
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the XA2's heft, build quality, and now picture quality. I'm glad that I was able to get a hold of a new one of these.



Well, I have to thank LookHear for turning me onto the XA2 as I can't believe what a great player this has turned out be.


My Pioneer Elite Blu-Ray is a little more "user friendly" as far as reading the source resolution and adjusting the output, but I programmed a Macro into my Yamaha RX-V3800's remote which goes through the XA2's Setup Menu and changes the resolution from 1080P/24hz to 1080P and vice versa. I'm always able to force 24hz on any source BTW.


So this is THE player for my SD's and I will to continue expand my HD titles unless the BD version is cheaper.


Good stuff!


----------



## paulbh

I picked up an XA2 at BB a couple of weeks ago and have it hooked up through a Denon receiver via component and digital out using 1080i (best that my Mits CRT will accept). It's an August 2007 Build with FW 1.5.


My first 3 HD discs played flawlessly. Last night toward the last third of "Pronounced Chuck and Larry" it started to freeze and then eventually it would continue with the dialogue garbled/scratchy and slow. I tried to keep advancing through it but it continued to do the same thing. Ultimately I received an error code (I don't recall which one). After shutting it off and restarting it I had the same experiences a few times until it completely locked up. I removed the disc and pressed the power to shut it done and it stayed in "Goodbye" mode and wouldn't respond to repeated atempts at he power button. I eventually shut the receiver power off which shut the unit down.


Anyone experience anything like this? Any easy fixes or opinions? I still have a couple of weeks to see if this performance continues, but I'm leery of keeping it past the return period if these are symptoms of an issue that people have experienced. Thanks for any help.


----------



## snowghost

I would upgrade to Firmware 2.7.


----------



## Gary J

I had that problem with old firmware versions. You are several versions behind.


----------



## paulbh

Two questions.


1. Is 2.7 a good firmware even if I am only using via component at 1080i? It seems to be the consensus pick for using 1080p.


2. Any issue returning the player after I update the firmware (if it ends up being a lemon)?


Thanks,


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulbh* /forum/post/13394630
> 
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Is 2.7 a good firmware even if I am only using via component at 1080i? It seems to be the consensus pick for using 1080p.
> 
> 
> 2. Any issue returning the player after I update the firmware (if it ends up being a lemon)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I would upgrade to 2.7. You will see it will probably fix your problem.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


I have a few more audio questions. As I mentioned earlier, I have an XA2 and a 5.1 receiver. The receiver does not decode TrueHD or DTS-HD, but has 6 analog jacks for 6-channel input, which I assume allow it to accept TrueHD or DTS-HD signals that have been processed by the XA2. Currently I use HDMI for video and digital optical for audio, but I am considering the use of 5.1 analog if it will improve my audio.


1. I have looked at the manual, but I think some of the audio information may have changed after updating the firmware (I have 2.7). Is there a list of audio enhancements that came with firmware updates through 2.7?


2. Is DTS-HD (core only) identical to DTS? If so, and if the audio from the XA2 is DTS core only, it does not seem like I would gain anything with respect to DTS by using the 5.1 analog set up. Or did firmware updates improve this?


3. Even if I can not improve on DTS audio, how about Dolby Digital? Can I get better than DD, such as DD+ or TrueHD, if I use 5.1 analog?


4. Under the Audio menu, do the Speaker Settings only matter for audio passing through the 5.1 analog jacks?


5. Unless I choose 5.1 in the Speaker Settings portion of the Audio menu (and go through the entier speaker set up), the display says "2ch". Does this only refer to the signal from the 5.1 analog jacks, or does this mean that I am only getting 2-channel audio through the digital optical connection? I have the Digital Out SPDIF set to "bitstream".


6. Does the fact that I have an HDMI cable connected to the TV (which of course can not decode DTS or DD) mean that all audio is being sent from the XA2 as 2-channel? Or am I getting 2-channel through HDMI but 5.1 (or a bitstream that can be decoded into 5.1) through the digital optical cable? I think I read something that made me think the XA2 could simultaneously output more than 1 audio signal.


Thanks for the help,


Gregg


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13394959
> 
> 
> I would upgrade to 2.7. You will see it will probably fix your problem.



Ditto! Upgrade to 2.7 first and then see if the problem persists. Don't send anything back until you can verify that first.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13395046
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a few more audio questions. As I mentioned earlier, I have an XA2 and a 5.1 receiver. The receiver does not decode TrueHD or DTS-HD, but has 6 analog jacks for 6-channel input, which I assume allow it to accept TrueHD or DTS-HD signals that have been processed by the XA2. Currently I use HDMI for video and digital optical for audio, but I am considering the use of 5.1 analog if it will improve my audio.
> 
> 
> 1. I have looked at the manual, but I think some of the audio information may have changed after updating the firmware (I have 2.7). Is there a list of audio enhancements that came with firmware updates through 2.7?
> 
> 
> 2. Is DTS-HD (core only) identical to DTS? If so, and if the audio from the XA2 is DTS core only, it does not seem like I would gain anything with respect to DTS by using the 5.1 analog set up. Or did firmware updates improve this?
> 
> 
> 3. Even if I can not improve on DTS audio, how about Dolby Digital? Can I get better than DD, such as DD+ or TrueHD, if I use 5.1 analog?
> 
> 
> 4. Under the Audio menu, do the Speaker Settings only matter for audio passing through the 5.1 analog jacks?
> 
> 
> 5. Unless I choose 5.1 in the Speaker Settings portion of the Audio menu (and go through the entier speaker set up), the display says "2ch". Does this only refer to the signal from the 5.1 analog jacks, or does this mean that I am only getting 2-channel audio through the digital optical connection? I have the Digital Out SPDIF set to "bitstream".
> 
> 
> 6. Does the fact that I have an HDMI cable connected to the TV (which of course can not decode DTS or DD) mean that all audio is being sent from the XA2 as 2-channel? Or am I getting 2-channel through HDMI but 5.1 (or a bitstream that can be decoded into 5.1) through the digital optical cable? I think I read something that made me think the XA2 could simultaneously output more than 1 audio signal.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> 
> Gregg



I also run hdmi into the TV and use a non-hdmi Receiver. I'll let others give you more detail on setting up analog inputs in case you want to try them.


I used the analog output for a few days and would have to say this as my 2 cents worth. Don't bother. It's not worth the hassle to try to set up analog connections and calibrate the levels on the Receiver. The difference in sound quality is minimal (my speakers and amp are worth well over $5000 so it's not like I have a junk system that won't show up the difference). I just run an optical output for regular DD/DTS. It's hassle free and sounds great. If you do decide to use analog be aware that the subwoofer output is about 10db too low compared to the digital optical output and the overall volume level is about 6-10db lower than the digital output. You can compensate for the sub-woofer levels at the Receiver (usually) but again, analog is a hassle. Save yourself the time and frustration and stick with the digital output of DD/DTS. It will sound just fine.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13401761
> 
> 
> I also run hdmi into the TV and use a non-hdmi Receiver. I'll let others give you more detail on setting up analog inputs in case you want to try them.
> 
> 
> I used the analog output for a few days and would have to say this as my 2 cents worth. Don't bother. It's not worth the hassle to try to set up analog connections and calibrate the levels on the Receiver. The difference in sound quality is minimal (my speakers and amp are worth well over $5000 so it's not like I have a junk system that won't show up the difference). I just run an optical output for regular DD/DTS. It's hassle free and sounds great. If you do decide to use analog be aware that the subwoofer output is about 10db too low compared to the digital optical output and the overall volume level is about 6-10db lower than the digital output. You can compensate for the sub-woofer levels at the Receiver (usually) but again, analog is a hassle. Save yourself the time and frustration and stick with the digital output of DD/DTS. It will sound just fine.



Thanks for your input. I really appreciate it. This is exactly the type of advice that I was hoping to get. If the difference in audio is minimal, as you say, then I doubt I would even notice it. My receiver and speakers did not cost anywhere near $5000 and my ears are probably worse than yours also. And, it certainly is less hassle to run 1 digital cable than to run 6 analog cables.


How about my other concern? If I have HDMI to the TV and digital optical to the receiver, will I automatically get 5.1 DD/DTS? I was worried that the HDMI connection might over-ride things and force all audio output to be 2-channel, since that's all my TV can handle. Also, I was not sure whether I had to mess around with the Speaker Settings in the Audio menu of the XA2, or whether that only matters if I use analog cables. In other words, as long as I set the receiver to the input associated with the digital cable from the XA2, will I automatically get 5.1 DD/DTS?


Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## LoWd0Wn

Yes


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> I used the analog output for a few days and would have to say this as my 2 cents worth. Don't bother. It's not worth the hassle to try to set up analog connections and calibrate the levels on the Receiver. The difference in sound quality is minimal



I disagree with this, and my amp and speakers are far below $5k (Denon AVR 2105, Infinity Alpha 50, Infinity 37c ). The difference between legacy Dolby Digital and a good TrueHD mix is night/day. Try the airplane rescue sequence from “Superman Returns”. To me, the really big bonus of HD-DVD is the hi-def sound (I ain’t complaining about the picture, but my display is only 65” and I watch at about 10’). As my AVR is pre-HDMI, I am looking into solutions for my upcoming fourier into blu territory with the Panny 50, which also has 5.1 analog outs. I briefly flirted with the idea of just using optical until I upgrade both my display and AVR to HDMI, but then I listened to "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix” in TrueHD. While the legacy formats can sound great, there is simply no comparison to Hi Def sound IMO, and it is well worth the extra effort.


----------



## carledwards

I would also have to agree that the HD audio is well-worth pursuing. To my ears, it is consistently better with better detail, low-end slam, less harshness and considerably more spacious when compared to the compressed version.


----------



## Gary J

The better your equipment the more reason to use TrueHD. And you know what George Lucas says...


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carledwards* /forum/post/13403402
> 
> 
> I would also have to agree that the HD audio is well-worth pursuing. To my ears, it is consistently better with better detail, low-end slam, less harshness and considerably more spacious when compared to the compressed version.



In your opinion, is this true only for a 7.1 system, or is there also a big difference for a 5.1 system?


Gregg


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13403917
> 
> 
> In your opinion, is this true only for a 7.1 system, or is there also a big difference for a 5.1 system?
> 
> 
> Gregg



How could there not be?


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> The better your equipment the more reason to use TrueHD.



... so if I can hear a huge difference on my system, then almost anybody here should all the more so (I am close to the bottom of the audio food chain speaker-wise)...


----------



## arsa13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13388727
> 
> 
> Just did a fw *2.7* update (with no problems), thanks to SnowGhost. Watched *Sleuth* (SD), parts of *No Country For Old Men* (SD), and parts of *300* (HD). I haven't played with the settings or picture controls yet, as I was just making sure that I didn't have any freezes, blackouts, etc. So far, it's absolutely gorgeous. I'm still comparing scenes to my A35 though (and deciding if I still need to keep it, as well). I already sent my ONKY HD805 back, anticipating that the XA2 (now with 2.7) would be complete and was going to be close enough_, if not surpass the 805. And_ with a _complete_ remote that has the picture button and controls, etc. I could now use the $530.00 for other things.
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the XA2's heft, build quality, and now picture quality. I'm glad that I was able to get a hold of a new one of these.



I got an XA2 off of eBay for $275 + shipping. I'll be getting it in the mail tomorrow. I've read every post in the 805 thread and was hoping to get some answers regarding people who own the XA2 and the 805. I really want to keep the XA2 from everything that I've read so far, and wouldn't really want to have to buy the 805 and sell the XA2. I want the best in the long run HD DVD solution available today. I'll have more info tomorrow when I get ahold of the XA2.


-Matt


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13404024
> 
> 
> How could there not be?



Well, I don't know, which is why I'm asking...


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arsa13* /forum/post/13404536
> 
> 
> I got an XA2 off of eBay for $275 + shipping. I'll be getting it in the mail tomorrow. I've read every post in the 805 thread and was hoping to get some answers regarding people who own the XA2 and the 805. I really want to keep the XA2 from everything that I've read so far, and wouldn't really want to have to buy the 805 and sell the XA2. I want the best in the long run HD DVD solution available today. I'll have more info tomorrow when I get ahold of the XA2.
> 
> 
> -Matt



Great price Matt.


I found myself _stockpiling_ HD players. Had my new PS3, but, decided to take advantage of the good buys from HD's demise.


My 805 was the most expensive ($530. new) and when VE got in their 2nd batch of XA2's (and no more to be had), I decided to get one. Also, wanted a solidly built player. Although the still available 805 was tauted to be the new XA3, I wasn't super impressed and I made a $$ decision (disappointed with the lack of the picture button, dead end fw, not as well built as the XA2, etc.) and I sent it back for full credit (hopefully will get it in a couple of days now). I since updated the fw to 2.7 on my XA2 and figure that it's as complete as it's going to get and the best upconvert player.


I'm probably going to keep my A35 also, since it was the cheapest ($189. new) and came with 1.3 and the (2) freebies. It does do HD very well, but is a little tricky on some rentals, etc.


So I figure, XA2 for SD's primarily, and HD's _and_ A35 for better HD's.


I think you'll find everything you want in the XA2 (update to 2.7 if it isn't already) and good luck with your XA2.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13401761
> 
> 
> I used the analog output for a few days and would have to say this as my 2 cents worth. Don't bother. It's not worth the hassle to try to set up analog connections and calibrate the levels on the Receiver. The difference in sound quality is minimal (my speakers and amp are worth well over $5000 so it's not like I have a junk system that won't show up the difference). I just run an optical output for regular DD/DTS. It's hassle free and sounds great. If you do decide to use analog be aware that the subwoofer output is about 10db too low compared to the digital optical output and the overall volume level is about 6-10db lower than the digital output. You can compensate for the sub-woofer levels at the Receiver (usually) but again, analog is a hassle. Save yourself the time and frustration and stick with the digital output of DD/DTS. It will sound just fine.



Funny story... later, after posting this I realized that since I'm in Canada and bought my speakers/receiver when our dollar was below par with the greenback, the inflated and overpriced Canadian pricing structure actually makes my system more like a $3500 system in the U.S.


Anyway, if I had an hdmi receiver I would certainly use it for the new audio formats. For those of us that don't, I do find the difference via analog to be minimal. Minimal enough that, unless you know for sure which audio format is actually being outputted, you won't be able to tell just by listening. The analogs are also a hassle to setup right due to the sub-woofer and overall volume level differences between the analog and digital outputs.

Bass management setup is a bit of a pain-in-the-butt too. I don't have a problem with the new audio formats just their implementation via the analog outputs. I prefer to use the hassle free optical output for DD/DTS which still sounds fabulous.


I do use the analogs for my SACD/DVD-A player. But that's another story of another dead format. Plus I got to buy it at over-inflated Canadian pricing just to make the experience a little extra painful.


----------



## arsa13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13405458
> 
> 
> Great price Matt.
> 
> 
> I found myself _stockpiling_ HD players. Had my new PS3, but, decided to take advantage of the good buys from HD's demise.
> 
> 
> My 805 was the most expensive ($530. new) and when VE got in their 2nd batch of XA2's (and no more to be had), I decided to get one. Also, wanted a solidly built player. Although the still available 805 was tauted to be the new XA3, I wasn't super impressed and I made a $$ decision (disappointed with the lack of the picture button, dead end fw, not as well built as the XA2, etc.) and I sent it back for full credit (hopefully will get it in a couple of days now). I since updated the fw to 2.7 on my XA2 and figure that it's as complete as it's going to get and the best upconvert player.
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to keep my A35 also, since it was the cheapest ($189. new) and came with 1.3 and the (2) freebies. It does do HD very well, but is a little tricky on some rentals, etc.
> 
> 
> So I figure, XA2 for SD's primarily, and HD's _and_ A35 for better HD's.
> 
> 
> I think you'll find everything you want in the XA2 (update to 2.7 if it isn't already) and good luck with your XA2.



Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I'll post up my impressions as soon as possible. Unfortunately all I have to compare this player to is the 360 hd dvd drive which I assume pales in comparison to the XA2.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13404568
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, which is why I'm asking...



The quality of each channel is the same in 5.1 and 7.1. The only difference is, you guessed it - 2 channels.


----------



## arsa13

So I got my XA2 today. I must say I was impressed at how sturdy the thing is. It probably weighs around 20 pounds! First off I think I'm going to have to send in my remote for repair because the backlight doesn't work. Next I opened the dvd tray and the second time I opened it I heard a slight snap. Turns out that the spring (or whatever it is) that closes the outer tray snapped off so now when I open the tray I have to close the outer flap after the disc tray goes in the drive. Does anyone know if this (and the remote) can be fixed easily so I don't have to send it out to Toshiba and wait longer?


Other than that my XA2 appears to in working order and has a January 2007 manufacture date. What do I do to find out what version firmware my unit has?


Thanks, Matt


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arsa13* /forum/post/13412953
> 
> 
> So I got my XA2 today. I must say I was impressed at how sturdy the thing is. It probably weighs around 20 pounds! First off I think I'm going to have to send in my remote for repair because the backlight doesn't work. Next I opened the dvd tray and the second time I opened it I heard a slight snap. Turns out that the spring (or whatever it is) that closes the outer tray snapped off so now when I open the tray I have to close the outer flap after the disc tray goes in the drive. Does anyone know if this (and the remote) can be fixed easily so I don't have to send it out to Toshiba and wait longer?
> 
> 
> Other than that my XA2 appears to in working order and has a January 2007 manufacture date. What do I do to find out what version firmware my unit has?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Matt



Did you hold the backlight button in for at least 3 seconds?

Try one of your local repair shops that warranties Toshiba. You never know they just might be able to fix it right away and bill Toshiba for the parts and labour under warranty, instead of waiting a long time sending it in.


----------



## arsa13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13413001
> 
> 
> Did you hold the backlight button in for at least 3 seconds?
> 
> Try one of your local repair shops that warranties Toshiba. You never know they just might be able to fix it right away and bill Toshiba for the parts and labour under warranty, instead of waiting a long time sending it in.



Well I had my fiancee hold down the backlight button and it does work. I didn't know that about the backlight thanks for the tip.


It looks like there is a Toshiba certified repair shop in Skokie near me called Computer Drive . Has anyone heard of this place and will I need a receipt since the build date is in January 2007 and it's already March of 2008. I figure I could tell them that it was a gift... I'm guessing you have to register your player with Toshiba first before you can get warranty work done. Oh, and how do you check the firmware version?


Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arsa13* /forum/post/13413525
> 
> 
> Well I had my fiancee hold down the backlight button and it does work. I didn't know that about the backlight thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> It looks like there is a Toshiba certified repair shop in Skokie near me called Computer Drive . Has anyone heard of this place and will I need a receipt since the build date is in January 2007 and it's already March of 2008. I figure I could tell them that it was a gift... I'm guessing you have to register your player with Toshiba first before you can get warranty work done. Oh, and how do you check the firmware version?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.



Go to menu, then general, then there is another sub-menu, that contains "persistant storage", "initialize", and "update". Choose update and it will tell you what FW is currently installed.


----------



## siam123

Hi all,


I am from Indian region. I am planning to buy a HD dvd player(preferably XA2 or A35) from USA mainly for upconverting the SD dvds I have. Most of my DVDs are home burned or copied. Will these players also upconvert these movies up to 1080p scale? Or do I go for the oppo hd dvd player or any other cheap upconverting player? I also need to be able to get the analog 5.1 sound output (from my existing home theater system) and be able to play the High definition sample files & music videos that i have in my collection. As the movie disks (cheap) purchased from here can be played in USA or any other country, would not i be able to play these SD dvds in those HD players?


Pls help me to decide.










Thanks

Siam


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siam123* /forum/post/13415644
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am from Indian region. I am planning to buy a HD dvd player(preferably XA2 or A35) from USA mainly for upconverting the SD dvds I have. Most of my DVDs are home burned or copied. Will these players also upconvert these movies up to 1080p scale? Or do I go for the oppo hd dvd player or any other cheap upconverting player? I also need to be able to get the analog 5.1 sound output (from my existing home theater system) and be able to play the High definition sample files & music videos that i have in my collection. As the movie disks (cheap) purchased from here can be played in USA or any other country, would not i be able to play these SD dvds in those HD players?
> 
> 
> Pls help me to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Siam



Siam,

The XA2 will upconvert any DVD, even burned copies. I do this all the time and they look great at 1080p. The Reon controls for edge enhancement and noise reduction really make these discs watchable.


----------



## siam123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/13415947
> 
> 
> Siam,
> 
> The XA2 will upconvert any DVD, even burned copies. I do this all the time and they look great at 1080p. The Reon controls for edge enhancement and noise reduction really make these discs watchable.



Thanks for the valuable info.Where can i buy online(retail stores) HD XA2 for under USD200? Or reatil stores near at Allen, Dallas?


----------



## LOOKHEAR

When I contacted Toshiba the other day, about getting a couple of fw discs for my XA2 and A35, I asked if they are continuing to develope FW, and also, will they continue to support the current HD models. He said that _they are_ and _will_, which will be great. I hope that will be the case.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siam123* /forum/post/13417946
> 
> 
> Thanks for the valuable info.Where can i buy online(retail stores) HD XA2 for under USD200? Or reatil stores near at Allen, Dallas?



Your best bet is Ubid.com, but they're at $299.00 plus S&H. Otherwise it looks like supply is tightening and prices rising. If you can be patient and are willing to check the boards often you might get lucky and find one in your price range. If you can't go above $200.00 start seriously considering the A35. Good luck.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13418179
> 
> 
> When I contacted Toshiba the other day, about getting a couple of fw discs for my XA2 and A35, I asked if they are continuing to develope FW, and also, will they continue to support the current HD models. He said that _they are_ and _will_, which will be great. I hope that will be the case.



Sounds good. Fingers crossed. What telephone #, and/or dept. at Toshiba? When I called and asked I was directed to the web, but that was many moons ago.


----------



## levy07

Just received my xa2 last night. i bought a like new, mint one from ebay, manufacture date is July of 07 and has 2.7 firmware installed. I had been looking forward to seeing the upscale abilities on this player for standard dvds so i put it to the test immediately. i currently have the xa2 connected to an onkyo tx-sr 605 and out to a panasonic pt-AE700U. i have to say i didn't notice too much difference at first, but after many dvd tests and playing with the picture settings i notice a sharpness in certain movie scenes that i don't get with my a3. my projector is native 720p. should i set resolution to 720p or 1080i? also, any suggestions for picture settings, like color, brightness, noise reduction, etc. ? Thank you.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siam123* /forum/post/13415644
> 
> 
> As the movie disks (cheap) purchased from here can be played in USA or any other country, would not i be able to play these SD dvds in those HD players?
> 
> 
> Pls help me to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Siam



By "here" I assume you mean India? Also, since you state that the DVDS you can purchase supposedly will work in the U.S. or any other country, I'm assuming that they're either R0 or have no RCE protection on them--otherwise they will not play on a U.S.-spec XA2 due to it not capable of playing anything other than R1 (and probably R0) DVDs without modifying the firmware. Also, U.S. XA2 is not capable of playing PAL DVDs (region-locked or not) w/o firmware hack.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arsa13* /forum/post/13413525
> 
> 
> Well I had my fiancee hold down the backlight button and it does work. I didn't know that about the backlight thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.



You know, it's not REQUIRED to have your *fiancee* hold down the button for it to work. Anyone can hold it down. At least, I think so...I'll check my manual when I get home.


----------



## carledwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13403917
> 
> 
> In your opinion, is this true only for a 7.1 system, or is there also a big difference for a 5.1 system?
> 
> 
> Gregg




Absolutely the same advantage for 5.1.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mescalito* /forum/post/13418388
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Fingers crossed. What telephone #, and/or dept. at Toshiba? When I called and asked I was directed to the web, but that was many moons ago.



Just call *1-800-631-3811* and when prompted, punch for HD players. Then, you'll get a guy and ask for a fw hard disc. They will *only*, however, send you the latest fw (2.8) and will refer you to the web for any other.


I just wanted a 2.8 for the XA2, just because, and whatever is the latest for my A35, for the same reason.


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13403571
> 
> 
> The better your equipment the more reason to use TrueHD. And you know what George Lucas says...



I'm afraid to hear what George Lucas says because he is senile and crazy. He first did the holiday special, then forgot that Han shot first and then there was JarJar.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/13421747
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to hear what George Lucas says because he is senile and crazy.



He said the sound is half the cinema experience. Shall we match his credentials against yours?


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07* /forum/post/13418487
> 
> 
> Just received my xa2 last night. i bought a like new, mint one from ebay, manufacture date is July of 07 and has 2.7 firmware installed. I had been looking forward to seeing the upscale abilities on this player for standard dvds so i put it to the test immediately. i currently have the xa2 connected to an onkyo tx-sr 605 and out to a panasonic pt-AE700U. i have to say i didn't notice too much difference at first, but after many dvd tests and playing with the picture settings i notice a sharpness in certain movie scenes that i don't get with my a3. my projector is native 720p. should i set resolution to 720p or 1080i? also, any suggestions for picture settings, like color, brightness, noise reduction, etc. ? Thank you.



You will probably want to experiment with different settings. I have a 1080p front projector, and leave the three settings on the XA2 at default for the color, brightness, etc. I have the enhancement set at off, 1, 2, so I can cycle through the three settings for a particular movie. Most of the time on SD DVD I will use 1 or 2. I use mosquito and block NR on each setting, but leave off random. Try different combinations of settings and see what works best for you and your gear.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13421519
> 
> 
> Just call *1-800-631-3811* and when prompted, punch for HD players. Then, you'll get a guy and ask for a fw hard disc. They will *only*, however, send you the latest fw (2.8) and will refer you to the web for any other.
> 
> 
> I just wanted a 2.8 for the XA2, just because, and whatever is the latest for my A35, for the same reason.



Thank you, easy as pie!


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lonely Surfer* /forum/post/13422166
> 
> 
> You will probably want to experiment with different settings. I have a 1080p front projector, and leave the three settings on the XA2 at default for the color, brightness, etc. I have the enhancement set at off, 1, 2, so I can cycle through the three settings for a particular movie. Most of the time on SD DVD I will use 1 or 2. I use mosquito and block NR on each setting, but leave off random. Try different combinations of settings and see what works best for you and your gear.



In the different settings for Edge Enhancement, what exactly should a person be looking at? Reason is, I don't see too much difference but then again, I don't know what I am looking at to tell the difference. My Monitor is the Pioneer FHD1 so I am getting an excellent picture anyway. Just want to understand better.

Thanks


----------



## Itsdon

Has anyone here compared the Samsung BD-UP5000 against the XA2 for SD upconversion? I've read a bunch of the Samsung thread and except for the obvious TrueHD problem and some sporadic dropout on SD discs (both supposed to be fixed in the near future with a FW update) folks seem to like it.


Since it uses the Reon (like my XA2) does it upconvert just as well? The price is plummeting on these and if I could 'upgrade' for a few bucks more and gain BluRay in the process I may just do it. Opinions?


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Just rented and watched "Conspiracy" (*SD*). The XA2 did the same thing as on the other rented SD title a few nights ago. About 1/3 of the way in, the screen blacked out for about 1 to 2 seconds, but still had sound. After that, beautifull with no problems at all. Couldn't get it to do again. I have it set to 1080p/24 and it's running 2.7.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13423524
> 
> 
> Just rented and watched "Conspiracy" (*SD*). The XA2 did the same thing as on the other rented SD title a few nights ago. About 1/3 of the way in, the screen blacked out for about 1 to 2 seconds, but still had sound. After that, beautifull with no problems at all. Couldn't get it to do again. I have it set to 1080p/24 and it's running 2.7.



Try it 1080p/60.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13425208
> 
> 
> Try it 1080p/60.



Yeah, I hadn't really had a chance to play with the different settings. So, you think it's a "24" thing?


----------



## TreyS

It could be the 24 issue on SD discs. I can never get the menus to work using 24Hz.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/13426211
> 
> 
> It could be the 24 issue on SD discs. I can never get the menus to work using 24Hz.



I just need to resolve myself to spending a number of hours with the settings, on a variety of SD's & HD's.


----------



## dealer6871




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreyS* /forum/post/13426211
> 
> 
> It could be the 24 issue on SD discs. I can never get the menus to work using 24Hz.



Known problem with both the XA-2 and A-35 with 24HZ. You have to change to 60HZ when viewing SDVD. Toshiba could have made it easier if they had included the resolution button on the remote as they did with the XA-1.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13426141
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hadn't really had a chance to play with the different settings. So, you think it's a "24" thing?



The "24" thing is over-rated anyway if you know something about motion judder. Most of it is inherent in the 24fps film camera and you are not going to get rid of that.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13428406
> 
> 
> The "24" thing is over-rated anyway if you know something about motion judder. *Most of it is inherent in the 24fps film camera and you are not going to get rid of that*.



I didn't know that and I guess it's not such a major flaw then. However, it would certainly be nice knowing that we could count on just one of these technologies, to work 100%.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13429105
> 
> 
> I didn't know that and I guess it's not such a major flaw then. However, it would certainly be nice knowing that we could count on just one of these technologies, to work 100%.



Well, when I run an SD on my Pioneer Blu-Ray, it recognizes it as 480i/60hz, so it makes sense to change the res on the Toshiba.


I created a macro on my remote that changes it back and forth from 1080p/24hz to 1080p/60hz. Note quite as nice as doing it on the fly, but what the heck.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/13429278
> 
> 
> Well, when I run an SD on my Pioneer Blu-Ray, it recognizes it as 480i/60hz, so it makes sense to change the res on the Toshiba.
> 
> 
> I created a macro on my remote that changes it back and forth from 1080p/24hz to 1080p/60hz. Note quite as nice as doing it on the fly, but what the heck.



Whoa, welcome home Snow.










Hope all went good for you in "the windy city". I was going to try to touch base with you later this evening.


----------



## Vashti

I have a question for you guys. I've been trying to find an XA2. I think I'm about to bid on one on ebay. The seller doesn't know what firmware version she has - and it's already packed up. If she has whatever was current last November, what would it be? I want to make sure it's not 2.8. Thanks!!


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/13438885
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I've been trying to find an XA2. I think I'm about to bid on one on ebay. The seller doesn't know what firmware version she has - and it's already packed up. If she has whatever was current last November, what would it be? I want to make sure it's not 2.8. Thanks!!



Most likely 2.5 or 2.7,if it has 2.8 you can use the hex editor to downgrade.

Again 2.8 only effects 1080p/24 TV's on certain HD DVD's that use AVC,I only have a 1080p TV and 2.8 works fine for me on my A20 and XA2.


----------



## Irrenarzt

I've had no problems with 2.8. What's the story with 2.8?


I have my XA2 coupled with a STR-DA5300ES and an AE2000U and it's been flawless. I have it set to 1080/24p and I haven't seen any issues. I have 2.8 on an A20 coupled with a KDL-46XBR2 in the bedroom (no AVR) and the A20 is set to 1080p as this TV doesn't support 24fps. This also has behaved well.


----------



## LoWd0Wn

I am running Belkin's Av Pure Blue Series HDMI Cables to my HD Equipment - XA2 and BDP 95 FD. My question is - are they good enough. Has anyone experimented with a better HDMI cables to see if any difference. I Know Belkin made a Silver series that was more expensive in 2007 but I got a pretty good price on 3 of the Blue.There were only the two series. So I opted for them before too much info was out on 1.3.

I can't find a rating on the Blue series to see if they were 1.3 or not.

Any input?


----------



## Vashti

I'm not sure that I remember. I remember reading here that there was a significant problem with 2.8 for people who use televisions with 1080p/24 playback. I will be buying a Pioneer plasma this summer, which is 1080p/24 - so I'm trying to make sure I get 2.7 or before. Sorry I don't remember more about the issue.


Moviegeek, it's good to know that I can downgrade if I need to. I had heard that it was not possible once 2.8 was installed.


Thanks! I think I'll try to win this one.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13439109
> 
> 
> I am running Belkin's Av Pure Blue Series HDMI Cables to my HD Equipment - XA2 and BDP 95 FD. My question is - are they good enough. Has anyone experimented with a better HDMI cables to see if any difference.



I heard the more expensive cables have built in air fresheners.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13439296
> 
> 
> I heard the more expensive cables have built in air fresheners.










Pretty funny. I'm using a cheapo Shaxon 10' cable (Cost $6 at Frys) between my XA2 and 605 (both HDMI 1.3) and it is flawless. Monster and other "high end" cables just seem overpriced for no reason. A Digital signal is a digital signal.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13439664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny. I'm using a cheapo Shaxon 10' cable (Cost $6 at Frys) between my XA2 and 605 (both HDMI 1.3) and it is flawless. Monster and other "high end" cables just seem overpriced for no reason. A Digital signal is a digital signal.



These Belkin's were not "high end" but pretty good cables. They were regular 49.00 and got 3 of them at 18 each. But when I bought them about 1 year or so ago not a lot was mentioned about 1.3 and now all cables seem to be.

I was just wondering if anyone has checked to see if there is anything to it or just another marketing ploy for us to update - as most of us like to do anyway. Hehe.


----------



## dwdokc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13439109
> 
> 
> I am running Belkin's Av Pure Blue Series HDMI Cables to my HD Equipment - XA2 and BDP 95 FD. My question is - are they good enough. Has anyone experimented with a better HDMI cables to see if any difference. I Know Belkin made a Silver series that was more expensive in 2007 but I got a pretty good price on 3 of the Blue.There were only the two series. So I opted for them before too much info was out on 1.3.
> 
> I can't find a rating on the Blue series to see if they were 1.3 or not.
> 
> Any input?



Monoprice.com










Click the link at the top of this page. You cannot beat their price / quality. I have not received a bad cable from them yet. Word to the wise though - their "higher" end HDMI cable is very stiff and does not bend very easily - I had to "downgrade" to the next price point to get the flexibility I need in my cramped cabinet. My A30 and XA2 have worked fine......


----------



## matrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sir Lagzalot* /forum/post/13440263
> 
> 
> Received my XA1 today from UBID and all I have to say is WTF how is it you guys get it double boxed in pristine condition and mine arrives in plain box packed with looks like that spray foam. Haven't even tested it yet but has several scratches top, bottom and both sides, also has marks on the top of the unit from previous owner stacking his equipment. Very disappointed who should I contact UBID or Toshiba?




Sorry you got a bummed XA1. You might try inserting this post in the correct thread. There is one just for ubid refurbs.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sir Lagzalot* /forum/post/13440263
> 
> 
> Received my XA1 today from UBID and all I have to say is WTF how is it you guys get it double boxed in pristine condition and mine arrives in plain box packed with looks like that spray foam. Haven't even tested it yet but has several scratches top, bottom and both sides, also has marks on the top of the unit from previous owner stacking his equipment. Very disappointed who should I contact UBID or Toshiba?



With used or refurbished equipment you definitely take your chances. It sounds like yours was not very well 'reconditioned' from the factory. Was that the claim UBid was making about the XA1? If you are unhappy with the unit, I would contact UBid for some resolution - perhaps another unit. If, however, it is functioning properly, UBid may hold their ground. I've only ever bought new stuff from UBid, and that was several years ago. I had a good experience getting an XA2 from Refurb Depot a few weeks ago. It was packaged well with no obvious visual defects. But, it was my first refurbed CE and I was somewhat leery myself.


----------



## Sir Lagzalot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/13440384
> 
> 
> With used or refurbished equipment you definitely take your chances. It sounds like yours was not very well 'reconditioned' from the factory. Was that the claim UBid was making about the XA1? If you are unhappy with the unit, I would contact UBid for some resolution - perhaps another unit. If, however, it is functioning properly, UBid may hold their ground. I've only ever bought new stuff from UBid, and that was several years ago. I had a good experience getting an XA2 from Refurb Depot a few weeks ago. It was packaged well with no obvious visual defects. But, it was my first refurbed CE and I was somewhat leery myself.



I deleted my previous post and moved it to the special deals post, thats where I meant to put it in the first place. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## siam123

Hi,


Will Xa2 or A35 play high defination files like avi/ts/mkv directly burned in the dvd?


Thanks


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siam123* /forum/post/13451807
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Will Xa2 or A35 play high defination files like avi/ts/mkv directly burned in the dvd?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No you can't. You can burn avi to a regular dvd as it is not HD. But TS and Mkv are. Mkv is the HD form of avi. There is no format yet to burn HD files to a disc unless it is a bluray or HD DVD disc and with one of those burners.

People are downloading them ( HD files ) and watching them on their PC's. You can do that.


----------



## mkerdman

Are the only (2) benefits in buying a Toshiba XA2 over a Toshiba HD-A35 as follows?


1. the superior deinterlacing chip used in the Toshiba XA2 when playing SD-DVD's, which is not relavent when playing an HD-DVD at 1080p.


2. the ability to bitstream the digital audio



Thanks!


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkerdman* /forum/post/13452188
> 
> 
> Are the only (2) benefits in buying a Toshiba XA2 over a Toshiba HD-A35 as follows?
> 
> 
> 1. the super deinterlacing chip used in the Toshiba XA2 when playing SD-DVD's, which is not relavent when playing an HD-DVD at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 2. the ability to bitstream the digital audio
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




There's SD content on HD DVDs in the way of special features, so the Reon helps there, also. As far as bitstreaming, both the XA2 and A35 do that.


----------



## mkerdman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/13452223
> 
> 
> There's SD content on HD DVDs in the way of special features, so the Reon helps there, also. As far as bitstreaming, both the XA2 and A35 do that.



So, am I correct only palyback of SD-DVD's would benefit from the additional price paid for a Toshiba XA2 over a Toshiba HD-A35?


I have a Denon AVR-5301CI with the Realta Chip.


What output resolution setting on playback would allow my Toshiba HD-A35 (which I already own) to pass through an SD-DVD to the Denon AVR-5301CI and allow it's Realta Chip to do the delinterlacing and scaling to my 1080P front projector in native 1080P?


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkerdman* /forum/post/13452260
> 
> 
> So, am I correct only palyback of SD-DVD's would benefit from the additional price paid for a Toshiba XA2 over a Toshiba HD-A35?
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-5301CI with the Realta Chip.
> 
> 
> What output resolution setting on playback would allow my Toshiba HD-A35 (which I already own) to pass through an SD-DVD to the Denon AVR-5301CI and allow it's Realta Chip to do the delinterlacing and scaling to my 1080P front projector in native 1080P?



Is there a 480i option? I have an A35 but don't remember at the moment.


----------



## mkerdman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/13452284
> 
> 
> Is there a 480i option? I have an A35 but don't remember at the moment.



I'll check and report back.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13452063
> 
> 
> Correct about a digital signal being a digital signal but you have to consider how the cable is made and how much it is insulated since this will affect both picture and the sound.
> 
> I own cables from dvdo they sell on their website that are to be used with the hi end dvdo processors.they have something active that improves the picture.
> 
> I recently tried to switch to monster ultra hi speed.i sent them back since they actually affect the sound and picture.
> 
> I then tried the new 1.3 cL2 mono price cables .Very similar to the monsters.Picture is not as sharp and clear as the dvdo cables and sound is damped and not as enveloping.Sent them back also and i am keeping the dvdo cables.
> 
> A hdmi signal is a hdmi signal but it is changed depending on if it is over shielded and other things a manufacture does with the cable including material used and use of enhancements like razr cable uses..
> 
> One more important point for 1080p24 users.Both the monoprice and monster especially the monoprice made the judder more noticable and in your face compared to the dvdo cables.Believe me or not you would be surprised if you do the same comparisions.



I am using Belkin PURE AV Blue Series cables - seem good but I haven't tried any else....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13452063
> 
> 
> Correct about a digital signal being a digital signal but you have to consider how the cable is made and how much it is insulated since this will affect both picture and the sound.
> 
> I own cables from dvdo they sell on their website that are to be used with the hi end dvdo processors.they have something active that improves the picture.
> 
> I recently tried to switch to monster ultra hi speed.i sent them back since they actually affect the sound and picture.
> 
> I then tried the new 1.3 cL2 mono price cables .Very similar to the monsters.Picture is not as sharp and clear as the dvdo cables and sound is damped and not as enveloping.Sent them back also and i am keeping the dvdo cables.
> 
> A hdmi signal is a hdmi signal but it is changed depending on if it is over shielded and other things a manufacture does with the cable including material used and use of enhancements like razr cable uses..
> 
> One more important point for 1080p24 users.Both the monoprice and monster especially the monoprice made the judder more noticable and in your face compared to the dvdo cables.Believe me or not you would be surprised if you do the same comparisions.



There is so much baloney here I think I'll just go back to the real March Madness.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13452063
> 
> 
> Correct about a digital signal being a digital signal but you have to consider how the cable is made and how much it is insulated since this will affect both picture and the sound.
> 
> I own cables from dvdo they sell on their website that are to be used with the hi end dvdo processors.they have something active that improves the picture.
> 
> I recently tried to switch to monster ultra hi speed.i sent them back since they actually affect the sound and picture.
> 
> I then tried the new 1.3 cL2 mono price cables .Very similar to the monsters.Picture is not as sharp and clear as the dvdo cables and sound is damped and not as enveloping.Sent them back also and i am keeping the dvdo cables.
> 
> A hdmi signal is a hdmi signal but it is changed depending on if it is over shielded and other things a manufacture does with the cable including material used and use of enhancements like razr cable uses..
> 
> One more important point for 1080p24 users.Both the monoprice and monster especially the monoprice made the judder more noticable and in your face compared to the dvdo cables.Believe me or not you would be surprised if you do the same comparisions.



Is this the cable you are referring to : http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...mi_to_hdmi.php 

if not, where can I get more info on your cables?


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13452063
> 
> 
> Correct about a digital signal being a digital signal but you have to consider how the cable is made and how much it is insulated since this will affect both picture and the sound.
> 
> I own cables from dvdo they sell on their website that are to be used with the hi end dvdo processors.they have something active that improves the picture.
> 
> I recently tried to switch to monster ultra hi speed.i sent them back since they actually affect the sound and picture.
> 
> I then tried the new 1.3 cL2 mono price cables .Very similar to the monsters.Picture is not as sharp and clear as the dvdo cables and sound is damped and not as enveloping.Sent them back also and i am keeping the dvdo cables.
> 
> A hdmi signal is a hdmi signal but it is changed depending on if it is over shielded and other things a manufacture does with the cable including material used and use of enhancements like razr cable uses..
> 
> One more important point for 1080p24 users.Both the monoprice and monster especially the monoprice made the judder more noticable and in your face compared to the dvdo cables.Believe me or not you would be surprised if you do the same comparisions.



"If it doesn't make sense, it's not true." (Judge Judy)


----------



## siam123

It seems that most of the online retailers are out of stock or temporarily unavailable of them. Some stores have them but the price is too high for either xa2 or A35(like Amazon Xa2 $899 & A35 $299). Are they going out of the market or it is just a business technique of the retailers to increase the price later? Do i get one of the right now with the increased price or do I wait? Any online retailer suggestion(with in stock) for A35 or Xa2?


Thanks


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13454492
> 
> 
> You will find alot of people who have purchased other brands of cables being in denial that there is any difference in cables in order to justify their purchase but as i stated there really is a difference and I only state it here because I think it will benefit my fellow AVS members.
> 
> Just try it for yourself.
> 
> Is there a difference in cars that have the same engine?



Sorry, but that's simply not true what you are saying about HDMI cables:

http://www.southernillinoisan.com/ar...e/22725785.txt 

http://andnowyouknow.net/hd/hdmi-cab...lity-20070605/ 

http://boardsus.playstation.com/play...sage.id=828972


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13455758
> 
> 
> You compare all three in your system and then come back and tell me it is not true.



You do a double blind test (if you know what it is) and come back and tell me it is true.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Try this site and see what everyone thinks. *Snowghost* sent it to me a few weeks ago and I don't think that I'll be spending big money on cables anymore:

* http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coa...monster-cables *


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13345425
> 
> 
> moviegeek,
> 
> 
> Luck is for losers..... whoops hopefully I'll have some luck in someone wanting to part with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my other remotes will work, minus the picture controls, hence the post looking for a XA2 remote.
> 
> 
> I've contacted Toshiba before, and I'll pass.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips anyway, you never know.



I have a spare one that I offered to Blasst, but he found one from another source. If anyone else needs an XA2 remote, send me a PM.

EDIT: SOLD the spare remote.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siam123* /forum/post/13454705
> 
> 
> It seems that most of the online retailers are out of stock or temporarily unavailable of them. Some stores have them but the price is too high for either xa2 or A35(like Amazon Xa2 $899 & A35 $299). Are they going out of the market or it is just a business technique of the retailers to increase the price later? Do i get one of the right now with the increased price or do I wait? Any online retailer suggestion(with in stock) for A35 or Xa2?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you want an XA2, you are pretty much stuck getting a refurb at this point. That is, unless Toshiba releases some more from their warehouse, but that seems unlikely. Try Ubid or Refurbdepot.


----------



## rik1010

Interesting posts on hdmi cables. The same issue is being discussed on the BD30 forum because many people are receiving audio dropouts on certain new blu-ray movies on the True HD track.

The reality of overpriced hdmi cables providing zero benefit over cheap cables is well documented BUT what doesn't often get discussed are the cable's connectors on each end. If the connectors aren't making a good solid connection, then slight movements of the cable or expantion/contraction changes due to temperature changes will cause inconsistent results. This can be one reason why switching cables can make a difference in reliability of passing the digital signal. A low priced cable can have connectors that make a good connection and an expensive cable can have a defective connector, as can a player, TV or receiver. Sometimes the answer is just to unplug and re-attach the cable or use a different connection on the receiver or TV.

Hope this simple suggestion helps someone.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13458544
> 
> 
> Interesting posts on hdmi cables. The same issue is being discussed on the BD30 forum because many people are receiving audio dropouts on certain new blu-ray movies on the True HD track.
> 
> The reality of overpriced hdmi cables providing zero benefit over cheap cables is well documented BUT what doesn't often get discussed are the cable's connectors on each end. If the connectors aren't making a good solid connection, then slight movements of the cable or expantion/contraction changes due to temperature changes will cause inconsistent results. This can be one reason why switching cables can make a difference in reliability of passing the digital signal. A low priced cable can have connectors that make a good connection and an expensive cable can have a defective connector, as can a player, TV or receiver. Sometimes the answer is just to unplug and re-attach the cable or use a different connection on the receiver or TV.
> 
> Hope this simple suggestion helps someone.



Hi,


Yes, it's also quite possible that short inexpensive cables can perform better than heavy expensive cables because there is less downward force being exerted on the connector/socket connection. Having a larger downward force being applied to the heavier "quality" cables actually might make them more prone to loose connections by the process you described. Too bad the folks that designed the HDMI connector didn't have the foresight include a connector that locks onto the socket.


Larry


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13460612
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yes, it's also quite possible that short inexpensive cables can perform better than heavy expensive cables because there is less downward force being exerted on the connector/socket connection. Having a larger downward force being applied to the heavier "quality" cables actually might make them more prone to loose connections by the process you described. Too bad the folks that designed the HDMI connector didn't have the foresight include a connector that locks onto the socket.
> 
> 
> Larry



I agree 100%. For that very reason I've had to use some cable ties attached to other cables in the back of my equipment rack to help 'support' the heavier HDMI cables. This is where you have to be creative. Hopefully, the HDMI standards committee will change the spec on future versions of the connectors and sockets to allow for a simple locking mechanism - much like SATA had to do. This is badly needed and has been expressed elsewhere on AVS. Of course, chances are it would prove to difficult to be backward compatible with existing equipment.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/13460960
> 
> 
> The DVDO cables have a equalizer/booster chip located in the connectors.This may be why there are no audio dropouts and the picture and sound are better than monoprice cables.



That is only on runs over 10 meters if you have actually read what is says on the website you are touting.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


What am I doing wrong? I just bought an open box XA2. It came with firmware version 1.1 (or something pretty low). I burned a CD with the 2.7 firmware on it. I put the CD-R into the XA2 and the display on the front of the XA2 says "MSSG". I thought this was probably normal, but it has stayed that way for more than an hour -- probably about 75 minutes now. How long should this take? If it failed, what do I do now? The instructions say that I should not power off or access any of the controls. The only thing I did was change the TV's input so that I could watch a show while I waited. When I change the input back to the HDMI input for the XA2, the "HDMI" light on the XA2 turns on (and off again when I switch from that input). Did that mess things up? Please help. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## com5984

You really shouldn't do anything while upgrading, I changed inputs on my avr while my XA1 was upgrading and bricked it. i hope that isn't the case here, but if you have unplugged power and then turned back on and it still doesn't work I'd be worried.


----------



## T800




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13474807
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I just bought an open box XA2. It came with firmware version 1.1 (or something pretty low). I burned a CD with the 2.7 firmware on it. I put the CD-R into the XA2 and the display on the front of the XA2 says "MSSG". I thought this was probably normal, but it has stayed that way for more than an hour -- probably about 75 minutes now. How long should this take? If it failed, what do I do now? The instructions say that I should not power off or access any of the controls. The only thing I did was change the TV's input so that I could watch a show while I waited. When I change the input back to the HDMI input for the XA2, the "HDMI" light on the XA2 turns on (and off again when I switch from that input). Did that mess things up? Please help. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Does the player still function at all?


----------



## matrix

Sorry I can't help the poster above, sounds like trouble. I have another question for the XA2 experts. I have a XA2 with firmware 2.5/T2.3T and would like to check for any possible problems. Any suggestions on what or how to test this unit or put it through it's paces? Seems to be working fine.


----------



## billbillw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13474807
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I just bought an open box XA2. It came with firmware version 1.1 (or something pretty low). I burned a CD with the 2.7 firmware on it. I put the CD-R into the XA2 and the display on the front of the XA2 says "MSSG". I thought this was probably normal, but it has stayed that way for more than an hour -- probably about 75 minutes now. How long should this take? If it failed, what do I do now? The instructions say that I should not power off or access any of the controls. The only thing I did was change the TV's input so that I could watch a show while I waited. When I change the input back to the HDMI input for the XA2, the "HDMI" light on the XA2 turns on (and off again when I switch from that input). Did that mess things up? Please help. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



When it says MSSG, you should see something on your TV. It usually is asking for confirmation of the upgrade. This requires action using the remote.


----------



## gurkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T800* /forum/post/13474995
> 
> 
> Does the player still function at all?



You will probably have to do a multi-step update 1.1 => 2.5 => 2.7 / 2.8.


I had similar problems going directly to the newer ones and was only to resolve this by going first to 2.5.


PS.: Look at he display and press corresponding keys as another poster already mentioned.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


Now that you mention it, the display said something like "Can't read DVD". I thought the instructions said to use a CD-R, so that's what I did. I finally realized that maybe it never even started the update -- perhaps because I had not created a proper update disk. I was able to eject the disk and power off, so I guess I'll try again today, after burning another CD.


I just checked the firmware. Is says 1.0 / T17T, so it really must be an early version. Do you think I should go to 1.3 or 2.5 first, rather than going directly to 2.7?


Since it never even started the update, it's certainly possible that I did not burn the CD correctly. What happens in that case? How do you know if the burn was successful?


Finally, if all is working correctly, about how long should the update take? Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13474807
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I just bought an open box XA2. It came with firmware version 1.1 (or something pretty low). I burned a CD with the 2.7 firmware on it. I put the CD-R into the XA2 and the display on the front of the XA2 says "MSSG". I thought this was probably normal, but it has stayed that way for more than an hour -- probably about 75 minutes now. How long should this take? If it failed, what do I do now? The instructions say that I should not power off or access any of the controls. The only thing I did was change the TV's input so that I could watch a show while I waited. When I change the input back to the HDMI input for the XA2, the "HDMI" light on the XA2 turns on (and off again when I switch from that input). Did that mess things up? Please help. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Gregg,


Can you use the player at all? Here's the obvious first question.. and I'm not trying to be a smartass. You did burn an ISO image with the firmware file didn't you? You can't simply copy the file to a CD. Will absolutely not work. If not, there's a process/option function in both Roxio and Nero for burning an image to disc.


----------



## Gary J

You did burn an ISO file rather than just write the ISO to CD, right?


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurkey* /forum/post/13475963
> 
> 
> You will probably have to do a multi-step update 1.1 => 2.5 => 2.7 / 2.8.
> 
> 
> I had similar problems going directly to the newer ones and was only to resolve this by going first to 2.5.
> 
> 
> PS.: Look at he display and press corresponding keys as another poster already mentioned.



No. You should NOT have to do a progressive upgrade. The latest firmware incorporates all earlier releases. If you don't need 1080p/24fps then I would not go to 2.8. 2.7 works great for everything else.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13476096
> 
> 
> ...I just checked the firmware. Is says 1.0 / T17T, so it really must be an early version. Do you think I should go to 1.3 or 2.5 first, rather than going directly to 2.7?



No need to.



> Quote:
> Since it never even started the update, it's certainly possible that I did not burn the CD correctly. What happens in that case? How do you know if the burn was successful?



The firmware update will work correctly. DO NOT touch the remote, or any buttons on the unit. DO NOT watch something else on your TV either. Leave your TV on the XA2 input so you can monitor any messages.



> Quote:
> Finally, if all is working correctly, about how long should the update take? Thanks,



About 15-20 minutes.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13476148
> 
> 
> You did burn an ISO file rather than just write the ISO to CD, right?



First of all, I want to thank everyone who replied.


Gary, my guess is that I messed up with the burn, though I'm not sure. I have a mac, and here is what I did. I chose the .iso file in the file viewer and clicked on Burn Disc in the File menu. I just found some other instructions (for macs) on the firmware thread, which said to use Disk Utility. This morning, I followed those instructions. I inserted a blank CD-R, clicked on Burn, chose the .iso file from the file viewer, chose the slowest write speed, and clicked OK. It took a few minutes and said that it had completed successfully. I'll try this new CD-R when I get home.


Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## Gary J

I don't know Macs but yes an ISO is something like a zip file that you extract to get the real file you want to use.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13478424
> 
> 
> I don't know Macs but yes an ISO is something like a zip file that you extract to get the real file you want to use.



AN ISO file is an Image file.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13478944
> 
> 
> AN ISO file is an Image file.



We are painting a picture for vbgregg. Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## LoWd0Wn

OK - gotcha!


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13474807
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I just bought an open box XA2. It came with firmware version 1.1 (or something pretty low). I burned a CD with the 2.7 firmware on it. I put the CD-R into the XA2 and the display on the front of the XA2 says "MSSG". I thought this was probably normal, but it has stayed that way for more than an hour -- probably about 75 minutes now. How long should this take? If it failed, what do I do now? The instructions say that I should not power off or access any of the controls. The only thing I did was change the TV's input so that I could watch a show while I waited. When I change the input back to the HDMI input for the XA2, the "HDMI" light on the XA2 turns on (and off again when I switch from that input). Did that mess things up? Please help. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Well, I burned a second CD-R (using the approach suggested in the firmware thread) and it worked. I am now at 2.7 and all seems fine. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13488145
> 
> 
> Well, I burned a second CD-R (using the approach suggested in the firmware thread) and it worked. I am now at 2.7 and all seems fine. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Glad the 2nd attempt worked out.


----------



## vbgregg

From what I've read, most everyone seems happy with version 2.7 of the firmware. Some people have been happy with 2.8, but others have not. Can anyone briefly summarize the reasons to upgrade from 2.7 to 2.8?


My current plan is to stick with 2.7 until I find something I am unhappy with, and then I might consider 2.8, though it would be nice to know ahead of time what to expect. I'm sure the answer depends on: (1) what HDTV and receiver you have, (2) whether you use HDMI cables or something else, and (3) what settings you use on the XA2, HDTV, and receiver. Nevertheless, if someone could just summarize in generalities what might be expected to improve (and what might be expected to get worse) when going from 2.7 to 2.8, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## Gary J

You're in luck. All those answers are available in this thread with the search function.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13490293
> 
> 
> From what I've read, most everyone seems happy with version 2.7 of the firmware. Some people have been happy with 2.8, but others have not. Can anyone briefly summarize the reasons to upgrade from 2.7 to 2.8?
> 
> 
> My current plan is to stick with 2.7 until I find something I am unhappy with, and then I might consider 2.8, though it would be nice to know ahead of time what to expect. I'm sure the answer depends on: (1) what HDTV and receiver you have, (2) whether you use HDMI cables or something else, and (3) what settings you use on the XA2, HDTV, and receiver. Nevertheless, if someone could just summarize in generalities what might be expected to improve (and what might be expected to get worse) when going from 2.7 to 2.8, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



2.8 has problems with 1080p so if you don't have a 1080p monitor you can go ahead and download it. If you do stay at 2.7.


----------



## emptychair

IIRC, the issue with 2.8 is with 1080p/24 and certain movies, it is fine with 1080p.


----------



## Gary J

That's what can happen when you don't search for the best answers - you get one incorrect one.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13491265
> 
> 
> That's what can happen when you don't search for the best answers - you get one incorrect one.



Well, not to be a wise guy, but I could have searched the thousands of messages and found these two and still not known which was correct...


Gregg


----------



## Gary J

No you would have found the correct answer a few times over to a question asked over and over.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13494854
> 
> 
> No you would have found the correct answer a few times over to a question asked over and over.



First of all, are you saying that the correct answer is the one that is repeated the most? This may be true in the majority of cases, but it is not always true.


I agree that once I learn something, it is frustrating to see others ask the same question over and over. Unfortunately, until I feel comfortable that I know the answer(s), it is difficult to filter through all the information. I'm not saying that I don't want to spend the time looking for the answer. I have read all of the (thousands of) posts in the 128 PAGES of posts in this thread, but different people have different opinions on various things. I am no expert -- not even close -- so I have a hard time figuring out whom to believe. In this case, I was asking for an expert to step forward and (briefly) summarize the (correct) answers.


Gregg


----------



## matrix

Gregg, I have been following your progress with the XA2 issues and unfortunately I do not have the answers for you. What I do have is a compliment for you on the way you handle a smart a** and his ridiculous remarks in a forum.







Obviously, an individual with the attitude he exhibits is ill equipped to function in a learning environment and he will ultimately spoil the learning experience for those around him.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13490293
> 
> 
> From what I've read, most everyone seems happy with version 2.7 of the firmware. Some people have been happy with 2.8, but others have not. Can anyone briefly summarize the reasons to upgrade from 2.7 to 2.8?
> 
> 
> My current plan is to stick with 2.7 until I find something I am unhappy with, and then I might consider 2.8, though it would be nice to know ahead of time what to expect. I'm sure the answer depends on: (1) what HDTV and receiver you have, (2) whether you use HDMI cables or something else, and (3) what settings you use on the XA2, HDTV, and receiver. Nevertheless, if someone could just summarize in generalities what might be expected to improve (and what might be expected to get worse) when going from 2.7 to 2.8, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Gregg,


When Toshiba updated their firmware for the XA2 to 2.8 apparently

it had an adverse affect when trying to output 1080p/24 to a capable

display. Anyone who falls in this category has witnessed jaggies and

moire' when viewing movies encoded in AVC MPEG4(Paramount movies).


One solution was to download a hex editor and change the hex values

of a prior Toshiba firmware and trick your player into thinking a newer

firmware was released.(Many members have done this with great success)


Another solution is simply to set your XA2 to output 1080p/60 and never

look back as the above problem does not manifest itself when outputting

1080p/60.


In closing, anyone with a 1080p/24 capable display should avoid 2.8.

All other owners should not have a problem with 2.8


I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/13499119
> 
> 
> Gregg,
> 
> 
> When Toshiba updated their firmware for the XA2 to 2.8 apparently
> 
> it had an adverse affect when trying to output 1080p/24 to a capable
> 
> display. Anyone who falls in this category has witnessed jaggies and
> 
> moire' when viewing movies encoded in AVC MPEG4(Paramount movies).
> 
> 
> One solution was to download a hex editor and change the hex values
> 
> of a prior Toshiba firmware and trick your player into thinking a newer
> 
> firmware was released.(Many members have done this with great success)
> 
> 
> Another solution is simply to set your XA2 to output 1080p/60 and never
> 
> look back as the above problem does not manifest itself when outputting
> 
> 1080p/60.
> 
> 
> In closing, anyone with a 1080p/24 capable display should avoid 2.8.
> 
> All other owners should not have a problem with 2.8
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,


Thank you very much. I do have a 1080p/24 capable TV, so I will stick with 2.7 for now. Thanks a lot,


Gregg


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13501235
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. I do have a 1080p/24 capable TV, so I will stick with 2.7 for now. Thanks a lot,
> 
> 
> Gregg



Thats what I did too Gregg( stayed at 2.7).

In my post to you I forgot to put the /24 after 1080p.

But that is what I meant.


Cheers


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13501317
> 
> 
> Thats what I did too Gregg( stayed at 2.7).
> 
> In my post to you I forgot to put the /24 after 1080p.
> 
> But that is what I meant.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Amen Gents. Leave the Bastard at 2.7 and all is well


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/13502124
> 
> 
> Amen Gents. Leave the Bastard at 2.7 and all is well


----------



## Laserfan

My XA2 (at 2.7 now) has worked flawlessly with every disc I've put into it. Only if


1. I encounter a disc that won't play, AND


2. Someone here says that 2.8 solves the problem with that disc


THEN I will try the v2.8 firmware disc I have.


----------



## jjubinvi

Quick audio question:


I'm using the XA2 paired w/ my Onkyo 605 via HDMI so that I can bitstream TrueHd/DD+/etc. while watching movies. I just picked up Neil Young's "Live at Massey Hall" in order to listen to the dvd, which has a lossless 96/24 LPCM audio track. Seeing how the XA2 has better DACS than my receiver (wolfson on the 2 channel mixed, burr-brown on the multichannel outputs) listening over HDMI would bypass the XA2's dacs and instead use my receivers, correct?


In order to take advantage of the XA2's dacs, I would need to hook up a pair of RCA audio cables to the receiver (correct me if I'm wrong







)...do I use the "L/R" or the multichannel outputs (but just connect the left and right channels) ? Would this accomplish my desired result? Also, since I would now have both HDMI and Analog connected, how would I tell the XA2 to pass the audio over the analog instead of the hdmi? (perhaps connect the hdmi from the xa2 directly to my tv??).


Thanks for the help...I have no idea if this will produce any audible increase in sound quality...just figured after all the good things I've heard about the xa2's audio section I'd give it a try.


- Joe


----------



## static14

just called toshiba and the person i spoke with said that the issue with 2.8 and AVC isn't "a known issue". which leads me to believe it's not a top priority to fix










I know i a lot of us have called.


----------



## william06

I think toshiba now considers the HD players a dead issue and probably concentrate on repair and warranty service. I doubt if any future updates will be available or any inherrent problems acknowledged. The best we can do is rember this when considering other future purchases of Toshiba products.


Also Gregg I am glad someone with enough knowledge had the courtesey to answer your question. I would have if I felt qualified. I have 2.8 with no 1080p/24 capable displays.


----------



## rik1010

I run 2.8 with zero problems in a 1080p/60 setup. If my next TV purchase later this year is 24fps capable I will just switch to 60fps for the 1 or 2 movies I have that use the problematic compression codec. Other than a couple of movies that will only be watched occasionally, 2.8 sounds like it works fine with everything else, so for those like myself who updated before learning of the potential issue with 2.8, I wouldn't sweat it or worry about going back to 2.7. Everytime you do a firmware update there is the very real possibility of "bricking" your player. It's not worth the chance IMO. Especially if your XA2 has been otherwise working well.


----------



## bub

I have a quick question regarding the HD audio abilities of the XA2


I have an older Onkyo receiver w/o HDMI but it does have analog RCA inputs for front, surrounds, center and sub. I know the Onkyo can't decode the HD audio but can I decode and send the HD audio over the rca outs on the XA2 to it?


Thanks,

George


Does anybody know, is there a way to know for sure if my XA2 has the shut down bug?


----------



## yellowcanary73

Has any one had their XA2 open and seen what brand drive is in it think I will open my X-BOX Add-on to see if they are the same.


----------



## nextoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowcanary73* /forum/post/13506243
> 
> 
> Has any one had their XA2 open and seen what brand drive is in it think I will open my X-BOX Add-on to see if they are the same.



The drives are different. But my guess is that they may be close enough. S versus E. Drives highlighted in red. For future reference:



> Quote:
> Toshiba HD-XA2
> 
> 
> Video Resolutions Supported(1): 1080p/60fps, 1080i/60fps, 720p/60fps, 480p/60fps
> 
> 1080p/24fps HD Support: Yes. (14)
> 
> DVD Upscale Resolutions Supported: 720p/1080i/1080p
> 
> Disc Types Supported: HD DVD (15GB SL/30GB DL), HD DVD Combo, HD DVD TWIN, 3x DVD, DVD, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-RAM, CD, CD-R, CD-RW, MP3, WMA CD-R, WMA CD-RW
> 
> Video Codecs Supported: VC-1, MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG-2
> 
> Audio Codecs Supported: Dolby Digital (up to EX), Dolby Digital Plus (up to EX)(2), Dolby TrueHD(2), DTS (up to 6.1 ES Matrix/Discrete), DTS-HD/DTS-HD Master Audio(3), Linear PCM (up to 8-channels @ 24-bit/96kHz & 2-channels @ 24-bit/192kHz)
> 
> HDi Support: Full Runtime Engine w/ PiP & Networking
> 
> 
> HDMI Ver.: 1.3a w/ Audio Bitstream Bypass (11)
> 
> Video Connections: Composite (480i-only), S-Video (480i-only), Component(4), HDMI
> 
> Audio Connections(5): Optical, Coaxial, 2-channel Analog Out, 5.1-channel Analog Out, HDMI
> 
> Other Connections: 2 USB 2.0 Ports, LAN Ethernet Port, RS232 Port
> 
> Persistent Storage: Yes. 130 MB
> 
> 
> Video DAC: 14-bit/297MHz Silicon Optix Reon-VX HQV (16)
> 
> Audio DSP: 32-bit Analog Devices SHARC 21262(6)
> 
> Audio DAC: 192kHz/24-bit TI Burr-Brown PCM1755 (5.1 analog outs) / 192kHz/24-bit Wolfson WM8740 (2.0 analog out) (12)
> 
> CPU: Intel Celeron-M (@ 900MHz CPU for HDi) / NEC EMMA3 (CPU for video/audio decoding)
> Drive Type: Toshiba SD-E802A
> 
> 
> Latest Firmware: 2.8
> 
> Methods of Update: Update CD or LAN Ethernet Port
> 
> 
> Region Free: HD DVD: Yes. / DVD: No.
> 
> Component HD DVD Playback: Yes.
> 
> Component DVD Upscale: No.
> 
> 576i/p PAL Support: No.
> 
> CD Support: Yes
> 
> SACD Support: No. CD Layer Only (if present)
> 
> DVD-A Support: No. Dolby / DTS / LPCM tracks playable (if present)
> 
> Remote: Toshiba SE-R0251
> 
> Gold-Plated Jacks: Yes.
> 
> 
> Variant Models:
> 
> 
> - Toshiba HD-XE1 (European model, locked in Region 2/PAL for DVD)
> 
> - Toshiba HD-E1KY (Australian model, locked in Region 4/PAL for DVD)





> Quote:
> Microsoft X-box 360 HD DVD Add-on ("HD-AO")
> 
> 
> Video Resolutions Supported(1): 1080p/60fps, 1080i/60fps, 720p/60fps, 480p/60fps
> 
> 1080p/24fps HD Support: No.
> 
> DVD Upscale Resolutions Supported: 720p/1080i/1080p (Only via VGA/HDMI)
> 
> Disc Types Supported: HD DVD (15GB SL/30GB DL), HD DVD Combo, HD DVD TWIN, 3x DVD, DVD, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-RAM, CD, CD-R, CD-RW, MP3, WMA CD-R, WMA CD-RW
> 
> Video Codecs Supported: VC-1, MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG-2
> 
> Audio Codecs Supported: Dolby Digital (up to EX), Dolby Digital Plus (up to EX)(2), Dolby TrueHD(2), DTS (up to 6.1 ES Matrix/Discrete), DTS-HD/DTS-HD Master Audio(3), Linear PCM (up to 8-channels @ 24-bit/96kHz & 2-channels @ 24-bit/192kHz)
> 
> HDi Support: Full Runtime Engine w/ PiP
> 
> 
> HDMI Ver.: 1.2a (X-box 360 Elite and newer Premium models)
> 
> Video Connections: Mini-USB 2.0 to X-box 360 / Component(4)/ VGA @ 1080p / HDMI (X-box 360 Elite and newer Premium models) @ 1080p
> 
> Audio Connections(5): Optical, 2-channel Analog Out via X-box 360, HDMI (X-box 360 Elite and newer Premium models)
> 
> Other Connections: 2 USB 2.0 Ports
> 
> Persistent Storage: Yes.
> 
> 
> Video DAC, Audio DSP, Audio DAC, CPU: The add-on utilizes software and the 360's processing power for these operations.
> Drive Type: Toshiba SD-S802A
> 
> 
> Latest Firmware: 2.0.4645 / December 2007
> 
> Methods of Update: X-box Live Update
> 
> 
> Region Free: HD DVD: Yes. / DVD: No.
> 
> Component HD DVD Playback: Yes.
> 
> Component DVD Upscale: No.
> 
> 576i/p PAL Support: Yes, if the DVD is Region 0.
> 
> CD Support: Yes
> 
> SACD Support: No. CD Layer Only (if present)
> 
> DVD-A Support: No. Dolby / DTS / LPCM tracks playable (if present)
> 
> Remote: Xbox 360 Universal Media Remote
> 
> Gold-Plated Jacks: No.



from filmtalk.com


Here's a link for everything you ever wanted to know about HD DVD hardware. Thanks to Jayson at filmtalk.com:

HD DVD Hardware


----------



## LoWd0Wn

Sorry wrong post s/b Denon 4308


It was suggested I ask here...


I was watching "Inside Man" on my XA2 and listening to it in Dolby True HD and had to stop it for a bit. I then hit the power off button. Left the disc in it and when I returned to it about 4 hours later, I went to the chapter I left off at and noticed it went from Dolby True HD to Multi Channel.

I tried many thing to get it back to Digital instead of PCM Multi Channel. Checked my settings in the player and nothing changed.

What finally changed it was I put in a regular dvd and then it switched back to digital. I put the HD Inside Man back in and it was back to Dolby True HD.

What happened there. Does anyone know?

I tried the input mode but nothing???


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13509129
> 
> 
> I was watching "Inside Man" on my XA2 and listening to it in Dolby True HD and had to stop it for a bit. I then hit the power off button. Left the disc in it and when I returned to it about 4 hours later, I went to the chapter I left off at and noticed it went from Dolby True HD to Multi Channel.
> 
> I tried many thing to get it back to Digital instead of PCM Multi Channel. Checked my settings in the player and nothing changed.
> 
> What finally changed it was I put in a regular dvd and then it switched back to digital. I put the HD Inside Man back in and it was back to Dolby True HD.
> 
> What happened there. Does anyone know?



Doesn't sound like a problem. These machines are computers and like any computer, sometimes it just needs a reboot. Not always any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoWd0Wn* /forum/post/13509129
> 
> 
> Sorry wrong post s/b Denon 4308
> 
> 
> It was suggested I ask here...
> 
> 
> I was watching "Inside Man" on my XA2 and listening to it in Dolby True HD and had to stop it for a bit. I then hit the power off button. Left the disc in it and when I returned to it about 4 hours later, I went to the chapter I left off at and noticed it went from Dolby True HD to Multi Channel.
> 
> I tried many thing to get it back to Digital instead of PCM Multi Channel. Checked my settings in the player and nothing changed.
> 
> What finally changed it was I put in a regular dvd and then it switched back to digital. I put the HD Inside Man back in and it was back to Dolby True HD.
> 
> What happened there. Does anyone know?
> 
> I tried the input mode but nothing???



Mine does that on start-up all the time, but just with HD DVDs (not SD). All I do is just push stop, then restart the movie and its fine.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13527505
> 
> 
> Mine does that on start-up all the time, but just with HD DVDs (not SD). All I do is just push stop, then restart the movie and its fine.



I tried that but it didn't work either.

It only happens on this machine ( the XA2) not my other HD the BDP 95FD.

But like it was mentioned, there are glitches in computers. At least it was something that can be easily fixed.


Thanks for the input


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bub* /forum/post/13505996
> 
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the HD audio abilities of the XA2
> 
> 
> I have an older Onkyo receiver w/o HDMI but it does have analog RCA inputs for front, surrounds, center and sub. I know the Onkyo can't decode the HD audio but can I decode and send the HD audio over the rca outs on the XA2 to it?
> 
> You sure can - make sure you set the levels and proper size for your speakers -check pages 26 and 56 of your owner's manual.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> George
> 
> 
> Does anybody know, is there a way to know for sure if my XA2 has the shut down bug?


Search AVS Forum for "XA2 shut down bug".


----------



## snowghost

I think it was in one of the online reviews, but it recommended the Picture setting be "Film" all the time instead of "Video" or "Auto". I dogmatically did that but noticed somthing interesting.


When watching the Moody Blues Live at the Greek in HD (1080i source), I noticed every now and again very visible scan lines even though the player was set for 1080P. Further, I put in the Moodies Lost Concert video in SD. Picture quality was really good--or I should say the upconversion was. But in the opening credits which scrolled by horizontally, the letters jittered and had very visible scan lines.


Playing the disc in my Pioneer BD player didn't replicate the issue. Then I remembered the Film setting and switched it to Auto. That took care of it.


Upshot is I recommend Auto just like the manual says bearing in mind if you notice artifacts switch it manually according to source.


What a great player.


----------



## R Harkness

Folks,


Several weeks ago I received an XA2 and the Onkyo version HD805. In brief testing one thing I noticed is that the fast forwarding of the XA2 doesn't seem so hot. When I fast forward I don't get smooth motion at all, instead it shows me still frames of the action as it's forwarding so I have to sort of guess when to stop. Whereas on the Onkyo

HD805 the fastforwarding shows the action fastforwarding and is overall smoother to use.


Is this normal for the XA2? If not..any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/13534286
> 
> 
> ... I recommend Auto just like the manual says bearing in mind if you notice artifacts switch it manually according to source.



Funny thing manuals.... sometimes they DO have good advice. I guess those engineers know a thing or two about what they're talking about.


----------



## bub

I just purchased the XA2 and am feeding it to an Optoma HD3000 scaler and then to a Optoma HD7100 720p DLP via HDMI.


I never saw any problem with my old A2 because it would only output 1080i but now that I can output 1080p 60Hz or 1080p 24Hz, I'm seeing (hard to describe but here goes) red dashed rain in the dark parts of the image, almost like the matrix but red dashes instead of white numbers.


It does it on both 1080p 60Hz and 1080p 24Hz but NOT on 1080i, nor did I ever see it with the A2 set at 1080i.


I do have a PS3 and feed through the exact same setup with the exception of the HDMI cable between the PS3 and the scaler vs. the XA2 and the scaler, and I believe the PS3 will force 1080p 24Hz but certainly I've output 1080p 60Hz and never seen this issue.


Does anybody have any ideas? I have the latest 2.8 firmware, did have the 2.3 (that correct?) and noticed it with both.


Thanks for the help,

George


My apologies if this has been covered, but I searched (hate the forum search capabilities of this forum, no offense) and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried XA-2 720p out?


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13272271
> 
> 
> could use some help.I played event horizon (sd) last nite on my xa2 and i get blck bars on all 4 sides of the movie.I then tried it on my reg dvd player and it was fine.Why is it doing this on the xa2?thanks
> 
> the xa2 is set to 1080i since i dont have a 1080 disply.It is via hdmi for video.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13273375
> 
> 
> Sounds like it is not an anamorphic movie. Your DVD player may be set to automatically expand 4:3 images though. If so, then you'll need to use one of the zoom modes on your TV for the XA2. A lot of supplementary materials on DVDs and HD-DVDs display like this.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13276995
> 
> 
> Its not a 4:3 dvd it's widescreen,so i'm at a lost why with the xa2 i get bars on all 4 sides but not with my regular dvd player.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dick Laurent* /forum/post/13279791
> 
> 
> Then it would not be a 16x9 transfer on the DVD. The XA2 is set to play non 16x9 enhanced movies in "window-box" so that you see the original image w/out the player changeing it. Just because it's widescreen doesn't mean it's widescreen enhanced.
> 
> 
> Most standard DVD players default to expand/zoom non 16x9 DVD's to fill the screen, because a full screen is what's most popular. I watch non-16x9 movies with the black bars all around. I don't like the pic quality changed.
> 
> 
> Sounds like both players are correct, you just need to change the setting in one or the other.
> 
> 
> You may have other settings changed. This is just the most common problem that I encounter.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13280191
> 
> 
> The smaller image with 4 black bars is called Letterboxed. Sometimes, the DVD itself, along with the player and display lock you out from being able to change these settings.
> 
> 
> If your TV will not let you force zoom a Letterbox image to fill your 16:9 screen, set the XA2 to output 480p instead of 1080i. Then your TV will allow you to zoom the Letterboxed image, expanding it to fill your screen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/13282456
> 
> 
> As to the 4:3 problem:if you use HDMI your player will automatically select the correct AR,if you use component you have to use the TV's zoom function when outputting 480p.The black bars on the sides are also called "pillars".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocky1* /forum/post/13283173
> 
> 
> Thanks evertone.Actually Bookworm nailed what it is.I have to set the player to 480p or i get the "windowbox".If i need to see this movie i'll watch it on the reg dvd.My xa2 is staying at 1080i.



Sorry for all the quotes







but im having this problem. So far, ive encountered this with three SD DVDs (The Abyss, True Lies and Armageddon). All three, on the back of the case, say they are 2.35:1 widescreen format. I have my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my Onkyo 705, then out HDMI to my 42" Panny plasma that is 720p/768p/1080i.


IIRC, I have the XA2 video settings set to display up to 1081i, video/film is set to auto, and of course TV type is 16x9. Saying this, all three movies display in the 'windowbox' mode where im only viewing maybe a 20" or so picture (black bars on all sides). Ive tried changing the setting to 480p and that stretches the picture out side to side, but its still not correct (ie, BIG black bars on top and bottom). I havent tried using the TV remote to 'zoom' the picture, but I know that will degrade the picture quality and I dont want to see it that way (defeats the purpose up using the XA2, you know?).


Any ideas, or should I just avoid watching these (and others, im sure) movies on my plasma?










BTW, I tried True Lies on my PS3 and it does the same thing (except the PQ is even worse).


----------



## Gary J

What aspect do you have set on the Panasonic?


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13537576
> 
> 
> What aspect do you have set on the Panasonic?



I can't remember off hand since its been so long since I set it. All other HD DVD/Blu-ray and DirecTV display perfectly on it though. I'll look tonight when I get home, but ive never had this problem except on this player (and the PS3 I guess). My old PS2 was my primary SD DVD player for years and it displayed fine.


----------



## Gary J

The TV aspect may be set per input jack.


----------



## BinaryLinguist

What is the going rate for these Used but in "Like New" condition? I am considering selling mine but don't want to go through with it if the prices are so low that it makes more sense to just keep it.


----------



## rik1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13537371
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im having this problem. So far, ive encountered this with three SD DVDs (The Abyss, True Lies and Armageddon). All three, on the back of the case, say they are 2.35:1 widescreen format.
> 
> ... all three movies display in the 'windowbox' mode where im only viewing maybe a 20" or so picture (black bars on all sides).



You certainly did your homework to search for an answer. As I said in my comment in one the of quotes, these are not anamorphic movies. What that means is, they are widescreen movies but in the 4:3 ratio, with black bars on top and made to be shown as widescreen on a 4:3 TV.


On a widescreen TV there will be bars on the sides as well because as far as the TV knows, it is receiving a 4:3 image.

These are no doubt older pressings as newer releases of widescreen movies are anamorphic, that is the image is squeezed on the disc and expanded by the player so that a widescreen TV will get the expanded picture to fill the sides of the screen while an older 4:3 will get the unexpanded picture that also fills the screen at the sides.


I also have a few older release DVDs like this. The only thing you can do is use the zoom function on your TV to expand the picture. It will however cause some loss of detail. It's just a result of older DVDs designed for use with old technology.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/13537371
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im having this problem. So far, ive encountered this with three SD DVDs (The Abyss, True Lies and Armageddon). All three, on the back of the case, say they are 2.35:1 widescreen format. I have my XA2 hooked up via HDMI to my Onkyo 705, then out HDMI to my 42" Panny plasma that is 720p/768p/1080i.
> 
> 
> IIRC, I have the XA2 video settings set to display up to 1081i, video/film is set to auto, and of course TV type is 16x9. Saying this, all three movies display in the 'windowbox' mode where im only viewing maybe a 20" or so picture (black bars on all sides). Ive tried changing the setting to 480p and that stretches the picture out side to side, but its still not correct (ie, BIG black bars on top and bottom). I havent tried using the TV remote to 'zoom' the picture, but I know that will degrade the picture quality and I dont want to see it that way (defeats the purpose up using the XA2, you know?).
> 
> 
> Any ideas, or should I just avoid watching these (and others, im sure) movies on my plasma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I tried True Lies on my PS3 and it does the same thing (except the PQ is even worse).



This issue has been addressed elsewhere on AVS. I can't recall which category or exact thread. But, there are a few movies that transfered like you describe and nothing you can do(short of zoom) will fix it. It's the disc's fault, not your XA2. It does the same thing on my XA1 and Oppo. Those movies are few and far between, yet you seem to have found the few titles that exhibit it. They're basically not worth watching on a plasma or LCD screen, unless of course you have a 120" screen using a projector.


----------



## rik1010

Regarding widescreen movies... Typically all new releases will display properly on widescreen TVs. Older releases were not always formatted to do. This formatting process to display properly on a widescreen TV without black bars on the sides is usually indicated on the back of the movie's case as "Anamorphic" 16:9 or "Expanded for 16:9" or something similar. Simply saying "widescreen" was not a guarantee that was formatted for a widescreen TV. These will display as a widescreen picture surrounded by black bars on ALL sides. Not a player problem or settings problem at all.


----------



## Dave_6

Thanks guys, I get it now







I never knew that there were 4:3 'widescreen' DVDs, but I guess I'll just have to deal with it. I dont watch them much at all, but they are some of my older favorites. Hopefully there will be future releases of these on Blu-ray at some point!


Hopefully none of my other 300+ SD DVD's are encoded that way!


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


If I want to get a backup player (for parts) for my XA2, in case it breaks down, is the A2 as good as any? I think I read that they both use the same drive. Are there other parts that could also be swapped if necessary?


Is the A20 also compatible? If so, is it any better than the A2? I assume that the A2 is cheaper than the A20. I found an A2 at Walmart for $75 and I was wondering if it would be a good investment as a backup for the XA2. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## eliocon

Has anyone posted a version of the firmware that rolls back an XA2 from 2.8 back to 2.7. I've looked on both forums and can't find it. Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been asked a million and a half times.


Elio


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliocon* /forum/post/13552476
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted a version of the firmware that rolls back an XA2 from 2.8 back to 2.7. I've looked on both forums and can't find it. Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been asked a million and a half times.
> 
> 
> Elio



Both the .iso and .zip versions of the modified 2.7 (allows rolling back from 2.8) can be downloaded here:

http://www.aaronwt.net/downloads/HDDVD/XA2firmware/ 


John


----------



## D-X

Received my Ubid XA2 today from UPS. Had firmware 2.5 on it and updated to 2.8.


The unit itself is in *MINT* condition. Watched Batman Begins with Dolby TrueHD running through my Onkyo 605 and WOW!


----------



## gtaylor74

Does anyone know if they are any deinterlacing/upscaling differences between 2.8 and 2.7? Mine is at 2.8 and I'm running 1080i to my HDTV. The other night I was watching the SD DVD of "Mr. Magoriums Wonder Emporium" and there is a scene early one that shows sheet music and the XA2 was going crazy trying to deinterlace properly. The lines on the sheet music were waving all over. I tried film, auto, and video settings, turned all noise reduction off, set edge enchancement off, all to no effect. For testing, I played the dvd also in my old Panasonic RP82 which I have hooked up and doing 480p to my display and the same scene was steady as a rock. I love the player, but frankly I'm quite disappointed the the vaunted Reon chip can't deinterlace this properly when a 6 year old DVD player flies right through it. Has anyone else noticed issues like this with 2.8?


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtaylor74* /forum/post/13554517
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they are any deinterlacing/upscaling differences between 2.8 and 2.7? Mine is at 2.8 and I'm running 1080i to my HDTV. The other night I was watching the SD DVD of "Mr. Magoriums Wonder Emporium" and there is a scene early one that shows sheet music and the XA2 was going crazy trying to deinterlace properly. The lines on the sheet music were waving all over. I tried film, auto, and video settings, turned all noise reduction off, set edge enchancement off, all to no effect. For testing, I played the dvd also in my old Panasonic RP82 which I have hooked up and doing 480p to my display and the same scene was steady as a rock. I love the player, but frankly I'm quite disappointed the the vaunted Reon chip can't deinterlace this properly when a 6 year old DVD player flies right through it. Has anyone else noticed issues like this with 2.8?



If the disc is MPEG4 that may be the problem. I don't have that particular HD. I don't recall if others using 1080i are having the same issues as those with 1080p/24. With 2.8 I get the same thing in any MPEG4 disc with 2.8. That's why a lot of people wanted to roll their firmware back to 2.7 as it wasn't a problem with it. On another thread it seems Toshiba may finally be getting the "hint" that there is a problem with 2.8 afterall and are coming up with another firmware update.


----------



## dahhah2k5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliocon* /forum/post/13552476
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted a version of the firmware that rolls back an XA2 from 2.8 back to 2.7. I've looked on both forums and can't find it. Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been asked a million and a half times.
> 
> 
> Elio



I went back to 2.7 without a problem


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/13553136
> 
> 
> Both the .iso and .zip versions of the modified 2.7 (allows rolling back from 2.8) can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://www.aaronwt.net/downloads/HDDVD/XA2firmware/
> 
> 
> John



I tried using this one. When I put the CD in the player it asks if I want to do the update. When I hit yes is says the update was already applied and it quits without doing anything. And I doing something wrong?


E


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliocon* /forum/post/13565254
> 
> 
> I tried using this one. When I put the CD in the player it asks if I want to do the update. When I hit yes is says the update was already applied and it quits without doing anything. And I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> E



Ok,

Here is an alternate source for the modified 2.7 to rollback from 2.8:

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/5902655659_40.52MB 


This should work.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


I have an XA2 and several HDMI cables. One cable says HDMI 1.3 on it, but all the others simply say HDMI. The first one came with an open box unit, so I don't even know what brand it is. That one is thicker, with a clear plastic coating over some braided wire. The others are cheap no-name cables that I bought from PCmicro (they are thinner and black). When I asked the salesman if they were 1.3 compliant, he said he did not know. Both types have the following markings on them: "E119932 AVM Style 20276 80oC 30V VW-1". The one that says 1.3 on it also says "copartner 677100 200734" on it. The others say "RoHS compliant".


First, does anyone have a guess as to whether the other cables are 1.3 compliant? What does RoHS compliant mean?


Second, for what types of things is it important for the HDMI cable to be 1.3 compliant? Perhaps they are all things that do not matter in my case.


Is it simply a matter of bandwidth? Is a 1.3 cable simply rated to handle higher bandwidths? If so, does that mean that generally the other cables will be fine, but there may be certain discs that try to pass more data than the cable can handle? What will the symptoms be? Audio and/or video dropouts? As far as I can tell, the audio and video seem fine for the few discs that I have played when using the no-name cables.


Thanks for any help you can provide to this newbie!


Gregg


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13571749
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 and several HDMI cables. One cable says HDMI 1.3 on it, but all the others simply say HDMI. The first one came with an open box unit, so I don't even know what brand it is. That one is thicker, with a clear plastic coating over some braided wire. The others are cheap no-name cables that I bought from PCmicro (they are thinner and black). When I asked the salesman if they were 1.3 compliant, he said he did not know. Both types have the following markings on them: "E119932 AVM Style 20276 80oC 30V VW-1". The one that says 1.3 on it also says "copartner 677100 200734" on it. The others say "RoHS compliant".
> 
> 
> First, does anyone have a guess as to whether the other cables are 1.3 compliant? What does RoHS compliant mean?
> 
> 
> Second, for what types of things is it important for the HDMI cable to be 1.3 compliant? Perhaps they are all things that do not matter in my case.
> 
> 
> Is it simply a matter of bandwidth? Is a 1.3 cable simply rated to handle higher bandwidths? If so, does that mean that generally the other cables will be fine, but there may be certain discs that try to pass more data than the cable can handle? What will the symptoms be? Audio and/or video dropouts? As far as I can tell, the audio and video seem fine for the few discs that I have played when using the no-name cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide to this newbie!
> 
> 
> Gregg



Same.










Wayne (engineer) at BlueJeans tended to blow off 1.3 when I ordered my (5) HDMI's. He highly recommended the "Tartans", so I followed his recommendation.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13571749
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 and several HDMI cables. One cable says HDMI 1.3 on it, but all the others simply say HDMI. The first one came with an open box unit, so I don't even know what brand it is. That one is thicker, with a clear plastic coating over some braided wire. The others are cheap no-name cables that I bought from PCmicro (they are thinner and black). When I asked the salesman if they were 1.3 compliant, he said he did not know. Both types have the following markings on them: "E119932 AVM Style 20276 80oC 30V VW-1". The one that says 1.3 on it also says "copartner 677100 200734" on it. The others say "RoHS compliant".
> 
> 
> First, does anyone have a guess as to whether the other cables are 1.3 compliant? What does RoHS compliant mean?
> 
> 
> Second, for what types of things is it important for the HDMI cable to be 1.3 compliant? Perhaps they are all things that do not matter in my case.
> 
> 
> Is it simply a matter of bandwidth? Is a 1.3 cable simply rated to handle higher bandwidths? If so, does that mean that generally the other cables will be fine, but there may be certain discs that try to pass more data than the cable can handle? What will the symptoms be? Audio and/or video dropouts? As far as I can tell, the audio and video seem fine for the few discs that I have played when using the no-name cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide to this newbie!
> 
> 
> Gregg



You will get many varied answers to that question! I personally use Monoprice HDMI cables (the older non-1.3 specific ones) and have zero problems. I'm running my XA2 to my Onkyo 605 (both 1.3) and both the picture and the sound sparkle. The cables cost about $5.00. Some folks will justify paying more for various reasons but for me, paying more for 1.3 spec cables just isn't worth it. I get every bit of information (sound and video) sent from one piece to another with no interference. They just work.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/13573021
> 
> 
> You will get many varied answers to that question! I personally use Monoprice HDMI cables (the older non-1.3 specific ones) and have zero problems. I'm running my XA2 to my Onkyo 605 (both 1.3) and both the picture and the sound sparkle. The cables cost about $5.00. Some folks will justify paying more for various reasons but for me, paying more for 1.3 spec cables just isn't worth it. I get every bit of information (sound and video) sent from one piece to another with no interference. They just work.



Hi Itsdon,


Thanks for the feedback. I posted a similar message on another board and I was told that as long as my cables were not longer than 7 feet, I should have no problems, even if they are not 1.3 compliant.


I also paid about $5 each and as far as I can tell, they work fine. I just do not know how to tell if things could be even better with fancier cables. Do you actually have a way of measuring that you "get every bit of information (sound and video) sent from one piece to another"?


Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## rik1010

The hdmi 1.3. spec. doesn't require different or better copper wire in the cable than 1.2, 1.1, etc. does.

The only benefit of a cable that specifies itself as 1.3 is to give buyers peace of mind that it will work for them in a 1.3 setup. There is so much buyer uncertainty with all of the various new and changing specs for cables, audio codecs, Blu-ray 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, etc. it can give some comfort to have things spelled out, but that's all it does.

Poor fitting or loose cable connectors would be more of an issue than whether the cable is specified as 1.3 or not.


If you are getting picture or sound without stiking and observable or audible problems, then you are getting ALL of the digital information since there isn't "more" or "extra" digital information for the subtle picture or audio details, its more of an all or nothing affair.

If the digital information is not getting through it's like a sliced artery, it is immediately noticeable and there is no question about it.


----------



## LoWd0Wn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13592803
> 
> 
> The hdmi 1.3. spec. doesn't require different or better copper wire in the cable than 1.2, 1.1, etc. does.
> 
> The only benefit of a cable that specifies itself as 1.3 is to give buyers peace of mind that it will work for them in a 1.3 setup. There is so much buyer uncertainty with all of the various new and changing specs for cables, audio codecs, Blu-ray 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, etc. it can give some comfort to have things spelled out, but that's all it does.
> 
> Poor fitting or loose cable connectors would be more of an issue than whether the cable is specified as 1.3 or not.
> 
> 
> If you are getting picture or sound without stiking and observable or audible problems, then you are getting ALL of the digital information since there isn't "more" or "extra" digital information for the subtle picture or audio details, its more of an all or nothing affair.
> 
> If the digital information is not getting through it's like a sliced artery, it is immediately noticeable and there is no question about it.




Good post rik. That will answer a lot of peoples questions!


----------



## aaronwt

1.3 does have higher specs and any 1.3 certified cable has been tested to pass those specs. I know I had a couple of uncertified Monoprice 1.3 HDMi cables that didn't work properly. All my certified ones did. If you go to HDMI.org it has all the info for the higher specs and tighter tolerances than previous HDMi versions.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13592803
> 
> 
> If you are getting picture or sound without stiking and observable or audible problems, then you are getting ALL of the digital information since there isn't "more" or "extra" digital information for the subtle picture or audio details, its more of an all or nothing affair.
> 
> If the digital information is not getting through it's like a sliced artery, it is immediately noticeable and there is no question about it.



Well maybe not exactly like a sliced artery (it's not boolean) but it is noticeable. The biggest item to verify is if it is certified for 1080p if you need that.


I would get sparkelies or a green tint with lesser cables and buy only ultralink platinum since. YMMV.


----------



## wingzz

I can use a little help here

I just got my nice new RS1 and got everything hooked up and sat down to watch some HD DVD and BR disks, well the PS3 is showing on the JVC as 1080p just fine but for some reason I can't get the XA2 to deliver anything more than 1080i, I have it set for up to 1080p/24 but only get 1080i on the projector, it's going through a Denon 4306 but so is the PS3 and that has no problems, the Denon is set for pass through.

Any suggestions??


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/13595235
> 
> 
> I can use a little help here
> 
> I just got my nice new RS1 and got everything hooked up and sat down to watch some HD DVD and BR disks, well the PS3 is showing on the JVC as 1080p just fine but for some reason I can't get the XA2 to deliver anything more than 1080i, I have it set for up to 1080p/24 but only get 1080i on the projector, it's going through a Denon 4306 but so is the PS3 and that has no problems, the Denon is set for pass through.
> 
> Any suggestions??



On the front panel of the XA2 (under door) is a "mode" switch, be sure it is in position "2".


----------



## wingzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/13596015
> 
> 
> On the front panel of the XA2 (under door) is a "mode" switch, be sure it is in position "2".



Correct me if I'm wrong but if it was not in mode 2 would I not be able to even get 1080i ???


I'll look at it tonight to be sure


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/13604431
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but if it was not in mode 2 would I not be able to even get 1080i ???
> 
> 
> I'll look at it tonight to be sure



True, what firmware is on your XA2?


----------



## wingzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/13605457
> 
> 
> True, what firmware is on your XA2?




Had 2.8 but I rolled it back to 2.7 to be able to view 1080P/24 on my new PJ


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/13613535
> 
> 
> Had 2.8 but I rolled it back to 2.7 to be able to view 1080P/24 on my new PJ



Have you tried hooking the XA2 directly to the projector? I have an XA2 running through a DVDO VP50 to my RS1 with no such issues. Could be the Denon, so a direct connection would be your next diagnostic test.


Best of luck.


Glenn


----------



## NewYorkGirl

I think I have the shut down bug, but my player is set to 1080i.

A few minutes into playing an HDDVD it shuts down, the blue light stays on, the area that displays the time elapsed goes dark and the screen goes black. It does not respond to the remote or to the manual buttons on the machine. You have to unplug it to get it to work again. It is an open box that I just received and updated to 2.7. I will call Toshiba tomorrow and try to get them to fix/replace it. If anyone knows of a fix I would appreciate it, but I doubt it.


I got another open box XA2 at the same time and it seems to be working fine.

I will keep playing it to make sure, but it was a display model that was used so if it had the bug they probably would have noticed it.


Constructive opinions are appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Gary J

How is the air circulation around it?


----------



## moviegeek

Newyorkgirl,

Call Toshiba and ask for a new one:

1-800-631-3811


----------



## NewYorkGirl

Called Toshiba and I am getting a new one. I just have to wait for them to email me the shipping label. Also, the air circulation around the machine is fine. Lots of space.


Thanks


----------



## myoda

Hi NYG:

It sounds like the unit that is non responsive is a dud. If you continually have to hard reset (unplug/plug in) the machine, I would prod Toshiba to replace it. I'm with you - doubt there is a fix.


I've been experiencing shutdowns at 1080p, 1080p/24hz, but not at 1080i. It's happened with firmware versions 2.7 and 2.8. (been rolling back and forth between fw versions to test a theory) Toshiba is sending a replacement for my ubid refurb.


I did notice that my XA2 does not shut down when the tv is *off* and the player is set at 1080p or 1080p/24hz. Hmmmm.... Was thinking it might be a dodgy hdmi cable, but I previously had my A35 running on the same cable at the same resolution setting with no problems.


My Mits WD-Y65 does support 1080p/24hz, so I am inclined to think it's some kind of handshake - communication problem with the XA2. Before I send this one back, I was thinking about borrowing a gefen hdmi cable from work to test - currently, I have some generic hdmi cables that came with my sony hdd-250 hd dvr, but I really don't think the issue is with the cable. I'll have tape at 11. Back to you......


----------



## videophiles09

i have xa2 connected via hdmi to onkyo805 receiver. how do i get TrueHD bitstreams to onkyo?


----------



## Gary J

The search function knows.


----------



## CochiseGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13637461
> 
> 
> The search function knows.



Yes, but does it take that much longer to type: In Setup, Audio - Set Direct Digital Audio Mode to ON, make sure HDMI Audio is set to AUTO, and that you have FW 2.7 or higher"?


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13637461
> 
> 
> The search function knows.



Probably half the questions on the forum can be answered with the SEARCH function. Fortunately most members are willing to provide quick and easy answers while others simply...........................well you know what I mean!


----------



## MichaelZ

My RS1 connected to the Xa2 will occassionally kick out a blue screen 5-6 minutes into a movie @ 1080p (lasts about 2 secs - like a handshake issue, sound even stops) but never does it @1080i. If it does it, it only does it once and all movies played after work perfectly. Weird. It seems someting is warming up on the Xa2. I never see the RS1 do this outputting 1080p via my Mythtv setup. I am using 2.8 firmware but I think it did it using 2.7 as well. Maybe I'll roll it back and see.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/13639503
> 
> 
> Probably half the questions on the forum can be answered with the SEARCH function. Fortunately most members are willing to provide quick and easy answers while others simply...........................well you know what I mean!



Thanks for the social commentary. So what is your quick and easy answer? According to my search the one given is only partially complete.


----------



## rik1010

I started following this thread when I got my XA2. It was at around page 90 but because I was interested in finding out all I could I took the time over a couple of weeks to read up from page 1. I learned a lot and appreciated the many good questions and explanations given. I also noticed how numerous times questions that are clearly and easily answered in the owner's manual are asked over and over and over, sort of along the lines of "hi, I just got my player, how do I turn it on?" or something similar. Point being, it is the laziness of some that have made this thread 130 pages long instead of 60 pages long.

The thread is long enough to be intimidating to new posters, so I have a little sympathy but it's still a bit frustrating to see the same old simple questions that were thoroughly answered dozens of times asked yet again.

This is not about any particular questions asked recently, just more of an opinion on the reoccuring laziness of some that make this and other threads unecessarily long.

The search feature hasn't always worked as well for me as I would like, but suggesting someone use it is still good advice. So is suggesting, 'read your owner's manual and if you don't have one, download one from the Toshiba website.'

Great, now I've made this thread even longer. Sorry.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rik1010* /forum/post/13640428
> 
> 
> I started following this thread when I got my XA2. It was at around page 90 but because I was interested in finding out all I could I took the time over a couple of weeks to read up from page 1. I learned a lot and appreciated the many good questions and explanations given. I also noticed how numerous times questions that are clearly and easily answered in the owner's manual are asked over and over and over, sort of along the lines of "hi, I just got my player, how do I turn it on?" or something similar. Point being, it is the laziness of some that have made this thread 130 pages long instead of 60 pages long.
> 
> The thread is long enough to be intimidating to new posters, so I have a little sympathy but it's still a bit frustrating to see the same old simple questions that were thoroughly answered dozens of times asked yet again.
> 
> This is not about any particular questions asked recently, just more of an opinion on the reoccuring laziness of some that make this and other threads unecessarily long.
> 
> The search feature hasn't always worked as well for me as I would like, but suggesting someone use it is still good advice. So is suggesting, 'read your owner's manual and if you don't have one, download one from the Toshiba website.'
> 
> Great, now I've made this thread even longer. Sorry.



Welcome to the world of internet forums. Seems to me, someone needs a little break.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/13640724
> 
> 
> Seems to me, someone needs a little break.



You are correct.


(So is he.)


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MichaelZ* /forum/post/13639618
> 
> 
> My RS1 connected to the Xa2 will occassionally kick out a blue screen 5-6 minutes into a movie @ 1080p (lasts about 2 secs - like a handshake issue, sound even stops) but never does it @1080i. If it does it, it only does it once and all movies played after work perfectly. Weird. It seems someting is warming up on the Xa2. I never see the RS1 do this outputting 1080p via my Mythtv setup. I am using 2.8 firmware but I think it did it using 2.7 as well. Maybe I'll roll it back and see.



It is a signal strength/bandwidth issue with the 1080p and HDMI cable. You are not the first to experience signal drop-out after the player warms up. I have resolved this issue many times with the installation of a VizionWare active HDMI cable.


Do you notice it more on 1080/60p than 1080/24p?


----------



## gmanhdtv

The thread is long enough to be intimidating to new posters, so I have a little sympathy but it's still a bit frustrating to see the same old simple questions that were thoroughly answered dozens of times asked yet again.

This is not about any particular questions asked recently, just more of an opinion on the reoccuring laziness of some that make this and other threads unecessarily long.

The search feature hasn't always worked as well for me as I would like, but suggesting someone use it is still good advice. So is suggesting, 'read your owner's manual and if you don't have one, download one from the Toshiba website.'

Great, now I've made this thread even longer. Sorry.[/quote]


I think an easy way to fix this thread as well as many other "equipment model specific" threads is to have a FAQ section on page (1) of the thread which can be updated by the moderators. This FAQ section would allow the deletion of "repetitive threads" without losing crucial information and hopefully not hurt the posters feelings. If everyone would get in the habit of checking page one for their possible solution maybe we could improve efficiency. This method is already used in the BLURAY and HD DVD movies forums when discussing the "rating" of audio/video quality of movie releases.


Just a thought, I know my earlier post was sarcastic as well, but I often try to use the search function and no offense to anyone "it is lacking" in results.

The forum is huge and growing which is a good thing. But constantly telling folks to "use the search function" takes the same thread count as answering the question does.


----------



## coolstrategist

My new XA2 replacement is coming from Toshiba on Wednesday. I literally operated my first (used) one for a few hours to determine if I had the shut down bug before sending it in for replacement. So I have yet to test my question.

*Is it possible for the XA2 (due to the SD upconversion ability) to display a standard dvd title in better PQ than the same title in HD DVD?*


For example I have read how some consider the HD DVD PQ of Deliverance to be less than average to poor for an HD title. If this is true, could the XA2 possibly have a better picture when using the SD version of Deliverance vs. the HD DVD version? And if that is a bad example is there an example where that theory could hold true for the XA2 when comparing the same titles on HD and SD?


Just wondering, but it could have a major impact on what media one chooses to buy from title to title. If this has been answered before please direct me to the thread.


----------



## mike171979

Love the player, but damn these 1 or 2 second long video drop outs are startin' to piss me off.


Not enough to do anything.


But enough to come on here and vent, LOL.


I mean it only happens one time per movie, but now whenever I watch a movie, I'm like, "OK, I'm waiting for the black screen, oh there it is, OK its over, now I can watch the movie in peace"


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/13641404
> 
> 
> I think an easy way to fix this thread as well as many other "equipment model specific" threads is to have a FAQ section on page (1) of the thread which can be updated by the moderators.



You're elected to tell the Mod of his new duties!


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13635729
> 
> 
> i have xa2 connected via hdmi to onkyo805 receiver. how do i get TrueHD bitstreams to onkyo?



it works! (with 2.7)


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/13642093
> 
> 
> My new XA2 replacement is coming...could the XA2 possibly have a better picture when using the SD version of Deliverance vs. the HD DVD version?



It's risky to generalize about this, but I will try anyway!










IT DEPENDS ON YOUR DISPLAY (size, quality) and your seating position (near, far). While it will always be the case that the HD version of a movie will have more detail than the SD, whether you notice-or-appreciate it can depend (especially) on how big you present it. I have a 60" 720p HDTV and on this display, it's sometimes not easy to see that an HD disc is much/any better than SD. But on my 10' wide projection screen & 1080p projector, from 10.5' away, I will absolutely-every-time see a difference.


Even if you have a small display today, if you have any plans or intention to get a larger one in the future, you should opt for getting the HD version of a movie if you want to own it.


The good news is that in any case the XA2 will make your SD discs look absolutely as good as it's possible to make them! Great player!


----------



## Gary J

480i vs. 1080p. No contest.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13646405
> 
> 
> 480i vs. 1080p. No contest.



Agreed, no way a DVD looks as good as HD content.


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/13642093
> 
> *Is it possible for the XA2 (due to the SD upconversion ability) to display a standard dvd title in better PQ than the same title in HD DVD?*



Perhaps for "Traffic", but other than that, I've yet to find an HD DVD worse than the DVD version.


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike171979* /forum/post/13642793
> 
> 
> Love the player, but damn these 1 or 2 second long video drop outs are startin' to piss me off.
> 
> 
> Not enough to do anything.
> 
> 
> But enough to come on here and vent, LOL.
> 
> 
> I mean it only happens one time per movie, but now whenever I watch a movie, I'm like, "OK, I'm waiting for the black screen, oh there it is, OK its over, now I can watch the movie in peace"




I'd recommend getting it fixed.


----------



## mike171979

Its not the player, I mean it never drops video when its hooked up via Component.


Its the HDMI connection.


It cuts out just for a second once during playback of a 2 hour movie, so again, its just a minor annoyance.


Damn HDCP, or whatever the hell it is associated with HDMI, that makes it suck.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/13648061
> 
> 
> Perhaps for "Traffic", but other than that, I've yet to find an HD DVD worse than the DVD version.



I agree. Because you probably don't instantaneously A/B the picture, your mind's eye may trick you a bit.


But some SD do look pretty darn good for sure. This player is really awesome.


----------



## MichaelZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/13641213
> 
> 
> It is a signal strength/bandwidth issue with the 1080p and HDMI cable. You are not the first to experience signal drop-out after the player warms up. I have resolved this issue many times with the installation of a VizionWare active HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Do you notice it more on 1080/60p than 1080/24p?



I think it is the same with either 1080/60p or 1080/24p the timing might be different, though. My current HDMI cable is 25 ft. so I've thought it might be the culprit but it works fine with my HTPC so I started blaming the XA2. I will try setting the XA2 close to the PJ and see if it fails or not - it so time consuming when you have a possible heatup problem. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Need a little help with HDMI switchers.


My PS3 goes direcly into Marantz 15's Input 1, and that's working fine. I currently have a new Monoprice 4 x 1 box (#4088) that both my Toshiba A35 and XA2 are inputed into. And that goes into my 15's Input 2. I'm getting the "out of range" signal from both Toshiba's, however, when I troubleshot and ran each player directly, they work fine. I use BJ Tartan HDMI's (2 30's to the 15 and 2 3's from both Toshiba's, to the switcher).


I'm sending the switcher back for full credit and before I reorder another, possibly the 3 x 1 (#3029), I thought I'd ask again about them. I actually only need 2 inputs, but, padding it with 1 or 2 more, for future sources, of course. Their cheap, little optical switcher ($7.99?), I also bought, works fine. A few guys have had good luck with the 4 x 1, but, I don't seem to be.


Any suggestions again on the Monoprice switchers would be very helpful.


----------



## Gary J

Are you saying 33' total? Too long.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13704540
> 
> 
> Are you saying 33' total? Too long.



Why? I'm running a 6' HDMI cable from my Onkyo 605 to my Monoprice switcher and then a 35' HDMI cable to my ceiling mounted projector (41' total) and it works _flawlessly_.


----------



## Mescalito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13704390
> 
> 
> Need a little help with HDMI switchers.
> 
> 
> My PS3 goes direcly into Marantz 15's Input 1, and that's working fine. I currently have a new Monoprice 4 x 1 box (#4088) that both my Toshiba A35 and XA2 are inputed into. And that goes into my 15's Input 2. I'm getting the "out of range" signal from both Toshiba's, however, when I troubleshot and ran each player directly, they work fine. I use BJ Tartan HDMI's (2 30's to the 15 and 2 3's from both Toshiba's, to the switcher).
> 
> 
> I'm sending the switcher back for full credit and before I reorder another, possibly the 3 x 1 (#3029), I thought I'd ask again about them. I actually only need 2 inputs, but, padding it with 1 or 2 more, for future sources, of course. Their cheap, little optical switcher ($7.99?), I also bought, works fine. A few guys have had good luck with the 4 x 1, but, I don't seem to be.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions again on the Monoprice switchers would be very helpful.




I went with the Oppo 3X1 switcher and it works flawlessly. Piano black finish, and my wife likes the pretty lights.


----------



## Gary J

Some components will send out a stronger HDMI signals than others. The guys in the VP50 video processor thread like to send HDMI out of it rather then their AVR because it will send it a long way.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13704540
> 
> 
> Are you saying 33' total? Too long.



Hi Gary,


No, I have *2* 30' HDMI's running to the projector. No problem at all with those. The switcher is just a couple of feet from both the A35 and XA2 and the 3' cables connect each of them. Anyway, the "_out of range_" OSD msg pertains to _frequency_ (not distance, as explained to me, a while back).


Again, alot of guys use the Mono and it's just fine. I think it's a handshake problem.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

I'll try one last thing and run just the PS3 through the switcher and see if that works. If that works, then it's a Toshiba thing, with this particular model.


----------



## tarking

I have Oppo HM-31 3x1 switcher. Works great. It has autodetect that really works, signal amplification, etc. I have a PS3 and XE1 connected to it and it passes 1080p/24 beautifully from both to my projector. Cannot test with 1080p/60 because my projector does not support it.


Recommended.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarking* /forum/post/13707340
> 
> 
> I have Oppo HM-31 3x1 switcher. Works great. It has autodetect that really works, signal amplification, etc. I have a PS3 and XE1 connected to it and it passes 1080p/24 beautifully from both to my projector. Cannot test with 1080p/60 because my projector does not support it.
> 
> 
> Recommended.



Thanks for the info. I guess I'll be spending the big $$ for one of these and just forget about testing another Monoprice model. I just have to ask them if they're any "handshake" issues reported with the Marantz 15S1.


----------



## static14

the oppo switch is fantastic! i absolutely recommend it.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *static14* /forum/post/13710671
> 
> 
> the oppo switch is fantastic! i absolutely recommend it.



Thanks and I plan on ordering tomorrow.


BTW, did both of you get it directly from Oppo _or_ from Amazon?


----------



## scottyb

Call AVS and save a couple bucks.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/13714617
> 
> 
> Call AVS and save a couple bucks.



Thanks for the reminder. I'll check them out.


----------



## GmanAVS

I didn't want to start a new thread, which probably would be flooded with all kinds of venom and FUD..... but I am still happy as ever with my XA2 (purchased on 1/12/07).


I still have about 25 of my 165 HD DVDs to go through + the occasional family flick (upscaled DVD) which at this pace should carry me into summer, right when them 2.0 stand alone BD players will be out.


Funny thing is my XA2 has met every expectation of mine and IMHO is still the *King of the Hill* of all stand alone Hi Def players







no matter what others say.










I do also have an A35 (fw 1.5) but after using both side by side for 2 weeks I decided to box it away for the future (my current display does not support 1080p 24) and again, at 1080p60 I still like the XA2 better.


Well, this was meant to be a brief praise for the XA2........










Gman


----------



## crussell1492

Can anyone recomend an RF remote that will work with the XA2? I want to be able to control it from a seperate room, I use an HDMI splitter to send the signal to a TV room and Theater room...thx


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/13724641
> 
> 
> Can anyone recomend an RF remote that will work with the XA2? I want to be able to control it from a seperate room, I use an HDMI splitter to send the signal to a TV room and Theater room...thx



Check this out http://www.buy.com/prod/next-generat...201967610.html coolest thing ever, trust me.


----------



## crussell1492

cool, $34, free shipping, thanks very much, appreciate the quick response


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/13720744
> 
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread, which probably would be flooded with all kinds of venom and FUD..... but I am still happy as ever with my XA2 (purchased on 1/12/07).
> 
> 
> I still have about 25 of my 165 HD DVDs to go through + the occasional family flick (upscaled DVD) which at this pace should carry me into summer, right when them 2.0 stand alone BD players will be out.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is my XA2 has met every expectation of mine and IMHO is still the *King of the Hill* of all stand alone Hi Def players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what others say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do also have an A35 (fw 1.5) but after using both side by side for 2 weeks I decided to box it away for the future (my current display does not support 1080p 24) and again, at 1080p60 I still like the XA2 better.
> 
> 
> Well, this was meant to be a brief praise for the XA2........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gman










I tried my open box A30 last night. I put it away after the movie and went back to the XA2. I have gotten really spoiled with that machine. The picture settings really make a difference. I am amazed at how clean the picture is, even with inferior DVDs.


The darn thing has forced me to keep my Walmart A2, since the drive and power supply in that unit fits the XA2.


To echo your statement... I have never owned a better DVD player than the XA2.


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/13727008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my open box A30 last night. I put it away after the movie and went back to the XA2. I have gotten really spoiled with that machine. The picture settings really make a difference. I am amazed at how clean the picture is, even with inferior DVDs.
> 
> 
> The darn thing has forced me to keep my Walmart A2, since the drive and power supply in that unit fits the XA2.
> 
> 
> To echo your statement... I have never owned a better DVD player than the XA2.



Well as much as I hate to give Sony kudos I did have for the longest time a DVD-7000 and it was too a "superb" player for its time.


btw, am I the only one who wonders what an XA3 (4th gen) player would have been?


Long live the XA2


PS, ty for that tidbit on the A2 drive and power supply! need to find me one now


----------



## et88b

I put loaded Cloverfield (SD) into my XA2 last night but the player did not recognize it as DVD format? I had this happen on one other SD disc. It played OK in my Panny BD30. PQ not as good. Just wondering why the dvd is not read by the XA2.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *et88b* /forum/post/13746401
> 
> 
> I put loaded Cloverfield (SD) into my XA2 last night but the player did not recognize it as DVD format? I had this happen on one other SD disc. It played OK in my Panny BD30. PQ not as good. Just wondering why the dvd is not read by the XA2.



I've had that happen on some SD discs as well. For some of them when I pushed the menu button they would then start to play, don't know why. It happened with previous fimware as well as 2.7. If you don't have a 24Hz display and you don't have firmware 2.8 yet, you may want to do the update.

I don't know if it helps with playing SD discs.


----------



## Odys

I just picked up a refurb XA2 and replaced the A1 that I've had since the the first days of the format. All I can say is WOW! What a great machine! The greatest difference over the A1 has to be in how it plays the TrueHD soundtracks. I was never that impressed by TrueHD on the A1, but I was totally blown away with the XA2. Now I just hope it lasts.


----------



## mmadden

Lookhear I have a monprice 5X1 and it works great.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Odys* /forum/post/13771176
> 
> 
> I just picked up a refurb XA2 and replaced the A1 that I've had since the the first days of the format. All I can say is WOW! What a great machine! The greatest difference over the A1 has to be in how it plays the TrueHD soundtracks. I was never that impressed by TrueHD on the A1, but I was totally blown away with the XA2. Now I just hope it lasts.



Well... considering how well it seems to be constructed physically, I sure hope it lasts for you! I picked up a refurbed XA2 a couple of months ago too and absolutely love it. It's construction is second only to the beloved XA1. I'm presently using it in my apt - while away on business - with a small 24" HD display, and it's upscaling is the best of all the Toshiba players for playing back SD titles.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmadden* /forum/post/13771255
> 
> 
> Lookhear I have a monprice 5X1 and it works great.



Thanks mmadden.


I had their 4 x 1, but, it didn't work for me. Sent it back and just got credit. Wish it had, because it was a great price. Trying out Oppo's 3 x 1, but it's alot more expensive. We'll see. One thing I know, connecting them straight to my projector, works great everytime. I may have to resort to that.


----------



## bub

My XA2 is hooked up via 15 ft HDMI to a Westinghouse 42 in 1080 LCD. I also have the PS3 and when using it, switch the HDMI cable from the XA2.


When I have the XA2 set to 1080p, I get a 2 or 3 second video/audio drop about every 15 minutes (I've read where others are seeing this one time per movie, but mine is pretty consistent every 15 minutes or so). If I switch the XA2 to 1080i, the problem completely disappears.


On the other hand, with the PS3 and the exact same HDMI cable, I get no audio/video drop even if the PS3 is set to 1080p.


Has there been any definitive solution or at least a reason why this is happening? Is it pretty widespread or just a few of us?


Thanks,

George


----------



## KMR

How is the 720p scaling performance on the XA2? On my A1, a lot of artifacts are introduced when using 720p, but my projector doesn't seem to handle 1080i that well, either.


----------



## jumpy27

I just purchased a demo model XA2 with firmware 1.5 on it. I have been testing the upconversion capabilities and so far it is no better than my 6 year old progressive scan JVC model XV-S60 DVD player. I am inputting both DVD players into a Sanyo Z4 projector using component cables and backed up DVDs. HD DVD movies look incredible through the same component cables. I thought that the picture would be sharper with SD DVDs. I tried resolutions of 720P and 1080i, and with the edge enhancement set to 2 with no difference.


Do I need to update the firmware to Version 2.7? Or is my upconversion already good with my older DVD player and Z4 combination? Are there any drawbacks to updating from Version 1.5 to 2.7?


----------



## cheezz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13793178
> 
> 
> I just purchased a demo model XA2 with firmware 1.5 on it. I have been testing the upconversion capabilities and so far it is no better than my 6 year old progressive scan JVC model XV-S60 DVD player. I am inputting both DVD players into a Sanyo Z4 projector using component cables and backed up DVDs. HD DVD movies look incredible through the same component cables. I thought that the picture would be sharper with SD DVDs. I tried resolutions of 720P and 1080i, and with the edge enhancement set to 2 with no difference.
> 
> 
> Do I need to update the firmware to Version 2.7? Or is my upconversion already good with my older DVD player and Z4 combination? Are there any drawbacks to updating from Version 1.5 to 2.7?



Backed up DVDs don't look good on my XA2 cause they are compressed. But commercial DVDs sure look better than HD broadcasts to me. Of course I was talking about Comcast HD which is beginning to suck due to over compression.


cheezz


----------



## Gary J

If they are DVD-9s' they will look the same.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezz* /forum/post/13793676
> 
> 
> Backed up DVDs don't look good on my XA2 cause they are compressed. But commercial DVDs sure look better than HD broadcasts to me. Of course I was talking about Comcast HD which is beginning to suck due to over compression.
> 
> 
> cheezz



I don't compress mine below 80%. The backed up DVD's I've been testing on the XA2 weren't compressed at all--I only backed up half of the movie so there would be no compression. By the way, my Z4 is projected onto a 119" screen.


I can't see how an upconverted SD DVD could look better than an HD program off of cable. With HD the colors are more vibrant, the whites are whiter and the blacks are blacker, and the picture is noticeably sharper. The only thing I can see being better with an upconverted SD DVD is no breakup of the image due to loss of signal and macroblocking due to compression.


With the XA2 upconversion I was expecting a sharper image similar to what a computer with a DVD-ROM and special software can accomplish.


----------



## cheezz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13793766
> 
> 
> I can't see how an upconverted SD DVD could look better than an HD program off of cable. With HD the colors are more vibrant, the whites are whiter and the blacks are blacker, and the picture is noticeably sharper. The only thing I can see being better with an upconverted SD DVD is no breakup of the image due to loss of signal and macroblocking due to compression.
> 
> With the XA2 upconversion I was expecting a sharper image similar to what a computer with a DVD-ROM and special software can accomplish.



You'd be surprised with the Comcast HD pq we are getting here in Portland, OR. They added a few HD channels recently but most are crappy. No better than standard broadcasts.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Finally received my *5* "free" dvd's, however, they sub'd 2. Didn't get Full Metal Jacket or Pitch Black. Didn't get the others in _their_ catagory either. It took about 8 weeks altogether.


I sent in another coupon a week later, for my A35, as well. Figured if I got it, great. I guess if I get them, it'll be whatever they have left, at this point.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13793178
> 
> 
> I just purchased a demo model XA2 with firmware 1.5 on it. I have been testing the upconversion capabilities and so far it is no better than my 6 year old progressive scan JVC model XV-S60 DVD player. I am inputting both DVD players into a Sanyo Z4 projector using component cables and backed up DVDs. HD DVD movies look incredible through the same component cables. I thought that the picture would be sharper with SD DVDs. I tried resolutions of 720P and 1080i, and with the edge enhancement set to 2 with no difference.
> 
> 
> Do I need to update the firmware to Version 2.7? Or is my upconversion already good with my older DVD player and Z4 combination? Are there any drawbacks to updating from Version 1.5 to 2.7?



I never had my XA-2 with the old firmware so I am not sure... does your XA-2 have the ability to adjust the Reon? If so, try turning on everything EXCEPT the edge enhancement and then watch your SD movies.


If not, update and then adjust the Reon and give it another try.


I see version 3.0 is now available for several of the HD-DVD players... anyone hear anything about the XA-2?


----------



## jumpy27

I did update it to 2.7 with no difference but will try your suggestion about turning everything on but the EE. I tried turning everything on including the EE and got strange dots above and below the OSD printing in the blue setup menu so I turned everything off again. I also tried the HDMI output with no difference as well.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LOOKHEAR* /forum/post/13808193
> 
> 
> Finally received my *5* "free" dvd's, however, they sub'd 2. Didn't get Full Metal Jacket or Pitch Black. Didn't get the others in _their_ catagory either. It took about 8 weeks altogether.
> 
> 
> I sent in another coupon a week later, for my A35, as well. Figured if I got it, great. I guess if I get them, it'll be whatever they have left, at this point.



I received 5 free for the XBox 360 add-on last December, in January I bought an XA2 and mailed everything in for another 5 free HD's. Last week I called to check, they told me it was rejected because only one offer per household. If I would of known this I would of used my brothers name and address.


----------



## LOOKHEAR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/13811852
> 
> 
> I received 5 free for the XBox 360 add-on last December, in January I bought an XA2 and mailed everything in for another 5 free HD's. Last week I called to check, they told me it was rejected because only one offer per household. If I would of known this I would of used my brothers name and address.



I used my business address for the second coupon, but, I'll see.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13811840
> 
> 
> I did update it to 2.7 with no difference but will try your suggestion about turning everything on but the EE. I tried turning everything on including the EE and got strange dots above and below the OSD printing in the blue setup menu so I turned everything off again. I also tried the HDMI output with no difference as well.



I have read several negative comments about using the Edge Enhancement feature.


However, I think you will like the SD-DVD results better with the rest of the Reon functions turned on.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/13813694
> 
> 
> I have read several negative comments about using the Edge Enhancement feature.
> 
> 
> However, I think you will like the SD-DVD results better with the rest of the Reon functions turned on.



I thought I read somewhere that it was recommended that Block NR be set to off, Mosquito and Random NR settings turned on, and EE set to 1?


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13814736
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that it was recommended that Block NR be set to off, Mosquito and Random NR settings turned on, and EE set to 1?



That's exactly how my XA2 is setup and the results for SD playback are spectacular.


----------



## jumpy27

I tried those settings with no difference. In fact with different test screens (from AVIA) the XA2 has a cleaner picture when I set its resolution to 480P, rather than 720P or 1080I--but still not as clean as my older JVC DVD player. Now I am wondering if my Sanyo Z4 has better upconversion than the XA2 does. I wasn't expecting near HD quality with the XA2 as some people on this forum have claimed, but I was expecting the DVD image to look better than it does on my 7 year old JVC player.


I was also wondering if my image would look better if I had a 1080P projector--maybe the XA2 is better at upconverting to 1080P than the other resolutions?


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13832403
> 
> 
> I tried those settings with no difference. In fact with different test screens (from AVIA) the XA2 has a cleaner picture when I set its resolution to 480P, rather than 720P or 1080I--but still not as clean as my older JVC DVD player. Now I am wondering if my Sanyo Z4 has better upconversion than the XA2 does. I wasn't expecting near HD quality with the XA2 as some people on this forum have claimed, but I was expecting the DVD image to look better than it does on my 7 year old JVC player.
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if my image would look better if I had a 1080P projector--maybe the XA2 is better at upconverting to 1080P than the other resolutions?




I wouldn't expect it much better. I tried several times to upgrade from a 480p Panasonic player to various upconverting players. They were always worse (though I never tried an Oppo). The XA2 is the first player I've owned that upconverts DVDs and results in PQ similar to the Panasonic. It's also by far the best HD DVD player for PQ of SD content (ie. extras) on HD DVD discs.


----------



## jumpy27

So what you are saying is what I have been thinking: The older DVD players were made better and it takes a high end current player to give similar picture quality.


----------



## Gary J

Older players can't touch the de-interlacing and scaling of the Silicon Optix Reon HQV chip. If you are not getting a better picture you have something else going on.


----------



## aaronwt

I haven't used the internal deinterlacing/scaling of a player since 2001. I wish what's available now was available 7 years ago.


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13835698
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is what I have been thinking: The older DVD players were made better and it takes a high end current player to give similar picture quality.



Most would disagree with me but I would say 'yes' based on what experiences I've had. The Panasonic RP56 was a highly regarded player with Sage Faroudja chipset (one of the chips prior to the one plagued with macroblocking errors). I tried probably 4 times to replace it with more recent players but came out disappointed each time. The XA2 is the first DVD (and HD DVD) player that has equaled it. I can finally lay the RP56 to rest, though I can't find the willpower to sell it.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13836264
> 
> 
> Older players can't touch the de-interlacing and scaling of the Silicon Optix Reon HQV chip. If you are not getting a better picture you have something else going on.



What do you mean by a "better picture"? Can you describe it to me? Maybe I am looking for the wrong things in the picture when I compare them. I am also wondering if the de-interlacer and scaler in my Z4 is as good or better than that of the XA2.


----------



## Gary J

No I can not describe a better picture but if you read about the technology * here * you can get a feel for the advances made since the Faroudja.


----------



## mike171979

I'm not sure if this is allowed or not, but I finally put my extra brand new XA2 remote on Ebay in case anyone needs one.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13839016
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a "better picture"? Can you describe it to me? Maybe I am looking for the wrong things in the picture when I compare them. I am also wondering if the de-interlacer and scaler in my Z4 is as good or better than that of the XA2.



I sold my Z4 because the scaler wasn't any good. Read up on it, you will see. Why you are not experiencing nirvana with your XA2 is beyond me. I have mine hooked up to my Sharp DT-500 and am _thrilled_ with the picture combination. I also have a Toshiba A35, used to have a Sony NS75 and an Oppo. The XA2 smokes them all.


----------



## jumpy27

I know that the Z4 is supposed to do a poor job of upscaling standard def sources, BUT when I use an AVIA disc, and the resolution test, my older JVC DVD player gives a cleaner image than the XA2. All the test patterns either look better with the JVC, or at least look the same as the XA2. The strange thing is the XA2 looks better with the AVIA test patterns when I set it to 480P. Maybe my XA2 is not setup properly or needs to be repaired.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13839016
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a "better picture"? Can you describe it to me? Maybe I am looking for the wrong things in the picture when I compare them. I am also wondering if the de-interlacer and scaler in my Z4 is as good or better than that of the XA2.



By any chance are you running the XA2 through an AVR that is processing the signal? The Reon chip does a terrific job( for me at least) on sd sources and is much better than my older Denon 2910 which was great. I have my AVR set to bypass the processing of the receiver leaving the XA2 signal untouched.


----------



## Itsdon

I'm running it through my Onkyo 605 via HDMI which means the Onkyo is only passing the video through yet processing the audio. The Onkyo will process the video if input through component and output through HDMI but for me, no video processing is happening at the AVR end.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13842245
> 
> 
> By any chance are you running the XA2 through an AVR that is processing the signal? The Reon chip does a terrific job( for me at least) on sd sources and is much better than my older Denon 2910 which was great. I have my AVR set to bypass the processing of the receiver leaving the XA2 signal untouched.



No I am running it straight through to the projector. HD DVD's look incredible. SD DVD's look the same as my older 480P JVC DVD player. Maybe I am looking for the "near hi-def" picture that some people (and companies) claim. If you were to rate HD DVD's as a "10", what ratings would broadcast HD movies, upconverted DVD, and non upconverted DVD get?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpy27* /forum/post/13844344
> 
> 
> No I am running it straight through to the projector. HD DVD's look incredible. SD DVD's look the same as my older 480P JVC DVD player. Maybe I am looking for the "near hi-def" picture that some people (and companies) claim. If you were to rate HD DVD's as a "10", what ratings would broadcast HD movies, upconverted DVD, and non upconverted DVD get?



I don't have a good answer to that question. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This may be a matter of expectations. I've seen the posts claiming an almost HD experience. That's just not reality, although I do think that someone who has never seen an HD picture would be stunned. My Denon 2910 did a great job of scaling to match that of the tv. However, I think the Reon chip is better with the ability to filter video noise and make picture adjustments. I do use the picture adjustments for sd discs and have set one of the memory options to remember my preferences. I've set the memory to best match my Mitsu xx833 tv, which was ISF calibrated. Even with that, there is some tweaking with each different disc. There is no universal perfect setting.


Because you are using a projector, I assume you have a very large screen. (I'm jealous!) Assuming that, I think you have to remember that the general rule is that the larger the display, the more any errors will be magnified. Therefore, I may perceive a greater improvement than you do. No matter what device you use, no matter how good the chip, ( I'd really like to see something with a Realta chip) we are still comparing an sd picture with an hd picture and the sd picture just does not have the same amount of picture information as an hd.


All that being said, if a VCR 480i picture is a 1 and a 480p DVD is a 5 and a BD/HDDVD is a 10, I think the XA2 is an 8. I've left out broadcast HD. There are too many variables such as how good is OTA signal, how much compression is there on a satellite signal, how many miles is the cable signal travelling through old copper wires and how good are the neighborhood repeaters and batteries. I think the best testament to the Reon chip is that even my wife has noticed an improvement. She finally believes in my quest for the perfect picture, the wife acceptance factor is now high everytime I buy something. Enjoy!


----------



## Gary J

It may be that HD is more than making up for some shortcomings. He has all of this working against him for SD - analog, 720p, LCD, overly compressed backed up DVDs. Too much to overcome to get more out of it than an older upconverting player did.


----------



## mike171979

Anyone else have to bump up the Contrast by 2 on their HD-XA2?


In calibrating by Panny Plasma, I found out that at Contrast=0 on the XA2, no matter how much I increase the Picture(Contrast) setting on my Panny, I could not get the whites to clip.


But by raising the contrast in the XA2 by 2, then I could get the Panny to clip when I turned the Picture Setting way up, then I could back it down to properly calibrate it.


Just wondering if this is an issue with the XA2 having to have the Contrast bumped up to do proper calibration, or if its just my Panny Plasma making me have to do it that way.


----------



## algeeba

I have a Vizio P50HDM and the contrast clips while calibrating with XA2 and the XA2 contrast is on default (0). HDMI from XA2 to TV.


----------



## mike171979

I figured it was probably the display.


Anyway here is another little question for ya.


When outputting sound through the HDMI cable to your receiver for DVDs and HD DVDs, you can set it to Auto, where it will decode the DD+ and DTruHD, but it will bitstream Regular DD and DTS.


Or you can set it to PCM, where it will decode DD+ and DTruHD AND it will decode DD and DTS.


This should sound exactly the same right? It should make ZERO difference if DD and DTS is decoded by the player or by your Receiver.


I say, if its decoding DD+ and DTruHD, why not let it decode DD and DTS as well?


----------



## mike171979

I mean what is the point of Auto? Unless you just like the little DD or DTS light to come on your Receiver, instead of it just saying Multi Channel.


But that is the only difference, just on the front panel, the sound should be identical


----------



## angiep

Hi All


I have a small problem with my XE1(HD-XA2) Resolution setting. After having had issues playing SD DVDs in the player I took it into Toshiba service centre who replaced the DVD drive and reinstalled the 2.8 firmware.


Getting back home I tried to play a SD DVD again but could only get the sound and no picture. Took it down to the Hi Fi shop where the guy tested it on their system with no problem. He said the problem could be that the DVD upscaler could be having a handshake issue with my Integra 7.8 which is also trying to upscale the picture.


The Hi Fi shop then changed the resolution to 720p on the XE1 and when I got home everything worked fine for playing SD and HD DVDs but silly me had to play around with the setting again and this has now resulted in not being able to bring up a picture again.


I have tried connecting the HDMI cable from my IN83 directly into the XE1 but still no picture.


As I can't bring up the XE1 menu on the screen to navigate back to the resolution settings is there any way I can do this using the DVD player screen only. Have looked thru the menu but can't find any info on how to do this.


Any help would be greatly appreciated


Regards,

PC (Australia)


----------



## yoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angiep* /forum/post/13987782
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I can't bring up the XE1 menu on the screen to navigate back to the resolution settings is there any way I can do this using the DVD player screen only. Have looked thru the menu but can't find any info on how to do this.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> PC (Australia)



Try HARD RESET. At standby mode push and hold the Power button for 10 to 15 sec. It should reboot to Default Setting and hopefully you would be able to view from the screen.



Yoong


----------



## angiep

Thanks yoong


I will give it a try


Cheers


----------



## jkeener71

Dang, you people must be some seriuos BALLERS!!! LOL


----------



## willymatrix

I just got the 3.0 firmware update for the XA2 in the mail. Is there a similar update for XE1?

Also does anybody know what the 3.0 update is suppose to improve?


----------



## rudolpht

3.0????? Sure it's for the XA2?


----------



## Jano18

It is true 3.0 is now available for the A2/A20/XA2. The jury is still out on it right now. I received my disc today but have yet to update it yet.


----------



## Humanoid1

I received 3.0 a few days ago via cd in the mail and its working fine so far without any issues to report.


Ray


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humanoid1* /forum/post/14195005
> 
> 
> I received 3.0 a few days ago and its working fine so far without any issues to report.
> 
> 
> Ray



Is it posted? The server is not showing connection.


I feel behind the times. This thread used to keep up with stuff like this.


EDIT: Downloaded ISO & upgraded.


----------



## gurkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willymatrix* /forum/post/14193905
> 
> 
> I just got the 3.0 firmware update for the XA2 in the mail. Is there a similar update for XE1?
> 
> Also does anybody know what the 3.0 update is suppose to improve?



Just look into the Toshiba firmware thread around here and You will find firmware files incl. 3.0 for the European version (XE1) of the XA-2.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Called Tosh. to get them to send me the 3.0 hard disc a week ago. She said it showed availability, however, it didn't show it in the warehouse (didn't mean it is or isn't she said), so she didn't know if it was in stock or not. She said that if it wasn't, the order was in for me and I'd get it as soon as it hit the warehouse. Well, I received the pkg in the mail yesterday and said great, it came. Opened it and it was fw 2.8







. Typical. Some have received theirs, I see. I'll call them back and order again.


On a positive note, my *5* "free" hd dvd's came yesterday for my A35. That makes 7 "free' total for the A35. It _only_ took over 3 mos.







and most were not the one's I ordered, but at least I got them. I had already rec'd the 5 free for my XA2 quite awhile back, as well.


----------



## Tony Rox

I got my 3.0 disc yesterday, but what are the problems it's supposed to fix. I'm not having any problems with 2.8, so I'm reluctant to be the guinea pig.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tony Rox* /forum/post/14199240
> 
> 
> I got my 3.0 disc yesterday, but what are the problems it's supposed to fix. I'm not having any problems with 2.8, so I'm reluctant to be the guinea pig.



I've been following this firmware release these past few days, and have determined, that if you already have 2.8, you might as well go to 3.0. It's the 2.7 people that may or may not want to do the 3.0 update.


----------



## Tony Rox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/14199813
> 
> 
> I've been following this firmware release these past few days, and have determined, that if you already have 2.8, you might as well go to 3.0. It's the 2.7 people that may or may not want to do the 3.0 update.



I'm reading the 3.0 thread now. I just haven't had any problems since I went to 2.8. Maybe it's the rest of the system, [shrug]. Sony 60A3000 via HDMI, and Denon 3802 (5.1 analog in).


----------



## LOOKHEAR

It doesn't do much from what I've read.


----------



## rudolpht

As likely the last update I jumped from 2.7 to 3. It still looks great


----------



## Phase700B

Well, I just bought another XA2 used with about 30 HD-DVDs. I was toying with the idea of getting a Samsung BD-UP5000 combo unit , but after reviewing the comments on this site and others declined. I could have gotten one for $479 new at Best Buy. I thought if it has the Reon chip it would be great to have HD DVD and Blu-Ray. But overall it seems the SD DVD upconversion on the Samsung 5000 isn't as good as the XA2. I love the way the XA2 converts SD DVDs. Many look so close to HD DVD you would have to have a side by side comparison to tell the difference. I run mine directly HDMI to my Mitsubishi LT-46231 46" LCD HDTV. The PQ is fantastic. Is anyone else addicted to watching movie after movie like me on the XA2?

Anyway, I got the second XA2 for my recroom home theater and to assure I have a great upconvert player for years to come. With this economy I don't see a lot of people wanting to invest in Blu-ray either. Also the problems with Blu-ray not even performing as well as HD DVD does, features, etc.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/14253566
> 
> 
> Well, I just bought another XA2 used with about 30 HD-DVDs. I was toying with the idea of getting a Samsung BD-UP5000 combo unit , but after reviewing the comments on this site and others declined. I could have gotten one for $479 new at Best Buy. I thought if it has the Reon chip it would be great to have HD DVD and Blu-Ray. But overall it seems the SD DVD upconversion on the Samsung 5000 isn't as good as the XA2. I love the way the XA2 converts SD DVDs. Many look so close to HD DVD you would have to have a side by side comparison to tell the difference. I run mine directly HDMI to my Mitsubishi LT-46231 46" LCD HDTV. The PQ is fantastic. Is anyone else addicted to watching movie after movie like me on the XA2?
> 
> Anyway, I got the second XA2 for my recroom home theater and to assure I have a great upconvert player for years to come. With this economy I don't see a lot of people wanting to invest in Blu-ray either. Also the problems with Blu-ray not even performing as well as HD DVD does, features, etc.



I'm addicted to this machine. SD's look awesome, and any chance I get I'll rent (or purchase) HD over BD because the menu and display give more meaningful info than my Pioneer Elite BD player.


----------



## Pres2play

Does anyone have their XA2 hooked up to an Outlaw prepro? I'm having trouble getting base to the subwoofer using the analog connection. (The Outlaw has no HDMI and I don't want to use its DVI input). Right now I'm using the Toslink digital output of the XA2, instead of the analogs, and the bass seems ok that way, but I lose all the HD audio. I have tried the BM switch on the back of the pre/pro but no luck.


Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## delrmx01

For the life of me

Thank in advance for any help !


----------



## delrmx01

Nevermind guys ! I found it ...it was a thread started by Mauney !!


----------



## RonH54

A quick audio question. Is the audio feed output the same from the XA2 via the HDMI and the Optical connections? For example,if I play an HD-DVD that has "Dolby TrueHD" audio output will this audio output "Bitstream" to my Receiver via the Optical connection like it will via the HDMI?


Thanks


----------



## bweissman

Nope. The new lossless audio formats are only available via HDMI.


----------



## RonH54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/14332059
> 
> 
> Nope. The new lossless audio formats are only available via HDMI.



Thanks for info.


----------



## RobertF

For those with the shutdown bug, check out a potential fix posted by forum member rise2it in the XA2 Shutdown Bug thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=471 


It _appears_ to have worked on rise2it's DV-HD805, which is a rebadged XA2. It involves a changing the "resolution setting" menu item to "auto".


One curious thing is that changing the "resolution setting" was not even an option until the latest DV-HD805 firmware was installed. (I have no idea if this will be the same case for the XA2, as I don't own one.)


It might be a longshot but it's probably worth a look.


----------



## faberryman

Is the "jaggies" problem with firmware 2.8 and 3.0 for the XA2 only for HD-DVDs or for upconverted SD-DVDs as well?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *faberryman* /forum/post/14379010
> 
> 
> Is the "jaggies" problem with firmware 2.8 and 3.0 for the XA2 only for HD-DVDs or for upconverted SD-DVDs as well?



My understanding is that the bug is only present on 1080p/24... at least with version 2.8 I do not know if 3.0 fixed this issue or not as I do not have a 1080p display connected (still suffering along with 720p).


----------



## giomania

I recently moved my XA2 from one shelf to another in my rack. When I powered it up after this move, the fan motor was making a weird, loud noise. I shut it off immediately.


Any ideas what I should do next?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## RobertF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/14384575
> 
> 
> I recently moved my XA2 from one shelf to another in my rack. When I powered it up after this move, the fan motor was making a weird, loud noise. I shut it off immediately.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I should do next?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Is it still under warranty? If so, I would contact Toshiba for warranty service.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertF* /forum/post/14385583
> 
> 
> Is it still under warranty? If so, I would contact Toshiba for warranty service.



No, it is not under warranty.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## steviec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania* /forum/post/14384575
> 
> 
> I recently moved my XA2 from one shelf to another in my rack. When I powered it up after this move, the fan motor was making a weird, loud noise. I shut it off immediately.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I should do next?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



yes, take out the 4 screws(2 on each side holding the top on) and adjust the fan wiring then put the lid and screws back on.

In fact if you want you could reinstall a better fan for next to nothing!


----------



## SteveMo

I tried some comparrsion of the upconverted DVD over component out with a DVD not containing copyright protection and I use firmware 2.8. The 1080i upconvert looks very soft and colors look over saturated. When I use my CS-2 with Genisis chip to upconvert the component video from 480P to 720P it looks much sharper. I don't see jaggies eather way on my NEC 6PG+ projector. HD-DVD content looks better in 1080i than 720P for me.


----------



## LOOKHEAR

After Tosh sent me *2* 2.8's in a row, I finally received the *3.0* from them today. But I don't even think I'll load it.


----------



## iamanaudioho

I updated the xa2 last night using deepburn to make the disc, and watched one of my favorite movies Kelly Heros. Never saw it so clear and the resolution was incredible on 1080i. The green of the army jackets was so real

Like watching it for the first time


----------



## sketch2099

looks like my xa2 stopped working. no matter what i put in it, it says "no disc." any chance toshiba will repair this thing even though they're no longer making them?


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamanaudioho* /forum/post/14511861
> 
> 
> I updated the xa2 last night using deepburn to make the disc, and watched one of my favorite movies Kelly Heros. Never saw it so clear and the resolution was incredible on 1080i. The green of the army jackets was so real
> 
> Like watching it for the first time



Was that an SD or HD DVD?


----------



## sketch2099

how do you get an hd-xa2 repaired if it's no longer under warranty?


----------



## sketch2099

and how much might it cost? should i just try to purchase a used one?


----------



## FoSheezy

People are selling them on ebay for pretty good prices.

I picked one up a couple months ago. Works great!


----------



## FCBarca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamanaudioho* /forum/post/14511861
> 
> 
> I updated the xa2 last night using deepburn to make the disc, and watched one of my favorite movies Kelly Heros. Never saw it so clear and the resolution was incredible on 1080i. The green of the army jackets was so real
> 
> Like watching it for the first time



This a SD version of Kelly's Heroes or an HD version?


----------



## buckeye83

I just upgraded the firmware on my XA2, so I should be able to output TrueHD. However, my new receiver (Onkyo 905) does not show it is receiving TrueHD. The connection is HDMI cable. What settings are necessary on the XA2 to output TrueHD. Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

Set it to bitstream mode.


----------



## crussell1492

Digital Audio Out = On, from memory


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/14656180
> 
> 
> Digital Audio Out = On, from memory



Isn't it 'Digital Direct Audio'? That's the setting that allows you to bitstream the hi-res codecs.


----------



## dfchang

Hi,


I just got a Toshiba XA2 and it is connected to my Pioneer SC 07 receiver via HDMI and then to my Pioneer 151FD via HDMI.


Can anyone help me with optimal video and audio settings for this configuration? What is the different black level options and what video mode should I choose, etc?


Much appreciations


Dennis


----------



## Scubawoman

Firmware 4.0 is out today per Toshiba's webpage http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/ 

The site says Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for Addresses certain disc playback related issues identified by Toshiba , Play state specification is changed (Advanced playback function) When "pause state" continues 3 hours.

Looks like so far only through ethernet download. The download site still just says 3.0. If anyone has a link to the iso please let us know. Also, if those who install it, does it fix the jaggies with 1080p/24?


----------



## gurkey

Thanks scubawoman.

Already downloading the 4.0 ZIP file.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/14723361
> 
> 
> Firmware 4.0 is out today per Toshiba's webpage http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/
> 
> The site says Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for Addresses certain disc playback related issues identified by Toshiba , Play state specification is changed (Advanced playback function) When "pause state" continues 3 hours.
> 
> Looks like so far only through ethernet download. The download site still just says 3.0. If anyone has a link to the iso please let us know. Also, if those who install it, does it fix the jaggies with 1080p/24?


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurkey* /forum/post/14723401
> 
> 
> Thanks scubawoman.
> 
> Already downloading the 4.0 ZIP file.



From where?







I saw no link.


----------



## slimm

Check out this thread.


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/14723361
> 
> 
> Firmware 4.0 is out today per Toshiba's webpage http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/
> 
> The site says Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for Addresses certain disc playback related issues identified by Toshiba , Play state specification is changed (Advanced playback function) When "pause state" continues 3 hours.
> 
> Looks like so far only through ethernet download. The download site still just says 3.0. If anyone has a link to the iso please let us know. Also, if those who install it, does it fix the jaggies with 1080p/24?



See this thread.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/14723630
> 
> 
> From where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no link.



Someone in another thread I posted the info. told me how, I'd never done it that way before. Just click on the link in my previous post then use the "search by model number" in the middle of the page, then click on firmware. It lists 2.7, 3.0, and 4.0


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/14723703
> 
> 
> Someone in another thread I posted the info. told me how, I'd never done it that way before. Just click on the link in my previous post then use the "search by model number" in the middle of the page, then click on firmware. It lists 2.7, 3.0, and 4.0



Thanks Scubawoman. I got it.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slimm* /forum/post/14723688
> 
> 
> See this thread.



Thanks for the link. Before others let me know how to find the iso I had called Toshiba to have them send out the disc when they get it. This is the 1st time I spoke to someone who actually owns one, he has the XA2. He is aware of the jaggies himself, he stayed with 2.7 when he heard of the problem with 2.8. He didn't know 4.0 was out yet. So... if 4.0 doesn't fix the jaggies, we at least know someone now who is in customer support who can understand what we are talking about.


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/14723784
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Before others let me know how to find the iso I had called Toshiba to have them send out the disc when they get it. This is the 1st time I spoke to someone who actually owns one, he has the XA2. He is aware of the jaggies himself, he stayed with 2.7 when he heard of the problem with 2.8. He didn't know 4.0 was out yet. So... if 4.0 doesn't fix the jaggies, we at least know someone now who is in customer support who can understand what we are talking about.



Good deal!!


----------



## dfchang

I have a Toshiba XA2 on 3.0 firmware. I notice an audio skip or hitch every minute or so. It's kinda distracting. Has anyone noticed this? I don't think it is disc specific because I have this on both Transformers and Aeon Flux? Both however are on Dolby Digital Plus. I haven't tried it with some of the other codecs like DTS etc.


Thanks


Dennis


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfchang* /forum/post/14724372
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba XA2 on 3.0 firmware. I notice an audio skip or hitch every minute or so. It's kinda distracting. Has anyone noticed this? I don't think it is disc specific because I have this on both Transformers and Aeon Flux? Both however are on Dolby Digital Plus. I haven't tried it with some of the other codecs like DTS etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dennis



Someone on the 4.0 firmware thread mentioned it. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1068032 

I don't know what firmware they have. I haven't had any problems with it at all but have 2.7. Won't touch other firmware till I know jaggies are fixed.


----------



## seymouru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/14723630
> 
> 
> From where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no link.


 http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-4000N.zip


----------



## Scubawoman

Sharkcohen had posted jaggies were gone so I went from 2.7 directly to 4.0 and can report jaggies are definitely gone!

I didn't check if auto frame rate as I just change it myself so I don't care if it works.


----------



## willymatrix

Can I simply install 4.0 over region free 3.0 and have region free 4.0 or do I have to modify the firmware?


----------



## HiHoStevo

Interesting.... I attempted to upgrade the firmware on my A-35 Thursday night and it told me I already had the latest firmware... which was 3.0???


----------



## willymatrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willymatrix* /forum/post/14750471
> 
> 
> Can I simply install 4.0 over region free 3.0 and have region free 4.0 or do I have to modify the firmware?



No mod necessary, just upgrade 3.0 region free using the 4.0 disk and voila 4.0 region free.


----------



## snowghost

I'm running 2.7 and was wondering what the new Auto mode in 4.0 does. Does it sense between 1080i/24hz and 1080i/60hz, or must you still manually change it?


----------



## bakerwi

Thanks for posting the links everyone who posted!!!


----------



## HiHoStevo

Apparently they have not loaded the 4.0 on their Network Servers....


I have tried several of my HD-DVD players and none of them will update past 3.0 via the Ethernet connection.


I suppose I will just wait until they send me the discs... I did download the files just have not had time to burn them yet....


----------



## ChrisW6ATV

Well, since I "bricked" an XA2 trying to install v3.0 online, I am going to use a burned CD if/when I decide to install v4.0 on the player I have now (that replaced the bricked one). It has v2.7 now, also installed from a CD.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14782117
> 
> 
> Apparently they have not loaded the 4.0 on their Network Servers....
> 
> 
> I have tried several of my HD-DVD players and none of them will update past 3.0 via the Ethernet connection.
> 
> 
> I suppose I will just wait until they send me the discs... I did download the files just have not had time to burn them yet....



Hi Steve,


Yesterday I installed the 4.0 upgrade via the Ethernet connection. The servers were there yesterday.


Larry


----------



## et88b

I have had my HD-XA2 player for over a year now. I have kept up with all updates including the latest v4.0. The only issue I have is that it does not recognize some of my SD dvd's as a dvd and will not play them. They play on the other players I have. Just wondering if anyone else is having this problem?


----------



## PRO-630HD

Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output. My XA2 going to a Pioneer SC-05 puts out 5.1 DTS-HD Master instead of the 7.1 track on Pan's Labyrinth. My BDP-05 does the same thing with the Hairspray BD. Is this the limitation of the XA2 only being 5.1 digital out or another incorrectly flagged New Line title?


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/14812632
> 
> 
> Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output. My XA2 going to a Pioneer SC-05 puts out 5.1 DTS-HD Master instead of the 7.1 track. My BDP-05 does the same thing with the Hairspray BD. Is this the limitation of the XA2 only being 5.1 digital out or another incorrectly flagged New Line title?



What HD movies do you have that have DTS MA 7.1?


----------



## PRO-630HD

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/14814019
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth



Sorry I don't have that one so can't tell you.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/14812632
> 
> 
> Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output. My XA2 going to a Pioneer SC-05 puts out 5.1 DTS-HD Master instead of the 7.1 track on Pan's Labyrinth. My BDP-05 does the same thing with the Hairspray BD. Is this the limitation of the XA2 only being 5.1 digital out or another incorrectly flagged New Line title?


_Pan's Labyrinth_, _Hairspray_ and _Rush Hour 3_ are all part of the incorrectly flagged New Line collection. I think only the Denon receivers (not even the PS3) properly decode those. The only one of relevance to this forum is _Pan's

Labyrinth_ as NL never released the others on HD DVD.


There are two other US HD DVD 7.1 DTS-HD MA titles released in the US from Surround Records--"Vivaldi's Four Seasons" and "Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos No. 2&3". There were a few 7.1 DTS-HD HR/MA HD DVD's released in Europe as well.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14816111
> 
> _Pan's Labyrinth_, _Hairspray_ and _Rush Hour 3_ are all part of the incorrectly flagged New Line collection. I think only the Denon receivers (not even the PS3) properly decode those. The only one of relevance to this forum is _Pan's
> 
> Labyrinth_ as NL never released the others on HD DVD.
> 
> 
> There are two other US HD DVD 7.1 DTS-HD MA titles released in the US from Surround Records--"Vivaldi's Four Seasons" and "Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos No. 2&3". There were a few 7.1 DTS-HD HR/MA HD DVD's released in Europe as well.



Hi,


Thanks for the information.


Returning to the original poster's question, "Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output?", are you saying that if HD DVDs with 7.1 DTS-HD MA have correct flags, then the HD-XA2 will be able to transmit 7.1 discrete channels to a receiver capable of decoding it?


Further, are also saying that even if an HD DVD is not properly flagged that certain receivers will still be able to play the 7.1 discrete channels sent by the HD-XA2?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## rudolpht

Could someone try Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring Extended Edition.


I can't use the menus (or play at all) with the 4.0 software. Appreciate if someone can confirm or deny.


----------



## iblumberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14821688
> 
> 
> Could someone try Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring Extended Edition.
> 
> 
> I can't use the menus (or play at all) with the 4.0 software. Appreciate if someone can confirm or deny.



I have the "Special Extended Edition" and it still works just fine in my XA2 w/ 4.0 firmware.


Ira


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/14816789
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> Returning to the original poster's question, "Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output?", are you saying that if HD DVDs with 7.1 DTS-HD MA have correct flags, then the HD-XA2 will be able to transmit 7.1 discrete channels to a receiver capable of decoding it?
> 
> 
> Further, are also saying that even if an HD DVD is not properly flagged that certain receivers will still be able to play the 7.1 discrete channels sent by the HD-XA2?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Larry



The issue with _Pan's Labyrinth_ has nothing to do with the HD-XA2 or HD DVD. It's a New Line issue. The HD-XA2 and the HD-A35 can bitstream high res audio codecs to a receiver capable of decoding them. 7.1 discrete channels the way you describe it sounds like PCM. No HD DVD player can currently internally decode DTS-HD HR/MA.


On the second point--yeah...but don't quote me on that. There's only one New Line disc for HD DVD. Others can confirm this. This was a big time issue when that disc came out as pretty much everyone only had Onkyo's at the time. (Many also discovered the lovely "DTS bomb" then, too.) Now, even Krell offers a pre-pro that can decode high res audio formats.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/14812632
> 
> 
> Question, is the XA2 capable of DTS-HD 7.1 digital output. My XA2 going to a Pioneer SC-05 puts out 5.1 DTS-HD Master instead of the 7.1 track on Pan's Labyrinth. My BDP-05 does the same thing with the Hairspray BD. Is this the limitation of the XA2 only being 5.1 digital out or another incorrectly flagged New Line title?



The XA2 and your Pioneer are fine and you will get full 7.1 DTS-HDMA (if you have a 7.1 speaker setup) even though your receiver is only indicating 5.1. I have an older Pioneer with the XA2 and 7.1 speakers and get full 7.1 DTS-MA output with PL on HD DVD. As mentioned by others, the issue is with the disc.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iblumberg* /forum/post/14821891
> 
> 
> I have the "Special Extended Edition" and it still works just fine in my XA2 w/ 4.0 firmware.
> 
> 
> Ira



Thanks. No idea what's up with me. It works fine on an old Pio-DV59-AVi by contrast. Thanks for checking.


----------



## bakerwi

Good afternoon forum members:


I have a novice question. When playing dvd's how do I know which component is upconverting the dvd output? I wasn't sure if I should post here or on a different forum.



Thanks,

Willie


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/14839927
> 
> 
> Good afternoon forum members:
> 
> 
> I have a novice question. When playing dvd's how do I know which component is upconverting the dvd output? I wasn't sure if I should post here or on a different forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Willie



With my Yamaha receiver you can tell it to pass the signal through without upconverting. Presumably with your receiver it has the same options so you can select the receiver to do it, or if not, let the TV. In the case of the XA2, you'd have to set the resolution on it as well because anything more the 480i would be having it upconverting on SD discs.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14821688
> 
> 
> Could someone try Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring Extended Edition.
> 
> 
> I can't use the menus (or play at all) with the 4.0 software. Appreciate if someone can confirm or deny.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iblumberg* /forum/post/14821891
> 
> 
> I have the "Special Extended Edition" and it still works just fine in my XA2 w/ 4.0 firmware.
> 
> 
> Ira



Hi,


Like Ira I had no difficulty in using the menus on the Lord of the Rings Extended Edition after upgrading to version 4.0.


Larry


----------



## bakerwi

snowghost,


I'm running the HD player directly to my TV and passing the audio via the analog to my Denon AVR-3802.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/14841649
> 
> 
> snowghost,
> 
> 
> I'm running the HD player directly to my TV and passing the audio via the analog to my Denon AVR-3802.



If the XA2 resolution settings are 480i, then your TV is doing the upconvert. I would set the XA2 to either 1080P or 1080P/24 if your TV can handle the latter when watching HD movies. The chip in the Toshiba is an excellent upconverting one.


----------



## iamanaudioho

sorry for the delay to the post. _Kelly's Heros was an old sd dvd_


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/14840479
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Like Ira I had no difficulty in using the menus on the Lord of the Rings Extended Edition after upgrading to version 4.0.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thanks Larry. Appreciate you checked also.


Tim


----------



## electronics craz

looking for remote to work with this player anyone have any leads.i bought one witn no remote cheap


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/14874715
> 
> 
> looking for remote to work with this player anyone have any leads.i bought one witn no remote cheap



Buy a Harmony universal remote. You can download the codes for pretty much any product you own, including HD DVD players.


----------



## electronics craz

does anyone know if the remote for the a-3/a30/a35 will work for the xa2?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/14877526
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the remote for the a-3/a30/a35 will work for the xa2?



Yes, they all use the same frequencies.


----------



## bakerwi

I have a HD-A30 and its remote works fine with my HD-XA2


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/14878832
> 
> 
> I have a HD-A30 and its remote works fine with my HD-XA2



What about using the Picture button that the XA2 remote has?


----------



## bakerwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/14879447
> 
> 
> What about using the Picture button that the XA2 remote has?



There is non Picture button on the HD-A30 remote.


----------



## electronics craz

so you can get the picture button to come up on the xa2 usung the a-30 remote.which button?


----------



## electronics craz

will the a-2 remote work on this player.trying to find one for best price as i just purchased the xa2 for 200.00 but no remote


----------



## afrogt

New remote on ebay for $24.

item 130262401625


----------



## Dave_6

Im pretty sure I will be selling my refurb XA2 with a couple of HD DVDs. Only thing is mine has the 1080p shutdown bug. Anyone think I will have a hard time selling it with that small problem?


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/14901760
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure I will be selling my refurb XA2 with a couple of HD DVDs. Only thing is mine has the 1080p shutdown bug. Anyone think I will have a hard time selling it with that small problem?



Yes, you should mark down the opening bid/buy it now price because of that. The XA2's are going for around $300 on a good day. Start yours at $229/$239 with a buy it now for $249/$259 and disclose the shutdown bug problem. Decrease $5 if no sale, repeat until sold. That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/14903179
> 
> 
> Yes, you should mark down the opening bid/buy it now price because of that. The XA2's are going for around $300 on a good day. Start yours at $229/$239 with a buy it now for $249/$259 and disclose the shutdown bug problem. Decrease $5 if no sale, repeat until sold. That's what I would do anyway.



I was actually thinking of putting it in the classifieds on this forum, but I may try on there as well. Im more than likely going to put the Band of Brothers Japanese import set with it, as well as the Ult Matrix Coll, Batman Begins and Transformers.


----------



## Hurk

My HD XA2 has a very load hum and appears to be the power transformer. It is still under waranty and service centre states that they don't repair, Toshiba replaces the unit. I will find out shortly if Toshiba has new units to replace, I doubt it. Maybe refurbished ones? I won't give mine up as it works great just the very anoying huming sound. Anybody know if Toshiba is still sending out replacement units?


Hurk


----------



## bakerwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hurk* /forum/post/14914765
> 
> 
> My HD XA2 has a very load hum and appears to be the power transformer. It is still under waranty and service centre states that they don't repair, Toshiba replaces the unit. I will find out shortly if Toshiba has new units to replace, I doubt it. Maybe refurbished ones? I won't give mine up as it works great just the very anoying huming sound. Anybody know if Toshiba is still sending out replacement units?
> 
> 
> Hurk



Hurk,


I recently purchased a HD-A30 off of eBay as a backup for my HD-XA2. I received you unit and it wouldn't read any discs. The previous owner sent me a copy of the receipt and Toshiba replaced it with what looks like a new unit. It also included the promotional HD-DVD's Bourne Identity and 300. This all took place over the last 10 days.


----------



## electronics craz

got the a3 remote to go with my xa2 everything works on remote but is there a way to accsess the picture button that the xa2 player has?also tried to update to latest firmware via internet keeps saying no connection.anyelse having this problem?


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/14916636
> 
> 
> Hurk,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a HD-A30 off of eBay as a backup for my HD-XA2. I received you unit and it wouldn't read any discs. The previous owner sent me a copy of the receipt and Toshiba replaced it with what looks like a new unit. It also included the promotional HD-DVD's Bourne Identity and 300. This all took place over the last 10 days.




There are still A3 and A30's around, but the supply of XA2's seems to be very limited. A few months ago Tosh was replacing bad units with whatever they had around. There was no guarantee of getting the same model of the unit sent in for repair.


Hopefully things have changed.


----------



## Hurk

Just picked up by new HDXA2 from the service center. I was surprised that there were still some around. Only to 2 days to deliever new unit. Came with f/w 2.2 I upgraded to 4.0. Happy camper


----------



## trots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14876754
> 
> 
> Buy a Harmony universal remote. You can download the codes for pretty much any product you own, including HD DVD players.



I'll second that. I'd been using a Pronto for years, and granted is was an old serial-port model but I HATED programming it. I had abandoned using it altogether because it was such a pain and actually preferred having 3 or 4 remotes handy at all times. A month or two ago on impulse I picked up the Harmony 620 at Costco. I was willing to pay the $99 they had on the sticker but when I checked out the clerk said "Do you have a coupon?" and I said no and she whipped out a coupon book from under the counter and scanned a $50 off coupon. But honestly after programming it (which was a breeze) and using it for maybe 10 minutes I realized I still would've been happy even if I'd paid $99. Whenever I'm ready to upgrade to one of the really high-end remotes it'll be a Harmony. And no I'm not getting paid for this.










Anyway, I was in Costo yesterday (10/23) and they had it for $79 (after $20 instant rebate). Still a bargain IMO. Works great with the XA2 with the downloaded codes (I haven't changed any of them). Of course it'll learn IR commands from your remotes (easily) if you want to alter anything. It's great to be a one-remote family again!


----------



## electronics craz

is there a picture button on the harmony so i can use that function on the xa2?i got a a3 remote im using now but cant use the picture part because not on the a3 remote


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/14931944
> 
> 
> is there a picture button on the harmony so i can use that function on the xa2?i got a a3 remote im using now but cant use the picture part because not on the a3 remote



There isn't a dedicated button for "Picture", however you can program any of the other unused buttons to take over that function. For example, the "Prev" button doesn't have much use with HD DVD, so you can assign that to the "Picture" command.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14932643
> 
> 
> There isn't a dedicated button for "Picture", however you can program any of the other unused buttons to take over that function. For example, the "Prev" button doesn't have much use with HD DVD, so you can assign that to the "Picture" command.



Most Harmony remotes also have an LCD screen with 6 buttons around it that allow an unlimited number of custom buttons and their labels display on the screen. That way you don't use up a 'hard' button and don't have to remember that "Prev" means "Picture".


The Harmony line of remotes are truly the best mass market consumer remote available today.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14932643
> 
> 
> There isn't a dedicated button for "Picture", however you can program any of the other unused buttons to take over that function. For example, the "Prev" button doesn't have much use with HD DVD, so you can assign that to the "Picture" command.



Actually, there is, on at least one model. The Harmony 670 has hard "Picture" and "Sound" buttons. I have never found a use for either of them, but there they are. I don't think they do what anyone expects them to do, though. They are similar to the activity buttons, meaning they re-map the other buttons.


----------



## Dave_6

Quick question, does 1080p24 playback affect the menu on some SD DVD's? I recently set my XA2 to 1080p24 instead of 1080p and never noticed it before. The two DVDs I tried last night (SW Ep 2 and U-571) I either cant see the menu icon or it looks like it doesnt move, even though it is.


This does NOT affect HD DVD's BTW.


----------



## crussell1492

yes, 1'd guess 1 out of 5 SD DVD menus dont work at 1080/24, no way to fix except to set to 1080/60, get the movie started and switch back to 1080/24


frankly I see no advantage to 1080/24 with SD-DVD


in fact, on SD-DVD I get a lot of weird video artifacts in some scenes with my XA2 set to 1080p/24 or 60 with my Sanyo Z2000 1080p PJ.


I find that with SD-DVD I get the best experience setting the XA2 to 1080i and letting my display do the deinterlacing


kind of a pain to switch from 1080i1080/24 going from SDHD, easy for me, not so easy for the rest of the family, but I find that works best for my setup


----------



## Dave_6

The only reason I set it to 1080p24 was to eliminate the 1080p shutdown problem I was having (only with HD DVDs). I may just set it back to 1080i since I have a Kuro and they are supposed to be pretty good at deinterlacing.


----------



## crussell1492

its really worth having it set to 1080/24 for HD-DVD (except for some video based HD-DVD that are 1080/60, then your correct you have the shutdown issue), assuming your display properly displays 1080/24


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/14976881
> 
> 
> yes, 1'd guess 1 out of 5 SD DVD menus dont work at 1080/24, no way to fix except to set to 1080/60, get the movie started and switch back to 1080/24
> 
> 
> frankly I see no advantage to 1080/24 with SD-DVD
> 
> 
> in fact, on SD-DVD I get a lot of weird video artifacts in some scenes with my XA2 set to 1080p/24 or 60 with my Sanyo Z2000 1080p PJ.
> 
> 
> I find that with SD-DVD I get the best experience setting the XA2 to 1080i and letting my display do the deinterlacing
> 
> 
> kind of a pain to switch from 1080i1080/24 going from SDHD, easy for me, not so easy for the rest of the family, but I find that works best for my setup



I've never seen an SD DVD that can be played at 1080p/24. If I do have it set like that the motion is jerky. Indeed my Pioneer Elite BD player has a true Auto mode and it always identifies SDs as 60hz.


Be that as it may, there is such a clear difference in the XA2's upscaling that I don't mind the extra hassle of having to change the frame rates back and forth manually.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/14979804
> 
> 
> its really worth having it set to 1080/24 for HD-DVD (except for some video based HD-DVD that are 1080/60, then your correct you have the shutdown issue), assuming your display properly displays 1080/24



It seems like it displays it perfectly (playback is perfectly smooth, no judder).


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hurk* /forum/post/14914765
> 
> 
> My HD XA2 has a very load hum and appears to be the power transformer. It is still under waranty and service centre states that they don't repair, Toshiba replaces the unit. I won't give mine up as it works great just the very anoying huming sound. Anybody know if Toshiba is still sending out replacement units?



I'm not sure Tosh is still sending out units, but I wouldn't risk them sending back a lesser unit. This is why I bought a Toshiba HD-A2 off of eBay. The A2 uses the same power supply as the XA2. If you are at all comfortable opening the units up and removing a few screws and uncliping a molex connector to swap the power supplies, it's an easy and cheap 30 minute (or less) fix.


Here's an eBay auction for a broken A2 that powers up to an error message:

Toshiba HD-A2 - HD DVD -Non-Functional

Item number: 250317559330

(the auction doesn't end for a while, but you should be able to get this thing really cheap and the shipping is free)


-Evan


----------



## Hurk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/15001109
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Tosh is still sending out units, but I wouldn't risk them sending back a lesser unit. This is why I bought a Toshiba HD-A2 off of eBay. The A2 uses the same power supply as the XA2. If you are at all comfortable opening the units up and removing a few screws and uncliping a molex connector to swap the power supplies, it's an easy and cheap 30 minute (or less) fix.
> 
> 
> Here's an eBay auction for a broken A2 that powers up to an error message:
> 
> Toshiba HD-A2 - HD DVD -Non-Functional
> 
> Item number: 250317559330
> 
> (the auction doesn't end for a while, but you should be able to get this thing really cheap and the shipping is free)
> 
> 
> -Evan



They replaced it with a brand new XA2. I wouldn't let go of mine until I saw the replacement unit.


Hurk


----------



## electronics craz

will a harmony remote be able to acsess the picture player on the xa2?i do not have the original remote and want to get the picture controls on this player


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/15006909
> 
> 
> will a harmony remote be able to acsess the picture player on the xa2?i do not have the original remote and want to get the picture controls on this player



Putting "picture" in the search function for this thread gives the answer many times over.


----------



## FedeM

Hi, The player suddenly only reads Standard DVD´s. When I inser HD DVD´s I got a message that says that the disc inserted is not a DVD or somthg like it.

Any clues?


Many thanks


----------



## ta-kid

Hey guys,I have noticed a little glitch with the new 4.0 firmward when playing SD dvd prerecorded movies.I was watching Ironman the other nite and it only upconverted to 480P when i checked with the display button.The next nite i thought I would re-check and put it on again,but this time it upconverted properly to 1080P.anybody else notice this issue once in awhile?


----------



## crussell1492

Hi-

I use an XA2 -> Onkyo 605 -> Sanyo Z2000 1080p PJ, all connected via HDMI

When I watch SD-DVD and have the XA2 set to 1080p/60 or 1080p/24 I get some weird artifacts in some scenes, and effect I would call dancing pixels in large fields that are essestinally the same color, its very annoying. Other than this weird effect the PQ is awesome.


If I set the XA2 to output 1080i and let my PJ do the deinterlacing this effect dissapears.


My questions are :

any idea what could be causing this effect?

what am I losing by letting my display do the deinterlacing rather than than letting the XA2 send out 1080p


the Picture settings on the XA2 have no affect on this artifact


thanks in advance for your insight


----------



## mpotturi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15048242
> 
> 
> Hey guys,I have noticed a little glitch with the new 4.0 firmward when playing SD dvd prerecorded movies.I was watching Ironman the other nite and it only upconverted to 480P when i checked with the display button.The next nite i thought I would re-check and put it on again,but this time it upconverted properly to 1080P.anybody else notice this issue once in awhile?



Do you have a receiver or video processor between the display and the player? If so check the settings on that. I have not observed any kind of anomoly that you described. I run the cable (HDMI) directly to the TV from the player and use analog outs for audio.


----------



## crussell1492

I have an Onkyo 605 connected over HDMI, doesnt do any video processing, I think its something weird with my 1080p display not liking the upconverted 1080p signal from the XA2

It looks great on HD-DVD, and great if I set XA2 to 1080i with SD-DVD


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15048242
> 
> 
> Hey guys,I have noticed a little glitch with the new 4.0 firmward when playing SD dvd prerecorded movies.I was watching Ironman the other nite and it only upconverted to 480P when i checked with the display button.The next nite i thought I would re-check and put it on again,but this time it upconverted properly to 1080P.anybody else notice this issue once in awhile?



Actually one time I had an HD disc in that should have been putting out 1080/24P and it was only doing 1080P. I recycled the video settings and all was well. IIRC it happened once with an SD disc as well--never noticed it with Firmware 2.7, but I'm leaving 4.0 on for now as other than those couple time glitches it is a very stable firmware.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/15048934
> 
> 
> Actually one time I had an HD disc in that should have been putting out 1080/24P and it was only doing 1080P. I recycled the video settings and all was well. IIRC it happened once with an SD disc as well--never noticed it with Firmware 2.7, but I'm leaving 4.0 on for now as other than those couple time glitches it is a very stable firmware.



I have the XA2 through my denon 4306amp on HDMI ,which suppose to just pass through hdmi,even though I have upconverted anolgue set to 1080i, and the sd issue of 480p vrs 1080p never happened before. I had checked before, but I do not check all the time ,but I will from now on ,and monitor the situation.Maybe just shutting the unit down and restarting cures this small issue,as when i retried the next day it feed 1080p like it is set up to do on the same SD disc.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15050278
> 
> 
> I have the XA2 through my denon 4306amp on HDMI ,which suppose to just pass through hdmi,even though I have upconverted anolgue set to 1080i, and the sd issue of 480p vrs 1080p never happened before. I had checked before, but I do not check all the time ,but I will from now on ,and monitor the situation.Maybe just shutting the unit down and restarting cures this small issue,as when i retried the next day it feed 1080p like it is set up to do on the same SD disc.



My same setup except I have a Yamaha RX-V3800 passing through the HDMI. I always check the resolution coming through to the TV because that function also displays the time of day and invariably use it when viewing movies in the dark.


----------



## ta-kid

Hey,you will not believe this and I will keep this short as its the XA2 thread,but I scored a A30 virtually new in the box with the two free movies it came with,that was returned to a retail outlet up here, for 50 bucks.Now I have a back up if my XA2 ever fails beyond repair.I set it up ,downloaded the 4.0 firmware and tested it.Ok all works.repackaged and put away in my closet.Now i feel safe buying all those hd discs off the net.


----------



## peteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15060581
> 
> 
> Hey,you will not believe this and I will keep this short as its the XA2 thread,but I scored a A30 virtually new in the box with the two free movies it came with,that was returned to a retail outlet up here, for 50 bucks.Now I have a back up if my XA2 ever fails beyond repair.I set it up ,downloaded the 4.0 firmware and tested it.Ok all works.repackaged and put away in my closet.Now i feel safe buying all those hd discs off the net.



Funny, I have the same units.


XA2 primary

A30 Backup (closet)


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peteran* /forum/post/15062112
> 
> 
> (closet)



I have a XA-2 but it baffles me why people with an extinct format buy more of it.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15062279
> 
> 
> I have a XA-2 but it baffles me why people with an extinct format buy more of it.




Like the guy said...backup unit. I suppose if you have a lot of HD-DVD movies, you want to have a backup unit.


----------



## Gary J

Understood but there is always a way to get a Blu-ray version, rent, beg, borrow, steal, etc.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15062279
> 
> 
> I have a XA-2 but it baffles me why people with an extinct format buy more of it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15065318
> 
> 
> Like the guy said...backup unit. I suppose if you have a lot of HD-DVD movies, you want to have a backup unit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15065969
> 
> 
> Understood but there is always a way to get a Blu-ray version, rent, beg, borrow, steal, etc.



Hi Gary,


Needless to say, there's not a lot of buying going on for an extinct format. However, for the few remaining titles on HD DVD and Blu-ray that I'm interested in, I'm going for the HD DVD version since it's likely to be significantly less less than the Blu-ray. Some of us actually prefer to build collections, so renting, begging and stealing is really not a viable option.










Larry


----------



## Gary J

Ok, thanks so much for your insight.


----------



## ta-kid

Gary I understand where you are coming from,and hey I may still get Blu ray eventually ,but right now with xa2 I can still see the new movies that are realesed with 1080p upconversion and buy the cheap HD movies.Up here in Canada they are still asking 30 to 40 dollars for a blu ray movie!

Now there is rumors blu ray may only be around for a year or so,but what I believe will eventually happen is regular DVD movies will eventually disappear and blu ray or a HD version of it will take over and sd dvd movies will be extinct.

Now the real kicker now is they have been using super High def in Japan!Can you say 2000P+ resolution.LOL Then we all become extinct with our collections of HD dvd and the ""new BLU RAY"".

Sorry to get off topic and start blah blah.Its all about cost.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15067470
> 
> 
> Then we all become extinct with our collections of HD dvd and the ""new BLU RAY"".



Then you better stock up on extra Blu-ray players too! You make my point.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15067532
> 
> 
> Then you better stock up on extra Blu-ray players too! You make my point.



Yea really.I still have this bug up my rear that the proponents of bluray and studios exchanged a lot of money to kill HD DVD and then turn around and pull the software to boot.Too bad toshiba's pockets were not as deep.I will proably bend and buy blu ray a year or so down the road when i get tired of looking for old HD discs.

For the value of a half a tank of gas, I couldn't resist.Now if toshiba could give me new firmware that would allow blueray to play in my XA2 that would be a miracle. LOL


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15067532
> 
> 
> Then you better stock up on extra Blu-ray players too! You make my point.



Everything equal, I prefer watching HD rather than BD, not because there's any noticeable difference (I've A-B'd a few discs and can't really see anything discernible) but because I like the display information better on the XA2 as compared to my Pioneer BDP-95FD.


As far as SD, the Toshiba is hands-down better for upconversion. I also keep a brand new A35 in the box. It was my first player and when the format officially died I jumped on the XA2 bandwagon insofar as wanting a "built like a tank" unit that would run for a long time. The Silicon Optix chip is icing on the cake.


----------



## Zygon

Just pulled the trigger on an XA2. I have been wanting this player since it came out but couldn't afford it till now. I'm paring it with a LNT4671F samsung and onkyo sr706. Please post your set up setting in the xa2 menu.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zygon* /forum/post/15087774
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an XA2. I have been wanting this player since it came out but couldn't afford it till now. I'm paring it with a LNT4671F samsung and onkyo sr706. Please post your set up setting in the xa2 menu.




You must have a lot invested in HD discs? Did you have a cheaper HD player before?


----------



## ta-kid

Not a lot of discs but with the pricing on them compared to blu ray I will continue to go the HD way.But I can see myself down the road going blu ray,but not for awhile yet.My other player is a XA2


----------



## LOOKHEAR

Truly an industry that eats it's own. I always got the latest, greatest "high end" equipment _that I could get_ . . . but those days are pretty much gone now. I'd rather have a stable and longer lasting format now. I have an XA2, A35, and PS3, but the lot can be out the window in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zygon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15091079
> 
> 
> You must have a lot invested in HD discs? Did you have a cheaper HD player before?



The xbox add on was my previous player.


Please post your settings from the setup menu


----------



## djdmt

Hey everybody! Christmas came early for me this year. I bought this player to replace my A3 and a Panasonic TH-50PZ800U today. So yeah! I am finally blessed!


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zygon* /forum/post/15087774
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an XA2. I have been wanting this player since it came out but couldn't afford it till now. I'm paring it with a LNT4671F samsung and onkyo sr706. Please post your set up setting in the xa2 menu.



Congrats on the "new" XA2.







I have 2 of them. One I bought new, the other previously and gently pre-owned. Both work fabulously. Why 2? The standard DVD upconversion. The picture quality, flexibility of settings, and performance are unmatched. I also have the XA2's little brother the A2 ($98 Walmart last year, lol). I may go Blu-ray too. But the prices on the discs will have to come down to $20 or less. Then again, there will supposedly be a new format around the corner. 4X or something??


For my money, the picture quality of the XA2 is stunning. Although I have seen some Blu-ray discs I wish were on HD DVD. Pixar "Cars" is one and Disney " Pirates" series is another. That said, I must say I am a bit old school. "Pirates of the Caribbean" looks almost "too good".







When resolution is upped to a certain point it almost looks as though the film isn't film anymore, but a direct transfer of video to disc. The same goes for black level in film. If you really are comparing, (say, an LCD's performance) to a movie theater experience, take a look at "black level" in a movie theater. Film, by it's nature, has no really good black level. Light from the mega watt projector will always punch trough the black and shady areas of the film. I have thought for quite a few years that both picture detail and black level surpasses what film can do in most movie theaters. My apologies, Just a side comment. Sometimes I tend to ramble.


----------



## qz3fwd

Is 500 a good price for a NEW XA2?


----------



## Gary J

Yes, when the new James Bond disc for it comes out.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15177382
> 
> 
> Is 500 a good price for a NEW XA2?



Paid $449 last February.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15177382
> 
> 
> Is 500 a good price for a NEW XA2?




Why would you bother? Do you have a boatload of HD-DVDs? Why not put that money to a Blu-ray player with HQV/Reon chip?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15178390
> 
> 
> Why would you bother? Do you have a boatload of HD-DVDs? Why not put that money to a Blu-ray player with HQV/Reon chip?



What BD player has that at the price and build quality of the XA2?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/15178460
> 
> 
> What BD player has that at the price and build quality of the XA2?




I guess I just don't see a point of buying an HD-DVD player for the upconversion. If that's the primary concern, spend $100 more and get a DVDO Edge. Then *all* your sources can benefit. If you have a lot invested in HD-DVD, I can see someone buy it. But (almost) a year after the demise of HD-DVD, what's the point?


I mean I think my XA2's upconversion is slightly better than my Samsung 1400 but not *that* much better. I'm not even sure I could pass an A/B test. Of course I don't have a 102" projector so I don't know it would look at that size (my TV is 67"/viewing distance 17' or so). FWIW, the newer 2500 series has the HQV chipset.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15178493
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't see a point of buying an HD-DVD player for the upconversion. If that's the primary concern, spend $100 more and get a DVDO Edge. Then *all* your sources can benefit. If you have a lot invested in HD-DVD, I can see someone buy it. But (almost) a year after the demise of HD-DVD, what's the point?
> 
> 
> I mean I think my XA2's upconversion is slightly better than my Samsung 1400 but not *that* much better. I'm not even sure I could pass an A/B test. Of course I don't have a 102" projector so I don't know it would look at that size (my TV is 67"/viewing distance 17' or so). FWIW, the newer 2500 series has the HQV chipset.



That's probably true. I bought the XA2 for the build quality and the fact I had (and still do have) more HD than BD discs.


So if you soley want upconversion and/or are just starting out with the new technology, probably a good uconverting BD player is the way to go. But I've never regretted buying the XA2.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/15180836
> 
> 
> But I've never regretted buying the XA2.



I do. I spent a lot of money for the XA-2 when it first came out. They had competing formats for the same thing - HD DVD. The industry owes me.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/15180836
> 
> 
> But I've never regretted buying the XA2.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15183934
> 
> 
> I do. I spent a lot of money for the XA-2 when it first came out. They had competing formats for the same thing - HD DVD. The industry owes me.



Ah, now I understand Gary's frequent sour retorts, the industry owes him.










Seriously, like Gary I'm an early adopter and I paid almost twice what qz3fwd is contemplating, but in contrast I share snowghost's opinion and have never regretted buying the XA2.


You'll notice that no one responded to snowghost's earlier question:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What BD player has that at the price and build quality of the XA2?



So, if you have a decent sized collection of DVDs and HD DVD, then it makes perfectly good sense to spend $400-$500 for an XA2, even if HD DVDs are an obsolete format. Following the demise of HD DVD the reason I waited so long to buy a Blu-ray player was that my XA2 spoiled me and made it impossible to find a Blu-ray player with comparable features, regardless of price.


I do however agree with other posters that if you don't have an HD DVD collection buying a $500 HD DVD player may not make a lot of sense no matter how well it upscales DVDs.


Larry


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/15184487
> 
> 
> Ah, now I understand Gary's frequent sour retorts, the industry owes him.



Ah, like my little niece would say... What-ever.


Yes the industry seems to have left a sour taste in a lot of mouths. By all accounts consumer acceptance of Blu-ray is considerably lagging expectations.


----------



## qz3fwd

Well I have 200-300 HD-DVD's and over 1000 SD DVD's.

I already have a BD player, but my HD-DVD's operate much smoother than my Sammy 1500/1400 players kludgy operation.


I'm seriously considering the XA2 as a Christmas present to myself while new units still exist. I have another day or so to decide.......


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15185036
> 
> 
> Well I have 200-300 HD-DVD's and over 1000 SD DVD's.
> 
> I already have a BD player, but my HD-DVD's operate much smoother than my Sammy 1500/1400 players kludgy operation.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering the XA2 as a Christmas present to myself while new units still exist. I have another day or so to decide.......



Hi,


Well, with that many HD DVDs and DVDs you are the perfect candidate for an HD-XA2. Based on snowghost's response the only issue would be to see if you can beat that $500 price a little.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15184732
> 
> 
> Yes the industry seems to have left a sour taste in a lot of mouths. By all accounts consumer acceptance of Blu-ray is considerably lagging expectations.



Hi Gary,


You, I and others consciously choose to be early adopters. As such realistically we need to have a temperament that has a high tolerance for pain and suffering,







or else, yes, sour outlooks are in the cards when things don't work out as planned. There's no question that being an early adopter involves paying more, incurring greater risks of obsolescence, and frequently being used as a beta tester. It comes with the territory. My attitude generally is to do my research, get involved early, hope for the best, but be prepared for the worse.


I sincerely share your desire that HD DVD would have emerged the victor in the format war. However, in the case of the HD-XA2 what better HD DVD player to be "stuck" with after HD DVD's demise, especially if we've invested in collections of DVDs and HD DVDs? It's the best HD DVD player, and one of the finest upscaling players available.


While I still remain loyal to the HD DVD format, frankly I don't share the outlook of some former HD DVD enthusiasts who can't deal with reality and seem to take some perverse pleasure in pointing out any speed bumps that Blu-ray encounters.


Larry


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/15187105
> 
> 
> I don't share the outlook of some former HD DVD enthusiasts who can't deal with reality and seem to take some perverse pleasure in pointing out any speed bumps that Blu-ray encounters.
> 
> 
> Larry



While I am sure you will agree those views are allowed to be expressed, feel free to ignore those posts.


----------



## margate21

hi all i have an xa2 for over 15 mths and have not used it in about 4 mths. i just tried to use it with a copy of forgetting sarah marshall. no matter what i try i keep getting the hdmi blink and the picture looks grainy. the same dvd works perfectly fine with my bd30. any thoughts???


----------



## Zygon

*Originally Posted by qz3fwd View Post

Is 500 a good price for a NEW XA2?*


I paid less than $300 for a gently used xa2.

Try amazon


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/15180836
> 
> 
> That's probably true. I bought the XA2 for the build quality and the fact I had (and still do have) more HD than BD discs.
> 
> 
> So if you soley want upconversion and/or are just starting out with the new technology, probably a good uconverting BD player is the way to go. But I've never regretted buying the XA2.




When I bought my XA2 last September (of 2007) I also about a Samsung BD1400. I *knew* one or the other would be defunct in about a year. i didn't know it happen a few months later!










Still I don't regret buying the XA2. It's a terrific DVD player, I enjoyed the *hell* out of Transformers and the free movies that I got. And Matrix on HD-DVD is pretty sweet. Of course, being a Star Trek fan, getting the series on HD was the icing on the cake. So all in all, I didn't mind paying $500 or so for it. Hell my original Sony DVD player cost me $500. There's a price to pay for being early adopters!










I knew the price of admission going in. One thing this has taught me though. I will never buy the most expensive TV/AVR thinking I'll get 10-15 years out of it. Technology changes too fast now. Buying one or two tiers down from the top and upgrading every three/four years is the sweet spot for me!



PS: I still say ~$500 for XA2 is *WAY* too much at this stage of the game. Maybe $250-$300.


----------



## bweissman

I resist early adoption during format wars unless there's clear superiority. For example, I went Beta because Beta had HiFi stereo long before VHS did.


And I bought the Tosh XA2 knowing, at the time, that it implemented a fully completed specification, while Blu-Ray was still struggling with features and profiles.


Mere weeks (maybe it was a few months, but it felt like weeks!) after I went HD DVD, Toshiba capitulated and killed off the format.


I have also capitulated. On Sunday, I went Blu. My new and very inexpensive Panny DMP-BD35 displays great and boots and responds much faster than the XA2.


What would you guys advise as the best way to offload my XA2? I have the impression people with large HD DVD collections are after them as backup hardware. (I have only a small HD DVD collection and am willing to write off the format here and now.) Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist? Or is it destined for the electronics recycler?


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> I resist early adoption during format wars unless there's clear superiority. For example, I went Beta because Beta had HiFi stereo long before VHS did.



I too considered going to Beta because they had HiFi stereo 8 months before VHS did (back in 1984 I believe). But when I looked at the Video magazines they all predicted that even though Beta was better, VHS was going to win in the end because of better marketing and the fact that the number of video rental stores carrying VHS movies outnumbered the ones carrying Beta 3-1 at that time.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist?



Is there some reason you don't look?


----------



## Phase700B

I have two (2) XA2s. One new and another I bought from a high end user who went Blu-ray after only 2 months in his system. I think he played about 9 discs on it before he bought the latest Blu-ray last year. I continue to be amazed at the clean upscaling of regular DVD. Even the "Everybody Loves Raymond" series looks terrific. I have some copies of movies on both HD DVD and SD DVD. At times, after watching awhile, I have to check which version I put in the player.


I realize some transfers are better than others on HD DVD , but these are good transfers on either format. BTW, I use "Sea Biscuit" as a great reference DVD on both DVD and HD DVD. It has the great monochrome pics at the beginning to check white and black levels, great flesh tones, the "street car" scene at the beginning to check reds and greens along with detail seen inside the shadowy street car interior. And lastly, has various shades of many colors that are just fabulous on the XA2. A TV and DVD player can be tweaked using just the first 6 minutes on Sea Biscuit. IMHO


----------



## qz3fwd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/15186685
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Well, with that many HD DVDs and DVDs you are the perfect candidate for an HD-XA2. Based on snowghost's response the only issue would be to see if you can beat that $500 price a little.
> 
> 
> Larry




Well the ebay auction ended as someone did a BuyItNow and so I save $500!

I only will buy a new, un-opened box item anyways. Oh well.


----------



## MKaram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15185036
> 
> 
> Well I have 200-300 HD-DVD's and over 1000 SD DVD's.
> 
> I already have a BD player, but my HD-DVD's operate much smoother than my Sammy 1500/1400 players kludgy operation.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering the XA2 as a Christmas present to myself while new units still exist. I have another day or so to decide.......



I can tell you this in complete confidence:


The XA2 is and always will be the best HD-DVD player available.

I bought one and I only have 40 HDDVD's... for a collection like yours I can't see why you *wouldn't* buy one.


----------



## Lonely Surfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> I resist early adoption during format wars unless there's clear superiority. For example, I went Beta because Beta had HiFi stereo long before VHS did.
> 
> 
> And I bought the Tosh XA2 knowing, at the time, that it implemented a fully completed specification, while Blu-Ray was still struggling with features and profiles.
> 
> 
> Mere weeks (maybe it was a few months, but it felt like weeks!) after I went HD DVD, Toshiba capitulated and killed off the format.
> 
> 
> I have also capitulated. On Sunday, I went Blu. My new and very inexpensive Panny DMP-BD35 displays great and boots and responds much faster than the XA2.
> 
> 
> What would you guys advise as the best way to offload my XA2? I have the impression people with large HD DVD collections are after them as backup hardware. (I have only a small HD DVD collection and am willing to write off the format here and now.) Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist? Or is it destined for the electronics recycler?



I have an XA2 and a BD30 in my rack. I have about 65 HD DVDs, so I will keep the XA2 around for them, and to upconvert my 800 or so DVDs, most of which will probably never see the light in Blu-ray.


----------



## lexicon RX7

I have the xa2 Is there anyway to setup a remote (mx 3000) to go to 1080i to 1080p/24 without a12step macro


----------



## Kosty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKaram* /forum/post/15212340
> 
> 
> I can tell you this in complete confidence:
> 
> 
> The XA2 is and always will be the best HD-DVD player available.
> 
> I bought one and I only have 40 HDDVD's... for a collection like yours I can't see why you *wouldn't* buy one.



The HD XA2 is the best HD DVD ever produced and one of the best upscaling DVD players as well.


Its Reon options allow it to be calibrated and adjusted to your other system components and offer perfect system calibration.


At current prices, $300 ish or under , with a large HD DVD collection, let alone a very large large DVD collection to upscale , why not get one for a backup for your DVD collection or to enhance your viewing of DVDs.


----------



## scottyb

There's an XA-2 for sale at Videogon for $315 with 9 movies included.

It's not mine just making you aware.


----------



## CharlesJ

Does anyone else have problems with the XA2 not passing any HD audio through the HDMI?

It seems mine will only pass PCM multi channel audio from HD DVDs through the HDMI cable. The XA2 has no problems passing DD through the coax for either standard DVD or HD-DVDs and through HDMI for standard DVDs









Updated all the firmware to 4.0, nothing.










Any real solution short of living with it, paying $215 for a replacement player







that I rather not spend.


----------



## Gary J

You probably have settings wrong. Search the thread.


----------



## CharlesJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15392742
> 
> 
> You probably have settings wrong. Search the thread.



Interestingly, my bluray player has no issues passing those DD-THD/DTS-MA to the receiver what so ever.

A 138 pages is quite a search, thanks.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/15393029
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my bluray player has no issues passing those DD-THD/DTS-MA to the receiver what so ever.
> 
> A 138 pages is quite a search, thanks.



What does the XA2 display say when you're running a DVD--it should be Direct Digital output for your receiver to do the decoding.


----------



## fretman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> I resist early adoption during format wars unless there's clear superiority. For example, I went Beta because Beta had HiFi stereo long before VHS did.
> 
> 
> And I bought the Tosh XA2 knowing, at the time, that it implemented a fully completed specification, while Blu-Ray was still struggling with features and profiles.
> 
> 
> Mere weeks (maybe it was a few months, but it felt like weeks!) after I went HD DVD, Toshiba capitulated and killed off the format.
> 
> 
> I have also capitulated. On Sunday, I went Blu. My new and very inexpensive Panny DMP-BD35 displays great and boots and responds much faster than the XA2.
> 
> 
> What would you guys advise as the best way to offload my XA2? I have the impression people with large HD DVD collections are after them as backup hardware. (I have only a small HD DVD collection and am willing to write off the format here and now.) Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist? Or is it destined for the electronics recycler?



I have an XA2 and an A35. I also have 3 Panny's, a BD30, BD35, and BD55. For most movies the XA2 is quicker and more responsive than any of the Panasonics. With some movies, all the Pannys are quite slow at loading. They lose and re-establish the HDMI connection with my RS1 multiple times before finally locking in. That does not happen with the XA2. It establishes the HDMI connection and stays locked in.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/15392379
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the XA2 not passing any HD audio through the HDMI?
> 
> It seems mine will only pass PCM multi channel audio from HD DVDs through the HDMI cable. The XA2 has no problems passing DD through the coax for either standard DVD or HD-DVDs and through HDMI for standard DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated all the firmware to 4.0, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any real solution short of living with it, paying $215 for a replacement player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I rather not spend.




In your audio setup make sure that

Digital Out is AUTO *and*

Digital Direct Aduio Mode is set to ON

(Turn off Dyn Range Control while you're there)


----------



## CharlesJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15394281
> 
> 
> In your audio setup make sure that
> 
> Digital Out is AUTO *and*
> 
> Digital Direct Aduio Mode is set to ON
> 
> (Turn off Dyn Range Control while you're there)



And Snowghost:

Thanks for the reply. My digital out is set to auto, dynamic range is off.

But, it seems that what you both mentioned about 'Direct digital' being on and showing on the display is where my problem is. I don't see this in my manual anywhere where on the display this would show or How to access it to turn it on or off. Help









Is this supposedly added by one of the firmware updates? If so, which one as it is not showing up and even though I updated all the firmware one by one to 4.0, I am just not seeing it.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> I resist early adoption during format wars unless there's clear superiority. For example, I went Beta because Beta had HiFi stereo long before VHS did.
> 
> 
> And I bought the Tosh XA2 knowing, at the time, that it implemented a fully completed specification, while Blu-Ray was still struggling with features and profiles.
> 
> 
> Mere weeks (maybe it was a few months, but it felt like weeks!) after I went HD DVD, Toshiba capitulated and killed off the format.
> 
> 
> I have also capitulated. On Sunday, I went Blu. My new and very inexpensive Panny DMP-BD35 displays great and boots and responds much faster than the XA2.
> 
> 
> What would you guys advise as the best way to offload my XA2? I have the impression people with large HD DVD collections are after them as backup hardware. (I have only a small HD DVD collection and am willing to write off the format here and now.) Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist? Or is it destined for the electronics recycler?



I'd keep the XA2 if only for the upconversion of its Silicon Optix chip. I too have the A35, but only one BD player, the Pioneer BDP-95FD. The XA2 loads quicker than the Pioneer on hi def movies. And there is a noticeable difference in the upconversion of SD on all the units as well as my Yamaha RX-V3800 if I would let it do the conversion.


But if you don't have the rack space and or desire to keep it, I would eBay it. That's the way I've sold off most of my old equipment.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/15394981
> 
> 
> And Snowghost:
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My digital out is set to auto, dynamic range is off.
> 
> But, it seems that what you both mentioned about 'Direct digital' being on and showing on the display is where my problem is. I don't see this in my manual anywhere where on the display this would show or How to access it to turn it on or off. Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposedly added by one of the firmware updates? If so, which one as it is not showing up and even though I updated all the firmware one by one to 4.0, I am just not seeing it.



When you press "Display" on the remote, the information box on the TV monitor will indicate how the sound is being output. That should be showing the Direct Digital mode if you are streaming correctly.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/15394981
> 
> 
> And Snowghost:
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My digital out is set to auto, dynamic range is off.
> 
> But, it seems that what you both mentioned about 'Direct digital' being on and showing on the display is where my problem is. I don't see this in my manual anywhere where on the display this would show or How to access it to turn it on or off. Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposedly added by one of the firmware updates? If so, which one as it is not showing up and even though I updated all the firmware one by one to 4.0, I am just not seeing it.



If you don't see the direct digital option, then you're FW is too old. It was added around 2.7 (or something like that)


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesJ* /forum/post/15392379
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the XA2 not passing any HD audio through the HDMI?
> 
> It seems mine will only pass PCM multi channel audio from HD DVDs through the HDMI cable. The XA2 has no problems passing DD through the coax for either standard DVD or HD-DVDs and through HDMI for standard DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated all the firmware to 4.0, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any real solution short of living with it, paying $215 for a replacement player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I rather not spend.



To answer your question, No... my XA-2 passes the HD audio via HDMI without any problems.


As you say you can pass HD Audio from your Blu-Ray player... that eliminates the biggest problem I have seen ... not having an AVR that supports the HD audio codecs via HDMI...


----------



## CharlesJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15396517
> 
> 
> If you don't see the direct digital option, then you're FW is too old. It was added around 2.7 (or something like that)



Guys, thanks for all the help. I found that new dialogue box with your help, 'Direct Digital' changed the default to on, and it works as advertised







Curious that the FW would default to OFF









Another happy camper.


----------



## CharlesJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15398187
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As you say you can pass HD Audio from your Blu-Ray player... that eliminates the biggest problem I have seen ... not having an AVR that supports the HD audio codecs via HDMI...



Yes, that was a puzzle for me as well since the receiver is capable of decoding all the codecs and it works well for BluRay.

Not knowing what exactly to look for and change didn't help; nor did Toshiba reps were able to tell me to look for that dialogue box, etc. I will call them though and tell them to make a note in their books, if they care. At least they did answer the phone rather quickly.


----------



## FuneralDancer

Anyone think $275 is a good price for a used XA2? Guy has had it for a year or so, used around 25 times..

If only I could sell my A3 for like $80 or so on Ebay, I would feel better using that $ towards it, plus the money I get in Jan


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15399494
> 
> 
> Anyone think $275 is a good price for a used XA2? Guy has had it for a year or so, used around 25 times..
> 
> If only I could sell my A3 for like $80 or so on Ebay, I would feel better using that $ towards it, plus the money I get in Jan




Do you have a *LOT* of hD DVD's? what's the point at this point? If you want high quality SD conversion, you can buy Blu-ray players with comparable up-conversion. $275 seems awfully high to me.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Ok, I have not really followed this player at all. I suppose I should have subscribed here long a go, but never did. I say that because I have owned the Onkyo DV-HD805 for several months. A month or so ago I loaded the latest XA2 firmware on it and it's been working great ever since.


Someone elsewhere is now telling me that the XA2 can be made region free for sd-dvd playback. Is this correct. I read backwards through this thread 3-4 weeks worth of posts but couldn't find any mention of it.


Can anyone help me find out how to implement this?


Thanks







.


----------



## FuneralDancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15401286
> 
> 
> Do you have a *LOT* of hD DVD's? what's the point at this point? If you want high quality SD conversion, you can buy Blu-ray players with comparable up-conversion. $275 seems awfully high to me.



I have around 75 movies.. So the Panny BD35 is comparable to the XA2's upconversion?? I haven't heard anything like that..


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15403771
> 
> 
> I have around 75 movies.. So the Panny BD35 is comparable to the XA2's upconversion?? I haven't heard anything like that..




I think that's too pricey. If you look around, you'll find players that have HQ REON chips in them (not that it'll help you with your HD-DVD collection, of course). Actually, the new Oppo coming out (on paper anyway) seems like a very nice player!


I mean you could buy an el-cheapo Toshiba HD DVD player and buy a DVDo Edge for just a little more money.


I like my XA2 and haven't regretted purchasing it, but $275 seems like a lot of money.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15403969
> 
> 
> I think that's too pricey....I mean you could buy an el-cheapo Toshiba HD DVD player and buy a DVDo Edge for just a little more money.



DVDO EDGE is $699 new. He already has the A3. Why would you recommend that he get rid of his A3, get the EDGE and an "el-cheapo" Toshiba HD-DVD for a lot more than just a used XA2 for $275?. If he has lots of HD-DVDs, it would make sense to get the XA2. If the EDGE can be had for a lot cheaper, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## FuneralDancer

^ ^ yah, that DVDO is like $800 on amazon! I really don't understand that recommendation. Anyways, I'm gonna see if the seller would drop the XA2 to $250 or so... Also, it's She, not he


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15404228
> 
> 
> ^ ^ yah, that DVDO is like $800 on amazon! I really don't understand that recommendation. Anyways, I'm gonna see if the seller would drop the XA2 to $250 or so... Also, it's She, not he




Damn! I saw one for $500 and change. Must've been an early adopter/intro pricing. I guess what I'm trying to say is, get a BD player with good upconversion and stick with lesser HD player.


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15404228
> 
> 
> ^ ^ yah, that DVDO is like $800 on amazon! I really don't understand that recommendation. Anyways, I'm gonna see if the seller would drop the XA2 to $250 or so... Also, it's She, not he




I would not count on getting it for any lower have 2 would not let mine go for less then 300 to 350.


----------



## FuneralDancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15404311
> 
> 
> Damn! I saw one for $500 and change. Must've been an early adopter/intro pricing. I guess what I'm trying to say is, get a BD player with good upconversion and stick with lesser HD player.



well, I'm definitely getting a standalone BD player really soon (I already have a PS3), the Panny BD35, but I'm gonna have some extra cash to spend and would like the XA2 as well









D'ya know which BD players upconversion is comparable to the XA2? I figured they wouldn't be as good cos of the XA2's Reon HQV


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15404776
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on around here? I come back to find the links that were posted for me last night and now the posts have been deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Can someone please send me the link to the firmwares that were posted here last night? It was a microsoft web page with all the different FWs need to mod the XA2.
> 
> You can e-mail them to [email protected] .
> 
> Thanks.



Here are the threads about doing this. Beware that after you do this you will not see any video until you insert a disc. The player will output PAL initially which your tv won't be able to show. Once the dvd is read then it will switch to NTSC output and you will see video. The same will happen at the time you are doing the update, you will lose picture. If you decide you don't want that you can revert back to the unhacked firmware. That is the last thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=988167&page=1 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=981941 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=960656


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15404396
> 
> 
> well, I'm definitely getting a standalone BD player really soon (I already have a PS3), the Panny BD35, but I'm gonna have some extra cash to spend and would like the XA2 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'ya know which BD players upconversion is comparable to the XA2? I figured they wouldn't be as good cos of the XA2's Reon HQV




Supposedly the Samsung 2500/2550 because it has a Reon,my Panasonic BD35 looks pretty good but it still pales in comparison to my XA2.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/15405672
> 
> 
> Here are the threads about doing this. Beware that after you do this you will not see any video until you insert a disc. The player will output PAL initially which your tv won't be able to show. Once the dvd is read then it will switch to NTSC output and you will see video. The same will happen at the time you are doing the update, you will lose picture. If you decide you don't want that you can revert back to the unhacked firmware. That is the last thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=988167&page=1
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=981941
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=960656



Thanks Scubawoman. I see I actually had this thread mixed up with the other thread, hense my ranting.









My projector is PAL capable, so I should be good to go with picture all the way







.

Thanks again.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15405784
> 
> 
> Supposedly the Samsung 2500/2550 because it has a Reon,my Panasonic BD35 looks pretty good but it still pales in comparison to my XA2.



The upcoming Oppo BDP-83 will have better scaling/deinterlacing solution from ABT when comparing it to the players implementing Reon. Reon is a close second place though.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15405872
> 
> 
> The upcoming Oppo BDP-83 will have better scaling/deinterlacing solution from ABT when comparing it to the players implementing Reon. Reon is a close second place though.



I assume you are beta testing the unit. I've read info. on it in other threads. I've read it will upconvert sd via HDMI to 1080p/60 (doesn't say it will do it to 24ps) and you can force the unit to output to 1080p/24. So doesn't it actually upconvert sd to 1080p/24 as the HD-XA2? I'm not sure if the post in the other thread was corrct or not, but I know it was early info. on the unit, it may have changed by now.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/15406500
> 
> 
> I assume you are beta testing the unit. I've read info. on it in other threads. I've read it will upconvert sd via HDMI to 1080p/60 (doesn't say it will do it to 24ps) and you can force the unit to output to 1080p/24. So doesn't it actually upconvert sd to 1080p/24 as the HD-XA2? I'm not sure if the post in the other thread was corrct or not, but I know it was early info. on the unit, it may have changed by now.



1080/24 for sd, yes.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15406560
> 
> 
> 1080/24 for sd, yes.



Looks like you don't have to be a Neuromancer wanna-b any more.

So now I'm a smarty-pants wanna b


----------



## Smarty-pants




----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15406560
> 
> 
> 1080/24 for sd, yes.



I thought all SDs were 60i not 24p.


----------



## Gary J

Playing back SD DVD at 24p is problematic for any player so do not expect it to work all that well.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15407611
> 
> 
> Playing back SD DVD at 24p is problematic for any player so do not expect it to work all that well.



That's what I thought because every time I've tried it, the motion is jerky and unnatural.


----------



## Smarty-pants

You guys must not be familiar at all with Oppo. Their previous sd-dvd players have not incorperated 24fps playbck for sd-dvd, but their new universal BR player will. ...and 1080p/24 for sd-dvd is NOT problematic. Smooth as butta...










Of course to inplement it, your display has to be 24fps compatable.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15407787
> 
> 
> You guys must not be familiar at all with Oppo. Their previous sd-dvd players have not incorperated 24fps playbck for sd-dvd, but their new universal BR player will. ...and 1080p/24 for sd-dvd is NOT problematic. Smooth as butta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course to inplement it, your display has to be 24fps compatable.



Looks like Smarty-pants is correct. I like the fact it is also SACD/DVD Audio as well. It' can't play HDs though....









http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...blu-ray-player


----------



## Gary J

How does he know it will work well since, as he says, they have not done it?







480i/30 -> 1080p/24 is not trivial.


Also the price is more than twice that of the Panasonic BD-35 and not that many care about the all-but-dead audio formats.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15407948
> 
> 
> How does he know it will work well since, as he says, they have not done it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480i/30 -> 1080p/24 is not trivial.
> 
> 
> Also the price is more than twice that of the Panasonic BD-35 and not that many care about the all-but-dead audio formats.



I know it works because I have one














.

If a budget/cheap player that only does BR playback is what you need, the BDP-83 is not for you.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15408038
> 
> 
> I know it works because I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If a budget/cheap player that only does BR playback is what you need, the BDP-83 is not for you.



You're right, it's not for me because my DVDO VP-50 does better than any player ever could.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15408091
> 
> 
> You're right, it's not for me because my DVDO VP-50 does better than any player ever could.



The VP-50 is great, but it's not just scaling that makes the BDP-83 trump most other players. ...but, I digress as this is not the place for an extended discussion for this topic.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15407611
> 
> 
> Playing back SD DVD at 24p is problematic for any player so do not expect it to work all that well.



I have to say most of my sd discs look great at 1080p/24fps, a few don't so then I just change the XA2 to 60fps.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15408130
> 
> 
> The VP-50 is great, but it's not just scaling that makes the BDP-83 trump most other players. ...but, I digress as this is not the place for an extended discussion for this topic.



There is a little thing called de-interlacing also.


Have you read your NDA lately?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15408470
> 
> 
> There is a little thing called de-interlacing also.
> 
> 
> Have you read your NDA lately?



Deinterlacing is steller on this player. It's basically the same scaling and deinterlacing as what is in your VP-50.


Hey, there's only room for one Smarty-pants on this forum







. I'm well aware of what my NDA does and doesn't prohibit me from discussing







.


----------



## Gary J

The de-interlacers and scalers in sources and displays are becoming so good these days it is all becoming less relevant anyway. The XA-2 or BD-35 is fine for most people. Players costing twice what they should and VPs are niche products.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15408680
> 
> 
> The de-interlacers and scalers in sources and displays are becoming so good these days it is all becoming less relevant anyway. The XA-2 or BD-35 is fine for most people. Players costing twice what they should and VPs are niche products.



Well Gary, who am I to say niche or no niche [/shrugshoulders].

I can tell you one thing though, this player will sell like hotcakes when it's released.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15408718
> 
> 
> I can tell you one thing though, this player will sell like hotcakes when it's released.



I don't think anyone can know that esp,. in this economy.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15408789
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can know that esp,. in this economy.



We do know it to some extent. Oppo is going to do an Early Adoption Program soon, and potential buyers are already beating down the door (at least with emails and phone calls anyway).


----------



## Gary J

Yeah, the operative words being Early Adopt...


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15409008
> 
> 
> Yeah, the operative words being Early Adopt...



At least they have a formal program for some people that would rather not wait. Not like the other companies that release products that are "final" and then us "early adopter" or "beta testers" find problems and maybe if the companies decide to they will fix them. Oppo customer service has always been top notch and I don't expect that to change any time soon. Same can't be said for most other companies. Oppo has people testing the unit now, not even started the early adoption yet. If more companies did this I think the consumer would greatly benefit. More people would be willing to buy and then prices would come down. People spending less money on some blu-ray players may find themselves with unplayable discs as they may not be able to get firmware updates for their units. So they may have an expensive doorstop instead of a bargain. Features aren't the only selling point, it's how a company will back their product. I bought the XA2 early as well as the Onkyo 905 both for big bucks. At least Toshiba finally got everything straight and I love my XA2. Onkyo is another matter. I'm not hesitating to go for the early adoption of the Oppo and I already have the Panasonic BD30. I don't play sd discs on the BD30, only on the XA2 due to a big difference in upconversion. This Oppo is going to upconvert as well as if not better than the XA2 so it is something I must have given the size of my sd collection. One never knows how long the XA2 will last but at least I have 2 of them.


Smarty-pants: that one off the cuff comment in the blu-ray software special buys thread is what clued me into this Oppo, thanks.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Ummm... you're welcome.









The player is incredible. No cure for cancer, but incredible non_the_less.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/15409535
> 
> 
> At least they have a formal program for some people that would rather not wait. Not like the other companies that release products that are "final" and then us "early adopter" or "beta testers" find problems and maybe if the companies decide to they will fix them.



If you think this is going to be different because of some formal program good luck with that. Consumers electronic products are computers and computers have bugs because they are programed by people. In 30 years of programming the closest thing I saw to bug free was the IBM mainframe operating system. I am a tester for the DVDO Edge. Many products have "formal programs" - nothing new there. Here is a clue from the link-


"Oppo says that *their engineers are working overtime to provide* BD Profile 2.0 (BD-Live) and audio decoding of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD by the time the release players will ship."


Ha! There will be bugs!


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15410107
> 
> 
> If you think this is going to be different because of some formal program good luck with that. Consumers electronic products are computers and computers have bugs because they are programed by people. In 30 years of programming the closest thing I saw to bug free was the IBM mainframe operating system. I am a tester for the DVDO Edge. Many products have "formal programs" - nothing new there. Here is a clue from the link-
> 
> 
> "Oppo says that *their engineers are working overtime to provide* BD Profile 2.0 (BD-Live) and audio decoding of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD by the time the release players will ship."
> 
> 
> Ha! There will be bugs!



I'm not saying there may not be bugs, the difference is the desire and ability of the company to correct these bugs when they are found. The XA2 had a major bug that presented with the 2.8 firmware and for some time Toshiba said there wasn't a problem. I suppose it had a lot to do with the fact that it was about that time the HD-Blu-ray war was over. I can't tell you how many times I called about correcting it, emailed some people who knew some people, etc. So they corrected the problem, finally. Some might say they didn't need to since HD no longer in production, but it is a matter of customer service and backing their product. Blu-ray should be around for some time and people who are getting these cheaper units, some from well known companies, may be SOL when it comes to firmware updates. I'd rather pay more to have a company support a product then "save" money on something just because it is cheaper.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not saying there may not be bugs, the difference is the desire and ability of the company to correct these bugs when they are found.



Exactly. Of course there will be bugs. First of all, that's what the beta testers are for. ...and, IF any bugs arise in the final consumer product, Oppo will work diligently to fix it as soon as possible, not pass the buck or ignore it till the complaining customers just go away. This is why Oppo is known for their top notch customer service and support.


----------



## crussell1492

Has anyone found a Blue-Ray player that does SD Upconvert that is as good as the XA2. I know that somone will say to post this question in the BR forum, but I specifically want to know if any XA2 owners have found a BR player that they feel can touch the XA2 on upconvert.

thanks


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/15415088
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a Blue-Ray player that does SD Upconvert that is as good as the XA2. I know that somone will say to post this question in the BR forum, but I specifically want to know if any XA2 owners have found a BR player that they feel can touch the XA2 on upconvert.
> 
> thanks



Beta testers have reported the Oppo BDP-83 upconverts slightly better than the XA2. It uses an Anchor Bay video processor. It isn't available for purchase yet (unfortunately).


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492* /forum/post/15415088
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a Blue-Ray player that does SD Upconvert that is as good as the XA2. I know that somone will say to post this question in the BR forum, but I specifically want to know if any XA2 owners have found a BR player that they feel can touch the XA2 on upconvert.
> 
> thanks



The Samsung BD-P2500/2550 reportedly has excellent SD upconverting since it uses the same Silicon Optix HQV video processor chipset. Available at many retailers and BB for $299 and up currently.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/15201198
> 
> 
> . . . I have also capitulated. On Sunday, I went Blu. My new and very inexpensive Panny DMP-BD35 displays great and boots and responds much faster than the XA2.
> 
> 
> What would you guys advise as the best way to offload my XA2? I have the impression people with large HD DVD collections are after them as backup hardware. (I have only a small HD DVD collection and am willing to write off the format here and now.) Will my return be worth my time if I sell the XA2 on eBay or craigslist? Or is it destined for the electronics recycler?



I recommend Amazon Marketplace . . .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15399494
> 
> 
> Anyone think $275 is a good price for a used XA2? Guy has had it for a year or so, used around 25 times . . .



. . . where, as of this typing, the least expensive of eight currently available decks is $340. So yes I think $275 is a good price. You've seen the ebullient comments here about it being the best HD DVD player made, so it has retained some value.


----------



## Paul.R.S

As Rush says, "Big Thank You's go around the world": thanks much to bakpakva, Humanoid1, Splotto, bweissman, miata, ihifi, brinyhenry and a few others for a discussion of XA2 fan noise issues starting around post 2672 .


Got the XA2 in September 2007 (a July 2007 manuf date; built in China). Last night heretofore noticeable but tolerable fan noise became a roar upon turning on the deck. Googled around and found this thread; adjusted the tightness of the screws and the noise level has returned to previous levels. Hopefully this is a semi-permanent solution but if not, thanks to ihifi, I have model number info on what to possibly replace the fan with (something I've done before on my ancient PC).


----------



## FuneralDancer

how does the XA2's upconversion compare to the XDE? I've seen some posts saying the XA2 edges the XDE.. im just curious









I own the XDE and think its a sweet upconverter!


----------



## Gary J

Wtf xde?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15505565
> 
> 
> Wtf xde?



eXtended Detail Enhancement. Toshiba's last ditch effort to say upscaled DVD's are good enough to compete with BD's? That's my guess.


----------



## FuneralDancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15506213
> 
> 
> eXtended Detail Enhancement. Toshiba's last ditch effort to say upscaled DVD's are good enough to compete with BD's? That's my guess.



dunno what some of the Tosh guys have been smoking... hehe.


does anyone know, though ?? How the XA2 VS XDE..


----------



## scottyb

I think the XDE is just an upscaling DVD player that is comparative to the quality of the XA2. The XA2 was and still is one of the best at upscaling so it's marketed to the buyers that don't want to spend the $$ on HD and an outdated product.


Scott


----------



## gtaylor74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuneralDancer* /forum/post/15514920
> 
> 
> dunno what some of the Tosh guys have been smoking... hehe.
> 
> 
> does anyone know, though ?? How the XA2 VS XDE..



I had the XDE for about two weeks and I have two XA2's. The XDE's Sharp mode cleary outdoes the XA2. It really does do a great job of enchancing the pictures image, sometimes too good. I found that the XDE's modes resulted in some nasty things occuring in the image. For example, I played my old DVD of U-571, and in all of the XDE's enchancment modes, it brough out several nasty looking artifacts that looked like macroblocking. The XA2's image was steady as a rock with no artifacts presented. I also saw this on a few other DVD's that I have. So while the XDE does do a good job of bringing our far more detail than the XA2, it can also increase the image to be unnatural and cause artifacting. At the end of the day, I sent back the XDE and stayed with the XA2. Overall, I just found the XA2's image to be more natural and filmlike and am happy with my decision.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtaylor74* /forum/post/15516469
> 
> 
> I had the XDE for about two weeks and I have two XA2's. The XDE's Sharp mode cleary outdoes the XA2. It really does do a great job of enchancing the pictures image, sometimes too good. I found that the XDE's modes resulted in some nasty things occuring in the image. For example, I played my old DVD of U-571, and in all of the XDE's enchancment modes, it brough out several nasty looking artifacts that looked like macroblocking. The XA2's image was steady as a rock with no artifacts presented. I also saw this on a few other DVD's that I have. So while the XDE does do a good job of bringing our far more detail than the XA2, it can also increase the image to be unnatural and cause artifacting. At the end of the day, I sent back the XDE and stayed with the XA2. Overall, I just found the XA2's image to be more natural and filmlike and am happy with my decision.



Wow. No mention of an Oppo player in there. Seems like you are looking for the best PQ quality possible for SD. The ABT VRS in the Oppo DV-983H and the soon_to_be_released BDP-83 out-does the Reon in the XA2. The 983 is discontinued now, but you may be able to still find one somewhere.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/15516569
> 
> 
> Wow. No mention of an Oppo player in there.



A $500-$700 SD DVD player? No surprise.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15517086
> 
> 
> A $500-$700 SD DVD player? No surprise.



My new Samsung DLP TV replacing my Sony XBR4 supposedly does not do 5:5 pull down on 24fps material even though it is 120hz (the Sony does).


If anybody has done research on which TVs will do a true 5:5 pull down there is a wealth of conflicting and confusing information on the web. Even Samsung techs don't agree.


So...if my TV does conversion to 60hz of 24fps discs, is the 3:2 pulldown on the Toshiba a better way to go than my TV? That is to say the Toshiba has good marks in just about every category, but I don't recall reading how well it would do if set for 1080P/60hz with HD discs encoded with 24fps.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15517086
> 
> 
> A $500-$700 SD DVD player? No surprise.



Where the heck are you getting those prices from?










The new upcoming BDP-83 will feature everything needed for Blu-ray playback, including BD Live / 7.1 MCH analog output / internal decoding of DTS-HD/MA, superior[/b] scaling and deinterlacing for standard def via VRS from Anchor Bay Technologies, Dvd-Audio and SACD decoding, extended support for audio codecs, dual USB inputs, "source direct" mode, backlit OEM remote, and much more.

It is estimated to retail for $499-$600.


The previous SD universal player, the DV-983H, retailed for $399. So I'm not sure why you are posting those prices. Next time please do not post speculation as fact. Thanks.


----------



## Gary J

Sorry, was looking for the XA-2 thread...


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15517086
> 
> 
> A $500-$700 SD DVD player? No surprise.



Sorry, was looking for the XA2 thread...


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary j* /forum/post/15517573
> 
> 
> sorry, was looking for the xa-2 thread...



Really


----------



## FuneralDancer

can anyone share their settings for Picture mode for SD DVD upconversion? Right now I have all the stuff set on On but i haven't messed with the colour, brightness, etc. I recently got this when I sold my A3 for $85 and I put in the rest ($165) for a gently used XA2!


----------



## Gary J

It varies with your display and how it is calibrated. Use *this* software and you will get it perfectly.


----------



## FuneralDancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15714635
> 
> 
> It varies with your display and how it is calibrated. Use *this* software and you will get it perfectly.



spanx for the info







i'll look into it for sure. care to share yer personal settings with me?


----------



## Gary J

Once again, proper brightness and contrast is calibrated to a particular display and its settings. My XA-2 settings could look awful on your display.


----------



## FuneralDancer

edit: makin my own thread


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakpakva* /forum/post/12679653
> 
> 
> The fan is thinner, which isn't an issue. I did run into some problems locating the 2-pin connector, so I ended up slicing the leads from an older video card fan to the end of the new fan leads. The mounting holes are not self tapping on the new fan, like they are on the Delta, so I had to go with #6 nuts and bolts x 1 ". The main problem was that there is still a lot of air movement noise coming from the fan, although the whine is gone.
> 
> 
> I added a couple of pictures to my blog and will do more experimentation this weekend. Not really sure this belongs in the owner's thread, XA2 noise poll thread, or the mod thread. I just need to pick one and post there rather than a lot of cross posting.



I know the post quoted above is quite old, but I just got around to replacing the fan in my XA2 and thought I'd post how it went. Unlike you, I just cut the old fan's leads off and slipped some heat shrink over each lead before soldering them to the new fan. Then slid the heat shrink over the soldered areas and heated. Mounted the fan with two screws and nuts I had on-hand and fired her up. As you stated, there is still some noise from the air flow, but the whine is gone. Also, I could not put my hand on top of the case after the unit was running for more than a few minutes and now I can put it on an leave it. It is still quite warm, but much better than it was.


I'm happy I made the swap. Thanks for doing the research you did and providing the source information for the replacement fan!


----------



## Paul.R.S

Thx for posting bakpakva's quoted text, regardless of how long ago it was. This is a ongoing concern. I missed that reference to an XA2 noise poll thread when I first read this thread. Just went and read that, voted and got some more good info.


----------



## sharkcohen

Anyone with an XA2 and the Star Trek The Motion Picture DVD? If yes, could you please check something for me? At 1080p60, or 1080i, at timestamp 39:03, as the Enterprise is flying by Jupiter, does the ship stutter badly like the player is dropping frames? This is happening to me at any resolution except 1080p24. I know it isn't the disc because I tried it in my ps3 at 1080p60 and the ship passes by smoothly. The dropped frames behavior is repeatable, the ship stutters in the exact same spots each time I play it. It does it at 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p60.


I'd just play it at 1080p24, but this produces bad combing artifacts with this disc.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15818259
> 
> 
> Anyone with an XA2 and the Star Trek The Motion Picture DVD? If yes, could you please check something for me? At 1080p60, or 1080i, at timestamp 39:03, as the Enterprise is flying by Jupiter, does the ship stutter badly like the player is dropping frames? This is happening to me at any resolution except 1080p24. I know it isn't the disc because I tried it in my ps3 at 1080p60 and the ship passes by smoothly. The dropped frames behavior is repeatable, the ship stutters in the exact same spots each time I play it. It does it at 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p60.
> 
> 
> I'd just play it at 1080p24, but this produces bad combing artifacts with this disc.



I went and dug that disc out, boy it's been a while since I watched that! Seems a bit dated to be sure. Mine didn't stutter in that location at 1080i.


You know, it could actually be the disc. I had a Supernatural disc freeze up on my XA2 and my Onkyo 805 in the same place, while it didn't happen on my Oppo 981HD. I had the disc set replaced through Amazon and the replacement disc didn't freeze on either.


Tried updating to 4.0 yet? Worth a shot I think.


----------



## sharkcohen

Thanks for checking. It's either the player or the disc, and I haven't really seen this happening with other discs. Yes, I've tried both 2.7 and 4.0. I'll grab a copy from netflix and see if it does it.


----------



## electronics craz

my xa2 when bitstreams dolby digital plus has drop outs every 2-3 minutes.anyone else encounter this.all other plays fine


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/15826797
> 
> 
> my xa2 when bitstreams dolby digital plus has drop outs every 2-3 minutes.anyone else encounter this.all other plays fine



I've never had a dropout from my XA2 on any source while bitstreaming. Most of my HD DVDs are DD+ with a couple of True-HD. What receiver do you have (I have a Denon 3808CI)?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronics craz* /forum/post/15826797
> 
> 
> my xa2 when bitstreams dolby digital plus has drop outs every 2-3 minutes.anyone else encounter this.all other plays fine



I know it's a known issue with some Pioneer receivers. I have a Yamaha RX-V3800 and have never had DD+ drop out. Fallback is to let XA2 decode the soundtrack. A pain in the butt, but if your remote control is capable of macros you could do it that way. I change the frame rate on the XA2with a macro.


----------



## electronics craz

i have a pioneer 01 elite reciever


----------



## bnolen

My XA2 has stopped working for SD-DVDs. HD-DVD play fine. I'm using software version 4.0. I've tried re-initializing the unit with no success. I appreciate any input or help to correct this issue.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/15854232
> 
> 
> Just a thought here about the 4.0 FW update. Being naturally skeptical, does anyone think that Toshiba may have initiated a "time bomb" in the firmware that after so many on/cycles it would cause a "problem"? Then a person would want to go and buy another DVD player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only thought of this since Radio Shack did this very thing years ago with PCs they sold. After about 2 years a message appeared on the screen and told owners it was time to "update" their computer at Radio Shack. You could ignore it for so long, then after awhile you couldn't finish a boot up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... just thinking........



Are you sure about that Radio Shack story? Seems like there would be more to that. They would have too many lawsuits from such nonsense. I find it impossible to believe.


No way Toshiba placed a "time bomb" in their firmware. People would find out and it would trash Toshiba's name for everything. There's just not a chance for something like that to happen.


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/15855324
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that Radio Shack story? Seems like there would be more to that. They would have too many lawsuits from such nonsense. I find it impossible to believe.
> 
> 
> No way Toshiba placed a "time bomb" in their firmware. People would find out and it would trash Toshiba's name for everything. There's just not a chance for something like that to happen.



I won't say not a chance. The chance is slim and none. And Slim just left town.


----------



## Gary J

Well there was the whole Sony root kit thing.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15855581
> 
> 
> Well there was the whole Sony root kit thing.



Hmmm...Sony=BluRay


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/15856743
> 
> 
> I am very sure about it. I worked on PCs for a living at that time and got the thing from my brother. It showed up in the BIOS as a type of "Illegal I/O device error". They modified the BIOS for a use with a custom expansion memory card and manifested it self as a memory card error. If you pulled the card out, you still couldn't boot the PC because the BIOS was looking for it. There was a bit more to it than that , but essentially that's what they did.



You mentioned in your earlier post something about being "naturally skeptical". I think some of us here have that same healthy skepticism when it comes to stories like the one you presented regarding Radio Shack.


Can you provide a link or article that can corroborate what you are stating? Surely someone credible has written about it by now.


Thanks.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/15857686
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link or article that can corroborate what you are stating? Surely someone credible has written about it by now.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Please, don't encourage more of these paranoid delusional conspiracy theories. In the extremely unlikely case he can dredge up something vaguely credible on the stupidity of Radio Shack, what does that have anything to do with Toshiba?


It's already been pointed out the supreme illogic of any manufacturer deliberately sabotaging their products. Would such a stupid strategy induce you to re-purchase their product?!


What exactly is the point of this off-topic march into fantasyland?


Larry


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/15858690
> 
> 
> Please, don't encourage more of these paranoid delusional conspiracy theories. In the extremely unlikely case he can dredge up something vaguely credible on the stupidity of Radio Shack, what does that have anything to do with Toshiba?
> 
> 
> It's already been pointed out the supreme illogic of any manufacturer deliberately sabotaging their products. Would such a stupid strategy induce you to re-purchase their product?!
> 
> 
> What exactly is the point of this off-topic march into fantasyland?
> 
> 
> Larry



Larry,


I see you read between the lines in my post. Well said.


----------



## qz3fwd

I am the proud new owner of a brand new HD-XA2!

Should have it next week.


----------



## sharkcohen

It's a good player, enjoy!


----------



## Phase700B

I agree. Why ask the questions to begin with. Sorry I even mentioned it.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15818259
> 
> 
> Anyone with an XA2 and the Star Trek The Motion Picture DVD? If yes, could you please check something for me? At 1080p60, or 1080i, at timestamp 39:03, as the Enterprise is flying by Jupiter, does the ship stutter badly like the player is dropping frames? This is happening to me at any resolution except 1080p24. I know it isn't the disc because I tried it in my ps3 at 1080p60 and the ship passes by smoothly. The dropped frames behavior is repeatable, the ship stutters in the exact same spots each time I play it. It does it at 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p60.
> 
> 
> I'd just play it at 1080p24, but this produces bad combing artifacts with this disc.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/15823766
> 
> 
> I went and dug that disc out, boy it's been a while since I watched that! Seems a bit dated to be sure. Mine didn't stutter in that location at 1080i.
> 
> 
> You know, it could actually be the disc. I had a Supernatural disc freeze up on my XA2 and my Onkyo 805 in the same place, while it didn't happen on my Oppo 981HD. I had the disc set replaced through Amazon and the replacement disc didn't freeze on either.
> 
> 
> Tried updating to 4.0 yet? Worth a shot I think.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15824651
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking. It's either the player or the disc, and I haven't really seen this happening with other discs. Yes, I've tried both 2.7 and 4.0. I'll grab a copy from netflix and see if it does it.



I just tried another copy of this disc, and sadly it still exhibits the behavior. I'm going to need to watch some more discs, particularly HD DVDs, to see if this is a systemic problem with my player.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15862499
> 
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a brand new HD-XA2!
> 
> Should have it next week.



Just curious: where did you find a brand new (as in, unopened original retail box?) player?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/15867115
> 
> 
> Just curious: where did you find a brand new (as in, unopened original retail box?) player?



Yes do tell.


----------



## GmanAVS

hehe... well I have an unopened XA2 and A35 in my basement.... just in case my current Dec 2006 build (Made in Japan) XA2 decides to kick the bucket


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GmanAVS* /forum/post/15867235
> 
> 
> hehe... well I have an unopened XA2 and A35 in my basement.... just in case my current Dec 2006 build (Made in Japan) XA2 decides to kick the bucket



What if they're defective? You won't know until after you open and test them. The XA2 is known to have the 1080p shutdown bug. I know I had 2 NIB XA2's from value electronics when they last sold them. One had the bug. Exchanging it (when Toshiba was fully stocked) was the only way to get a NIB replacement. I would constantly wonder about that, so I wouldn't be able to keep an unopened player.


----------



## GmanAVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/15868049
> 
> 
> What if they're defective? You won't know until after you open and test them. The XA2 is known to have the 1080p shutdown bug. I know I had 2 NIB XA2's from value electronics when they last sold them. One had the bug. Exchanging it (when Toshiba was fully stocked) was the only way to get a NIB replacement. I would constantly wonder about that, so I wouldn't be able to keep an unopened player.



OK, so I opened both last night.










Updated both to most recent fw (through the Ethernet port)










Played several clips of different HD DVD titles.... not a sinle glitch










Repacked them and back in the basement under the section of the family room crawl space (house temperature and dry year round)










Now am wondering if I'll ever have to use them.... my original XA2 keeps pllaying flawlessly










Gman


----------



## qz3fwd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/15867115
> 
> 
> Just curious: where did you find a brand new (as in, unopened original retail box?) player?




HeHe, thats going to cost you.

But seriously, it will be delivered tomorrow.

Should be brand new unopened retail box (non-refurb).


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/15889748
> 
> 
> HeHe, thats going to cost you.
> 
> But seriously, it will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Should be brand new unopened retail box (non-refurb).



Is it a state secret? Why? And if so, why are you posting (gloating?) about it . . . in a "owners"/users thread . . . that largely concerns player operational issues, not undisclosable sources of acquiring the player in the first place?










"But seriously," indeed.


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/15894787
> 
> 
> Is it a state secret? Why? And if so, why are you posting (gloating?) about it . . . in a "owners"/users thread . . . that largely concerns player operational issues, not undisclosable sources of acquiring the player in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But seriously," indeed.



Yes that was a strange response from qz3fwd...


I actually saw one on Craigslist about a week ago. I cannot remember what city but it did surprise me that it was listed as a NIB XA2 for a low price.


----------



## qz3fwd

Dont get your panties bunched up-it was a joke.


I got it from Amazon and it arrived last night.

Havent opened it yet-that will be tonight after work.


----------



## Paul.R.S

I wear boxers, thanks.


Interesting that you got a New deck via Amazon Marketplace. I check those listings periodically (and sell various goodies through my Marketplace "store") and have never seen a listing for a New one, always Like New on down in quality. Congrats to you.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/15907166
> 
> 
> I wear boxers, thanks.
> 
> 
> Interesting that you got a New deck via Amazon Marketplace. I check those listings periodically (and sell various goodies through my Marketplace "store") and have never seen a listing for a New one, always Like New on down in quality. Congrats to you.



Kmart.com has one for $299 shipped.


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/15907390
> 
> 
> Kmart.com has one for $299 shipped.



Thats an A2 not XA2


----------



## Paul.R.S

Thanks, Canary--was about to "say" . . . I'm not finding an XA2 at their site.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/15907166
> 
> 
> I wear boxers, thanks.
> 
> 
> Interesting that you got a New deck via Amazon Marketplace. I check those listings periodically (and sell various goodies through my Marketplace "store") and have never seen a listing for a New one, always Like New on down in quality. Congrats to you.



I've seen new XA2's show up there a few months back for over $1,100. Not a very reasonable price, but someone somewhere must think so I suppose. They seem to sell eventually.


----------



## IIDXHolic

Damn and I bought mine for 40 dollars at a swap meet. seems like I got a deal, when I though I was the one getting robbed


----------



## carledwards

Just a quick update to say that I've had my XA2 for over a year now and it's been flawless. Mine was a refurb from Overstock. I've pretty much bought everything of even remote interest on HD-DVD and lately, those $5 Amazon deals have been hard to beat!










So I've compiled a nice HD library and the player is excellent. Good A/V value, I'd say.










PS: I do have a like-new A30 in a box for future, backup purposes. It works, too. I used it prior to getting the XA2.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carledwards* /forum/post/16041796
> 
> 
> Just a quick update to say that I've had my XA2 for over a year now and it's been flawless. Mine was a refurb from Overstock. I've pretty much bought everything of even remote interest on HD-DVD and lately, those $5 Amazon deals have been hard to beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've compiled a nice HD library and the player is excellent. Good A/V value, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I do have a like-new A30 in a box for future, backup purposes. It works, too. I used it prior to getting the XA2.



Is there a special link to the Amazon $5 HD DVDs?


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16041871
> 
> 
> Is there a special link to the Amazon $5 HD DVDs?



It's a seller through Amazon, shipping is through Amazon so you also get free shipping if you spend $25 or more. Here is the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html...A2Q7JFWUPSYRTJ


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/15858690
> 
> 
> Please, don't encourage more of these paranoid delusional conspiracy theories. In the extremely unlikely case he can dredge up something vaguely credible on the stupidity of Radio Shack, what does that have anything to do with Toshiba?
> 
> 
> It's already been pointed out the supreme illogic of any manufacturer deliberately sabotaging their products. Would such a stupid strategy induce you to re-purchase their product?!
> 
> 
> What exactly is the point of this off-topic march into fantasyland?
> 
> 
> Larry



If I could continue off topic a bit more...


I wouldn't exactly call it a march into fantasyland. I had a microwave oven fail mysteriously on day 366 of a 365 day warranty. I don't even want to think about the odds of that happening as a result of parts malfunction. Instead, it goes by another name - 'planned obsolescence'.


As for sabotaging products... how about keeping the revenue stream rolling in. While this incident didn't keep me from purchasing another - same make and model - I did it more for finding out if it does it again. Since the microwave didn't cost me anything directly and was relatively inexpensive, I thought it would be an interesting observation if it does.


While I agree this pactice is not and should not be standard, or even acceptable behavior, or barely practiced, I would not put it past some less ethically inclined manufacturers in various parts of the world, stamping out consumer electronics. Plus, a "time-bomb" is very easy to trigger and would be very difficult to prove - short of taking the time to reverse engineer the firmware. Something even Consumer Reports is not likely to do. And, given these economically challenging times makes the practice at least more tempting.


Just my .02.


redjr...


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/16044182
> 
> 
> If I could continue off topic a bit more...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call it a march into fantasyland. I had a microwave oven fail mysteriously on day 366 of a 365 day warranty. I don't even want to think about the odds of that happening as a result of parts malfunction. Instead, it goes by another name - 'planned obsolescence'.
> 
> 
> As for sabotaging products... how about keeping the revenue stream rolling in. While this incident didn't keep me from purchasing another - same make and model - I did it more for finding out if it does it again. Since the microwave didn't cost me anything directly and was relatively inexpensive, I thought it would be an interesting observation if it does.
> 
> 
> While I agree this pactice is not and should not be standard, or even acceptable behavior, or barely practiced, I would not put it past some less ethically inclined manufacturers in various parts of the world, stamping out consumer electronics. Plus, a "time-bomb" is very easy to trigger and would be very difficult to prove - short of taking the time to reverse engineer the firmware. Something even Consumer Reports is not likely to do. And, given these economically challenging times makes the practice at least more tempting.
> 
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> 
> redjr...



Well my Toshiba SD 2107 bought back in 1999 is still in use today after lending it to one friend for a couple years and finally giving it to another for use up at his cabin.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16044221
> 
> 
> Well my Toshiba SD 2107 bought back in 1999 is still in use today after lending it to one friend for a couple years and finally giving it to another for use up at his cabin.



You sure? I thought I bought mine in '96.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16044221
> 
> 
> Well my Toshiba SD 2107 bought back in 1999 is still in use today after lending it to one friend for a couple years and finally giving it to another for use up at his cabin.



Yes indeed. I have an XA1 that's been performing beautifully for over 2 yrs now. I have a second XA1 and an XA2(used in my VA apt while on business). It works flawlessly too, but is stricken by the shut-down bug. I've just learned to cycle up the player first before switching the HD monitor input. Works perfectly every time.


redjr...


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16044244
> 
> 
> You sure? I thought I bought mine in '96.



Maybe it was '98, but it was a cool unit and made it into "obsolescence" rather than break down.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/16044182
> 
> 
> If I could continue off topic a bit more...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call it a march into fantasyland. I had a microwave oven fail mysteriously on day 366 of a 365 day warranty. I don't even want to think about the odds of that happening as a result of parts malfunction. Instead, it goes by another name - 'planned obsolescence'.
> 
> 
> As for sabotaging products... how about keeping the revenue stream rolling in. While this incident didn't keep me from purchasing another - same make and model - I did it more for finding out if it does it again. Since the microwave didn't cost me anything directly and was relatively inexpensive, I thought it would be an interesting observation if it does.
> 
> 
> While I agree this pactice is not and should not be standard, or even acceptable behavior, or barely practiced, I would not put it past some less ethically inclined manufacturers in various parts of the world, stamping out consumer electronics. Plus, a "time-bomb" is very easy to trigger and would be very difficult to prove - short of taking the time to reverse engineer the firmware. Something even Consumer Reports is not likely to do. And, given these economically challenging times makes the practice at least more tempting.
> 
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> 
> redjr...



Hi,


I repeat, those individuals who insist on conspiracy theories at every turn are living in a paranoid delusional fantasyland.


Such a practice of deliberately sabotaging a company's own products only gives other manufacturers a competitive advantage.


Sure it provides revenue streams, but to other competing products. It's just plain stupid, particularly in these economically challenging times where viable companies need to demonstrate the superior quality of their products.


Do us all a favor and take these absurd and unproductive off-topic theories to another thread, or better yet, take them to another website entirely.


Just my .02.


Larry


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/16045330
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I repeat, those individuals who insist on conspiracy theories at every turn are living in a paranoid delusional fantasyland.
> 
> 
> Such a practice of deliberately sabotaging a company's own products only gives other manufacturers a competitive advantage.
> 
> 
> Sure it provides revenue streams, but to other competing products. It's just plain stupid, particularly in these economically challenging times where viable companies need to demonstrate the superior quality of their products.
> 
> 
> Do us all a favor and take these absurd and unproductive off-topic theories to another thread, or better yet, take them to another website entirely.
> 
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> 
> Larry



We get your point Larry. You don't have to insist that those whom believe the practice MAY go on are delusional or paranoid. You're just trying to stoke the fire and be argumentative. There doesn't have to be any name calling in stating your case.










redjr...


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr* /forum/post/16046563
> 
> 
> We get your point Larry. You don't have to insist that those whom believe the practice MAY go on are delusional or paranoid. You're just trying to stoke the fire and be argumentative. There doesn't have to be any name calling in stating your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redjr...



Hi,


I apologize if I offended you or the original poster. However, surely you and he should be able to follow more reasonable lines of thought and recognize that products can fail or have bugs without succumbing to an unsupported and far-fetched theory involving a conspiracy by ethically challenged manufacturers.


I would like to remind you that this is a Toshiba thread. Neither you or the original poster have produced one shred of evidence to support this flight of fantasy that Toshiba may have sabotaged their own products via a "time bomb" in the firmware. Nor have you provided a logical argument on how, by deliberately compromising the quality of their products, Toshiba is supposed to improve their profitability or viability.


I ask you again, please cease these unproductive, off-topic fabrications.


Larry


----------



## yellowcanary73

My XA2 grew legs and hitched a ride to my bedroom.


----------



## JNieves

My XA2 tries to hit on my wife when I'm not in the house.


----------



## skeet25

I have a 1-year old refurb XA2, which I'm now concluding has a hardware problem with HDMI sync'ing up to the display. Initially, I had it connected to my BenQ 8700+ projector, and it would take multiple power cycles before it would sync up and display an image. Since the BenQ is 4 years old, I attributed this to HDCP handshake issues with older equipment.


Now I have a Pioneer FPJ1, and the problem is still there, but worse. Now it takes more power cycles for sync up to happen. Maybe this is related to 1080p/24 whereas with the BenQ I was driving 720p...


I've tried:

different HDMI cables

different power up sequence, i.e. pj first then XA2, XA2 then pj

powering up XA2 with the pj selecting a different HDMI input, then switching, etc.


So far, no luck.


I'm running 4.0 firmware. Any suggestions anybody?


Is Toshiba still repairing XA2? How much for out-of-warranty work?


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeet25* /forum/post/16066842
> 
> 
> I have a 1-year old refurb XA2, which I'm now concluding has a hardware problem with HDMI sync'ing up to the display. Initially, I had it connected to my BenQ 8700+ projector, and it would take multiple power cycles before it would sync up and display an image. Since the BenQ is 4 years old, I attributed this to HDCP handshake issues with older equipment.
> 
> 
> Now I have a Pioneer FPJ1, and the problem is still there, but worse. Now it takes more power cycles for sync up to happen. Maybe this is related to 1080p/24 whereas with the BenQ I was driving 720p...
> 
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> different HDMI cables
> 
> different power up sequence, i.e. pj first then XA2, XA2 then pj
> 
> powering up XA2 with the pj selecting a different HDMI input, then switching, etc.
> 
> 
> So far, no luck.
> 
> 
> I'm running 4.0 firmware. Any suggestions anybody?
> 
> 
> Is Toshiba still repairing XA2? How much for out-of-warranty work?




Other than initializing the XA2 to see if it changes anything I can't think of anything else you can do. You'll have to call Toshiba about it otherwise.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

I just picked up a XA2 for $179.99 Canadian! It was at London Drugs and was brand new in the box. Fricken sweeeeet deal!!!






































Proud owner of a XA2, A35, A30, Sammy 5K and LG 200, also had a Xbox addon but lent it to a friend semi-permanently.


I will be looking over the thread and probably seeking setup advice soon! Just got a new DVDO Edge as well, they should be great!


----------



## skeet25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/16069949
> 
> 
> Other than initializing the XA2 to see if it changes anything I can't think of anything else you can do. You'll have to call Toshiba about it otherwise.



Thanks for the tip. Tried it, but XA2 behaves the same.


----------



## qz3fwd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16090640
> 
> 
> I just picked up a XA2 for $179.99 Canadian! It was at London Drugs and was brand new in the box. Fricken sweeeeet deal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of a XA2, A35, A30, Sammy 5K and LG 200, also had a Xbox addon but lent it to a friend semi-permanently.
> 
> 
> I will be looking over the thread and probably seeking setup advice soon! Just got a new DVDO Edge as well, they should be great!



Did they have anymore new XA-2's?


Londons on the way to Ingersoll from Detroit as I recall...


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qz3fwd* /forum/post/16101742
> 
> 
> Did they have anymore new XA-2's?
> 
> 
> Londons on the way to Ingersoll from Detroit as I recall...



London Drugs is a chain in Western Canada. I picked this unit up in St. Albert, Alberta, Canada. I was so amazed when I found out from an Edmonton, Alberta A/V manager about it I immediately drove half an hour to pick it up. As far as a I can tell this was a one in a million. It was a replacement for an HD-A35 last year but it arrived after the format war was done so the guy asked for a blu-ray player instead. The manager had it sitting on a back shelf ever since. I only found out because I was reminicing about HD DVD with another A/V manager and he remember seeing it once when he was visiting. It may be worth trying other locations for HD-A35's or HD-XA2's as London Drugs has some higher end stuff and seems to sit on old stock at times.


----------



## Randomcreek

No deals like that here. e-bay is just a click away, so finding out how much they are fetching is so easy it's not likely right now anyone will sell one cheap. But it does happen- congratulations. I just had to pay $269 on ebay for one from someone who seemed to have taken good care of it- we'll see. I hope I don't have the problem synching up with projector, however, I would have to get rid of it as I'm replacing an XA1 that has a problem with shutting down on some disks for no reason - including the firmware upgrades! - and I'm gettin tired of dealing with bugs. Anyhow, happy to join the club and hoping to see if DVD deinterlacing with REON wows me as advertised- if so the almost 3 bills it cost me (with shipping) will be worth it. Should I expect a real difference between XA1 and XA2 with std DVDs?


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16102484
> 
> 
> Should I expect a real difference between XA1 and XA2 with std DVDs?



I did an A/B test the other night. I used a scene from "Much Ado about Nothing." The difference is almost breathtaking. Color, texture, contrast... You will be pleased.


----------



## Randomcreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/16110599
> 
> 
> I did an A/B test the other night. I used a scene from "Much Ado about Nothing." The difference is almost breathtaking. Color, texture, contrast... You will be pleased.



oh, that would be sweet- breathtaking difference should work fine. Is the difference only for Std DVDs or is the XA2 noticeably better for HD DVDs as well?? What firmware version r u running?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16114393
> 
> 
> oh, that would be sweet- breathtaking difference should work fine. Is the difference only for Std DVDs or is the XA2 noticeably better for HD DVDs as well?? What firmware version r u running?



Some say the A-35 is better than the XA2 for HD, but if you utilize the Picture Button, I think the XA2 gets the nod IMHO. I run Firmware Version 4.0 on both players.


Try these settings for starters:

Picture Button Settings


----------



## Randomcreek

I'm on the desireable 2.7 version (so I'm told). How exactly would I benefit from going to 4.0 ?




snowghost said:


> Some say the A-35 is better than the XA2 for HD, but if you utilize the Picture Button, I think the XA2 gets the nod IMHO. I run Firmware Version 4.0 on both players. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So consensus is- that no matter what firmware version you are on now, it's best to go up to 4.0 ??
> 
> 
> 
> The Toshiba rep told me that (at least regarding my XA1 that the firmware never creates any new functionality, always only improving on what is already there. WTF ?!? I knew this was BS, but let it go- he was actually really helpful. Kudos to Toshiba for supporting users now, huh.


----------



## snowghost




Randomcreek said:


> I'm on the desireable 2.7 version (so I'm told). How exactly would I benefit from going to 4.0 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16114513
> 
> 
> Some say the A-35 is better than the XA2 for HD, but if you utilize the Picture Button, I think the XA2 gets the nod IMHO. I run Firmware Version 4.0 on both players. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So consensus is- that no matter what firmware version you are on now, it's best to go up to 4.0 ??
> 
> 
> 
> The Toshiba rep told me that (at least regarding my XA1 that the firmware never creates any new functionality, always only improving on what is already there. WTF ?!? I knew this was BS, but let it go- he was actually really helpful. Kudos to Toshiba for supporting users now, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not exactly true. Version 4.0 adds an Auto Frame Rate setting in the setup menu. However, since ther format never fully got off the ground it is all but worthless as a feature. If you have it on Auto it will change the frame rate from 24fps to 60fps automatically but not the other way. Apparently future HD releases would have had some sort of flag so that the player could take advantage of switching into 24fps automatically.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wrager

I just listed mine on here for $200. It is in very good condition. How sad! I paid $1000 for it.


----------



## webphilosopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16114393
> 
> 
> oh, that would be sweet- breathtaking difference should work fine. Is the difference only for Std DVDs or is the XA2 noticeably better for HD DVDs as well?? What firmware version r u running?



The difference is primarily with SD. For HD, all of the players do a great job, depending upon your display. With my Infocus IN76, since it is not 1080p, all of my HD DVD players do a great job with HD DVD's. For other users with different displays, the XA2 will make a difference. I can say that, with my display, HD on the XA2 is a tad softer and yet smoother than on the A1 (or XA1). But both are great. I am using firmware 4.0 on the XA2 and 2.4 on the A1.


----------



## Randomcreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webphilosopher* /forum/post/16124761
> 
> 
> The difference is primarily with SD. For HD, all of the players do a great job, depending upon your display. With my Infocus IN76, since it is not 1080p, all of my HD DVD players do a great job with HD DVD's. For other users with different displays, the XA2 will make a difference. I can say that, with my display, HD on the XA2 is a tad softer and yet smoother than on the A1 (or XA1). But both are great. I am using firmware 4.0 on the XA2 and 2.4 on the A1.



Well, over last few days I've been watching a few SD movies on the XA1(using LCOS projector on 120" screen). They look good, but now that I'm used to HD DVDs the picture lacks the sharpness I've become used to. Still very nice to watch,but lacking the clarity I've now come to expect. I'll report back once I've watched these again early next week on the XA2 to let folks know if the Reon combined with 1080P/24Hz playback makes any difference. We shall see.


----------



## Randomcreek

oh and another question. I have a HD camcorder that tapes video at 1080i/60hz. Is there a way to burn these videoa to HD DVDs and then play them back on the XA2?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16125711
> 
> 
> Well, over last few days I've been watching a few SD movies on the XA1(using LCOS projector on 120" screen). They look good, but now that I'm used to HD DVDs the picture lacks the sharpness I've become used to.



480i vs. 1080p = no contest


----------



## Randomcreek

absolutely true 480i vs 1080P= no contest. I was referring to comparing the 480i std DVD picture I get now with the XA1 versus what I will get on the XA2 that has the REON processor.


----------



## Randomcreek

OK, got the XA2 yesterday and set up last night outputting at 1080p/24Hz via HDMI to JVC RS-2 projector clone. ABSOLUTELY as advertised better pic on standard definition DVDs- much sharper (yes "almost HD" picture quality is correct way to describe it IMO) The picture is not only sharper, but has more depth as well. I think it's also a bit sharper than my XA1 for HD DVDs too and (with the XA2's contrast setting at +3) I think (I have no light meter to measure) that I'm also getting blacker blacks (with both STD and HD DVDs). Soooooo needless to say I'm very pleased with XA2 after one night out. One nit is that I don't get any improvement with STD DVDs in my set up with XA2 outputting 1080i/60Hz? Can anyone explain this ? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Randomcreek

Also, other than bumping contrast on the XA2, are there any other settings I shoudl adjust to get best picture quality? What about "enhanced black" setting , on or off? Does this crush black when on?


----------



## PRO-630HD

I have a Toshiba X-A2 hddvd player hooked up to my Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver bitstreaming high res audio to the receiver where the decoding of the hi res audio is done in the receiver. For some reason hi audio will drop out for a second and then pick back up immediately about five minutes after I start a movie. It does this continually during the film roughly every 5 minutes and is quite annoying. It never happens in the same place twice so it is not the discs. Anyone else experiencing this? Can I firmware upgrade back to 3.0? I don't remember it happening before the 4.0 upgrade. The player did not do this when hooked up to my Onkyo 805.


----------



## Smarty-pants

It doesn't do it with my 805 either. Believe it or not, this could be a handshaking issue. Try experimenting with powering on your components in a different order... probably having the XA2 power on last after your display and AVR have had a chance to "lock in" before the XA2 comes into the mix. If not, then try a differnt order. This may or may not solve the problem, but it's worth trying IMO.

The problem doesn't sound like a firmware glitch. It's sounds like either a handshaking issue or a compatability issue with the SC-05.

Assuming you do not have an external vidoe processor in the (since you didn't mention it), I would try what I've listed here.


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16204610
> 
> 
> It doesn't do it with my 805 either. Believe it or not, this could be a handshaking issue. Try experimenting with powering on your components in a different order... probably having the XA2 power on last after your display and AVR have had a chance to "lock in" before the XA2 comes into the mix. If not, then try a differnt order. This may or may not solve the problem, but it's worth trying IMO.
> 
> The problem doesn't sound like a firmware glitch. It's sounds like either a handshaking issue or a compatability issue with the SC-05.
> 
> Assuming you do not have an external vidoe processor in the (since you didn't mention it), I would try what I've listed here.



Keeping all the malcontents over there in line.


----------



## Smarty-pants

The two best players in the world right now... the XA2 and the -83.

I gotta have my HD DVD baby... not to mention region free







.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/16204477
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba X-A2 hddvd player hooked up to my Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver bitstreaming high res audio to the receiver where the decoding of the hi res audio is done in the receiver. For some reason hi audio will drop out for a second and then pick back up immediately about five minutes after I start a movie. It does this continually during the film roughly every 5 minutes and is quite annoying. It never happens in the same place twice so it is not the discs. Anyone else experiencing this? Can I firmware upgrade back to 3.0? I don't remember it happening before the 4.0 upgrade. The player did not do this when hooked up to my Onkyo 805.



I have bad audio dropouts with Dolby TrueHD tracks when bitstreaming from my XA2 to my Onkyo 605. I just have the player do all the audio decoding now, without issue. Bitstreaming can be so troublesome and there's really no need for it if the player can do the decoding.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16171940
> 
> 
> One nit is that I don't get any improvement with STD DVDs in my set up with XA2 outputting 1080i/60Hz? Can anyone explain this ? Doesn't make sense to me.



Me neither. I'm 1080i/60 and definitely get the DVD upconversion.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/16204477
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba X-A2 hddvd player hooked up to my Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver bitstreaming high res audio to the receiver where the decoding of the hi res audio is done in the receiver. For some reason hi audio will drop out for a second and then pick back up immediately about five minutes after I start a movie. It does this continually during the film roughly every 5 minutes and is quite annoying. It never happens in the same place twice so it is not the discs. Anyone else experiencing this? Can I firmware upgrade back to 3.0? I don't remember it happening before the 4.0 upgrade. The player did not do this when hooked up to my Onkyo 805.



I didn't pay full attention because I'm only 1080i/60 but this reminded me of some anecdotes I read from guys who I think had audio droput issues once they started running the player 24fps. Are you doing 24 fps? If so, maybe try turning that off and seeing if the issue persists?


I don't think the player can be reverted to a previous firmware without sending it to Tosh.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randomcreek* /forum/post/16171940
> 
> 
> One nit is that I don't get any improvement with STD DVDs in my set up with XA2 outputting 1080i/60Hz? Can anyone explain this ? Doesn't make sense to me.



Because you are de-interlacing twice.


480i -> 480p -> 1080p -> 1080i -> Display -> 1080p


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/16212448
> 
> 
> Me neither. I'm 1080i/60 and definitely get the DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay full attention because I'm only 1080i/60 but this reminded me of some anecdotes I read from guys who I think had audio droput issues once they started running the player 24fps. Are you doing 24 fps? If so, maybe try turning that off and seeing if the issue persists?
> 
> 
> I don't think the player can be reverted to a previous firmware without sending it to Tosh.



You can revert back but must hack the previous firmware with a hex editor to fool the player into thinking it's a higher version. I had to do that twice on my A35 before 4.0 came out which I'm happy with for both my XA2 and A35 players.

Downgrade Thread


----------



## jclem

I've had my xa2 for several years and it's working fine, but I came across an "quirk". I do have FW 4.0. I played "I am Legend" which has TrueHD. If I set the xa2 "Digital Out SPDIF" to PCM and "Digital Out HDMI" to Auto, my Anthem D2v shows PCM with an Audio Input of 96kHz. If I switch the "Digital Out SPDIF" to Bitstream, the Anthem STILL shows PCM with an Audio Input of 48kHz. Why isn't my xa2 outputting Bitstream?


----------



## Smarty-pants

There seem to be a lot of "issues" surrounding the D2v. I don't own one and don't know the answer, but I wouldn't blame the XA2 just yet.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jclem* /forum/post/16218240
> 
> 
> I've had my xa2 for several years and it's working fine, but I came across an "quirk". I do have FW 4.0. I played "I am Legend" which has TrueHD. If I set the xa2 "Digital Out SPDIF" to PCM and "Digital Out HDMI" to Auto, my Anthem D2v shows PCM with an Audio Input of 96kHz. If I switch the "Digital Out SPDIF" to Bitstream, the Anthem STILL shows PCM with an Audio Input of 48kHz. Why isn't my xa2 outputting Bitstream?



I seem to remember that there is another setting on the XA-2 that must be selected.... don't have mine on right now, but if no one else chimes in I will check it tonight.


But there is another setting that must be selected before the XA-2 will bitstream the advanced codecs.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Digital Audio Out should be ON


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16218401
> 
> 
> Digital Audio Out should be ON



That 's the one..... without out this set to ON you cannot bitstream out the advanced codecs.


----------



## jclem

Yes, Stevo, that was the missing part--'Digital Direct Audio Mode' needs to be 'On'


Thanks


----------



## PRO-630HD

Are an owners having issues with bitstreaming DD+ to an audio receiver and getting audio dropouts? Particularly Pioneer receivers? Essentially sending the DD+ signal to the receiver for decoding and getting audio dropouts. Are any owners not having this issue where your X-A2 is bitstreaming DD+ 1.5 mbps Universal or Paramount titles to a Pioneer receiver and not getting audio dropouts?


----------



## Steve Carr

I have an A1 and I would like to know if the XA2 can play video from the HDMI and Composite video outputs at the same time. My A1 will not do it.


Steve


----------



## Smarty-pants

I'm not sure if the XA2 will do it or not, but you do realize that if it does, it will have to be set to output 480i since that is the max res for composite video.


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16295815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the XA2 will do it or not, but you do realize that if it does, it will have to be set to output 480i since that is the max res for composite video.



Smarty-pants,


Thanks for the response... Yes, I do realize it I have added a crt (single) tube in my theater. I just checked my A3 in my living room and it will do it. I will be looking for another A3 or if the XA2 can do it I'll be looking for one of those to replace my A1. The A1 is alittle too slow to put in the living room for the rest of the family.


Steve


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/16295717
> 
> 
> I have an A1 and I would like to know if the XA2 can play video from the HDMI and Composite video outputs at the same time. My A1 will not do it.
> 
> 
> Steve



Located behind the hinged lower hatch that hides the controls on the XA2's front panel, is a slide switch that sets its resolution range. If my memory serves me correctly, in one direction this switch shuts off the HDMI and Component outputs and activates the S-Video and Composite outputs. It's an either / or situation (either Hi Res / or Lo Res).


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/16298700
> 
> 
> Located behind the hinged lower hatch that hides the controls on the XA2's front panel, is a slide switch that sets its resolution range. If my memory serves me correctly, in one direction this switch shuts off the HDMI and Component outputs and activates the S-Video and Composite outputs. It's an either / or situation (either Hi Res / or Lo Res).



Audiodynamics,


Thanks for the response... I don't have an XA2 so I can't check it but the A1 is something like that I can change the v-output and resolution on the player but I have my player's audio out in HDMI and when I turn off the HDMI setting it also turns off the audio and I don't want to use the optical or coax anymore.


Steve


----------



## dixlon

Is there a way to stretch a SD dvd picture on a 16:9 100 inch screen using the XA2? I'm using a projector and as of now I only get a 4:3 picture? On my Panny BD30 there is a function call 16:9 Full that fills the screen. Does the XA2 have a similar function?

Thanks

Kirk


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dixlon* /forum/post/16381741
> 
> 
> Is there a way to stretch a SD dvd picture on a 16:9 100 inch screen using the XA2? I'm using a projector and as of now I only get a 4:3 picture? On my Panny BD30 there is a function call 16:9 Full that fills the screen. Does the XA2 have a similar function?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kirk



The player will only output 4:3 regardless of its setting if that's the source. You would have to use a Wide Mode on the TV or projector itself.


Per the manual: "DVD video discs containing 4:3 picture only always display

4:3 pictures regardless of this setting."


----------



## dixlon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16384484
> 
> 
> The player will only output 4:3 regardless of its setting if that's the source. You would have to use a Wide Mode on the TV or projector itself.
> 
> 
> Per the manual: "DVD video discs containing 4:3 picture only always display
> 
> 4:3 pictures regardless of this setting."



Thanks for the answer to my question. I'm really impressed with the way it plays HD-DVD disks. Great player!


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dixlon* /forum/post/16384497
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer to my question. I'm really impressed with the way it plays HD-DVD disks. Great player!



Yeah it's awesome for SD upconversion as well.


As an aside, I can override the 4:3 limitation with my TV, but am finding that as a "purist" who prefers letterboxed films it's kind of the antithesis to not view 4:3 as it was intended. So I hardly use stretch mode anymore. My .02 cents.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16384540
> 
> 
> As an aside, I can override the 4:3 limitation with my TV, but am finding that as a "purist" who prefers letterboxed films it's kind of the antithesis to not view 4:3 as it was intended. So I hardly use stretch mode anymore. My .02 cents.



Agreed.


Also, the XA2 presents 4:3 material at a slightly wider aspect than 1.33. I've literally attached Post Its to my screen to compare the image from the same disc displaying 4:3 content via different players and the XA2's output is slightly wider. It looks closer to 1.66 to me.


Random: finally watched the terrific, HD DVD-exclusive J.J. Abrams/Tom Cruise PIP commentary on M:I:iii last night.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


After I recently played a DVD in my XA2, I opened the tray to remove the disc and I heard an odd noise (like plastic cracking). I took out the DVD and pushed the button to close the tray. The tray went in but the door did not flip back up. The door on my other unit has a lot of tension and closes easily. I can't see how this works from looking at the outside. Before I try to "fix" it (and open up the case), can someone tell me whether this problem should be easy to fix? It sounded like something may have broke, but I suppose a spring could have just come loose. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## HD 335

Looks like I have a little reading ahead of me tonight, just picked up one this morning. The used unit came complete with box and manual in flawless condition for $220. I feel a bit guilty about buying this since I have too many players however the price was too good to pass up. It's really built well and looks quite nice. Packed away the A35 for now.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335* /forum/post/16431724
> 
> 
> Looks like I have a little reading ahead of me tonight, just picked up one this morning. The used unit came complete with box and manual in flawless condition for $220. I feel a bit guilty about buying this since I have too many players however the price was too good to pass up. It's really built well and looks quite nice. Packed away the A35 for now.










You're going to like it alot. Check out the Picture Button settings to get a jump.

Picture Button Settings


----------



## schick85

My XA2 power cord has gone missing. Where should I start looking?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schick85* /forum/post/16441319
> 
> 
> My XA2 power cord has gone missing. Where should I start looking?



Isn't it just a standard power cord? I think the include a snap on ferret core, but other than that, it's just a regular cheapie power cord.

I know partsexpress sells those snap on ferret cores.


----------



## schick85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16441343
> 
> 
> Isn't it just a standard power cord?



It ain't according to this guy. It'd be great if someone could confirm.

http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-vi...-player-4.html


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schick85* /forum/post/16441360
> 
> 
> It ain't according to this guy. It'd be great if someone could confirm.
> 
> http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-vi...-player-4.html



Nah. It a cheapie figure-8 power cord.


----------



## schick85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16441392
> 
> 
> Nah. It a cheapie figure-8 power cord.



You're right! Amazing.


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16431945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to like it alot. Check out the Picture Button settings to get a jump.
> 
> Picture Button Settings



Thanks for the tip. So far I've been liking the player. My collection of HD DVDs has dwindled during the past year but for $220 I couldn't help myself just to add in a good up-converting player. I'll have to make a decision whether to sell off the A35 soon.


----------



## jdryyz

Well I believe I have experienced my first "shut down" bug yesterday while watching the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD. It happen twice during playback. I don't recall the second time, but it first happened after about an hour. I initially thought I accidentally hit the power button but when it happened again, I knew it was something about the player.


I have about 20-30 HD-DVD titles that I have watched without incident and this is the first time I've had something weird happen with the player. The video output is set to 1080p/24 and I have v4.0 firmware.


Is there a known problem with the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD perhaps? I may test to see if the problem occurs at exactly the same point everytime.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16577562
> 
> 
> Well I believe I have experienced my first "shut down" bug yesterday while watching the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD. It happen twice during playback. I don't recall the second time, but it first happened after about an hour. I initially thought I accidentally hit the power button but when it happened again, I knew it was something about the player.
> 
> 
> I have about 20-30 HD-DVD titles that I have watched without incident and this is the first time I've had something weird happen with the player. The video output is set to 1080p/24 and I have v4.0 firmware.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem with the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD perhaps? I may test to see if the problem occurs at exactly the same point everytime.



My friend had the shutdown bug and used a workaround: Powering the XA2 up before anything else is powered up and so far it's worked out fine.


----------



## jdryyz

That's good advice and could explain why the problem only now surfaced for me. I recently changed Televisions and may need to reprogram my Harmony One to start the HD-DVD player first.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16578245
> 
> 
> My friend had the shutdown bug and used a workaround: Powering the XA2 up before anything else is powered up and so far it's worked out fine.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16577562
> 
> 
> Well I believe I have experienced my first "shut down" bug yesterday while watching the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD. It happen twice during playback. I don't recall the second time, but it first happened after about an hour. I initially thought I accidentally hit the power button but when it happened again, I knew it was something about the player.
> 
> 
> I have about 20-30 HD-DVD titles that I have watched without incident and this is the first time I've had something weird happen with the player. The video output is set to 1080p/24 and I have v4.0 firmware.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem with the 12 Monkeys HD-DVD perhaps? I may test to see if the problem occurs at exactly the same point everytime.



No problem playing 12 Monkeys HD on my unit, likely it is the shutdown bug as you thought.


----------



## jdryyz

I tried again yesterday and it played fine all the way through. The player was the first component turned on this time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scubawoman* /forum/post/16579685
> 
> 
> No problem playing 12 Monkeys HD on my unit, likely it is the shutdown bug as you thought.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16583744
> 
> 
> I tried again yesterday and it played fine all the way through. The player was the first component turned on this time.



That's good news. These are awesome players but do have their glitches at times. Sometimes mine will switch the output resolution (with SDs) on me if I stop playback and resume, even though the setup menu shows it's still at 1080P.


I have to go into setup and change it to something else and then back again and all is well. However, I just bought the new Oppo BDP-83 BD player with the ABT 2010 VRS chip and will use that for upscaling SDs and save the XA2 for HD DVDs.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16584930
> 
> 
> However, I just bought the new Oppo BDP-83 BD player with the ABT 2010 VRS chip and will use that for upscaling SDs and save the XA2 for HD DVDs.



Same here. Love the BDP-83!


----------



## jdryyz

Wait...wait..the Oppo BDP-83 BD is available to purchase now?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16591595
> 
> 
> Wait...wait..the Oppo BDP-83 BD is available to purchase now?



You'll need to register on their website and await notification of when you can buy. But yes it's out for "general" consumption.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16591595
> 
> 
> Wait...wait..the Oppo BDP-83 BD is available to purchase now?



Yes. If it is not readily available to buy on their website, just simply sign up to be notified about the player, and in a short time you should receive a private invitation to purchase the player via email.

This is how they are selling the player to very interested buyers right now until they are ready for mass public sales.


----------



## jdryyz

Ahhh....so nothing new from what I last read. I think I will probably hold off a while longer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16591631
> 
> 
> Yes. If it is not readily available to buy on their website, just simply sign up to be notified about the player, and in a short time you should receive a private invitation to purchase the player via email.
> 
> This is how they are selling the player to very interested buyers right now until they are ready for mass public sales.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/16591745
> 
> 
> Ahhh....so nothing new from what I last read. I think I will probably hold off a while longer.



...but you sounded so eager a couple of posts ago...


----------



## jdryyz

I am a eager....for the finished product. I just get the sense that it is not quite complete yet from what I've read in the forum. I would be happy to be convinced otherwise.


I should probably move this outside of the XA2 thread in case it gets way off course, but what is Oppo's decision behind selling the product in this manner? Does it carry an obligation to provide feedback to the manufacturer?


Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16591775
> 
> 
> ...but you sounded so eager a couple of posts ago...


----------



## Gary J

Includes two dying audio formats and way over-priced... Pass.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16591857
> 
> 
> Includes two dying audio formats and way over-priced... Pass.



Relevant in XA2 thread vis a vis SD upconversion. It is as good or better than XA2 and as such will allow you to save it for HD duty if you're concerned about keeping HDs around for awhile--which I am.


I just bought "Unforgiven" HD-DVD for $2.49 brand new.


----------



## jdryyz

I wouldn't say it is overpriced for those people out who still *want* the dying audio formats supported. I need something to replace my crappy Pioneer Elite SACD/DVD-Audio/DVD player. The Oppo includes BD playback and superior DVD upscaling. Yep, worth the cost.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16591857
> 
> 
> Includes two dying audio formats and way over-priced... Pass.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16591888
> 
> 
> Relevant in XA2 thread vis a vis SD upconversion.



Good scaling and de-interlacing has become cheap and is everywhere - players, AVRs even displays. No longer necessary to spend hundreds extra for marginal improvement.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16591857
> 
> 
> Includes two dying audio formats and way over-priced... Pass.



Vinyl was delcared dying/dead at one point also.


"Hilarious" to be calling SA-CD and DVD-A "dying" *in an XA2 thread*. One could argue that both are more alive than HD DVD, certainly SA-CD--it's still being produced. There are XA2s listed on Amazon Marketplace right now priced at or above the BDP-83's cost.


It's debatable whether a format can legitmately be called "dying" or dead as long as there are folks out there with libraries of titles. One wouldn't think that point need be made in an XA2 thread.


----------



## jdryyz

Well said.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/16592025
> 
> 
> Vinyl was delcared dying/dead one one point also.
> 
> 
> "Hilarious" to be calling SA-CD and DVD-A "dying" *in an XA2 thread*. One could argue that both are more alive than HD DVD, certainly SA-CD--it's still being produced. There are XA2s listed on Amazon Marketplace right now priced at or above the BDP-83's cost.
> 
> 
> It's debatable whether a format can legitmately be called "dying" or dead as long as there re folks out there with libraries of titles. One wouldn't think that point need be made in an XA2 thread.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Just for Blu-ray and sd-dvd, it's worth the price for those seeking the player with best PQ/AQ.

I use the BDP-83 for BR/DVD/SACD/DVDA/USB.

I use the HD-XA2 for non-region-1 DVD/HD DVD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should probably move this outside of the XA2 thread in case it gets way off course



Too late!


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/16592025
> 
> 
> Vinyl was delcared dying/dead at one point also.
> 
> 
> "Hilarious" to be calling SA-CD and DVD-A "dying" *in an XA2 thread*. One could argue that both are more alive than HD DVD, certainly SA-CD--it's still being produced. There are XA2s listed on Amazon Marketplace right now priced at or above the BDP-83's cost.
> 
> 
> It's debatable whether a format can legitmately be called "dying" or dead as long as there are folks out there with libraries of titles. One wouldn't think that point need be made in an XA2 thread.



I love laserdisc and HD DVD but once there is no more hardware or software being produced the format is dead. Laserdisc even beat out HD DVD because Pioneer only recently announced it is ceasing production of its combo LD/DVD player. I think you can still get new ones.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16592136
> 
> 
> I love laserdisc and HD DVD but once there is no more hardware or software being produced the format is dead. Laserdisc even beat out HD DVD because Pioneer only recently announced it is ceasing production of its combo LD/DVD player. I think you can still get new ones.



That's right. The only reason it has been around so long, is because there have been enough SUCKERS out there to pay the outrageous price for a new one for so many years.

Sometime soon, we'll see an etailer or two selling them for $99 shipped


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16592136
> 
> 
> I love laserdisc and HD DVD but once there is no more hardware or software being produced the format is dead.



That's of course fine if you want to embrace what could be called such an "academic" definition.


I prefer the *practical* one that respects the reality of and acknowledges me watching the _Grand Prix_ HD DVD and listening to the _Sinatra At the Sands_ DVD-A.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/16592166
> 
> 
> That's of course fine if you want to embrace what could be called such an "academic" definition.
> 
> 
> I prefer the *practical* one that respects the reality of and acknowledges me watching the _Grand Prix_ HD DVD and listening to the _Sinatra At the Sands_ DVD-A.



And listening to 8-tracks in your car and living room...


----------



## jedi.master.dre

haa, haa, haa!!


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16592165
> 
> 
> That's right. The only reason it has been around so long, is because there have been enough SUCKERS out there to pay the outrageous price for a new one for so many years.
> 
> Sometime soon, we'll see an etailer or two selling them for $99 shipped



Laserdisc or HD DVD?


Everything you said applies to both formats except LD players will probably never be sold new for $99.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Ah you gots jokes from the Great White North, eh?










The issue of form factor delimits the applicability of the 8-track issue IMO. I'm referring to our fabulous ability--with the right player--to enjoy nearly all of our wonderful 5-inch optical discs via one deck in the highest fidelity practically possible in our homes.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16592263
> 
> 
> Everything you said applies to both formats . . .



Such a party foul in an XA2 thread. So you think we're all suckers for having XA2s?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16592263
> 
> 
> Laserdisc or HD DVD?
> 
> 
> Everything you said applies to both formats except LD players will probably never be sold new for $99.



Referring to LD players. If they are in a warehouse collecting dust, then they surely will be sold for $99 (or less)... maybe rebadged as refurbished with 90 day warranty or something similar.


----------



## olinda cat

Forgive me if this has been asked.Since I also have a XA-2 for HD-DVD use,I'm curious about the standard DVD upscaling of the new Oppo 83 vs. the XA-2.How much better is it?The Toshiba is slightly better than the PS-3 on standard DVD,is the Oppo slightly better than the XA-2 ,or more than slightly?







My plan is to save the XA-2 for for HD-DVD only.Thanks,JB


----------



## Smarty-pants

Generally the OPPO will be slightly better than the XA2. For some content with rare cadences and with some discs with bad editing, the OPPO can and will be substantially better than the XA2.

For the most part, the processing in the OPPO will make PQ look more real and natural.

For most real world content, the two players are very close for overall PQ for dvd content.

I have been using BOTH the Reon processor and the VRS processor in different players on a regular basis for about a year and a half now. I definately prefer the VRS from Anchor Bay.


I use an XA2 for HD DVDs and NON-region-1 DVDs, then use the BDP-83 for Blu-ray and everything else.


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16616367
> 
> 
> Generally the OPPO will be slightly better than the XA2. For some content with rare cadences and with some discs with bad editing, the OPPO can and will be substantially better than the XA2.
> 
> For the most part, the processing in the OPPO will make PQ look more real and natural.
> 
> For most real world content, the two players are very close for overall PQ for dvd content.
> 
> I have been using BOTH the Reon processor and the VRS processor in different players on a regular basis for about a year and a half now. I definately prefer the VRS from Anchor Bay.
> 
> 
> I use an XA2 for HD DVDs and NON-region-1 DVDs, then use the BDP-83 for Blu-ray and everything else.



I agree.


----------



## agentalbert

I have always had my X-A2 set to have a max resolution output of 1080P. My TV (Sony KDS50A3000) accept 24fps material, and does a nice job with Blu-Rays (output from PS3 at 1080/24fps), so I thought I'd try it with my X-A2. As soon as I set the maximum output resolution on the X-A2 to 1080/24fps, there was a very noticable constant flicker on the screen. I went back to 1080p and it was gone. Any idea what setting I might adjust to get the benefit of 1080/24 output and not have the flicker?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentalbert* /forum/post/16695477
> 
> 
> I have always had my X-A2 set to have a max resolution output of 1080P. My TV (Sony KDS50A3000) accept 24fps material, and does a nice job with Blu-Rays (output from PS3 at 1080/24fps), so I thought I'd try it with my X-A2. As soon as I set the maximum output resolution on the X-A2 to 1080/24fps, there was a very noticable constant flicker on the screen. I went back to 1080p and it was gone. Any idea what setting I might adjust to get the benefit of 1080/24 output and not have the flicker?




do you have the latest firmware installed on your XA-2?


----------



## agentalbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentalbert* /forum/post/16695477
> 
> 
> I have always had my X-A2 set to have a max resolution output of 1080P. My TV (Sony KDS50A3000) accept 24fps material, and does a nice job with Blu-Rays (output from PS3 at 1080/24fps), so I thought I'd try it with my X-A2. As soon as I set the maximum output resolution on the X-A2 to 1080/24fps, there was a very noticable constant flicker on the screen. I went back to 1080p and it was gone. Any idea what setting I might adjust to get the benefit of 1080/24 output and not have the flicker?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16695526
> 
> 
> do you have the latest firmware installed on your XA-2?



I believe so. I have updated every time they mailed me a CD with a new version. Looking on the firmware update thread, is 4000N the latest one? How do I display the firmware version?


----------



## Gary J

There are 2 settings to change. In this thread somewhere. use the Search Thread function.


----------



## agentalbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16695661
> 
> 
> There are 2 settings to change. In this thread somewhere. use the Search Thread function.



Yeah, I've been looking around, but I keep pulling up posts discussing firmware 2.7 vs. 2.8 and an audio problem this fixes. Do you know a particular keyword for a post that addresses my issue? Or do you know what settings I need to change?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentalbert* /forum/post/16695725
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been looking around, but I keep pulling up posts discussing firmware 2.7 vs. 2.8 and an audio problem this fixes. Do you know a particular keyword for a post that addresses my issue? Or do you know what settings I need to change?



You might try setting the unit to "Film" mode instead of "Auto".


----------



## agentalbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/16698410
> 
> 
> You might try setting the unit to "Film" mode instead of "Auto".



That doesn't seem to have an effect. It was set to Auto, but I tried both Film and Video, and the flicker is still there. Its visible in the set up menu as soon as I up the max resolution to 1080/24fps.


----------



## smfchris

I've had my X-A2 for a few years now and have never had a problem, love it and use it a lot for my DVD playback. But I finally upgraded my TV from an older 65" Mits with a Samsung LED DLP and finally got to choose the 1080p/24 option but when I read my set it displays 1080p/@60. I also have a PS3 and when playing blurays, no problem, my set displays 1080p/@24. I'm wondering what the deal is? note I had the 4.0 firmware and had my X-A2 set up to- film/ up to 1080p/24 and 1080p/24 frame rate. Also tried rolling back to 2.7 firmware and same thing 1080/@60. Any thoughts , suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt

The LED DLP does not display 1080P24. Although it will accept it, apply 3:2 pulldown to go to 1080P60 and then doubles that to 1080P120.


----------



## SED <--- Rules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/16616367
> 
> 
> I use an XA2 for HD DVDs and NON-region-1 DVDs, then use the BDP-83 for Blu-ray and everything else.



Wait, the XA2 can play non-region-1 DVDs? How?


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SED*


----------



## gmanhdtv

I am about to sell my mint XA2 on ebay due to unfortunate economic conditions. Any idea on the value I should expect. Remote even has the original protective film as I have only used my Pronto remote for the past several years.


Thanks


Glenn


----------



## Gary J

I'm going to make a wild guess you can look on eBay unless you're really trying to sell it in this forum.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Yes--you can use ebay's search engine to check Closed (XA2) Auctions. That will give you the best snapshot of recent values at that site. Last time I checked a few months ago decks appeared to move most frequently between $250 and $290.


Amazon Marketplace sometimes gets a price premium over ebay. The seven XA2s currently for sale there start at $299 and go up to $500. Not that they're all selling at those (higher) prices, but that's what some buyers are (foolishly?) asking.


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17128072
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a wild guess you can look on eBay unless you're really trying to sell it in this forum.



Gary,


I am aware of searching ebay and what pricing there has been recently for players with and without movies included. I was seeking the opinion of avs members such as yourself as to what someone who is aware of the quality of this unit is, would think it is worth? If I wanted to sell it on avs I would list in the classified area of the forum.










Glenn


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/17128085
> 
> 
> Yes--you can use ebay's search engine to check Closed (XA2) Auctions. That will give you the best snapshot of recent values at that site. Last time I checked a few months ago decks appeared to move most frequently between $250 and $290.
> 
> 
> Amazon Marketplace sometimes gets a price premium over ebay. The seven XA2s currently for sale there start at $299 and go up to $500. Not that they're all selling at those (higher) prices, but that's what some buyers are (foolishly?) asking.



I don't know how "foolish" it is to ask a high price. Amazon's listing is free until you sell. I actually got $1,299 on Amazon for a brand new XA2 a year or so ago. How foolish was I? Not very.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17127988
> 
> 
> I am about to sell my mint XA2 on ebay due to unfortunate economic conditions. Any idea on the value I should expect. Remote even has the original protective film as I have only used my Pronto remote for the past several years.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Glenn



About $200. Maybe $220 if boxed with all packaging. Prices have gone down in recent months.


A brand new in box, just went for $400 shipped, and that's new retail, never opened.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-HD-XA2-H...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/17129455
> 
> 
> About $200. Maybe $220 if boxed with all packaging. Prices have gone down in recent months.
> 
> 
> A brand new in box, just went for $400 shipped, and that's new retail, never opened.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-HD-XA2-H...d=p3286.c0.m14



I paid $450 a little over a year ago--brand new in box. Definitely still worth $400 new IMHO.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/17129447
> 
> 
> I don't know how "foolish" it is to ask a high price. Amazon's listing is free until you sell. I actually got $1,299 on Amazon for a brand new XA2 a year or so ago. How foolish was I? Not very.



Thus the question mark behind my use of the word. You acknowledge in your post after this that prices have dropped. It depends upon when one is selling, the condition of their deck, their store's feedback rating, whether one has a good item description and other factors. Getting $1300 for an XA2 about a year ago is an anomaly in my market-watching experience, both then and especially now.


My point largely concerns how long one wants to wait to find that one buyer willing to spend "above market" coin for the deck while there are simultaneously plenty of other options available in comparable condition at lower prices. There are approximately a half dozen Marketplace listings for above ~$350 that have not sold in over a year. Meanwhile, several decks have appeared at ~$325 and under and sold.


Whether your store has positive feedback and how much and how recent are also factors. IMO, seller "Dooma38" with (a terrible) 77% positive feedback rating still trying to sell his Like New deck for $500 after over a year when there happens to currently be another Like New option for $200 less from a store with a greater number of feedback ratings resulting in a 100% ranking, is foolish.


YMMV.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Guess I was pretty fortunate to buy my brand new XA-2 for $99 then...... that was about a year and a half ago... give or take.


----------



## FroDaddy

My HD-XA2 is used for CD and DVD playback, and I'm having major issues. The XA2 display doesn't change, but it just stops sending a signal through HDMI. This happens with CD or DVD, and is now happening so much that I can't watch a full DVD anymore. I have to rely on the PS3 for CD/DVD playback and it's not as good as the XA2 at those tasks.


I've done a lot of troubleshooting with no success. Switching HDMI cables, switching ports on the receiver, firmware upgrade/downgrade, and initializing.


Can anyone help?


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/17131014
> 
> 
> Getting $1300 for an XA2 about a year ago is an anomaly in my market-watching experience, both then and especially now.



That's for sure. I was shocked. I just looked it up, it was May 2008 that I made the sale. So, a couple of months after the end of HD DVD. HD DVD items were at their peak at that time. I just happened to have a new XA2 when no one else did, and the right buyer just happened along.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroDaddy* /forum/post/17144549
> 
> 
> My HD-XA2 is used for CD and DVD playback, and I'm having major issues. The XA2 display doesn't change, but it just stops sending a signal through HDMI. This happens with CD or DVD, and is now happening so much that I can't watch a full DVD anymore. I have to rely on the PS3 for CD/DVD playback and it's not as good as the XA2 at those tasks.
> 
> 
> I've done a lot of troubleshooting with no success. Switching HDMI cables, switching ports on the receiver, firmware upgrade/downgrade, and initializing.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?



Does your TV have a firmware update available? Can you test on a different TV? Your TV could have a handshake issue with the player.


For the player itself, an HD DVD drive replacement is somewhat easy.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...359&highlight=


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/17145125
> 
> 
> Does your TV have a firmware update available? Can you test on a different TV? Your TV could have a handshake issue with the player.
> 
> 
> For the player itself, an HD DVD drive replacement is somewhat easy.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...359&highlight=



The XA2 will stop sending HDMI signal even if the TV is off; when I'm playing a CD. I've had the player since June 2007 and haven't changed the HDMI chain since then (XA2 -> Denon 4806 -> Samsung 6187), which leads me to believe it's hardware in the XA2 at fault. Just one day it stopped sending an HDMI signal and has gotten progressively more frequent since then.


I'm not sure if it's the drive? I can switch the player from HDMI and back, and it will "reset" the problem.. until it comes back several minutes later.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Seems like HDMI dodginess. If you start CD playback with the Samsung off is the XA2's behavior any different than if you start CD playback with it on?


Maybe checking to see if there are any output issues via component video and coax & Toslink and analog audio might help isolate whether the drive is the problem?


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/17148237
> 
> 
> Seems like HDMI dodginess. If you start CD playback with the Samsung off is the XA2's behavior any different than if you start CD playback with it on?
> 
> 
> Maybe checking to see if there are any output issues via component video and coax & Toslink and analog audio might help isolate whether the drive is the problem?



There is no difference if the Samsung is on or off, and optical works when the HDMI bug is happening. I didn't troubleshoot with component video, however.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Perhaps you should check out if there are issues via component vid also.


Per SonyDude's query, is there a fw upgrade for your Samsung? Do you have the HL-S6187W or the HL-T6187S? In the case of the latter, there is a April 2008 fw upgrade at the Samsung site.


Also, you mentioned fw upgrades and downgrades earlier. I assume you were referring to the XA2. Which are you on now--v3.0, 4.0 or something earlier?


Also, have you looked at whether the order in which you turn components on impacts whether the problem presents or not? I know it's counterintuitive that a problem you did not have before suddenly appears with no change in power up order, but I put little past HDMI/HDCP hoodoo voodoo. Try starting at the display and working backwards.


If all of those options bear no fruit/insight (and notwithstanding more helpful comments from someone else), I'd call the Tosh "HD DVD Concierge" and see what they have to say.


----------



## FroDaddy

Thanks Paul,


I have the HL-S6178W, and I am using the 4.0 firmware on the XA2. I've done so much troubleshooting that my conclusion is there is a hardware problem with the player. I forgot to mention in my first post that not only have I bypassed the TV, I also have bypassed the receiver as well (by plugging it into the TV). Also an interesting tidbit is the HDMI handshake remains established, but the video goes black and no audio is sent.


Yesterday I called Toshiba to get a refurbished unit, and today I sent my XA2 in the mail. After they receive mine, they estimated it will take 10 business days for processing and return delivery. They give a 30 day warranty on the refurbished unit.


Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Paul.R.S

YW. Please post word of how it goes with Tosh.


Just (very) curious: By "bypassed the TV," do you mean you connected the player to another display and it behaved similarly? How are you concluding that the HDMI connection is still in place if you're not getting aud or vid?


----------



## rto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/17129455
> 
> 
> About $200. Maybe $220 if boxed with all packaging. Prices have gone down in recent months.
> 
> 
> A brand new in box, just went for $400 shipped, and that's new retail, never opened.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-HD-XA2-H...d=p3286.c0.m14



Ha! It was worth every penny of that to me, and I lucked out by sniping it for $2 over the next highest bidder with 7 seconds left.


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/17192950
> 
> 
> YW. Please post word of how it goes with Tosh.
> 
> 
> Just (very) curious: By "bypassed the TV," do you mean you connected the player to another display and it behaved similarly? How are you concluding that the HDMI connection is still in place if you're not getting aud or vid?



I unhooked the HDMI connection to the TV and played a CD with an HDMI cable from the XA2 to my receiver; the problem still existed. I then hooked the HDMI cable straight from the XA2 to the TV and had the same exact issue. That eliminates both the TV and the receiver being an issue.


The HDMI handshake is still in place; meaning the TV doesn't say "no source" but rather it just has a blank screen.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Thx for the reply.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroDaddy* /forum/post/17195269
> 
> 
> I unhooked the HDMI connection to the TV and played a CD with an HDMI cable from the XA2 to my receiver; the problem still existed. I then hooked the HDMI cable straight from the XA2 to the TV and had the same exact issue. That eliminates both the TV and the receiver being an issue.
> 
> 
> The HDMI handshake is still in place; meaning the TV doesn't say "no source" but rather it just has a blank screen.



FWIW, my (albeit older) Tosh 34HDX82 display doesn't display "no source" when it lost handshake with the XA2. I guess you mean that your Samsung *does* display that when it loses handshake (and it is not displaying that when the XA2 stops displaying picture and outputting aud).


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/17214561
> 
> 
> Thx for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, my (albeit older) Tosh 34HDX82 display doesn't display "no source" when it lost handshake with the XA2. I guess you mean that your Samsung *does* display that when it loses handshake (and it is not displaying that when the XA2 stops displaying picture and outputting aud).



NP, the Samsung's normal operation is to display "no source/signal" when no HDMI signal is present. In this instance, the XA2 stops displaying picture and outputting audio and the TV still thinks there is a link established. I thought this meant that the handshake is still established, but perhaps my terminology is wrong on what an HDMI handshake actually is?


----------



## Paul.R.S

I'm hardly an HDMI expert but I'd opine that your terminology is less an issue--if one at all--compared to something dodgy going on with HDCP. I'm eager to hear what Tosh says but I have a feeling that they will simply send you a refurbished unit with unfortunately no explanation as to what is going on here.


----------



## FroDaddy

Toshiba was very quick! I received the replacement player yesterday, and I am very excited because I think it is a brand new HD-XA2! All of the original packing was inside the box, the manufacturing date is October 2007, and firmware 2.2 was loaded.


So I updated the firmware to 4.0, configured the player, and then I played 3 hours of CDs and 8 hours of DVDs with no problems. Since my PS3 is only for Blu-Ray, I'm thrilled to have a fully functioning XA2 for CD/DVDs! This is a GREAT player


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroDaddy* /forum/post/17252483
> 
> 
> Toshiba was very quick! I received the replacement player yesterday, and I am very excited because I think it is a a brand new HD-XA2! All of the original packing was inside the box, the manufacturing date is October 2007, and firmware 2.2 was loaded.
> 
> 
> So I updated the firmware to 4.0, configured the player, and then I played 3 hours of CDs and 8 hours of DVDs with no problems. Since my PS3 is only for Blu-Ray, I'm thrilled to have a fully functioning XA2 for CD/DVDs! This is a GREAT player



Nice ending. The XA2 is an awesome unit, and still holds a candle to the latest BD players.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroDaddy* /forum/post/17252483
> 
> 
> Toshiba was very quick! I received the replacement player yesterday, and I am very excited because I think it is a brand new HD-XA2! All of the original packing was inside the box, the manufacturing date is October 2007, and firmware 2.2 was loaded.
> 
> 
> So I updated the firmware to 4.0, configured the player, and then I played 3 hours of CDs and 8 hours of DVDs with no problems. Since my PS3 is only for Blu-Ray, I'm thrilled to have a fully functioning XA2 for CD/DVDs! This is a GREAT player



Great to hear. I wish you'd stayed at firmware 2.2 for a wee bit, then upgraded to 3.0 (not 4.0) for a time before finally going to 4.0. Would have been an interesting comparative exercise and provided opportunity to see if you got any of the 4.0 bugs.


Cool on 3 hours of CDs and 8 hours of DVDs . . . but don't forget to try some HD DVDs to make sure the/any native 1080 content HDMI/HDCP issues are indeed resolved!


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17252717
> 
> 
> Nice ending. The XA2 is an awesome unit, and still holds a candle to the latest BD players.





Don't you mean the latest BD players finally caught up to the XA2?


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ti-triodes* /forum/post/17262653
> 
> 
> Don't you mean the latest BD players finally caught up to the XA2?



I'm not sure any of them at the same pricepoint ($500) can upconvert like the XA2 can? I hunted for one but couldn't find one; I'm skeptical about the Oppo. I owned one a few years ago and didn't like the quality nor upconversion


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ti-triodes* /forum/post/17262653
> 
> 
> Don't you mean the latest BD players finally caught up to the XA2?



Oooh, snap!










Fro, the reviews of the BDP-83 are ebullient, including/especially its upconversion capabilities.


----------



## Smarty-pants

FroDaddy, the BDP-83 is the crem_de_la_crem of Blu-ray players under $1000.

Top notch BR playback, SACD/DVDA, plus a plethora of user made media compatibility via USB.

Dvd scaling and deinterlacing is top notch, even a notch above the XA2's capabilities.


I have two players in my rack. The XA2, and the BDP-83.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17263602
> 
> 
> FroDaddy, the BDP-83 is the crem_de_la_crem of Blu-ray players under $1000.
> 
> Top notch BR playback, SACD/DVDA, plus a plethora of user made media compatibility via USB.
> 
> Dvd scaling and deinterlacing is top notch, even a notch above the XA2's capabilities.
> 
> 
> I have two players in my rack. The XA2, and the BDP-83.



So do I, but I'm not 100% sure the BDP-83 is better for upscale. However, going forward the BDP-83 is the one to get.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17263818
> 
> So do I, but *I'm not 100% sure the BDP-83 is better for upscale.* However, going forward the BDP-83 is the one to get.



I am.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17263999
> 
> 
> I am.



Good for you.


But the only reason I upscale with the Oppo is to save the XA2 for HDs since the Oppo and its ilk are still in production.


On the occasions I do run an SD on the XA2 it is apparent the Silicon Optix Reon chip really is on par with the Anchor Bay 2010.


----------



## Smarty-pants

In the same ballpark snowghost, yes, they are very close.

Neither is perfect, but I prefer the attributes of the ABT.

Most notably the natural skin tones and more film_like image.

It's more noticeable on a large projection system, as opposed to a television set.


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17264212
> 
> 
> In the same ballpark snowghost, yes, they are very close.
> 
> Neither is perfect, but I prefer the attributes of the ABT.
> 
> Most notably the natural skin tones and more film_like image.
> 
> It's more noticeable on a large projection system, as opposed to a television set.



Smarty-pants, I don't want to turn this into an Oppo thread, but I *really* don't want to wade through the actual 7000 page Oppo thread. I do have one question.


Does the BDP-83 have the same sync problems with DVD-R/+R playback that all the other Oppo's have?


Thanks


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ti-triodes* /forum/post/17269165
> 
> 
> Smarty-pants, I don't want to turn this into an Oppo thread, but I *really* don't want to wade through the actual 7000 page Oppo thread. I do have one question.



We DO have a search function that could shorten that "wade." That said, pleas ask your question there. This thread is for the XA2.


Thanks.


----------



## Bman_1

Hi,


I am the owner of a Toshiba HD EX1.


I have a problem when I insert the HD-DVD Combo Matrix, the screen displays a message "Error reading 408bc509 code".









The HD-DVD disc is brand new and has no fingerprints.


I have the latest firmware update 4.0


Any solution?


Thank you,


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bman_1* /forum/post/17496199
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am the owner of a Toshiba HD EX1.
> 
> 
> I have a problem when I insert the HD-DVD Combo Matrix, the screen displays a message "Error reading 408bc509 code".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HD-DVD disc is brand new and has no fingerprints.
> 
> 
> I have the latest firmware update 4.0
> 
> 
> Any solution?
> 
> 
> Thank you,



Sounds like a disc error more than the player, but you might try initializing the Toshiba and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## Emannikcufesin

Finally snagged an XA2 off of Ebay. This will be my 3rd HD DVD player. I'm curious to see how it compares to my HD-A1 and A35. Honestly, I'm quite excited and can't wait for it to arrive since I couldn't afford these players when they were retailing for $999.


----------



## Emannikcufesin

So I received my XA2 today. However I have a small problem with the XA2 that I'm hoping someone may have experience with here on AVS. I'll start by explaining the basic setup - The XA2 outputs via HDMI to my Denon AVR989 receiver and the receiver then outputs to my TV.


The Denon is capable of decoding both DTS-MA/HD & Dolby Digital Plus/True HD audio formats. So in the audio setup menu of the XA2 I set the "Digital Out HDMI" to "Auto", which according to the manual, the receiver will then decode the audio. While I believe this is happening here is what the receiver tells me "Multi Channel In". Weird. The last time I've seen that message is when I connected via analog. So I plugged in my other players - LG BD390 & HD-A35. They seem to work correctly. Both pass the audio to my receiver via HDMI and my receiver decodes the audio correctly, displaying the appropriate codec and the nice blue light on my receiver comes on. Not so with the XA2. Is this a player/firmware issue?


I tested multiple hd-dvd's with the same result and one DVD - "Dawn of the Dead". Playback of the DVD is the only time the player correctly displayed the audio codec on the receiver, which in that case was "DTS Surround".


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emannikcufesin* /forum/post/17555029
> 
> 
> So I received my XA2 today. However I have a small problem with the XA2 that I'm hoping someone may have experience with here on AVS. I'll start by explaining the basic setup - The XA2 outputs via HDMI to my Denon AVR989 receiver and the receiver then outputs to my TV.
> 
> 
> The Denon is capable of decoding both DTS-MA/HD & Dolby Digital Plus/True HD audio formats. So in the audio setup menu of the XA2 I set the "Digital Out HDMI" to "Auto", which according to the manual, the receiver will then decode the audio. While I believe this is happening here is what the receiver tells me "Multi Channel In". Weird. The last time I've seen that message is when I connected via analog. So I plugged in my other players - LG BD390 & HD-A35. They seem to work correctly. Both pass the audio to my receiver via HDMI and my receiver decodes the audio correctly, displaying the appropriate codec and the nice blue light on my receiver comes on. Not so with the XA2. Is this a player/firmware issue?
> 
> 
> I tested multiple hd-dvd's with the same result and one DVD - "Dawn of the Dead". Playback of the DVD is the only time the player correctly displayed the audio codec on the receiver, which in that case was "DTS Surround".




Turn "Digital Direct Audio Mode" to ON.


----------



## Emannikcufesin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17555103
> 
> 
> Turn "Digital Direct Audio Mode" to ON.



Thank you for that piece of information. However I've scoured my manual and all the XA2 menu settings and for the life of me, I just can't find an option for "Digital Direct Audio Mode". How do I access this? Here is a list of the audio option in the XA2 setup menu:


Digital Out SPDIF - Bitstream/PCM

Digital Out HMDI - Auto/PCM/Downmixed PCM

Dynamic Range Control - Auto/On/Off

Dialog Enhancement - On/Off

Speaker Setting - 2.0/5.1/ Speaker Setup


I'm checking the Denon receiver setup menu now and not finding this option there either.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emannikcufesin* /forum/post/17561320
> 
> 
> Thank you for that piece of information. However I've scoured my manual and all the XA2 menu settings and for the life of me, I just can't find an option for "Digital Direct Audio Mode". How do I access this? Here is a list of the audio option in the XA2 setup menu:
> 
> 
> Digital Out SPDIF - Bitstream/PCM
> 
> Digital Out HMDI - Auto/PCM/Downmixed PCM
> 
> Dynamic Range Control - Auto/On/Off
> 
> Dialog Enhancement - On/Off
> 
> Speaker Setting - 2.0/5.1/ Speaker Setup



Maybe your firmware is old, and it needs to be updated.

If you have it network connected via an ethernet cable, it should be easy to update through the player's menu.

If not, you'll have to go to Toshiba's website, download and burn the fw to a CD-R for updating.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17561353
> 
> 
> Maybe your firmware is old, and it needs to be updated.
> 
> If you have it network connected via an ethernet cable, it should be easy to update through the player's menu.
> 
> If not, you'll have to go to Toshiba's website, download and burn the fw to a CD-R for updating.



Firmware 4.0 is the latest and overall best.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17561613
> 
> 
> Firmware 4.0 is the latest and overall best.



My 4.0 didn't work so well with my XA2 and Panny plasma. I would get random video blackouts. Went back to 2.7 and so far, so good (knock on wood).


----------



## Paul.R.S

"Emannikcufesin": It was the first thing I was gonna ask earlier--what firmware are you on?


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emannikcufesin* /forum/post/17561320
> 
> 
> Thank you for that piece of information. However I've scoured my manual and all the XA2 menu settings and for the life of me, I just can't find an option for "Digital Direct Audio Mode". How do I access this? Here is a list of the audio option in the XA2 setup menu:
> 
> 
> Digital Out SPDIF - Bitstream/PCM
> 
> Digital Out HMDI - Auto/PCM/Downmixed PCM
> 
> Dynamic Range Control - Auto/On/Off
> 
> Dialog Enhancement - On/Off
> 
> Speaker Setting - 2.0/5.1/ Speaker Setup
> 
> 
> I'm checking the Denon receiver setup menu now and not finding this option there either.




For audio from the HDMI you should be set up -


Digital Out SPDIF - Bitstream


Digital Out HMDI - Auto




If you don't have anything but the HDMI connected to your denon , there is no reason for it to say multi channel. Sounds like the problem would be with the Denon.



I would also check the menu of the HD dvds to make sure the audio selected is the lossless and not the DD as default.


----------



## Emannikcufesin

2.2 Firmware.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emannikcufesin* /forum/post/17577178
> 
> 
> 2.2 Firmware.



Wow, at least get up to 2.7.


----------



## Emannikcufesin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17577184
> 
> 
> Wow, at least get up to 2.7.



My plan for today was to download 4.0 and retest the unit on the Denon. For the time being I moved the XA2 into the bedroom and have A35 and LG BD390 in the living room since those players aren't having the same issue as the XA2. I do not believe the receiver is the issue.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Per High Def Digest's Josh Zyber's review of the XA2 (which is a terrific resource; scroll down to "Updated Video and Audio News (November 15, 2007)" towards the bottom), the Digital Direct Audio Mode Smarty-pants refers to was added with firmware version 2.7. You won't see that option in Setup until you upgrade to 2.7. Try that and report back.


----------



## Bman_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17497118
> 
> 
> Sounds like a disc error more than the player, but you might try initializing the Toshiba and see if that takes care of it.



How can I initialize the Toshiba?


thanks,


----------



## Paul.R.S

Re ^^: Take (another) look at the Setup menu options. Initialize is I think under General --> Maintenance. Page 63 of the manual has a wee bit more info.


----------



## oleus

i noticed a strange problem for the first time last night after years of flawless performance. i'm on the latest firmware and bitstreaming audio via hdmi to my onkyo 805. whenever i try a dolby trueHD track, it starts off fine and i get the trueHD indicator on my receiver. however, if i do anything like pause, skip forward or rewind/fast forward, i lose all audio to the receiver. anyone else have anything like this happen? it's happening on multiple discs.


----------



## FroDaddy

I was playing CDs today in my XA2 and came across a CD that wouldn't play past track 8. There are slight hairline scratches but nothing out of the ordinary. In my first XA2 I had no problems playing this CD, and the PS3 plays it just fine.


I recall that read problems are the fault of the drive? That an HD-A2 drive could fix the problem?


I'm getting tired of dumping money into this player though


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17263602
> 
> 
> FroDaddy, the BDP-83 is the crem_de_la_crem of Blu-ray players under $1000.
> 
> Top notch BR playback, SACD/DVDA, plus a plethora of user made media compatibility via USB.
> 
> Dvd scaling and deinterlacing is top notch, even a notch above the XA2's capabilities.
> 
> 
> I have two players in my rack. The XA2, and the BDP-83.



Same here... The two players are in my rack also. Too close to call which is better for upscaling. However for boot up time and speed the Oppo wins hands down, but for HD DVDs performance the XA2 takes the cake.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/17667167
> 
> 
> Same here... The two players are in my rack also. Too close to call which is better for upscaling. However for boot up time and speed the Oppo wins hands down, but for HD DVDs performance the XA2 takes the cake.



The XA2 can also be made region free for dvds, with just a fw revision.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/17667167
> 
> 
> Same here... The two players are in my rack also. Too close to call which is better for upscaling. However for boot up time and speed the Oppo wins hands down, but for HD DVDs performance the XA2 takes the cake.



It looks like there are more than a few of us who have both the Oppo and XA2. I"m also glad I'm not the only one who thinks the upscaling on both are really too close to call.


I have a 67" 1080P LED DLP and sit about 10 feet back if that much and they really do look pretty identical. It'd be nice if the Oppo added a Picture Control like the XA2 because even though you'd normally want a flat response out of your player, there are times on SD DVD you'll want to have some NR or EE control.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowghost* /forum/post/17667529
> 
> 
> It looks like there are more than a few of us who have both the Oppo and XA2. I"m also glad I'm not the only one who thinks the upscaling on both are really too close to call.
> 
> 
> I have a 67" 1080P LED DLP and sit about 10 feet back if that much and they really do look pretty identical. It'd be nice if the Oppo added a Picture Control like the XA2 because even though you'd normally want a flat response out of your player, there are times on SD DVD you'll want to have some NR or EE control.



Ya, on the smaller screens the scaled pic from both players is really close. A little less close on a larger projection system though.

I personally prefer the ABT solution in the OPPO, which yields a more natural looking pic and better skin tones when you view it on a huge screen. FWIW... IMHO...










Not sure what you mean by "picture control", since the -83 has lots of pic controls. Only slightly more advanced NR controls from the XA2, but I personally don't see the need for it in the -83.

PQ from disc to disc varies so much anyway, having the perfect settings like sharpness and NR is impossible without mucking with the picture with every viewing, and that gets really old really fast.


Still, we get outstanding performance with both players.

Though my XA2 is collecting more dust than discs these days.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17667694
> 
> 
> Ya, on the smaller screens the scaled pic from both players is really close. A little less close on a larger projection system though.
> 
> I personally prefer the ABT solution in the OPPO, which yields a more natural looking pic and better skin tones when you view it on a huge screen. FWIW... IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "picture control", since the -83 has lots of pic controls. Only slightly more advanced NR controls from the XA2, but I personally don't see the need for it in the -83.
> 
> PQ from disc to disc varies so much anyway, having the perfect settings like sharpness and NR is impossible without mucking with the picture with every viewing, and that gets really old really fast.
> 
> 
> Still, we get outstanding performance with both players.
> 
> Though my XA2 is collecting more dust than discs these days.



I save the XA2 for the over 100 HD DVDs I bought for extremely cheap. Some under $1.


The Oppo has plenty of Picture tweaks you can do, however it'd be nice if they were save-able so you didn't have to recreate them for the one-off disc you want to mess with. The XA2 has 3 different ones.


I always thought this was a good post regarding the XA2 Picture Button .


----------



## Smarty-pants

Ah, I see what you are saying now.









At the least, I wish the -83 had 2 memory settings. One for dvd and one for BD.


----------



## FroDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroDaddy* /forum/post/17664485
> 
> 
> I was playing CDs today in my XA2 and came across a CD that wouldn't play past track 8. There are slight hairline scratches but nothing out of the ordinary. In my first XA2 I had no problems playing this CD, and the PS3 plays it just fine.
> 
> 
> I recall that read problems are the fault of the drive? That an HD-A2 drive could fix the problem?
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of dumping money into this player though



Just to follow up on this, I tested more CDs and it played all of them without a problem. It's odd that I could play CDR's that had a lot of scratches on them, but the other purchased CD with a couple of hairline scratches wouldn't play on the XA2.


I'll just use the copy I made for the XA2 from now on.


----------



## oleus

the dolby trueHD issues i was having with my onkyo 805 seem to have disappeared. maybe one of the two machines needed a rest. i tested a half dozen discs today and there was no issue with the audio after pausing, fast-forwarding, etc.


----------



## rkingce

What are your settings to get True Hd and are you getting DTS HD also? I still cannot get my 905 to display TRUE HD from my HD DVD....... Just now got my blu Ray to do it.


----------



## rkingce

Ok got True HD to work but not DTS-HD. I would think it would be the same setup. Ordered a 4.0 fw update from Toshiba Parts........ He suggested that if I wasnt having any issues with my XA2 not to update. Will it give me more issues?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17873360
> 
> 
> Ok got True HD to work but not DTS-HD. I would think it would be the same setup. Ordered a 4.0 fw update from Toshiba Parts........ He suggested that if I wasnt having any issues with my XA2 not to update. Will it give me more issues?



4.0 has been very stable for me. You could try it and roll it back if you encounter some idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17873360
> 
> 
> Ok got True HD to work but not DTS-HD. I would think it would be the same setup. Ordered a 4.0 fw update from Toshiba Parts........ He suggested that if I wasnt having any issues with my XA2 not to update. Will it give me more issues?



Do you mean DTS HD High Resolution or DTS HD Master Audio? The former is rare (amongst the majors, I think there are only a handful of Paramount titles?) and the latter even moreso on HD DVD. So I'm wondering what discs you're playing to test output of the higher rez DTS codecs.


----------



## rkingce

The Movie was "Host". It was DTS-HD High Res Audio. Not the best Movie but it was cheap. my AVR didnt decode it but it should have


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17918974
> 
> 
> The Movie was "Host". It was DTS-HD High Res Audio. Not the best Movie but it was cheap. my AVR didnt decode it but it should have




What version are you on? IIRC when the player was first released it only did Dolby HDTrue and not DTS HD Master until subsequent updates.


Edit: Here is a snip from the XA2 initial spec sheet: "Advanced audio, including Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus and DTS® HD (core only), alongwith legacy formats including Dolby® Digital and DTS® bring an increased sonic realism to movie

soundtracks."


There's no HD Master.


----------



## Paul.R.S

What he said. I had a faint recollection of something like that but now that he says it I remember it more clearly.


I was going to suggest also that you check the (AVS) disc spec thread that I think benes maintains to make sure there is no encoding/flagging/labeling issue with the disc but the player limitation obviates that.


----------



## rkingce

so are you saying that the XA2 will not play the DTS-HD High Res Audio track? I am decoding in my receiver which will decode this if i bitstream


----------



## Paul.R.S

That's what core only means, yes. "Important Notes" has a bit more info.

http://www.tacp.com/tacpassets-images/models/HD-XA2/docs/HD-XA2_spec.pdf 


You didn't respond to SnowGhost's question about which firmware version you're on. Per his comment, that goes to the issue of what the player is outputting.


I'm fairly confident that this has been discussed previously in this thread, along with some explanatory discussion of how the two codecs' structures are different in terms of "core + extension."


----------



## rkingce

I am on 4.0 now and have had my first error code ever last night with "300".


----------



## sjitalian

i am having the same issue.i have some import hd-dvd's that use the dts-hd high res.audio codec.i bitstream from my xa2 to a sony 4300es hdmi 1.3 reciever that says it decodes the dts formats i.e. dts-hd h/r and dts master lossless.the sony rec.only shows dts on the front readout while on the discs that do dts master it reads correctly.so far only the german terminator 2 disc (dts hd h/r 7.1 reads correctly on the sony reciever.in another room i have an a35 running thru a denon 3808 receiver and it does read dts high resolution

on the front readout or dts master depending on the disc.i bitstream both players to the 2 hdmi 1.3 receivers and the players themselves are set up exactly the same.is there a setting in the sony 4300es rec.that i should activate?i may give sony a call after a little more checking.i will drop a blu-ray disc like res.dogs dts hd h/r into my oppo bdp83 and see what that does as far as readout is concerned.i jst want to know what sound i am actually getting.


----------



## sjitalian

the import hd-dvd disc i was using that had the different readouts on two systems-a35/denon 3808 and xa2/sony 4300es was the german release of the jackel.dts-hd h/r on denon/a35 set up and on sony/xa2 system it reads out on receiver as plain old dts.whats weird is when playing the german release of PERFUME which i just received today all my equipment reads as it should i.e dts-hd h/r.the discs i have that are dts-master lossless all bit stream fine.it is really strange that this one disc has this weird problem.does anyone else have something like this going on?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17923948
> 
> 
> I am on 4.0 now and have had my first error code ever last night with "300".



300 is a flip disc, my copy gives me problems as well.


----------



## sjitalian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17920269
> 
> 
> so are you saying that the XA2 will not play the DTS-HD High Res Audio track? I am decoding in my receiver which will decode this if i bitstream



you are correct

the xa2 should bit stream all audio codecs to an avr that decodes all the new formats i.e.ddplus,dthd/dts high res.and master audio(lossless).it does not matter that the manuel only says dts-hd high resolution(core only)as that only pertains to internal decoding within the xa2 itself and not bitstreaming to an external decoder such as an applicable avr.many of the import hd-dvd's actually use dts-hd hi res.or dts-hd master audio on there discs.

i have some german imports by concorde studios that are dts-hi-res.that when i bit stream thru the xa2 to my sony 4300ea receiver only show as dts only.that companies discs are the only ones that do that.the strange thing is when i go to another room with the same disc and run bit stream thru my a35 to a denon 3808 avr it registers dts-hi-res.alone in the dark and death sentence are a couple of the discs that this occurs with.all and all i sure wish that the studios doing us releases would have used a more dynamic codec than dolby digital plus for hd-dvd discs especially universal which on there blu-rays are using dts-hd master audio almost exclusively.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17923948
> 
> 
> I am on 4.0 now and have had my first error code ever last night with "300".



I got my first unplayable disc (error code: 408bc504) with "Phantom of the Opera". It plays fine on my A35, but locks up around the same place after playing about 30 minutes on the XA2. The machine doesn't totally lock up though, I can still eject the disc rather than having to power down.


Googling this error shows that it's happened to many people on different discs with different firmwares. Hopefully this is a one-off glitch as I have a pretty big collection of unopened HD DVDs bought at the fire sales. So far combo discs like Star Trek OS play fine on both my machines as do a few others.


----------



## keilwerth

Hi Dave,

Just scanning threads and saw your post that w/FW revision my XA2 can be region free.

What do I need to do? I just bought Australian movie I've been looking for some time and didn't know it was coded. It does play on my Dell PC, but of course I'd like to view on my Toshiba, which to my eye for last 5yrs, is close to BD quality on my system and one of my best investments ever.

Thanks,


Mike


----------



## CochiseGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keilwerth* /forum/post/18036875
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> Just scanning threads and saw your post that w/FW revision my XA2 can be region free.
> 
> What do I need to do? I just bought Australian movie I've been looking for some time and didn't know it was coded. It does play on my Dell PC, but of course I'd like to view on my Toshiba, which to my eye for last 5yrs, is close to BD quality on my system and one of my best investments ever.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mike


 Guide on how to make your HD-XA2 into a region free PAL capable HD-XE1 


You need to make 3 CDs. The first rolls back the firmware on you player to an earlier version, so it will accept the 2nd CD, FW ver. 2.5 for the Australian version of the XA2, the XE1. That makes it region free for DVD. Those 2 files & instructions are in the link above. Then you'll want to upgrade the FW to the latest 4.0 for the XE1, that you can find at the Toshiba EU site, links are in the Toshiba Firmware All Players "sticky" thread in this forum. But make sure your display can accept PAL resolution (576i/p). After updating your XA2 with the XE1 firmware it can display both PAL & NTSC, resolutions: 480i/p, 576i/p, 720p & 1080i/p/24. But the default at power up is PAL (576), so if your display cannot accept PAL, you won't be able to see the Setup menu. Most projectors can accept PAL, as do LCD flat screen TVs from Vizio & Philips, but most "big name" brand TVs like Samsung & Sony don't.


----------



## keilwerth

CochiseGuy.


Thanks for informative response. I'll look into performing this operation soon and will get back with you to let you know how I fared, also if I need some assistance. Thanks again!


Mike


----------



## CochiseGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keilwerth* /forum/post/18099346
> 
> 
> CochiseGuy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for informative response. I'll look into performing this operation soon and will get back with you to let you know how I fared, also if I need some assistance. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Mike



Let us know how it goes. I used those files to upgrade my XA2 to region free, running the XE1 4.0 FW. I have a number of Region 2 PAL DVDs, mostly from the UK, and the XA2 w/XE1 FW upconverts them very nicely to 1080p/50Hz, which my Panasonic AE4000 projectors handles very well. With the XE1 4.0 FW, there's an added option in the Display Menu - Display at 24fps or Auto. I use Auto, and PAL DVDs are displayed at 1080p/50, R1 NTSC DVDs are displayed at 1080p/60, and HD DVDs at 1080p/24.


----------



## HiHoStevo

I am out of town right now... and wondered if anyone could answer this question>>>?


Does the XA-2 have a "source direct or native" mode... (could be called something else) where it will output whatever resolution is stored on the disc?


I wanted to compare the XA-2's Reon implementation with the ABT2010 chip in my DVDO Duo for SD material. To do that I could set the output to 480 for a single test... but if the Duo does a better job I would not want to be changing resolutions every time I put a disc in... so it would work much better with a mode where the XA-2 would simply output the "native" resolution of the disc.


----------



## CochiseGuy

No, there is no Source Direct Mode on the XA2, you must select an output resolution. As you said, you could set the resolution to 480p for NTSC R1 DVD, but then you would have to change it back to 1080p24 to have native resolution for HD DVD.


----------



## Gary J

You can get 480i over component, video or s-video using the Mode switch.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18101529
> 
> 
> You can get 480i over component, video or s-video using the Mode switch.



How would that work?

Leave the res set to 1080p/24 for HD DVD?... and then when playing a dvd, just slide the switch for HD to SD and get 480i for DVDs over component?


Been a while since I was in the XA2 menus, but is there no primary output setting for HDMI vs COMPONENT?

Are both HDMI and COMPONENT active so that the only procedure is to flip the SD/HD switch to go back anf forth between 1080/24-HDMI for HD DVD and 480i/60-COMPONENT for DVD?


TIA









EDIT: Also, I see you mention s-vid and composite as well. Does it matter which connection is used for 480i?

Is there a difference in PQ between component /s /c for 480i?

*THANKS!







*


----------



## HiHoStevo

Thank you for the responses.........


Sounds like what I feared... I could set it up to check one's scaling against the other... but if the Duo does a better job it would not be possible to use the Duo's scaling for SD-DVD's without switching the resolution each time...... and I am far to lazy to do that!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18101725
> 
> 
> How would that work?
> 
> Leave the res set to 1080p/24 for HD DVD?... and then when playing a dvd, just slide the switch for HD to SD and get 480i for DVDs over component?



From what I remember, yes. I use the AVS Classic Black background so I can't read whatever you wrote in EDIT:.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18101864
> 
> 
> From what I remember, yes. I use the AVS Classic Black background so I can't read whatever you wrote in EDIT:.



"EDIT: Also I see you mention s-vid and composite as well.

Does it matter which of those connections are used for 480i?

Is there a difference in purity of the PQ between the 3?"


thanks Gary


----------



## Gary J

Sure there is. S-video has less resolution than component. Composite video even less.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18102382
> 
> 
> Sure there is. S-video has less resolution than component. Composite video even less.



I meant is there a difference at 480i.


----------



## Gary J

Yes the problem with them all is they're analog.


----------



## ChrisW6ATV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CochiseGuy* /forum/post/18100315
> 
> 
> ...With the XE1 4.0 FW, there's an added option in the Display Menu - Display at 24fps or Auto. I use Auto, and PAL DVDs are displayed at 1080p/50, R1 NTSC DVDs are displayed at 1080p/60, and HD DVDs at 1080p/24.



I don't think this setting is available in a regular v4.0 HD-XA2, and it might be a good reason to change an XA2 even if I don't have any non-R1 DVDs. As it is now, if I leave my XA2 at 1080p24, when I play a DVD it also stays at 24 frames, and then the DVDs have looked choppy. Am I understanding this mod correctly?


----------



## CochiseGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisW6ATV* /forum/post/18127394
> 
> 
> I don't think this setting is available in a regular v4.0 HD-XA2, and it might be a good reason to change an XA2 even if I don't have any non-R1 DVDs. As it is now, if I leave my XA2 at 1080p24, when I play a DVD it also stays at 24 frames, and then the DVDs have looked choppy. Am I understanding this mod correctly?



Well, the purpose of the Mod is to make the player region free for DVD, and enable PAL/50Hz output. Yes, some DVDs are choppy with 24fps playback and I really don't see any detail improvement with 24fps over 30fps like there is with HD DVD. And yes, this setting is only available on the XE1 4.0 FW. But with the XA2 FW, there is a setting in Setup, in the Picture menu - Picture Mode. The choices are Auto, Film or Video. I believe if you set it to Video, the player will play DVDs at 30fps while still playing HD DVDs at 24fps, as the Owner's Manual says this setting is for detecting the content of DVDs.


----------



## namuk

I have 2 of theses player one very new (not used much) and one older one used more . well there the XE1 question is i am getting "not dvd format" when inserting certian HDDVD discs , i have done the Initialize/clean disc ect and i am 4.0 firmware still the same , but some times the discs work .. when they do work films run fine.


any ideas ?


also why say not dvd when it is a hd dvd?


----------



## ChrisW6ATV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CochiseGuy* /forum/post/18128247
> 
> 
> Well, the purpose of the Mod is to make the player region free for DVD, and enable PAL/50Hz output. Yes, some DVDs are choppy with 24fps playback and I really don't see any detail improvement with 24fps over 30fps like there is with HD DVD. And yes, this setting is only available on the XE1 4.0 FW. But with the XA2 FW, there is a setting in Setup, in the Picture menu - Picture Mode. The choices are Auto, Film or Video. I believe if you set it to Video, the player will play DVDs at 30fps while still playing HD DVDs at 24fps, as the Owner's Manual says this setting is for detecting the content of DVDs.



That Picture Mode, as I understand it, is for selecting the method of deinterlacing DVDs when using progressive-scan modes (480p, 720p, 1080p). I will try it to see if it also affects the frame rate. I have always left it on Auto; maybe it would fix the problem I have seen if I changed it to one of the others even if it doesn't change 1080p24 to 1080p60 when playing DVDs. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkingce* /forum/post/17923948
> 
> 
> I am on 4.0 now and have had my first error code ever last night with "300".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/17954866
> 
> 
> 300 is a flip disc, my copy gives me problems as well.



I haven't watched an HD-DVD in a year or more, but last night when my BH200 started skipping on this disc at about the 50min mark (and for the next several minutes until I couldn't stand it anymore), I fired-up my XA2 and loaded it up and it played the disc flawlessly. First time I've seen any problem with the BH200.


Glad I've kept the XA2; I will use it exclusively with HD-DVD discs from now on. I'm still using older firmware btw (dunno anymore, a couple back from 4.0 I guess).


----------



## PRO-630HD

For X-A2 users like myself with Pioneer receivers this might be useful. I just learned that Pioneer has a fix for the DD+ issue for thier new receivers. FW 1.041 is for the SC-25/27 and fixes the above issue and the inability of the receiver to properly decode 2 channel DTS-HD tracks. I am calling them Monday about possible firmware for our receivers. I am going to be needling Pioneer with all my might since I have waited close to 2 years for the update. Pioneer needs to get off thier ass on this and they did for the newer receivers.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO-630HD* /forum/post/18219882
> 
> 
> For X-A2 users like myself with Pioneer receivers this might be useful. I just learned that Pioneer has a fix for the DD+ issue for thier new receivers. FW 1.041 is for the SC-25/27 and fixes the above issue and the inability of the receiver to properly decode 2 channel DTS-HD tracks. I am calling them Monday about possible firmware for our receivers. I am going to be needling Pioneer with all my might since I have waited close to 2 years for the update. Pioneer needs to get off thier ass on this and they did for the newer receivers.




Good Luck with that!!



Just FYI, I have a Pioneer Elite 84TXsi that I bought the first week they were available. I immediately ran into an EDID problem with my InFocus projector ( it took months and numerous equipment swaps to actually find where the problem was)... I spent months talking to every known person in the support chain about my problem.... they all pointed their fingers at every other piece of equipment I owned. In the end due to some difficulties with a firmware update they finally did provide (but it could only be done with some arcane cables that only a half dozen people in the entire world still had) I had a chance to talk to a senior VP in tech support. He admitted that yes I had found a legitimate bug and that they were aware of the problem... but as it affected so few people or at least so few people were aware of it and called to complain that they had zero plans to do anything about it. The short of it is... the problem will only be addressed if it affects a large group of people and Pioneer gets harassing phone calls from as many of the affected as possible.


----------



## BrittShickhouse

I have an XA2 with the 4.0 firmware. If I press the stop button (usually accidentally) then press play, the player does not resume play but goes back to the beginning of the DVD. Is there a way to set the player to resume play after the stop button is pressed once?




Forgive me if this has been covered. I have searched extensively and found conflicting answers (i.e. this is not the expected behaviour, this is how it was designed to work).


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/18255013
> 
> 
> I have an XA2 with the 4.0 firmware. If I press the stop button (usually accidentally) then press play, the player does not resume play but goes back to the beginning of the DVD. Is there a way to set the player to resume play after the stop button is pressed once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been covered. I have searched extensively and found conflicting answers (i.e. this is not the expected behaviour, this is how it was designed to work).



Does this happen on all discs? DVD or HD DVD? IIRC, most if not all HD DVD's discs did not support "resume playback after stop" function, regardless of player.


----------



## BrittShickhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/18255512
> 
> 
> Does this happen on all discs? DVD or HD DVD? IIRC, most if not all HD DVD's discs did not support "resume playback after stop" function, regardless of player.



Recent examples would be Transformers HD-DVD and Batman Begins HD-DVD.


I wasn't aware that the behaviour was disc dependent. I haven't had the player very long and I can't think of any examples that didn't go back to the beginning after stop.


----------



## BrittShickhouse

I see from further reading that any HD-DVD with Advanced Features enabled won't resume after stop. Apparently you are supposed to hit bookmark before you accidentally press stop instead of fast forward.










I suppose investing in a good universal remote with lighted buttons would be the best solution for me. Thanks for steering me in the right direction.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/18256167
> 
> 
> I see from further reading that any HD-DVD with Advanced Features enabled won't resume after stop. Apparently you are supposed to hit bookmark before you accidentally press stop instead of fast forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose investing in a good universal remote with lighted buttons would be the best solution for me. Thanks for steering me in the right direction.



Harmony One is what I use for my XA2 and other components. Very well lit and all the Toshiba codes are in their database.


----------



## agentalbert

Hello. I hadn't used my XA2 in months, but began watching some HD-DVD's this past week and have noticed a problem with the tray opening. Its as if the motor is weak. It closes at a normal speed, but when opening it seems to struggle, and sometimes will not fully open and then just close. I have to pull down the flap to let the tray open.


Is it still possible to get these units serviced? I bought mine from Ubid in 2008. I paid $228 for it in June of 2008. I think the refurbished units were going for cheaper and this was allegedly brand new, but I can't remember for sure. I don't see any note indicating it was refurbished on my e-mail order confirmation, but that may not mean anything.


Any advice?


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ For anyone not scared to do so, I would advise opening it up, taking the top off of the drive case, and look at the mechanisms surround the tray.

It could be something as indiscreet as a large spec of something getting caught on the the slide rail.

I no engineer or techhead, but I have done things like that to my players several times over the years.


Only 2 rules really, and that's 1)Make sure you are grounded so as not to give the player's component a static shock... and 2)Don't touch anything that looks like it could break.

Damaging the laser head would be really bad.


I would suggest checking out those parts, look for any debris that may be getting caught up in there, and get some lithium grease at the store and re-lube the rails with it.

It _could_ be a failing drive too, od which there can be nothing done about that, but if it is, it won't hurt to just go in and look around.


----------



## rickybob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentalbert* /forum/post/18732834
> 
> 
> Hello. I hadn't used my XA2 in months, but began watching some HD-DVD's this past week and have noticed a problem with the tray opening. Its as if the motor is weak. It closes at a normal speed, but when opening it seems to struggle, and sometimes will not fully open and then just close. I have to pull down the flap to let the tray open.
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to get these units serviced? I bought mine from Ubid in 2008. I paid $228 for it in June of 2008. I think the refurbished units were going for cheaper and this was allegedly brand new, but I can't remember for sure. I don't see any note indicating it was refurbished on my e-mail order confirmation, but that may not mean anything.
> 
> 
> Any advice?



I bought mine around the same time from Overstock for $3 bills. My tray is sluggish too coming out, but zips in fine. It's never not opened all the way. It's still a great machine and with my library of HD-DVDs I have no intention of getting rid of it. It's not used as much anymore as my blu-ray players, but is still a great upscaler for watching SD-DVDs!


You could probably get it serviced, but it may not be worth it if you don't watch that many DVDs. However, if the tray fails to come out all the way and you can't put in a disc, what's the point of having it? Getting equipment serviced like that is so costly now days. I have 3 HD-DVD, and a 4th LG combo player. One is a spare XA1 which will be used should either of my active players fail sometime down the road. But with little use these days, I don't expect that to happen. Most of the time it's blu-ray, but occasionally we'll watch a HD-DVD.


Good luck,


rickybob


----------



## PRO-630HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/16429667
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> After I recently played a DVD in my XA2, I opened the tray to remove the disc and I heard an odd noise (like plastic cracking). I took out the DVD and pushed the button to close the tray. The tray went in but the door did not flip back up. The door on my other unit has a lot of tension and closes easily. I can't see how this works from looking at the outside. Before I try to "fix" it (and open up the case), can someone tell me whether this problem should be easy to fix? It sounded like something may have broke, but I suppose a spring could have just come loose. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



I just experienced the same problem. Not sure if it is an easy fix or not.


----------



## TreyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/17555103
> 
> 
> Turn "Digital Direct Audio Mode" to ON.



Thanks! I've been using my XA2 with 6 channel analog on my old receiver for a few years now and just upgraded. I wasn't getting the TrueHD codec on my new receiver to work and your post helped!


----------



## qz3fwd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentalbert* /forum/post/18732834
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Is it still possible to get these units serviced? I bought mine from Ubid in 2008. I paid $228 for it in June of 2008. I think the refurbished units were going for cheaper and this was allegedly brand new, but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> Any advice?



I bought 2 brand new XA2's somewhere between 1 year to 1 year 4 months ago on ebay for around $250 each. Both units were in fact brand new (non-refurb jobs). The first one sadly had the welcome bug. I contacted Toshiba and they had a flat rate $150 repair rate. They told me that with EOL devices like this they dont even bother to fix the unit you sendinto them *if* they have NIB units. I received a NIB (Brand New In Box) replacemet units less than 1 week after shipping them the "Welcome Bug" unit.


----------



## beekermartin

I bought an XA2 from a fellow member here today. I should be receiving it some time next week. I plan on installing firmware 4.0 if it hasn't all ready been upgraded.


I own an A1 and an A2 already. Are there any tips or pointers I should know for setup?


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin* /forum/post/18973140
> 
> 
> I bought an XA2 from a fellow member here today. I should be receiving it some time next week. I plan on installing firmware 4.0 if it hasn't all ready been upgraded.
> 
> 
> I own an A1 and an A2 already. Are there any tips or pointers I should know for setup?





Other than adjusting the video settings for DVD upconversion, there's not much to do. Upgrade to 4.0 and enjoy!


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ti-triodes* /forum/post/18973772
> 
> 
> Other than adjusting the video settings for DVD upconversion, there's not much to do. Upgrade to 4.0 and enjoy!



Not beekermartin here, but what are the DVD video setting adjustments you speak of? I've been at 2.7 for both of my XA2s with no problems, held off any further updates because of the jaggie issue with AVC discs. I guess this has been fixed given I still haven't heard of any complaints and the current firmware has been out a long time, and it's pretty apparent that it is the final update.




On the side - I wonder if Toshiba would sent out CD update discs at present time? Real discs instead of worrying about a bad CD-R image burn.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/18974023
> 
> 
> Not beekermartin here, but what are the DVD video setting adjustments you speak of? I've been at 2.7 for both of my XA2s with no problems, held off any further updates because of the jaggie issue with AVC discs. I guess this has been fixed given I still haven't heard of any complaints and the current firmware has been out a long time, and it's pretty apparent that it is the final update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side - I wonder if Toshiba would sent out CD update discs at present time? Real discs instead of worrying about a bad CD-R image burn.



I think he's referring to the "picture" settings for the Reon processor. 2.7 and 4.0 supposedly do not have the "jaggies" issue.


About one year ago I sent in the warranty card for my XA2 and received the 4.0 disc shortly thereafter. Not sure if they still send those out if they get a new card from you. There are probably not very many, if any, authorized resellers out there for the warranty to still be in effect.


----------



## Brian81

I never mailed the warranty cards out for any of the players I own. I believe there was a check box for receiving the discs. It would be odd mailing them in, but I wonder if they'd send out discs for the 5 different models I own. Sure, I can download the file and burn a disc, but one of these days I'll burn a bum disc and brick a player. I'm assuming these are pressed update discs and not CD-Rs.


----------



## sonydude1966

Yes, they are pressed update discs, NOT DVD-R's. I'm not convinced they're any better than DVD-R's. Just don't touch ANY buttons on anything in the house, and don't even breath in the area until it's updated.


----------



## llep64

ok I am confused does this player bitstreams DTS HD master, DTS HD, Dolby True HD??, and does it use Burr-Brown Dacs like the A1?, I am planning on using it as a CD player also


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *llep64* /forum/post/19016015
> 
> 
> ok I am confused does this player bitstreams DTS HD master, DTS HD, Dolby True HD??, and does it use Burr-Brown Dacs like the A1?, I am planning on using it as a CD player also



Yes. The XA2 can bitstream all audio formats.


In terms of the analog outputs I am not sure which player would be better for cd play back. I know the XA2 is known for having great dacs but I am not sure of the specifics. The A1 is known for being a great cd player. I believe the XA2 is as well. I don't know which one is better though for cd playback. BTW, the A1 cannot bitstream.


I am waiting to receive a XA2 I bought from a fellow member here. Once I receive it I will be retiring my A1. If your interested in it send me a PM.


----------



## llep64

Thanks Bee, I do have an X1 now , but don't use not more, I use an A30 , but looking to get the A35 or XA2 and want to use it as a CD player also. The A1 is a GREAT cd player, but like you said it does nor bitstream., So A35 or Xa2?, I really don't have that many or watch SD DVDs any more, so I was thinking on the A35, but I need to know which is a better CD player. Thanks


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *llep64* /forum/post/19016478
> 
> 
> Thanks Bee, I do have an X1 now , but don't use not more, I use an A30 , but looking to get the A35 or XA2 and want to use it as a CD player also. The A1 is a GREAT cd player, but like you said it does nor bitstream., So A35 or Xa2?, I really don't have that many or watch SD DVDs any more, so I was thinking on the A35, but I need to know which is a better CD player. Thanks



I have no proof but from everything I've read the XA2 should be the better CD player. It is the best overall HD DVD player according to most here. I think it is safe to assume it would handle CDs better than the A35. The XA2 is known for being built extremely well. The A35 is more or less a down grade in overall build quality.


----------



## harley1

My XA-2 is stuck with the message loading repeating , and never actually loading. The player became unresponsive with the remote control. I couldn't get the XA-2 to open or shut off.


Tried the reset by holding the ON/standby button down for 30 seconds. The player would shut off ,but when turned back on it just started loading the disc and not-allowing me to open and remove the disc or shut it off without holding the ON button down for 30 seconds.


Tried unplugging but that didn't solve the problem. So now I have a XA-2 that when turned on just shows the message loading ,but doesn't load.


I watched the Hd dvd of Training Days before with on problems.



Any suggestions ?


----------



## Viking61

Try turning the player on with the Eject button. It should then eject the disc before starting loading.


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viking61* /forum/post/19019095
> 
> 
> Try turning the player on with the Eject button. It should then eject the disc before starting loading.



Thank You - it did open and eject the disc.


----------



## Viking61

Does it play other discs without problems?


----------



## ted08721

I was wondering if anyone ever had their HDMI port go bad, and is there any kind of software fix?


----------



## qz3fwd

Did you by any chance move the switch on the front accidentally?

This may affect HDMI/component output? See page 20 of the owners manual.


----------



## ted08721

Thanks for the reply, ok I just checked that and it seems to be set right.

I do get an on screen message that says mode is not supported, HDMI cable and HDMI port work with my Blu-ray player, also no problem with Fios STB.

My wide screen is a Sammy 52 inch 650A

I have no problem playing through component source.

I understand handshake problems in equiptment but seeing how it used to work leaves me a bit confused.

I did have similar problem with Direct TV at one time and had to switch to components., I suspect my Sammy being the problem seeing how two different devices did not function, but Blu-Ray player works so Sammy support said not their problem.


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viking61* /forum/post/19020186
> 
> 
> Does it play other discs without problems?



No problems with other HD or regular dvds.

Just that one for some reason.It has played before with no problems.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harley1* /forum/post/19024328
> 
> 
> No problems with other HD or regular dvds.
> 
> Just that one for some reason.It has played before with no problems.



The disc is probably damaged, I get the same problem with some combo discs.


----------



## emf

*Your Player Might need Lens Cleaner?*


Assuming your disc has been cleaned and your player doesn't read it, you might need a lens cleaner. Lint and other debris can collect on the lens and your player will fail to read properly. True of any disc.


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emf* /forum/post/19042384
> 
> *Your Player Might need Lens Cleaner?*
> 
> 
> Assuming your disc has been cleaned and your player doesn't read it, you might need a lens cleaner. Lint and other debris can collect on the lens and your player will fail to read properly. True of any disc.



Any suggestions for a lens cleaner ?


----------



## llep64

Has anybody notice that setting the SPFIF to PCM make the two channel analog sound better, dynamic and better bass? I know everybody says to leave it on bitstream, maybe is just my set up!. So I have SPDIF on PCM and HDMI to auto bitstreaming to a Marantz sr7002.


----------



## Gary J

Digital bitstream gets converted to you guessed it... digital PCM.


----------



## llep64

Is that what it is?, so it's not "pure" au

Dio then


----------



## Brian81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/18984533
> 
> 
> Yes, they are pressed update discs, NOT DVD-R's. I'm not convinced they're any better than DVD-R's. Just don't touch ANY buttons on anything in the house, and don't even breath in the area until it's updated.



Hi, can you check your disc? I received discs from Toshiba today and they are burned, not pressed, discs. They do have labels on them, but they are cyan bottomed discs. I am wondering whether yours is actually a CDR or if they ran out and started burning them instead.


----------



## sjitalian

my xa2 which i have had for about 2 years is now freezing ussually about 1 hour into a movie.its doing it on movies that have always played smoothly with no hiccups at all.picture freezes,audio cuts out but front display on xa2 keeps counting as if its still playing the film.i keep very good care of my prized large hd-dvd collection.no scratches or smudges at all on any of the half dozen or so discs that are doing this stuff.the discs all play fine in my a35 from start to finnish.on the xa2 if i skip past the freeze spot it will play for about 5 or 10 minutes and freeze up again.any of you guys have any ideas on what could be done?i also wonder if there is a lense issue.also does anyone know of a lense cleaner that will be effective and not harm anything?other than the lense is there anything alse that could be wrong?DOES TOSH STILL HAVE THESE XA2 UNITS AVALABLEin fact this unit is a new replacement that toshiba sent me about 2 years ago to replace another xa2 that croaked well before its time.any help or advice would really be appreciated.thanks in advance!


----------



## Crazz

I had to share my good fortune, at least so far. I have a xbox hd DVD player for the original xbox 360 that outputs via component only. I was an early adopter so my LCD projection tv was only 1080i at that time and that was ok with me at the time. Now xbox is my Netflix access point in bedroom for Sony 1080p tv. In living room I just recently got a replacement tv at a discount for the failed optical block issue.


So I got the logitech harmony one to streamline access and decided to get an hd DVD player for the living room that can output 1080p to go with tv. I was searching for less than a week on eBay

for a hd-a30 when on an online advertising site I found a xa2 that seems to be working fine with 5 hd DVD included in price for, yes, can you f...ing believe it, $30. I asked him why he was selling it initially over the phone and he sounded so nice, but naive, "well, you know, everything is blue now."


----------



## Gary J

He was right!


----------



## Crazz

But red still works! I was purple in the beginning.


----------



## aaronwt

I guess I need to turn on my XA2 sometime. It's been a very long time since I've turned it on.


----------



## snowghost

Quote:

Originally Posted by *aaronwt* 
I guess I need to turn on my XA2 sometime. It's been a very long time since I've turned it on.
LOL. Me too. Although the other day I hit the wrong Activity Button on my Harmony Remote (intending to watch an SD on my Oppo BD player) and accidentally fired up the XA2 instead.


So since it was already on, I popped in the disc and had almost forgotten how cool a player it is. I'm keeping this beast around for a very long time.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

same here....I have gone Blu and never looked back...I liked both formats equally and bought both early on....


had a hankerin' to see the Eagles Concert from Austrailia the other day. I'm sorry to say that was the first time my XA2 had been powered on in several months.


That disk is reason enough to keep my XA2 connected and ready to go!


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/19588954
> 
> 
> same here....I have gone Blu and never looked back...I liked both formats equally and bought both early on....
> 
> 
> had a hankerin' to see the Eagles Concert from Austrailia the other day. I'm sorry to say that was the first time my XA2 had been powered on in several months.
> 
> 
> That disk is reason enough to keep my XA2 connected and ready to go!



That concert is awesome. it was the reason I got my XA2 in the first place. I have since converted that concert to Blu ray but still have fond memories of that concert, The Matrix and Transformers all HD DVD exclusives at the time.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/19590058
> 
> 
> That concert is awesome. it was the reason I got my XA2 in the first place. I have since converted that concert to Blu ray but still have fond memories of that concert, The Matrix and Transformers all HD DVD exclusives at the time.



Yeah my BD PS3 buddy is jealous of the Eagles HD DVD and makes me put it on whenever he visits.


----------



## Brian81

I was watching Out of Sight the other day on my XA2 and at some point during the movie, the picture went black for a second. I 'rewound' to before the spot and it didn't happen again. I've watched probably 60 movies on the player and this is the first time this has happened. I remember reading about this issue on the forum at some point, but don't remember any details. This hadn't happened before, and hopefully it is not something that appears and continues to happen. I'm still on firmware 2.7 (the one before the jaggies showed up).


----------



## randy8876

Any source for the files to make this region free? I need to play some Japanese discs and can't find the region free hacks anymore.


----------



## dmperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/19670348
> 
> 
> I was watching Out of Sight the other day on my XA2 and at some point during the movie, the picture went black for a second. I 'rewound' to before the spot and it didn't happen again. I've watched probably 60 movies on the player and this is the first time this has happened. I remember reading about this issue on the forum at some point, but don't remember any details. This hadn't happened before, and hopefully it is not something that appears and continues to happen. I'm still on firmware 2.7 (the one before the jaggies showed up).



Brian:

If it only happens sporadically, I would suspect something like fingerprints on the laser-side of the DVD. The disc needs cleaning. But you say it did not repeat when you rewound and played again. In that case I would suspect an HDMI problem (if you are hooked up using HDMI). And that would require a new HDMI cable (get them from Monoprice - they are excellent and inexpensive), or a technician may have to replace the HDMI plug in either the TV, receiver, or your Blu-Ray player. Perhaps others may have more (and better insight on this).


----------



## Gary J

fooled me


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian81* /forum/post/19670348
> 
> 
> I was watching Out of Sight the other day on my XA2 and at some point during the movie, the picture went black for a second. I 'rewound' to before the spot and it didn't happen again. I've watched probably 60 movies on the player and this is the first time this has happened. I remember reading about this issue on the forum at some point, but don't remember any details. This hadn't happened before, and hopefully it is not something that appears and continues to happen. I'm still on firmware 2.7 (the one before the jaggies showed up).



These XA2's ALL DO THAT. So far, I've noticed this happen on DVD's only, I think.


I've actually owned quite a few of these XA2's, and they all did the video blackout thing every once in a great while. It happened on 2 different HDTV's, using HDMI, and again, I think just with DVD's.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

The same thing happened on mine last night while I was watching "Shooter" (HD DVD). A momentary video dropout just like a layer change with some DVDs. I rewound past the dropout and ran it again and things were fine. First time it's done that.


----------



## beekermartin

Is the loader/drive the same for all second generation HD DVD players? In other words is the loader/drive the same in the A2/A20/XA2? I was told the drive was the same in the A2 and XA2. I was wondering if that was also true with the A20.


----------



## Viking61

All second generation players (A2, D2, XA2 and A20) have the same HD DVD drive. It's a Toshiba SD-E802A.


All third generation players (A3, D3, A30 and A35) have another drive. That's a Toshiba DAV-RB722.


Venturer 7000 (which is an A3 clone) also has Toshiba DAV-RB722.


The Xbox 360 HD DVD AddOn drive is Toshiba SD-S802A (notice the difference from the second gen SD-*E*802A drive).


----------



## konfusion

where can i download 4.0 or newer firmware for XE1? i did the change from xa2 to xe1 pal change but its on 2.5 i want to upgrade 4.0 but cant find the file anywhere


thanks


----------



## Viking61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *konfusion* /forum/post/20405997
> 
> 
> where can i download 4.0 or newer firmware for XE1? i did the change from xa2 to xe1 pal change but its on 2.5 i want to upgrade 4.0 but cant find the file anywhere
> 
> 
> thanks


 http://cid-6948f2460bdd190c.office.l...DXE1%5E_TE.iso


----------



## BRUCIE BOY

HI

IM an lgbh200 owner and have just obtained a toshiba ep30 hd dvd player as back up to my lg is there any known problems with this machine


----------



## dreaux

Don't know if there is anyone left on this thread but will post my observations of the HD-XA2.

My main deck is an Oppo 93 for blu-ray and 3D, however I bought the XA2 for viewing SD DVD's. I have tried alot of players for upconverting regular DVD's and nothing comes close to the XA2.....still.

My Oppo 93 doesn't come close on stardard DVD's.

I will hang onto my XA2 until there are no more SD DVD's.


----------



## Gary J

Actually a lot of displays and AVRs come close now so you don't need either one.


----------



## dreaux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRUCIE BOY* /forum/post/20426201
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> IM an lgbh200 owner and have just obtained a toshiba ep30 hd dvd player as back up to my lg is there any known problems with this machine



I think you want a different thread.


----------



## hifichip76

Mine has gone nuts! I can't access the setup menu and it doesnt respond to most commands. I can't find the manual. Does anyone know how to reset the microprocessor? I wanted to set it to 1080p because I finally got a new tv. I love this machine, especially for it's upconversion. Maybe it's worth getting it repaired. If anyone has any resetting suggestions, I'd appreciate it. I've already tried unplugging it for a while...


----------



## harley1

Pressing ON/STANDBY for 10 seconds forces the player to turn off. I think that does the reset.


Here is the pdf for manual

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchf...2/052hdxa2.pdf


----------



## hifichip76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harley1* /forum/post/20869733
> 
> 
> Pressing ON/STANDBY for 10 seconds forces the player to turn off. I think that does the reset.
> 
> 
> Here is the pdf for manual
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchf...2/052hdxa2.pdf



That doesn;t work, but I really appreciate the pdf! Thanks!


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruceames* /forum/post/20836201
> 
> 
> To reset the player, turn the player on and remove any discs from the player. Then press the DISPLAY button, followed by the numbers 7-0-1 (in that order). Then press DISPLAY again. The player should turn itself off, and when you turn it back on, it will be reset to the factory defaults. Hope it works for you!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post20836201


----------



## hifichip76

Thank you both! What actually worked for some reason was the firmware update on a cd-r. Now, my beloved Xa2 is back in business and I'm finally able to see HD dvd's in 1080p with my new TV! And I can't wait to compare the Reon upscaling to the ABT chipset in my AVR!


The look and sound of still useful!


----------



## HiHoStevo

Has anyone taken the time to compare the up-scaling of the XA-2 to the scaling in the iScan Duo?


I am still running a 720p projector so it may not be a big difference for me one way or the other... just curious if anyone has done any comparo


----------



## hifichip76

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* 
Has anyone taken the time to compare the up-scaling of the XA-2 to the scaling in the iScan Duo?


I am still running a 720p projector so it may not be a big difference for me one way or the other... just curious if anyone has done any comparo
I compared it a while ago to my vp30, back when I had a 720tv that seemed to look best when fed 1080i. I recall thinking it was very close, but I paid about $1800 for the vp30 and about $300 or $400 for the XA2 when the price dropped.


Maybe I'll hook up the vp30 again to my 1080p set. My new avp uses an ABT chip, as well, so I want to compare them.


I had felt the xa2 was superior to the scaling by Faroudja in my denon 3910, oppo and Sony upscaling players I was using at the time. And those are good machines.


----------



## Bill222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreaux* /forum/post/20453395
> 
> 
> Don't know if there is anyone left on this thread but will post my observations of the HD-XA2.
> 
> My main deck is an Oppo 93 for blu-ray and 3D, however I bought the XA2 for viewing SD DVD's. I have tried alot of players for upconverting regular DVD's and nothing comes close to the XA2.....still.
> 
> My Oppo 93 doesn't come close on stardard DVD's.
> 
> I will hang onto my XA2 until there are no more SD DVD's.



I have an Oppo BDP-83, Oppo BDP-95, and an HD-XA2. (and a PS3).


For playing DVDs - I drop the DVD into whatever machine is already on or the easiest to reach at the moment....


Ditto for Blu-rays. Expect when they refuse to play in an Oppo - so then the PS3 is the only choice. (You have to have a PS3 to fall back on for those times when a newly released Blu-ray won't play on your Oppo players...).


Technically, the Oppo-83 is supposed to be the superior DVD player. Oppo focused more on Blu-ray (and on audio) than on DVD for the 93/95. So if you *really* want the best DVD player ("best" meaning - passes all the DVD/up-conversion tests AND handles all the strange cases, including really weird frame-cadences only found on bizarre Animes - at least I think that's what Oppo said...) - then you want an Oppo-83. (And nope - you can't have mine. I want to keep it 'cause it's the best...)


----------



## generalleo

I've got a question about the Picture menu (not the one in the Setup menu but the one accessed by the Picture remote button). I hadn't tried it before now (very late to the party I guess), and when I opened it up, all the settings for the 3 slots were OFF or 0. After using various settings mentioned on the boards, I don't notice any significant difference in the picture quality on an SD DVD.


I don't notice really any difference at all when the movie is playing. If I pause the movie and scrutinize a frame by repeatedly going back and forth between a slot with everything off and a slot with the adjustments enabled, I can see the tiniest bit of difference, so I can't claim they're literally not working. But it simply isn't nearly as noticeable as what I've read some people say. I wonder if I have other settings wrong somewhere else.


In the player's Setup->Picture menu, I have enhanced black on, RGB output range enhanced, picture mode auto, resolution setting up to 1080p/24hz, framerate 1080p/24hz . I'm connected to the TV via HDMI cable. I'm on v4.0 firmware, if that would matter. TV is set to Dot by Dot and shows input as 1080p 24hz. Didn't know if any of those settings might be a problem when watching a SD DVD.


The picture looks quite satisfactory to me with these settings, it's just that I didn't know if the extra menu was supposed to be the main factor in the upconversion. I guess my main question is, is the upconversion already happening even without using this Picture menu? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I am just not very savvy with this stuff. I've been watching all my SD DVDs on this player since I got it some time ago, so maybe my eyes are just adjusted to it if it's already doing something to the picture, and these extra Picture tweaks are supposed to be like icing on the cake.


Maybe my eyes just aren't very discerning or some DVDs work better than others with this menu. Since excellent SD upconversion is supposed to be one of this player's hallmarks, I wanted to double-check I'm not doing something wrong and missing out on it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalleo* /forum/post/20886539
> 
> 
> I've got a question about the Picture menu (not the one in the Setup menu but the one accessed by the Picture remote button). I hadn't tried it before now (very late to the party I guess), and when I opened it up, all the settings for the 3 slots were OFF or 0. After using various settings mentioned on the boards, I don't notice any significant difference in the picture quality on an SD DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> In the player's Setup->Picture menu, I have enhanced black on, RGB output range enhanced, picture mode auto, resolution setting up to 1080p/24hz, framerate 1080p/24hz . I'm connected to the TV via HDMI cable. I'm on v4.0 firmware, if that would matter. TV is set to Dot by Dot and shows input as 1080p 24hz. Didn't know if any of those settings might be a problem when watching a SD DVD.
> 
> 
> T
> 
> Maybe my eyes just aren't very discerning or some DVDs work better than others with this menu. Since excellent SD upconversion is supposed to be one of this player's hallmarks, I wanted to double-check I'm not doing something wrong and missing out on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




The "Picture" settings are additional places to tweak the video signal. As long as you have your resolutions settings in the "SET UP" menu at anything over 480i, then the SD DVDs are getting up converted. That said, I have noticed sometimes it's best to have the Set Up settings : RGB Output Range = Standard, Picture Mode = Auto, Resolution = 1080i, and Frame Rate = Auto. The reason I say this is that sometimes the DVD may be an older letter boxed or other format and 1080i or even 720p works better. . . at least with my TV. If you set the resolution to 1080, many TVs will not allow full screen with a 4:3 movie format.


The Picture button should give you noticable differences especially in the Brithness and Contrast values. On two TVs I have (Mitusbishi LT-46231 and LG 42LD550), these settings have marked influence on brightness and contrast and color if they are turned up to level 7. I have 1, 2 & 3 with slightly higher values as I go from 1 to 3 and in 3 I also have mosquito and Random noise turned ON. I have done this since I sometimes watch older or foreign DVDs that have poorer video quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## generalleo

Thanks a lot for the reply. I definitely see the difference like you said when I increase the brightness and contrast values that high. I guess I had been focusing too much on the bottom settings with the ON/OFF toggle.


But given your reply it seems these are really additional tweaks on top of the upconversion which is controlled in the core menu, which I'm happy to know. I'll test out 720p and 1080i and see if it works even better than what I have.


Thanks again!


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalleo* /forum/post/20886539
> 
> 
> I've got a question about the Picture menu (not the one in the Setup menu but the one accessed by the Picture remote button). I hadn't tried it before now (very late to the party I guess), and when I opened it up, all the settings for the 3 slots were OFF or 0. After using various settings mentioned on the boards, I don't notice any significant difference in the picture quality on an SD DVD.
> 
> 
> I don't notice really any difference at all when the movie is playing. If I pause the movie and scrutinize a frame by repeatedly going back and forth between a slot with everything off and a slot with the adjustments enabled, I can see the tiniest bit of difference, so I can't claim they're literally not working. But it simply isn't nearly as noticeable as what I've read some people say. I wonder if I have other settings wrong somewhere else.
> 
> 
> In the player's Setup->Picture menu, I have enhanced black on, RGB output range enhanced, picture mode auto, resolution setting up to 1080p/24hz, framerate 1080p/24hz . I'm connected to the TV via HDMI cable. I'm on v4.0 firmware, if that would matter. TV is set to Dot by Dot and shows input as 1080p 24hz. Didn't know if any of those settings might be a problem when watching a SD DVD.
> 
> 
> The picture looks quite satisfactory to me with these settings, it's just that I didn't know if the extra menu was supposed to be the main factor in the upconversion. I guess my main question is, is the upconversion already happening even without using this Picture menu? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I am just not very savvy with this stuff. I've been watching all my SD DVDs on this player since I got it some time ago, so maybe my eyes are just adjusted to it if it's already doing something to the picture, and these extra Picture tweaks are supposed to be like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> Maybe my eyes just aren't very discerning or some DVDs work better than others with this menu. Since excellent SD upconversion is supposed to be one of this player's hallmarks, I wanted to double-check I'm not doing something wrong and missing out on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This might help. I copied it from a thread on here somewhere:


Using the "Picture" button on the remote (top left, 3rd button down) a box comes up on the screen during playback. You have 3 settings that can be customized.


I used various setup discs to calibrate and found that turning contrast down to -4 outputted a contrast level that provides the greates detail without being overlybright and washing out detail. If you leave it at "0" then turning contrast down on the monitor will not restore the lost detail. You can turn it up at the monitor a couple of notches to restore brightness without losing detail.


Set brightness to 0 or no more than +1.


Edge Enhancement if turned on affects BOTH HD and SD playback.

The +2 setting makes an amazing difference on SD playback bringing out more sharpness and detail but on certain discs seems to add some graininess. Movies that have an extra clean transfer can look remarkable at the +2 setting, otherwise +1 is a good compromise, providing more detail but without adding grain.

On HD playback it also gives the picture more detail but also adds some grain. I've begun using the +1 setting as a default where some extra sharpness and detail are added but without adding graininess.


Noise Reduction (If turned on ONLY works on SD playback):

1) Mosquito NR - Use it. It removes the pinpoint fuzziness in SD picture giving a real smoothness to the picture.

2) Block NR - Smooths out the blocky looking artifacts from compression BUT can create an odd looking shifting artifact (hard to describe) on smaller objects in the picture. Once noticed, I found it to be quite annoying so I leave this one off.

3) Random NR) Clears up random noise they say. I leave it on and don't notice a difference one way or another.


Since there are 3 settings you can customize you can set them differently for different circumstances and easily cycle through them to pick the best one for the current situation. This player is really amazing.


The above suggestions are based on the necessity of having your monitor setup correctly; contrast, color, brightness, sharpness, etc. If your monitor is not setup right then adjustments on your player are pretty much meaningless.

============================================================ =========

Btw..you don't have to pause...you can change the settings on the fly and see the effects in realtime. I use these settings for problem dvd's (bad transfer)


EE- 2

Mosquito NR- on

Block NR- off (I don't like the effect)

Random NR- on


Everything else at default....makes a marginally bad dvd watchable on a HDTV


----------



## djdmt

My tray is not opening without me helping it out. I think it's getting old. However it plays discs perfectly still.


Is anybody else having this problem?


~d


----------



## rboster

We don't allow members to post items for sale, want ads or trade ads outside of our classified forum.


----------



## harley1

A couple of weeks ago I had a problem disc ( disc 3 from Everwood- final season ) and got MSG 6. I just got the tray open and removed the disc,turned the XA2 off. Now I get no picture ,no nothing from the HDMI. I have switched cables - still didn't work.


I reset the XA2 by unplugging it for 30 seconds,also by pushing display then 701-display and finally by holding the power button for 30 seconds and still no output from the HDMI.


I get a picture by hooking up the component video cables ( so the XA2 isn't dead).


Any suggestions ?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harley1* /forum/post/21617397
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had a problem disc ( disc 3 from Everwood- final season ) and got MSG 6. I just got the tray open and removed the disc,turned the XA2 off. Now I get no picture ,no nothing from the HDMI. I have switched cables - still didn't work.
> 
> 
> I reset the XA2 by unplugging it for 30 seconds,also by pushing display then 701-display and finally by holding the power button for 30 seconds and still no output from the HDMI.
> 
> 
> I get a picture by hooking up the component video cables ( so the XA2 isn't dead).
> 
> 
> Any suggestions ?




Perhaps it reset itself to use component instead of HDMI? Did you go through the setup to see if output options changed?


----------



## tanwn1

can i open up the xa2 and connect the hddvd drive to rip movies to my htpc? Does it have sata connection?


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21617482
> 
> 
> Perhaps it reset itself to use component instead of HDMI? Did you go through the setup to see if output options changed?



Where are the output options in the set up ? I didn't see any .


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanwn1* /forum/post/21619531
> 
> 
> can i open up the xa2 and connect the hddvd drive to rip movies to my htpc? Does it have sata connection?



You can buy an xbox360 hd dvd drive for $20 on ebay....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21617482
> 
> 
> Perhaps it reset itself to use component instead of HDMI? Did you go through the setup to see if output options changed?



Ah, you're right. It's the audio that has the Digital Out:HDMI. I guess you could try a different HDMI port on your receiver/tv?


----------



## harley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21630312
> 
> 
> Ah, you're right. It's the audio that has the Digital Out:HDMI. I guess you could try a different HDMI port on your receiver/tv?



I tried different hdmi inputs directly to the plasma with no luck.


----------



## hockman4357

My XA2 is in like new condition and has Firmware 4.0. It seems much more finicky and susceptible to freezing up/error coding than my A35. Does anyone have any suggestions relative to how to alleviate this problem? Frankly, it is somewhat discouraging to own a player of this caliber that seems so prone to problems.


----------



## Panic 66

I had the same experience. I have owned many HD DVD players and finally picked up an XA2. It worked great for most movies but I had a couple that it would not play so I sold it and just stuck with my A35. I never tested that many of the 50+ movies I own with the XA2 but I have never had a problem with the A35 playing any of them.


----------



## sonydude1966

I think the drives just start going bad. I had an XA2 that wouldn't read half of my HD DVD's. I replaced the drive with an extra one I had and it's worked well so far...knock on wood.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/21965208
> 
> 
> I think the drives just start going bad. I had an XA2 that wouldn't read half of my HD DVD's. I replaced the drive with an extra one I had and it's worked well so far...knock on wood.



I dunno why we should be having trouble with our HD-DVD players already. I have a Sony DVP-S7000 from 1997 that still plays perfectly.


One might think that the rubber parts inside might start to deteriorate, or the player's lens might accumulate dust that just settles everywhere, but otherwise I don't understand player failures that are only a few years old.


Maybe they're using cheaper "rubber" for idler wheels or drive belts etc.


----------



## oleus

there is another thread in the software forum about a lot of discs suddenly "rotting" to the point they won't play...mostly warners. i guess i have some testing to do with my aging xa2 and discs...


----------



## yellowcanary73

Just the way they make things now nothing last like it use to. If it lasted they would sale as much stuff and wouldn't make as much money.


----------



## ChrisW6ATV

I have read that the laser emitters themselves get dimmer with age and/or use, and therefore they do "wear out". Understanding this (for CD players as well as every other laser-optical disc device), I am angry that the laser pickup devices were not made to be reasonably replaceable as were phono needles and comparable parts. I have replaced an optical pickup on a car CD player, and it was not that hard to do, but that is because I have had years of electronic service experience.


----------



## Rich86

My very first optical media player was a Yamaha CD-X1 . . bought brand new in 1985. I still have it in our upstairs spare bedroom hooked up to a Pioneer receiver + Polk speakers. My son used it in college near a Calif. beach. He told me it stopped working after a couple of years and gave it back. I opened it up, cleaned out all the beach sand, cleaned the laser assembly with a q-tip and denatured alcohol and fired it up. It has been working just fine ever since. It cannot handle all of today's media (doesn't like a lot of burned media, struggles with 80 minute media, especially jumping tracks, etc.) but these are all things that came around long after this puppy was designed and built, so no complaints. You can feed it commercially made CD's under 80 minutes long all day long - and it still works great and sounds terrific. I agree with the folks who suggest manufacturers do not always have the same level of commitment to long lasting quality as they did in years past. However, my Toshiba HD-DVD players are doing just fine. But I do restrict their use to HD-DVD playback only . . hopefully saving on wear and tear.


ps. I also still have my very first DVD player - a Pioneer DV-505 - it also works fine.


----------



## junglalien

I've fixed 2 XA2s that would no longer read HD DVDs with this $6.98 part.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180752035569...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *junglalien* /forum/post/21969857
> 
> 
> I've fixed 2 XA2s that would no longer read HD DVDs with this $6.98 part.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180752035569...84.m1438.l2649



Do you know if this fits 3rd gen players also by any chance?


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich86* /forum/post/21970620
> 
> 
> Do you know if this fits 3rd gen players also by any chance?



I'm not positive but I think DT0811 is only for 2nd gen.


----------



## StiCy

Just picked up an XA2 on ebay with the box, remote, and book for $125. I already have the A30, hope this will be a step up in performance.


----------



## Gary J

You can still get that much for them? Got to get rid of mine.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StiCy* /forum/post/22015077
> 
> 
> Just picked up an XA2 on ebay with the box, remote, and book for $125. I already have the A30, hope this will be a step up in performance.



You'll probably notice a little better up conversion on SD DVD. Plus you can mess with the Picture button parameters for different sources and save the settings.


----------



## StiCy

Just got the XA2 in the mail and hooked it up. I would like to be able to bitstream the HD codecs to my Denon reciever. I checked the firmware and its running v2.1. After reading up on firmware, it looks like I should not go any higher than 2.7. I cant find a link to 2.7 anywhere. If I hook the player by ethernet will it automatically download 4.0?


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StiCy* /forum/post/22035381
> 
> 
> Just got the XA2 in the mail and hooked it up. I would like to be able to bitstream the HD codecs to my Denon reciever. I checked the firmware and its running v2.1. After reading up on firmware, it looks like I should not go any higher than 2.7. I cant find a link to 2.7 anywhere. If I hook the player by ethernet will it automatically download 4.0?



I've got 4.0 on both my XA2 and A35 and it's fine.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StiCy* /forum/post/22035381
> 
> 
> Just got the XA2 in the mail and hooked it up. I would like to be able to bitstream the HD codecs to my Denon reciever. I checked the firmware and its running v2.1. After reading up on firmware, it looks like I should not go any higher than 2.7. I cant find a link to 2.7 anywhere. If I hook the player by ethernet will it automatically download 4.0?



I have all the firmwares for the XA2 including 2.7. Do you have a server I can send it too? It's about 40mb.

FYI- I use 4.0 and it works great


----------



## hockman4357

I'm looking at buying 2 HD-XA2 players for quite a reasonable price. One box says Toshiba HD DVD Player HD-XA2 and the other box says Toshiba Lecteur HD DVD HD-XA2. I'm assuming one is made in a different country.....correct? Will they both play Region 1 HD DVD's? One of them also appears to have a silver colored remote. I would greatly appreciate answers to these questions ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hockman4357* /forum/post/22093691
> 
> 
> I'm looking at buying 2 HD-XA2 players for quite a reasonable price. One box says Toshiba HD DVD Player HD-XA2 and the other box says Toshiba Lecteur HD DVD HD-XA2. I'm assuming one is made in a different country.....correct? Will they both play Region 1 HD DVD's? One of them also appears to have a silver colored remote. I would greatly appreciate answers to these questions ASAP. Thanks!



HD DVDs have no region coding. Silver remote sounds like XA1.


----------



## joeags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hockman4357* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking at buying 2 HD-XA2 players for quite a reasonable price. One box says Toshiba HD DVD Player HD-XA2 and the other box says Toshiba Lecteur HD DVD HD-XA2. I'm assuming one is made in a different country.....correct? Will they both play Region 1 HD DVD's? One of them also appears to have a silver colored remote. I would greatly appreciate answers to these questions ASAP. Thanks!



The second one should be a Canadian model. No different other than adding French language to the box & manual. I'm not sure about the silver remote though...


----------



## aaronwt

Wow! It's been ages since I turned on my XA2. I need to dust off an HD DVD and fire it up.


----------



## hockman4357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The second one should be a Canadian model. No different other than adding French language to the box & manual. I'm not sure about the silver remote though...



If the remote is for an HD-XA1 will it work on an HD-XA2? I did climb up in the attic last night to look at the box of the HD-XA2 that I currently own and it was identical to the ones pictured with english on some panels and foreign words on some.


----------



## qz3fwd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/22094358
> 
> 
> Wow! It's been ages since I turned on my XA2. I need to dust off an HD DVD and fire it up.



Yeah-I cleaned the carpets over the memorial day weekend and all my TV's/Computers/Electronics have been disconnected, stored in totes while the carpets were still wet.


Now I have to move all furniture back, re-arrange all components, and hook everything back up.


Since I am moving things around, and have many components, I decided to map everything out before taclking the job.


Every day I move a few items to their new home.


Looking forward to firing up my XA-2's end enjoying the goodness of HD-DVD.


I thin it is time to watch my very first HD-DVD purchase again-John Carpenters The Thing!


----------



## ChrisW6ATV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hockman4357*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4500_100#post_22095593
> 
> 
> 
> If the remote is for an HD-XA1 will it work on an HD-XA2?


Yes, it will. Not all of the same buttons are on each control, but the ones with the same functions will work on all of the Toshiba players.


----------



## Louisville S

Hey guys, I've been noticing some odd issues lately with my HD-XA2. While watching a movie my player will randomly shut off. I lose picture then the time on the player goes blank. The remote functions don't work and the only way to reset it is by holding down the power button. I've tried it in 1080i, 1080p mode, same issue. Trying 1080p/24hz now, but starting to get worried. My player has never done this before. I am running the latest firmware.


----------



## Louisville S

So I might have fixed the issue. I realized for some reason all my XA2 settings reset (maybe during a power outage). I rarely use the player. Anyways I set the video output to 1080p, and Digital Direct Audio Mode to On (it was set to off when my player kept shutting down) since I had audio over HDMI set to bitstream (Onkyo 705 can decode all formats). With my receiver off and my TV off I then powered on the XA2 and waited until it was past the welcome screen. Powered my TV on, set it to correct input, powered on Onkyo, set it to correct input. Put in a movie and it has gone 1 hour 35 minutes so far without shutting down. I did see a brief black screen, but the movie came back almost instantly.


I'll have to do some more experimenting but I have a feeling it's a mixture of incorrect settings plus the order of powering my devices.


----------



## Phase700B

I have two XA2s. the first one I bought had and still has an issue, but not quite like yours. It will sometimes go to a black screen and come back. It also will sometimes shut down, but then if I power it back up it will play all day for ours with no issues. It only does this the first time it is powered off for over night for several hours or more. Then all is fine. I haveplayed movie marathons on it for 8 to 10 hours with no issues other than the first "black out" or power down sequence.


The other XA2 I have has no issues and has always plays fine with no black outs or power issues. I think they both are on firmware 3.0 or maybe one is on 2.7. I have almost all of the firmware files , but for my set up, this seems to work best. I never tried 4.0 (the last I believe). But the player that "blacks out" did it no matter what firmware I had on it from the day I bought it brand new.


----------



## Louisville S

Just received error code 2007C023, great.


Do I have any options?


----------



## Phase700B

Try this thread and post:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1433694/error-2007c023-hd-xa2 



Also, it's good etiquette to come back and at least respond to how and what may have worked for you. That way, others who have the same issue will see your results. Give and take here ya know!










Also, if you do not respond directly to a post, this one for instance, we have no idea if you read it or we are just writing on the wall so to speak.


If we are all to benefit here on AVS, it's good to provide something besides just show up when ya need something.


To downgrade do a search in this thread. Several post regarding how to do it. Use the "Search This Thread" option below.


But I see you've already been to several places asking. So now you just need to do the downgrade. You should have several versions of firmware I would think.


----------



## Louisville S

Thanks, I found the thread that explains how to downgrade, but I don't have 2.7 firmware. Does anyone here have a copy?


Or better yet, if anyone has a copy of the already modified firmware unbiased posted that would be even better:


> Quote:
> Here is a link to download the modified Toshiba HD-XA2 firmware V2.7 to reload back from V2.81.
> 
> 
> Download link for XA2 firmware V2.7 to reload backward from V2.81:
> 
> http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/5902655659_40.52MB



Link seems to be dead.


----------



## electronics craz

looking to buy an x-2 at good price anybody selling?


----------



## aaronwt

I have a few of the other HD DVD models in storage. My XA2 is in my main setup although I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louisville S*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4560#post_22727885
> 
> 
> Thanks, I found the thread that explains how to downgrade, but I don't have 2.7 firmware. Does anyone here have a copy?
> 
> Or better yet, if anyone has a copy of the already modified firmware unbiased posted that would be even better:
> 
> Link seems to be dead.


Hello, I got your message. I still had a saved copy of my firmware files for back leveling to 2.7 from 2.8.x.

I uploaded it to a free upload site here. But they say inactive files will be deleted after 30 days (I think) so grab it now while you can.

HD-XA2-2700N_2802.iso 


Hope this helps. I don't use my Toshiba player any longer and it has just been sitting around in my living room all this time.

I have not been active pursuing this player nor its latest firmware updates since way back in 2008 when I created this modified firmware.

So don't ask me for new ones as I forgot it all.


Best regards!


----------



## Louisville S

Do I have to modify it with a hex editor to get it to downgrade from 4.0 since I don't think 4.0 was released when that modified .iso was originally posted.


What do you think?


Thanks again! Just finished downloading it.


Example:


2700 = 2.7 = 0A8C (2700). This was changed to 0AF2 (2802), correct? Therefore the player thought there was a new firmware and updated it.


But I have 4.0 on my HD-XA2 therefore 2802 is less than 4000 so the player will see it as an older firmware.


Therefore if I changed the hex to 0FA1 which according to http://www.mathsisfun.com/binary-decimal-hexadecimal-converter.html is 4001 the player should think it is a newer version and upgrade, correct?


Just trying to work out the logic before I burn the .iso.


----------



## Louisville S

Update: I changed the 0AF2 in the 2802 file provided to 0FA5 (4005). Saved the file and burned the .iso. Popped the CD-R in and it updated no problem. I was pacing around my room, but it completed.


I powered the player on, made sure all settings were correct, 1080p, Digital Direct Audio Mode ON, powered off player, powered on player, once player got past welcome screen I turned my HDTV on, switched to correct input, turned receiver on, switched to correct input.


Popped in Scent of a Woman. I am watching it now and will report if it plays all the way through.


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louisville S*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4560#post_22728938
> 
> 
> Update: I changed the 0AF2 in the 2802 file provided to 0FA5 (4005). Saved the file and burned the .iso..



If you can,it would be a great kindness if you could upload the modified file with a changed title so that others who may have future problems might have access. Also, more of us could archive the modified file so that a member with a future issue would more likely get a response.


Glad to hear it is now working. Flash memory is not forever, and sooner or later all of us may have an issue.


Cheers and thanks for your follow up posts!


----------



## Louisville S

I don't know if 2.7 fixed the issue, but I'll upload it for you guys, no problem.


----------



## Louisville S

Froze 36 minutes in, great....


----------



## Louisville S

Swapped the cable that was in my satellite box to my XA2. Now the XA2 is going directly into my HDTV. Receiver is off (it's bypassed).


Starting the movie up again.... Maybe it's the original cable going from my XA2 to my Onkyo 705.


----------



## Louisville S

 https://www.dropbox.com/s/1164hrjczl3p6dj/HD-XA2-2700N_4005.iso?m Let me know if you guys can get it.


----------



## Louisville S

And it froze and shut off again at 22 minutes in. Has to be the player... It worked fine via component connected to my dad's TV so maybe it's an HDMI issue. I think I'll just swap players. I had the A3 going to my dad's TV. Man this really sucks. I really liked my XA2.


Does Toshiba still service these things?


----------



## Louisville S

Tomorrow I plan to reset the player, Display-7-0-1-Display (correct?), reboot, setup player, upgrade firmware to 4.0 again, maybe that will do something... So tired.


> Quote:
> Re-initialize your player after the firmware update has completed (go back in the maintenance menu to do this). Settings will then be reset back to default so you may need to change a few things back to where you had them before. Think of re-initializing as a soft "reboot" where it gets things working the way they should. (And I know, it's not really a reboot. To do that hold the power button down for about 10 seconds and then power it back up).


 http://www.highdefforum.com/hd-dvd-players-discs/56607-how-update-firmware-your-toshiba-hd-dvd-player-new-owners.html Maybe I should have done this.


----------



## Phase700B

I don't know how adventurous you are in a technical way, but you might take the cover off of the XA2 and look for swollen or leaky capacitors. A lot of times in recent years, the cheap capacitors in electronics last only a few years if that. Sometimes you can see visible evidence of a failing device if inspected closely. The top or sides of a cap will swell and sometimes the plastic sleeve around the outside will split or get slightly melted.


It might be worth a shot?


----------



## Louisville S

XA2 is connected to my dad's Kuro via HDMI at the moment. XA2 is going straight into the TV.


This morning I reset the player Display-7-0-1-Display, then went into maintenance and did initialize. It hasn't shut down once yet while playing Scent of a Woman. After the movie is over and if it hasn't shut down then I will re-connect it to my TV and play the movie again to see what happens.


----------



## Louisville S

Player did not freeze connected to my dad's HDTV. Swapped out player to my TV, testing now.


----------



## Louisville S

It froze 1 hour 36 minutes in, then I decided to flash back to 4.0 and this time I re-initialized the player immediately after flashing. Movie played all the way through this time!


Still have more testing to do...


Also I connected the analog stereo ports to my receiver to see how a CD sounds versus HDMI.


Not bad I might add. The DACs in the HD-XA2 are pretty darn good. Not sure if they're better than the ones in my Onkyo 705. I am comparing A and B and the analog sounds a little "smoother/fuller" whatever that means.


----------



## Louisville S

Yeah, so I tried a few more discs they all did the same thing. Player froze half way through each movie, display went blank on XA2, then 2007C023.


I snagged a used XA2 on eBay for $77 shipped. No remote and a few scratches, but I figure it's good to have a few backup players. It would cost a lot more than $77 to convert my 85 HD-DVDs to Blu-ray. Now keeping my fingers crossed that this used XA2 from eBay is not broken, :/


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louisville S*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4560#post_22755120
> 
> 
> Yeah, so I tried a few more discs they all did the same thing. Player froze half way through each movie, display went blank on XA2, then 2007C023.
> 
> I snagged a used XA2 on eBay for $77 shipped. No remote and a few scratches, but I figure it's good to have a few backup players. It would cost a lot more than $77 to convert my 85 HD-DVDs to Blu-ray. Now keeping my fingers crossed that this used XA2 from eBay is not broken, :/



Having a spare is a good idea. That is why I have 2 XA2s also.


But did you try taking the cover off and looking for swollen capacitors yet? It is a common issue and causes the very kind of issue you are having. They look like little upright cans covered in a plastic sleeve with numbers and letters on them. The tops should be perfectly flat and they usually have a criss-crossed line pattern imbossed in the metal visible on top of the can. They are made this way, becsue if they become defective and start to swell the scored lines in the top of the capacitors allow for expansion from heat and are aslo a visible way to see if they are bad or going bad.


It's worth a try and if you see any, you can take it to a tech savvy friend or computer repair shop and often they will replace then for you.



It really is worth a shot to at least look inside. If you see anything take a picture and post it here. We can help.


_Yes. . . No . . .? Buzz off and leave you alone?







_


----------



## Louisville S

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Phase700B

Or, if you know a tech savvy friend with some equipment to check out any obvious component defects, that's another possibility.


A visual is a bit of a long shot. But about 15% to 20 % of the time it might turn something up.


Cheers!


----------



## Louisville S

  

 

 


Here you go. See anything wrong? If you want more pictures, let me know.


Build date is June 2007.


----------



## Phase700B

Well, I can't see much off to the right of the large aluminum heat sink (the spiky looking thing with lots of upright fins).


But in the last picture just below the aluminum heat sink there appears to be rusty looking splotches as though something leaked or spilled there. I can't imagine what that is, unless there is a capacitor nearby that I can't make out. Can you see that splotchy rusty looking area on the circuit board?


Let me go find my spare XA2 and I will look and see how mine looks in that area.


----------



## Phase700B

Ok, here is the inside of one of mine. Do you see how there is no rusty looking splotches in my picture right below the heat sink?


That stuff may or may not be the problem, but it should not be there. Check and see if it is dry or sticky. Then cut some strips of paper towel and place all around the area on the circuit board, and and see if you can clean that stuff off with a Q-tip moistened with alcohol or even just some Windex type window cleaner. Don't worry, it will not hurt the circuit board or parts. That rusty stuff looks like something spilled and it is on top of other SMD components ( those little black rectangles). That contamination could cause issues and may have even damaged some components over time it if conducted a small current and shorted things out. It may or may not have any bearing.


If you do decide to try cleaning it, just make sure to blot any excess liquid before restoring power to the unit. And, if you are careful and place the unit where nothing can fall into it, you *can* connect it up to a TV and try it out with the cover off. Just make sure not to stick fingers in there while it is plugged in, nor drop or spill anything into it.



You could try and clean as much of the stuff off as you can and more importantly, try and see where it may have come from.



Another thing you could try is to wiggle and/or tug on and press down each of the wire bundles where they plug into a connector. Sometimes they loosen up or even get oxidized a bit over time. The things I am referring to are like the one in this picture with the red and white wires coming from the power supply board that is to the left. You can try tugging and then pushing any of those kind of connectors you can see all over the inside of the unit.


----------



## Louisville S

Thanks man I'll give that a try!


----------



## Louisville S

Bought another HD-XA2 for $39.99. Since the seller is local I am going to meet him halfway at a public place. Therefore, no shipping charges. Should only take two gallons of gas to get there and come back. My friend agreed to tag along just in case something happens.


----------



## Louisville S

The new HD-XA2 I got yesterday doesn't seem to be shutting down like my other HD-XA2 does. I've played 5 of 6 HD-DVDs all the way through so far since yesterday:


1. Constantine

2. Field of Dreams

3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory

4. 2001: A Space Odyssey

5. Blade Runner: The Final Cut

6. A Christmas Story


I got the dreaded "408bc509" error code approximately 1 hour and 6 minutes into "Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory." I've already contacted Warner through this link http://www.warnerbros.com/help/customer-service.html I hope that's the right place to contact them about bad discs. I actually think this was the first time I've watched the Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory HD-DVD. The back of the disc is flawless. It froze at the same point on two different HD-XA2s so I believe the disc to be defective.


I have 28 Warner HD-DVDs out of my 85 HD-DVDs so I'll have to run some tests and contact Warner as I find more defective discs. I really hope I don't have to contact Warner more than once.


----------



## dragion

*HELP!*


I'm about to purchase one from local seller off of Craigslist for $100 today...am I doing the right thing?

I currently own the A2 & the A3, but there is a problem with the A2's HDMI output...works fine via component & optical.

The A3 is working perfect.


I thought $100 was a good deal for the XA2, since I talk the seller down from $150.

Now reading that some members are purchasing it for less than half of my price...should I still go ahead with it?

It's only for the player & the remote.

The seller states it has been lightly used and is in excellent condition.

He no longer has any HD-DVD disc to test it with since he has stored it away last year, but tested it with a DVD and no problems.


I need some sound advice if I should bite the bullet or not!


Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary J

Anything that does not play Blu-ray is not worth more than a cheap DVD player to me.


----------



## aaronwt





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_22789623
> 
> 
> Anything that does not play Blu-ray is not worth more than a cheap DVD player to me.



Even BD players are cheap now. The only reason I still have around seven or eight HD DVD players(not counting my three Xbox HD DVD add ons) is because it's not worth the trouble to sell them. If I could get a decent amount of money I would certainly sell them. But they aren't worth very much any more. I really wish I would have sold my LG combo HD DVD/BD players a few years ago when they could have brought in alot more money. But it's been a while since I've watched an HD DVD. I did turn on my XA2 last year to make sure it would read a disc. And I never even finished converting my HD DVD s to MKVs. I had started but never finished since many of my titles I have on BD now.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragion*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4500_100#post_22789402
> 
> *HELP!*
> 
> I'm about to purchase one from local seller off of Craigslist for $100 today...am I doing the right thing?
> 
> I currently own the A2 & the A3, but there is a problem with the A2's HDMI output...works fine via component & optical.
> 
> The A3 is working perfect.
> 
> I thought $100 was a good deal for the XA2, since I talk the seller down from $150.
> 
> Now reading that some members are purchasing it for less than half of my price...should I still go ahead with it?
> 
> It's only for the player & the remote.
> 
> The seller states it has been lightly used and is in excellent condition.
> 
> He no longer has any HD-DVD disc to test it with since he has stored it away last year, but tested it with a DVD and no problems.
> 
> I need some sound advice if I should bite the bullet or not!
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated.



The XA2 or A35 is a significant upgrade over an A2 or A3. They each provide 1080p output, 24 fps video and streaming of lossless audio codecs which your current players cannot handle. Both are also noted for excellent dvd upscaling capabilities (better than most dvd & blu-ray players).

Of course this only matters if your TV is 1080p/24 input capable - and your receiver is lossless audio codec capable.

If you have a decent sized hd-dvd collection and intend to keep them, making the move to either a HD-XA2 or A35 for an attractive price are probably worthwhile.

In my opinion, $100 for a mint condition and complete XA2 is probably an ok price. Be sure it actually plays HD-DVDs, comes with the correct original remote for the XA2 - and does not suffer from the shutdown bug.


----------



## Louisville S

The HD-XA2 I bought for $39.99 on eBay has played everything I've thrown at it so far. I've tested 23 out of 30 Warner titles in my HD-DVD collection. Only four give the 408bc509 error, but that's due to the disc itself. It gives the same error at the same time stamp in two other players (another HD-XA2 I bought and an HD-A3). I've left a message with Warner and sent an e-mail. I'll be calling again on Monday to get Blu-ray replacements for these four discs. I've already pulled and made copies of the receipts just in case they ask.


This HD-XA2 does not shut down and throw error code 2007C023 so it's rock solid. The other XA2 I bought off eBay works as well, but that's going into storage along with a spare HD-A3. I gave my dad the HD-XA2 that shuts down and throws "2007C023." He rarely watches HD-DVDs and I figure the HD-XA2 is a pretty good CD player.


----------



## dragion

*UPDATE:*


Picked up the Toshiba HD-XA2 today...very friendly guy.

He even called me twice to check to make sure that everything was working properly.


Didn't come with the original box, but he placed it in a box which protected it well.

Came with original remote & power cable...no manual.


HD-XA2 was in mint condition.

There was no physical marks or scratches, except a small hairline on the remote...barely can be seen.

Still had a RF receiver attached to the display where the IR is located...removed that without any residue.


HD-XA2 was already updated to 4.0 and set video for 1080p/24...viewed on my Panasonic 55GT50 without a hitch.


Set audio for Bitstream.

Played 4 HD-DVD movies all the way through without any issues.

Tested Pan's Labyrinth audio and my Pioneer Elite detected as 7.1 DTS HD MASTER









All the other movies played Dolby Digital Plus fine. I did experience a little lip-sync problem on Bourne Supremacy though.


DVD playback was excellent...comparable to my Oppo 93.

CD playback...no problem either.


Even for $100, I think that I made the right decision on purchasing the player

Now I can fully enjoy all my HD media formats without any compromise!



Are there any "specific" settings that I should be aware of?

Please let me know.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragion*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4500_100#post_22792178
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Picked up the Toshiba HD-XA2 today...very friendly guy.
> 
> He even called me twice to check to make sure that everything was working properly.
> 
> Didn't come with the original box, but he placed it in a box which protected it well.
> 
> Came with original remote & power cable...no manual.
> 
> HD-XA2 was in mint condition.
> 
> There was no physical marks or scratches, except a small hairline on the remote...barely can be seen.
> 
> Still had a RF receiver attached to the display where the IR is located...removed that without any residue.
> 
> HD-XA2 was already updated to 4.0 and set video for 1080p/24...viewed on my Panasonic 55GT50 without a hitch.
> 
> Set audio for Bitstream.
> 
> Played 4 HD-DVD movies all the way through without any issues.
> 
> Tested Pan's Labyrinth audio and my Pioneer Elite detected as 7.1 DTS HD MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the other movies played Dolby Digital Plus fine. I did experience a little lip-sync problem on Bourne Supremacy though.
> 
> 
> DVD playback was excellent...comparable to my Oppo 93.
> 
> CD playback...no problem either.
> 
> Even for $100, I think that I made the right decision on purchasing the player
> 
> Now I can fully enjoy all my HD media formats without any compromise!
> 
> Are there any "specific" settings that I should be aware of?
> 
> Please let me know.



It sounds like you got a great hd-dvd player in fine condition for a perfectly reasonable price. Congratulations!


----------



## el_kano

The European version of the HD-XA2 (HD-XE1) costs a lot here in New Zealand. Last one I saw available in Australia was $400 (about the same in USD) and I still needed shipping (probably another $100).


Instead I just bought a mint condition XA2 for $40 from an online site here in NZ (pickup).

The problem is the voltage/frequency here in NZ is 230v at 50Hz, obviously not compatible with the 120V 60Hz power supply in the XA2.


I was going to find a step down transformer to get to the required 230>120 voltage, but that still leaves a different frequency which (on occasion) can cause issues with electronics.


Solution: I can buy the power board for the HD-XE1 for $60 NZD, flash the firmware and viola- a perfect functioning HD-XE1 albeit with XA2 faceplate.

Plus I can convert back if I ever needed with the old power board.


----------



## wingzz

Just buy a travel converter and it will work fine


----------



## el_kano

From 230V to 120v? No thanks, I'd rather not have any fires in the house


----------



## wingzz

Suit yourself but the xa2 isn't going to draw more current than a travel converter can handle and just an FYI it's not the voltage that would cause a fire it would be because your drawing too much current for the converter and they are usually fused for that


----------



## el_kano

My apologies, I read 'travel converter' but mentally thought 'plug adapter'. A travel converter would also work, although generally they are not recommended for continuous long term usage of devices.


The XA2 only uses 47W (give or take) so not too bad.


----------



## wadeh911

Just posted my mint condition HD-XA2 along with my 50 disc HD-DVD library on AVS Classified for $99. Kept this in my system even after adding my Oppo BDP-83SE. Finally decided to retire it when my Oppo BDP-105 showed up. IMO the HD-XA2 has better DVD upconversion than the 83SE, but not equal to the 105.


Watching many of you buying the XA2 for $100 helped me to hopefully set a fair price and this can find a good home. Just spent all morning testing each HD-DVD individually to make sure all loaded and played properly without error codes. Did find 408bd509 errors with Goodfellas, Blade Runner 5 disc collectors edition, and Casablanca so did not list those in library.


----------



## ghost271

Damn. I wish i had held off. Wanted a replacement\second hddvd player and found only one xa-2 on ebay w/40 discs for $215 shipped. I figured id sell off those movies cause i already had most of them.

I havent been on this site forever either and didnt even think of checking the BST. Oh well. You win some and lose some :-(


----------



## Vashti

Anyone know anything about getting a disc to eject when it is stuck in the player. My disc has been getting increasingly finicky. It won't play many discs. But worse, I have a disc stuck in it. It just reads loading ... into perpetuity. I have unplugged it and replugged it in many times over several weeks. I still can't seem to liberate the disc. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vashti

Of course, I meant my XA-2 has been getting increasingly finicky. (not disc)


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23545214
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about getting a disc to eject when it is stuck in the player. My disc has been getting increasingly finicky. It won't play many discs. But worse, I have a disc stuck in it. It just reads loading ... into perpetuity. I have unplugged it and replugged it in many times over several weeks. I still can't seem to liberate the disc. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.



With the power off, if you drop the front panel down, and look on the rght hand side under the tray there is an emergency eject hole. Get in there with a paper clip and push until your feel the tray start to come out. Then grab the tray and pull gently to extract the tray, then free your disc.


----------



## Vashti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23545641
> 
> 
> With the power off, if you drop the front panel down, and look on the rght hand side under the tray there is an emergency eject hole. Get in there with a paper clip and push until your feel the tray start to come out. Then grab the tray and pull gently to extract the tray, then free your disc.



Thanks! I didn't succeed with the clip - but after trying for a while, I went back to the open button, and it worked!


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23549461
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't succeed with the clip - but after trying for a while, I went back to the open button, and it worked!



I found this method to open the tray on page 30 of the operation manual also for further reference:


Page 30:

If the disc tray will not open, turn the player off, and

press OPEN/CLOSE on the front panel. This may turn

the player on and open the disc tray. If it still won’t

open, contact TOSHIBA Customer Support.


Happy to see you got it open..


----------



## musicalfox

I wondered if anyone could help me with a question about an XA2 I have just bought on Craigslist?


The player is perfect in every respect and in very good condition. I have installed 4.0 and got all the settings to my liking. In Picture Mode in the Set-up Menu, I have Resolution set to 1080p/24Hz and Frame Rate set to 1080p/24Hz too. However, when I play standard def DVDs, my Integra 9.8 cannot shake hands with the XA2 to deliver any Dolby Digital sound. Now, I found out from reading online that DD sound cannot be output over HDMI unless Frame Rate is set back to 1080p (1080p/60Hz).


So...my question is: will I always have to manually make that adjustment in Frame Rate to 1080p in the Set-up Menu every time I want to play a SD DVD, or is there a workaround in the settings to automate the frame rate detection and output for a SD DVD?


----------



## SanchoPanza

I have no such problem outputting DD while in 1080p/24.


What are your other settings on the Toshiba?


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanchoPanza*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23778740
> 
> 
> I have no such problem outputting DD while in 1080p/24.
> 
> 
> What are your other settings on the Toshiba?



Thanks for the feedback. I just checked some other SD titles and they are all fine with 1080/24 set in Frame Rate i.e. lossy DD is output successfully. It must have been specific to the mastering of the one title I was trying out. (The Troubleshooting page in the manual does suggest changing output picture resolution as an option if no sound is present - and that did cure the problem for that particular disc - so they must have known that certain discs could present a problem.)


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicalfox*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23778710
> 
> 
> I wondered if anyone could help me with a question about an XA2 I have just bought on Craigslist?
> 
> 
> The player is perfect in every respect and in very good condition. I have installed 4.0 and got all the settings to my liking. In Picture Mode in the Set-up Menu, I have Resolution set to 1080p/24Hz and Frame Rate set to 1080p/24Hz too. However, when I play standard def DVDs, my Integra 9.8 cannot shake hands with the XA2 to deliver any Dolby Digital sound. Now, I found out from reading online that DD sound cannot be output over HDMI unless Frame Rate is set back to 1080p (1080p/60Hz).
> 
> 
> So...my question is: will I always have to manually make that adjustment in Frame Rate to 1080p in the Set-up Menu every time I want to play a SD DVD, or is there a workaround in the settings to automate the frame rate detection and output for a SD DVD?



Setting the frame rate should not affect the audio. There is an audio setting to adjust after a firmware (forget which version) upgrade to enable direct digital:

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/toshiba-hd-xa2-1075.shtml 


A new set-up menu option in the audio section entitled *"Digital Direct Audio Mode"* must be set to *"on"* in order to pass these next generation formats to your compatible receiver.


Is your XA2 connected to a TV or a AVR?


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23779022
> 
> 
> Setting the frame rate should not affect the audio. There is an audio setting to adjust after a firmware (forget which version) upgrade to enable direct digital:
> 
> http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/toshiba-hd-xa2-1075.shtml
> 
> 
> A new set-up menu option in the audio section entitled *"Digital Direct Audio Mode"* must be set to *"on"* in order to pass these next generation formats to your compatible receiver.
> 
> 
> Is your XA2 connected to a TV or a AVR?



Thanks for your reply, myoda. My XA2 is connected to an Integra 9.8 controller (to and Epson 6010) and I had already set Digital Direct Audio Mode to On. I have had no issues with Dolby True HD or DD+ via bitstream from HD-DVD discs.


However, if you look at my last post, I think my issue was only associated with one Standard Def DVD title (namely the Columbia release 'Lagaan'). I can only assume that the lack of standard (lossy) Dolby Digital on this title alone when Frame Rate is set to 1080p/24Hz must be to do with a mastering or frame detection error on that particular disc (because all other SD titles are playing and sounding fine). I can only receive and hear standard Dolby Digital if I switch Frame Rate to 1080p from 1080p/24Hz. Whether that 'should' occur or not, it does nevertheless solve the problem on that particular SD title.


Anyway, I'm going to read the Big Picture article too and thanks for that link.


----------



## levy07

Bought firmware cd's off auction site and tried updating. Player seemed to work fine then i noticed some lag in audio lip sync. Tried reinstalling firmware and get 2007c5c2 on all 3 discs. The player only seems to play via composite and no hdmi or component. The cd's were for pal, region free and firmware 4.0. Also tried updating firmware with etherent and couldn't get xa2 to find out server with both dhp and dns set to on. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## SanchoPanza

Call Toshiba with your serial number on your player that you bought "NEW" ;-) about 2007 & ask them to send you a disc. 4.0 is the latest.


----------



## junglalien

You can dl the firmware from Toshiba's site and burn a CD.
http://support.toshiba.com/support/driversResults?freeText=2809957


----------



## levy07

Well I got hdmi to work by changing the switch on front to 2 instead of 1. Will try the other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanchoPanza*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4590#post_23845352
> 
> 
> Call Toshiba with your serial number on your player that you bought "NEW" ;-) about 2007 & ask them to send you a disc. 4.0 is the latest.



Toshiba is no longer providing phone or e-mail support for its HD-DVD players, with the exception of the 4.0 firmware download on its website. (That's just an fyi for anyone thinking of purchasing a used unit.)


----------



## R Harkness

I hope someone is still looking at this thread.


I have the Onkyo player and I've just bought a Lumagen video processor. Ideally I would like to have the Onkyo HD DVD player output the native signal to the Lumagen so the lumagen can do the de-interlacing to 1080p.

Is there any setting in the Onkyo for outputting the native signal, or is the Onkyo always going to perform the de-interlacing?


As far as I can tell from the Onkyo manual, there isn't an option for native output, but I just want to make sure I haven't missed anything.


Thanks.


----------



## SanchoPanza

Pretty sure if you use Component Cable, it will only output at 1080i.


----------



## Gary J

What does that have to do with this player?


----------



## SanchoPanza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4600_100#post_23928618
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this player?



The Onkyo is pretty much the same as the HD-XA2.


----------



## Gary J

An Onkyo player is pretty much the same as Toshiba player? huh?


----------



## SanchoPanza

Yes, the remote for the Toshiba operates the Onkyo, as well.


----------



## Gary J

Whatever. De-interlacing is rather trivial. Scaling might be a different matter. He does not say much of anything about what kind of signal he wants to process.


----------



## SanchoPanza

I suppose that's what he has the Lumagen for.


----------



## Gary J

VP for HD not even needed and for SD, chips in players in displays now about as good as a standalone VP IMO.


----------



## SanchoPanza

I'm sure you're right & the Onkyo/Toshiba has a great reputation for up conversion but he already has the Lumagen I think.


----------



## R Harkness

The reason I've asked:


I've just bought a new Lumagen video processor. The people with VP and Lumagen expertise say that, if possible, it's best to have my sources (e.g. Blu-Ray, HD DVD players) output raw, native signals and have the Lumagen handle as much of the processing as possible since it has the very best performance in terms of scaling, de-interlacing, etc. I know my Oppo blu ray player can be set to output native (bypass it's de-interlacing etc), but I'm trying to find out if the Tosh HD DVD player can do the same.


But I've realized it's been so long since I've had to think about 1080p/1080i that I've forgotten all I used to know. For some reason I'm under the impression that Blu-Ray movies are still stored 1080i natively and so a 1080p blu-ray player de-interlaces the signal to output 1080p. But, am I wrong? Is 1080p actually the native format for movies (aside from some that are 1080i, e.g. music concerts)?


----------



## pjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_23929464
> 
> 
> The reason I've asked:
> 
> 
> I've just bought a new Lumagen video processor. The people with VP and Lumagen expertise say that, if possible, it's best to have my sources (e.g. Blu-Ray, HD DVD players) output raw, native signals and have the Lumagen handle as much of the processing as possible since it has the very best performance in terms of scaling, de-interlacing, etc. I know my Oppo blu ray player can be set to output native (bypass it's de-interlacing etc), but I'm trying to find out if the Tosh HD DVD player can do the same.
> 
> 
> But I've realized it's been so long since I've had to think about 1080p/1080i that I've forgotten all I used to know. For some reason I'm under the impression that Blu-Ray movies are still stored 1080i natively and so a 1080p blu-ray player de-interlaces the signal to output 1080p. But, am I wrong?



Yes, that impression is wrong.


> Quote:
> Is 1080p actually the native format for movies (aside from some that are 1080i, e.g. music concerts)?



Yes, and—more to the point of this thread—same for HD-DVD.


It has been a while since I've had an XA2. I don't recall it having a "native" mode like the Oppos have, but after a certain firmware (2.7?) it offered a 24Hz option for 1080p output, which was essentially native for HD movies. That's how I had it configured going into a Lumagen (I only used it for HD movies, used Oppo for DVDs).


-- Peter


----------



## SanchoPanza

Duh, yeah, 1080p is native.


----------



## Gary J

Yes get your money back if you can. The only good reason for a video processor these days is if you are playing back some odd, old SD resolutions - like some old game players. Somebody is going to tell you it makes everything better blah blah but you probably have better thing to do with the money.


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks for the replies. (Well, almost all of them, minus the snark).


I'm not sure where I fell back into thinking the signal on Blu-Ray was natively interlaced (of course I know film is a progressive format, so you want to replicate that from the source). I think this was further re-enforced

recently when one of the Lumagen pros said to have my blu ray player output native and therefore let the Lumagen "do all the de-interlacing" to progressive.


Gary, the Lumagen will be a very valuable piece of equipment in my set up. It's being purchased mainly for it's calibration features (including it's auto-cal feature when used with my new Chromapure calibration equipment). Anything else will just be a bonus.


----------



## Gary J

well you have it justfied in your mind so there's that! lol


----------



## AVfile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_23937889
> 
> 
> one of the Lumagen pros said to have my blu ray player output native and therefore let the Lumagen "do all the de-interlacing" to progressive.
> 
> 
> Gary, the Lumagen will be a very valuable piece of equipment in my set up. It's being purchased mainly for it's calibration features (including it's auto-cal feature when used with my new Chromapure calibration equipment). Anything else will just be a bonus.



Now you're talking. I have a similar setup and use the AutoCal.


Oppo BDP-83 set to "source direct" plays BD (1080i60, 1080p24) NTSC DVD (480i) and PAL DVD (576i) and Lumagen converts everything nicely to 1080p24 (or 1080i72 for my CRT).


Toshiba HD-A35 set to 1080p24 plays only HD-DVD. There is no "source direct" mode. By the way, de-interlacing is very robust on this player (I don't know about your Onkyo). I don't use it to play DVDs very often but sometimes even better than the Lumagen or Oppo with poorly mastered DVDs.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_23938503
> 
> 
> well you have it justfied in your mind so there's that! lol



You really don't think the ability to accurately calibrate pretty much any display using a Lumagen is worthwhile?


Ok....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_23938996
> 
> 
> You really don't think the ability to accurately calibrate pretty much any display using a Lumagen is worthwhile?
> 
> 
> Ok....



Funny, with SD there were plenty of VPs to tweak the signal. Now the goal with Blu-ray is (usually) to leave to signal untouched - it needs no processing. If you have other media/resolutions, well, have fun with it and have at it! And calibrate the display to what? - every different source at once?

Or even tweak Blu-ray off reference if you have a preference.


----------



## R Harkness

Gary,


What does any of that have to do with accurately calibrating a display? The point of the Lumagen I'm talking about is in how it allows you to *preserve* or *increase* the accuracy of the movie image.


The Lumagen is a tool that allows pro-level calibration of color/gamma (and everything else) so you can get the most accurate reproduction movie content as possible. It's an outboard CMS essentially,

which can be used with displays that don't have a CMS (and so would never be close to accurate) and it is better than virtually any CMS you'll find in displays that DO have them. Further, combined with calibration software, it allows for automated calibration which apparently can work very well.


I've had to hire pros at big expense to calibrate my displays to the level of accuracy I wish, and of course calibrations drift over time too so the displays need to be re-calibrated now and again. The Lumagen with calibration equipment will allow me to be self-sufficient in terms of calibrating whatever projectors I buy, no matter whether they have a good or bad CMS, or don't have one. That type of ability, and independence is a big deal to lots of us.


----------



## Gary J

Well there you go! Cost/benefit justified!!


----------



## musicalfox

My HD-XA2 keeps shutting down after 5 - 10 minutes of disc playback. Looks like this was a noted problem on this product. Does anyone know if there is fix? Am I correct in assuming it's a power supply issue?


----------



## ChrisW6ATV

Musicalfox-


If your player has the known "shutdown bug", then the workaround/fix is this: Have your stereo or TV (whatever device is connected to the XA2's HDMI cable) turned off when you turn the XA2's power on. Do not turn on the stereo or TV until the XA2 is completely "booted", showing the "no disc" message. This works every time for me.


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisW6ATV*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_24525132
> 
> 
> Musicalfox-
> 
> 
> If your player has the known "shutdown bug", then the workaround/fix is this: Have your stereo or TV (whatever device is connected to the XA2's HDMI cable) turned off when you turn the XA2's power on. Do not turn on the stereo or TV until the XA2 is completely "booted", showing the "no disc" message. This works every time for me.



Thanks, Chris. Your recommendation will be good housekeeping for the future. However, before seeing your message, I took my player to a trusted repair shop. They identified some fried capacitors on the power supply board and replaced them. For under $100, that seemed a worthy investment. Unit working perfectly again.


I don't know if I'm imagining it, but I am still convinced that HD DVD somehow looks cleaner and better than Blu-ray - maybe it's just because the studios were trying to woo us back in 2008 with high-quality movie transfers. What a pity the format lost out.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicalfox*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_24527845
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris. Your recommendation will be good housekeeping for the future. However, before seeing your message, I took my player to a trusted repair shop. They identified some fried capacitors on the power supply board and replaced them. For under $100, that seemed a worthy investment. Unit working perfectly again.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm imagining it, but I am still convinced that HD DVD somehow looks cleaner and better than Blu-ray - maybe it's just because the studios were trying to woo us back in 2008 with high-quality movie transfers. What a pity the format lost out.


I don't think your imagining it. I too think there's a slight edge to the picture quality of HD-DVD over Bluray. Not much, just a little nuance that I can tell. I have 2, HD-XA1 and 1, HD-XA2. One of the XA1 is used as a CD transport for my stereo listening rig. I haven't got any of them hooked up at the moment. Its all in storage because I'm in the middle of building my basement media/listening/HT/office multi-purpose room. I moved last year, and it's taken a while to get settled in to our new home. I can't wait to get everything functional again.







I still have a rather large library of HD-DVDs too.


Rick


----------



## yellowcanary73

Maybe that's what I need to do is list all of mine on ebay. Haven't used my XA2 or the others in several years. Let's see I also have a Onkyo 805,2-A 35,A2 and a unit for the Xbox and about 175 HD DVD movies. Or just keep them as a part of history.


----------



## SanchoPanza

Used to want one of those Onkyos, really badly; now disremember why...


----------



## theslydog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowcanary73*  /t/768634/tosh-hd-xa2-1080p-hd-dvd-first-end-user-reports-users-only-please/4620#post_24573808
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what I need to do is list all of mine on ebay. Haven't used my XA2 or the others in several years. Let's see I also have a Onkyo 805,2-A 35,A2 and a unit for the Xbox and about 175 HD DVD movies. Or just keep them as a part of history.



LOL, same here an HD-XA2 and 2 x HD-A20s (still in boxes) and a LG GGW-H20L super multi drive (still useful) and a bookcase of HD DVD movies. The kids still watch the Harry Potter HD DVDs on occasion. There are a couple of exotic ones that have yet to come out on BD still amongst the collection.


The HD DVD area is more like the museum section of our disc library along with the laser discs. I cant bring myself to get rid of the LDs either yet - I think it is the cover art that gives them a reprieve. All the VHS cassettes went eons ago.


----------



## Dave Moritz

I picked up a used HD-XA2 online and while it loads alittle faster than the original HD-A1 which I still have and the picture is still impressive. Who here has issues with the player bit streaming Dolby Digital Plus or Dolby True HD to your receiver???

-Impressive picture.
-Decent load times considering that they rushed the format to market to beat Blu-ray.
-Good sound but the it was concerning that most of the titles where Dolby Digital Plus and very few of the titles offered Dolby True HD.
-The HD-XA2 definitely looked alot nicer then the original HD-A1.


----------



## SanchoPanza

What type issues?

How do you have the audio output set-up?

Firmware version?

What discs?


----------



## Brian81

*HD-XA2 Issue*

A couple years ago, I was running through testing/watching various WB discs for "rot". Had a high failure rate, around 50%. After going through about two dozen discs, I started to also have problems with other discs, seemingly my Studio Canal titles. Instead of the problems I had with WB titles (same error code ending playback, always at same timecodes, or discs not recognized), things would manifest in different ways. Discs would freeze up during playback occasionally, even during menus. Unlike the WB titles, there were no error codes you could exit out of - the player was frozen. Time codes where discs were locking up were varied (non-repeatable). When discs would lock up, I'd be forced to do a hard reset (holding in power button for several seconds), or unplugging the unit. In nearly all cases, I'd do the hard reset - because once the discs froze up, no number of trying to press 'Stop' would work. No other choice. At one point, I even updated the firmware from 2.7 to 4.0, which didn't change anything. 

Eventually, the unit no longer booted properly, and was greeted with a 'Welcome' on the LCD screen and nothing else. It did not ever go away to the disc loading/recognition process, after quite a few tries of hard resets/unplugging. So it's sat unplugged for 2 years now. 

Today, I finally decided to take it out of the rack for an A2 I have boxed away (bought first, kept only because it shares parts with the XA2). But first I decide to remove the top casing to see if there's anything noticeably different, like blown capacitors or the like. Nothing visibly cooked. So figuring I wouldn't be swapping parts with the A2 in the near future, I plugged it in and powered it up. Well, now it goes past 'Welcome' and to the 'Loading' and 'No Disc' screens.  

So now I'm wondering what may be the case here. Any possibility that running it through many bad discs could have simply worn out the drive? I ask because I remember reading in the past about the 'Welcome' error being a power supply issue? I still think I'm going to throw the A2 into use, but now I'm left wondering if i'd be best swapping both the drive and power supply, or just the drive. After all, if it's the power supply that messed up the drive, I wouldn't want to throw in a good drive to be fried by bad power. But if the 'Welcome' error is actually just a generic error message for a variety of hardware failures, maybe it is just the drive on the fritz. I also wonder about overheating, as the first time I had a SC title freeze it, I didn't notice it because I'd fallen asleep watching the film and woke up to see it frozen mid-film with picture on screen, instead of it being on a looping menu as one would expect after the film finishes.


----------



## Rich86

Brian81 said:


> A couple years ago, I was running through testing/watching various WB discs for "rot". Had a high failure rate, around 50%. After going through about two dozen discs, I started to also have problems with other discs, seemingly my Studio Canal titles. Instead of the problems I had with WB titles (same error code ending playback, always at same timecodes, or discs not recognized), things would manifest in different ways. Discs would freeze up during playback occasionally, even during menus. Unlike the WB titles, there were no error codes you could exit out of - the player was frozen. Time codes where discs were locking up were varied (non-repeatable). When discs would lock up, I'd be forced to do a hard reset (holding in power button for several seconds), or unplugging the unit. In nearly all cases, I'd do the hard reset - because once the discs froze up, no number of trying to press 'Stop' would work. No other choice. At one point, I even updated the firmware from 2.7 to 4.0, which didn't change anything.
> 
> Eventually, the unit no longer booted properly, and was greeted with a 'Welcome' on the LCD screen and nothing else. It did not ever go away to the disc loading/recognition process, after quite a few tries of hard resets/unplugging. So it's sat unplugged for 2 years now.
> 
> Today, I finally decided to take it out of the rack for an A2 I have boxed away (bought first, kept only because it shares parts with the XA2). But first I decide to remove the top casing to see if there's anything noticeably different, like blown capacitors or the like. Nothing visibly cooked. So figuring I wouldn't be swapping parts with the A2 in the near future, I plugged it in and powered it up. Well, now it goes past 'Welcome' and to the 'Loading' and 'No Disc' screens.
> 
> So now I'm wondering what may be the case here. Any possibility that running it through many bad discs could have simply worn out the drive? I ask because I remember reading in the past about the 'Welcome' error being a power supply issue? I still think I'm going to throw the A2 into use, but now I'm left wondering if i'd be best swapping both the drive and power supply, or just the drive. After all, if it's the power supply that messed up the drive, I wouldn't want to throw in a good drive to be fried by bad power. But if the 'Welcome' error is actually just a generic error message for a variety of hardware failures, maybe it is just the drive on the fritz. I also wonder about overheating, as the first time I had a SC title freeze it, I didn't notice it because I'd fallen asleep watching the film and woke up to see it frozen mid-film with picture on screen, instead of it being on a looping menu as one would expect after the film finishes.


It is possible that the player simply reset itself after sitting for so long. That is something one should always try when one of these HD players gets weird.
Have you tried playing a disc in it yet?


----------



## Brian81

Rich86 said:


> It is possible that the player simply reset itself after sitting for so long. That is something one should always try when one of these HD players gets weird.
> Have you tried playing a disc in it yet?



Not yet. I'm still planning on putting the A2 into use and put wear and tear on that, instead. I'd been using it on a DLP RPTV set that doesn't accept 24Hz input (only 1080p/60Hz) anyways, so it's not like I've been watching discs at their native frame rates, anyways. I still believe there's an issue with it, but at least it is not BRICKED! Quite a relief, as I thought it was after being stuck on 'Welcome'.


----------



## Artstodd

*Russian xa2*

I recently bought a hd-xa2 from a guy in Russia (yeah, I know I took a hell of a risk) but it came when it was supposed to and in perfect condition. I LOVE it-everything on it works and hd-dvds look terrific and sd dvds look great too. The only problem is that the osd, setup menus are all in Russian!! Any ideas as to how I can switch this thing to English??thanks


----------



## aaronwt

Artstodd said:


> I recently bought a hd-xa2 from a guy in Russia (yeah, I know I took a hell of a risk) but it came when it was supposed to and in perfect condition. I LOVE it-everything on it works and hd-dvds look terrific and sd dvds look great too. The only problem is that the osd, setup menus are all in Russian!! Any ideas as to how I can switch this thing to English??thanks


I would think there is something in the settings. I would need to look mine to be sure.


----------



## shodoug

Artstodd said:


> I recently bought a hd-xa2 from a guy in Russia (yeah, I know I took a hell of a risk) but it came when it was supposed to and in perfect condition. I LOVE it-everything on it works and hd-dvds look terrific and sd dvds look great too. The only problem is that the osd, setup menus are all in Russian!! Any ideas as to how I can switch this thing to English??thanks


http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=2815039&isFromTOCLink=false

I believe that link will take you to the "hd-ax2_om_e.pdf" owners manual in English.

There is some information on page 53 and then pages 57 and 58.

It might be enough to guide you through the menus to make the change.

Good Luck,
Doug


----------



## Artstodd

shodoug said:


> http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=2815039&isFromTOCLink=false
> 
> I believe that link will take you to the "hd-ax2_om_e.pdf" owners manual in English.
> 
> There is some information on page 53 and then pages 57 and 58.
> 
> It might be enough to guide you through the menus to make the change.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Doug


I downloaded the manual and tried to use it to change the settings, but since everything on the setup on the xa2 is in Russian-or some other language-I wasn't able to figure out what I was changing-guess I'm just stuck with it the way it is-or maybe find a Russian speaker to help me with it-thanks anyway.


----------



## shodoug

Artstodd said:


> I downloaded the manual and tried to use it to change the settings, but since everything on the setup on the xa2 is in Russian-or some other language-I wasn't able to figure out what I was changing-guess I'm just stuck with it the way it is-or maybe find a Russian speaker to help me with it-thanks anyway.


I was hoping the buttons on your remote were in English and could get you to the right spot. Oh well.

There is a free google translator I downloaded on my android that works pretty well for spanish. I did not get to try it much when i was working with Russians.

It even has a feature that you can show a sign or word to the camera and it will translate it for you.

You would need the module for Russian, of course.

Good Luck,
Doug


----------



## Artstodd

shodoug said:


> I was hoping the buttons on your remote were in English and could get you to the right spot. Oh well.
> 
> There is a free google translator I downloaded on my android that works pretty well for spanish. I did not get to try it much when i was working with Russians.
> 
> It even has a feature that you can show a sign or word to the camera and it will translate it for you.
> 
> You would need the module for Russian, of course.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Doug


ok, I'll try the translator.. thanks Art


----------



## Worf

Hrm, you didn't happen to buy it from eBay did you? (I remember there was a xa2 from Russia for the longest time, then it disappeared).

And the manual should have a picture of the remote in English...


----------



## AVfile

Why not get an A35?

I wonder if the Russian XA2 will need a North American firmware change?


----------



## shodoug

Artstodd said:


> ok, I'll try the translator.. thanks Art


I tried the camera feature for signs with the translator on some work I was doing that was commented in German.

The way it worked was really cool. If I held the camera on a small number of words, the view on my phone replaced teh German words with English ones. 

Same thing for a small sign in Italian at a local restaurant. 

Of course the translations are not perfect, but they have been very helpful. 

Doug


----------



## Viking61

Artstodd said:


> I recently bought a hd-xa2 from a guy in Russia (yeah, I know I took a hell of a risk) but it came when it was supposed to and in perfect condition. I LOVE it-everything on it works and hd-dvds look terrific and sd dvds look great too. The only problem is that the osd, setup menus are all in Russian!! Any ideas as to how I can switch this thing to English??thanks


Try doing a reset to factory setting. If I remember correctly, you should press Display, 7, 0, 1, Display on the remote. The player will then shut down and when you restart it will go through the initial setup. Hopefully you will be able to choose language in the setup.


Are you sure it is an American XA2 and not the European model XE1? If it is the XE1 you can install the regionfree firmware.


----------



## KristinaAlexis6

Does anyone know if the XA2 has been dethroned in terms of upconversion? I know the Oppo's do a damn good job, BUT... I was thinking of picking one up from eBay, I think the guy wants $100.. I own a few players (Sony, Oppo, getting a new Sony, model 2014, possibly 2015).. Is this worth buying for upconverting? All my HD-DVD's are stored somewhere in a bin, and buried.


----------



## humbland

KristinaAlexis6 said:


> Does anyone know if the XA2 has been dethroned in terms of upconversion? I know the Oppo's do a damn good job, BUT... I was thinking of picking one up from eBay, I think the guy wants $100.. I own a few players (Sony, Oppo, getting a new Sony, model 2014, possibly 2015).. Is this worth buying for upconverting? All my HD-DVD's are stored somewhere in a bin, and buried.


That's a very good question. We still have our XA2 in the component rack. My Oppo has been acting up as of late, perhaps I should just shift over to the XA2. Back in the day, I compared the upconversion and it was very close. Perhaps a slight edge (DVD humor ) to the Oppo. Now days, we watch mostly Blu-rays anyway. So it's not much of an issue...
I am curious though, is DVD upconversion quality still a "feature" of Blu-ray players? Oppo probably still makes the best, but are there other good choices?


----------



## KristinaAlexis6

humbland said:


> That's a very good question. We still have our XA2 in the component rack. My Oppo has been acting up as of late, perhaps I should just shift over to the XA2. Back in the day, I compared the upconversion and it was very close. Perhaps a slight edge (DVD humor ) to the Oppo. Now days, we watch mostly Blu-rays anyway. So it's not much of an issue...
> I am curious though, is DVD upconversion quality still a "feature" of Blu-ray players? Oppo probably still makes the best, but are there other good choices?


I actually still own an XA2, it's been put away in a closet (long story short, right now I'm living somewhere else without a LOT of my stuff, until I get a uhaul to get it all back)
Oppo problems, huh? I had that same exact thing happen to me! I had an Oppo-93? I think the model is. It was somewhat of a disaster for me.. I remember AT LEAST 10 blu-rays NOT playing!  I updated FW, etc.. NOTHING worked, and I was forced to watch 'em on a different player (sony) They also froze a LOT!
I ended up losing patience and eventually sold on eBay, and saying it had problems with discs, but the unit was in excellent shape and functional etc, it sold for around $300 some. Not bad at all
I think DVD upconversion is still pretty important for me, I own TONSSS of DVD's, so I'd like 'em to look the best possible


----------



## Gary J

It does not even matter. They are all better than you can see.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ ^ ^ ^ ^

The XA-2 is a very good player for DVDs. The Oppo players will be better though.
It's not just about the upconversion, and doing a quick comparison to other players doesn't always reveal the whole picture.
Other factors are to be considered, like deinterlacing, especially on some discs that have odd cadences.

If you aren't going to play HD-DVDs, I wouldn't bother with an XA-2 or any other player.
I do still have mine in my a/v rack, but not sure why since I haven't played any HD-DVDs in a long time.

As for how the Oppo players operate... if you ever have issues that you can't resolve,
there are owner threads for every model of Oppo player right here on AVS where you can get help.
You can also always contact Oppo customer support which is known for being very helpful and proactive.
If one of their player's is in need of service and under warranty, just send it in and it's fixed fast.
Even if the player is out of warranty, they have low flat-rate fees for fixing their players too.
Of course if you really feel you have to sell it off, they do have great resale value too.

I'm sure there are other players out there that also do a decent job with DVDs,
but Blu-ray has taken over the market so much, that no one ever talks about how to get the most out of your DVDs.
Now of course we also have UHD on the horizon too.


----------



## KristinaAlexis6

^ ^ ^ 

But the XA2 is a such a sexy piece of machinery, lol. Seriously, I wish more companies would build players like an XA2, built like a tank, metal brushed aluminum, and feels sturdy/heavy! I guess the Oppo's come close in build-quality, but I just LOVE the build of the XA2. I doubt we'll ever see another player built like that. All Sony blu-ray players feel like really cheap plastic, extremely light, i'm afraid if it drops it'll shatter!


----------



## Gary J

That build came at a VERY HIGH PRICE.


----------



## aaronwt

KristinaAlexis6 said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> But the XA2 is a such a sexy piece of machinery, lol. Seriously, I wish more companies would build players like an XA2, built like a tank, metal brushed aluminum, and feels sturdy/heavy! I guess the Oppo's come close in build-quality, but I just LOVE the build of the XA2. I doubt we'll ever see another player built like that. All Sony blu-ray players feel like really cheap plastic, extremely light, i'm afraid if it drops it'll shatter!


Look how ancient the XA2 is. Today it is very unusual to have an electronic device built that way.


----------



## Smarty-pants

KristinaAlexis6 said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> But the XA2 is a such a sexy piece of machinery, lol. Seriously, I wish more companies would build players like an XA2, built like a tank, metal brushed aluminum, and feels sturdy/heavy! I guess the Oppo's come close in build-quality, but I just LOVE the build of the XA2. I doubt we'll ever see another player built like that. All Sony blu-ray players feel like really cheap plastic, extremely light, i'm afraid if it drops it'll shatter!


I would say the newest generation of Oppo players are on par with the build quality of the XA-2.
They do not skimp on quality and use a metal faceplate and metal housing too.
Of course not all players are built to such high standards, but not all cheap players are junk either.
Using a plastic face and housing gives it a cheaper feel and makes it lighter and cheaper to build too,
but the quality of inner parts and software engineering is what matters.
Many times though a lot of small things add up, and with the Oppo players, they check so many boxes and are so full of features<
including build quality, that is why they are known to be the best players on the market.
Of course they don't play HD-DVDs which is unfortunate.



Gary J said:


> That build came at a VERY HIGH PRICE.


That is very true when it was first released, it was not close to cheap, and the high quality came at a high price.
Another thing some people might say, is that the HD-DVD players and Blu-ray players that were released in the
first couple years when those formats came to market, were built to very high standards since both formats were
competing for the public's approval and money. If you make a cheap product that breaks easily, it would not look good for your cause.
Of course there were cheaper players like the HA-1, HA-2 etc, that were not built to as high of a standard,
but even those players were very solid.



aaronwt said:


> Look how ancient the XA2 is. Today it is very unusual to have an electronic device built that way.


I think yes and no. For the most part most players aren't built to the same standards I describe above,
but there are still higher end players that a built pretty well.
However the number of "cheap" players far overshadows the number of high quality players.


----------



## jsil

Does anyone have firmware 4.0 on a disc need to upgrade my XA2 from 2.7 thanks.


----------



## Rich86

download it and burn it to a cd-r following the instructions.

http://support.toshiba.com/support/home

enter HD-XA2 in the model # box.

the link above acts a bit flaky, but the pages and files are there.


----------



## fmalczewski

I've had an XA2 sitting in my rack mostly unused for quite some time. But figured I'd use it to watch a few hd-dvds recently.

It seems the drawer gets stuck nowadays when trying to eject. Anyone know how to fix it?


(Also have an A35 in storage, but last time I had it going, I seem to recall it had some issue or other of its own ("flakey" is what I wrote at the time), so not sure how well it will serve as a replacement if/when... probably time to dig it out and see what "flakey" meant.)


----------



## Worf

If it remember correctly, the drawer catches on the flap as it get misaligned over time. So you just need to adjust the drawer so it realigns again.


----------



## Squirrel!

Sold off the A35 and around 300 movies (I forget how many total) on eBay last summer to help finance a vehicle for my daughter for college. I got a whopping $190 for it all. Had some cool extras also. No one wants this stuff anymore. After all the packing and shipping, I didn't get $75 out of it all...  but, I'm a man of my word and I honored the winning bid.


----------



## balboarules

*HD-XA2 with Marantz receiver question*

I have a new Marantz SR6011 receiver, every other piece of equipment works fine, however the A2 will not work, my tv just displays a message about the tv does not support this resolution.. I have 2 of these players and both say the same thing when I hook them up to the receiver.. now I have a BH200 LG combo unit and that connects just fine... anyone have any thoughts on what to try, I even set the player down to 480I and still the same issue, and only with HD DVD..


----------



## balboarules

I just wish I could get the XA2 to work with my new Marantz receiver, I have 2 of these players, and everything else I have connected to the receiver works except these 2 players (1 back up), screen keeps saying resolution error even if I set the Toshiba to 480I!


----------



## fmalczewski

I did open up my XA2, and disconnected several things here and there, but couldn't quite get to the part where I could look at the belt that opens and closes the drawer. Prior to that I tried some lubrication on the drawer itself, where the drawer rubs on it and tries to push it out, but that made no difference; I think the belt is just loose enough that it will push the drawer out by maybe and inch, but gets stuck trying to push the door out of the way. So I swapped it out for the A35, but I've yet to really try it out much, it does seem to be functional though.

One other thing I noticed once upon a time was that I couldn't force /24 through my old receiver with the XA2. Perhaps I just wasn't using a proper disc to test with, but most likely not. So long ago... Probably the same is true with the A35. (My Oppos are up to that task, forcing /24 through my receiver, thankfully; that and their dual HDMI outputs come in quite handy to overcome most every other obstacle so far with my old beast of a Denon. Hmmm... food for thought.)


----------



## fmalczewski

balboarules said:


> I just wish I could get the XA2 to work with my new Marantz receiver, I have 2 of these players, and everything else I have connected to the receiver works except these 2 players (1 back up), screen keeps saying resolution error even if I set the Toshiba to 480I!


There's always component cables... have the receiver up-convert to HDMI or just pass the component through to the tv or attach them directly to the tv from the player. Not quite the same, but it's something. 1080i.

(And one other thing is maybe if you have an Oppo, try feeding the XA2 through one of its HDMI inputs... the limitations of its HDMI input is for audio, but I think PCM is viable, so have the XA2 output that, and you should be able to keep it lossless that way. (What I was hmmming about in the previous post was whether it will also pass /24...) I do run my Roku 3 through an Oppo, since my old receiver seemed to not be able to handle DD+ when the Roku started passing it, after working fine for years when it was just passing DD, my theory about what happened anyway.)


----------



## balboarules

fmalczewski said:


> There's always component cables... have the receiver up-convert to HDMI or just pass the component through to the tv or attach them directly to the tv from the player. Not quite the same, but it's something. 1080i.
> 
> (And one other thing is maybe if you have an Oppo, try feeding the XA2 through one of its HDMI inputs... the limitations of its HDMI input is for audio, but I think PCM is viable, so have the XA2 output that, and you should be able to keep it lossless that way. (What I was hmmming about in the previous post was whether it will also pass /24...) I do run my Roku 3 through an Oppo, since my old receiver seemed to not be able to handle DD+ when the Roku started passing it, after working fine for years when it was just passing DD, my theory about what happened anyway.)


2 FANTASTIC ideas.. I had one of them about running it though the Oppo, but I forgot to try (duh!) and never thought about component video... I thank you!


----------



## fmalczewski

Having an old receiver that is still quite dandy aside for the need to do a few workarounds here and there (although it's s-video up-conversion capability seems to have died (so my old s-vhs vcr is stuck with composite )), you end up trying a lot of different things.  If it didn't have multi-channel PCM (lossless) audio, might be a different story though.

Next thing I'll probably try is seeing if the newer directv hd-dvr I got a couple years ago will behave itself better than the its predecessor, which used to freeze from time to time when doing certain things (mostly fast forward and rewind as I recall) (that and it used to have audio dropouts regardless of how it was hooked up). The workaround for the freezes was to use HDMI for video and coax for audio. Now that 3-D is no longer a directv supported format, no need to bypass the receiver (which does not support 3-D) if the two are more compatible. Which would also free up an HDMI input on my tv. (Thankfully the audio dropouts went away with the new hd-dvr.)

But I ramble... think I'll go try that directv thing out now.


----------



## hernanu

balboarules said:


> I have a new Marantz SR6011 receiver, every other piece of equipment works fine, however the A2 will not work, my tv just displays a message about the tv does not support this resolution.. I have 2 of these players and both say the same thing when I hook them up to the receiver.. now I have a BH200 LG combo unit and that connects just fine... anyone have any thoughts on what to try, I even set the player down to 480I and still the same issue, and only with HD DVD..


So it's fine with DVD?


----------



## balboarules

hernanu said:


> So it's fine with DVD?


No, it will not work at all, dvd or HD DVD.. Also my DVDO DUO will not pass sound though the HDMI ports, yet hook either one straight to the TV and they work fine..


----------



## hernanu

balboarules said:


> No, it will not work at all, dvd or HD DVD.. Also my DVDO DUO will not pass sound though the HDMI ports, yet hook either one straight to the TV and they work fine..


If the HD DVD doesn't work through the AVR but will if connected directly to the TV and the DVDo Duo also fails through the HDMI port(s) of the AVR but work if directly connected, then the AVR input ports are the problem. 

Are you getting any other video source to work through your AVR to the TV? Maybe there are some settings that need to be changed within the AVR to allow the signal to go through. In the short term, recheck the cables to make sure connections are correctly seated. Just as a precaution. 

Might want to also ask in the Marantz SR6011 thread.


----------



## balboarules

hernanu said:


> If the HD DVD doesn't work through the AVR but will if connected directly to the TV and the DVDo Duo also fails through the HDMI port(s) of the AVR but work if directly connected, then the AVR input ports are the problem.
> 
> Are you getting any other video source to work through your AVR to the TV? Maybe there are some settings that need to be changed within the AVR to allow the signal to go through. In the short term, recheck the cables to make sure connections are correctly seated. Just as a precaution.
> 
> Might want to also ask in the Marantz SR6011 thread.





All other video sources pass fine, amazon fire tv box, Oppo bdp 203, xbox one s, xbox 360, TiVo.. etc.


----------



## hernanu

balboarules said:


> All other video sources pass fine, amazon fire tv box, Oppo bdp 203, xbox one s, xbox 360, TiVo.. etc.


May be an HDMI handshaking issue. I don't have one (I have a trusty HD-A35), but if I remember right, it's got an HDMI 1.3a connector. 

Try connecting one of the other sources that you know works to the interface that this is connected to. If it fails, then it's that input, if not, then something is getting messed up in the HDMI handshaking most likely. 

Might work if you put an HDMI switch in between that keeps both sides happy.


----------



## balboarules

hernanu said:


> May be an HDMI handshaking issue. I don't have one (I have a trusty HD-A35), but if I remember right, it's got an HDMI 1.3a connector.
> 
> Try connecting one of the other sources that you know works to the interface that this is connected to. If it fails, then it's that input, if not, then something is getting messed up in the HDMI handshaking most likely.
> 
> Might work if you put an HDMI switch in between that keeps both sides happy.




Already have done that and no issue with other devices on the input.. I also bought an A-35 to try and that one send picture but no audio.. I had an ISCAN DUO but it would not pass audio though the receiver with any source.. It has to be a handshake issue.


----------



## fmalczewski

As "luck" would have it, the other day I had to replace my old (2005) top of the line Denon receiver with what ended up being the current Denon top of the line model. And I ran into a similar issue as balboarules did (just a few posts above), although in my case I didn't get any warning message, I just wasn't getting a picture, no matter what settings I tried.

So then I thought about falling back to component cables, and then fortunately remembered the other suggestion I had made and gave that a try instead. And it worked. I now have my (in this case A35) hd-dvd player plugged into the back of an Oppo blu-ray player.

A shame Denon and Marantz can't keep all this stuff straight, but it's not like my old receiver was perfect either, but at least it could handle the XA2 and the A35 as long as I used LPCM audio.

Anyway, still haven't tried out a blu-ray, so it will be interesting to see how that works out now that my receiver can actually decode lossless audio instead of the player having to do it. Plus I have a couple things I may rewire down the road, as I'm currently still using the workarounds for them of being directly connected to the tv for video and to the receiver for audio, but now I shouldn't have to do that any more. 

(My experiment in the previous post about rewiring the directv hd-dvr didn't work as well with the old receiver as the workaround was working, it (re-)introduced some additional delay issues when switching channels, but I'll be giving it another shot sometime today to see if the new receiver can handle just a single hdmi cable any better.)

Done rambling.


----------



## rr6966

I have an X-A2 and a Marantz 7010 with a LG B6 Oled. When the TV's HDMI port is swirtched to expanded ( or whatever is is called, can't remember ), for expanded 4K & HDR, then my X-A2 can not pass a picture through the receiver. I have to turn the HDMI port on my TV to standard. This is a pain, since most of my sources are now 4K HDR capable, So I have to hook my HD-DVD player directly to my TV.


----------



## King Vidiot

I had this problem, and it was solved with a Dr. HDMI box from HDFury. Marantz receivers are VERY finicky with some HDMI sources.


----------



## dlinsley

I've just had this problem with my Toshiba A35 after rearranging my rack. 

I had been connected to a 9G port on my Lumagen Radiance, which works fine, but when connected to a 18G input or any input on my Anthem MRX-1120 receiver (which has all 18G ports), it displays garbage. The Lumagen reports the Toshiba as trying to send 2880x1080p60! Like the Dr HDMI, it can be fixed by reducing the EDID being reported from an 18G port - the Lumagen supports this but not the Anthem.


----------



## Rich86

I stopped into the local Goodwill store to drop off a few items for donation a couple of days ago.
I had a few minutes, so I perused the electronics area/shelves.
What did I find? A somewhat grubby looking Toshiba HD-XA2 complete with power cord & remote.
They let me plug it in and it booted up just fine. There was a burned DVD-R in the tray, and it started playing it.
So I took a chance that it would also play HD-DVDs & handed over $20 and hauled it home.
It cleaned up just fine with nothing more than a damp sponge and towel & now looks terrific.
It appears to have the last available firmware already installed (4.0)
I just finished watching my "The Fugitive" HD-DVD on it - and all worked fine.
The only issue I have come across so far is the backlight on the remote doesn't turn on, so using the remote in a dimly lit room is a challenge.
I expect my HD-A35 in the home theater rack is about to be replaced . . . 

Update: I downloaded the Op Manual for the HD-XA2 and found the reference to the remote backlight saying it is disabled by default and I have to depress the backlight button for at least 3 seconds to enable it. Will try that next time I use the player.


----------



## Gary J

You paid for it?


----------



## Rich86

Gary J said:


> You paid for it?


Yes. Why do you ask? You have fully functional HD-XA2 players in good condition available for free somewhere?


----------



## Gary J

Nope, paid to have it taken out.


----------



## Rich86

Gary J said:


> Nope, paid to have it taken out.


So because you decided to recycle your hd-dvd player, you assume hd-dvd players have no value to anyone else? I believe you are seriously mistaken, especially regarding the HD-XA2.
You could have donated your player to Goodwill or Salvation Army or some other charity operating a store. Benefits would include a tax deduction for you, potential revenue to the charity, and a HD-DVD player to some A/V enthusiast interested in having it.
But, to each his own.


----------



## Gary J

Rich86 said:


> So because you decided to recycle your hd-dvd player, you assume hd-dvd players have no value to anyone else? I believe you are seriously mistaken, especially regarding the HD-XA2.
> You could have donated your player to Goodwill or Salvation Army or some other charity operating a store. Benefits would include a tax deduction for you, potential revenue to the charity, and a HD-DVD player to some A/V enthusiast interested in having it.
> But, to each his own.


How do you know none of that happened?

And welcome to this century.


----------



## Rich86

Gary J said:


> How do you know none of that happened?
> 
> And welcome to this century.


OK - I get it - you're just posting nonsense - - happy new year . .


----------



## Gary J

Not sure why the truth is nonsense but happy New Year too!


----------



## snowghost

The XA2 has a great upscaler for SD material. But at the end of the day it?s a bummer so many of HDs have laser rot.


----------



## ta-kid

Well I fired up my XA-2 for the first time in proably 8 years and it worked perfectly with my new Yamaha 3070.Watched Top Gun again,no True Hd but sounded great.Even ordered a couple more HD movies off of Amazon.Great to see they are still available out there.


----------



## Rich86

snowghost said:


> The XA2 has a great upscaler for SD material. But at the end of the day it?s a bummer so many of HDs have laser rot.


That was surely a problem with a number of Warner titles especially, due to a poor quality contracted manufacturer.
I was fortunate to have identified the problem early enough to get Warner to replace a bunch of the defectives.
I had a handful of others that were bad from other studios, and they also replaced them.
Replacements were usually Blu-Rays . . but in a couple of cases the studio still had HD-DVDs.


----------



## Tony Rox

I use mine as a dedicated CD transport in my listening room. Sounds great and still working fine after all these years.


----------



## ta-kid

My HD XA2 would only display a small pink narrow distorted pic on my new Sony 940E when hooked up by HDMI through my Yamaha 3070 after it played fine originally that way the day before.??????Puzzling .Could not get it to send a good pic again through my Yamaha receiver until I switched to component input for video and optical digital for sound,both still through the Yamaha receiver.It is working again for HD-DVD discs,,set to 1080i output and through the receiver with no processing.I am assuming a bad HDMI handshake issue with 1.3 to the new standard.Yopu would think it should be backward compatiable but maybe not with HD-DVD players.


----------



## ta-kid

Also My Oppo 93 has handshake isuues also as the picture colour is all pink and minor distortion out either HDMI outputs of thr Oppo ,going through the Yamaha Reciever. The Oppo is 1.4 compliant.


----------



## ta-kid

ta-kid said:


> Also My Oppo 93 has handshake isuues also as the picture colour is all pink and minor distortion out either HDMI outputs of thr Oppo ,going through the Yamaha Reciever. The Oppo is 1.4 compliant.


So OppO support got back to me and said to set Video output to RBG or 4.2.2, and I did that and the pic issue was fixed,but no sound.They are sending me a firmware update to cure the issue.


----------



## Strider518

*Error code while trying to play 'the matrix'*

Twice there was an error code (sorry, failed to write down the number) while trying to watch the matrix. The disc is clean and not scratched. Any thoughts?


----------



## fmalczewski

Strider518 said:


> Twice there was an error code (sorry, failed to write down the number) while trying to watch the matrix. The disc is clean and not scratched. Any thoughts?


I recall reading that some HD-DVDs have just gone bad over time. Just like some DVDs and blu-rays have. If your player has problems with every HD-DVD than it's the player, if it's just with a certain disc it's probably the disc. 

Perhaps your player could use a lens cleaning (I've never needed to do one, and I'd be hesitant myself to attempt one), but that's usually something that's suggested when there's playback issues.


----------



## Rich86

Strider518 said:


> Twice there was an error code (sorry, failed to write down the number) while trying to watch the matrix. The disc is clean and not scratched. Any thoughts?


My "The Matrix" (from the "Complete Matrix Trilogy" HD-DVD set) went bad pretty quickly and Warner replaced it for me with the blu-ray of the title. That was quite a while ago however.


----------



## tn001d

*Toshiba HD-XA2 - No signal output ??*

I purchased a brand new Toshiba HD-XA2 in 2007. Over the years it has been used less and less. I think the last time i used it was over a year ago. Its never given me any problems.

The other night i went to load We are Soldiers on HD-DVD. The player was not outputting any video output (No signal). I even switched HDMI inputs on the my receiver (Denon 3200). The player's display panel showed the disc was playing, but there was no audio or video. I even tried plugging it directly to the TV with different HDMI cables, still no image or sound. Even tried it on an old TV, still nothing.

Anyone experience this before? I am assuming a circuit inside the player went bad. Its sad, because its a beautifully built player with a lovely blue light on the front.

I may take this to best buy to recycle. I'll keep the backlight remote since i can use it on my Toshiba HD-A35 which works still.


----------



## Rich86

tn001d said:


> I purchased a brand new Toshiba HD-XA2 in 2007. Over the years it has been used less and less. I think the last time i used it was over a year ago. Its never given me any problems.
> 
> The other night i went to load We are Soldiers on HD-DVD. The player was not outputting any video output (No signal). I even switched HDMI inputs on the my receiver (Denon 3200). The player's display panel showed the disc was playing, but there was no audio or video. I even tried plugging it directly to the TV with different HDMI cables, still no image or sound. Even tried it on an old TV, still nothing.
> 
> Anyone experience this before? I am assuming a circuit inside the player went bad. Its sad, because its a beautifully built player with a lovely blue light on the front.
> 
> I may take this to best buy to recycle. I'll keep the backlight remote since i can use it on my Toshiba HD-A35 which works still.


I am assuming you have connected it to your system by only a hdmi cable.
There is a small slide "Mode" switch on the front panel under the flip-down door that tells the player where to output . . hdmi/component vs. legacy analog type connections. It needs to be set on "2" for audio/video output via hdmi.

If you decide to recycle your HD-XA2 - recycle it to me please . . .


----------



## tn001d

Rich86 said:


> I am assuming you have connected it to your system by only a hdmi cable.
> There is a small slide "Mode" switch on the front panel under the flip-down door that tells the player where to output . . hdmi/component vs. legacy analog type connections. It needs to be set on "2" for audio/video output via hdmi.
> 
> If you decide to recycle your HD-XA2 - recycle it to me please . . .



OMG.. i completely forgot about that switch. Although highly unlikely, its possible the switch was flipped. I have to go to best buy to see if the player is still there. I dropped it off tuesday afternoon.


----------



## JediMaster Matt

The handshake with the XA2 and newer gear seems to be very problematic. I couldn't get anything to work via HDMI using the back HDMI jacks on my Denon 4300 that replaced my Onkyo. The front HDMI did work though, so I new the issue was with either HDCP or more likely EDID. I used a Dr. HDMI with it flashed with ironically the same EDID as my old DVDO Duo and it fixed the issue and it's now working properly.


----------



## fmalczewski

I had the same or similar issue with the XA2 and the Denon X7200WA I had recently acquired. The workaround I came up with was to use an Oppo 103 in between the two to do the hdmi fixup. But the sticky drawer bugged me (and got beyond me when I started tearing it apart as to how to get all the way in there and maybe fix it) and so I gave up and replaced it with an A35 still going through the 103. (I don't recall whether I may have tried it direct or not.) Then a while later I read where the 7200 supposedly had no known issues with the Toshiba HD-DVD machines and (not really believing it) just for the hell of it plugged the A35 into the back of the 7200 (maybe "again"). And that time it worked. (I had to do some fine tuning of receiver settings and remote timers to get it to work reliably with my Harmony remote setup, but it was still working well last I checked (watched a couple hd-dvds not too long ago).)

I kind of wonder if in retrospect it was just a setting in the player that subsequently got tweaked while being hooked up through the Oppo. Or just some fluky combination of settings in the receiver and the player that needed to be just so. Maybe some day I'll dig out the XA2 again just to see if it would now work.


----------



## Rich86

My HD-XA2 is connected to my relatively new Onkyo TX-RZ810 via hdmi. It worked the 1st time and has been fine so far. Maybe the issues are unique to Denon?


----------



## fmalczewski

Rich86 said:


> My HD-XA2 is connected to my relatively new Onkyo TX-RZ810 via hdmi. It worked the 1st time and has been fine so far. Maybe the issues are unique to Denon?


On the last two pages I've seen Denon and Marantz mentioned, their more recent offerings. So probably just them. ( and their hdmi 2 ? )


----------



## JediMaster Matt

Quite probably as I suspect it's simply typical HDMI handshake gremlins thanks to EDID. 

Fortunately, there's products on the market to mitigate it.


----------



## fmalczewski

JediMaster Matt said:


> Quite probably as I suspect it's simply typical HDMI handshake gremlins thanks to EDID.
> 
> Fortunately, there's products on the market to mitigate it.


A few weeks back, and several more before that, I did some mucking around with my Toshiba A35 and my Denon 7200. Prior to the Denon's final firmware update, I had the A35 working pretty well directly connected to it, with some old cables I'd been using for quite some time that had always worked fine with an older receiver.

Then came the last firmware update for the 7200, and it was broke again (no video, just audio). 

(More recently when I hooked up an Oppo 203, got the same thing (no video, just audio), which fairly quickly led me to think maybe there was a reason they both weren't working in a similar manner.)

So long story short, when I replaced the cable between the A35 and the 7200 with a certified premium cable there was a sign of life (there was noisy flickering video sometimes), but couldn't quite get it to work. But once I finally also changed the cable between the 7200 and the plasma to a certified premium cable to see if it would help with the 203, the A35 also started working all good again.

In summary, it seems like Denon(/Marantz) really wants you to use the best hdmi cables available, even with the oldest hdmi devices around. Shouldn't need the mitigating devices with reasonably current hardware and best cables if my experience is any indication. (Cheap monoprice certified premium cables in my case, so they don't have to cost much either.)

(The XA2 should behave pretty much the same, no?)


----------



## SrBN29

tn001d said:


> I purchased a brand new Toshiba HD-XA2 in 2007. Over the years it has been used less and less. I think the last time i used it was over a year ago. Its never given me any problems.
> 
> The other night i went to load We are Soldiers on HD-DVD. The player was not outputting any video output (No signal). I even switched HDMI inputs on the my receiver (Denon 3200). The player's display panel showed the disc was playing, but there was no audio or video. I even tried plugging it directly to the TV with different HDMI cables, still no image or sound. Even tried it on an old TV, still nothing.
> 
> Anyone experience this before? I am assuming a circuit inside the player went bad. Its sad, because its a beautifully built player with a lovely blue light on the front.
> 
> I may take this to best buy to recycle. I'll keep the backlight remote since i can use it on my Toshiba HD-A35 which works still.


Hey,

I had this very issue on my Denon AVR-S720W recently and found that connecting the HD DVD player to the front "AUX" HDMI Input worked. I won't pretend to know why that was but it seems to be a feature with a lot of old 1.2/1.3HDMI codecs and Denon; the sound works but not the picture. 

Hope this helps


----------



## T100

I too had an issue with my 93 OPPO and found out that if your using a 4k tv with deep Color turn 4:2:2 on, it didn’t pass audio turned of audio returned. This may be the issue your hddvd player also.


----------



## R Harkness

Popping in here near the end of 2019 to say: My Onkyo HD DVD player is still going strong. It's built like a beast!


(I still have so many HD DVDs that I can't be bothered trying to get rid of them).


----------



## iceman8310

*hd dvd xa2 player with a20 remote*

will hd dvd xa2 player work with a20 remote?


----------



## HiHoStevo

Having read the last few pages... I have not found a problem quite like mine, but as I am using a Denon 2700H, it does make me wonder.

I just moved and had not used my XA-2 in quite some time... and during the move a gave away my A35 thinking I would never need it again.

After the move, I set up a new theater with mostly new components (projector and receiver), and everything played nicely... except the XA2. I do get a picture onscreen, but it is very low rez and looks like a young child colored it with crayons.

I have re-initialized the unit and even tried to get it to update via an ethernet connection (which could not contact the server of course), but nothing so far has made any difference. I have tried changing out cables (they are premium high-speed cables), but that did not make any difference either.

After reading here I think I am going to try hooking the player through the Denon with component cables and possibly HDMI straight to the projector to see if removing the Denon from the chain fixes the problem.

If anyone has seen this particular problem... please let me know what solution you found!!!


----------



## fmalczewski

HiHoStevo said:


> Having read the last few pages... I have not found a problem quite like mine, but as I am using a Denon 2700H, it does make me wonder.
> 
> I just moved and had not used my XA-2 in quite some time... and during the move a gave away my A35 thinking I would never need it again.
> 
> After the move, I set up a new theater with mostly new components (projector and receiver), and everything played nicely... except the XA2. I do get a picture onscreen, but it is very low rez and looks like a young child colored it with crayons.
> 
> I have re-initialized the unit and even tried to get it to update via an ethernet connection (which could not contact the server of course), but nothing so far has made any difference. I have tried changing out cables (they are premium high-speed cables), but that did not make any difference either.
> 
> After reading here I think I am going to try hooking the player through the Denon with component cables and possibly HDMI straight to the projector to see if removing the Denon from the chain fixes the problem.
> 
> If anyone has seen this particular problem... please let me know what solution you found!!!


I suppose I too would try removing the Denon from the equation and hooking the XA-2 directly to the projector first.

That said, I would then be sure to use certified premium hdmi cables. Nothing extravagant needed, monoprice will suffice. Make sure both the cable from your receiver to the XA-2 and the cable from your receiver to the projector both are these. (And wouldn't hurt (much) to upgrade the rest of the cables as well.) 

Of course it could be something else, perhaps an XA-2 setting, but yes with Denon I found the cable upgrade to be necessary after the final firmware update for my receiver happened a couple/three years back. (I have a plasma set still.) 

(I'm also using a A35 now (gave up on XA-2 due to sticky/stubborn drawer), every once in a while anyway.)


----------



## latreche34

Can the XA2 remote with no backlight problem be fixed? What the cause would be bad LED's, Bad cap or bad control chip?


----------



## SanchoPanza

My HD-XA2 quit working. Powers up & plays, but no display.

Any ideas?


----------



## Worf

What do you mean no display? No output on HDMI or no front panel?

If it's just no front panel then you can choose to replace it or live with it if it still works. It's probably cheaper to pick up a used parts unit and replace it or pick up a working unit and keep yours as a spare. They aren't terribly expensive - the shipping costs more.


----------



## SanchoPanza

Blank tv screen, no sound; I’ve tried 3 different hdmi cables, all from monoprice, including a new 8K one.

Denon 4700

Will try on the Pioneer soon.


----------



## teachsac

If you're hooking it up to the 4700, set the HDMi port being used to Standard. Also try the port on the front of the receiver.


----------



## SanchoPanza

^^^ Wilco


----------



## SanchoPanza

No joy so far...


----------



## Worf

Tried connecting directly to the tv?


----------



## SanchoPanza

Not yet


----------



## cueCrew

SanchoPanza said:


> Blank tv screen, no sound; I’ve tried 3 different hdmi cables, all from monoprice, including a new 8K one.
> 
> Denon 4700
> 
> Will try on the Pioneer soon.


Just in case you're still looking for a solution... I had trouble with LG displays and XA2 when the LG had "deep color" enabled. When it was toggled to 'off' the signal from the XA2 appeared.


----------



## Josh Z

JediMaster Matt said:


> The handshake with the XA2 and newer gear seems to be very problematic. I couldn't get anything to work via HDMI using the back HDMI jacks on my Denon 4300 that replaced my Onkyo. The front HDMI did work though, so I new the issue was with either HDCP or more likely EDID. I used a Dr. HDMI with it flashed with ironically the same EDID as my old DVDO Duo and it fixed the issue and it's now working properly.


I know I'm replying to an old post, but I seem to be having a similar issue.

I have not used my HD-XA2 in a long time. I can't recall exactly when I used it last, but it was probably not with my current projector.

The XA2 is connected to my Denon X8500H receiver, which outputs two ways: to a 4K JVC projector and an older Vizio 1080p TV. (I do not typically use them simultaneously.) The player seems to handshake fine and work normally when I'm using the TV. However, it will not handshake with the 4K projector unless I turn on both displays simultaneously. If I turn off the TV, the projector refuses to sync and all I get is a blue screen.

I've tried a number of different workarounds, including connecting the player directly to the projector without the receiver, connecting it through my OPPO UHD-203 (which has an HDMI input and can scale any video up to 4K using its own processor), and connecting it through an older (1080p) Lumagen video processor I still have around. I know for a fact that I used to connect the HD DVD player through that Lumagen with my last projector, and it worked fine. Now, the Lumagen won't recognize the input signal at all, nor will the OPPO. I just get a black screen. The only thing that works is plugging the XA2 into my Vizio TV, either directly or through the Denon AVR.

Is a Dr. HDMI the only solution for this? Seems like an expensive fix for a video source I rarely use. Do I need the 4K model since I'm using a 4K display, or would the older 1080p model be sufficient if the source is 1080p?


----------



## fmalczewski

Just throwing it out there, but if your HDMI cables are not all certified premium cables, that could potentially be an issue. Seemed to be the case for me with the XA2 and my receiver at one point when it got its final firmware update that mucked with 4K things. The XA2 would no longer display video until I changed the cables.


----------



## Josh Z

fmalczewski said:


> Just throwing it out there, but if your HDMI cables are not all certified premium cables, that could potentially be an issue. Seemed to be the case for me with the XA2 and my receiver at one point when it got its final firmware update that mucked with 4K things. The XA2 would no longer display video until I changed the cables.


I did try swapping out the cable, but it made no difference.


----------



## fmalczewski

Josh Z said:


> I did try swapping out the cable, but it made no difference.


With certified premium ones? If one/any of your (relevant) cables is still just regular (old) HDMI could still be a problem; it was for me.


----------



## Josh Z

fmalczewski said:


> With certified premium ones? If one/any of your (relevant) cables is still just regular (old) HDMI could still be a problem; it was for me.


The cable running to my projector is certified premium. I plugged the player directly into that. Still no dice.


----------



## Josh Z

Some progress with additional testing last night. It was suggested earlier in the thread that plugging the XA2 into the Auxillary HDMI input on a Denon receiver's front panel might behave differently, and indeed that seems to work fine. It's not an ideal solution, unfortunately. It's pretty unsightly to leave an HDMI cable hanging from that input, but it will do in a pinch.

I also happened to have a Monoprice HDMI switcher that I was using for other equipment. I tried plugging the XA2 into that, and from there into a regular HDMI input on the back of the receiver. That also seems to somehow clear up the HDMI EDID problem and I get a picture again. This might be a better workaround for me. At least I won't have to purchase any additional gear to use the HD DVD player.


----------



## fmalczewski

I recall using an Oppo player to give me that satisfaction at one point (probably with an older Denon). (I know you tried that.)

Things were generally pretty flaky with the XA2 until the last firmware update from Denon (for the x7200aw) which broke it and one or more other things, so I finally swapped all my cables out for crispy new premium certified ones, and it's all been very stable since then (knock on wood).

Although I did eventually swap out the XA2 for the A35 due to the XA2's drawer getting stuck every time I tried to change a disc (the XA2 and the A35 are pretty much interchangeable). Tried to unstick things myself, but couldn't manage to fix it.

Not sure what I'll do if my next tv breaks things...


----------



## Josh Z

fmalczewski said:


> Although I did eventually swap out the XA2 for the A35 due to the XA2's drawer getting stuck every time I tried to change a disc (the XA2 and the A35 are pretty much interchangeable). Tried to unstick things myself, but couldn't manage to fix it.


I have an A35 boxed up in the attic as a spare if all else fails, but I generally found the XA2 to be more stable than the A35 for disc playback. It would power through most discs that skipped or froze up on the A35 and other Toshiba players.


----------



## fmalczewski

Given blu-ray kicked in pretty quickly, mine get/got pretty light usage, primarily just hd-dvds. No significant problems that I recall (aside from the XA2's sticky drawer), though I do remember some fussiness here and there (above and beyond keeping it working as equipment changed around it), though nothing in particular comes to mind. That and the fan noise...


----------



## Josh Z

fmalczewski said:


> Given blu-ray kicked in pretty quickly, mine get/got pretty light usage, primarily just hd-dvds. No significant problems that I recall (aside from the XA2's sticky drawer), though I do remember some fussiness here and there (above and beyond keeping it working as equipment changed around it), though nothing in particular comes to mind. That and the fan noise...


Dual-format discs (HD DVD on one side, regular DVD on the other) were always more prone to playback problems than straight HD DVDs. And then there was the issue with Warner Bros. disc rot, which affected a huge chunk of their output on the format and made countless of their titles unplayable.

As I recall, I had three HD DVD players in all. The original HD-A1 was extremely finicky and would freeze up on any slightly problematic disc. The XA2 was the most stable and could often get through discs that stalled out on the A1. The A35 was somewhere in between.


----------



## fmalczewski

Disc rot, good old Warner Brothers, their notorious HD-DVDs and DVDs. Dual-format discs were such a bad idea, and not just the HD-DVD ones.


----------



## Rich86

I have run into a number of warner hd-dvds that used to play just fine, but now many of them are problematic. I am finding my HD-XA2 to be fussier than my HD-A30 (meaning some warner titles that freeze up on the HD-XA2, play through on the HD-A30.) More testing coming up using a HD-A35 before I give up on my XA2.
Update: I have now done some more complete testing of Warner HD-DVDs in my players and have concluded that the 3rd generation Toshiba players are often better able to play Warner marginal quality discs than my HD-XA2. I have a number of Warner titles that gag and die in the HD-XA2, but play ok in my HD-A35. I have no Warner titles that play in the HD-XA2 but die in the HD-A35. Of course I also have titles that die in both players. Keep in mind this is strictly related to Warner HD-DVD titles as both the HD-XA2 and HD-A35 play titles from other studios flawlessly. So my HD-XA2 is boxed and in the closet and the HD-A35 is in the home theater cabinet as my primary player. And my disgust towards Warner grows with every HD-DVD lockup and error message on my screen!
Of course the dead Matrix and Harry Potter HD-DVD discs caused me to pick up the 4K boxsets of both those series. I thoroughly enjoyed the Matrix series in 4K, and I am certain I will enjoy the Harry Potter 4K titles also.


----------

